# SAN DIEGO RIDER'Z MEET



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
THIS TOPIC IS FOR LOCAL LOWRIDER INFO.
ON WHAT'S GOING ON IN SD AND WHO'S DOING WHAT.
SO WE CAN GET TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER. :dunno: :thumbsup: *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:33 PM~19889073
> *The Majestics is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 17 2011, 09:43 AM~19892183
> *
> THIS TOPIC IS FOR LOCAL LOWRIDER INFO.
> ON WHAT'S GOING ON IN SD AND WHO'S DOING WHAT.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

GOOD TOPIC, NO-NO... 








MEMBERS ONLY.CC...REPPIN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO......


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2011, 03:15 PM~19894379
> *GOOD TOPIC, NO-NO...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO JUST TRYIN SOMETHING DIFFERENT :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 17 2011, 09:43 AM~19892183
> *
> THIS TOPIC IS FOR LOCAL LOWRIDER INFO.
> ON WHAT'S GOING ON IN SD AND WHO'S DOING WHAT.
> ...


:thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's get sum more daytime shit going. !!!


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 17 2011, 05:01 PM~19895349
> *Let's get sum more daytime shit going. !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 17 2011, 05:01 PM~19895349
> *Let's get sum more daytime shit going. !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

UNITY , I LOVE IT ... LETS RIDE S D>>>> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Good deal


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*THANKS FELLA'S JUST TRYING TO GET THIS LOWRIDING GOIN IN SD. * :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

DONT THEY HAVE A SPECIAL FORUM FOR TOPICS LIKE THIS, I THINK ITS CALLED "SHOWS AND EVENTS" :twak: 


I THOUGHT I WAS IN "POST YOUR RIDES" :uh:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 18 2011, 01:41 AM~19899929
> *THANKS FELLA'S JUST TRYING TO GET THIS LOWRIDING GOIN IN SD. * :biggrin:
> [/b]


*I'M WIT IT PIMP , THERE NEEDS 2 B A SPOT 2 MEET UP ON THE WEEKENDS ( DAYTIME ) 4 ALL RIDAZ .... SUMMER ALMOST HERE , WE GOTTA GET IT 2GETHER B4 THEN ... IMO ....*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*TTT 4 THE BIG SD.*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> [/quote
> Very nice.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > Very nice.
> 
> 
> *OH! YOU LIKE THAT I GOT MORE OF THAT. WERE IT CAME FROM :biggrin:**MORE PICS WILL POST SOON :thumbsup: *


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ESCO FOO!!!FUCC CENTRAL S.D.COME OUT TO ESCO!!! :uh:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 19 2011, 07:59 PM~19912603
> *ESCO FOO!!!FUCC CENTRAL S.D.COME OUT TO ESCO!!! :uh:
> *


 * :wow: :nono: NO BANGEN ON THIS TOPIC  KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING*


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 19 2011, 07:59 PM~19912603
> *ESCO FOO!!!FUCC CENTRAL S.D.COME OUT TO ESCO!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 19 2011, 08:10 PM~19912687
> * :wow: :nono: NO BANGEN ON THIS TOPIC   KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> *




STOP CRY'N LIKE I SAID THERES A PLACE FOR THREADS LIKE THIS :twak: 


CAN SOMEONE SHOW FATBOY WERE "SHOWS AND EVENTS" IS

OH AND THE ONLY THING BANGIN IS GONNA BE MY BUMPER ON THAT CARROT TOP LAC OF YOURS :yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 19 2011, 09:05 PM~19912990
> *STOP CRY'N LIKE I SAID THERES A PLACE FOR THREADS LIKE THIS :twak:
> CAN SOMEONE SHOW FATBOY WERE "SHOWS AND EVENTS" IS
> 
> ...


Holey smokes!!! It's Goin down in here!!! :sprint:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 19 2011, 09:05 PM~19912990
> *STOP CRY'N LIKE I SAID THERES A PLACE FOR THREADS LIKE THIS :twak:
> CAN SOMEONE SHOW FATBOY WERE "SHOWS AND EVENTS" IS
> 
> ...


*ALL RIGHT SUNDAY FOO !!!!!!!!!!! AT WALMART *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 19 2011, 09:21 PM~19913099
> *ALL RIGHT SUNDAY FOO !!!!!!!!!!! AT WALMART
> *


 hno:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 19 2011, 09:24 PM~19913121
> *hno:
> *


CHIPPERS AT ITS BEST :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPARKYTKT (Jun 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 19 2011, 06:59 PM~19912603
> *ESCO FOO!!!FUCC CENTRAL S.D.COME OUT TO ESCO!!! :uh:
> *


"
WTF, Ya taklin bout fool!!!! jump off this topic "CHUMP"... this ain"t yo page...

..............AND I REALLY DON"T CARE WHERE YOU'RE FROM...............

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 19 2011, 08:10 PM~19912687
> * :wow: :nono: NO BANGEN ON THIS TOPIC   KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> *


  X760....


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 20 2011, 12:47 PM~19916521
> * X760....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
Who's in traffic today*


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

get ur low-lows out to here in esco ,penjdos!!!!show some n c love,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I need a smog on my caprice. Who gots the plug!!!!! PM ME!!!!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

got two chrome prohopper pumps with 6 batteries for sale get at me if interested


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 20 2011, 03:41 PM~19917349
> *
> Who's in traffic today
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: come on man traffic every day player wat it do :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

get ur lows out here!!!esco love ,foo!!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 20 2011, 08:19 PM~19919245
> *get ur lows out here!!!esco love ,foo!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: be up there next week


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
NEW RIDE COMING OUT TO A BLOCK NEAR YOU*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

The Majestics is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.

The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.

There is also plenty of parking along either side of El Cajon Blvd.

Afterwards we head out to the hops since they are later these days.

Please join us.

Thanks


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 PM~19928059
> *
> NEW RIDE COMING OUT TO A BLOCK NEAR YOU
> 
> ...


Yup, can't wait to see it when it's done...Lookin Gooooooood!!!
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 19 2011, 09:05 PM~19912990
> *STOP CRY'N LIKE I SAID THERES A PLACE FOR THREADS LIKE THIS :twak:
> CAN SOMEONE SHOW FATBOY WERE "SHOWS AND EVENTS" IS
> 
> ...


Fonz quit hating the island's big enough for all of us


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FONZ JUST HAS A SHORT TEMPER IF YOU KNOW WAT I MEAN. HUH LITTLE GUY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do,.,.u kno had to put the itty bitty lil weeliy rims n tires on the linc

wat up nono


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19928059
> *
> NEW RIDE COMING OUT TO A BLOCK NEAR YOU
> 
> ...



nice ride bro beutifull work


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 21 2011, 03:49 PM~19925096
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: be up there next week
> *


WHATS UP NO-NO...SAVE UR GAS BROTHA THERE AINT NOTHING GOING ON OUT HERE RIGHT NOW......U FEEL ME ...ISLANDERS CC...SD..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC...NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 22 2011, 02:16 AM~19930725
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC...NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PIC OMER. AMAHURY LET ME KNOW WHEN SOMETHING GOES DOWN BROTHA. :biggrin: ARE YOU GONNA COME DOWN FOR THE MAJESTIC'S CRUISE?*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Feb 22 2011, 12:04 AM~19930339
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE VERY NICE*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 21 2011, 11:52 PM~19930253
> *wat it do,.,.u kno had to put the itty bitty lil weeliy rims n tires on the linc
> 
> wat up nono
> ...


*WATITDO*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 PM~19928197
> *The Majestics is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> ...


*
*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 22 2011, 07:35 AM~19931358
> *NICE PIC OMER. AMAHURY LET ME KNOW WHEN SOMETHING GOES DOWN BROTHA. :biggrin: ARE YOU GONNA COME DOWN FOR THE MAJESTIC'S CRUISE?
> *


WHATS UP NO-NO ,,I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE,,,IM GOING ON VACATION NEXT WEEKEND,,BUT MY BROTHER AND SOME OF THE GUYS WILL BE OUT THERE......I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED WHEN SOMETHING COMES UP....


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 22 2011, 07:52 AM~19931428
> *WHATS UP NO-NO ,,I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE,,,IM GOING ON VACATION NEXT WEEKEND,,BUT MY BROTHER AND SOME OF THE GUYS WILL BE OUT THERE......I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED WHEN SOMETHING COMES UP....
> *


COOL BROTHA HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE.I'LL SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Feb 22 2011, 12:04 AM~19930339
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: x100


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC.REPPIN IN LAS VEGAS.... :0 :wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2011, 02:54 AM~19939223
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC.REPPIN IN LAS VEGAS.... :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


man that orange is workin

love the second pics.,,.


the first one reminds me of that one weird funny movie












:biggrin: my bad big dog im drunk at 230 inda mornin.,.,


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2011, 02:54 AM~19939223
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC.REPPIN IN LAS VEGAS.... :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2011, 02:54 AM~19939223
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC.REPPIN IN LAS VEGAS.... :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Sick !!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## wickedboy (Feb 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 23 2011, 02:46 PM~19942545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when i hit that switch im bouncin more bounce to the ounce and im clownin (Eazy-E) those are some firme pics


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG ARYS (Sep 11, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 23 2011, 02:03 PM~19942665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 23 2011, 03:22 PM~19942831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember the first time i saw this ride at their picnic,.,car is off the hook,..,

cant wait to see that car up on 3 pushin n rollin,.., :cheesy:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 23 2011, 06:13 PM~19944061
> *i remember the first time i saw this ride at their picnic,.,car is off the hook,..,
> 
> cant wait to see that car up on 3 pushin n rollin,.., :cheesy:
> *


wat it do nice pitures no no man it dont stop lets make this a summer to remember TO ALL LOWRIDERS LETS HAVE FUN NOT STANDING AROUND RIDIN AROUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's got the nicest big body in Diego


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 07:31 PM~19944759
> *Who's got the nicest big body in Diego
> *



OURTIME C.C. DAVE,.,

i dont have any pictures but its nice


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 06:31 PM~19944759
> *Who's got the nicest big body in Diego
> *


not u!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 23 2011, 06:46 PM~19944932
> *not u!
> *


Did. Say it was me my shits clean but I know there's nicer I personally. Think we have the nicest. One in are club but like seeing them all


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 06:53 PM~19945017
> *Did. Say it was me my shits clean but I know there's nicer I personally. Think we have the nicest. One in are club but like seeing them all
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 07:31 PM~19944759
> *Who's got the nicest big body in Diego
> *


 :biggrin: hey lets jump big body on big body wat it do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Feb 23 2011, 08:11 PM~19945193
> *
> *


wat it do big fonz


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 23 2011, 02:16 PM~19942773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC DOG!! SUPREME STYLES CC DOWN FOR WHATEVA!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19945202
> *wat it do big fonz
> *



SAME SHIT! TRYN TO GET MY POST UP SINCE I CHANGED MY SCREEN NAME :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 07:31 PM~19944759
> *Who's got the nicest big body in Diego
> *


my bust we both from nasty city we cant do that but ihave a big body too....  :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 23 2011, 08:13 PM~19945213
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC DOG!! SUPREME STYLES CC DOWN FOR WHATEVA!!
> *


wat up mr .green eyes when you guys coming out to play


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 23 2011, 07:17 PM~19945261
> *my bust we both from nasty city we cant do that but ihave a big body too....   :biggrin:
> *


NASTY CITY EN LA CASA!! :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's cruising out this Sunday


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 08:24 PM~19945336
> *Who's cruising out this Sunday
> *


i will be out in traffic


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 23 2011, 08:21 PM~19945304
> *NASTY CITY EN LA CASA!!  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir born n raised :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 23 2011, 07:27 PM~19945382
> *yes sir born n raised  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 homie


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 08:31 PM~19945415
> *X2 homie
> *


lets hit some traffic ready when you ready


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 07:53 PM~19945017
> *Did. Say it was me my shits clean but I know there's nicer I personally. Think we have the nicest. One in are club but like seeing them all
> *


U TALKIN BOUT THE BLUE ONE WITH MURALS DONE BY THE DUDE UP IN ENSENADA???? UR UNCLE QUE NO????? IF SO I GOTTA SAY ITS ONE OF THE TOP 3 BEST BIGBODY IN DAYGO


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

StraightGame will be in traffic>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

[quotthl :biggrin:e=STR8GRINDING IN SD,Feb 23 2011, 08:04 PM~19945800]
U TALKIN BOUT THE BLUE ONE WITH MURALS DONE BY THE DUDE UP IN ENSENADA???? UR UNCLE QUE NO????? IF SO I GOTTA SAY ITS ONE OF THE TOP 3 BEST BIGBODY IN DAYGO
[/quote]
That one mine is number. 4 :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 23 2011, 07:37 PM~19945499
> *lets hit some traffic ready when you ready
> *


Sunday. I get my ride back tommorow from the shop maybe we can cruise up to El Cajon itogether


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 09:59 PM~19946469
> *Sunday.  I get my ride back tommorow from the shop maybe we can cruise up to El Cajon itogether
> *



lets roll out,.,.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 23 2011, 03:22 AM~19939256
> *man that orange is workin
> 
> love the second pics.,,.
> ...


THANX AP... SEE YOU OUT HERE SOON...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 23 2011, 09:17 AM~19940295
> *Sick !!!
> *


THANX..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 23 2011, 03:22 PM~19942831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE PIX NO-NO... I GOT A FEW MORE FROM OUR PICNIC LAST YEAR...


----------



## BIG ARYS (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 07:24 PM~19945336
> *Who's cruising out this Sunday
> *


ILL BE OUT THERE!! WHO WANTS TO MEET UP HERE IN THE CITY AND ROLL OUT SUNDAY?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 24 2011, 09:07 AM~19949467
> *ILL BE OUT THERE!! WHO WANTS TO MEET UP HERE IN THE CITY AND ROLL OUT SUNDAY?
> *


I'm down


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

just in case people dont know what car im talking about cause he never takes it out
But that orange one from islanders,the one from our time, and that blue one from uce if they still have it are all really nice too


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 24 2011, 10:07 AM~19949467
> *ILL BE OUT THERE!! WHO WANTS TO MEET UP HERE IN THE CITY AND ROLL OUT SUNDAY?
> *


im ready LETS MEET SUNDAY AT 4;00 AT THE MC DONALDS ON PLAZA BLVD PARKING LOT WE ALL ROLL TO GETHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19950095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 17 2011, 09:43 AM~19892183
> *
> THIS TOPIC IS FOR LOCAL LOWRIDER INFO.
> ON WHAT'S GOING ON IN SD AND WHO'S DOING WHAT.
> ...


WAT UT DO SKI


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 23 2011, 11:22 PM~19947219
> *lets roll out,.,.
> *


MACDONALDS ON PLAZA BLVD AT 4:00 PARKING LOT PIMPIN BE THERE OR BE SQAURE..... :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Chula vista mall bhind sears lets meet there ! Roll thru national city and hit south east streets whos down?


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Feb 24 2011, 01:05 PM~19950805
> *Chula vista mall bhind sears lets meet there ! Roll thru national city and hit south east streets whos down?
> *


NOT TRYIN TO DO CHULA BIG DOG GET IT GOING THERE WILL MEET YOU IN THE CITY


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 24 2011, 01:20 PM~19950928
> *NOT TRYIN TO DO CHULA BIG DOG GET IT GOING THERE WILL MEET YOU IN THE CITY
> *


Y not? :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 24 2011, 11:54 AM~19950729
> *MACDONALDS ON PLAZA BLVD AT 4:00 PARKING LOT PIMPIN BE THERE OR BE SQAURE..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


BET.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 24 2011, 01:00 PM~19951255
> *BET.
> *


Ill be there


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 24 2011, 02:00 PM~19951670
> *Ill be there
> *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 24 2011, 10:07 AM~19949467
> *ILL BE OUT THERE!! WHO WANTS TO MEET UP HERE IN THE CITY AND ROLL OUT SUNDAY?
> *


orale homie that sounds great.,.,lets roll out,.,.im down like 4 flats n busted seales,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19950095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup i agree with those rides as bein nicest


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19950095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup that one from uso is still around. your big body is clean to big dog. and the one fr. our time is my frist pic. havent seen that blue one yet but it looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 24 2011, 12:54 PM~19950729
> *MACDONALDS ON PLAZA BLVD AT 4:00 PARKING LOT PIMPIN BE THERE OR BE SQAURE..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I'm there big dog


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 24 2011, 12:54 PM~19950729
> *MACDONALDS ON PLAZA BLVD AT 4:00 PARKING LOT PIMPIN BE THERE OR BE SQAURE..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



today lets do the dam thang.,.,hit traffic ona thursday ,.,.rollin,..,

wat it doo


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 24 2011, 04:22 PM~19952246
> *yup that one from uso is still around. your big body is clean to big dog. and the one fr. our time is my frist pic. havent seen that blue one yet but it looks good. :biggrin:
> *


4sure./.,..ourtime got 2 votes,,.lets do a quik little vote on nices,..,

solobolo rob got my first vote for inches no weight bigbody ona regular setup


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 24 2011, 04:41 PM~19952462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE TO ME THOSE ARE THREE BEAUTIFUL BIG BODYS NOW THAT A NICE PICTURE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 24 2011, 04:28 PM~19952325
> *today lets do the dam thang.,.,hit traffic ona thursday ,.,.rollin,..,
> 
> wat it doo
> *


5 GET YOU A GALLON GET YOU TO THE LAMP AN BACK TO THE HOUSE IM READY


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 24 2011, 05:56 PM~19952580
> *5 GET YOU A GALLON GET YOU TO THE LAMP AN BACK TO THE HOUSE IM READY
> *


WHATS CRACKEN ROB!!!!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 24 2011, 05:43 PM~19952933
> *
> WHATS CRACKEN ROB!!!!
> *


what that do player you ridin on sunday if so mc donalds on plaza 4;00 come on show them that themn wheels are hot :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 24 2011, 04:42 PM~19952478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up big dog waiting for the rain to come an go so we can do sum traffic tommorow friday still mite bend a corner it dont stop.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

old pic of my car


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SOME PIX FROM DIFFERENT EVENTS IN SD..... :0 :wow:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTMFT! SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!* :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 25 2011, 07:52 PM~19962269
> *TTMFT! SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*TTMFT! SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!*</span></span> :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND FELLAS....








GOOD LUCK ON THE CRUISE THIS WEEKEND....


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

MEETING UP IN THE N.C AT SEAFOOD CITY FOR SOME FRIED FISH WHO"S DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

RIGHT AFTER ROLL TO SPRING VALLEY AND GO TO GERMANS FOR SOME 7 SEAS SOUP :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Feb 26 2011, 08:07 AM~19965195
> *RIGHT AFTER ROLL TO SPRING VALLEY AND GO TO GERMANS FOR SOME 7 SEAS SOUP  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U KNO ABOUT GERMANS ESE!?!?!?


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 26 2011, 10:04 AM~19965718
> *WHAT U KNO ABOUT GERMANS ESE!?!?!?
> *


SHIT WUT YOU KNOW ABOUT MARLIN TACOS MUNNY I SKOOLED YOU ON THAT "GAME" LIL HOMIE


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ay PINCHE a760!!!!!get ur lows out to esco fuccing haters!!!!show some esco fuccing love !!!!    :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt esco maniacos c.c. mass penjdo!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Feb 26 2011, 10:11 AM~19965753
> *SHIT WUT YOU KNOW ABOUT MARLIN TACOS MUNNY I SKOOLED YOU ON THAT "GAME" LIL HOMIE
> *


Every sunday mayne.... Go to the horseshoe first to get a 3 pack of tecates then run across the street to grab sum gobernador tacos.... Get ur bars up people!!!


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*619 TTT*


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 23 2011, 08:24 PM~19945336
> *Who's cruising out this Sunday
> *


19888830]
The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.

The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.

There is also plenty of parking along either side Come out and join us spread the word


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

WHO'S READY FOR THE CRUISE TOMMOROW








































I AM :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

yes sir IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH im ready player 4;00 plaza blvd mcdonanlds be there or be square not 4;05 4;10 4;15 4;00 o clock wat it do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ima b at work  

but as soon as i get out im rollin out ther,..,

ima b wearin my work cloths n everything hahaha

see ya in traffic :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT for san diego riderz


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders+Feb 26 2011, 04:47 PM~19968368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SEE YOU OUT THERE DOG.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

760 muthafuccas ,get out to esco !!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 26 2011, 06:25 PM~19968538
> *yes sir IF  YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH im ready player 4;00 plaza blvd mcdonanlds be there or be square not 4;05 4;10 4;15    4;00 o clock wat it do :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i'll be there


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 26 2011, 05:47 PM~19968368
> *WHO'S READY FOR THE CRUISE TOMMOROW
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice i'll see today :thumbsup:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

get over to esco!!!!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

!!TTMFT FOR SAN DIEGO!!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

TTT were the pix from last night


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 28 2011, 10:16 AM~19980065
> *TTT were the pix from last night
> *


GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE, AND YA WHERES THE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 27 2011, 10:53 AM~19972052
> *:thumbsup: i'll be there
> *


NICE KIKIN IT WITH U NONO


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 02:54 PM~19981410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures big dog nice!!!!!!!thats lowridin lets do it again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Feb 28 2011, 02:03 PM~19981464
> *nice pictures big dog nice!!!!!!!thats lowridin lets do it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*looks like it went down , nice pictures too kolorado!* :cheesy:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 28 2011, 11:30 AM~19980552
> *GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE, AND YA WHERES THE PICS! :biggrin:
> *


Good meeting. You to homie and everyone. Else cool to meet other riders from my neighborhood


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
GREEN :wow: EYEZ GETTEN DOWN ON A SUBWAY*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 28 2011, 08:54 PM~19984561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*yes sir wat it do nice pictures NONO.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

```
[B][SIZE=14][/SIZE][/B]
```
watit do


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
STAT. ON THREE*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*AN THE POLICE WAS AT THE MCDONALDS SO IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH... :wow: *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
KINDO LOST HIS REAR ROCKER PANEL IN THE GUTTER BUSTEN A THREE :biggrin: 
AND GOT IT BACK*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 28 2011, 08:51 PM~19985157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he was right about losing a panel everytime he three wheeled


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

penjdos !!show some esco love!!!get out here putas!!!   :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 28 2011, 11:09 PM~19985909
> *penjdos !!show some esco love!!!get out here putas!!!     :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: U GOT ISSUES BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 28 2011, 10:09 PM~19985909
> *penjdos !!show some esco love!!!get out here putas!!!     :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: vales verga! shut the fuck already homie.!!!!. why dont u get off the computer put some work in...weenie! see the pics on the thread... that's what real riders do...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 1 2011, 01:27 AM~19986385
> *:uh: vales verga! shut the fuck already homie.!!!!. why dont u get off the computer put some work in...weenie! see the pics on the thread... that's what real riders do...
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2011, 11:30 PM~19986400
> *:0
> *


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

getting ready for San Diego.....

















hittin switches from L.A to SD to the wheels fall off !!!!









It was crackin in SD


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Mar 1 2011, 12:54 AM~19986529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 28 2011, 11:09 PM~19985909
> *penjdos !!show some esco love!!!get out here putas!!!     :angry:  :angry:
> *


Why don't u catch acouple of freeways and come down south first...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

...on the switch at 70mph plus. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 1 2011, 08:01 AM~19987869
> *...on the switch at 70mph plus. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 1 2011, 09:01 AM~19987869
> *...on the switch at 70mph plus. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice my dad used to that before he molded his a arms


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 28 2011, 11:09 PM~19985909
> *penjdos !!show some esco love!!!get out here putas!!!     :angry:  :angry:
> *


*<span style='font-family:Times'>LIL PECKER*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 1 2011, 09:55 AM~19988571
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>LIL PECKER
> *


this foo must have the only lowrider in esco thats why he so mad no one else goes up there


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
THANKS FELLA'S IT WAS ALL GOOD. GOOD PEOPLE LOWRIDING AND THE COPS WEREN'T TRIPPIN IT WAS COOL AS HELL MAJESTIC'S. GOT TO DO THAT AGAIN WESTSIDE LA. MEMBERS SHOWEN LOVE IN THE SOUTH :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 28 2011, 08:00 PM~19984656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FUCKEN NONO!! :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 1 2011, 11:10 AM~19988677
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FUCKEN NONO!! :biggrin:
> *


*I GOT ONE MORE FOR YOU IM NOT DONE :biggrin: *








*
GREENEYEZ WORKING OFF THAT 5$ FOOTLONG :biggrin: *


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 1 2011, 11:05 AM~19988649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 02:52 PM~19981395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was cool rollin with you guys and nic pics el kolorado


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 1 2011, 10:37 AM~19988810
> *I GOT ONE MORE FOR YOU IM NOT DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 1 2011, 01:27 AM~19986385
> *:uh: vales verga! shut the fuck already homie.!!!!. why dont u get off the computer put some work in...weenie! see the pics on the thread... that's what real riders do...
> *


*HERD DAT!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Mar 1 2011, 12:54 AM~19986529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MUCH RESPECT FOR THE WESTSIDE CC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

real riders?thats what im doing,foo,puttin in work?thats what im doing,rollin,trying to put on map ,foo,so help a R-I-D-E-R out before u open ur mosa,loc   ,like i sez ,get out here to e-town !!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 28 2011, 10:09 PM~19985909
> *penjdos !!show some esco love!!!get out here putas!!!     :angry:  :angry:
> *


* MAN WE BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT!!

COMIN BACK FROM MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC IN OCEANSIDE!!!




HEADIN UP TO LA FOR ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. AND ISLANDERS C.C. PICNIC!!



STEP YOUR GAME UP AND JUMP IN TRAFFIC!!!! PLAYER!!

NO DISRESPECT TO STRAIGHT GAME!! :biggrin: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*big jimm when we going to hit them streets three wheelin an chillin WAT UP PLAYER .....*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 1 2011, 05:04 PM~19991361
> *big jimm when we going to hit them streets three wheelin an chillin WAT UP PLAYER .....
> *


*
*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 1 2011, 04:49 PM~19991254
> *real riders?thats what im doing,foo,puttin in work?thats what im doing,rollin,trying to put on map ,foo,so help a R-I-D-E-R out before u open ur mosa,loc    ,like i sez ,get out here to e-town !!!
> *


*WAT UP PLAYER WE COMIN TOO ESCO BE READY FOR TRAFFIC WHEN WE GET THERE BIG DOG.......MAY 1ST GRAND CRUZ NIGHT DIEGO IS COMING TO ESCO......RIDERS ALL DAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Mar 1 2011, 12:27 AM~19986385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PICS OR>>>>>>>>>


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2011, 03:54 AM~19939223
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC.REPPIN IN LAS VEGAS.... :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 1 2011, 05:13 PM~19991412
> *WAT UP PLAYER WE COMIN TOO ESCO BE READY FOR TRAFFIC WHEN WE GET THERE BIG DOG.......MAY 1ST GRAND CRUZ NIGHT DIEGO  IS COMING TO ESCO......RIDERS ALL DAY EVERY DAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think they ready for u Muthafuckas man!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

PICS OR>>>>>>>>>








[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 PM~19988614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY Bucket looks alright... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 1 2011, 08:18 PM~19992976
> *MY Bucket looks alright...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING THE BIG BAD *STRICTLY FAMILY C.C*
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 1 2011, 10:59 AM~19988604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice pics homie .....* uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

anything going on this weekend anyone cruising


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 1 2011, 04:04 PM~19991361
> *"CATCH ME IN THEM STREETS"
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Mar 2 2011, 10:31 AM~19997155
> *anything going on  this weekend anyone cruising
> *


ya when you ready player let me no im ready to get in traffic


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

danny lynn wats up wit yo mouth..player :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> PICS OR>>>>>>>>>


:0 :0
[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Mar 2 2011, 10:31 AM~19997155
> *anything going on  this weekend anyone cruising
> *


*Theres gonna be a meet up :biggrin: on paradice valley rd and worhtington behind KFC on saturday at 2:30 pm.see ya fellas there.*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 2 2011, 12:51 PM~19998051
> *OH AND THE STAUTORY GRAPE PARADE COMING NEXT WEEKEND AT THE SAME PLACE[/i]*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 2 2011, 12:51 PM~19998051
> *hit me i will be in traffic all day fri sat an sunday ....</span><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'><span style=\'color:red\'>wat it do....</span>*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*BE THERE OR BE SQUARE........ :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :rimshot: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 2 2011, 01:01 PM~19998118
> *BE THERE OR BE SQUARE........ :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

esco is ready!!!!ill be there!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

GAMER


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt foe esco showing


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

bumb this shit to the 1st n keep it there,.  

i came up on sum rims for ya,.,.if anyone need sem let me know,.,.

im out to get my late night traffic drink on,.,.i will have dem freaky tales for ya later on,.,.  

latez,.,. :biggrin:


hahaha had to edit this shit,.,.

i was givin out tooo much info ,.,.hahah


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 28 2011, 09:08 PM~19984756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE MAN!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

BUMP.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

waz good greeneyez


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Feb 19 2011, 07:59 PM~19912603
> *ESCO FOO!!!FUCC CENTRAL S.D.COME OUT TO ESCO!!! :uh:
> *


i was just out there this weekend on grand i seen one cutlass on 14s saturday night save your 155/80s SAN DIEGO :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Mar 2 2011, 08:35 PM~20001717
> *GAMER
> *



it was good to b out there on wit ya homies,..,


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

fab!!!im out here all day every day!!!shut the fucc up!!!show ur love and hit me up,
where were u at?watt u rollin?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

i got 3 sets of 13s wit tires packages..,

cornell 
lemans
firestones
ww 155-80-13 tires all got bout 97-99% tread,.,.

crohm is in clean great shape,.,.a few pics for ya,.,.















































hit me up


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

oh and fab,are you and all thee so called riders realy rollin in the streets?or yall trailer queens /bitchs!!!!???yall shouldnt be afaid to roll some fuccing tire,shut the fucc up and swang what ya bring to esco,panties all in a bunch yall queen bitchs!!!!
if yall R-E-A-L +R-I-D-E-R-S there should be NNNNNOOOO exsueses!!!get yall fuccing asses overe here BUSTERS!!!!!!!!     FACC ASS [email protected]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 3 2011, 04:43 PM~20009272
> *i was just out there this weekend on grand i seen one cutlass on 14s saturday night save your 155/80s SAN DIEGO  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

watts so funny ?marked pegnin?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

man it feels fuccin weird not going out ona thursday night,.,.  

oh well fuc it,.,.heres wen i had the fresh 22s on the link,.,.not to shabby./,.,.hahah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt for swangin to esco!!!!!


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 4 2011, 01:16 AM~20012571
> *oh and fab,are you and all thee so called riders realy rollin in the streets?or yall trailer queens /bitchs!!!!???yall shouldnt be afaid to roll some fuccing tire,shut the fucc up and swang what ya bring to esco,panties all in a bunch yall queen bitchs!!!!
> if yall R-E-A-L +R-I-D-E-R-S there should be NNNNNOOOO exsueses!!!get yall fuccing asses overe here BUSTERS!!!!!!!!         FACC ASS [email protected]!!!!!!!!!
> *


*homie u got a hell of a way inviting people 2 yo CITY ..... whats so special about esco ? start ur on thread since u dont consider urself san diego ... start an ESCO THREAD HOMIE .... u on here everyday talking about esco ..... don't talk about it , B about it ..... put some youtube footage up or something , make people wanna come out there , let us see more than 1 cutluss on 14's ????? just saying homie :rimshot: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 4 2011, 01:16 AM~20012571
> *oh and fab,are you and all thee so called riders realy rollin in the streets?or yall trailer queens /bitchs!!!!???yall shouldnt be afaid to roll some fuccing tire,shut the fucc up and swang what ya bring to esco,panties all in a bunch yall queen bitchs!!!!
> if yall R-E-A-L +R-I-D-E-R-S there should be NNNNNOOOO exsueses!!!get yall fuccing asses overe here BUSTERS!!!!!!!!         FACC ASS [email protected]!!!!!!!!!
> *


Palmtoface


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

ESCO MAKAVELI THE DON HA! 









:biggrin: 619 ALL DAY EVERYDAY LOWRIDIN IN TRAFFIC RIGHT NEXT TO THE PACIFIC OCEAN


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 4 2011, 09:11 AM~20013867
> *ttt for swangin to esco!!!!!
> *




















KEEP IT CLEAN HOMIE ON THE REAL THIS AINT NO SET TRIPPIN SIGHT THERES OTHER SIGHTS FOR THAT MOST OF US GOT FAMILY'S AND JUST TRYIN TO CRUISE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND AINT GOT TIME FOR THIS LITTLE KID SHIT.


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 4 2011, 12:39 PM~20015002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*x2*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 4 2011, 12:39 PM~20015002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*x3*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 4 2011, 12:39 PM~20015002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X3*


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

ESCO AINT GOT NO LOVE FOR SANTO POCO!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 4 2011, 12:50 PM~20015069
> *ITS FRIDAY WAT IT DO PLAYERS....... :rimshot: :sprint: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 2 2011, 09:53 PM~20002855
> *ttt foe esco showing
> *


What kinda ride u got bro?


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*Theres gonna be a meet up on paradice valley rd and worhtington behind KFC on saturday at 2:30 pm.see ya fellas there. *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/28iorqh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



IT'Z FRIDAY S.D WHAT IT DO

*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 4 2011, 12:39 PM~20015002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD TO KNOW GOOD PEOPLE x110% BIG DOG THANKS HOMIE
S.D TTT FROM T.J TO OCEANSIDE 100% LOWRIDING*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 4 2011, 03:46 PM~20016115
> *man now that a beautiful sight she would already be pregnant player :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: sir*


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 4 2011, 03:46 PM~20016115
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>yes sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 4 2011, 03:51 PM~20016154
> *GOOD TO KNOW GOOD PEOPLE x110% BIG DOG THANKS HOMIE
> S.D TTT FROM T.J TO OCEANSIDE 100% LOWRIDING
> *











KOOL SAME HERE HOMIE....619


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 4 2011, 05:01 PM~20016924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

there wont be no sett tripping if show up here in esco,trailer queens!!!760,so if it dont applie to you and for u to swang out here,dont tripp blood,just show up damu,im out here all day every day puttin it down for my gente and esco


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 4 2011, 03:51 PM~20016154
> *GOOD TO KNOW GOOD PEOPLE x110% BIG DOG THANKS HOMIE
> S.D TTT FROM T.J TO OCEANSIDE 100% LOWRIDING
> *


WELL SAID NONO..... :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 4 2011, 06:39 PM~20017175
> *there wont be no sett tripping if show up here in esco,trailer queens!!!760,so if it dont applie to you and for u to swang out here,dont tripp blood,just show up damu,im out here all day every day puttin it down for my gente and esco
> *


So let's see ur Ryder big dogg...


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 2 2011, 12:51 PM~19998051
> *Theres gonna be a meet up :biggrin:  on paradice valley rd and worhtington behind KFC on saturday today at 2:30 pm.see ya fellas there.
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20018734
> *ttt
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 4 2011, 03:46 PM~20016115
> *<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/28iorqh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> IT'Z FRIDAY S.D WHAT IT DO
> 
> ...


Damn,Damn,Damn. Whats her name? Looks like shes hungry, will somebody feed her something quick!!! LOL


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NED NEDERLANDER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:57 PM~20015111
> *ESCO AINT GOT NO LOVE FOR SANTO POCO!
> *


Then well leave it to you to face the real "EL GUAPO". Lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do.,,.

:angry: off to work in this bomb ass day,,.ima miss out,.,.

no no hit me up homie,.,.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
WAT IT DO WHO'S IN TRAFFIC*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 5 2011, 04:19 AM~20020529
> *
> *


Theres gonna be a meet up on paradice valley rd and worhtington behind KFC on saturday today at 2:30 pm.see ya fellas there.


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 4 2011, 01:16 AM~20012571
> *oh and fab,are you and all thee so called riders realy rollin in the streets?or yall trailer queens /bitchs!!!!???yall shouldnt be afaid to roll some fuccing tire,shut the fucc up and swang what ya bring to esco,panties all in a bunch yall queen bitchs!!!!
> if yall R-E-A-L +R-I-D-E-R-S there should be NNNNNOOOO exsueses!!!get yall fuccing asses overe here BUSTERS!!!!!!!!         FACC ASS [email protected]!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey homie if u think u a real rider come out here where it gets cracking bring ur ride if u got one. I'm always down to ride but im not gonna waste my time to go to esco becuz u wanna see a lowrider


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 4 2011, 09:14 PM~20018274
> *So let's see ur Ryder big dogg...
> *



I don't think he got one he jus Internet rider


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 5 2011, 03:14 PM~20022892
> *I don't think he got one he jus Internet rider
> *


x2


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

orly?i got lows,no doubt,damu,dont tripp


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 5 2011, 03:59 PM~20023092
> *orly?i got lows,no doubt,damu,dont tripp
> *



Post pics of ur So cAlled Lolos or I'd lying


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Post pics or ur lying


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 5 2011, 03:59 PM~20023092
> *orly?i got lows,no doubt,damu,dont tripp
> *


Who from thA big m is rolling to esco cuz I haven't heard anything


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> Who from thA big m is rolling to esco cuz I haven't heard anything
> [/


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

watt up piru??u know where im repasentin,where u reppin?so called m-sd,no location havein ass on ur shit,kayte la voca ,puta


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

thats watt i thought ,shut up ,foo


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess this is his "ride". This is the pic in his profile..


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20025023
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*WHT THAT DO DIEGO.LETS HIT SOME TRAFFIC PLAYERS..........HOLLER AT YO BOY.........*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 5 2011, 10:02 PM~20025089
> *WHT THAT DO DIEGO.LETS HIT SOME TRAFFIC  PLAYERS..........HOLLER AT YO BOY.........
> *


*
*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 5 2011, 04:36 PM~20023255
> *Post pics or ur lying
> *



YUP LIKE THEY SAY HERE ON LAY IT LOW "PIC'S OR IT AINT HAPPNIN"

AND JUST TO SHED SUM LIGHT THIS IS PROB SUM KID FUK'N AROUND :uh:


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

YUP LIKE THEY SAY HERE ON LAY IT LOW "PIC'S OR IT AINT HAPPNIN"

AND JUST TO SHED SUM LIGHT THIS IS PROB SUM KID FUK'N AROUND :uh:
[/quote]

:wave: FoNZ


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*WAT UP SAN DIEGO IS ANYBODY LOWRIDIN*


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> YUP LIKE THEY SAY HERE ON LAY IT LOW "PIC'S OR IT AINT HAPPNIN"
> 
> AND JUST TO SHED SUM LIGHT THIS IS PROB SUM KID FUK'N AROUND :uh:


 :wave: FoNZ
[/quote]

WUT UP MAYNE!? YOU IN THE HOOD TODAY? LEMME KNOW... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

ANYONE RIDIN' LATER ON TONITE?? I MIGHT FLOSS THE BIG BODY TONITE IF ITS CRACKIN'....HOOD DEBUT!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

kid?nope,[email protected] st. blood,playin around?nope,show ur screewed culo in esco,


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> YUP LIKE THEY SAY HERE ON LAY IT LOW "PIC'S OR IT AINT HAPPNIN"
> 
> AND JUST TO SHED SUM LIGHT THIS IS PROB SUM KID FUK'N AROUND :uh:


 :wave: FoNZ
[/quote]


WAZ GOOD PHILL  BESIDES THE NEW PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave: :buttkick: ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 5 2011, 03:02 PM~20022807
> *
> WAT IT DO WHO'S IN TRAFFIC
> *


WHATS UP NO-NO.....JUST GOT BACK HOMIE.....HAD TO STOP IN TJ LAST NIGHT AND KICK IT......MEMBERS ONLY.CC......NC SAN DIEGO..... :0 :wow:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt 4 swangin to 760 esco


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

GTFO


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

sys at [email protected] st.,blood


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 6 2011, 07:25 PM~20030359
> *WHATS UP NO-NO.....JUST GOT BACK HOMIE.....HAD TO STOP IN TJ LAST NIGHT AND KICK IT......MEMBERS ONLY.CC......NC SAN DIEGO..... :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



much props to memebers


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 6 2011, 09:50 PM~20031761
> *much props to memebers
> *


THANX AP... :biggrin: SPELL CHECK HOMIE................................... :biggrin: HEY ITS ALL GOOD..


----------



## bunnylady (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 6 2011, 09:25 PM~20031473
> *sys at [email protected] st.,blood
> *


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What up SD :biggrin: Anybody want a trunk mural hit me up. I'm reasonable


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Even when it's ugly out, it's still beautiful, gotta live our city...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 7 2011, 03:53 PM~20036913
> *Even when it's ugly out, it's still  beautiful, gotta live our city...
> 
> 
> ...


*yes sirrrrr :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt 760 esco


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

!!!TTMFT FOR SD 619!!!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 7 2011, 04:40 PM~20037201
> *ttt 760 esco
> *


*wat it do player lets do sum lowridin man the next sunny day is you ready...hit when you ready for sum traffic player the BIG 619.....760...213....714... IT DONT STOP LETS ROLL...*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 7 2011, 04:53 PM~20037301
> *wat it do player lets do sum lowridin man the next sunny day is you ready...hit when you ready for sum traffic player the BIG 619.....760...213....714... IT DONT STOP LETS ROLL...
> *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*DIEGO WAT IT DO PLAYERS*


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> :wave: FoNZ


WAZ GOOD PHILL  BESIDES THE NEW PAINT :biggrin:
[/quote]

Might snatch an 85 Fleetwood brougham coupe this Saturday


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

im down gente!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 6 2011, 10:10 PM~20031990
> *THANX AP... :biggrin: SPELL CHECK HOMIE................................... :biggrin: HEY ITS ALL GOOD..
> *



oh shit my bad homies,.,.

u kno wen u drunk n everything is all blurry so u focuse hard til u see one word n then it gets all blurry again,.,.

pues yeah homie wen i focused it looked like it was spelled good,.,.haha,.,.

but my bad,.,.u kno no diss was intended,.,.

yo tryin to cruis out on wenesday or thursday to esco n Oside,.,.if yall wat to meet up that would b cool.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 7 2011, 04:53 PM~20037301
> *wat it do player lets do sum lowridin man the next sunny day is you ready...hit when you ready for sum traffic player the BIG 619.....760...213....714... IT DONT STOP LETS ROLL...
> *



yo stat next sunny day is tomorrow wednesday or thursday,..,lets show lil beeber how we roll dem big body lincolns on 13s,.,.

since he dont wanna roll down here we gonna mob up there to put him up on game on how we lowride,.,.  

wat it do.,.if anyone else wanna catch sum sunlight while bein onda freeway lets roll out,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 7 2011, 05:18 PM~20037490
> *im down gente!!!   :biggrin:
> *



oalright u said it,..,  

pm me or rob ur number and we gonna hit sum traffic ina major way,.,.

i got me a camera now so we all gonna b famouse hahaha


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 07:43 PM~20038640
> *yo stat next sunny day is tomorrow wednesday or thursday,..,lets show lil beeber how we roll dem big body lincolns on 13s,.,.
> 
> since he dont wanna roll down here we gonna mob up there to put him up on game on how we lowride,.,.
> ...


*
yes sir you no im ready lets do ....all day every day :biggrin: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 07:43 PM~20038640
> *yo stat next sunny day is tomorrow wednesday or thursday,..,lets show lil beeber how we roll dem big body lincolns on 13s,.,.
> 
> since he dont wanna roll down here we gonna mob up there to put him up on game on how we lowride,.,.
> ...


*
yes sir you no im ready lets do ....all day every day :biggrin: *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ey lil beeber,.,.pm me or statutarygrape ur number so we cann meet up in them streets,.,.,.( yes jimmy im calling you out) hahaha

statutory i see u down there


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 07:49 PM~20038699
> *ey lil beeber,.,.pm me or statutarygrape ur number so we cann meet up in them streets,.,.,.( yes jimmy im calling you out) hahaha
> 
> statutory i see u down there
> *


*come on man im ready lets hit esco beeker you ready*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 7 2011, 07:48 PM~20038694
> *
> yes sir you no im ready lets do ....all day every day  :biggrin:
> *



allready.,,.let me start charging my 4 batteries.,,. :biggrin: ,.,.

u kno how i do it,.,.3 to the nose and 4 to the back,.hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 7 2011, 07:51 PM~20038725
> *come on man im ready lets hit esco beeker you ready
> *



i hear u big dog,..,

i mean he the first mothafucka to open his mouth outta esco so lets see wats happenin,.,.

so lil beeber u a rider or u ride them keyboards at home.,.,


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 07:54 PM~20038751
> *i hear u big dog,..,
> 
> i mean he the first mothafucka to open his mouth outta esco so lets see wats happenin,.,.
> ...


*man if you true about streets hit yo boy ap the mad hustler an yo boy stat....we play in traffic get in traffic wat it do..... :rimshot: *


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

HEY STAT, WHO DID YOUR PAINT AND PATTERNS ON YOUR LINCOLN? THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS!  

AND AP, DONT FORGET TO HOLLA AT ME WHEN YOU COME UP ON SOME MORE 100 SPOKES PIMP! :biggrin:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

aya yay yay!!!!!!ttt 760/442!!!!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

and to o-side!!!esco 2 o-side!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

YELLOW!!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 07:45 PM~20038674
> *oalright u said it,..,
> 
> pm me or rob ur number and we gonna hit sum traffic ina major way,.,.
> ...



 Make sure u take a pic of beepers car and post it he said he got more than one so we'll see


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 07:39 PM~20038600
> *oh shit my bad homies,.,.
> 
> u kno wen u drunk n everything is all blurry so u focuse hard til u see one word n then it gets all blurry again,.,.
> ...


ITZ ALL GOOD BRO..WE KNOW HOW IT IZ...HEY I WORK NOON'S BUT LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME U GUYS ARE HITTING ESKO....AND I CAN HIT UP SOME OF MY MEMBERS THAT LIVE OUT THERE.......


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT! FOR ESCO M AND 13ST!!! :| :420: :tongue:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

wish i could go


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Mar 7 2011, 10:44 PM~20038964
> *wat it do player my paint jose from a1 paint leafing manny cis .... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Mar 8 2011, 03:31 PM~20044056
> *wish i could go
> *


*wat up player *


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 7 2011, 06:49 PM~20038699
> *ey lil beeber,.,.pm me or statutarygrape ur number so we cann meet up in
> yes sir you no im ready lets do ....all day every day  :biggrin: </span>[/u][/i]
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>*
MAN DONT TRIP PLAYERS!!!! YALL ALREADY KNO !!!!! 27 MO DAYS !!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: :fool2: :fool2: DONT FORGET 430 ERRDAY AFTER APRIL 4TH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20044402
> *wat it do player my paint jose from a1 paint leafing manny cis .... :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>

*YESSIR HE GETS DOWN!!! :h5: GOT MINE DID THERE TOO!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 8 2011, 04:31 PM~20044472
> *
> 
> YESSIR HE GETS DOWN!!! :h5: GOT MINE DID THERE TOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*man it dont stop player bout to get in traffic right now headed down town....if you in traff hit me.... :sprint: :sprint: :naughty: *


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt!!!!442/760


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 8 2011, 04:48 PM~20044604
> *man it dont stop player bout to get in traffic right now headed down town....if you in traff hit me.... :sprint:  :sprint:  :naughty:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 8 2011, 03:48 PM~20044604
> *man it dont stop player bout to get in traffic right now headed down town....if you in traff hit me.... :sprint:  :sprint:  :naughty: </span>
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*
IM BOUTTA GO BACK TO ISSACS AND FINISH UP THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THEM STREETS' LINC TODAY!!! :naughty: :naughty: *


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt ,if yall comin to esco wednesday-thursday,be at between 5th and 4th street where wells fargo use to be,now its a churrh,after 2:30pm,off of esco blvd.that area is wide and perfect to low-ride and 3 wheel/dipp to,ttt!!!  also broadway aroud there is to!!!!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt!!!!fo 4th and 5th st!!!


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

WHAT UP RIDERS SUPER NATURAL PICNIC IS ON APRIL 17TH @ BoNELLI PARK ADDRESS IS 120 VIA VERDE SAN DIMAS,CA 91773 IF YOU'LL WANT TO ROLL HIT ME UP AND WE CAN SET UP A MEETING SPOT TO LEAVE THAT MORNING.......KEEP IT LOWRIDING PLAYERS!!!!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

GOOD LOOKIN' OUT ON THE RIMZ NO-NO![ :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 8 2011, 04:31 PM~20044472
> *
> 
> YESSIR HE GETS DOWN!!! :h5: GOT MINE DID THERE TOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 8 2011, 12:29 AM~20039963
> * Make sure u take a pic of beepers car and post it he said he got more than one so we'll see
> *


I got the pre footage of him at the esco park :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 8 2011, 09:00 PM~20047313
> *I got the pre footage of him at the esco park :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt foe the 4th and 5th st!!!great low-ridein spot!!!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt for lettin me know,wed-thursday,after 2:30pm ,to 5th and 4th st off of esco blvd.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 8 2011, 04:48 PM~20044604
> *man it dont stop player bout to get in traffic right now headed down town....if you in traff hit me.... :sprint:  :sprint:  :naughty:
> *


wat it do big dogg,.,.

did little beeper pm u his number,.,. :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 8 2011, 11:22 PM~20048022
> *ttt for lettin me know,wed-thursday,after 2:30pm ,to 5th and 4th st off of esco blvd.,
> *



so wat up homie u gonna mob wit us or u gonna be a flop,.,.

pm ME or STATUTORYGRAPE ur number so we can agree on a spot to meet up at,.,.

we not gonna drive up there for a fluke,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 8 2011, 12:29 AM~20039963
> * Make sure u take a pic of beepers car and post it he said he got more than one so we'll see
> *



yeah i thought he said he had multiples.,,.,.

ima give him the benifit of a doubt this one time n see if he a rider ,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 8 2011, 02:11 AM~20040317
> *ITZ ALL GOOD BRO..WE KNOW HOW IT IZ...HEY I WORK NOON'S BUT LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME U GUYS ARE HITTING ESKO....AND I CAN HIT UP SOME OF MY MEMBERS THAT LIVE OUT THERE.......
> *



OK KOO HOMIE,.,.THAT SOUNDS GOOD,.,.

THURSDAY WE GONNA TRY TO MOB OUT THERE,.,.

WE GONNA PUSH FOR 3:30 N B UP THERE BY 420 :biggrin: 

SEE IF ANY MEMBERS HAVE A CHANCE TO CATCH SUM ULTRAVIOLET RAYS

WITH THE LOWS,..,I KNO ITS INDA WEEK DURIN WORKIN HOURS N MOST HAVE A JOB .,.,BUT IF THEY OFF N NOT BIZZY,.,.HIT US UP,.., 

had to spell checkmy shit twice,..,hahah


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Mar 8 2011, 09:09 PM~20046868
> *GOOD LOOKIN' OUT ON THE RIMZ NO-NO![ :thumbsup:
> *


Took you long enough to go get them


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 01:17 AM~20048668
> *OK KOO HOMIE,.,.THAT SOUNDS GOOD,.,.
> 
> THURSDAY WE GONNA TRY TO MOB OUT THERE,.,.
> ...


KOOL BRO,,,I WILL HIT UP MY BOY'S OUT IN ESCO,,,,JUST DONT GET IT TWISTED WE KEEP IT REAL....HOPE THEY CAN MAKE IT OUT ON THURSDAY.....


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Mar 9 2011, 02:07 AM~20048796
> *Took you long enough to go get them
> *


ALL I NEED NOW IS A BUMPER KIT AND A SET UP AND I'LL BE GOOD TO GO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

thursday?or wednesday,[email protected] 5thand 4th?ttt,i told yall the spot,its a good low-low spot,now ranfla over to there,after 2:30pm,


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@Mar 8 2011, 12:05 AM~20039735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIICCEE!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 9 2011, 09:11 AM~20049943
> *thursday?or wednesday,[email protected] 5thand 4th?ttt,i told yall the spot,its a good low-low spot,now ranfla over to there,after 2:30pm,
> *



fluke :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 9 2011, 02:15 AM~20048811
> *KOOL BRO,,,I WILL HIT UP MY BOY'S OUT IN ESCO,,,,JUST DONT GET IT TWISTED WE KEEP IT REAL....HOPE THEY CAN MAKE IT OUT ON THURSDAY.....
> *



orale homie its koo.,,.let us kno if they can come thru if not its all good no gettin it twisted over here,.,.

i kno u guys been growin,.., :biggrin: ,.,.ttt for members


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

i had to double check to make sure this girly wasnt poppin a squat next to my car


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt foe the esco spot,fluke?yall coming out here or watt?ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20051198
> *orale homie its koo.,,.let us kno if they can come thru if not its all good no gettin it twisted over here,.,.
> 
> i kno u guys been growin,.., :biggrin: ,.,.ttt for members
> *


KOOL BRO..GIVE ME SOME INFO ON A SPOT WHERE U GUYS ARE GOING TO MEET UP......AND A TIME, I WILL HAVE MY BOYS OUT THERE.....


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

?will yall be at 5th and 4th st today or thursday?2:30pm-3:45pm?


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 9 2011, 04:04 PM~20052675
> *?will yall be at 5th and 4th st today or thursday?2:30pm-3:45pm?
> *


*look man just say you will be out there wit your lowrider an will come to esco that way we no were not coming for nothing so if dont show up its ok my boys from members are in esco meet an ride around wit them.....if you dont have a car let diego no now me an ap hustle will be in traffic with or with out you player socome clean alet us no........*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 9 2011, 01:40 PM~20051713
> *KOOL BRO..GIVE ME SOME INFO ON A SPOT WHERE U GUYS ARE GOING TO MEET UP......AND A TIME, I WILL HAVE MY BOYS OUT THERE.....
> *



orale kool homie,.,.me and stat gonna roll outta sd at 3 and mob up there to esco ,.,.be there by 340 or so,,.

lets all meet up at the burger king by felicita drive next to vons and express tire close to escondido blv.,.,

see you guys out there at 340.,.,its gonna be a good day,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 8 2011, 04:29 PM~20044455
> *
> MAN DONT TRIP PLAYERS!!!! YALL ALREADY KNO !!!!! 27 MO DAYS !!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :fool2:  :fool2: DONT FORGET 430 ERRDAY AFTER APRIL 4TH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fosho u already kno,..,

we gonna be goin through tires like a mofo,..,

jimmi look at this shyt,.,.











:uh: .,.,man ,.,too many,.,.hit me up playa


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

just got done cleanin the ranfla,im on my way


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

let me gess ,yall already bounced,just came from there,no body, :uh:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

not


> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 9 2011, 05:19 PM~20053179
> *just got done cleanin the ranfla,im on my way
> *


not today player tommorow.we be in esco...


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

after 2:30pm same place?


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 9 2011, 05:39 PM~20053323
> *after 2:30pm same place?
> *


tommorow around 4:00 will be in esco player be ready for traffic big dog...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

wat it do :biggrin: :biggrin: no no


> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 17 2011, 09:43 AM~19892183
> *wat it do ski no no...... :biggrin: [/u][/i]*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 9 2011, 01:40 PM~20051713
> *KOOL BRO..GIVE ME SOME INFO ON A SPOT WHERE U GUYS ARE GOING TO MEET UP......AND A TIME, I WILL HAVE MY BOYS OUT THERE.....
> *



pm sent big homie,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 9 2011, 05:39 PM~20053323
> *after 2:30pm same place?
> *



no foo.,.,

be at the burgerking on center city by the vons and express tire shop.,,.

we meetin up with MEMBERS ONLY C.C. n get into sum real traffic,.,


we not just tryin to ride from 4th to 5th street,.,.  

we gonna be rollin,.,.

ey jimmie post up ur signature in capitals,..,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20053378
> *tommorow around 4:00 will be in esco player be ready for traffic big dog...
> *




yes sir the shit dont stop,.,.

these girlys from fallbrook,.,.wat it do lil beeper,.,











traffic hitters street certified :biggrin:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

bk then,4;00pm,thursday,im there,ttt foe rollin!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20055075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:  ttt


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 06:52 PM~20053873
> *yes sir the shit dont stop,.,.
> 
> these girlys from fallbrook,.,.wat it do lil beeper,.,
> ...




:wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20055075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Mar 9 2011, 07:00 PM~20053927
> *bk then,4;00pm,thursday,im there,ttt foe rollin!!!!   :cheesy:
> *



like statutaory says homie,.,.

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE,.,.

we gonna call you square bear if yo as dont show up.,.,hahaha


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 9 2011, 10:04 PM~20055075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Mar 9 2011, 09:57 PM~20055506
> *:wow:
> *













oh girly had ur named tattooed on her lower back big homie.,,.,.,.

dam fonz thats how u do it killa,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 05:52 PM~20053873
> *yes sir the shit dont stop,.,.
> 
> these girlys from fallbrook,.,.wat it do lil beeper,.,
> ...



damn ap i wana take a bit of the ass of the girl on the right :fool2:


----------



## bullieone (Mar 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 23 2011, 03:00 PM~19942649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82brwnregal_@Mar 9 2011, 09:13 PM~20055675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: :ninja: :drama: :420:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Mar 8 2011, 09:09 PM~20046868
> *GOOD LOOKIN' OUT ON THE RIMZ NO-NO![ :thumbsup:
> *


no probs big dog


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

my laptop[ is fucked up


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt for bk!!!!esco rollin!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
BYE BYE LIL BEEBER* :wave:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 9 2011, 11:10 PM~20056299
> *damn ap i wana take a bit of the ass of the girl on the right :fool2:
> *



hahaha,.,.man its gonna b like taking a bite into sum cotton candy,.,.hahah

ey homie wens the next kick back picnic.,.,?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ok fellas im out.,,.ima go take a stroll through sd n hit up the spots,.,.

guess esco is gonna have to wait for another day when the homies have 

more notice time,.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 05:52 PM~20053873
> *yes sir the shit dont stop,.,.
> 
> these girlys from fallbrook,.,.wat it do lil beeper,.,
> ...


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 03:51 PM~20052995
> *fosho u already kno,..,
> 
> we gonna be goin through tires like a mofo,..,
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :ninja: :ninja: 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 1 2011, 03:53 PM~19991283
> *
> 
> ''EITHER YOU RIDIN OR WE PASSIN, FLYIN BY SAYIN FUCK YOU!!! *


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 9 2011, 11:10 PM~20056299
> *damn ap i wana take a bit of the ass of the girl on the right :fool2:
> *


FUCKEN ALEX HAHA THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 9 2011, 11:06 PM~20056263
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:  SOMETIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

HEADED TO LOLITAS TACO SHOP DOWNTOWN WHO WANNA ROLL


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19954207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN...


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

13'S


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

* LIL NIQO FROM S.D IS HAVING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY 2PM AT FAM MART. HE WANTS TO HAVE SOME RIDERS IN IT.. 11YRS OLD AND JUST SIGNED WITH DEF JAM RECORDS, WAX THEM RIDERS AND COME SHOW UR SUPPORT!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Mar 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20064583
> * LIL NIQO FROM S.D IS HAVING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY 2PM AT FAM MART.  HE WANTS TO HAVE SOME RIDERS IN IT.. 11YRS OLD AND JUST SIGNED WITH DEF JAM RECORDS, WAX THEM RIDERS AND COME SHOW UR SUPPORT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

big props to the homies who came out today for that traffic action,.,.

STYLISH TEKNIQUE C.C. frm north county san diego
ISLANDERS C.C. kindo mob with the reracked big body
SOLO BOLO ROB outta the city always ready












sorry fo yo pic homie,.,.camera low budget,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks to my boi JAY fo bringin his camera heavy duty lens.,,.






































street certified riderz,.,.traffic cerified rollin.,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

stylish homies thanks for coming through,.,.we went through it all today :biggrin: 












lookin good like always,,.,.lays nice too,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Mar 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20064583
> * LIL NIQO FROM S.D IS HAVING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY 2PM AT FAM MART.  HE WANTS TO HAVE SOME RIDERS IN IT.. 11YRS OLD AND JUST SIGNED WITH DEF JAM RECORDS, WAX THEM RIDERS AND COME SHOW UR SUPPORT!
> 
> 
> ...



thats wats up.,,.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 11 2011, 01:03 AM~20065528
> *stylish homies thanks for coming through,.,.we went through it all today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea homie tu sabes any time that was sum good shit


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Xavier The X-Man Sunday Night Oldies Show LIVE!*

*Sunday 5:00pm at South Bay Fish & Grill on "J" Street Marina Park way., Chula Vista, CA

Bring the family & have Sunday Dinner with Xavier The X-Man as he broadcast his popular "Sunday Night Oldies Sho...w" in front of a LIVE audience. Starts @ 5pm with a special performance by Doo *** group Jonny & The Romantics. Car Clubs are welcomed with plenty of parking. To Make Reservations call (619) 420-7234*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do,.,.











daves ride.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

trying to take over downtown :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 10 2011, 10:04 PM~20064226
> *13'S
> *


im outta them big dog,.,.they be selling quick,..,

hit up alex-bottomsup i kno they can get you some they got everything :biggrin:

i dont kno if bigkidz has any but call em up homie.,.,thats what they here for to get us and keep us in traffic  

let me or the homies kno wen u ready for some traffic big dog,.,.we need a camera man to catch us rollin :biggrin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

what up finally found u guys its jason aka camera man im try and buy a video camera so we can get footy and not just straight up still shots ya dog big ups to the homie alex ap hustle for letting me roll till i get my ride set up till next time (oh yea ill be sending ap more pics)


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
Dead or In Jail Vol 3 " A Message To The Ygs' Is a San Diego Documentery Created to help end gang violence in the city of San Diego. Everybody please encourage your kids to watch this, it may help save someone from falling victim to this lifestyle. Movie includes, Youth mentor and Author E.K, The Poet, B rother Eric X, Overcoming Gangs And beyond, A tribute to Lakiesha Mason , Marvin Stancil, South east soft ball games, Renaming the four corners and BUGMAN. THIS WILL BE COMMING ON NEXT SATURDAY MARCH 19 AT 7 PM EVENING TIME CHANNEL24. IT WILL ALSO BE REPLAYED APRIL 3, 11 AM SUNDAY MORNING. THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYBODY IN THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO, AND EVERY WHERE ELSE WHO SUPPORTED THESE MOVIES!!!!!!! GOD BLEES YOU!!! 

*


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 12 2011, 03:36 AM~20073710
> *what up finally found u guys its jason aka camera man im try and buy a video camera so we can get footy and not just straight up still shots ya dog big ups to the homie alex ap hustle for letting me roll till i get my ride set up till next time (oh yea ill be sending ap more pics)
> *


whadup jason its eddie. thanx for rollin with us last time the pics came out sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 12 2011, 09:30 AM~20074513
> *
> Dead or In Jail Vol 3 " A Message To The Ygs' Is a San Diego Documentery Created to help end gang violence in the city of San Diego. Everybody please encourage your kids to watch this, it may help save someone from falling victim to this lifestyle. Movie includes, Youth mentor and Author E.K, The Poet, B rother Eric X, Overcoming Gangs And beyond, A tribute to Lakiesha Mason , Marvin Stancil, South east soft ball games, Renaming the four corners and BUGMAN. THIS WILL BE COMMING ON NEXT SATURDAY MARCH 19 AT 7 PM EVENING TIME CHANNEL24. IT WILL ALSO BE REPLAYED APRIL 3, 11 AM SUNDAY MORNING. THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYBODY IN THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO, AND EVERY WHERE ELSE WHO SUPPORTED THESE MOVIES!!!!!!! GOD BLEES YOU!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 12 2011, 03:36 AM~20073710
> *what up finally found u guys its jason aka camera man im try and buy a video camera so we can get footy and not just straight up still shots ya dog big ups to the homie alex ap hustle for letting me roll till i get my ride set up till next time (oh yea ill be sending ap more pics)
> *


wat it do big homie,.,.

fosho0 homie u can roll wenever,.,.u can send me the pictures or just try to post them em up,,.  

traffic for tonight big dog,.,.we gonna roll sd gaslamp n cacth them girlys leavin the bars already crunk,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

yo lil chuck u wanna ride out wit me tonight homie,.,.

we gonna be in traffic till 5 inda mornin,,.hit me up pm or post it right here,.,.

traffic .,.,party,.,.hoes,.,.casino,.,.strip club,.,traffic to the beach more hoes,.,.gotta do it big,.,.


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

CRUISING LASTNITE IN DOWNTOWN LONG BEACH SAN DIEGO TO L.A.


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 11 2011, 12:52 AM~20065441
> *big props to the homies who came out today for that traffic action,.,.
> 
> STYLISH TEKNIQUE C.C. frm north county san diego
> ...


YOU HAVE A NICE TOWN CAR B


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 11 2011, 12:58 AM~20065486
> *thanks to my boi JAY fo bringin his camera heavy duty lens.,,.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 12 2011, 04:54 PM~20076688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eat up player thanks shit when i grow up what to be like you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: man it dont stop :thumbsup: *


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

DAT SGAME TIGHT SHIT TO TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 12 2011, 12:36 PM~20075366
> *yo lil chuck u wanna ride out wit me tonight homie,.,.
> 
> we gonna be in traffic till 5 inda mornin,,.hit me up pm or post it right here,.,.
> ...



traffic was cool last night my bad i had to dip my car was gettin hot had to hit the freeway to cool it down. im down for traffic next week lets do tha damn thing


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 11 2011, 04:30 PM~20069927
> *
> lets roll fellas</span>*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 13 2011, 03:35 PM~20082225
> *traffic was cool last night my bad i had to dip my car was gettin hot had to hit the freeway to cool it down. im down for traffic next week lets do tha damn thing
> *


*what up when you in traffic hit yo boy im ready all day every day... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Walmart .......?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 13 2011, 04:41 PM~20082535
> *
> lets roll fellas
> *




THANKS guys for showing support. Islanders always representing on the streets. 2 car shows next Saturday. Maybe Sat Cruise in the GasLamp? Thanks again. Xavier


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup xavier good turn out homie... i went out there on my bike nice day for it... much props to all that attended...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 13 2011, 05:43 PM~20083245
> *what up when you in traffic hit yo boy im ready all day every day... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.

Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.

Let's make this happen again just make sure if you want to park and kick it just park on the street. The police is cool with that they just dont want us to block anyone's buisness.

Please join us and spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 12 2011, 04:58 PM~20076705
> *NICE PICS :biggrin:
> *



wat up man when is u gonna hit traffic wit us,.,.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20085244
> *THANKS guys for showing support.  Islanders always representing on the streets.  2 car shows next Saturday. Maybe Sat Cruise in the GasLamp?  Thanks again.  Xavier
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 14 2011, 08:47 PM~20092711
> *Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.
> ...



yeah lets do this it was badass last time the best time I had in sd :biggrin: </span>[/b]


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20085244
> *THANKS guys for showing support.  Islanders always representing on the streets.  2 car shows next Saturday. Maybe Sat Cruise in the GasLamp?  Thanks again.  Xavier
> *


*
THANKS XAVIER ITS ALL GOOD BROTHA :biggrin: *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
AT THE XMANS *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
THEMSTREETS FAMILY*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.

Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.

Let's make this happen again just make sure if you want to park and kick it just park on the street. The police is cool with that they just dont want us to block anyone's buisness.

Please join us and spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20097296
> *Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.
> ...


*WAT THAT DO NO NO *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20097533
> *
> ITS GOIN DOWN ON THA 27th BIG DOG*


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20097296
> *Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.
> ...


GOT MY LICENSE BACK SO ITS GONNA BE DIFF BEING OUT THERE LEGIT LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 15 2011, 12:29 PM~20097296
> *Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

[/quote]
*RIP KEITH DUNN*


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

>


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 15 2011, 12:05 PM~20097115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic of the blazer :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 15 2011, 12:24 PM~20097256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISLANDERS.CC TTT  LOOKING GOOD NO-NO....NICE PIX


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 16 2011, 02:31 AM~20103921
> *ISLANDERS.CC TTT  LOOKING GOOD NO-NO....NICE PIX
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*UNFUCKWITABLE 619 TTT*


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.

Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scraping with no problems at all just like the old day's.

Let's make this happen again just make sure if you want to park and kick it just park on the street. The police is cool with that they just dont want us to block anyone's buisness.

Please join us and spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!










Bad ass picture from last month's cruise


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20093348
> *wat up man when is u gonna hit traffic wit us,.,.
> *


ill hit traffic with you guys sunday fo sho before i break it down. heres my number text me ill be driving down sunday 562-361-6985 lets meet up?/


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

NICE PICS :biggrin: KEEP THE PICS UP SAN DIEGO 

















619


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a few riderz heading downtown for a cruise on friday night who down to roll wit us lets take over downtown wit lows


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

what up junior


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, *Fonzoh!*

:biggrin: *wassupper chelu*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 16 2011, 08:54 PM~20109810
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, Fonzoh!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 16 2011, 08:34 PM~20109598
> * Got a few riderz heading downtown for a cruise on friday night who down to roll wit us lets take over downtown wit lows
> *


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 16 2011, 08:34 PM~20109598
> * Got a few riderz heading downtown for a cruise on friday night who down to roll wit us lets take over downtown wit lows
> *


IM DOWN TO ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 16 2011, 08:34 PM~20109598
> * Got a few riderz heading downtown for a cruise on friday night who down to roll wit us lets take over downtown wit lows
> *


ima roll out after 9 tomorrow,.,.or we can ride tonight,.,.ima get my shit ready,,.

sum chances of rain for the weekend,.,. :angry: 

still hit traffic though,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

its 6han187 ona hoe,..,

see yall in traffic


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 17 2011, 10:32 AM~20113682
> *its 6han187 ona hoe,..,
> 
> see yall in traffic
> ...


*
:roflmao: WUT HAPPEN TO "APHUSTL"???? POPOS KEPT FUCKIN WIT U OR WUT??*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*17 MO DAYS!!!!!! *hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 17 2011, 11:59 AM~20113880
> *what up player 17 till the wheels fall off
> </span>*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *wassup to my SD folks.....ya'll looking good*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 17 2011, 11:32 AM~20113682
> *its 6han187 ona hoe,..,
> 
> see yall in traffic
> ...


*wat it do hustle i no it a hard life player but somebodys got to do it :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 17 2011, 12:14 PM~20113977
> *:wave: wassup to my SD folks.....ya'll looking good
> *


*wat it do player wat it looking like up there big dog :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 17 2011, 12:18 PM~20114001
> *wat it do player wat it looking like up there big dog :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*wassup brotha....jus trying to stay dry. it's been storming up here lately...all this water up here should be good for harvest time*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 17 2011, 12:24 PM~20114046
> *wassup brotha....jus trying to stay dry. it's been storming up here lately...all this water up here should be good for harvest time
> *


*oh yes sir player kindo mob fonz an no no we all family yes sir stay safe an dry keep it lowridin lov one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 17 2011, 11:57 AM~20113863
> *
> :roflmao: WUT HAPPEN TO "APHUSTL"???? POPOS KEPT FUCKIN WIT U OR WUT??
> *



hahaha fuk em pigs,.,.ap hustl still in traffic,.,. :biggrin: hada long night last night big dawg,,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 17 2011, 12:14 PM~20113979
> *wat it do hustle i no it a hard life player but somebodys got to do it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



u already kno big homie.,.,

ima hit u ina few to get into trafffic,.,. go out bend sum corners n do the rout ,,.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 17 2011, 12:33 PM~20114090
> *oh yes sir player kindo mob fonz an no no we all family yes sir stay safe an dry keep it lowridin lov one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*fasho brotha...hope to meet you one day in SD* :biggrin: *those my folks...NO-NO, FONZO and KINDO with the INDO*


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 17 2011, 10:52 AM~20113454
> *ima roll out after 9 tomorrow,.,.or we can ride tonight,.,.ima get my shit ready,,.
> 
> sum chances of rain for the weekend,.,. :angry:
> ...




 Ill see u out tomorrow G i got plans for tonight. Hit everyone up Lets take over the streets of DOWNTOWN SAN DIEGO


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 17 2011, 12:11 PM~20113961
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> u ready to hit that traffic STAT*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 17 2011, 04:18 PM~20115527
> *YES SIR HIT ME WHEN YOU TURN YOUR KEY PLAYER AM IM THERE. :sprint: :sprint: </span>[/u]*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 17 2011, 03:16 PM~20115511
> * Ill see u out tomorrow G i got plans for tonight. Hit everyone up Lets take over THEM STREETS of DOWNTOWN SAN DIEGO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

For sale:

















12" JBL $60 obo

















JVC stereo like new $50 
.....or $100 for both. Pm me....


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 08:03 AM~20120700
> *For sale:
> 
> 
> ...


U UPGRADING???? I GOT A HOOK UP ON SOME NICE STUFF!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Mar 18 2011, 09:16 AM~20121097
> *U UPGRADING???? I GOT A HOOK UP ON SOME NICE STUFF!!!
> *


I already got some new stuff...this is just stuff that I need to sell cuz it's taking up room. But actually I need a capacitor...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 09:19 AM~20121115
> *I already got some new stuff...this is just stuff that I need to sell cuz it's taking up room. But actually I need a capacitor...
> *



wat up boss hogg,,.i got one for you,.,.rockford fosgate cap,.,.25 bucks and its urs,.,.  

hit me.,.


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 09:19 AM~20121115
> *I already got some new stuff...this is just stuff that I need to sell cuz it's taking up room. But actually I need a capacitor...
> *


BIG 3 Upgrade (A must for anybody thinking about a system)

As many of you know, upgrading the "Big 3" wires in your engine compartment can lower the overall resistance of your entire electrical system. The effects of the lower resistance are typically:

1) Reduced dimming and smaller voltage drops
2) More stable voltage and better current flow
3) Less strain on your vehicle's charging system

So for those of you looking for a cheap and easy way to upgrade your system and help out your electrical system without adding a high output alternator or an aftermarket battery, this is the modification for you. If you have heavy dimming or are getting large voltage drops during loud bass hits, but you don't have the money to spend on a high output alternator or a battery, upgrading your vehicle's "Big 3" will usually help to reduce and sometimes even eliminate the problems. So without further ado, the "Big 3" wires are:

1) Battery negative to chassis
2) Alternator to battery positive
3) Chassis to engine
4)USE 4 GAUGE WIRE FOR BEST PERFORMANCE



DO THIS AND U PROB WONT NEED A CAPACITOR....UNLESS U RUNNIN SOME POWERFULL STUFF BUT........DO UR RESERCH CAPS ACTUALLY DRAIN UR SYSTEM MORE IN THE LONG RUN.....


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN sD_@Mar 18 2011, 09:51 AM~20121816
> *BIG 3 Upgrade (A must for anybody thinking about a system)
> 
> As many of you know, upgrading the "Big 3" wires in your engine compartment can lower the overall resistance of your entire electrical system. The effects of the lower resistance are typically:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:* LEARN SUMTHIN NEW ERRDAY!!*


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

WATCH THIS DUDES OTHER VIDS THIS GUY KNOWS HIS SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 18 2011, 10:57 AM~20121846
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: LEARN SUMTHIN NEW ERRDAY!!
> *


KNOWLEDGE BIG DAWG YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MUCH!!!!!! IM STILL LEARNING TOO


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I'ma have to try that.... Good as info. Thnks


> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 18 2011, 10:51 AM~20121816
> *BIG 3 Upgrade (A must for anybody thinking about a system)
> 
> As many of you know, upgrading the "Big 3" wires in your engine compartment can lower the overall resistance of your entire electrical system. The effects of the lower resistance are typically:
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 08:03 AM~20120700
> *For sale:
> 
> 
> ...


Well somebody offer me something so I can get my big 3 on..!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20122374
> *Well somebody offer me something so I can get my big 3 on..!
> *


Ebay HAS GOOD DEALS ON ROLLS OF 25 ft like 15-20 bucks


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20122374
> *Well somebody offer me something so I can get my big 3 on..!
> *


How much for that spray can? Ill take it if its black :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

LETS MEET AT THA GAS STATION OFF THE 94 AT 8 O'CLOCK FOR SOME DOWNTOWN TRAFFIC


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

ANNYONE LOOKING TO ADD DETAIL TO YOUR CAR AND REALLY MAKE IT UNIQUE HIT ME UP I CAN GET LED'S INTERIOR LIGHTS MOST COLORS AND SIZES ALWAYS IN STOCK HIDS ALL BULBS COLORS AND SIZES AVAILABLE AND IN STOCK I CAN ALSO GET U THE HARD TO FIND IMPALA,REGAL,CUTLASS HID CONVERSION LENSES HERES SOME PICS OF PRODUCTS 


BEFORE LED CORNER LIGHT UPGRADE 











AFTER 












INTERIOR WASNT COMPLETE IN THE PIC BUT WILL POST UPDATED PICS TONIGHT AGAIN COLORS AVAIL.










MORE PICS ON THE WAY......IF INTERESTED PM ME FOR MORE INFO ILL BE POSTING PICS OF CONVERSION LENSES SOON


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

COMPLETE NEON LIGHTING AVAIL INSTALLATION ALSO AVAILABLE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

How much for hids on s 99 burban!?


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 03:54 PM~20123615
> *How much for hids on s 99 burban!?
> *


SINGLE BEAM OR HI LO
SHOOT ME A PM WITH UR NUMBER


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 18 2011, 03:57 PM~20123630
> *SINGLE BEAM OR HI LO
> *


What's the price difference?


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 03:59 PM~20123641
> *What's the price difference?
> *


I GOTTA FIND OUT IM DOING THIS TO HELP OUT MY BOYS SHOP......I AINT MAKIN NOTHING OFF THESE PRICES JUST EXPANDING HIS BUIS. HES A LEGIT SHOP LOCATED IN CHULA VISTA THE MORE U BUY HE WILL HOOK U UP......


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 18 2011, 04:09 PM~20123687
> *I GOTTA FIND OUT IM DOING THIS TO HELP OUT MY BOYS SHOP......I AINT MAKIN NOTHING OFF THESE PRICES JUST EXPANDING HIS BUIS.  HES A LEGIT SHOP LOCATED IN CHULA VISTA  THE MORE U BUY HE WILL HOOK U UP......
> *


how much playa! but for my daily i need light bulbs for 01 acura tl


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 18 2011, 03:14 PM~20123376
> *LETS MEET AT THA GAS STATION OFF THE 94 AT 8 O'CLOCK FOR SOME DOWNTOWN TRAFFIC
> *


shells????


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Mar 18 2011, 05:41 PM~20124209
> *shells????
> *




 not shell its a no name gas station right when the 94 freeway ends u cant miss it on the right hand side


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Mar 18 2011, 05:39 PM~20124199
> *how much playa! but for my daily i need light bulbs for 01 acura tl
> *


100,000 FOR U HAHA IF U WANT WE CAN GO TOMORR USUALLY LEDS ARENT TOO EXPENSIVE BUT FOR MY FULL INTERIOR AND REVERSE LIGHT LICENSE PLATE LIGHTS AND CORNER LIGHTS IVED PAID BOUT 80BUCKS BUTS ITS BEEN A TOTAL OF 10 BULBS INSIDE AND 6 OUTSIDE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 18 2011, 06:56 PM~20124719
> *100,000 FOR U HAHA IF U WANT WE CAN GO TOMORR USUALLY LEDS ARENT TOO EXPENSIVE BUT FOR MY FULL INTERIOR AND REVERSE LIGHT LICENSE PLATE LIGHTS AND CORNER LIGHTS IVED PAID BOUT 80BUCKS BUTS ITS BEEN A TOTAL OF 10 BULBS INSIDE AND 6 OUTSIDE
> *


I WANT TO GET THE FOUR LIGHTS IF POSSIBLE ON THE FRONT ITS 2 ON EACH SIDE....HID'S .....LMK BIG DOG...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> For sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 08:27 PM~20125431
> *I WANT TO GET THE FOUR LIGHTS IF POSSIBLE ON THE FRONT  ITS 2 ON EACH SIDE....HID'S .....LMK BIG DOG...
> *


OK SHOOT ME UR NUMBER ILL PROB BE THERE AT THE SHOP SO ILL TRY TO GET U BEST PRICE POSSIBLE


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*THANX TO ISLANDERS CC, NOKTURNAL CC, NEW WAVE CC, & S-GRAPE, & JUST 2 LOWWCC, FOR SUPPORTING US ON THE CAR SHOW EVENT AT JUAREZ ELEMENTARY. NICE TURN OUT.! THANX FELLAS!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Seen this in off topic.Cars look familiar , This shit had me Rollin ....Some dude from Seattle photoshopped it


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

dam i need to get my shit driveable i wanna hit traffic in my own ride


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 09:58 PM~20126440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Funny shit


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20126440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20126440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was like Dam these dudes don't fuck around. They drove all the way to japan to see the tsunami. That's the way to get in traffic !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.

Last month's cruise was really good lots of Car Clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scrayping with no problems at all just like the old day's.

Let's make this happen again just make sure if you want to park and kick it just park on the street. The police is cool with that they just dont want us to block anyone's buisness.

Please join us and spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


Who's cruising?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

PRICES FOR LEDS ARE ROUND 15 a pair SOME A LIL LESS SOME A LIL MORE THE REVERSE BULBS IN LAST PIC ARE GOING ROUND 25 a pair these are top quality BULBS REVERSE ONES HAVE 18 leds PER BULB SOME OF THESE PICS ARE TAKEN IN DAYLIGHT BELIVE ME THESE ARE BRIGHT


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20126440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice now thats low ridin :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 20 2011, 01:24 PM~20135261
> *nice now thats low ridin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wat it do stat,,.,.we in traffic rain sleet or shine,.,.ima hit u ina few for todays traffic report,. :biggrin: 



STREET CERTIFIED


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 20 2011, 02:40 PM~20135644
> *wat it do stat,,.,.we in traffic rain sleet or shine,.,.ima hit u ina few for todays traffic report,. :biggrin:
> STREET CERTIFIED
> *


*yes sir hit me when you ready player   *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

any pics of blvdrollerz sd???


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> One more week!!!!!!!!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> > </span>[/b]


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 20 2011, 02:44 PM~20135665
> *yes sir hit me when you ready player
> *



oh yes sir i dipped outta my house at 5 pm big dog,.,.n i just got bac from traffic at 5 inda morinin,.,.just rollin all thru daygo on them little as LEMANS 13s,.,.
heres a few flics to get the homies motivated to hit traffic,.


yup i stoped to get that 3.99 gas like 3 times but shit dont stop,.,.










then came the bac seat action mess talkin wit the middle finga up










then came the "relax girl its gonna b alright i wont show no one" 










den i had to come up wit "the last pix didnt come out good so i had to retake it,,story :biggrin: 










after that i was knockin n the linc was rockin  

see ya in traffic big homies


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ur a fool AP lol


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 21 2011, 04:33 AM~20140765
> *oh yes sir i dipped outta my house at 5 pm big dog,.,.n i just got bac from traffic at 5 inda morinin,.,.just rollin all thru daygo on them little as LEMANS 13s,.,.
> heres a few flics to get the homies motivated to hit traffic,.
> yup i stoped to get that 3.99 gas like 3 times but shit dont stop,.,.
> ...


 *
POPCORN PLAYA!!* :biggrin:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 21 2011, 05:33 AM~20140765
> *oh yes sir i dipped outta my house at 5 pm big dog,.,.n i just got bac from traffic at 5 inda morinin,.,.just rollin all thru daygo on them little as LEMANS 13s,.,.
> heres a few flics to get the homies motivated to hit traffic,.
> yup i stoped to get that 3.99 gas like 3 times but shit dont stop,.,.
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :wow:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 21 2011, 04:33 AM~20140765
> *oh yes sir i dipped outta my house at 5 pm big dog,.,.n i just got bac from traffic at 5 inda morinin,.,.just rollin all thru daygo on them little as LEMANS 13s,.,.
> heres a few flics to get the homies motivated to hit traffic,.
> yup i stoped to get that 3.99 gas like 3 times but shit dont stop,.,.
> ...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 21 2011, 05:33 AM~20140765
> *oh yes sir i dipped outta my house at 5 pm big dog,.,.n i just got bac from traffic at 5 inda morinin,.,.just rollin all thru daygo on them little as LEMANS 13s,.,.
> heres a few flics to get the homies motivated to hit traffic,.
> yup i stoped to get that 3.99 gas like 3 times but shit dont stop,.,.
> ...


DOIN WUT HE DO DOE TTT FOR THEM DAGOH RIDERS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do fellas,.,.just got bac from a dam 9 hour shift

9-6 aint all that kool  and riding ona 3 hour sleep :angry: 


shit fuc it

hope yall liked them pics  



yo true2dagame manny hit me up dog,..,call, fax, email, text ,fedex,pigion wit a note,.ups, graound mail,, or watevers hit me up big homie,..,


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 21 2011, 06:47 PM~20145746
> *wat it do fellas,.,.just got bac from a dam 9 hour shift
> 
> 9-6 aint all that kool    and riding ona 3 hour sleep  :angry:
> ...


*wat up husltle man get some sleep player cause we fit yo go hard in the paint player tire shop in da morning...... :sprint: *


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

if that dont motivare i dont know what will


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

if that dont motivate i dont know what will


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 21 2011, 07:03 PM~20145914
> *wat up husltle man get some sleep player cause we fit yo go hard in the paint player tire shop in da morning...... :sprint:
> *



oh yes sir,.,.u kno i had to go hit the rout,.,just came bac,.,.shit was cold out there.,.,

man new tires sound nice  

on real talk i dont like milestars but them mofo last for a miinnuutttee,.,.the way u be on 3 them mofos put in work,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 21 2011, 07:56 PM~20146456
> *if that dont motivare i dont know what will
> *



wat up jay.,,.cant wait till out rollin in the 69 big homie,.,.its gonne be fresh,.,.































69 ways to have fun and 69 ways to breakdown big dogg,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:uh: borrowed pics :uh: 

props to the owner of that rider


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

here is my 69 and ap linc and the way it ill look mock up


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## GeedUp83 (Oct 8, 2009)

FUCK SAN DIEGO


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *


 :guns:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

For sale:

















12" JBL $60 obo

















JVC stereo like new $50 
.....or $100 for both. Pm me.... MAKE A OFFER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *


Idiot raider fans... :uh:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 22 2011, 02:06 AM~20149263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit straight manlyyyy


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *


LAME ASS BATCH


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 04:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *


 :loco: :loco: *THIS GUY!! HIS BEEZY MUST OF RAN OFF WIT SUM ****** FROM DAYGO!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 22 2011, 10:47 AM~20151353
> *:loco:  :loco: THIS GUY!! HIS BEEZY MUST OF RAN OFF WIT SUM ****** FROM DAYGO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 22 2011, 09:47 AM~20151353
> *:loco:  :loco: THIS GUY!! HIS BEEZY MUST OF RAN OFF WIT SUM ****** FROM DAYGO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have some 14s for sale with tires?


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *



id be pisssssssssed off to if i wasnt from the big SD


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *


fuckkkkk youuuuuu......hater....
:fool2: :rant:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GeedUp83_@Mar 22 2011, 05:00 AM~20149491
> *FUCK SAN DIEGO
> *


a lil beeker your about to get shut down again


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

laptop is down get at you guys in a bit


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Last night at Club Fluxx Downtown San Diego at a Jose Cuervo promotion


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

all you vatos ready for cruising gran :biggrin:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Mar 22 2011, 08:30 AM~20150833
> *Shit straight manlyyyy
> *


 No Shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

IM READY TO HIT SOME TRAFFIC WITH YALL! NO RIMS, NO JUICE, NO SYSTEM...JUST A CLEAN ASS LAC WITH A CLEAN ASS LT1 ENGINE!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@Mar 22 2011, 09:30 AM~20150833
> *Shit straight manlyyyy
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> > One more week!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

My boy gots some center gold 14x7 brand new for sale!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

:wave: What's up crazy 80 I c u !


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 22 2011, 12:55 AM~20149051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup its gonna come out nice.,,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 22 2011, 10:47 AM~20151353
> *:loco:  :loco: THIS GUY!! HIS BEEZY MUST OF RAN OFF WIT SUM ****** FROM DAYGO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha,.,. :biggrin: 

popcorn playa,.,.how many moe days till u a free man.,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 22 2011, 05:40 PM~20154391
> *Last night at Club Fluxx Downtown San Diego at a Jose Cuervo promotion
> 
> 
> ...



damn that looked like it was a good night out there,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my1963ss_@Mar 22 2011, 06:19 PM~20154718
> *all you vatos ready for cruising gran :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah homie,..,but ey stay like 2 cars away from when u in the 63,,i want to get some shine tooooo :angry: 

hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 23 2011, 01:12 AM~20158340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



must be nice.,., :wow:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Mar 23 2011, 08:06 PM~20164109
> *My boy gots some center gold 14x7 brand new for sale!
> *


thanks homie but i need all chrome or black cuz my 64 is freshly painted silver with black top


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 24 2011, 12:48 AM~20167155
> *:biggrin:
> hahaha,.,. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 *11 MO DAYS!!!! SHORT TIMIN IT NOW!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 AM~20168015
> *11 MO DAYS!!!! SHORT TIMIN IT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *



two moe weeks n we in traffic.,.,.,

lets get a cruize planed for that weekend or something,..,  

wat the day r weekend does it fall under.,.,?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 24 2011, 07:07 AM~20167780
> *thanks homie but i need all chrome or black cuz my 64 is freshly painted silver with black top
> *



damn like that bigjoe,.,.i see u doin big thangs homie,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

naw man im broke, single parent no hustle doin bad... lol


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 24 2011, 02:16 PM~20170551
> *two moe weeks n we in traffic.,.,.,
> 
> lets get a cruize planed for that weekend or something,..,
> ...


*low lows in the garage ready for traffic hit me..... :sprint: *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 AM~20168015
> *11 MO DAYS!!!! SHORT TIMIN IT NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


short timmer wat it do.......


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> [/b]must be nice players.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 24 2011, 02:32 PM~20170640
> *naw man im broke, single parent no hustle doin bad... lol
> *



shit man i hear u on that.,,.shits only getting harder n harder out here bighomie,.,.

but the shit dont stop im on the look out for sum 14s for u,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 24 2011, 02:58 PM~20170831
> *low lows in the garage ready for traffic hit me..... :sprint:
> *



shit homie,.,.im tryin to be like u wen i grow up,..,

my girl tryin to get us to move from our house but i told her ass we aint movin unless the other house she wants has a garage :biggrin:..,

but ima b ready fo traffic today while the sun is still out,..,


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 24 2011, 04:00 PM~20171214
> *shit homie,.,.im tryin to be like u wen i grow up,..,
> 
> my girl tryin to get us to move from our house but i told her ass we aint movin unless the other house she wants has a garage  :biggrin:..,
> ...


*
YES SIR HIT YO BOY..*


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

lets hit traffic tonight


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 25 2011, 06:52 PM~20181206
> * Ima be in traffic hit me up if u down 619-851-4640*


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Who's ready for Sunday's cruise? Remember not to park in anyone buisness park on street or just hit traffic up and down the Blvd. all evening. See you their!!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20181526
> * Ima be in traffic hit me up if u down 619-851-4640
> *


dam i just got home,..,ima b out there later on thouh 4sure,.,.

ima hit u up right nows :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 25 2011, 09:56 PM~20182841
> *Who's ready for Sunday's cruise? Remember not to park in anyone buisness park on street or just hit traffic up and down the Blvd. all evening. See you their!!!!!!!
> *



yeah ima b out out there ima try to get me a two door lowrider though,.,.

lrm said my 4 door lowriders wernt cool or accepted  :angry:  
































:biggrin: yeah right ,..,ima b out there after seven 3 wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

haha thats funny


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 25 2011, 10:37 PM~20183208
> *yeah ima b out out there ima try to get me a two door lowrider though,.,.
> 
> lrm said my 4 door lowriders wernt cool or accepted    :angry:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

PAINTED THESE MYSELF, JUST NEEDS SOME TIRES AND IM READY TO GO...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Mar 26 2011, 01:46 PM~20186596
> *PAINTED THESE MYSELF, JUST NEEDS SOME TIRES AND IM READY TO GO...
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT SOME 13S RED SPOKES 400 WITH TIRES...I HAD THE RIM FOR 6MONTH STILL NEWWW... IF U NOW ANYBODY


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Mar 26 2011, 01:46 PM~20186596
> *PAINTED THESE MYSELF, JUST NEEDS SOME TIRES AND IM READY TO GO...
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK REALLY NICE BUT UR GONNA REGRET PAINTING THEM BEFORE TIRES


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Mar 26 2011, 04:45 PM~20187637
> *THEY LOOK REALLY NICE BUT UR GONNA REGRET PAINTING THEM BEFORE TIRES
> *


Yea, I know the person who's gonna wrap the tire back on will prolly won't care and scratch the paint off the outer rim!! If there is some damage, I got some touch up paint...


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

Just some temporary rims till I save up for some anodized or powdercoated ones...


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 24 2011, 02:51 AM~20167160
> *hell yeah homie,..,but ey stay like 2 cars away from when u in the 63,,i want to get some shine tooooo :angry:
> 
> hahaha
> ...


so wats up homie hows the lincoln doin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20181526
> * Ima be in traffic hit me up if u down 619-851-4640
> *



oh yes sir i just got home,.,.got luccky wen i went to go pic up o gril in i.b. big homie.,., :biggrin: 

but shit homie party was koo as fuck,.,.dem girls getting down wit the dance n wit the fist was good had tittties everywhere hahaha a few flics for ya homies,.,.

yea they blurry cracbeerry n shit dont git good pics,.,.











haha i think she was tryin to do the stinky leg or sumthin,,










we saw all kinda undies n all kinda different color thongs lastnight  










shit wenevers we do it again big dawg,.,.must b nice to party n drink heavy n not spend a dime  

see ya in traffic ima go to work inda next 45 minuts,.,.9-6


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

TTT! FOR TONIGHT!!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 27 2011, 07:59 AM~20191334
> *oh yes sir i just got home,.,.got luccky wen i went to go pic up o gril in i.b. big homie.,., :biggrin:
> 
> but shit homie party was koo as fuck,.,.dem girls getting down wit the dance n wit the fist was good had tittties everywhere hahaha a few flics for ya homies,.,.
> ...



 Dam fool of all tha pics u took u put up that one hella burnt hahaha good lookin on swoopin me up from my pad to kick it lets do it again G


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 02:52 PM~19981395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE PICS


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Imma get my car ready to cruise ill c u guys out there if u have a clean ride stay away from me i wanna shine a little too lol :biggrin:  :rofl:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Getting ready for today's cruise! Be there at 5 pm


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 27 2011, 11:24 AM~20192709
> * Dam fool of all tha pics u took u put up that one hella burnt hahaha good lookin on swoopin me up from my pad to kick it lets do it again G
> *


Burnt.........


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 27 2011, 11:24 AM~20192709
> * Dam fool of all tha pics u took u put up that one hella burnt hahaha good lookin on swoopin me up from my pad to kick it lets do it again G
> *



my bad big homie  

hell yeah homie nextt time we can roll n stroll out n bout,.,. :biggrin: 

just got bac from them streets rollin,.,.hit me wen evers,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

whos down fo sum traffic on a monday aftrnoon,,.i wanna bend sum corners n b out rollin  

hit me n ima be ther ,.,.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up San Diego, I am in the area, and shit I aint seen nothing. Catch me up on a Text (904) 993-5962


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

GOOD PIS'S MANNY BUT DAWM DID YOU HAVE TO PUT MY BELLIE OUT THERE LIKE THAT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

GOT PIC'S COMING


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I TAKE IT DIDN'T RAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 10:41 AM~20201089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 10:48 AM~20201143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 11:05 AM~20200872
> *GOOD PIS'S MANNY BUT DAWM DID YOU HAVE TO PUT MY BELLIE OUT THERE LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's my screensaver now!! :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 28 2011, 01:03 PM~20201701
> *It's my screensaver now!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:lmmfao


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 10:54 AM~20201193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2011, 03:50 AM~20198964
> *What up San Diego, I am in the area, and shit I aint seen nothing.  Catch me up on a Text  (904) 993-5962
> *


ISN'T THERE SOME OF YOUR RO PEEPS OUT HERE? :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Bad Ass pic! Nice.....SD Doing it.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

that pix above its gotta be my fav!!! looking good SD SD TTT!!


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the pic guys since i was in the hosiptal


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dragonlady_278_@Mar 28 2011, 06:34 PM~20204322
> *thanks for the pic guys since i was in the hosiptal
> *


Hope Everythings ok!?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 28 2011, 06:16 AM~20199179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pics homie,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 11:41 AM~20201089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

looking good fellas,.,.good weather with sum clean ass lolos,.,.lowridin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

had to go out n pay them tikcets,,.got one more to go.,.,  











:uh:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

SSUPER NATURAL PICNIC APRIL 17TH WE LEAVING AT ABOUT 8 OR 9 IN THE MORNING...LET ME KNOW IF YOU ROLLING 75 80 MPH ALL THE WAY THERE GET YOUR SHIT TIGHT WERE NOT STOPPING........ :biggrin:


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 28 2011, 11:05 AM~20200872
> *GOOD PIS'S MANNY BUT DAWM DID YOU HAVE TO PUT MY BELLIE OUT THERE LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I guess you misunderstood when he asked to see your belly? :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Mar 28 2011, 09:35 PM~20206269
> *I guess you misunderstood when he asked to see your belly? :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DESERTBOUND_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 PM~20206106
> *SSUPER NATURAL PICNIC APRIL 17TH WE LEAVING AT ABOUT 8 OR 9 IN THE MORNING...LET ME KNOW IF YOU ROLLING 75 80 MPH ALL THE WAY THERE GET YOUR SHIT TIGHT WERE NOT STOPPING........ :biggrin:
> *



if i aint got work on that day ima b rolling up there.,.,

we all driving the lows upthere right,.,.


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

i gotta work when all the fun shit goes down


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 28 2011, 10:43 PM~20207263
> *if i aint got work on that day ima b rolling up there.,.,
> 
> we all driving the lows upthere right,.,.
> *


YES SIR


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20126440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AIN'T THAT SOME SHIT I WANNA KNOW HIS MEANNING :biggrin: BUT FUCK IT. IT IS FUNNY AS FUCK :roflmao: GOOD JOB SEATTLE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 29 2011, 09:04 AM~20209440
> *AIN'T THAT SOME SHIT I WANNA KNOW HIS MEANNING :biggrin: BUT FUCK IT. IT IS FUNNY AS FUCK :roflmao: GOOD JOB SEATTLE
> *


*
LOOKS TO ME THAT HE IS TRYIN TO SAY THAT DAYGO IS DOIN IT SO BIG THAT ****** CAUSIN TSUNAMIS!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 29 2011, 11:57 AM~20210502
> *
> LOOKS TO ME THAT HE IS TRYIN TO SAY THAT DAYGO IS DOIN IT SO BIG THAT ****** CAUSIN TSUNAMIS!!!!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


*YES SIR PLAYER*


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20203941
> *Bad Ass pic!  Nice.....SD Doing it.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM............. :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
this shit had me rollin*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
FUCK THE LEMON GROVE POLICE THEY SAID IF I BRING MY KIDS SUNDAY NIGHT TO WAL MART THEY'RE GOING TO OPEN A CASE WITH C.P.S :burn: :banghead: :rant: CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS SHIT *


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 31 2011, 09:10 AM~20226912
> *
> FUCK THE LEMON GROVE POLICE THEY SAID IF I BRING MY KIDS SUNDAY NIGHT TO WAL MART THEY'RE GOING TO OPEN A CASE WITH C.P.S :burn:  :banghead:  :rant: CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS SHIT
> *


WTF  :dunno: does that apply to everyone ?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Mar 31 2011, 09:52 AM~20227150
> *WTF    :dunno: does that apply to everyone ?
> *


I do not know mybe


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 29 2011, 10:01 PM~20215034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAA! Dat wey de learn!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 31 2011, 09:10 AM~20226912
> *
> FUCK THE LEMON GROVE POLICE THEY SAID IF I BRING MY KIDS SUNDAY NIGHT TO WAL MART THEY'RE GOING TO OPEN A CASE WITH C.P.S :burn:  :banghead:  :rant: CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS SHIT
> *


No fucken way!.!.!.! When did they tell u this shit, man I got my munchkin out there too ,, fuckin cops!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> No fucken way!.!.!.! When did they tell u this shit, man I got my munchkin out there too ,, fuckin cops!
> [/quote]*
> FO REALZ !!! WHEN DID THEY SAY THAT SHYT!!!!!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 31 2011, 10:42 AM~20227488
> *No fucken way!.!.!.!  When did they tell u this shit, man I got my munchkin out there too ,, fuckin cops!
> *


sunday night


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> > No fucken way!.!.!.! When did they tell u this shit, man I got my munchkin out there too ,, fuckin cops!
> > [/quote]*
> > FO REALZ !!! WHEN DID THEY SAY THAT SHYT!!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 31 2011, 08:10 AM~20226912
> *
> FUCK THE LEMON GROVE POLICE THEY SAID IF I BRING MY KIDS SUNDAY NIGHT TO WAL MART THEY'RE GOING TO OPEN A CASE WITH C.P.S :burn:  :banghead:  :rant: CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS SHIT
> *


JUST ANOTHER WAY TO TRY AND KEEP US DOWN!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 31 2011, 10:26 AM~20227767
> *JUST ANOTHER WAY TO TRY AND KEEP US DOWN!
> *


They have no standings to open a case because unless your the one with that stuff you cant be charged for just being in the same spot. Because if thats the case id be fucked anytime i go to kimball park you cant help whats around just what you associate yourself with.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ima open uP a case on them too..... A case of whoop ass!!!! :guns: :buttkick: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: ... Jus kidding :sprint:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 31 2011, 11:21 AM~20227734
> *because they're finding guns,drugs and someone caught a hot one prior to last weekend
> *


THAT SOME SHIT TO PUT POLICE ON BLAST FOR THROUGH THE NEWS OR TURKO FILES HAHA FUNNY BUT DAMM IF THATS WAT IT TAKES I MEAN ITS NOT LIKE U LET UR KIDS RUN LIKE CRAZY OUT THERE THATS SOME BULLSHIT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 31 2011, 01:27 PM~20228543
> *Ima open uP a case on them too..... A case of whoop ass!!!! :guns:  :buttkick:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: ... Jus kidding  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I almost did that night when he came at me like that.even tho I wud of got my ass beat by like 25 popos


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 31 2011, 11:26 AM~20227767
> *JUST ANOTHER WAY TO TRY AND KEEP US DOWN!
> *


yup yup


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 31 2011, 12:58 PM~20228744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I almost did that night when he came at me like that.even tho I wud of got my ass beat by like 25 popos
> *


*
THEY MUSTA ROLLED THRU AFTER I DIPPED OUT!! I KNO WUT ILL B BUMPIN NEXT WEEK!!!!! A LIL N.W.A.!!!! :biggrin: THEM MOFOS JUS TRYIN TO SCARE ****** FROM GOIN OUT THERE *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Crusing Grand This weekend starts in ESCO!


http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ma...dy-12th-season/


We should pick a Friday to go and do a BIG LOWRIDER Caravan from San Diego. :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2011, 05:16 PM~20230070
> *Crusing Grand This weekend starts in ESCO!
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ma...dy-12th-season/
> We should pick a Friday to go and do a BIG LOWRIDER Caravan from San Diego.  :biggrin:
> *


lets do this brotha


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

0diggsdiggShare46 Cruisin’ Grand is fueled and ready for 12th season
Popular Escondido car event has a new organization
By Michelle Breier 

Thursday, March 31, 2011 at 6 a.m.


John Gastaldo
Vintage cars will line the streets of downtown Escondido on Friday nights. The Downtown Business Association decided last year to focus on business recruitment rather than events and broke from its lead role this season.

Photo by John Gastaldo 

Steve Waldron, a downtown Escondido business owner, originated the idea of Cruisin’ Grand. This season, he’ll take the leadership role with event.

Photo by John Gastaldo 

Grand Avenue in the heart of downtown Escondido takes on a classic Americana look on Friday evenings from the spring through the fall.
ESCONDIDO — Steve Waldron remembers being 3 years old and watching his dad paint stripes on his “Merc” in the family garage in Los Angeles.

“He was always a hot rodder,” said Waldron, 49. 

The father’s love of muscle cars was passed on to his son, who went on to propose a car cruise that now draws 5,000 to 20,000 people to downtown Escondido every Friday night from April through September. The 12th season of Cruisin’ Grand kicks off tomorrow night, with Waldron taking the reins from the Downtown Business Association. 

Waldron, 49, a graduate of Orange Glen High School and the husband of Councilwoman Marie Waldron, said Escondido has a long history of cruising. Waldron himself cruised in his Mustang on Valley Parkway in the late 1970s.

“I always thought it would be really neat to have an actual car cruise, that Grand Avenue would be the perfect venue … the ambience, the ’50s look,” he said. 

Waldron, who owns downtown screen-printing business Top End Tees, said he took the idea to the Downtown Business Association, which launched Cruisin’ Grand.

“I remember the week (in 2000), I called everyone I knew with an old car,” he said. “We had about 60 cars show up. … By the next week, we had 120. It had doubled. And we never looked back.”

Waldron said classic car owners and enthusiasts from Escondido and beyond embraced Cruisin’ Grand. The event draws families who soak up “a piece of Americana,” he said.

The cruise’s popularity soared, with fans approaching supporters wearing Cruisin’ Grand gear in


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey what is everyone doing this weekend. Hit me up. I am stuck in San Diego with nothing to do....(904) 993-5962


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2011, 05:16 PM~20230070
> *Crusing Grand This weekend starts in ESCO!
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ma...dy-12th-season/
> We should pick a Friday to go and do a BIG LOWRIDER Caravan from San Diego.  :biggrin:
> *



that will be so epic have a low low posted next to a stock one to show what is possible


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2011, 04:16 PM~20230070
> *Crusing Grand This weekend starts in ESCO!
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ma...dy-12th-season/
> We should pick a Friday to go and do a BIG LOWRIDER Caravan from San Diego.  :biggrin:
> *




That would be cool


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2011, 04:16 PM~20230070
> *Crusing Grand This weekend starts in ESCO!
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ma...dy-12th-season/
> We should pick a Friday to go and do a BIG LOWRIDER Caravan from San Diego.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL, AS LONG AS THEY DONT START TRIPPIN LIKE CHULA VISTA.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 1 2011, 12:51 PM~20236783
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL, AS LONG AS THEY DONT START TRIPPIN LIKE CHULA VISTA.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 1 2011, 12:51 PM~20236783
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL, AS LONG AS THEY DONT START TRIPPIN LIKE CHULA VISTA.
> *



If you don't 3 wheel and start hitting switches like a mofo it should be a cool place to cruise. I've gone in the past and just laid it and everyone was cool. Kicked it with a positive attitude and made some new friends. Some police will never understand the lifestyle and love and well I do my best to educate...not my job but I do it because I want them to understand the passion I have beyond the white tee, 501 jeans, tattoo & fedora!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 1 2011, 02:50 PM~20237461
> *If you don't 3 wheel and start hitting switches like a mofo it should be a cool place to cruise.  I've gone in the past and just laid it and everyone was cool.  Kicked it with a positive attitude and made some new friends.  Some police will never understand the lifestyle and love and well I do my best to educate...not my job but I do it because I want them to understand the passion I have beyond the white tee, 501 jeans, tattoo & fedora!
> *


yes sir well said :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 1 2011, 02:59 PM~20237513
> *yes sir well said :thumbsup:
> *



 Man I love ya ride! 


Hi ALica! Great to hear you are doing better. Stay positive gal!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 1 2011, 03:01 PM~20237534
> *  Man I love ya ride!
> Hi ALica!  Great to hear you are doing better.  Stay positive gal!
> *


so do you wanna trade cause always wanted a 61con its been my dream car since i was a kid lol.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset, dragonlady_278, gonzalez68, xavierthexman, EL KOLORADO
:wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 1 2011, 01:50 PM~20237461
> *If you don't 3 wheel and start hitting switches like a mofo it should be a cool place to cruise.  I've gone in the past and just laid it and everyone was cool.  Kicked it with a positive attitude and made some new friends.  Some police will never understand the lifestyle and love and well I do my best to educate...not my job but I do it because I want them to understand the passion I have beyond the white tee, 501 jeans, tattoo & fedora!
> *


TRUE THAT  BTW I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE @ THE BOTTOM! LOL! ITS SO TRUE.


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 1 2011, 02:50 PM~20237461
> *If you don't 3 wheel and start hitting switches like a mofo it should be a cool place to cruise.  I've gone in the past and just laid it and everyone was cool.  Kicked it with a positive attitude and made some new friends.  Some police will never understand the lifestyle and love and well I do my best to educate...not my job but I do it because I want them to understand the passion I have beyond the white tee, 501 jeans, tattoo & fedora!
> *


*real talk * :thumbsup:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 31 2011, 05:16 PM~20230070
> *Crusing Grand This weekend starts in ESCO!
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/ma...dy-12th-season/
> We should pick a Friday to go and do a BIG LOWRIDER Caravan from San Diego.  :biggrin:
> *


*lets do it this friday ...we going to esco diego like that if you scared go to ............we in traffic an el cajon on weds .....wat it do.....*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Apr 1 2011, 07:48 PM~20239363
> *lets do it this friday ...we going to esco diego like that if you scared go to ............we in traffic an el cajon on weds .....wat it do.....
> *


oh yes sir,..,we rollin this friday up to esco,.,.

whos all down to go,..,,a lotta peoples is gonna b out there,.,.  


lets get the list started on whos going,.


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

i gotta find somebody to switch with at work


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Apr 1 2011, 07:48 PM~20239363
> *lets do it this friday ...we going to esco diego like that if you scared go to ............we in traffic an el cajon on weds .....wat it do.....
> *


im down


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up??? What is everyone doing tonight, let me know (904) 993-5962


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 12:59 PM~20242374
> *What up???  What is everyone doing tonight, let me know (904) 993-5962
> *


Feels like I am talking to a wall.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 06:32 PM~20244269
> *Feels like I am talking to a wall.
> *


What it doo man... What u doing in daygo? Did u bring a Ryder ?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 1 2011, 10:52 AM~20236029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't got a caddi but I'll like the part about BBQ and BEER... Can I come???


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 2 2011, 06:47 PM~20244360
> *I don't got a caddi but I'll like the part about BBQ and BEER... Can I come???
> *



I DONT GOT A CADDI EITHER :angry: BUT LETS ROLL, GIVE ME MOTIVATION TO GET ME A 2DR FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Apr 2 2011, 08:17 PM~20244834
> *I DONT GOT A CADDI EITHER :angry: BUT LETS ROLL, GIVE ME MOTIVATION TO GET ME A 2DR FLEET :biggrin:
> *


Let's do it then... I've neen thinking about a caddi for a awhile. I got the beer and carne asada!!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 05:32 PM~20244269
> *Feels like I am talking to a wall.
> *


tomorow usually there is a hop at night behind the wal mart in lemon grove.


hit up your member sammy he is here on layitlow. he's a cool dude.

you still gona be here tomorow?


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 2 2011, 09:57 PM~20245554
> *tomorow usually there is a hop at night behind the wal mart in LEMON GROVE
> 
> *


COLLEGE GROVE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 2 2011, 11:57 PM~20245554
> *tomorow usually there is a hop at night behind the wal mart in lemon grove.
> hit up your member sammy he is here on layitlow. he's a cool dude.
> 
> ...


YEP, I will be in SD till the 10th, then in Oceanside till the 17th


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 2 2011, 08:44 PM~20244342
> *What it doo man... What u doing in daygo?  Did u bring a Ryder ?
> *


Coaching Basketball for the Navy. In camp right now. (904) 993-5962


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 06:32 PM~20244269
> *Feels like I am talking to a wall.
> *


wat part of daygo r u in


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

WHO ALL IS COMING 2 WAL-MART 2NITE ?????


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Apr 1 2011, 07:48 PM~20239363
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'> hit me up when u hit traffic in el cajon i stay out there*


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 3 2011, 08:41 AM~20247336
> *WHO ALL IS COMING 2 WAL-MART 2NITE ?????
> *


ill be there posted! unless the spot gets changed???? :dunno: : hno:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Apr 3 2011, 11:30 AM~20248132
> *ill be there posted! unless the spot gets changed???? :dunno:  :  hno:
> *


me 2


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 3 2011, 02:11 PM~20248941
> *me 2
> *



I GUESS I CAN ROLL THROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 2 2011, 10:02 PM~20246002
> *COLLEGE GROVE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What time does, or did it start


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 3 2011, 08:41 AM~20247336
> *WHO ALL IS COMING 2 WAL-MART 2NITE ?????
> *


well be there


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:01 PM~20250985
> *What time does, or did it start
> *


8:00 till when ever


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 3 2011, 10:03 PM~20251003
> *8:00 till when ever
> *


Call me real quick (904) 993-5962


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

At FAM BAM WITH IT!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

At Walmart with it


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 3 2011, 08:23 PM~20251893
> *At Walmart with it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: * YOU STUPID FOO!!!*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 10:42 PM~20246250
> *YEP, I will be in SD till the 10th, then in Oceanside till the 17th
> *


*NICE MEETIN U G!!!*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:05 PM~20251028
> *Call me real quick (904) 993-5962
> *


it was cool meeting up with you big drity. sorry bro there was not that many lolo's


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 4 2011, 03:03 PM~20257314
> *it was cool meeting up with you big drity. sorry bro there was not that many lolo's
> *


i guess its time for a new spot :tears: :banghead:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Apr 4 2011, 04:25 PM~20257936
> *i guess its time for a new spot  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


SICC1904 WANTS A NEW SPOT TO BRING HIS HOPPER OUT!! :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 4 2011, 01:20 PM~20255845
> *NICE MEETIN U G!!!
> *


Yeah nice meeting ya also homie


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

Super Natural Lowriders 15th Annual Picnic April 17,2011 @Frank Bonille Park Puddingstone Resevrior 120 Via Verde San Dimas CA. 10 Frwy to 57frwy North exit via verde mk a right to San Dimas mk a right pass Raging Waters to Puddingstone rd mk a right Toll booth parking $10.00 we will be in area 4. 
Live DJ,Moon Bounce, Fun,Fun,Fun!!!!! 

WE ROLLING OUT THAT MORNING AT 8 A.M. NO LATER :wow:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@Apr 5 2011, 06:34 PM~20268104
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

found this on gas hop fails topic its funny as hell


/v/iNOSPVLHKyQ?fs=
[/quote]


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

had to go out n hit traffic ona tuesday,.,.shit dont stop.,,.

















































dem gas prices is no joke.,,.but we in traffic,.,.fucc it,.,.rollin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 4 2011, 05:03 PM~20257314
> *it was cool meeting up with you big drity. sorry bro there was not that many lolo's
> *


It was really good meeting you and the Islander family.


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 5 2011, 11:10 PM~20271024
> *had to go out n hit traffic ona tuesday,.,.shit dont stop.,,.
> 
> 
> ...



today was sick fo sho bomb ass turn out


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up San Diego, here's a list of events for 2011...........
should be a good year :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*Friday, April 8th 2011 *
Padres vs Dodgers Lowrider Car Show
Time: 4pm | Location: Petco Park, San Diego, CA 


*Saturday, April 23rd 2011 *
41th Annual Chicano Park Day
Time: 10am - 5pm | Location: Chicano Park, San Diego, CA 

*Saturday May 14th. 2011*
MAAC Charter Community School
1385 3rd Ave Chula Vista, Ca. 
The show is from 12pm-5pm setup must be done by 11:30, roll in time starts at 7am. 
Cars are $15 pre and $20 day of show. Bikes are $10 pre and $15 day of show, vendor booths are $30. Also If they want to download the reg form from the website it's www.maaccarshow.com

*Saturday, May 14 · 12:00pm - 6:00pm*
Slow Lane Familia SD Car Show
Location MCAS, Miramar San Diego Ca.
more info: Joker 858-361-0582 
Roll in is from 9:30-11:30 show starts at 12:00 


*Sunday, May 15th 2011* 
Xavier's Sunday Morning Menudo
@ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP

DATES for 2011: 
*May 15th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*June 19th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*July 17th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*Sept 25th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*Oct 16th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*Nov 6th* Luzitas Taco Shop
*
Dec 11th TOY DRIVE* 
Time: 9am - 12pm | Location: 60 E. J Street Chula Vista, CA 


*Sunday, May 22nd 2011 *
Viejitos Car Club 14th Annual Picnic
For more info: 619-370-6833
Location: Dennis V. Allen Park, San Diego, Califas 


*Sunday, May 29th 2011* 
2nd Annual Scholarship Car Show Presented by Por Siempre Car Club
Time: 10am - 3pm | Location: 2281 El Camino Real, Oceanside, CA 


*Saturday, August 13th 2011 *Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Car Show!
MAGIC 92.5 presents Xavier The X-Man's 9th Annual Cruise for the Cause Blood & Bone Marrow Drive Car Show on Saturday, August 13th at Otay Ranch Town Center from 10a to 3p. Stop by to donate blood and get on the National Bone Marrow registry. Together we can save lives and help kids with cancer. 

Time: 10am - 3pm | Location: Otay Ranch Town Center, Chula Vista, CA 
More Info: Click Here 


*Sunday, December 11th 2011* 
The X-Man's XMAS Toy Drive @ LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
The LAST X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo at LUZITAS TACO SHOP turns into a Toy Drive. 
60 East "J" St. Chula Vista, CA Phone: 619-425-4255
Entry fee: New Unwrapped Toy. 
DJ Whicho in the mix playing all the Old School Jams! 
Time: 9am - 12noon | Location: 60 East J Street Chula Vista, CA 

   

add whatever else you hear of :biggrin: :biggrin: Peace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 6 2011, 07:21 AM~20272388
> *What's up San Diego, here's a list of events for 2011...........
> should be a good year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Friday, April 8th 2011
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 6 2011, 06:21 AM~20272388
> *What's up San Diego, here's a list of events for 2011...........
> should be a good year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Friday, April 8th 2011
> ...


Thank you


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 6 2011, 07:21 AM~20272388
> *What's up San Diego, here's a list of events for 2011...........
> should be a good year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Friday, April 8th 2011
> ...


*I WILL B HERE FA SHO' & MIGHT HIT THE GAME UP IF IT AINT SOLD OUT .... LETS GO PADRES !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 6 2011, 07:21 AM~20272388
> *What's up San Diego, here's a list of events for 2011...........
> should be a good year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Friday, April 8th 2011
> ...



ONE MORE! 

Saturday Afternoon after Chicano Park Day 

*"Cruise Por Nomas"*
Details coming, keep checking back @ www.XavierTheXMan.com. 
Get the car ready and fill up the gas tank. We're hittin' the streets and going for a long cruise around San Diego. 


Time: 3:30pm - ? | Location: Chicano Park, San Diego, CA


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> *Friday, April 8th 2011 *
> Padres vs Dodgers Lowrider Car Show
> Time: 4pm | Location: Petco Park, San Diego, CA
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> > *Friday, April 8th 2011 *
> > Padres vs Dodgers Lowrider Car Show
> > Time: 4pm | Location: Petco Park, San Diego, CA
> >
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

a few pics from todays cruise in el cajon,,.




















 

next time lets get more riders out there,.,.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alex75+Apr 6 2011, 05:23 PM~20276273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a flyer on x-man's website.
it says the SD Lowrider Council is doing it.
here's the info off of the padres website...............

Padres Car Show Series, Lowrider Showcase
Friday, April 8 @ 7:05 p.m.
Join us for our Lowrider Showcase, the first of three shows in the San Diego Padres Car Series. Bordering the Park in the Park, J Street will be lined with San Diego's finest Lowriders for a showcase and contest open to the public from 430-7pm. Come check out your favorite Lowrider and stay for Fiesta Mexicana followed by Friday Night Fireworks presented by Northgate Gonzalez Market. All fans receive Padres Rally Towels at the gate and an exclusive ticket offer includes the SD Latino Logo tshirt and a fundraising portion that will benefit M.A.D.D and the winning lowrider's non-profit of choice. *For more information contact Karla Moreno at 619-795-5146 or email [email protected].*


hope this helps


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

CATCH ME IN THEM STREETS!!!!!!!*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 7 2011, 06:12 AM~20281233
> *there's a flyer on x-man's website.
> it says the SD Lowrider Council is doing it.
> here's the info off of the padres website...............
> ...


*
THEM STREETS WILL B THERE!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20282546
> *YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


or CATCH U AT THE PAD! since u didnt cover the house info lol WHAT UP PLAYA!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 AM~20282912
> *or  CATCH U AT THE PAD! since u didnt cover the house info lol WHAT UP PLAYA!
> *


*LOL FUCK IT I AINT TRIPPIN !! :biggrin: NOW IF ****** GOT A PROB THEY KNO WHERE ILL B!!!  SHYT IM NOT DOIN SHYT AT WORK BULL SHITTIN!! WUT U UP TO!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Apr 7 2011, 11:21 AM~20282912
> *or  CATCH U AT THE PAD! since u didnt cover the house info lol WHAT UP PLAYA!
> *


now I know were to bbq :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 6 2011, 04:41 PM~20275996
> *ONE MORE!
> 
> Saturday Afternoon after Chicano Park Day
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20278647
> *a few pics from todays cruise in el cajon,,.
> 
> 
> ...


*
OK PLAYER I KNO I WASNT IN THE RYDER BUT I CANT GET A PIC N THE BURBAN??!!LOL NAH IM FUCKIN AROUND BUT THE LINC WILL BE READY FOR TRAFFIC NEXT WEEKEND AND EVERYDAY AFTER THAT!!!!!  :biggrin: *


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 7 2011, 11:37 AM~20283510
> *now I know were to bbq :biggrin:
> *


*
NO PROB!!!! THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM ON THE STREET IN FRONT OF THE PAD TO BBQ!!!! LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: MY WACK ASS APTS DONT REALLY ALLOW Q'N IT UP !!!!! WUTS GOOD WIT U PLAYER!!*


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20282546
> *YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



i was always wondering what u were counting down too


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Apr 4 2011, 01:21 PM~20256651
> *:0  :0
> *


wud up lol i got that forward text message I DONT MEEN TO BE A HATER! come on now  when have i hated on you :wow: all i ever done for you was put on the 13s on your car and alighn your front suspension at no charge tssss..okay. PUT SOME 100SPOKES BACK ON OR PULL IT OF THE ROAD. im just sayin.


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20282546
> *YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


thats cool homie take care of it no worries now


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 5 2011, 11:10 PM~20271024
> *had to go out n hit traffic ona tuesday,.,.shit dont stop.,,.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 7 2011, 12:37 PM~20283510
> *now I know were to bbq :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Apr 7 2011, 01:52 PM~20284009
> *wud up lol i got that forward text message I DONT MEEN TO BE A HATER! come on now  when have i hated on you :wow: all i ever done for you was put on the 13s on your car and alighn your front suspension at no charge tssss..okay. PUT SOME 100SPOKES BACK ON OR PULL IT OF THE ROAD. im just sayin.
> *



HUH????? WTF DOES ANY OF THAT HAVE TO DO WITH LAY IT LOW FOO MEE A HATTER HOWS THAT JAIME????? BECUASE I SAID UR CAR AINT GOT SHIT ON UR LIL BROS CAR BECUASE IT LOOKS CLEANER!!!!! WHY U TRYING TO COME ON HERE AND PUT SIDE BUISS. OUT THERE BUT SINCE U FELT THE NEED TO DO IT FUCK IT LET CLEAR IT UP YEAH U HELP ME PUT MY 13'S ON MY CAR .......AND WHAT HAPPEN FOO SAME NIGHT THEY CAME LOOSE BECAUSE U DIDNT TIGHTEN UP RIGHT.... AND FREE!!!! FOO DIDNT I BUY U AND UR LIL BRO BEER DIDNT U TELL ME.... OHH JUST BUY US BEER ITS COO!! DAWG I DONT KNOW IF U GOT BUTT HURT OR WHAT BUT DONT GET MY WORDS MIXED UP EITHER...... 100 SPOKES OR PULL IT OFF THE ROAD WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN FOO.....


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Apr 7 2011, 02:34 PM~20284284
> *
> HUH????? WTF DOES ANY OF THAT HAVE TO DO WITH LAY IT LOW FOO MEE A HATTER HOWS THAT JAIME????? BECUASE I SAID UR CAR AINT GOT SHIT ON UR LIL BROS CAR BECUASE IT LOOKS CLEANER!!!!!  WHY U TRYING TO COME ON HERE AND PUT SIDE BUISS. OUT THERE  BUT SINCE U FELT THE NEED TO DO IT FUCK IT LET CLEAR IT UP YEAH U HELP ME PUT MY 13'S ON MY CAR  .......AND WHAT HAPPEN FOO SAME NIGHT THEY CAME LOOSE BECAUSE U DIDNT TIGHTEN UP RIGHT.... AND FREE!!!! FOO DIDNT I BUY U AND UR LIL BRO BEER DIDNT U TELL ME.... OHH JUST BUY US BEER ITS COO!!  DAWG I DONT KNOW IF U GOT BUTT HURT OR WHAT BUT DONT GET MY WORDS MIXED UP EITHER...... 100 SPOKES OR PULL IT OFF THE ROAD  WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN FOO.....
> *


NEXT TIME BUY NEW RIMS NOT USED THEY SOLD YOU A BENT RIM REMEMBER THATS WHY YOUR CAR AINT GOT RIMS ON IT NOW rim was geting tighten up and still coming off. IT WASNT MY FAULT I BEEN HITTING KNOCKOFFS WITH A LED HAMMER SINCE I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 6 2011, 08:52 PM~20278647
> *a few pics from todays cruise in el cajon,,.
> 
> 
> ...


*what up player man it dont stop *


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Apr 7 2011, 03:01 PM~20284473
> *NEXT TIME BUY NEW RIMS NOT USED THEY SOLD YOU A BENT RIM REMEMBER THATS WHY YOUR CAR AINT GOT RIMS ON IT NOW rim was geting tighten up and still coming off. IT WASNT MY FAULT I BEEN HITTING KNOCKOFFS WITH A LED HAMMER SINCE I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL.
> *


*WHAT UP BIG DOG :biggrin: *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Apr 7 2011, 03:01 PM~20284473
> *NEXT TIME BUY NEW RIMS NOT USED THEY SOLD YOU A BENT RIM REMEMBER THATS WHY YOUR CAR AINT GOT RIMS ON IT NOW rim was geting tighten up and still coming off. IT WASNT MY FAULT I BEEN HITTING KNOCKOFFS WITH A LED HAMMER SINCE I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL.
> *


THESE ARE THE SO CALLED BENT RIMS DONT LOOK OR ARENT BENT RIMS DAWG DIS FOO DRIVE FROM SANYSIDRO TO THE SPOT ON EM...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 7 2011, 12:37 PM~20283510
> *now I know were to bbq :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP NONO WHAT THAT DO KILLER :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Apr 7 2011, 03:08 PM~20284523
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG  :biggrin:
> *


WUD UP I SEE YOU ALL IN TRAFFIC IN S.D. DAMN I WISH I WAS DOWN THERE BE OUT IN A FEW BY 4TH OF JULY :biggrin:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 7 2011, 09:30 AM~20282546
> *YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

STILL IN THE STREETS

















MY LIL BRO'S TOWN CAR NEWEST RIDER IN SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 6 2011, 08:52 PM~20278647
> *a few pics from todays cruise in el cajon,,.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20282546
> *YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


oh yes sir u a free man now big dawg,,.

ur burben looking good too haha shoulda of taken a pics,.,.but shit u kno i was tryin to get the night set up :biggrin: 

u kno im in traffic wen ur rider done,.,we gonna b rollin,..,

.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, street certified.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Apr 7 2011, 01:59 PM~20284053
> *THATS WHATS UP LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *



wat it do.,,.shit we ready for u to come roll with us homie,.,.hit me up,.,.tell ur bro to hit traffic too


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Apr 7 2011, 03:05 PM~20284501
> *what up player man it dont stop
> *




oh yes sir,.,.any chance ,,.we out there ,,.u kno,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Apr 7 2011, 06:11 PM~20285758
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wat it dooo,..,65 rag,.

yo 69 ways wats goin down playa,.,.



so whos rolling out to escondido tomorrow friday.,?,.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimmy boy_@Apr 7 2011, 05:14 PM~20285331
> *STILL IN THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20282546
> *YYYYEEEEESSSSSIIIIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! GOD BLESSED ME WITH MY LISCENSE BACK AFTER FIVE LONG ASS YEARS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/04052011099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 7 2011, 05:55 PM~20286175
> *oh yes sir u a free man now big dawg,,.
> 
> ur burben looking good too haha shoulda of taken a pics,.,.but shit u kno i was tryin to get the night set up  :biggrin:
> ...


*
YEA BUDDY!!!!!!*


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 7 2011, 06:58 PM~20286200
> *wat it dooo,..,65 rag,.
> 
> yo 69 ways wats goin down playa,.,.
> ...


me if i get a ride cough ap cough haha gotta get y shit going


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> found this on gas hop fails topic its funny as hell
> /v/iNOSPVLHKyQ?fs=


[/quote]
dam thats fucked up! (from hawaii)


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 08:39 PM~20287779
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

what up SD what it do ...


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 7 2011, 06:56 PM~20286187
> *wat it do.,,.shit we ready for u to come roll with us homie,.,.hit me up,.,.tell ur bro to hit traffic too
> *











WELL DO I'LL TELL JESSE TO CALL YOU HE'S ALWAY'S UP FOR SOME TRAFFIC MY CAR IS UNDER CUNSTRUCTION NOT AVAILABLE AT THE MOMENT


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 09:34 PM~20287721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Apr 8 2011, 07:10 AM~20289894
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



*WUT UP DIDDY!!!! I'LL BE BACK TO ROLL WITH YALL SOON ENOUGH!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimmy boy_@Apr 8 2011, 11:11 AM~20291674
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKIN FORWARD TO ROLLIN WIT CHA IN "THEM STREETS" JIMMY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2272707151.html :0


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats going on for today daygo? :biggrin:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:0


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 8 2011, 11:28 AM~20292189
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO ROLLIN WIT CHA IN "THEM STREETS" JIMMY!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
YEPPERS!!!!!!!! MAN I DUNNO THOU !!!IM SCAIRED OF THAT AVATAR!!! hno: hno: :biggrin: NAH BUT FO REALZ IM READY TO ROLL G! WEN R U GONNA B BACK N TOWN!?*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 8 2011, 04:56 PM~20294022
> *
> YEPPERS!!!!!!!! MAN I DUNNO THOU !!!IM SCAIRED OF THAT AVATAR!!!  hno:  hno:  :biggrin: NAH BUT FO REALZ IM READY TO ROLL G! WEN R U GONNA B BACK N TOWN!?
> *


*4 MONTHS BUT WE WILL ROLL FASHO!!! ME, YOU, AP, AND STAT-GRAPE!! HOPEFULLY RUSS ASS ALSO!* :uh:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 8 2011, 06:13 PM~20294524
> *YES SIR..........</span>*


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 8 2011, 12:28 PM~20292189
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO ROLLIN WIT CHA IN "THEM STREETS" JIMMY!!!!!!!!!
> *











THAT'S RIGHT HELL YA SOOON! I'LL BE OUT RAIN OR SHINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 8 2011, 04:56 PM~20294022
> *
> YEPPERS!!!!!!!! MAN I DUNNO THOU !!!IM SCAIRED OF THAT AVATAR!!!  hno:  hno:  :biggrin: NAH BUT FO REALZ IM READY TO ROLL G! WEN R U GONNA B BACK N TOWN!?
> *


MAN I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK TO THE CITY MAN ITS SO DIFFRENT THEN SAN DIEGO ITS NO GOOD UP HERE IN LONG BEACH BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO WHEN YOU HAVE TO WORK AND HAVE A FAMILY YOU KNOW?/ :biggrin: HELL YA I HAVE A NICE CAMERA WITH PHOTO BUCKET PICTURES THEY LOAD UP NICE AND HUGE FOR SURE 4TH OF JULY I'LL BE IN THE 619 AREA FOSHO!


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

IT DONT STOP! :sprint: :inout:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 8 2011, 05:13 PM~20294524
> *4 MONTHS  BUT WE WILL ROLL FASHO!!! ME, YOU, AP, AND STAT-GRAPE!! HOPEFULLY RUSS ASS ALSO!  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

whats going down tonight??? :wave:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone. Cruising tonight?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Apr 10 2011, 05:31 PM~20305791
> *whats going down tonight??? :wave:
> *


*
WE ALL MIGHT AS WELL GO TO SEARS CUZ WALMART IS :burn: TO A CRISP!!!!*


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 10 2011, 06:16 PM~20306127
> *
> WE ALL MIGHT AS  WELL GO TO SEARS CUZ WALMART IS  :burn: TO A CRISP!!!!
> *


Let's dew this


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LETS DO IT IMMA HEAD OUT AT 830 SEARS IT IZZ! WHAT UP ISLANDERS! :wave:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Apr 10 2011, 06:24 PM~20306187
> *Let's dew this
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Apr 10 2011, 07:45 PM~20306371
> *LETS DO IT IMMA HEAD OUT AT 830 SEARS IT IZZ! WHAT UP ISLANDERS! :wave:
> *


wat up big dogg kindo my phone is broke so come by my house


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*SEARS*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats going down today!


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

Super Natural Lowriders 15th Annual Picnic April 17,2011 @Frank Bonille Park Puddingstone Resevrior 120 Via Verde San Dimas CA. 10 Frwy to 57frwy North exit via verde mk a right to San Dimas mk a right pass Raging Waters to Puddingstone rd mk a right Toll booth parking $10.00 we will be in area 4. 
Live DJ,Moon Bounce, Fun,Fun,Fun!!!!! 


WE ROLLING OUT AT 7-730 A.M. NO LATER MEETING UP AT THE CHEVERON GAS STATION OFF OF UNIVERSITY AND THE 805....ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME 619-519-9884....JASON


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 8 2011, 05:13 PM~20294524
> *BACK IN ACTION! :biggrin: </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Apr 10 2011, 11:56 PM~20308681
> *BACK IN ACTION! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Apr 10 2011, 11:56 PM~20308681
> *BACK IN ACTION! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DESERTBOUND_@Apr 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20308145
> *Super Natural Lowriders 15th Annual Picnic April 17,2011 @Frank Bonille Park Puddingstone Resevrior 120 Via Verde San Dimas CA. 10 Frwy to 57frwy North exit via verde mk a right to San Dimas mk a right pass Raging Waters to Puddingstone rd mk a right Toll booth parking $10.00 we will be in area 4.
> Live DJ,Moon Bounce, Fun,Fun,Fun!!!!!
> WE ROLLING OUT AT 8-830 A.M. NO LATER MEETING UP AT THE CHEVERON GAS STATION OFF OF UNIVERSITY AND THE 805....ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME 619-519-9884....JASON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it ten per person or car?


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Apr 11 2011, 04:02 PM~20313267
> *Is it ten per person or car?
> *


$10 A CAR ITS A STATE PARK.......


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 8 2011, 06:13 PM~20294524
> *4 MONTHS  BUT WE WILL ROLL FASHO!!! ME, YOU, AP, AND STAT-GRAPE!! HOPEFULLY RUSS ASS ALSO!  :uh:
> *



*DON'T FOR GET ABOUT UR BOY STEFEEZY AND THE BUNCH...

WE WILL BE IN TRAFFIC THIS YEAR. HITTIN SWITCHES AND GETTIN AT BITCHES THAT'S IF THE KIDS AIN'T WITH ME.. :biggrin: *


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@Apr 11 2011, 11:15 PM~20316883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC POSTED UP ON GRAND AVE. IN ESCONDIDO LAST FRIDAY


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@Apr 11 2011, 10:15 PM~20316883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookn out shes nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 12 2011, 12:08 AM~20317294
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Apr 11 2011, 10:31 PM~20316515
> *DON'T FOR GET ABOUT UR BOY STEFEEZY AND THE BUNCH...
> 
> WE WILL BE IN TRAFFIC THIS YEAR. HITTIN SWITCHES AND GETTIN AT BITCHES THAT'S IF THE KIDS AIN'T WITH ME..  :biggrin:
> *


*FA BIG HOMIE YOU KNOW WE GOT MORE THAN JUST CRUISIN PLANS!!! I GOTTA PUT THAT FROMT END ON JUAN ASS!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@Apr 11 2011, 11:15 PM~20316883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice thats clean :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Apr 11 2011, 10:31 PM~20316515
> *DON'T FOR GET ABOUT UR BOY STEFEEZY AND THE BUNCH...
> 
> WE WILL BE IN TRAFFIC THIS YEAR. HITTIN SWITCHES AND GETTIN AT BITCHES THAT'S IF THE KIDS AIN'T WITH ME..  :biggrin:
> *


what up big stef fashoezzy


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 12 2011, 01:23 AM~20317318
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC POSTED UP ON GRAND AVE. IN ESCONDIDO LAST FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


what up members ttt


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by b5doubleOG_@Apr 12 2011, 01:45 AM~20317347
> *good lookn out shes nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by STEED444_@Apr 12 2011, 02:58 AM~20317444
> *My Ride
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...


 :uh: can the mods ban this dousche?!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@Apr 11 2011, 10:15 PM~20316883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CLASSY!


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 12 2011, 12:19 PM~20320679
> *REAL CLASSY!
> *


much love to u thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by b5doubleOG_@Apr 12 2011, 03:05 PM~20320996
> *much love to u thanks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


fuckin show off :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

what up fellas ..

just a heads up the lowrider community is haveing there 1st annual Cinco de Mayo car show in Chula Vista on May 8th from 11am to 3pm on Third Ave between G and Alvarado St. pre reg is $10 and $15 day of show move in is 8:30am to 10:45am

Ill post a flyer up tommorow..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@Apr 11 2011, 11:15 PM~20316883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 12 2011, 06:21 PM~20322882
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

a few videos from Chicano Park events..................  


_JFH_GVb8Rc&feature=related

_Cr0v1bI6DA&feature=related

TqOUmjW1wmc&feature=related


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 12 2011, 05:21 PM~20322882
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 12 2011, 02:38 PM~20321717
> *fuckin show off  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

watitdo my fellow riders


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 13 2011, 06:47 AM~20327436
> *a few videos from Chicano Park events..................
> _JFH_GVb8Rc&feature=related
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey I for 3.8 and tranny 200R4 to go with it pm me runs great


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 14 2011, 11:12 AM~20338026
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up bro. Hows the ssccsd doing


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Inviting all SD Car Clubs and solo rider's...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Apr 14 2011, 02:31 PM~20339372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Inviting all SD Car Clubs and solo rider's...


*Saturday May 14th. 2011*
MAAC Charter Community School
1385 3rd Ave Chula Vista, Ca. 
The show is from 12pm-5pm setup must be done by 11:30, roll in time starts at 7am. 
Cars are $15 pre and $20 day of show. Bikes are $10 pre and $15 day of show, vendor booths are $30. Also If they want to download the reg form from the website it's www.maaccarshow.com

*Saturday, May 14 · 12:00pm - 6:00pm*
Slow Lane Familia SD Car Show
Location MCAS, Miramar San Diego Ca.
more info: Joker 858-361-0582 
Roll in is from 9:30-11:30 show starts at 12:00 



*3 SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY!* :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 12 2011, 03:38 PM~20321717
> *fuckin show off  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up homie?


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

B5 LOOKIN CLEAN WITH THE GOLD DAYTONS!! :0 :worship: :h5:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Apr 14 2011, 08:30 PM~20342699
> *B5 LOOKIN CLEAN WITH THE GOLD DAYTONS!! :0  :worship:  :h5:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Apr 12 2011, 03:43 PM~20322137
> *what up fellas ..
> 
> just a heads up the lowrider community is haveing there 1st annual Cinco de Mayo car show in Chula Vista on May 8th from 11am to 3pm on Third Ave between G and Alvarado St. pre reg is $10 and $15 day of show move in is 8:30am to 10:45am
> ...



Hey fellas having some trouble putting teh flyer on here from a PDF file is someone could help please ?? 

Thanks 

Jose


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 14 2011, 01:08 PM~20339140
> *What's up bro. Hows the ssccsd doing
> *


FIRME DOG! HOW YOU GUYS DOIN? GOIN TO CHICANO PARK?




ANYONE GOT SOME DOOR ROCKER CLIPS FOR AN 86 CUTLASS?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

OH DAMMMMM! Very NICE! 



























[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 14 2011, 03:30 PM~20339961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We got to get this together folks so we can ALL support each other! You are all welcome to my events or anything I'm slightly connected to. Feel free to send me any other up coming events and I can post them on my site!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2011, 04:05 PM~20347261
> *We got to get this together folks so we can ALL support each other!  You are all welcome to my events or anything I'm slightly connected to.  Feel free to send me any other up coming events and I can post them on my site!
> *


 I need to get a 3rd car.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

Super Natural Lowriders 15th Annual Picnic April 17,2011 @Frank Bonille Park Puddingstone Resevrior 120 Via Verde San Dimas CA. 10 Frwy to 57frwy North exit via verde mk a right to San Dimas mk a right pass Raging Waters to Puddingstone rd mk a right Toll booth parking $10.00 we will be in area 4. 
Live DJ,Moon Bounce, Fun,Fun,Fun!!!!! 


WE ROLLING OUT AT 7-730 A.M. NO LATER MEETING UP AT THE CHEVERON GAS STATION OFF OF UNIVERSITY AND THE 805....ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME 619-519-9884....JASON


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> OH DAMMMMM! Very NICE!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

THIS MONTHS MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE POSTPONED DUE TO EASTER THE NEXT ONE WILL BE HELD ON SUNDAY MAY 29 2011 SO EVERYONE HAVE A BLESSED EASTER SUNDAY  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT FOR S.D


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT FOR S.D


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

walmart to night??


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

43rd TONIGHT LETS BRING BACK THEM GOOD OLD DAYS WHEN IT USTO GET CRAKIN!!!!!


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

how bout sears? or a new spot fuck it! :drama:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> how bout sears? or a new spot fuck it! :drama:
> [/quote
> 
> 43rd DONT WORRY THERES ROOM FOR U TO HOP UR TOWNCAR BIKER!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

43rd DONT WORRY THERES ROOM FOR U TO HOP UR TOWNCAR BIKER!!!!! :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: ill make sure to look for u and your film crew! :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

U wont be harD TO SPOT WIT THAT MONSTER LOCKUP


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> :fuq: :drama: \
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SDTTT!!


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

So whos goin to 43rd???? Whos gOING TO SEARS??


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

_*sears*_


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20360891
> *sears
> *


sears! :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20360891
> *sears
> *


On MY WAY


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Sears is super DEAD!!!!!! im only one out here!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Weres eVERYONE AT????


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

WAL-MART!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

THEY SHOULD HAVE LOWRIDER FUNCTIONS AT THE QUALCOMM STADIUM PARKING LOT EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT LIKE THEY HAVE THE STREET RACES THERE EVERY SATURDAY...SO EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GO.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20361615
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE LOWRIDER FUNCTIONS AT THE QUALCOMM STADIUM PARKING LOT EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT LIKE THEY HAVE THE STREET RACES THERE EVERY SATURDAY...SO EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GO.
> *


You need $$$$ for that and a major sponsor. You down?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 09:10 PM~20361677
> *You need $$$$ for that and a major sponsor.  You down?
> *


MAGIC 925 seems like they got money U DO HAVE A CLEAN 61 rag thats PROB WORTH MORE THAN WAT AN AVERAGE DUDE MAKES A YEAR SO WAT DO U SAY????


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20361615
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE LOWRIDER FUNCTIONS AT THE QUALCOMM STADIUM PARKING LOT EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT LIKE THEY HAVE THE STREET RACES THERE EVERY SATURDAY...SO EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GO.
> *


*WAL MART & SEARS BEEN DEAD ASS FUCK , WE NEED A NEW SPOT ASAP !!!!!!!!!!!
I MEAN ITS A LOT OF CAR CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO , NO ONE HAS 2 GO IN IT ALONE , LET'S ALL COME 2GETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS & GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE ITS SUPPOSE 2 B , IF MONEY WAS THE ISSUE , THERE WOULDN'T B NO LOWRIDERS ON THE STREETS .... ****** GOT MONEY ,LETS DO THIS 4 OUR CITY , NOT 4 U ..... 619-858 & 760 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM DOWN *


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 09:10 PM~20361677
> *You need $$$$ for that and a major sponsor.  You down?
> *


*WAL MART & SEARS BEEN DEAD ASS FUCK , WE NEED A NEW SPOT ASAP !!!!!!!!!!!
I MEAN ITS A LOT OF CAR CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO , NO ONE HAS 2 GO IN IT ALONE , LET'S ALL COME 2GETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS & GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE ITS SUPPOSE 2 B , IF MONEY WAS THE ISSUE , THERE WOULDN'T B NO LOWRIDERS ON THE STREETS .... ****** GOT MONEY ,LETS DO THIS 4 OUR CITY , NOT 4 U ..... 619-858 & 760 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM DOWN
*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Apr 17 2011, 11:48 PM~20362871
> *MAGIC 925 seems like they got money  U DO HAVE A CLEAN 61 rag thats  PROB WORTH MORE THAN WAT AN AVERAGE DUDE MAKES A YEAR SO WAT DO U SAY????
> *



I work for Magic and the other radio stations, I don't own them. I own that rag because I earned it the old fashion way by working hard and saving. When I was in my 20s going to college/Djing and getting my hustle on, peope my age were buying cars and putting on killer Ds. I always told myself "one day".....

I do my events already, you need to come check 'em out. You're always welcome to come. 9 years strong  

"Average dude" needs to step up their hustle.


Mr. Superb got it right!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 18 2011, 09:36 AM~20364431
> *WAL MART & SEARS BEEN DEAD ASS FUCK , WE NEED A NEW SPOT ASAP !!!!!!!!!!!
> I MEAN ITS A LOT OF CAR CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO , NO ONE HAS 2 GO IN IT ALONE , LET'S ALL COME 2GETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS & GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE ITS SUPPOSE 2 B , IF MONEY WAS THE ISSUE , THERE WOULDN'T B NO LOWRIDERS ON THE STREETS .... ****** GOT MONEY ,LETS DO THIS 4 OUR CITY , NOT 4 U ..... 619-858 & 760 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM DOWN
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 18 2011, 09:58 AM~20364568
> *I work for Magic and the other radio stations, I don't own them.  I own that rag because I earned it the old fashion way by working hard and saving.  When I was in my 20s going to college/Djing and getting my hustle on, peope my age were buying cars and putting on killer Ds.  I always told myself "one day".....
> 
> I do my events already, you need to come check 'em out. You're always welcome to come. 9 years strong
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tru2thagame, VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO

Wudup g!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20364424
> *WAL MART & SEARS BEEN DEAD ASS FUCK , WE NEED A NEW SPOT ASAP !!!!!!!!!!!
> I MEAN ITS A LOT OF CAR CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO , NO ONE HAS 2 GO IN IT ALONE , LET'S ALL COME 2GETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS & GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE ITS SUPPOSE 2 B , IF MONEY WAS THE ISSUE , THERE WOULDN'T B NO LOWRIDERS ON THE STREETS .... ****** GOT MONEY ,LETS DO THIS 4 OUR CITY  , NOT 4 U ..... 619-858 & 760 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM DOWN
> *


IM DOWN WITH THAT, NO MORE ROLLIN' AROUND LOOKING FOR THE SPOT WHERE EVERYONES AT...WE NEED A SPOT WHERE THE PO-PO'S WONT TRIP, WHERE EVERYONE KNOWS IT WILL BE POPPIN AT THAT SPOT. BUT THEN AGAIN, IN ORDER TO DO THAT...WE NEED SOME TYPE OF FUNDING AND SOME PIMPIN' ASS MOUTHPIECES TO CONVINCE THE CITY...IF IT FAILS, THEN I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU AT SEARS OR WAL-MART SUNDAY NIGHT! SO LETS COME TOGETHER!


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 18 2011, 02:21 PM~20365868
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tru2thagame, VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

there shouldnt be spots if u ask me. yall should be in traffic!!!!! straight up!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ALMOST SEEMS LIKE WERE SOLO CLUBS. :dunno: 








WE'LL GAIN OUR RESPECT AS IT COMES.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 18 2011, 06:40 PM~20367989
> *ALMOST SEEMS LIKE WERE SOLO CLUBS. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 18 2011, 05:54 PM~20368119
> *TTT
> *


MOCCNC TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 18 2011, 08:01 PM~20368746
> *MOCCNC TTT!!!!!!!
> *


  SSCCSDTTMFT


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

...".RIDE OR DON'T RIDE AT ALL"


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DESERTBOUND_@Apr 19 2011, 07:53 AM~20372291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

What up PPL .....


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20364424
> *WAL MART & SEARS BEEN DEAD ASS FUCK , WE NEED A NEW SPOT ASAP !!!!!!!!!!!
> I MEAN ITS A LOT OF CAR CLUBS IN SAN DIEGO , NO ONE HAS 2 GO IN IT ALONE , LET'S ALL COME 2GETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS & GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE ITS SUPPOSE 2 B , IF MONEY WAS THE ISSUE , THERE WOULDN'T B NO LOWRIDERS ON THE STREETS .... ****** GOT MONEY ,LETS DO THIS 4 OUR CITY  , NOT 4 U ..... 619-858 & 760 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM DOWN
> *


  im down


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 18 2011, 09:58 AM~20364568
> *I work for Magic and the other radio stations, I don't own them.  I own that rag because I earned it the old fashion way by working hard and saving.  When I was in my 20s going to college/Djing and getting my hustle on, peope my age were buying cars and putting on killer Ds.  I always told myself "one day".....
> 
> I do my events already, you need to come check 'em out. You're always welcome to come. 9 years strong
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DESERTBOUND_@Apr 19 2011, 08:53 AM~20372291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
619 858 760 TTT*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 19 2011, 01:21 PM~20374119
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP NO-NO.. WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE.....WILL B OUT THERE THIS SATURDAY FOR SHURE......SEE YOU THEN....ISLANDERS.CC TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DESERTBOUND_@Apr 19 2011, 08:53 AM~20372291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE! Congrats!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jimmy boy_@Apr 9 2011, 11:44 AM~20297918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck that dont stop hahaha :machinegun: :machinegun: 
tell umm straight out :nono: :nono: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20203941
> *Bad Ass pic!  Nice.....SD Doing it.
> 
> 
> ...


great pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 22 2011, 02:20 PM~20152906
> *a lil beeker your about to get shut down again
> *


you u too them hater :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: 
there aint nothing like sd


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

4 MORE DAYS...................DIA DEL PARQUE.........


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 19 2011, 01:40 PM~20374674
> *VERY NICE!  Congrats!
> *


THANKS X-MAN


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 19 2011, 08:14 PM~20376488
> *4 MORE DAYS...................DIA DEL PARQUE.........
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@Apr 19 2011, 06:38 PM~20376706
> *uffin: uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Fellas just click on the link to see the flyer for the Cinco de Mayo show in Chula Vista 

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/dro...ayo20Flyer1.jpg


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

A.M</span>.IF ANY ONE CAN HELP OUT HIT ME 619-519-9884 JASON


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 19 2011, 07:14 PM~20376488
> *4 MORE DAYS...................DIA DEL PARQUE.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

* WHO'S ALL ROLLIN TO THE CADILLAC FEST*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

went out for a lil traffic and u knoooo.,,.same ol bullshit,.,.


it was braod day light and they was talkin bout a busted tallight.,.,wtf.,.,


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Popo ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 21 2011, 08:34 PM~20393339
> *went out for a lil traffic and u knoooo.,,.same ol bullshit,.,.
> it was braod day light and they was talkin bout a busted tallight.,.,wtf.,.,
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: THEY PROBABLY KNOW YOU GOT A JOB NOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 19 2011, 07:14 PM~20376488
> *4 MORE DAYS...................DIA DEL PARQUE.........
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=538213&hl=

*my links allready prepared for some pictures :cheesy: 

i will be taking way better photos than last year thats forsure! :happysad: 

looks like its gonna be good this weekend! uffin: :h5:
*


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 18 2011, 09:58 AM~20364568
> *I work for Magic and the other radio stations, I don't own them.  I own that rag because I earned it the old fashion way by working hard and saving.  When I was in my 20s going to college/Djing and getting my hustle on, peope my age were buying cars and putting on killer Ds.  I always told myself "one day".....
> 
> I do my events already, you need to come check 'em out. You're always welcome to come. 9 years strong
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT..WELL SAID X MAN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 22 2011, 01:58 AM~20394689
> *:0  :wow: THEY PROBABLY KNOW YOU GOT A JOB NOW.. :biggrin:
> *




hahahaha,.,.

hows it going,,,.




whos down to take a cruiz up to cruizing grand today.,.,

or is most people waiting for chicano park day.,?.,

see ya over at chicano park also.,,.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

WHO GOT TIRES


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 22 2011, 02:52 PM~20397687
> *WHO GOT TIRES
> *



Get this Homie some tires....


*DJ Wicho will be spinning the Oldies & Old School & Scooby will be serving up the good Taco Shop food. Addtional parking @ Hill Top Middle School.*


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2011, 03:31 PM~20397857
> *Get this Homie some tires....
> DJ Wicho will be spinning the Oldies & Old School & Scooby will be serving up the good Taco Shop food.  Addtional parking @ Hill Top Middle School.
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 22 2011, 10:40 AM~20396436
> *hahahaha,.,.
> 
> hows it going,,,.
> ...


PRIBABLY GOING TO SAVE THE GAS FOR THE DRIVE DOWN THERE TO SD TOMORROW..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Saturday, April 23rd 2011 *
41th Annual Chicano Park Day
Time: 10am - 5pm | Location: Chicano Park, San Diego, CA 

*Saturday May 14th. 2011*
MAAC Charter Community School
1385 3rd Ave Chula Vista, Ca. 
The show is from 12pm-5pm setup must be done by 11:30, roll in time starts at 7am. 
Cars are $15 pre and $20 day of show. Bikes are $10 pre and $15 day of show, vendor booths are $30. Also If they want to download the reg form from the website it's www.maaccarshow.com

*Saturday, May 14 · 12:00pm - 6:00pm*
Slow Lane Familia SD Car Show
Location MCAS, Miramar San Diego Ca.
more info: Joker 858-361-0582 
Roll in is from 9:30-11:30 show starts at 12:00 
*Sunday, May 15th 2011* 
Xavier's Sunday Morning Menudo
@ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP

DATES for 2011: 
*May 15th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*June 19th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*July 17th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*Sept 25th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*Oct 16th* Luzitas Taco Shop

*Nov 6th* Luzitas Taco Shop
*
Dec 11th TOY DRIVE* 
Time: 9am - 12pm | Location: 60 E. J Street Chula Vista, CA 


*Sunday, May 22nd 2011 *
Viejitos Car Club 14th Annual Picnic
For more info: 619-370-6833
Location: Dennis V. Allen Park, San Diego, Califas 


*Sunday, May 29th 2011* 
2nd Annual Scholarship Car Show Presented by Por Siempre Car Club
Time: 10am - 3pm | Location: 2281 El Camino Real, Oceanside, CA 
*Saturday, August 13th 2011 *Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Car Show!
MAGIC 92.5 presents Xavier The X-Man's 9th Annual Cruise for the Cause Blood & Bone Marrow Drive Car Show on Saturday, August 13th at Otay Ranch Town Center from 10a to 3p. Stop by to donate blood and get on the National Bone Marrow registry. Together we can save lives and help kids with cancer. 

Time: 10am - 3pm | Location: Otay Ranch Town Center, Chula Vista, CA 
More Info: Click Here 


*Sunday, December 11th 2011* 
The X-Man's XMAS Toy Drive @ LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
The LAST X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo at LUZITAS TACO SHOP turns into a Toy Drive. 
60 East "J" St. Chula Vista, CA Phone: 619-425-4255
Entry fee: New Unwrapped Toy. 
DJ Whicho in the mix playing all the Old School Jams! 
Time: 9am - 12noon | Location: 60 East J Street Chula Vista, CA 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

they got me to tho fine ass female cop


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 22 2011, 05:45 PM~20398556
> *PRIBABLY GOING TO SAVE THE GAS FOR THE DRIVE DOWN THERE TO SD TOMORROW..
> *



thats a good idea,.,.gas is 4.13 for the cheapy one,.,.  

but heres a few pics,.,.

we went through the hood out here in sd then smasshed up to mira mesa and from they went to escondido cruizen grand,..,it was good,.,.































i will see yoou guys at chican park ina few,.,.gotta take care of this hangover real quik,.,.


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Jus a reminder that the MAJESTICS SD CRUISE NIGHT will be postponed until next month due to Easter so everyone enjoy and have a blessed Easter sunday


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:wave: :drama:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WALMART TONIGHT????? :happysad:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

walmart! :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 23 2011, 10:27 AM~20402507
> *thats a good idea,.,.gas is 4.13 for the cheapy one,.,.
> 
> but heres a few pics,.,.
> ...


LOOKING GOOD FELLAS...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 23 2011, 10:27 AM~20402507
> *thats a good idea,.,.gas is 4.13 for the cheapy one,.,.
> 
> but heres a few pics,.,.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*UP FOR SALE OR TRADE CALL-RAY 619-708-8801*
































































































































[/quote]


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 25 2011, 02:31 AM~20413384
> *LOOKING GOOD FELLAS...
> *



gracias homie,.,.hows everything over there with you guys.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 26 2011, 12:18 PM~20423719
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wat it do nono.,.,

ey i think we met LIL BEEPER that was on here talkin shit,.,.

he didnt have no rider and yeah he was a lil slow inda head so we just left it at that,.,.but
kindo was bout ready to knock his lights out hahaha but na we let him b,..it aint his fault,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> *UP FOR SALE OR TRADE CALL-RAY 619-708-8801*


[/quote]

wow that is nice,.,.wish i knew how to use one,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

heres a few pics from last fridays show at petco park,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

a few more  






































does anyone wanna cruiz up to escondido this friday?????,..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 26 2011, 10:33 PM~20428994
> *gracias homie,.,.hows everything over there with you guys.
> *


WUDD UPP, AP. NOT MUCH HERE BRO JUST CHILLIN HOMIE. HOPE TO CATCH YOU GUYS IN TRAFFIC DOWN HERE ONE OF THESES DAY'S........


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 26 2011, 09:48 PM~20429098
> *heres a few pics from last fridays show at petco park,.,.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good fellas


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 27 2011, 01:54 AM~20429712
> *WUDD UPP, AP. NOT MUCH HERE BRO JUST CHILLIN HOMIE. HOPE TO CATCH YOU GUYS IN TRAFFIC DOWN HERE ONE OF THESES DAY'S........
> *



orale sounds good....,.,let us kno and we will take the ride up n meet up with you guys and follow the rout through oceanside,, esco ,,san marcos ,,vista,,even fallbrook hahah,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Apr 27 2011, 07:38 AM~20430493
> *Looking good fellas
> *



thanks big homie,.,..,hows that baller life looking with you.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20431903
> *orale sounds good....,.,let us kno and we will take the ride up n meet up with you guys and follow the rout through oceanside,, esco ,,san marcos ,,vista,,even fallbrook hahah,.,.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 27 2011, 10:18 AM~20431913
> *thanks big homie,.,..,hows that baller life looking with you.
> *



Baller life I wish LOL .... hope to see you guys on sunday may 8th in Chula Vista Homie


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

watitdooooskiiiiiii


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 28 2011, 11:35 AM~20440477
> *watitdooooskiiiiiii
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

AND HERE R SOME PICS FROM THIS MORNING........


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

came out good fellas .. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Apr 28 2011, 02:29 PM~20441655
> *came out good fellas ..  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 28 2011, 01:52 PM~20441412
> *AND HERE R SOME PICS FROM THIS MORNING........
> 
> 
> ...




where was crissy russo? :boink:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 28 2011, 05:41 PM~20442990
> *where was crissy russo? :boink:
> *



SHE WAS DOING THIS SEGMENT SOMEWHERE ELSE.....AND THATS THE ONLY 
REASON WHY I WANTED TO DO IT TOO.........


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Apr 28 2011, 11:35 AM~20440477
> *watitdooooskiiiiiii
> *



what up brother


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 28 2011, 05:41 PM~20442990
> *where was crissy russo? :boink:
> *


THATS MINE HOMIE!! :angry: :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 28 2011, 02:52 PM~20441412
> *AND HERE R SOME PICS FROM THIS MORNING........
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH I WAS WATCHING THAT SHIT ON 5 NEWS YA'LL LOOKED GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 28 2011, 02:52 PM~20441412
> * ILL BE THERE *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

GOOD JOB! See you there! LET's SMASH THIS and come in full force!

Start spreading the word people and I'll start blasting this on the radio show. 



> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 28 2011, 02:52 PM~20441412
> *AND HERE R SOME PICS FROM THIS MORNING........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.GreenEyes 1, dragonlady_278


:wave:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO+Apr 28 2011, 07:56 PM~20444264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i called it first :angry:  :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :x: 



oh and :fuq: :fuq: 

:fool2: for chrissy


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2011, 11:40 AM~20448337
> *GOOD JOB!  See you there!  LET's SMASH THIS and come in full force!
> 
> Start spreading the word people and I'll start blasting this on the radio show.
> *


sucks i got class that night


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

PM ME 
PM ME
PM ME

BRAND NEW IN BOX ALL CHROME 96 SPOKE 13X7 ZENITHS, BRAND NEW ADAPTORS, BRAND NEW 2 BAR KNOCK OFFS WITH THE 5 ALLEN BOLT, RIGHT/WHITE/BLUE CHIP, KNOCK OF TOOL INCLUDED.

1500 FIRM. YOU'LL BE WASTING YOUR TIME TRYING TO GET THEM FOR 1 PENNY CHEAPER OFF ME.

THIS IS THE STYLE KNOCK OFF.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 30 2011, 11:52 AM~20454350
> *PM ME
> PM ME
> PM ME
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 30 2011, 11:52 AM~20454350
> *PM ME
> PM ME
> PM ME
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: TRADE FOR A MINI SUV? :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CJAY+Apr 30 2011, 12:26 PM~20454475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD, SOLD, SOLD. BUYER TO REMAIN ANONYMOUS


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea youll be seeing out and about now traffic here I come haha good shit


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 1 2011, 01:21 AM~20457984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



must b nice,.,.one day wen i grow up,,.traffid fo tonight,.,.it dont stop,.,.

looks good,..,


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 1 2011, 01:21 AM~20457984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea shit looks good. well be out there soon jus finishing up some touches on the rides


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

not bad for my first night out thanks ap hustle and stat grape


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 2 2011, 12:35 AM~20464504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What Up 69 ways looking good bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*ME AND MY COUSINE FONZ HIT CRENSHAW YESTERDAY IT COOL UP THERE. BUT THE DUNKS MISSED IT UP WITH THE BURNOUTS :uh: [/COLOR]*


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

NICE brother ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 2 2011, 01:35 AM~20464504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats wat it do big homie,.,.69 ways dont play,..,it was a good traffik night .,  .,


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 2 2011, 09:03 AM~20466292
> *ME AND MY COUSINE FONZ HIT CRENSHAW YESTERDAY IT COOL UP THERE. BUT THE DUNKS MISSED IT UP WITH THE BURNOUTS :uh: [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 2 2011, 09:03 AM~20466292
> *ME AND MY COUSINE FONZ HIT CRENSHAW YESTERDAY IT COOL UP THERE. BUT THE DUNKS MISSED IT UP WITH THE BURNOUTS :uh: [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 2 2011, 10:03 AM~20466292
> *ME AND MY COUSINE FONZ HIT CRENSHAW YESTERDAY IT COOL UP THERE. BUT THE DUNKS MISSED IT UP WITH THE BURNOUTS :uh: [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE FELLAS..KEEP ON REPPIN..ISLANDERS.CC.TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2011, 11:40 AM~20448337
> *GOOD JOB!  See you there!  LET's SMASH THIS and come in full force!
> 
> Start spreading the word people and I'll start blasting this on the radio show.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's B-5's Lac!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@May 2 2011, 05:31 PM~20470050
> *:wow:
> *


good lookn out. tony what it do....u ask here it is :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@May 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20470012
> *Here's B-5's Lac!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@May 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20470012
> *Here's B-5's Lac!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by b5doubleOG_@May 2 2011, 06:44 PM~20470884
> *good lookn out. tony what it do....u ask here it is :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


looking good thats that BIG BALLERRRRR SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks notorious and stylish cant wait to see them roll call whos going to el cajon on weds


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 2 2011, 08:15 PM~20471835
> *looking good thats that BIG BALLERRRRR SHIT  RIGHT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 2 2011, 07:50 PM~20471578
> *Nice
> *


good lookn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadcpe81_@May 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20470012
> *Here's B-5's Lac!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN GAMERS JUST DONT STOP.. TTT FOR THE BIG HOMIE HARD AS HELL


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 2 2011, 08:24 PM~20471941
> *Thanks notorious and stylish cant wait to see them roll call whos going to el cajon on weds
> *



What up .. cant make it to wed. my daughters B-day but hey.. If you can head out to chula vista on sunday may 8th for the Cinco de Mayo car show in Chula Vista on third ave ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@May 3 2011, 07:35 AM~20474393
> *What up ..  cant make it to wed. my daughters B-day but hey.. If you can head out to chula vista on sunday may 8th for the Cinco de Mayo car show in Chula Vista on third ave ...
> *


ARE THEY GONNA LET PEOPLE JUST GO AND PARK OR IS THERE A REGISTRATION FEE?


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

what time does that start


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+May 3 2011, 08:14 AM~20474624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



day of is 15bucks and move in is from 8 to 1045am and it will be over before 3pm so you can go and still have a good time with the wife's for mother's day 

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/dro...ayo20Flyer1.jpg

Heres the flyer ..


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

let me know if you guys need Reg.. forms :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 3 2011, 11:23 AM~20475422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD FELLAS.. ISLANDERS.CC..TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 14 2011, 03:30 PM~20339961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's going where? :dunno:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 4 2011, 07:20 AM~20482063
> *who's going where? :dunno:
> *


MEMBERS ONLY. CC will be at the lowforshow.cc picnic


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

heres a few pics of last weeks show over at old town,.,.it was a good as turn out,.


































had to get this doggy .,.,,.wat it do,.,.,. :uh:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

had to get this doggy .,.,,.wat it do,.,.,. :uh:
[/quote]
you ant right :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 4 2011, 04:30 PM~20485167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 4 2011, 04:30 PM~20485167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice shot.


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

What up PPL .. Happy 5 de MAYO ....


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

BRAND NEW KNOCKOFFS 2WING STRAIGHT ALL 4 NOT 1 SCRATCH ON EM FOR SALE $100 FIRM NOT 1 PENNY LOWER THESE ARE A LIL HARDER TO FIND....619-254-8379


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@May 5 2011, 09:56 AM~20490076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill trade u for something u need :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone lookin for some cheap 22s i have a ok set for 450 hit me up...


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 5 2011, 05:14 PM~20492834
> *anyone lookin for some cheap 22s i have a ok set for 450 hit me up...
> *


SEND ME MORE INFO PICS ALSO


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

PICS FROM WED?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do fellas,.,.,.  summer is at our front doors n it kinda slow right now with this lowridin game,.,.

lets get more motivation going on any updates,.,.new pics,.,.new paints new patterns,,.

i seen that coup SG ,,.looking real good  

a lil PG13 motivation  







































lets get the summer started fellas


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 6 2011, 04:40 PM~20499405
> *wat it do fellas,.,.,.   summer is at our front doors n it kinda slow right now with this lowridin game,.,.
> 
> lets get more motivation going on any updates,.,.new pics,.,.new paints new patterns,,.
> ...


*must be nice player pimp hustler............it....dont........stop.....lets hit some traffic 
:sprint: :sprint: *


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

WasIm down for tonight hit up downtown after the baseball game lets out


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 4 2011, 04:30 PM~20485167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@May 6 2011, 05:56 PM~20499868
> *must be nice player pimp hustler............it....dont........stop.....lets hit some traffic
> :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


oh yes sir i just got bac from my late night creepin traffic hours,.,.shit dont stop

tomorrow after 12 wen i wakes up we rolling heavy ,,.hit the rout n do wat it do best big dawg,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 7 2011, 01:52 AM~20501952
> *WasIm down for tonight hit up downtown after the baseball game lets out
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

i see u ready,..,tomorrow we roll out n get em sunrays up on our shit so we can all shine n grinde n pick up sum snow bunnies or red bones witha thic back,,. :biggrin: 

69 ways to have fun 69 ways to break a hoe down


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@May 7 2011, 02:31 AM~20502001
> *NICE!!! :thumbsup:
> *



come on man.,,.with r we gonna go thru them 30 packs otra vez homie,.,.

chingado pues u dont wanna hit traffic o que,.,. :biggrin: 


chale im faded key typing n shit hahajha,,.hit me up foo


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

fosho.,,.so wat it do lowriders,.,.wats goin down for this summer,.,.lets get this shit poppin out here inda big SD.


gonna go wit a cool 2 pump set up, 5 amps, 2 subs, 5 batteries, 1 full spare , jack, 7 switches, alarm, remote start, n a lil extra for the twist,..overall clean for that traffic shit for this summer,.,

but first gotta finsh that fuel pump with the engine rebuild if necessary,..,so bitch on towtruck till she can drive on 3. 














:uh: fuccin money pit :uh:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

So wheres the spot these days ? 43rd..Sears..Wal mart ?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THIS Sunday The Menudo starts COME SWING ON BY! *

*CLICK HERE: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592559


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 8 2011, 08:05 PM~20510807
> *THIS  Sunday The Menudo starts COME SWING ON BY!
> 
> CLICK HERE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592559
> ...



thats wats up,.,.nice


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 7 2011, 03:14 AM~20502028
> *come on man.,,.with r we gonna go  thru them 30 packs otra vez homie,.,.
> 
> chingado pues u dont wanna hit traffic o que,.,. :biggrin:
> ...


hahaha im always down for some 30's! hell yea dogg iv been hittin traffic around my town. dont trip we got some badass shit we comin out with soon theyre in the works. im tryin to get my shit to pass smog right now i gatta misfire. should be little shit once im done ill hit you up!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@May 9 2011, 07:35 AM~20513126
> *hahaha im always down for some 30's! hell yea dogg iv been hittin traffic around my town. dont trip we got some badass shit we comin out with soon theyre in the works. im tryin to get my shit to pass smog right now i gatta misfire. should be little shit once im done ill hit you up!
> *



orale forsure homie hit me up.,.,n we roll out n hit the rout,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

yes sir mofos been lowridin for the longest,.,.lets keep this shit goin,.,
:biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

BRAND NEW KNOCKOFFS 2WING STRAIGHT ALL 4 NOT 1 SCRATCH ON EM FOR SALE $100 THESE ARE A LIL HARDER TO FIND..619-254-8379


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 8 2011, 07:05 PM~20510807
> *THIS  Sunday The Menudo starts COME SWING ON BY!
> 
> CLICK HERE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592559
> ...


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Inviting all SD Car Clubs and solo rider's...
*Saturday May 14th. 2011*
MAAC Charter Community School
1385 3rd Ave Chula Vista, Ca. 
The show is from 12pm-5pm setup must be done by 11:30, roll in time starts at 7am. 
Cars are $15 pre and $20 day of show. Bikes are $10 pre and $15 day of show, vendor booths are $30. Also If they want to download the reg form from the website it's www.maaccarshow.com

*Saturday, May 14 · 12:00pm - 6:00pm*
Slow Lane Familia SD Car Show
Location MCAS, Miramar San Diego Ca.
more info: Joker 858-361-0582 
Roll in is from 9:30-11:30 show starts at 12:00 
*3 SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY!* :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning fellas


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 10 2011, 07:55 AM~20521239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 10 2011, 10:38 AM~20522364
> *ONLY 1 CAR GATHERING ON SUNDAY.  Will you be there?
> *


maybe  ............my daughter has a tournament :tears: :tears:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUSSS CRACKIN DAYGO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*can someone help me find a radiator for my cadillac *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sun came out so we had to hit sum traffic,..,


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 10 2011, 09:58 AM~20522495
> *can someone help me find a radiator for my cadillac
> *


1 800 radiator


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 9 2011, 06:53 PM~20517443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will be their...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 10 2011, 04:34 PM~20524898
> *sun came out so we had to hit sum traffic,..,
> 
> 
> ...


ap when your boy in the 69 ready to cut it out hit me up at street fame


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 10 2011, 09:38 AM~20522364
> *ONLY 1 CAR GATHERING ON SUNDAY.  Will you be there?
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 9 2011, 05:53 PM~20517443
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 11 2011, 06:12 PM~20532727
> *ap when your boy in the 69 ready to cut it out hit me up at street fame
> *



pm the number big dawg.,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do daygo,,.any traffic for sunday.,.,who riddin out i here its gonna b a nice day,..,gotta get the riders out,.,.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 12 2011, 05:46 PM~20540486
> *wat it do daygo,,.any traffic for sunday.,.,who riddin out i here its gonna b a nice day,..,gotta get the riders out,.,.
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was suppost to rain on sunday ?? n e wayz nice lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 12 2011, 04:46 PM~20540486
> *wat it do daygo,,.any traffic for sunday.,.,who riddin out i here its gonna b a nice day,..,gotta get the riders out,.,.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOIN TO LUZITAS?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 10 2011, 09:58 AM~20522495
> *can someone help me find a radiator for my cadillac </span>
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*
SHYT HIT UP COLLISION PARTS WAREHOUSE ON MAIN AND HILLTOP IN CHULA !!!! I PAID LIKE 98 BUCKS FOR MINE BRAND NEW!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@May 13 2011, 01:39 PM~20547129
> *
> SHYT HIT UP COLLISION PARTS WAREHOUSE ON MAIN AND HILLTOP IN CHULA !!!! I PAID LIKE 98 BUCKS FOR MINE BRAND NEW!!! :thumbsup:
> *


*
THEY CAN EVEN GET U ONE WIT SUM CHROMAGE!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@May 12 2011, 05:55 PM~20540565
> *i thought it was suppost to rain on sunday ?? n e wayz nice lincoln :biggrin:
> *



i hope not,.,.im tryin to hit traffic,.,.thankx homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 13 2011, 11:40 AM~20546017
> *YOU GOIN TO LUZITAS?
> *



wat up homie,.,.yeah ima go in the morning hopfully we can go cruiz to the beach afterwards,.,.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Whos heading up to oceanside? Straightgame will show face


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 9 2011, 06:53 PM~20517443
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHO'S GONNA RIDE :uh: 


CAN I GET A ROLL CALL


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@May 13 2011, 08:50 PM~20549159
> *WHO'S GONNA RIDE :uh:
> CAN I GET A ROLL CALL
> *


STRAIGHTGAME C.C


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

22 inch wheels new tires 3 months new....700 obo get at me...JASON 619-519-9884


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@May 13 2011, 02:41 PM~20547148
> *
> THEY CAN EVEN GET U ONE WIT SUM CHROMAGE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup ill hit them up thanks big dogg


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@May 13 2011, 02:41 PM~20547148
> *
> THEY CAN EVEN GET U ONE WIT SUM CHROMAGE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup ill hit them up thanks big dogg


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 14 2011, 01:10 AM~20550377
> *Yup ill hit them up thanks big dogg
> *


WUDD UPP NONO...WHATS THE DEAL FOR THE WEEKEND BRO, THERES A LIL PICNIC GOING DOWN HERE IN TOWN TODAY..LMK I YOU GUYS WANT TO ROLL OUT HERE...ISLANDERS.CC..TTT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 14 2011, 12:10 AM~20550377
> *Yup ill hit them up thanks big dogg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

post the link


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20555053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Good lil turn out yesterday... Russ was not being him self yesterday he was being he was being a nice and caring guy feeding all the future tony hawks at the park (had to be there)


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 15 2011, 08:03 AM~20556270
> *Good lil turn out yesterday... Russ was not being him self yesterday he was being he was being a nice and caring guy feeding all the future tony hawks at the park (had to be there)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: very true it best be the clean air up there :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 14 2011, 11:18 PM~20555087
> *post the link
> *


http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 15 2011, 09:03 AM~20556270
> *Good lil turn out yesterday... Russ was not being him self yesterday he was being he was being a nice and caring guy feeding all the future tony hawks at the park (had to be there)
> *


Fuck Tony hawk , we got the flying grape straight from daygo,mad props to Bobby for gettin extreme...
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/57d26f1c.mp4


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 15 2011, 08:34 AM~20556385
> *http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 15 2011, 09:22 AM~20556605
> *Fuck Tony hawk , we got the flying grape straight from daygo,mad props to Bobby for gettin extreme...
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/57d26f1c.mp4
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks to Low For Show c.c, we all had a great time, it was a great turnout. We already looking forward to next year...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 15 2011, 10:22 AM~20556605
> *Fuck Tony hawk , we got the flying grape straight from daygo,mad props to Bobby for gettin extreme...
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/57d26f1c.mp4
> *


*YES SURE PLAYER IT DONT STOP !!!!LETS HIT TRAFFIC AGAIN :sprint: :sprint: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@May 15 2011, 11:49 AM~20557010
> *YES SURE PLAYER IT DONT STOP !!!!LETS HIT TRAFFIC AGAIN  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Yea dat! It was a pleasure Rollin wit u and kindo


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

i c u manny!!!!!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

*76SEVILLEMAN, RUSSDIDDY*


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 15 2011, 08:03 AM~20556270
> *Good lil turn out yesterday... Russ was not being him self yesterday he was being he was being a nice and caring guy feeding all the future tony hawks at the park (had to be there)
> *


*THEY ASKED NICELY! :biggrin: *


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@May 15 2011, 11:26 AM~20557170
> *LIL TALL DUDE WHAT IT DO? :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@May 15 2011, 12:27 PM~20557175
> *LIL TALL DUDE WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:
> *



*NOTHIN MUCH BROTHA JUST CHECKIN YALL OUT. I SEE YALL STAYIN IN TRAFFIC AND LOOKIN CLEAN!! THATS GOOD SHIT MAN YALL STAY SAFE OUT THERE!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@May 15 2011, 12:22 PM~20557149
> *i c u manny!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Makin moves...


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@May 15 2011, 12:26 PM~20557170
> *76SEVILLEMAN, RUSSDIDDY
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what up brotha


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 15 2011, 03:54 PM~20558300
> *Makin moves...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 yo jerry i got those coils for the back let me no when your ready pimp for the work on the rear end


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 16 2011, 03:49 PM~20564789
> *:0  :0 yo jerry i got those coils for the back let me no when your ready pimp for the work on the rear end
> *


Ready like last week :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FOR SALE I DIDNT LIKE THESE RIMS ON MY CAR 475 OBO 22S TIRES ARE COOL


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 17 2011, 09:28 AM~20570555
> *FOR SALE I DIDNT LIKE THESE RIMS ON MY CAR 475 OBO 22S TIRES ARE COOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 15 2011, 08:34 AM~20556385
> *http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4
> *


from the door piston with no air still on the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 17 2011, 06:42 PM~20573594
> *from the door piston with no air still on the bumper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Straight Game Street Shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 17 2011, 06:08 PM~20573828
> *Straight Game Street Shit
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

any word on the hop for the picnic for sunday manny :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 17 2011, 09:12 PM~20574958
> *any word on the hop for the picnic for sunday manny  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I called u like 30 min ago, he said at ur own risk. Shit just got to stay under control, and can't block the street cuz theirs only one way in and one way out, but their is a few parking lots right there that should be empty...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 17 2011, 10:30 PM~20575575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow thats nice,..,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do.,.,


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 17 2011, 09:30 PM~20575575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

nice pic


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 17 2011, 10:30 PM~20575575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You guys Looked good out there. SGCC.ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PICTURES FROM THE LOWFORSHOW.PICNIC


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BRAND NEW YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTS FOR $125.00 
COME GET UMM WON'T LAST LONG!!
PM OR GIVE ME A CALL! 619-920-2006*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHAT IT DO S.D..
LONG TIME NO HEAR FELLAS, YEA I KNOW ME AND THE GAME OVER BOYS BEEN M.I.A.
BUT U HAVE MY WORD WE WILL BE BACK AT IT BIGGER AND STRONGER THIS SUMMER RUNNING THIS HOPPIN AND STREET RIDA SHIT. :naughty:

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!! *


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

What it do fellas


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2011, 10:52 AM~20578752
> *You guys Looked good out there. SGCC.ttt
> *


thank big dog nice pixs any more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 18 2011, 10:52 AM~20578752
> *You guys Looked good out there. SGCC.ttt
> *


*THANKS FOR BEIN AS COOL AS ICE WITH US OUT THERE! WE WILL MAKE SURE TO RETURN THE FAVOR! :biggrin: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@May 18 2011, 09:34 PM~20582897
> *THANKS FOR BEIN AS COOL AS ICE WITH US OUT THERE! WE WILL MAKE SURE TO RETURN THE FAVOR! :biggrin:
> *


Yea dat


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@May 18 2011, 09:34 PM~20582897
> *THANKS FOR BEIN AS COOL AS ICE WITH US OUT THERE! WE WILL MAKE SURE TO RETURN THE FAVOR! :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie. It's nice to know that north county at least gets some kind of luv from sum of the sd ryderz, and you all know who you are


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MORE FROM LOWFORSHOW.CC.PICNIC


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LOWFORSHOW.CC..PICNIC.. OCEANSIDE.CA


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LOWFORSHOW..PICNIC


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice flicks g..


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@May 13 2011, 09:50 PM~20549159
> *WHO'S GONNA RIDE :uh:
> CAN I GET A ROLL CALL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: EVERYONE INVITED!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 19 2011, 02:47 PM~20587227
> *Nice flicks g..
> *


Any time G hope to see you guys out here more often


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 19 2011, 03:06 PM~20587374
> *Any time G hope to see you guys out here more often
> *


  like y's


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

155-80R-13S I GOT TIRES SD...$50 DOLLARS .....PM ME IF U WANT TIRES... GOT ABOUT 40-50 TIRES JUST SITTING THEIR


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@May 19 2011, 04:40 PM~20588396
> *155-80R-13S I GOT TIRES SD...$50 DOLLARS .....PM ME IF U WANT TIRES...
> *


what kind mile stars ,cornells ???


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ITS SAID MILE STAR......


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THATS INSTALLED EVERYTHING $210.00


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 19 2011, 03:06 PM~20587374
> *Any time G hope to see you guys out here more often
> *


Just let us know when the next event is...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@May 19 2011, 05:45 PM~20588429
> *THATS INSTALLED EVERYTHING $210.00
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 19 2011, 02:58 PM~20587308
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  EVERYONE INVITED!!!!
> *


The Game will be their...:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 19 2011, 05:53 PM~20588476
> *The Game will be their...:thumbsup:
> *


For like 30 :biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@May 19 2011, 04:45 PM~20588429
> *THATS INSTALLED EVERYTHING $210.00
> *


thats a good deal but i only really need 2 right now how much installed


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

yo jerry call me i just hit your phone :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

[quPpote=sg90rider,May 19 2011, 05:59 PM~20588523]
yo jerry call me i just hit your phone :dunno: :dunno:
[/quote]
Yur fone is off


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: ISLANDERS WE OUT THERE ALL RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2011, 09:47 PM~20590525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats good amahurry760?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I c u Gamer


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 19 2011, 10:20 PM~20590779
> *Whats good amahurry760?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE,,IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU AND THE REST OF THE GAMERS..


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 20 2011, 12:55 AM~20591483
> *WHATS UP HOMIE,,IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU AND THE REST OF THE GAMERS..
> *


  thanks for having us....


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sunday, May 22nd 2011 *
Viejitos Car Club 14th Annual Picnic
For more info: 619-370-6833
Location: Dennis V. Allen Park, San Diego, Califas 



:run: :run: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 20 2011, 09:29 AM~20592904
> *Sunday, May 22nd 2011
> Viejitos Car Club 14th Annual Picnic
> For more info: 619-370-6833
> ...


YEA DAT THE GAME IS THERE! NO BLOCKING THE STREETS THO


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wuts good riders whos rolling this weekend?


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 20 2011, 11:41 AM~20593360
> *YEA DAT THE GAME IS THERE! NO BLOCKING THE STREETS THO
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: THERES ALOT OF WAREHOUSES WITH BIG PARKING LOTS TO CLOWN AROUND IN OR THE STREETS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 21 2011, 10:19 AM~20599080
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  THERES ALOT OF WAREHOUSES WITH BIG PARKING LOTS TO CLOWN AROUND IN OR THE STREETS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 21 2011, 08:23 PM~20601467
> *:thumbsup:
> *



WHAT TIME YALLS ROLLIN OUT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@May 21 2011, 08:25 PM~20601480
> *WHAT TIME YALLS ROLLIN OUT
> *


Meeting at fambam at 9 am


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 21 2011, 09:16 PM~20601776
> *Meeting at fambam at 9 am
> *


Yup


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

did the juvinle hall lowrider show wit other fellow lowriders,.,.here sum pics,.











8 inda mornin caravan









say wat myra on 3









RIDERS PUTTIN ON THE SHOW,.,.








TO CLEAN








CHEVROLET TOWNCAR ON 3 :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

after that we was in traffic heavy,.,.gettin to much lov from them peeps at the beach,.,.

had the firefighters pull rob over and beg him if he could park his rider in the driveway n have em post up n take a picture with his rider haha




























then the homie with the clean as coup came n rolled with us at the beach,.,.nothin but rolling steady in the high society of SD


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aright fellas ,.,.im out to get with that late night creepin traffic hours,.,.  

will have sum pg13 pictures up for ya so lets get in traffic fellas


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@May 19 2011, 08:36 PM~20589864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw this today, this bigbody can lay! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 22 2011, 01:03 AM~20602751
> *i saw this today, this bigbody can lay!  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


Yup he is out at the viejitos picnic reppin... FONZOH WHERE U AT BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a great turn out at the viejitos picnic... Lots of riders.. Cops ain't trippen, TTT for viejitos c.c
The Game is out in full effect!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 21 2011, 10:11 PM~20602418
> *after that we was in traffic heavy,.,.gettin to much lov from them peeps at the beach,.,.
> 
> had the firefighters pull rob over and beg him if he could park his rider in the driveway n have em post up n take a picture with his rider haha
> ...



Aww dam, rob's car is a celebrity


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Walmart?Fammart?sears?


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2011, 07:44 PM~20606256
> *Walmart?Fammart?sears?
> *


x2


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

prob walmart!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I say fambam on the backside of popeyes... Cops never tripped on that side cuz their are no businesses open


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 21 2011, 11:11 PM~20602418
> *after that we was in traffic heavy,.,.gettin to much lov from them peeps at the beach,.,.
> 
> had the firefighters pull rob over and beg him if he could park his rider in the driveway n have em post up n take a picture with his rider haha
> ...


*im just sayin it must be nice
ap hustle an yo boy in traffic all day......... :biggrin: hangin with firefighter in p.b.*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2011, 01:25 PM~20604485
> *It's a great turn out at the viejitos picnic... Lots of riders.. Cops ain't trippen, TTT for viejitos c.c
> The Game is out in full effect!!
> 
> ...


NICE LINEUP,,,,,SGCC...LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 21 2011, 11:11 PM~20602418
> *after that we was in traffic heavy,.,.gettin to much lov from them peeps at the beach,.,.
> 
> had the firefighters pull rob over and beg him if he could park his rider in the driveway n have em post up n take a picture with his rider haha
> ...


THE HOMIE ROBB, LOOKING LIKE A LOCAL CELEBRITY... :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2011, 01:21 PM~20604475
> *Yup he is out at the viejitos picnic reppin... FONZOH WHERE U AT BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


& i saw it near Bonita(robinwood)


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

who got a hook up on alarms i need a paging one install pm me


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Pictures on my ride 

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 22 2011, 11:37 PM~20608239
> *& i saw it near Bonita(robinwood)
> *


That boy don't stop.!.!.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ay fONZ!!!!!!! if u Need a battery just get at me i got a extra one. That way u can make it to the next picnic   :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sammytt_@May 23 2011, 12:12 AM~20608407
> *Pictures on my ride
> 
> http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221
> ...


BAN this dumb ass


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2011, 02:25 PM~20604485
> *It's a great turn out at the viejitos picnic... Lots of riders.. Cops ain't trippen, TTT for viejitos c.c
> The Game is out in full effect!!
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS AGIAN TO STRAIGHT GAME AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR PICNIC AND AFTERPARTY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 23 2011, 10:03 AM~20610122
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS AGIAN TO STRAIGHT GAME AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR PICNIC AND AFTERPARTY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Long fun day... :wow: fadddded


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2011, 01:25 PM~20604485
> *It's a great turn out at the viejitos picnic... Lots of riders.. Cops ain't trippen, TTT for viejitos c.c
> The Game is out in full effect!!
> 
> ...


REAL CLEAN LINEUP GAMERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 23 2011, 11:46 AM~20610712
> *REAL CLEAN LINEUP GAMERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 23 2011, 10:46 AM~20610712
> *REAL CLEAN LINEUP GAMERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 21 2011, 10:11 PM~20602418
> *after that we was in traffic heavy,.,.gettin to much lov from them peeps at the beach,.,.
> 
> had the firefighters pull rob over and beg him if he could park his rider in the driveway n have em post up n take a picture with his rider haha
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin Good Fellas What's up Joe Joe.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 23 2011, 12:13 AM~20608412
> *That boy don't stop.!.!.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD EASTER SUNDAY LAST MONTH JUS A REMINDER THAT THIS SUNDAY MAY 29 THE MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL ONCE AGAIN BE HOSTING CRUISE NIGHT ON EL CAJON BLVD SO WIPE THE DUST OFF UR CARS AND COME JOIN US FOR AN EVENING OF CRUISING THE BLVD..... P.S DONT PARK IN THE MCDONALDS PARKING LOT ONLY IN THE STREET SO THAT THE COPS WONT BOTHER US


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@May 23 2011, 06:15 PM~20613606
> * HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD EASTER SUNDAY LAST MONTH JUS A REMINDER THAT THIS SUNDAY MAY 29 THE MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL ONCE AGAIN BE HOSTING CRUISE NIGHT ON EL CAJON BLVD SO WIPE THE DUST OFF UR CARS AND COME JOIN US FOR AN EVENING OF CRUISING THE BLVD..... P.S DONT PARK IN THE MCDONALDS PARKING LOT ONLY IN THE STREET SO THAT THE COPS WONT BOTHER US
> *


 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

some pics from Sunday @ Viejitos picnic..............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

thats all i got, big thanks to Viejitos CC on a firme get together.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

NICE PICS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@May 23 2011, 08:00 PM~20614697
> *NICE PICS!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 23 2011, 09:47 PM~20614541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS JOHN!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@May 22 2011, 08:16 PM~20606636
> *im just sayin  it must  be  nice
> ap hustle an yo boy in traffic all day.........  :biggrin: hangin with firefighter  in p.b.
> *



you already kno big dawg,..it dont stop,.,any day is a good day for sum traffic.,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 22 2011, 11:11 PM~20608095
> *THE HOMIE ROBB, LOOKING LIKE A LOCAL CELEBRITY... :thumbsup:
> *



wat it do big homie,.,.

shit u kno how rob do,.,.

hows the 760 doing,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 23 2011, 08:32 PM~20614392
> *some pics from Sunday @ Viejitos picnic..............
> 
> 
> ...



nice flics homie,.,.wish i couldv made it but fams needed me .,.,next time im there,.

but looked like a great turn out,.,


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 10 2011, 03:28 PM~20061459
> *FUCKEN ALEX HAHA THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

here are some new one ones helped out for a quience big up to notorious for lettin me come out my first caravan good shit


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 24 2011, 02:18 AM~20616640
> *here are some new one ones helped out for a quience big up to notorious for lettin me come out my first caravan good shit
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics 69,.,.gotta roll out again soon,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 24 2011, 09:13 AM~20617894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice flics,..,,.wats good with sum traffic fellas,.,.


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

72 SPOKE DAYTONS REAL DAYTONS....$100 619-519-9884


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 24 2011, 09:13 AM~20617894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wudup brother. Hope u had a safe trip... Nice pics but next time don't use a tiny camera so the pics will come out a Lil bigger...Jk. But I got one for u too


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 24 2011, 11:13 AM~20618509
> *Wudup brother. Hope u had a safe trip... Nice pics but next time don't use a tiny camera so the pics will come out a Lil bigger...Jk. But I got one for u too
> 
> 
> ...


I loaded them smaller to photobucket. The real ones are full page :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 24 2011, 08:01 PM~20622086
> *I loaded them smaller to photobucket. The real ones are full page :thumbsup:
> *


10-4. How'd the wagon do On the drive home?! That baby was loaded!!


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

MORE PICS OF SUNDAYS PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

!!!!!THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 23 2011, 10:31 PM~20615649
> *NICE PICS JOHN!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING OUT!!! :biggrin:
> *



had a blast, see you at the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

AN THEY DONT STOP :biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

IT WAS A NICE PICNIC THANKS VIEJITOS!!.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat up sd,..,evryone looking good,.,.


jimmyrig where u at player,.,.


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD EASTER SUNDAY LAST MONTH JUS A REMINDER THAT THIS SUNDAY MAY 29 THE MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL ONCE AGAIN BE HOSTING CRUISE NIGHT ON EL CAJON BLVD SO WIPE THE DUST OFF UR CARS AND COME JOIN US FOR AN EVENING OF CRUISING THE BLVD..... P.S DONT PARK IN THE MCDONALDS PARKING LOT ONLY IN THE STREET SO THAT THE COPS WONT BOTHER US


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@May 25 2011, 10:39 AM~20625721
> * HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD EASTER SUNDAY LAST MONTH JUS A REMINDER THAT THIS SUNDAY MAY 29 THE MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL ONCE AGAIN BE HOSTING CRUISE NIGHT ON EL CAJON BLVD SO WIPE THE DUST OFF UR CARS AND COME JOIN US FOR AN EVENING OF CRUISING THE BLVD..... P.S DONT PARK IN THE MCDONALDS PARKING LOT ONLY IN THE STREET SO THAT THE COPS WONT BOTHER US
> *



What time this start


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20618025
> *nice flics,..,,.wats good with sum traffic fellas,.,.
> *


Lets get in some.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@May 25 2011, 08:12 PM~20629710
> *What time this start
> *




 WHAT UP JASON THA CRUISE NIGHT STARTS AT 5 PM ON EL CAJON BLVD OFF OF THE 805 STARTING ON TEXAS JUS HEAD IN THAT DIRECTION AND U WILL SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH PROPS AND LUV TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ OUT HERE IN S.D.
I SEE YA'LL DOING YA'LL STREET THANG IN THEM CLEAN RIDAZ. :thumbsup:

I GUESS THIS IS A CRUISE AND NETWORKING POST BECAUSE I DON'T SEE KNOW KIND OF JUMPING ACTION GOING ON IN THIS POST. :dunno: I TAKE THAT BACK I DID SEE THE HOMIE IN THE LAC DOING HIS THANG ON THE BLVD. MUCH PROPS PIMP! :thumbsup:

NO DISRESPECT FELLAS BUT THERE'S ABOUT TO BE SOME CHANGES ADDED TO THIS TOPIC. :naughty: OH YEA WE GOING TO CRUISE AND NETWORK ALSO. BUT U KNOW CERTAIN RIDAZ FROM S.D HAVE TO LEAVE THE GROUND EVEN IF IT'S JUST A SIMPLE 3 PIECE. 
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DON'T CHEAT UR RIDE, TREAT UR RIDE TO ONE OF THESE YELLOW OR RED TOP BATTERY'S.. WHY ASK SOMEONE FOR A JUMP START :run: WHEN U CAN GIVE SOMEONE A JUMP START. :h5: I HAVE 4 OUT OF 10 LEFT FELLAS SO HURRY UP AND HOLLA.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

LETS DO THIS TRAFFIC SHIT


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634474
> *LETS DO THIS TRAFFIC SHIT
> *


*x2*


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@May 26 2011, 10:21 PM~20637653
> *x2
> *


X 3.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@May 26 2011, 09:58 PM~20637999
> *X 3.
> *


Yah dat wut up pancho


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 26 2011, 01:02 PM~20634474
> *LETS DO THIS TRAFFIC SHIT
> *


any update pic of the inside of the lac


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 26 2011, 10:10 PM~20638116
> *any update pic of the inside of the lac
> *


Will post soon


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

bye bye cutty,.,.went to a new home :happysad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

did the lil show for the kids with them streets car club,.,.good turn out n all the kids had fun,.,.  

a few pics,.,.















































hooker rob gettin his swole on,., puttin in work,.,.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 28 2011, 12:16 AM~20645261
> *bye bye cutty,.,.went to a new home :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP AP, HOWS EVERYTHING GOING IN YOUR SIDE OF TOWN...AQUI IN NORTH COUNTY ITS ALL GOOD,, HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND HOMIE,,,THERES A SHOW HERE IN TOWN ON SUNDAY LMK IF YOU NEED ANY INFO..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

after the show we was in traffic heavy.,.,all thru daygo,.,.

from 8 inda morning till 5 inda afternoon,.show n traffic,..,wat it do riderz






































it dont stop.,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 28 2011, 12:25 AM~20645284
> *WHATS UP AP, HOWS EVERYTHING GOING IN YOUR SIDE OF TOWN...AQUI IN NORTH COUNTY ITS ALL GOOD,, HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND HOMIE,,,THERES A SHOW HERE IN TOWN ON SUNDAY LMK IF YOU NEED ANY INFO..
> *



wats up carnal good to hear frm u guys,.,.is it this sunday or the next sunday,.,.

frm wat time to wat time,..,any after show cruiz,,.

i will most likly go hit me up


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 28 2011, 12:32 AM~20645303
> *wats up carnal good to hear frm u guys,.,.is it this sunday or the next sunday,.,.
> 
> frm wat time to wat time,..,any after show cruiz,,.
> ...


ITZ THIZ SUNDAY STARTS @ 10:00 AM ,, AND ITS AT DISCOUNT TIRE OF THE 78 AND EL CAMINO REAL  SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

,..,,..,.,lets hit traffic fellas,.,.,.daygo,..,,.summer is here,.,.












let me kno if yall need sum mor motivation,.,.


the lincoln and blacberry b puttin in work.,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 28 2011, 12:34 AM~20645307
> *ITZ THIZ SUNDAY STARTS @ 10:00 AM ,, AND ITS AT DISCOUNT TIRE OF THE 78 AND EL CAMINO REAL  SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:
> *



orale sounds good,.,.ima hit u guys up there at 10:00 and be there for the show and do a little after show cruiz and then be down here in SD by 4 so that i can roll with majestics cruize from 5 - 9 .,,.sounds like a plan homie,..,

any of u guys think u can make here in daygo for the cruize and then hops.,.,


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Im getin my ride ready for sunday shit is gonna be good


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone rollin to the video shoot in chula vista?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 28 2011, 10:47 AM~20646665
> *anyone rollin to the video shoot in chula vista?
> *


at wat time player,.,.is it today ,.,.im down to ride out,.,.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

AP HIT ME UP LETS ROLL


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

whats going on today or this weekend?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@May 28 2011, 03:57 PM~20647997
> *whats going on today or this weekend?
> *


What's up Dave. There's a show here in Oceanside tomorrow. Lmk if u need some info


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 27 2011, 11:23 PM~20645282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIG ROB AND AP YA'LL ALREADY KNOW YA'LL RUN THIS STREET RIDING SHIT IN MY EYES. AIN'T NO OTHER CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDAZ CAN SAY THEY DO THE TYPE OF SHIT YA'LL DO OR RIDE THE PLACES YA'LL RIDE. I CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP. [/b] :h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 26 2011, 09:37 AM~20632847
> *MUCH PROPS AND LUV TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ OUT HERE IN S.D.
> I SEE YA'LL DOING YA'LL STREET THANG IN THEM CLEAN RIDAZ. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Dam dont over Look the GAME ...


http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20649360
> *Dam dont over Look the GAME ...
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4
> *


 :thumbsup:








MEMBERS ONLY.CC....NC SAN DIEGO...ALSO HITTING THE STREETS.....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 28 2011, 11:12 PM~20649786
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


That's right :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 28 2011, 11:25 PM~20649824
> *That's right :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE... WE KNOW YOU GUYS BE RIDING TOO..








STRAIGHT GAME.CC...POSTED UP @ LOWFORSHOW.CC.PICNIC,,,OCEANSIDE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 28 2011, 06:00 PM~20648461
> *BIG ROB AND AP YA'LL ALREADY KNOW YA'LL RUN THIS STREET RIDING SHIT IN MY EYES. AIN'T NO OTHER CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDAZ CAN SAY THEY DO THE TYPE OF SHIT YA'LL DO OR RIDE THE PLACES YA'LL RIDE.  I CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP.  *  :h5:
> [/b]


Can't wait big pimpin


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 28 2011, 06:00 PM~20648461
> *BIG ROB AND AP YA'LL ALREADY KNOW YA'LL RUN THIS STREET RIDING SHIT IN MY EYES. AIN'T NO OTHER CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDAZ CAN SAY THEY DO THE TYPE OF SHIT YA'LL DO OR RIDE THE PLACES YA'LL RIDE.  I CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP.  *  :h5:
> [/b]


:thumbsup:Islanders TTT.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2011, 12:50 AM~20650054
> *:thumbsup:Islanders TTT.
> *


Str8 Game TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mAjOrGaMe93_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634474
> *LETS DO THIS TRAFFIC SHIT
> *



oh yes sir ima roll out in 30 mins,,.

gamers hit me up fo sum traffic,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@May 28 2011, 12:59 PM~20647325
> *AP HIT ME UP LETS ROLL
> *



ah shit my bad big homie.,.,i was already cruizing around,.,.u got my celly info right,,,..,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 28 2011, 06:00 PM~20648461
> *BIG ROB AND AP YA'LL ALREADY KNOW YA'LL RUN THIS STREET RIDING SHIT IN MY EYES. AIN'T NO OTHER CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDAZ CAN SAY THEY DO THE TYPE OF SHIT YA'LL DO OR RIDE THE PLACES YA'LL RIDE.  I CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP.  *  :h5:
> [/b]



wat it do fasho,..,u kno we just out there tryin to get mofos motivated,.,.

i want mofos to come out they house n look at they rider b like yeah im takin this bitch out caus its a beutiful sunny tuesday.,.,just for the fuck of it., 

we gonna be heavy when u ride out with us player,.,.shit dont stop,,.sd on top one way or the other,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20649360
> *Dam dont over Look the GAME ...
> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4
> *



aw naw big homie,,.yall aint over looked,.  

i kno yalls rider is ready to bend corners anytime,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 28 2011, 11:12 PM~20649786
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



ey homie hit me up i need that info adress derictions wat ever to roll up to Oside,..,

its me and 69 ways that r down to roll up there right now,.,.


pm sent


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame+May 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20649360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

FUCK IT STEPH LETS JUST CALL EVERYONE OUT AND TAKE OVER SAN DIEGO AGAIN, IV BEEN HEARING SOME ROOMERS ABOUT BOTTOMS UP VS. STREET FAME, WELL DTREET FAME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS IN SD FROM STREET TO MONSTERS, SEE YALL NEXT SUNDAY, REMEMBER SD GAMEOVER STREET FAME RUNS THIS SAN DIEGO HOP GAME, BOTTOMS UP TELL THAT YOUNGSTER KEEP HIS MOUTH CLOSED, I TRYED TO STAY OFF BUT, IM BACK, AND IM BRINGING MY ARMY WIT ME,


----------



## SPARKYTKT (Jun 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 29 2011, 11:31 AM~20651528
> *NOW PLEASE EXPLAIN HOW I OVER LOOKED THE GAME WHEN U JUST QOUTED WHAT I WROTE AND IT SAYS CLEAR AS DAY....
> DAAAMN....  :uh:  MY BAD PIMP I DID'NT SEE THAT. :twak: MUCH PROPS TO MY DUDE MANNY FOR TIPPIN HIS SHIT UP AND STAY DOING WHAT HE DO ON SUM SUPER CLEAN STREET SHIT.  :yes:
> 
> ...


Diddo


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 29 2011, 10:48 AM~20651345
> *ey homie hit me up i need that info adress derictions wat ever to roll up to Oside,..,
> 
> its me and 69 ways that r down to roll up there right now,.,.
> ...


Ooooops, :biggrin: sorry homie I didn't get msg. But it was kool to see u out here. U and 69 ways. U know how it is. Pictures will be up later. Keep on riding lokos


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

B5 there you go Bruh


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice caddis


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*straight game ttt*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## TOMAS KNEEDEEP (Jun 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

this new layitlow sucks i like the old school one better


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

yo t mas wheres the video


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> this new layitlow sucks i like the old school one better


. That's right. All this time they took, for thizzz:-(


----------



## TOMAS KNEEDEEP (Jun 21, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> yo t mas wheres the video


it"s comming


----------



## TOMAS KNEEDEEP (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

THIS PAST SUNDAY INDIVIDUALS C.C. AND DELEGATION C.C.
SAN DIEGO WERE REPRESENTING AT A SHOW IN ROSARITO........


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

AFTERWARDS WE WENT AND HAD SOME BOMD AZZ TACOS..........


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

el kolorado said:


> this past sunday individuals c.c. And delegation c.c.
> san diego were representing at a show in rosarito........


dats some real rider shit ttt to yall


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


EL KOLORADO said:


> AFTERWARDS WE WENT AND HAD SOME BOMD AZZ TACOS..........


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

here are some pics from sunday we gotta do traffic more often fellas


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

*traffic*

nice drive up to the Oside to show support to the big 760 out there,.,.good turn out.,

after that took a nice drive down the coast n hit traffic in PB ,.,.met up with the riderz in el cajon blv,.,.sum pics.



wheres the punkass image uploader thing,..,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

cruisn nite in cajon tonite just to let you guys know.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

dragonlady_278 said:


> cruisn nite in cajon tonite just to let you guys know.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


>


MEMBERS ONLY.CC...AND GROUPE.CC..RIVERSIDE.CHAPTER..CRUISING OCEANSIDE BEACH LAST SUNDAY.



































THEN THE COPS HAD TO KILL THE FUN


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats goin on this weekend?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

for sale 59 - 64 lower front a arms all gold $300 not reinforced good for a lay and play car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whats goin on this weekend?


I heard a hop is going down


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

got a few pics just got download


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> I heard a hop is going down


Where at. What time


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Old shit rite here


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

what going down and were


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

ShortRound said:


> what going down and were


Sears wat it do


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

What time


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

GOT BATTERIES HOLLA!


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

How many u got


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

*MONEY*



BIGJOE619 said:


> Old shit rite here


 BIG MONEY CADDY


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

WUDDD UP S.D


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Old shit rite here
> 
> [/:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nono, check ur pms and hit me back


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

GOT A FEW BATTERIES LEFT HOLLA AT ME!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] POR SIEMPRE CC..SHOW


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

AP. AND 69WAY'S ROLLED IN FROM SAN DIEGO...:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

62 SS for Sale, Asking 15K OBO. I can be reached at 619-250-4113. Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

THE GAME DONT STOP TTMFT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Whos in traffic today anything hapnen?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Anything going on today?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

sears they hoppin at 9 pm


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Is 3rd ave starting tommorow?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i think so....... 5-8pm


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Whos going tommrrow ill be there the web site says it does start tommrrow 4 to 8


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

61 CLOWNIN said:


> 62 SS for Sale, Asking 15K OBO. I can be reached at 619-250-4113. Thanks and God Bless!


 TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

southsandiego said:


>


damn where the hell is all that music commin from?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE R A FEW PICS FROM THIS PAST SATURDAY- A SMALL SHOW IN RAMONA & TUESDAY'S CRUISE ON 3RD AVE..........


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

$200 each. Got to go! Hit me If interested.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whose ready for route 66 ?uffin:uffin: If anyone needs some artwork, I can get your hood AND trunk mural done by then


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy fathers day to all the real dads!!!
























































Today a Washington park." Q"n it up. Beautiful day


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Happy fathers day to all the real dads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS MUNNY


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Chillen at sears...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

CAR SHOW THIS PAST SATURDAY........................


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

SD TTT!!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

this sunday Majestics San DEiego is hosting a cruise night on El Cajon blvd at 5pm come out and bring ur ride for an evening on tha blvd


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> this sunday Majestics San DEiego is hosting a cruise night on El Cajon blvd at 5pm come out and bring ur ride for an evening on tha blvd




Nice Homie .. Nu Image C.C. will be there ....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Hit up 3rd ave today ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics Car Club once again invites every Car Club and solo riders to come cruise with us this Sunday June 26 at 5pm in El Cajon Blvd. 3rd Ave. in Chula Vista has had a lot of cars that participates hopefully we can start Sunday cruising back again like the good old day's. see everyone their!​


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

xavierthexman said:


>


Some of San Diego's Finest rides at the Del Mar Fair this week, Lookin Good :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I was driving through "Kensington" and saw this Cadi in a driveway. Super clean inside and out, 68,000 original miles, $3,000 OBO. I've got no room for it or might of bought it. Obviously owned by an old man as it had personalized Elks Lodge plates. Snapped some pics with my phone and thought I'd post em up in here in case anyones interested. Call the number on the "For Sale" sign if your interested.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn thats clean


obo too


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

oldskool 67 said:


> I was driving through "Kensington" and saw this Cadi in a driveway. Super clean inside and out, 68,000 original miles, $3,000 OBO. I've got no room for it or might of bought it. Obviously owned by an old man as it had personalized Elks Lodge plates. Snapped some pics with my phone and thought I'd post em up in here in case anyones interested. Call the number on the "For Sale" sign if your interested.


When we were at 3rd ave on tuesday we seen a clean ass one like this that was also for sale, excePt dude wanted 8,000 but said he would take 7,000...we were like  then he got offended when Russ laughed in his face!


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

YO IF ANYONE NEEDS BATTERIES I CAN GET THE BLACK ONES FOR $70 950 CCA HIT ME UP IF YOU GOT MY NUMBER!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> When we were at 3rd ave on tuesday we seen a clean ass one like this that was also for sale, excePt dude wanted 8,000 but said he would take 7,000...we were like  then he got offended when Russ laughed in his face!


Yeah rite, sounds like the dude was trying to sell a car in a market he didnt know. Next time he better check the Auto Trader first. That one I saw probably could of got picked up for about $2,200


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

who going out tonight for the majectics thing


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice day to cruise the Blvd. So clean your rides and hit the Blvd at 5pm


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> who going out tonight for the majectics thing


This gamer wants to wut up tone need a motor hit me up


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea. Have a good Sunday fellas. Be safe.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came out to cruise with the Majestics see you next event!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Im..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

On...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Top


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*To all my fellow riders in the Big S.D *
*Teacher Joe from San Diego Car Club.*
*Will be holding a cruise for Hamilton Elementary giving back to the kids.*
*IT's on July 13th local news and radio stations will be there and you'll be escorted by local police.will post more info. *
*later*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

island sunset said:


> *To all my fellow riders in the Big S.D *
> *Teacher Joe from San Diego Car Club.*
> *Will be holding a cruise for Hamilton Elementary giving back to the kids.*
> *IT's on July 13th local news and radio stations will be there and you'll be escorted by local police.will post more info. *
> *later*


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

the Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

island sunset said:


> *To all my fellow riders in the Big S.D *
> *Teacher Joe from San Diego Car Club.*
> *Will be holding a cruise for Hamilton Elementary giving back to the kids.*
> *IT's on July 13th local news and radio stations will be there and you'll be escorted by local police.will post more info. *
> *later*


Hes also looking for a hopper ..


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> the Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


im down! not the cleanest car but im down to hit them switches again! its summertime !!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> im down! not the cleanest car but im down to hit them switches again! its summertime !!


Thats wut up tho doe my dude... Ride till the wheels fall off


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> the Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


 lets do it


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


>


 nice ride homie!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*bad ass pic omar*


Amahury760 said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *bad ass pic omar*


X2!


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

island sunset said:


> *To all my fellow riders in the Big S.D *
> *Teacher Joe from San Diego Car Club.*
> *Will be holding a cruise for Hamilton Elementary giving back to the kids.*
> *IT's on July 13th local news and radio stations will be there and you'll be escorted by local police.will post more info. *
> *later*


What time? Maybe I can get some time off work


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

island sunset said:


> *To all my fellow riders in the Big S.D *
> *Teacher Joe from San Diego Car Club.*
> *Will be holding a cruise for Hamilton Elementary giving back to the kids.*
> *IT's on July 13th local news and radio stations will be there and you'll be escorted by local police.will post more info. *
> *later*


 
OK Fellas I spoke to Mr. D and he stated that he would like everyone to arrive between 4and 4:30pm and the awards will start at 5pm and after the awards will be the cruze and should be over by 6:30pm.
I will get further information from him later today and keep everyone posted .. 

Thanks in advance to ALL THOSE WHO CAN MAKE IT ... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

the Majestics San Diego would like to invite everyone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the stadium. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

looking for 2 tires one of my shits poped on the freeway today :banghead::banghead:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> looking for 2 tires one of my shits poped on the freeway today :banghead::banghead:


3"+ tuck aint no joke


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

so what is going on for tonite sunday july 3rd, just to let every 1 know i was in at sears and 1 guy said its going back to kamart dont know when .


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> looking for 2 tires one of my shits poped on the freeway today :banghead::banghead:


 got two 520's for 80 bucks for both hit me 619-616-4958


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

dragonlady_278 said:


> so what is going on for tonite sunday july 3rd, just to let every 1 know i was in at sears and 1 guy said its going back to kamart dont know when .


 yup it's going back to the big k


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Lil chuck from the big M got two dominators for 50. Or 1 for 30 bucks


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

SO WHATS GOIN DOWN FOR TONIGHT JULY 3RD????


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

kindo said:


> Lil chuck from the big M got two dominators for 50. Or 1 for 30 bucks


 tell him to hit me 735 4988


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

wheres everyone going to tonight????


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Sears PUT A TRESPASS ORDER MEANING SEARS IS NO LONGER A OPTION SO WAL MART TONIGHT GET THE WORD OUT WAL MART!!! TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> Sears PUT A TRESPASS ORDER MEANING SEARS IS NO LONGER A OPTION SO WAL MART TONIGHT GET THE WORD OUT WAL MART!!! TONIGHT!!!!


Dam... Fuck them then.... Ima cancel my sears card!


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

walmart was good till the stangs came into play with what they did could cost us our spot . they allmost hit a few cars out there not good.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

dragonlady_278 said:


> walmart was good till the stangs came into play with what they did could cost us our spot . they allmost hit a few cars out there not good.


 :thumbsup:not only that but theres also kids out there! take that shit somewhere else


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

thatz what i said to the white 1 out there they came so close to hitting the green 64 and rob some fools.


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Lil chuck tires still got some good life on them had thr pics but delted the, ill ask him to send me them again and post them up


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

southsandiego said:


> Sears PUT A TRESPASS ORDER MEANING SEARS IS NO LONGER A OPTION SO WAL MART TONIGHT GET THE WORD OUT WAL MART!!! TONIGHT!!!!


I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THEY FUCK WITH THE LOWRIDERS WHEN YOU GOT ALL THEM HONDAS LINED UP AT RALLYS, AND IT SEEMS LIKE THEY NEVER GET FUCKD WITH


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fonzoh said:


> I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY THEY FUCK WITH THE LOWRIDERS WHEN YOU GOT ALL THEM HONDAS LINED UP AT RALLYS, AND IT SEEMS LIKE THEY NEVER GET FUCKD WITH


 FUCK THE PIGS!! STRAIGHTGAME TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking for new or used tires 13x7 lmk


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

when i was able to leave walmart i went pass sears the cops were screwing with the imports there at ralleys.i just went home. as club peeps we need a place of our own make it texting only to let ours know car clubs only that mite work out who knows .


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

here is a short vid from the 4th little cruise sorry if i missed any clubs 

http://youtu.be/qsX-aIGWbvw


and one from the sunday at seaport 

http://youtu.be/l7n6A49H89I


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> the Majestics San Diego would like to invite everone out to El Cajon Blvd for a cruise after the car show on july 10th at the staduim. Lets fill the streets with riderz like it used to be back in the day.


:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> $200 each. Got to go! Hit me If interested.


Still got these. They need to go. Hit me up


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Still got these. They need to go. Hit me up


200 shit thats to much my dude yeeee


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> 200 shit thats to much my dude yeeee


Try to get them for cheaper elsewhere... Good luck yeeeeeeee


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


:thumbsup: WHUT UP HOMIE! NICE VID!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Try to get them for cheaper elsewhere... Good luck yeeeeeeee


Try me son


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Try me son


:roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Try me son


SOLD..... So.....


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> SOLD..... So.....


***** you posted that shit at 9:16 drove by yur pad at about 11:05 garage door open shit sitting in the same spot  let me guess they getting picked up later by the person who cashed you out what ever rocks that boat youngsta lol ttt for the homie making a sale


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> ***** you posted that shit at 9:16 drove by yur pad at about 11:05 garage door open shit sitting in the same spot  let me guess they getting picked up later by the person who cashed you out what ever rocks that boat youngsta lol ttt for the homie making a sale


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> :420:


X2.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

extreme autofest was pretty tight uffin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

OUT HERE ON EL CAJON BLVD


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tonight. ?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

El Cajon Blvd. Was cracking after the show today!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sears is no more.... A shit load of racers were peeling out but the cops weren't trippen. They were to busy ....


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Sears is no more.... A shit load of racers were peeling out but the cops weren't trippen. They were to busy ....


thats fucked up!!!!


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

good day n night hope its like that again next week


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Sears is no more.... A shit load of racers were peeling out but the cops weren't trippen. They were to busy ....


ANYONE ELSE GET BUSTED OTHER THAN MARIO?!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ivan619 said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

*A Reminder to all who are going to be able to help out Mr. D from san diego C.C. on Wed. the 13th at HAMILTON ELEMENTRY ... to all car clubs showing up please bring yor club banner. We will be able to hang them up at the school. If you can be there early cool if not when ever you show up .. any questions let me know ....*

*Thank you *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ivan619 said:


> uffin:


*STR8 GAME WHERE WAS YA'LL AT? I DIDN'T SEE ONE MEMBER AT THE SHOW. THE REAL MR. WASHED UP ASS SUGG WHERE U AT *****? I HOPE ALL THAT CLEAN SHIT YA'LL BUILDING IS HOTT AND READY BECAUSE WE WILL HAVE SOME CLEAN HOT SHIT FOR UR STREET RIDAZ,CHEVY RIDAZ AND RADICAL RIDAZ. 
TO ALL MY S.D RIDAZ IT WENT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY. 2 RIDAZ VS 4/5 OF THERES!! THEY SHOULD HAVE KNOWN IT AINT EASY TO BEAT THE BIG S.D!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

YEA IM BACK ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN S.D!!!
IF STEFEEZY DON'T GET IT POPPIN WHO WILL? THE FUCKIN WALMART SUCKS ASS AND MY RIVALS WON'T BRING OUT A FUCKIN CAR IF U PAID UMM.
I BEEN HOLDING BACK PLAYING CHEST JUST LIKE OTHERS HAVE BUT FUCK ALL THAT IT'S TIME TO GET THIS SHIT BACK POPPIN.
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL BUT ENOUGH IS ENOUGH


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Big porter...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Big porter...


I WAS REALLY SPEAKING TO THE FAVORITE ? FROM UR CLUB BUT PLEASE KNOW WE GOT SOMETHING FOR THOSE PRETTY LIL STREET THINGS U GUYS GOT.
CLEAN STOCK SHIT SWAGING! SO BE READY  SEE YA REAL SOON


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *STR8 GAME WHERE WAS YA'LL AT? I DIDN'T SEE ONE MEMBER AT THE SHOW. THE REAL MR. WASHED UP ASS SUGG WHERE U AT *****? I HOPE ALL THAT CLEAN SHIT YA'LL BUILDING IS HOTT AND READY BECAUSE WE WILL HAVE SOME CLEAN HOT SHIT FOR UR STREET RIDAZ,CHEVY RIDAZ AND RADICAL RIDAZ. *
> *TO ALL MY S.D RIDAZ IT WENT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY. 2 RIDAZ VS 4/5 OF THERES!! THEY SHOULD HAVE KNOWN IT AINT EASY TO BEAT THE BIG S.D!*


 
*i was in the back smoking my weed playin with my nose drinking my tallcan...thanks for asking:thumbsup::rofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> *i was in the back smoking my weed playin with my nose drinking my tallcan...thanks for asking:thumbsup::rofl:*


THAN U SHOULD HAVE REALLY BEEN ON THESE L.A CATS HELMENT WITH US BECAUSE IT SOUNDS LIKE U WERE FUCKED..... UP!!! 

DON'T GET IT TWISTED FELLAS. MUCH LUV TO MY STR8 GAME HOMIEZ BUT IT'S TIME TO COME OUT FELLAS WE ARE WAY PAST DUE.
SUMMER IS HERE GOT DAAMN IT....


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


> Big porter...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FYI MOST GAMERS ARE UNDER CONSTRUCTION MAKING LIL CHANGES TO THERE SHIT TO THERE CLEAN SHIT AT THAT!!! IF U KNOW STRAIGHTGAME THEN YOU KNOW WE KEEP GOIN AND GOIN MAKING OUR RIDER CLEANER AND CLEANER "THE GAME DONT STOP" STEP YO GAME UP ANY ONE CAN MAKE A CAR JUMP "WAIGHT" ONLY SOME WILL RATHER HIT THE HIGHWAY OR THEM STREETS YEAH DAT... O YEAH TO ALL MY HOPPERS AND REAL RIDERS GOD BLESS  PIMP JUICES


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

WELL SAID :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> FYI MOST GAMERS ARE UNDER CONSTRUCTION MAKING LIL CHANGES TO THERE SHIT TO THERE CLEAN SHIT AT THAT!!!_ IF U KNOW STRAIGHTGAME THEN YOU KNOW WE KEEP GOIN_ AND GOIN MAKING OUR RIDER CLEANER AND CLEANER "THE GAME DONT STOP" STEP YO GAME UP ANY ONE CAN MAKE A CAR JUMP "WAIGHT" ONLY SOME WILL RATHER HIT THE HIGHWAY OR THEM STREETS YEAH DAT... O YEAH TO ALL MY HOPPERS AND REAL RIDERS GOD BLESS  PIMP JUICES
> *Hi Buddy!!!! "real Riders Do Real Things"....yea dat...:thumbsup:......Much Love To My Whole City And All The Riders Past Present And Future...........San Diego Is Just The Fuckin Best Hands Down.......Oh Yeah....Fuck Haters Too....Past Present And Future.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> mAjOrGaMe93 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI MOST GAMERS ARE UNDER CONSTRUCTION MAKING LIL CHANGES TO THERE SHIT TO THERE CLEAN SHIT AT THAT!!!_ IF U KNOW STRAIGHTGAME THEN YOU KNOW WE KEEP GOIN_ AND GOIN MAKING OUR RIDER CLEANER AND CLEANER "THE GAME DONT STOP" STEP YO GAME UP ANY ONE CAN MAKE A CAR JUMP "WAIGHT" ONLY SOME WILL RATHER HIT THE HIGHWAY OR THEM STREETS YEAH DAT... O YEAH TO ALL MY HOPPERS AND REAL RIDERS GOD BLESS  PIMP JUICES
> ...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIG "GAMER" SAID IT


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

southsandiego said:


>


Thats the shit my dude


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


>


 GOOD VIDEO BIG DOG KEEP THEM COMING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Good video! :nicoderm:


southsandiego said:


>


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:wave::wave:good bye lol


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 334394
> View attachment 334393
> 
> View attachment 334395
> :wave::wave:good bye lol


 Cashed out huh joe thats whats up


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just made a cool deal... the duce will be back...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> just made a cool deal... the duce will be back...


Fuck man I was just bout to cash u out...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMN I SHOULD HAVE WAITED... LOL


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

GAME TIGHT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> GAME TIGHT


KEEP THIS GAME SHIT TO THE TOP


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 334394
> View attachment 334393
> 
> View attachment 334395
> :wave::wave:good bye lol


:nicoderm::nicoderm::h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

OUR TIME CCSD AND SUPREME STYLES CCSD ON EL CAJON BLVD.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> View attachment 335225
> 
> OUR TIME CCSD AND SUPREME STYLES CCSD ON EL CAJON BLVD.


Nice


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> View attachment 335225
> 
> OUR TIME CCSD AND SUPREME STYLES CCSD ON EL CAJON BLVD.


NICE SEEN U GUYS OUT THERE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

da weekend is almost here!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> View attachment 335225
> 
> OUR TIME CCSD AND SUPREME STYLES CCSD ON EL CAJON BLVD.


 Looking good fellas. SSCCSD & OTCC TTMFT


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Fellas On July 13th we had the 1st annual Awards Cereamony for the 5th graders at Hamilton Elementry with Mr. D from San Diego Car Club ...

Here are some pictures of that Day .. Thanks to all who showed up for the kids ...

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0015-1.jpg
Nu Image car club
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0017-1.jpg
Touch of Diego car club
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0040-1.jpg
LIFE in San Diego car club
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0283-1.jpg
Impala’s car club

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0121-1.jpg
Mr. D and the Principal ( Mary Taylor ) 
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0116.jpg
Some of the staff..


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/drowsey68_photos/DSC_0015-1.jpg
Nu Image car club


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry fellas cant post the pictures ??? .


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

ok lets try this one more time .....











Nu Image carclub










Touch of Diego car club










LIFE in San Diego car club











Impalas car club

And San Diego car club with 2 motorcyle clubs the Madrinos and the Slumlords


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that came out hope you guys enjoyed them and hopefully do it again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Good shit. Props to those that went out their


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Game Over c.c :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
The GAME DON'T STOP


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Game Over c.c :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: The GAME DON'T STOP


 YEA THAT WONT EVER STOP... NEVER NO SURPRISES FELLAS


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope the cars look better than that plaque.


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

NICE RIDES SD! :thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

I need a carburator 2 barrel rebuit let me know who can do it or knows some one thanks in advance


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> I need a carburator 2 barrel rebuit let me know who can do it or knows some one thanks in advance


 (rebuilt)


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

*pimpn*



mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> (rebuilt)


 I HAVE WHAT YOUR LOOKN 4 HIT ME


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigk said:


> I HAVE WHAT YOUR LOOKN 4 HIT ME


 Their he is.....!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigk said:


> I HAVE WHAT YOUR LOOKN 4 HIT ME


As the boards flood with $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$! What it do BIG$!?!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

TO THOSE FROM S.D THAT WANNA RIDE. WE ARE GOING TO L.A TO GIVE THEM SOME REAL S.D BUMPER CHECKING LATER ON TODAY.
WE WILL BE LEAVING AROUND 2PM. IF U CAN'T MAKE IT, JUST WISH US LUCK BECAUSE IT'S GOING DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY.

PS. TO U CATS THAT'S SPEAKING ON THE GAME OVER PLAQUES. U GUYS SHOULD BE HAPPY IT DON'T SAY STR8 GAME OVER ON IT. WE WILL ALWAYS BE RIVALS BUT WE AIN'T TRIPPIN OFF YA'LL LIKE THAT. WE GOT BIGGER PROBLEMS TO WORRY ABOUT. LIKE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE S.D CITY BECAUSE YA'LL SHOW IN THE HELL AIN'T!!!
I WILL COMMENT ON YA'LL POST WHEN WE GET BACK FROM YELLING GAME OVER S.D ALL ON FOLKS CAMCORDERS FROM PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

I THINK THAT PLAQUE SHIT IS A LIL TO MUCH "DISRESPECTFUL" BUT THEN AGAIN AINT NOTHING FA SHO BUT THE GAME  GOD BLESS


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigk said:


> I HAVE WHAT YOUR LOOKN 4 HIT ME


 Pm me what you got


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> TO THOSE FROM S.D THAT WANNA RIDE. WE ARE GOING TO L.A TO GIVE THEM SOME REAL S.D BUMPER CHECKING LATER ON TODAY.
> WE WILL BE LEAVING AROUND 2PM. IF U CAN'T MAKE IT, JUST WISH US LUCK BECAUSE IT'S GOING DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY.
> 
> PS. TO U CATS THAT'S SPEAKING ON THE GAME OVER PLAQUES. U GUYS SHOULD BE HAPPY IT DON'T SAY STR8 GAME OVER ON IT. WE WILL ALWAYS BE RIVALS BUT WE AIN'T TRIPPIN OFF YA'LL LIKE THAT. WE GOT BIGGER PROBLEMS TO WORRY ABOUT. LIKE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE S.D CITY BECAUSE YA'LL SHOW IN THE HELL AIN'T!!!
> ...


No way in hell it could ever read str8 game over anyway. Never would it happen, so dont think your doin us any favor guy. I just think another name could have been thought of with all those creative minds you have over there. It's whatever though, i actually dont need to hear a reason for it. What I am wondering is can somebody from any car club join or how does that work? Whats the requirements?


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> No way in hell it could ever read str8 game over anyway. Never would it happen, so dont think your doin us any favor guy. I just think another name could have been thought of with all those creative minds you have over there. It's whatever though, i actually dont need to hear a reason for it. What I am wondering is can somebody from any car club join or how does that work? Whats the requirements?


 X200


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> I THINK THAT PLAQUE SHIT IS A LIL TO MUCH "DISRESPECTFUL" BUT THEN AGAIN AINT NOTHING FA SHO BUT THE GAME  GOD BLESS


*NO DISRESPECT AT ALL PIMP. BUT UR MEMBERS/CLUB BEEN DISRESPECTING REAL RIDAZ,CLUBS AND FACTORS IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME. NOW THE SHIT TURNED BIG AND CAME TO HUNT YA'LL!
SO IT IS WHAT IT IS BRA BRA.. MOST OF YA'LL ARE STILL MY PATNAS SO NO MATTER WHAT IMMA STILL FUCK WITH YA'LL.
THE BIG SD FO LIFE!!*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wheres everyone going to be at today!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> No way in hell it could ever read str8 game over anyway. Never would it happen, so dont think your doin us any favor guy. I just think another name could have been thought of with all those creative minds you have over there. It's whatever though, i actually dont need to hear a reason for it. What I am wondering is can somebody from any car club join or how does that work? Whats the requirements?


WHY U WANNA SWITCH CLUB ALREADY BRA?!? THE STR8 GAME OVER CLICK AIN'T NEVER ASK FOR PERMISSION PERIOD IF WE WANTED TO WE WOULD HAVE PUT THE STR8 ON IT BUT WE DIDN'T THINK IT LOOK GOOD ON THE PLAQUES. :rofl: NOW GAME OVER AIN'T STR8 JUST FOR YA'LL IT'S FOR ANY AND EVERYBODY! 

PS. IF U WANNA FIND OUT THE REQUIREMENTS PM ME AND I WILL INVITE U TO ONE OF THE MEETINGS.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WHY U WANNA SWITCH CLUB ALREADY BRA?!? THE STR8 GAME OVER CLICK AIN'T NEVER ASK FOR PERMISSION PERIOD IF WE WANTED TO WE WOULD HAVE PUT THE STR8 ON IT BUT WE DIDN'T THINK IT LOOK GOOD ON THE PLAQUES. :rofl: NOW GAME OVER AIN'T STR8 JUST FOR YA'LL IT'S FOR ANY AND EVERYBODY!
> 
> PS. IF U WANNA FIND OUT THE REQUIREMENTS PM ME AND I WILL INVITE U TO ONE OF THE MEETINGS.[/Q
> Hey, do you man:dunno: ,you wanna fly a flase statement, go ahead,not goin on about that.Not a thought of switchin anything in my BACK WINDOW Bra! The "GAMES BEEN GOOD TO ME" And I AINT GOIN NOWHERE.- I'm just tryin to figure it all out thats all. Didn't understand  what all that is. Thats it. So if it takes all that, I'll just wait to see for myself.Nice Talk.


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*STRAIGHT GAME TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

MR.SUPERB said:


> *STRAIGHT GAME TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup:ALREADY!! ALL the people takin time to make some clean ridas..........TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

MR.SUPERB said:


> *STRAIGHT GAME TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


There he is...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LIKE I SAID S.D WE RUN THIS HOP SHIT. WE PUT IT DOWN IN THE WORST WAY IN L.A!!!
MUCH PROPS,LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY S.D RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT WITH ME AND MADE HISTORY.

L.A AIN'T NEVER BEEN SHUT DOWN LIKE THAT.
THEY HAVE TO COME FOR SOME GET BACK SO STAY READY S.D SO U DON'T HAVE TO GET READY.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> I THINK THAT PLAQUE SHIT IS A LIL TO MUCH "DISRESPECTFUL" BUT THEN AGAIN AINT NOTHING FA SHO BUT THE GAME  GOD BLESS


*
LIKE I SAID PIMP JERRY.. GAME OVER IS A BIGGER MOVEMENT AND I'M SURE L.A WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO TELL U. WE YELLED THAT SHIT ALL NIGHT LONG AND IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH STR8 GAME CC PERIOD. 
EVEN THO YA'LL MIGHT SAY I'M FULL OF SHIT, U GUYS OR NOT OUR CONCERNS BUT U WILL ALWAYS BE OUR HOPPIN RIVALS.*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LIKE I SAID S.D WE RUN THIS HOP SHIT. WE PUT IT DOWN IN THE WORST WAY IN L.A!!!
> MUCH PROPS,LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY S.D RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT WITH ME AND MADE HISTORY.
> 
> L.A AIN'T NEVER BEEN SHUT DOWN LIKE THAT.
> THEY HAVE TO COME FOR SOME GET BACK SO STAY READY S.D SO U DON'T HAVE TO GET READY.*


Wheres all the pictures at of the History you made? Lozano was still here in SD??


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Page 79, so I better post s 79!


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

what up baller I see ya in the back yard,mucho money back there


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LIKE I SAID PIMP JERRY.. GAME OVER IS A BIGGER MOVEMENT AND I'M SURE L.A WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO TELL U. WE YELLED THAT SHIT ALL NIGHT LONG AND IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH STR8 GAME CC PERIOD. EVEN THO YA'LL MIGHT SAY I'M FULL OF SHIT, U GUYS OR NOT OUR CONCERNS BUT U WILL ALWAYS BE OUR HOPPIN RIVALS.*


 MAN GOTA BUILD ME SOMETHING


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Bird said:


> Wheres all the pictures at of the History you made? Lozano was still here in SD??


*I DIDN'T MAKE HISTORY "WE" MADE HISTORY BRA. AS IN ME,CHAIO,BIG BOY,ARCHI,GT,WAYNIE,MIKE AND THE REST OF THE S.D PATNAS THAT WENT TO SUPPORT OUR MOVEMENT.. :thumbsup:
WHY CAN'T U START OFF WITH A CONGRATS OR SOMETHING POSITIVE. 
JUST LIKE UR HATEING IS NOW HISTORY, BY THE WAY WHERES UR HOPPIN GAME AT? U ALWAYS HAVE BEEN A ONE HIT WONDER ANYWAY THAT NEVER HIT HARD PERIOD. :rofl:

PS. THE REVOLUTION WAS NOT TELEVISED! DO THE RESEARCH BEFORE SPEAKING HOMIE!!
*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

southsandiego said:


>


THE FIRST RAP WAS SICK AS FUCK...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> MAN GOTA BUILD ME SOMETHING


*YES U DO PIMP..I HOPE U DO BETTER THAN SOME OF UR HOMIES.. :thumbsup:
I WISHED UR HOPPING STR8 GAME HOMIES WOULD HAVE BEEN APART OF THIS HISTORY.
I DID TRY THO. I CALLED SOME OF THEM, I TEXT, I PUT OUT A POST ON LAYITLOW TO UNITE. I EVEN OFFERED TO CHANGE OUR NAME AND I DID NOT GET ONE RESPONSE. 
I THOUGHT IT WAS WRONG AT FIRST BUT NOW I THANK U CERTAIN CATS FOR NOT RESPONDING BECAUSE S.D IS GOING TO HANDLE THIS SHIT WITH OR WITHOUT U.

THANKS FOR NOTHING HOMIES, SEE YA SOON!! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DIDN'T MAKE HISTORY "WE" MADE HISTORY BRA. AS IN ME,CHAIO,BIG BOY,ARCHI,GT,WAYNIE,MIKE AND THE REST OF THE S.D PATNAS THAT WENT TO SUPPORT OUR MOVEMENT.. :thumbsup:
> WHY CAN'T U START OFF WITH A CONGRATS OR SOMETHING POSITIVE.
> JUST LIKE UR HATEING IS NOW HISTORY, BY THE WAY WHERES UR HOPPIN GAME AT? U ALWAYS HAVE BEEN A ONE HIT WONDER ANYWAY THAT NEVER HIT HARD PERIOD. :rofl:
> 
> ...


I just asked a simple question and got all that!!! I quit waisting my money on all that shit and got something to show for it thats gonna hold its value in the long haul. Been there done that PATNA! And when I did hop it was always clean and if I did fuck up a fender or something it was fixed the next weekend. tHE SHIT i HOPPED WAS CLEAN ENOUGH TO TAKE TO THE SHOW ASWELL AND NEVER WAISTED MY TIME ON RAGGEDY SHIT. SO THERE YOU GO. AND IT WASNT A ONE HIT WONDER. FOR THE RECORD I'M ONE OF THE ONES WHO SET THE PATH IN SD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Bird said:


> I just asked a simple question and got all that!!! I quit waisting my money on all that shit and got something to show for it thats gonna hold its value in the long haul. Been there done that PATNA! And when I did hop it was always clean and if I did fuck up a fender or something it was fixed the next weekend. tHE SHIT i HOPPED WAS CLEAN ENOUGH TO TAKE TO THE SHOW ASWELL AND NEVER WAISTED MY TIME ON RAGGEDY SHIT. SO THERE YOU GO. AND IT WASNT A ONE HIT WONDER. FOR THE RECORD I'M ONE OF THE ONES WHO SET THE PATH IN SD


*OK OK UR RIGHT. I CAN RESPECT THAT COME BACK BIRD. :uh: I'M AREADY ARGUING FOR THE TOWN ON THESE L.A TOPICS THAN I READ THIS SHIT U WROTE AND I JUMP THE GUN.. :banghead: MY BAD IF I TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY BUT IT'S HOW U WROTE IT.. :h5:
WE ALL KNOW THE 64 IS THE KING OF OUR CITY BUT WE DIDN'T NEED LAZANO ON THIS MISSION WE KNEW WE HAD IT ON LOCK WITH THE AMMO WE HAD.
JUST BECAUSE THE 64 IS NOT THERE DOES NOT MEAN S.D CAN'T HOLD OR SHUT A CITY DOWN. SOME OF US S.D HOPPERS TOOK UR COMMENT AS DISRESPECT BECAUSE WE ALL WENT TO REP THE TOWN AS ONE UNIT. :h5: IF THEY WOULD HAVE WHOOP ARE ASS WHICH THEY DIDN'T THAN WE WOULD HAVE RAN TO GO GET LOZANO THE BIG GUN. :machinegun:
"I GOT MAJOR LOVE FOR U PIMP, U ARE A S.D GENARAL". :yes:
BUT THIS S.D GENARAL LIKES TO PLAY CHEST NOT CHECKERS! :nono: 619 NEEDS THAT 64 TO SIT BACK AND WAIT FOR THE RIGHT MOMENT TRUST ME!! :shh:
READ WHAT THERE SAYING ALREADY!*




dena4life-D said:


> I TOLD MY BOY MIKE D WATCH AND SEE WHAT WE DO THIS SUNDAY SD DONT HAVE SHIT WATCH AND SEE THIS SUNDAY THEY GOING 2 HAVE 2 PULL OUT THAT 64 4 OUR CARS BECAUSE THEY CANT FUCK WITH OUR G BODY AND MY 62 IS GOING 2 BE BACK OUT 4 THE STRAIGHT GAME CAR SHOW AND VEGAS AND WATCH WHAT I DO 2 THAT 64





HARBOR RIDER said:


> SAN DIEGO DID THERE THING LAST NIGHT I TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM BUT ITS STILL EARLY IN THE GAME BUT YOU GUYS DID THAT THE WAGON WAS WORKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER AND THAT TOWNCAR & THAT CUTLESS.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OK OK UR RIGHT. I CAN RESPECT THAT COME BACK BIRD. :uh: I'M AREADY ARGUING FOR THE TOWN ON THESE L.A TOPICS THAN I READ THIS SHIT U WROTE AND I JUMP THE GUN.. :banghead: MY BAD IF I TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY BUT IT'S HOW U WROTE IT.. :h5:
> WE ALL KNOW THE 64 IS THE KING OF OUR CITY BUT WE DIDN'T NEED LAZANO ON THIS MISSION WE KNEW WE HAD IT ON LOCK WITH THE AMMO WE HAD.
> JUST BECAUSE THE 64 IS NOT THERE DOES NOT MEAN S.D CAN'T HOLD OR SHUT A CITY DOWN. SOME OF US S.D HOPPERS TOOK UR COMMENT AS DISRESPECT BECAUSE WE ALL WENT TO REP THE TOWN AS ONE UNIT. :h5: IF THEY WOULD HAVE WHOOP ARE ASS WHICH THEY DIDN'T THAN WE WOULD HAVE RAN TO GO GET LOZANO THE BIG GUN. :machinegun:
> "I GOT MAJOR LOVE FOR U PIMP, U ARE A S.D GENARAL". :yes:
> ...


Its all good. I just wanted to see some pictures and I dropped my boys name in which I shouldnt have. No disrespect intended and I think all of SD should be getting ready for the Straight game picnic. Best picnic of the year last year and alot of out of towners came down and I'm sure there coming again


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Bird said:


> Its all good. I just wanted to see some pictures and I dropped my boys name in which I shouldnt have. No disrespect intended and I think all of SD should be getting ready for the Straight game picnic. Best picnic of the year last year and alot of out of towners came down and I'm sure there coming again


SOUNDS GOOD G. I JUST FELT LIKE U SINGLED ME OUT BY SAYING "I" MADE HISTORY WHEN IT WAS A S.D MOVEMENT. I JUST HAPPEN TO SET THE SHIT UP.
U ASKED FOR PICS WHEN MY WORD SHOULD BE GOOD.
I NEVER HAVE LIED AND NEVER WOULD LIE TO U OR ANYONE ABOUT SOME FACTS. HOW HIGH WAS M.I.A IT WAS FOLKS FROM THERE OWN CITY WHO SAID DARREL AND JOHN WAS SCARED TO GET WORKED. THEY HAD CARS READY TO HOP AND WOULD NOT BRING THEM OUT PERIOD. I CALL THAT HISTORY FOLKS.

I AGREE STR8 GAME DOES HAS THE BEST PIC NIC OF THE YEAR AND IT WILL BE ANOTHER GREAT ONE.
FOR THE RECORD... GAME OVER S.D IS GOING TO GIVE THE OUTTA TOWNERS A HOP BUT IT'S A MUST THAT WE JUMP AGAIST STR8 GAME CC PERIOD POINT BLANK.
SO WE DON'T WANNA HEAR THAT WAIT UNTILL LATER SHIT. IF WE FEEL LIKE PULLING UP TO ONE OF THERE BUMPERS PLEASE FALL BACK AND ENJOY THE SHOW.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S A FEW PICS I DUG UP REAL QUICK PIMP.. BUT TRUTH IS U HAD TO BE THERE TO REALLY FEEL THE MOVEMENT OR JUST ASK SUMBODY.
HOPEFULLY THEY DON'T EDIT THE FOOTAGE BECAUSE U WILL SEE UR CITY DID SHuT SHIT DOWN SO BE PROUD. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL I'M GOING BACK TO SLEEP IT WAS A LONG NIGHT.
U SEE THE SD #1 IN THE AIR YELLING GAME OVER. I ALSO WAS YELLING NEXT...... *








BIG ARCHI CAME ALL BRAND NEW SD DOING THE DAAMN THANG IN THAT REGAL. MUCH PROPS TO CURBSIDE FOR HELPING SHUTING THEM LA BOYS UP.








YA'LL ALREADY KNOW THIS MAN STAY SHOCKING US WITH KNEW INCHES.. MUCH LUV GT HOMIEZ


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S A FEW PICS I DUG UP REAL QUICK PIMP.. BUT TRUTH IS U HAD TO BE THERE TO REALLY FEEL THE MOVEMENT OR JUST ASK SUMBODY.
> HOPEFULLY THEY DON'T EDIT THE FOOTAGE BECAUSE U WILL SEE UR CITY DID SHOT SHIT DOWN SO BE PROUD. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL I'M GOING BACK TO SLEEP IT WAS A LONG NIGHT.
> U SEE THE SD #1 IN THE AIR YELLING GAME OVER. I ALSO WAS YELLING NEXT...... *
> 
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S A FEW PICS I DUG UP REAL QUICK PIMP.. BUT TRUTH IS U HAD TO BE THERE TO REALLY FEEL THE MOVEMENT OR JUST ASK SUMBODY.
> HOPEFULLY THEY DON'T EDIT THE FOOTAGE BECAUSE U WILL SEE UR CITY DID SHuT SHIT DOWN SO BE PROUD. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL I'M GOING BACK TO SLEEP IT WAS A LONG NIGHT.
> U SEE THE SD #1 IN THE AIR YELLING GAME OVER. I ALSO WAS YELLING NEXT...... *
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohhh hellll yea my fav,time of the year


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

KEEP THIS **** SHIT TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I KNOW U ALL HEARD L.A IS COMING FOR BATTLE THIS SUNDAY 619. 
I NEED U TO STAY READY SO U DONT HAVE TO GET READY. STREET RIDAZ TO HOPING RIDAZ. :fool2:
IF THEY DO SHOW UP, THERE COMING TO PLAY HARD! I'M READY FOR WAR. THE ? IS ARE U? :nicoderm:

I'M NOT EVEN SURE WHERE IT SHOULD GO DOWN AT. :dunno: I'M THINKING EITHER J STREET,LOZANO'S YARD OR GO OLD SKOOL WITH IT AND GO TO FAMMART!
UR OPION IS NEEDED S.D. :yes:
COME SUPPORT,HAVE FUN AND LETS SEND THESE DUDES BACK HOME WITH SOME MCDOUBLES AND A CUP OF WATER WITH NO ICE. :rimshot:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!! :angel:

THE BIG SD #1*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

j street or fam bam or even gate way where viejetos had their picnic..


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I KNOW U ALL HEARD L.A IS COMING FOR BATTLE THIS SUNDAY 619.
> I NEED U TO STAY READY SO U DONT HAVE TO GET READY. STREET RIDAZ TO HOPING RIDAZ. :fool2:
> IF THEY DO SHOW UP, THERE COMING TO PLAY HARD! I'M READY FOR WAR. THE ? IS ARE U? :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I KNOW U ALL HEARD L.A IS COMING FOR BATTLE THIS SUNDAY 619. I NEED U TO STAY READY SO U DONT HAVE TO GET READY. STREET RIDAZ TO HOPING RIDAZ. :fool2:IF THEY DO SHOW UP, THERE COMING TO PLAY HARD! I'M READY FOR WAR. THE ? IS ARE U? :nicoderm:I'M NOT EVEN SURE WHERE IT SHOULD GO DOWN AT. :dunno: I'M THINKING EITHER J STREET,LOZANO'S YARD OR GO OLD SKOOL WITH IT AND GO TO FAMMART!UR OPION IS NEEDED S.D. :yes:COME SUPPORT,HAVE FUN AND LETS SEND THESE DUDES BACK HOME WITH SOME MCDOUBLES AND A CUP OF WATER WITH NO ICE. :rimshot:MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!! :angel:THE BIG SD #1*


 THE BAM


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> THE BAM


*WHAT IT DOO GAMER !!!!!!! YEAH DAT' & THE POPEYES SHUT DOWN ..... *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MR.SUPERB said:


> *WHAT IT DOO GAMER !!!!!!! YEAH DAT' & THE POPEYES SHUT DOWN ..... *


 YEAH DAT MY BOI....... SOME MAJOR ACTION BUT NO CHICKEN SHIT :-|


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats good SD whats going to be location FamBam???


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Theres no one in fam bam


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

So is it at a later time or diff spot??


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Idk thts what im trynna figure out?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Y'all missed out. It went down during the day....


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn what where at?that shit suckz i missed it any flicks or n video?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MY BAD S.D I SHOULD HAVE MADE SURE SOME ONE POSTED THE SPOT. I NEVER GOT A CHANCE BECAUSE THESE LA DUDES CAME EARLY AND WOULD NOT LEAVE.
THESE DUDES CAME TO PLAY BALL. BUT DON'T TRIP BECAUSE S.D IS GOING TO SOME SHOW THERE HAVING IN LA. SO JOIN US IF U LIKE.
MUCH PROPS... FUCK THAT!! I MEAN MAJOR PROPS AND RESPECT :h5: :thumbsup: TO OUR STR8 GAME HOMIES FIRST AND FOR MOST FOR SHOWING UP AND PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. S.D REALLY APPRICIATE U GUYS HOMIES. WE/SD NEED YA'LL G.. SD FOR LIFE!!

MUCH LUV TO THOSE THAT MADE IT AND THOSE THAT COULD'NT MAKE IT. 
FEEL GOOD BECAUSE WE DID ARE THANG OUT THERE HOMIES! THERE MISSION WAS NOT SUCCESSFUL AT ALL, THEY DIDN'T SHUT DOWN SHIT. THEY DID COME PLAY HARD BALL LIKE I TOLD YA'LL.
I KNOW IN MY HEART WE WILL AND CAN SHUT DOWN THERE HOPPING GAME WHEN WE COME TOGETHER AS ONE FOR THE CITY OF THE BIG BAD SD!

I'M SLEEPY AS HELL, SO I'M OUTTA HERE FOLKS.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

YES SIR FO SHEEEZY


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD S.D I SHOULD HAVE MADE SURE SOME ONE POSTED THE SPOT. I NEVER GOT A CHANCE BECAUSE THESE LA DUDES CAME EARLY AND WOULD NOT LEAVE.
> THESE DUDES CAME TO PLAY BALL. BUT DON'T TRIP BECAUSE S.D IS GOING TO SOME SHOW THERE HAVING IN LA. SO JOIN US IF U LIKE.
> MUCH PROPS... FUCK THAT!! I MEAN MAJOR PROPS AND RESPECT :h5: :thumbsup: TO OUR STR8 GAME HOMIES FIRST AND FOR MOST FOR SHOWING UP AND PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. S.D REALLY APPRICIATE U GUYS HOMIES. WE/SD NEED YA'LL G.. SD FOR LIFE!!
> 
> ...



aw dizam my battery in my camera was charged to dizam.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Big ups to my Fellow GAMERS that put it down and much luv for the rest of SD that held there own that day as well!! ALL THE WAY FROM ISLA MUJERES ON THIS LOWRIDIN SHIT!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Big ups to my Fellow GAMERS that put it down and much luv for the rest of SD that held there own that day as well!! ALL THE WAY FROM ISLA MUJERES ON THIS LOWRIDIN SHIT!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Fuck bro , can I get a flick of the sand and ocean!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

[SUP][SUB]*[SUB][SUP]TOPIC LINK :
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309973-straight-game-c-c-san-diego-picnic-hop-8-28-11-a.html [/SUP][/SUB]*
*[SUB][SUP]







[/SUP][/SUB]*[/SUB][/SUP]​


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


big $uge said:


> [SUP][SUB]*[SUB][SUP]TOPIC LINK :
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309973-straight-game-c-c-san-diego-picnic-hop-8-28-11-a.html [/SUP][/SUB]*
> View attachment 341174
> [/SUB][/SUP]​


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LAST PICNIC WAS GOOD C U GUYS OUT THERE.... THE CROWD CAR CLUB WILL B THERE


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

WHO?????????????????????


bangn67 said:


>


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

big $uge said:


> [SUP][SUB]*[SUB][SUP]TOPIC LINK :
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309973-straight-game-c-c-san-diego-picnic-hop-8-28-11-a.html [/SUP][/SUB]*
> *[SUB][SUP]
> 
> ...


LAST YEAR WAS SICC CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

DESERTBOUND said:


> WHO?????????????????????


 okay!!!!!!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a few batteries for 85 each. If you dont have my number get it from someone cause i might not see your pms.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

*LA show*

a few pics


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one know a good affordabel Mechanic in South San Diego need work on a lincoln..!
thanx


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

T T T :420::inout::drama:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD HOPPIN,BEST SPORT BIKE/HAWGS,MUSIC,FOOD,PHOTO SHOOTS AND MUCH MORE DOWN HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D PRESANTED BY NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS.... IT'S THERE GRAND OPENING!!

HOP CONTEST... SINGLE AND DOUBLE MUST HAVE STOCK BOTTOM ARMS... RADICALS CLASS ALSO!

FOR MORE INFO CALL 619-287-1401*


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


nice picture of my car.next year it will have new interior.that's if I don't sell or trade it.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

TTT for my fellow S.D ridas!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*ISLANDERS C.C.*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD HOPPIN,BEST SPORT BIKE/HAWGS,MUSIC,FOOD,PHOTO SHOOTS AND MUCH MORE DOWN HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D PRESANTED BY NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS.... IT'S THERE GRAND OPENING!!
> 
> HOP CONTEST... SINGLE AND DOUBLE MUST HAVE STOCK BOTTOM ARMS... RADICALS CLASS ALSO!
> 
> FOR MORE INFO CALL 619-287-1401*


GOT PIC'S FROM THERE WILL POST SOON


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

island sunset said:


> *ISLANDERS C.C.*


nice!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

island sunset said:


> *ISLANDERS C.C.*


 TTT FOR A BAD ASS ISLANDERS FLICK


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

If I missed your car im sorry


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *ISLANDERS C.C.*


 TTMFT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## dubfrnic (Jan 6, 2009)

THANK U ISLANDERS FOR THE PICS AND WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND HANG OUT WIT US AT NEW IMAGE. 

DUB!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: CONGRATS TO NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS FOR THE NEW SHOP...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*TTT FOR ALL THE RIDERZ IN SAN DIEGO*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

dubfrnic said:


> THANK U ISLANDERS FOR THE PICS AND WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND HANG OUT WIT US AT NEW IMAGE.
> 
> DUB!


NO PROBLEM BIG DOG ANY TIME IT WAS REAL GOOD BEING OUT THERE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

nice flicks


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

CALI_LAC said:


> View attachment 350500


nice


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up fellas there is a black nardi for $100 on craigslist not mine but i was browsinf and found it maybe someone could use it
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/2541722937.html


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up fellas there is a black nardi for $100 on craigslist not mine but i was browsinf and found it maybe someone could use it
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/2541722937.html


nice


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sick ass pics no-no!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Sick ass pics no-no!!


THANKS BRO YOU KNOW HOW I DOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

if you need that work done hit me up clean work fast turn around time get you in and out


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*SD we need a new place to kick it any ideas? daytime or night monday 2 sunday :wave:*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Well let's start with this Sunday at balboa park. Park blvd & Presidents way.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Well let's start with this Sunday at balboa park. Park blvd & Presidents way.


*you know im there*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *you know im there*


 We appreciate u guys showing support and I know u guys are gonna come as deep or probably deeper then last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> THANKS BRO YOU KNOW HOW I DOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


 U gunna be out there taking flicks Sunday?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> U gunna be out there taking flicks Sunday?


yup it's goin down got a new lens.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> THANKS BRO YOU KNOW HOW I DOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


so everyone shine up your rides and have a dollar for each click of my camera


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

island sunset said:


> so everyone shine up your rides and have a dollar for each click of my camera


 See u there nono


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Members64 said:


> See u there nono


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

island sunset said:


> so everyone shine up your rides and have a dollar for each click of my camera



Slim's gonna charge a dollar for every pic?:nono: Hope ya got sumthin like this to go with it!:fool2:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

The Game Don't Stop... It Just Gets Better


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

What up..in back freds in CV big ass parking lot autozone parking lot


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

island sunset said:


> *SD we need a new place to kick it any ideas? daytime or night monday 2 sunday :wave:*[/QUOTE..place to kick it back of freds in CV


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

HOPE SD PUTS IT DOWN TOMORROW!


----------



## SPARKYTKT (Jun 21, 2010)

I HAVE A 36 VOLT BATTERY CHARGER FOR SALE IM ASKING 150 OBO
View attachment CHARGERS2.bmp
CALL ME IF INTERESTED 619 454 3711


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

OMAR760 said:


> TTT


big props to the "street fame crew" and lozano"S, nice way to represent!!!!!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

GONNA BE POSTING PIC'S IN 3 HOURS.PHOTOBUCKET IS TAKEN LONG AS HELL .


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

congrats lowrider of the year....


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW U THA MAN


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

b5doubleOG said:


> WOW U THA MAN


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*OK GOT THOSE PIC'S*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

hell yea some nice pics. i got some good pics of traffic after the show ill put them up in a bit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT with this pic :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

hell yeah some traffic. nice pics


StylishTekniqueCC said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pics nono


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Great pics nono


shit bro hit me i got alot of pics for the club 616-4958


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

island sunset said:


> hell yeah some traffic. nice pics


thanks dogg!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice pics of the picnic....damn i wish i was there* :rant:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

cool runnings said:


> *nice pics of the picnic....damn i wish i was there* :rant:


 There's always next year, god willing.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

javib760 said:


>



GOOD LOOKIN GOODTIMER!!! BIG PROPS TO THE GAMERS FOR ANOTHER BOMB PICNIC!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> TTT with this pic :rofl::rofl::rofl:


AP YOUR TOO FUNNY BIG DOGG


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


>









IT WAS NICE TO MEET U GUYS GOOD LOOKIN ON COMIN DOWN TO SD ME AND THA CREW WILL MAKE A TRIP UP TO HIT TRAFFIC IN ESCO SOON:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>



Damn!:thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> IT WAS NICE TO MEET U GUYS GOOD LOOKIN ON COMIN DOWN TO SD ME AND THA CREW WILL MAKE A TRIP UP TO HIT TRAFFIC IN ESCO SOON:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


hell yea dogg that was some good traffic! straight rode till my wheels were done haha.








hit us up homie were down to cruise the coast and shit fo sho.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

TTT:rimshot:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Baddass rite there


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT Who is going to Route 66 show?
Hit me up if your thinking about getting murals done, trunks, hoods, skirts, anything 559-731-6718 
I'm planning on going sept 15-18 hit me up


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

we need to find a new spot to kick'it. That was to much lastnight any ideas?


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*i ain't been out in a minute , didn't know there was a spot still ????? i went by rally's & wal mart nothing ???????

*


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

island sunset said:


> we need to find a new spot to kick'it. That was to much lastnight any ideas?


 Man what happend and I was thinkn just like mr superburb said what about rallys in chula? I saw videos from a while ago looks like it was a good place


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Chula vista sounds coo


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are all good ass pictures that y'all took at the straight game 4th annual. Thanks to u guys we got some good as coverage from alot of different people. Be ready for the 5th annual. This GAME shit dont stop


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $85 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


> Those are all good ass pictures that y'all took at the straight game 4th annual. Thanks to u guys we got some good as coverage from alot of different people. Be ready for the 5th annual. This GAME shit dont stop


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


WHERES THIS CUTTY FROM?


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> hell yea dogg that was some good traffic! straight rode till my wheels were done haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DAAAMMMNNNN thats a true lowrider hahaha


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

island sunset said:


>


THEM STREETS CLEAN NICE PIC


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

69 ways said:


> Man what happend and I was thinkn just like mr superburb said what about rallys in chula? I saw videos from a while ago looks like it was a good place


the problem with that is that every one would leave a there trash everywhere and they got tired of picking it up thats why rallys started tripping and cops started showing up


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> WHERES THIS CUTTY FROM?


STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW RECUITING MEMBERS IN SAN DIEGO. NEED NEW PRESIDENT. CHAPTER FALL APART. PM RESPONSE PLEASE....










BY THE WAY YOU VATOS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN OVER THERE!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB


:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


 dam no-no. I need u to make me one of those. And I'mA hit u up tomorrow for those club pics you were talking about


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> dam no-no. I need u to make me one of those. And I'mA hit u up tomorrow for those club pics you were talking about


koo hit me


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*PEEP GAME MANNY







*


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

island sunset said:


> *PEEP GAME MANNY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOWHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,,,,DAMMMMM MANNY DATS BADDASS, GOOD PIC NONO,,TA'DOW


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *PEEP GAME MANNY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, the box is looking better and better everyday. TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *PEEP GAME MANNY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man u make my shit look good !


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *PEEP GAME MANNY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"PEEP GAME" haha. I like that!!!


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


nice pic


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> TTT


 What's up NONO. How's everything going Brutha.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

c.r.e.a.m


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Meeting spot what about the,in and out in national city they got that big lot next to it?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

69 ways said:


> Meeting spot what about the,in and out in national city they got that big lot next to it?


and alot of cops there all the time


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> What's up NONO. How's everything going Brutha.


everything is good bro.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> c.r.e.a.m


whats that


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

69 ways said:


> Meeting spot what about the,in and out in national city they got that big lot next to it?


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey I need one power ball just the ball tho so I can get back in traffic so if anyone has one please let me know ASAP thAnks 6196234411 it is needed ASAP


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> and alot of cops there all the time


 Looks like im gonna have to do some recon worj ha


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

From the Straight Game picnic!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Really wasn't a fan of "bully bloodlines" until i seen this dog!:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

good pics fonz


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> whats that


 Cash Rules Everything Around Me


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $85 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*WHATS GOING ON FOR TONIGHT*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FamBam?


----------



## socalblknmex (Jun 28, 2008)

dont they look alike


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Another dead night


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

for sale 2,500 located in imperial valley


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

I SHOULD HAVE SOME GREY CENTENNIAL BATTIERES TOMORROW $85 EACH 1100CCA HOLLA AT ME.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:gonna need one russ


RUSSDIDDY said:


> I SHOULD HAVE SOME GREY CENTENNIAL BATTIERES TOMORROW $85 EACH 1100CCA HOLLA AT ME.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> :thumbsup:gonna need one russ


U should just get all 10 so u can start terrorizing them streeets!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Walmart or fambam


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

where was the picnic at today?


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

from the aztlan picnic yesterday


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


BAD ASS REGAL


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/314301-81-monte-carlo-ls-clip-en-tijuas.html
FOR SALE $$$$


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Fonzoh said:


>


old man daves impala lookin clean...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

I know where a 79 Le Cab is. Car is complete, in running condition, needs to be restored.<br><br>PM me for details/pic etc.


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $85 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087











[/QUOTE]


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

SD TTT :h5:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

*MEMBERS ONLY.CC..NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO.*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

*MEMBERS ONLY.CC @ XMAN'S SHOW 2011*


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

javib760 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> *nice pics bro
> *


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

kikou-no
[B said:


> nice pics bro
> [/B]


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Come Support Veterans Association of North County On There 1st Annual Car Show/Fundraiser.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW. THE S.D CITY IS THROWING STEVE FREEMAN A LOVE AND RESPECT GATHERING AT J STREET THIS SUNDAY TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION FOR WHAT HE HAS GAVE AND DONE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY/CAR CLUBS. :thumbsup:

JUST BRING UR LOWRIDERS AND APPETITE.:shocked: S.D WILL BE SERVING FOOD FOR 5 DOLLARS A PLATE AND THE MONEY WILL GO TO FREEMAN TO ENJOY HIMSELF AND DO WHAT EVER THE HELL HE WANTS TO DO. :h5:

SO COME RIDE,CRUISE,HOP,EAT AND SUPPORT OUR LOWRIDER FRIEND AND GIVE A LIL SHO THIS SUNDAY.

IF U WOULD LIKE UR CAR CLUB NAME ON THE PLAQUE WERE GIVEING STEVE. 
PLEASE CALL ASAP... ME 619-920-2006 OR WILL 619-757-9634
*
*PS. HE DON'T KNOW SO DON'T TELL HIM..:shh:*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW. THE S.D CITY IS THROWING STEVE FREEMAN A LOVE AND RESPECT GATHERING AT J STREET THIS SUNDAY TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION FOR WHAT HE HAS GAVE AND DONE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY/CAR CLUBS. :thumbsup:
> 
> JUST BRING UR LOWRIDERS AND APPETITE.:shocked: S.D WILL BE SERVING FOOD FOR 5 DOLLARS A PLATE AND THE MONEY WILL GO TO FREEMAN TO ENJOY HIMSELF AND DO WHAT EVER THE HELL HE WANTS TO DO. :h5:
> 
> ...


*islanders c.c will be there to support.ttt for freeman*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW. THE S.D CITY IS THROWING STEVE FREEMAN A LOVE AND RESPECT GATHERING AT J STREET THIS SUNDAY TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION FOR WHAT HE HAS GAVE AND DONE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY/CAR CLUBS. :thumbsup:
> 
> JUST BRING UR LOWRIDERS AND APPETITE.:shocked: S.D WILL BE SERVING FOOD FOR 5 DOLLARS A PLATE AND THE MONEY WILL GO TO FREEMAN TO ENJOY HIMSELF AND DO WHAT EVER THE HELL HE WANTS TO DO. :h5:
> 
> ...


You didn't give a time on that????


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

life cc will be there shit i know freeman since i was a kid


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> You didn't give a time on that????


*NOT SURE WHAT TIME THE CHARGER GAME STARTS FOR U DIE HARD CHARGER FANS.. 
WE WILL BE THERE SETTING UP AROUND 12-1... 
HOPEING TO HAVE FREEMAN SHO UP AROUND 2PM THAT WAY HE PULLS UP TO A SUPRISE KICK BACK FOR HIM.

ME,WILL,CHAIO MOMS AND A FEW OTHER LOWRIDER FRIENDS OUR THINKING AS WE GO.
SO IF U HAVE ANY INPUT PLEASE LET US KNOW.
THERE'S ALOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE AND WE DON'T WANNA LEAVE NO ONE OUT SO PLEASE HELP US THINK OF ALL S.D CC NAMES TO INVITE AND PUT ON PLAQUE ASAP.

IF SOME OF YA'LL COULD POST ALL THE C.C AND HYDRO SHOP NAMES WHILE WERE HANDLING OTHER THINGS WE NEED FOR SUNDAY. THAT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED! :thumbsup:

LETS PUT OUR HEADS TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS A COOL DAY FOR OUR LOWRIDER PATNA.

THANKS IN ADVANCE S.D RIDAZ!!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! *


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

how much to get on the plaque


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

The games at one


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

SD!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*EITHER U CATS DON'T UNDERSTAND ENGLISH OR YA'LL DON'T KNOW THAT MANY CC NAMES WHICH IS COOL IF U DON'T.

I NEED HELP S.D I HAVE UNTILL 5 PM TOMORROW TO COME UP WITH ALL THE SD CAR CLUB NAMES FOR FREEMANS PLAQUE.

NO DISRESPECT TO STYLISH TEKNIQUE... BUT I NEVER HEARD OF THIS CC. I'M GLAD TO HEAR ABOUT U FELLAS AND UR NAME WILL GO ON THE PLAQUE.

LONG STORY SHORT S.D THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT REPS S.D THAT I MIGHT FORGET ABOUT. SO I NEED TO KNOW THOSE CC NAMES.

I WILL POST MY LIST TOMORROW, IF I FORGET SOME CC OR JUST DON'T KNOW UR NAMES JUST PLEASE ADD UR NAME TO THE LIST.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

pits n lowriders said:


> how much to get on the plaque


10 OR 20 BUCKS YOUR CHOICE DOGGIE...
WERE JUST TRYING TO GET OUR MONEY WE PUT IN BACK. ALL LEFT OVER CASH WILL GO TOWARD FREEMANS PLAY MONEY.

IF UR CLUB CAN'T COME UP WITH 10/20 BUCKS BY SUNDAY, DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT WE STILL WILL PUT UR NAME ON THE PLAQUE OUT OF LUV.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *EITHER U CATS DON'T UNDERSTAND ENGLISH OR YA'LL DON'T KNOW THAT MANY CC NAMES WHICH IS COOL IF U DON'T.
> 
> I NEED HELP S.D I HAVE UNTILL 5 PM TOMORROW TO COME UP WITH ALL THE SD CAR CLUB NAMES FOR FREEMANS PLAQUE.
> 
> ...


Weve been around but honestly were barely rollin around SD tryin to represent. Im not sure who steve freeman is but were down to show sum support. just let me know when you need sum money for that plaque. thanks


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Como se dicé...hurry up people this man needs names!!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *EITHER U CATS DON'T UNDERSTAND ENGLISH OR YA'LL DON'T KNOW THAT MANY CC NAMES WHICH IS COOL IF U DON'T.I NEED HELP S.D I HAVE UNTILL 5 PM TOMORROW TO COME UP WITH ALL THE SD CAR CLUB NAMES FOR FREEMANS PLAQUE.NO DISRESPECT TO STYLISH TEKNIQUE... BUT I NEVER HEARD OF THIS CC. I'M GLAD TO HEAR ABOUT U FELLAS AND UR NAME WILL GO ON THE PLAQUE.LONG STORY SHORT S.D THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT REPS S.D THAT I MIGHT FORGET ABOUT. SO I NEED TO KNOW THOSE CC NAMES.I WILL POST MY LIST TOMORROW, IF I FORGET SOME CC OR JUST DON'T KNOW UR NAMES JUST PLEASE ADD UR NAME TO THE LIST.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> Weve been around but honestly were barely rollin around SD tryin to represent. Im not sure who steve freeman is but were down to show sum support. just let me know when you need sum money for that plaque. thanks


*WELL WELCOME ABOARD TO THE S.D LOWRIDER WORLD PIMP JUICE... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DOGGIE. U CAN PUT THE CHIPS IN THE DROP BOX THE DAY OF IF U WANT OR IF UR AROUND S.D WE CAN MEET UP OR U CAN DROP IT OFF TO THE PLAQUE GUY. EITHER WAY IS COOL.

HERE'S THE CC LIST I HAVE SO FAR IF I MISS SOME CC PLEASE FORGIVE ME AND JUST POST UR NAME OR PM ME....

STYLISH TEKNIQUE,STRAIGHT GAME,MAJESTICS,GROUPE,CROWD,JUST TO LOW,THEM STREETS,OLDIES,VEITIOS,LATIN TOUCH,STRAIGHT CLOWNIN,CHOSIN,UNIQUE LADIES,LCSD,KNEE DEEP,MEMBERS ONLY,INDIVIDUALS,AZTLAN,PLAYERS,BIG THANGZ,SO HIGH.. I CAN'T THINK FOLKS HELP ME OUT WITH MORE NAMES!!!

SHOPS...
NEW IMAGINE CUSTOMS,STREET FAME,BOTTOMS UP,CURBSIDE,RONNIES ELECTRONICS, GHETTO FAB... I CAN'T THINK AGAIN FOLKS HELP ME OUT..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Como se dicé...hurry up people this man needs names!!!


THAT'S THE SPIRIT PIMP JUICE... :rofl:
GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.. 
I GOT ENOUGH NAMES. I JUST WANNA GIVE EVERY CC A SHOT OUT FOR STEVE.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THAT'S THE SPIRIT PIMP JUICE... :rofl:GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.. I GOT ENOUGH NAMES. I JUST WANNA GIVE EVERY CC A SHOT OUT FOR STEVE.


Yea Furshure... Freeman is a good man!! And I'mA definitely try to be out their. On Sunday. I work but as soon as I can get a break I'mA head out there to chill with our lowriding community. Probably will be in the work truck and not the Ryder but fuck it.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> Im not sure who steve freeman is but were down to show sum support. thanks


MY BAD PIMP.. STEVE FREEMAN IS A S.D OLD SKOOL RIDA THAT HAS GIVIN A HELPING HAND TO JUST ABOUT EVERY CC/SOLO RIDA IN DIEGO.
DUDE ALWAYS RUNS THE HOP AND BEEN AROUND SINCE I WAS AT HOME WATCHING THE SMURFS.
DUDE HAS A FEW HEALTH ISSUES NOTHING TO BAD. BUT S.D WANNA MAKE SURE HE KNOWS WE APPREICATE THE LOVE AND SUPPORT HE HAS GIVIN US OVER THE YEARS.

AND THAT'S JUST A QUICK BREAK DOWN. FREEMAN HAS DONE ALOT MORE THAN THAT.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

!BLVD ROLLERS CC! IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

hope all is well steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WELL WELCOME ABOARD TO THE S.D LOWRIDER WORLD PIMP JUICE... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DOGGIE. U CAN PUT THE CHIPS IN THE DROP BOX THE DAY OF IF U WANT OR IF UR AROUND S.D WE CAN MEET UP OR U CAN DROP IT OFF TO THE PLAQUE GUY. EITHER WAY IS COOL.
> 
> HERE'S THE CC LIST I HAVE SO FAR IF I MISS SOME CC PLEASE FORGIVE ME AND JUST POST UR NAME OR PM ME....
> 
> ...



oohh fasho stylish teknique c.c. chips will b in the drop box no doubt on that,.,.they comin from encinitas north county doin wat it do representin ,.,.yes sir,.,.it dont stop.,.


high society c.c. will be ther with that cheese for freeman to get loose n see he got a real big ass lowrider family..,..

but on sum real talk freeman deserves this and more for shaping the game and being ther for all the riders that we have now,.,.bcus of him,.,. it dont stop


seee u ther riders,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Yea Furshure... Freeman is a good man!! And I'mA definitely try to be out their. On Sunday. I work but as soon as I can get a break I'mA head out there to chill with our lowriding community. Probably will be in the work truck and not the Ryder but fuck it.


i hear big dogg good way to show that support ,,.i see u be out there doin wat it do best ,.,.,nothing but props n respect from my end ,.,.yes sir,,.,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do fellas ,.,.i been out the boards n shit ,.,.but in traffic rollin till late night with them freaks in the lowlo naked n shit,..,hahah

but i see a lot of yalls doing wat it do n real talk yall that reall shit that gets a mofo motivated to get in hes shit n crank that bitch n rais the ass n dipp,.,

ima see ya fellas in traffic,.,. it dont stop,.,.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up A.P.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Dont for get endless customs


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

aphustle said:


> i hear big dogg good way to show that support ,,.i see u be out there doin wat it do best ,.,.,nothing but props n respect from my end ,.,.yes sir,,.,,.


 Right back at ya big dog!!! See u out there. !


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

This should help u out *FA SHO RIDAZ....*

Amigos
Aztlan
Big Thangz
Blvd Rollers
Bombas
Chosen
City
The Crowd of San Diego
Delegation
Duke
Family Thang
Game Over
Goodtimes
Groupe
Heavywieght Lowriders
Highlife
High Society
Impalas
Imperials
Individuals
Islanders
Just II Loww
Knee Deep
Klique
Latin Touch
Life in San Diego
Majestics
Members
New Wave
NuImage
Oldies
Our Time
Pachucos
Players
Rollerz Only
San Diego
So High
Straight Clownin'
Straight Game
Strictly Family
Stylish Teknique
Stylistics
Supreme Styles
Them streets
Together
Touch of Diego
Traffic
Unique Ladies
Viejitos
Veteranos 

Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up A.P.



wat it do big homie.,

im just out thinking of adding 4 more 6x9s to my lincoln so that maybe,,just maybe my shit can sound ass good as ur 2 sound on that bike of urs man,.,.

u got that thang on lock,.,.ima see u cruizin through highlind n through the hood big dog,..,:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hypnotiqsd said:


> This should help u out *FA SHO RIDAZ....*
> 
> Amigos
> Aztlan
> ...


daygo got it on lock,.,.thanks for the list,.,.lookin good out there,.,.

see yall on sunday,.,.,.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

hypnotiqsd said:


> This should help u out *FA SHO RIDAZ....*
> 
> Amigos
> Aztlan
> ...


*good job i know i could'nt name all the clubs:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

aphustle said:


> wat it do big homie.,
> 
> im just out thinking of adding 4 more 6x9s to my lincoln so that maybe,,just maybe my shit can sound ass good as ur 2 sound on that bike of urs man,.,.
> 
> u got that thang on lock,.,.ima see u cruizin through highlind n through the hood big dog,..,:thumbsup:


i stay ridin pimp... i dont have my car finished yet and i need to roll something...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


hypnotiqsd said:


> This should help u out *FA SHO RIDAZ....*AmigosAztlanBig ThangzBlvd RollersBombasChosenCityThe Crowd of San DiegoDelegationDukeFamily ThangGame OverGoodtimesGroupeHeavywieght LowridersHighlifeHigh SocietyImpalasImperialsIndividualsIslandersJust II LowwKnee DeepKliqueLatin TouchLife in San DiegoMajesticsMembersNew WaveNuImageOldiesOur TimePachucosPlayersRollerz OnlySan DiegoSo HighStraight Clownin'Straight GameStrictly FamilyStylish TekniqueStylisticsSupreme StylesThem streetsTogetherTouch of DiegoTrafficUnique LadiesViejitosVeteranos Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## Suavecita (Jan 2, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *good job i know i could'nt name all the clubs:thumbsup:*


DONT FORGET ENDLESS CUSTOMS IN LEMON GROVE :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

hypnotiqsd said:


> This should help u out *FA SHO RIDAZ....*
> 
> Amigos
> Aztlan
> ...


*I APPREICATE THAT HYPNOTIQSD. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, U ARE A LIFE SAVER!! :thumbsup:
AND IT'S IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER..:worship::h5:

THIS IS FINAL S.D. HERE'S A FEW MORE THAT WAS ADDED.
LOWRIDER GINA,FINEST CAR CLUB,LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS,ENDLESS CUSTOMS,**NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS,STREET FAME,BOTTOMS UP,CURBSIDE,RONNIES ELECTRONICS, GHETTO FAB..
I FORGOT THE NAME OF THE SHOP STEVE USE TO WORK FOR IN SPRING VALLEY FOR GUNNER?*


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

I think it was super custom


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING TO ALL SD RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Members64 said:


> GOOD MORNING TO ALL SD RIDERS :thumbsup:


 Good morning


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

hypnotiqsd said:


> This should help u out *FA SHO RIDAZ....*
> 
> Amigos
> Aztlan
> ...


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Amigos
Aztlan
Big Thangz
Blvd Rollers
Bombas
Chosen
City
The Crowd of San Diego
Delegation
Duke
Family Thang
Game Over
Goodtimes
Groupe
Heavywieght Lowriders
Highlife
High Society
Impalas
Imperials
Individuals
Islanders
Just II Loww
Knee Deep
Klique
Latin Touch
Life in San Diego
Majestics
Members
New Wave
NuImage
Oldies
Our Time
Pachucos
Players
Rollerz Only
San Diego
So High
Straight Clownin'
Straight Game
Strictly Family
Stylish Teknique
Stylistics
Supreme Styles
Them streets
Together
Touch of Diego
Traffic
Unique Ladies
Viejitos
Veteranos 
Anytime Fo Sho...Glad I could help out with the list...You are doing a very good thing for Steve...wouldn't miss it.... See you Sunday


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

I was asked to spread the word on an event happening this weekend:

I KNOW IT IS SHORT NOTICE - - - - - - - ->

This Sunday October 2, 2011.around 12:00..we will be getting together to have a picnic for Steve Freeman...NO he not dead and NO he not in the hospital...that is why we are doing this now so that he will be around to see how people appreciate him...it will be held at J street you know the usual spot.The point is we are all a big family and it would be nice to let him know he is appreciated.

If you would like to make a donation please contact me - at 619-829-2957 and let me know.Any car club or individual making a donation will have their name put on a plaque that is being made to honor his contribution to the San Diego Lowrider scene. If you just want to donate that is cool to. I also think they will be selling plates of food and the money will go to Freeman to do whatever the heck he wants to do with it.

PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD!!

Thanx Peps

Peace and Luv
Patricia
.ULCC
I forgot to mention that Freeman doesn't know and someone is Helping Stephanie get him there...
Please let the other guys know...Thank You


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry Forgot UNLIMITED CC....

Amigos
Aztlan
Big Thangz
Blvd Rollers
Bombas
Chosen
City
The Crowd of San Diego
Delegation
Duke
Family Thang
Game Over
Goodtimes
Groupe
Heavywieght Lowriders
Highlife
High Society
Impalas
Imperials
Individuals
Islanders
Just II Loww
Knee Deep
Klique
Latin Touch
Life in San Diego
Majestics
Members
New Wave
NuImage
Oldies
Our Time
Pachucos
Players
Rollerz Only
San Diego
So High
Straight Clownin'
Straight Game
Strictly Family
Stylish Teknique
Stylistics
Supreme Styles
Them streets
Together
Touch of Diego
Traffic
Unique Ladies
Unlimited
Viejitos
Veteranos 
Anytime Fo Sho...Glad I could help out with the list...You are doing a very good thing for Steve...wouldn't miss it.... See you Sunday​*
*​


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

hypnotiqsd said:


> Sorry Forgot UNLIMITED CC....
> Amigos
> Aztlan
> Big Thangz
> ...


san diego love


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> san diego love


TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup nono, how u been bro?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

First ones here. Where the hell everyone at!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Them streets in the building


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

ISLANDERS C.C gettn ready to roll out:biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

island sunset said:


> san diego love


Sorry I also forgot FINEST CC...sorry Alicia


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> ISLANDERS C.C gettn ready to roll out:biggrin:


:wave:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


 WOW, nice picture no-no. Sorry we couldn't make it , much luv to everyone who did. Steve is a nice man. Glad hi is able to see how much love he gets from all of the city. San Diego. MemberS only cc. Wishing the best for Steve Freeman and everyone who supported the picnic.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


Man that's a beautiful sight too see. I'm sad I didn't make it for when Freeman got there. I wish I woulda seen his face when he got there, but I'm happy that everyone got together for him:thumbsup: by the way no-no..... Bomb ass pics!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


Nice shirt...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

hypnotiqsd said:


> Sorry I also forgot FINEST CC...sorry Alicia


*U HAD ME,PAT AND WILLS BACK SO WE HAD URS.. :thumbsup:
FINEST CC DID MAKE THE PLAQUE BUT WE DID FORGET THE BIG HOMIE BIG KIDZ!! SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE, MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO U. I WILL TAKE THE BLAME BECAUSE WE TALK OFTEN, BUT GUESS WHAT WE DID PUT UR CLUB NAME:naughty:!!

AFTER EXPENSES AND LOOKING OUT FOR THE BBQ MAN AND GAS IN CARS THAT HELP OUT. WE CAME UP WITH 200 TO GIVE FREEMAN.
I'M GETTING ALOT OF PM'S FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS THAT NAMES MADE THE PLAQUE BUT DIDN'T MAKE IT TO J STREET, BUT THEY STILL WANNA MAKE DONATIONS.

SO TO U CC AND RIDAZ THAT STILL WANNA LOOK OUT FOR OUR LOWRIDER HOMIE. U CAN EITHER GIVE IT TO ME,PAT OR WILL OR U CAN GIVE IT TO HIM URSELF.
HERE'S HIS NUMBER. 619-474-4749

PS. IF U SNOOZED U LOSED BECAUSE WE HAD A GREAT TIME. NO DRAMA,NO POLICE, AND NO BUSTERS!
JUST ALOT OF REAL RIDAZ THAT LOVE THE LIFE AND HOBBY WE ALL SHARE!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL THAT CAME OUT AND HELP PUT THIS LUV TOGETHER.*


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

:thumbsup: NICE PIC TTT


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

thats what coming togheter is all about!!!!!!!!!!!!! much props to all of you that made this happend.

:thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:It was a good day...Perfect for what we all came together to do...Show Steve all our appreciation:h5:...He was so surprised by it all...Thank You again...:worship:Stefan, Patricia, Will, and Chaio for putting it all together and giving us this opportunity...We Love Ya Steve...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice pics NONO


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

nice pic... thanks nono


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


>


nice pic... thanks nono[/QUOTE]I thank everyone for your support in this lowriding city. we need to do more lowriding picnics, cruises, meets, kickbacks, bbqs what ever. lowriders in sd need to do more period...i do this photography for motivation for everyone in sd thanks again.much respect NONO


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

island sunset said:


>



:wave:Nice Shots NoNo!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> nice pic... thanks nono


I thank everyone for your support in this lowriding city. we need to do more lowriding picnics, cruises, meets, kickbacks, bbqs what ever. lowriders in sd need to do more period...i do this photography for motivation for everyone in sd thanks again.much respect NONO[/QUOTE]:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT..... IN TRAFFIC @ 11:00am on a wednesday


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT..... IN TRAFFIC @ 11:00am on a wednesday


YES SIR,,,,,TA'DOW


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Y-TEE said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT..... IN TRAFFIC @ 11:00am on a wednesday










:thumbsup:


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


island sunset said:


>


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:420:...........................:shh:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*TTT 4 $D*


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

"LOVE THEM PICTURES" keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

WHAT IT DO S.D.! :thumbsup: IF ALOT OF YALL ARE IN VEGAS, TRY AND BRING BACK SOME PHOTOS AND VIDEOS!!


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

Good morning everybody I'll make shure Omar posts piktures from Vegas


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Bout to eat some wings at hooters!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Members64 said:


> Good morning everybody I'll make shure Omar posts piktures from Vegas


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


>


WERE YOU FELLA'S IN VEGAS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

We eatin breakfast at egg works!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

For those who dont already know Ivan from Majestics busted out his Lincoln 2-door rag!! The first completed one ever. It was one of my favorite cars at the show. And it's from San Diego!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I met skim from Majestics Texas . He's a cool dude and his car was at the show and on the streets. Another of my favorites...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

GAME KILLA another favorite.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are random pics. No specific order...enjoy


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

SHORT NOTICE CAR SHOW TO SHARE WITH EVERYONE...NATIONAL LATINO PEACE OFFICERS ASSOCIATION 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW..."ROAD TO SUCCESS"...SATURDAY OCT.15 AT VIEJAS CASINO... $30 DAY OF THE SHOW...REG. 7AM-10AM...SHOW HOURS 10AM-3PM...MORE INFO @ WWW.ROADTOSUCCESSCARSHOW.COM...OPEN TO ALL VEHICLES...ALSO LOOKING FOR HOPPERS...1ST PRIZE IS $200...

They will have Trophies along with best of show and 500 T-...shirts! Should be a great show. Trophies and dash plaques and even a Lowrider HOP with a $200 first prize....Don't miss this Car Show. Not just a bunch of Cars. We will have Lowriders and Big Semi Trucks as well along with EL Cajon Police, CHP and SWAT demonstrations..... Fun for the whole Family!


Check out http://roadtosuccesscarshow.com/! Home Page


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Found a copy cat!!!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANK YOU NONO FOR SHARING THIS PICTURE...ITS GREAT...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

island sunset said:


> THANK U FOR SHARING THIS PICTURE...LOVE IT!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

dawm missed the vegas sho:tears:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

good look'n on the pic's manny:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> good look'n on the pic's manny:thumbsup:


Yup yup. I ain't fuckin with no-NO's photos but not bad fOr a iPhone...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


> Yup yup. I ain't fuckin with no-NO's photos but not bad fOr a iPhone...


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

nice pix manny!:thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics Big Dog, cudnt make it this year!!!! Way to rep SD!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> nice pix manny!:thumbsup:





hot wheels said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics Big Dog, cudnt make it this year!!!! Way to rep SD!!!


:thumbsup: next year hopefully I'm taking the ryder... Get in some real traffic.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thread InformationThere are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)tru2thagame ShortRoundI see u big dog...


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Thread InformationThere are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)tru2thagame ShortRoundI see u big dog...


 What it dø


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup: next year hopefully I'm taking the ryder... Get in some real traffic.


 I'm down to roll next year


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

I HAVE A COUPLE GREY BATTERIES LEFT IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY HOLLA OR GET MY NUMBER FROM SOMEONE CAUSE I DONT BE ON HERE ALOT.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OF SAN DIEGO... INVITES YOU TO A HALLOWEEN COSTUME PARTY... FRIDAY OCT 28TH 2011...AT ON THE ROCKS...656 E STREET CHULA VISTA CA 91910...TICKET DONATION $5.00...INCLUDES A RAFFLE TICKET...DONATIONS TOWARD LCSD TOY DRIVE...COSTUME CONTEST CATEGORIES...SEXIST COUPLES AND FUNNIEST...CASH PRIZE FOR SEXIST COSTUME WINNER...FOR TICKETS CONTACT 619-694-9315....WEAR YOUR COSTUME BUT NOT NEED TO ATTEND...REMEMBER THIS IS A FUNDRAISER...PLEASE COME SUPPORT...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> nice pix manny!:thumbsup:





island sunset said:


> I'm down to roll next year


We gonna have too. There was muthafuckas there that were way farther then we are and they were smashin the strip. I don't see why we can't. Even if that means putting our pennies together and getting sum kind of hauler San Diego has to show that we lowride just hard as tue next city.... Just a thought.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> We gonna have too. There was muthafuckas there that were way farther then we are and they were smashin the strip. I don't see why we can't. Even if that means putting our pennies together and getting sum kind of hauler San Diego has to show that we lowride just hard as tue next city.... Just a thought.


AGREE WITH YOU 500% HOMIE!!! IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE!! I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO ROLLIN THE STRIP WITH YALL NEXT YEAR!! ALL THIS TALK ABOUT ROLLIN AND REPPIN SD, WE NEED TO START LOOKIN AT WHATS UP FOR NEW YEARS............. NO TIME LIKE THE PRESENT TO MAKE SHIT HAPPEN AND PLAN.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone goin to the el centro show?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: I know u always down to take a trip


CJAY said:


> AGREE WITH YOU 500% HOMIE!!! IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE!! I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO ROLLIN THE STRIP WITH YALL NEXT YEAR!! ALL THIS TALK ABOUT ROLLIN AND REPPIN SD, WE NEED TO START LOOKIN AT WHATS UP FOR NEW YEARS............. NO TIME LIKE THE PRESENT TO MAKE SHIT HAPPEN AND PLAN.


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigk said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno:


OG BOBBY JOHNSON... :dunno:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

BIG JOE HEAVYWEIGHTS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PULLING OUT FRIDAY MORNING.......


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Imma have to go sat morning... Or maybe late friday nite.. Where u guys stayin?


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup: I know u always down to take a trip



JUST LET ME KNOW BOSS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

bigk said:


> I agree as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WUT UP BALLER? WANNA ROLL WITH YO ASS ALSO YOU NEED TO HURRY AND GET ON THESE STREETS. I KNOW I NEED TO GET MY ASS OUT THERE MORE ALSO!!! GOTTA GET L'S STRAIGHT FIRST! LOL


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

ill be rolling out on friday morn too at about 9 or so who elses is goingto elcentro???


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

*dueces*



tru2thagame said:


> OG BOBBY JOHNSON... :dunno:


dueces


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

Man i know you been gone and shit like that,but Im on the road already pimpn,What up witcha (LINCOLN BOUND)


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea that


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> SD!!


Thanks for the footage! :-D


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Imma have to go sat morning... Or maybe late friday nite.. Where u guys stayin?


BRUNNERS INN


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTMFT!*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

T-TOP CUTTY AT THE PIC-A PART/W THE T-TOPS STILL THERE. OTAY. PROLY STILL B THERE MANYANA.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


>


 FAT ASSES LOOKIN LIKE THE RAIDERS BENCH:rofl:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> FAT ASSES LOOKIN LIKE THE RAIDERS BENCH:rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Click Pic if ya need a better look.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 382258
> View attachment 382259


:boink:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


LOOKIN CHINEY!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


Dam. I didn't even see u take that. Nice.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

View attachment 382258
THATS SOME BULLSHIT......REAL DISRESPECTFUL YOU ASSHOLE:thumbsup:
View attachment 382259

Click Pic if ya need a better look.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

javib760 said:


>


ANOTHER DISRESPECTFUL FUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Dam. I didn't even see u take that. Nice.


Cause your lookin back estupido!:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl: I was lookin back cuz I thought u were driving in already. but I was wrong.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

*blast from my past........yea you remember because it busted yo ass!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

HARD WORK PAID OFF


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

WENT OUT OF TOWN TO BRING THIS ONE BACK..........


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DESERTBOUND said:


> WENT OUT OF TOWN TO BRING THIS ONE BACK..........
> View attachment 383634


COngrats man. U deserve that wit that stupid clean ass shiney paint sickass leafing ass peeling out disrespectfully ass suped up low low ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> View attachment 383546
> *blast from my past........yea you remember because it busted yo ass!!!!!!!!*


Dam what kinds old ass news paper clipping is that.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

*


tru2thagame said:



Dam what kinds old ass news paper clipping is that.

Click to expand...

 BEFORE YOUR DAYS LIL HOMIE BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT SINCE U WERE RECITING UR ABC'S............LIL SOMETHING CALLED NATIONWIDE RIDERS....*:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

DESERTBOUND said:


> HARD WORK PAID OFF
> View attachment 383632


can"t wait to take some sickass pic's of that 68 brotha.By tha way congrats on ur trophy hard work does pay off.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*Sickass pic javib760 Manny tha ride looks STR8 brotha as always.I went fishing that day but ill be there next year.*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> :rofl: I was lookin back cuz I thought u were driving in already. but I was wrong.


 Jerk


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> COngrats man. U deserve that wit that stupid clean ass shiney paint sickass leafing ass peeling out disrespectfully ass suped up low low ass. :thumbsup:


THANKS FA SHO THAT MUCH RESPECT


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

island sunset said:


> can"t wait to take some sickass pic's of that 68 brotha.By tha way congrats on ur trophy hard work does pay off.


THANKS ANYTIME FLICC AWAY


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Jerk


:rimshot:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn, ain't shit goin on down there or what? It's like a ghost town in this topic.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*wud up sd watitdo any body got something nice for 3500
*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *wud up sd watitdo any body got something nice for 3500*


 Wud up no-no. I got a 96 Lincoln . Call me bro need the cash , we can work something out. 760-805-7891


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*SOUTHEAST LANDMARK'S



































*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

island sunset said:


> *SOUTHEAST LANDMARK'S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Wud up no-no. I got a 96 Lincoln . Call me bro need the cash , we can work something out. 760-805-7891


SORRY AMAHURY LOOKING FOR A NEWER LINCLON OR CADI


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


nice pic's javib 760


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*wud up manny anything going on this weekend*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*island sunset*+ 
*tru2thagame*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *wud up manny anything going on this weekend*


Man I dont even know anymore. My fucken work don't give me no rest or time to jump in my hoopty. :thumbsdown:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Dam I just realized ur topic hit 100 already. !


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:rimshot:


tru2thagame said:


> Dam I just realized ur topic hit 100 already. !


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Man I dont even know anymore. My fucken work don't give me no rest or time to jump in my hoopty. :thumbsdown:


dawm that sucks but since theres no charger game tomorrow we should do something


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


>


*Thats the OG shit right there.Man really trying to get this lowriding poppin down in SD.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ARCHI FROM CURBSIDE CALLED OUT ALL HOPPERS TO SOME JUMPING TODAY AT J STREET.
I HEARD HE CALLED SOME CC OUT PERSONALLY INCLUDING US ON THE PHONE AND SUM DIDN'T WANT IT...
NOT SURE HOW TRUE IT IS BUT COME ON FELLAS. GIVE THAT MAN WHAT HE ASKED FOR BECAUSE WE SURE IN THE HELL IS.

SO IF U AINT DOING SHIT TODAY, WASH UP UR RIDA AND COME WATCH SOME S.D HOPPIN.

IT'S LIL ARCHIE BDAY ALSO SO MAKE SURE TO GIVE UR BLESSING..

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


> SORRY AMAHURY LOOKING FOR A NEWER LINCLON OR CADI


STEFEEZY HAS A NEWER LINCOLN FOR U PIMP JUICE.
GIVE ME A CALL WHEN U WANNA PUT EYES ON IT..
619-920-2006


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

What time y'all heading out there. I'm working but I wanna stop by


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *ARCHI FROM CURBSIDE CALLED OUT ALL HOPPERS TO SOME JUMPING TODAY AT J STREET.I HEARD HE CALLED SOME CC OUT PERSONALLY INCLUDING US ON THE PHONE AND SUM DIDN'T WANT IT...NOT SURE HOW TRUE IT IS BUT COME ON FELLAS. GIVE THAT MAN WHAT HE ASKED FOR BECAUSE WE SURE IN THE HELL IS.SO IF U AINT DOING SHIT TODAY, WASH UP UR RIDA AND COME WATCH SOME S.D HOPPIN.IT'S LIL ARCHIE BDAY ALSO SO MAKE SURE TO GIVE UR BLESSING..MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

DAM ITS BEEN A MINUTE.... WAZZUP FASHO... WAZZUP EVERY ONE


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

island sunset said:


> nice pic's javib 760


Thankz NoNo:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

turyloko said:


> DAM ITS BEEN A MINUTE.... WAZZUP FASHO... WAZZUP EVERY ONE


WHAT UP PIMP JUICE. LONG TIME HOMIE.
YEA I BEEN M.I.A. BUT DON'T GET IT TWISTED TURYLOKO YA BOY IS STILL IN THE LAB PUTTING TOGETHER SOME RIDAZ THAT IS GOING TO SHOCK THE TOWN.
GAME OVER CC WILL BE ONE OF THE HOTTEST CC OUT GARANTEED. FROM OLD SKOOL TO NEW SKOOL SHIT WILL BE CLEAN AND OFCOURSE JUMPING!
HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING UR WAY HOMIE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS U!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> What time y'all heading out there. I'm working but I wanna stop by


*DAAMN U SHOULD HAVE STOP BY HOMIE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME. FOOD WAS HELLA GOOD!! ARCHIE AND BIG BOY DID THE DAAMN THING DAY AND NIGHT. MUCH LUV TO BOTH RIDAZ!

WORD IS ARCHIE BEEN CALLING OUT UR CLUB AND ****** DIDN'T RESPOND.... I KNOW THAT AIN'T UR DEPARTMENT PIMP BUT SOMEONE HAS TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE WHEN ANOTHER CC OR SOLO RIDA IS CALLING OUT THE CLUB FOR A HOP. AND THIS GOES FOR STREET FAME ALSO YA'LLS NAME WAS CALLED.

STR8 GAME CC IS MY LOWRIDER RIVALS BUT MOST IMPORTANT YA'LL OUR MY HOMIES AND LET ME TELL U FELLAS IT AIN'T LOOKING GOOD FROM THE INSIDE OR THE OUT.

U GUYS ARE A BIG PART OF THIS LOWRIDER GAME. THE FANS,STREETS AND UR OWN MEMBERS WANNA FEEL AND SEE THAT STRAIGHT GAME 4 LIFE MOVEMENT..

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS TO ALL..*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I'm not on the big dog level like the rest of y'all, but who ever is stock street can have a bar of the caprice. :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

....oh and no junk please. ThAnks in advance.


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

:yessad:


tru2thagame said:


> ....oh and no junk please. ThAnks in advance.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

ANNYONE CRUISIN DOWNTOWN TONIGHT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Well I'm not on the big dog level like the rest of y'all, but who ever is stock street can have a bar of the caprice. :biggrin:


NOW THAT'S THAT REAL STR8 GAME SHIT THAT ALL OF S.D MISS AND LUV.. :worship:
GLAD TO SEE U STILL HAVE THAT LOWRIDER FEVER/FIRE IN U DOGGIE. :bowrofl:
I'M SURE U COULD HAVE FOUND A STREET HOP AT J STREET AND SERVED HIM BUT TRUTH IS ARECHIE CALLED OUT YA'LLS BIG DAWGS. 

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS HOMIE.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

san diego has been dead for a while let the true riders come out and represent!!! was up with it,?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]*SOUTHEAST LANDMARK'S



































*​


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN U SHOULD HAVE STOP BY HOMIE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME. FOOD WAS HELLA GOOD!! ARCHIE AND BIG BOY DID THE DAAMN THING DAY AND NIGHT. MUCH LUV TO BOTH RIDAZ!
> 
> WORD IS ARCHIE BEEN CALLING OUT UR CLUB AND ****** DIDN'T RESPOND.... I KNOW THAT AIN'T UR DEPARTMENT PIMP BUT SOMEONE HAS TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE WHEN ANOTHER CC OR SOLO RIDA IS CALLING OUT THE CLUB FOR A HOP. AND THIS GOES FOR STREET FAME ALSO YA'LLS NAME WAS CALLED.
> 
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah its coo to see you back but DAMN, right back to talkin down on something you dont know about. How can you speak on the GAME and you aint on the inside,only the OUT. How bout you not worry about what goes on w/ us and focus on your own club. No one else be on here sayin, shit bout no other clubs yet you always speakin on us. Build your cars, hit the streets and do what it do.Always speakin like your the voice of SD. let SD speak for themselves and do whatever it is the hell you do.Speaking of not showing,what did you bring to our picnic? Im sure your car wasnt ready and that was a planned event, so why speak on last minute calls like Grown men aint got shit else goin on in life.Dont worry bout what we feel,or what we doin. Nice to see you back:thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN U SHOULD HAVE STOP BY HOMIE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME. FOOD WAS HELLA GOOD!! ARCHIE AND BIG BOY DID THE DAAMN THING DAY AND NIGHT. MUCH LUV TO BOTH RIDAZ!
> 
> WORD IS ARCHIE BEEN CALLING OUT UR CLUB AND ****** DIDN'T RESPOND.... I KNOW THAT AIN'T UR DEPARTMENT PIMP BUT SOMEONE HAS TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE WHEN ANOTHER CC OR SOLO RIDA IS CALLING OUT THE CLUB FOR A HOP. AND THIS GOES FOR STREET FAME ALSO YA'LLS NAME WAS CALLED.
> 
> ...


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


island sunset said:


> Ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump while I'm working in shitty weather


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

is any one going to the hops tonight?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Yeah its coo to see you back but DAMN, right back to talkin down on something you dont know about. How can you speak on the GAME and you aint on the inside,only the OUT. How bout you not worry about what goes on w/ us and focus on your own club. No one else be on here sayin, shit bout no other clubs yet you always speakin on us. Build your cars, hit the streets and do what it do.Always speakin like your the voice of SD. let SD speak for themselves and do whatever it is the hell you do.Speaking of not showing,what did you bring to our picnic? Im sure your car wasnt ready and that was a planned event, so why speak on last minute calls like Grown men aint got shit else goin on in life.Dont worry bout what we feel,or what we doin. Nice to see you back:thumbsup:


*
1. WHAT DO U MEAN IT'S COO TO SEE ME BACK?? I NEVER LEFT PIMP JUICE.. STEFEEZY IS HERE TO STAY AND PLAY!
2. PLEASE TELL ME AND LAYITLOW WHERE WAS I TALKING DOWN ON UR CLUB? IF ANYTHING I WAS GIVING YA'LL PROPS. ATLEAST I THOUGHT I WAS.
3. U WISH I WAS OUTSIDE THE GAME. TRUTH IS I KNOW MORE SHIT ABOUT UR OWN CLUB THAN U DO PIMP JUICE. AND THAT'S A FACT!!!!!
4. U ACT LIKE I CARE ABOUT UR PERSONAL LIVES. I NEVER EVER WORRY ABOUT THAT BUT I DO WORRY AND ? UR LOWRIDER STATS BECAUSE THE SHIT FUCKIN SUCKS. 
5. OFCOURSE NO ONE ELSE SPEAKS ON OTHER CLUBS INCLUDING URSELF BECAUSE U RATHER SHAKE HANDS,KICK CANS AND STAY AT HOME ON SUNDAYS AND CONTINUE TO MAKE OUR SAN DIEGO LOWRIDEING WEAKER THAN WHAT IT IS.
IT'S CATS LIKE U WHY SAN DIEGO BUMPER CHECKIN IS NO LONGER AROUND. INSTEAD OF RESPONDING TO SOME LOWRIDER SHIT... U RESPOND AS IF I SAID SOMETHING DISRESPECTFUL.
6. I DO WORRY ABOUT MY CLUB. THAT'S WHY WHEN ARCHIE CALLED MY PHONE FOR A HOP, I GOT HIM ONE LIKE A RIDA SUPPOSE TO.
7. WHAT DO U MEAN I SPEAK LIKE I AM THE VOICE OF S.D?!? MOFO I AM "ONE" OF THE VOICES OF S.D! WHAT OTHER ***** FROM S.D MAKES SHIT HOP AND POP LIKE ME??
U OUR UR CREW SURE IN THE HELL AIN'T! LET ME GUESS... U RATHER SHAKE HANDS AND KICK CANS WITH THE L.A HOPPERS AND RAIDER NATION BOYS UHH? WHAT A JABRONIEE!
REAL RIDAZ HOP FIRST SHAKE HANDS LAST. 
8. U RIGHT I DIDN'T MAKE THE PICNIC DUE TO MY HOMIES HANDLEING THE HOP SHIT AND MY BUILDER BULLSHITING ME..
PLUS I RATHER HANDLE THE CLEAN STREET AND SHOW DEPARTMENT! THAT WAY GAME OVER CC RUN THE HOP SHIT AND STREET SHIT.
9. WE ALL GOT SHIT GOING ON IN OUR LIFES HOMIE, BUT IF UR A REAL LOWRIDER LIKE I THOUGHT U WERE. THAN U SHOULD KNOW THAT LOWRIDING IS APART OF OUR LIFES.
WHEN SHIT IS ROUGH.. MOST OF US RUN TO OUR HOBBY/MEMBERS OR THE LOWRIDER SCENE TO HELP WITH THE STRESS. 

I HOPE I ANSWERED ALL UR ? BIG HOMIE. MY APPOLOGY IF I DISRESPECTED U OR ANYONE ELSE IN ANY WAY. 
NEVER FORGOT THAT THIS IS A LOWRIDER BOARD AND UR CAR CLUB IS IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME AND U WILL CONTINUE TO GET CALLED OUT FOR HOPS OR ASKED WHY WE NEVER SEE YA'LL AT THE SCENE ANYMORE. REALSHIT.COM*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

OH YEA ONE LAST THING PIMP JUICE....

MY CLUB AND UR CLUB ARE LOWRIDER RIVALS FOR LIFE. IF MY LIL POST GOT UNDER UR SKIN WHICH I THOUGHT WAS PRETTY DAAMN COOL. UR GONNA HAVE A FUCKED UP LOWRIDER CAREER BECAUSE WHEN WE FEEL FROGISH ARE GOING TO LEAP. OTHER CLUBS ARE AFTER YA'LL TO SO BE PREPARED. THEY SHOULD'NT BE A PROBLEM FOR YA'LL!
U MIGHT WANNA LOOK FOR SOME HAPPY PILLS BRUH. WITH AN ATTITUDE LIKE THAT UR GOING TO NEED IT.
I READ OVER MY POST... CAN U PLEASE TELL ME WHAT I SAID THAT GOT UNDER UR SKIN? I THOUGHT I KEPT IT COOL AND REAL. THANKS IN ADVANCE!

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Not goin back and forth w/ you. I swore you said Straight Game and you don't know, things ain't lookin good on the inside or out. Guess you weren't talking about us. Thanks for the props! I'm glad you don't worry about us.?.I wish I knew more about my own club than you. Maybe I should not care as much then maybe I'll know more lol my low riding stats, hmmmm not extensive correct, but always street clean YES. I guess your saying I never got in traffic cause I don't go to a parking lot on 1 night a week. Ok guy. I forget your out there every Sunday w/ a CLEAN rider. Anyway, like I said its nice to see you back. No need for happy pills, I'm a positive type of guy!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh yeah and P.S. Blah Blah Blah in advance.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Not goin back and forth w/ you. I swore you said Straight Game and you don't know, things ain't lookin good on the inside or out. Guess you weren't talking about us. Thanks for the props! I'm glad you don't worry about us.?.I wish I knew more about my own club than you. Maybe I should not care as much then maybe I'll know more lol my low riding stats, hmmmm not extensive correct, but always street clean YES. I guess your saying I never got in traffic cause I don't go to a parking lot on 1 night a week. Ok guy. I forget your out there every Sunday w/ a CLEAN rider. Anyway, like I said its nice to see you back. No need for happy pills, I'm a positive type of guy!


*U ARE A POSITIVE GUY PIMP JUICE. :thumbsup: BUT THESE LAST FEW POST BEEN KIND OF ON THE NEGATIVE SIDE. :chuck: I DID SAY ARCHIE CALLED OUT STR8 GAME AND STREET FAME FOR A HOP.
INSTEAD OF SAYING THE GAME AIN'T READY TO PLAY YET, U GO TALKING ABOUT SOME SQUARE SHIT. 
I DON'T CARE ABOUT NO MANS PERSONAL BIZZ!! NOW I DO CARE ABOUT WHAT NEW RIDAZ COMING OUT OR WHOS GETTING WORK DONE TO THERE CAR. :nicoderm: IT'S CALLED SHARING THE SAME HOBBY DOGGIE! :h5:
I NEVER SAID UR CAR AIN'T CLEAN PIMP. IT AIN'T CLEAN AS MINE BUT U STR8. :rimshot: I NEVER SAID UR NOT IN TRAFFIC EITHER. S.D DON'T SEE U AND TRUTH IS THAT ONE DAY/NIGHT IS ALL IT TAKES TO GET RECOGNIZE FOR THAT WEEK. *:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Oh yeah and P.S. Blah Blah Blah in advance.


*WHAT DO U MEAN BLAH BLAH BLAH PIMP DJ?
WHEN I SPEAK, I SPEAK FACTS! UR KNOWN FOR SPEAKING FACTS ALSO. BUT THEM LAST FEW POST BEEN HELLA FICTION.

HERE'S SOME MORE FACTS FOR YA PIMP... WHEN I TALK SHIT IT'S FOR FUN AND I KEEP IT LOWRIDING. I DON'T TAKE NO CONVO'S PERSONAL AND I DON'T HOLD GRUDGES!

NOW HERE'S SOME FICTION FOR YA.. I HATE STR8 GAME, THEM ****** IS DOING BAD, BLAH BLAH BLAH FUCK THIS FUCK THAT!

IF IT AIN'T LOWRIDING HOMIE IT AIN'T ME. ALL YA'LL MY HOMIES EVEN IF SOME FEEL I AIN'T THERE HOMIE. I GOT LOVE FOR ALL!
BUT WE WILL ALWAYS REMAIN LOWRIDER RIVALS. I AM GOING TO ALWAYS TALK SOME GOOD OLD LOWRIDER SHIT AND PULL UP TO THEM BUMPERS WHEN EVER I FEEL FROGISH. THIS GOES FOR ANY CC!! BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT'S ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT. *


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

pretty good deal here.. just lookin out hopefully someone can come up..http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2694466553.html


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U ARE A POSITIVE GUY PIMP JUICE. :thumbsup: BUT THESE LAST FEW POST BEEN KIND OF ON THE NEGATIVE SIDE. :chuck: I DID SAY ARCHIE CALLED OUT STR8 GAME AND STREET FAME FOR A HOP.
> INSTEAD OF SAYING THE GAME AIN'T READY TO PLAY YET, U GO TALKING ABOUT SOME SQUARE SHIT.
> I DON'T CARE ABOUT NO MANS PERSONAL BIZZ!! NOW I DO CARE ABOUT WHAT NEW RIDAZ COMING OUT OR WHOS GETTING WORK DONE TO THERE CAR. :nicoderm: IT'S CALLED SHARING THE SAME HOBBY DOGGIE! :h5:
> I NEVER SAID UR CAR AIN'T CLEAN PIMP. IT AIN'T CLEAN AS MINE BUT U STR8. :rimshot: I NEVER SAID UR NOT IN TRAFFIC EITHER. S.D DON'T SEE U AND TRUTH IS THAT ONE DAY/NIGHT IS ALL IT TAKES TO GET RECOGNIZE FOR THAT WEEK. *:yes:


I like how you didnt explain the comment " its not lookin good from the inside or out". Anyway, Why do you want us to explain ourselves. So you dont think if a car was ready and peeps could make it we would have showed up?? You can call it SQUARE i call it obvious. So what Im wondering is why even speak on it? (THATS SQUARE) Im sure we werent the only hoppers that didnt make it, yet we get spoke on. Its been said were hoppin rivals, okay we get the point, so now you must mention our club in every post:loco:.Your car is clean, but dont think you sittin that much cleaner:nono: . The reason Im not in traffic is cause my car is in LAS VEGAS, but I got something coming for SD streets soon. I thought you might know that since you know so much. On the last note I am gonna say, Im gald you take pride in that clean ass TAXI:thumbsup: to be honest w/ you, I didnt think you'd ever build one :rimshot:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> pretty good deal here.. just lookin out hopefully someone can come up..http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2694466553.html


*HELL OF A DEAL BIG HOMIE. I THINK IT HAS UR NAME ALL ON IT... BIG JOE 64!! :naughty:  YEA I LIKE THAT.*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZP FASHO.... WAZZUP BIG JOE.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I like how you didnt explain the comment " its not lookin good from the inside or out". Anyway, Why do you want us to explain ourselves. So you dont think if a car was ready and peeps could make it we would have showed up?? You can call it SQUARE i call it obvious. So what Im wondering is why even speak on it? (THATS SQUARE) Im sure we werent the only hoppers that didnt make it, yet we get spoke on. Its been said were hoppin rivals, okay we get the point, so now you must mention our club in every post:loco:.Your car is clean, but dont think you sittin that much cleaner:nono: . The reason Im not in traffic is cause my car is in LAS VEGAS, but I got something coming for SD streets soon. I thought you might know that since you know so much. On the last note I am gonna say, Im gald you take pride in that clean ass TAXI:thumbsup: to be honest w/ you, I didnt think you'd ever build one :rimshot:


*MY BAD I DID'NT EXPAIN THAT ONE PIMP.. IT'S NOT LOOKING GOOD INSIDE OR OUT FOR RIDAZ ALL ACROSS THE WOLRD. WE HAVE TO KEEP PUSHING FORWARD AND DON'T FORGET RENT/BILLS DON'T STOP. :no: 
I DON'T WANT YA'LL TO EXPLAIN URSELFS PIMP. 
I NEVER CALLED THE GAME SQUARE.. :no: I CALLED UR COMMENT SQUARE WHEN U SAID NO ONE TALKS ABOUT NO OTHER CLUBS AND WE ALL SHOULD SHAKE HANDS AND KICK CANS AND CONTINUE TO MAKE S.D LOWRIDER SCENE FALL. :tears:
AND NO IT'S NOT OBVIOUS WHY YA'LL DID'NT MAKE IT BUD. DON'T ACT LIKE THE GAME CAN'T GET READY ASAP. :twak:
NO I DID'NT HEAR ABOUT UR OTHER CAR YET BECAUSE OBVIOUSLY UR STILL WINDOW SHOPPING. :rimshot::rofl: I'M JUST CLOWNING WITH U HOMIE. U HAVE TO READ BETWEEN THE LINES DJ!!!
IT WAS A JOKE WHEN I SAID MY CAR WAS CLEANER THAN URS HOMIE, :loco: YO SHIT IS SUPER CLEAN AND I TIP MY HAT PIMP. :thumbsup:
FAR AS ME NOT BUILDING ONE.... U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN!! :yes: I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT, U WILL ALWAYS SPEND MORE MONEY AND TIME BUILDING A CAR AND DEALING WITH THESE BULLSHITING ASS SO CALLED BIZZNESS MAN.  THAN GOING TO CASH OUT A CAR THAT'S ALREADY DONE. ALL I DID WAS ADD A FEW THINGS AND PRIDE IT IS BABY BOY. :worship:
AT THE END OF THE DAY UR GONNA THINK I BUILT THE CAR, LIL BIT OF THIS AND A LIL BIT OF THAT AND NEXT THING I KNOW IS... DAAMN STEFEEZY THAT SHIT IS CLEAN! 
*
*FOR EXAMPLE..
I BOUGHT CUBA LINCOLN, CHANGED A FEW THINGS AND 2 LIC BETTY IT WAS. SOLD!
I BOUGHT KAREEM RED REGAL, ADDED BATTERY'S AND BAM BAM IT WAS. SOLD!
I BOUGHT FUBU'S 63, I DIDN'T CHANGE SHIT AND STEF GOT A CLEAN AS TREY IT WAS.
I BOUGHT GEORGE MALIBU, CHANGED A FEW THINGS AND SUPERMAN THEM HOES IT WAS. SOLD!
I BOUGHT FRED'S LINCOLN, CHANGED A FEW THINGS AND MONEY IN THE BANK IT IS.
I'M WINDOW SHOPPING ON THIS ONE CAR, IMMA CHANGE A FEW THINGS AND BEAUTY ON A BEAST IT WILL BE 2012!

THAT'S SIX CARS THAT WAS BOUGHT FROM THE NEXT MAN THAT I TOOK HELLA PRIDE IN AND GUESS WHAT....
I NEVER HEARD THE OLD OWNERS NAMES AGAIN. DUE TO THIS GREAT EXPERIENCE I WON'T BUILD I RATHER BUY!
PLUS I GET IT CHEAPER THAN WHAT THEY PUT IN IT.
NOW CAN I GET A AMEN...:angel: GOD IS GOOD GENTLEMEN~~:yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

turyloko said:


> WAZZP FASHO.... WAZZUP BIG JOE.....


WHAT IT DO TURYLOKO.. 
WHEN U GONNA COME HANG OUT WITH CHA BOY? GO TO A BAR AND WATCH A GAME OR GO VISIT SOME HOMIES WORKING ON SOME RIDAZ...

I'M JUST CLOWING AROUND WITH MY PATNA ON THE BOARDS BECAUSE IT AIN'T SHIT ELSE TO DO.


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

IM WITH U ON THAT ONE HOMIE I DONT BUILD NOTHING FROM SCRATCH ..I BUY THEM BUILT N GIVE IT MY TOUCH .. DIP 4 A MIN N SELL IT..N THEY PAY GOOD MONEY.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HELL OF A DEAL BIG HOMIE. I THINK IT HAS UR NAME ALL ON IT... BIG JOE 64!! :naughty:  YEA I LIKE THAT.*


I already had one pimp and dumped it but u know i got something clean commin.. But no more juice for me just a clean ol classic


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

What up tury, I see ur back on the boards... Glad to see u back homie..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHAT IT DO SD.
NOT SURE BUT I WILL THROW IT OUT THERE ANYWAY. I NEED SOMEONE WHO LAYS TILE AND DO MINOR HOME IMPROVMENT WORK.
EASY MONEY IF U WANT IT.
CALL ME OR PM ME ASAP. MY BITCH BEEN ON MY ASS TUFF. SO IF I DON'T HEAR FROM NOONE BY TUESDAY. I'M GONNA GO PICK UP SOME HOME DEPOT HOMIES.

THANKS IN ADVANCE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

IS ANYTHING GOING ON TONIGHT?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

i just moved here to san diego from indio,i just wanna know about any shows cruise nites or cruising let me know


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

anything going on anytime soon anyone got any toy drives or anything planned.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> i just moved here to san diego from indio,i just wanna know about any shows cruise nites or cruising let me know


*WELCOME TO THE SUNNY SD PIMP JUICE...
IT'S BEEN KIND OF SLOW DUE TO IT BEING THE END OF THE YEAR AND DJ GETTING MAD FOR AT FOLKS FOR SPEAKING ON HOPS... BUT WE STILL HOOK UP ON SUNDAYS TO CHILL..
I HEARD THERE WERE A ALOT FOLKS THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT.

SD WILL MAKE SURE TO KEEP U UPDATED STREETKINGZ13!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

turyloko said:


> IM WITH U ON THAT ONE HOMIE I DONT BUILD NOTHING FROM SCRATCH ..I BUY THEM BUILT N GIVE IT MY TOUCH .. DIP 4 A MIN N SELL IT..N THEY PAY GOOD MONEY.



*I'M ALREADY KNOWING TURYLOKO... THAT'S WHY SOME PLAY CHEST :drama: AND OTHERS PLAY CHECKERS! :run:

U KNOW CERTAIN BALLERS DON'T KNOW NO BETTER! :no: THEY TAKE GLORY IN SPENDING HELLA MONEY,BULDING AND TIME SPENT ON SOMETHING THAT LOOKS NO BETTER THAN THE CAR WE BOUGHT FOR LESS MONEY AND LESS TIME.... 
GOD IS GOOD... :yes: CAN I GET A AMEN LAYITLOW! :rofl:

DJ WHERE U AT :dunno: I'M STILL WAITING FOR A RESPONSE THAT'S IF CAN COME WITH ONE :rimshot: UR MY PATNA BUT I CAN DO THIS SHIT ALLDAY LONG..*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up pimp?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good deal rite here http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/2701815520.html


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> good deal rite here http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/2701815520.html


Good deal it is...!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone better jump on it...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WELCOME TO THE SUNNY SD PIMP JUICE...
> IT'S BEEN KIND OF SLOW DUE TO IT BEING THE END OF THE YEAR AND DJ GETTING MAD FOR AT FOLKS FOR SPEAKING ON HOPS... BUT WE STILL HOOK UP ON SUNDAYS TO CHILL..
> I HEARD THERE WERE A ALOT FOLKS THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT.
> 
> SD WILL MAKE SURE TO KEEP U UPDATED STREETKINGZ13!!*


Thanks homie good lookin out


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks bigjoe619 for the directions ill hit u up on sunday homie


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> i just moved here to san diego from indio,i just wanna know about any shows cruise nites or cruising let me know


 WHAT PART OF SD U STAY AT HOMIE?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WHAT PART OF SD U STAY AT HOMIE?


off balboa by the 163


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Steefys cutlass at Kool Aids 102-103 

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/biglonche/abef1b1f.mp4


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

FO SHO'S CUTLASS TAKING THE WIN FOR THE NIGHT AT KOOL AIDS....100 INCHES


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt:wave:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

anything goin on this weekend besides walmart on sunday


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> anything goin on this weekend besides walmart on sunday


*I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND ...... SD 2 THE TOP !!!!!!!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MR.SUPERB said:


> *I'LL B OUT THIS WEEKEND ...... SD 2 THE TOP !!!!!!!*


*ANYONE WANTS PHOTO'S DONE HIT ME UP.REAL CHEAP*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *ANYONE WANTS PHOTO'S DONE HIT ME UP.REAL CHEAP*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *ANYONE WANTS PHOTO'S DONE HIT ME UP.REAL CHEAP*


NOEL 619-616-4958


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

island sunset said:


> *ANYONE WANTS PHOTO'S DONE HIT ME UP.REAL CHEAP*


*YEAH DAT' I'M READY 2MORROW ......*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


island sunset said:


>


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:ttt for tha big sd


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

got more pics anybody need photos


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


Keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


> Keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


> *ANYONE WANTS PHOTO'S DONE HIT ME UP.REAL CHEAP*



*U ALREADY KNOW GAME OVER CC DOES...
U GOT OUR SUPPORT ALL THE WAY HOMIE. 
I WILL GIVE U A CALL LATER ON TODAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT AND THANKS FOR SHOWING OUR TOWN LUV!!*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U ALREADY KNOW GAME OVER CC DOES...
> U GOT OUR SUPPORT ALL THE WAY HOMIE.
> I WILL GIVE U A CALL LATER ON TODAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT AND THANKS FOR SHOWING OUR TOWN LUV!!*


I'm ready Steff hit me up brotha.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z_vKdRoTnk


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

NONO, YOU STILL GOT THE SAME NUMBER? HIT ME UP IF YOU CHANGED IT...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Ru-Nutty said:


> NONO, YOU STILL GOT THE SAME NUMBER? HIT ME UP IF YOU CHANGED IT...


still the same 619-616-4958


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ru-Nutty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z_vKdRoTnk


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

somebody make me a offer , located in lemon grove :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING S.D ILL BE IN TRAFFIC IN THE LAC WITH MY FAMILY VISITING FAMILY SO IF YOU SEE ME HOLLA.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy ThanksGiving to all the SD riders


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy thanksgivng. I can wait to have my mommas famous dry turkey... :biggrin:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

*OLD SCHOOL PIC OF MY CUTTY. ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO AND WAS CUT BY BIG CHAIO AND EDDIE. PULLED THE ENGINE AND CUT THE STRETCHED THE FRAME BY LIL CHAIO. 

*TTT


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

bumberent said:


> somebody make me a offer , located in lemon grove :thumbsup:


 WANNA TRADE 4 A 99 STOCK TOWNCAR? ITS CLEAN HIT ME UP 619 288-0177


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THE TOWN IS BORING AND GAME OVER CC IS BOARD. I'M SURE U AND UR CLUB MEMBERS OUR BOARD ALSO.
MY MEMBERS WILL BE IN TRAFFIC AND AT THE WALMART WITH THERE HEATERS ON HIGH BECAUSE IT WILL BE HELLA COLD TONIGHT.
WE HAVE SOME STREET SINGLE PUMPS IF ANY CC WANT'S TO PLAY ON A STREET LEVEL.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL.
*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THE TOWN IS BORING AND GAME OVER CC IS BOARD. I'M SURE U AND UR CLUB MEMBERS OUR BOARD ALSO.
> MY MEMBERS WILL BE IN TRAFFIC AND AT THE WALMART WITH THERE HEATERS ON HIGH BECAUSE IT WILL BE HELLA COLD TONIGHT.
> WE HAVE SOME STREET SINGLE PUMPS IF ANY CC WANT'S TO PLAY ON A STREET LEVEL.
> 
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHAT'S GOING ON S.D..
I HAVE A FEW BLACK AND GREY BATTS LEFT AT A VERY FARE PRICE. HOLLA IF U NEED ANY. 619-920-2006
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHAT'S GOING ON S.D..
> I HAVE A FEW BLACK AND GREY BATTS LEFT AT A VERY FARE PRICE. HOLLA IF U NEED ANY. 619-920-2006
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Whos gonna be in traffic this weekend


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Menudo is DEC 4th!!!!

*Last Menudo of the YEAR turns into a *TOY DRIVE*! Please Bring a NEW unwrapped TOY for the kids with Cancer @ Rady Children's Hospital. 

*9am to 1pm with Santa making a visit for the kids.* We will being giving out the annual "THANK YOU & HAPPY HOLIDAYS" poster to the first 100 cars 

Plus, free menudo while supplies last. 

Bring the kids and take a photo with Santa. 

DJ Wicho will be spinning the Oldies & Old School with special appearance by Johnny B. Good & BETO! 

LAST ONE OF THE YEAR so let's make it a good one. Please help spread the word.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


xavierthexman said:


> *Menudo is DEC 4th!!!!
> 
> *Last Menudo of the YEAR turns into a *TOY DRIVE*! Please Bring a NEW unwrapped TOY for the kids with Cancer @ Rady Children's Hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

DAMN IT SEEMS LIKE THE ONLY TIME THE TOWN IS CRACKING IS WHEN STRAIGHTGAME IS OUT..


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

wud it do sd


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if anyone needs pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or at [email protected]


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> wud it do sd


Wudd upp, bro. Hows everything on ur side of town. Here in the NC not much going on.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

The 1st of the year is almost here... Whos mashin up to LA that day. Let's get some shit together again...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anybody in SD. Have pictures of the turtle lincoln with turn signals on the mirrors ?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> The 1st of the year is almost here... Whos mashin up to LA that day. Let's get some shit together again...


LETS DO THIS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

island sunset said:


> LETS DO THIS


Im tryen to make it too. can i roll with all the ballers... :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

pic from the toy drive today


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


firme pics homie:thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

turyloko said:


> :thumbsup:


was up arturo:wave:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> The 1st of the year is almost here... Whos mashin up to LA that day. Let's get some shit together again...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Im tryen to make it too. can i roll with all the ballers... :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


Lookng good NoNo.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

island sunset said:


> pic from the toy drive today




nice rides! but as far as the pics:ugh: poor quality photo shop, and the photographer is over priced. i can do better with my disposable camera from biglots:werd:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> LETS DO THIS





BIGJOE619 said:


> Im tryen to make it too. can i roll with all the ballers... :thumbsup:





Fonzoh said:


> :thumbsup:


Let's make it happen then. I wanna roll up there San Diego Deep


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Let's make it happen then. I wanna roll up there San Diego Deep




:yes:kool


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> nice rides! but as far as the pics:ugh: poor quality photo shop, and the photographer is over priced. i can do better with my disposable camera from biglots:werd:


 lol


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> nice rides! but as far as the pics:ugh: poor quality photo shop, and the photographer is over priced. i can do better with my disposable camera from biglots:werd:


the little guy has little jokes and when he speaks its not heard cause little voice.thats how come you drive a blazer cause yo ass is to little for a lac.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> the little guy has little jokes and when he speaks its not heard cause little voice.thats how come you drive a blazer cause yo ass is to little for a lac.


 lol


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

island sunset said:


> the little guy has little jokes and when he speaks its not heard cause little voice.thats how come you drive a blazer cause yo ass is to little for a lac.



its not a joke! you asked for my opinion and thats that:twak: oh and your just mad kuz my lac slappn yours and it aint even done:naughty:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> its not a joke! you asked for my opinion and thats that:twak: oh and your just mad kuz my lac slappn yours and it aint even done:naughty:


:thumbsdown:Foo you don't even have the lac in your hands and your lac is better then mine come on  now. When it's in your yard then will talk until then my lac is better then your's little man.And if you get that lac "IF" you get that lac don't forget your booster seat!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

you to are funny.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:burn: :rofl:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

island sunset said:


> :thumbsdown:Foo you don't even have the lac in your hands and your lac is better then mine come on  now. When it's in your yard then will talk until then my lac is better then your's little man.And if you get that lac "IF" you get that lac don't forget your booster seat!!!!!!!!



Dont trip foo, i think the pillow tops is all the booster i need! And i'll even let you do the pics on the build for practice! :yes:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show and concert in tucson arizona with zig zag .brown boy .do or die .2000$ in cash giveaways for more information hit me up at [email protected] or call me at 5209073656 ​


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> Dont trip foo, i think the pillow tops is all the booster i need! And i'll even let you do the pics on the build for practice! :yes:


:buttkickillow top and the yellow pages foo.and practice i think i got it down thanks


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> The 1st of the year is almost here... Whos mashin up to LA that day. Let's get some shit together again...


jimmyrig,,,.

69 ways

eddie

dirty ice

franks

APhustle

statutary

nono


thats the people so far that are going to drive from here SD upto LA..

GOOD TRAFFIC SHIT,.,.

write yo 
name on list if ya wanna drive ur lolo up there..


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: im there


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i dont think my duce will be done...


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

was up SD:wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

*From DREAM ON 
CHECK OUT MY VIDEO CLIP FROM YESTERDAY HOP OFF.....

*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

aphustle said:


> jimmyrig,,,.
> 
> 69 ways
> 
> ...




Progress Park!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

check out shows and events, and see all the clubs and solo riders who will be attending!:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> Progress Park!:thumbsup:


 is that where we went last year ..?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

aphustle said:


> [color= blue/] JIMMIE RIGG [color],,,.
> 
> 69 ways
> 
> ...


 Yessir!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

majestic one is at santa fe dam


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Fonzoh said:


> check out shows and events, and see all the clubs and solo riders who will be attending!:thumbsup:



r u driving ur car player,.,.we need more riders for the trip,.,.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> is that where we went last year ..?


:yes:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

aphustle said:


> r u driving ur car player,.,.we need more riders for the trip,.,.



:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DAAAMN I WISH I COULD RIDE OUT WITH U BIG BALLERZ!! 
A PLAYER LIKE ME MIGHT NOT HAVE NO CHIPS AFTER XMAS,BILLS,DOG FOOD AND RENT! 

I REALLY WOULD LOVE TO GO FELLAS. SO IF U COULD REACH DOWN INSIDE OF THOSE KIND HEARTS/DEEP POCKETS OF YALLS AND GIVE A SMALL DONATION... STEFEEZY WILL BE ABLE TO JOIN THE LINE UP. 
THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE LUV AND SUPPORT! *


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Might have my car ready too Playas ill drive up too


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Might have my car ready too Playas ill drive up too



alllreadyy shit sounds guud bruh,.,.just hit us up n meet up,.,.

people from chula vista meet up then meet up the people frm national city then meet up the peeps who stay by uneversity etc,.,.

then we hittin the freeway ina single shot to l.a.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN I WISH I COULD RIDE OUT WITH U BIG BALLERZ!!
> A PLAYER LIKE ME MIGHT NOT HAVE NO CHIPS AFTER XMAS,BILLS,DOG FOOD AND RENT!
> 
> I REALLY WOULD LOVE TO GO FELLAS. SO IF U COULD REACH DOWN INSIDE OF THOSE KIND HEARTS/DEEP POCKETS OF YALLS AND GIVE A SMALL DONATION... STEFEEZY WILL BE ABLE TO JOIN THE LINE UP.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE LUV AND SUPPORT! *



shit mayne im out here trying to catch up to you.,.

the crumbs u drop b 5star meals to me fasho ,.,.


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

NOW DOIN WINDOW AND MIRROR ETCHING FOR YOUR CAR OR HOME NEEDS. CHEAP PRICES JUST STARTING OUT. REAL CLEAN LOOK. NO NEED TO REMOVE WINDOWS. HIT ME UP FOR A NEW LOOK IN THE NEW YEAR. 619 634 7689 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR TEXT.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up homies, anyone got a hook up on a new edelbrock endurashine carb and manifold for a sbc


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> NOW DOIN WINDOW AND MIRROR ETCHING FOR YOUR CAR OR HOME NEEDS. CHEAP PRICES JUST STARTING OUT. REAL CLEAN LOOK. NO NEED TO REMOVE WINDOWS. HIT ME UP FOR A NEW LOOK IN THE NEW YEAR. 619 634 7689 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR TEXT.
> View attachment 410567
> View attachment 410568
> View attachment 410569
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up homies, anyone got a hook up on a new edelbrock endurashine carb and manifold for a sbc


Hit up Hugo or Alex ( the twins.). They might be able to help u out. Call me if u need there number.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up homies, anyone got a hook up on a new edelbrock endurashine carb and manifold for a sbc


Hit up Hugo or Alex ( the twins.). They might be able to help u out. Call me if u need there number.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i just text hugo.. thanks bro..imma try to put new bars on my bike so i can ride up to LA with u guys sence my duce aint gonna be done on time...


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone takin an oldie id like to take the,impala see how she does but u know my ride ill need to make some pit stops quite a few haha gas savin wasnt a big deal kinda back then anyways let me know what u guys think


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

69 ways said:


> Anyone takin an oldie id like to take the,impala see how she does but u know my ride ill need to make some pit stops quite a few haha gas savin wasnt a big deal kinda back then anyways let me know what u guys think


I think we all gonna be spending alot on gas just hoping all of our cars make it specially mine


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i just text hugo.. thanks bro..imma try to put new bars on my bike so i can ride up to LA with u guys sence my duce aint gonna be done on time...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i just text hugo.. thanks bro..imma try to put new bars on my bike so i can ride up to LA with u guys sence my duce aint gonna be done on time...


MUSIC & BARS !!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> I think we all gonna be spending alot on gas just hoping all of our cars make it specially mine


fool. Last Year People were loosin tires, dumps were going Out. And i put gas like in My car like 4 times. Its worth it tho.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

69 ways said:


> Anyone takin an oldie id like to take the,impala see how she does but u know my ride ill need to make some pit stops quite a few haha gas savin wasnt a big deal kinda back then anyways let me know what u guys think


Take it.


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Take it.


X1969 dont be scared dawgy, Its only an hour an a half straight. compare that to hittin traffic when you dippin 3-4 uffin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Sick now to get the day off haha


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> MUSIC & BARS !!!!


music is on and im buyin the replacement bar tomorrow... the other one broke in half...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

aphustle said:


> shit mayne im out here trying to catch up to you.,.
> 
> the crumbs u drop b 5star meals to me fasho ,.,.


*IT IS NO LONGER APRIL FOOLS PIMP JUICE. IT'S NOW DECEMBER AND IT'S HARD OUT HERE FOR A PIMP... WHEN HE TRYING TO GET THIS MONEY FOR THE RENT!!

IF U NOTICE FA SHO AIN'T DROP NO CRUMBS BECAUSE AIN'T SHIT FALLING ANYMORE.. TRUTH IS I HEARD U DON'T BELEAVE IN CRUMBS U DROP FULL MEALS, :biggrin:*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

wazzup..... ap..fasho....big joe.. supreme styles ...amahury....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

If your looking for model car hopper I got them or can make them for you hit me up I got a 58 front hops back goes up and down hit me 619)-735-4988


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT IS NO LONGER APRIL FOOLS PIMP JUICE. IT'S NOW DECEMBER AND IT'S HARD OUT HERE FOR A PIMP... WHEN HE TRYING TO GET THIS MONEY FOR THE RENT!!
> 
> IF U NOTICE FA SHO AIN'T DROP NO CRUMBS BECAUSE AIN'T SHIT FALLING ANYMORE.. TRUTH IS I HEARD U DON'T BELEAVE IN CRUMBS U DROP FULL MEALS, :biggrin:*


haha shit mayne im out here tryin to get my hustle on in these streets mayne,.,.

i might have to hit up tone to build me a hopper real soon..gonna get me a toy hopper to do sum bumber checcin out here,.,.

u gotta crawl bfor u can walk n run right ahaha

see u in traffik big homie,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

turyloko said:


> wazzup..... ap..fasho....big joe.. supreme styles ...amahury....


wut it do homie,.,.u ready for the drive up to LA,.,.

its gonna b a goodone,.,.



eyyyy 69 ways if u scared go to church player,.,.
i heard theres going to be a good sermon that day,.,.ahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> music is on and im buyin the replacement bar tomorrow... the other one broke in half...



one day when i grow up,.,.,.,.,.,.


well u know the rest


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

ANYBODY NEED BATTERIES I HAVE SOME HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! INBOX ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

aphustle said:


> wut it do homie,.,.u ready for the drive up to LA,.,.
> 
> its gonna b a goodone,.,.
> 
> ...



Hey homeboy zip ur lip ill be there even if I gotta call out from work haha the ms 69 has been proven to me she wants to take a longer trip jist gotta change some gaskets and change oil then im good


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

merry xmas sd


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

A few S.D riders hold'n it down!:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MERRY XMAS TO MY RIDAZ AND THERE LOVE ONES... :h5:

I HOPE YA'LL READY FOR A HELLA OF A SCENE AND RIDE FOR THE 2012.... :shocked:

BECAUSE GAME OVER CC IS AIMING FOR OUR SPOT WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT!! :yes::thumbsup:
TO U CERTAIN CATS THAT SAID OUR MOVEMENT & PLAQUES SUCKS.. :thumbsdown: GET A BAR AND STEP YO GAME UP FOR 2012 BECAUSE WE HERE TO STAY JABRONIEE.... *:nicoderm::wave::yes:








*:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: HATERS!!




*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

IF YOU NEED BATTERIES HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY GOIN FAST!!!! HIT ME IN THE BOX.MERRY CHRISTMAS S.D.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> NOW DOIN WINDOW AND MIRROR ETCHING FOR YOUR CAR OR HOME NEEDS. CHEAP PRICES JUST STARTING OUT. REAL CLEAN LOOK. NO NEED TO REMOVE WINDOWS. HIT ME UP FOR A NEW LOOK IN THE NEW YEAR. 619 634 7689 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR TEXT.
> View attachment 410567
> View attachment 410568
> View attachment 410569
> ...


TTT!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

who is goin to the majestic picnic? what time u leavin? lets roll deep and rep...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> who is goin to the majestic picnic? what time u leavin? lets roll deep and rep...



I'm gonna be head'n to Progress Park in Paramount, then off to Crenshaw! Dont know what everyone else got planned but its a free event!:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> I'm gonna be head'n to Progress Park in Paramount, then off to Crenshaw! Dont know what everyone else got planned but its a free event!:thumbsup:


Whats up fonz, have a safe trip out there. Hope you guys have a good time out there in paramount. And for all of you guys that can't make it out to the Santa fe dam, or to progress park. North county San Diego will be having our 2nd annual new Years picnic in Oceanside @ mlk park. Live banda and Dj. Free admission free parking Hope to see some of you riders out here .


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*YEA I KNOW S.D..... THE LOWRIDER GAME SUCKED FOR THE 2011 IN A MAJOR WAY. :tears:
I DO BELEAVE THINGS WILL BE MUCH BETTER FOR THE 2012. :drama:
HERE'S WHAT HELP MOTIVATE ME FOR THE 2012! :thumbsup: REAL STREET RIDA SHIT!!
MUCH LUV TO ALL AND ENJOY... 




































*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Whats up fonz, have a safe trip out there. Hope you guys have a good time out there in paramount. And for all of you guys that can't make it out to the Santa fe dam, or to progress park. North county San Diego will be having our 2nd annual new Years picnic in Oceanside @ mlk park. Live banda and Dj. Free admission free parking Hope to see some of you riders out here .


TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YEA I KNOW S.D..... THE LOWRIDER GAME SUCKED FOR THE 2011 IN A MAJOR WAY. :tears:
> I DO BELEAVE THINGS WILL BE MUCH BETTER FOR THE 2012. :drama:
> HERE'S WHAT HELP MOTIVATE ME FOR THE 2012! :thumbsup: REAL STREET RIDA SHIT!!
> MUCH LUV TO ALL AND ENJOY...
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Whats up fonz, have a safe trip out there. Hope you guys have a good time out there in paramount. And for all of you guys that can't make it out to the Santa fe dam, or to progress park. North county San Diego will be having our 2nd annual new Years picnic in Oceanside @ mlk park. Live banda and Dj. Free admission free parking Hope to see some of you riders out here .


what up homie? can i get a adress or directions to the park? just might pass through


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Whats up fonz, have a safe trip out there. Hope you guys have a good time out there in paramount. And for all of you guys that can't make it out to the Santa fe dam, or to progress park. North county San Diego will be having our 2nd annual new Years picnic in Oceanside @ mlk park. Live banda and Dj. Free admission free parking Hope to see some of you riders out here .




Same to you bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up homie? can i get a adress or directions to the park? just might pass through


4300 Mesa dr. Oceanside ca. 92057 Martin luther king park. Hope some of you guys can make it out here. Live sinaloense banda. And DJ.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

*
I DO BELEAVE THINGS WILL BE MUCH BETTER FOR THE 2012. :drama:
HERE'S WHAT HELP MOTIVATE ME FOR THE 2012! :thumbsup: 








Make me wanna park my truck and start pimp'n*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

just a few more things befor i go to LA fo r new years


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

aphustle said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Fonzoh said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*NAA... PIMP JUICE!! :no:
IT'S SUPPOSE TO MAKE U WANNA RIDE IN YO RIDA DOWN THE HOE STROLE PULL UP NEXT TO A PRETTY HOE BITCH AND SAY.... 
HOP YO PRETTY ASS IN BITCH!! :roflmao:
PS. SHE HAS TO BE A HOE THO. DON'T SAY THAT SHIT TO NO WOMEN.... :twak: HOES ONLY!! *

*THAN WE THAT BITCH HOP IN I WANT U TO BUMP SOME REAL PIMP SHIT. ANY ONE OF THESE WILL DO JUST FINE!! *
*



 




**




*


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

anyone know how to adjust a carberatur for my 69 and maybe have a timing light it idles fine but when dropped in to gear she dies?


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Hit me up 619 302 7103


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset;14968943
[IMG said:


> http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/islandsunset-photo/theweld014.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKING REAL GOOD DOGGIE.... :thumbsup:
HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE TRIP!*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

island sunset said:


> just a few more things befor i go to LA fo r new years






your still chipp'n fatboy!:rant:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NAA... PIMP JUICE!! :no:
> IT'S SUPPOSE TO MAKE U WANNA RIDE IN YO RIDA DOWN THE HOE STROLE PULL UP NEXT TO A PRETTY HOE BITCH AND SAY....
> HOP YO PRETTY ASS IN BITCH!! :roflmao:
> PS. SHE HAS TO BE A HOE THO. DON'T SAY THAT SHIT TO NO WOMEN.... :twak: HOES ONLY!! *
> ...


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Checkin in one last time for the year. Lets start twenty 12 off right. Lets do this Daygo. uffin:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

HAPPY NEWYEAR SD...........


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR SD.HOPEFULLY THIS YEAR I STOP BEING LAZY AND BUST OUT MY CUTLASD AND LINCOLN.HATE IT OR LOVE IT CC.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Annyone HITTING UP THA OCEANSIDE PIC NIC? HIT ME UP TRYING TO GATHER A FEW CARS


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill be heading to oceanside! Guess i cant make it to La


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

ON OUR WAY TO OCEANSIDE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> Ill be heading to oceanside! Guess i cant make it to La


Thanks for coming down guys, it was nice having you guys out here.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> ON OUR WAY TO OCEANSIDE


Thanks for making the drive out here, it was kool having you guys here, also thanks to bigjoe. For the quick stop . Also the homies from straight game for the luv for north county. Thanks for taking the time to show support . Happy new years fellas.


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WHOSE GOING TO THE HOPS????? LETS GO CELEBRATE THE CHARGERS WIN..................


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

turyloko said:


> WHOSE GOING TO THE HOPS????? LETS GO CELEBRATE THE CHARGERS WIN..................


Its anything going on tonight?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks for making the drive out here, it was kool having you guys here, also thanks to bigjoe. For the quick stop . Also the homies from straight game for the luv for north county. Thanks for taking the time to show support . Happy new years fellas.


Thanks for the hospitality it was better late than never and a good test on my car drove good there and back


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> Thanks for the hospitality it was better late than never and a good test on my car drove good there and back


No problem bro, any time


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

ke onda pinchi tury ya comprate una ranfla puto 






turyloko said:


> wazzup..... ap..fasho....big joe.. supreme styles ...amahury....


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> ke onda pinchi tury ya comprate una ranfla puto


 lol... ya mero guey...


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks for making the drive out here, it was kool having you guys here, also thanks to bigjoe. For the quick stop . Also the homies from straight game for the luv for north county. Thanks for taking the time to show support . Happy new years fellas.


It was NICE MEETGING U GUYS HOPEFULLY WILL BE BACK SOON WE GOTTA ALL GET TOGETHER AND CRUISE THE 101 THAT WAS FUN BUT I WOULD BE BETTER MORE CARS


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

So WE STARTED BY WASHING HER UP 

















Then we headed TO OCEANSIDE FOR

MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC 





































AND A MOFAKA GOTTA EAT SO HAHA


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn you guys hit up angelos,  now that's the spot. I'm glad you guys made it home safe. See you guys around.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any good affordable interior shops ?
got a 90 tc that needs the whole car redone....


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

san diego chargers


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks for making the drive out here, it was kool having you guys here, also thanks to bigjoe. For the quick stop . Also the homies from straight game for the luv for north county. Thanks for taking the time to show support . Happy new years fellas.


Rite on homie.. Much love.. i just thought i would pass through before takin my lady back down the coast.. I just ish i could have been drivin my duce.. but hopefully soon i have to forsure take a cruise down the board walk.. :thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Any good affordable interior shops ?
> got a 90 tc that needs the whole car redone....


 tijuas homie... i kno a good spot.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm me the info bro thanx


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC PICNIC

trip to san diego 101 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 105 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 110 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 129 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 136 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 143 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 142 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 141 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 140 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 139 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 138 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 137 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 134 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 135 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 133 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 132 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 131 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 130 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 128 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 127 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 126 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 125 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 124 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 123 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 122 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 121 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 120 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 119 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 118 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 117 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 116 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 115 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 114 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 113 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 112 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 111 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 109 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 108 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 108 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 106 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 104 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 103 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 102 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 100 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 099 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 098 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

CHICANO PARK KICK BACK

trip to san diego 144 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 145 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 145 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 148 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 150 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 151 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 166 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 165 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 164 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 163 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 162 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 161 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 160 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 159 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 157 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 156 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

trip to san diego 155 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 154 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 153 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

trip to san diego 152 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

up to islanders picnic


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

more pics


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

TURN VOLUME DOWN!!!!!!!!!
http://youtu.be/2mASNSR7riA

ALSO TURN VOLUME DOWN
http://youtu.be/bgFgxCDGOZY

http://youtu.be/nI4VsWz_cQA

http://youtu.be/9-X4bC3VHXk


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

69 ways said:


> up to islanders picnic


hell yea thas whatsup!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

waz good sd anything going on in sd


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

today or 2marrow


lilwill1999 said:


> waz good sd anything going on in sd


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

69 ways said:


> up to islanders picnic


when was this picnic


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

lilwill1999 said:


> waz good sd anything going on in sd


SO FAR NOTHING HOMIE. IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE SOMETHING GOING ON NEXT WEEK I THINK.
I WILL KEEP U POSTED.

WE ONLY ON THE 6TH DAY OF THE NEW YEAR. 
GIVE IT ATLEAST 30 DAYS AND THINGS SHOULD START GETTING A LIL BETTER.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> SO FAR NOTHING HOMIE. IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE SOMETHING GOING ON NEXT WEEK I THINK.
> I WILL KEEP U POSTED.
> 
> WE ONLY ON THE 6TH DAY OF THE NEW YEAR.
> GIVE IT ATLEAST 30 DAYS AND THINGS SHOULD START GETTING A LIL BETTER.


HEY HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*-NEOPOLITAIN MASTIFF PUPPYS CALL 619 279-1820



















































*


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> NOW DOIN WINDOW AND MIRROR ETCHING FOR YOUR CAR OR HOME NEEDS. CHEAP PRICES JUST STARTING OUT. REAL CLEAN LOOK. NO NEED TO REMOVE WINDOWS. HIT ME UP FOR A NEW LOOK IN THE NEW YEAR. 619 634 7689 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR TEXT.
> View attachment 410567
> View attachment 410568
> View attachment 410569
> ...


 TTT


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

69 ways said:


> up to islanders picnic





69 ways said:


> more pics





69 ways said:


> TURN VOLUME DOWN!!!!!!!!!
> http://youtu.be/2mASNSR7riA
> 
> ALSO TURN VOLUME DOWN
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Gonna hit the HollyWood strip this weekend, anyone wanna rolluffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

OURTIME~SD said:


> TTT


:shocked: THANKS DOG! TTMFT!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Fonzoh said:


> Gonna hit the HollyWood strip this weekend, anyone wanna rolluffin:


Shyt how far is that player?


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Shyt how far is that player?



A hop 2 skip's and one of my size jumps!:nicoderm:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

7 used batts for sale 300 hit me


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Fonzoh said:


> A hop 2 skip's and one of my size jumps!:nicoderm:


SHYT MAYBE WHAT DAY YOU ROLLIN?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> HEY HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE


THIS SUNDAY IT'S GOING DOWN PIMP.
IT'S GONNA BE A NICE ONE. I WILL POST WHERE SOON AS I FIND DAY. I THINK IT WILL BE A DAY TIME MATCH UP.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Fonzoh said:


> A hop 2 skip's and one of my size jumps!:nicoderm:


 lol


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THIS SUNDAY IT'S GOING DOWN PIMP.
> IT'S GONNA BE A NICE ONE. I WILL POST WHERE SOON AS I FIND DAY. I THINK IT WILL BE A DAY TIME MATCH UP.


What's up old timer?:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::run::run::wave::wave:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THIS SUNDAY IT'S GOING DOWN PIMP.
> IT'S GONNA BE A NICE ONE. I WILL POST WHERE SOON AS I FIND DAY. I THINK IT WILL BE A DAY TIME MATCH UP.


firme homie let me know


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> What's up old timer?:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::run::run::wave::wave:


*HEY WHAT IT DO BIG BALLER.. I MEAN BIG KIDZ..:cheesy:

I AIN'T UP TO SHIT BUT GETTING OLD AND LETTING THE TIME ROLL BYE! STILL WISHING U WOULD HELP THE POOR OUT BY GIVING ME A 1,OOO DOLLARS..:tears:
JUST LOOK AT IT AS A GOOD DEED FOR THE MONTH.:naughty:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sneek peak


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice I like that nothing like that new shit


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE OC will be hosting a "top contenders" lowrider and tattoo show on Sunday, March 25 2012. Though all are welcomed to enter, due to limited space, we are asking for the heavyweights and show cars from all clubs and solo riders to come out and compete, and show along side with the tattoo culture. It's a weekend long event and Saturday will be a hot rod and motorcycle show. Will be covered by several magazines and other media.

http://www.inkmasterstatt2show.co/venue.php



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/316600-klique-orange-county-pres-top-contenders.html


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

nice whatup joe




BIGJOE619 said:


> sneek peak
> View attachment 420473


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

kikou-no said:


> nice whatup joe


nada tryen to get this car on the streets real soon.. whats new kiko


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> sneek peak
> View attachment 420473


:boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody parting out a glasshouse? I need a drivers side fender, cash in hand. pm me!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

CHAIO STREET FAME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS AND SHOPS FROM SAN DIEGO SINGLES DOUBLES IT DONT MATTER BRING IT! GOING DOWN AT J.ST TOMORROW.....


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> CHAIO STREET FAME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS AND SHOPS FROM SAN DIEGO SINGLES DOUBLES IT DONT MATTER BRING IT! GOING DOWN AT J.ST TOMORROW.....


Chaio,if u need Juniors single pump Street Fame Built!We Will Be There!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

1 blck 66 said:


> Chaio Junior got his single pump Street Fame Built!We Will Be There!


He got 2 now single and double


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS IT GOIN DOWN????


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIG FRIZZLE 36 said:


> WHAT TIME IS IT GOIN DOWN????


*.X2*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

BIG FRIZZLE 36 said:


> WHAT TIME IS IT GOIN DOWN????


x3.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

BIG FRIZZLE 36 said:


> WHAT TIME IS IT GOIN DOWN????



X4.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

x5150!;D what time??


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

is it going down??????????


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

Wheres it gonna be?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

????


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

everybody went to imperial and woodman..... wow nice comunication guys.......thats why the scene sucks here in sd......


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*click the link @ the bottom ......*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/320891-1962-chevy-impala-hardtop-frame-off-restoration-2nd-owner-pink-slip-hand.html


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

NOW DOIN WINDOW AND MIRROR ETCHING FOR YOUR CAR OR HOME NEEDS. CHEAP PRICES JUST STARTING OUT. REAL CLEAN LOOK. NO NEED TO REMOVE WINDOWS. HIT ME UP FOR A NEW LOOK IN THE NEW YEAR. 619 634 7689 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR TEXT.
View attachment 410567
View attachment 410568
View attachment 410569

View attachment 410565
View attachment 410566


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> NOW DOIN WINDOW AND MIRROR ETCHING FOR YOUR CAR OR HOME NEEDS. CHEAP PRICES JUST STARTING OUT. REAL CLEAN LOOK. NO NEED TO REMOVE WINDOWS. HIT ME UP FOR A NEW LOOK IN THE NEW YEAR. 619 634 7689 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR TEXT.nice
> nice brotha
> View attachment 410567
> View attachment 410568
> ...



View attachment 410568


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MR.SUPERB said:


> *click the link @ the bottom ......*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...off-restoration-2nd-owner-pink-slip-hand.html


gl big dog


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


>


dam missed a good one


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone looking for stereo shit.. this shit has been sittin on the shelf collecting dust.. i aint tryin to use older shit in my freshly done duce.. hit me up






alpine 4 channel $80 GONE...






alpine 11 band eq $60 GONE...







germen amp $100






kenwood crossover $40






12in kicker L5 $100






5 1/4 mb quarts $75 GONE






alpine amp $70






alpine deck $85 GONE...






alpine deck $75 COLOR BAR GONE....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

boman color bar $130.... GONE...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

NICE RIDES


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

i got 3 155/80/r13 cooper tires and 1 cornell good tread $120 for all 4 hit me up Lil Chuck 619-851-4640


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:biggrinAMM JOE GOOD LUCK WT SALE DOG



BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone looking for stereo shit.. this shit has been sittin on the shelf collecting dust.. i aint tryin to use older shit in my freshly done duce.. hit me up
> View attachment 424072
> alpine 4 channel $80 GONE...
> View attachment 424073
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

kikou-no said:


> :biggrinAMM JOE GOOD LUCK WT SALE DOG


THANKS BRO


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

WUD UP MEMBERS ONLY AMAHURY


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




WATS THA TRICK TO POST BIG PICS WHEN I TRY TO POST PICS THEY COME UP SMALL


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> WATS THA TRICK TO POST BIG PICS WHEN I TRY TO POST PICS THEY COME UP SMALL


I use photo bucket


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> NICE RIDES


thanks from all of sd


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

bigjoe619 hit me up i lost your number got a new phone 619-616-4958


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn this weather! What up everyone


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> Damn this weather! What up everyone


Weather suck big dog but i was still in traffic


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

was up SD:wave: whens the next picnic, carshow or kick back


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

come on sd lets get it crackin....... THE WORD IS OURTIME CC IS GONNA B PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE SOON...WE NEED MORE CLUBS TO PUT EVENTS TOGETHER


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> was up SD:wave: whens the next picnic, carshow or kick back


tonight at walmart


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

turyloko said:


> come on sd lets get it crackin....... THE WORD IS OURTIME CC IS GONNA B PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE SOON...WE NEED MORE CLUBS TO PUT EVENTS TOGETHER


lets get this 100%lowriding started by doing walmart tonight


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> WATS THA TRICK TO POST BIG PICS WHEN I TRY TO POST PICS THEY COME UP SMALL


1. post your pic
2. edit your post
3. while in edit mode double click on image
4. choose large
5. save


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

island sunset said:


> lets get this 100%lowriding started by doing walmart tonight


LETS DO IT SPRED THE WORD...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

hey tury mandame tu numero




turyloko said:


> LETS DO IT SPRED THE WORD...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

nice


island sunset said:


>


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

island sunset said:


> lets get this 100%lowriding started by doing walmart tonight


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> lets get this 100%lowriding started by doing walmart tonight


i need a ride to wal mart any volunteers hit me up 760 972 8241 i live off balboa ave and 163 fwy


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Todo a su tiempo tury


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:rofl:


turyloko said:


> come on sd lets get it crackin....... THE WORD IS OURTIME CC IS GONNA B PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE SOON...WE NEED MORE CLUBS TO PUT EVENTS TOGETHER


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

turyloko said:


> come on sd lets get it crackin....... THE WORD IS OURTIME CC IS GONNA B PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE SOON...WE NEED MORE CLUBS TO PUT EVENTS TOGETHER




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Sd needs to be in traffic


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

turyloko said:


> come on sd lets get it crackin....... THE WORD IS OURTIME CC IS GONNA B PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE SOON...WE NEED MORE CLUBS TO PUT EVENTS TOGETHER


 :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

how was it at wal mart last nite


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

I got 3 cooper and i cornell tire take all 4 for $120


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 426483
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

155-80-13


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 426483
> ...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

What's. Up tury como estubo El hop anoche


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> What's. Up tury como estubo El hop anoche


 IDK I DIDNT GO


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, Come on San Diego bring out your best rides and lets have a nice day of cruising. Click the link below for the info. 

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

....


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Lets do it


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, Come on San Diego bring out your best rides and lets have a nice day of cruising. Click the link below for the info.
> 
> 1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*PEACE RALLEY ON EUCLID AND IMPERIAL WEDNESDAY FROM 4-6PM PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT *


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *PEACE RALLEY ON EUCLID AND IMPERIAL WEDNESDAY FROM 4-6PM PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT *




:thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZUP SD LETS GET THE BALL ROLLIN .....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SD LETS GET THE BALL ROLLIN .....


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:facepalm::facepalm::dunno::dunno::drama::drama:


next page


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUh617-ZsHKHMLH2F6-ADWrQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=FcWAJQBSIzY


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

What it do Big Joe.....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Twonpas said:


> What it do Big Joe.....


u know same ol shit just tryen to bring this car to the streets soon...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUh617-ZsHKHMLH2F6-ADWrQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=FcWAJQBSIzY


when and where was this at


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

cant wait to see it:bowrofl:


BIGJOE619 said:


> u know same ol shit just tryen to bring this car to the streets soon...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

island sunset said:


> cant wait to see it:bowrofl:


 one day soon.. i hope


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

im bac


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

im ready duck i getting my 65 rag top ready for the streets and my cutty 

QUOTE=turyloko;15086078]SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...[/QUOTE]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

turyloko said:


> SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...


STREET KINGZ CC is down lets do this arturo:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Man,!!,fucc!!!im still gunning for a rider, ,


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

turyloko said:


> SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...


Sounds good, you can count with our support, MemberS only cc. Nc San Diego .


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

THANX.. KIKO... STREET KINGS.... AMAHURY..... THE IDEA IS TO HAVE MORE EVENTS IN SD... ITS LIKE A PROMOTION STAFF GETTING ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS INVOLVED... MAKE THE SEASON FUNNER AND BETTER...JUST GET TOGETHER AND PLAN OUT EVENTS... EVERY ONE IS WELCOMED... ILL KEEP EVERY ONE POSTED ALLOTTA PEOPLE HAVE HIT ME UP THEY LIKE THE IDEA..


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

T T T*​*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> Man,!!,fucc!!!im still gunning for a rider, ,


Keep pushin for that low low steve loko


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Truuchaway,grasie,


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

lets do it big dogge im down


turyloko said:


> SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


streetkingz13 said:


> Keep pushin for that low low steve loko


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS... 

OUR TIME SD CC is down!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS... 

Im down!


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!! PM MEWITH YOUR PHONE NUMBER AND ILL HIT U GUYS UP WITH ALL THE INFO...EVERY SD CAR CLUB IS WELCOMED TO PARTICIPATE AND BE A PART OF IT.....WE NEED TO ALL GET TOGETHER AND HELP THE LOWRIDER CAUSE HERE IN SANDIEGO...NO DRAMA NO POLITICS NO BS.. WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION ... MORE PICNICS , CRUISES, TOY DRIVES, WE NEED A HOP SPOT FOR SUNDAY NIGHTS...


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!! PM MEWITH YOUR PHONE NUMBER AND ILL HIT U GUYS UP WITH ALL THE INFO...EVERY SD CAR CLUB IS WELCOMED TO PARTICIPATE AND BE A PART OF IT.....WE NEED TO ALL GET TOGETHER AND HELP THE LOWRIDER CAUSE HERE IN SANDIEGO...NO DRAMA NO POLITICS NO BS.. WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION ... MORE PICNICS , CRUISES, TOY DRIVES, WE NEED A HOP SPOT FOR SUNDAY NIGHTS.

Sounds like a good Idea..ROLLERZ ONLY SD Chapter is down to support it...RFFR


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...
> 
> OUR TIME SD CC is down!! :thumbsup:


so is this like the lowrider counsel and lowrider community or is it different if anyone got more info can you let me know


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

OURTIME~SD said:


> SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON.. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE THE SCENE IN SD HAPPEN.. MORE CRUISES, PICNICS, EVENTS.... PM ME FOR MORE INFO..... EVERY CLUB SOLO RIDER WELCOMED... .. ILL POST A LIST OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE DOWN SO FAR.... NO DRAMA ... FREE NON PROFIT EVENTS...
> 
> OUR TIME SD CC is down!! :thumbsup:


SSCCSD DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUh617-ZsHKHMLH2F6-ADWrQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=FcWAJQBSIzY


Just watch it good video beside the guy with no car out there making hit squad famous !!! Don't trip hit squad will be in la and we will turn in to the hunt squad for those haters


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP 619)288-0177


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

turyloko said:


> LOWRIDER ALLIANCE COMING SOON ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP 619)288-0177


TTT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

TTY


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks i s ,and streetking ,:wave:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

lets get lowriding today see me in traffic


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

having a drink at the ould sod on adams ave. at a irish pub in the lowlow anybody wanna join me for a drink? then headen to walmart:drama:100% lowriding allday erday my peeps


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

island sunset said:


> having a drink at the ould sod on adams ave. at a irish pub in the lowlow anybody wanna join me for a drink? then headen to walmart:drama:100% lowriding allday erday my peeps


C U AT WALMART HOMIE............:thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

EL KOLORADO said:


> C U AT WALMART HOMIE............:thumbsup:


 X2...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Any hop today


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WALMART WAS KOOL . NICE TO SEE SOME RIDES OUT THERE...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WALMART WAS KOOL . NICE TO SEE SOME RIDES OUT THERE...


it was real good lastnight next weekend should be better 100%lowriding and all fun and family and i was chippin like a mother last night:rofl:lmfao


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

THIS SUN DAY CALLING OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP STREET CARS AND IM CALLING OUT THE OWNER'S TO HIT THEY OWN SWITCH IM ON MINE U HIT YOURS :h5:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

That's was up


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

....


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

dammm :thumbsup:



them streets ssd1 said:


> THIS SUN DAY CALLING OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP STREET CARS AND IM CALLING OUT THE OWNER'S TO HIT THEY OWN SWITCH IM ON MINE U HIT YOURS :h5:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

shittttttttttt!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

its goin down like that???????????? damn


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

where at ??


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


them streets ssd1 said:


> THIS SUN DAY CALLING OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP STREET CARS AND IM CALLING OUT THE OWNER'S TO HIT THEY OWN SWITCH IM ON MINE U HIT YOURS :h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING





















*


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


island sunset said:


> *EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

like that dog 



BIGJOE619 said:


> its goin down like that???????????? damn


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> nice :thumbsup:


 COME AND SUPPORT THIS THURSDAY @ THE CARWASH ... LETS DO THIS SANDIEGO...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

island sunset said:


> *EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

/\ does this start at 12


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:wave::thumbsup: SEE U THERE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

going to the car wash see yll there


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> :wave::thumbsup: SEE U THERE
> thanks for showing up big dog


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


> [QUEOTE=MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG;15107895]:wave::thumbsup: SEE U THERE
> thanks for showing up big dog



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: THATS A COOL LIL SPOT THERE I S A LOT OF POTENTIAL RIGHT THER


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

WHO IS DOWN TO TAKE THERE RIDER THIS SATURDAY TO VICTORY OUTREACH THIS SATURDAY THEY ARE HAVING A FUNCTION CALLED MAKING A DIFFERENCE. TAKE OUT A FEW CARS. ITS AN OUTREACH FOR KIDS AND TEENS TO KEEP THEM FROM DRUGS AND GANGS. THIS SATURDAY @1 O'CLOCK 


1035 SOUTH 45TH, SD 92113 




IF UR DOWN HIT ME UP 619-851-4640


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> WHO IS DOWN TO TAKE THERE RIDER THIS SATURDAY TO VICTORY OUTREACH THIS SATURDAY THEY ARE HAVING A FUNCTION CALLED MAKING A DIFFERENCE. TAKE OUT A FEW CARS. ITS AN OUTREACH FOR KIDS AND TEENS TO KEEP THEM FROM DRUGS AND GANGS. THIS SATURDAY @1 O'CLOCK
> 
> 1035 SOUTH 45TH, SD 92113
> 
> ...


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


> MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:
> 
> 
> > WHO IS DOWN TO TAKE THERE RIDER THIS SATURDAY TO VICTORY OUTREACH THIS SATURDAY THEY ARE HAVING A FUNCTION CALLED MAKING A DIFFERENCE. TAKE OUT A FEW CARS. ITS AN OUTREACH FOR KIDS AND TEENS TO KEEP THEM FROM DRUGS AND GANGS. THIS SATURDAY @1 O'CLOCK
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

them streets ssd1 said:


> THIS SUN DAY CALLING OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP STREET CARS AND IM CALLING OUT THE OWNER'S TO HIT THEY OWN SWITCH IM ON MINE U HIT YOURS :h5:



*GAME OVER CC HEARD WE GOT CALLED OUT LAST WEEK FOR SOME HOPPING BY SOME FOLKS AND WE DIDN'T SHOW UP AS 
IF WE WERE SCARED!:facepalm:

CUTT THE CRAP FELLAS.. WE DON'T HIDE WE RIDE!:ninja: SOME OF US STILL TOUCHING OUR RIDAZ BEFORE SUMMER HIT.. BUT DON'T GET IT TWISTED GAME OVER CC KEEP SOMETHING HOTT AND READY. :naughty:

I MIGHT BE O/T THIS SUNDAY BUT U CAN BELEAVE THAT SOMETHING WILL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY. IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE!

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Dammm 



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER CC HEARD WE GOT CALLED OUT LAST WEEK FOR SOME HOPPING BY SOME FOLKS AND WE DIDN'T SHOW UP AS
> IF WE WERE SCARED!:facepalm:
> 
> CUTT THE CRAP FELLAS.. WE DON'T HIDE WE RIDE!:ninja: SOME OF US STILL TOUCHING OUR RIDAZ BEFORE SUMMER HIT.. BUT DON'T GET IT TWISTED GAME OVER CC KEEP SOMETHING HOTT AND READY. :naughty:
> ...


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

them streets ssd1 said:


> THIS SUN DAY CALLING OUT ALL SINGEL PUMP STREET CARS AND IM CALLING OUT THE OWNER'S TO HIT THEY OWN SWITCH IM ON MINE U HIT YOURS :h5:


:drama:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*It goen down to night*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


:thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WALMART WAS GOOD...NICE TO SEE ALOTTA LOWRIDERS OUT..THE HOP WAS GOOD.THE LINCOLN FROM CURBSIDE CUSTOMS DID GOOD!!!!!


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

GOOD LOT OF LOW LOWS I BRUNT MY SHIT UP TOOK THE L AND I WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT WEEK ON MY OWN SWITCH CHIPPIN ONCE AGINE :drama:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


 :thumbsup: WERE ON FACEBOOK TOO!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO THEM STREETS,CURBSIDE AND LOW BOTTOMS FOR DOING THE DAAMN THANG LAST NIGHT. WE ENJOYED OURSELVES FELLAS.:h5:
GAME OVER CC RAN INTO A MINOR BREAK DOWN ON THE WAY TO THE SCEEN.:tears: SO WE DID NOT GET THE CHANCE TO SHOW SD HOW IT'S DONE. 
FOR US NOT SHOWING UP FOR OUR MATCH ON TIME WE GIVE SHAWN FROM THEM STREETS THE WIN LAST NIGHT. GOOD SHIT HOMIE!:thumbsup:

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL AND LETS KEEP THIS SD LOWRIDER SHIT POPPIN FELLAZ!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...



GO HEAD AND ADD GAME OVER CC TO THAT LIST..
GIVE ME A CALL IF U NEED ANY INFO. 619-920-2006


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WALMART WAS GOOD...NICE TO SEE ALOTTA LOWRIDERS OUT..THE HOP WAS GOOD.THE LINCOLN FROM CURBSIDE CUSTOMS DID GOOD!!!!!


What's up bro, you can put us on the list we got your back and full support. MemberS only cc NC San Diego .


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GO HEAD AND ADD GAME OVER CC TO THAT LIST..
> GIVE ME A CALL IF U NEED ANY INFO. 619-920-2006


 THANX GONNA POST LIST NO 2. WE GOT ALOT MORE PEOPLE HITTIN US UP...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> What's up bro, you can put us on the list we got your back and full support. MemberS only cc NC San Diego .


THANX HOMIE LIST NO 2. COMMIN SOON..


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> :thumbsup:


...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Ke pedo putillo


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--
> PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


U can add me solo rider 69ways pm'd info


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pictures! Keep up that great work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

1 blck 66 said:


> Nice pictures! Keep up that great work!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks big dog just trying to keep this lowriding sceen going


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

wats up amahury760 this weekend should be better you guys roll down members cc ttt


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset+
Amahury760
1 blck 66


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bad ass picss homie


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice pictures nono! I hope it gets better every week like it has been


island sunset said:


>


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> wats up amahury760 this weekend should be better you guys roll down members cc ttt


What's up NoNo. Yeah bro, thanks we need to take a trip out there soon.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


Nice.


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

pics look good homie:thumbsup: how much u charge?


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO!!! THE SD LOWRIDER ALLIANCE IS HERE . WERE PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE ITS IN THE WORKS WILL POST ALL THE INFO SOON... SO FAR WE GOT STREET KINGZ CC--BLVD ROLLERZ CC--OUR TIME CC--FAMILY THANG CC--ISLANDERS CC--STRAIGHT GAME CC-- THEM STREETS CC--ROLLERZ ONLY CC--LIFE CC--STYLISH TEKNIQUEZ CC-- SUPREME STYLES CC-------STRONGLY SUPPORTED BY!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS--BROWNERO CLOTHING--LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS--EAZY TOYZ--- DIAMOND JIMS--PITS AND LOWRIDERS--FASHO RIDAZ---------WERE GONNA B SETTING UP A MEETING SOON...WHO EVER ELSE WANTS PART OF IT PM ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER .........ALL WE WANNA DO IS PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER SCENE MORE PICNICS,CRUISES,TOY DRIVES,EVENTS-----NO DRAMA,POLITICS,BS---NON PROFIT EVENTS....WE NEED EVERYONES PARTICIPATION .....PM ME YOUR INFO...


 THIS SUNDAY NONOS PICTURE WILL BE AT WALMART..TAKING PICS OF ALL THE RIDES..


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:WHAT UP TURY



turyloko said:


> THIS SUNDAY NONOS PICTURE WILL BE AT WALMART..TAKING PICS OF ALL THE RIDES..


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> :thumbsup:WHAT UP TURY


WAZZUP HOMIE..


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Sup Fellas. We'll be there. Get clicked up, shoot the shit for a minute, Then we'll dip out an hit Traffic. uffin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Is anyone going to the car wash off imperial tommorow like last week


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE for sale


--click here--> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/324733-1976-impala-custom.html


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*ANYONE GOT A GALLON OF CLEAR THEY TRYIN TO GET RID OF? I ALSO NEED A LIGHT SHADE OF BLUE (BABY) OR SIMILAR. PM ME.*


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

island sunset said:


> *EVERY THURSDAY HANGOUT AT THE CAR WASH LOTS OF ROOM BRINGYORIDER 12-WHENEVER BBQ-AND MYBE EVEN CATCH A HOP 6621 IMPERIAL AVE AND WOODMAN LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

*LowriderExpressions*

LowriderExpressions just checking in what's up everybody


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> *ANYONE GOT A GALLON OF CLEAR THEY TRYIN TO GET RID OF? I ALSO NEED A LIGHT SHADE OF BLUE (BABY) OR SIMILAR. PM ME.*


I GOT THE FEDS.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> I GOT THE FEDS.


ill call fonz


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

What's up Steve?


[email protected] said:


> LowriderExpressions just checking in what's up everybody


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SD, TTMFT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> SD, TTMFT


one of my fav pic i took


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> one of my fav pic i took


Damn that's krazy. Good work bro.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

island sunset said:


> ill call fonz


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO THEM STREETS,CURBSIDE AND LOW BOTTOMS FOR DOING THE DAAMN THANG LAST NIGHT. WE ENJOYED OURSELVES FELLAS.:h5:
> GAME OVER CC RAN INTO A MINOR BREAK DOWN ON THE WAY TO THE SCEEN.:tears: SO WE DID NOT GET THE CHANCE TO SHOW SD HOW IT'S DONE.
> FOR US NOT SHOWING UP FOR OUR MATCH ON TIME WE GIVE SHAWN FROM THEM STREETS THE WIN LAST NIGHT. GOOD SHIT HOMIE!:thumbsup:
> 
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL AND LETS KEEP THIS SD LOWRIDER SHIT POPPIN FELLAZ!! :thumbsup:*




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## blacxican619 (Jan 6, 2012)

dose anybody got a front clip for a 87 regal ?


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZUP SD WHOSE ALL GOING TO WALMART.......


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:yes:


turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SD WHOSE ALL GOING TO WALMART.......


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> *ANYONE GOT A GALLON OF CLEAR THEY TRYIN TO GET RID OF? I ALSO NEED A LIGHT SHADE OF BLUE (BABY) OR SIMILAR. PM ME.*


hit me me up g. i have some baby blue left from my old caddy


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

*my cars are coming along.*

cant wait for summer


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man hit squad held the parking lot down tonight!!! See you out there next weekend


----------



## them streets ssd1 (Feb 6, 2011)

I GIVE MYSELF 4 :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: FOR NOT SHOWING UP GAME OVER GOT THAT AND GOOD SHIT BUT I WILL BE AT THE CAR WASH THURSDAY NITE AT 8PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

chevyboy57 said:


> hit me me up g. i have some baby blue left from my old caddy


 :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tripout on this pic sd


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice ! I alot of riderz been out sundayz lets keep it going! Nono sicc ass pictures !! Making my car look good lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GAME OVER


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

We need to keep this lowriding shit going and we need to do it more then sundays whats up with mon-sat why cant people hit some traffic


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We need to keep this lowriding shit going and we need to do it more then sundays whats up with mon-sat why cant people hit some traffic


Cuz u always getting rid of your cars playa let me know im down to hit traffic


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We need to keep this lowriding shit going and we need to do it more then sundays whats up with mon-sat why cant people hit some traffic


***** I AINT SEEN YOU IN TRAFFIC IN A MIN EITHER!!!!! LOL  AND I KNO CUZ MY SHYT B OUT THERE DAILY!!!:facepalm:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

any 1out there that has 18 inch wire rims hangin out and wants to get rid of them please let me know i want them please but i still want to run my lopro tires . contac me on finest socal please.


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit lets do some traffic on friday


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Did someone say Traffic? Shit got the batts charged an tank full. An thats rollin from waaay up here on some little ass tires in the rain. Lets do the damn thing. You know I'll be there 8 o'clock. The riders that live down the block don't got excuses.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

AT THE YUMA SHOW THIS PAST SAT
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6877096131/" title="040 by streetkingz13, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7065/6877096131_8630e41882_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="040"></a>


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

AT THE YUMA SHOW THIS PAST SAT

040 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

043 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

042 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

041 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

013 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

008 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

011 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

007 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC

264 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

048 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

051 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

044 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

268 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

269 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

267 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

266 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

265 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

002 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

036 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

027 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

029 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

023 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

022 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

018 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

016 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

014 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

005 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

004 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

006 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

009 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

019 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

020 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

025 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

026 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

032 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

031 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> ***** I AINT SEEN YOU IN TRAFFIC IN A MIN EITHER!!!!! LOL  AND I KNO CUZ MY SHYT B OUT THERE DAILY!!!:facepalm:


Shit homie you know i got riders ready im jus a phone call away pimp


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Cuz u always getting rid of your cars playa let me know im down to hit traffic


Anytime after wed im ready a couple game over cars with be in traffic this weekend but i know for sure after wed im ready to cruise and chill


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> AT THE YUMA SHOW THIS PAST SAT
> 
> 040 by streetkingz13, on Flickr




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> 043 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/6877096173_2671a397bf_b.jpg[/
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6877096173/]042[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]streetkingz13[/url], on Flickr
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6877096157/][img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7039/6877096157_185965de34_b.jpg
> 041 by streetkingz13, on Flickr



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> 043 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> 
> 042 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> 
> 041 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


Individuals looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

majestics619 said:


> Individuals looking good:thumbsup:


GRACIAS HOMIE..............


CONGRATS ON THE LRM COVER CARNAL......RIDE LOOKS BAD AZZ


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

EL KOLORADO said:


> GRACIAS HOMIE..............
> 
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE LRM COVER CARNAL......RIDE LOOKS BAD AZZ


Gracias homie!


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics C.C. will be at Walmart this Sunday


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

majestics619 said:


> Majestics C.C. will be at Walmart this Sunday









RAGTOWN is ready to hit the street:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

So whos doin traffic friday


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Imma hit traffic


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Imma hit traffic


IM IN TRAFFIC ALLDAY ERDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> IM IN TRAFFIC ALLDAY ERDAY :thumbsup:


 yeah yeah. Show off.


----------



## Liu Kang (May 24, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...o-county-car-show-sept-17th.html#post14438283



Amahury760 said:


> What's up bro, you can put us on the list we got your back and full support. MemberS only cc NC San Diego .


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC................... FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEYS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PIC NICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONES COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> yeah yeah. Show off.


:rofl:YES I IM WITH MY CHIPPIN BIG BODY:rofl::roflmao:RAIN OR SHINE HOT OR COLD NEAR OR FAR IM ALWAYS IN THE LAC HAHA:thumbsup:RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE CHASSIS BREAK:rofl:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


island sunset said:


> :rofl:YES I IM WITH MY CHIPPIN BIG BODY:rofl::roflmao:RAIN OR SHINE HOT OR COLD NEAR OR FAR IM ALWAYS IN THE LAC HAHA:thumbsup:RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE CHASSIS BREAK:rofl:[/QUOTE:thumbsup:]


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

SD T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

*hey*

ke pedo muneka



EL KOLORADO said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> ke pedo muneka


QUE ONDA PERRA...........


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Liu Kang said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...o-county-car-show-sept-17th.html#post14438283


post up the info, you know we got your back.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> :rofl:YES I IM WITH MY CHIPPIN BIG BODY:rofl::roflmao:RAIN OR SHINE HOT OR COLD NEAR OR FAR IM ALWAYS IN THE LAC HAHA:thumbsup:RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE CHASSIS BREAK:rofl:


YEAH BRO, IKNOW YOU BE HITTIN TRAFFIC ALL DAY FROM SD TO L.A. :facepalm:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone going to the car wash


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Its closed went past bout 30 min ago


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> 032 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> 
> 031 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


that lil show was alright i was out there see the guys from THE BIG I when i was comming home sunday. Ill post the pics of you guys rollin on the free way


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> that lil show was alright i was out there see the guys from THE BIG I when i was comming home sunday. Ill post the pics of you guys rollin on the free way



HERE GOES A FEW MORE PICS FROM THAT SHOW...........


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We need to keep this lowriding shit going and we need to do it more then sundays whats up with mon-sat why cant people hit some traffic



wow this guy,..,,.hahaha mike go git one of ur cars ready and come bend some corners man..in the past 6 months i have seen u drive like 163 different type cars n they show werent no lolos player,..,hahaha man come roll wit a player ,.,.nothing but lowrider love rain sunny or dark,.,.im in traffic.,,.

untill i see u back in traffic ima call you NOLOWLOW MIKE ahahha hit me up player,..,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



right click save,.,.

my motivation has just gone up a lil.,.,

who car is that,..,traffic is waiting..,.,lets do the dam thing SD,,.

fuck waiting for summer or for a sunny day.,,.its time to do the dam thing cauz shit aint gonna git done by itself.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

island sunset said:


> IM IN TRAFFIC ALLDAY ERDAY :thumbsup:


and u act like u cant call no one player,.,.but i kno u bee rollin i see ur chunky butt bouncin around the hood hahaha shit i try to catch up but these hoes b makin me drive sloww.,.,

but nono i wanna give u big thanx for taking all these pictures and posting them up,..,u make it look like we doing big thangz out here in sd,..,we gettin ther hopfully we get ther,,..,hahah u kno sum peoples say the world gonna end at the end of the year,.,.??? not sure bout that but ima b in my rider wit my family wen it does,.., fuckk that,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Man hit squad held the parking lot down tonight!!! See you out there next weekend


yo tone hit me up player send me ur # through pm player,..,i gotta get sum shit for my other riderz.,.,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> wow this guy,..,,.hahaha mike go git one of ur cars ready and come bend some corners man..in the past 6 months i have seen u drive like 163 different type cars n they show werent no lolos player,..,hahaha man come roll wit a player ,.,.nothing but lowrider love rain sunny or dark,.,.im in traffic.,,.
> 
> untill i see u back in traffic ima call you NOLOWLOW MIKE ahahha hit me up player,..,.,


Come on now homie i been having a low low the whole time pimp just nothing i wanna bring out must i post pics of my fleet jus to show you homie i got riders but i dont want none of this shit lol

Even had to throw a lil flick of the daily on there so come on now homie i stay with riders


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh and my luxory sport for sale if someone wanna buy it lol


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

This sunday Lets hit up walmart at 8 take some more pictures n chill drama free


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> This sunday Lets hit up walmart at 8 take some more pictures n chill drama free


Hope you guys have a good turnout, won't make it going to a picnic in L.A, but looking forward to rolling down there soon.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

well be out there


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Lets do some traffic


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> This sunday Lets hit up walmart at 8 take some more pictures n chill drama free


or even earlyer like at 7:00
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


MintySeven said:


> well be out there
> View attachment 438263


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

island sunset said:


> or even earlyer like at 7:00
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Let's get the shit going homies Sunday at 7 bring your low low and family and have a good time


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

[h=6]{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC................... FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .[/h]


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone gonna come do some traffic hit up my cell or his or pm ill be checkin my shit all day


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

*ILL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY IN THE LINCOLN .MY KIDS WANT TO CHECK OUT ALL THE RIDES*

HATE IT OR LOVE IT C.C..


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

turyloko said:


> {SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC................... FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEYS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PIC NICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONES COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .


...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Traffic today whos down hit me 6196234411 bringing out a fresh rider tonight will be the first time out with it so cross fingers lol


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC................... FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*


......


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC................... FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GAME OVER C.C. CALLING OUT ALL STREET CARS SUNDAY 7OCLOCK AT WALMART ON COLLEGE.............THIS IS THE BLACK CUTTY PULL UP ALL GATE NO WEIGHT IF YA WANNA GET A EARLIER FADE SPEAK ON IT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

AND THAT MEANS YOU TO NETO AND ANYONE ELSE FROM BOTTOMS UP THAT WANTS TO TAKE A LOSS.........P.S. AND THE REASON WE CALLING YOU OUT CAUSE YOU ONLY HOP WITH NO WEIGHT SO LETS GET IT NO EXCUSES........GOD BLESS


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

u got a car right? homie if u want to hop get to are level homie clean and car clean trunk


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

kikou-no said:


> u got a car right? homie if u want to hop get to are level homie clean and car clean trunk


Yeah i got the black cutty no weight see you tomorrow no excuses GAMEOVER


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

HEY DOG THIS U STREET CLEAN CAR HOMIE DAMMM IM SCARE. STAY TO MY LEVEL HOMIE


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats mikes car pimp this is eb i got a black cutty no weight single gate i got paint i got chrome i got interior there is no excuses see you tomorrow GAMEOVER


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

kikou-no said:


> View attachment 439166
> HEY DOG THIS U STREET CLEAN CAR HOMIE DAMMM IM SCARE. STAY TO MY LEVEL HOMIE


hey this is mike now you want clean you got it my purple cutty was just a clean hopper now ya wanna talk street clean we can do this with my luxory sport whats your next excuse??? ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING PIMPIN


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

U FUNNY HOMIE CALL ME AT SHOP WENT U GET CLEAN CAR HOMIE BY THE WAY U MAY GET LIL MORE SHINE ON U PAINT JOB IF U USE TIRE DRESSING:thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

I DONT HAVE TIME FOR U BS HOMIE IF U WANT TO HOP SEE U AT NEXT CAR SHOW


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah go figure always got an excuse lmao its cool homie just tryin to have some fun but dont worry i would make excuses to if i didnt wanna loss lol anytime ya wanna hop let me know cause first it was you guys dont hop with cars that have weight but now thats not the case it will always be something livein up sd lets have some fun in this lowriding shit from everything from the streets to the shows its 2012 lets enjoy GAMEOVER


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

wow..ttt for the san diego lowrider family..ill slide on thru the wallmart tonight.not to hop though,ill be in the lincoln cutlass will come out this year for sure just have to install my new interior,make sum minor adjustments to make sure she's not bumper shy.then she will be ready to play.cant wait for the car shows.anyone know of a good sterio shop where i can purchase a complete sound system for my lincoln.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

*{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

.:wow:.


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

NO HOMIE DONT GET IT TWISTED. WE SAY WE DON'T HOP WT JUNK CAR LIKE U SAY I SCARE I TAKE LOSS 



LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Yeah go figure always got an excuse lmao its cool homie just tryin to have some fun but dont worry i would make excuses to if i didnt wanna loss lol anytime ya wanna hop let me know cause first it was you guys dont hop with cars that have weight but now thats not the case it will always be something livein up sd lets have some fun in this lowriding shit from everything from the streets to the shows its 2012 lets enjoy GAMEOVER


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


 LETS DO THIS SANDIEGO... THE LOWRIDING SEASON IS HERE..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIES, I AINT IN THE MIX BUT I BEEN IN AND AROUND THE GAME A LONG TIME.. ANYONE CAN HIT THE BUMPER WHEN THEY CHAIN THEIR CAR DOWN WITH A PISTON TO THE NOSE.. IF YOU HAVE A A HIGH JACK TOP IT OFF.. THESE CARS THAT ONLY TAP THE ASS UP 2 TO 3 TAP AINT HOPPING... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.. JUST CALLIN IT HOW I SEE IT...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES, I AINT IN THE MIX BUT I BEEN IN AND AROUND THE GAME A LONG TIME.. ANYONE CAN HIT THE BUMPER WHEN THEY CHAIN THEIR CAR DOWN WITH A PISTON TO THE NOSE.. IF YOU HAVE A A HIGH JACK TOP IT OFF.. THESE CARS THAT ONLY TAP THE ASS UP 2 TO 3 TAP AINT HOPPING... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.. JUST CALLIN IT HOW I SEE IT...


i disagrre jus cause you have a high lockup dont mean nothing thats just for 3 wheeling and stuff for the photos downtown and stuff but when it comes to the hopping you can put your car anywhere ya want he raises his car to a stock lockup and hits the bumper just nice and for the record he dont have no chains on his csr bro but yeah everyone got there own opinions not everyone can be a baller like you lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit player i wish i was a baller.. im not takin anything away from that car bro it hit the bumper nicely but top it off to see what it does is all im sayin.. but i understand if the person has that ur jumpin against has a baby lock up then yea lock ur car up the same way.. but its easy for a stock lock up to hit the bumper.. im not hatin on anyone , cuz i cant afford a hopper but i do respect someone who drives a clean car and hits his own switch cuz to me its like havin a bad ass bitch and cant fuck her cuz u dont know how to hit it lol...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> shit player i wish i was a baller.. im not takin anything away from that car bro it hit the bumper nicely but top it off to see what it does is all im sayin.. but i understand if the person has that ur jumpin against has a baby lock up then yea lock ur car up the same way.. but its easy for a stock lock up to hit the bumper.. im not hatin on anyone , cuz i cant afford a hopper but i do respect someone who drives a clean car and hits his own switch cuz to me its like havin a bad ass bitch and cant fuck her cuz u dont know how to hit it lol...


lmfao joe you a fool but yeah he hopped with lowbittoms and they got a stock lockup so he leveled with them but it still hits bumper locked up higher go out tonight hes bringing it and yeah i cant afford a hopper neither thats why i got pom poms lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So what time is everyone going to walmart


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES, I AINT IN THE MIX BUT I BEEN IN AND AROUND THE GAME A LONG TIME.. ANYONE CAN HIT THE BUMPER WHEN THEY CHAIN THEIR CAR DOWN WITH A PISTON TO THE NOSE.. IF YOU HAVE A A HIGH JACK TOP IT OFF.. THESE CARS THAT ONLY TAP THE ASS UP 2 TO 3 TAP AINT HOPPING... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.. JUST CALLIN IT HOW I SEE IT...


X2 miss them old days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What time everyone heading to walmart cause im already out and about


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> What time everyone heading to walmart cause im already out and about


8 pimpin! Well atleast me im trynna rinse this car down


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

Is anyone there yet?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah a few people


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> 8 pimpin! Well atleast me im trynna rinse this car down


Cool see ya here


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics getting ready to roll out their


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Pic or video....next Sunday trying to get the dayoff...... night off


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I gotta give props to bottomsup they came out and did there thang much props but lets keep it lowriding fellas we do this shit for the city and a hobby so lets enjoy 2012 and make it exciting much love and respect


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I gotta give props to bottomsup they came out and did there thang much props but lets keep it lowriding fellas we do this shit for the city and a hobby so lets enjoy 2012 and make it exciting much love and respect


 :thumbsup:ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


THANX TO EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT THERE ....


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

ke onda con las gordas puto jaja





turyloko said:


> THANX TO EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT THERE ....


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


P1DAILY619 said:


> Pic or video....next Sunday trying to get the dayoff...... night off


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I gotta give props to bottomsup they came out and did there thang much props but lets keep it lowriding fellas we do this shit for the city and a hobby so lets enjoy 2012 and make it exciting much love and respect


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

kikou-no said:


> :thumbsup:


Ill give ya that win tonight my motor and noids burnt but fuck it lol see ya guys again soon GAMEOVER


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> ke onda con las gordas puto jaja


 WAZZUP ESE! .THE CAR LOOKED FIRME. .


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Is not about winning homie is about respect I can't take win because we are two differents categorys.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Well i respect that we called you out and you did what ya had to do


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Good sunday it was!


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Hittin traffic all over SD rainin or not. an some flics from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

An still hittin traffic all up an down the coast fo sho. flics from last friday.


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:amen to that


BIGJOE619 said:


> shit player i wish i was a baller.. im not takin anything away from that car bro it hit the bumper nicely but top it off to see what it does is all im sayin.. but i understand if the person has that ur jumpin against has a baby lock up then yea lock ur car up the same way.. but its easy for a stock lock up to hit the bumper.. im not hatin on anyone , cuz i cant afford a hopper but i do respect someone who drives a clean car and hits his own switch cuz to me its like havin a bad ass bitch and cant fuck her cuz u dont know how to hit it lol...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES, I AINT IN THE MIX BUT I BEEN IN AND AROUND THE GAME A LONG TIME.. ANYONE CAN HIT THE BUMPER WHEN THEY CHAIN THEIR CAR DOWN WITH A PISTON TO THE NOSE.. IF YOU HAVE A A HIGH JACK TOP IT OFF.. THESE CARS THAT ONLY TAP THE ASS UP 2 TO 3 TAP AINT HOPPING... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.. JUST CALLIN IT HOW I SEE IT...


and big homie u know.,,.we kno u dont lie big dogg.,.,u speakin the truth.,,.now all u hoppers dont go out n call out AP cauz i gots a stock lock up hahah.,.,cauzz yalls kno i roll wit 4 hott batteries hahjah but

man it seems like erbody just excited and only getting ready excited for sunday....

big dogg i kno u been in traffic wit da lacs impalas or inda hog cauz i seen u mobbin...im just sayin can more peeple come out wit them riderz fucc waiting for summer.,.,n shit man.,.,this shit is dying on them streets .,.,lets get more people ryding them shits on 13z or 14z fucc it ride em lows mayne...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> An still hittin traffic all up an down the coast fo sho. flics from last friday.
> 
> View attachment 440007
> 
> ...






ohhh yup,..,.,.n just to let yalls know.,,.riding on 13z with small cornells n 21/2" tuck on em 13z rollin north county clairmont n sd,,69 wayz mobbin the classic on 13z allday erday and homie from north county rolling on coopers $99.99 a pop tires all the way frm north county to hit traffic in SD,..,

sooo my point is come on fellas if wee can doo it so can you,..,

and if u cant u look at statutary grape my boi been doing this for the longest.,.,.,

lets git the gettin sd.,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> i disagrre jus cause you have a high lockup dont mean nothing thats just for 3 wheeling and stuff for the photos downtown and stuff but when it comes to the hopping you can put your car anywhere ya want he raises his car to a stock lockup and hits the bumper just nice and for the record he dont have no chains on his csr bro but yeah everyone got there own opinions not everyone can be a baller like you lol




high lock up is for 3 wheeling or traffic ridin high,..,hahah shit big dogg u seen my stock arms n stck lock up.,.,but i still got one of the highest # wheel in sd.,.,standing or parrelelle parking 3.,.,my shit is not reinforced or weighted down.,.,.,if i can do it for 6 years strong with ups n downs n lil bs here and there.,,.,.than so can you...SD,..,.,

mike u been doin yo thing n ur own way,.,.,i just wanna see mofos out ther rolling.,.,

fuck waiting for ur WHOLE frame to b wrapped or waiting for stress points etc.,.,i stay on my switch n i b in traffic monday thru sunday hookin.,.,

if I can do it SO CAN YOU!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

STOCK LOCK UP.,,..,IT DONT STOP.,,.LOWRIDIN TO THE FULLEST N NOTHIN ELSE


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

island sunset said:


> or even earlyer like at 7:00
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




ONE DAY WHEN I REALLY DO GROW UP I really swaant to be like this guy,..,,.big baller family man just ballin cauz he gots it,..,ahhah ey playa hit me up/.,.,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> high lock up is for 3 wheeling or traffic ridin high,..,hahah shit big dogg u seen my stock arms n stck lock up.,.,but i still got one of the highest # wheel in sd.,.,standing or parrelelle parking 3.,.,my shit is not reinforced or weighted down.,.,.,if i can do it for 6 years strong with ups n downs n lil bs here and there.,,.,.than so can you...SD,..,.,
> 
> mike u been doin yo thing n ur own way,.,.,i just wanna see mofos out ther rolling.,.,
> 
> ...


Shit homie im trying i be in traffic wit the chevy just hit me up dogg you know ill roll the monte i jus dont drive it cause i dont want it lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> STOCK LOCK UP.,,..,IT DONT STOP.,,.LOWRIDIN TO THE FULLEST N NOTHIN ELSE


It aint trickin if ya got it


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> ONE DAY WHEN I REALLY DO GROW UP I really swaant to be like this guy,..,,.big baller family man just ballin cauz he gots it,..,ahhah ey playa hit me up/.,.,


hell yeah he big money fat stacks


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> ONE DAY WHEN I REALLY DO GROW UP I really swaant to be like this guy,..,,.big baller family man just ballin cauz he gots it,..,ahhah ey playa hit me up/.,.,


hell yeah he big money fat stacks


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

aphustle said:


> ONE DAY WHEN I REALLY DO GROW UP I really swaant to be like this guy,..,,.big baller family man just ballin cauz he gots it,..,ahhah ey playa hit me up/.,.,


lol much lowriding respect big homie i know how you do till yhe wheelz fall off:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> hell yeah he big money fat stacks


your the cat with 7 lowriders shit i need your pockets lmfao


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

island sunset said:


> your the cat with 7 lowriders shit i need your pockets lmfao


YOU IN TOWN STILL?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

yup hit me up


Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> YOU IN TOWN STILL?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

In traffic right now hit us up to roll 6196234411


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Where u at I'm looking to go out


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey island sunset whats up with them pics from sunday i know you got some good ones


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


IM SURE MANY OF US ON THIS LIST ARE NOT APPEARING AT CHICANO PARK THIS YEAR. A SHOW THAT SD RIDERS SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOWCASE OUR RIDES. MAYBE SOME WERE MISSINFORMED OR OTHERS JUST DIDNT KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE. THIS IS WHY ITS SO IMPORTANT NOW FOR US TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN PUT TOGETHER OUR OWN EVENTS, SAN DIEGO EVENTS.NOT JUST FOR THE BIG NAMES BUT FOR THE SMALL CLUBS TOO. SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE LETS PUT OUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> IM SURE MANY OF US ON THIS LIST ARE NOT APPEARING AT CHICANO PARK THIS YEAR. A SHOW THAT SD RIDERS SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOWCASE OUR RIDES. MAYBE SOME WERE MISSINFORMED OR OTHERS JUST DIDNT KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE. THIS IS WHY ITS SO IMPORTANT NOW FOR US TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN PUT TOGETHER OUR OWN EVENTS, SAN DIEGO EVENTS.NOT JUST FOR THE BIG NAMES BUT FOR THE SMALL CLUBS TOO. SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE LETS PUT OUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


what made it hard for people to go to this show is that they cut down the number of cars that could be registered to go so it is going to be a smaller show then usuall. My club is going but i aint if anyone is interested who aint going to the show we can get a cruise going that day and still show up and cruise by


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> IM SURE MANY OF US ON THIS LIST ARE NOT APPEARING AT CHICANO PARK THIS YEAR. A SHOW THAT SD RIDERS SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOWCASE OUR RIDES. MAYBE SOME WERE MISSINFORMED OR OTHERS JUST DIDNT KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE. THIS IS WHY ITS SO IMPORTANT NOW FOR US TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN PUT TOGETHER OUR OWN EVENTS, SAN DIEGO EVENTS.NOT JUST FOR THE BIG NAMES BUT FOR THE SMALL CLUBS TOO. SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE LETS PUT OUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


Wassup Greeneyes? :h5: 
In my opinion, you wont see me at chicano park on chicano park day. Its too played out, and trust me I rolled out there a few times years ago. Reason being is played out clubs/solo riders get all hyped up and get ready to take out the rider and "bust out hard" Once or twice a year. After they park the car all day in the sun, they go back home and park the car in the garage for the rest of the year  Then who's holdin it down for daygo the rest of the year? Its the riders that bust ball joints, break fillers, lose exhausts, and wheels actually fallin off the rider, the other 364 days of the year. ALL FROM RIDIN' So fuck a show to pay to get into and fuck a $10 piece of plastic saying "thanks for cruising out" :roflmao: When they've never hit Traffic before. I'm down for Traffic, picnics some events, but forget car shows.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

pits n lowriders said:


> what made it hard for people to go to this show is that they cut down the number of cars that could be registered to go so it is going to be a smaller show then usuall. My club is going but i aint if anyone is interested who aint going to the show we can get a cruise going that day and still show up and cruise by


im down with that a cruise:thumbsup:then roll around the park


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Wassup Greeneyes? :h5:
> In my opinion, you wont see me at chicano park on chicano park day. Its too played out, and trust me I rolled out there a few times years ago. Reason being is played out clubs/solo riders get all hyped up and get ready to take out the rider and "bust out hard" Once or twice a year. After they park the car all day in the sun, they go back home and park the car in the garage for the rest of the year  Then who's holdin it down for daygo the rest of the year? Its the riders that bust ball joints, break fillers, lose exhausts, and wheels actually fallin off the rider, the other 364 days of the year. ALL FROM RIDIN' So fuck a show to pay to get into and fuck a $10 piece of plastic saying "thanks for cruising out" :roflmao: When they've never hit Traffic before. I'm down for Traffic, picnics some events, but forget car shows.
> 
> Im down for that


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> IM SURE MANY OF US ON THIS LIST ARE NOT APPEARING AT CHICANO PARK THIS YEAR. A SHOW THAT SD RIDERS SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOWCASE OUR RIDES. MAYBE SOME WERE MISSINFORMED OR OTHERS JUST DIDNT KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE. THIS IS WHY ITS SO IMPORTANT NOW FOR US TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN PUT TOGETHER OUR OWN EVENTS, SAN DIEGO EVENTS.NOT JUST FOR THE BIG NAMES BUT FOR THE SMALL CLUBS TOO. SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE LETS PUT OUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


:werd:



pits n lowriders said:


> what made it hard for people to go to this show is that they cut down the number of cars that could be registered to go so it is going to be a smaller show then usuall. My club is going but i aint if anyone is interested who aint going to the show we can get a cruise going that day and still show up and cruise by


:thumbsup:



STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Wassup Greeneyes? :h5:
> In my opinion, you wont see me at chicano park on chicano park day. Its too played out, and trust me I rolled out there a few times years ago. Reason being is played out clubs/solo riders get all hyped up and get ready to take out the rider and "bust out hard" Once or twice a year. After they park the car all day in the sun, they go back home and park the car in the garage for the rest of the year  Then who's holdin it down for daygo the rest of the year? Its the riders that bust ball joints, break fillers, lose exhausts, and wheels actually fallin off the rider, the other 364 days of the year. ALL FROM RIDIN' So fuck a show to pay to get into and fuck a $10 piece of plastic saying "thanks for cruising out" :roflmao: When they've never hit Traffic before. I'm down for Traffic, picnics some events, but forget car shows.
> 
> View attachment 440727






island sunset said:


> im down with that a cruise:thumbsup:then roll around the park



We are down!! :h5:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> IM SURE MANY OF US ON THIS LIST ARE NOT APPEARING AT CHICANO PARK THIS YEAR. A SHOW THAT SD RIDERS SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOWCASE OUR RIDES. MAYBE SOME WERE MISSINFORMED OR OTHERS JUST DIDNT KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE. THIS IS WHY ITS SO IMPORTANT NOW FOR US TO GET TOGETHER SO WE CAN PUT TOGETHER OUR OWN EVENTS, SAN DIEGO EVENTS.NOT JUST FOR THE BIG NAMES BUT FOR THE SMALL CLUBS TOO. SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE LETS PUT OUR FOOT DOWN AND SAY ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


 COUNT ME IN ....IM DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Wassup Greeneyes? :h5:
> In my opinion, you wont see me at chicano park on chicano park day. Its too played out, and trust me I rolled out there a few times years ago. Reason being is played out clubs/solo riders get all hyped up and get ready to take out the rider and "bust out hard" Once or twice a year. After they park the car all day in the sun, they go back home and park the car in the garage for the rest of the year  Then who's holdin it down for daygo the rest of the year? Its the riders that bust ball joints, break fillers, lose exhausts, and wheels actually fallin off the rider, the other 364 days of the year. ALL FROM RIDIN' So fuck a show to pay to get into and fuck a $10 piece of plastic saying "thanks for cruising out" :roflmao: When they've never hit Traffic before. I'm down for Traffic, picnics some events, but forget car shows.
> 
> View attachment 440727





yes sir well said big dogg.,.,im all about traffic and i just cant park my car for 7 hours n sit down.,,.cauz thatz not me i gotta b in traffic rollin bouncin n trying to see something at the same time.,,.

but u also gotta remember a lotta people lowride a lil different frm the real riderz,..,to some having a show car and just taking it to shows.,.,thats lowriding for them..

to others having a street car n showing support on shows or only on sundays.,..,thats lowriding to themm,.,,.it is wut it is dogg.,.,

and some of our older big homies they been there done that n not off em can hang like ROB.,.,iether way i still got love for all my fellow lowriders no matter how they lowride.,.,

BUT YES IT IS TIME TO STEP OUT GAME UP,.,.its OURTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

island sunset said:


> im down with that a cruise:thumbsup:then roll around the park


yup that has been my way of enjoyoing chicano park.,.,cruiz drive around cruiz n come back n roll around on 3.,.,it dont stop.,,.see u in traffic big homie


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ap speak...... what up...thinking about rolling out this Sunday hit me up...ill b at chicano park after let me know where u at playa ill roll....


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

im down once i get my license back and pick up my 54


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

aphustle said:


> yes sir well said big dogg.,.,im all about traffic and i just cant park my car for 7 hours n sit down.,,.cauz thatz not me i gotta b in traffic rollin bouncin n trying to see something at the same time.,,.
> 
> but u also gotta remember a lotta people lowride a lil different frm the real riderz,..,to some having a show car and just taking it to shows.,.,thats lowriding for them..
> 
> ...



WELL SAID HOMIE.........


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:ugh:


EL KOLORADO said:


> WELL SAID HOMIE.........


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> :ugh:




:buttkick:


:ninja:



:machinegun:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

any backyard builders doing moon roofs in sd?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any backyard builders doing moon roofs in sd?


Mayb ill ask what u got


----------



## LIL_ROBB (Jul 23, 2007)

i got front and back luxury sport bumper covers for sale in SD


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

aphustle said:


> yes sir well said big dogg.,.,im all about traffic and i just cant park my car for 7 hours n sit down.,,.cauz thatz not me i gotta b in traffic rollin bouncin n trying to see something at the same time.,,.
> 
> but u also gotta remember a lotta people lowride a lil different frm the real riderz,..,to some having a show car and just taking it to shows.,.,thats lowriding for them..
> 
> ...


Dammit I see yur point why u gota b right all the time? :angry: :rofl: Shit lets do the damn thang. Get @ me when the fellas roll out again. uffin:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO  LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Ap speak...... what up...thinking about rolling out this Sunday hit me up...ill b at chicano park after let me know where u at playa ill roll....


Ap speak..... hahaha wuts up homie,.,.man im not even trying to hit traffic with YOU,.,.hahaha all u gonna do is make my car look bad against urs hahaha

but ima hit u up if u still got the same number,.,.if not pm me ur new num.,,.or call me up i still got the same number

see u sunday big homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> im down once i get my license back and pick up my 54


yup i hear u big dogg,..,i gotta pay 1200 in tickets and then i will be able to get my license back,..,

but im still in traffic rolling trying to see something,..,see u in traffic wen u get ur Ls back and ur 54 homie,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Dammit I see yur point why u gota b right all the time? :angry: :rofl: Shit lets do the damn thang. Get @ me when the fellas roll out again. uffin:


hahah naa dogg im not always right,.,.i just see shit and try to make sense of it,..,if it dont make sense fucc it ima keep on rolling,.,.

this saturday 69 wayz , me , rob we going to be in trafiic.,.,see u in them streets dogg,.,.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

aphustle said:


> yup i hear u big dogg,..,i gotta pay 1200 in tickets and then i will be able to get my license back,..,
> 
> but im still in traffic rolling trying to see something,..,see u in traffic wen u get ur Ls back and ur 54 homie,[/QUOTE
> i just paid 2000 on my tickets now i have to wait and call dmv on wed to see if they got my abstract from court and my 54 is gettin juiced


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

:banghead:dam!i need a rider!!!!:x:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> :banghead:dam!i need a rider!!!!:x:


yes u do steve loko:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

,ttt for a upcomeing fellow rider


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

1964dippin said:


> ,ttt for a upcomeing fellow rider


ttt


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> hahah naa dogg im not always right,.,.i just see shit and try to make sense of it,..,if it dont make sense fucc it ima keep on rolling,.,.
> 
> this saturday 69 wayz , me , rob we going to be in trafiic.,.,see u in them streets dogg,.,.


i see how it is homie dont even out me on the list i hit you the oast two days for traffic and no reply


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whos goin to the big 3


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whos goin to the big 3


I'll b there.. I get off at 6 n b at the Q at 8...fuck it mayb take the 69


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Ap speak..... hahaha wuts up homie,.,.man im not even trying to hit traffic with YOU,.,.hahaha all u gonna do is make my car look bad against urs hahaha
> 
> but ima hit u up if u still got the same number,.,.if not pm me ur new num.,,.or call me up i still got the same number
> 
> see u sunday big homie


Hahaha... I'll hit u up...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whos goin to the big 3



Me me me


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Me to heading there nos


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

spent some good money but only ended up with a few parts for my duce... i bought shit for my harley i didnt need. anyone lookin for a old school reverb? vintage one. hit me..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> spent some good money but only ended up with a few parts for my duce... i bought shit for my harley i didnt need. anyone lookin for a old school reverb? vintage one. hit me..


dose it work


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yup ill post a pic of it if u want al.. it will go good in that truck you got.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> i see how it is homie dont even out me on the list i hit you the oast two days for traffic and no reply


shit player u already kno u can put urself in the line up,..,hahaha shit i cant b the one setting things up n stuff i aint got stars like that player.,.,.

but one day ima have stars n stripes and 7 lowriders like you big homie,..hahaha,..,but shit bout me not calling bac man u kno i gots that weak as boost mobile i b getting voicemails and txts a week later than wen it was sent,.,.

im sure u been ther bfor big dogg but i see u with that 500$$ phone haha., u b up on ur game,..,guud shit mike,..,see u saturday,..,


if anyone else wants to roll we will b all over sd so just look for shiny paints n crohm bouncin around town.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I'll b there.. I get off at 6 n b at the Q at 8...fuck it mayb take the 69


koo yeah hit me up,..,u gonna b ther at 8pm,.,.??,..,if u are hit me up i will follow u in my lolo,.,.nights are getting warmer and the skirts are getting shorter and im running out of cornells ,..,dam i gotta get new tires,.,.

fucc it hit me up dogg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> spent some good money but only ended up with a few parts for my duce... i bought shit for my harley i didnt need. anyone lookin for a old school reverb? vintage one. hit me..


hahaha here goes mister undercover baller hhaha,.,.ey big homie let me borrow a pocket so i can go shoppin,..,.,hhahaha

i need that,.,.see u out there homie


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit player i wish i was a baller id be done with my projectS nuthin is finished and if it wasnt for tax money i wouldnt be doin shit... you have way more money then me cuz u can roll ur car every day i rolled mine once... one day i can join the line up.. i fucked up and bought 2 pair of rims for my bike and really only needed a front tire lol.. now i have to go back to the big 3 tomorrow to see what else i can get on the low...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whos goin to the big 3


I WAS THERE TODAY AND GOIN AGAIN TOMORROW AN SUNDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Ap speak...... what up...thinking about rolling out this Sunday hit me up...ill b at chicano park after let me know where u at playa ill roll....



IM DOWN FOR SOME SUNDAY TRAFFIC I FINALLY GOT A SUNDAY OFF SO IM A BE IN TRAFFIC ALL DAY HIT ME TOMORROW IF YU DOWN 619-851-4640


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

aphustle said:


> hahah naa dogg im not always right,.,.i just see shit and try to make sense of it,..,if it dont make sense fucc it ima keep on rolling,.,.
> 
> this saturday 69 wayz , me , rob we going to be in trafiic.,.,see u in them streets dogg,.,.



SAVE UR GAS MONEY FOR SUNDAY CUZ IM DOWN FOR SOME TRAFFIC SAME LINE UP NONO MIKE ANYONE WHOS DOWN LETS DO THA DAMN THING HIT UP LA JOLLA OLD TOWN DOWNTOWN WHEREVER THA ROAD WILL TAKE US


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> SAVE UR GAS MONEY FOR SUNDAY CUZ IM DOWN FOR SOME TRAFFIC SAME LINE UP NONO MIKE ANYONE WHOS DOWN LETS DO THA DAMN THING HIT UP LA JOLLA OLD TOWN DOWNTOWN WHEREVER THA ROAD WILL TAKE US


I like the way you think hit me 6196234411


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

I GOT SOME 13X7 WIRES 4 SALE CHROME WITH SKY BLUE LIP....REALLY CLEAN...TIRES BALD BUT WHEELS ARE NICE ADAPTERS N 2 WING KNOCK OFFS INCLUDED.. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED......$350


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Me stat grape ap hustle and stly teknique in,traffic if u got rob or ap number hit us up.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> IM DOWN FOR SOME SUNDAY TRAFFIC I FINALLY GOT A SUNDAY OFF SO IM A BE IN TRAFFIC ALL DAY HIT ME TOMORROW IF YU DOWN 619-851-4640


Fuck up shit...can't get Sunday off but next Sunday let's roll out
ill hit u tho


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Fuck up shit...can't get Sunday off but next Sunday let's roll out
> ill hit u tho




IM DOWN HOMIE JUS HIT ME AND ILL BE OUT THERE
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

te los cambio por unos cupones del buffet putillo



turyloko said:


> I GOT SOME 13X7 WIRES 4 SALE CHROME WITH SKY BLUE LIP....REALLY CLEAN...TIRES BALD BUT WHEELS ARE NICE ADAPTERS N 2 WING KNOCK OFFS INCLUDED.. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED......$350


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

post pics of the sunday traffic


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZUP SANDIEGO .. WHOSE ROLLIN OUT TONIGHT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

turyloko said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO .. WHOSE ROLLIN OUT TONIGHT




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

turyloko said:


> I GOT SOME 13X7 WIRES 4 SALE CHROME WITH SKY BLUE LIP....REALLY CLEAN...TIRES BALD BUT WHEELS ARE NICE ADAPTERS N 2 WING KNOCK OFFS INCLUDED.. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED......$350[/QUOTE ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Heading to walmart right now


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

69 ways said:


> Me stat grape ap hustle and stly teknique in,traffic if u got rob or ap number hit us up.


uffin:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

last week tury here before the hop


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*sorry fella's i didn't make it out lastnight my fat ass was tired from the BIG 3 i was there on friday sat and sunday my fuckin ankles hurt like hell carrying all this weight:tears::roflmao:*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

turyloko said:


> I GOT SOME 13X7 WIRES 4 SALE CHROME WITH SKY BLUE LIP....REALLY CLEAN...TIRES BALD BUT WHEELS ARE NICE ADAPTERS N 2 WING KNOCK OFFS INCLUDED.. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED......$350


 ...


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> View attachment 442787
> last week tury here before the hop


:thumbsup: WAIT TILL THE RAG IS DONE ESE....MY CUTLASS IS A THROW AWAY CAR.....


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep 60 rag top on the bumper ***** soon puto

QUOTE=turyloko;15214230]:thumbsup: WAIT TILL THE RAG IS DONE ESE....MY CUTLASS IS A THROW AWAY CAR.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *sorry fella's i didn't make it out lastnight my fat ass was tired from the BIG 3 i was there on friday sat and sunday my fuckin ankles hurt like hell carrying all this weight:tears::roflmao:*


LOL  that was funny  only you would say that.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Amahury760 said:


> LOL  that was funny  only you would say that.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*Anybody wanna help me with chauffeur a wedding?*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

turyloko said:


> :thumbsup: WAIT TILL THE RAG IS DONE ESE....MY CUTLASS IS A THROW AWAY CAR.....


A CUTLASS AINT A THROW AWAY CAR DOG!  IN THAT CASE THROW YOURS AWAY IN MY DRIVEWAY! HAHA!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

or in mine


Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> A CUTLASS AINT A THROW AWAY CAR DOG!  IN THAT CASE THROW YOURS AWAY IN MY DRIVEWAY! HAHA!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

vintage reverb $120 obo


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

boman repop color bar $120 obo hit me sold


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

What up joe


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up homie...


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *Anybody wanna help me with chauffeur a wedding?*




WHEN AND WHERE


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sittin Pretty!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

We out cruising right now hit me up 6196234411 want more people


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> WHEN AND WHERE


sat march 3 at 12:00 if you can help me i got your gas brotha call me please 619 616 4958 your rag would set it off big dog.:thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> A CUTLASS AINT A THROW AWAY CAR DOG!  IN THAT CASE THROW YOURS AWAY IN MY DRIVEWAY! HAHA!


 LOL ...DNT GET ME WRONG I LOVE CUTLASSES HOMIE BUT I GOT A LIL TRICK UP THE SLEEVE :thumbsup:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

OURTIME~SD said:


> *{SANDIEGO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE} MEMBERS ONLY CC...BLVD ROLLERZ CC...FAMILY THANG CC...GAME OVER CC..KLIQUE CC..ISLANDERS CC...LIFE CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC.. OURTIME CC.. STREET KINGZ CC...STYLISH TECKNIQUEZ CC...SUPREME STYLEZ CC..STRAIGHT GAME CC...JUST 2 LOW CC...THEM STREETS CC... STRICTLY FAMILY CC................ FASHO!! 69WAYZ!! SICC 1904!! AP HUZTLE!! ROB!! PITZ N LOWRIDERS!!!.............STRONGLY SUPORTED BY!!!!! BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS..BROWNERO CLOTHING...LOWRIDER EXPRESSIONS...DIAMOND JIMS...HIT SQUAD HYDRAULICS...CURBSIDE HYDRAULICS...WILD WOOLEY'S...AMERICAN AWARDS.... WERE HERE TO PROMOTE THE SCENE MORE EVENTS CRUISES , PICNICS TOY DRIVES... PM ME YOUR INFO IF U WANNA SUPPORT... WE NEED EVERYONE'S COOPERATION.....LETS MAKE THIS SD SHIT HAPPEN... KEEP IT LOWRIDING.. THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WALMART .*uffin:


 OK SANDIEGO LETS DO IT AGAIN


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

turyloko said:


> LOL ...DNT GET ME WRONG I LOVE CUTLASSES HOMIE BUT I GOT A LIL TRICK UP THE SLEEVE :thumbsup:


Can you show me how to do that trick cause a brotha needs a 61 rag or a 63 rag the only rag i got is the one i use to wipe up the oil in my trunk:roflmao:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

turyloko said:


> OK SANDIEGO LETS DO IT AGAIN


need new tires weres the spot?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

island sunset said:


> need new tires weres the spot?


I got a shop in CV $50


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I got a shop in CV $50


Hey bro i need them shoot me a pm with your num


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I got a shop in CV $50


call me big dogg


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> Can you show me how to do that trick cause a brotha needs a 61 rag or a 63 rag the only rag i got is the one i use to wipe up the oil in my trunk:roflmao:


hahahahaha :roflmao:thats a good one


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

:biggrin:...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hit me up if u need tires...619-508-6129


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZUP SANDIEGO WHOOSE ROLLIN OUT TONIGHT???????????????


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Hit me up if u need tires...619-508-6129


WHERES THE SHOP AT????


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

{TURY619} said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO WHOOSE ROLLIN OUT TONIGHT???????????????


Ill b out wich spot is it gonna b?


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

See cars here and there, NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

{TURY619} said:


> WAZZUP SANDIEGO WHOOSE ROLLIN OUT TONIGHT???????????????


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> Ill b out wich spot is it gonna b?


 WALMART


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics rolling out tonight


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

I got a spot for them nicer p155-80-13 hit me up !they are hurcules!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

takin my duce tonite...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> takin my duce tonite...


and damn is she looking purty


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

What's time u guys going


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

majestics619 said:


> Majestics rolling out tonight


yes sir!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im here and its packed as fuck


----------



## oglsc (Feb 9, 2012)

*IM HERE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR SAN DIEGO! IM WITH DUKES CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO CHAPTER!






























































I CAN DO PHOTOSHOOTS OF YOUR RIDE! I CAN PRINT YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRTS! OR SHIRTS YOU JUST WANT DONE FOR ANY OCCASION!

HIT ME UP! I GOT SOME GOOD RATES! ITS WHAT I DO TO PAY FOR SCHOOL!

#DUKES-SANDIEGO #CANON-7D #SCREEN-PRINTING

GIVE ME A CALL ! 760 419 2213

www.oglsc.com to check out my shirts! 
and www.facebook.com/oglsc to check out some pix I've taken! ADD US!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*NONO;'S GOT THE BATTERIES CHARGED ON THE CAMERA SO CLEAN UP YOUR RIDERZ AND IOLL BE AT WALMART SD*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> *NONO;'S GOT THE BATTERIES CHARGED ON THE CAMERA SO CLEAN UP YOUR RIDERZ AND IOLL BE AT WALMART SD*


it eas nice meetin u nono


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> takin my duce tonite...


*what's up playboy ..... i'll b out next week wit mine .... make sure u step out next weekend , so i can check that duece out pimp ?????*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

man just hit me bro we can roll...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Whos down for some serious traffic from sd to vegas and vegas to sd on 155/80/13 with 2 pumps 10 battery in the trunk whos down to roll


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im leaving today at 5...........last night was a goid turnout lets keep it up


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Im leaving today at 5...........last night was a goid turnout lets keep it up


gonna be posting pics soon


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

lmfao AP youz a fool:boink::fool2::roflmao:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> man just hit me bro we can roll...


Will do , PM me ur number


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

island sunset said:


>


Nice piics!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good pics nono


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking for a decent Chevy trade...NO PROJECTS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


Good lookin out NONO


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

I WAS OUT THERE FOR A LIL IT WAS SICK....


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

island sunset said:


>




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


I SEEN THIS 62 CLEAN ASS RIDE...THE 1ST CAR I SEEN OUT THERE WHEN I PULLED UP


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


Thanks nono for taking good pictures!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Good shit out there people


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

011 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

043 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

051 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

050 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

044 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

038 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

039 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

037 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

036 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

033 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

031 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

024 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

021 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

008 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

004 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

island sunset said:


>


I'm diggin this four!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

streetkingz13;152426[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6811758148/" said:


> [/URL]
> 033 by streetkingz13, on Fli
> 
> 031 by streetkingz13, on Flickr
> ...


nice pic of my car bro...


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Lookin Good Big Joe:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Love them Six Two's







[/QUOTE]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you bro...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> nice pic of my car bro...


Gracias carnal that was my fav ranfla there


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

nice pics brotha keep up the good work
033 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

031 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

024 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

021 by streetkingz13, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> Gracias carnal that was my fav ranfla there


thanks bro.. its a project in the works


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

good pics fella's keep them coming


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset+
bigperro619
streetkingz13


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

island sunset said:


> good pics fella's keep them coming


WUT UP NONO :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Members64 said:


> WUT UP NONO :thumbsup:


wud up my brotha hows things up in north sd


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks nono


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> thanks bro.. its a project in the works


Its too clean to b a project homie


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> Its too clean to b a project homie


ok ok lol work in progress


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> Thanks nono


it was good meeting you big dog mybe this sunday will meet up


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> ok ok lol work in progress


hahaha lol that sounds more like it


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> it was good meeting you big dog mybe this sunday will meet up


sounds good nono


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Im almost there/ready to ride/barely gettin ,


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

SUNDAY WAS OFF THE HOOK....WHOSE READY FOR NXT SUNDAY.??????


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

bottomsup is ready for this sunday


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

kikou-no said:


> bottomsup is ready for this sunday


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> bottomsup is ready for this sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

calling out all single pumps with 2 and 1/2 batteries single gate no weight that does 4 to 12 inches chippen at its finest whatitdooooooooo!!!!!!lmfao:roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

funny



island sunset said:


> calling out all single pumps with 2 and 1/2 batteries single gate no weight that does 4 to 12 inches chippen at its finest whatitdooooooooo!!!!!!lmfao:roflmao:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

island sunset said:


> calling out all single pumps with 2 and 1/2 batteries single gate no weight that does 4 to 12 inches chippen at its finest whatitdooooooooo!!!!!!lmfao:roflmao:


Ill take ya on this offer im double pump four batteries tho so idk if your ready for that im doing 6 inchs and it only takes me 13 hits to get there so hope your ready im fully charged lol


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:shocked:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> calling out all single pumps with 2 and 1/2 batteries single gate no weight that does 4 to 12 inches chippen at its finest whatitdooooooooo!!!!!!lmfao:roflmao:


Ay no-no. Sorry haven't called u back. I just got home. If u still need that tomorrow it's urs. Just come help me tKe it off....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hit squad will have some single ready this Sunday


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

kikou-no said:


> bottomsup is ready for this sunday


Ok will Mario be ready in the big body


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone needs any work done hit squad gots you hit us up


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

I dont know call him


sg90rider said:


> Ok will Mario be ready in the big body


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


>


:ugh:.......Nice cars.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Ay no-no. Sorry haven't called u back. I just got home. If u still need that tomorrow it's urs. Just come help me tKe it off....


It's cool cause it was cold as fuck lastnight:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Where is the sd lowriderz at we in traffic hit up me ap or rob 6196234411


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Ok will Mario be ready in the big body


 U SHOULD CALL HIM...OR GO TO THE SHOP U BEEN THERE BEFORE REMEMBER???


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

I guest layitlow is the new way to communicate people with out calling them jajaja what up tuky


QUOTE={TURY619};15261859]U SHOULD CALL HIM...OR GO TO THE SHOP U BEEN THERE BEFORE REMEMBER???[/QUOTE]


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got done with a test hop and the big body hot now siting on the charger whating for a hop Sunday night you no


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Call him dog u want his number 
QUOTE=sg90rider;15263360]Just got done with a test hop and the big body hot now siting on the charger whating for a hop Sunday night you no[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Just got done with a test hop and the big body hot now siting on the charger whating for a hop Sunday night you no


YEAH DAT'


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Wazzup sd


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey dog what Happened last night. Mario was on hunt last night ready to hop but any way I forgot u car still on the changer.





sg90rider said:


> Just got done with a test hop and the big body hot now siting on the charger whating for a hop Sunday night you no


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

{TURY619} said:


> Wazzup sd


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

any pics from last sunday bro



island sunset said:


> It's cool cause it was cold as fuck lastnight:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

kikou-no said:


> Hey dog what Happened last night. Mario was on hunt last night ready to hop but any way I forgot u car still on the changer.


We made it late as fuck but the big body upper a arm folded maybe this Sunday


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

kikou-no said:


> any pics from last sunday bro


got good pics but laptop is acting up


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

island sunset said:


> got good pics but laptop is acting up


WUT UP NONO


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTMFT!*


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Don't watch any more pornos dog 

QUOTE=island sunset;15279639]got good pics but laptop is acting up[/QUOTE]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

kikou-no said:


> Don't watch any more pornos dog
> 
> QUOTE=island sunset;15279639]got good pics but laptop is acting up


[/QUOTE

Lol


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:fool2::roflmao:lmfao


kikou-no said:


> Don't watch any more pornos dog
> 
> QUOTE=island sunset;15279639]got good pics but laptop is acting up


[/QUOTE]


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Members64 said:


> WUT UP NONO


wuts up brotha howz things going


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

anybody have car stereo or audio stuff there getting rid of


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yup i do.. what do u need?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

island sunset said:


> anybody have car stereo or audio stuff there getting rid of


I have 2 Alpine stereo's one brand new in the box


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

island sunset said:


> anybody have car stereo or audio stuff there getting rid of


*I GOT THAT TV YOU HAD IN THE ACCORD!:naughty:*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

DESERTBOUND said:


> I have 2 Alpine stereo's one brand new in the box


Hit me up 619 616 4958.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> *I GOT THAT TV YOU HAD IN THE ACCORD!:naughty:*


*
AND A ROCKFORD 12" P3*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> *
> AND A ROCKFORD 12" P3*


in that case give me back my box in the accord :thumbsup:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

WHERE IS THE SPOT TO GET YOUR CAR PAINTED THESE DAYS , ALOT OF PEOPLE EITHER STOPPED PAINTING OR CLOSED UP SHOP? MIKE D FROM MAJESTICS ? JOSE A1 AUTO BODY? STREET FAME? ANY OTHERS HEARD IT WAS A PLACE BY THE 32ND NAVAL BASE? NEED INFO ASAP THANKS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Jose cuts cool deals but if you want a $1,500 candy then expect a $1500 candy... mike D gets down... you get what you pay for.. remember if u dont want to spend money then dont expect show shit....all painters do good jobs if time is a issue go to the shops and look at their work..


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Jose cuts cool deals but if you want a $1,500 candy then expect a $1500 candy... mike D gets down... you get what you pay for.. remember if u dont want to spend money then dont expect show shit....all painters do good jobs if time is a issue go to the shops and look at their work..


Thats right mike d gets down ...my cutlass looks bad ass ...b out there sunday


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

nice and easy in chula vista good work 




71chevy said:


> WHERE IS THE SPOT TO GET YOUR CAR PAINTED THESE DAYS , ALOT OF PEOPLE EITHER STOPPED PAINTING OR CLOSED UP SHOP? MIKE D FROM MAJESTICS ? JOSE A1 AUTO BODY? STREET FAME? ANY OTHERS HEARD IT WAS A PLACE BY THE 32ND NAVAL BASE? NEED INFO ASAP THANKS


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

island sunset said:


> anybody have car stereo or audio stuff there getting rid of


I need all that stuff you show me the the other day :rofl:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

any one need some work call bottomsup hydraulics best in town complete frames repairs all u lowrider needs haters welcome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:fool2:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

kikou-no said:


> View attachment 452511
> View attachment 452512
> any one need some work call bottomsup hydraulics best in town complete frames repairs all u lowrider needs haters welcome


I need some quotes who do I call


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Shop number is 
(619)466-6388 ask for neto call afternoon,leave a message if no answer


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:fool2:


alex75 said:


> Shop number is
> (619)466-6388 ask for neto call afternoon,leave a message if no answer


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Lol este cabron

Haters welcome.HAHAHAHA no mames


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

hi muneka



alex75 said:


> Shop number is
> (619)466-6388 ask for neto call afternoon,leave a message if no answer


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello there


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

we love all haters and they are welcome to the shop para ke aprendar a trabajar 



alex75 said:


> Lol este cabron
> 
> Haters welcome.HAHAHAHA no mames


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

island sunset said:


> in that case give me back my box in the accord :thumbsup:


 :finger:*.............LMAO JUST PLAYIN FOO......CALM DOWN KILLER!!! LOL I GOT YOU I JUST NEED TO GET A BOX FOR IT 1ST !!! LOL:thumbsup:*


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

alex75 said:


> Lol este cabron
> 
> Haters welcome.HAHAHAHA no mames


HATERS???? WHAT HATERS??? LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

big money what u drivin out there tonite?


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:wave:


{TURY619} said:


> HATERS???? WHAT HATERS??? LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Back home. Wish I could be out there in SD rollin tonight. Maybe now "That LimeGreen Towncar" can come back out. I was down there 3 and a half weeks waiting on that car and couldnt get a hop. After I was called out in the first place.:roflmao:Just admit when you saw it that night SKYING ARCHIE, you got hno::around::dunno::run::worship:!!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

now its time to give the Vegas streets a taste of how San Diego gets down pimp... glad u made it safe....


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, Im gonna do that for sure. Put it under some of those Casino Lights and then put her in the AIR!!! That pretty 2 coming out here this year????


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im tryin to see if im drivin or towin it out... plus i have to save my chips...i dont got my vegas brawd anymore so i have to see what i can do...


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

71chevy said:


> WHERE IS THE SPOT TO GET YOUR CAR PAINTED THESE DAYS , ALOT OF PEOPLE EITHER STOPPED PAINTING OR CLOSED UP SHOP? MIKE D FROM MAJESTICS ? JOSE A1 AUTO BODY? STREET FAME? ANY OTHERS HEARD IT WAS A PLACE BY THE 32ND NAVAL BASE? NEED INFO ASAP THANKS





GO WIT MIKE D WESTCOAST AUTOBODY ON 30TH ND UPAS


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> GO WIT MIKE D WESTCOAST AUTOBODY ON 30TH ND UPAS


!!

*WHAT UP PLAYER ?? GOT MY SHYT BACK AND BEEN IN TRAFFIC IN ALL DAY....* :boink:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 453021
> 
> Back home. Wish I could be out there in SD rollin tonight. Maybe now "That LimeGreen Towncar" can come back out. I was down there 3 and a half weeks waiting on that car and couldnt get a hop. After I was called out in the first place.:roflmao:Just admit when you saw it that night SKYING ARCHIE, you got hno::around::dunno::run::worship:!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:yessad:


BIGJOE619 said:


> now its time to give the Vegas streets a taste of how San Diego gets down pimp... glad u made it safe....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Is anyone going out tonight?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Is anyone going out tonight?


*WHY DONT YOU DRIVE (YOUR LOWLOW) OUT THERE AND FIND OUT SUCKA!!!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> *WHY DONT YOU DRIVE (YOUR LOWLOW) OUT THERE AND FIND OUT SUCKA!!!*


wish i had a lowlow to drive out there and i would lol im heading out there now ill see ya there in a few mi.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Had the big body out there on the hunt and will be out this Sunday with it a few cars


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ANY VIDEOS OF SUNDAYS..ASKING FOR A SUNDAY OFF AGAIN, BUT WILL C WHAT HAPPENS :thumbsup:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> GO WIT MIKE D WESTCOAST AUTOBODY ON 30TH ND UPAS


im going to check him out on thursday thanks


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get 2 scwinn frames sand blasted? Thanks.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:nono:CUMMING NEAR U SOON


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> :nono:CUMMING NEAR U SOON


U should put a working rag top on that baby...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ABOUT THEM SCHWINNS?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> ABOUT THEM SCHWINNS?


Post a pix of what u need done i can blast them but gotta check em out 1st


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> U should put a working rag top on that baby...


He should get a working car first before he worrys bout a working top lol jk jk al


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got a homie trading a
Quad for a project lowlow quad is worth 4,500 let me know if anyone wants to trade


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


>


Nice video,


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> Anyone know where I can get 2 scwinn frames sand blasted? Thanks.


kindo can do them


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


>


:worship:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


>


U served his ass lol


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Traffic tonight hit me up to see where we are at 619 302 7103


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

WHO IS DOWN TO HIT TRAFFIC IN DOWNTOWN TONIGHT ITS FRIDAY ALL THA HOES WILL BE OUT LETS GO DO THA DAMN THING 
:420:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> U should put a working rag top on that baby...


if i new how or what would fit bro i would


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> He should get a working car first before he worrys boutworking top lol jk jk al al


mayb u wamt some ;;;dont make me cum to deigo;;;lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> mayb u wamt some ;;;dont make me cum to deigo;;;lol


Lol you a fool did ya have a safe trip back


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

71chevy said:


> im going to check him out on thursday thanks


*AFTER UR DONE CHECKING HIM OUT ON THURSDAY...
MAKE SURE U STOP AND CHECK OUT JOSE FROM UNIQUE CUSTOM ALSO DOGGIE. :nicoderm:

JOSE HAS PAINTED ATLEAST 4 CARS FOR ME AND ALL OF THEM CAME OUT SUPER NICE. 

TRUTH IS I CAN SHOW U BETTER THAN I CAN TELL U. IF U WANNA SEE THEM IN PERSON FOR URSELF LET ME KNOW DOGGIE!!

FUCK WHAT U HEARD LAYITLOW.... JOSE IS THE MAN!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AFTER UR DONE CHECKING HIM OUT ON THURSDAY...
> MAKE SURE U STOP AND CHECK OUT JOSE FROM UNIQUE CUSTOM ALSO DOGGIE. :nicoderm:
> 
> JOSE HAS PAINTED ATLEAST 4 CARS FOR ME AND ALL OF THEM CAME OUT SUPER NICE.
> ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Shop call 760 eighth street imperial beach come now we hopping in 30 min


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AFTER UR DONE CHECKING HIM OUT ON THURSDAY...
> MAKE SURE U STOP AND CHECK OUT JOSE FROM UNIQUE CUSTOM ALSO DOGGIE. :nicoderm:
> 
> JOSE HAS PAINTED ATLEAST 4 CARS FOR ME AND ALL OF THEM CAME OUT SUPER NICE.
> ...


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

ADDRESS OR # TO THE SHOP I WENT TO MIKE D ALREADY AND I WENT TO ANOTHER PAINTER SO ONE MORE QUOTE WOULD BE GOOD


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im about to pick up my car from Mike D tomorrow had him fix a couple of things for me...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

71chevy said:


> ADDRESS OR # TO THE SHOP I WENT TO MIKE D ALREADY AND I WENT TO ANOTHER PAINTER SO ONE MORE QUOTE WOULD BE GOOD


*SHOP IS ON THE CORNER OF 10TH AND PALM AVE IN IMPERIAL BEACH OFF THE 5 FREEWAY..
UNIQUE KUSTOMS 989 PALM AVE IMPERIAL BEACH CA 91932
JOSE 619-630-6013

TELL HIM STEFEEZY SENT U FROM GAME OVER CC

I WOULD POST PICS OF THE CARS BUT WE RATHER BUST HATERS EYES WHEN WE HIT THE PARK IN LOT.
SUPER CLEAN AND SMASHING THE BUMPER!! :drama:

PM ME UR NUMBER AND I WILL TEXT PERSONAL PICS FOR UR EYES ONLY!*:shh:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> im about to pick up my car from Mike D tomorrow had him fix a couple of things for me...


*SHIT GAME OVER CC JUST PICKED UP 2 CARS TODAY FROM UNIQUE KUSTOM.. ONE SUPER CLEAN LINCOLN PATTERN OUT AND A 2011 FORD FLEX BLACK ON BLACK.

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO JOSE FROM UNIQUE KUSTOMS FOR KEEPING HIS WORD.:worship:

REAL SHIT.... DUDE TOLD US THE CARS WOULD BE DONE MONDAY AFTERNOON. INSTEAD HE CALLED AND SAID WE CAN PICK THEM UP TODAY WHICH WAS 11:30AM SUNDAY MORNING.*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: Shit Stefeezy its hard to find a painter that keeps his word now days... Good business brings more business. Jose is a good painter he painted my 64 and did a good job... imma probably have him paint my older bike...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :thumbsup: Shit Stefeezy its hard to find a painter that keeps his word now days... Good business brings more business. Jose is a good painter he painted my 64 and did a good job... imma probably have him paint my older bike...



*TRUTH IS BIG HOMIE.... IT'S HARD TO FIND ANY GOOD CUSTOM MAN/SHOPS THAT KEEP THERE WORDS THESE DAYS!
PAINTER,HYDROS,PARTS,RIMS, ECT.... ALOT OF THESE MOFO'S ARE FULL OF MORE SHIT THAN A XMAS TURKEY.

EVERY SHOP/MAN FUMBLES THE BALL HEAR AND THERE BUT IT'S HOW THEY PICK UP THE BALL AND GET BACK TO WORK AND MAKE THE CUSTOMER FILL GOOD/COMPLETE AGAIN.
NOT ALL BUT A FEW S.D SHOPS BEEN 1,000 WITH ME AND MY HOMIES THIS EARLY 2012! :h5:

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO THE SHOPS THAT KEEP THERE WORD AND CONTINUE TO GIVE S.D CUSTOMER SATISFACTION.
U KNOW WHO U ARE... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS AND THANKS FOR EVERYTHING! :thumbsup:


*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

71chevy said:


> ADDRESS OR # TO THE SHOP I WENT TO MIKE D ALREADY AND I WENT TO ANOTHER PAINTER SO ONE MORE QUOTE WOULD BE GOOD



*BY THE WAY... NEW IMAGE CUSTOM IS ALSO PAINTING CARS THESE DAYS.
N.I.C ALSO PUTS OUT SOME CLEAN WORK!!*


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Imm check him out dont hurt to ask i need to get this painted was planning on having this out this summer but im picking up a 62 this week so gotta call an audible


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

71chevy said:


> Imm check him out dont hurt to ask i need to get this painted was planning on having this out this summer but im picking up a 62 this week so gotta call an audible


Looks like a joey sunroof lol....


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TRUTH IS BIG HOMIE.... IT'S HARD TO FIND ANY GOOD CUSTOM MAN/SHOPS THAT KEEP THERE WORDS THESE DAYS!
> PAINTER,HYDROS,PARTS,RIMS, ECT.... ALOT OF THESE MOFO'S ARE FULL OF MORE SHIT THAN A XMAS TURKEY.
> 
> EVERY SHOP/MAN FUMBLES THE BALL HEAR AND THERE BUT IT'S HOW THEY PICK UP THE BALL AND GET BACK TO WORK AND MAKE THE CUSTOMER FILL GOOD/COMPLETE AGAIN.
> ...


CAN U NAME THE SHOPS SO WE COULD SPEND SOME MONEY


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Imperial Beach Auto Paint, there getting down over there . Theyre getting down on my 66 right know. Good work and goid prices . Homies over there aint been there long but their getting cars in n out. And looking bad ass. Check them out . I think u want to talk to Christian or Martin


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

calmate puto


{TURY619} said:


> CAN U NAME THE SHOPS SO WE COULD SPEND SOME MONEY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Where the hops gonna be at this weekend in SD?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> Where the hops gonna be at this weekend in SD?


WHERE?????????????


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

Big Joe I haven't driven my car in 5 years time to bring it back out! I need a battery tray cant even swang my shit with this plastic on from autozone. this dude from my job started makin me on out of stainless steel but i wont get it till i go back to work next week. SMH


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> WHERE?????????????


San Diego Homie. 43rd, FamBam, Spring Valley????


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


sixonebubble said:


> Where the hops gonna be at this weekend in SD?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> San Diego Homie. 43rd, FamBam, Spring Valley????


Most likely WAL mart in college grove g


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

What up Mr klique 

QUOTE={TURY619};15342830]KLIQUE CC IN THE HOUSE!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

{TURY619} said:


> KLIQUE CC IN THE HOUSE!!!


:wow:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Tttt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bigperro619 said:


> Imperial Beach Auto Paint, there getting down over there . Theyre getting down on my 66 right know. Good work and goid prices . Homies over there aint been there long but their getting cars in n out. And looking bad ass. Check them out . I think u want to talk to Christian or Martin


*U DID WHAT PIMP JUICE?!?!?!?!?!?!









NO NO NO BIGPERRO619.... NO DIRESPECT TO Christian or Martin! BUT NEITHER ONE IS THE PAINTER WE WERE SPEAKING HIGHLY OF WHEN IT COMES TO THE CUSTOM PAINT AND PATTERNS ON OUR RIDAZ!






























I'M SURE U SEEN THE CANDY BRANDYWINE LIFTED TRUCK,PATTERN CADDY,PATTERN LINCOLN,CANDY RED CAMERO,62 CHEVY AND THE FLAKED OUT PATTERN BLUE TRUCK.
I.B PAINT AND BODY DID'NT PAINT THEM.:no: JOSE FROM UNIQUE CUSTOMS PAINTED THEM AND MORE. 
MY APOLOGY LAYITLOW..:buttkick: BUT U HAVE TO ASK FOR JOSE PERSONALLY OR WALK TO THE BACK OF THE SHOP OUR PULL TO THE SIDE OF THE BUILDING WHICH IS ON 10TH STREET.
IF U WALK IN THE FRONT THE OTHER GUYS WILL JUMP ON UR BIZZ AND MIGHT EVEN SAY THEY PAINTED CERTAIN CARS WHEN THEY DIDN'T JUST TO GET UR BIZZ WHICH IS UNDERSTANDABLE.








JOSE WORKS IN THE BACK AND U WILL RARELY CATCH HIM IN THE FRONT. 
MUCH LUV AND GOOD LUCK ON THAT PAINT JOB ON UR 66 HOMIE. KEEP US POSTED ON HOW SHE TURNS OUT!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

HERE'S A QUICK PEAK AT SOME OF THE WORK HE'S DONE.
I WILL POST MORE IN THE A.M


 
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6811752358/"][/URL]


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

I agree Jose got my truck looking good and my 2 ryders. you will see soon.


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

WAZZUP S.D I GUESS WALMART IS THE SPOT.......


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

hey tury what up :boink:


{TURY619} said:


> WAZZUP S.D I GUESS WALMART IS THE SPOT.......


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO FIRST MEETIN

012 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

008 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

006 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

004 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

003 by streetkingz13, on Flickr

001 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new chapter streetkingz.cc looking good fellas.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif=streetkingz13;15347064]STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO FIRST MEETIN  012 by streetkingz13, on Flickr  010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr  010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Congrats on the new chapter streetkingz.cc looking good fellas.


gracias ese


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif=streetkingz13;15347064]STREET KINGZ CC SAN DIEGO FIRST MEETIN  012 by streetkingz13, on Flickr  010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr  010 by streetkingz13, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> :thumbsup:


looken good streetkingz:thumbsup:


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a nice ass 69IMP homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> looken good streetkingz:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

6KARAR9IMPBCH said:


> That's a nice ass 69IMP homie


gracias ese


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone hookin up music at a good price?


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone hookin up music at a good price?


K AUDIO


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

hit me with the info....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> hit me with the info....



619-381-2943


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> I agree Jose got my truck looking good and my 2 ryders. you will see soon.


U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN.. UR TRUCK LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE!
JUST MAKE SURE U LET ME KNOW WHEN UR BRINGING UR TRUCK OUT SO I DON'T DRIVE MINE.:thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

lookin for somethin clean to build on, $$$ and or herb. let me know.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

lincoln will be at the hopps on sunday.car still for sale or trade.see it in person..


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

need it gone anyone want to come to l.a and get this 3,000 frame not cracked or bent piston square 12 1100 bats lead,needs tags one month behind and pump motor and muffler hanger and rear trans seal no problems with engine 424 246 1254 need it gone asap dont call asking me same questions i just posted dont call if u aint going to come get it!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Cb57,how much u selling for???!!!!,@$2,500.00? !!!!eeekkk!!hope its in my price range,im almost to the mimin!!!the newer modle tc


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Cb57,how much u selling for???!!!!,@$2,500.00? !!!!eeekkk!!hope its in my price range,im almost to the mimin!!!the newer modle tc


asking $6,190..firm or talk me down from $7,000.lol...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Doh,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME S.D...:h5:
SUMMER IS ALL MOST HERE AND IT'S TIME TO PUMP AND REP UR CITY/CLUB! :naughty:
GAME OVER CC WILL BE READY.. THE ? IS WILL U AND URS BE READY!:dunno:
FUCK ALL THE EXCUSES..:finger: YO ASS IS GETTING SERVED:rofl: OR I'M GETTING SERVED.:uh: EITHER WAY IS FINE WITH ME.:thumbsup:
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY AND EVERY CLUB AND REMEBER IT'S JUST A HOP/HOBBY!:yes: SO DON'T GET BUTT HURT:nono: GET SOME GET BACK!*:shh:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME S.D...:h5:
> SUMMER IS ALL MOST HERE AND IT'S TIME TO PUMP AND REP UR CITY/CLUB! :naughty:
> GAME OVER CC WILL BE READY.. THE ? IS WILL U AND URS BE READY!:dunno:
> FUCK ALL THE EXCUSES..:finger: YO ASS IS GETTING SERVED:rofl: OR I'M GETTING SERVED.:uh: EITHER WAY IS FINE WITH ME.:thumbsup:
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY AND EVERY CLUB AND REMEBER IT'S JUST A HOP/HOBBY!:yes: SO DON'T GET BUTT HURT:nono: GET SOME GET BACK!*:shh:


Im looking for a piston.or if someone out there can check out the pump I already have and tell me what I need.fuck it im keeping my cutlass and plan on taking her out this summer.I just need to know what else to buy


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

chevyboy57 said:


> Im looking for a piston.or if someone out there can check out the pump I already have and tell me what I need.fuck it im keeping my cutlass and plan on taking her out this summer.I just need to know what else to buy


THAT'S THE SPIRIT HOMIE..:h5:
I KNOW WERE A FEW PISTONS AND OTHER PARTS ARE LOCATED. DON'T TRIP CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE AND WE WILL SEE WHAT U ARE WORKING WITH AND GO FROM THERE!
HOPEFULLY WHAT U HAVE WILL WORK. 
619-920-2006


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Thanx alot bro.ill call u 2morrow.if u check my topics u can see my cutlass and the set up.everything in my car is new havent been broken in.im going on 2 years owning this car n I barely drive it.i built it from the ground up,now its time to play with it a lil.I bought my blue Lincoln from a homie from game over cc.it use to be black.I redid alot to it,its my daily rider. I gotta get back to work ill hit u up tomorrow.


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE=FA SHO RIDAZ;15366076]*IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME S.D...:h5:
SUMMER IS ALL MOST HERE AND IT'S TIME TO PUMP AND REP UR CITY/CLUB! :naughty:
GAME OVER CC WILL BE READY.. THE ? IS WILL U AND URS BE READY!:dunno:
FUCK ALL THE EXCUSES..:finger: YO ASS IS GETTING SERVED:rofl: OR I'M GETTING SERVED.:uh: EITHER WAY IS FINE WITH ME.:thumbsup:
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY AND EVERY CLUB AND REMEBER IT'S JUST A HOP/HOBBY!:yes: SO DON'T GET BUTT HURT:nono: GET SOME GET BACK!*:shh:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME S.D...:h5:
> SUMMER IS ALL MOST HERE AND IT'S TIME TO PUMP AND REP UR CITY/CLUB! :naughty:
> GAME OVER CC WILL BE READY.. THE ? IS WILL U AND URS BE READY!:dunno:
> FUCK ALL THE EXCUSES..:finger: YO ASS IS GETTING SERVED:rofl: OR I'M GETTING SERVED.:uh: EITHER WAY IS FINE WITH ME.:thumbsup:
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY AND EVERY CLUB AND REMEBER IT'S JUST A HOP/HOBBY!:yes: SO DON'T GET BUTT HURT:nono: GET SOME GET BACK!*:shh:


GIMMIE TWO WEEKS TO TRY TO HIT THE LOTTERY:thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

U funny 
QUOTE=island sunset;15368724]GIMMIE TWO WEEKS TO TRY TO HIT THE LOTTERY:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Is anyone going out tonight?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER SAN DIEGO AND GOD BLESS FROM STREET KINGZ CC


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

i have an 87 cutlass w/ euro racked for 2 pumps batteries no setup for sale 1500. lmk. 619 847 6425


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


> i have an 87 cutlass w/ euro racked for 2 pumps batteries no setup for sale 1500. lmk. 619 847 6425


 Is it FAST? Lol GL on sale, she needs a good home.


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT WATITDOOOOOO SD HOPE EVERYTHING IS ALGOOD WITH EVERYONE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

NONO what up???????????


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i just got the homie ready for chicano park


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IF ANYONE NEED BATTERIES....
HOLLA ASAP THERE GOING QUICK AND FAST.:sprint::sprint:
CHECKING WITH U GUYS BEFORE THE L.A HOMIES SNATCH UMM ALL UP.

ALSO HAVE HOESES AND CHECK VALVES FOR A PLAYER PRICE.









PM ME OR CALL....*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GAMEOVER taking over the streets be ready got some new shit hitting the streets so dont be caught slipping


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lets have a good summer with everyone out in traffic with there riders on some cruising shit and flood the streets of sd


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool clipping I found in another topic...


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

Bad azz newspaper add

QUOTE=tru2thagame;15394046]Cool clipping I found in another topic...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

"aztlan" car club ishaving a car wash today,

rally's burgers, by sears. just passing the word, good excuse to go ride,,,,,,,,

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Gameover is in traffic anyone wanna ride


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know I should of check in the morning dam..... next time for sure I'm rolling out..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


LOOKING GOOD FELLAS... I CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP!
2 PIECES AWAY FROM TRAFFIC...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


>



*DAAMN LIKE THAT MIKE??:bowrofl:
FIRST DAY OUT HITTING SWITCHES AT THE BEACH FOR THE HOES AND SEGALS!! THAN U PULLED UP ON SOME CAT BUMPER AT THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND GAVE HIM A FEW LICKS.:h5:
DAAMN THAT GAME OVER SHIT GOTTA FEEL GOOD! IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING PIMP JUICE. THIS IS OUR YEAR TO RIDE,RISE AND SHINE 
"I PROMISE"!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


A*IN'T NOTHING KNEW ABOUT THIS SITE....
STATUTORY ALWAYS KILLING THE STREET AND STAY ON PEOPLES PHONE AND FACEBOOKS!!
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY ROB FOR TEACHING THE SD STREETS WHAT STREET RIDING IS ALL ABOUT.
I CAN'T WAIT TO FOLLOW U AND LEARN HOW TO DO THINGS THE G WAY!!*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

SO WHATS THE WORD FOR SATURDAY? WE ALL METTING UP SOMEWHERE 2 CARAVAN THROUGH THE PARK THEN 2 J STREET OR WHATS THE PLAN? FILL THE HOMIE IN!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats happening at j st


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whats happening at j st


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: i hope one day i can roll too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get down sandeigo;;;;keep it pushing'BIG AL SAID IT''


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

,fucc!, me too,trying to find/get rider,......


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ill be rollin my harley early saturday then in the afternoon ill hop in my duce. verbin hard as fuck


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone up for some traffic im ready to roll


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*its hard out here*

_im just sayin must be nice _


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone up for some traffic im ready to roll


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*a nother day in traffic*

thanks nono nice pic next round on me i no how to work a camera


island sunset said:


>


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*day 108*

its hard out here for a pimp man it wont stop


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> A*IN'T NOTHING KNEW ABOUT THIS SITE....
> STATUTORY ALWAYS KILLING THE STREET AND STAY ON PEOPLES PHONE AND FACEBOOKS!!
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY ROB FOR TEACHING THE SD STREETS WHAT STREET RIDING IS ALL ABOUT.
> I CAN'T WAIT TO FOLLOW U AND LEARN HOW TO DO THINGS THE G WAY!!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn stat on the boards watch out now its a miracle lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

island sunset said:


>











WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW;;;;;DEIGO''''''''':h5:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

How much for a set of 13s ww


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

chevyboy57 said:


> lincoln will be at the hopps on sunday.car still for sale or trade.see it in person..


 CLEEAAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone in traffic tonight


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Waz good my fellow San Diegans?!?!?!?!:nicoderm:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


Thanks for posting a good pic of my car :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna ride today


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*FREE #8 15FT HOSE OR FULL TANK OF GAS TO WHO EVER HAVE INFO ON FLACO'S UPHOLSTERY WHERE ABOUT'S.
THIS DUDE HAS ALOT OF SHIT THAT BELONGS TO ME AND MY FOLKS AND WE NEED IT A.S.A.P! 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!! PM OR CALL!!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

A few of us in traffic if anyone wanna roll hit me up 6196234411


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

hopefuly i bee piccing something up real soon!!!!!:naughty::wave:hno:real soon!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE LOW RIDAZ....
I FOUND THE INFO THAT WAS NEEDED. THAT'S WHAT I CALL RIDA LOVE!!:thumbsup::h5:
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT!!!*:tears:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

any car clubs tryen to do this?????http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-diego-clubs-want-have-free-show-qualcom.html


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*got some thing for sale 17in real daytons 250.00 and one chrome cadillac molded a arm for 30 buck
call me 619- 616-4958















*


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*KLIQUE CC AT CHICANO PARK!







































































*_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

island sunset said:


> *got some thing for sale 17in real daytons 250.00 and one chrome cadillac molded a arm for 30 buck
> call me 619- 616-4958
> 
> 
> ...


NONO how you going have only one a-arm? Call big rich lol


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Cool clipping I found in another topic...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:angel:PRAYERS GOING OUT TO THE BIG HOMIE'S FAMILY. STAY STRONG BROTHA SD LOWRIDER FAMILIES ARE HERE FOR YOU.:angel::angel:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt:yessad:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Where do you guys meet up and when?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

island sunset said:


> :angel:PRAYERS GOING OUT TO THE BIG HOMIE'S FAMILY. STAY STRONG BROTHA SD LOWRIDER FAMILIES ARE HERE FOR YOU.:angel::angel:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna cruise today were tryin to hit downtown little italy old town and then down to the beaches whos down to roll


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone wanna cruise today were tryin to hit downtown little italy old town and then down to the beaches whos down to roll


What up got the 69 out...who's out


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

*i was out cruising with my lil ones. just put my ride back in the garage..*

tomorrow taking my lincoln out.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i got three chrome 13x7 for sale 50 each no adapters knock offs or tires take all three for 125


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER CC VS CURBCIDE CC
TIME... 7PM
WHERE... THE OLD FAMMART PARK IN LOT.

COME JOIN THE FUN IF U AIN'T GOT SHIT TO DO..

SEE YA THERE FELLAS!:drama:*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hop at euclid we five min away


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER CC VS CURBCIDE CC
> TIME... 7PM
> WHERE... THE OLD FAMMART PARK IN LOT.
> 
> ...


Had to work.... how was it any video...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

chevyboy57 said:


> tomorrow taking my lincoln out.



it was cool to see ur cars in person for the first time... nice rides homie...:thumbsup: but 1 question? how in the hell did you get Johnny out the house? lol


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Sup mother fuckers? now that the bullshit chicano park shit out the way. let the real riders take it from here. traffic, saturday, I'll be in the city 9 o'clock doin the damn thing. It's gon be live cuz you know what day it is. uffin:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> it was cool to see ur cars in person for the first time... nice rides homie...:thumbsup: but 1 question? how in the hell did you get Johnny out the house? lol


Lmao..it was easy Johnny called me and said he was ready to roll..going to come out hopefully every weekend. most definently will be at most of the car shows coming up..hope to see you around in your clean ass ride bro.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks homie. its almost done but man lets make this summer poppin...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey a few of us in traffic today cause elcajon. Cruise is tonight and its the lowrider theme so lets make it deep hit me if ya wanna meet up and roll with us 6196234411


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

*Got this from another topic...*









I'm postin this for u riders that have driven that road many times when u in traffic.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> I'm postin this for u riders that have driven that road many times when u in traffic.


damn thats beautiful all them chevysand real cars unlike new day and age cars


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> damn thats beautiful all them chevysand real cars unlike new day and age cars


Dam christine is right there in,the middle hahaha


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Chillin @ the cinco de mayo show in old town...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Bunch of us in traffic tonight meeting up at 9 if anyone wanna roll hit me up 6196234411


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Any pics??? Any events going on tomorrow da 6th?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone going to walmart tonight


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Who's going to walmart tonight? I am


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill be at walmart


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Walmarts going down tonight bring cameras


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool I'll see you guys there


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Wt time?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Show some videos..for the guys that work nights like me...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

]







ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN SD NEED TO TAKE A PIC LIKE THIS
I'm postin this for u riders that have driven that road many times when u in traffic.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be sick...


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

ANY ONE KNOW THE DATE FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC ?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

viejitos 15th annual picnic MAY 20 2012 @DENNIS V ALLEN PARK for more info call 619 370 6833 or facebook.com/viejitossandiego.food and parking will be limited. music provided by dj WICHO . 10:30am - 4:30pm. I-15 exit market street,make a right ,go up to gateway center way and make a left....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

looking for a coupe deville project 77-79 if anyones got one...

pm me


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIG HUERO said:


> ANY ONE KNOW THE DATE FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC ?


:naughty:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 477364
> viejitos 15th annual picnic MAY 20 2012 @DENNIS V ALLEN PARK for more info call 619 370 6833 or facebook.com/viejitossandiego.food and parking will be limited. music provided by dj WICHO . 10:30am - 4:30pm. I-15 exit market street,make a right ,go up to gateway center way and make a left....


Ttt


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Is there going to be a car show @ 43rd on Saturday?if not whats the location..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cruising califas. Lowrider art exhibition. In Oceanside ca. @ the museum of arts. There will be also lowrider car exhibition. Starts this Friday and it's going on till Sep 30th. 5:00 pm - ?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Car show n hops....on sat off the 54 Rio rd $20 per car door open at 8am if u bring ur car...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Car show n hops....on sat off the 54 Rio rd $20 per car door open at 8am if u bring ur car...


8AM???


----------



## BoBo80 (Sep 22, 2011)

can i get more info on the show or hop. where on or off Rio &54 and whats up for tonight any other info post it thanks


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BoBo80 said:


> can i get more info on the show or hop. where on or off Rio &54 and whats up for tonight any other info post it thanks


Rio rd at the church...don't know about the hop but if u put in ur car have to b there at 8


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Rio rd at the church...don't know about the hop but if u put in ur car have to b there at 8


It's a free event hops cruise.over everybody coming at 1


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT. SORRY MAN MY BOY HAS A FOOTBALL GAME BUT ILL BE OUT IN SUM MAJOR TRAFFIC TONIGHT. FORM 4:00PM TILL 4:00 AM


P1DAILY619 said:


> It's a free event hops cruise.over everybody coming at 1


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

this sunday


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

X7w4


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Right before the hops and already on a damn sec camera!


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 480464
> this sunday


Hate it or love it cc will be there..


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Big kidz got 13 n 14 chrome rims for sale #619 865 2087


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone we are cruising to escondido to cruising grand tonight we are leaving at 5pm so if anyone wants to roll call me or text me asap 6196234411 so far we got about 10 people saying there going so hit me lets go deep


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Where's da spot tonight?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

waynie u a damn fool lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SANDIEGO BE PUTTING IT DOWN;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

kbron82 said:


> Big kidz got 13 n 14 chrome rims for sale #619 865 2087


were is the shop located?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Skim said:


> waynie u a damn fool lol



*GAME OVER SHIT MAKEIN ****** FEEL IT...... hno:
DAAMN I LOVE THAT QUOTE!!! :bowrofl:

REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS! REAL SHIT THAT CAR WAS FIX THE NEXT DAY. :thumbsup:
I CAN'T WAIT UNTILL MY BOY COME OUT WITH HIS WHIPS, HE GONNA KILL ****** IN THE WORSE WAY!!

SUMMER IS ALMOST HEAR GENTLEMEN.. IT'STIME TO START HITTING THE STREETS AND FOOLS BUMPERS WITH THE "TOP DOWN"

*


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

71chevy said:


> were is the shop located?


 he works out of his house


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SHIT MAKEIN ****** FEEL IT...... hno:
> DAAMN I LOVE THAT QUOTE!!! :bowrofl:
> 
> REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS! REAL SHIT THAT CAR WAS FIX THE NEXT DAY. :thumbsup:
> ...


yeah I got that one too.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Good lookin Javi, :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice pictures! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pics doggy


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


Nice pix NoNo.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*APRIL GONE...:wave:
MAY IS ALMOST GONE....:wave:
JUNE IS GOING TO BE GONE FAST....:sprint:
JULY IT'S GAME OVER TIME!!!!:run::h5:


I HOPE ALL U CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ ARE GETTING READY TO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE CALI SUN.
MUCH LUV TO ALL AND GOOD LUCK ON THEM RIDAZ BECAUSE I KNOW IT'S HARD WAITING,FIXING AND BUILDING THESE CARS!!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone got the hook up on interior.. i need a few things fixed...


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

island sunset said:


>



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone got the hook up on interior.. i need a few things fixed...


Yeah, me too! Who's local and reasonable?


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

bigjoe619 and sixonebubble
aconava custom uphostery 1747 broadway bldg f chula vista 619-988-3735 or 619-575-1821 juan
this old man does good job for reasonable prices


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Any picnics this weekend?


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Any one want to Cruise the beach at 1 .couple guys are going


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Meeting up at 1 at food for less


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Rolling deep threw the sd


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

where u guys at


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

:banghead::x::dunno:ttt,i mite be closer to a ryder ,copping one.......:worship:ttt


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

It was a good day cruising SD.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

The beach was cool seen the Heavyweights out there


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

IT WAS A NICE CRUISE MET UP AT FOOD 4 LESS IN LEMON GROVE. WENT TO DOWN TOWN THROUGH LITTLE ITALY, MISSION BAY UP TO GARNET AND STOPPED AT JACK IN THE BOX...SOME WENT BACK CRUISING AND SOME WENT HOME....IT WAS A *GOOD DAY FOR A CRUISE*.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

ELGORDO said:


> IT WAS A NICE CRUISE MET UP AT FOOD 4 LESS IN LEMON GROVE. WENT TO DOWN TOWN THROUGH LITTLE ITALY, MISSION BAY UP TO GARNET AND STOPPED AT JACK IN THE BOX...SOME WENT BACK CRUISING AND SOME WENT HOME....IT WAS A *GOOD DAY FOR A CRUISE*.


Sure was lots of clean rides out there !'


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah i had a blast today im jus now getting home it was beautiful today


----------



## Suavecita (Jan 2, 2009)

ELGORDO said:


> IT WAS A NICE CRUISE MET UP AT FOOD 4 LESS IN LEMON GROVE. WENT TO DOWN TOWN THROUGH LITTLE ITALY, MISSION BAY UP TO GARNET AND STOPPED AT JACK IN THE BOX...SOME WENT BACK CRUISING AND SOME WENT HOME....IT WAS A *GOOD DAY FOR A CRUISE*.



we should do that again.


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

YESTERDAY WAS A GOOD DAY THA COPS DIDNT HASSLE ANYONE WE WERE ROLLIN DEEP..... LIKE LOW LOW MIKE SAID WE NEED TO TRY TO THIS AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH NOT 1 EVERY 6 MONTHS


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> YESTERDAY WAS A GOOD DAY THA COPS DIDNT HASSLE ANYONE WE WERE ROLLIN DEEP..... LIKE LOW LOW MIKE SAID WE NEED TO TRY TO THIS AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH NOT 1 EVERY 6 MONTHS


Any one get sum pictures they can post up??


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up guys im lowering my prices for a limited time this summer. starting at $500 for a trunk these prices wont last forever so hit me up. 559-731-6718


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody parting a glasshouse in san diego?looking for a passenger side fender


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> YESTERDAY WAS A GOOD DAY THA COPS DIDNT HASSLE ANYONE WE WERE ROLLIN DEEP..... LIKE LOW LOW MIKE SAID WE NEED TO TRY TO THIS AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH NOT 1 EVERY 6 MONTHS


Yessir it was a good time alot of clean ass riders out there


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> YESTERDAY WAS A GOOD DAY THA COPS DIDNT HASSLE ANYONE WE WERE ROLLIN DEEP..... LIKE LOW LOW MIKE SAID WE NEED TO TRY TO THIS AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH NOT 1 EVERY 6 MONTHS


Yessir it was a good time alot of clean ass riders out there


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Suavecita said:


> we should do that again.


Your car came out super nice good job alot of props on that


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH PROPS TO ALL YA'LL S.D RIDAZ KILLIN THE STREETS/BEACH. YA'LL LOOK GOOD FELLAS!!:thumbsup:

MUCH PROPS,LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY WHT MIKE FOR REPPIN THAT GAME OVER CC IN THAT S.D LINE UP.
THE REST OF THE CREW WILL BE ON OUR WAY HOMIE. KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN PIMP, WE SEE U!!!!*:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS TO ALL YA'LL S.D RIDAZ KILLIN THE STREETS/BEACH. YA'LL LOOK GOOD FELLAS!!:thumbsup:
> 
> MUCH PROPS,LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY WHT MIKE FOR REPPIN THAT GAME OVER CC IN THAT S.D LINE UP.
> THE REST OF THE CREW WILL BE ON OUR WAY HOMIE. KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN PIMP, WE SEE U!!!!*:nicoderm::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

THAT REGAL LOOK GOOD HAVE NOT SEEN A CLEAN REGAL IN A WHILE


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO RIDE AGAIN ALMOST DONE


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

BIG KIDZ GOT RIMS AND KO'S FOR SALE
HERE WE GO GOT A COUPLE OF SETS FOR SALE BRAND NEW IN BOXES COMES WITH 5 LUG UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS!!!!!!!!
GOT 3 STYLE OF KO'S TO CHOOSE FROM $400
ALSO SELLING SETS OF KO'S $100 FOR A SET
GOT 4LB LEAD HAMMERS TOO. $25
LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO:thumbsup:
PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR CALL 619 865-2087
PAYPAL READY. [email protected]


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS TO ALL YA'LL S.D RIDAZ KILLIN THE STREETS/BEACH. YA'LL LOOK GOOD FELLAS!!:thumbsup:
> 
> MUCH PROPS,LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY WHT MIKE FOR REPPIN THAT GAME OVER CC IN THAT S.D LINE UP.
> THE REST OF THE CREW WILL BE ON OUR WAY HOMIE. KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN PIMP, WE SEE U!!!!*:nicoderm::thumbsup:


Its only right and i do what i can pimp im all about some cruising


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*WHAT IT DO !!!!!!!!!!TONIGHT IT'S GOING DOWN HEARD FROM A BIG BIRD AT WALLMART!!!!!!!! LETS ALL COME OUT TONIGHT!!!!IN THE RIDERS AND YES MY BATTERY'S ARE CHARGED IN THE CAMERA!!!!!!!*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP HOME BOY KEEP DOING YOUR THING


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Its only right and i do what i can pimp im all about some cruising


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GAMEOVER running shit its was a good night fir what it was summer is here fellas so lets get them riders out sd


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice pics nono as always


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> BIG KIDZ GOT RIMS AND KO'S FOR SALE
> HERE WE GO GOT A COUPLE OF SETS FOR SALE BRAND NEW IN BOXES COMES WITH 5 LUG UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS!!!!!!!!
> GOT 3 STYLE OF KO'S TO CHOOSE FROM $400
> ALSO SELLING SETS OF KO'S $100 FOR A SET
> ...


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Anybody parting a glasshouse in san diego?looking for a passenger side fender


I got a pair for 300


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*KLIQUE SD, IN ANAHIEM CA FOR THE EXTREME LOWRIDER FEST....




























































































THE KLIQUE FAMILY AT THE EXTREME LOWRIDER FEST.....
ORANGE COUNTY, VENTURA COUNTY, AND SAN DIEGO COUNTY!

























KLIQUE.....KLIQUE..BANG...!!!*_


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ttt out cruisin hit me if ya wanna roll 6196234411


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Happy fathers day to everyone


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

_*much luv and props to the homies for putting it down and reppin the big s.d..
good job homies!!









*_


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

san diego ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!

The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.

The parking lot will be for Lowriders only and all non Lowriders (stock and support vehicles) will be asked to use the surrounding city streets.

YES we are having a hop!

Please leave questions or comments here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/151180-majestics-cc-san-diego.html#post15654869


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u guys sunday;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have a good priced interior guy tht dont bull shit?? hit me up


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt all riders /daygo,:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

:wave:


EBAY said:


> San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!
> 
> The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT! uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/3104756665.html

seen this on craigslist...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> _*much luv and props to the homies for putting it down and reppin the big s.d..
> good job homies!!
> *_


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

San Diego Majestics C.C. is having a picnic this Sunday July 1st, 2012

Majestics C.C. would like to invite ALL Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hoppers, family, friends and general public to attend this event.

Location: 3020 Coronado Avenue Montgomery Waller Park, Chula Vista 92154

FYI: Parking lot will be for LOWRIDERS ONLY. All other vehicle's including stock and supporting vehicles will be asked to use surrounding city streets for parking.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

kbron82 said:


> San Diego Majestics C.C. is having a picnic this Sunday July 1st, 2012
> 
> Majestics C.C. would like to invite ALL Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hoppers, family, friends and general public to attend this event.
> 
> ...



*THANKS FOR THE INFO DOGGIE...
GAME OVER CC WILL BE IN THE PARK TO SUPPORT THE BIG M...*


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!

The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.

The parking lot will be for Lowriders only and all non Lowriders (stock and support vehicles) will be asked to use the surrounding city streets.

YES we are having a hop!

Please leave questions or comments here: MAJESTICS CC SAN DIEGO


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

:wave:


MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!
> 
> The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO GOT A TRANS;;;;I NEED ONE FOR A V 6;;;BIG AL 7146049092


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!
> 
> The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT :h5:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> San Diego Majestics Sunday July 1, 2012 picnic. This Sunday!
> 
> The Majestics of San Diego invite all car clubs, solo riders, hoppers, friends, family and the general public to our picnic this Sunday at Montgomery Waller Park, 3020 Coronado Ave, San Diego, CA, 92154.
> 
> ...


 What time homie :h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> WHO GOT A TRANS;;;;I NEED ONE FOR A V 6;;;BIG AL 7146049092


*CALL ME TOMORROW BROTHA.....
BY THE WAY I HEARD U ROLLING UP HERE TODAY, IS THAT TRUE?
IF SO MAKE SURE U COME HOLLA AT YA GAME OVER PATNAS*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


good flic caught me at the jack in the box


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO THE BIG M FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT PICNIC...:thumbsup:
THANKS A MILL...GAME OVER CC ENJOYED FELLAS.:h5:
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO BIG FISH AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS/SOLO RIDAS THAT CAME OUT AND CHILLED! IT WAS GREAT POLITICIN WITH YA'LL!
*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks and sounds like it was a good day. Good shit to Majestics SD for makin that event happen!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT ON SUNDAY TO SUPPORT OUT PICNIC WE.HAD A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my homegirls lil nephew he is battleing lukemiah she asked if on the day of the car wash we could have a few cars out there to show some support its gonna be at tha rallys in chula vista so if u can make it that would be greatly appreciated by the family of lil Oobie let me know if u r down to go thank u


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

WHAT UP FOLKS! I GOT A 2 PUMP COMPLETE SET UP FOR SALE CHROME. COMES WITH EVERYTHING ALL YOU NEED IS A CAR TO PUT IT IN.:biggrin: GET AT ME IF YOU GOT MY NUMBER IF NOT GET IT FROM SOMEONE. LETS START AT $1500 AND GO FROM THERE. CAN ALSO BE PUT IN FOR YOU.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 505872
> 
> 
> this is my homegirls lil nephew he is battleing lukemiah she asked if on the day of the car wash we could have a few cars out there to show some support its gonna be at tha rallys in chula vista so if u can make it that would be greatly appreciated by the family of lil Oobie let me know if u r down to go thank u


*GAME OVER CC GOT LIL OOBIE'S BACK...:yes:
ALL WE ASK IF U COULD PLEASE GIVE US A REMINDER A WEEK BEFORE THE WASH. THANKS IN ADVANCE DOGGIE!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER CC GOT LIL OOBIE'S BACK...:yes:
> ALL WE ASK IF U COULD PLEASE GIVE US A REMINDER A WEEK BEFORE THE WASH. THANKS IN ADVANCE DOGGIE!!*:thumbsup:



Ya no problem im.gonna.continue to post it up thanks homie much appreciAtion


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> Ya no problem im.gonna.continue to post it up thanks homie much appreciAtion



NO WORRIES HOMIE...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> Ya no problem im.gonna.continue to post it up thanks homie much appreciAtion


yeah we will def be there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 505872
> 
> 
> this is my homegirls lil nephew he is battleing lukemiah she asked if on the day of the car wash we could have a few cars out there to show some support its gonna be at tha rallys in chula vista so if u can make it that would be greatly appreciated by the family of lil Oobie let me know if u r down to go thank u



I'll help get the word out on the radio show for sure!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

305 motor and tranny for sale..
#8 long hoses,check vaules and a set of 13's with tires. let me know!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the motor out of


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got a fresh radiator for a 61-64 impala brand new been sittin on the shelf if anyone needs it. i got brand new body bushings and bolts for a 61 - 64 i have a gas tank sending unit for the same car... nice head light buckets for a duce, front dash panel for a duce, rear quarter window frames for a 62-64 chrome power steering pump . i have a set of brnd new small block headers.. shortys ciramic coated.. let me know if u need anything....


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

whose rollin to 3rd ave today??


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whats the motor out of


IT CAME OUT OF WHAT EVER KIND OF CAR THAT WILL MAKE IT SELL....:biggrin:

NAA... IT CAME OUT OF A CUTTLAS MY NIGG...

I THINK I NEED SOME OF THOSE CHEVY PARTS U HAVE. PM ME UR NUMBER OR CALL ME


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

{TURY619} said:


> whose rollin to 3rd ave today??


I HEARD IT'S TICKET AVE OUT THERE.
POLICE GIVIN TICKETS EVEN IF THEY THINK U HIT THE SWITCH..
I'M ONLY GOING OFF WHAT I HEARD FELLAS.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I HEARD IT'S TICKET AVE OUT THERE.
> POLICE GIVIN TICKETS EVEN IF THEY THINK U HIT THE SWITCH..
> I'M ONLY GOING OFF WHAT I HEARD FELLAS.


What... It's "Lowrider night" tonight. Been going for years and they don't really trip if you just tap it. If you hitting bumper down the street, ticket no doubt!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


 Orale Javi, Gracias Carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

{TURY619} said:


> whose rollin to 3rd ave today??[/QUOTE
> when is this gonna happen again


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> What... It's "Lowrider night" tonight. Been going for years and they don't really trip if you just tap it. If you hitting bumper down the street, ticket no doubt!


SAME THING I THOUGHT..
I'M ONLY GOING BY WHAT STATUARY GRAPE TOLD ME AND WE ALL KNOW THAT DUDE HIT ALL THE SPOTS.
KEEP US POSTED ON HOW IT IS OUT THERE.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I was hitting switches no problem. Even driving down 3rd on sides...


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*this saturday!*


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
Squaredump.com is a site devoted to early lowriders.

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 512670
> *this saturday!*


Firme Picnic Fellas


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*special thanks to all the clubs and homies that came out:thumbsup:*


MR.SKAMS said:


> Firme Picnic Fellas


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*ttt*


tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## Krillin (May 17, 2012)

All ABOUT Straight Game. :thumbsup:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

Clean Linc


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Krillin said:


> All ABOUT Straight Game. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


[:thumbsup:]


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Firme Picnic Fellas


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> *yis sir can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*To all my Family and friends of SD im trying to keep sd on the map with this lowriding scene. I need help getting rid of these DVD's so i can purchase a good video camera for ME, YOU, SAN DIEGO and ROLL'n DVD 
DVD"S are 10 bucks each hit me up family and THANKS in ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT. 




NoNo's Photo's AND Roll'n DvD's*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

hit me up 619 616 4958


island sunset said:


> *To all my Family and friends of SD im trying to keep sd on the map with this lowriding scene. I need help getting rid of these DVD's so i can purchase a good video camera for ME, YOU, SAN DIEGO and ROLL'n DVD
> DVD"S are 10 bucks each hit me up family and THANKS in ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE TOWN...
SO SWING WHAT U BRING AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.
TO ALL THE CC AND SOLO RIDAZ THAT'S GOING TO THE SHOW...
GOOD LUCK,BEAT THE HEAT AND HAVE FUN!!

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


> *To all my Family and friends of SD im trying to keep sd on the map with this lowriding scene. I need help getting rid of these DVD's so i can purchase a good video camera for ME, YOU, SAN DIEGO and ROLL'n DVD
> DVD"S are 10 bucks each hit me up family and THANKS in ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW U GOT GAME OVER CC SUPPORT NONO...
IF NOT TODAY HIT ME UP SOMETIME THIS WEEK AND WE WILL GRAB A FEW FROM U. SEE IF U CAN GET ME ALL ROLLIN S.D FOOTAGE IF POSSIBLE.
I HEARD I'M A FEW OF HIS DVDS THAT I HAVENT SEEN YET.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*NOW!!!!THIS is how it need to be every SUNDAY!!! SAN DIEGO LOVE THIS RIGHT HERE>
























*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Dam dat shit Krazy! SD TTMT

****TONIGHT*** 3rd Ave CHULA VISTA July 31st, CUSTOMS NIGHT!

*GOT CHROME? I give free estimates!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Went for a cruise after the lowrider fest to the hops!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good fellas :thumbsup:


island sunset said:


>


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

S.D. is putting it down! I want to showcase this on Roll'n Videos. NoNo's pics and hopefully video footage, I'll make it happen.

I work for Roll'n doing his covers.....so put S.D. on a cover, but I need footage from NoNo!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

[URL="http://xmanshow.com/cpt_photoalbums/lowrider-fest-2012/lowrider-fest-2012_0164/"]

[/URL]


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7680154536/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7680152770/
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

island sunset said:


>


:thumbsup: SD TTT


----------



## SDrideordie (Jul 26, 2009)

What's up tonight???


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Hops?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Any body got some chrome Cadillac upper arms that they wanna sell?Lmk


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Walmart 8-5-2012


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

http://youtu.be/rzbElbuplEs


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

DUZ IT ALWAYS GO DWN IN THA SAME SPOT!!,
LETTA FELLOW RIDER NOE., STAY UP DAYGO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Been consistent every Sunday for a while now. Better spot than 43rd or Fambam too.


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

WHATS THA CURRENT LOCATION WERE IT GOZ DWN...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Walmart on college


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


badass town car:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Walmart on college


THX G.


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

SUP MOTHER FUCKERS HERES A SHITLOAD OF TRAFFIC I CAUGHT ON MY CAMERA PHONE. AND DECIDED TO PUT IT TOGETHER. LOVE IT HATE IT I DONT GIVE A FUCK. REAL RIDERS STILL IN TRAFFIC ALL OVER THE CITY, CHULA VISTA, GASLAMP, HOPS, BEACHES, P.B. IT DONT MATTER. WE STILL IN TRAFFIC. uffin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> SUP MOTHER FUCKERS HERES A SHITLOAD OF TRAFFIC I CAUGHT ON MY CAMERA PHONE. AND DECIDED TO PUT IT TOGETHER. LOVE IT HATE IT I DONT GIVE A FUCK. REAL RIDERS STILL IN TRAFFIC ALL OVER THE CITY, CHULA VISTA, GASLAMP, HOPS, BEACHES, P.B. IT DONT MATTER. WE STILL IN TRAFFIC. uffin:


Keeping on doing your thang bro :thumbsup: and I'm counting on u and The club to cruise on thru to our picnic


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Keeping on doing your thang bro :thumbsup: and I'm counting on u and The club to cruise on thru to our picnic


Sup big dogg? :h5: U know we gona be there. I make sure its on the schedule cuz its one of the best happenings in Daygo in my opinion. Haven't missed a Straight Game picnic in years. Traffic after the picnic is good too uffin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Sup big dogg? :h5: U know we gona be there. I make sure its on the schedule cuz its one of the best happenings in Daygo in my opinion. Haven't missed a Straight Game picnic in years. Traffic after the picnic is good too uffin:


I ve chillin man. we appreciate the support furshure. Make sure to find me that day bro.


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> I ve chillin man. we appreciate the support furshure. Make sure to find me that day bro.


Hell yea and we'll have the tent up and grillin' burgers/dogs and yur more than welcome to grab a bite an drink n chill uffin: its gona be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Hell yea and we'll have the tent up and grillin' burgers/dogs and yur more than welcome to grab a bite an drink n chill uffin: its gona be a good one :thumbsup:


what about me shit:drama:lol


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> Hell yea and we'll have the tent up and grillin' burgers/dogs and yur more than welcome to grab a bite an drink n chill uffin: its gona be a good one :thumbsup:


Thats right!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> what about me shit:drama:lol


Don't come with that bullshit!!! Lol. Everyone know ISLANDERS be putting it down when it comes to getting together and grillin.. Shit and u already know ima go and blend in wit y'all so I can chill..is john coming down. I haven't had a chance to hit him up.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> SUP MOTHER FUCKERS HERES A SHITLOAD OF TRAFFIC I CAUGHT ON MY CAMERA PHONE. AND DECIDED TO PUT IT TOGETHER. LOVE IT HATE IT I DONT GIVE A FUCK. REAL RIDERS STILL IN TRAFFIC ALL OVER THE CITY, CHULA VISTA, GASLAMP, HOPS, BEACHES, P.B. IT DONT MATTER. WE STILL IN TRAFFIC. uffin:



FA SHO WE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE G !!! I need to make a vid of all the footage I got to !!  but yea you kno" IT DONT STOP" on sum real STREET RYDER SHIZNIT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

What up fellas me and the fam will be at j st grillin if anyone wants t,o roll through and hang for.a min bring a drink and a grill and chill on this nice ass Sunday


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> SUP MOTHER FUCKERS HERES A SHITLOAD OF TRAFFIC I CAUGHT ON MY CAMERA PHONE. AND DECIDED TO PUT IT TOGETHER. LOVE IT HATE IT I DONT GIVE A FUCK. REAL RIDERS STILL IN TRAFFIC ALL OVER THE CITY, CHULA VISTA, GASLAMP, HOPS, BEACHES, P.B. IT DONT MATTER. WE STILL IN TRAFFIC. uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> What up fellas me and the fam will be at j st grillin if anyone wants t,o roll through and hang for.a min bring a drink and a grill and chill on this nice ass Sunday


hey you still down there a couple of us will roll thru now


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

island sunset said:


> what about me shit:drama:lol


:h5: You know we got you big dogg. Come through cuz I'ma make sure we save you a drink, plate n chair uffin: Yur Cadi gona be POPPIN' in that sun. 



JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> FA SHO WE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE G !!! I need to make a vid of all the footage I got to !!  but yea you kno" IT DONT STOP" on sum real STREET RYDER SHIZNIT


oh shit yea you should post up some of those videos. It's hard to catch ALL the good shit, but the footage you got makes you go DAMN! :wow: :run:



tru2thagame said:


> Don't come with that bullshit!!! Lol. Everyone know ISLANDERS be putting it down when it comes to getting together and grillin.. Shit and u already know ima go and blend in wit y'all so I can chill..is john coming down. I haven't had a chance to hit him up.


Yep ISLANDERS know how to get down with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my homegirls lil nephew he is battleing lukemiah she asked if on the day of the car wash we could have a few cars out there to show some support its gonna be at tha rallys in chula vista so if u can make it that would be greatly appreciated by the family of lil Oobie let me know if u r down to go thank u.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Don't come with that bullshit!!! Lol. Everyone know ISLANDERS be putting it down when it comes to getting together and grillin.. Shit and u already know ima go and blend in wit y'all so I can chill..is john coming down. I haven't had a chance to hit him up.



:scrutinize:.................................:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> View attachment 526165
> this is my homegirls lil nephew he is battleing lukemiah she asked if on the day of the car wash we could have a few cars out there to show some support its gonna be at tha rallys in chula vista so if u can make it that would be greatly appreciated by the family of lil Oobie let me know if u r down to go thank u.


 TTT!!!!!! GREAT CAUSE UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES! I'LL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

CJAY said:


> TTT!!!!!! GREAT CAUSE UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES! I'LL BE THERE!!!!!


Thank u homie its greatly appreciated TTT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> Thank u homie its greatly appreciated TTT


you know ill be there and bring multiple cars for this plus im sure my other gameover fellas will come thru to


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone please keep my homie nonos mom in your prayers please and thank you


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> you know ill be there and bring multiple cars for this plus im sure my other gameover fellas will come thru to


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Everyone please keep my homie nonos mom in your prayers please and thank you


Stay up nono i will pray for ur mom and tha family


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

:angel:* SORRY TO HEAR THAT FOLKS. :angel:
EVERYTHING WILL BE BLESSED/ALRIGHT!*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SD WE GRINDING FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP FELLAS. WE DID OUR THANG AT THE BIG M,QUALCOMM,CHILLED WITH THE VIETOS, HAD HELLA FUN AT THE XMANSHOW AND CLOWNED AROUND LIVE ON KUSI!!
THIS SUNDAY WE GONNA GO KICK IT WITH THE NEW WAVE RIDAZ AND SHOW SUM GAME OVER LUV... THE SUNDAY AFTER THAT WERE GONNA SHOW ARE ASSES OFF AT THE STR8 GAME PICNIC AND PUT IN MORE WORK THAN WE EVER HAVE THIS YR AND BUST OUT SOME NEW GAME OVER WHIPS.. THAN WE WILL MARCH FORWARD TO SEPTEMBER PICNIC/SHOWS!!*
   
CLICK ON PIC TO SEE HOW U LOOKIN AT THAT BUMPER TOMAS.. :rofl:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::wave::wave::wave:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SD WE GRINDING FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP FELLAS. WE DID OUR THANG AT THE BIG M,QUALCOMM,CHILLED WITH THE VIETOS, HAD HELLA FUN AT THE XMANSHOW AND CLOWNED AROUND LIVE ON KUSI!!
> THIS SUNDAY WE GONNA GO KICK IT WITH THE NEW WAVE RIDAZ AND SHOW SUM GAME OVER LUV... THE SUNDAY AFTER THAT WERE GONNA SHOW ARE ASSES OFF AT THE STR8 GAME PICNIC AND PUT IN MORE WORK THAN WE EVER HAVE THIS YR AND BUST OUT SOME NEW GAME OVER WHIPS.. THAN WE WILL MARCH FORWARD TO SEPTEMBER PICNIC/SHOWS!!*
> 
> CLICK ON PIC TO SEE HOW U LOOKIN AT THAT BUMPER TOMAS.. :rofl:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SD WE GRINDING FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP FELLAS. WE DID OUR THANG AT THE BIG M,QUALCOMM,CHILLED WITH THE VIETOS, HAD HELLA FUN AT THE XMANSHOW AND CLOWNED AROUND LIVE ON KUSI!!
> THIS SUNDAY WE GONNA GO KICK IT WITH THE NEW WAVE RIDAZ AND SHOW SUM GAME OVER LUV... THE SUNDAY AFTER THAT WERE GONNA SHOW ARE ASSES OFF AT THE STR8 GAME PICNIC AND PUT IN MORE WORK THAN WE EVER HAVE THIS YR AND BUST OUT SOME NEW GAME OVER WHIPS.. THAN WE WILL MARCH FORWARD TO SEPTEMBER PICNIC/SHOWS!!*
> 
> CLICK ON PIC TO SEE HOW U LOOKIN AT THAT BUMPER TOMAS.. :rofl:


Ur wheels is done pimp now let's see whatelse sorry ass haters gotta say!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> Ur wheels is done pimp now let's see whatelse sorry ass haters gotta say!!!


*FORGET/FUCK:finger: WHAT THE HATERS HAVE TO SAY PIMP. I HAD HATERS TELL ME ALL KINDS OF SHIT!! BUT THEM SAME HATERS CAN'T FUCK WITH ME IN THIS LOWRIDER SHIT. FROM WASHED UP TO BOSSED UP.. uffin:
REAL RECOGNIZE REAL!! I ALWAYS KNEW U WERE GOING TO PULL THREW FOR YA BOY.
I MEAN U ALWAYS HAVE. LIKE U SAID BE PATIENT AND LOOK WHAT PATIENT GOT ME..
GAME MATHA FUCKIN OVER.. WE RIDIN D'S AND Z'S ON THIS SIDE THANKS TO GT PLATING!:worship:
TO U ****** THAT THINK UR GONNA KILL US OR THE SCENE BY PULLING OUT THEM RIDAZ/CHEVY'S!:drama:
DON'T PULL UP LIKE U THE SHIT RIDIN ON THEM "JACKY CHANS" AKA CHINA WHEELS WITH D OR Z KNOCKOFFS!! ***** U FAKING!:buttkick:
TO U REAL RIDAZ DON'T GET IT TWISTED WE RIDE JACKY CHANS ALSO.:naughty: I'M JUST TALKING SHIT TO THE ****** WHO CLOWNED US AND SAID GAME OVER CAN'T COME WITH NO CLEAN OR REAL SHIT. *:x:

*THANKS ALOT GT.. WHO EVER NEEDS CHROME,GOLD PLATING,CHROME ENGINES, AND ANYTHING ELSE THAT HAS TO DO WITH CARS/RIDAZ HIT UP GT OR HIT ME UP SO I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN AND TRY TO GET THAT STEFEEZY DISCOUNT. TO THE ****** I CLOWN WITH U CAN GET THE HOOK UP ALSO HOMIES. IT'S ALL LUV AND THIS IS JUST A HOBBY/SPORT!
MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS AND RESPECT TO ALL!!*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

So those are game over z not real z fon i got a real good zoom


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW,,.,,,,BIG AL SAID IT,,,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> So those are game over z not real z fon i got a real good zoom


na gameover just gets some custom shit on top of being zs


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> na gameover just gets some custom shit on top of being zs


That's right Mike Game Over on one and Stefan ain't playing with his fleet


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I see theres a guy on here that make those to


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> That's right Mike Game Over on one and Stefan ain't playing with his fleet


Not just him gameover in general got some vessles comming out real soon from hoppers to show shit to chevys hardtops and rags people boit to see real soon


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


GAMEOVER


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Everyone please keep my homie nonos mom in your prayers please and thank you


THANKS FELLAS FOR YOUR PRAYERS IT MEANS ALOT TO ME AND MOMS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sunday sunday sunday. Cant wait to see yall this sunday


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Damn! Them Lincoln's ain't no joke!! SD lookin real good out their! :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> So those are game over z not real z fon i got a real good zoom


*
OFCOURSE IT SAYS GAME OVER EDITION ON THE Z HUB BECAUSE IT'S A GAME OVER THANG AND I WANTED TO SEPERATE MYSELF FROM THE REST WHICH WE BOTH CAN SEE I DID BY FAR.. ALL GOLD WITH CHROME GAME OVER RINGS ON THE HUB AND THE KNOCK OFF. EVEN IF THEY WERE FAKE HOW COULD U HATE ON ALL GOLD SHOES WITH CUSTOM RINGS?!? WHEN NOBODY IN THE TOWN/CALI HAS ANY. NAME ONE PERSON AND I WILL SHUT THE HELL UP???
CALL THEM WHAT U WANT JUST KNOW MINES LOOK EXACTLLY LIKE THE ONES ON ZENNITH FRONT PAGE!!! 
I CAN LIVE WITH THAT. WHEN U GET SOME REAL Z'S PLEASE SHOW US THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN REAL AND FAKE!








WHEN U GET A CHANCE U MIGHT AS WELL TELL KEITH HIS RIMS OUR FAKE ALSO BECAUSE THEY CAME FROM THE SAME SPOT. ONLY THING IS HE CHOOSE TO KEEP HIS RINGS OG... MY BAD KEITH BUT I HAVE TO SHOW THIS HATER UR FAKE Z'S... 
I WAS SO IN LUV WITH THEM I TOOK A PIC OF THEM..
NOW ZOOM ON THOSE RINGS AND THOSE STAINLESS STEAL SPOKES TONE!!!








IF U DIDN'T KNOW... NOW U KNOW WHY GAME OVER PUT THE BIG SAD FACE IN THE O BECAUSE WE MAKE MOFO SICK IN THE FACE.:ugh: AND STOMACH:barf:
I MEAN LOOK AT TONE FACE WHEN HE FIRST SEEN THOSE FAKE ALL GOLD Z'S ON THE BOARD....:bowrofl::rofl:







*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yall are too much... but noone cant say you aint killen em pimp...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO NONO PHOTO'S....
DON'T THINK NONO ONLY SHOWED US PIC LUV OUT THERE BECAUSE HE LIKES US.. WE WISH!
GAME OVER CAME TOGETHER AND PUT A FEW BUCKS TOGETHER TO DONATE TO NONO FOR DOING A GREAT JOB,KEEPING LAYITLOW POSTED WITH PICS AND OFCOURSE TO GET A FEW GAME OVER PICS.

IT'S ONLY RIGHT THAT U AND UR CLUB PUT A FEW BUCKS TOGETHER RATHER IF IT'S BIG OUR SMALL AND DONATE IT TO THE HOMIE FOR DOING THE DAAMN THANG FOR US S.D
THANKS FOR EVERYTHING NONO. WITHOUT U THIS BOARD WOULD BE FULL OF MORE SHIT AND NO PICS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO U GET UR CAMCORDER.
GAME OVER WILL BE CALLING U FOR A REAL CLUB PHOTO SHOOT SOON AS THE REST OF OUR CARS ARE DONE. HOPEFULLY SOON!

STR8 GAME AND ATZLAN U GUYS SHOULD HIT DUDE UP TO SHOOT UR PICNIC EVEN THO I'M SURE HE'S GONNA DO IT ANYWAY..
I MIGHT TALK SHIT BUT I DO BELEAVE IN **** LUV. WHAT'S RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WHAT'S WRONG IS WRONG AND IT'S ONLY RIGHT THAT WE DO WHAT WE CAN FOR NONO PHOTO'S...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> yall are too much... but noone cant say you aint killen em pimp...


*U KNOW I HAVE TO KEEP YA'LL LAUGHIN PIMP.. TONE AND EVERYONE OF YA'LL SHOULD KNOW IT'S ALL LUV,FUN AND GAMES AND STEF IS JUST BEING STEF..
MAN I WISHED U WOULD HAVE CALLED AND SAID U WERE GOING TO J STREET. WE HEARD ABOUT IT AT THE LAST MINUTE. NEXT TIME GIVE US A NOTICE SO WE CAN COME CHILL WITH U MY NIGG.. U KNOW U FAMILY..
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT'S TIME TO GO SIGN UP THESE KIDS FOR SCHOOL LAYITLOW.. MAN IT AIN'T EASY BEING STEFEZZY!:nono:
MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND PROPS TO THE FATHERS THAT HAVE TO WALK IN THESE SCHOOLS, SIGN PAPERS,TALK TO TEACHERS,SHAKE HANDS,SMILE IN THERE FACES... ALL WHILE THINKING ABOUT A FUCKIN LOWRIDER! OR ANYTHING THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SCHOOL sign ups :twak:
MAN THAT'S CRAZY! :loco::werd:

ANYWAY LAYITLOW.... 
MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO NEW WAVE CAR CLUB.:thumbsup: GAME OVER HAD A GREAT TIME YESTURDAY EVEN THO WE LOST IN THE VOLLEY BALL TOURNAMENT DUE TO MY 3 SONS NOT KNOWING CERTAIN RULeS OF THE GAME BUT I'M PROUD OF THEM THEY DID GOOD FOR 1ST TYMERS. NOW THEY WANT A VOLLEY BALL NET THAT MEANS NEXT TOURNAMENT WE WILL WIN FA SHO!!
THANKS A MILL TO JASON AND JIMMY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE VOLLEY BALL TEAM.
THE FOOD WAS HELLA GOOD AND THE PLATES WAS HELLA FAT.:h5: YALL KNOW WE LIKE TO EAT!!:drama:
NEXT YEAR THE TROPHY COMING HOME TO GAME OVER PERIOD!!!*:biggrin:
*
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


*GAME OVER BUMP/TTT FOR THE STR8 GAME HOMIES & RIVALS THIS SUNDAY... *:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

phx rider said:


> Damn! Them Lincoln's ain't no joke!! SD lookin real good out their! :thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE.:h5: SD APPREICATE THAT! :yes:
SUNNY SD TRYING TO STAY ON TOP WITH THE REST OF THE CITY AND STATES!!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HAVE HOESES AND CHECK VALVES FOR A PLAYER PRICE.









PM ME OR CALL..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S TIME TO GO SIGN UP THESE KIDS FOR SCHOOL LAYITLOW.. MAN IT AIN'T EASY BEING STEFEZZY!:nono:
> MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND PROPS TO THE FATHERS THAT HAVE TO WALK IN THESE SCHOOLS, SIGN PAPERS,TALK TO TEACHERS,SHAKE HANDS,SMILE IN THERE FACES... ALL WHILE THINKING ABOUT A FUCKIN LOWRIDER! OR ANYTHING THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SCHOOL sign ups :twak:
> MAN THAT'S CRAZY! :loco::werd:
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HAVE HOESES AND CHECK VALVES FOR A PLAYER PRICE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'll holla at you at the picnic.....I'll be NoNo and Fonz*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HAVE HOESES AND CHECK VALVES FOR A PLAYER PRICE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hope everyone ready fir sunday cause GAMEOVER sure is


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Is there a set time for da hops?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

honestly homie from the past its hoppin all damn day :thumbsup:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> honestly homie from the past its hoppin all damn day :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> honestly homie from the past its hoppin all damn day :thumbsup:


That's what's up!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> Is there a set time for da hops?


The "official hop" with the scale is scheduled to start at 1...and after that it's pretty much what big Joe said... :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Its gonna be a good picnic make sure your batteries are charged


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

can't wait some new hoppers comming with some crazey inches. its going to be good.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres a sneak peek of the trophies that just came in for our event this saturday August 25th, 2012. This is going to be an event you don't want to miss. We went all out on our car show and bully trophies to show our appreciation to the winners that come out and show support to our event. Don't forget to clean your rides and bring out to the event this weekend. Come out and support San Diego's Bully and Car Show scene.


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

If someone has a drive shaft for a80s caddy hit me up 619 5126888


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*Isanders car club is there with the grill!!!!!!Best picnic in S.D Str8game TTTT*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT. Heres a sneak peek of the trophies that just came in for our event this saturday August 25th, 2012. This is going to be an event you don't want to miss. We went all out on our car show and bully trophies to show our appreciation to the winners that come out and show support to our event. Don't forget to clean your rides and bring out to the event this weekend. Come out and support San Diego's Bully and Car Show scene.























[/QUOTE]


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

RIDER OF THE YEAR


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BEST OF SHOW!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank u to all of our daygo ryderz who help make this event what it is!!! We appreciate the support and cooperAtion. A special thank to those who went above and beyond to clean up after themselves. U know who u are. Hope everyone had a good time and I'm already counting down for next year.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game 8-26-2012


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game Picnic 8-26-2012


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game Picnic 8-26-2012


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game 8-26-2012


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

You guys were looking good out there on Sunday. TTT for islanders c.c for making there presence felt. And thank u to those who made the trip. Hope u fellas had a good time and we wanna see u guys just as deep or deeper next year :thumbsup:


island sunset said:


> island sunset said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> You guys were looking good out there on Sunday. TTT for islanders c.c for making there presence felt. And thank u to those who made the trip. Hope u fellas had a good time and we wanna see u guys just as deep or deeper next year :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

SD72RIVI said:


> Heres a sneak peek of the trophies that just came in for our event this saturday August 25th, 2012. This is going to be an event you don't want to miss. We went all out on our car show and bully trophies to show our appreciation to the winners that come out and show support to our event. Don't forget to clean your rides and bring out to the event this weekend. Come out and support San Diego's Bully and Car Show scene.


*
U KNOW GAME OVER HAD TO DRIVE OUT TO LAKE SIDE AND GET ONE OF THESE BABY'S.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALBERT AND THE REST OF THE FELLAS THAT PUT ON THIS GREAT SHOW.
THANKS TO U GUYS I'M BACK ON MY DOG GAME.. THERE WERE ALOT OF NICE DOGS OUT THERE BUT I THINK FA SHO KENNELS STILL COULD HAVE MADE SOME NOISE OUT THERE.
I WILL BE AT THE NEXT DOG SHOW PERIOD.. ALBERT HOOK ME UP WITH ONE OF THEM BULLY FEMALES FOR THIS CRAZY ASS BOY I GOT THAT NO ONE HAS SEEN...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Thank u to all of our daygo ryderz who help make this event what it is!!! We appreciate the support and cooperAtion. A special thank to those who went above and beyond to clean up after themselves. U know who u are. Hope everyone had a good time and I'm already counting down for next year.


*
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT 2 U MANNY AND THE STRAIGHT GAME CC. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS AND U ARE A REAL RIDA MANNY! :worship:
GAME OVER ENJOYED OURSELF'S TIMES 10.. EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT AND DRAMA FREE LIKE ALWAYS.
CAN'T WAIT TO NEXT YEAR.. HOPEFULLY U WON'T BE ALONE IN THE BATTLE FIELD. GOOD SHIT ANYWAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT 2 U MANNY AND THE STRAIGHT GAME CC. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS AND U ARE A REAL RIDA MANNY! :worship:
> GAME OVER ENJOYED OURSELF'S TIMES 10.. EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT AND DRAMA FREE LIKE ALWAYS.
> CAN'T WAIT TO NEXT YEAR.. HOPEFULLY U WON'T BE ALONE IN THE BATTLE FIELD. GOOD SHIT ANYWAY:thumbsup:*


DRAMA FREE is always a good thing!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT 2 U MANNY AND THE STRAIGHT GAME CC. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS AND U ARE A REAL RIDA MANNY! :worship:
> GAME OVER ENJOYED OURSELF'S TIMES 10.. EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT AND DRAMA FREE LIKE ALWAYS.
> CAN'T WAIT TO NEXT YEAR.. HOPEFULLY U WON'T BE ALONE IN THE BATTLE FIELD. GOOD SHIT ANYWAY:thumbsup:*





sixonebubble said:


> DRAMA FREE is always a good thing!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OK I SAID THE REAL GOOD SHIT NOW HERE COMES THE REAL BAD SHIT....

U MOFO'S MADE US WAIT A WHOLE YEAR TO SEE WHAT CHEVYS/RIDAZ?:dunno: I SEEN THE SAME CARS AS LAST YEAR EXCEPT FOR MANNY MONTE CARLO!
SUGG U WASHED UP AND WASHED OUT ALL IN ONE.:420: NEXT TIME U AND MIKEY NEED TO DO UR RESEARCH AND RESPECT REAL RIDAZ THAT LIVE AND DIE FOR THIS LOWRIDER SHIT.:yes:
JUST BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE A CAR DON'T MEAN THEY CAN'T GET ONE.. AS WE ALL CAN SEE I WENT FROM NO CAR,NO CLUB TO NEW CARS,NEW CLUB! 
TO WILL AND THE REST OF THE ****** THAT HAS TALK THAT SHIT IN THE PAST.... 
***** U CAN'T FUCK WITH US IT'S OFFICIAL!!
OH WE GOT CHEVY'S... WELL ***** WE GOT UMM TO!!
GET A REAL PAINT, GET THIS GET THAT. ALL THAT SHIT U ****** SAID IS OUT THE WINDOW FROM THIS DAY ON. 
STR8 GAME THIS STR8 GAME THAT!! 
NOW IT'S GAME OVER THIS GAME OVER THAT. SEE HOW EASY SHIT CAN CHANGE!! 
STAY BLESSED,STAY HUMBLE AND NEVER TALK DOWN ON THE NEXT MAN BECAUSE OF WHAT HE OWNS OR HAVE. 
GOD DON'T LIKE UGLY! :no:
WE PULLED UP ON DJ TO HOP. HE SAID NO BUT HOPS IN THE PIT BY HIMSELF. WTF AND TRUTH IS U WOULD HAVE BEAT MIKE BECAUSE HE BROKE ON THE FIRST LICK AND UR CAR JUMP HIGHER. SCARED MAN CAN'T WIN. 
GAME OVER CRUISED,HOP AND 3 WHEEL ALL THREW THAT PARK IN LOT AND YA'LL DIDN'T DO NOTHING.
TRY THAT SHIT AT OUR PICNIC NEXT YEAR AND SEE IF WE DON'T 3 WHEEL RIGHT BEHIND YO ASS OR HOP WHEN U HOP! WIN,LOSE OR DRAW!!

FROM THIS DAY ON GAME OVER CC IS NO LONGER TRIPPIN OFF OF STR8 GAME CC. YES WE WILL ALWAYS BE LOWRIDER RIVALS BUT WERE GOING TO MOVE ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS IN THIS LOWRIDER WORLD. 

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL YA'LL AND LETS KEEP IT REAL LOWRIDIN FROM THIS DAY FORWARD!!

YA'LLS LOWRIDER PATNA STEFEEZY! *:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT 2 U MANNY AND THE STRAIGHT GAME CC. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS AND U ARE A REAL RIDA MANNY! :worship:
> GAME OVER ENJOYED OURSELF'S TIMES 10.. EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT AND DRAMA FREE LIKE ALWAYS.
> CAN'T WAIT TO NEXT YEAR.. HOPEFULLY U WON'T BE ALONE IN THE BATTLE FIELD. GOOD SHIT ANYWAY:thumbsup:*



*SUPER SHOT OUT,LUV AND RESPECT TO RUSS DIDDY,BIG KEITH,CHALIE BO,MANNY,TONE AND ANY OTHER RIDA FROM STR8 GAME CC THAT STAYED IN TRAFFIC ON SUNDAYS..*:thumbsup: :worship:
*REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

We all face obstacles that keep us from not being able to meet deadlines when it Comes to building these cars. U should know that bro. And wen it comes to building a top notch straight game Ryder nothing less then perfect will do.eVeryone know the game don't put out junk, so y would the the picnic day be any different... Those are standards we try to hold our selfS too, tell u the truth I wasn't gonna bring out the LS Cuz i wasnt happy wth it yet ,if it wasnt for my club brothers who supported / motivated me by puttin in hard work and late hours to help make it. Plus it's just a g-body / toy, so it's not that serious.


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OK I SAID THE REAL GOOD SHIT NOW HERE COMES THE REAL BAD SHIT....
> 
> U MOFO'S MADE US WAIT A WHOLE YEAR TO SEE WHAT CHEVYS/RIDAZ?:dunno: I SEEN THE SAME CARS AS LAST YEAR EXCEPT FOR MANNY MONTE CARLO!
> SUGG U WASHED UP AND WASHED OUT ALL IN ONE.:420: NEXT TIME U AND MIKEY NEED TO DO UR RESEARCH AND RESPECT REAL RIDAZ THAT LIVE AND DIE FOR THIS LOWRIDER SHIT.:yes:
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up fellas, im i san antonio tx rite now and im headng back to sd if anyone has something that needs to be picked up on the route back to the town hit me up.. ill make a pitstop. im in a 16 ft truck with some room... just puttin it out there...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up fellas, im i san antonio tx rite now and im headng back to sd if anyone has something that needs to be picked up on the route back to the town hit me up.. ill make a pitstop. im in a 16 ft truck with some room... just puttin it out there...


If u see a ace rag out there in a barn go ahead and bring it to me. Just pay for it with whatever u find in between ur seats.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> If u see a ace rag out there in a barn go ahead and bring it to me. Just pay for it with whatever u find in between ur seats.. :biggrin:


shit i wish i found one for a good price id take it for me...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I got 10 hot centennials for sale. $600 for all 10. First come first serve.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I got 10 hot centennials for sale. $600 for all 10. First come first serve.


I THINK I HAVE A BUYER FOR U.. PM OR CALL ME AND TELL ME WHAT DATE ARE THEY.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OK I SAID THE REAL GOOD SHIT NOW HERE COMES THE REAL BAD SHIT....
> 
> U MOFO'S MADE US WAIT A WHOLE YEAR TO SEE WHAT CHEVYS/RIDAZ?:dunno: I SEEN THE SAME CARS AS LAST YEAR EXCEPT FOR MANNY MONTE CARLO!
> SUGG U WASHED UP AND WASHED OUT ALL IN ONE.:420: NEXT TIME U AND MIKEY NEED TO DO UR RESEARCH AND RESPECT REAL RIDAZ THAT LIVE AND DIE FOR THIS LOWRIDER SHIT.:yes:
> ...


I knew it wouldnt be long before you got on this board and talked nonsense once again.I hopped my car in the pit cause I wanted to for the people, not for a L or W.Nothing about being scared.You see what my car does on our flyer. Yeah Mike pulled up on me in a G-body. Maybe you forgot, but look back a couple of pages at my car and look at Mikes. You damn right I aint hoppin w/ that. Until you have as much time,$,and pride in your car as I have in mine...... we aint on tha same level.PERIOD Only person i hear sayin Gameover is youguys. How come you aint quick to mention I called YOU out and you didnt wanna hop, but you can roll down the lane and give it a couple licks on the drive????? If its not a hopper keep it on the ground. When I built my lincoln, it was a taxi and you wanted to jump w/ me in a g-body as always, now you BUY you a lincoln, and its your pride and joy.LOL You took a STRAIGHT GAME hopper and turned it into something Game Over is SCARED to jump. Now whos the scared man????? That says it all about the different levels were on right there.Until your ready to Hop the type of cars we hop, i dont give a shit how many bucket hoppers you build,and what inches they do, you cant fuck wit us. Take that to the BANK. You can type whatever you want in response, Im done typing, anything you have to say you can just reflect back to this post and it still stands.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> I knew it wouldnt be long before you got on this board and talked nonsense once again.I hopped my car in the pit cause I wanted to for the people, not for a L or W.Nothing about being scared.You see what my car does on our flyer. Yeah Mike pulled up on me in a G-body. Maybe you forgot, but look back a couple of pages at my car and look at Mikes. You damn right I aint hoppin w/ that. Until you have as much time,$,and pride in your car as I have in mine...... we aint on tha same level.PERIOD Only person i hear sayin Gameover is youguys. How come you aint quick to mention I called YOU out and you didnt wanna hop, but you can roll down the lane and give it a couple licks on the drive????? If its not a hopper keep it on the ground. When I built my lincoln, it was a taxi and you wanted to jump w/ me in a g-body as always, now you BUY you a lincoln, and its your pride and joy.LOL You took a STRAIGHT GAME hopper and turned it into something Game Over is SCARED to jump. Now whos the scared man????? That says it all about the different levels were on right there.Until your ready to Hop the type of cars we hop, i dont give a shit how many bucket hoppers you build,and what inches they do, you cant fuck wit us. Take that to the BANK. You can type whatever you want in response, Im done typing, anything you have to say you can just reflect back to this post and it still stands.


Dont try and talk down on my ragedy gbody when truth is you was giving me props on it at jose shop now ya wanna get on here and cry like its a peice of shit i tell ya what bring that lincoln out sunday you want lincolns i got my lincoln for ya and i will bumper check the shit out if you cause i can so truth is gameover runs this shit from shows to hops i aint seen a straight game car at none of the above so i will see ya sunday with a LINCOLN lets see who shows
And yeah your right it is a gbody but dont forget i hop lincolns to


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> *we aint on tha same level*.PERIOD Only person i hear sayin Gameover is youguys. How come you aint quick to mention I called YOU out and you didnt wanna hop, but you can roll down the lane and give it a couple licks on the drive????? If its not a hopper keep it on the ground. When I built my lincoln, it was a taxi and you wanted to jump w/ me in a g-body as always, now *you BUY you a lincoln, and its your pride and joy*.LOL You took a STRAIGHT GAME hopper and turned it into something Game Over is SCARED to jump. Now whos the scared man????? That says it all about the different levels were on right there.*Until your ready to Hop the type of cars we hop,* i dont *give a shit how many bucket hoppers you build**,*and what inches they do, *you cant fuck wit us.* Take that to the BANK. You can type whatever you want in response, Im done typing, anything you have to say you can just reflect back to this post and it still stands.


*OFCOURSE WERE NOT ON THE SAME LEVEL.. GAME OVER CC IS OUT HERE! STREETS,SHOWS,PARK IN LOTS,DOWNTOWN, ROCKY MOUNTAINS FUCKING WITH BITCHES AND SOME MORE SHIT.
FA REAL I DO MEAN ROCKY MOUNTAINS...:rofl:








WHAT DO U MEAN KEEP IT ON THE GROUND? REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS AND IF U GOT PUMPS AND DUMPS U NEED TO RAISE THAT BITCH UP AND DOWN PERIOD. :loco:
IF I WAS TO LISTEN TO U AND LEAVE IT ON THE GROUND I CAN'T GET PICS LIKE THIS..... SAY CHEDDAR CHEESE.








I LOVE THIS LINCOLN BUT IT'S NOT MY PRIDE AND JOY. OFCOURSE I TOOK SUM OF THAT HOPPIN SHIT OUT AND SWITCHED IT AROUND. "SHE STILL HOTT" I ALREADY KNEW WHAT I HAD TO DO IN ORDER TO GET THESE TROPHY'S OUTSIDE THE HOPPIN PIT.. MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO FRED FOR BLESSING ME WITH A GREAT CAR START UP. I JUST FINISHED IT WITH MY TASTE.:thumbsup:
3 SHOWS 3 TROPHY'S.. DON'T U WISH UR LINCOLN COULD GET THESE? ONLY WAY U COULD WIN IF GAME OVER NOT THERE PERIOD!! PIT OR SHOW!! :no:








HOW COULD I BE SCARED TO JUMP THE LINCOLN AND U JUST SAID I WAS JUMPING IN THE PARK IN LOT.:buttkick:
HERE'S WHY I NO LONGER HAVE TO JUMP THE LINCOLN.. IT'S CALLED CHANGIN FACES. NO NEED TO KEEP IT A SECRECT THIS AND THAT CHEVY THAT'S GONNA CLOWN ON YA'LL CHEVY'S IS MY PRIDE AND JOY. :yes:
DID U FORGET I COME FROM THE HOPPER WORLD. THIS SHOW WORLD IS COOL BUT I NEED SOME BUMPER ACTION IN MY LIFE. :naughty:








LET ME ANSWER THE REST OF UR ?
YES GAMEOVER CAN FUCK WITH YALL ANY GIVIN SUNDAY.. AND U KNOW THIS MAAAN!!!
WHAT DO U MEAN UNTIL WE ARE READY TO HOP THE TYPE OF CARS YA'LL HOP?!? DJ WE ARE HONESTLY READY!! TRUTH IS GAME OVER STILL DIDN'T SHOW OUR BEST HANDS AT YA'LL PICNIC. TRY US AND SEE... U NAME A CAR U WANNA HOP AND SEE IF WE CANT MATCH IT!!
WHAT DO U MEAN BUCKETS? WHICH BUCKETS ARE U TALKING ABOUT BUD? EVERYTHING WE BROUGHT WAS FAIRLY CLEAN.

I KNOW IT'S EATING U UP SLOWLY.. BUT LET'S ADMIT IT! AS OF RIGHT NOW GAME OVER CC IS THE BEST THING GOING BESIDE PIMPIN AND HOEIN. YALL CAN'T FUCK WITH US PERIOD..
JUST KNOW IT'S ONLY BEEN A SOLID YEAR SINCE WE BEEN OUT. MUST I SAY MORE?







*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ONE MORE THING...
HOW WE AIN'T ON YO LEVEL WHEN A FEW OF UR MEMBERS BROUGHT THERE RIDA OUT WITH NO SET UP IN IT? 
NO DISRESPECT TO THOSE THAT HAD HYDRO PROBLEMS. BUT YA BOY TALKING LIKE HIS SHIT DON'T STINK!!

REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS...
WHEN U SEEN ME GIVIN IT A COUPLE LICKS AND 3 WHEELING IN THE LOT. 
U SHOULD HAVE PULLED UR RIDA OUT AND HIT ME.:shocked:
U WOULD HAVE LOOK LIKE A STR8 GAME G:h5: THAT U NO LONGER LOOK LIKE.. :rofl:

DON'T WORRY MY HOPPERS WILL BE OUT SOON AND I WILL TEACH U HOW TO STUNT AND PUT IN WORK LIKE A REAL RIDA.



*


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

dam that means the aztlans pic nice is going to be good. just ll Loww is brining out some clean ass cars and hoppers. so don't count us out.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SD WILL NEVER COUNT JUST II LOWW OUT..:no: IT AIN'T NO FUN IF THE HOMIE'S CAN'T HAVE NONE.
YA'LL ARE OUT AT THE SHOWS WINNING TROPHY'S,PARK IN LOTS,DOWNTOWN, AND PICNICS. :worship:
NOW THE HOPPIN SCENE.. U GUYS ARE OFFICIAL!:drama:

WE WILL SEE U GUYS THERE. :h5:
ANY OTHER CLUBS WANNA COME JOIN THE FUN AND HELP S.D STAY ON TOP OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE.:thumbsup:

*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

When and where is the aztlan picnic


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Dont try and talk down on my ragedy gbody when truth is you was giving me props on it at jose shop now ya wanna get on here and cry like its a peice of shit i tell ya what bring that lincoln out sunday you want lincolns i got my lincoln for ya and i will bumper check the shit out if you cause i can so truth is gameover runs this shit from shows to hops i aint seen a straight game car at none of the above so i will see ya sunday with a LINCOLN lets see who shows
> And yeah your right it is a gbody but dont forget i hop lincolns to


Never said any specific thing about your car other than there is a difference. If i need to be specific, its im chromed out and molded. your extended and painted. My arm takes a couple of weeks to make. Yours is 1 day. I told you the Body was clean and pointed out the fact that I have the chrome and candy that Id have to match. You dont. Thats all that I care about. Equal dedication if you want to hop. Is that to much to ask. No crying over here.If you dont understand that, I dont want to hop. Yeah and thats right, I was at Jose's fixing my car the next morning, not cause I sold it, but because I take pride in it looking good. Ive told youguys some of your cars are clean. Lets not act like mine isn't.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Never said any specific thing about your car other than there is a difference. If i need to be specific, its im chromed out and molded. your extended and painted. My arm takes a couple of weeks to make. Yours is 1 day. I told you the Body was clean and pointed out the fact that I have the chrome and candy that Id have to match. You dont. Thats all that I care about. Equal dedication if you want to hop. Is that to much to ask. No crying over here.If you dont understand that, I dont want to hop. Yeah and thats right, I was at Jose's fixing my car the next morning, not cause I sold it, but because I take pride in it looking good. Ive told youguys some of your cars are clean. Lets not act like mine isn't.


Nobody never said your car aint clean truth is i like your car the best but thats no reason to talk down on anotger car gbody or chevy it dont matter like i said i swing lincolns to and dont say i fixed it jus cause im selling it cause i beleive my lincoln was clean when it first came out and a week later painted again so dont get it twisted cause if i was keeping the cutty i already had a chrome undies lined up for it but i got a offer that i couldnt refuse and truth be told its an offer your almighty lincoln couldnt get so dont act like your better then the next man cause i got whips bro and you can ask anyone that so cara are nothing to me pimp  no disrespect like i said i like your car the best keepin it real but dont ever act like i bring out ragedy shit


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Well since everyone is on here speaking their minds I just wana give a quick shout out and a THANK YOU to them streets for makin my first day out with GAMEOVER official with those 4 W's on Sunday ...... I couldn't have done it without y'all ........ GAMEOVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Nobody never said your car aint clean truth is i like your car the best but thats no reason to talk down on anotger car gbody or chevy it dont matter like i said i swing lincolns to and dont say i fixed it jus cause im selling it cause i beleive my lincoln was clean when it first came out and a week later painted again so dont get it twisted cause if i was keeping the cutty i already had a chrome undies lined up for it but i got a offer that i couldnt refuse and truth be told its an offer your almighty lincoln couldnt get so dont act like your better then the next man cause i got whips bro and you can ask anyone that so cara are nothing to me pimp  no disrespect like i said i like your car the best keepin it real but dont ever act like i bring out ragedy shit


:thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Well since everyone is on here speaking their minds I just wana give a quick shout out and a THANK YOU to them streets for makin my first day out with GAMEOVER official with those 4 W's on Sunday ...... I couldn't have done it without y'all ........ GAMEOVER!!!!!!!!!


Good to see you got the car fixed after your freeway incident!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJB8qJXuic0
SD KLIQUE!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Good to see you got the car fixed after your freeway incident!


YUP fixed it the next day and still drivin it EVERY DAY


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

MAD PROPS TO MY BOY JASON HITTIN THE SWITCH OG STYLE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice pictures NoNo!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Very nice pictures NoNo!


Thank you my brotha


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Very nice pictures NoNo!


X2


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

i see you jimmie i got one for ya


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*CAUGHT YO ASS SLEEPIN FOOOO!!!!!!!!HA LOL.







*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

NICE PICS BIG DOGG KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


sixonebubble said:


> Straight Game Picnic 8-26-2012


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> MAD PROPS TO MY BOY JASON HITTIN THE SWITCH OG STYLE


Bad azz picture right there,


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


FA SHO GOOD LOOKIN !! my bucket actually lookin decent lol......MAN LOOK OUT FOR ME THIS WEEKEND SO YOU SNAP ONE IF MY SHYT IN THE BUMPERRR


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

OMAR760 said:


> TTT


LIKE ALWAYS OMAR BADASS PICS SD GOT SOME BADASS PHOTOGRAPHER'Z


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

island sunset said:


> [B[SIZE=7[COLOR=#000000]CAUGHT YO ASS SLEEPIN FOOOO!!!!!!!![/B][/QUOTE
> 
> Lol I was waitin for that one .!!  that's what happens wen we were one of the first ones in and last ones out!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> FA SHO GOOD LOOKIN !! my bucket actually lookin decent lol......MAN LOOK OUT FOR ME THIS WEEKEND SO YOU SNAP ONE IF MY SHYT IN THE BUMPERRR


 YOU GONNA PAY TO TAKE PICS OF THAT PEACE OF SHIT !!!!!!!! LOL KIDDING YEAH YOU KNOW I'LL TAKE SOME PIC FOR THE HOMESKILLET


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

HA. LMFAO


JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> island sunset said:
> 
> 
> > [BCAUGHT YO ASS SLEEPIN FOOOO!!!!!!!!HA LOL.
> ...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Bad azz picture right there,


THANKS AMAHURY HOW'Z IT MY BROTHA HOPE ALL IS WELL ?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What it do pimps playas and hustlas and all the broke asses like me


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

TWEEKING OFF OF STAR BUCKS CAN'T SLEEP SHIT:machinegun::wow: CARAMEL FRAP GOT ME GOINGhno:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

island sunset said:


> TWEEKING OFF OF STAR BUCKS CAN'T SLEEP SHIT:machinegun::wow: CARAMEL FRAP GOT ME GOINGhno:


Don't lie player you kno u did one Lil bump to get your head straight.. Lol


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:nono:


JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Don't lie player you kno u did one Lil bump to get your head straight.. Lol


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

YES SIR CLEAN AS HELL:thumbsup:


bigk said:


> View attachment 533441


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

island sunset said:


> YES SIR CLEAN AS HELL:thumbsup:


 I
























guess im not clean enough for prime time,so im going to post some pictures of myself


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigk said:


> I
> View attachment 533535
> View attachment 533536
> View attachment 533537
> ...


It's cuz ur from straight game... :biggrin:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigk said:


> I
> View attachment 533535
> View attachment 533536
> View attachment 533537
> ...


Shit, you got a trophy so cant nobody say shit. We just do what we do, you know. We aint new to this shit.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

island sunset said:


> NICE PICS BIG DOGG KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


Thanks bro. Lost my real camera so I have to shoot pics with my cell.:dunno: ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> THANKS AMAHURY HOW'Z IT MY BROTHA HOPE ALL IS WELL ?


EVERYTHING IS GOOD BRO, YOU COMING TO THE VIEJITOS SHOW HERE IN TOWN IN TWO WEEKS. ?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Never said any specific thing about your car other than there is a difference. If i need to be specific, its im chromed out and molded. your extended and painted. My arm takes a couple of weeks to make. Yours is 1 day. I told you the Body was clean and pointed out the fact that I have the chrome and candy that Id have to match. You dont. Thats all that I care about. Equal dedication if you want to hop. Is that to much to ask. No crying over here.If you dont understand that, I dont want to hop. Yeah and thats right, I was at Jose's fixing my car the next morning, not cause I sold it, but because I take pride in it looking good. Ive told youguys some of your cars are clean. Lets not act like mi*ne isn't.*


*

WELL IN THAT CASE.... I'M ON REAL GOLD DAYTONS AND YOUR ON REAL JACKY CHANS. SO THAT MEANS WE CAN'T HOP!!
COME ON HOMIE ARE U SERIOUS? SINCE U SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AND TIME WHY ARE U RIDING ON CHINA SPOKES.
U ****** MAKE UP NEW RULES EVERY SUMMER! WHEN THIS CHEVY OF MINES COME OUT! MY SHIT IS GONNA SHIT ON THAT LINCOLN OF YOURS BY FAR AND I'M STILL GONNA PULL UP ON YOUR BUMPER WITH NO EXCUSES AND FAIRYTAILES. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS AND TALKING ABOUT MOLDED CHROME AND CANDY IS OUT THE WINDOW.
SINCE U CAN'T HOP AGAINST A G-BODY.. CAN U HOP AGAINST A CHEVY WITH CANDY AND MOLDED CHROMES WITHOUT JACKY CHANS?

DON'T TRIP MIKE GAME OVER GOT SOMETHING FOR ALL THAT HIGH POWER CLEAN TALK HE DOING. SEEMS LIKE WE MIGHT NEED TO FIND A ENGRAVER!! 

GAMEOVER DO OWN JACKY CHANS ALSO LAYITLOW.. IT JUST KILLS ME HOW FOOLS ACT LIKE THEY DID EVERYTHING TOP NOTCH BUT RIDIN ON BULLSHIT. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOT DAAMN IT I'M SORRY DJ AND LAYITLOW...:twak: IF IT'S ALREADY OVER WHY AM I STILL TALKING?!?
BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS,BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS!! I HAVE TO REMIND MYSELF I'M STILL KIND OF NEW AT THIS PRESIDANT STUFF.
I'M DONE TALKING.... I THINK!!:naughty: SEE YA'LL IN THE LOWRIDER FIELD.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WELL IN THAT CASE.... I'M ON REAL GOLD DAYTONS AND YOUR ON REAL JACKY CHANS. SO THAT MEANS WE CAN'T HOP!!
> COME ON HOMIE ARE U SERIOUS? SINCE U SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AND TIME WHY ARE U RIDING ON CHINA SPOKES.
> U ****** MAKE UP NEW RULES EVERY SUMMER! WHEN THIS CHEVY OF MINES COME OUT! MY SHIT IS GONNA SHIT ON THAT LINCOLN OF YOURS BY FAR AND I'M STILL GONNA PULL UP ON YOUR BUMPER WITH NO EXCUSES AND FAIRYTAILES. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS AND TALKING ABOUT MOLDED CHROME AND CANDY IS OUT THE WINDOW.
> SINCE U CAN'T HOP AGAINST A G-BODY.. CAN U HOP AGAINST A CHEVY WITH CANDY AND MOLDED CHROMES WITHOUT JACKY CHANS?
> ...


Im not and never said my car was the cleanest in the streets or no nonsense such,its clean, thats it. But Right now, Post a pic of a car that you've jumped like mine.RIGHT NOW. Dont talk future cause we can all build cars for future. Im talking right now. POST 1.Lets see it in the air also.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:tears: cry me a river bring a jack some nice jack stands and let hit the beach for a photo shoot BIG K


bigk said:


> I
> View attachment 533535
> View attachment 533536
> View attachment 533537
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> :tears: cry me a river bring a jack some nice jack stands and let hit the beach for a photo shoot BIG K


 :worship:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:fool2::twak::bowrofl:


tru2thagame said:


> It's cuz ur from straight game... :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Im not and never said my car was the cleanest in the streets or no nonsense such,its clean, thats it. But Right now, Post a pic of a car that you've jumped like mine.RIGHT NOW. Dont talk future cause we can all build cars for future. Im talking right now. POST 1.Lets see it in the air also.
> View attachment 533635
> View attachment 533636


*I NEVER SAID U SAID UR CAR IS THE CLEANEST IN THE STREETS. ACTUALLY YOUR CAR IS SUPER CLEAN AND ONE OF MY FAVORITES IF U REALLY WANNA KNOW.

SINCE U SAID DON'T POST FUTURE I GUESS THAT MEANS I CAN POST THE PAST...:naughty: ONLY THING I'M MISSING IS CHROME ON THESE RIDAZ DUE TO ME NOT CARING FOR IT AT THE TIME.
BUT THANKS TO U CATS IT'S CHROME AND GOLD EVERYTHING..*
















*















*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NEVER SAID U SAID UR CAR IS THE CLEANEST IN THE STREETS. ACTUALLY YOUR CAR IS SUPER CLEAN AND ONE OF MY FAVORITES IF U REALLY WANNA KNOW.
> 
> SINCE U SAID DON'T POST FUTURE I GUESS THAT MEANS I CAN POST THE PAST...:naughty: ONLY THING I'M MISSING IS CHROME ON THESE RIDAZ DUE TO ME NOT CARING FOR IT AT THE TIME.
> BUT THANKS TO U CATS IT'S CHROME AND GOLD EVERYTHING..*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*NO MATTER HOW MUCH SHIT I TALK DJ IF I GOT U GOT DOGGIE..:h5: IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES FOR ME.
IT'S SHOCKING THAT YA BOYS STARTED A WAR THEY CAN'T KEEP UP WITH. I WAS BETTER OFF BREEDING MY DOGS!!
ANYWAY PIMP JUICE/LAYITLOW I'M OUT OF HERE.:wave:

YA'LL BUMP SOME OF THIS REAL WEST COAST MUSIC AND LETS KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDING GOOD OR BAD! *
*
LIL ROB JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS...





King Tee - Dippin...





Mack 10 "On Them Thangs"





Mack 10 - Foe Life





Dr.Dre ft. Snoop Dogg - Still Dre





Dr. Dre ft Snoop Dogg - Nuthin' But a G Thang





my 6-4 mike jones,bun b, and snoop dogg





Ice Cube-Today Was A Good Day





WC feat. Ice Cube and Mack 10 - West up!!





Ice Cube ft WC - Chrome & Paint*





#11 masta ace - inc ride





dre - let me ride





#13 mack 10 - hittin switches





cj mac - take a ride





cypress hill - lowrider





cypress hill - throw your hand in the air


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WELL IN THAT CASE.... I'M ON REAL GOLD DAYTONS AND YOUR ON REAL JACKY CHANS. SO THAT MEANS WE CAN'T HOP!!
> COME ON HOMIE ARE U SERIOUS? SINCE U SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AND TIME WHY ARE U RIDING ON CHINA SPOKES.
> U ****** MAKE UP NEW RULES EVERY SUMMER! WHEN THIS CHEVY OF MINES COME OUT! MY SHIT IS GONNA SHIT ON THAT LINCOLN OF YOURS BY FAR AND I'M STILL GONNA PULL UP ON YOUR BUMPER WITH NO EXCUSES AND FAIRYTAILES. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS AND TALKING ABOUT MOLDED CHROME AND CANDY IS OUT THE WINDOW.
> SINCE U CAN'T HOP AGAINST A G-BODY.. CAN U HOP AGAINST A CHEVY WITH CANDY AND MOLDED CHROMES WITHOUT JACKY CHANS?
> ...


Im not even trippin pimp i got some more new shit bout ti come out i mean fuck ive brought out 3 diff cars this year and some shit that i did paint chrome shit like that stupid music i mean shit come on thats not even counting the cars that i bought already done and never brought out but its cool people talkin chevys well guess what that will make my 4th car this year that ive brought out cane anyone else say the same other then gameover members? Yeah i didnt think so see ya gentlemen soon in a CHEVY and yeah its gonna be hot to


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S 2 MORE EVEN THO THERE TRAILER KINGS. NEW PAINT,WHEELS,TIRES,ART AND INCHES.*
















*BOUGHT NOT BUILT BUT I KEPT HER CLEAN AND SHE STILL WAS MINES...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

island sunset said:


>


*WE LUV AND RESPECT U TIMES 10 IN S.D BIG DOG BUT GAME OVER IS COMING TO SEE U AND THE L.A HOMIES SOONER THAN LATER.

BIG STEFEZZY SAID IT THIS TIME..*:h5:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got a super clean cutty for sale if anyone interested pm me for details brand new paint custom interior fully built motor etc pm for details


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO ALL U DOG LOVERS.. FASHOKENNELS IS NOW BACK IN SESSION! I KNOW WE TOOK A LONG BREAK BUT I PROMISE THAT WE STILL HAVE AND PRODUCE SOME OF THE BEST LOOKING BULLY'S IN THE WORLD. PUPS AND STUDS SERVICE WILL BE OPEN ASAP. ANY COLOR SHORT OR TALL BULLY'S WILL BE AVAILBLE. 





































































WE JUST DON'T GO TO SHOWS.. WE WIN THEM! FASHOKENNELS.COM COMING SOON!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

10 centennials for sale. Hit me up if u want them. 6197296575 or pm me.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE LUV AND RESPECT U TIMES 10 IN S.D BIG DOG BUT GAME OVER IS COMING TO SEE U AND THE L.A HOMIES SOONER THAN LATER.
> 
> BIG STEFEZZY SAID IT THIS TIME..*:h5:


come on sound like some big fun man;;ok


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man da big dogs in da house;;;;;SD


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone got pics of my raggedy Cutty swanging stuck or broke post them up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Anyone got pics of my raggedy Cutty swanging stuck or broke post them up


Some took a vid of it breakin not bad for a chipper


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Some took a vid of it breakin not bad for a chipper


It was chipping bad I heard !!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> It was chipping bad I heard !!!


na it hit bumper like 2 or 3 times then got stuck i think not for sure i dont go out anymore jus wanted to talk some shit thats all lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NO MATTER HOW MUCH SHIT I TALK DJ IF I GOT U GOT DOGGIE..:h5: IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES FOR ME.
> IT'S SHOCKING THAT YA BOYS STARTED A WAR THEY CAN'T KEEP UP WITH. I WAS BETTER OFF BREEDING MY DOGS!!
> ANYWAY PIMP JUICE/LAYITLOW I'M OUT OF HERE.:wave:
> 
> ...





all good jams!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Still got these batteries. 10 cenntenials.Used but not used up. Still get me to the bumper. And can get u there too


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

NFL Sundays is back and BIG FISH is in SD recording/selling dvd's.
What a beautiful day it is in the sunny SD. 
He will be at Walmart tonight. So let's show the L.A homie some SD LUV!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BIG FISH IN SD IM ROLLING OUT WHAT TIME EVERYBODY ROLLING


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Posting this for a friend. 350 and runs great, asking 6K OBO. Thats all I know. For more information, please call 619-278-9725


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

BOTTOMS UP BIG BODY HITTING hit squad cab


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

rodriguez619 said:


> BOTTOMS UP BIG BODY HITTING hit squad cab


1 to 1 tie breaker at the picnic see u there


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dam mario your frontend ok u hit n front bumper hard lol why you gas hopping


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Did anybody else hop


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

sorry homeboy i didnt gas hop it rolled forward,u can clearly see in the video before u hit play i got u , plus u dropped ur booty to hit bumper & u were pretty much on quiet time after that


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit come on now let the people vote on sunday then see u there


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

is this the Famosa beef


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Na big joe just some cadillac shit im going to test them to see what it do. Any street lacs im testing you


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

where the other videos at, i know ur homies took some footage


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ill tell them to post them im out back to work


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a sd street car daily driver single pump 6 batteries what it do lets get in some traffic i gotta leave the hoppin to yall ballers out there haha


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BigJoe 619, What's up Man? I wanna know to, is this the Famosa Beef?:biggrin:


BIGJOE619 said:


> is this the Famosa beef


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

Im in on this cadillac street shit! See you there


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Na big joe just some cadillac shit im going to test them to see what it do. Any street lacs im testing you


I want to be tested im in........see you sunday


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QKVEquFY5EQ
Looks pretty even from this view..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

big topcat said:


> BigJoe 619, What's up Man? I wanna know to, is this the Famosa Beef?:biggrin:


damn bro they have been after eachother to jump way back when i had my 2 door brougham, if my memory is right lol


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Ill tell them to post them im out back to work


 GOOD SHIT TONY,GAMES ON


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DESERTBOUND said:


> Im in on this cadillac street shit! See you there


Street cars not radicals


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> damn bro they have been after eachother to jump way back when i had my 2 door brougham, if my memory is right lol


hahaha hey joe its all him not me, i been there and he wouldnt show or he would drive off


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

SUP MOTHER FUCKERS WE STILL GETTIN DOWN WITH THE GET DOWN. GOT THE HOMIE 69 WAYZ GETTIN' THE RIDER READY FOR TRAFFIC.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

rodriguez619 said:


> hahaha hey joe its all him not me, i been there and he wouldnt show or he would drive off


your crazy mario lol...


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> SUP MOTHER FUCKERS WE STILL GETTIN DOWN WITH THE GET DOWN. GOT THE HOMIE 69 WAYZ GETTIN' THE RIDER READY FOR TRAFFIC.





TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG said:


> TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


wassup big dogg? I forgot to post up that vid from the Straight Game Picnic Traffic. You was ALL OVER the vid so here it is Dogg. uffin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

rodriguez619 said:


> hahaha hey joe its all him not me, i been there and he wouldnt show or he would drive off


Your crazy as fuck i shop call you right now was up


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Your crazy as fuck i shop call you right now was up


Like that


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep like that pimp i anit playing on sight every time for him


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Yep like that pimp i anit playing on sight every time for him


bahahaha
hey there was witnesses


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

now why would u do that if i dont work there
oh and i hope u dont put that removable dumbbells in ur trunk like i heard about
& u know what i talking about


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

All gate no weight u seen it and ill pop the trunk again for u if u want


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

rodriguez619 said:


> bahahaha
> hey there was witnesses


When that town car served you after i did


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have a general question for Everyone, do you catch a win by INCHES or by who hits the bumper? im talkin street cars only...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i have a general question for Everyone, do you catch a win by INCHES or by who hits the bumper? im talkin street cars only...


It depends who your hopping with cause they gonna say whatever they want to make it there win if they get bumper first and your high they gonna say bumper wins if they get higher but you on bumper first they gonna say inches so either way it goes at the shows it goes by inches on the streets it goes by inches but if you out perform the other person yiu will win the crowd over


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Yep like that pimp i anit playing on sight every time for him


see u on the streets
& i didnt jump against any lincoln
dont care about anyone else but u buddy


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i have a general question for Everyone, do you catch a win by INCHES or by who hits the bumper? im talkin street cars only...


I say INCHES but who im i to say i have two hot battery's see ya out the sunday!!!!!!!!!but not in the lac


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> I say INCHES but who im i to say i have two hot battery's see ya out the sunday!!!!!!!!!but not in the lac


Lol. 
What's up NONO, hey bro there is a show out here in town on Saturday, U should take a spinn up here.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

where is it at bro.. maybe ill take the duece up there


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> where is it at bro.. maybe ill take the duece up there


:nono: not worth your time


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Street cars not radicals


I am street tags, beat, insurance, pink slip, and clean


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> where is it at bro.. maybe ill take the duece up there


Whats up bigjoe, it's in oceanside right of the freeway on mission ave. I know you cruised your bike down here at the beach, so it's on the other side of the freeway. Oh and it's a good show not sure if it's worth your time or not but it's hosted by VIEJITOS cc and they have a good turnout every year. Hope to see some SD riders out here.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Goku said:


> :nono: not worth your time


. ....?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

rodriguez619 said:


> see u on the streets
> & i didnt jump against any lincoln
> dont care about anyone else but u buddy


You both had a good hop both big bodys and both did about the same inches really im not sure if either of ya cleared a bag of doritos tho haha jk but see ya gentlemen on sunday 100% lowriding fellas lets have a good day at the show 

GAMEOVER C.C.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

rodriguez619 said:


> see u on the streets
> & i didnt jump against any lincoln
> dont care about anyone else but u buddy


*DAAMN LIKE THAT BIG DOG... *:drama: 
*BY THE WAY THAT'S A STRAIGHT GAME CAB NOT HIT SQUAD CAB. :shh:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> Im in on this cadillac street shit! See you there


:shocked:* HEAVY WIEGHT VS STRAIGHT GAME VS DELEGATION THIS SUNDAY... SAY WHAT!! 

THE LOWRIDER GODS ARE IN FULL EFFECT!!*:angel:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> You both had a good hop both big bodys but see ya gentlemen on sunday 100% lowriding fellas lets have a good day at the show
> GAMEOVER C.C.


:thumbsup:* WELL SAID MIKE. I DON'T AGREE WITH ALL BUT MOST OF YOUR QUOTE. 
MUCH LUV TO U FELLAS FOR GETTING THIS LOWRIDER SHIT CRACKIN.. :h5:

GAME OVER CC WANNA SIT ON THE SIDE LINES AND WATCH SOME HOPPIN SOMETIMES TO YA KNOW. :nicoderm:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE THAT BIG DOG... *:drama:
> *BY THE WAY THAT'S A STRAIGHT GAME CAB NOT HIT SQUAD CAB. :shh:*


My cab calling out your taxi was up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> My cab calling out your taxi was up


well im pulling up on you today so whats up house call be ready


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> My cab calling out your taxi was up


*WISE WORDS FROM YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS... I CAN'T HOP WITH U YOUR NOT CLEAN ENOUGH!!:rofl:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> well im pulling up on you today so whats up house call be ready


Im ready when you are


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WISE WORDS FROM YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS... I CAN'T HOP WITH U YOUR NOT CLEAN ENOUGH!!:rofl:*


Thats the only way you could get a clean car was to buy a straight game car that you where calling a taxi at frist when fred had it but now she your dime peice lmao


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Wtb chrome rear lower g body arms let me no


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:drama: lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to Ocean side tomorrow? hit me up


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone goin to Ocean side tomorrow? hit me up


Not me, I went up there today for work. :ugh: ...


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2012)

:roflmao: dogg trust me save it fer AZTLAN. U ain't missin' nuthin'. Everybody who rolls to that "show" lives off the 78. And RARELY IF EVER bring their riders down to San Diego. Truth Hurts


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone goin to Ocean side tomorrow? hit me up


Hope you can make it out here bro, I know there are a few riders that come every year, just 2 low, life, oldies, viejitos, unique ladies, groupe, dukes, just to name a few also some from the IE and OC. And you also know that a few of us from the north courty hit up show, picnics out in your side of town. And up in the I E, OC, L A area.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep paddlin' homie u might get there one day :rofl:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

damm mario u scare me duck




rodriguez619 said:


> see u on the streets
> & i didnt jump against any lincoln
> dont care about anyone else but u buddy


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

damm dog is on this sunday



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> :shocked:* HEAVY WIEGHT VS STRAIGHT GAME VS DELEGATION THIS SUNDAY... SAY WHAT!!
> 
> THE LOWRIDER GODS ARE IN FULL EFFECT!!*:angel:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*!*



sg90rider said:


> Thats the only way you could get a clean car was to buy a straight game car that you where calling a taxi at frist when fred had it but now she your dime peice lmao


*
TRUTH IS IT'S STILL A TAXI BUT GAME OVER CC TURNED THAT TAXI INTO A FINE 9 NOT A DIME.. THE CITY CAN'T BELEAVE IT'S THE SAME CAR. THEY DON'T EVEN SAY FRED OR STR8 GAME CAR.. THEY SAY STEFEEZY OR GAME OVER ORANGE LINCOLN! "THA BANK"
DON'T GET ME WRONG THE CAR WAS CLEAN BUT IT DIDN'T LOOK SHIT LIKE THIS BABY BOY... :nono::no:
BRAND NEW GUTS... CHECK!








ROOF IN THE BACK WITH ALL GOLD ROOF RACKS. CHECK CHECK!








REAL CANDY GATOR HEADS,TV HEAD REST,STUPID LOUD MUSIC AND A STUPID ENGRAVED PLAQUE. CHECK CHECK AGAIN!








24 KARAT GOLD LEAFING/MONEY BAG,NEW PATTERNS AND FLAKE. CHECK!















GOLD GRILL, $ SIGNS ON THE SIDE MIRROR, U SEE THE HOOD. CHECK CHECK!









PAINTED ALL UNDER NEITH THE CAR,PATTERN THE FRAME, 3 WHEELING ON REAL ALL GOLD DAYTONAS. CHECK CHECK CHECK!








LETS CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ PIMP JUICE. I DON'T CARE THAT IT WAS STR8 GAME OR FRED OLD CAR. 
SHE MINES NOW,I PUT THE STEFEZZY TOUCH ON IT AND I LOVE IT.
SINCE U WANT THE PROPS. THANK U SO MUCH STR8 GAME.:thumbsup::bowrofl::fool2: 
THESE ****** IS CRAZY FRED.:dunno: MUCH LUV HOMIE AND THANK "U" FOR SELLING ME YOUR TAXI.
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LIKE I SAID THE LINCOLN IS MY FINE 9..:yes:
HERE'S WHAT MY DIMES LOOK LIKE SINCE U KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT MY BITCHES FELLA..:shh:
I'M GLAD U THOUGHT STR8 GAME SOLD ME MY BEST CAR. U WISH!!:bowrofl: 
SAY HI TO MS. BARRETT JACKSON A REAL DIME PIECE! :wave: I POSTED OTHER PICS AND WROTE A BUNCH OF REAL SHIT THAT ERASED SOME HOW SO IMMA KEEP IT SIMPLE AND FAST. :inout:
THE LINCOLN COOL BUT MS. JACKSON COULD BUY 4 OR 5 OF THEM TAXI THAT YA'LL WANNA CLAIM PROPS FOR. SO LAUGH YO ASS OFF AT THAT!
I'M GONNA ALWAYS STAY 1 OR 2 STEPS AHEAD OF YA'LL PERIOD. I PLAY CHEST NOT CHECKERS. THE LINCOLN IS UR DIFFINITION OF A DIME AND THIS CHEVY IS MY DIFFINITION OF A DIME PIECE. WHICH ONE WOULD U RATHER KEEP IN HOUSE AND FUCK?








TO U CATS THAT'S ASKING URSELF... HELL YEA I WILL SELL IT FOR THE RIGHT PRICE. THIS MATHA FUCKA IS BRAND NEW FOLKS!
MATCHING NUMBERS FROM HEAD TO TOE AND IT'S A REAL CHEVY RAG NOT THAT FAKENESS.







**








**







**








**







imagejpeg_2.jpg
**








I GUESS U FORGOT ABOUT THIS DIME. YEA I DID TO!! GAME OVER CC GOT REAL DIMES COMING AND THEY GONNA JUMP LIKE JACK RABBITS!! 
COMING TO A LOT NEAR U,YOUR CLUB AND OTHERS!:naughty:
GAME :tears:VER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

FOR THOSE.THAT WERE GONNA ATTEND THA OOBIE CARWASH THE LOCATION HAS.BEEN MOVED TO.THE SHELL GAS STATION ON 28 ST.NEAR.NAASCO AND IN FRONT.OF McdonalDS ill see u guys tomorrow


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> TRUTH IS IT'S STILL A TAXI BUT GAME OVER CC TURNED THAT TAXI INTO A FINE 9 NOT A DIME.. THE CITY CAN'T BELEAVE IT'S THE SAME CAR. THEY DON'T EVEN SAY FRED OR STR8 GAME CAR.. THEY SAY STEFEEZY OR GAME OVER ORANGE LINCOLN! "THA BANK"
> DON'T GET ME WRONG THE CAR WAS CLEAN BUT IT DIDN'T LOOK SHIT LIKE THIS BABY BOY... :nono::no:
> BRAND NEW GUTS... CHECK!
> ...


Damn its offical gameover now tone why we on this topic lets see the upgrades to the car you bought from fred as well?? Its been 5 years ya had that now lets see your upgrades???


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You did all that ohhhhh


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn Stefeezy you are killin it.. I dont even wanna drive my duece anymore ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Damn Stefeezy you are killin it.. I dont even wanna drive my duece anymore ...


Damn its a cold game thats how he did you big joe make you not even wanna ride the duce anymore he a cold man huh


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man u know im playin buy stefeezy got some nice cars


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUS WNA DROP A BIG THANKS TO A HOMIE I RECOGNIZED FRM THA SD LOW LOW SCENE CAME THRU YESTERDAY AT MY FAMILIES FUNDRAISING CAR WASH HE DROPPD US OUR FIRST DONATION W/OUT GETTN WASSHD UP..RLLY APPRECIATE IT!..HAVE A GUD SUNDAY TO ALL THA RIDERS FRM S.D.!


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

We at fammart with fish. Waiting...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Still waiting, but now at Walmart


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Walmart it is.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Damn Stefeezy you are killin it.. I dont even wanna drive my duece anymore ...


*CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ BIG HOMIE...
WE ALL KNOW THAT U HAVE THE CLEANEST STOCK CHEVY OUT AT THE SCENE PERIOD. IF ANY ONE DISAGREE PLEASE SPEAK ON IT OR POST BETTER.
RAG OR NOT U ARE KILLIN IT AND BEEN KILLIN IT. MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT FOLKS AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS!!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bigk said:


> I
> View attachment 533535
> View attachment 533536
> View attachment 533537
> ...





tru2thagame said:


> It's cuz ur from straight game... :biggrin:


*I GUESS IT DOESN'T MATTER IF HE'S FROM STR8 GAME OR NOT BECAUSE U POSTED ALL YOUR MEMBERS RIDAZ EXCEPT HIS AND U HAD THE CAMARA IN YOUR HANDS THIS TIME MR. TRU2THAGAME..*:buttkick::bowrofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I'M ONLY ON U TODAY BECAUSE ON 8-28-12 U SAID...*


tru2thagame said:


> I got 10 hot centennials for sale. $600 for all 10. First come first serve.


*THE SAME DAY I SAID...*



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I THINK I HAVE A BUYER FOR U.. PM OR CALL ME AND TELL ME WHAT DATE ARE THEY.


*0N 9-12-12 U STILL GOT THE BATTERY'S AND SAID TO ANOTHER CAT....*



tru2thagame said:


> Hahaha... How bout both of y'all gimme the 300 and u guys split em... Naw but serious I am open to offers but that's way too low.


*LISTEN HOMIE.. LOWRIDER SHIT TALKING IS SHIT TALKING AND BIZZNESS IS BIZZNESS.
IF ANYONE COULD SELL BATTERY'S MANNY IT WOULD BE ME OR MY BROTHER G.
I WOULD HAVE BEEN SOLD THEM THINGS FOR U IF U WOULD HAVE PM OR CALLED LIKE I ASKED. I WAS JUST TRYING TO DO A HOMIE A FAVOR. I WAS A LIL BUTT HURT...:dunno:
I KNOW I TALK SHIT AND CLOWN BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY ALL U GUYS ARE MY HOMIES RATHER IF U FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT ME OR NOT.
WE ARE LOWRIDER RIVALS NOT ENEMY'S!!
**GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SELL G..*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Well u caught me slippen... But it was an honest mistake...
ENJOY


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO STR8 GAME,BOTTOMS UP,THEM STREETS AND WHO EVER ELSE HIT THE BACK BUMPER YESTURDAY. IT WAS LOTS OF GOOD JUMPIN!
MUCH LUV TO AZTLAN FOR PUTTING A GOOD PICNIC TOGETHER. GAME OVER CC ENJOYED OURSELFS!!

GAME OVER CC AND A FEW OTHER FRIENDS FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS IS GOING TO SYCUAN TOMORROW TO EAT ALL U CAN EAT.
IT'S 20 BUCKS OR GET THE MEMBER CARD FOR FREE AND PAY 15 BUCKS.
ALL U CAN EAT STEAK,SEA FOOD,MEX FOOD,CHEESE CAKE AND ALL TYPES OF SHIT. MAN BIG BOY CAN EAT 6 PLUS BIG ASS STEAKS WHAT A FUNNY SITE.
I WILL POST UP TIME LATER.. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Well u caught me slippen... But it was an honest mistake...
> ENJOY


U KNOW I HAD TO GET U ON THAT MANNY.. IT'S ALL LUV G!
I WILL HOLLA AT U GUYS LATER. GOTTA GO PICK UP KIDS AND PAY SOME FUNKY ASS BILLS!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I coulda sworn that I sent u the message. I remember typing. It said that 4 batteries were new and the others were acouple years old. And I never got a reply. Maybe t didn't send cuz I can't even find it in my outbox.


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I'M ONLY ON U TODAY BECAUSE ON 8-28-12 U SAID...*
> 
> *THE SAME DAY I SAID...*
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO STR8 GAME,BOTTOMS UP,THEM STREETS AND WHO EVER ELSE HIT THE BACK BUMPER YESTURDAY. IT WAS LOTS OF GOOD JUMPIN!
> MUCH LUV TO AZTLAN FOR PUTTING A GOOD PICNIC TOGETHER. GAME OVER CC ENJOYED OURSELFS!!
> 
> GAME OVER CC AND A FEW OTHER FRIENDS FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS IS GOING TO SYCUAN TOMORROW TO EAT ALL U CAN EAT.
> ...


Thanks for the invite pimpin


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I coulda sworn that I sent u the message. I remember typing. It said that 4 batteries were new and the others were acouple years old. And I never got a reply. Maybe t didn't send cuz I can't even find it in my outbox.


*IT'S ALL GOOD MY NIGG. MOST FOLKS EXPECT ME NOT TO HAVE LUV OR SPREAD THE LUV WITH STR8 G/OTHERS. BUT THEY DON'T KNOW ME LIKE THEY THINK THEY DO!!! :nono:
IF I GOT IT U GUYS GOT IT AND THE REST OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.:h5: MY BLESSING DON'T COME FROM HATEING OR NOT SHARING A PIECE OF THE PIE. :no:
I DON'T HAVE BATTERY'S RIGHT NOW. JUST BECAUSE I CAN'T EAT DOESN'T MEAN NO ONE ELSE CAN. :drama:
CHAIO MOM "PAT" NEED 4,ARCHIE NEED 10 PLUS,AND NETHO IS A GOOD CAT TO CHECK WITH.
PM ME IF U DON'T HAVE THERE NUMBERS AND NEXT TIME FUCK WITH YA BOY AND SHIT WILL BE SOLD..:twak:  :thumbsup:
IF I DON'T RESPOND TO A PM OR CALL.. CLOWN MY ASS AND PUT ME ON FRONT STREET FOR IT.*:rant:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Thanks for the invite pimpin


*CUTT THE CRAP U GAME OVER CC.. U ALREADY KNOW U IN THE BUILDIN EATIN UP A BUNCH OF SHIT LIKE THE NUTTY PROFESSOR!!

MY BOY SAID 7PM SHOULD BE A GOOD TIME. I'M WITH WHAT EVER! SO I'M JUST WAITING FOR A FEW PHONE CALLS TO CONFIRM.
*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *CUTT THE CRAP U GAME OVER CC.. U ALREADY KNOW U IN THE BUILDIN EATIN UP A BUNCH OF SHIT LIKE THE NUTTY PROFESSOR!!
> 
> MY BOY SAID 7PM SHOULD BE A GOOD TIME. I'M WITH WHAT EVER! SO I'M JUST WAITING FOR A FEW PHONE CALLS TO CONFIRM.
> *


7 should be good jus call me professor clump im gettin it in


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Game Over CC putting it down at Aztlan picnic 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJHdFThJFlk&sns=em


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


8cutlass6 said:


> Game Over CC putting it down at Aztlan picnic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJHdFThJFlk&sns=em


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Game Over CC putting it down at Aztlan picnic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJHdFThJFlk&sns=em


*DAAMN U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN.. THANKS FOR THE FOOTAGE HOMIE GAME OVER CC APPRIECIATE THAT!:thumbsup:

ABOUT THE ALL U CAN EAT THING FELLAS. WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE SPOT AT 6:30 AND WERE GOING IN AT 7PM
HOPE TO SEE SOME OF U SD RIDAZ THERE. IF NOT ME AND THE HOMIES WILL EAT FOR U LIKE SHERMAN KLUMP!!*


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like tony served the shit out This big body!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

There both chippers gameover said it


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Who all goin to eat today at the buffet


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> There both chippers gameover said it


U dont want non u tuck ur tall on sunday 

Straight game cc the game dont stop


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> U dont want non u tuck ur tall on sunday
> 
> Straight game cc the game dont stop


First off I didnt tuck shit on sunday you broke on your first hop with mario i didnt wanna clown you but ill be to your house in 15 be ready and we post this video for everyone to see tonight see ya in a few min chipper HOUSECALL GAMEOVER RUN SHIT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO THOSE THAT SHOWED UP TONIGHT, WE HAD A BLAST THE WHOLE NIGHT. I DROVE STR8 HOME AND STR8 TO THE SHITTER!!:sprint::sprint:
NOW DO U BELEAVE ME WHEN I SAID WERE GOING TO EAT LIKE THE NUTTY PROFESSOR? THAT SHIT WAS HELLA GOOD UHH?
HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AND OTHER CLUBS NEXT MONTH AT THE ALL U CAN EAT LOWRIDER FEAST. :h5: 
I TOLD YA'LL BIG BOY CAN EAT. I THINK HE WAS A LIL SHY TONIGHT BECAUSE HE ONLY HAD 4 PLATES AND 4 SIDES.:thumbsdown: 








ALVIN FROM STR8 GAME WHERE WAS U AT PIMPIN... I KNOW U LIKE TO EAT!!:yes:
















THE FATTEST PLATE OF THE NIGHT GOES TO BOBBY AND MIKE.. 








BOBBY FLIPING BITCHES OFF IN THE PLACE...








AND BIG BOY TOSSING UP THE WESTSIDE...*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Real Rider shit house call at Midnight GameOver VS Straight Game.......
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=j-CEbtphPM8


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> Real Rider shit house call at Midnight GameOver VS Straight Game.......
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=j-CEbtphPM8


now thats some real rider shit right there on a tue at midnight


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> now thats some real rider shit right there on a tue at midnight


*DAAAMN MIKE HOW U HOPPIN AFTER EATING ALL THA FOOD..
***** I CAN'T MOVE OR SLEEP CAUSE I'M SO FULL!!

ANYWAY GOOD SHIT! GAME OVER CC TTT*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN MIKE HOW U HOPPIN AFTER EATING ALL THA FOOD..
> ***** I CAN'T MOVE OR SLEEP CAUSE I'M SO FULL!!
> 
> ANYWAY GOOD SHIT! GAME OVER CC TTT*


Man idk but stomach still in full that shit was bomb but yeah i had to show these clowns they cant wolf on gameover day or night we stay ready from the streets to tge shows to the parking lot it dont matter GAMEOVER IN THE HOUSE. ITS A GAMEOVER TAKEOVER AND IF ANYONE THINKS DIFF PLEASE PULL UP AND SHOW US OTHERWISE


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> First off I didnt tuck shit on sunday you broke on your first hop with mario i didnt wanna clown you but ill be to your house in 15 be ready and we post this video for everyone to see tonight see ya in a few min chipper HOUSECALL GAMEOVER RUN SHIT


You where the frist one i pulled up on mike we i hit the lot


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO THOSE THAT SHOWED UP TONIGHT, WE HAD A BLAST THE WHOLE NIGHT. I DROVE STR8 HOME AND STR8 TO THE SHITTER!!:sprint::sprint:
> NOW DO U BELEAVE ME WHEN I SAID WERE GOING TO EAT LIKE THE NUTTY PROFESSOR? THAT SHIT WAS HELLA GOOD UHH?
> HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AND OTHER CLUBS NEXT MONTH AT THE ALL U CAN EAT LOWRIDER FEAST. :h5:
> I TOLD YA'LL BIG BOY CAN EAT. I THINK HE WAS A LIL SHY TONIGHT BECAUSE HE ONLY HAD 4 PLATES AND 4 SIDES.:thumbsdown:
> ...


LMAO YEA MAN THEM ****** R SUM FOOLS:roflmao: BUT WE HAD A HELLA GOOD TIME AND THAT SHYT WAS HELLA MUTHASUCKIN DELICIOUS! ONCE A MONTH SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> Real Rider shit house call at Midnight GameOver VS Straight Game.......
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=j-CEbtphPM8


YESSIR LOOKIN GOOD!!!

*GAMEOVER !!!!
*



LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Man idk but stomach still in full that shit was bomb but yeah i had to show these clowns they cant wolf on gameover day or night we stay ready from the streets to tge shows to the parking lot it dont matter GAMEOVER IN THE HOUSE. *ITS A GAMEOVER TAKEOVER *AND IF ANYONE THINKS DIFF PLEASE PULL UP AND SHOW US OTHERWISE


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Man idk but stomach still in full that shit was bomb but yeah i had to show these clowns they cant wolf on gameover day or night we stay ready from the streets to tge shows to the parking lot it dont matter GAMEOVER IN THE HOUSE. ITS A GAMEOVER TAKEOVER AND IF ANYONE THINKS DIFF PLEASE PULL UP AND SHOW US OTHERWISE


Come on mike. How u gonna try to play my bro tony out to look like a "clown". He's been doin this and and stays reppin in and outta town on some real rider shit. U know that


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Good lookin onthat hose mike now go fix your ball joint and get it out my parking spot before i serve u again


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Come on mike. How u gonna try to play my bro tony out to look like a "clown". He's been doin this and and stays reppin in and outta town on some real rider shit. U know that


Show me where i said he dont rep for yall??? Tone rep to the fullest but took a loss this time yeah i broke a ball joint and what we do this shit for fun cause nobody else will


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like a rematch needs to happen so we can all see... :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

That shit looks good!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO THOSE THAT SHOWED UP TONIGHT, WE HAD A BLAST THE WHOLE NIGHT. I DROVE STR8 HOME AND STR8 TO THE SHITTER!!:sprint::sprint:
> NOW DO U BELEAVE ME WHEN I SAID WERE GOING TO EAT LIKE THE NUTTY PROFESSOR? THAT SHIT WAS HELLA GOOD UHH?
> HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AND OTHER CLUBS NEXT MONTH AT THE ALL U CAN EAT LOWRIDER FEAST. :h5:
> I TOLD YA'LL BIG BOY CAN EAT. I THINK HE WAS A LIL SHY TONIGHT BECAUSE HE ONLY HAD 4 PLATES AND 4 SIDES.:thumbsdown:
> ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Show me where i said he dont rep for yall??? Tone rep to the fullest but took a loss this time yeah i broke a ball joint and what we do this shit for fun cause nobody else will


What took a loss see u after work fuck it i got a hour lunch break


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> That shit looks good!!


Right i want to go


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Good lookin onthat hose mike now go fix your ball joint and get it out my parking spot before i serve u again


:bowrofl::rimshot::rofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Sounds like a rematch needs to happen so we can all see... :biggrin:


*U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN PIMP JUICE...:yes:*




tru2thagame said:


> That shit looks good!!


*MAN IT WAS BRO.. NEXT TIME JOIN US AND BRING THE FELLAS AND CRAZY ASS ALVIN! :rofl:
U BRING YO ASS ON TO BIG JOE. I WANNA SEE WHO CAN EAT THE MOST OUT OF U,ME AND BIG BOY!!:naughty:*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Sounds like a rematch needs to happen so we can all see... :biggrin:


:yes:
:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Good lookin onthat hose mike now go fix your ball joint and get it out my parking spot before i serve u again


No prob pimp you know im not a hater ill help anyone if i can and your hotta serve me before ya can serve again i got that last night pimpin but im fixed right now whats up lets runem back


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Sounds like a rematch needs to happen so we can all see... :biggrin:


me and tone will always have our personal shit he my homie but i will always serve him then help him fix his shit to do it again im no hater but that dude will never serve me on my worst day  its a GAMEOVER thing


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> What took a loss see u after work fuck it i got a hour lunch break


lets do this im already fixed ready to go


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


>


post his highest pic and post mine you posting a pic when he took off before me and got two hits in before i even took off keep it real


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> post his highest pic and post mine you posting a pic when he took off before me and got two hits in before i even took off keep it real


He got two hits in before i took iff that pic right there is his forth hit and my second hit come on pimpin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Even big boy said i got that one higher lick i gave it a 4 peice thats all i needed to do to beat your 10 peice and your a piston pump and i got a lift gate pump 

Ps you got served straight game said it see you at your house sometime tonight


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Even big boy said i got that one higher lick i gave it a 4 peice thats all i needed to do to beat your 10 peice and your a piston pump and i got a lift gate pump
> 
> Ps you got served straight game said it see you at your house sometime tonight


you full of shit let the people be the judge the video is up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

My cars on the bumper doing the most it can do i cant do anymore im on stock lockup it cant get any higher but i am checkin the shit out the bumper


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN PIMP JUICE...:yes:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know so i can start to save my money up...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Your member was there and he said i got that pimp its all you need for people right


----------



## 74caprice (Jul 24, 2007)

wat up wit it........aint been on in a minute that steak look good:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> lets do this im already fixed ready to go


House called him!!! But cant get a hop


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> let me know so i can start to save my money up...


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN PIMP. SOON AS I KNOW I WILL POST IT UP.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

74caprice said:


> wat up wit it........aint been on in a minute that steak look good:thumbsup:


TRUTH IS IT TASTE BETTER THAN IT LOOKS!! DON'T MISS THE NEXT ALL U CAN EAT LOWRIDER FEAST.




sg90rider said:


> House called him!!! But cant get a hop


DAAMN AT 7AM?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOT DAAMN IT..:banghead: I THOUGHT STRICTLY RIDIN PICNIN WAS NEXT SUNDAY NOT THIS SUNDAY! 
RICK AND HIS CLUB IS HELLA COOL SO GAME OVER CC IS GOING TO GO SUPPORT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.:h5:
WE GOING FA SHO. SO IF ANY OF U GUYS WANNA ROLL COME ALONG. 

GAME OVER CC FROM THE BOTTOM TO TOP.*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOT DAAMN IT..:banghead: I THOUGHT STRICTLY RIDIN PICNIN WAS NEXT SUNDAY NOT THIS SUNDAY!
> RICK AND HIS CLUB IS HELLA COOL SO GAME OVER CC IS GOING TO GO SUPPORT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.:h5:
> WE GOING FA SHO. SO IF ANY OF U GUYS WANNA ROLL COME ALONG.
> 
> GAME OVER CC FROM THE BOTTOM TO TOP.*


 _*LOOKS LIKE I BETTA GET MY SHYT READY FOR THE DRIVE!! :boink:*_:sprint:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> _*LOOKS LIKE I BETTA GET MY SHYT READY FOR THE DRIVE!! :boink:*_:sprint:


must be nice


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER CC I DID SAY WERE MOVING ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS AND ANOTHER ONE I JUST THOUGHT ABOUT WAS... BITCHES!!
I CAN'T NAME THE LAST TIME I BROUGHT SOME BAD BITCHES AROUND THE HOMIES. I HAVE BEEN ON MY FAMILY SHIT AND I'M SURE U HAVE TO.
BUT ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! FROM THIS DAY ON WE ARE GOING TO PUT TOGETHER A FELLAS NIGHT OUT DO WHAT IT DO.
REAL SHIT.COM I MEAN JUST LOOK WHATS OUT THERE IN THE REAL WORLD WAITING FOR US LOWRIDER MEN!










































CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE DRUNKS BITCHES. WE CAN LAUGH AND TRIP OFF THEM TO.























I MEAN LOOK AT THE ASSES ON THESE BITCHES. U LOOKIN LIKE U WANNA KISS THERE ASS CHEEKS ON THE SCREEN AND START JACKIN OFF FOOL..:fool2::rofl:

































OTHER CLUBS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO JOIN THE MOVEMENT/FUN. I DIDN'T SAY U HAVE TO FUCK UMM, I THINK IT WOULD JUST BE NICE TO HAVE SOME.
U KNOW WHAT I'M TRYING SAY!*:naughty:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THERES CERTAIN RULES WE HAVE TO FOLLOW GENTLEMEN..
1. IF U ARE A HATER PLEASE DON'T PARTICIPATE! :nosad:
2. DON'T BRING YOUR CHICK OUT WITH U IF SHE'S A HATER. IF SHE COOL AND DON'T CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO. SHIT BRING HER ALONG IF SHE WANTS TO ROLL WITH U. :thumbsup:
3. NO PEER PRESURE AND WE DO NOT CONDONE CHEATING.:nono: WERE ADDING A LIL SPICE I MEAN FUN TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FELLAS. IT'S NOTHING WRONG WITH LOOKING,LAUGHIN OR TALKING.

DATES,TIME AND LOCATIONS WILL BE TALKED ABOUT SOON.
IF U HAVE ANY OTHER RULES TO ADD OR LOCATION IN MIND PLEASE POST THEM OR CALL ME. I NO LONGER NO WHERE THE HOT SPOTS IS BUT I WILL FIND OUT WITH A FEW PHONE CALLS GARANTEED.*


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

ROLLING OUT TO ESCONDIDO CRUISE NIGHT TOMORROW FRIDAY THE 21st ANY REAL RIDERS WANT TO ROLL LEAVING ABOUT 4:30-5pm


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

DESERTBOUND said:


> ROLLING OUT TO ESCONDIDO CRUISE NIGHT TOMORROW FRIDAY THE 21st ANY REAL RIDERS WANT TO ROLL LEAVING ABOUT 4:30-5pm


i thought that was over already


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

This dude tone jus house called me and got the shit served out of him one day he will learn gameover runs this shit we stay ready


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> i thought that was over already


Tomorrow is the last friday for it


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

DESERTBOUND said:


> Tomorrow is the last friday for it


Ok well shoot me a text where we all meeting at im ready


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER CC I DID SAY WERE MOVING ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS AND ANOTHER ONE I JUST THOUGHT ABOUT WAS... BITCHES!!
> I CAN'T NAME THE LAST TIME I BROUGHT SOME BAD BITCHES AROUND THE HOMIES. I HAVE BEEN ON MY FAMILY SHIT AND I'M SURE U HAVE TO.
> BUT ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! FROM THIS DAY ON WE ARE GOING TO PUT TOGETHER A FELLAS NIGHT OUT DO WHAT IT DO.
> REAL SHIT.COM I MEAN JUST LOOK WHATS OUT THERE IN THE REAL WORLD WAITING FOR US LOWRIDER MEN!
> ...


I LIKE THAT.... IM DOWN N RULES SOUNDS GOOD N IF U GOT GAME U SPIT IT,IF UR GAME DONT WORK WALK WAY LET THE HOMIE HAVE A CHANCE..... HOMIES GOT TO HAVE FUN TOO, BITCHS LOVE DICK CANT FALL IN LOVE PLAYERS


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyFD90pLIAk&feature=youtube_gda

Straight game tried to house call me and got served like i said before GAMEOVER RUN THIS SHIT


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyFD90pLIAk&feature=youtube_gda
> 
> Straight game tried to house call me and got served like i said before GAMEOVER RUN THIS SHIT


lol


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THERES CERTAIN RULES WE HAVE TO FOLLOW GENTLEMEN..
> 1. IF U ARE A HATER PLEASE DON'T PARTICIPATE! :nosad:
> 2. DON'T BRING YOUR CHICK OUT WITH U IF SHE'S A HATER. IF SHE COOL AND DON'T CARE WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO. SHIT BRING HER ALONG IF SHE WANTS TO ROLL WITH U. :thumbsup:
> 3. NO PEER PRESURE AND WE DO NOT CONDONE CHEATING.:nono: WERE ADDING A LIL SPICE I MEAN FUN TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FELLAS. IT'S NOTHING WRONG WITH LOOKING,LAUGHIN OR TALKING.
> ...


SOUND KOOL HIT ME UP PM ME PLAYA LETS ROLL


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> ROLLING OUT TO ESCONDIDO CRUISE NIGHT TOMORROW FRIDAY THE 21st ANY REAL RIDERS WANT TO ROLL LEAVING ABOUT 4:30-5pm


\
NEED TO FIX MY BRAKE LIGHTS ILL PM U IM DOWN


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


> lol


What it do pimp see ya boi getting served


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

IM CRUISING TOMORROW MISSION BEACH FUCK IT.....ABOUT 1 IM OUT FUCK IT


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tone at mikes house call 








Don't worry mike I got you too


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at the pics you lost get that shit out of here i been serveing you for three weeks straight you cant see me boyyyyyy straight game runs this shit


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyFD90pLIAk&feature=youtube_gda
> 
> Straight game tried to house call me and got served like i said before GAMEOVER RUN THIS SHIT


*ON THE REAL WHAT KIND OF HOUSE CALL WAS THAT???:dunno:
U JUMP YOUR SHIT WAY MORE TIMES THAN HIM, THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN HIS JOB WHEN IT COMES TO A HOUSE CALL.
IF U NOTICE HE WENT FROM TALKING SHIT,STANDING ON HIS CAR AND YELLING STREET KING TO NOT SAYING NOTHING BUT LETS JUMP SIDE TO SIDE.
GOOD SHIT MIKE THAT FOOL THOUGHT HE CAUGHT U SLIPPIN. IF U STAY READY U DON'T GOTTA GET READY!!

CHECK MATE... GAME OVER*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> This dude tone jus house called me and got the shit served out of him one day he will learn gameover runs this shit we stay ready


You dont stay ready i house call you the day before and you tuck tall again i just saying just keeping it 100


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Look at the pics you lost get that shit out of here i been serveing you for three weeks straight you cant see me boyyyyyy straight game runs this shit


*
WHY LOOK AT THE PIC WHEN U CAN WATCH THE VIDEO? I WATCH THE VIDEO 5 TIMES AND I DIDN'T SEE ONE LICK OF YOURS THAT LOOK LIKE THAT LICK ON THE PIC. :no: GOOD HOP AND NICE TRY THO!
ONLY THING U DID FOR STR8 GAME WAS RUN YOUR MOUTH AT THE BEGINING:rant: AND STOP AT THE END.:| KINDA REMINDS ME OF SUGG WHEN SUPERMAN AND THE HHH WAGON HOP!!:yes:
HE WENT FROM DOING INTERVIEWS AND TALKING SHIT TO NOT SEEING HIM OR ANY HOPPER OR CAR TO THIS DAY. 
MY BAD BUT WHEN I SAID GAME OVER I DIDN'T REALLY MEAN GAME OVER FOR U. RESET THE GAME AND COME BACK OUT AND PLAY. ME AND THE LOWRIDER WORLD MISS U!
ONCE AGAIN MY BAD FOR TURNING YOUR LOWRIDER GAME ALL THE WAY OFF!!*:tears: *MIKES GONNA ENDS YOURS IF U KEEP PICKING ON HIM TONE*




[/quote]




[/QUOTE]


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

This is gettin good...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fon please i started his career he cant end shit 
Put your glasses on man it up there pimp video pic it dont matter


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Fon please i started his career he cant end shit
> Put your glasses on man it up there pimp video pic it dont matter


lmao you didnt start shit lil homie i moved to cali with a double pump 14 battery monte carlo so dont say you started shit for me gameover running shit and the day bfore get the fuck out if here with that shit when you pulled up i was changing a ball joint now all the sudden you wanna act like you was serving me lmao ill house call you every singke day pimp it aint no thing to me pimpin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Blah blah blah you got served little homie i been doing this longer then you thank


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WAIT WAIT WAIT.
HERE'S THE ONE I MENT TO POST UP :bowrofl:
THIS ***** SAID READ HIS SHIRT... "BIG SUGE U CAN'T SEE ME"
U DAAMN RIGHT WE CAN'T SEE U BECAUSE YO ASS WON'T COME OUT AND PLAY AND HOW CAN WE CHECK YOUR RESUME IF IT AIN'T SHIT TO CHECK ANYMORE. I NOTICE U NO LONGER FLEX.. WHAT HAPPEN TO THOSE MUSCLES U ONCE HAD?
IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT... "THE KIDS USE TO LOOK UP TO U WHAT HAPPEN":dunno: 
NEXT TIME CHECK MY RESUME PIMP JUICE. I BEEN DOING THIS SHIT SINCE U WAS AT HOME WATCHING SMUFFS AND THUNDER CATS. :bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Fon please i started his career he cant end shit
> Put your glasses on man it up there pimp video pic it dont matter


*DAAMN LIKE THAT..:shocked:
U DOING YO THANG FOR THE GAME TONE. MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT PIMP.:thumbsup:

SEE I TOLD U U SHOULD HAVE KEPT YO CUTTY OR KEEP SOMETHING HOTT AROUND MIKE.
NOW LOOK... U GOT TONE ALL ON YO ASS LIKE FLYS ON SHIT!! :yes:*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Do your thang Tony! I see you down there,Gettin those W's!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Blah blah blah you got served little homie i been doing this longer then you thank


you been getting served since i moved to cali and it wont stop pimp ill have you shorter then a midget with no legs i mean shit it surprised me that you beat delagations and ya barely did that


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Do your thang Tony! I see you down there,Gettin those W's!


you cant even speak on this you tucked tail from me several times so keep quiet and sit back and watch how real riders do it


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> you cant even speak on this you tucked tail from me several times so keep quiet and sit back and watch how real riders do it


Say what I want. I never tucked my tail you never pulled up on me wit your Lincoln and you Know Damn Why.... I'd Bust Yo Ass. You pulled up 1 time in a ashy g-body. No I didn't hop, if I did it then, I'd have to do it all the time, and thats not what Im gonna do. If you notice I've been trying to hop wit Lincoln's.I didnt pull up on you either because Im not in it for no cheap wins. My car isnt a hopper, its a clean car that aint no punk.Im not trying to have my bumper all tore up either, thats why it was fixed the next day.There's other cars for cars like that one to jump with.Again, nice shit Tony!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Say what I want. I never tucked my tail you never pulled up on me wit your Lincoln and you Know Damn Why.... I'd Bust Yo Ass. You pulled up 1 time in a ashy g-body. No I didn't hop, if I did it then, I'd have to do it all the time, and thats not what Im gonna do. If you notice I've been trying to hop wit Lincoln's.I didnt pull up on you either because Im not in it for no cheap wins. My car isnt a hopper, its a clean car that aint no punk.Im not trying to have my bumper all tore up either, thats why it was fixed the next day.There's other cars for cars like that one to jump with.Again, nice shit Tony!!!:thumbsup:


Of course ya would beat it i have a stock lock up lol but ill still jump with ya cause im doing the most i can do so fuck it but since you so confident you only jump with lincolns right well when will your lincoln be back in sd??


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Of course ya would beat it i have a stock lock up lol but ill still jump with ya cause im doing the most i can do so fuck it but since you so confident you only jump with lincolns right well when will your lincoln be back in sd??


Idk, got things going on right now. Tony's down there puttin in Street Work!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Idk, got things going on right now. Tony's down there puttin in Street Work!!!


keep it real pimp tonny down here getting served


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHAT IT DO DJ? HOPE EVERTHING IS GOING U AND FREDS WAY OUT THERE PIMP JUICE. :thumbsup:
HOPEFULLY THE MACK GODS BLESS ME TO COME OUT THERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW. IF I DO MAKE IT...
MAKE SURE U SHOW UR BOY WHERE THE HOTT SPOTS AND THE BAD BITCHES IS AT... *


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

What up homies, I was up there at escondidos cruise nite and that shit was cool. Next friday is the last friday and if anyone wants to roll hit me up..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

big j,hit me up,,im there every friday,pm me,


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

BOTTOMSUP AT AZTLAN PICNIC


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

kikou-no said:


> BOTTOMSUP AT AZTLAN PICNIC
> View attachment 544519


Nice pic and good hop with you and tomas you guys need ti bring that car out more and have some fun


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

:yes:


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Nice pic and good hop with you and tomas you guys need ti bring that car out more and have some fun


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

My ride chillin before the drive in yesterday.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Just got back from LA.. Great Job San Diego !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Just got back from LA.. Great Job San Diego !!! :thumbsup:


 Damn, I wish I could have made it. Good to see it was a good time and you got back safe! TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Damn, I wish I could have made it. Good to see it was a good time and you got back safe! TTT


Yea. Bro. I was driving with one eye open so the other one can get some rest on the way back. . Then every 20 miles they would swItch. 
As far as the action out there .. There was a whole lot of bull shit drivIg around from spot to spot but in the end San Diego shut it dOwn. Straight Game gOt some, game over got some, Just 2 loww got some,curbicide got some. San Diego as a whole looked good. I didn't get no bumper action but I sure as hell got in LA traffic heavy so I didn't go home too disappointed. Wish u woulda gone brother.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> SOUND KOOL HIT ME UP PM ME PLAYA LETS ROLL


*OK LETS PLAN IT AND MAKE IT HAPPEN.
I WILL PM U LATER ON TODAY OR TOMORROW.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO ALL THE L.A HOMIES AND THANKS A MILLION TO STRICTLY RIDIN FOR THE LUV AND PUTTING ON A GREAT PICNIC. GREAT FAMILY EVENT HOMIES!:thumbsup:*

*HERE'S SOME FOOTAGE AFTER THE PICNIC.*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

SAN DIEGO CHAIO, GAME OVER, STRAIGHT GAME, JUST 2 LOW, CURBSIDE DID THE DAMN THANG YESTERDAY! ALL I KNOW IS DA BIG SD LEFT THEY MARK ALL OVER THEM L.A. STREETS........AND A BIG THANKS TO TONE FROM STRAIGHT GAME FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE TRAILER.......THANKS G...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO ALL THE L.A HOMIES AND THANKS A MILLION TO STRICTLY RIDIN FOR THE LUV AND PUTTING ON A GREAT PICNIC. GREAT FAMILY EVENT HOMIES!:thumbsup:*
> 
> *HERE'S SOME FOOTAGE AFTER THE PICNIC.*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO ALL THE L.A HOMIES AND THANKS A MILLION TO STRICTLY RIDIN FOR THE LUV AND PUTTING ON A GREAT PICNIC. GREAT FAMILY EVENT HOMIES!:thumbsup:*
> 
> *HERE'S SOME FOOTAGE AFTER THE PICNIC.*



*Damn homies you guys went out of town and put it down on those fools... :thumbsup:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GT~PLATING said:


> SAN DIEGO CHAIO, GAME OVER, STRAIGHT GAME, JUST 2 LOW, CURBSIDE DID THE DAMN THANG YESTERDAY! ALL I KNOW IS DA BIG SD LEFT THEY MARK ALL OVER THEM L.A. STREETS........AND A BIG THANKS TO TONE FROM STRAIGHT GAME FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE TRAILER.......THANKS G...


It all love player no problem g i had a good time out there


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> *Damn homies you guys went out of town and put it down on those fools... :thumbsup:*


*I TRIED TO TELL YA'LL....*


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope some SD peeps can make it out!!


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> What up homies, I was up there at escondidos cruise nite and that shit was cool. Next friday is the last friday and if anyone wants to roll hit me up..


Can I roll?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit idk if imma roll now... smh...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHAT IT DO LAYITLOW/SD.
SD HAD A COUPLE OF L.A PATNAS THAT WAS TALKING MAJOR SHIT LAST SUNDAY AND AGAIN LAST NIGHT. FOR WHAT EVER REASON WE DIDN'T GET TO HOP WITH THEM DUDES THAT DAY AND NOW THERE ACTING LIKE GAME OVER WAS SCARED. KNOWING DAAMN WELL WE PUT IN WORK IN L.A!
SO GAME OVER CC IS HEADED BACK UP THERE TODAY ON A HOUSE CALL MISSION AGAINST CITY 2 CITY CC. 
IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL UR MORE THAN WELCOME. WE ARE LEAVING AROUND 12ISH

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL.
GAME OVER CC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: shit tell to come down here and we can all get our swing on... Good luck tho. Be safe


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SANDIEGO IN DA HO0USE;;HANDLE YO BUSSINESS;
BIG AL SAID IT;


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Its real out here lmao


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn bits by the pound


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup: shit tell to come down here and we can all get our swing on... Good luck tho. Be safe


*
TRUST ME THERE COMING PIMP. HOPEFULLY THEY GIVE US A NOTICE LIKE WE GAVE THEM BUT IF I WAS U I WOULD STAY READY SO U DON'T HAVE TO READY.
I THINK THERE GOING TO COME AFTER THE L.V SHOW. THERE MAD!!!
THANKS FOR THE LUV HOMIE, WE HAD A SAFE TRIP:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I'M JUST GETTING HOME AND I'M HELLLA TIRED. I WILL P0STT LATER ON TODAY.
MUCH LUV AND BLESS ALL*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> TRUST ME THERE COMING PIMP. HOPEFULLY THEY GIVE US A NOTICE LIKE WE GAVE THEM BUT IF I WAS U I WOULD STAY READY SO U DON'T HAVE TO READY.
> I THINK THERE GOING TO COME AFTER THE L.V SHOW. THERE MAD!!!
> THANKS FOR THE LUV HOMIE, WE HAD A SAFE TRIP:thumbsup:*


Shit we've been ready since LAST week...


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Rolling out to esco tonight . Leaving at 430 if any one want to roll


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna cruise today?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:nicoderm:what up playas!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> :nicoderm:what up playas!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Any hopping last night


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Any hopping last night


*IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE BUT IT WAS A FEW SHANANAGINZ GOING ON LAST NIGHT.. :rant:
BUT THERE IS A HOP TODAY AT J STREET,WALMART,SEARS WERE EVER THE HELL JUST 2 LOW AND CHAIO WANNA DO IT AT.:drama:
WILL FROM STR8 GAME BRING THAT CADILLAC OUT ALSO SINCE U HAD INPUT LAST NIGHT ON SOMETHING THAT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH U OUR YOUR MEMBERS. :dunno:
PLUS IN OUR EYES ALL YALL PULLED IN TOGETHER HOLDING HANDS KICKING CANS:h5: AS IF YA'LL WAS CLICKED UP TO BEAT GAME OVER CC ANYWAY! :nicoderm::scrutinize::wow:

GAME OVER #1
FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WE WILL BE AT J STREET AT 5:30 THAT SHOULD BE MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME FOR U WORKING MEN TO GET YOUR CARS AND SHOW UP.
IF ANYTHING CHANGES PLEASE LET US KNOW BECAUSE WE WILL BE THERE GARANTEED!
YA'LL WANTED TO HOP SO LETS HOP!!

MUCH LUV,GOOD LUCK AND LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE BUT IT WAS A FEW SHANANAGINZ GOING ON LAST NIGHT.. :rant:
> BUT THERE IS A HOP TODAY AT J STREET,WALMART,SEARS WERE EVER THE HELL JUST 2 LOW AND CHAIO WANNA DO IT AT.:drama:
> WILL FROM STR8 GAME BRING THAT RAGADY ASS CADILLAC OUT ALSO SINCE U HAD INPUT LAST NIGHT ON SOMETHING THAT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH U OUR YOUR MEMBERS. :dunno:
> PLUS IN OUR EYES ALL YALL PULLED IN TOGETHER HOLDING HANDS KICKING CANS:h5: AS IF YA'LL WAS CLICKED UP TO BEAT GAME OVER CC ANYWAY! :nicoderm::scrutinize::wow:
> ...


WHATS UP.... WHAT TIME


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE WILL BE AT J STREET AT 5:30 THAT SHOULD BE MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME FOR U WORKING MEN TO GET YOUR CARS AND SHOW UP.
> IF ANYTHING CHANGES PLEASE LET US KNOW BECAUSE WE WILL BE THERE GARANTEED!
> YA'LL WANTED TO HOP SO LETS HOP!!
> 
> MUCH LUV,GOOD LUCK AND LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!*


yessir we will be there


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*U GUYS GOT FIRST DIBS S.D. 
MONEY TALKS AND BULLSHIT WALKS! I'M ON A REAL GAME OVER MISSION UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE! *:banghead:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I NEED CASH LIKE A CAR NEEDS GAS!!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah its real out here someone come get it


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TREY IS UP FOR SALE. NOT SURE HOW MUCH BUT WE CAN TALK FARE NUMBERS!
CAR IS BROKEN DOWN DUE TO CHROME EVERYTHING EVEN THE GAS TANK. PUT BACK TOGETHER AND THE CAR IS READY. ALSO HAVE GOLD PARTS THAT IS OPTIONAL.
MIKEY FROM STR8 GAME COME PICK THIS UP BWOOOOY. HOLLA AT CHA BOY!!!*:naughty:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE WILL BE AT J STREET AT 5:30 THAT SHOULD BE MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME FOR U WORKING MEN TO GET YOUR CARS AND SHOW UP.
> IF ANYTHING CHANGES PLEASE LET US KNOW BECAUSE WE WILL BE THERE GARANTEED!
> YA'LL WANTED TO HOP SO LETS HOP!!
> 
> MUCH LUV,GOOD LUCK AND LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!*


Yo fon you need me to bring the hot dog buns for all them wieners haha


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice Big pimpin. i wish i had cash to offer that car is super nice.. You should have no problem getting top dollar for that beauty...


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

*tat tat tat wat the fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:chuck:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TREY IS UP FOR SALE. NOT SURE HOW MUCH BUT WE CAN TALK FARE NUMBERS!
> CAR IS BROKEN DOWN DUE TO CHROME EVERYTHING EVEN THE GAS TANK. PUT BACK TOGETHER AND THE CAR IS READY. ALSO HAVE GOLD PARTS THAT IS OPTIONAL.
> MIKEY FROM STR8 GAME COME PICK THIS UP BWOOOOY. HOLLA AT CHA BOY!!!*:naughty:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bigk said:


> :chuck:


MAN I NEED CHIPS WITH DIP. WHY U WANT IT? WE DON'T CALL U BIG K FOR NOTHING....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OUR HOPPIN BUDDY'S CANCELED TODAY'S HOP.
I TRIED TO TELL MY MEMBERS THAT BUT THEY DECIDED TO GO TO J STREET ANYWAY.
SO IF YOUR BOARD AND WAS ALREADY ON UR WAY UP THERE ANYWAY. GAME OVER CC WILL PUT SOMETHING ON THE BUMPER FOR THE LUV OF LOWRIDEING.*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OUR HOPPIN BUDDY'S CANCELED TODAY'S HOP.
> I TRIED TO TELL MY MEMBERS THAT BUT THEY DECIDED TO GO TO J STREET ANYWAY.
> SO IF YOUR BOARD AND WAS ALREADY ON UR WAY UP THERE ANYWAY. GAME OVER CC WILL PUT SOMETHING ON THE BUMPER FOR THE LUV OF LOWRIDEING.*


Can u do a house call in SA! I just wanna see hopping lol ?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Can u do a house call in SA! I just wanna see hopping lol 


Well tell them bring the cutty to get served and ya can see some hopping lol


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well tell them bring the cutty to get served and ya can see some hopping lol


I'm gonna act like I didn't read that lol!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> Can u do a house call in SA! I just wanna see hopping lol 


*WE TRIED TO BUT SOME HOMIES SAID THERE WERE BUSY SO U GOTTA RESPECT A MANS WISHES EVEN THO I HEARD WE WERE SCARED SINCE WE DIDN'T COME OUT SUNDAY AND WE AGREED ON DOING IT MONDAY BUT HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS..
ONE WAY OR ANOTHER U WILL GET TO SEE SOME HOPPIN PIMP JUICE.
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> very nice Big pimpin. i wish i had cash to offer that car is super nice.. You should have no problem getting top dollar for that beauty...


*THANKS FOR THE LUV MY NIGG. I WANNA KEEP THEM BOTH BUT I GOT SOMETHING THAT'S IN MY FUTURE THAT IS GARANTEED TO KILL EVERY MATHA FUCKA LOWRIDER CAREER THAT EVER SPOKE NEGITIVE,HATED OR HAD ANYTHING TO SAY WRONG TO STEFEZZY AND HIS LOWRIDIN.
IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANNED BIG HOMIE. WE ALL GOING TO TRIP OUT AND ALOT OF FOOLS ARE GOING TO BE SICK...*:barf:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

stay true to da game PIMP JUICE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> I'm gonna act like I didn't read that lol!


come on pimp i got a hot 30 inches waiting for that cutty lmao


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY FOR BLESSING ME WITH ALL THIS GREAT CHROME AND GOLD STUFF.
IF U NEED CHROME OR GOLD PLATING DONE HOLLA AT ME FOR INFO.
YA'LL LUCKY THIS BABY IS FOR SALE NOW BECAUSE IT WAS GOING TO GIVE ALOT OF U CATS A PROBLEM! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> stay true to da game PIMP JUICE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;


*U ALREADY KNOW YA BOY GONNA STAY DOWN LIKE FOUR FLATS AND THE SPARE IN THE BACK.
I'M JUST TRYING TO DO SOME DAVID COPPERFIELD :inout: TYPE OF STUFF RIGHT NOW. 
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO U AL*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Yo fon you need me to bring the hot dog buns for all them wieners haha


:rimshot:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

Sunday bump !!!!!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

22" Asanti Rims and Tires for the low! Hit me if interested practically NEW!


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

CJAY said:


> 22" Asanti Rims and Tires for the low! Hit me if interested practically NEW!


How much ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MR.SUPERB said:


> Sunday bump !!!!!!!


Whats good pimp i seen you out smashin the rag EVERYWHERE friday that bitch clean as fuck


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Whats good pimp i seen you out smashin the rag EVERYWHERE friday that bitch clean as fuck


Good looking out folks , I'm just try'n 2 keep up wit y'all .......


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY GAME OVER FAMILY FOR MAKING A ***** FEEL REAL HOMIE LUV AND RESPECTED ON HIS BIRTHDAY YESTURDAY.:thumbsup:
SUPER LOVE TO MY MY KIDS,MY GIRL AND FAMILY FOR THERE UNCONDITIONAL LOVE EVERYDAY AND EXTRA LOVE ON A ***** BIRTHDAY.:tears:
I ENJOYED MYSELF YA'LL.:yes: I LOVE ALL YA'LL AND LETS CONTINUE TO RIDE THIS YEAR OUT SMASHIN THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND SMASH,STOMP AND KILL UMM IN THE 2013!:h5:
GAME OVER CC #1 FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!:drama:
NO LOVE TO THE CHARGERS FOR FUCKIN UP MY BIRTHDAY.:thumbsdown: I'M TIRED OF U ****** PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS!:banghead: 
I WAS HAPPY ALLDAY UNTILL U ****** WANNA FUCK MY DAY OFF AT 9PM. :finger:

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LAST NIGHT WAS HELLA BUNK!! WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TAG TEAM CREW LAST NIGHT?!?:dunno:
I DIDN'T SEE NO ROGER/JUST 2 LOW..:no: WELL I DID SEE ONE MEMEBER:thumbsup:
NO WILL/STR8 GAME:no: OR NO CHAIO/?????!:no:

COME ON FELLAS REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS AND COMING OUT LAST WEEK IN THAT NICE 12 PLUS CAR LINE UP WITH A HOPPER ASKING FOR GAME OVER CC WAS JUST BEAUTYFUL.:worship:
I REALLY THOUGHT YA'LL WAS READY TO GET THIS S.D BUMPER CHECKIN THANG BACK JUMPING. :thumbsup:
YA'LL SAID YA'LL WAS BUSY LAST MONDAY FOR THE J STREET HOP. OK WE UNDERSTAND BUT THIS SUNDAY I JUST KNEW YA'LL WAS GOING TO BE THERE IN THAT 12 PLUS LINE UP AGAIN READY TO PLAY. 
I GUESS I WAS ON THE SHOW MTV PUNK'D BECAUSE LAST NIGHT WAS A COMPLETE JOKE! :facepalm:

AFTER VEGAS GAME OVER CC IS COMING TO FINISH WHAT YA'LL STARTED. STREET AND RADICAL!!
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL!!
*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MR.SUPERB said:


> Good looking out folks , I'm just try'n 2 keep up wit y'all .......


shit im tryna be like you pimp i want the top dropped with full chrome undies on big wheels riding


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*AIGHT I'M DONE TALKIN MY LOWRIDER SHIT S.D.

THE ALL U CAN EAT LOWRIDER FEST IS HERE ONCE AGAIN.
WE WILL BE GOING ON WEDNESDAY AROUND 6ISH. IF ANYTHING CHANGES I WILL LET YA'LL KNOW.
ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS ARE WELCOME. 

REMEMBER WHAT U MISSED LAST MONTH, DON'T MISS OUT AGAIN!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LAST NIGHT WAS HELLA BUNK!! WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TAG TEAM CREW LAST NIGHT?!?:dunno:
> I DIDN'T SEE NO ROGER/JUST 2 LOW..:no: WELL I DID SEE ONE MEMEBER:thumbsup:
> NO WILL/STR8 GAME:no: OR NO CHAIO/?????!:no:
> 
> ...


damn pimp like that yeah it was wack out there nobody was out at all and had me do my lincoln for no reason cause i was in the middle of breaking it down to 4 batteries when all the talk started so now i gotta redo my shit again and break him down to lay and play but fuck it it was hot and ready last night to play a little bit but nobody to play with fuck it gameover on top


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AIGHT I'M DONE TALKIN MY LOWRIDER SHIT S.D.
> 
> THE ALL U CAN EAT LOWRIDER FEST IS HERE ONCE AGAIN.
> WE WILL BE GOING ON WEDNESDAY AROUND 6ISH. IF ANYTHING CHANGES I WILL LET YA'LL KNOW.
> ...


throw the pic back up just in case they forgot what they missed


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

happy late birthday stephon and yes chargers fucked up my day also


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY GAME OVER FAMILY FOR MAKING A ***** FEEL REAL HOMIE LUV AND RESPECTED ON HIS BIRTHDAY YESTURDAY.:thumbsup:
> SUPER LOVE TO MY MY KIDS,MY GIRL AND FAMILY FOR THERE UNCONDITIONAL LOVE EVERYDAY AND EXTRA LOVE ON A ***** BIRTHDAY.:tears:
> I ENJOYED MYSELF YA'LL.:yes: I LOVE ALL YA'LL AND LETS CONTINUE TO RIDE THIS YEAR OUT SMASHIN THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND SMASH,STOMP AND KILL UMM IN THE 2013!:h5:
> GAME OVER CC #1 FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!:drama:
> ...


happy late birthday homie and the chargers made my day


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> damn pimp like that yeah it was wack out there nobody was out at all and had me do my lincoln for no reason cause i was in the middle of breaking it down to 4 batteries when all the talk started so now i gotta redo my shit again and break him down to lay and play but fuck it it was hot and ready last night to play a little bit but nobody to play with fuck it gameover on top


You hopping victor today?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL..
> 
> THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED
> 
> ...


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> damn pimp like that yeah it was wack out there nobody was out at all and had me do my lincoln for no reason cause i was in the middle of breaking it down to 4 batteries when all the talk started so now i gotta redo my shit again and break him down to lay and play but fuck it it was hot and ready last night to play a little bit but nobody to play with fuck it gameover on top


 IM PRETTY SURE U WERENT IN YOUR LINCOLN LAST NIGHT! BUT I WANNA SEE SOME ACTION SOON LAST NIGHT WAS A WASTE OF TIME :drama:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

alex75 said:


> happy late birthday stephon and yes chargers fucked up my day also


*
THANKS FOR THE LOVE LEX.:thumbsup: I GUESS WE WERE BOTH IN THE SAME BOAT LAST NIGHT...:tears::banghead:*



streetkingz13 said:


> happy late birthday homie and the chargers made my day


*THANKS FOR THE LUV DOGGIE:thumbsup: AND GLAD TO HEAR THE CHARGERS MADE YOUR DAY. :x:
WHO'S UR NFL TEAM ANYWAY?*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

*THANKS FOR THE LUV DOGGIE:thumbsup: AND GLAD TO HEAR THE CHARGERS MADE YOUR DAY. :x:
WHO'S UR NFL TEAM ANYWAY?*[/QUOTE

_OAKLAND RAIDERS_


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IF ANY OF U SD RIDAZ NEED THE NEW BIG FISH VIDEO VOL.65 SCENE FROM THE BIG M PICNIC,WALMART AND WHERE THAT DUDE GOT LANDED ON BY THE CAR PLEASE LET ME KNOW.
ALSO THE NEW VOL.66 IS NOW OUT WITH SCENES FROM THE AZTLAN PICNIC,WALMART,STRICTLY RIDIN PICNIC WHERE GAME OVER,CURBSIDE,JUST 2 LOW AND STR8 GAME SMASHIN ON THE L.A HOMIES..

I'M HOOKIN UP WITH BIG FISH EITHER LATE TONIGHT OR FIRST THING IN THE MORNING. IF ANY OF U GUYS WANT ANY VIDEO'S PLEASE POST WHICH ONE U WANT AND I WILL GLADLY GRAB U A COPY. DVD OR 10 BUCKS A PIECE

EITHER POST IT ON THE BOARDS OR TEXT ME SO I CAN WRITE IT DOWN. 619-920-2006
YA'LLS SHIT TALKING LOWRIDER PATNA... STEFEZZY!! *


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> IM PRETTY SURE U WERENT IN YOUR LINCOLN LAST NIGHT! BUT I WANNA SEE SOME ACTION SOON LAST NIGHT WAS A WASTE OF TIME :drama:


your right i was driving the donk and my homie was driving my lincoln i told ys he was in route but you told me nobody was commin out so we all just left so yeah my lincoln was out last night i cant drive all my cars so i had to let the homie drive it out there for me


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> You hopping victor today?


lets not worry about what me and vic do cause if i recall you guys called me out last weekend and said lets do it next sunday and i was there where was you guys? And as a matter of fact wasnt you supposed to hop big boi last mon and not show up also i even call ya guys to see what was up cause we even had my lincoln there then so lets not worry about what me and vic do cause YOU GUYS called me out  and i was therr


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> your right i was driving the donk and my homie was driving my lincoln i told ys he was in route but you told me nobody was commin out so we all just left so yeah my lincoln was out last night i cant drive all my cars so i had to let the homie drive it out there for me


Must be nice baller! I cant even afford to drive one car lol


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> lets not worry about what me and vic do cause if i recall you guys called me out last weekend and said lets do it next sunday and i was there where was you guys? And as a matter of fact wasnt you supposed to hop big boi last mon and not show up also i even call ya guys to see what was up cause we even had my lincoln there then so lets not worry about what me and vic do cause YOU GUYS called me out  and i was therr [/QUOTE
> Lol. My boi is ready when you r


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Must be nice baller! I cant even afford to drive one car lol


Shit far from a baller imma broke ass jus tryna survive and thats hard enough you the baller look at ya lincoln that bitch came along way i give ya alot of props on that


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> LOWLOW MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > lets not worry about what me and vic do cause if i recall you guys called me out last weekend and said lets do it next sunday and i was there where was you guys? And as a matter of fact wasnt you supposed to hop big boi last mon and not show up also i even call ya guys to see what was up cause we even had my lincoln there then so lets not worry about what me and vic do cause YOU GUYS called me out  and i was therr [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> lets not worry about what me and vic do cause if i recall you guys called me out last weekend and said lets do it next sunday and i was there where was you guys? And as a matter of fact wasnt you supposed to hop big boi last mon and not show up also i even call ya guys to see what was up cause we even had my lincoln there then so lets not worry about what me and vic do cause YOU GUYS called me out  and i was therr [/QUOTE
> Lol. My boi is ready when you r


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> ShortRound said:
> 
> 
> > I was out there last night pimp you guys said next sunday well i was there so now when i bring this new car out we will hop but for now we breaking the lincoln back down to lay and play so i can focus on my other project im not a baller like you and have 50 cars at once i gotta bbig build one at a time lol


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> ShortRound said:
> 
> 
> > I was out there last night pimp you guys said next sunday well i was there so now when i bring this new car out we will hop but for now we breaking the lincoln back down to lay and play so i can focus on my other project im not a baller like you and have 50 cars at once i gotta bbig build one at a time lol
> ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> LOWLOW MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. baller.
> ...


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

We cant all drive a ferrari to the hops


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/50810708 a video that i put my duece in for the homie...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> http://vimeo.com/50810708 a video that i put my duece in for the homie...


Song is dope, video is dope, car is dope.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> We cant all drive a ferrari to the hops


shit come get it pimp you to can own it and drive it to the hops lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> http://vimeo.com/50810708 a video that i put my duece in for the homie...


*DAAAMN THAT VIDEO WAS CLASSIC MY NIGG. THE DUECE LOOK REAL GOOD AND THE SONG WAS SLAPPIN.
I DON'T REALLY BUMP THAT STR8 HIP HOP STUFF BUT THAT SONG WAS REAL AND FACTS OF LIFE. IT CAN PLAY IN MY RIDE.
I SEEN THE FIRST RAPPER FROM SOMEWHERE. TELL HIM GOOD SHIT AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND MUCH PROPS TO U AND THE DUECE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> *THANKS FOR THE LUV DOGGIE:thumbsup: AND GLAD TO HEAR THE CHARGERS MADE YOUR DAY. :x:
> WHO'S UR NFL TEAM ANYWAY?*[/QUOTE
> 
> _OAKLAND RAIDERS_


*AHH SHIT...:facepalm:
I SEE WHY THE CHARGERS MADE YOUR DAY PIMP JUICE. :yes:
YA'LL STILL CANT GET OVER THE FACT WE SERVED YA'LL..:no: I UNDERSTAND UR FEELINGS!:tears:








AND IF U EVER HERE A SD FAN YELL RAIDERS SUCK...
HERE'S WHY...:rofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*AIGHT SO FAR I HAVE ERIK,CJ,MARBELL,JOSE,MONDO,RICK AND ONE MORE CAT THAT DIDN'T LEAVE HIS NAME FOR THE DVD'S.
I GOT YA'LL COVERED. IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS UMM PLEASE TEXT OR POST ON BOARDS.
*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Good looking boy ha ha ha


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AHH SHIT...:facepalm:
> I SEE WHY THE CHARGERS MADE YOUR DAY PIMP JUICE. :yes:
> YA'LL STILL CANT GET OVER THE FACT WE SERVED YA'LL..:no: I UNDERSTAND UR FEELINGS!:tears:
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone going to vegas gameover will be in the building tomorrow reppin in vegas jus tryna see if anyone else going from sd so we could get together and grab a drink


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

You ballers be careful out there in Vegas, Enjoy those hops, record some shit and post it for us Broke people that cant make it...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

same here ,:happysad:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN THAT VIDEO WAS CLASSIC MY NIGG. THE DUECE LOOK REAL GOOD AND THE SONG WAS SLAPPIN.
> I DON'T REALLY BUMP THAT STR8 HIP HOP STUFF BUT THAT SONG WAS REAL AND FACTS OF LIFE. IT CAN PLAY IN MY RIDE.
> I SEEN THE FIRST RAPPER FROM SOMEWHERE. TELL HIM GOOD SHIT AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND MUCH PROPS TO U AND THE DUECE.:thumbsup:*


I dont listen to that shit.. lol just helpin my bros homie out...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I see you down there ron whats up wit a vid post


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

You couldnt see shit bro so I deleted it, mike 65 has a better video


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

We going to the casino today to sycuan if anyone wants to roll snd eat and talk lowriding your more then wlecime all clubs and solo riders feel free to join us around 7pm


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

I got the big videos s.d. I Will hit u cats that ordered tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I got the big videos s.d. I Will hit u cats that ordered tonight or tomorrow.
> View attachment 552537


TOMORROW SOUNDS GOOD THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:......WE ALL NEED TO STINK TO GATHER MY BROTHERS:yes:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I got the big videos s.d. I Will hit u cats that ordered tonight or tomorrow.
> View attachment 552537


I'm ready whenever u r playboy ?


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOW LOW MIKE I'll SEE YOU IN VEGAS BOSS AND WHOEVER ELSE IS GOING!FEEZEY HIT ME WHEN YOU READY FOR ME TO COME GET THEM DVD's MY ASS WILL BE WATCHING THEM ON THE DRIVE TO VEGAS


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOW LOW MIKE I'll SEE YOU IN VEGAS BOSS AND WHOEVER ELSE IS GOING!FEEZEY HIT ME WHEN YOU READY FOR ME TO COME GET THEM DVD's MY ASS WILL BE WATCHING THEM ON THE DRIVE TO VEGAS


Hit me up pimp 6196234411


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FASHO!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Me and mike out here at the circus circus in Vegas anyone else out here??


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

Jimmie I'm here hit me up 6199547009


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

gotta love Vegas gas prices.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

The game is in the house


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

STRAIGHT GAME did there Thang In Las Vegas!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE CAR CLUB LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW 2012!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxfzv1nTRZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 555244
> View attachment 555246
> View attachment 555247
> STRAIGHT GAME did there Thang In Las Vegas!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I see u gamer


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I see u gamer


:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

INDIVIDUALS C.C SAN DIEGO @ VEGAS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


83bluemagic said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C SAN DIEGO @ VEGAS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Is that darling Danika...?!


83bluemagic said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C SAN DIEGO @ VEGAS


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C SAN DIEGO @ VEGAS


:h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

http://youtu.be/aOpKWcRXGYs


about time we see some action:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a goodtime in vegas give props to the ones that made it out from sd my boy tiny joey yall cool people and to the gamers for holding it down for the city even tho yall was shady to a GAMEOVER member sep manny but anyways i give yall props for makin it out there and dj lincoln was working good as fuck out there so was mannys but had some issues with rims lol but anyways props to yall


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I had a goodtime in vegas give props to the ones that made it out from sd my boy tiny joey yall cool people and to the gamers for holding it down for the city even tho yall was shady to a GAMEOVER member sep manny but anyways i give yall props for makin it out there and dj lincoln was working good as fuck out there so was mannys but had some issues with rims lol but anyways props to yall


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

GOOD SHIT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigk said:


> GOOD SHIT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


We did what we could, Big $K$! I had room in the driveway for 2 more trailers man where was you at?????


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I had a goodtime in vegas give props to the ones that made it out from sd my boy tiny joey yall cool people and to the gamers for holding it down for the city even tho yall was shady to a GAMEOVER member sep manny but anyways i give yall props for makin it out there and dj lincoln was working good as fuck out there so was mannys but had some issues with rims lol but anyways props to yall


Hahaha. Yup. It felt like we had a NASCAR pip stop team. Didn't want to stop the action.... 2 rims later and a bent rear end later I still drove back to the spot.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> We did what we could, Big $K$! I had room in the driveway for 2 more trailers man where was you at?????


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Hahaha. Yup. It felt like we had a NASCAR pip stop team. Didn't want to stop the action.... 2 rims later and a bent rear end later I still drove back to the spot.


na you did that pimp much respect and props


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Good shit gamers this shit dont stop sd to la to lv and what


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Good shit gamers this shit dont stop sd to la to lv and what


Quoted For Truth


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I see you hatt


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I see ya down there tone i see you guys dont wanna post that vid from the other night at the reasturaunt i dont blame ya i wouldnt wanna post it neither lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> to the gamers for holding it down for the city *even tho yall was shady to a GAMEOVER member* sep manny but anyways i give yall props for makin it out there and dj lincoln was working good as fuck out there so was mannys but had some issues with rims lol but anyways props to yall


*LISTEN MIKE IF CERTAIN CATS WAS ACTING SHADY OUTTA TOWN.. FUCK UMM?!? :finger: U FROM GAME OVER CC ACT LIKE IT.:angry:
SD IS SUPPOSE TO REP TOGETHER WHEN WE GO OUTTA TOWN. :h5: 
SOME DUDES FORGET THE SD LOWRIDER TRADITION!!:facepalm:
MUCH PROPS TO THOSE FOR KEEPING IT 1,000 AT ALL TIMES FROM STR8 GAME CC.:worship: NO PROPS TO THOSE THAT DON'T NO HOW TO SEPERATE THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN IN TOWN AND OUTTA TOWN HOPPIN BEEF/RESPECT..

I HEARD SOME WERE ACTING FUNNY IN L.A AT THE STRICTLY RIDIN PICNIC NOW IN VEGAS.. 2 TIMES IS 2 MANY!! 
IF U FEEL FROGISH FIX UR RIDA AND LEAP.. ***** GAME OVER!!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 555244
> View attachment 555246
> View attachment 555247
> STRAIGHT GAME did there Thang In Las Vegas!!!



*PROPS TO STR8 GAME CC FOR PUTTING IT DOWN OUTTA TOWN..:thumbsup:
THEM VIDEOS LOOK REAL GOOD FELLAS EVEN THO U SAID U DON'T HOP AGAIST G-BODY'S. :rimshot:
G-BODY OR NOT UR SHIT WAS WORKING PIMP JUICE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LISTEN MIKE IF CERTAIN CATS WAS ACTING SHADY OUTTA TOWN.. FUCK UMM?!? :finger: U FROM GAME OVER CC ACT LIKE IT.:angry:
> SD IS SUPPOSE TO REP TOGETHER WHEN WE GO OUTTA TOWN. :h5:
> SOME DUDES FORGET THE SD LOWRIDER TRADITION!!:facepalm:
> MUCH PROPS TO THOSE FOR KEEPING IT 1,000 AT ALL TIMES FROM STR8 GAME CC.:worship: NO PROPS TO THOSE THAT DON'T NO HOW TO SEPERATE THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN IN TOWN AND OUTTA TOWN HOPPIN BEEF/RESPECT..
> ...


Yeah im not even trippin i jus feel if someone says whats up its common courtesy to say whats up back and like ya ssid the little in town beef is kus lowriding beef so i dont see why that has to be so personal with some cats thats all but it is what it is and yes im getting my car ready as we speak so hopefully this weekend it will be out there putting in work so everyone be ready


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *PROPS TO STR8 GAME CC FOR PUTTING IT DOWN OUTTA TOWN..:thumbsup:
> THEM VIDEOS LOOK REAL GOOD FELLAS EVEN THO U SAID U DON'T HOP AGAIST G-BODY'S. :rimshot:
> G-BODY OR NOT UR SHIT WAS WORKING PIMP JUICE.:thumbsup:*


 no other Lincoln besides the one in the video wanted a piece. Lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> no other Lincoln besides the one in the video wanted a piece. Lol


shit i wanted a peice at yalls picnic and there was no other lincolns there that wanted to hop and he said he wouldnt hop against a gbody then so why would he now???? He went as far as going to the oit and hopping alone when truth is he would of beat me that day cause my shit broke but instead wanted to hop alone then go to lv and hop with nothing but gbodys


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *PROPS TO STR8 GAME CC FOR PUTTING IT DOWN OUTTA TOWN..:thumbsup:
> THEM VIDEOS LOOK REAL GOOD FELLAS EVEN THO U SAID U DON'T HOP AGAIST G-BODY'S. :rimshot:
> G-BODY OR NOT UR SHIT WAS WORKING PIMP JUICE.:thumbsup:*


I was out there to handle Business. I called out any lincolns out there. Nobody said shit. If you noticed there was only 1 lincoln to jump w/ which I did, even though he was doing like 75-80(?) inches. He got stuck and I got that. Oh wait, sorry I forgot you werent there, no Gameover SD cars were there, and you have no idea what your speaking on. The gbodys I jumped with were clean chromed out cars. They didnt have chunks of metal for a arm extensions and ashy undercarriages.Ive said it before, come clean. Thats it.That Blue LS (MAJESTICS PORTLAND)was actually in the show the day before.Yeah he came from the show to the hops w/ that car. Clean as FUCK. Just think of this....in SD I nosed up w/ 2 Lincolns from Low Bottoms,Archie in his lincoln,and called out you in your lincoln.Name the Gbodys Ive Called out?? NONE,only reason it went down is cause it was out of towners, and they were clean. Thanks For Your Concern:run:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> I was out there to handle Business. I called out any lincolns out there. Nobody said shit. If you noticed there was only 1 lincoln to jump w/ which I did, even though he was doing like 75-80(?) inches. He got stuck and I got that. Oh wait, sorry I forgot you werent there, no Gameover SD cars were there, and you have no idea what your speaking on. The gbodys I jumped with were clean chromed out cars. They didnt have chunks of metal for a arm extensions and ashy undercarriages.Ive said it before, come clean. Thats it.That Blue LS (MAJESTICS PORTLAND)was actually in the show the day before.Yeah he came from the show to the hops w/ that car. Clean as FUCK. Just think of this....in SD I nosed up w/ 2 Lincolns from Low Bottoms,Archie in his lincoln,and called out you in your lincoln. Name the Gbodys Ive Called out?? NONE,only reason it went down is cause it was out of towners, and they were clean. Thanks For Your Concern:run:


My cutty was clean yeah i didnt have chrome on it but all my shit was clean so ya cant say that about me when i called ya out its all love from me pimp i dont take it to heart but ill be back out there real soon with another clean hopper


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> shit i wanted a peice at yalls picnic and there was no other lincolns there that wanted to hop and he said he wouldnt hop against a gbody then so why would he now???? He went as far as going to the oit and hopping alone when truth is he would of beat me that day cause my shit broke but instead wanted to hop alone then go to lv and hop with nothing but gbodys


Think of who I turned down from out of town g-body or not in a hop..... Nobody. Again I said I did cause they were out of towners and they were clean. Why should I do what youguys want when you dont want to get on the same level. I didnt build a g-body, I built a lincoln. The 2 peeps speaking on me both have lincolns yet neither want to jump lincolns, you want to jump g bodys. WTF Im good of youguys :dunno:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bottom Line, Im not on here to get any of your approval. Couldnt care less what you think. Im from STRAIGHT GAME and we did our thing in the hops, other SD clubs did there thing in the show( KlIQUE, MAJESTICS,ETC), and it was a good time.:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Think of who I turned down from out of town g-body or not in a hop..... Nobody. Again I said I did cause they were out of towners and they were clean. Why should I do what youguys want when you dont want to get on the same level. I didnt build a g-body, I built a lincoln. The 2 peeps speaking on me both have lincolns yet neither want to jump lincolns, you want to jump g bodys. WTF Im good of youguys :dunno:


bullshit i never said you cant get a hop with my lincoln i told ya ill hop my lincoln with you your doing higher inches but fuck it i would still hop with ya  ill hop with anyone gbody or not idc just as long as its clean idc if ya got chrome or not just be clean thats all i ask


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Bottom Line, Im not on here to get any of your approval. Couldnt care less what you think. Im from STRAIGHT GAME and we did our thing in the hops, other SD clubs did there thing in the show( KlIQUE, MAJESTICS,ETC), and it was a good time.:thumbsup:


Like i said this shit is all for fun for me so no disrespect keep doing what ya doing but dont turn down hops as long as they clean and not ragedy  but yes i got another gbody comming soon and trust me it will be clean and ready


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

drockone619 said:


> Bottom Line, Im not on here to get any of your approval. Couldnt care less what you think. Im from STRAIGHT GAME and we did our thing in the hops, other SD clubs did there thing in the show( KlIQUE, MAJESTICS,ETC), and it was a good time.:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I was out there to handle Business. I called out any lincolns out there. Nobody said shit. If you noticed there was only 1 lincoln to jump w/ which I did, even though he was doing like 75-80(?) inches. He got stuck and I got that. Oh wait, sorry I forgot you werent there, no Gameover SD cars were there, and you have no idea what your speaking on. The gbodys I jumped with were clean chromed out cars. They didnt have chunks of metal for a arm extensions and ashy undercarriages.Ive said it before, come clean. Thats it.That Blue LS (MAJESTICS PORTLAND)was actually in the show the day before.Yeah he came from the show to the hops w/ that car. Clean as FUCK. Just think of this....in SD I nosed up w/ 2 Lincolns from Low Bottoms,Archie in his lincoln,and called out you in your lincoln.Name the Gbodys Ive Called out?? NONE,only reason it went down is cause it was out of towners, and they were clean. Thanks For Your Concern:run:


*I DIDN'T MEAN ANY DISRESPECT PIMP JUICE, U AND UR CLUB DID YA'LL THANG PERIOD...I WASN'T SPEAKING ON THE LINCOLN JUST THE G-BODYS.
I WAS JUST SPEAKING ON UR WORDS U QUOTED.. AND NO THE WHITE G-BODY CAR U JUMP WITH WAS NOT SUPER CLEAN OR FULL CHROME. MATTER OF FACT IF U WATCH THE VIDEO THE CAR DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A CHROME REAR END OR DRIVE SHAFT. THAT THING HAS A BASIC PAINT,BASIC TOP,BASIC RIMS AND CHROME FRONT SUSPENSION.. 
SO CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ!:facepalm:
UR RIGHT...GAME OVER DID NOT BRING A CAR TO VEGAS DUE TO HIGH GAS PRICES AND CHARITY. IT WAS TO PRICEY AND WE RATHER KEEP OUR CLUB MONEY AROUND FOR MORE IMPORTANT CLUB THINGS. 
BUT GAME OVER SHIRTS WERE IN VEGAS. *

I MEAN LOOK AT IT FROM THIS VIEW.. THAT MATHA FUCKA LOOK BASIC FOLKS! IS THAT PIPES I SEE STICKIN OUT? 



tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Bottom Line, Im not on here to get any of your approval. Couldnt care less what you think. Im from STRAIGHT GAME and we did our thing in the hops, other SD clubs did there thing in the show( KlIQUE, MAJESTICS,ETC), and it was a good time.:thumbsup:


*AMEN TO THAT PIMP..
I'M NOT TAKEIN NOTHING AWAY FROM U. YOUR LINCOLN IS WORKING PERIOD.
I JUST DIDN'T UNDERSTAND HOW U SAID U DON'T HOP AGAINST G-BODY'S LATE AUG. 2012 AT UR PICNIC WHEN MIKE FROM GAME OVER PULLED UP ON U. AND HERE IT IS MONTH IN A HALF LATER OCT. 2012 AND U HOPPING AGAINST G-BODY'S IN WORSE CONDITION. AND THE FUCKIN PIPES ARE STICKIN OUT IN THE WORSE WAY. BUT U CALL THAT SUPER CLEAN!

MY APOLOGY IF IT SEEMS LIKE WE HATIN. U DID YOUR THANG PERIOD,POINT,BLANK!!! WHEN U SPEAK WE LISTEN... CASE CLOSE!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DIDN'T MEAN ANY DISRESPECT PIMP JUICE, U AND UR CLUB DID YA'LL THANG PERIOD...I WASN'T SPEAKING ON THE LINCOLN JUST THE G-BODYS.
> I WAS JUST SPEAKING ON UR WORDS U QUOTED.. AND NO THE WHITE G-BODY CAR U JUMP WITH WAS NOT SUPER CLEAN OR FULL CHROME. MATTER OF FACT IF U WATCH THE VIDEO THE CAR DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A CHROME REAR END OR DRIVE SHAFT. THAT THING HAS A BASIC PAINT,BASIC TOP,BASIC RIMS AND CHROME FRONT SUSPENSION..
> SO CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ!:facepalm:
> UR RIGHT...GAME OVER DID NOT BRING A CAR TO VEGAS DUE TO HIGH GAS PRICES AND CHARITY. IT WAS TO PRICEY AND WE RATHER KEEP OUR CLUB MONEY AROUND FOR MORE IMPORTANT CLUB THINGS.
> ...


If you forgot, you werent there. Ask your Club if I was trying to hop w/ that car??? Even Mike asked if I was jumping with that and I said NO I want the Blue one.I pulled up there to jump w/ the Blue one and he was fixing a motor. While sitting there waiting, the white one nosed up, So i took flight. Yeah,he wasnt fully chromed out, but he had chrome and was from LA, so he got it. Then the Blue car tried to back out after the white one got busted down. Finally he said fuck it in the end, and we all went for it. Thats when I got the LS and the white one again at the same time. Theres your play by play and if you need any more info, let me know and Ill give you the REAL. ASK THAT and if Im lying put me on Blast.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AMEN TO THAT PIMP..
> I'M NOT TAKEIN NOTHING AWAY FROM U. YOUR LINCOLN IS WORKING PERIOD.
> I JUST DIDN'T UNDERSTAND HOW U SAID U DON'T HOP AGAINST G-BODY'S LATE AUG. 2012 AT UR PICNIC WHEN MIKE FROM GAME OVER PULLED UP ON U. AND HERE IT IS MONTH IN A HALF LATER OCT. 2012 AND U HOPPING AGAINST G-BODY'S IN WORSE CONDITION. AND THE FUCKIN PIPES ARE STICKIN OUT IN THE WORSE WAY. BUT U CALL THAT SUPER CLEAN!
> 
> MY APOLOGY IF IT SEEMS LIKE WE HATIN. U DID YOUR THANG PERIOD,POINT,BLANK!!! WHEN U SPEAK WE LISTEN... CASE CLOSE!!*


All due respect.....I just dont understand why you have to speak on me after YOU didnt have a car to jump at either event. Ill say this to you. You wanna jump w/ me, bring your lincoln otherwise I have no hopping words for you. I dont need to hear what your coming with or what you had. I HAVE A LINCOLN YOU HAVE A LINCOLN, lets do it or say no more.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I NO U AINT CALLING OUR MR PIMP JUICE


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


DIPN714 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I NO U AINT CALLING OUR MR PIMP JUICE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> If you forgot, you werent there. Ask your Club if I was trying to hop w/ that car??? Even Mike asked if I was jumping with that and I said NO I want the Blue one.I pulled up there to jump w/ the Blue one and he was fixing a motor. While sitting there waiting, *the white one nosed up, So i took flight. *Yeah,he wasnt fully chromed out, but he had chrome *and was from LA, so he got it.* Then the Blue car tried to back out after the white one got busted down. Finally he said fuck it in the end, and we all went for it. Thats when I got the LS and the white one again at the same time. Theres your play by play and if you need any more info, let me know and Ill give you the REAL. ASK THAT and if Im lying put me on Blast.


*WHY ASK A CLUB MEMBER WHEN I CAN WATCH THE VIDEO PIMP? I'M NOT THE ONE WHO SAID I DON'T HOP AGAINST G-BODY'S...:no: U DID!:yes:
I WAS JUST SPEAKING ON WHAT U QOUTED IN THE PAST. 
U WERE JUST SAYING THEY WERE SUPER CLEAN UNTILL I POINTED OUT THE JANKYNESS.:barf:
FAR AS THE RAGADY WHITE ONE PULLIN UP AND U TAKING FLIGHT. THAT WAS COOL BUT MIKE PULLED UP ON U AT UR PICNIC AND U DIDN'T TAKE FLIGHT. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT WAS THE DIFFERANCE. I DIDN'T MEAN ANY TYPE OF DISRESPECT OR TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM UR WINS.*


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE cruising the Las Vegas strip after the lowrider supershow!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx4-ViMd6u0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> All due respect.....I just dont understand why you have to speak on me after YOU didnt have a car to jump at either event. Ill say this to you. You wanna jump w/ me, bring your lincoln otherwise I have no hopping words for you. I dont need to hear what your coming with or what you had. I HAVE A LINCOLN YOU HAVE A LINCOLN, lets do it or say no more.


*
HEAR LET ME REPOST WHAT U POSTED... HERE'S WHY I'M SPEAKIN/ASKIN A ? PIMP.. U SAID ONE THING TO US BUT DID ANOTHER WITH A "G-BODY" "NO WHERE NEAR UR LEVEL"*



drockone619 said:


> You see what my car does on our flyer. Yeah Mike pulled up on me in a G-body. Maybe you forgot, but look back a couple of pages at my car and look at Mikes. You damn right I aint hoppin w/ that. we aint on tha same level.PERIOD


*HERE'S ANOTHER ONE U POSTED...*



drockone619 said:


> Never said any specific thing about your car other than there is a difference. If i need to be specific, *its im chromed out and molded. your extended and painted. My arm takes a couple of weeks to make. Yours is 1 day. I told you the Body was clean and pointed out the fact that I have the chrome and candy* that Id have to match. You dont. Thats all that I care about. *Equal dedication *if you want to hop. Is that to much to ask. No crying over here.If you dont understand that, I dont want to hop.


*IF I SPEAK ON SOMETHING AND DO OTHER WISE. PLEASE ASK ME,CLOWN ME OR PUT ME ON BLAST ABOUT IT AND I WILL CONTINUE TO DO THE SAME AND THIS GOES FOR ANY AND EVERY BODY INCLUDIN MYSELF/CLUB. 
ONCE AGAIN NO DISRESPECT TO U OR OTHERS.

FAR AS HOPPIN... HERE'S ANOTHER FALONIE ? FOR U...
WHY ARE U ASKING ME TO BRING MY LINCOLN WHEN U HOP AGAINST G-BODY'S NOW? 
THIS AIN'T BURGER KING, U CAN'T HAVE IT YOUR WAY.:no:
U WENT AGAINT UR OWN RULES ALREADY. I WILL SWING WHAT I BRING. MIGHT BE THE LINCOLN MIGHT BE A G-BODY.
SO I TELL U WHAT! 
FUCK WHAT I'M BUILDIN OR WHAT I HAD. STEFEZZY FROM GAME OVER CC STAY READY TO PLAY AND ALL MY SHIT WILL BE
SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN CLEAN. JUST LIKE U ASK!
U WOULD KNOW THIS IF YOUR HOPPIN CREW WOULD COME OUT AND PLAY. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I NO U AINT CALLING OUR MR PIMP JUICE


*
COME ON NOW BIG AL...:rofl: YEA IT LOOK GOOD IN VEGAS BUT ASK THEM WHAT IT DO IN DIEGO. TRUTH IS U USE TO COME OUT TO SD AND WATCH THE HOPS OFTEN AND NOW U CAN'T WATCH A HOP IF U PAYED FOR ONE. U KNOW WHO ON TOP AND WHO NOT!! AND WE ONLY BEEN OUT A YEAR.
HOPEFULLY THEY MAKE A COME BACK BECAUSE WORD IS THEY OUT SHOPPIN FOR HOPPERS TO COME GET YA BOY NOT EVEN KNOWING I STAY READY..

GAME OVER CC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> KLIQUE cruising the Las Vegas strip after the lowrider supershow!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx4-ViMd6u0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


*LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS..*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> HEAR LET ME REPOST WHAT U POSTED... HERE'S WHY I'M SPEAKIN/ASKIN A ? PIMP.. U SAID ONE THING TO US BUT DID ANOTHER WITH A "G-BODY" THAT'S "NO WHERE NEAR UR LEVEL"*
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna go back lets go back. At Baby Smokes funeral(RIP) you said we can hop, I said fuck hoppin a g-body build a lincoln. You said you aint building no TAXI.So from there I left it alone. Ive had this lincoln for years and you havent built not 1 lincoln. Then you buy a working TAXI from my club, Im thinking Im finally gonna get that HOP, and you make it a show car. :roflmao:Im from SD as well as you and MIKE. Youguys have both known I got a lincoln and wanna jump lincolns. So in our town, you both having lincolns, why do you go get a gbody to pull up? If you dont want to go get the lincolns just leave me alone as I leave you alone. I never nosed up to any of the gbodys in SD. If you didnt hear the 2 other times its been said, The Guy was from LA not from SD and I wasnt gonna back down from someone from another city that has no idea what Im on. If you think I didnt care, why didnt I just chase around all the other gbodys as well and nose up??? You think those were the only ones there???? I didnt want that white car, the car I nosed for(PORTLAND MAJESTICS) was cleaner than any gbody youve ever built or bought so :facepalm::loco:. Heres a Falonie ? for you.... if you insist on jumping w/ me so bad, and you knew I wanted to jump w/ lincolns before this and you had one, why didnt you ever pull up then???? My car never got on the bumper in SD cause i didnt need or care to push it like that.My car my choice, no need for your opinion.My trunk and rear end has been the same. All chrome, no changes. At our picnic You got to see it on 8 and you still didnt wanna jump lincolns, so why did I need to connect all 10? My motor was used and burnt and I had another one but saw no reason to change it. No OT's were pulling up, and I wasnt trying to beat the bumper up incase I was gonna put it in the show out here if you need to know. I jumped it for the fuck of it to finish off that motor , thats it. BUY/BUILD whatever you need to. If its a gbody from SD, it better be as clean as the BOTTOMS UP ONE otherwise, your wasting your time talking to me.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

STRAIGHT GAME CC


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

In the air and on the ground.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> You wanna go back lets go back. At Baby Smokes funeral(RIP) you said we can hop, I said fuck hoppin a g-body build a lincoln. You said you aint building no TAXI.So from there I left it alone. Ive had this lincoln for years and you havent built not 1 lincoln. Then you buy a working TAXI from my club, Im thinking Im finally gonna get that HOP, and you make it a show car. :roflmao:Im from SD as well as you and MIKE. Youguys have both known I got a lincoln and wanna jump lincolns. So in our town, you both having lincolns, why do you go get a gbody to pull up? If you dont want to go get the lincolns just leave me alone as I leave you alone. I never nosed up to any of the gbodys in SD. If you didnt hear the 2 other times its been said, The Guy was from LA not from SD and I wasnt gonna back down from someone from another city that has no idea what Im on. If you think I didnt care, why didnt I just chase around all the other gbodys as well and nose up??? You think those were the only ones there???? I didnt want that white car, the car I nosed for(PORTLAND MAJESTICS) was cleaner than any gbody youve ever built or bought so :facepalm::loco:. Heres a Falonie ? for you.... if you insist on jumping w/ me so bad, and you knew I wanted to jump w/ lincolns before this and you had one, why didnt you ever pull up then???? My car never got on the bumper in SD cause i didnt need or care to push it like that.My car my choice, no need for your opinion.My trunk and rear end has been the same. All chrome, no changes. At our picnic You got to see it on 8 and you still didnt wanna jump lincolns, so why did I need to connect all 10? My motor was used and burnt and I had another one but saw no reason to change it. No OT's were pulling up, and I wasnt trying to beat the bumper up incase I was gonna put it in the show out here if you need to know. I jumped it for the fuck of it to finish off that motor , thats it. BUY/BUILD whatever you need to. If its a gbody from SD, it better be as clean as the BOTTOMS UP ONE otherwise, your wasting your time talking to me.


*WHY WOULD U SAY MY G-BODY BETTER BE CLEAN AS BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS?:dunno: WHY USE THERE CAR FOR AN EXAMPLE WHEN U CAN USE ONE FROM UR OWN CLUB. UNEXPLAINABLE!:bowrofl:
LISTEN PIMP, I'M NOT CLOWNING UR CAR,TAKING NOTHING AWAY FROM IT PERIOD.:no: 
THE BREAK DOWN IS NOT NEEDED BECAUSE UR CAR IS CORRECT AND RESPECTED NO MATTER WHAT.:thumbsup:
I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHY U JUMP WITH A CUTTY AFTER SAYING TO ME FUCK HOPPIN A G-BODY BUILD A LINCOLN AND TELLIN MIKE U DON'T HOP AGAINST G-BODY'S. 
WHEN BOTH OF OUR G-BODY'S WERE CLEANER THAN THAT WHITE ONE..
THAT'S ALL THAT'S IT..
FAR AS U NOT NOSEIN UP TO ANY G-BODY'S. I DON'T THINK YOUR A NOSE UP TYPE OF RIDA.:no: NO DISRESPECT! BUT GAME OVER DON'T ASK FOR HOPS WE PULL UP TO YOUR BUMPER AND DEMAND A HOP.:rant: SOMETHING YA'LL USE TO DO.:rimshot:
I DON'T INSIST ON JUMPING ON U BADLY PIMP. IF I DID I WOULD HAVE PULLED UP ON U AT YOUR PICNIC AND SERVED U. INSTEAD I GAVE U A PASS ALONG WITH YOUR OTHER HOPPIN MEMBERS. I WAS COOL AS ICE THAT DAY. 
FOR THE RECORD IMMA SWING WHAT I BRING FOLKS AND U NO LONGER GET TO CHOOSE WHAT KIND OF CAR U HOP WITH FROM ME.. U BLEW IT WHEN U WENT AGAINST UR OWN GRAIN.
AS LONG AS IT'S CLEAN U SAID IT'S ALL GOOD RIGHT? UNLESS U SWITCHIN UP AGAIN.. :nicoderm: 
*
*GAME :chuck:VER #1
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> STRAIGHT GAME CC



:thumbsup::worship: *NEED I SAY MORE... THE CAR IS HELLA CLEAN,HELLA JUMPIN AND HELLA CORRECT!*:yes:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

*GRILL*

FOR SALE....90-94 TOWNCARS WILL NOT FIND ANOTHER LIKE IT....AT SHOWS OR STREET...VERY RARE.......


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

say hello to our little friends!!!!! GAMEOVER


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

^^^^^LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!!! Would've been nice to roll out there but a ***** got make that money!!  


GAMEOVER!!!


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

just 2 loww put it down in El Centro today took first place single pump radical and all are cars in the show place. it was a dam food day


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

dam good day. can't forget my boy Jason bringing out the 8 and placed at the show


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

dam good day. can't forget my boy Jason bringing out the 8 and placed at the show


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ShortRound said:


> just 2 loww put it down in El Centro today took first place single pump radical and all are cars in the show place. it was a dam food day





ShortRound said:


> dam good day. can't forget my boy Jason bringing out the 8 and placed at the show


Good shit fellas. Nice job reppin outta town!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I wasn't there but I got my sources...


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

nice


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV,PROPS AND MAJOR CONGRATS TO JUST 2 LOW,HEAVY WEIGHT,CURBSIDE AND GT FOR DOING THA DAAMN THANG IN EL CENTRO. :thumbsup:

GAME OVER CC COULD NOT MAKE IT DUE TO TELLIN SOME SD POLICE FRIENDS WE WOULD SUPPORT THERE EVENT. IT WAS ALL LOVE OUT THERE.
MUCH TO LUV AND PROPS TO THOSE THAT SHOWED UP AND SUPPORTED THE EVENT. IT WAS ALOT OF KIDS OUT THERE INCLUDIN ALL MINES.:rofl:

THE L.A BOYS ARE SUPPOSE TO HIT US TODAY. NOT SURE IF THERE STILL GONNA SHOW UP DUE TO THE RAIN BUT WORD IS THERE COMING TO BATTLE TODAY!!

*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I had a goodtime in vegas give props to the ones that made it out from sd my boy tiny joey yall cool people and to the gamers for holding it down for the city even tho yall was shady to a GAMEOVER member sep manny but anyways i give yall props for makin it out there and dj lincoln was working good as fuck out there so was mannys but had some issues with rims lol but anyways props to yall


Thats right Mike hell of a time bro from the show to the streets to the hop and it was great seen all off of the SD faces in Vegas thanks to Straghtgame for the drinks I was faded the whole time I was there good looking out fellas


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> Thats right Mike hell of a time bro from the show to the streets to the hop and it was great seen all off of the SD faces in Vegas thanks to Straghtgame for the drinks I was faded the whole time I was there good looking out fellas


:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: You guys looked good out there Bro!!!



ShortRound said:


> just 2 loww put it down in El Centro today took first place single pump radical and all are cars in the show place. it was a dam food day





ShortRound said:


> dam good day. can't forget my boy Jason bringing out the 8 and placed at the show


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> I wasn't there but I got my sources...


nice!!!!


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Walmart is dead


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY ASK A CLUB MEMBER WHEN I CAN WATCH THE VIDEO PIMP? I'M NOT THE ONE WHO SAID I DON'T HOP AGAINST G-BODY'S...:no: U DID!:yes:
> I WAS JUST SPEAKING ON WHAT U QOUTED IN THE PAST.
> U WERE JUST SAYING THEY WERE SUPER CLEAN UNTILL I POINTED OUT THE JANKYNESS.:barf:
> FAR AS THE RAGADY WHITE ONE PULLIN UP AND U TAKING FLIGHT. THAT WAS COOL BUT MIKE PULLED UP ON U AT UR PICNIC AND U DIDN'T TAKE FLIGHT. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT WAS THE DIFFERANCE. I DIDN'T MEAN ANY TYPE OF DISRESPECT OR TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM UR WINS.*


 Heres that LS(MAJESTICS PO)like I said that I pulled up on to jump w/ incase you want to see what type of shit I was after that day. Its for sale also, you may want it???:dunno:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY WOULD U SAY MY G-BODY BETTER BE CLEAN AS BOTTOMS UP HYDRAULICS?:dunno: WHY USE THERE CAR FOR AN EXAMPLE WHEN U CAN USE ONE FROM UR OWN CLUB. UNEXPLAINABLE!:bowrofl:*


 There isnt a gbody that we JUMP in my club in the streets right now thats clean like that one from BOTTOMS UP, thats why I say that.Its called KEEPIN IT 100%. We have clean gbodys, but there not being jumped like that. THANKS AGAIN THOUGH FOR THE CONCERN ABOUT MY CLUB.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Heres that LS(MAJESTICS PO)like I said that I pulled up on to jump w/ incase you want to see what type of shit I was after that day. Its for sale also, you may want it???:dunno:
> View attachment 558455
> View attachment 558456
> View attachment 558457


*COME ON NOW BRO... 
WE ALL KNOW WHICH CUTTY WE WERE SPEAKING ON. OK U POSTED THAT BLUE ONE WHICH IS HELLA CLEAN. 
NOW DO THE SAME RESEARCH AND POST THE WHITE ONE U ALSO HOP WITH THAT DAY. :rofl:
TRUTH IS U MIGHT WANNA GO BUY IT SINCE U COMPLAIN ABOUT HOPPING AGAINST G-BODY'S.:yes: 
I GOT MINE ALREADY AND THAT CHROME SHIT LOOK NICE BUT I'M ON A GOLD MOVEMENT AS U CAN SEE. 
GAME OVER COMIN CLEAN AND CORRECT. YO SHIT AIN'T GONNA LOOK NO DIFFERENT THAN MINE.*:no:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> There isnt a gbody that we JUMP in my club in the streets right now thats clean like that one from BOTTOMS UP, thats why I say that.Its called KEEPIN IT 100%. We have clean gbodys, but there not being jumped like that. THANKS AGAIN THOUGH FOR THE CONCERN ABOUT MY CLUB.


*CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ... THERE AIN'T A G-BODY,BIG BODY,CHEVY BODY ARE ANY KIND OF BODY FROM YOUR SIDE THAT IS BOTTOMS UP CLEAN JUMPIN IN THE STREETS IN 2012!!:rimshot:
IF I'M LIEN... PLEASE POST PIC,VIDEO OR ANY KIND OF MATCH OF SOME CLEAN SHIT PUTTIN IN WORK FROM YOUR SIDE!! 
YO SHIT IS THE CLEANEST THING JUMPING FROM YOUR CLUB PERIOD,POINT,BLANK! :yes::thumbsup: BUT U RARELY JUMP IT! :inout:
U DON'T COUNT AS MUCH BECAUSE U DON'T PUT IN WORK IN UR NEW CITY VEGAS OTHER THAN LAST WEEK AND WHEN U DID STAY IN DIEGO U STILL DIDN'T PUT IN THE WORK THAT YOUR CAR IS CAPBABLE OF DOING. :no: 
NO DISRESPET EITHER!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> THANKS AGAIN THOUGH FOR THE CONCERN ABOUT MY CLUB.


*FOR THE RECORD...
THE WHOLE SD IS CONCERN ABOUT UR CLUB NOT JUST ME. 
I STAY ON YA'LLS BUMPER BECAUSE YA'LL ONCE STAYED ON MINE. I WAS ONCE A HAPPY DOG BREEDER UNTIL UR MEMBERS PICKED ON ME AND OTHERS WITH NO KIND OF RESPECT.
IF GOD DIDN'T BLESS ME LIKE HE DOES, YA'LL WOULD HAVE STILL BEEN PICKIN/CLOWNIN ON ME!!:tears:
I WATCH OLD VIDEOS ALL THE TIME AND IT PUMPS ME BACK UP WHEN ****** CALLIN MY CARS DUSTY,I'M A ONE MAN CREW,I'M WASHED UP,STR8 GAME OWN CHEVY'S/HOUSES ECT.. 
I'M NOT REALLY CONCERN! I'M MORE BOTHERED HOW UR MEMBERS IS NO WHERE TO BE FOUND! U EVER HEARD WHERE'S WALDO:dunno: WELL THAT'S MY CONCERN. 
WHERE'S STR8 GAME? :dunno: 
I'M NOW PRESADANT OF A SUCCESSFUL CLUB.. WE NOW HAVE CHEVY'S... WE NO LONGER HAVE DUSTY CARS AND WERE READY TO JUMP UMM.
I PUT ALL THIS TIME,MONEY,TRIPS,DEDICATION FOR WHAT?!?! I DID EVERYTHING YA'LL ASK AND YA'LL NO LONGER COME OUT. 
JUST LIKE U ASKING US FOR A CLEAN CAR. TRUST ME WE GOT A FEW COMIN FOR U. 
I DID EVERYTHING YA'LL ASKED, NOW YA'LL DO WHAT I'M ASKING... BRING BACK THE OLD STR8 GAME AND LETS GET IT POPPIN. * 
*I HOPE U FEEL/SEE WHERE I'M COMIN FROM...*


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lol as the world turns!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


> lol as the world turns!!!


:rofl: that mans a rockstar!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


> lol as the world turns!!!


*NOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...:rofl: WHERE IN THE HELL DID U FIND MUHAMMAD AL BOO BOO?!?*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ... THERE AIN'T A G-BODY,BIG BODY,CHEVY BODY ARE ANY KIND OF BODY FROM YOUR SIDE THAT IS BOTTOMS UP CLEAN JUMPIN IN THE STREETS IN 2012!!:rimshot:
> IF I'M LIEN... PLEASE POST PIC,VIDEO OR ANY KIND OF MATCH OF SOME CLEAN SHIT PUTTIN IN WORK FROM YOUR SIDE!!
> YO SHIT IS THE CLEANEST THING JUMPING FROM YOUR CLUB PERIOD,POINT,BLANK! :yes::thumbsup: BUT U RARELY JUMP IT! :inout:
> U DON'T COUNT AS MUCH BECAUSE U DON'T PUT IN WORK IN UR NEW CITY VEGAS OTHER THAN LAST WEEK AND WHEN U DID STAY IN DIEGO U STILL DIDN'T PUT IN THE WORK THAT YOUR CAR IS CAPBABLE OF DOING. :no:
> ...


Reason is like I said my car isnt to jump till its beat to shit. Thats why I cant afford to pull it up all the time w/ every g body someone wants to pull up. If I hop once in town w/ any average gbody, then every weekend Id have every joe schmoe pulling up w/ g bodys for hops. Im not gonna do it. Not dogging my car like that sorry. That was the only time I jumped w/ a car like that white one, and I feel I did my thing for the city. If you dont appreciate it and understand that in SD Im just trying to jump clean cars, like I said,you can skip me now.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Mh1WaMnXskk. 
this the video from the El Centro show. the hop is at the end. it was some good shit.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/Mh1WaMnXskk.
> this the video from the El Centro show. the hop is at the end. it was some good shit.


Cars did pretty good!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Reason is like I said my car isnt to jump till its beat to shit. Thats why I cant afford to pull it up all the time w/ every g body someone wants to pull up. If I hop once in town w/ any average gbody, then every weekend Id have every joe schmoe pulling up w/ g bodys for hops. Im not gonna do it. Not dogging my car like that sorry. That was the only time I jumped w/ a car like that white one, and I feel I did my thing for the city. If you dont appreciate it and understand that in SD Im just trying to jump clean cars, like I said,you can skip me now.


*I HEAR THAT AND RESPECT THAT PIMP.. IF U GO BACK AND READ. EVERY POST I GIVE U PROPS FOR DOING YO THANG FOR THE CITY AND BUMPER CHECKIN FOOLS!! 
I TALK SHIT BUT I DO GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS IS DUE. ONCE AGAIN YOUR LINCOLN IS THE SHIT!!
AS OF RIGHT NOW I AM GOING TO SKIP U UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. 
GAME OVER #1 FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER AND CURBSIDE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN L.A
*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER AND CURBSIDE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN L.A
> *


NICE MOVIE :thumbsup: KEEP DOING THAT DAM THANG...... PAPPY


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER AND CURBSIDE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN L.A
> *


Good shit fellas , I miss this lowriding shit , I'm about 2 get me something 2 cut next week fuck this !!!!!! 
See y'all in traffic folks .....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

L.a is on there way today to try and get some get back. We are meeting at j street in a few hrs. They give us respect and keep it lowriding when we go there. Let's do the same when they get hear.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHAT TIME............????????????


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> WHAT TIME............????????????



X2.........


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

SD putting it down


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

NICE....:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SORRY ABOUT NOT POSTING A TIME FELLAS. I GOT CAUGHT UP WITH TO MANY PHONE CALLS. :chuck:

MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT TO THE S.D RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.:thumbsup: 
WAY TO COME TOGETHER AND HOLD OUR GROUND S.D!:h5:

YEA THEM CATS PULLED UP ON MY LINCOLN AND TRYIED TO GIVE ME THE BIZZNESS S.D.
IT WAS A BEAUTYFUL FEELING BECAUSE NOW I'M FORCED TO DO WHAT I'M SUPPOSE TO DO.:yes:
IF U WERE WONDERING WHY I DIDN'T HIT THE SWITCH SD... IT'S BECAUSE YA BOY GOT WHIPS.

YA'LL GOT MY WORD... IMMA MAKE ALL YA'LL GLAD/PROUD TO BE APART OF THE BIG S.D! :wave:
SINCE THE CHARGERS CAN'T MAKE YA'LL SMILE STEFEEZY FROM GAME OVER SD WILL! 
*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY ABOUT NOT POSTING A TIME FELLAS. I GOT CAUGHT UP WITH TO MANY PHONE CALLS. :chuck:
> 
> MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT TO THE S.D RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.:thumbsup:
> WAY TO COME TOGETHER AND HOLD OUR GROUND S.D!:h5:
> ...


:thumbsup: I was talkin to Big Boy last nite, givin him props on how he came a long way... much respect to all the riders puttin it down for the town...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO THE HATERS AND THE NA SAYERS THAT SAID I GOT SERVED! FUCK IT IMMA GIVE THEM THAT WIN BECAUSE IT MADE U FEEL GOOD.
ONCE AGAIN YA BOY GOT WHIPS. NO NEED TO HOP THA BANK WHEN I GOT OTHERS TO DO THE JOB. 
SOME CATS GET PULLED UP ON WITH NO GET BACK.. I'M GOING TO GO GET SUM GET BACK AND SOME.
THAT'S THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN STEFEEZY AND U!! NOW SIT BACK AND WATCH HOW I SERVE EVERYTHING THEY GOT IN L.A AND EVERYTHING U GOT WHEN I'M DONE WITH THEM!!
S.D GET READY TO STAND UP!! I'TS WAR TIME!!*


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY ABOUT NOT POSTING A TIME FELLAS. I GOT CAUGHT UP WITH TO MANY PHONE CALLS. :chuck:
> 
> MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT TO THE S.D RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.:thumbsup:
> WAY TO COME TOGETHER AND HOLD OUR GROUND S.D!:h5:
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MR.SUPERB said:


> Good shit fellas , I miss this lowriding shit , I'm about 2 get me something 2 cut next week fuck this !!!!!!
> See y'all in traffic folks .....


*THAT'S THE SPRIT HOMIE...:thumbsup: LET ME KNOW IF U NEED SOME HELP. I CAN HELP U FIND SOMETHING HOTT AND READY.
I KNOW I BULLSHITED ON U LAST TIME DUE TO MY PHONE TRIPPIN. NEW PHONE COME IN TOMORROW AND I'M READY.
COME JUMP IN THIS S.D MOVEMENT WHILE IT'S ON AND POPPIN.*:naughty:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/pts/3359253035.html............................


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WENT TO BED AT 3.AM WOKE UP AT 7:30AM AND STILL THINKIN HOW IMMA BUMPER CHECK THESE L.A CATS!!
I'M ON SOME FULL BLOWN BACK BUMPER SHIT FOR THE BIG BAD S.D!! *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WENT TO BED AT 3.AM WOKE UP AT 7:30AM AND STILL THINKIN HOW IMMA BUMPER CHECK THESE L.A CATS!!
> I'M ON SOME FULL BLOWN BACK BUMPER SHIT FOR THE BIG BAD S.D!! *


SO L,A PUT SOMETHING ON UR MINE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SHOW THEM THAT ELCO ON DA BUMPER


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> SO L,A PUT SOMETHING ON UR MINE


AND U KNOW IT MY BROTHA.. THIS CUTTY IS ABOUT TO WEAR THEM STREET DUDES OUT AND THE SAN DIEGO 64 IS ABOUT TO WEAR U AND ALL THE REST OF THE 100 PLUS INCH CARS OUT.
STEFEEZY GOT SOMETHING FOR ALL YA'LL AREA CODES!
GAME OVER AND STEFEEZY SAID IT THIS TIME...


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

southsandiego said:


>


good work lui!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AND U KNOW IT MY BROTHA.. THIS CUTTY IS ABOUT TO WEAR THEM STREET DUDES OUT AND THE SAN DIEGO 64 IS ABOUT TO WEAR U AND ALL THE REST OF THE 100 PLUS INCH CARS OUT.
> STEFEEZY GOT SOMETHING FOR ALL YA'LL AREA CODES!
> GAME OVER AND STEFEEZY SAID IT THIS TIME...[/QUOTE
> all i will say is do whjat u got to do bro;;da game dont stop;;;i am going to b around for a long time;;so when da 4 is ready;;;;just pull up;;;the game needs to get interesting;;;i would like to see some brothers doing the dog gona thang


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

freesh gears going in today;;;;;who said it?????????????


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

You got the new gears :naughty:


DIPN714 said:


> freesh gears going in today;;;;;who said it?????????????


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Whats good MajorGame:wave:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

THIS SHIT JUST DONT CHANGE ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE IVE BEEN ON LIL... BUT SHIT THE GAME DONT STOP STILL ON MINES


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Whats good MajorGame:wave:


Whats hatnen brotha just seeing whats new I
Still see THE GAME IS IN THERE MOUTH


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

deigo comming to l,a sunday???????????? thats the rumor


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> I
> Still see THE GAME IS IN THERE MOUTH


*AND U KNOW IT... 
I RECALL WHEN UR MEMBERS HAD OUR NAME IN THERE MOUTH ALL DAY! WE JUST RETURNING THE FAVOR HOMIE AND DOING WHAT YA'LL TAUGHT US TO DO.
WE USE TO SHOW UP WHEN YA'LL TALK SHIT. :yes: WE TALK SHIT AND YA'LL DON'T EVEN SHOW UP. :nosad: 
NO DISREPECT JUST KEEPIN IT REAL!!
SD MISS U THO HOMIE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING UR WAY! :thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

U MY BOY AL.. ME AND U GONNA DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDIN.
ME AND THE REST OF UR L.A PATNAS IS DOING IT FOR OUR CITY'S!! HE WILL BE OUT SLOWLY BUT SHOWLY AND TRUST ME IT'S GOING TO BE A BEAUTYFUL THING. SPEACIAL THANKS TO MY BOY FOR KEEPIN THIS BABY IN THE BIG SD!!
MUCH LUV AL!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HEY TONY FROM STR8 G...
I KEEP HEARIN U GONNA SERVE me. DON'T TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT PIMPIN. 
U COULD HAVE GOT ME AT UR PICNIC WHEN I WAS 3 WHEELIN AND HOPPIN IN UR LOT, U COULD HAVE GOT ME AT AZTLAN PICNIC OR AT WALMART.
DO WHAT U NEED TO DO BUT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD CHEST MOVE THAN. 
TRYING TO DO IT NOW WOULDN'T BE THE WISES THING TO DO BECAUSE I'M ON SOME FULL BLOWN BACK BUMPER SHIT AND THAT CADILLAC AIN'T GONNA DO SHIT FOR U BUT LEAVE U WITH A BIG ASS GAME OVER FACE!! 









IF U FEEL FROISH PLEASE LEAP BUT IT WOULD BE WISE TO GO PUMP UR CLUB UP AND ASK FOR SOME BACK UP!!
U MY ***** BUT I'M ON SOME REAL GAME OVER SHIT THAT U OR UR ****** AIN'T READY FOR .*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:shocked::shocked:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HEY TONY FROM STR8 G...
> I KEEP HEARIN U GONNA SERVE me. DON'T TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT PIMPIN.
> U COULD HAVE GOT ME AT UR PICNIC WHEN I WAS 3 WHEELIN AND HOPPIN IN UR LOT, U COULD HAVE GOT ME AT AZTLAN PICNIC OR AT WALMART.
> DO WHAT U NEED TO DO BUT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD CHEST MOVE THAN.
> ...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AND U KNOW IT...
> I RECALL WHEN UR MEMBERS HAD OUR NAME IN THERE MOUTH ALL DAY! WE JUST RETURNING THE FAVOR HOMIE AND DOING WHAT YA'LL TAUGHT US TO DO.
> WE USE TO SHOW UP WHEN YA'LL TALK SHIT. :yes: WE TALK SHIT AND YA'LL DON'T EVEN SHOW UP. :nosad:
> NO DISREPECT JUST KEEPIN IT REAL!!
> SD MISS U THO HOMIE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING UR WAY! :thumbsup:*


I HEAR THE SHIT OUT OF THAT... BUT YEA HIMIE I CANT COMOLAIN!!! ROOF OVER MY HEAD, MY KIDS, MONEY IN MY POCKET, AND A FKN JOB... WHY DONT YOU COME GET THIS BIG BODY OFF MY HANDS HOMIE


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey fon from gam over you dont want non of it. thAt way you ask for passes that what you looked like at our picnic. Asking for a pass . All i got to say is pull up sucka i went out sunday for you and you pull up in a truck weeeeaaakkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> I HEAR THE SHIT OUT OF THAT... BUT YEA HIMIE I CANT COMOLAIN!!! ROOF OVER MY HEAD, MY KIDS, MONEY IN MY POCKET, AND A FKN JOB... WHY DONT YOU COME GET THIS BIG BODY OFF MY HANDS HOMIE


AMEN TO THAT JERRY.. I'M HAPPY TO HERE THAT HOMIE, GOD IS A BLESSING!:angel:
CALL OR PM ME THE PRICE ON THAT BEAUTY. I'M MORE THAN POSITIVE THAT THING WILL SELL, U ALWAYS COME CORRECT FOR THE GAME WITH UR RIDAZ!:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Hey fon from gam over you dont want non of it. thAt way you ask for passes that what you looked like at our picnic. Asking for a pass . All i got to say is pull up sucka i went out sunday for you and you pull up in a truck weeeeaaakkkkkkkkkkk


*AT FIRST I DIDN'T WANT NON OF U BECAUSE UR LOWRIDER MODELS HOP HIGHER THAN UR CAR:rimshot: BUT IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE.:dunno:
LET'S CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ TONE, I AIN'T NEVER EVER ASK FOR NO PASS FROM NOONE AND IF I DID WHICH I DIDN'T.:no: WHY WOULD U OR ANYONE GIVE ME A PASS KNOWING I'M FROM GAME OVER AND I TALK SHIT ON THE REGULAR.:rant: TRUTH IS I DON'T DESERVE A PASS.:nono: 
AM I ON MTV PUNK'D OR WHAT?!? U MEAN TO TELL ME U THOUGHT I DIDN'T DRIVE MY RIDA TO THE LOT BECAUSE U WERE THERE WAITIN FOR A HOP IN THAT CADILLAC?:bowrofl:
MAN... I WAS IN MY TRUCK BECAUSE A MEMBER CAR BROKE AND WE NEEDED JACKS AND PARTS. IF U NOTICE U DIDN'T SEE NO GAME OVER STREET CARS IN THE LOT.*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Stop lieing fool


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Stop lieing fool


*:rofl: MAN U OFF THE HOOK.
I TELL U WHAT TONE, LET ME PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN AND WHEN I'M DONE I WILL GLADLY COME PLAY WITH U.
BETTER YET HOW ABOUT U ROLL OUT THERE WITH US TO L.A AND I'LL LET U BUMPER CHECK SOME OF THEM FOOLS SD RIDA STYLE!
NO NEED TO TRIP OFF EACH OTHER WHEN WE CAN TRIP ON THEM. WE CAN DO OUR THANG LATER WHEN WE AIN'T GOT SHIT ELSE TO DO...:h5::thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:420: uffin:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AT FIRST I DIDN'T WANT NON OF U BECAUSE UR LOWRIDER MODELS HOP HIGHER THAN UR CAR:rimshot: BUT IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE.:dunno:
> LET'S CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ TONE, I AIN'T NEVER EVER ASK FOR NO PASS FROM NOONE AND IF I DID WHICH I DIDN'T.:no: WHY WOULD U OR ANYONE GIVE ME A PASS KNOWING I'M FROM GAME OVER AND I TALK SHIT ON THE REGULAR.:rant: TRUTH IS I DON'T DESERVE A PASS.:nono:
> AM I ON MTV PUNK'D OR WHAT?!? U MEAN TO TELL ME U THOUGHT I DIDN'T DRIVE MY RIDA TO THE LOT BECAUSE U WERE THERE WAITIN FOR A HOP IN THAT CADILLAC?:bowrofl:
> MAN... I WAS IN MY TRUCK BECAUSE A MEMBER CAR BROKE AND WE NEEDED JACKS AND PARTS. IF U NOTICE U DIDN'T SEE NO GAME OVER STREET CARS IN THE LOT.*



Whoa whoa whoa "MR. DJ" lets calm down now nobody told you to come through locked up to the nation like you was ready for WAR you wanted attention you got it, isnt that what you like about the lincoln???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I GOT YO BACK PIMP JUICE;;;BIG AL SAID;;;;;;


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> Whoa whoa whoa "MR. DJ" lets calm down now nobody told you to come through locked up to the nation like you was ready for WAR you wanted attention you got it, isnt that what you like about the lincoln???


*WHEN UNDERNEITH UR CAR LOOK LIKE THIS WHY WOULDN'T U PULL IN LOCKED UP?! 
IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN LAID AND TUCKIN MY TAIL I WOULDN'T HAVE GOT A BEAUTYFUL DREAM ON PIC LIKE THIS... SAY CHEDDER CHEESE..
REAL RIDAZ RIDE HOW THEY WANT TO no matter who's around. I STAY READY FOR WAR FOLKS...TRUST ME THAT AIN'T THE ATTENTION I'M LOOKIN FOR. 
I CRAVE BACK BUMPER ATTENTION. SOMETHIN U SHOULD START CRAVEING ALSO...:rimshot::rofl:







*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> I GOT YO BACK PIMP JUICE;;;BIG AL SAID;;;;;;


*
I KNOW U GOT ME BIG AL.. THANKS BUT NO THANK HOMIE I WILL USE MY RAIN CHECK IN ANOTHER CITY IF NEEDED BECAUSE GAME OVER RUN THIS HOPPIN SHIT IN S.D UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE AND IT'S MORE KIDS THAN ADULTS!!:rofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HEY DESERTBOUND... GAME OVER CC DON'T GET FOLKS TO TAKE PICS BY JUST SITTIN DOWN ON THE GROUND HOLDING HANDS KICKIN CANS!*
























* I AIN'T COMPLAINING ABOUT THEM DUDES PULLING UP BECAUSE WHEN THEY PULLED UP MY MEMBERS PULLED UP GAME OVER STYLE.







*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHEN UNDERNEITH UR CAR LOOK LIKE THIS WHY WOULDN'T U PULL IN LOCKED UP?!
> IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN LAID AND TUCKIN MY TAIL I WOULDN'T HAVE GOT A BEAUTYFUL DREAM ON PIC LIKE THIS... SAY CHEDDER CHEESE..
> REAL RIDAZ RIDE HOW THEY WANT TO no matter who's around. I STAY READY FOR WAR FOLKS...TRUST ME THAT AIN'T THE ATTENTION I'M LOOKIN FOR.
> I CRAVE BACK BUMPER ATTENTION. SOMETHIN U SHOULD START CRAVEING ALSO...:rimshot::rofl:
> ...


THAT SHIT CLEAN PAL:thumbsup: NICE PIC...... UP OR DOWN LONG HAS ITS OUT RIDING AROUND,SHIT I WAS TOP OFF TOO FUCK IT....U CAN LOOK AT ME ASS ITS CLEAN :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

im back home sd ill see you guys on sunday so clean up your rides and ill be out there with my camera to take some pics *wutitdoo*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> im back home sd ill see you guys on sunday so clean up your rides and ill be out there with my camera to take some pics *wutitdoo*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> im back home sd ill see you guys on sunday so clean up your rides and ill be out there with my camera to take some pics *wutitdoo*


Wuss upp NONO. Glad your back bro. Have a good weekend and keep them pictures coming


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHEN UNDERNEITH UR CAR LOOK LIKE THIS WHY WOULDN'T U PULL IN LOCKED UP?!
> IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN LAID AND TUCKIN MY TAIL I WOULDN'T HAVE GOT A BEAUTYFUL DREAM ON PIC LIKE THIS... SAY CHEDDER CHEESE..
> REAL RIDAZ RIDE HOW THEY WANT TO no matter who's around. I STAY READY FOR WAR FOLKS...TRUST ME THAT AIN'T THE ATTENTION I'M LOOKIN FOR.
> I CRAVE BACK BUMPER ATTENTION. SOMETHIN U SHOULD START CRAVEING ALSO...:rimshot::rofl:
> ...



No need to crave back bumper when you can get your own car there!


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHEN UNDERNEITH UR CAR LOOK LIKE THIS WHY WOULDN'T U PULL IN LOCKED UP?!
> IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN LAID AND TUCKIN MY TAIL I WOULDN'T HAVE GOT A BEAUTYFUL DREAM ON PIC LIKE THIS... SAY CHEDDER CHEESE..
> REAL RIDAZ RIDE HOW THEY WANT TO no matter who's around. I STAY READY FOR WAR FOLKS...TRUST ME THAT AIN'T THE ATTENTION I'M LOOKIN FOR.
> I CRAVE BACK BUMPER ATTENTION. SOMETHIN U SHOULD START CRAVEING ALSO...:rimshot::rofl:
> ...


THIS IS HOW I CRAVE........


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

ILL LET THE PICTURES TALK..........


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> ILL LET THE PICTURES TALK..........
> View attachment 564326
> 
> 
> ...


I AIN'T HATEING ON UR RIDAZ FOLKS.. YO SHIT CLEAN ALL DAY LONG.:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> THIS IS HOW I CRAVE........
> 
> 
> View attachment 564322


*U MUST OF GOT THAT THAT TROPHY FOR 2 SWITCH MANS HOPPIN FROM THE DOOR..:rimshot::bowrofl: JUST CLOWNIN AROUND MY NIGG.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> THAT SHIT CLEAN PAL:thumbsup: NICE PIC...... UP OR DOWN LONG HAS ITS OUT RIDING AROUND,SHIT I WAS TOP OFF TOO FUCK IT....U CAN LOOK AT ME ASS ITS CLEAN :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS MY NIGG.. GLAD TO HEAR U OUT THERE STILL RIDIN FOR THE TOWN.*


island sunset said:


> im back home sd ill see you guys on sunday so clean up your rides and ill be out there with my camera to take some pics *wutitdoo*


*
WERE THE HELL U BEEN AT MOFO? U BEEN MISSING OUT ON ALL KINDS OF FOOTAGE. GLAD TO HEAR U BACK BROTHA. 
GAME OVER WILL BE OUT SUNDAY PUTTIN IN WORK!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> ILL LET THE PICTURES TALK..........
> View attachment 564326
> 
> 
> ...


Them cars are lookin real clean homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

SD TTT


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

What up SD and GAMERS!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 564696
> What up SD and GAMERS!


:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who comming to l.a today;;;nov 4 2012


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

For what LA lost fix your cars and come back down


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

What you got new gears in your toy?????????????????
:shh::shh::shh::naughty::naughty:


DIPN714 said:


> who comming to l.a today;;;nov 4 2012


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

View attachment 565040







View attachment 565040


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Chargualafs\Desktop\low low\IMG_9302.JPG


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=565043&stc=1&d=1352100737


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad to see my boi nono back welcome back homie and sorry for the loss


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT LAST NIGHT S.D!! I HOPE YA'LL ENJOYED AND I HOPE YA'LL READY TO GET IT POPPIN. ARE CITY IS FALLIN LET'S TRY TO KEEP IT GROWING.
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO OUR BOY NONO PHOTO'S FOR BLESSING US WITH THEM CLEAN ASS PHOTO'S.
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE SD APPREIATE YA..:thumbsup:
TO MY STR8 GAME RIDAZ AND OTHER CAR CLUB HOPPERS LET'S GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN WIN,LOSE OR DRAW.
GAME OVER READY TO DO OUR PART TO KEEP IT GOING THE ? IS OR U???*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

NO MATTER HOW MUCH SHIT MY SIDE TALK MANNY! U GOOD WITH US HOMIE!
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT G. U STAY PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR UR SIDE OF TOWN!:worship:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

It's all for shits n giggles bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

lookin good out there...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Glad to see my boi nono back welcome back homie and sorry for the loss


thanks brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT LAST NIGHT S.D!! I HOPE YA'LL ENJOYED AND I HOPE YA'LL READY TO GET IT POPPIN. ARE CITY IS FALLIN LET'S TRY TO KEEP IT GROWING.
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO OUR BOY NONO PHOTO'S FOR BLESSING US WITH THEM CLEAN ASS PHOTO'S.
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE SD APPREIATE YA..:thumbsup:
> TO MY STR8 GAME RIDAZ AND OTHER CAR CLUB HOPPERS LET'S GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN WIN,LOSE OR DRAW.
> GAME OVER READY TO DO OUR PART TO KEEP IT GOING THE ? IS OR U???*


*


I do these photo's for motivation for are CITY. so ill see yall next weekend*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
Amahury760 island sunset
WHAT'S UP NONO, GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WITH THEM PICS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

island sunset said:


>


:machinegun:.... Ain't nothing like" MONEY N THA BANK"


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


NICE PICTURES NONO!


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


island sunset said:


> *
> 
> 
> I do these photo's for motivation for are CITY. so ill see yall next weekend*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


>


How much big dogg:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


sicc1904 said:


> NICE PICTURES NONO!


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> Amahury760 island sunset
> WHAT'S UP NONO, GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WITH THEM PICS


Thank you Family when are we gonna kick it


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

25 A PAIR OF HEADLIGHTS..ON SOME HEADLIGHTS ITS 10BUCKS MORE DEPENDING ON HOW SEVERE THE OXIDATION IS...I WILL ALSO SOON OFFER HID CONVERSION.KITS WITH LENSES FOR GBODIES....WINDOW TINT BY APPOINTMENT....IM PARTNERED WITH MY BOYS SHOP HERE IN CHULA VISTA FOR ANY OF YOUR CAR AUDIO AFTERMARKET ACCESORIES.........=island sunset;16109489]How much big dogg:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> 25 A PAIR OF HEADLIGHTS..ON SOME HEADLIGHTS ITS 10BUCKS MORE DEPENDING ON HOW SEVERE THE OXIDATION IS...I WILL ALSO SOON OFFER HID CONVERSION.KITS WITH LENSES FOR GBODIES....WINDOW TINT BY APPOINTMENT....IM PARTNERED WITH MY BOYS SHOP HERE IN CHULA VISTA FOR ANY OF YOUR CAR AUDIO AFTERMARKET ACCESORIES.........=island sunset;16109489]How much big dogg:thumbsup:


[/QUOTE:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: Still one of a kind


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 566067
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


:worship:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> Thank you Family when are we gonna kick it


When ever homie, I will hit you up when ever we got something goin on down here.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Amahury760 said:


> When ever homie, I will hit you up when ever we got something goin on down here.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


southsandiego said:


> 25 A PAIR OF HEADLIGHTS..ON SOME HEADLIGHTS ITS 10BUCKS MORE DEPENDING ON HOW SEVERE THE OXIDATION IS...I WILL ALSO SOON OFFER HID CONVERSION.KITS WITH LENSES FOR GBODIES....WINDOW TINT BY APPOINTMENT....IM PARTNERED WITH MY BOYS SHOP HERE IN CHULA VISTA FOR ANY OF YOUR CAR AUDIO AFTERMARKET ACCESORIES.........=island sunset;16109489]How much big dogg:thumbsup:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:yessad::worship:


RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 566067
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

THANKS FELLAS!!:biggrin:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

SOME ONE COME BUY MY BIG BODY MUST GO ASAP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigk said:


>


There's the mystery man himself


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> There's the mystery man himself


Does anyone know who owns that red extra bed 720 pickup truck with hydralics on the bed
That truck is bad ass


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FUCK rivers


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

ANYTHING GOIN DOWN TONIGHT OR IS IT TOO COLD???


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

HELL YEA... FUCK HIM,MATHEWS AND THE HEAD COACH. THEY NEED TO GIVE THE BALL TO BATTLE ALOT MORE...


BIG FRIZZLE I DON'T THINK ANYTHING IS GOING DOWN TONIGHT. IT'S HELLA COLD OUT THERE, NO TELLING THO.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :machinegun:.... Ain't nothing like" MONEY N THA BANK"


*

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE.. GAME OVER CC APPRIECATE THE LUV DOGGIE!:thumbsup:

AND MUCH PROPS AND LUV TO NONO PHOTO'S FOR SNAPING SOME BEAUTYFUL ASS PICS!!

*


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> HELL YEA... FUCK HIM,MATHEWS AND THE HEAD COACH. THEY NEED TO GIVE THE BALL TO BATTLE ALOT MORE...
> 
> 
> BIG FRIZZLE I DON'T THINK ANYTHING IS GOING DOWN TONIGHT. IT'S HELLA COLD OUT THERE, NO TELLING THO.


to dam cold


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

But then again we don't stop lowriding hot or cold .rain or shine


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a number 13 pump head for sale 60 obo


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

*picture time*







​


----------



## pinguino knee deep (Nov 14, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> I got a number 13 pump head for sale 60 obo


U need to put it in ur car chipper ps...pull up big boy waitting for u chipper...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5:


bigk said:


> View attachment 568627
> ​


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn, aint shit been posted since the 13th on this shit!?! Its quiet as shit down there. Guess this cold weather got everybody frozen stiff. LOL


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Damn, aint shit been posted since the 13th on this shit!?! Its quiet as shit down there. Guess this cold weather got everybody frozen stiff. LOL


 I went fishing with the kids lastnight wasnt that cold to be out lowriding. by the way we got you behind a roll'n t'shirt just give your size homie and ill get you one or two.:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:boink: the chargers ant doin shit they need to get rid of aj smith ,rivers and norv punk ass tuner shit


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> HELL YEA... FUCK HIM,MATHEWS AND THE HEAD COACH. THEY NEED TO GIVE THE BALL TO BATTLE ALOT MORE...
> 
> 
> BIG FRIZZLE I DON'T THINK ANYTHING IS GOING DOWN TONIGHT. IT'S HELLA COLD OUT THERE, NO TELLING THO.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

island sunset said:


> I went fishing with the kids lastnight wasnt that cold to be out lowriding. by the way we got you behind a roll'n t'shirt just give your size homie and ill get you one or two.:thumbsup:


WHERE U BE FISHING AT BRO? I GO FISHING ALOT BUT NOONES EVER DOWN TO GO FISHING...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

island sunset said:


> I went fishing with the kids lastnight wasnt that cold to be out lowriding. by the way we got you behind a roll'n t'shirt just give your size homie and ill get you one or two.:thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup: Thanks Man. Id luv to check that out.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MY BAD S.D... I FORGOT I HAVE ALL THESE NEW VIDEO'S SITTING IN THIS BOX.
I GOT 8 NEW YASTUVO VIDEO'S... I GOT BIG SED VOL. 13,14 AND 15 AND ALSO A FEW BIG FISH LEFT. 
FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. I WILL START KEEPING THESE DVD'S ON DECK FOR ALL MY S.D AND CALI RIDAZ!
IF U NEED CERTAIN VOL. JUST LET ME KNOW AND I GOT CHA.*


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

island sunset said:


> :boink: the chargers ant doin shit they need to get rid of aj smith ,rivers and norv punk ass tuner shit


WUT UP NONO :wave:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

island sunset said:


> :boink: the chargers ant doin shit they need to get rid of aj smith ,rivers and norv punk ass tuner shit


X 86 :yes:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Who is goin to L.A. on the 1st of the year?. im tryin to drive my duece...


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Who is goin to L.A. on the 1st of the year?. im tryin to drive my duece...


Me


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Dont think I am, just dont feel like its worth it. Drive up there just to drive from spot to spot and have a chance of Drama shutting shit down....... might just pass on that. IDK


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Me


X2


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Dont think I am, just dont feel like its worth it. Drive up there just to drive from spot to spot and have a chance of Drama shutting shit down....... might just pass on that. IDK


hopefully they gonna do everything all on the same day and spot. :dunno:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

southsandiego said:


> WHERE U BE FISHING AT BRO? I GO FISHING ALOT BUT NOONES EVER DOWN TO GO FISHING...


H&m landing 3/4 day boat


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


drockone619 said:


> :h5::thumbsup: Thanks Man. Id luv to check that out.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD S.D... I FORGOT I HAVE ALL THESE NEW VIDEO'S SITTING IN THIS BOX.
> I GOT 8 NEW YASTUVO VIDEO'S... I GOT BIG SED VOL. 13,14 AND 15 AND ALSO A FEW BIG FISH LEFT.
> FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. I WILL START KEEPING THESE DVD'S ON DECK FOR ALL MY S.D AND CALI RIDAZ!
> IF U NEED CERTAIN VOL. JUST LET ME KNOW AND I GOT CHA.*


hit me up for the roll'n vids


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

:h5:im going


BIGJOE619 said:


> Who is goin to L.A. on the 1st of the year?. im tryin to drive my duece...


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

x3


tru2thagame said:


> X2


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...4-nardi-g-body-adapter-250-obo-san-diego.html

hit me for the homie deal...for out siders its close as possible to full price


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Members64 said:


> WUT UP NONO :wave:


WUT UP MY BRUHDA:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Hiyas all riders,


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

island sunset said:


> x3


X4 aye we goin to progress park right? I have a hella good time every year wit ISLANDERS y'all sho mad love player!!


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

island sunset said:


> WUT UP MY BRUHDA:thumbsup:


HAPPY THANKSGIVING NONO AND TO ALL SD RIDERS


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL RIDERS FROM SD N CLUB LOVERS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Members64 said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING NONO AND TO ALL SD RIDERS


Times two


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL RIDERS FROM SD N CLUB LOVERS


 Orale! u too papee...:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SAME TO U RIDAZ...:thumbsup:
HAPPY THANKSGIVING RIGHT BACK TO YA'LL AND EVERY OTHERE CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDA FROM THE BIG BAD GAME OVER SDCC!*


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

Any body got a luxury sport front clip ?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

bumberent said:


> Any body got a luxury sport front clip ?


Yeah hit me up pimp


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Selling this if anyone is interested hit me up need it gone needs a setup and the trans slips everyone in sd seen what it does 65 inches 3 licks just need it gone


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Also selling this needs nothing but a setup was my daily driver runs and drives excellent hit me up if interested need both these cars gone


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

what it doski Game Over


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

82 monte for sale, runs good, v6 3.8
This is a base model, so there is no power windows or locks,
Passed smog and registered till oct 2013.
Title in hand

Asking $1700


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Selling this if anyone is interested hit me up need it gone needs a setup and the trans slips everyone in sd seen what it does 65 inches 3 licks just need it gone


Someone come get this today need the cash hit me up with offer and come get it


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

The monte is sold!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3435745949.html found this on craigslist...


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

What up sd i got a pair of 8"cylinders showtime n some coils used forsale asking 120 obo.. pm me if any one needs them


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HEY SD THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO IS THROWING A PINIC AT LAS PALMAS PARK 2101 PALM AVE IN NC THIS SUNDAY DEC 2ND....STARTING AT 10AM,FREE FOOD ALL CLUBS INVITED AND SOLO RIDERS:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HEY SD THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO IS THROWING A PINIC AT LAS PALMAS PARK 2101 PALM AVE IN NC THIS SUNDAY DEC 2ND....STARTING AT 10AM,FREE FOOD ALL CLUBS INVITED AND SOLO RIDERS:yes:


:thumbsup: I'm going out of town that weekend. But I'm sure San Diego will be there to support fursure.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

statutorygrape said:


> what it doski Game Over


*WHAT IT DO.... GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LET OUR PRAYERS AND LUV GO OUT TO OUR RIDAZ AND THERE FAMILY'S..:angel:
TO THE BIG HOMIE THAT PAST AWAY THE OTHER DAY AND THE HOMIES THAT GOT CAUGHT UP IN BULLSHIT.:tears:*


----------



## socalblknmex (Jun 28, 2008)

THANKS TO YOUR BOY LIL CHIO SET THEM UP, THAT WAS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT SUCH A FUCKING BITCH


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

? , whats up?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

socalblknmex said:


> THANKS TO YOUR BOY LIL CHIO SET THEM UP, THAT WAS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT SUCH A FUCKING BITCH



*HE'S NOT JUST MY BOY HE IS ALL OF OUR BOY RIGHT ALONG WITH THE REST OF THE DUDES THAT WERE INVOLVED.:yessad: THERE ALL PART OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ARE PRAYERS AND LUV IS WITH THEM AND THERE FAMILY'S NO MATTER WHO DID WHAT. :angel:
I DON'T BELEAVE DUDE SET THEM UP. HOW COULD U SET UP UR OWN ???? AT THE END OF THE DAY THEY ALL MADE A DUMB MOVE!!:buttkick:
THE MEDIA GOT SOME STUFF TWISTED. PM ME UR NUMBER OR GET MINE SO I CAN SHARE THE PRESS FUCK UPS.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HE'S NOT JUST MY BOY HE IS ALL OF OUR BOY RIGHT ALONG WITH THE REST OF THE DUDES THAT WERE INVOLVED.:yessad: THEY WERE ALL APART OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ARE PRAYERS AND LUV IS WITH THEM AND THERE FAMILY'S NO MATTER WHO DID WHAT. :angel:
> I DON'T BELEAVE DUDE SET THEM UP. HOW COULD U SET UP UR OWN ???? AT THE END OF THE DAY THEY ALL MADE A DUMB MOVE!!:buttkick:
> THE MEDIA GOT SOME STUFF TWISTED. PM ME UR NUMBER OR GET MINE SO I CAN SHARE SOMETHING WITH YA.*


FUCKKKK


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> FUCKKKK


*WE ALL WILL KNOW THE FACTS REAL SOON.. FUCK WHAT THE STREETS SAY, I GOT 2 CALLS SAYING I WAS INVOLED AND ONE OF MY MEMBERS RAN.. BULLSHIT!! 
LET'S JUST WAIT AND SEE WHAT THE HIGHER UPS HAVE TO SAY WHEN IT'S ALL SAID AND DONE..
*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE ALL WILL KNOW THE FACTS REAL SOON.. FUCK WHAT THE STREETS SAY, I GOT 2 CALLS SAYING I WAS INVOLED AND ONE OF MY MEMBERS RAN.. BULLSHIT!!
> LET'S JUST WAIT AND SEE WHAT THE HIGHER UPS HAVE TO SAY WHEN IT'S ALL SAID AND DONE..
> *


Im saying fuck to the whole situation..


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

ALL BAD , my prayers go out 2 ALL those involed , especially if that bitch ass shit is true !!!!!! CAN'T TRUST NOBODY NOW DAYS !!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u guys neeD TO Calm down till da real truth comes out;;who said it? ;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MR.SUPERB said:


> ALL BAD , my prayers go out 2 ALL those involed , especially if that bitch ass shit is true !!!!!! CAN'T TRUST NOBODY NOW DAYS !!!!!!


Wut up my brotha how uz been?


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> u guys neeD TO Calm down till da real truth comes out;;who said it? ;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


Loud and clear


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereospic (Oct 21, 2012)

4-3=1


----------



## socalblknmex (Jun 28, 2008)

I sat there with the lawyer and he read the paper work and guess whoIS NOT on the paper work,


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

socalblknmex said:


> I sat there with the lawyer and he read the paper work and guess whoIS NOT on the paper work,


:drama:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man its a fucked up situation that the homies are in, i wish all of them luck and i pray for their families and them also.. This type of shit is why i keep my shit legit at all times.. work for all my toys and i live within my means. and never have to be like anyone else.. I have to admit this shit has been bothering me ever sence i got the news... all i know is thugs aint what they use to be... thats why i aint a thug....


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

Sd ttt


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Wut up my brotha how uz been?


How u been my dude , I'm good just out here staying sucka free folks ......


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MR.SUPERB said:


> How u been my dude , I'm good just out here staying sucka free folks ......


I seen that clean ass chevy of yours getting some work done on it yesterday that bitch look good as fuck


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I seen that clean ass chevy of yours getting some work done on it yesterday that bitch look good as fuck


Appreciate it playboy .....


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt for sd riders!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

To the top who wanna hop


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Man its a fucked up situation that the homies are in, i wish all of them luck and i pray for their families and them also.. This type of shit is why i keep my shit legit at all times.. work for all my toys and i live within my means. and never have to be like anyone else.. I have to admit this shit has been bothering me ever sence i got the news... all i know is thugs aint what they use to be... thats why i aint a thug....


*AMEN TO DAT... BUT THUGZ AIN'T THE ONLY ONES WHO TRYING TO GET THERE CHIPS UP THESE DAYS. SQUARES DO TO!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S THE BIG HOMIE THAT PASSED AWAY THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SD. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING HE WAS KNEW TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN DIEGO. I MET HIM AT STR8 GAME PICNIC 2012.
IF U HAVE TIME THIS SATURDAY PLEASE COME SUPPORT THE HOMIE IN UR RIDAZ AND LETS SHOW HIM AND HIS FAMILY SOME LOWRIDER LOVE SD STYLE.:angel:
GAME OVER CC AND OTHER SD CLUBS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SOME LOVE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! REST IN PEACE BIG DANNY FROM SD/LAYITLOW.*:tears:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 10 guests)
FA SHO RIDAZ

*DAAMN I SEE 10 HIDDEN GUEST ON THE BOARDS AND ONE MEMBER WHICH IS MYSELF.
I SEE WHY THIS BOARD IS SO BUNK AND EVERYONE IS ON FACEBOOK BECAUSE YA'LL LIKE TO PEAK BUT DONT SPEAK. 
LAYITLOW AND SUNDAY NIGHTS IS ALL WE GOT FOLKS. LETS TRY TO KEEP IT POPPIN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't think I ever let him but my prayers for him and his family.


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S THE BIG HOMIE THAT PASSED AWAY THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SD. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING HE WAS KNEW TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN DIEGO. I MET HIM AT STR8 GAME PICNIC 2012.
> IF U HAVE TIME THIS SATURDAY PLEASE COME SUPPORT THE HOMIE IN UR RIDAZ AND LETS SHOW HIM AND HIS FAMILY SOME LOWRIDER LOVE SD STYLE.:angel:
> GAME OVER CC AND OTHER SD CLUBS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SOME LOVE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! REST IN PEACE BIG DANNY FROM SD/LAYITLOW.*:tears:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S THE BIG HOMIE THAT PASSED AWAY THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SD. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING HE WAS KNEW TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN DIEGO. I MET HIM AT STR8 GAME PICNIC 2012.
> IF U HAVE TIME THIS SATURDAY PLEASE COME SUPPORT THE HOMIE IN UR RIDAZ AND LETS SHOW HIM AND HIS FAMILY SOME LOWRIDER LOVE SD STYLE.:angel:
> GAME OVER CC AND OTHER SD CLUBS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SOME LOVE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! REST IN PEACE BIG DANNY FROM SD/LAYITLOW.*:tears:


 RIP to the fallen... Our Prayers and thoughts go out to him and his family...:angel:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S THE BIG HOMIE THAT PASSED AWAY THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SD. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING HE WAS KNEW TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN DIEGO. I MET HIM AT STR8 GAME PICNIC 2012.
> IF U HAVE TIME THIS SATURDAY PLEASE COME SUPPORT THE HOMIE IN UR RIDAZ AND LETS SHOW HIM AND HIS FAMILY SOME LOWRIDER LOVE SD STYLE.:angel:
> GAME OVER CC AND OTHER SD CLUBS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SOME LOVE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! REST IN PEACE BIG DANNY FROM SD/LAYITLOW.*:tears:


Dude was real cool people rip homie my prayers go out to the familys


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anybody in sd lowride anymore what happen to getting in traffic nobody does anymore


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't afford it anymore.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> I can't afford it anymore.


Come on now pimp gas is the lowest its been in idk how long


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn i guess i have to paint ur boys old surburban.. i dont want no one to get shit twisted if they see it.. shit i might as well try to sell it out of town..


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Damn i guess i have to paint ur boys old surburban.. i dont want no one to get shit twisted if they see it.. shit i might as well try to sell it out of town..


How much u want?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what do u offer pimp... the truck runs hard im gettin it smogged and i put music in it..


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what do u offer pimp... the truck runs hard im gettin it smogged and i put music in it..


Ill hit u


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S THE BIG HOMIE THAT PASSED AWAY THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SD. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING HE WAS KNEW TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN DIEGO. I MET HIM AT STR8 GAME PICNIC 2012.
> IF U HAVE TIME THIS SATURDAY PLEASE COME SUPPORT THE HOMIE IN UR RIDAZ AND LETS SHOW HIM AND HIS FAMILY SOME LOWRIDER LOVE SD STYLE.:angel:
> GAME OVER CC AND OTHER SD CLUBS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SOME LOVE. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL! REST IN PEACE BIG DANNY FROM SD/LAYITLOW.*:tears:



:angel: RIDE IN PEACE!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FREE THE HOMIES ARCH SUGE FRED


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thumbs up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Man its a fucked up situation that the homies are in, i wish all of them luck and i pray for their families and them also.. This type of shit is why i keep my shit legit at all times.. work for all my toys and i live within my means. and never have to be like anyone else.. I have to admit this shit has been bothering me ever sence i got the news... all i know is thugs aint what they use to be... thats why i aint a thug....


real talk


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a few model hoppers for sale this mo for x mas gifts hit me up


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the support SD!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

8iuPH37MKM8


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> FREE THE HOMIES ARCH SUGE FRED


what about chaio??????????????????????????


----------



## socalblknmex (Jun 28, 2008)

he's nowhere to be found, Suge n Fred should be out sometime this week, They didnt give archie Bail, flight risk


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP REPPIN THE BIG S.D SUPPORTING THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS IN HIS NEW SMASHING VIDEO.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

socalblknmex said:


> he's nowhere to be found, Suge n Fred should be out sometime this week, They didnt give archie Bail, flight risk


Thats whats up..


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP REPPIN THE BIG S.D SUPPORTING THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS IN HIS NEW SMASHING VIDEO.*


Sweet... Good shit that GAME lincoln looking good


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Almost ready to ride, dont look like im missing nothing anyway:x:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Sweet... Good shit that GAME lincoln looking good


*GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP U KNOW HOW GAME OVER DOIN IT THESE DAYS.:naughty::thumbsup: *


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP REPPIN THE BIG S.D SUPPORTING THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS IN HIS NEW SMASHING VIDEO.*


GUYS LOOKING GOOD PAPPY :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP REPPIN THE BIG S.D SUPPORTING THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS IN HIS NEW SMASHING VIDEO.*


LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS. GAME OVER.cc. TTMFT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP REPPIN THE BIG S.D SUPPORTING THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS IN HIS NEW SMASHING VIDEO.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP U KNOW HOW GAME OVER DOIN IT THESE DAYS.:naughty::thumbsup: *


Yes sir I see you homie...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SD TTT


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

socalblknmex said:


> he's nowhere to be found, Suge n Fred should be out sometime this week, They didnt give archie Bail, flight risk


Good to hear suge n Fred r getting out that sucks they didn't give arch bail...that's all


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP REPPIN THE BIG S.D SUPPORTING THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS IN HIS NEW SMASHING VIDEO.*


TTT!!! GOOD SHIT BIG DAWG! :thumbsup:


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

sg90rider said:


> I got a few model hoppers for sale this mo for x mas gifts hit me up


U got any town cars but whats the ticket


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

socalblknmex said:


> he's nowhere to be found, Suge n Fred should be out sometime this week, They didnt give archie Bail, flight risk


:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

them st hopper said:


> U got any town cars but whats the ticket


No towncars right now my small cars go for 100 those are 1:24 scale and my 1:18 scales go for 200 and up 

The frontend hop the back go's up and down custom paint jobs ,rims


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

CJAY said:


> TTT!!! GOOD SHIT BIG DAWG! :thumbsup:


Feeling homies flow, video cool too. SD Reppin!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone in traffic today might go for a lil cruise this evening


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND LUV FELLAS. WE APPRIECATE IT IN A MAJOR WAY.:tears::thumbsup:
WE HAD NO IDEA HOW THIS VIDEO WAS GOING TO TURN OUT AND DAAMN SURE DIDN'T KNOW HOW THE MUSIC WAS GOING TO SOUND.:no: WE WERE RIDING IN THE GAS LAMP AND A FRIEND OF MINE WHO WAS HELPING SHOOT THE VIDEO CALLED AND ASK IF WE WOULD BE IN THE VIDEO. WE SAID NO TO OURSELFS BUT THAN WE SAID LETS DO A GOOD DEED LIKE ALWAYS REAL FAST.:happysad:
THANKS TO THE LOWRIDER GODS THE VIDEO AND THE MUSIC TURNED OUT PRETTY DAAMN GOOD. "EXSPECIALLY MY 2 LICKS" JUST JOKIN,JUST JOKIN.. NO I'M NOT!:rofl:
THE TEXAS CAT WAS HELLA EXCITED AND CAN'T WAIT TO COME BACK TO CALI AND SHOOT HIS NEXT VIDEO AND ASK IF HE COULD SHOOT IT AT OUR LOWRIDER SCENE OR PICNIC. 
I WILL KEEP YALL POSTED SOMETIME 2013 TO HELP SUPPORT UP AND COMIN MUSIC ARTIST. *


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone in traffic today might go for a lil cruise this evening


Im down hit me up


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

WHO WANA GET A CLEAN BIG BODY READY TO HIT THEM STREETS? RUNS GOOD LOW MILES NICE HEATER AND COLD AC FOR THE SUMMER LMK


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


>


That was a nice lil run i was on my bike that day.. i grew up knowin all the O.G Cabrones..


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Anytru rider wanna sho sum luv n respect for my boy danny shine up your ride and take a lil cruz jack in the box off coronado in ib 1130 am tomorrow rip danny..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> Anytru rider wanna sho sum luv n respect for my boy danny shine up your ride and take a lil cruz jack in the box off coronado in ib 1130 am tomorrow rip danny..


I planned on making it but my painter aint got my car done yet should be done tomorrow hopefully in time


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Coronado Christmas parade


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good shit manny!!! Me and my bro had fun!!


tru2thagame said:


> Coronado Christmas parade


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> Anytru rider wanna sho sum luv n respect for my boy danny shine up your ride and take a lil cruz jack in the box off coronado in ib 1130 am tomorrow rip danny..


I'll b there , RIP HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

devil619 said:


> Good shit manny!!! Me and my bro had fun!!


Hell yea. Y'all fools had the white folks goin crazy. Plus a Lil downtown action afterwards was a plus too. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

San Diego 619 said:


> Good to hear suge n Fred r getting out that sucks they didn't give arch bail...that's all


YES SIR


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Hell yea. Y'all fools had the white folks goin crazy. Plus a Lil downtown action afterwards was a plus too. :thumbsup:


Damn no invite i see how it is lol we in traffic tonight who down to roll picking my shit up from paint shop now and im ready


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn no invite i see how it is lol we in traffic tonight who down to roll picking my shit up from paint shop now and im ready


shit we went straight there from Coronado island.


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

I cant get in traffic wit no game on cars! Its STRAIGHTGAME or nothin!! So basically there will never B an invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

theonegodchose said:


> View attachment 383546
> *blast from my past........yea you remember because it busted yo ass!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


>


YEA DAT


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> YEA DAT


=)


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my 90 lac for sale make me an offer and take it home


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> =)


call me sometime.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

found this on youtube


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

devil619 said:


> I cant get in traffic wit no game on cars! Its STRAIGHTGAME or nothin!! So basically there will never B an invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


See thats why cruising sucks out here cause everyone takes things personal i love to cruise and kick it and also hop idc what club a person is from my invites are to everyone that wants to cruise and enjoy the lowriders but have a good day and thanks for the heads up on no invites


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

alex75 said:


> found this on youtube


:thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

devil619 said:


> I cant get in traffic wit no game on cars! Its STRAIGHTGAME or nothin!! So basically there will never B an invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do u or ur brother own that pinkish town car ?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> See thats why cruising sucks out here cause everyone takes things personal i love to cruise and kick it and also hop idc what club a person is from my invites are to everyone that wants to cruise and enjoy the lowriders but have a good day and thanks for the heads up on no invites


I'm be ready for next year I'm down cruise like we did on labor day!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

X2


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> See thats why cruising sucks out here cause everyone takes things personal i love to cruise and kick it and also hop idc what club a person is from my invites are to everyone that wants to cruise and enjoy the lowriders but have a good day and thanks for the heads up on no invites


 To each there own. I wont ride in no line up w/ no GO cars either. Just how I feel.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MY UNDERSTANDING IS g.o c.c WAS MADE AS A DIS TO AND FOR STRAIGHTGAME C.C SO WHY WOULD ANY ONE TRIP OR GET FEELINGS IF STR8GAMERS GO ON A RIDE AND NOT INVITE THE OTHERS? WE JUST DO WHAT WE DO CUZ WE CAN I FEELS YOU DEE "NOW YOU KNOW THE GAME DONT STOP"


----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Do u or ur brother own that pinkish town car ?


Yea I own the pinkish towncar. Why what's up?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Cause that's all hopping shit traffic is traffic but fuck it imma be in traffic with or without anyone i could careless i ride cause i wanna ride and like the looks i get just looks better when ya got a group of people rolling that's all


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*FOR THE RECORD....

GAME OVER SDCC WAS NOT CREATED TO DISRESPECT STR8 GAME CC... GAME OVER SDCC HAS JUMPED AGAINST ALL SD CLUBS AND L.A CLUBS AND GET IT ON. 
GAME OVER WAS CREATED TO SHUT DOWN ALL PARTS OF THE LOWRIDER GAME. IN FACT WE HAVE TRIED TO CLICK UP WITH STR8 GAME A FEW DIFFERENT TIMES IN THE PAST ON SOME SD VS L.A SHIT OR SOME TRAFFIC SHIT.
I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW U GUYS FEEL THIS WAY WHEN NONE OF U CATS HAVE BEEN PART OF THE PAST HOPPIN DRAMA BETWEEN STR8 GAME AND STR8 GAME OVER CLICK.
"STR8 GAME OVER CLICK" WAS MADE FOR STR8 GAME CC..
WHICH WAS STEFON FA SHO RIDAZ CC,BIG BOY,BIG T,MIGUEL KNEE DEEP CC, CJ BIG THANGZ AND WAYNIE LOW BOTTOMS CC... NO OTHER MEMBER FROM GAME OVER CC WAS INVOLVED IN THAT HOPPIN WAR PERIOD!!
ON THE STR8 GAME CC SIDE IT WAS... FRED,WILL,DONALD,SUGG,MIKEY,RUSS DIDDY AND DANNY! IF UR NAME IS NOT ON THIS LIST U HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE HOPPIN WAR PERIOD.
THAT'S WHY I ALWAYS SAID... GOOD GAMERS WHO I NEVER ONCE HOP OR LOOK AT AND I SAID THE FAVORITE ? CREW WHO ALWAYS STAYED IN THE HOPPIN WAR WHEN IT WENT DOWN.

PS. IF THIS WAS ON OUR FRONT WINDSHIELD LIKE IT USE TO BE OR OUR PLAQUES THAN I WOULD UNDERSTAND WHAT U GUYS ARE SAYING. BUT GAME OVER MEMBERS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STR8 GAME HOPPIN BEEF. *


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MAN COME ON STEFF YOU KNOW WHY YOU GUYS CALL IT GAME OVER... AND NO IM NOT ON YOUR LIST LOL BUT BEEN ON THAT HOPPING SHIT RIDING SHIT BUILDING SHIT AND BUYING SHIT FOR ALONG TIME... U KNOW GAME OVER WAS FOR YOUR STR8GAMER DUDES IF IT WOULDNT OF BEEN YOU WOULD OF STILL BEEN FASHO RIDAS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I DO UNDERSTAND WHAT U GUYS OUR SAYING BUT IF U FEEL LIKE THAT TOWARD GAME OVER CC....
WHY HAVEN'T YA'LL PULLED UP TO ANY OF OUR BUMPERS AND GET IT IN??
DJ U HAD UR CHANCE AND U DID NOTHING BUT HOP IN THE PIT BY URSELF. COME ON HOMIE!!
AND IF U FEEL HIM JERRY WHY HAVEN'T U PULLED UP ON ANYTHING ON THIS SIDE OR PUMP UP UR CLUB TO COME SERVE US? AND U BEEN AROUND SINCE THE BEGINNING!
DEVIL619 U CAN GET IN WHERE U FIT IN AND PULL UP TO ANY GAME OVER CAR ALSO SINCE U FEEL THAT WAY. 

TRUTH IS I CALL OUT NAMES FROM STR8 GAME CC WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOPPIN BECAUSE I HAVE PERSONAL HOPPIN RIVIALS ON YA'LLS SIDE AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH NO OTHER STR8 GAME CC MEMBER. I KNOW IT DON'T FEEL GOOD WHEN I SPEAK ON YA'LLS FACTORS BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS. LET THEM COME HANDLE THERE BIZZNESS.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

OK ON IT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> MAN COME ON STEFF YOU KNOW WHY YOU GUYS CALL IT GAME OVER... AND NO IM NOT ON YOUR LIST LOL BUT BEEN ON THAT HOPPING SHIT RIDING SHIT BUILDING SHIT AND BUYING SHIT FOR ALONG TIME... U KNOW GAME OVER WAS FOR YOUR STR8GAMER DUDES IF IT WOULDNT OF BEEN YOU WOULD OF STILL BEEN FASHO RIDAS


*

WE CALL IT GAME OVER BECAUSE WE PLAN TO SHUT EVER THING MOVIN DOWN IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT. I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT!
AT STR8 GAME LAST 2 PICNICS GAME OVER SDCC DID NOT MAKE A BIG ASS SCENE TRYING TO SHUT SHIT DOWN OR TALK BIG SHIT TO U GUYS.
AND HELL YEA U BEEN BUILDING THESE CARS FOR EVER JERRY. THAT'S WHY I'M SAYING IF U FEEL THAT WAY U SHOULD BUILD SOMETHING TO COME SERVE GAME OVER CC BECAUSE U CAN DO IT IF U REALLY WANTED TO.

TRUTH IS FA SHO,KNEE DEEP OR LOW BOTTOMS WASN'T MAKING ANY NOISE AS A OFFICIAL CLUB. ME BIG BOY AND WAYNIE AGREED ON DROPPING OR CLUBS THAT WE BEEN WITH FOR EVER. SINCE THEY DIDN'T WANNA JOIN MY SIDE AND I DIDN'T WANNA JOIN THERE'S. WE DECIDED TO CREATE ONE CLUB AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AND MAKE SOME REAL SHIT HAPPEN.
WE THOUGHT OF PLENTY OF CAR CLUB NAMES FOR DAYS AFTER DAYS UNTILL ONE OF MY KIDS SAID JUST CALL IT GAME OVER AND SERVE EVERBODY.. REAL SHIT.COM*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> OK ON IT


*GAME OVER SDCC WILL BE HAPPILY WAITING...


*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

hno: ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WELL GAME OVER SDCC I GUESS ALL U GUYS ARE OFFICIALLY APART OF SOMETHING THAT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH U.
SO I SUGGEST U EITHER MAKE YO SHIT HOT TO BACK UMM UP OR BUILD U A LIL HOPPER OR COME BORROW ONE OF UR MEMBERS.
THERES NOTHING TO MUCH TO WORRY ABOUT.... THEY CAN'T FUCK WITH US ANYWAY!!:no:


WELL S.D GAME OVER CC HAS CALLED OUT BIG JOHN AND THE L.A ALLSTAR CREW FOR A HOP THIS THURSDAY. I WILL KEEP YA'LL POSTED IF ANYONE WANNA ROLL TO SUPPORT THE BIG S.D!!*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

A FA SHO IMMA FIT IN WIT THAT ORANGE LINCOLN AND WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I WILL PULL UP! THATS THE ONLY CAR FROM URR CLUB THAT I WANT!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DO UNDERSTAND WHAT U GUYS OUR SAYING BUT IF U FEEL LIKE THAT TOWARD GAME OVER CC....
> WHY HAVEN'T YA'LL PULLED UP TO ANY OF OUR BUMPERS AND GET IT IN??
> DJ U HAD UR CHANCE AND U DID NOTHING BUT HOP IN THE PIT BY URSELF. COME ON HOMIE!!
> AND IF U FEEL HIM JERRY WHY HAVEN'T U PULLED UP ON ANYTHING ON THIS SIDE OR PUMP UP UR CLUB TO COME SERVE US? AND U BEEN AROUND SINCE THE BEGINNING!
> ...


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

SEE U SOON BUDDY!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> A FA SHO IMMA FIT IN WIT THAT ORANGE LINCOLN AND WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I WILL PULL UP! THATS THE ONLY CAR FROM URR CLUB THAT I WANT!


*WELL DO WHAT U GOTTA DO FOLKS.:nicoderm: ILL BE HAPPILY WAITING FOR U,JERRY,DJ AND WHO EVER ELSE WANNA GET IT IN WITH STEFEEZY!:drama: JUST KNOW THIS AIN'T BURGER KING U CAN'T HAVE IT UR WAY! 
STEFEEZY DON'T PLAY FAIR.*:nosad:
*DON'T GET IT TWISTED THE LINCOLN STILL DO COME OFF THE GROUND...*:naughty:








*HOPE U COMIN CORRECT.. I BORROWED THAT QUOTE FROM UR CLUB.:naughty:*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> MY UNDERSTANDING IS g.o c.c WAS MADE AS A DIS TO AND FOR STRAIGHTGAME C.C SO WHY WOULD ANY ONE TRIP OR GET FEELINGS IF STR8GAMERS GO ON A RIDE AND NOT INVITE THE OTHERS? WE JUST DO WHAT WE DO CUZ WE CAN I FEELS YOU DEE "NOW YOU KNOW THE GAME DONT STOP"


FROM MY UNDERSTANDING GAMEOVER C.C. WAS MADE TO SHUT DOWN THE WHOLE LOWRIDING SCENE WEN IT COMES TO HOPPING!!!! NOT CRUISIN!! AND "ST8GAMEOVER CLICK" WAS MADE STRICTLY FOR s.g. c.c ........THIS IS GAME OVER C.C. A NEW ERA and A NEW CLUB !! OF COURSE SUM OF THE MEMBERS FROM THE CLICK ARE FROM GAMEOVER CAR CLUB!!. BELIEVE ME ITS NOT LIKE WE HAVE TO RECIVE AN INVITE TO GO CRUISING.. ITS MORE FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING AND FOR THE KIDS AND OF COURSE THE BITCHES!! PERSONALLY I MLOVE CRUISIN WITH A DEEP ASS LINEUP NO MATTER WAT CLUB BUT I GUESS SUM PEOPLE DONT FEEL THAT WAY !!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Guessin said:


> Yea I own the pinkish towncar. Why what's up?


IM GUESSIN THATS YOUR BRO?? :dunno:THE REASON Y I ASKED IS BECAUSE I NEEDED TO LET HIM KNO THAT EVEN THOUGH IM FROM GAMEOVER CC I STILL HELPED U GET YOUR CAR OFF THE GROUND AND IN THE AIR AT THE PAINT SHOP BEFORE IT SCRAPED TO SHYT FROM BEING SO LOW.... NOW I COULDVE BEEN LIKE SUM OF YOUR MEMBERS AND BEEN AN ASS CAUSE YOUR FROM STRAIGHT GAME AND IM FROM GAMEOVER AND JUST LET U SCRAPE THE FUCK OUTA THAT BRAND NEW PAINT JOB BUT THATS NOT WHAT GAMEOVER CAR CLUB IS ABOUT!!! WE BOUT LOWRIDING PERIOD WHICH MEANS CRUISIN, KEEPIN SHYT CLEAN AND HELPING OUT OTHER RIDERS WEN WE OR I CAN , OH YEA AND TAKING OVER THE HOPPING SHYT OF COURSE !!!  BTW YOUR SHYT IS CLEAN G NICE COLOR!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea good looking out bro, you came through for me big time. Got nothing but respect for ya


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello I am in SD and want to buy some real dayton adapters, and ko's


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:



















:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:























:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats what im saying ...


Ill hitcha soon...


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

What it do ray ray jimmy manny n the rest of SD!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> What it do ray ray jimmy manny n the rest of SD!!!


:wave:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)
tru2thagame Guessin
I see you gamer


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Whats good Manny?


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> FROM MY UNDERSTANDING GAMEOVER C.C. WAS MADE TO SHUT DOWN THE WHOLE LOWRIDING SCENE WEN IT COMES TO HOPPING!!!! NOT CRUISIN!! AND "ST8GAMEOVER CLICK" WAS MADE STRICTLY FOR s.g. c.c ........THIS IS GAME OVER C.C. A NEW ERA and A NEW CLUB !! OF COURSE SUM OF THE MEMBERS FROM THE CLICK ARE FROM GAMEOVER CAR CLUB!!. BELIEVE ME ITS NOT LIKE WE HAVE TO RECIVE AN INVITE TO GO CRUISING.. ITS MORE FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING AND FOR THE KIDS AND OF COURSE THE BITCHES!! PERSONALLY I MLOVE CRUISIN WITH A DEEP ASS LINEUP NO MATTER WAT CLUB BUT I GUESS SUM PEOPLE DONT FEEL THAT WAY !!!


COME ON NOW MY DUDIE... YOU TALKING TO SOME REAL STREET,HIGHWAY AND PIT RIDAZ! I KNOW NOW UZZ A REG CLUB BUT WE ALL KNOW g.o WAS THOUGH OF FOR "STR8GAME" HOPPERS, STREET RIDAZ OR SHOW SHIT THE GAME DONT STOP... CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

What it do


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

devil619 said:


> Whats good Manny?


im just meditating.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DO UNDERSTAND WHAT U GUYS OUR SAYING BUT IF U FEEL LIKE THAT TOWARD GAME OVER CC....
> WHY HAVEN'T YA'LL PULLED UP TO ANY OF OUR BUMPERS AND GET IT IN??
> DJ U HAD UR CHANCE AND U DID NOTHING BUT HOP IN THE PIT BY URSELF. COME ON HOMIE!!
> AND IF U FEEL HIM JERRY WHY HAVEN'T U PULLED UP ON ANYTHING ON THIS SIDE OR PUMP UP UR CLUB TO COME SERVE US? AND U BEEN AROUND SINCE THE BEGINNING!
> ...


 The reason I jumped solo is cause there was no car other than the one that FRED built from your club clean enough to jump with. I got called out by Mike, and Thomas and I did say no, TRUE .I believe I called you out that same day and you didnt want to jump. AM I RIGHT OR WRONG ????? Lets see if you keep it real on that question???? Let the boards see how 100% you keep it.(YES OR NO)........Anyway, So I said fuck it and just finished burning up the old motor I had and saw no reason to put my fresh one on. I Saved it and came to Vegas and handled my bizz w/ out of towners. Sorry you couldnt make it. :dunno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bad ass...!!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear whoever.....
Danny from Straight Game CC San Diego don't give a fuck where ur from club .....click.... gang.....homeless....unemployed.....gay......cheerleader......witness.....snitch.......career criminal.....addicted to alcohol.....sail boats.......collect stamps......study the effects of global warming......all you mutha fuckas talking down on the game talking down on me....like mistah FAB says" ***** you got me fucked up".......I'm coming for anyone.....and you mutha fuckas know who you are and if you don't you'll find out soon enough....shit even some of my members might have to be reminded.....YEA ALL THAT........Danny Boy Straight Game CC SouthEastSanDiegoLomitaVillage...... PS I heard the game ain't the same no more.......that's funny that's why they want the game in their name.......see all you king of the parking lots soon.....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

dammmit Danny bangin early in the morning... what up my dude...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> dammmit Danny bangin early in the morning... what up my dude...


Just getting my morning workout in.....you know....sick and tired of the wind up teeth running around this city.....time to start skyscraping this so called riders YEA ALL THAT........


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> The reason I jumped solo is cause there was no car other than the one that FRED built from your club clean enough to jump with. I got called out by Mike, and Thomas and I did say no, TRUE .I believe I called you out that same day and you didnt want to jump. AM I RIGHT OR WRONG ????? Lets see if you keep it real on that question???? Let the boards see how 100% you keep it.(YES OR NO)........Anyway, So I said fuck it and just finished burning up the old motor I had and saw no reason to put my fresh one on. I Saved it and came to Vegas and handled my bizz w/ out of towners. Sorry you couldnt make it. :dunno:
> View attachment 580776


I ain't trippin why u didn't hop u just didn't hop against some cats u care less for. Now I know how u and the rest of ur ridaz feel. Imma show u how its suppose to be done. Imma G at this hopping shit and Geez don't ask for hops we take umm rather if u choose to do it our not.
See u real real soon in some clean shit as u say


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Dear whoever.....
> Danny from Straight Game CC San Diego don't give a fuck where ur from club .....click.... gang.....homeless....unemployed.....gay......cheerleader......witness.....snitch.......career criminal.....addicted to alcohol.....sail boats.......collect stamps......study the effects of global warming......all you mutha fuckas talking down on the game talking down on me....like mistah FAB says" ***** you got me fucked up".......I'm coming for anyone.....and you mutha fuckas know who you are and if you don't you'll find out soon enough....shit even some of my members might have to be reminded.....YEA ALL THAT........Danny Boy Straight Game CC SouthEastSanDiegoLomitaVillage...... PS I heard the game ain't the same no more.......that's funny that's why they want the game in their name.......see all you king of the parking lots soon.....


D cut the shananaginz.. no one has talk down on u homie and if they have it wasn't on this side. And yes u heard right the game ain't the same. No disrespect just keeping it real, I said it,ur members said it and sd said it. Yall can easily get it back poppin I know that Fa sho.

Once again GAME OVER will be waiting in the park in lot with a smile not a frown.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> The reason I jumped solo is cause there was no car other than the one that FRED built from your club clean enough to jump with.


Listen buddy I know u guys like to down play "MONEY IN THA BANK" because of the exposure that its getting with me.
But... this Lincoln does not look like Fred built anymore.. nice try but sorry
I put more money in it than I bought it for. Catch my drift Pimp?
New set up,new rims,new interior,new sunroof,new name,new owner,new gold grill,new gold door handles,new gold pumpkin,new bumpers,new music,new light bulbs all around,new graphics,daamn near a new paint and hella camera time including making the cover of big fish and.bringing home hella trophies.
I'm sure I'm leaving something out... LOL

Much luv to my boy Fred for selling me this Lincoln which is know known as MONEY IN THA BANK from game over sdcc and now making ****** sick to there stomach. Cuba didn't change shit on the Lincoln Fred sold him and yall didn't speak one time or what about the red rag lac he just sold... u ain't gonna say shit to him either and he ain't changing nothing but the name on the Interior. And yes u did ask for a hop but u should have took it.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> COME ON NOW MY DUDIE... YOU TALKING TO SOME REAL STREET,HIGHWAY AND PIT RIDAZ! I KNOW NOW UZZ A REG CLUB BUT WE ALL KNOW g.o WAS THOUGH OF FOR "STR8GAME" HOPPERS, STREET RIDAZ OR SHOW SHIT THE GAME DONT STOP... CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


CANT WE?? CUZ FROM THE WAY Y'ALL TALKIN IM NOT SEEIN IT? NOW LIKE I SAID BEFORE WEN ****** IS "HOPPIN "OF COURSE THERE'S GONNA B SHYT TALKIN AND ALL THAT ..... BUT OUTSIDE OF THAT ITS NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING!! ALL IM SAYIN IS IF I SAW A SG CAR OR ANY OTHER RIDER ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD IM PULLIN OVER TO HELP OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN PERIOD AND I HOPE THAT Y'ALL WOULD FEEL THA SAME!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> What it do ray ray jimmy manny n the rest of SD!!!


WHAT UP PLAYER !! I HAVENT SEEN U IN THE SCENE IN A MIN ...MAN I HOPE U READY FOR SUM MAJOR TRAFFIC WEN I GET MY SHYT BACK!!


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

WOw that orange thang is turnin down fades huh? I wonder what excuse he had for that day because Djs car is more than clean enough to jump wit but dont trip cause when im done that car will never get a paSS! :guns:


drockone619 said:


> The reason I jumped solo is cause there was no car other than the one that FRED built from your club clean enough to jump with. I got called out by Mike, and Thomas and I did say no, TRUE .I believe I called you out that same day and you didnt want to jump. AM I RIGHT OR WRONG ????? Lets see if you keep it real on that question???? Let the boards see how 100% you keep it.(YES OR NO)........Anyway, So I said fuck it and just finished burning up the old motor I had and saw no reason to put my fresh one on. I Saved it and came to Vegas and handled my bizz w/ out of towners. Sorry you couldnt make it. :dunno:
> View attachment 580776


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> CANT WE?? CUZ FROM THE WAY Y'ALL TALKIN IM NOT SEEIN IT? NOW LIKE I SAID BEFORE WEN ****** IS "HOPPIN "OF COURSE THERE'S GONNA B SHYT TALKIN AND ALL THAT ..... BUT OUTSIDE OF THAT ITS NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING!! ALL IM SAYIN IS IF I SAW A SG CAR OR ANY OTHER RIDER ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD IM PULLIN OVER TO HELP OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN PERIOD AND I HOPE THAT Y'ALL WOULD FEEL THA SAME!


Yes sir


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> D cut the shananaginz.. no one has talk down on u homie and if they have it wasn't on this side. And yes u heard right the game ain't the same. No disrespect just keeping it real, I said it,ur members said it and sd said it. Yall can easily get it back poppin I know that Fa sho.
> 
> Once again GAME OVER will be waiting in the park in lot with a smile not a frown.


Fezzy my reply applies to who ever has on a glove and is catchin feelings.....and yep some of ur members have had some things to say.....so they will catch this real rider fade....and some others.....I never did nothing but keepshit 100 as you and I have always been.....but shit you can catch a hop too.......2013 I ain't giving 1 pass and being the real rider I am I will give a W as quick as I get a W.......REAL RIDERS DO REAL THINGS..YEA ALL THAT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

:drama: ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Bad ass...


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BIG WHT...:thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

jimmy---im taking my car apart for a few months:facepalm: ill be ready for chicano park day i gotta step my game up and come out clean new look for the new year


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> jimmy---im taking my car apart for a few months:facepalm: ill be ready for chicano park day i gotta step my game up and come out clean new look for the new year


Fa sho .... Well.... Ima b missin that Lincoln out there but I can't wait to see it webs it done  ....... ON ANOTHER NOTE ..... I CAN'T WAIT. TO JUMP BACK IN TRAFFIC!! LOL


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Guessin said:


> Yea good looking out bro, you came through for me big time. Got nothing but respect for ya


FA SHO G !! ANYTIME !!!! IM GLAD TO HEAR WE CAN B ON THE SAME LEVEL IN THIS LOWRIDIN SHYT !! I'LL C U ON THE STREETS SOON I SAW U MOBBIN AROUND ACOUPLE TIMES ALREADY !!  GOOD SHYT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> WOw that orange thang is turnin down fades huh? I wonder what excuse he had for that day because Djs car is more than clean enough to jump wit but dont trip cause when im done that car will never get a paSS! :guns:


Stefeezy Never turn down the fade Pimp juice. My members pulled up to his bumper and he turned down the fade. He ask to hop wit the Lincoln instead of pulling up on it like a real rida while it was 3 wheeling and hopping all threw yall picnic on camera. Now u do the math. All yall had ur chance and failed!
Try doing that same shit at our picnic or even hitting the switch on our line up any where.
THA BANK been at every show and event this year yall late.

If u don't know let me lace u folks.. I don't need no pass from u,ur club or anyone in this lowrider game.
I'll serve ur whole club by myself while my members watch and this won't be the first time.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Monday thru Saturday its suppose to be luv all the way around in the lowrider community.
Sundays is game day just like NFL Sundays.
devil619 usually u gotta work ur way to the top in any game to challenge the best but today u just skip to level 7 like on Mario bros.:h5:
Fuck it since game over cc know how most of u str8 game RIDAZ really feel.:facepalm:
Yall wanna get this lowrider shit poppin this Sunday or do we have to wait ANOTHER YEAR?:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sup to all my 619 homies :h5:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> Listen buddy I know u guys like to down play "MONEY IN THA BANK" because of the exposure that its getting with me.
> But... this Lincoln does not look like Fred built anymore.. nice try but sorry
> I put more money in it than I bought it for. Catch my drift Pimp?
> New set up,new rims,new interior,new sunroof,new name,new owner,new gold grill,new gold door handles,new gold pumpkin,new bumpers,new music,new light bulbs all around,new graphics,daamn near a new paint and hella camera time including making the cover of big fish and.bringing home hella trophies.
> ...


 You forgot to mention you said "NO". I guess the same goes for your side. They could have still nosed up, and got a lame win cause I wouldnt have done shit, just like you wouldnt have done shit if I nosed up on you afterwards. You would've had excuses and had another car pull up instead of you doing anything.Simply cause you can't take a loss and admit it. So why speak on me as if I did something diff than you would have done???? As you say "THIS AINT BURGER KING, RIGHT???? LOL or does that just apply to everyone but you?:twak::roflmao:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks bro see u soon!!! up,up,select start lol jus skipped to level 7


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> Monday thru Saturday its suppose to be luv all the way around in the lowrider community.
> Sundays is game day just like NFL Sundays.
> devil619 usually u gotta work ur way to the top in any game to challenge the best but today u just skip to level 7 like on Mario bros.:h5:
> Fuck it since game over cc know how most of u str8 game RIDAZ really feel.:facepalm:
> Yall wanna get this lowrider shit poppin this Sunday or do we have to wait ANOTHER YEAR?:rimshot:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup to all my 619 homies :h5:


:wave:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup to all my 619 homies :h5:


:h5:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> CANT WE?? CUZ FROM THE WAY Y'ALL TALKIN IM NOT SEEIN IT? NOW LIKE I SAID BEFORE WEN ****** IS "HOPPIN "OF COURSE THERE'S GONNA B SHYT TALKIN AND ALL THAT ..... BUT OUTSIDE OF THAT ITS NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING!! ALL IM SAYIN IS IF I SAW A SG CAR OR ANY OTHER RIDER ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD IM PULLIN OVER TO HELP OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN PERIOD AND I HOPE THAT Y'ALL WOULD FEEL THA SAME!



:thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> CANT WE?? CUZ FROM THE WAY Y'ALL TALKIN IM NOT SEEIN IT? NOW LIKE I SAID BEFORE WEN ****** IS "HOPPIN "OF COURSE THERE'S GONNA B SHYT TALKIN AND ALL THAT ..... BUT OUTSIDE OF THAT ITS NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR LOWRIDING!! ALL IM SAYIN IS IF I SAW A SG CAR OR ANY OTHER RIDER ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD IM PULLIN OVER TO HELP OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN PERIOD AND I HOPE THAT Y'ALL WOULD FEEL THA SAME!


If I see a rider broke down, Ill lend a hand no prob. I just aint riding around in a line up with a club that claims were rivals.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> If I see a rider broke down, Ill lend a hand no prob. I just aint riding around in a line up with a club that claims were rivals.


"HOPPING RIVALS" .....whatever u say player ...that's you ..... I don't have to worry bout that cuz u in Vegas anyways right ? :dunno:But whatever that's on y'all ...and if u feel that way I'm sure ur the type if dude that would laugh and keep it pushin :thumbsdown:  JUST SAYIN ....... DON'T MATTER ANYWAYS.. CUZ IF MY CLUB AIN'T HOPPIN THERES THE OTHER MEMBERS LIKE MYSELF THAT STAY IN TRAFFIC EVERYDAY !!!!AND ANYCLUB CAN RIDE !!!:facepalm: and Believe me it's more than four or five times a year for a parade or whatever it is y'all do!!:thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> "HOPPING RIVALS" .....whatever u say player ...that's you ..... I don't have to worry bout that cuz u in Vegas anyways right ? :dunno:But whatever that's on y'all ...and if u feel that way I'm sure ur the type if dude that would laugh and keep it pushin :thumbsdown:  JUST SAYIN ....... DON'T MATTER ANYWAYS.. CUZ IF MY CLUB AIN'T HOPPIN THERES THE OTHER MEMBERS LIKE MYSELF THAT STAY IN TRAFFIC EVERYDAY !!!!AND ANYCLUB CAN RIDE !!!:facepalm: and Believe me it's more than four or five times a year for a parade or whatever it is y'all do!!:thumbsup:


To bad its never in nothing clean.......or hot.....or long enough with one club....since he is in Vegas expanding the real game I'll take it upon myself to catch a hop witcha......real rider do real things.....and we've been doin more than a few times a year things for close to a decade plus.....I can remember u dipping in and out of our straight game line up too.....to bad u didn't make the cut.....told you at our 5th annual....hope u know what u got Urself into player...... and its lowriding 24 7 ......even the best of us need a vacation......see you all soon.....


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi DJ ....how's Vegas treating you.....see you in a few weeks buddy....STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Well fuck it im here to hop so who wanna hop this sunday im calling out any and everyone club or no club would anyone like to take my offer up for this sunday????? Walmart on college just let me know and we can get the city hoppin again


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

WHATS UP D ITS YO BOY HATT? I SEE U HOMIE STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME!!


theonegodchose said:


> Hi DJ ....how's Vegas treating you.....see you in a few weeks buddy....STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

theonegodchose said:


> To bad its never in nothing clean.......or hot.....or long enough with one club....since he is in Vegas expanding the real game I'll take it upon myself to catch a hop witcha......real rider do real things.....and we've been doin more than a few times a year things for close to a decade plus.....I can remember u dipping in and out of our straight game line up too.....to bad u didn't make the cut.....told you at our 5th annual....hope u know what u got Urself into player...... and its lowriding 24 7 ......even the best of us need a vacation......see you all soon.....


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> "HOPPING RIVALS" .....whatever u say player ...that's you ..... I don't have to worry bout that cuz u in Vegas anyways right ? :dunno:But whatever that's on y'all ...and if u feel that way I'm sure ur the type if dude that would laugh and keep it pushin :thumbsdown:  JUST SAYIN ....... DON'T MATTER ANYWAYS.. CUZ IF MY CLUB AIN'T HOPPIN THERES THE OTHER MEMBERS LIKE MYSELF THAT STAY IN TRAFFIC EVERYDAY !!!!AND ANYCLUB CAN RIDE !!!:facepalm: and Believe me it's more than four or five times a year for a parade or whatever it is y'all do!!:thumbsup:


Have you ever spoke to me? Why would you say I would pass and laugh, if I just got done saying if I see a rider broke down I'd help? :dunno: Being broke down, and our cars working fine and rolling together are to different things. Yeah Im in Vegas but still come down to the city, so whats the point. Straight Game rides when and where we want to ride just as you can do the same. As far as rollin,Dont get shit twisted you can see me in the air and on the streets.






Handling Bizz






Out and about wit my Babe






Library w/ my kids... need I go on?? Just cause I aint in SD dont mean I aint in traffic. I Dont need no fuckin parade either. You dont need to get on here and :rant:, if you ride, then go ride. We aint on here askin why you didnt call any of us to ride :loco:. Couldn't care less, Its STRAIGHT GAME ALL DAY my way.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Guessin:wave:! I see you down there gettin right man. Manny,:wave: what it do?


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Hi DJ ....how's Vegas treating you.....see you in a few weeks buddy....STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


Out here gettin ready for X-mas and chillin. You know what it is, same shit different toilet. Slide on out, you know where im at!:thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

What up to all the six nineteen homies


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Out here gettin ready for X-mas and chillin. You know what it is, same shit different toilet. Slide on out, you know where im at!:thumbsup:


Man Vegas ain't good for HATT lol


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> To bad its never in nothing clean.......or hot.....or long enough with one club....since he is in Vegas expanding the real game I'll take it upon myself to catch a hop witcha......real rider do real things.....and we've been doin more than a few times a year things for close to a decade plus.....I can remember u dipping in and out of our straight game line up too.....to bad u didn't make the cut.....told you at our 5th annual....hope u know what u got Urself into player...... and its lowriding 24 7 ......even the best of us need a vacation......see you all soon.....


LMAO NOTHING CLEAN???
:dunno:
WHAT ARE THESE ?? I KNO THEY ARENT LEAFED OUT BUT YOU CANT TELL ME MY LIL LINEUP ISNT CLEAN AND ALL THEM BITCHES WERE DRIVIN DAILY !!!:facepalm: JUST LIKE THE ONE IM BUILDIN FROM GROUND UP NOW ( WHICH I MUST SAY IS MY BEST YET!!!)







!!




































NOT LONG ENOUGH WITH A CLUB???

IM NOT EVEN GONNA SPEAK ON THAT CUZ I STILL GOT LOVE FOR _*VIC*_ A _*FEW*_ OF THE MEMBERS FROM MY OLD CLUB ... BUT I ROLLED WITH THEM FOR 2 YEARS AND REPPED EM TO THE FULLIEST AND WAS ONE OF THE ORIGINALS BEFORE A COUPLE MEMBERS PROVED TO B UNLOYAL SO I GOT OUT!!
AND BEST BELIEVE IMMA REPRESENT MY NEW CLUB TO THA FULLIEST !! EVEN MORE Y YOU BULLSHYTTIN!!


_*NOW THIS IS THE ONE THAT CRACKS ME UP THA MOST!!:roflmao::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::roflmao:

*_"I can remember u dipping in and out of our straight game line up too.....to bad u didn't make the cut."

YEA YOUR RIGHT BOUT ONE THING I DID RIDE BEHIND SG ONE TIME!! AND THAT WAS BECAUSE I WAS NEW TO THE SCENE AND ONLY KNEW A FEW PEOPLE OUT THERE LIKE JERRY TRACY AND MANNY ,,,SO YEA I DID AND UR POINT??? NOW NO ONE CAN RIDE WITH YOUGUYS?? BUT THE PART THAT GETS ME IS YOU SAYING I DIDNT MAKE THE cut???? ...... *WHEN IN THE HELL DID I EVER TALK TO ANYONE FROM YOUR CLUB BOUT GETTING DOWN WITH SG????* _*NEVER!!! :nono:*_SO I DONT KNO WHERE THE HELL THAT CAME FROM BUT IT SOUNDED GOOD!
:rimshot:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Have you ever spoke to me? Why would you say I would pass and laugh, if I just got done saying if I see a rider broke down I'd help? :dunno: Being broke down, and our cars working fine and rolling together are to different things. Yeah Im in Vegas but still come down to the city, so whats the point. Straight Game rides when and where we want to ride just as you can do the same. As far as rollin,Dont get shit twisted you can see me in the air and on the streets.
> View attachment 581145
> Handling Bizz
> View attachment 581146
> ...


Why would you say I would pass and laugh

LET ME REPHRASE THAT IF YOU SAW A GAMEOVER CAR U WOULD JUST PASS AND LAUGH?? THATS REALLY WAT I MEANT AND I DONT HAVE TO SPEAK TO YOU I SAID THAT BECAUSE OF THE THINGS YOUR SAYING..


Yeah Im in Vegas but still come down to the city, so whats the point. 

WELL IF U READ IT SLOWLY I GUESS? YOU WOULD NOTICE THAT MY POINT IS THAT I DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT BEING IN A LINEUP WITH YOU CUZ U ARE IN VEGAS.. DO U GET IT NOW PLAYER?:dunno::thumbsup:

AS FAR AS YOUR PICTURES GO..... IT IS A NICE CAR AND I LOVE LINCOLNS AND YOURS IS CLEAN BUT I DONT REALLY CARE TO SEE THE PICTURES THAT YOU LOOK AT WEN U WANT TO REMINICE ON WEN U ARE IN TRAFFIC !:nosad::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: U CAN KEEP THOSE IN YOUR PHONE..... BTW OVER HOW MANY MONTHS DID U TAKE THOSE THREE PICTURES???:dunno: CUZ IF U WANT I CANT TAKE ONE EVERYDAY AND POST IT ON HERE SO YOU CAN SEE *TRAFFIC!!!* PERSONALLY I DONT NEED TO TAKE PICS OF THE ONE OR TWO TIMES I TAKE IT OUT A WEEK CUZ I JUST JUMP IN MY SHYT EVERYDAY!!!:facepalm:


You dont need to get on here and :rant:


NOW THE ONLY REASON WHY IM :rant: WITH YOU ON HERE IS BECAUSE YOU DECIEDED TO ADD YOU TWO SENSE IN ON THE WHOLE NOT CRUISIN TOGETHER THING WEN IT WAS ALREADY A DONE DISCUSSION!!


_*
GAMEOVER

*_


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> LMAO NOTHING CLEAN???
> :dunno:
> WHAT ARE THESE ?? I KNO THEY ARENT LEAFED OUT BUT YOU CANT TELL ME MY LIL LINEUP ISNT CLEAN AND ALL THEM BITCHES WERE DRIVIN DAILY !!!:facepalm: JUST LIKE THE ONE IM BUILDIN FROM GROUND UP NOW ( WHICH I MUST SAY IS MY BEST YET!!!)
> 
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzzz........see you soon......from one front end to another.......


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

devil619 said:


> WHATS UP D ITS YO BOY HATT? I SEE U HOMIE STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME!!


Whats poppin HATT.....just gettin it together for the season.....talking to these "mutha fuckas act like they forgot about dre" ass riders.....talkin like we a part time club...like we didn't do this when vhs was poppin.....I guess we a parade car club now....I didn't know that..... L's up YEA ALL THAT......STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzz........see you soon......from one front end to another.......


I'm sure u will just like everyone else in SD!!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I'm sure u will just like everyone else in SD!!


Just keeping it saucy Jaime rigg  but I wouldn't be talkin if I didn't plan on walking too  STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME....YEA ALL THAT


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

Sd ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> Just keeping it saucy Jaime rigg  but I wouldn't be talkin if I didn't plan on walking too  STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME....YEA ALL THAT



OK I GUESS U DON'T KNO HOW TO SPELL MY NAME ? BUT ANYWAYS IM SURE THAT BY THE TIME YOUR WALKIN ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE RUNNIN AT FULL SPEED PLAYER! :thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> OK I GUESS U DON'T KNO HOW TO SPELL MY NAME ? BUT ANYWAYS IM SURE THAT BY THE TIME YOUR WALKIN ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE RUNNIN AT FULL SPEED PLAYER! :thumbsup:


I wish you guys the best ...its fun being on top and running full speed....we know all about that.....I'll be waiting for ur 5th annual too  see you soon sad face car club click daily driver guys.....u should put a happy face on......STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

PLAYER.......


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> I wish you guys the best ...its fun being on top and running full speed....we know all about that.....I'll be waiting for ur 5th annual too  see you soon sad face car club click daily driver guys.....u should put a happy face on......STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME


YOUR RIGHT PLAYER .... IT IS PRETTY FUN BEING ON TOP!!:h5: IM GLAD YOU NOTICED IT..... AND AS FAR AS WAITING FOR OUR 5TH ANNUAL .... YOUR NOT GONNA HAVE TO WAIT FOR LONG ..... IT'S NOT GONNA TAKE US A DECADE !! IT'LL B HERE IN A SHORT 5 YEARS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

PLAYER.......


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Jimmi?, is that u? , its me,i got a car /rider now,the white boy that was going /see of buying the 97 tan tc low


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Why would you say I would pass and laugh
> 
> LET ME REPHRASE THAT IF YOU SAW A GAMEOVER CAR U WOULD JUST PASS AND LAUGH?? THATS REALLY WAT I MEANT AND I DONT HAVE TO SPEAK TO YOU I SAID THAT BECAUSE OF THE THINGS YOUR SAYING..
> 
> ...


 Like I said being broke down, and riding together is 2 different things. Whatever though, if thats what you'd want me to do, so be it. My car has been down there, and can go down there whenever I choose. So if you read slowly:dunno:Im saying me being in Vegas has nothing to do w/ the fact that if im in SD, LV, LA or wherever the hell I am, I aint ridin wit no GO. Its my opinon that was a response to one of my members post, not you. You can say the same if you choose, IDC. We rep what we rep and thats it. Does it matter how often I take pics of my car, like I said I could go on and post more, Like on the strip, or Stretched Out Valeted at the mall and Cosmopolitan Hotel, or chillin wit my boys from ROYALS CC. LV., or wit my other boy from Cali Riders CC LV etc...etc. What Im getting at is I dont drive my car everyday, but I am in traffic. So for you to say we ride a couple times a year is pure:facepalm::thumbsdown:. I can jump in my car and ride whenever I choose.My car starts right up just like yours. I dont need to drive my car daily, it doesnt make me any less of a rider because of that. What would you say to others that dont choose to drive there cars daily with clean ass lincolns like NENE, or Big John, or Luxury King, or even Steffezy???? :shh: So you dont take pics cause you ride everyday, but you still post up pics????:dunno: Looks like you did the same thing as me.:roflmao: Not going on with you , You got it man, your a better rider than me.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Like I said being broke down, and riding together is 2 different things. Whatever though, if thats what you'd want me to do, so be it. My car has been down there, and can go down there whenever I choose. So if you read slowly:dunno:Im saying me being in Vegas has nothing to do w/ the fact that if im in SD, LV, LA or wherever the hell I am, I aint ridin wit no GO. Its my opinon that was a response to one of my members post, not you. You can say the same if you choose, IDC. We rep what we rep and thats it. Does it matter how often I take pics of my car, like I said I could go on and post more, Like on the strip, or Stretched Out Valeted at the mall and Cosmopolitan Hotel, or chillin wit my boys from ROYALS CC. LV., or wit my other boy from Cali Riders CC LV etc...etc. What Im getting at is I dont drive my car everyday, but I am in traffic. So for you to say we ride a couple times a year is pure:facepalm::thumbsdown:. I can jump in my car and ride whenever I choose.My car starts right up just like yours. I dont need to drive my car daily, it doesnt make me any less of a rider because of that. What would you say to others that dont choose to drive there cars daily with clean ass lincolns like NENE, or Big John, or Luxury King, or even Steffezy???? :shh: So you dont take pics cause you ride everyday, but you still post up pics????:dunno: Looks like you did the same thing as me.:roflmao: Not going on with you , You got it man, your a better rider than me.
> View attachment 581378


***** STOP IT YOU DONT DRIVE YUR CLEAN ASS TC BECAUSE ESCALADES BENZOS AND SHIT LIKE THAT  BOSSES RIDE WAT THEY CHOOSE DAILY


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> YOUR RIGHT PLAYER .... IT IS PRETTY FUN BEING ON TOP!!:h5: IM GLAD YOU NOTICED IT..... AND AS FAR AS WAITING FOR OUR 5TH ANNUAL .... YOUR NOT GONNA HAVE TO WAIT FOR LONG ..... IT'S NOT GONNA TAKE US A DECADE !! IT'LL B HERE IN A SHORT 5 YEARS!!:thumbsup:


Yep a real rider recognizes real shit I just won't acknowledge all the hate from anyside mine or anyone's..... and I wish y'all the best for years to come but its not gonna stop me from doing what I do....I will say it loud and clear u have had ur riders and u keep doin what you.....but everyoneopening they mouth from all sides lets just shut the fuck up and get it cracking like its 1999......like I said I'm taking all fades......and I will let it be known now I have a funky ass regal but it will be clean as I always am and it is what it is.....no one wants to jump wit a regal keep my name out they mouth and jump wit someone else....remember myname DannyBoy STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME.....cause you'll be hating me all next year.....that last part was for everyone Jaime Rigg...... and I know how to spell ur name but I'm keeping it ****** this month.....YEA ALL THAT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

drockone619 said:


> Like I said being broke down, and riding together is 2 different things. Whatever though, if thats what you'd want me to do, so be it. My car has been down there, and can go down there whenever I choose. So if you read slowly:dunno:Im saying me being in Vegas has nothing to do w/ the fact that if im in SD, LV, LA or wherever the hell I am, I aint ridin wit no GO. Its my opinon that was a response to one of my members post, not you. You can say the same if you choose, IDC. We rep what we rep and thats it. Does it matter how often I take pics of my car, like I said I could go on and post more, Like on the strip, or Stretched Out Valeted at the mall and Cosmopolitan Hotel, or chillin wit my boys from ROYALS CC. LV., or wit my other boy from Cali Riders CC LV etc...etc. What Im getting at is I dont drive my car everyday, but I am in traffic. So for you to say we ride a couple times a year is pure:facepalm::thumbsdown:. I can jump in my car and ride whenever I choose.My car starts right up just like yours. I dont need to drive my car daily, it doesnt make me any less of a rider because of that. What would you say to others that dont choose to drive there cars daily with clean ass lincolns like NENE, or Big John, or Luxury King, or even Steffezy???? :shh: So you dont take pics cause you ride everyday, but you still post up pics????:dunno: Looks like you did the same thing as me.:roflmao: Not going on with you , You got it man, your a better rider than me.
> View attachment 581378


I was thinking the same thing Dj.....he is right we are wrong.....hey if ur available the elementary school is having a parade for Christmas .....if ur tags are current and car is insured and ur not busy with layitlow post and arguing with the kings of the parking lots.....try to come thru....I know its one more parade than we usually do but we will show them...... *sarcasm*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


>


I see you fellow parade marcher


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> ***** STOP IT YOU DONT DRIVE YUR CLEAN ASS TC BECAUSE ESCALADES BENZOS AND SHIT LIKE THAT  BOSSES RIDE WAT THEY CHOOSE DAILY


I was simply giving my opinion on Evil619's post in response to Mike. Didnt come foul or nothin. Not trying to argue w/ nobody on how I feel and it turns to all that. Damn, I guess peeps can't be entitled to there own opinion. I didn't speak down on nobody or club, just gave my thought. Anyway, I'm just tryin to do me and stay out the way. See if I can sit like MajorGame someday, ya feel me


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> I was simply giving my opinion on Evil619's post. Not trying to argue w/ nobody on how I feel and it turns to all that. Damn, I guess peeps can't be entitled to there own opinion. I didn't speak down on nobody or club, just gave my thought. Anyway, I'm just tryin to do me and stay out the way. See if I can sit like MajorGame someday, ya feel me


YOU WONT EVER BE CARLESS LIKE MAJORGAME I SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON HERE BCUZ I DONT HAVE A CAR TO.GET IN TRAFFIC IN LOL


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

We all have ups and downs. I know you'll bounce back clean as fuck as always!!! Mofos got priorities and its good you doin what you gotta do.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> I was simply giving my opinion on Evil619's post. Not trying to argue w/ nobody on how I feel and it turns to all that. Damn, I guess peeps can't be entitled to there own opinion. I didn't speak down on nobody or club, just gave my thought. Anyway, I'm just tryin to do me and stay out the way. See if I can sit like MajorGame someday, ya feel me


YOU WONT EVER BE CARLESS LIKE MAJORGAME I SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON HERE BCUZ I DONT HAVE A CAR TO.GET IN TRAFFIC IN LOL


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

You know i cant help myself when im in vegas lol cause the devil comes out


tru2thagame said:


> Man Vegas ain't good for HATT lol


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Whats good to all my GAMERS (DEVIL,MAJOR,RAYRAY) and THEM ST HOPPER:wave: Its fuckin pourin out here right now.


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jus at tha pad tryna get my thoughts together and lookin at the flicks of that clean ass lincoln u posted! MOTIVATION uffin:


drockone619 said:


> Whats good to all my GAMERS (DEVIL,MAJOR,RAYRAY) and THEM ST HOPPER:wave: Its fuckin pourin out here right now.


----------



## Straight Game Ray Ray (Mar 5, 2012)

What's good Gamer


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Straight Game Ray Ray said:


> What's good Gamer


 holey shit. 
Is that who I think it is !


----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

drockone619 said:


> Guessin:wave:! I see you down there gettin right man. Manny,:wave: what it do?


Yea it's a work in progress, I'll b right by the summer


----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

theonegodchose said:


> I see you fellow parade marcher


When is the parade?


----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

devil619 said:


> Jus at tha pad tryna get my thoughts together and lookin at the flicks of that clean ass lincoln u posted! MOTIVATION uffin:


Call me bro


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a Lil more motivation for u HATT..




]




]
View attachment 557133


]
View attachment 557167


----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

devil619 said:


> Jus at tha pad tryna get my thoughts together and lookin at the flicks of that clean ass lincoln u posted! MOTIVATION uffin:


Call me bro


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> I see you fellow parade marcher











:wave:


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

.




]




]
View attachment 557133


]
View attachment 557167
[/QUOTE]Ttt for this


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey parade marcher lol


tru2thagame said:


> :wave:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dj that FUCKIN LINCOLN IS WORKIN!!! :thumbsup:


them st hopper said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt for this[/QUOTE]


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

them st hopper said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt for this[/QUOTE]
Thanks Man:thumbsup: Im tryin to put in my work the little way I can. I jumped wit 2 cars from LA, 1 from Oregon, and 1 from AZ so i tried to spread the bumper checking out a bit. Drove there on the freeway, drove home down the strip after. It was a good time.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

devil619 said:


> Hey parade marcher lol


:h5:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> :h5:


Isnt it raining down there? Shouldn't you be out rollin, nose up, windows down, in the not giving a fuck day parade?????


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Isnt it raining down there? Shouldn't you be out rollin, nose up, windows down, in the not giving a fuck day parade?????


hell yea it's raining but I can't be Rollin in the rain like that wit the windows down anymore,,,, the suede and gator don't like it. :nono:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> Thanks bro see u soon!!! up,up,select start lol jus skipped to level 7


*YES SIR... I SEE U ON UR GAME CODE BUT THAT CODE WAS FOR CONTRA BROTHA..:rofl:*



theonegodchose said:


> To bad its never in nothing clean.......or hot.....or long enough with one club....since he is in Vegas expanding the real game I'll take it upon myself to catch a hop witcha......real rider do real things.....and we've been doin more than a few times a year things for close to a decade plus.....I can remember u dipping in and out of our straight game line up too.....to bad u didn't make the cut.....told you at our 5th annual....hope u know what u got Urself into player...... and its lowriding 24 7 ......even the best of us need a vacation......see you all soon.....


*WHEN U CONVERT TO GAME OVER SDCC FOR SOME REASON YA LOWRIDER SPRITS CHANGE FOR THE BEST.:naughty: TRUTH IS THE NEXT CLUB TRASH IS ANOTHER CLUB TREASURE AND JIMMY RIG IS ANOTHER ONE OF OUR TREASURES.:angel: SORRY JIMMY BUT I HAVE TO SHOW LAYITLOW AND THE NON BELEAVERS THAT THERE NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO FUCK WITH U 2013. 
CLEAN,JUMPIN AND IN HELLA TRAFFIC... GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*








*THINGS THAT MAKE U GO UMM....*:wow:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> hell yea it's raining but I can't be Rollin in the rain like that wit the windows down anymore,,,, the suede and gator don't like it. :nono:


Well I am no one to tell you anything but windows can be fixed.....but since we only drive in parades it don't matter.....justsayin


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES SIR... I SEE U WERE ON UR GAME BUT THAT CODE WAS FOR CONTRA BROTHA..:rofl:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really.......Danny can't fuck wit anyone Ay? .......I know u are ready to fezzy.....so when I'm ready imma come see you too  really wish you guys would turn that frown upside down....but hey keep that face that's gonna be yalls 2013 look when I'm around...... YEA ALL THAT......STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> Well I am no one to tell you anything but windows can be fixed.....but since we only drive in parades it don't matter.....justsayin


 at that time I was happier having a CCE motor rather then having a window motor.. :biggrin:: but we will get to it someday


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Dam don't call jimmy someone else's trash.....jim riggs is my homie like everyone lowriding is but lets stop acting like some have game some don't.....I've been quiet because I've been without a car of my own standards.....but.....guess whos back.....back again....and no I didn't rob a old ladie or steal a atm or get paid off to point a finger.....I grinded my way back to the top.....and Fezzy you have all my respect and love.....we go back like a new car in reverse.....but I feel like these cats got shit twisted so for that there is a penalty.....the penalty is my clean rider shoving inches all up in theyasses.....and I don't give a fuck about dvds vhs or a forum.....and fuck a parking....real riders do real things....like ride.....oh and I'll talk to my club about doing more than parades..... STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Really.......Danny can't fuck wit anyone Ay? .......I know u are ready to fezzy.....so when I'm ready imma come see you too  really wish you guys would turn that frown upside down....but hey keep that face that's gonna be yalls 2013 look when I'm around...... YEA ALL THAT......STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


*NAA.... STEFEEZY NEVER SAID DANNYBOY CAN'T FUCK WITH NOONE. IN FACT U CAN BECAUSE I KNOW UR HISTORY RIGHT ALONG WITH UR CLUB.
YA'LL DO WHAT YA'LL GOTTA DO AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO DO THE SAME AND WE MEET AT THE SHOW OR BATTLE FIELD AND SEE WHO STANDS ON TOP AND WHO DROP.
WE LIKE TO KEEP THE FROWN AROUND BECAUSE THAT'S THE LOOK WE SEE AND HEAR FOOLS HAVE WHEN THEY LOOK AT US.*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> at that time I was happier having a CCE motor rather then having a window motor.. :biggrin:: but we will get to it someday


Yep.....well lets run a wire from the trunk that's hooked up to some batteries and rigg something that will....blah blah blah...and get the window to go up and blah blah blah....fix a.c. and than...zzzzzz that way you can be ready for the Martin Luther king parade and Chicano park day.....I mean that's all ur good for apparently....or lets Riggs a canopy over ur car while u drive that will keep rain out but no hopping......wouldn't want you to blow away.....but since ur a chippin ass clean ass parade riding ass lowrider you should be ok......


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Dam don't call jimmy someone else's trash.....jim riggs is my homie like everyone lowriding is but lets stop acting like some have game some don't.....I've been quiet because I've been without a car of my own standards.....but.....guess whos back.....back again....and no I didn't rob a old ladie or steal a atm or get paid off to point a finger.....I grinded my way back to the top.....and Fezzy you have all my respect and love.....we go back like a new car in reverse.....but I feel like these cats got shit twisted so for that there is a penalty.....the penalty is my clean rider shoving inches all up in theyasses.....and I don't give a fuck about dvds vhs or a forum.....and fuck a parking....real riders do real things....like ride.....oh and I'll talk to my club about doing more than parades..... STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME.....


*DANNY U MY PATNA FOR LIFE. IF I GOT IT U GOT IT PERIOD.:thumbsup: I DON'T AND HAVE NOT EVER DOUBTED U. :nono:
I'M NOT CALLING JIM TRASH U ALONG WITH OTHER RIDAZ HAVE.:barf: JIMMY IS MY TREASURE PERIOD.:angel:
I HAD ALOT OF HATE ASKING ME WHY WE LET JIM IN THE CLUB. HE'S THIS AND HE'S THAT..:drama:
WELL I JUDGED HIS HEART NOT HIS CAR:nicoderm: AND NOW HE HAS BUILT SOME SHIT FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP JUST LIKE I KNEW HE COULD:h5: AND HE'S COOL AS ICE. IT'S GONNA KILL EVER PERSON THAT EVER SPOKE FAULTY. :rofl:
NOW TELL THEM WHAT CLUB U FROM JIMMY....*:bowrofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT AIN'T NO FUN IF GAME OVER CAN'T POST NONE..
YA'LL AIN'T THE ONLY ONES WHO IN THE STREETS AND DOING PARADES... WE JUST DON'T CRUISE IN THEM WE KILL UMM!
*P*LEASE CLICK THE PIC OF MY RIDA ROB DOING WHAT HE DO 3 WEEKS AGO!!*


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

theonegodchose said:


> Dam don't call jimmy someone else's trash.....jim riggs is my homie like everyone lowriding is but lets stop acting like some have game some don't.....I've been quiet because I've been without a car of my own standards.....but.....guess whos back.....back again....and *no I didn't rob a old ladie or steal a atm or get paid off to point a finger.*....I grinded my way back to the top.....and Fezzy you have all my respect and love.....we go back like a new car in reverse.....but I feel like these cats got shit twisted so for that there is a penalty.....the penalty is my clean rider shoving inches all up in theyasses.....and I don't give a fuck about dvds vhs or a forum.....and fuck a parking....real riders do real things....like ride.....oh and I'll talk to my club about doing more than parades..... STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME.....


:rimshot:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DANNY U MY PATNA FOR LIFE. IF I GOT IT U GOT IT PERIOD.:thumbsup: I DON'T AND HAVE NOT EVER DOUBTED U. :nono:
> I'M NOT CALLING JIM TRASH U ALONG WITH OTHER RIDAZ HAVE.:barf: JIMMY IS MY TREASURE PERIOD.:angel:
> I HAD ALOT OF HATE ASKING ME WHY WE LET JIM IN THE CLUB. HE'S THIS AND HE'S THAT..:drama:
> WELL I JUDGED HIS HEART NOT HIS CAR:nicoderm: AND NOW HE HAS BUILT SOME SHIT FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP JUST LIKE I KNEW HE COULD:h5: AND HE'S COOL AS ICE. IT'S GONNA KILL EVER PERSON THAT EVER SPOKE FAULTY. :rofl:
> NOW TELL THEM WHAT CLUB U FROM JIMMY....*:bowrofl:


That's right just being Danny......running my mouth but will be backing it up as us riders do..win some lose some,....


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

2013 is gone B real Big bro and im gone make ****** wear that sad face! See yall soon!!! STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME :guns:


theonegodchose said:


> Really.......Danny can't fuck wit anyone Ay? .......I know u are ready to fezzy.....so when I'm ready imma come see you too  really wish you guys would turn that frown upside down....but hey keep that face that's gonna be yalls 2013 look when I'm around...... YEA ALL THAT......STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

A STEEFEEZY I THOUGHT I HAD THA RIGHT CODE BUT TRUTH IS I DONT GIVE 2 FUCKS ABOUT A CODE CAUSE I MADE IT TO LEVEL 7 SEE U SOON!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES SIR... I SEE U ON UR GAME CODE BUT THAT CODE WAS FOR CONTRA BROTHA..:rofl:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> Yep.....well lets run a wire from the trunk that's hooked up to some batteries and rigg something that will....blah blah blah...and get the window to go up and blah blah blah....fix a.c. and than...zzzzzz that way you can be ready for the Martin Luther king parade and Chicano park day.....I mean that's all ur good for apparently....or lets Riggs a canopy over ur car while u drive that will keep rain out but no hopping......wouldn't want you to blow away.....but since ur a chippin ass clean ass parade riding ass lowrider you should be ok......


ACTUALLY MANNY IS GOOD FOR A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN THAT PLAYER !!:rimshot: SHYT HE'S BEEN THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE SWANGIN AND IN TRAFFIC IN LA ,VEGAS AND IN TOWN !!:thumbsup: AND WE ALWAYS GIVE MANNY PROPS EVERYTIME!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DANNY U MY PATNA FOR LIFE. IF I GOT IT U GOT IT PERIOD.:thumbsup: I DON'T AND HAVE NOT EVER DOUBTED U. :nono:
> I'M NOT CALLING JIM TRASH U ALONG WITH OTHER RIDAZ HAVE.:barf: JIMMY IS MY TREASURE PERIOD.:angel:
> I HAD ALOT OF HATE ASKING ME WHY WE LET JIM IN THE CLUB. HE'S THIS AND HE'S THAT..:drama:
> WELL I JUDGED HIS HEART NOT HIS CAR:nicoderm: AND NOW HE HAS BUILT SOME SHIT FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP JUST LIKE I KNEW HE COULD:h5: AND HE'S COOL AS ICE. IT'S GONNA KILL EVER PERSON THAT EVER SPOKE FAULTY. :rofl:
> NOW TELL THEM WHAT CLUB U FROM JIMMY....*:bowrofl:


JIMMY YOU GOT MY PROPS YOU LOOKING GOOD GLAD SOME ONE CAN BUILD THERE OWN SHIT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT AIN'T NO FUN IF GAME OVER CAN'T POST NONE..
> YA'LL AIN'T THE ONLY ONES WHO IN THE STREETS AND DOING PARADES... WE JUST DON'T CRUISE IN THEM WE KILL UMM!
> *P*LEASE CLICK THE PIC OF MY RIDA ROB DOING WHAT HE DO 3 WEEKS AGO!!*


STEFEZZY ....LETS NOT FORGET _*SUM* _OF THE OTHER SHYT _*GAMEOVER C.C.*_ DID IN *2012*!!

https://www.youtube.com/v/xJHdFThJFlk?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/xJHdFThJFlk?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object> " frameborder="0">


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DANNY U MY PATNA FOR LIFE. IF I GOT IT U GOT IT PERIOD.:thumbsup: I DON'T AND HAVE NOT EVER DOUBTED U. :nono:
> I'M NOT CALLING JIM TRASH U ALONG WITH OTHER RIDAZ HAVE.:barf: JIMMY IS MY TREASURE PERIOD.:angel:
> I HAD ALOT OF HATE ASKING ME WHY WE LET JIM IN THE CLUB. HE'S THIS AND HE'S THAT..:drama:
> WELL I JUDGED HIS HEART NOT HIS CAR:nicoderm: AND NOW HE HAS BUILT SOME SHIT FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP JUST LIKE I KNEW HE COULD:h5: AND HE'S COOL AS ICE. IT'S GONNA KILL EVER PERSON THAT EVER SPOKE FAULTY. :rofl:
> NOW TELL THEM WHAT CLUB U FROM JIMMY....*:bowrofl:



*AND THAT ITS IS GONNA BE DRIVIN EVERYDAY OF THE MUTHAFUCKIN YEAR !!!!! 24/7/365 

**GAME OVER S.D.C.C.
*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES SIR... I SEE U ON UR GAME CODE BUT THAT CODE WAS FOR CONTRA BROTHA..:rofl:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, he's doin his thang with that.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> ACTUALLY MANNY IS GOOD FOR A WHOLE LOT MORE THAN THAT PLAYER !!:rimshot: SHYT HE'S BEEN THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE SWANGIN AND IN TRAFFIC IN LA ,VEGAS AND IN TOWN !!:thumbsup: AND WE ALWAYS GIVE MANNY PROPS EVERYTIME!


Good lookin , and cars lookin good over there :h5:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

devil619 said:


> 2013 is gone B real Big bro and im gone make ****** wear that sad face! See yall soon!!! STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME :guns:


YEA ALL THAT.....CLICK KLACK.....STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> YEA ALL THAT.....CLICK KLACK.....STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME......


:boink:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Good lookin , and cars lookin good over there :h5:


:h5:



drockone619 said:


> Looking good, he's doin his thang with that.





mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> JIMMY YOU GOT MY PROPS YOU LOOKING GOOD GLAD SOME ONE CAN BUILD THERE OWN SHIT


:wow: NO WONDER ITS SO COLD OUT HERE.... I THINK HE'LL JUST FROZE OVER!!:rofl:
GOOD LOOKIN YALL :thumbsup: 

_*GAMEOVER*_


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks Like 2013 has lots of Surprises coming!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LET ME SHOW U CATS AND LAYITLOW HOW SHIT SUPPOSE TO LOOK WHEN U POST PICS OR VIDEO'S..:yes: 
GAME OVER SDCC RAN 2012 AND IF I'M WRONG PROVE ME WRONG WITH SOME BETTER PICS AND VIDEO'S... 
THAT GOES FOR ANYBODY OR CLUB!!*:thumbsup: *NO DISRESPECT JUST FACTS..*
   

















*EVEN OUR STREET NONE HOPPIN LINCOLNS EVEN CAME OFF THE GROUND THIS YEAR!!*:rimshot:

















*EVEN MY BOY ROB MADE HIS SHIT COME OFF THE GROUND ******... *:rofl:








*OK NOW THAT THAT'S DONE AND I LEFT OUT A FEW CARS.. 
LATER ON IMMA SHOW U GUYS HOW TO POST UR LOWRIDER VIDEO'S..*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


Just a little something so when I fly in I can ride, Ya digg!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Looks Like 2013 has lots of Surprises coming!!!!!
> View attachment 581876


I*T SURE DOES AND I HOPE YA'LL READY!!
GOOD LUCK BECAUSE U GUYS ARE GOING TO NEED IT. YA'LL JUST STARTED SOME SHIT THATS GOING TO BE HELLA HARD TO HANDLE. 
YA'LL SHOULD HAVE JUST KEPT THEM FEELINGS INSIDE AND KEPT IT "G" 
TRUTH IS WE WANTED TO RIDE IN ONE BIG ASS LINE UP WITH YA'LL FOR THE LUV AND THE CITY BUT NOW WE CARE LESS JUST LIKE YA'LL DO. 
GAME RECONIZE GAME.. *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I got some too..








In Vegas








Just foolin around


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> Just a little something so when I fly in I can ride, Ya digg!!!!


Ain't nuthin wrong with having a mistress in anotha city


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

A steefezy this Hatt and believe me bro we aint duckin shit! Like i said i got somethin comin for that orange thang and believe me bro we gone B on tha same level so really i aint tryna hear shit! Its on sight traffic or in tha pit and i mean that from tha bottom to tha top bro!! on tha other hand i aint got nothin but love for u bro but on tha flip side im gonna punish that orange lincoln!!!!!!!!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I*T SURE DOES AND I HOPE YA'LL READY!!
> GOOD LUCK BECAUSE U GUYS ARE GOING TO NEED IT. YA'LL JUST STARTED SOME SHIT THATS GOING TO BE HELLA HARD TO HANDLE.
> YA'LL SHOULD HAVE JUST KEPT THEM FEELINGS INSIDE AND KEPT IT "G"
> TRUTH IS WE WANTED TO RIDE IN ONE BIG ASS LINE UP WITH YA'LL FOR THE LUV AND THE CITY BUT NOW WE CARE LESS JUST LIKE YA'LL DO.
> GAME RECONIZE GAME.. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I got some too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S RIGHT TRU2THEGAME..:rofl: THAT'S HOW U SUPPOSE TO REP YO SHIT! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY NIGG!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I*T SURE DOES AND I HOPE YA'LL READY!!
> GOOD LUCK BECAUSE U GUYS ARE GOING TO NEED IT. YA'LL JUST STARTED SOME SHIT THATS GOING TO BE HELLA HARD TO HANDLE.
> YA'LL SHOULD HAVE JUST KEPT THEM FEELINGS INSIDE AND KEPT IT "G"
> TRUTH IS WE WANTED TO RIDE IN ONE BIG ASS LINE UP WITH YA'LL FOR THE LUV AND THE CITY BUT NOW WE CARE LESS JUST LIKE YA'LL DO.
> GAME RECONIZE GAME.. *


Thats fine with me, Your entitled to your own opinion. I spoke for me, and Evil spoke for himself. We didnt speak for our club, but do what you choose. I spoke cause I wanted to, grown ass man dont need your approval. How is keepin how I feel about a situation to myself and actin like I give a fuck about ridin w/ ya'll when I don't, keepin it "G"???:dunno: Thats bein hella fake if you ask me:thumbsdown: but like I said, to each there own. I always say what up to those I know or speak to me and even fucked wit you on shit. I just aint trippin off ridin w/ ya'll. I mean, when have we ever rolled together???? I guess thats a big prob.WHATEVER, I ride like I always will. No thang to me.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> A steefezy this Hatt and believe me bro we aint duckin shit! Like i said i got somethin comin for that orange thang and believe me bro we gone B on tha same level so really i aint tryna hear shit! Its on sight traffic or in tha pit and i mean that from tha bottom to tha top bro!! on tha other hand i aint got nothin but love for u bro but on tha flip side im gonna punish that orange lincoln!!!!!!!!!


*WHAT IT DOSKI HATT..
I GOT MAJOR LUV FOR U MY NIGG AND SANNITA/NIKKI SAID WHAT IT DO BRO.:wave: 
BACK TO THE REAL SHIT...:rimshot:
IF U FEEL FROGISH THAN LEAP MY *****.. IF YA CREW AIN'T TOLD U LET ME TELL U.. IT AIN'T EASY TO BEAT STEFEEZY!! :no:
I DON'T PLAY FAIR.*:nono:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

So who's cruzin thru Walmart on Sunday???


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Thats fine with me, Your entitled to your own opinion. I spoke for me, and Evil spoke for himself. We didnt speak for our club, but do what you choose. I spoke cause I wanted to, grown ass man dont need your approval. How is keepin how I feel about a situation to myself and actin like I give a fuck about ridin w/ ya'll when I don't, keepin it "G"???:dunno: Thats bein hella fake if you ask me:thumbsdown: but like I said, to each there own. I always say what up to those I know or speak to me and even fucked wit you on shit. I just aint trippin off ridin w/ ya'll. I mean, when have we ever rolled together???? I guess thats a big prob.WHATEVER, I ride like I always will. No thang to me.


*WE AIN'T TRIPPIN LIKE THAT DJ.. HOW EVER U CATS FEEL IS ON YA'LL. TO THE GOOD GAMERS THAT DON'T MIND RIDIN IN TRAFFIC JUST HOLLA AT US ANYTIME SG RIDAZ!
TO U OTHER GAMERS... WE GONNA BREAK THAT ASS OFF PERIOD AND U KNOW THIS MAAAAAN!
DON'T THINK UR SAFE FROM BEING BUMPER CHECKED EITHER DJ. GAME OVER LVCC IS IN THE PROCESS AS WE SPEAK AND IF IT DOES GO DOWN YO ASS IS GETTING HIT IN VEGAS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YOU SO SUPRISED ON DA PROPS?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

[/B][/SIZE]








*THINGS THAT MAKE U GO UMM....*:wow:







[/QUOTE]jimmy coming out clean looking good big homie


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MAN I JUST WATCH THE NEW LOWRIDER VIDEO AND SD PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY. JUST 2 LOW,STR8 GAME.CURBSIDE AND GAME OVER REP HARD FOR THE TOWN.
ROGER YO SHIT WAS SWAGIN AND SERVED THAT DOULBLE PUMP WAGON IN THE WORSE WAY.

I HAVE 10 DVD'S LEFT, I ALSO HAVE OTHER VOL'S AVALIBLE. HOLLA QUICK AND FAST!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sicc1904 said:


> [/B][/SIZE]


jimmy coming out clean looking good big homie[/QUOTE]

*SIC1904 U AIN'T NEVER LIED.. JIMMY COMIN OUT HELLA CLEAN AND THAT BITCH IS HOTT..:sprint: 
WAIT TO U SEE IT IN PERSON AND THE SIDES IS LOOKIN OOWEE!!
THIS IS THE LAST PIC IMMA POST LAYITLOW.:shh: I CAN'T STOP LOOKIN AT THESE PICS IN MY PHONE DAAMN IT!*


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

:wave: STRAIGHT GAMERS


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

I SEE NOTHING HAS CHANGED


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

i saw [email protected] shop frank did the leafing??????


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Well gameover will be in the parking lot sunday accepting all hops so please feel free to show me how its done if.not please sit back and watch u.til your cars are ready goes to everyone


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> WHY YOU SO SUPRISED ON DA PROPS?


I should have edited that a lil better ...Lol  I KNO U HAVE GIVIN ME PROPS A COUPLE TIMES G ...That was mainly meant on djs side .... I have NEVER heard him give any props to a GAMEOVER CAR..... :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy coming out clean looking good big homie[/QUOTE]


THANKS PLAYER :h5:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

1BADLAC said:


> i saw [email protected] shop frank did the leafing??????


Yea he did it but I designed it and I had to b on his ass the whole time to get it done how I wanted it .... BUT.... Wen its all said and done I am hella satisfied with it !!!  :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I should have edited that a lil better ...Lol  I KNO U HAVE GIVING ME PROPS A couple times G ...That was mainly meant on djs side .... I have NEVER heard him give any props to a GAMEOVER CAR..... :thumbsup:


O OK.... WELL MY BOI DJ GAVE U PROPS ON THIS ONE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> O OK.... WELL MY BOI DJ GAVE U PROPS ON THIS ONE


YES HE DID....


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MAN I JUST WATCH THE NEW LOWRIDER VIDEO AND SD PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY. JUST 2 LOW,STR8 GAME.CURBSIDE AND GAME OVER REP HARD FOR THE TOWN.
> ROGER YO SHIT WAS SWAGIN AND SERVED THAT DOULBLE PUMP WAGON IN THE WORSE WAY.
> 
> I HAVE 10 DVD'S LEFT, I ALSO HAVE OTHER VOL'S AVALIBLE. HOLLA QUICK AND FAST!!*



HOOK ME UP WITH ONE FEEZY! YOU KNOW I'LL COME GRAB IT SO LET ME KNOW


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm ready when u ready folks.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I should have edited that a lil better ...Lol  I KNO U HAVE GIVIN ME PROPS A COUPLE TIMES G ...That was mainly meant on djs side .... I have NEVER heard him give any props to a GAMEOVER CAR..... :thumbsup:


Ive told Steffezy the lincoln is clean,thats why I told him lets jump. I told Mike the body on that red cutty he had looked good, Ive told Rob his lincoln was clean, now I told you this Lincoln was lookin good. So once again you speak on me, and I just dont get why. Are those not GO members?? Like I asked before, have you ever spoke to me???? How do you speak on or judge someones character, when you dont know the person??? :nono:
Just keep doin your thang, once again, its lookin good.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

GAMERS, WHATS GOOD( sg90rider
Straight Game Ray Ray,76SEVILLEMAN) 
short round,:wave:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well gameover will be in the parking lot sunday accepting all hops so please feel free to show me how its done if.not please sit back and watch u.til your cars are ready goes to everyone


Anyone???? Or should i just leave it at home then?


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP....


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah datt!!!


mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

devil619 said:


> Yeah datt!!!


SG or nuthin


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone???? Or should i just leave it at home then?


*U KNOW DAAMN WELL THEM ****** AIN'T COMIN OUT SUNDAY OR NEXT OR NEXT ONE AFTER THAT!!:nosad::nosad::nosad::nosad:
CONTINUE TO CLEAN UR SHIT AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO WAIT UNTILL 2013 MY NIGG.... GAME OVER CHECK!!:h5:*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U KNOW DAAMN WELL THEM ****** AIN'T COMIN OUT SUNDAY OR NEXT OR NEXT ONE AFTER THAT!!:nosad::nosad::nosad::nosad:
> CONTINUE TO CLEAN UR SHIT AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO WAIT UNTILL 2013 MY NIGG.... GAME OVER CHECK!!:h5:*


Well fuck it then ill tuck it back in the corner until someone ready to play until further notice GAMEOVER STAY READY FOR ANY CLUB OR SOLO RIDER THAT WANTS TO HOP OR GET IN TRAFFIC


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

LOLOUDDDDDDD FUNNY SHIT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

The bright side is atleast layitlow is starting to livin up a lil bit lol


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

TOMORROW WE R HAVING SOMETHING FOR A MEMBER THAT LOST SOME 1.... $5 PLATES COME OUT N SUPPORT CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS TAKE R CAR OUT N SHOW SOME LOVE.........ITS AT LAS PLAMAS PARK WE R SHOWING UP AT 10 SO COME OUT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FNK TOP...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IN THE WORDS OF EASY E... IF IT'S ON..THAN IT'S MATHA FUCKIN ON G! IF IT'S ON..THAN IT'S MATHA FUCKIN ON G!*
























































































*YA'LL KNOW WHAT IT IS.....:banghead: FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE MATHA FUCKIN TOP!!:banghead:
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

​


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> JJM


Lmmfao


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

"GAME DON'T STOP" TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GAME OVER SDCC IS.....:yes:
*


**WE JUDGE HEART NOT CARS, CARS COME AND GO A RIDAZ HEART DOESN'T!:nono: IF UR LOOKING FOR A PLACE U AND UR FAMILY CAN CALL HOME/CLUB AND LOOKING TO HELP THIS CLUB GO FROM GOOD TO GREAT HOLLA AT CHA ME. 
WE ALSO TAKE CLUB REJECTS IF UR HEART IS PURE AND READY FOR SOME GAME OVER SHIT!!
**MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS ALL*


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

So is anything going down tonight


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

kbron82 said:


> So is anything going down tonight


X2!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GAME OVER GOT 3 RIDAZ READY TO PLAY.
CAN YALL PLEASE LET US KNOW IF THEY OR ANYONE ELSE IS READY TO PLAY.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GAME OVER GOT 3 RIDAZ READY TO PLAY.
> CAN YALL PLEASE LET US KNOW IF THEY OR ANYONE ELSE IS READY TO PLAY.


Imma hop my shit in the alley just for fun since nobody wanna play GAMEOVER


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Imma hop my shit in the alley just for fun since nobody wanna play GAMEOVER


*DON'T DO THAT MY NIGG. WE NEED ALL THE MOTOR LIFE AND LICKS WE CAN GET.
WE JUST GOT BACK FROM L.A ON THURSDAY AND U SEEN FOR URSELF HOW HYPE THEM ALLSTAR BOYS WERE. LETS FOCUS ON THEM BECAUSE S.D IS VERY BORRING AND ****** AIN'T REALLY READY. SO LETS CONTINUE TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE CITY AND HOPE THEM OR ANY S.D CLUB WANNA JOIN THE FUN AND REP FOR THE BIG BAD SD.*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MUTHA FKN TOP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

There's only 2 ways to own a world famous straight game Ryder...(well besides being a gamer and building one with the help of our dream team of builders/painter). You can buy 1,which many people have had the honor of doing so OR just get urself 1 of these kick ass shirts!!!
On the back ur gonna get a beautiful picture of the hottest Lincoln on the SD/LV streets. There's only a few left so grab urs before they run out. 








Here's the link : http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/354114-rolln-ts.html


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

THEM STREETS SD TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> There's only 2 ways to own a world famous straight game Ryder...(well besides being a gamer and building one with the help of our dream team of builders/painter). You can buy 1,which many people have had the honor of doing so OR just get urself 1 of these kick ass shirts!!!
> On the back ur gonna get a beautiful picture of the hottest Lincoln on the SD/LV streets. There's only a few left so grab urs before they run out.
> 
> 
> ...


*FROM MY UNDERSTANDING IT'S ONLY ONE PERSON THAT SELLS CARS ON THAT SIDE AND IT'S FRED.:yes:
OTHER THAN THE LINCOLN WHAT OTHER CARS ARE FROM STR8 GAME IN THE STREETS?
WHAT DREAM OF BUILDERS ARE U TALKING ABOUT?:dunno: PLEASE DON'T SAY JOSE.. LAST TIME I CHECK ALOT OF UR MAIN MEMBERS WERE GOING TO OTHER PAINTERS GETTING FUCKED OVER INSTEAD OF USEING THE ONE IN THERE FACE/CLUB.:rimshot: 
GAME OVER SUPPORT DIEGO BIZZNESS NO MATTER WHERE U FROM.:yes: 
U CAN START A BIZZNESS AND WE WILL COME SUPPORT U TO..:h5:
WHO'S UR DREAM HYDRAULIC BUILDER BECAUSE U ****** AIN'T MAKING NO KIND OF HYDAULICS NOISE AND YO SHIT CHIPPIN FOR A DOUBLE PUMP.:shh::rimshot: 
U MIGHT WANNA COME SEE OUR DREAM TEAM BUILDERS:naughty: AND HOW U SPEAKING ON BUYING SOME ONES CAR WHEN BOTH OF UR SHIT IS BOUGHT NOT BUILT?:rofl:

BY THE WAY... WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT THAT SHIRT WHEN THE CAR IS IN BLACK AND WHITE,
IT AIN'T ON THE BUMPER AND THE SHIRT IS PLAIN/DRY AS FUCK. :inout:
AT LEAST WRITE SOMETHING ON THE NECK,ARM,CHEST SOME WHERE AND ADD SOME GOT DAAMN COLOR!!:bowrofl:
U GUYS KNOW BETTER THAN THAT!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Dam feezy I'm appalled. I didn't think my boy making a Rollin t shirt would get under ur skin like that. Ima try to reply to all the side notes in ur paragraphs. I get Jose to paint my cars, I get Donald to fix my cars. That's my team. And ok I'll agree I'm chippin for a double pump but for now it did enough to knock to ur clubs g body's out in 1 night, but u won't see it back out till I'm a Lil happier with it. And I think u responded cuz u felt like I was speaking on ur Lincoln. But u and everyone else knows I DON'T CARE bout that whole situation. And if I wanted to be the next car sales men on my team, I would have no problem selling fishtank OR my bucket And that brings me to the next subject. HELL YEA I bought both of those cars already built, I LS I bought it then performed some minor changes and that's it. No biggie. The fish tank I bought when I was in high school from my boy Jerry and it was already clean... Shit I even drove the muthafucka to prom after freeman installed my back pump and 3 batteries(since that's all a mt. Miguel senior could afford). But guess what after a few years I REBUILT that baby from the bottom to the top. So I built it with the help of my club members and had her on the streets terrorizing a lot of people. And now she on the sidelines with her feelings her cuz daddy don't have the time or money , but lets not get it fucked up she can return to do it again , but like we all know house payments, car payments,school loan payments, weed payments. All that shits fucks people up especially during Christmas, but IM GONNA BE ON THESE STREETS alongside with some of my members. And as car as the shirt I didn't make it. If you click on the link u can see who made it and u can see u can purchase it from ROLLIN. We just trying to support. nd I think it looks great.


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FROM MY UNDERSTANDING IT'S ONLY ONE PERSON THAT SELLS CARS ON THAT SIDE AND IT'S FRED.:yes:
> OTHER THAN THE LINCOLN WHAT OTHER CARS ARE FROM STR8 GAME IN THE STREETS?
> WHAT DREAM OF BUILDERS ARE U TALKING ABOUT?:dunno: PLEASE DON'T SAY JOSE.. LAST TIME I CHECK ALOT OF UR MAIN MEMBERS WERE GOING TO OTHER PAINTERS GETTING FUCKED OVER INSTEAD OF USEING THE ONE IN THERE FACE/CLUB.:rimshot:
> GAME OVER SUPPORT DIEGO BIZZNESS NO MATTER WHERE U FROM.:yes:
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

And since I know u love pictures to go along with ur stories ima put some up to help illustrate. 
On the only car I've built. My man Jerry put me off to a good start








Then did we did the rest
































































































And now..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Dam feezy I'm appalled. I didn't think my boy making a Rollin t shirt would get under ur skin like that. Ima try to reply to all the side notes in ur paragraphs. I get Jose to paint my cars, I get Donald to fix my cars. That's my team. And ok I'll agree I'm chippin for a double pump but for now it did enough to knock to ur clubs g body's out in 1 night, but u won't see it back out till I'm a Lil happier with it. And I think u responded cuz u felt like I was speaking on ur Lincoln. But u and everyone else knows I DON'T CARE bout that whole situation. And if I wanted to be the next car sales men on my team, I would have no problem selling fishtank OR my bucket And that brings me to the next subject. HELL YEA I bought both of those cars already built, I LS I bought it then performed some minor changes and that's it. No biggie. The fish tank I bought when I was in high school from my boy Jerry and it was already clean... Shit I even drove the muthafucka to prom after freeman installed my back pump and 3 batteries(since that's all a mt. Miguel senior could afford). But guess what after a few years I REBUILT that baby from the bottom to the top. So I built it with the help of my club members and had her on the streets terrorizing a lot of people. And now she on the sidelines with her feelings her cuz daddy don't have the time or money , but lets not get it fucked up she can return to do it again , but like we all know house payments, car payments,school loan payments, weed payments. All that shits fucks people up especially during Christmas, but IM GONNA BE ON THESE STREETS alongside with some of my members. And as car as the shirt I didn't make it. If you click on the link u can see who made it and u can see u can purchase it from ROLLIN. We just trying to support. nd I think it looks great.


*u know i ain't hurt pimp. it's all fun and games for me. ofcourse i thought u were speaking on me and the lincoln because who else on this board bought a str8 game car. please name one.....
when i was speaking i wasnt speaking toward u pimp. u have been making right choices when it comes to ur lowridein. i was clownin because we felt u were doing the same.
who else could u be talking about when it comes to useing ur dream team builders/painters. we already heard that line before so that's why i felt it was toward game over which it is. don't deny ur feelings pimp let it all out we clownin each other plus it's all luv at the end of the day!

if i'm wrong please name one person who bought a car from str8 game cc that's on the scene 2012. Than name any club or person that has used ya'lls dream team builders/painters.. GAME OVER HAS USED ONE OF YA'LLS PAINTERS.. WE LUV HIM AND THANK U FOR BLESSING US WITH SUCH A GREAT PAINTER...:thumbsup:


*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> And since I know u love pictures to go along with ur stories ima put some up to help illustrate.
> On the only car I've built. My man Jerry put me off to a good start
> 
> 
> ...



*YES SIR...:bowrofl::thumbsup: I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL CONTINUE TO SAY IT AGAIN... U ARE THE TRUTH WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT MANNY. U COME CORRECT AND REP YO SIDE WHEN UR FACTORS DON'T! I WASN'T CLOWNIN ON U OR THE OTHER STR8 GAME RIDAZ THAT KEEP IT IN THE TOWN UNLESS FORCED TO GO ELSE WHERE.
U CAN'T SPEAK ON DREAM TEAM BUILDERS/PAINTERS WHEN UR TEAM DON'T STICK TO ONE OR TWO. I AIN'T HATING ON THAT MONTE EITHER.
COME DROP IT OFF TO YA BOY STEFEEZY AND I WILL MAKE U PROUD OF IT AGAIN... 2 OR 3 LICKS 2 THE BUMPER GARANTEED!!:naughty:*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

There's been a few sG cars sold Nd bought and they don't have to be on this forum for what I said to be the truth, but for the sake if this conversation and my lack of names I'ma just say fuck it ur the only one, but like I said before I don't care. Shit as a matter of fact I woulda did the same thing if I had ur pockets, then I woulda bought the lac too. And as far as my dream team, I'm glad people do use them, cuz we all gotta eat. And I have no feelings that I'm hiding. I'm all positive all the time. And I keep it real with all those that do the same for me. :thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *u know i ain't hurt pimp. it's all fun and games for me. ofcourse i thought u were speaking on me and the lincoln because who else on this board bought a str8 game car. please name one.....
> when i was speaking i wasnt speaking toward u pimp. u have been making right choices when it comes to ur lowridein. i was clownin because we felt u were doing the same.
> who else could u be talking about when it comes to useing ur dream team builders/painters. we already heard that line before so that's why i felt it was toward game over which it is. don't deny ur feelings pimp let it all out we clownin each other plus it's all luv at the end of the day!
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES SIR...:bowrofl::thumbsup: I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL CONTINUE TO SAY IT AGAIN... U ARE THE TRUTH WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT MANNY. U COME CORRECT AND REP YO SIDE WHEN UR FACTORS DON'T! I WASN'T CLOWNIN ON U OR THE OTHER STR8 GAME RIDAZ THAT KEEP IT IN THE TOWN UNLESS FORCED TO GO ELSE WHERE.
> U CAN'T SPEAK ON DREAM TEAM BUILDERS/PAINTERS WHEN UR TEAM DON'T STICK TO ONE OR TWO. I AIN'T HATING ON THAT MONTE EITHER.
> COME DROP IT OFF TO YA BOY STEFEEZY AND I WILL MAKE U PROUD OF IT AGAIN... 2 OR 3 LICKS 2 THE BUMPER GARANTEED!!:naughty:*


my builder already gets me there in 3 already. And DON THA DON has never let me down so I have no reason to go somewhere else. Thanks for the offer tho.real shit :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*YEA I FEEL U PIMP BECAUSE FRED DIDN'T LOOK LIKE THIS EITHER. IT'S FUNNY HOW SOME OF UR MEMBERS TRY TO TAKE PROPS FOR SOMETHING THAT DIDN'T LOOK THIS GOOD WHEN IT WAS IN UR CLUB. 
MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT TO MY ***** FRED FOR BLESSING ME WITH THIS CAKE. I JUST ADDED THE ICEING!!
I GOT A STR8 GAME CAR YA'LL GOT A GAME OVER DOG IT'S ALL THE SAME.:h5:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> There's been a few sG cars sold Nd bought and they don't have to be on this forum for what I said to be the truth, but for the sake if this conversation and my lack of names I'ma just say fuck it ur the only one, but like I said before I don't care. Shit as a matter of fact I woulda did the same thing if I had ur pockets, then I woulda bought the lac too. And as far as my dream team, I'm glad people do use them, cuz we all gotta eat. And I have no feelings that I'm hiding. I'm all positive all the time. And I keep it real with all those that do the same for me. :thumbsup:


*WELL FORGET THE BOARDS.. LETS SAY 2012 I DAUBT U FIND ONE EXCEPT ME AND MY POCKETS AIN'T DEEP. ME AND FRED BEEN DOING FAVORS FOR EACH OTHER FOR HELLA YEARS. 
THE LINCOLN WAS JUST SOME LUV RETURNED BACK TO ME. I KNOW U POSITIVE PIMP AND NEVER SAID U WASN'T. *



tru2thagame said:


> my builder already gets me there in 3 already. And DON THA DON has never let me down so I have no reason to go somewhere else. Thanks for the offer tho.real shit :thumbsup:


*MAGIC DON JUAN IS MY BOY SO I CAN'T SAY ANYTHING WRONG. BUT ON THIS SED TV VIDEO U NEED TO COME GRAB IT TOOK MORE LIKE 5/6 UNLESS WILL IS GETTING RUSTY ON THE SWITCH. U LOOK GOOD ON HERE THO AND U DID SERVE THAT L.A CAT SO IT'S ALL GOOD WITH S.D*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea ur right if that is from the time we jumped at Jst. It's all good. I busted a ear that day. No biggie. No more 5-6 licks from that bucket again.


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WELL FORGET THE BOARDS.. LETS SAY 2012 I DAUBT U FIND ONE EXCEPT ME AND MY POCKETS AIN'T DEEP. ME AND FRED BEEN DOING FAVORS FOR EACH OTHER FOR HELLA YEARS.
> THE LINCOLN WAS JUST SOME LUV RETURNED BACK TO ME. I KNOW U POSITIVE PIMP AND NEVER SAID U WASN'T. *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Just 2 loww to the fucken top!!! Wagon. Comming soon.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

And the badest gbody comming soon. Todo roj0. On a gang of candy and a shit.load of chrome.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> Just 2 loww to the fucken top!!! Wagon. Comming soon.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wusup kindo. :wave:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Y'all Boiz iz wildin on this mugg. It's getting me hyped and I've been on the side lines for a minute. So imma get my Lil shit talk in: when y'all Boiz ready to hit the freeway doin 80mph and get your front wheels off the ground or swerve and throw sparks like ain't no one else on the freeway but u. Then maybe I might just get back in traffic. That's my kinda ridin. Make it do what it do and just not give a fuck


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

kindo said:


> Y'all Boiz iz wildin on this mugg. It's getting me hyped and I've been on the side lines for a minute. So imma get my Lil shit talk in: when y'all Boiz ready to hit the freeway doin 80mph and get your front wheels off the ground or swerve and throw sparks like ain't no one else on the freeway but u. Then maybe I might just get back in traffic. That's my kinda ridin. Make it do what it do and just not give a fuck


Nuff said


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

kindo said:


> Y'all Boiz iz wildin on this mugg. It's getting me hyped and I've been on the side lines for a minute. So imma get my Lil shit talk in: when y'all Boiz ready to hit the freeway doin 80mph and get your front wheels off the ground or swerve and throw sparks like ain't no one else on the freeway but u. Then maybe I might just get back in traffic. That's my kinda ridin. Make it do what it do and just not give a fuck


Man cum on now player u kno ur boy been three wheelin on the freeway and sum more shyt !! Lol LETS RIDE!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Man cum on now player u kno ur boy been three wheelin on the freeway and sum more shyt !! Lol LETS RIDE!!


Nuff said


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I THINK THE LINCOLN NEED TO GET SOME HEAT SOON CAUSE L.A GONA B LOOKING FOR THE LINCOLN REAL SOON;;;;;;BIG JOHN;;;
PIMP;;JUST MAKE IT DO LIKE SUPERMAN;;;


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

kindo said:


> Y'all Boiz iz wildin on this mugg. It's getting me hyped and I've been on the side lines for a minute. So imma get my Lil shit talk in: when y'all Boiz ready to hit the freeway doin 80mph and get your front wheels off the ground or swerve and throw sparks like ain't no one else on the freeway but u. Then maybe I might just get back in traffic. That's my kinda ridin. Make it do what it do and just not give a fuck


80 MPH thats it?????


----------



## BIG ARYS (Sep 11, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

BIG ARYS said:


> :wave:


You back


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

HEAVYWEIGHTS IN THIS MUTHAFUKA


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Nuff said


:h5:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

kindo said:


> Y'all Boiz iz wildin on this mugg. It's getting me hyped and I've been on the side lines for a minute. So imma get my Lil shit talk in: when y'all Boiz ready to hit the freeway doin 80mph and get your front wheels off the ground or swerve and throw sparks like ain't no one else on the freeway but u. Then maybe I might just get back in traffic. That's my kinda ridin. Make it do what it do and just not give a fuck


Until a ball joint breaks and you drag a rim into an embankment or you smash your scrape plate into your transmission pan. Ouch LOL.

The good ole days...


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Desertbound I wanna see you hop your car on the freeway doin 80. 

Sixone bubble: that's just how I do my boi. And if anything does happen I'm back out either the same day or the next. 
What can I say dawg? I'm a adrenaline junkie


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

What about cruising downtown, start at the top of fourth ave, put yo shit in nuetral and hop that shit from beginning to end LITERRALY


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

kindo said:


> Desertbound I wanna see you hop your car on the freeway doin 80.
> 
> Sixone bubble: that's just how I do my boi. And if anything does happen I'm back out either the same day or the next.
> What can I say dawg? I'm a adrenaline junkie


 I feel ya! :thumbsup: ...


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Havin pigs in unmarked cars flip you off cuz erbody on the freeway slowin down cuz I'm throwing sparks or swerving doin side to side like the highway patrol does when there tryina stop traffic


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

A lot of people with cars are in it to either hop or show. I do to take full advantage of the hydraulics. IN MOTION. Streets freeway alleys. It don't matter. If I had sixteen switches trust me, all of the would be used to the fullest


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Dam kindo u just came in this muthafucka bangin on errbody.


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on player erbody on here bickering about clean cars and hopping. What happens to LOWRIDING? Don't take it the wrong way people. But comin up as a kid the shit that I do is what I USED to see happen all the time. WHAT HAPPEND TO THOSE DAYS!!!


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Not callin names or clubs. Just wanna know if the LOWRIDING SPIRIT IS STILL OUT THERE. I mean there's a lot if consequences to doin it but you like your profile says manny. Charge it to the game


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

kindo said:


> Havin pigs in unmarked cars flip you off cuz erbody on the freeway slowin down cuz I'm throwing sparks or swerving doin side to side like the highway patrol does when there tryina stop traffic


Sounds like me doin the 3 !! Lol


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

kindo said:


> Come on player erbody on here bickering about clean cars and hopping. What happens to LOWRIDING? Don't take it the wrong way people. But comin up as a kid the shit that I do is what I USED to see happen all the time. WHAT HAPPEND TO THOSE DAYS!!!


Man U kno there is still few of us out here and there are a couple from GAMEOVER  ME , ROB, and MIKE WEN HE HAS A STREET RYDER!!! WE STAY IN TRAFFIC !! and WE WAITING ON U PLAYER!!  let's do all that on the way to LA for New Years!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

kindo said:


> Not callin names or clubs. Just wanna know if the LOWRIDING SPIRIT IS STILL OUT THERE. I mean there's a lot if consequences to doin it but you like your profile says manny. Charge it to the game


 I hear you bro.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

But I can't say shit cuz I'm not out there like that right now, but that don't mean that I won't. For those that still get in there shit as much as they can , I tip my hat


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

:run::rofl: come on Jimmie. Game over dawg. Don't wait on me player I just bought a pad this year


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Manny, you could talk all the shit you want dawg cuz when you are out there, you down for whatever and your humble about it win lose or tie you stay calm cool and collected:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YEA I FEEL U PIMP BECAUSE FRED DIDN'T LOOK LIKE THIS EITHER. IT'S FUNNY HOW SOME OF UR MEMBERS TRY TO TAKE PROPS FOR SOMETHING THAT DIDN'T LOOK THIS GOOD WHEN IT WAS IN UR CLUB.
> MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT TO MY ***** FRED FOR BLESSING ME WITH THIS CAKE. I JUST ADDED THE ICEING!!
> I GOT A STR8 GAME CAR YA'LL GOT A GAME OVER DOG IT'S ALL THE SAME.:h5:*


HE DIDNT HAVE THE CHANCE TO DO ANY EXTRA HE GOT CASHED OUT BEFORE HE COULD


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Man U kno there is still few of us out here and there are a couple from GAMEOVER  ME , ROB, and MIKE WEN HE HAS A STREET RYDER!!! WE STAY IN TRAFFIC !! and WE WAITING ON U PLAYER!!  let's do all that on the way to LA for New Years!!


Jimmy knows nada about back in the days rolling


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

kindo said:


> :run::rofl: come on Jimmie. Game over dawg. Don't wait on me player I just bought a pad this year


I kno u doin yo thang g :h5:I ain't on that level yet ... I'm just tryin to pump u up a Lil  And u kno I'm not waitin Player


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Jimmy knows nada about back in the days rolling


 YUP Your right bout that !! I only kno bout wat im doin !!  and its a good thing ... Cuz if I go off wat I seen since I've started my shyt would b parked in the driveway!!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> YUP Your right bout that !! I only kno bout wat im doin !!  and its a good thing ... Cuz if I go off wat I seen since I've started my shyt would b parked in the driveway!!


what it do GAME OVER


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

statutorygrape said:


> what it do GAME OVER


Yoooooo wats good player ??

GAMEOVER!!


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

kindo said:


> Come on player erbody on here bickering about clean cars and hopping. What happens to LOWRIDING? Don't take it the wrong way people. But comin up as a kid the shit that I do is what I USED to see happen all the time. WHAT HAPPEND TO THOSE DAYS!!!


kindo is that u pimp


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Yoooooo wats good player ??
> 
> GAMEOVER!!


you all ready no GAME OVER ready fo traffic in the rain wat it do


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Dam kindo u just came in this muthafucka bangin on errbody.


what up manny


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Man I get my shyt back on FRIDAY .... YOU KNO IM TRYIN TO HIT THE STREETS SUMTHIN TOUGH AS SOON AS I GET IT BACK!!! I CAN'T WAIThno:!!! LOL


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

statutorygrape said:


> you all ready no GAME OVER ready fo traffic in the rain wat it do


just tryin too ride in the big 2013


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

2013 IS A CLEAN CLASSIC CHEVY LINE UP YEAR WHOS GETTING READY FOR THAT HUH?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

I THINK 2012 & 2013 IS A CLEAN ASS LINCOLN LINE UP KINDA YEARS WHO'S READY NOW?  :thumbsup: lol I'm just fuckin wit u Jerry


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Nah but seriously^^


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> 2013 IS A CLEAN CLASSIC CHEVY LINE UP YEAR WHOS GETTING READY FOR THAT HUH?


got milk got chevys in the big 13


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Nah but seriously^^


SERIOUSLY


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I THINK 2012 & 2013 IS A CLEAN ASS LINCOLN LINE UP KINDA YEARS WHO'S READY NOW?  :thumbsup: lol I'm just fuckin wit u Jerry


Ive been on lincolns and luxury shit for about 10 years so now its time to grow up a notch and fuck with a big money rider now that life is better for me nah wut I mean dog?


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Nah but seriously^^ <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" smilieid="4" class="inlineimg">


SERIOUSLY


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

statutorygrape said:


> SERIOUSLY


im try to grow up too pimp i feel you


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Ive been on lincolns and luxury shit for about 10 years so now its time to grow up a notch and fuck with a big money rider now that life is better for me nah wut I mean dog?


O yea and abouts 7 years befoe the 10 been on g bodies and wagons some clean some hot yea that


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Ive been on lincolns and luxury shit for about 10 years so now its time to grow up a notch and fuck with a big money rider now that life is better for me nah wut I mean dog?


Yea I feel u ! Wish I was on that level :h5: I. Have like 6 years to get there.... Until then imma stick to wat I like .. LINCOLNS!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> O yea and abouts 7 years befoe the 10 been on g bodies and wagons some clean some hot yea that


O well in that case I have 13 years to get there


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

All I need is paint big dawg. I could start that bitch up right now and do the most


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Big rob. What it do player


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

presito hi $95 shiped  saco $115 shiped pick up take $15 off


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> O well in that case I have 13 years to get there


NOT HATTTING BROTHA... I SEE U


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> NOT HATTTING BROTHA... I SEE U


 I KNO IM JUST FUCKIN WITH U .... U DA BIG HOMIE ALL DAY


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

kindo said:


> Desertbound I wanna see you hop your car on the freeway doin 80.
> 
> Sixone bubble: that's just how I do my boi. And if anything does happen I'm back out either the same day or the next.
> What can I say dawg? I'm a adrenaline junkie


I rather live but ill drag race all day on the streets and freeway


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

statutorygrape said:


> what up manny


 :wave:just playin in shit. At work bored. How u been big dog?


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> 2013 IS A CLEAN CLASSIC CHEVY LINE UP YEAR WHOS GETTING READY FOR THAT HUH?


Im trying too man yall got it....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

kindo said:


> Manny, you could talk all the shit you want dawg cuz when you are out there, you down for whatever and your humble about it win lose or tie you stay calm cool and collected:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> I rather live but ill drag race all day on the streets and freeway


On 13's juiced all the way around


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

kindo said:


> Big rob. What it do player


man you all ready no try to get right pimp for the big 13


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

DESERTBOUND said:


> On 13's juiced all the way around


yes sir


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> :wave:just playin in shit. At work bored. How u been big dog?


good just chillin


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im ready for traffic right now who wanna roll???


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Im ready for traffic right now who wanna roll???


Ill roll come pick me up


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

presito hi $95 shiped  saco $115 shiped pick up take $15 off


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

DESERTBOUND said:


> Ill roll come pick me up


lets roll


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

statutorygrape said:


> good just chillin


What it duskiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

YEAH DATT


mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

bigk said:


> What it duskiiiiiiiiiiii


man must be nice too be you im just sayin


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

devil619 said:


> YEAH DATT


hatt wat up pimp


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> And since I know u love pictures to go along with ur stories ima put some up to help illustrate.
> On the only car I've built. My man Jerry put me off to a good start
> 
> 
> ...


I just want you to know I hate your guts....you and your stupid ass disrespectfully clean caprice.....and that stupid ass serving mutha fuckas allclean and wiped down at 3am before picnics associated monte carlo.....


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeppppppp.....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Manny hit me up g


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> I just want you to know I hate your guts....you and your stupid ass disrespectfully clean caprice.....and that stupid ass serving mutha fuckas allclean and wiped down at 3am before picnics associated monte carlo.....


dont hate me ,hate the game


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Manny hit me up g


ok brother. Let finish up with this Lil job I'm on.


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Shit jus chillin and tryin to get ready for 2013 ya know


statutorygrape said:


> hatt wat up pimp


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

NICE!! :thumbsup:uffin:


theonegodchose said:


> Yeppppppp.....


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

A BITCH ***** AINT SHIT 
STRAIGHTGAME TO THE TOP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> 2013 IS A CLEAN CLASSIC CHEVY LINE UP YEAR WHOS GETTING READY FOR THAT HUH?


*GAME OVER SDCC BEEN READY THE WHOLE 2012 AND FOR 2013 WE JUST GOING TO KEEP ADDING MORE CHEVY'S! SOFT AND HARD TOP.*
*HERE'S WHAT'S IN THE MAKING 2013..*
*







*
*1961 BUBBLE IMPALA AS OUR CLEAN STREET HOPPER!***
*







*
*1960 CHEVY IMPALA!*
*







*
*1964 CHEVY IMPALA AS OUR HOPPER!*
*







*
*







*
*1963 SS CHEVY IMPALA CLEAN STREET HOPPER!*








*







*
*HERE'S WHAT'S BEEN DONE FOR 2012. GAME OVER READY TO CRUISE,HOP,RIDE OR SHOW..
1964 SS CHEVY IMPALA!








1963 CHEVY IMPALA!








I POST THIS 1963 SS AGAIN BECAUSE IT WAS READY FOR 2012 BUT SINCE MY "CHEVY RIVALS" NEVER SHOWED UP THIS YEAR!!
I'M REDOING IT FOR 2013. GAME OVER SYTLE!:yes:
















1964 CHEVY IMPALA!
















1963 CHEVY IMPALA!

































*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HOW YA'LL LOOKIN OVER THERE FOR 2013?*:nicoderm:
*SHOW LAYITLOW A LIL SOMETHING*:drama:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice line up! That tray look hard.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC BEEN READY THE WHOLE 2012 AND FOR 2013 WE JUST GOING TO KEEP ADDING MORE CHEVY'S! SOFT AND HARD TOP.*
> *HERE'S WHAT'S IN THE MAKING 2013..*
> *
> 
> ...


Damn pimpin i thought we was keeping our cars quiet lol what happen???


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HOW YA'LL LOOKIN OVER THERE FOR 2013?*:nicoderm:
> *SHOW LAYITLOW A LIL SOMETHING*:drama:


Come on brotha why u always on here defending yur nutts? When in the hell did me posting that chevy shit call yur name steff? Can you sleep at night? It seems like you feel that everything I or any STRAIGHTGAMER says always slaps you in the face not even like that stop defending yur nutts or get off of mine everytime I post something! I know and have told you before I see you and know you come correct and have the right ways in this game and wont ever take that from you... Like steffizzy says all love homie.. Just spaeking my thought "STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP"


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Nice line up! That tray look hard.


*GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.. GAME OVER TRYING TO DO IT ALL FOR 2013!
SOME HAS SOLD ALREADY TO GET REPLACE WITH EITHER SOFT TOP OR CLEANER CHEVY'S!*


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HOW YA'LL LOOKIN OVER THERE FOR 2013?*:nicoderm:
> *SHOW LAYITLOW A LIL SOMETHING*:drama:


O YEAH ARE YOU REALLY DOUTING ME STEFF? THOUGHT YOU KNEW ME BETTER THEN THAT! STILL THE SAME JERRY STILL THE SAME STREETS LIKE I SAY THE DAY I HIDE IS THE DAY PIGS FLY... YEA DAT


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.. GAME OVER TRYING TO DO IT ALL FOR 2013!
> SOME HAS SOLD ALREADY TO GET REPLACE WITH EITHER SOFT TOP OR CLEANER CHEVY'S!*


WAT IT DOSKIIIIIII


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Come on brotha why u always on here defending yur nutts? When in the hell did me posting that chevy shit call yur name steff? Can you sleep at night? It seems like you feel that everything I or any STRAIGHTGAMER says always slaps you in the face not even like that stop defending yur nutts or get off of mine everytime I post something! I know and have told you before I see you and know you come correct and have the right ways in this game and wont ever take that from you... Like steffizzy says all love homie.. Just spaeking my thought "STRAIGHTGAME TO THE MOTHA FKN TOP"


*MY BAD PIMP JUICE.:| I ONLY POSTED BECAUSE U ASK WHO WAS GETTING READY FOR 2013 AND I WAS JUST SHARING WITH U AND LAYITLOW LIKE U ASKED.. 
DIDN'T MEAN TO GET UNDER UR SKIN PIMP. BUT WHEN U SAY WHO THAT MEANS ANY AND EVERYBODY.*:yes:


mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> 2013 IS A CLEAN CLASSIC CHEVY LINE UP YEAR "*WHOS"* GETTING READY FOR THAT HUH?


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD PIMP JUICE.:| I ONLY POSTED BECAUSE U ASK WHO WAS GETTING READY FOR 2013 AND I WAS JUST SHARING WITH U AND LAYITLOW LIKE U ASKED..
> DIDN'T MEAN TO GET UNDER UR SKIN PIMP. BUT WHEN U SAY WHO THAT MEANS ANY AND EVERYBODY.*:yes:


GAME OVER


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD PIMP JUICE.:| I ONLY POSTED BECAUSE U ASK WHO WAS GETTING READY FOR 2013 AND I WAS JUST SHARING WITH U AND LAYITLOW LIKE U ASKED..
> DIDN'T MEAN TO GET UNDER UR SKIN PIMP. BUT WHEN U SAY WHO THAT MEANS ANY AND EVERYBODY.*:yes:


Just the way shit seems when you post like a little hate or troubled some Idk I might be trippn a bit... But u right I did ask


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> O YEAH ARE YOU REALLY DOUTING ME STEFF? THOUGHT YOU KNEW ME BETTER THEN THAT! STILL THE SAME JERRY STILL THE SAME STREETS LIKE I SAY THE DAY I HIDE IS THE DAY PIGS FLY... YEA DAT


*I NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL DOUBT U MY NIGG. I KNOW UR RIDIN CAREER AND RESPECT IT. DON'T FORGET U HAD CHEVY RAGS BEFORE ALOT OF US.
U ASK WHO IS GETTING READY FOR A CHEVY LINE UP FOR 2013 AND I ANSWERED U PIMP.
ALL I ASK WAS HOW YA'LL AS A CLUB LOOKIN NOT JUST U DOGGIE. :nosad: 
DAAMN U MAKE ME WISH I NEVER SHARED THESE PICS WITH LAYITLOW. SHIT I WAS HOPEING MAJESTIC OR ANY OTHER CLUB WOULD HAVE JOIN THE FUN AND POSTED SOME SNEAK PEAKS AT THERE 2013 CHEVY LINE UP ALSO.*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn pimpin i thought we was keeping our cars quiet lol what happen???


thought we was gettin in traffic pimp


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

61chev said:


> A BITCH ***** AINT SHIT
> STRAIGHTGAME TO THE TOP


 YEA ALL THAT:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Just the way shit seems when you post like a little hate or troubled some Idk I might be trippn a bit... But u right I did ask



*DON'T GET IT WRONG I DO CLOWN AROUND A LIL BIT BUT I DON'T HATE MY NIGG. THIS IS A HOBBY'/SPORT AND ALOT OF UR MEMBERS IS MY LOWRIDER RIVALS NOTHING MORE AND NOTHING LESS. I GOT LUV FOR ALL YA'LL AT THE END OF THE DAY. TRUTH IS I LOOKED OUT FOR ONE OF MY STR8 GAME PATNAS TODAY AND HE TOLD ME HE GONNA SERVE ME. HE KNOWS WHO HE IS!:wave: 
IT'S ALL LUV WITH ME FOR LIFE MY NIGG. I'M ALWAYS GONNA CLOWN AROUND WITH STR8 GAME MEMBERS. BUT IF I'M DOING ANYTHING OUTTA PLACE IN THIS LOWRIDER COMMUNITY PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I WANT JOKE,CLOWN OR HOP WITH ANYONE THAT MIGHT TAKE ME THE WRONG WAY. I'M A PROBLEM SOLVER NOT A PROBLEM MAKER.
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL!*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

STRAIGHTGAME ALWAYS AND WILL ALWAYS RUN THIS SHIT FROM HOPPIN TO RIDIN CLEAN ASS SHIT AND BELIVE ME 2013 IS GONE B BIG FOR ALL OF US! STRAIGHTGAME TO THA MUTHAFUCKIN TOP!:guns:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> A BITCH ***** AINT SHIT
> STRAIGHTGAME TO THE TOP


*A BITCH ASS SNITCH AINT SHIT EITHER...:thumbsdown::banghead:*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:h5: thats right....good lookin steffezzy.....and i would have done the same....which i have ....but yea imma have toget you and anyone else in the street not just game over cc......everybody gettin served in 2013.....yeppppp STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> :h5: thats right....good lookin steffezzy.....and i would have done the same....which i have ....but yea imma have toget you and anyone else in the street not just game over cc......everybody gettin served in 2013.....yeppppp STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME.....


*I SAID NO NAMES D. BUT SINCE U PUT IT OUT THERE... U HAVE DONE THE SAME AND MORE MANY TIMES FOR ME AND MY FAMILY EVEN THO U MIGHT HAVE FORGOT. 
IT'S ALL LUV WITH ME AND THE REAL GAMERS KNOW IT. TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME... IF I GOT IT THEY GOT IT BUT WHEN IT COMES TO SUNDAY THAT ASS CAN GET SERVED JUST LIKE DANNY BOY TOLD ME TODAY AND HE MENT IT....*:rofl::h5:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

statutorygrape said:


> thought we was gettin in traffic pimp


My rider locked up right now ready to go whats up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Who wanna rep sd tomorrow in the city or in la who wanna ride and got a car ready


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> My rider locked up right now ready to go whats up


you all ready no wat it do 110 miles til empty


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

2013 is gonna be a good one.. imma have to get a rider to drive on sundays...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> 2013 is gonna be a good one.. imma have to get a rider to drive on sundays...


KNOCK IT OFF BIGJOE YOU NEED TO LET ME BARROW ONE OF YOURS!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Im doin bad... Thats why i havent been out in months... I had to pawn the Duece...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

YEAH OK AND CHUM LEE FROM PAWN STARS IS SKINNY!!! I'M SURE I'LL SEE YOU IN THAT CLEAN BITCH IN A MINUTE PIMP


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

If i can get it out of pawn before loose it...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

statutorygrape said:


> you all ready no wat it do 110 miles til empty


lets do this


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MAN I WOKE UP FEELING LIKE A JABRONEE AND HELLA SICK THIS MORNING DUE TO MY LOWRIDER PATNAS FEELING LIKE I'M A HATER WHEN TRUTH IS I'M A CONGRATULATOR.:barf: CHECK ANY OF MY 3,550 POST I ONLY SPEAK THE TRUTH AND NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH IN GOD I TRUST. SO IMMA STEP BACK AND WATCH FROM THE SIDELINES.:drama: I HOPE YA'LL CAN KEEP THIS BOARD POPPIN BECAUSE WITHOUT STEFEEZY THIS GAME/BOARD IS BORRING.:inout: TO THE CATS THAT'S YELLIN And FEELING THERE GOING TO SERVE GAME OVER SDCC IN 2013..:facepalm: 
HATE TO BE RUDE AND REAL BUT IT'S LESS THAN 12 DAYS AWAY! WE'LL BE WAITING!:wave: 
MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS ALL! YA'LLS REAL LOWRIDER PATNA. STEFEEZY!*:|




*DAAMN IT'S A BLESSING BOTH THESE VIDEO'S MY RIDAZ OUR IN SPEAK A LIL FOR ME AND OTHERS!!*:yes:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MAN I WOKE UP FEELING LIKE A JABRONEE AND HELLA SICK THIS MORNING DUE TO MY LOWRIDER PATNAS FEELING LIKE I'M A HATER WHEN TRUTH IS I'M A CONGRATULATOR.:barf: CHECK ANY OF MY 3,550 POST I ONLY SPEAK THE TRUTH AND NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH IN GOD I TRUST. SO IMMA STEP BACK AND WATCH FROM THE SIDELINES.:drama: I HOPE YA'LL CAN KEEP THIS BOARD POPPIN BECAUSE WITHOUT STEFEEZY THIS GAME/BOARD IS BORRING.:inout: TO THE CATS THAT'S YELLIN And FEELING THERE GOING TO SERVE GAME OVER SDCC IN 2013..:facepalm:
> HATE TO BE RUDE AND REAL BUT IT'S LESS THAN 12 DAYS AWAY! WE'LL BE WAITING!:wave:
> MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS ALL! YA'LLS REAL LOWRIDER PATNA. STEFEEZY!*:|
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD PAPPY GOOD VIDEOS...THANKS FOR THAT LIL SOMETHING U POST UP...U DONT HATE U JUST MOTIVATE...:thumbsup:JUST GOT TO SAY GAMEOVER CC IS COMING OUT HARD
LOOKING GOOD GUYS:thumbsup: ALL SD NEED TO COME OUT HARD IN 2013*:yes::yes:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I SAID NO NAMES D. BUT SINCE U PUT IT OUT THERE... U HAVE DONE THE SAME AND MORE MANY TIMES FOR ME AND MY FAMILY EVEN THO U MIGHT HAVE FORGOT.
> IT'S ALL LUV WITH ME AND THE REAL GAMERS KNOW IT. TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME... IF I GOT IT THEY GOT IT BUT WHEN IT COMES TO SUNDAY THAT ASS CAN GET SERVED JUST LIKE DANNY BOY TOLD ME TODAY AND HE MENT IT....*:rofl::h5:


:thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl: REAL RIDERS DO REAL THINGS!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL DOUBT U MY NIGG. I KNOW UR RIDIN CAREER AND RESPECT IT. DON'T FORGET U HAD CHEVY RAGS BEFORE ALOT OF US.
> U ASK WHO IS GETTING READY FOR A CHEVY LINE UP FOR 2013 AND I ANSWERED U PIMP.
> ALL I ASK WAS HOW YA'LL AS A CLUB LOOKIN NOT JUST U DOGGIE. :nosad:
> DAAMN U MAKE ME WISH I NEVER SHARED THESE PICS WITH LAYITLOW. SHIT I WAS HOPEING MAJESTIC OR ANY OTHER CLUB WOULD HAVE JOIN THE FUN AND POSTED SOME SNEAK PEAKS AT THERE 2013 CHEVY LINE UP ALSO.*


YUZZ MY NIGGS STEFF.. DONT LISTEN TO WHAT JERRY GOTTS TO SAY WAS HAVING A BAD DAY AND READ AND TOOK YUR POST WRONG LOL! SHIT I DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR AS OF NOW :-( BUT LIKE ALWAYS THIS MAJOR GAME DONT STOP ILL BE OUT SOONER THEN SOON MY DUDE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> *LOOKING GOOD PAPPY GOOD VIDEOS...THANKS FOR THAT LIL SOMETHING U POST UP...U DONT HATE U JUST MOTIVATE...:thumbsup:JUST GOT TO SAY GAMEOVER CC IS COMING OUT HARD
> LOOKING GOOD GUYS:thumbsup: ALL SD NEED TO COME OUT HARD IN 2013*:yes::yes:


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND LUV DAILY619.:h5: I GOT A NICE VIDEO FOR U TO DOGGIE HIT ME UP WHEN U WANT IT. 
GLAD TO HEAR I MOTIVATE DOGGIE AND HERE'S SOME MORE MOTIVATION TO KEEP U AND OTHER RIDAZ PUMP UP FOR THE NEW YEAR!!:yes:
*











*NOT REAL RIDA MUSIC BUT I HAD TO SHOW U HOW THIS FOOL WAS RIDIN THIS CHEVY.. *:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Y


mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> YUZZ MY NIGGS STEFF.. DONT LISTEN TO WHAT JERRY GOTTS TO SAY WAS HAVING A BAD DAY AND READ AND TOOK YUR POST WRONG LOL! SHIT I DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR AS OF NOW :-( BUT LIKE ALWAYS THIS MAJOR GAME DONT STOP ILL BE OUT SOONER THEN SOON MY DUDE


*THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW JERRY DAY WAS FUCKED UP AND KEEPIN IT REAL BECAUSE MINES WAS TOO. I FEEL A LIL BETTER BUT I'M STILL GOING TO FALL BACK. WELL AT LEAST TRY TO UNTILL 2013.:drama:
HERE'S SOME RIDA MUSIC FOR JERRY . IT'S ALL LUV MAJOR GAME!*:yes:
"JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS"




*"NEVER CLOSE N GETTIN RICHES AND NEVER STOP ROLLIN 4'S AND HITTIN SWITCHES" 
RIDIN IS IN U MAJOR GAME NOT ON U! SO IT WILL NEVER STOP HOMIE!!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn its quiet as hell in here now whats up sd lets get some traffic in tomorrow there will be a few people out lets make it big and cruise


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT x3


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to let all of San Diego know.. This is MY burban. Not the Informers... I got it before ur boy did what he did.. So if you see it rollin around its me... tell ur homies...


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC BEEN READY THE WHOLE 2012 AND FOR 2013 WE JUST GOING TO KEEP ADDING MORE CHEVY'S! SOFT AND HARD TOP.*
> *HERE'S WHAT'S IN THE MAKING 2013..*
> *
> 
> ...



WELL DAMN When they said we could never we proved that we could.... When they said we wont we did that....the Hop Game has always been ours and the show shit is coming along well.. well done my members shout out from South Korea...GAME OVER :thumbsup:on the top!!!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any one got a decent chrome 13 forsale?


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

A FASHO Remember this!!!! Classic moments in history in why Game Over is what it is!!!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL MY RIDER PATNAS HOPE ALL IS GOOD AND SAFE! FROM YO REAL ASS STREET RIDA BUILDER "MAJOR GAMER"


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all the homies in San Diego.. be safe..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

X2


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Merry Christmas to all the homies in San Diego.. be safe..


:thumbsup:... :biggrin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SD TTT


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Just to let all of San Diego know.. This is MY burban. Not the Informers... I got it before ur boy did what he did.. So if you see it rollin around its me... tell ur homies...
> View attachment 585136


Fosho!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone got vids of the hop last night


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Merry Christmas to all the homies in San Diego.. be safe..


MERRY XMAS TO YOU AND YOURS JOE YUZZ ONE REAL ASS DUDE


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Just to let all of San Diego know.. This is MY burban. Not the Informers... I got it before ur boy did what he did.. So if you see it rollin around its me... tell ur homies...
> View attachment 585136


Was that you at San Jose's Sunday morning? Thought I saw that truck there... Is that a 12" lift in the front?


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry x-mas to all DIEGO RIDAS from all sides and solo RIDAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Merry christmas to all and god bless your familys and friends


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas 2 all my SD ridaz , clubs & us SOLO ridaz & ur families !!!!!! B safe out here 2day .......


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Was that you at San Jose's Sunday morning? Thought I saw that truck there... Is that a 12" lift in the front?


yes that was me bro... i think it has the torshion keys turned all the way up.. to 13 in in th front.. imma be hittin u up real soon i want to stat chroming some Harley parts for my old bike that imma start building...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry christmas. To all SD Ryder's, 
North county lowriders will be hosting a new years picnic in Oceanside @ MLK park new years day. Hope to see some of you guys down here.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

A few of us will be out cruising if anyone wanna cruise for a bit hit me up and ill let ya know where we at 6196234411


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Merry christmas. To all SD Ryder's,
> North county lowriders will be hosting a new years picnic in Oceanside @ MLK park new years day. Hope to see some of you guys down here.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

VICE PRESIDENT said:


> WELL DAMN When they said we could never we proved that we could.... When they said we wont we did that....the Hop Game has always been ours and the show shit is coming along well.. well done my members shout out from South Korea...GAME OVER :thumbsup:on the top!!!!


* IMMA DO THE BOOGALOO TO THOSE QUOTES.:rofl: I HOPE EVERYTHING GOING UR WAY OUT THERE. WE MISS U HOMIE AND I DON'T CARE HOW FINE SHE IS DON'T TAKE OFF UR RUBBER MAAAN!:run:THEM BITCHES IS DIFFERENT OUT THERE. LIKE I SAID KEEP STACKIN AND STACKIN THOSE CHIPS SO U CAN JOIN THE LINE UP AND KILL UMM SOON AS U TOUCH DOWN IN THE TOWN. YOUR PLAQUE AND SHIRT WILL BE WAITING FOR U.. 2 YRS WILL GO FAST TRUST ME...*
































VICE PRESIDENT said:


> A FASHO Remember this!!!! Classic moments in history in why Game Over is what it is!!!!


* THAT WAS CLASSIC MOMENTS RIGHT THERE HOMIE.. SAN DIEGO WON'T EVER GET THAT POPPIN AGAIN AT LEAST I DON'T THINK SO...
THAT WAS THE PAST MOVEMENT WERE ONLY A SMALL FEW OF US HIT THEM ****** ONLY. THAT CHAPTER IS CLOSED AND NOW WE STARTED A WHOLE NEW MOVEMENT WHERE WE COMPETE WITH ANY AND EVERY BODY IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MERRY XMAS BACK TO ALL U RIDAZ THAT POSTED AND THE ONES THAT DIDN'T. I HOPE EVERY ONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND THANK GOD FOR ANOTHER GREAT DAY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS!! THAT'S VERY IMPORTANT..*



theonegodchose said:


> :thumbsup:


   
*OK WE SEE U DANNY BOY... DOING WHAT REAL RIDAZ DO!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

San Diego Auto Show


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW SAN DIEGO CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Looking hella good fellas...


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

RAGTOWN said:


> San Diego Auto Show


GOD DAMN!!! ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY. MF LOOKS HARD THO


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

sikonenine said:


> :thumbsup: Looking hella good fellas...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

HERE'S SOME PICS OF THESE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS !!! I THINK IMMA START POSTIN ONE DAILY ON HERE TOO!!


GAMEOVER!!!
JUST A LIL DAILY SHOT







ME AND ROB AT THE TOYS FOR TOTS IN SOUTHEAST







ME AND ROB AND MIKE MOBBIN THRU PB







SOLO SHOTS AS I DRIVE MY CAR DAILY !!!














GAMEOVER


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

sg90rider :wave:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> HERE'S SOME PICS OF THESE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS !!! I THINK IMMA START POSTIN ONE DAILY ON HERE TOO!!
> 
> 
> GAMEOVER!!!
> ...


YALL LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


RAGTOWN said:


> San Diego Auto Show


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

sicc1904 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANX :h5:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

drockone619 said:


> sg90rider :wave:


Was up d


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Merry christmas. To all SD Ryder's,
> North county lowriders will be hosting a new years picnic in Oceanside @ MLK park new years day. Hope to see some of you guys down here.


TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

RIP TO ONE OF THE CLEANEST GBODIES IVE SEEN IN ****! IF ANY ONE KNOWS OR HAS SEEN THE CUTTY FROM ROMEROS POLISHING ITS A DONE DEAL HE WENT OUT ON A CRUISE TODAY AND CAR CAUGHT FIRE... ALL BAD SO TIP YO HAT FOR A STREET RIDA THAT IS GOING THRU IT OVER THE HOLIDAYS!


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

Lowrider peeps we have PHALONEY hoppers in the GAMEOVER PHALONEY CLIQ......WHITE"TALK A LOT" MIKE, ALLAN A.K.A GOLD ASH TRAYS, JIMMIY RIG A.K.A. MR. LAY'N PLAY 3 wheelie......They been at me all week long about a hopp with a real hopper and guess what lil dogg white mike brought out his Dually truck "HEAVYWEIGHTS" DONT HOPP WITH TRUCKS I guess he thought that he was going to a heavy pulling contest with "HEAVYWEIGHTS" SO FOR NOW ON THE GAMEOVER PHALONEY CLIQ NEEDS TO SIMMER DOWN AND STOP "IN GAMEOVER TALK" THE SHANAGANS PLEASE......YOU GUYS BETTER START LISTENING TO REAL RIDAS.......


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> :drama:


let me get sum too :drama:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

come on in :h5:saved you a seat....


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> OK I GUESS U DON'T KNO HOW TO SPELL MY NAME ? BUT ANYWAYS IM SURE THAT BY THE TIME YOUR WALKIN ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE RUNNIN AT FULL SPEED PLAYER! :thumbsup:


glad you feel on top cause your the first game overcar im serving.....player


JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> YOUR RIGHT PLAYER .... IT IS PRETTY FUN BEING ON TOP!!:h5: IM GLAD YOU NOTICED IT..... AND AS FAR AS WAITING FOR OUR 5TH ANNUAL .... YOUR NOT GONNA HAVE TO WAIT FOR LONG ..... IT'S NOT GONNA TAKE US A DECADE !! IT'LL B HERE IN A SHORT 5 YEARS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U KNOW DAAMN WELL THEM ****** AIN'T COMIN OUT SUNDAY OR NEXT OR NEXT ONE AFTER THAT!!:nosad::nosad::nosad::nosad:
> CONTINUE TO CLEAN UR SHIT AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO WAIT UNTILL 2013 MY NIGG.... GAME OVER CHECK!!:h5:*
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Goes to show how much u internet no riders be. All y'all should be active on the streets. RIP To the homie that was in traffic and put it down for daygo. :angel:

If you don't know, get off the internet and ask somebody


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TODAY WE LOST NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE JOSE"HOTWHEELS" RIVAS IM GONNA MISS YOU BROTHER


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

swerv-a-lac said:


> TODAY WE LOST NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE JOSE"HOTWHEELS" RIVAS IM GONNA MISS YOU BROTHER


R.i.p from Majestics san diego


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

swerv-a-lac said:


> TODAY WE LOST NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE JOSE"HOTWHEELS" RIVAS IM GONNA MISS YOU BROTHER


 ...:angel: Our Prayers and thoughts go out to him and his family ... May he ride in peace :angel:...


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wusup HAT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

swerv-a-lac said:


> TODAY WE LOST NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE JOSE"HOTWHEELS" RIVAS IM GONNA MISS YOU BROTHER


*RIP "RIDE IN PEACE" JOSE RIVAS FROM GAME OVER SDCC.. :tears::angel:*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

swerv-a-lac said:


> TODAY WE LOST NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE JOSE"HOTWHEELS" RIVAS IM GONNA MISS YOU BROTHER


RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> nope


*JUST LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY.. NOT ALL GAME OVER MEMBERS RIDE THE SAME.:no: SOME WITH THE BIZZNESS:yes: AND SOME AIN'T!:no:
EVERY CLUB HAVE THEM KIND OF MEMBERS!!*:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OOPS I GUESS I WAS SPEAKING FOR OTHER CLUBS BECAUSE MY BOY JUST HIT ME AND SAID GAME OVER RUN THIS SHIT AND HE'S ABOUT TO GO SERVE JASON HEAVYWIEGHT TO SHOW HIM WHO IS REALLY PHALONEY.. SEE YA THERE FOLKS OH YEA GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Goku said:


> Goes to show how much u internet no riders be. All y'all should be active on the streets. RIP To the homie that was in traffic and put it down for daygo. :angel:
> 
> If you don't know, get off the internet and ask somebody


RIP TO THE HOMIE JOSE RIVAS. BETTER KNOW AS 
HOT WHEELS. FROM STRICTLY FAMILY CC. 
RIP BROTHER MAY GOD BE WITH YOU. 
From MEMBERS ONLY CC. NC San Diego


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn...RIP hotwheels:tears::angel:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

R.I.P Hot Wheels, when they have a cruise i will definately be there.. he was a real nice guy...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Rip hotwheels just seen him at the hospital about 2 or 3 weeks ago damn R I P big homie


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> R.I.P Hot Wheels, when they have a cruise i will definately be there.. he was a real nice guy...


Keep us posted on his funeral services and any cruises going on for him. Kool guy, always out goin. RIP Jose hot wheels Rivas


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


> Wusup HAT


What it do bro?


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> R.I.P Hot Wheels, when they have a cruise i will definately be there.. he was a real nice guy...


X2


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

If anyone else think im felony my car still on the trailer for anyone else that want  GAMEOVER RUN THIS SHIT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

R.i.p to the.homie hotwheels my prayers go out to the friends and.family who lost a loved great guy was jus in vegas havin drinks with him in oct


----------



## Rob760 (Feb 27, 2012)

swerv-a-lac said:


> TODAY WE LOST NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE JOSE"HOTWHEELS" RIVAS IM GONNA MISS YOU BROTHER


Rest in Peace


----------



## Suavecita (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *JUST LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY.. NOT ALL GAME OVER MEMBERS RIDE THE SAME.:no: SOME WITH THE BIZZNESS:yes: AND SOME AIN'T!:no:
> EVERY CLUB HAVE THEM KIND OF MEMBERS!!*:yes:


:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Suavecita said:


>


Looking good it was a good day today rain and all we was out there puttin in work fuck it lol


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Looking good it was a good day today rain and all we was out there puttin in work fuck it lol


It was a good day. Even in the rain. Your car looked good mike.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Keep us posted on his funeral services and any cruises going on for him. Kool guy, always out goin. RIP Jose hot wheels Rivas


x2 R.I.P brother hotwheels our prayers are with u from Rollerz Only San Diego :angel:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Whats going down tonight


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

My car loaded ready to go if anyone wanna hop if not ill jus jump in my lay and play


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

My car loaded ready to go if anyone wanna hop if not ill jus jump in my lay and play STAY READY AINT GOTTA GET READY GAMEOVER RUN THIS SHIT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone going to walmart and if we get ran out then to fanmart


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone go to fanmart chucky cheese is open so walmart wont work


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

2003 CARTIER FOR SALE IN ESCONDIDO $4,500 0B0 MORE PICS UNDER CARS FOR SALE THANKS


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

OLDIE BUT GOODE!!! TTT SD!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Merry christmas. To all SD Ryder's,
> North county lowriders will be hosting a new years picnic in Oceanside @ MLK park new years day. Hope to see some of you guys down here.


TTT


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

That park can't hold more than 20 cars. :thumbsdown: Perfect for north county :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

SAN DIEGO Y'ALL BE SAFE TONIGHT!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR AND BRING IT IN THE RIGHT AND SAFE WAY!!!!!


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

ALL SD RIDERZ, I got a call from one of the homies and he told me that HOTWHEELS fam could use some help with his funeral arrangements. With it being the holidays and such an unexpected loss, if we can all come together and pitch in every dollar helps. PLEASE consider helping the homeboys fam. I know he would do the same. R.I.P HOTWHEELS


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Cjay :wave:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

kindo said:


> Cjay :wave:


WUT IT DEW BIG HOMIE!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy NewYear Fellas! ?TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL U RIDAZ OUT THERE. MY NEW YEAR WISH FOR YA'LL IS FOR YOUR BEST YEAR YET. 
A YEAR WHERE LIFE IS PEACEFUL:angel: AND WHAT U WANT...:uh: U GET!!:run::boink:

TO U RIDAZ THAT'S GOING TO L.A TO REP THE BIG SD.. WORD IS EVERYONE IS MEETING AT FAMMART AT 1030 HOPEING TO LEAVE BY 11.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just got home from LA n what a waste of time Big SD TTT! But I did like how SD comes together to rep our city


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

sicc1904 said:


> Just got home from LA n what a waste of time Big SD TTT! But I did like how SD comes together to rep our city


wat happen out there


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sicc1904 said:


> Just got home from LA n what a waste of time Big SD TTT! But I did like how SD comes together to rep our city


*SAME HERE BIG DOGG WE JUST GOT HOME AND MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO KICK OFF MY SHOES EVEN THO THE FEET STINK!!
IT WAS A BLESSING HOW THE BIG SD CAME TOGETHER TODAY... MUCH PROPS LUV AND RESPECT TO JUST 2 LOW,LOW BOTTOM,CURBSIDE,THE GAME OVER FAMILY AND ANY SOLO S.D RIDAZ THAT CAME TO REP THE BIG S.D. 
I ENJOYED MYSELF JUST BEING ONE BIG S.D FAMILY PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN FELLAS.

I'M GOING TO SLEEP I WILL POST PICS TOMORROW!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Majestics picnic was off the chain....


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone need a back bumper for a cutlass 81 to87 clean chrome hit me up


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

kbron82 said:


> Anyone need a back bumper for a cutlass 81 to87 clean chrome hit me up


@ the junkyard the ecology in chula vista had a couple of them


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

swerv-a-lac said:


> @ the junkyard the ecology in chula vista had a couple of them


I got one forsale chrome is 95% looks new


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> RIP TO ONE OF THE CLEANEST GBODIES IVE SEEN IN ****! IF ANY ONE KNOWS OR HAS SEEN THE CUTTY FROM ROMEROS POLISHING ITS A DONE DEAL HE WENT OUT ON A CRUISE TODAY AND CAR CAUGHT FIRE... ALL BAD SO TIP YO HAT FOR A STREET RIDA THAT IS GOING THRU IT OVER THE HOLIDAYS!


HE HAD A HEART ATTACK AND THEY R HAVING A SERVICE IN THE 12th AT HUMPREYS


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> HE HAD A HEART ATTACK AND THEY R HAVING A SERVICE IN THE 12th AT HUMPREYS


Danny romero did not have a heart attack,


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> Danny romero did not have a heart attack,


I read it wrong ! Lol I Must b to blown lol .... Anyways they are having a Lil memorial thing for hot wheels at humphreys on the 12 th and the actual funeral in la tba


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MY BAD I FORGOT TO MENTION MR.81 FROM STR8 GAME CC HE WAS WITH THE S.D MOVEMENT AT KOOLADE. MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!

IMMA MAKE THESE PICS QUICK LAYITLOW. I'M TIRED AS FUCK. HAD TO TAKE THE BOYS TO NEW YEARS AND PROMISED MY DAUGHTER SEA WORLD TODAY SO I'M TYPEING WITH ONE EYE OPEN..
HERE WE ON CRENSHAW ABOUT TO GET IT IN. IT WAS 100 PLUS L.A CARS AROUND AND WE COULDN'T GET ONE TO PULL UP!!








CHOPPERS AND THE LAWS SHUT IT DOWN!!








ROAD DOWN TO THE CHRIPS BURGER BUT IT WAS SO CROWDED WE PARK ON A SIDE STREET AND ROAD OFF TO KOOLADES!!








































MUCH LUV TO THE S.D STREET RIDAZ THAT ROAD FROM DIEGO TO L.A MAKING THE S.D LINE UP LOOK HELLA DEEP..
I DIDN'T GET TO SNAP SHOTS OF GEORGE AND SICC1904 FROM JUST 2 LOW WITH THAT CLEAN ASS LINCOLN/LAC THAT ALSO REP THE BIG SD ON THE STREETS.
MUCH PROPS TO ALL!!
















BIG DAFFY EVEN SHOWED UP FRESHLY PAINTED FOR THE 2013 REP THE BIG SD....








DIDN'T GET TO GO INSIDE KOOLADE DUE TO SOME MISUNDERSTANDINGS WITH THE STAFF. WELL BIG BOY AND LARENZO DID. 
HERE'S WERE IT WENT DOWN AT. SOME L.A RIDAZ DID COME TO THE BACK AND PLAY WITH US. WE HAD FUN AND ALOT OF SHIT TALKING!








S.D WHAT IT DO.......








AFTER A LONG DAY HAD TO STOP AND EAT BEFORE THE LONG RIDE HOME.. 
















GAS UP AND ON THE ROAD S.D WENT!!*









*I'M PROUD TO BE FROM THE 619 HOMIES. IT'S A BLESSING HOW SUCH A SMALL CITY CAN MAKE SUCH A BIG IMPACT WHEN WE TOGETHER AS ONE! *


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD I FORGOT TO MENTION MR.81 FROM STR8 GAME CC HE WAS WITH THE S.D MOVEMENT AT KOOLADE. MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!
> 
> IMMA MAKE THESE PICS QUICK LAYITLOW. I'M TIRED AS FUCK. HAD TO TAKE THE BOYS TO NEW YEARS AND PROMISED MY DAUGHTER SEA WORLD TODAY SO I'M TYPEING WITH ONE EYE OPEN..
> HERE WE ON CRENSHAW ABOUT TO GET IT IN. IT WAS 100 PLUS L.A CARS AROUND AND WE COULDN'T GET ONE TO PULL UP!!
> ...





Yo where's the action footage! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Got any pics or.vids of Hoppin


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What it do GAMEOVER ON TOP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD I FORGOT TO MENTION MR.81 FROM STR8 GAME CC HE WAS WITH THE S.D MOVEMENT AT KOOLADE. MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!
> 
> IMMA MAKE THESE PICS QUICK LAYITLOW. I'M TIRED AS FUCK. HAD TO TAKE THE BOYS TO NEW YEARS AND PROMISED MY DAUGHTER SEA WORLD TODAY SO I'M TYPEING WITH ONE EYE OPEN..
> HERE WE ON CRENSHAW ABOUT TO GET IT IN. IT WAS 100 PLUS L.A CARS AROUND AND WE COULDN'T GET ONE TO PULL UP!!
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


*WHERE WERE U AT TRU2THAGAME? MAN WE MISSED U OUT THERE EVEN THO SOME OF UR HOMIES DON'T WANNA RIDE WITH THE MOVEMENT BECAUSE GAME OVER INVOLVED.
FUCK IT THAT'S THERE LOST!!

I DON'T HAVE ANY VIDEO'S BIG KIDZ AND MIKE... I WILL SEE IF MY BOYS CAN POST VIDEO'S I'M SURE THEY GOT SOME FOOTAGE.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> What it do GAMEOVER ON TOP


*ON THE 1ST OF THE YEAR S.D ON TOP... BUT NOW WE BACK IN S.D HELL YEA GAME OVER ON TOP!!
TO U ****** SAYING WAIT TILL 2013 U GONNA SERVE US AND ALL THIS OTHER FAIRYTAIL SHIT..








U LATE ALREADY WE ON DAY 3 AND GAME OVER GONNA MAKE U WISH U NEVER SHARED UR TRUE FEELINGS WHEN TRUTH IS WE WASN'T EVEN TRIPPIN OFF U DUDES.:nono: GAME RECOGNIZE GAME!!*


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD I FORGOT TO MENTION MR.81 FROM STR8 GAME CC HE WAS WITH THE S.D MOVEMENT AT KOOLADE. MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!
> 
> IMMA MAKE THESE PICS QUICK LAYITLOW. I'M TIRED AS FUCK. HAD TO TAKE THE BOYS TO NEW YEARS AND PROMISED MY DAUGHTER SEA WORLD TODAY SO I'M TYPEING WITH ONE EYE OPEN..
> HERE WE ON CRENSHAW ABOUT TO GET IT IN. IT WAS 100 PLUS L.A CARS AROUND AND WE COULDN'T GET ONE TO PULL UP!!
> ...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHY YA'LL MEMBERS IS OVER THERE LAUGHIN MY MEMBERS IS OVER HERE PUTTING IN MORE DIGITAL DASHES!! *:rimshot::bowrofl:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY YA'LL MEMBERS IS OVER THERE LAUGHIN MY MEMBERS IS OVER HERE PUTTING IN MORE DIGITAL DASHES!! *:rimshot::bowrofl:


Damn like that pimpin you cant keep nothin a secret lol


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Its funny how you said yo members puttin in digital dashes when that car in the pic u posted is just sittin and honestly i dont give a fuck about a digital dash!Maybe if i had a chevy i would but i dont so that doesnt move me!BUT DAMN yall jus now gettin up on digital dashes in 2013? WELL let me tell u a lil somethin tha GAME AND I MEAN STRAIGHTGAME ALREADY DID IT!!SO BASICALLY YALL PLAYIN CATCH UP! SO WIT THAT BEIN SAID IM GONE KEEP ON LAUGHIN :roflmao:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY YA'LL MEMBERS IS OVER THERE LAUGHIN MY MEMBERS IS OVER HERE PUTTING IN MORE DIGITAL DASHES!! *:rimshot::bowrofl:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY YA'LL MEMBERS IS OVER THERE LAUGHIN MY MEMBERS IS OVER HERE PUTTING IN MORE DIGITAL DASHES!! *:rimshot::bowrofl:


Damn and its sitting on a full tank of gas


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> Its funny how you said yo members puttin in digital dashes when that car in the pic u posted is just sittin and honestly i dont give a fuck about a digital dash!Maybe if i had a chevy i would but i dont so that doesnt move me!BUT DAMN yall jus now gettin up on digital dashes in 2013? WELL let me tell u a lil somethin tha GAME AND I MEAN STRAIGHTGAME ALREADY DID IT!!SO BASICALLY YALL PLAYIN CATCH UP! SO WIT THAT BEIN SAID IM GONE KEEP ON LAUGHIN :roflmao:


*I SEE U AIN'T DID UR RESEARCH OR WHO EVER TOLD U DIDN'T TELL U RIGHT!! GAME OVER BEEN HAVING DIGITAL DASHES!
AS FAR AS US PLAYIN CATCH UP.... WE CAUGHT UP AND SPRINT RIGHT PASS YA'LL ASS.:sprint: CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG BUT THE HISTORY IS ON FILE AND CAN EASY BE PLAYED FOR UR EYES TO SEE AND ANY OTHER NONE BELEAVER. I CAN ALSO GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A DIGITAL DASH BUT UR MEMBERS MADE CHROME,DIGITAL,CHEVY'S AND ALL TYPES OF OTHER RULES IN AFFECT TO PLAY AGAINST THE GAME SO WE JUST GIVIN THEM WHAT THEY ASK FOR AND SUM..*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

REALLY? :uh:


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn and its sitting on a full tank of gas


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> REALLY? :uh:


:bowrofl:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

devil619 said:


> REALLY? :uh:


hell yeah really its hard out here my daily driver dont even got a full tank of gas lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*1987 SUPER CLEAN,SUPER FAST CUTTY! CAR IS READY TO GO IT COMES WITH HEADERS,CAM,TURBO TRANNY,POSI REAR END,SMOKEN ON 24'S,SPEACIAL RADIATOR,MUSIC BEATIN,PIONEER DECK,FOSGATE WIRE, SPEAKERS FRONT,BACK AND SUB AND AMPS,SHIFTER ON FLOOR,ALARM,FRESH WHITE PAINT WITH PEAL WITH FLAKE RACEING STRIPES! PICS WILL DO THE TALKING PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF U NEED MORE INFO.
$6500 OBO OPEN TO SOME TRADES... CAR IS READY FOR THE STREETS RIGHT NOW!!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

OFCOURSE ANYONE OF YA'LL GET A BETTER PRICE THAN 6500.. MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALK U KNOW THE SAYING...
I ALSO HAVE A V8 ENGINE FOR SALE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Any pix of the v8


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Any pix of the v8


i will post one tomorrow but u my ***** why not come and look at it in person.
hit me when u ready


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THROW BACK SUNDAY....
STEFEEZY VS BIG T

STEFEEZY VS POP

ARCHIE VS LUCKY

TOMAS/BIG T VS TONE

STEFEZZY VS SUGG


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LAFF VS NETHO

STEFEEZY VS WILL

[URL=http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/7b1d2b5f.mp4][/URL]


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

To bad it would never be like that again in sd


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:wow: TTT.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DAAMN THIS BOARD AND LOWRIDER SCENE IS STARTING OFF REAL BUNK FOR THE 2013:dunno:! 
MUCH LUV TO THE HOMIE FROM MORENO VALLEY FOR GETTING IN TRAFFIC WITH GAME OVER SDCC IN THE RAIN.:thumbsup:
LETS STAY MOTIVATED S.D RIDAZ. HERE'S SOME MORE MOTIVATION FROM STEFEEZY!*:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5: to all my diego homies


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SD TTT!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5: to all my diego homies


*
RIGHT BACK AT CHA BIG M.. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE REBIRTH OF THEY SEXY TREY.. HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U AND RON FROM THE BIG S.D*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SDCC AT IT AGAIN FOR THE 2013. MUCH LUV TO KINGDOM,LV PRODUCTION AND THE STAFF LASTNIGHT. WE ENJOYED OURSELFS AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO FELLAS...:thumbsup:
































BOBBY AND LIL DAVON PUTTING ON THERE ACTING FACE GETTING READY FOR A SCENE SHOT...:rofl:








HERE'S THE SCENE WHERE WE HAD TO LOOK UP WHEN SOME CATS PULLED UP AND START SHOOTING BUT THE TUFF GUY OUTTA THE GROUP GOT SHOT.:tears:
THE SHIT FELT REAL AND I THINK GAME OVER READY FOR SOME ACTING S.D!*:rimshot:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC AT IT AGAIN FOR THE 2013. MUCH LUV TO KINGDOM,LV PRODUCTION AND THE STAFF LASTNIGHT. WE ENJOYED OURSELFS AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO FELLAS...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yo who got that yastuvo DVD.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SINCE THE LOWRIDER WORLD IS A LIL SLOW I ATLEAST CAN MAKE U MOFO SMILE AND CONTINUE TO BLESS YA'LL WITH SOME SLAPPIN MUSIC VIDEO'S...
THIS SOME FUNNY SHIT BUT THE LAST PRANK IS FUCKED UP!!!




TO U RIDAZ THAT'S GOING TO BE KNOCKIN BITCHES WHILE HITTIN SWITCHES...*
*







tru2thagame said:



Yo who got that yastuvo DVD.

Click to expand...

I GOT VOL.1 IN THE PROCESS OF GETTING VOL.2 ALSO GOT SOME BIG FISH AND SED TV AND THANKS FOR THE THUMBS UP HOMIE.
*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Let me know when u get vol. 2. I need that.


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SINCE THE LOWRIDER WORLD IS A LIL SLOW I ATLEAST CAN MAKE U MOFO SMILE AND CONTINUE TO BLESS YA'LL WITH SOME SLAPPIN MUSIC VIDEO'S...
> THIS SOME FUNNY SHIT BUT THE LAST PRANK IS FUCKED UP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Man. . .

ALL Y'ALL CAN JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP
Braggin n Yappin bout bullshit 
Come through for the homie Saturday
Real riders paying respect to a real rider.
Bring the riders. You got plenty of time to get em ready.
Y'all talkin bout big things lets see ALL Y'ALL come through.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC AT IT AGAIN FOR THE 2013. MUCH LUV TO KINGDOM,LV PRODUCTION AND THE STAFF LASTNIGHT. WE ENJOYED OURSELFS AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO FELLAS...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: :thumbsup: TTT!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Goku said:


> Man. . .
> 
> ALL Y'ALL CAN JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP
> Braggin n Yappin bout bullshit
> ...


*IF I KNOW U MY BAD BUT DO ANY ONE KNOW THIS CAT S.D?!?:dunno:
HOW U GONNA SAY SHUT THE FUCK UP WHEN YO ASS GOT DRAGON BALL Z AS UR PIC.:ugh: IF UR GONNA TRY TO SHOT CALL LIKE A G TAKE THAT BULLSHIT OFF AND REP LIKE A G!:angry:
MY YOUNGEST SON DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT BULLSHIT IS!!:rofl: 
SINCE WE YAPPIN ABOUT BULLSHIT HOMIE HOW BOUT U SHOW US SOME REAL SHIT BECAUSE TRUTH IS I AIN'T SEEN U POST A RIDE,CRUISE A RIDE OR HOP A RIDE WHICH MEANS U ON SOME BULLSHIT!!
GAME OVER/SD SUPPORTING THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS WITH OR WITHOUT UR WACK ASS PUMP UP. 
WE REAL RIDAZ IN SD AND ONE THING WE DO IS SUPPORT OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY NO MATTER WHERE THEY FROM. :yes:

AND WHO IN THE HELL TALKING ABOUT BIG THANGZ?!? 
LOWRIDIN,SHINING AND GRINDING IS A WAY OF LIFE IN CALI HOMIE AIN'T NOTHING BIG ABOUT THAT UNLESS U DON'T KNOW THESE THINGS...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BETTER YET SINCE U SHOT CALLIN.. GAME OVER AND WHO EVER ELSE FROM SD THAT WANTS TO ROLL IS GOING TO FOLLOW MR. GOKU IN A RIDAZ LINE UP FOR THE BIG HOMIE HOT WHEELS..:thumbsup:

THE BOARD IS ALL URS PIMP SO GO HEAD AND POST ALL THE INFO WE NEED. LIKE I SAID WE FOLLING YO ASS SINCE WE TALK BULLSHIT AND NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!:h5:
DATE,TIME AND LOCATION*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

6.33....WHAT HAPPEN TO PEOPLE TALKING SHIT


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

:biggrin:

#1 fuck internet fame 
That's why i chose to go with a cartoon because its the internet and should be treated accordingly. I prefer no one to recognise me on the internet. I might be a cheerleader, I might be an OG. :dunno: I could care less about an internet rep. It might take a minute to understand in so many words, it don't matter what people type and hype. It's what you do to come through.

#2 you know the date time and location 

#3 most importantly come through for the big dogg.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

In other words;

Lets not lose focus here an waste time arguing and get the riders waxed and polished and support a fellow rider and his family. Letting them know he touched the hearts of so many people from so many places.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Goku said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> #1 fuck internet fame
> That's why i chose to go with a cartoon because its the internet and should be treated accordingly. I prefer no one to recognise me on the internet. I might be a cheerleader, I might be an OG. :dunno: I could care less about an internet rep. It might take a minute to understand in so many words, it don't matter what people type and hype. It's what you do to come through.
> ...




*LISTEN HOMIE... 
1. I POST PICS,CARS AND VIDEO'S TO KEEP ALL MY LOWIDER FAMILY UP DATED ON WHAT GAME OVER SDCC GOT GOING. NOT FOR NET FAME! ALOT OF PEEPS WORK OR BUSY AND CAN'T MAKE THE SCENE OR JUST DON'T GO AND THEY COME TO LAYITLOW/FACEBOOK TO GET THE LATEST SCOOP. I NEVER SAID UR A CHEERLEADER PIMP AND IT DOES MATTER WHAT U TYPE. 
I NOTICE U GOT 1054 POST. IS ALL UR POST HYPE,FACTS,LOWRIDIN OR BULLSHIT? AND WITH THAT MANY POST U SHOULD WANNA REP WHO U REALLY IS UNLESS U TALK ALOT OF BULLSHIT AND DON'T WANT NOBODY TO KNOW.:dunno:

2. ALOT OF US HONESTLY DON'T KNOW THE TIME,DATE OR LOCATION PIMP! THAT'S WHY WE TRY TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING TO INFORM EACH OTHER RATHER IF IT'S BULLSHIT IN ANYONES EYES OR NOT. 

3. SOME CAN AND SOME CAN'T MAKE IT BUT THOSE THAT CAN IS GOING TO SUPPORT THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS REGARDLESS. WE ALL KNOW HOW MANY HEARTS HOMIE TOUCHED AND HOW HUMBLE AND BLESS HE IS. DON'T FORGET HE DIDN'T HIDE BEHIND A FAKE PIC OR SCREEN NAME:no:
JUST JOKEIN HOMIE BUT LOOK WE DO NEED INFO AND WE WOULD LOVE IF U STILL LEAD THE PACK. EVEN IF U AIN'T IN URS OR A HOMIE RIDA WE WANNA RIDE BEHIND U G. 
WE WILL BE THERE AND IT'S ALL LUV WITH ME GOKU.. NEXT TIME JUST TALK TO US BETTER AND WE WILL DO THE SAME.:thumbsup:




*


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont know who goku is but for those who have it in their heart to pay respects IN YOUR RIDE OR NOT. this info just in today from one of my homie. 

Jose Hotwheels Rivas Memorial service...Jan. 12, 2013 @ 6pm @ Humphreys funeraria Del Angel 753 Broadway CV CA 91910

In addition I'd like to ask erbody to keep the homie/my club member Fonz and his family in your prayers, for he too lost a loved one

MUCH LOVE TO ALL SD RIDERS, CLUBS, BITHCHES,PIMPS, SKANKS,SKALLY WAGS. ECT.......


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

I may not be able to make it myself but as FA SHO said. This forum is to update fellow riders on current event and shit talkin. Only if you back ur shit talkin up of course.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

kindo said:


> I dont know who goku is but for those who have it in their heart to pay respects IN YOUR RIDE OR NOT. this info just in today from one of my homie.
> 
> Jose Hotwheels Rivas Memorial service...Jan. 12, 2013 @ 6pm @ Humphreys funeraria Del Angel 753 Broadway CV CA 91910
> 
> ...



MY CONDOLENCES TO FONZ AND HIS FAMILY!!!! YOU AND YOURS ARE IN MY PRAYERS!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> 6.33....WHAT HAPPEN TO PEOPLE TALKING SHIT



*I DON'T KNOW WHERE U FOUND THIS AT BUT THIS WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT.. :rofl::bowrofl::thumbsup:
I LIKE 940.*:bowrofl: *I HAD A HOMIE SOCK A FOOL BECAUSE THE GUY DIDN'T LIKE HIS BITCH AT THE STRIP CLUB. EVERYONE LOVED THE BITCH SHOW EXCEPT ONE CAT AND THE FOOL HAD TO BE SITTIN BY ME... :facepalm:FUCKED UP MY NIGHT!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

kindo said:


> I dont know who goku is but for those who have it in their heart to pay respects IN YOUR RIDE OR NOT. this info just in today from one of my homie.
> 
> Jose Hotwheels Rivas Memorial service...Jan. 12, 2013 @ 6pm @ Humphreys funeraria Del Angel 753 Broadway CV CA 91910
> 
> ...


*WELL SAID KINDO AND AMEN TO EVERYTHING U SAID BIG HOMIE. SEE HOW EASY THAT WAS GOKU?
MUCH LUV AND PRAYERS TO HOT WHEELS,FONZ AND THERE FAMILYS!:tears:*




kindo said:


> I may not be able to make it myself but as FA SHO said. This forum is to update fellow riders on current event and shit talkin. Only if you back ur shit talkin up of course.


*AMEN AGAIN.... *


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

:angel:

My observation...

If it was a "carshow" or picnic, the pages would Jump 3 pages in a day. Now that its a real rider and a real life situation, why aren't those same people posting up.

May they Ride In Paradise :angel:


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe you'll see me there, maybe you won't. uffin: 

But now the info is posted so come through. 

All is welcome of course. :angel:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

My prayers go out to HotWheels and Fonzos family. I wish i can make the line up but im leavin out of town today:thumbsdown: and im gonna miss it. can you guys keep me posted on a cruise for him or anything else for Hot Wheels...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Goku said:


> Maybe you'll see me there, maybe you won't. uffin:
> But now the info is posted so come through.
> All is welcome of course. :angel:


*WHAT DO U MEAN MAYBE WE'LL SEE U MAYBE NOT.. COME ON GOKU U CAN'T PUSH A MOVEMENT AND NOT GO SUPPORT IT.
FUCK IT COME RIDE WIT ME.:wave: IT'S ALL GOOD AND LUV PIMP, LETS GO SUPPORT THE BIG HOMIE HOT WHEELS. 
BE THERE:thumbsup: ARE BE SQUARE!*:thumbsdown:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

:buttkick:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Talk the talk, walk the walk


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't be talkin bout bitches then turn around and BITCH IT!!!!:nono:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi guys!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

xavierthexman said:


>


GREAT VIDEO!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


>


*LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS!*:h5:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


>


bad ass video ese


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Where is everyone meeting at for hotwheels if someone could text me detailz please 6196234411


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rip to the homie hotwheels tomorrow is sunday lets everyone bring out your cars and hoppers and have a hop off and a good night in memory of hotwheels if anyone is down lets make it happen and put in some input


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> My prayers go out to HotWheels and Fonzos family. I wish i can make the line up but im leavin out of town today:thumbsdown: and im gonna miss it. can you guys keep me posted on a cruise for him or anything else for Hot Wheels...


Yes...STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB L.A is having a memorial service and cruise down Whittier Blvd to Montebello Park for a little BBQ after in respect to one of our Founders and Fallen Brother. All car clubs that knew Hot Wheels an anyone who wants to be there are all welcome.

The service will be held on:
January 19th 2013 @ 10am
Location:
St Brendan's Church
310 S. Van Ness Avenue
Los Angeles, Ca 90020

Please let us know If you can make it so we can all pay our respects to one of our Founders and fallen brother.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT LAYITLOW. I ACTULLY SNAP THIS PIC 20 MINS EARLY. THE WHOLE ROOM WAS FILLED AND THE OTHER ROOM AND HALL WAYS WAS PACKED.
IT WAS TRULY CLEAR THAT THE BIG SD HAD MAJOR LUV FOR THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS!:yes: 
HIS WIFE AND FAMILY WAS HELLA HAPPY,SURPRISED AND TEARS FULL OF JOY.:tears:
















LATE PIC AGAIN. THE WHOLE FRONT WAS FILLED WITH RIDAZ AND FOLKS. I WAS BUSY TALKING TO OUR FELLOW SD RIDAZ AND FORGOT TO SNAP A FULL SHOT. MY BAD!
















OFF DOWNTOWN A BUNCH OF RIDAZ WENT TO RIDE IN PEACE FOR THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS.:thumbsup:
















JIMMY CRAZY ASS ASKING FOR MR. TICKET. THIS CRAZY GUY WAS 3 WHEELIN 2 OR 3 LAPS DOWNTOWN. HAD FOLKS BACKIN UP BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS GOING ON. BUT WHEN THEY DID... THAT FOOL HAD PAPARAZZI ALL ON HIM.:naughty: 
I GUESS THAT'S THAT GAME OVER STREET SHIT I GOTTA LEARN ABOUT.:ugh:
GOOD SHIT THO JIMMY U HAD ALL EYES ON U PIMP.








IT WAS COULD AS FUCK THO. I SNAP A QUICK PIC AND GOT MY ASS RIGHT BACK IN THE CAR.:inout:
MUCH LUV,PROPS,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS TO ALL WHO PRAYERS/LUV THAT WENT OUT TO THE HOMIE AND HIS FAM.
IT SHOULD BE LIKE THAT FOR EVERY AND ANY RIDA THAT PASSES IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY...*:h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

OG GOKU DID U GET TO MAKE IT BIG DOGG? I WISH U WOULD HAVE CAME AND GREETED ME PIMP. I REALLY WANNA LOCK U IN AS A NEW HOMIE OF MINE.
REALSHIT.COM


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> OG GOKU DID U GET TO MAKE IT BIG DOGG? I WISH U WOULD HAVE CAME AND GREETED ME PIMP. I REALLY WANNA LOCK U IN AS A NEW HOMIE OF MINE.
> REALSHIT.COM


Yes I did there Big Dogg.. 





JK I aint Goku but good seeing you guys at Hot Wheels(RIP) memorial!!


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> OG GOKU DID U GET TO MAKE IT BIG DOGG? I WISH U WOULD HAVE CAME AND GREETED ME PIMP. I REALLY WANNA LOCK U IN AS A NEW HOMIE OF MINE.
> REALSHIT.COM


Sorry big dogg couldn't make it. Looks like it was a great turn out. Much love and support from the rider community. You and kindo are right. Maybe one day i will actually come through. You fellas are doin it big. I will quit running my keyboard if i can't back it up. Much respect for the riders that made it. Maybe one day I can be there riding with you.


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT LAYITLOW. I ACTULLY SNAP THIS PIC 20 MINS EARLY. THE WHOLE ROOM WAS FILLED AND THE OTHER ROOM AND HALL WAYS WAS PACKED.
> IT WAS TRULY CLEAR THAT THE BIG SD HAD MAJOR LUV FOR THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS!:yes:
> HIS WIFE AND FAMILY WAS HELLA HAPPY,SURPRISED AND TEARS FULL OF JOY.:tears:
> 
> ...



I know why jimmy was doin all that madness  
Cuz that's just how we do. Even when HOTWHEELS would ride out.


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Goku said:


> Sorry big dogg couldn't make it. Looks like it was a great turn out. Much love and support from the rider community. You and kindo are right. Maybe one day i will actually come through. You fellas are doin it big. I will quit running my keyboard if i can't back it up. Much respect for the riders that made it. Maybe one day I can be there riding with you.


NO LUV LOST PLAYA. WE ALL SUPPORT EACHOTHER THE SAME!!!!


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

SWITCHED 86 said:


> Yes...STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB L.A is having a memorial service and cruise down Whittier Blvd to Montebello Park for a little BBQ after in respect to one of our Founders and Fallen Brother. All car clubs that knew Hot Wheels an anyone who wants to be there are all welcome.
> 
> The service will be held on:
> January 19th 2013 @ 10am
> ...


I WISH I COULD MAKE IT. ALTHOUGH I ONLY KNEW HOTWHEELS FOR A LIL MINUTE HE'S WAS A REAL ASS RIDER IN MY BOOK.
MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO STRICTLY FAMILY LA AND SD. I FEEL THE HEART ACHE Y'ALL GOIN THRU, but like the father said " WHEN YOU GET THAT CALL, CAN'T IGNORE IT. GOD BLESS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT LAYITLOW. I ACTULLY SNAP THIS PIC 20 MINS EARLY. THE WHOLE ROOM WAS FILLED AND THE OTHER ROOM AND HALL WAYS WAS PACKED.
> IT WAS TRULY CLEAR THAT THE BIG SD HAD MAJOR LUV FOR THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS!:yes:
> HIS WIFE AND FAMILY WAS HELLA HAPPY,SURPRISED AND TEARS FULL OF JOY.:tears:
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN OUT FOR HOT WHEELS MEMORIAL, sorry we didn't make it, BUT WE ALONG WITH A FEW OTHER LOCAL CLUBS FROM NORTH COUNTY HAD OUR LIL CRUISE DOWN THE COAST, I KNOW THAT WAS ONE THING HOT WHEELS LOVED TO DO. SO WE GOT TOGETHER SUNDAY AT NOON AND CRUISED THE COAST FOR A FEW HOURS. RIP JOSE RIVAS.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bird said:


> Yes I did there Big Dogg..
> JK I aint Goku but good seeing you guys at Hot Wheels(RIP) memorial!!


*IT'S A PLEASURE AS ALWAYS BIG BIRD.:h5: MAN U GUYS LOOK GOOD IN THOSE JACKETS. DON'T MIND ME BUT I HAVE TO COPY UR STYLE ON THIS ONE BUD...*:shh:



Goku said:


> Sorry big dogg couldn't make it. Looks like it was a great turn out. Much love and support from the rider community. You and kindo are right. Maybe one day i will actually come through. You fellas are doin it big. I will quit running my keyboard if i can't back it up. Much respect for the riders that made it. Maybe one day I can be there riding with you.


*DAAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE U MISSED A GOOD SERVICE.:yes: DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE PAST TYPEING WORK ON THE FUTURE.:yes: WE ALL HAVE DONE IT TRUST ME EXSPECIALLY MYSELF.:facepalm:
WHY WAIT ONE DAY WHEN U CAN RIDE NOW?:yes: U DON'T HAVE TO OWN A RIDA TO BE A RIDA.:no: IF U BELEAVE U WILL ACHIVE TRUST ME I'VE DONT IT ALL MY LIFE.:angel: 
COME HOP IN WITH YA BOY STEFEZZY AND RIDE WITH ME IN SOME TRAFFIC IT'S ALL GOOD GOKU.:thumbsup: MATTER OF FACT GAME OVER SDCC MIGHT BE GOING TO L.A THIS SUNDAY. U ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO RIDE WITH ME AND THE FELLAS TO CRENSHAW TO GO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.:h5: LET ME SHOW U SOME REAL LOWRIDER SHIT.
CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW PIMP JUICE. 619-920-2006*


----------



## BigVerm (Mar 5, 2012)

Are ya'll going to LA this weekend for Hot Wheels?

Let me know

~Big Verm
'99 Linc


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

welcome to layitlow big verm... what it do homie


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BigVerm said:


> Are ya'll going to LA this weekend for Hot Wheels?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> ...


Naa... we not going on saturday for the cruise. Game over cruised last Saturday for him but hopefully we go on Sunday to go hop on crenshaw/LA


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDAZ THAT WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT A NEW NONE PROFIT MOVEMENT CALLED F.A.M "FIGHTING ABUSE AND MOLESTATION.
THERE ASKING FOR A $10 DOLLAR DONATION. DONATERS WILL GET CHICKEN WINGS,MINI SLIDER HAMBURGERS,POTATO WEDGES AND QUESADILLA AT CALI COMFORT RESTAURANT/SPORT BAR THIS THURSDAY JANUARY 17TH. MIX DRINKS SPEACIALS ARE $3.50
GAME OVER AND OTHER RIDAZ WILL BE SUPPORTING THIS MOVEMENT. ITS A GOOD LOOK FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO SUPPORT POSITIVE MOVEMENTS FOR OUR YOUTH.
TO THOSE THAT WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL GRAB U TICKETS OR CALL 619-750-6407 ASK FOR JANEL MCCLAIN.*








*ALSO FOUND A LADY WHO IS HOOKING UP SOME REAL SHIT FOR THE LOW. U NAME IT AND SHE CAN GET IT. HERE'S WHAT I HAVE GRAB SO FAR AND ALL THIS SHIT IS FRESH AND WAY CHEAPER THAN WHAT U WOULD PAY AT THE STORES. JUST SHARING THE LUV FELLAS.*


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

R.I.P. Hot Wheels


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT LAYITLOW. I ACTULLY SNAP THIS PIC 20 MINS EARLY. THE WHOLE ROOM WAS FILLED AND THE OTHER ROOM AND HALL WAYS WAS PACKED.
> IT WAS TRULY CLEAR THAT THE BIG SD HAD MAJOR LUV FOR THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS!:yes:
> HIS WIFE AND FAMILY WAS HELLA HAPPY,SURPRISED AND TEARS FULL OF JOY.:tears:
> 
> ...



YESSIR HAD TO DO IT FOR THE HOMIE HOT WHEELS !! I KNO HE HAD MY BACK WITH THA BABIEES!!!

GAMEOVER!!! 

BTW THAT IS MY DAILY DRIVEN CAR !


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

kindo said:


> I know why jimmy was doin all that madness
> Cuz that's just how we do. Even when HOTWHEELS would ride out.


LOL WAT UP KINDO U ALREADY KNO G!! WE STAYED IN TRAFFIC!!! I NOT GONNA LIE I DO MISS SEEIN THAT LAC HOPPIN AND HITTING YHAT SIDE 2 SIDE ON THE FREEWAY!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 595450
> 
> 
> View attachment 595451
> ...


Looks like we need a rallys nite to come back......


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so diego commin to da shaw sunday to get u guys serve on;;let me no


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> so diego commin to da shaw sunday to get u guys serve on;;let me no


*DUE TO A CLUB MEMEBERS KID BIRTHDAY PARTY GAME OVER SDCC WILL NOT BE GOING TO L.A THIS SUNDAY.

TO THE CATS I TALK TO ABOUT THE SHOES MY BITCH ACTING FUNNY WITH ME CAUSE I GOT CAUGHT UP LIGHT WIEGHT CHATING TO A OLD BITCH ON FACEBOOK.:twak: I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS SUPPOSE TO ERASE THE MESSAGES DAAMN..:banghead:
I SHOULD BE OUT THE RED BY FRIDAY!! SUNDAY AT THE LATEST.*:ugh:

*MY WHITE HOMIE TOLD ME TO POST OUR BOY WAX VIDEO UP ON MY PAGE..:rofl:




*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DUE TO A CLUB MEMEBERS KID BIRTHDAY PARTY GAME OVER SDCC WILL NOT BE GOING TO L.A THIS SUNDAY.
> 
> TO THE CATS I TALK TO ABOUT THE SHOES MY BITCH ACTING FUNNY WITH ME CAUSE I GOT CAUGHT UP LIGHT WIEGHT CHATING TO A OLD BITCH ON FACEBOOK.:twak: I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS SUPPOSE TO ERASE THE MESSAGES DAAMN..:banghead:
> I SHOULD BE OUT THE RED BY FRIDAY!! SUNDAY AT THE LATEST.*:ugh:
> ...


DAAAM DAAAAMMM DAAAMMMM.....ALL FOR U PLAYA, IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Looks like we need a rallys nite to come back......


Hell yeah we do


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Just throwing this out here if anyone interested hit me up need it gone asap


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Hell yeah we do


In Spring Valley or Chula Vista... both have a big lot. Im in!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

IN CV NOT THAT MUCH 50S IM JUST SAYING......LETS MAKE A DAY


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

We could just go back to tuesday nights in chula vista it was always a good turn out and drama free


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Just throwing this out here if anyone interested hit me up need it gone asap


What u want 4 that ?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We could just go back to tuesday nights in chula vista it was always a good turn out and drama free


Hey that's right.....drama free ok then Tues it is


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*


P1DAILY619 said:



DAAAM DAAAAMMM DAAAMMMM.....ALL FOR U PLAYA, IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US





Click to expand...

**ON THE REAL PIMP JUICE...:rofl:*
*FUCK IT SHE KNOW HOW I AM.. BILLS AND COST OF LIVIN IS GOING UP AND IT'S TIME FOR ME TO OPEN MY BAGS OF TRICKS AND TRICKIN BITCHES TO HELP ME WITH LIFE IS ONE OF THEM.. :drama:
ONCE SHE SEE MY VISION SHE SHOULD BE COOL IT'S CLEAN PIMPIN! UNLESS SHE GOT SOMETHING BETTER FOR STEFEZZY! *:sprint:
*



AIGHT IM HEADED BACK TO THE LOWRIDER SHOP SO HERE'S SOME OLDSKOOL RIDA MUSIC FOR YA'LL. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!




*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

WATUP HOMIES OUR 3rd DRIFTING ON A MEMORY WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE IS BACK ON AND CRACKIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ttier-blvd-cruise-july-21-a.html#post16319278


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So does everyone wanna try to start up the tuesday thing at rallys again


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

The f.a.m none profit movement has been canceld due to emergency with one of there staff. Will keep yall posted on next meeting


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HOW CAN CHILD SUPPORT TAKE YO LICENSE WHEN U FUCKIN KEEP ALL MY KIDS? OFF TO DOWNTOWN TO SEE WHAT IT DO! 
HERE'S SOME MORNING LAUGH FOR U SD RIDAZ...:thumbsup:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL




















*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

69 HUSTLE COMIN UP!!!









SMOG MADE HIM DO IT!!! :run::run::run:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> 69 HUSTLE COMIN UP!!!
> 
> View attachment 596801
> 
> ...


DAM PAPPY THAT CLEAN....


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:waveONT THEY HAVE BUG NIGHT AT RALLYS ON TUES....FUCK IT IM DOWN MAYB WE SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING TOMORROW AT RALLYS TO START THE WEEKEND


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Shyt p1daily I'm tryin to be like u...but damm u set the bar so high I probly won't cach up jahah


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> :waveONT THEY HAVE BUG NIGHT AT RALLYS ON TUES....FUCK IT IM DOWN MAYB WE SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING TOMORROW AT RALLYS TO START THE WEEKEND


I aint got a rider ready yet but ill come thru in the trans am and show some love im always down to chill with people in the lowrider world


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING... WHO READY AND RIDIN TO THE MONSTER TRUCKS TODAY?

TO U FAST RIDIN RIDAZ OUT THERE. I HAVE A HOMIE THAT IS SELLING THIS FAST ASS THING. IT IS THE TOP OF THE LINE ONE WITH 6 SPEED ALL UPGRADED EVERYTHING. I WILL GET MORE INFO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED. 30,000 MILES ON IT PINK SLIP IN HAND.

































*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I aint got a rider ready yet but ill come thru in the trans am and show some love im always down to chill with people in the lowrider world


HEY ANYBODY CRUISING TODAY......


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HEY ANYBODY CRUISING TODAY......


the monster truck show just got done and theres alot of traffic but i dont got a rider anymore so i wont be in traffic lol


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Sunday Bump SD ^^^


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

What's going down today Daygo!?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

99 trans am built ls1 hit me up if interested clean title current tags


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

what up SD got a 91 caprice wagon for sale email me for more info [email protected]


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Is anyone commin out we out here at fanmart


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Is anyone commin out we out here at fanmart


u got your hopper out there?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> u got your hopper out there?


Na i didnt but we had a hopper out there why whats up?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I GUESS NONE OF U RIDAZ DO THE MONSTER TRUCK THANG NO MORE SO FUCK IT STEFEEZY WILL CONTINUE TO SHARE HOW GAME OVER SDCC IS REPPIN FOR THE 2013...
STARTED OFF WITH SOME MAJOR LUV FROM SOME FOLKS THEY GAVE US HELLA FOOD. THE BURGERS WAS OFF THE CHAIN!! MUCH LUV AND THANKS A MILLION FELLAS.*
*
















GAME OVER WHAT IT DO!!








AFTER GETTING HELLA FULL WE DECIDED TO GO IN SIDE THE PIT AND KICK IT WITH THE TRUCKS AND THERE DRIVERS...
























HERES WHAT I CALL A SLOW DOWN...








THE ORGINAL GRAVE DIGGER WAS IN THE HOUSE..








YA'LL KNOW GAME OVER SDCC KEEP IT LOWRIDIN EVERYWHERE WE GO!








AFTER THE PIT WE GOT SOME MORE GAME OVER LUV AND ATE AGAIN WITH THE HOMIE MONDEEZY AND HIS FAMILY. THANKS A MILLION GUYS WE WALKED INTO THE STADIUM HELLA STUFFED..
















HAD GREAT SEATS. A PIMP DIDN'T EVEN NEED HIS GLASSES.
















AT THE END OF THE DAY GAME OVER SDCC HAD HELLA FUN AND GOT LUV EVERYWHERE WE WENT AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO OPEN THERE ARMS WITH LUV. WE CAN'T WAIT TO RETURN THE FAVOR/LUV HOMIES... :thumbsup:







*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THIS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN UR THE FIRST ONE TO GO TO SLEEP WHEN U HAVE A GAME OVER KIDS SLEEP OVER!*:rofl:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one know of available jobs here in sd I know its a bs post but shit I need a job....


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,ill be rollin,another rider in daygo!!!,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Any one know of available jobs here in sd I know its a bs post but shit I need a job....


*IT AIN'T NOTHING BS ABOUT ASKING FOR A JOB DOGGIE.. REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS...
I HEARD THERE HIRING AT THE DOCKS ARE SOME NAME LIKE THAT. I WILL CALL MY BOY AND GET MORE INFO. ALSO MY OTHER BOY GIRL IS A MANAGER AT MCDONALDS. MIGHT SOUND MINIUM WAGE BUT I'M JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE DOGGIE.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


*LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS..:thumbsup:*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT AIN'T NOTHING BS ABOUT ASKING FOR A JOB DOGGIE.. REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS...
> I HEARD THERE HIRING AT THE DOCKS ARE SOME NAME LIKE THAT. I WILL CALL MY BOY AND GET MORE INFO. ALSO MY OTHER BOY GIRL IS A MANAGER AT MCDONALDS. MIGHT SOUND MINIUM WAGE BUT I'M JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE DOGGIE.*


Yeah I'm willing to work in any place,need money for the fam and so I can get a project going you knoe well any info will be highly aprriciated thanks to all you homies....

And DAYGO sty up!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS..:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Who's comin through rallys tonight 

Some riders gettin ready to dip an post up after work. I'ma be starting my mission from north county here in a few. 
uffin:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Who's comin through rallys tonight
> 
> Some riders gettin ready to dip an post up after work. I'ma be starting my mission from north county here in a few.
> uffin:


In spring valley?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ill roll thru rallys what time text me 6196234411


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> In spring valley?


Spring valley, chula vista, to me it don't matter. I would say chula vista unless someone suggests different. We were posted up at chula vista last week for hotwheels. Where it used to pop off. Some fellas get outa work @ 5-6 an will be there like 6:30-7.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Who's comin through rallys tonight
> 
> Some riders gettin ready to dip an post up after work. I'ma be starting my mission from north county here in a few.
> uffin:


 YOU KNO I WOULD PLAYER BIT IM UP HERE IN STOCKTON BUT ILL B THERE NEXT TUESDAY FO SHO!! 

GAMEOVER


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Ill roll thru rallys what time text me 6196234411


U gona bring your hopper? Or the show stopper big dogg?

:biggrin:

Must be nice pushin 100"

uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> YOU KNO I WOULD PLAYER BIT IM UP HERE IN STOCKTON BUT ILL B THERE NEXT TUESDAY FO SHO!!
> 
> GAMEOVER


:h5:
We know you would if you could big dogg.
U ridin way out there up in stockton? dayyum that's a long reach. :wow: 

Next Tuesday then uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

So is this gonna be an every Tuesday thing? My vote = Spring Valley, next Tuesday for sure.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Every tuesday at chula vista cause cops runs us out of spring valley im on my way to chula vista now its at rallys on 3rd street just like.old times lets get it going again


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

So today at cv whis already there


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im here there is a shit load of vws here bugs and buses pretty nice


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's hoppin,why the get together...

Ill b on my way too.....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Who's hoppin,why the get together...
> 
> Ill b on my way too.....


Jus to chill and get it going how.it was back in the days to get people back in traffic and hanging out and shit


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Every tuesday at chula vista cause cops runs us out of spring valley im on my way to chula vista now its at rallys on 3rd street just like.old times lets get it going again


DAM I FORGOT ITS TUESDAY..... DIDNT CHARGE MY BATTS :shh: FUCK SORRY PALS NEXT TUESDAY FOR SURE...CV NO COPS THEY CHILI LONG AS U DONT HOP ON THE STREET DRIVING "GAS HOP":thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll be cruising by after 8


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Come through we posted deep


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

U guys still out there


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

We was posted till 9:00 then we split n hit traffic downtown. Gona post up pics tomorrow. uffin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I GUESS NONE OF U RIDAZ DO THE MONSTER TRUCK THANG NO MORE SO FUCK IT STEFEEZY WILL CONTINUE TO SHARE HOW GAME OVER SDCC IS REPPIN FOR THE 2013...
> STARTED OFF WITH SOME MAJOR LUV FROM SOME FOLKS THEY GAVE US HELLA FOOD. THE BURGERS WAS OFF THE CHAIN!! MUCH LUV AND THANKS A MILLION FELLAS.*
> *
> 
> ...


We was pretty deep huh hey anytime fon glad y'all had fun n got full my pops said that was our goal u guys always welcome at my family functions good food good drinks n good company nice pics


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Much love to gameover cc from ya boy mondeezy


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOT A FULL WRAP FRAME FOR A G-BODY FOR SALE,SOME CLEAN CHROME 13'S AND A V8 305 ENGINE
WILL POST PICS LATER TONIGHT OR TOMORROW

**


San Diego 619 said:



Much love to gameover cc from ya boy mondeezy

Click to expand...

SAME TO U PIMP JUICE. U KNOW THE DOOR IS WIDE OPEN WHEN U READY TO RIDE WITH A FAMILY LOWRIDER MOVEMENT...
PLUS I THINK OUR SHIRTS WILL LOOK REAL GOOD ON U..:yes:*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I also got a bunch of shit for sale hit me if interested the pic of the rims is only three but i got all 4 they need tires comes with knockoffs and adapters


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

San Diego 619 said:


> Much love to gameover cc from ya boy mondeezy


Q-Vo homie... Haven't seen ya in a minute.
Hope all is well witcha doggy


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics from last night. had some burgers n fries. kicked it. We had a good time. next week gona be good too when y'all come through.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOT A FULL WRAP FRAME FOR A G-BODY FOR SALE,SOME CLEAN CHROME 13'S AND A V8 305 ENGINE
> WILL POST PICS LATER TONIGHT OR TOMORROW
> 
> **
> ...


I agree


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Spotted porter on my way to work this morning...
















6:30 am doin 80, old man still gets it in


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tru2thagame said:


> Spotted porter on my way to work this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> Spotted porter on my way to work this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 probably on his way to a parade


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> probably on his way to a parade


OR HE PROBABLY JUST DOIN WAT A REAL STREET CAR RYDER DO AND DRIVE HIS SHYT!! PORTER ALWAYS STAY IN TRAFFIC !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> probably on his way to a parade


:rofl:


JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> OR HE PROBABLY JUST DOIN WAT A REAL STREET CAR RYDER DO AND DRIVE HIS SHYT!! PORTER ALWAYS STAY IN TRAFFIC !!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Whatever he was doing , he was doing it fast


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


> Spotted porter on my way to work this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Watchin videos gettin myself motivated

Got some footage from the late 80's too

Real ridaz doin real things


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh snap!!!! Not the hub caps

Doin 24 + inches?!?!?! What?????


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Imma do this to my car and call it the "throwback lac"


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kindo said:


> View attachment 599911
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I had a Cadillac


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Wish I had a Cadillac


Shit big dawg, I wish I had 3 riders and a different female every time I opened the door pimp


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kindo said:


> Shit big dawg, I wish I had 3 riders and a different female every time I opened the door pimp



Not even .. Shyt wen I grow up I want to be like u...I want to have a mortgage and have my lac parked out front.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone going out tonight


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

kbron82 said:


> Anyone going out tonight


Its too damn cold lol


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sicc1904 said:


> Its too damn cold lol


X2


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Fammart is where everyone going dont let a lil coldness stop your lowridin fellas :twak:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

sicc1904 said:


> Its too damn cold lol


Thats y u got jackets puto...lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

kbron82 said:


> Thats y u got jackets puto...lol


See i like the way you think you think like a real rider fuck the cold we lowridein and chillin


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I see you down there ragtown you gonna bring out that pretty ass lincoln tonight


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I see you down there ragtown you gonna bring out that pretty ass lincoln tonight


Can't make it homie, RagTown is down for the moment!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RAGTOWN said:


> Can't make it homie, RagTown is down for the moment!


I cant wait to see the upgrades


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

3/30/13 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

sikonenine said:


> 3/30/13 :thumbsup:


:nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Tonight is rallys chula vista lets have a good turn out


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So is anyone going to rallys or what


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Who got the plug on registrations?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Who got the plug on registrations?


call me pimp juice!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SDCC AT IT AGAIN ON A COLD TUESDAY NIGHT DOING WHAT WE DO BEST..:h5: 
**ME AND THE BOYS HAD FUN FELLAS THANKS FOR THE INVITE. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THAT LADY'S NIGHT TRAFFIC LOOK LIKE YA'LL KEEP TALKIN ABOUT..*
















*HEY RAGTOWN I'M ON THE SAME SHIT.. IT'S TIME TO ADD TO THE BANK FOR THE 2013 ALSO.. *:thumbsup:























*DAAAMN I HOPE.... MATTER OF FACT I CAN'T WAIT TO PUT GAME OVER ON THESE ASS CHEEKS.:facepalm: MY BITCH GONNA BE HELLA MAD BUT SHE HAS TO SEE THE VISION I SEE FOR THE CLUB 2013.:fool2:*


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

who got a motor sitting that wanna sell it need one for my car 305 or 350 prefer ready to drop in


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

71chevy said:


> who got a motor sitting that wanna sell it need one for my car 305 or 350 prefer ready to drop in


 I think FashoRidaz had a 305.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

SD CHAPTER KLIQUE FAMILY


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC AT IT AGAIN ON A COLD TUESDAY NIGHT DOING WHAT WE DO BEST..:h5:
> **ME AND THE BOYS HAD FUN FELLAS THANKS FOR THE INVITE. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THAT LADY'S NIGHT TRAFFIC LOOK LIKE YA'LL KEEP TALKIN ABOUT..*


JUST SUM OF THAT EVERYDAY GAMEOVER STREET SHYT

GAMEOVER


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Blue nose pit female for sale with papers


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anybody got a good top post battery I need one for my hopper so dont wanna buy a new one for it to just sit there hit me up if ya got one I n3ed one asap


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

71chevy said:


> who got a motor sitting that wanna sell it need one for my car 305 or 350 prefer ready to drop in


*I GOT A NICE STRONG ASS 305 AND GOT VIDEO TO SHOW U HOW SHE RUN. TALK TO ME AND ILL TALK BACK PIMP JUICE.
619-920-2006*


tru2thagame said:


> I think FashoRidaz had a 305.


*GOOD LOOKING OUT TRU2THAGAME, HOPE EVERYTHING GOING UR WAY HOMIE!:thumbsup:

**


CRAZYELCO_619 said:



SD CHAPTER KLIQUE FAMILY








Click to expand...

LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS, TELL BIG GEORGE STEFEEZY SAID WHAT UP.
*


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> SD CHAPTER KLIQUE FAMILY


Q-Vo Kliquers ... :wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S SOME MORE MOTIVATION FOR YA'LL FOR THE 2013 FROM GAME OVER SDCC. WE PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY 2012 LETS SEE IF WE CAN DO BETTER FOR THE 2013 EVEN THO IT'S GOING TO BE HARD... MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!
















































"GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP"*


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

sikonenine said:


> Q-Vo Kliquers ... :wave:


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS, TELL BIG GEORGE STEFEEZY SAID WHAT UP[/QUOTE]


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S SOME MORE MOTIVATION FOR YA'LL FOR THE 2013 FROM GAME OVER SDCC. WE PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY 2012 LETS SEE IF WE CAN DO BETTER FOR THE 2013 EVEN THO IT'S GOING TO BE HARD... MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice and tight:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What it do sd


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Cool ill call you tomorow


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT! :nicoderm:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE'S SOME MORE MOTIVATION FOR YA'LL FOR THE 2013 FROM GAME OVER SDCC. WE PUT IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY 2012 LETS SEE IF WE CAN DO BETTER FOR THE 2013 EVEN THO IT'S GOING TO BE HARD... MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT HATE:no:!!!!!!!MOTIVATE:thumbsup:..LOOKING GOOD GUYS:biggrin:..MOTIVATE IS IN SESSION
MY CAR IS GOING TO B GONE FOR A WHILE..... BUT GOT SOMETHING GOOD COMING 2013


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Is traffic tonight is anyone rollin


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So I guess nobody in traffic but fuck it we out here if anyone wanna roll hit me up 6196234411


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got a clean back bumper for a cutlass forsale
Hit me up if anyone needs one


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone heading to fanmart see yall there


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

STYLISTICS Car Club invites all car clubs and solo riders to come out and celebrate our 1st annual picnic Saturday March 30th.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a lil difficulty with an ignition but gameover will def be in the parking lot


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad to see sundays getting better but what about the other 6 days a week why csnt anyone get out and cruise any other time then sunday and dont forget tuesday at rallys in chula vista 730 we tryna make that a cool kick it spot for everyone to chill and have a good time


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Glad to see sundays getting better but what about the other 6 days a week why csnt anyone get out and cruise any other time then sunday and dont forget tuesday at rallys in chula vista 730 we tryna make that a cool kick it spot for everyone to chill and have a good time


Come on mike..u kno u kinda talkin to deaf ears right now..gotta go n visit mofos n let em kno that real riders still out n bout putting in work..me and 69 ways go our n visit mofos n they b gettin motivated..callin ppl out on this net thingy don't work that well pimp..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahahahaj pussy crook


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Hahahahahaj pussy crook


 ya like that huh lol and yeah pimp I feel ya jus want more people out enjoying this lowriding I was downtown tonight solo bolo jus rollin and enjoyin


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Street car hop at FAMART today at 730 

RUSS vs ME

SORRY BOUT THA LATE NOTICE I THOUGJT IT POSTED EARLIER BUT I GUESS MY PHONE WAS FUCKIN UP

GAMEOVER


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Street car hop at FAMART today at 730
> 
> RUSS vs ME
> 
> ...


ANY VIDEO........RALLYS 2MORROW....


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Street car hop at FAMART today at 730 <BR><BR>RUSS vs ME<BR><BR>SORRY BOUT THA LATE NOTICE I THOUGJT IT POSTED EARLIER BUT I GUESS MY PHONE WAS FUCKIN UP<BR><BR>GAMEOVER


<BR>ANY VIDEO........RALLYS 2MORROW....


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

RUSS DIDDY WAS A NO SHOW! .... Oh well I'll see him at y'all's picnic 

GAMEOVER


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> ANY VIDEO........RALLYS 2MORROW....


Just video of me bumper checkin by myself since RUSS didn't come out for watever reason!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> <BR>ANY VIDEO........RALLYS 2MORROW....


Yes rallys tomorrow


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP! BUMP! BUMP! we go...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

On way to rallys n9w


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Is anyone comming to rallys?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

This page is weak as fuck we all hitting downtown maybe one day soke other riders will come out


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

I went at 845 nobody whose there ......what's up with that pappy


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I went at 845 nobody whose there ......what's up with that pappy


No one really showed up so the people that did just went and hit downtown ... We were out there clownin!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dam...next week then... having a meeting the week with the club ill bring it up...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

My car is going to b gone for a lil so try to cruise for a lil bfor its gone for paint..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> My car is going to b gone for a lil so try to cruise for a lil bfor its gone for paint..


Say Wat...ur Shyt was already clean bro..but hit me up bro I live 2 blocks away Frm the beach now so we gotta roll out n see some cheeks before u send her to the Dr.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 604803
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thnx for the pix homie...69 hustl is lookin good on these boards..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Thnx for the pix homie...69 hustl is lookin good on these boards..


:thumbsup: 

Yea big dogg. FR380's make that bitch look good :wow: 

Kinda like when you see a broad wear luggs compared to high heels :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea big dogg. FR380's make that bitch look good :wow:
> 
> Kinda like when you see a broad wear luggs compared to high heels :biggrin:



hahaha.,.,them luggs is the Milestars or BROWNSTARS hahaha..,.,

them firstones the hottest high heels out there for the riderz..

inda next two weeks try to get a saturday off so we can do the cruiz frm SD upto the 101 and then back down again rollin


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im in traffic now what it do


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Im in traffic now what it do


Must b nice...I'm out here slaving with these badd ass kids man..but rider parked outside though ..I'm off at 7 so Rollin after that


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I SEE THIS BOARD IS STILL A LIL SLOW SO HERE'S SOME MORE.... 
MOTIVATION TO ALL U LINCOLN/DAYTON LOVERZ....








MOTIVATION TO ALL U DOWNTOWN LOVERZ....








MOTIVATION TO ALL U BACK BUMPER LOVERZ...








MOTIVATION TO ALL U CHEVY LOVERZ...








MOTIVATION TO ALL U BIG MOVIE SCREEN/3 WHEEL LOVERZ....








MOTIVATION TO ALL U KNOCK A BITCH IN TRAFFIC LOVERZ...








MOTIVATION TO ALL U ZENNITH LOVERS....








MOTIVATION TO ALL U CHROME/LOTION LOVERZ...








MOTIVATION TO ALL U PISTON PUMPS AND SQUARE DUMP LOVERZ.....








MOTIVATION TO ALL U LAY AND PLAY LOVERZ....*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*NOW IF THAT AIN'T NO MOTIVATION TO ALL U RIDAZ OUT THERE.... U MUST BE BROKE LIKE ME. SO DO WHAT I DID.
EAT SOME OSTERS OR GO TO F STREET AND GET THAT LIL RED OR WHITE PILL FOR 10/15 BUCKS AND PUT IN SOME MAJOR WORK ON YO BITCHES AND WHISPER IN HER OR THEY EAR.....*:thumbsup:









*I GARANTEE YO ASS START SHOPPIN FOR LOWRIDERS AND LOWRIDER PARTS UNLESS SHE SAY NO BECAUSE U DIDN'T FOLLOW STEFEEZY JANK A BITCH GUIDE LINES..*:bowrofl:

*IT AIN'T EASY BEING ME...*
*



*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOW IF THAT AIN'T NO MOTIVATION TO ALL U RIDAZ OUT THERE.... U MUST BE BROKE LIKE ME. SO DO WHAT I DID.
> EAT SOME OSTERS OR GO TO F STREET AND GET THAT LIL RED OR WHITE PILL FOR 10/15 BUCKS AND PUT IN SOME MAJOR WORK ON YO BITCHES AND WHISPER IN HER OR THEY EAR.....*:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...if that don't motivate Ur ass somethings not right...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I SEE THIS BOARD IS STILL A LIL SLOW SO HERE'S SOME MORE....
> MOTIVATION TO ALL U LINCOLN/DAYTON LOVERZ....
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Early morn bump


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> hahaha.,.,them luggs is the Milestars or BROWNSTARS hahaha..,.,
> 
> them firstones the hottest high heels out there for the riderz..
> 
> inda next two weeks try to get a saturday off so we can do the cruiz frm SD upto the 101 and then back down again rollin


Brownstars :barf:
FR380'S :boink:

so I'll see what's up with getting a weekend day off. Shyt I got a couple weeks vacation time so i might put a week in. But i gota notify a month in advance 

So rollin and post up next to all them signs we hit uffin:


----------



## BigVerm (Mar 5, 2012)

Make sure you get your stuff to the show .... It's on a Saturday, so you shouldn't have any problems getting it there!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP ^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have the hook up on custom speaker boxes and kick panels... tryin to tighten up my duece a lil bit...


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have the hook up on custom speaker boxes and kick panels... tryin to tighten up my duece a lil bit...


 BALLER


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

bigk said:


> BALLER


LOOK WHO'S TALKIN!!! Lol :nicoderm:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOOK WHO'S TALKIN!!! Lol :nicoderm:


 WHAT UP CJ,ABOUT TIME I HAD THE PRESENT OF A RESPOND FROM A G LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

bigk said:


> WHAT UP CJ,ABOUT TIME I HAD THE PRESENT OF A RESPOND FROM A G LOL !!!!!!!!!


LOL KNOCK IT OFF RAG DUDE!!!!! OR SHOULD I SAY DEUCE!!!!!!  lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Gameover going to la to put in work if anyone wanna roll


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Gameover going to la to put in work if anyone wanna roll


 what TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

X2


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

bigk said:


> BALLER


Shit not me.. i need a hookup. im not ballen


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Shit not me.. i need a hookup. im not ballen


BIGJOE LIES WILL GET YOU NOWHERE!!!!LOL LET ME HOLD SOMETHING!!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

CJAY said:


> BIGJOE LIES WILL GET YOU NOWHERE!!!!LOL LET ME HOLD SOMETHING!!!!!


\

Man I should be askin you if i can hold something I need to hurry and put music in my trunk so i wont cut my duece it will give me a good excuse not to cut it...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Gameover going to la to put in work if anyone wanna roll


Video's plz...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> \
> 
> Man I should be askin you if i can hold something I need to hurry and put music in my trunk so i wont cut my duece it will give me a good excuse not to cut it...


CUT IT!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

NOPE, I DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT ON THE SWITCH


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> NOPE, I DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT ON THE SWITCH




HahHA shyt ..i been trying to climb the ladder n b a baller like u big homie.. bigg dogg let me borrow a hubcap....baller


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sd shut la down last night


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Sd shut la down last night


TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Sd shut la down last night



PICS???? VIDEO??????? :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Sd shut la down last night


 KIND OF FUNNY,I ASK WHAT TIME WERE PEOPLE GOING ,NO REPLY,NOW SD SHUT IT DOWN,IT MUST NOT HAVE BEEN ROOM TO PLAY WITH BIG BALLER SHOOT CALLER!!!!!!!ONE DAY I"ll CATCH UPthumbsdown: AKA NINJA JUST TRYING TO REP HIS TOWN AND GOT SHOOT DOWN)thumbsdown:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigk said:


> KIND OF FUNNY,I ASK WHAT TIME WERE PEOPLE GOING ,NO REPLY,NOW SD SHUT IT DOWN,IT MUST NOT HAVE BEEN ROOM TO PLAY WITH BIG BALLER SHOOT CALLER!!!!!!!ONE DAY I"ll CATCH UPthumbsdown: AKA NINJA JUST TRYING TO REP HIS TOWN AND GOT SHOOT DOWN)thumbsdown:


:nicoderm:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigk said:


> KIND OF FUNNY,I ASK WHAT TIME WERE PEOPLE GOING ,NO REPLY,NOW SD SHUT IT DOWN,IT MUST NOT HAVE BEEN ROOM TO PLAY WITH BIG BALLER SHOOT CALLER!!!!!!!ONE DAY I"ll CATCH UPthumbsdown: AKA NINJA JUST TRYING TO REP HIS TOWN AND GOT SHOOT DOWN)thumbsdown:


 What it do BIG K (STACKS)?!?:wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> What it do BIG K (STACKS)?!?:wave:


x62


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

bigk said:


> KIND OF FUNNY,I ASK WHAT TIME WERE PEOPLE GOING ,NO REPLY,NOW SD SHUT IT DOWN,IT MUST NOT HAVE BEEN ROOM TO PLAY WITH BIG BALLER SHOOT CALLER!!!!!!!ONE DAY I"ll CATCH UPthumbsdown: AKA NINJA JUST TRYING TO REP HIS TOWN AND GOT SHOOT DOWN)thumbsdown:


cut it out baller if I had cheked this b3fore we left you know ya could of jump3d in my truck fuck it this weekend imma do it again be ready


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Whats up Dj :wave:


drockone619 said:


> What it do BIG K (STACKS)?!?:wave:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it a Straight Game Party around here or what?
What up Big Joe, What up Mike 
What up DJ


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Whats Good Big Keith, Big Manny.....


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

Hit your boy NONO up if you need pics willing to Barter too.619-616-4958


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

island sunset said:


> Hit your boy NONO up if you need pics willing to Barter too.619-616-4958


NICE PIKTURES NONO!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What up fellas anyone got some cars ready to hit la to rep sd ???


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP ^^^


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Twonpas said:


> Whats Good Big Keith, Big Manny.....


 there he is!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do gamers


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:wave::thumbsup:


sg90rider said:


> What it do gamers


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

what up drockone619 million


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

DAMN THATS HOW WE DOING IT HELICOPTER,AND SHITTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn fuck a tow truck (big mike)


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

what up twonpas


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

WHAT IT DO GAMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Q-VO San Dieginos :wave: T T T


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

bigk said:


> what up twonpas


Man been grinding... House huntin , and lookin for a project...
How the fam been


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Hahahaha...if that don't motivate Ur ass somethings not right...


*I GUESS SOMETHING JUST AIN'T RIGHT BECAUSE NONE OF THESE CATS PUT AMEN OR GOT PUMPED UP EXCEPT U BECAUSE UR A REAL RIDA WITH DREAMS JUST LIKE THE REST OF US...
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS U HOMIE HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY. HOLLA AT ME ANYTIME PIMP*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

WE ONLY ON THE 2ND MONTH OF THE YEAR AND GAME OVER SDCC IS STILL GOING HARD IN THE PAINT!!!
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS AND RIDAZ. LETS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GENTLEMEN IT'S STILL ONLY THE BEGINNING!!

*WHILE SOME GAME OVER RIDAZ WAS OUTTA TOWN PUTTING IT DOWN GETTING PROFESSIONAL PICS BY DREAM ON PHOTO'S:thumbsup:!*
















*OTHER GAME OVER RIDAZ WERE IN THE TOWN PUTTING IT DOWN GETTING PICS FROM NONO PHOTO'S!!*:h5:

















*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO NONO AND DREAM ON PHOTO'S FOR SNAPIN PICTURE PERFECT PICS AND DOING GREAT BIZZNESS.*:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OH DON'T TELL ME U THOUGHT I WAS JUST TALKING WHEN I SAID FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP? 
SAN DIEGO WE OUT HERE DOING WHAT WE SUPPOSE TO DO. SOME LIKE IT SOME DON'T BUT HOW COULD U NOT LIKE IT WHEN WE KEEP IT LOWRIDIN ALL YEAR LONG. WHY TALK SHIT WHEN U CAN COME BEAT IT SHOW,STREET OR PIT FUCK WAITING UNTIL THE SUMMER TIME. JUST WANTED TO PUT THAT IN THE AIR! MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*

*HERE'S SOME MORE MOTIVATION TO THE HATERS/NONE BELEAVERS AND CONGRADULATORS/SPECTATORS!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CAN I GET A HOP;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;LOL
WHAT UP DEIGO;;IS L,A COMMING OUT THERE SUNDAY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got brand new 12" strokes for sale for those street cars 100 bucks hit me up


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> CAN I GET A HOP;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;LOL
> WHAT UP DEIGO;;IS L,A COMMING OUT THERE SUNDAY


*ofcourse u can get a hop but your real battles won't be for a few months. GAME OVER SD got 2 100 inch plus ridaz comin for u and all of L.a!

They said they comin tomorrow al not sure if it's true but game over will be waiting! if any other club in sd wanna join the fun stop reading this post and go charge ur battery's!
let me know if theres anything game over can help out with.

SD to the matha fuckin top!!




DIPN714 said:











Click to expand...

by the way.... nice pic!:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I need ten batt and a motor


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Video's plz...




*U KNOW I GOT U BIG HOMIE.:yes: 
ROLL WITH US SOMETIME IT'S HELLA ON AND POPPIN! WAY BETTER THAN THIS BULLSHIT WE GOT GOING ON IN SD. 
**CHEY'S AND HOPPERS EVERYWHERE!!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U KNOW I GOT U BIG HOMIE.:yes:
> ROLL WITH US SOMETIME IT'S HELLA ON AND POPPIN! WAY BETTER THAN THIS BULLSHIT WE GOT GOING ON IN SD.
> **CHEY'S AND HOPPERS EVERYWHERE!!*


THANKS PAPPY....U GUYS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:wow: :facepalm:...


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

A steefzy that shit sounds good my *****! But jus know that im on your helmet and believe me bro i wont ease up! So please continue to make it look good for these boards wit your pawns but jus know im comin for u! Its STRAIGHT MUTHAFUCKIN GAME to tha top and childs play is comin for u!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WE ONLY ON THE 2ND MONTH OF THE YEAR AND GAME OVER SDCC IS STILL GOING HARD IN THE PAINT!!!
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS AND RIDAZ. LETS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GENTLEMEN IT'S STILL ONLY THE BEGINNING!!
> 
> *WHILE SOME GAME OVER RIDAZ WAS OUTTA TOWN PUTTING IT DOWN GETTING PROFESSIONAL PICS BY DREAM ON PHOTO'S:thumbsup:!*
> ...


TTT!! :h5: :drama:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

devil619 said:


> A steefzy that shit sounds good my *****! But jus know that im on your helmet and believe me bro i wont ease up! So please continue to make it look good for these boards wit your pawns but jus know im comin for u! Its STRAIGHT MUTHAFUCKIN GAME to tha top and childs play is comin for u!!!


He don't want non !!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> He don't want non !!!!!!


Wheres your shit box???


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You already know where I'm at


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

ANY ACTION GOEN DOWN TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!?AND WHERE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*WUTITDO SD FAMILY GETING MY CAMERA CHARGED UP FOR TONIGHT SEE YOU LADYS AND GENTLEMEN OUT THERE SAN DIEGO FAMILY 2THATOP*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:dunno::dunno::dunno:


island sunset said:


> ANY ACTION GOEN DOWN TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!?AND WHERE


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno:


WAZZ UP BIG KID HOWS IT. HOPE U AND THE FAM ARE BLESSED BIG HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> I got brand new 12" strokes for sale for those street cars 100 bucks hit me up


WAT UP BIG TONE HOPE ALL THE STR8 GAMERS ARE ALL GOOD AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

ANY TIME STEFFSHIZY STAY BLESSED BIG DOGG


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WE ONLY ON THE 2ND MONTH OF THE YEAR AND GAME OVER SDCC IS STILL GOING HARD IN THE PAINT!!!
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS AND RIDAZ. LETS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GENTLEMEN IT'S STILL ONLY THE BEGINNING!!
> 
> *WHILE SOME GAME OVER RIDAZ WAS OUTTA TOWN PUTTING IT DOWN GETTING PROFESSIONAL PICS BY DREAM ON PHOTO'S:thumbsup:!*
> ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

We at fanmart now everyone come out gonna be some nice hoppin tonight


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll be on my way see you guys at the spot


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a good night tonight we n3ed to do that every weekend


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


Keepem comm8n lookin good I know ya got alot of good pics tonight


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

island sunset said:


> WAT UP BIG TONE HOPE ALL THE STR8 GAMERS ARE ALL GOOD AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT


Oh yea hit fam mart there's a lot of street cars out I'm coming for them soon . Game over ,heavy weights , and all the street cars was working good Shit


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> A steefzy that shit sounds good my *****! But jus know that im on your helmet and believe me bro i wont ease up! So please continue to make it look good for these boards wit your pawns but jus know im comin for u! Its STRAIGHT MUTHAFUCKIN GAME to tha top and childs play is comin for u!!!


*MY bad for the late response my brothaz. MY COX WAS CUT OFF.:facepalm: OK BACK TO BIZZNESS!
I DON'T POST ON BOARDS TO LOOK GOOD,:no: I ALREADY LOOK GOOD *****! I POST TO KEEP EVERYONE MOTIVATED TO LOWRIDE.:thumbsup: WHO ELSE POST UP BACK BUMPER MUSIC VIDEO'S,PICTURES AND TALK LOWRIDER SHIT:wave: AND I HIGHLY DOUBT U GUYS ARE GOING TO MAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP. THERES NOT ENOUGH ROOM UP HERE!:rofl: 
All i can tell u HATT since ya boyz didn't tell u.:shh: it won't be easy to beat stefeezy.:nono: GOOD LUCK AND I will be happily waiting for childs play. THEY ALSO DIDN'T TELL U STEFEEZY ALREADY FUCKED OFF STR8 GAMES CHUCKY/CHILDS PLAY YRS AGO BUT I GUESS CHARLES LEE RAY SPRIT ALWAYS DOES COME BACK EVEN THO HE ALWAYS LOSE AT THE END.:rimshot:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> He don't want non !!!!!!


*MR.SGRIDA!:facepalm: HOW DON'T I WANT NONE WHEN TRUTH IS... U CANT GET NONE,HATT CANT GET NONE, BETTER YET YOUR WHOLE CLUB CAN'T GET NONE BECAUSE U ****** DON'T COME OUT TO THE SCENE IN NO RIDAZ.:nosad: SPEAK FACTS FOLKS.:yes: MY BAD I DID SEE ONE RIDA OUT OF TEN MEMBERS ON SUNDAY WHILE GAME OVER HAD 8 RIDAZ AND 4 WAS HOPPIN! I KNEW WE SHOULD HAVE BUMPER CHECK THAT MATHA FUCKIN LAC.:banghead: BUT I WAS PLAYIN IT COOL..:yes: COOL DON'T GET ME NO WHERE! IT'S AIGHT WE GOT SOMETHING FOR EVERYTHING YA'LL BRING FROM STREET TO SHOW FROM THIS DAY ON!!

"NO DISRESPET OR INTENDED TO THE GOOD GAMERS" WHAT UP GAMERZ!:thumbsup:

ONE MORE THING.. TO ALL THE STR8 GAMERS THAT KEEP SPEAKING ON FREDS OLD LINCOLN SAYING IT'S MY PRIDE AND JOY AS IF IT MADE MY CAREER..:inout:
I DO LUV IT BUT FUCK THAT LINCOLN MY SONS OWN IT NOW. IMMA GIVE YALL SOMETHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT THAT'S BUILT FROM THE GROUND UP LIKE IT REALLY MAKES A DIFFERANCE.:dunno: WARNING: THERE CUTE AND THEY JUMPS SO PLEASE BEWARE AND FUCK EXCUSES!:nicoderm:


*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You real feel your self don't forget you used to spend your money at one way and got no where with that ,me and chaio got you where your at don't forget that !!!! And now he's gone and you can't afford me pimp ,just like I told you a 1000 to get the 64 back going and you cryied about it , but good luck with that all your cars you ever jumped I had something to do with that don't forget it 

1 blk cutless
2 super man 
3 betty and Freddy
4 sliver 63 
5 changing faces
6 blue cutless
7 light blue cutless 
8 Arabs regal
There's more should I go on ,

You know I stay riding did you forget when you where sitting in the bitch set of robs Lincoln and we where down town and I was tipping on 5 th ave 

It's funny how you acting out there talking all that Shit but need are members to get you right


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

comeing to you soon;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:twak:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> You real feel your self don't forget you used to spend your money at one way and got no where with that ,me and chaio got you where your at don't forget that !!!! And now he's gone and you can't afford me pimp ,just like I told you a 1000 to get the 64 back going and you cryied about it , but good luck with that all your cars you ever jumped I had something to do with that don't forget it
> 
> 1 blk cutless
> 2 super man
> ...


*WHAT A ROOKIE!!:buttkick: S&A HYDROS STARTED MY CAREER IN LATE "97" BUDDY WHILE U WERE AT HOME WATCHING THE SMURFFS. ASK BIG KIDZ I'M SURE HE WON'T MIND TELLING U HE ALSO HELP START MY CAREER ON MAIN STREET.:yes:
ONEWAY HYDROS... SWITCHMAN HYDROS... THAN CHAIO AND HIS LIL HELPER TONE.:tongue: I PAYED HIM AND HE PAYED U AND WHAT DID U DO TO CHANGEING FACES OR THE BLACK CUTTY?:dunno: 
PLEASE EXPLAIN TO LAYITLOW HOW U STARTED MY CAREER WITH ALL THESE HOPPERS BUT U CAN'T KEEP YOUR OWN CLUBS HOPPER CAREER GOING?:bowrofl:
HOW IS IT ALL MY HOPPERS U BUILT WON MAJORITY OF THE HOPS AGAINST YOUR CLUB "STR8 GAME" BUT THEY TOOK THERE CARS TO HOW HIGH HYDROS? SO WHERE DOES THAT PLACE U?:ugh:
U WORKED ALL THESE YEARS BEHIND A MASTERMIND AND DIDN'T LEARN SHIT.:nosad: IT'S LIKE A KID GOING TO SCHOOL FOR 12 YRS AND DON'T GET A DIPLOMA!:barf:
FAR AS THE 1000 CASH AND THE 64.. BITCHES CRY STEFEEZY DON'T! BUT.........
WHY IN THE FUCK WOULD I PAY U A 1000 TO PUT A SET UP IN?:loco: ALL OF SD KNOWS THE 64 IS ALREADY BUILT AND WAS JUST JUMPING AT YOUR PICNIC AND HAVEN'T JUMP SINCE.:yes: JUST NEEDS A SET UP REAL SHIT...
MY KIDS OR MEMEBERS COULD PUT IN A SET UP. U SAID U NEEDED TO MAKE SOME MONEY. AS A REAL HOMIE I GAVE U ACTION BUT U BLEW IT. JUST LIKE U BLEW MY MOLDED REAREND THAT I HAD TO REPAY TRACY TO FIX YOUR FUCK UPS..

REAL SHIT U MY BOY TONE, U HAVE WORKED ON ALOT OF MY CARS BUT MAKE UMM KILL THE BUMPER OR START MY CAREER CUT THE SHANANAGINZ. 
SINCE U DID ALL THAT BUILDING FOR ME GO HELP YOUR CLUB GET TO THE BUMPER SO WE CAN HOP MR. SUPER BUILDER!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> you used to spend your money at one way and got no where with that
> You know I stay riding did you forget when you where sitting in the bitch set of robs Lincoln and we where down town and I was tipping on 5 th ave
> it's funny how you acting out there talking all that Shit but need are members to get you right


*I NEVER SAID U WASN'T IN TRAFFIC.. I SAID YOU OR YOUR CLUB IS NEVER IN THE PARKING LOT ON SUNDAYZ IN NO RIDAZ. AM I RIGHT?
AND ONE WAY GOT BUILT THE HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP IN DIEGO. WHO ELSE WAS DOING WHAT I WAS DOING IN THAT BLUE CUTTY?

FAR AS I NEED YOUR MEMBERS TO GET RIGHT..
I'M A REAL ***** TONE. WHY GO SPEND SOMEWHERE ELSE WHEN I CAN SPEND WITH MY LOWRIDER FOLKS WEATHER IF WE FROM DIFFERENT SIDES OR NOT.:h5:
SEE THAT'S HOW ALOT OF YA'LL GET DOWN.:tears: I DON'T HATE YOUR CLUB TO WHERE I FUCK OFF FRIENDSHIPS OR WON'T DO BIZZNESS OR RIDE IN TRAFFIC. 
I'M BREED DIFFERENT FROM OTHERS.:yes:
DON'T FORGET I KNOW YOUR MEMBERS BEFORE THEY WERE STR8 GAME INCLUDING YOURSELF.:yes: EVEN IF I DIDN'T KNOW U IF U GOT SOMETHING I LIKE IMMA COME SPEND WITH YA.
TRUTH IS SOME OF YA'LL DON'T EVEN USE YOUR OWN CLUB MEMBERS TO GET RIGHT.:nosad: SINCE U WANNA PUT IT OUT THERE.:buttkick:
KEITH DO MUSIC BUT I SEEN CARS AT MUSIC SHOPS... JOSE DO PAINTS BUT I SEEN CARS AT PAINT SHOPS... YOUR MR.SUPER BUILDER BUT I SEEN CARS AT HYDRO SHOPS. 
I COULD KEEP GOING BUT U GET THE IDEA AND FACTS! 
ONE MORE THING.. DID I COMPLAIN OR SPEAK WHEN U NEEDED TO BORROW 2 BATTERY'S TO HOP AGAINST BOTTOMS UP ONE NIGHT WHEN YOUR CLUB DIDN'T LET U OR SUPPORT U?:nosad:
THAN U TURN AROUND AND SOLD MY SHIT AND MADE PAYMENTS TO PAY ME BACK OR HOW BOUT WHEN BIG BOY LET U USE A SET UP WAS GAME OVER HATIN OR TRIPPIN? 
HELL NAA BECAUSE WE ARE A LOWRIDER FAMILY/COMMUNITY AND WE LUV U AND OTHERS HOMIE.:h5: 
COME ON NOW LETS PREACH SINCE WE IN CHURCH.:angel:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THIS GUY WANT A 1000 BUCKS FOR A CAR THAT'S ALREADY BUILT/WORKING AND GOT NERVES TO SAY I'M CRYING. IF I WAS CRYING IT'S BECAUSE IM WONDERING WHY U WON'T ME TO PAY YOUR RENT JUST TO INSTALL A SET UP...:dunno::tears::bowrofl::rofl:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

NA DON'T NEED YOU TO PAY MY RENT JUST PAY FOR THAT BACK BUMPER FEE !!!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fon I know you like to pay your tab off with hydro parts , but to get my services it cost pimp a 1000 for you is nothing !!!!!! Your stefeezy Fo cheesy


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NEVER SAID U WASN'T IN TRAFFIC.. I SAID YOU OR YOUR CLUB IS NEVER IN THE PARKING LOT ON SUNDAYZ IN NO RIDAZ. AM I RIGHT?
> AND ONE WAY GOT BUILT THE HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP IN DIEGO. WHO ELSE WAS DOING WHAT I WAS DOING IN THAT BLUE CUTTY?
> 
> FAR AS I NEED YOUR MEMBERS TO GET RIGHT..
> ...


Matter of fact I gave you a hose and big boi gave ya batteries so me and you can hop if thats mot love idk what is


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*


sg90rider said:



NA DON'T NEED YOU TO PAY MY RENT JUST PAY FOR THAT BACK BUMPER FEE !!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

I'M JUST CLOWNIN LIKE U DID HOMIE.:thumbsup: I KNOW U HANDLE YOUR BIZZNESS!



sg90rider said:



Fon I know you like to pay your tab off with hydro parts , but to get my services it cost pimp a 1000 for you is nothing !!!!!! Your stefeezy Fo cheesy

Click to expand...

SHIT A 1000 IS ALOT FOR ME RIGHT NOW WHY U THINK I LIKE THE BARTER SYTEM AND OFCOURSE I PAYED MY TAB OFF WITH PARTS. IF I OWE 300 BUT GAVE 500 IN PARTS THAT U CAN RESELL FAST WHY NOT. U GOT UR MONEY AND MADE 200 ON TOP.

I THOUGHT ABOUT IT AND YOUR RIGHT TONE U HAVE HELP WITH DAAMN NEAR EVERY RIDA I HAVE OWNED AND I APPRECIATE U HOMIE.:yes::thumbsup:
U DID HELP WITH CHANGES FACES, U PAINTED THE RIMS AND HELP WITH PATTERNS. U DO MORE THAN JUST HYDROS,:yes: I WAS SPEAKING ON HYDROS AT FIRST.:twak:
ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE U ARE THE TRUTH WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER/CUSTOM SHIT AND I WISH AND PRAY MORE PEOPLE WILL SEE THAT. :nicoderm:
I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY YA CREW DONT USE U BUT I JUST MADE UP MY MIND. STEFEEZY GONNA KEEP YOUR SERVICE AROUND BECAUSE U HAVE NEVER LET ME DOWN OTHER THAN THAT WACK ASS REAREND.:barf: THAT WAS ONE NEGITIVE OUT OF A 150 POSITIVES.
**I AIN'T NO HATER U ARE A MASTERMIND AND IVE WATCH U GIVE CHAIO INFO AND THE SHIT WORKS! 
WITHOUT U STREET FAME WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN ON TOP FOR LONG AS IT WAS. REALSHIT.COM
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT EVEN THO U THINK U STARTED MY CAREER!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Matter of fact I gave you a hose and big boi gave ya batteries so me and you can hop if thats mot love idk what is


*LETS LEAVE TONE ALONE MIKE. WE LOOK OUT FOR TONE BECAUSE HE WOULD DO THE SAME FOR US OR ANYONE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD I THINK.:rofl:
TONE HAS DONE SOME SHIT FOR MY FAMILY AND DIDN'T ASK FOR A DIME SO HE ALL GOOD. TONE I'M DONE CLOWNIN WITH U FOR KNOW EVEN THO IMMA BUMPER CHECK U. 
I WANT YOUR HOMIES TO COME OUT AND PLAY. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> to get my services it cost pimp a 1000 for you is nothing !!!!!! Your stefeezy Fo cheesy


*I KNOW YOUR SERVICES COST THEY ALWAYS HAVE BUT I CAN'T GET U NO 1000 TO PUT A SET UP IN.:no: 
HOW MUCH WILL U CHARGE IF THE SET UP IS IN THE CAR?:rimshot:JUST TO MAINTAIN AND SWANG THE CAR?
STEFEEZY FO CHEESY FELL OFF HE DOIN BAD. JUST CALL ME STEFON UNTILL FURTHER NOTICE.*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking Good Big AL:thumbsup: Well we got one thing off the List 1. We Got paint now. 2. Lets get some chrome under there.:h5:


DIPN714 said:


> comeing to you soon;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Going to hollywood sat they have a big cruise night and hop up there its always a good time cops dont trip im leaving sd and taken my hopper uo there if anyone wanna roll and bring cars to rep/support sd


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING SD... MY MEMBERS IS ON THERE JOB AND I WOKE UP FEELING MIGHTY BLESSED TODAY..:angel: 
BECAUSE FOLKS SAYING GAME OVER AIN'T GONNA BE ABLE TO KEEP UP.:dunno: THE CARS YA SEE IN THE LOT IS OUR 2ND STRING CARS. WE AIN'T GONNA SHOW OUR BEST HAND YET.:nono: WE GONNA CONTINUE TO BUILD AND WAIT TO YALL SHOW UP WITH YOUR 1ST STRING THAN WE WILL GLADLY BUST OUT OUR 1ST STRING WITH OUR HOTT ASS 2ND STRING BEHIND THE 1ST. 
I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP AND U WILL NOT BE THE ONLY ****** PULLING UP IN CHEVY'S ON SOME CLEAN SHIT PERIOD!:nono:
WE AIN'T SCARED TO PUT THESE BITCHES IN THE AIR FROM 8 BATTERY'S TO 20 BATTERY'S EITHER.:nono: 
SNEAK PEAK ON MY BOY SHIT. MY BAD BUT I HAD TO GIVE UMM SOME CLEAN CHEVY TRUNK SHIT U COMIN WITH.:worship:*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD MORNING SD... MY MEMBERS IS ON THERE JOB AND I WOKE UP FEELING MIGHTY BLESSED TODAY..:angel:
> BECAUSE FOLKS SAYING GAME OVER AIN'T GONNA BE ABLE TO KEEP UP.:dunno: THE CARS YA SEE IN THE LOT IS OUR 2ND STRING CARS. WE AIN'T GONNA SHOW OUR BEST HAND YET.:nono: WE GONNA CONTINUE TO BUILD AND WAIT TO YALL SHOW UP WITH YOUR 1ST STRING THAN WE WILL GLADLY BUST OUT OUR 1ST STRING WITH OUR HOTT ASS 2ND STRING BEHIND THE 1ST.
> I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP AND U WILL NOT BE THE ONLY ****** PULLING UP IN CHEVY'S ON SOME CLEAN SHIT PERIOD!:nono:
> WE AIN'T SCARED TO PUT THESE BITCHES IN THE AIR FROM 8 BATTERY'S TO 20 BATTERY'S EITHER.:nono:
> SNEAK PEAK ON MY BOY SHIT. MY BAD BUT I HAD TO GIVE UMM SOME CLEAN CHEVY TRUNK SHIT U COMIN WITH.:worship:*



:nicoderm:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:inout:Ohhhkay!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

:facepalm::dunno::loco:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So is anyone from sd going to hollywood


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> So is anyone from sd going to hollywood


*COME ON NOW MIKE U KNOW NO ONE FROM S.D IS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TO DO SOME LOWRIDIN OR REP THE TOWN.
THEY BARELY COME OUT AND REP THERE OWN CITY. U SEE SD LOWRIDER SCENE SUCK OUT HERE. FUCK IT WE CAN CONTINUE TO PUT GAME OVER SD ON TOP AND REP THE BIG SD UNTIL OTHERS CHOOSE TO STEP UP AND JOIN THE FUN. WHAT'S UP WE HITTIN THE BIG 3 OR WHAT MY BOY NEED SOME CHEVY PARTS?*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Looking Good Big AL:thumbsup: Well we got one thing off the List 1. We Got paint now. 2. Lets get some chrome under there.:h5:


comming soon bro;;i got a chrome guy;;;that i can aford


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *COME ON NOW MIKE U KNOW NO ONE FROM S.D IS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TO DO SOME LOWRIDIN OR REP THE TOWN.
> THEY BARELY COME OUT AND REP THERE OWN CITY. U SEE SD LOWRIDER SCENE SUCK OUT HERE. FUCK IT WE CAN CONTINUE TO PUT GAME OVER SD ON TOP AND REP THE BIG SD UNTIL OTHERS CHOOSE TO STEP UP AND JOIN THE FUN. WHAT'S UP WE HITTIN THE BIG 3 OR WHAT MY BOY NEED SOME CHEVY PARTS?*


ok;;sd..do hollwood sat night


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *COME ON NOW MIKE U KNOW NO ONE FROM S.D IS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TO DO SOME LOWRIDIN OR REP THE TOWN.
> THEY BARELY COME OUT AND REP THERE OWN CITY. U SEE SD LOWRIDER SCENE SUCK OUT HERE. FUCK IT WE CAN CONTINUE TO PUT GAME OVER SD ON TOP AND REP THE BIG SD UNTIL OTHERS CHOOSE TO STEP UP AND JOIN THE FUN. WHAT'S UP WE HITTIN THE BIG 3 OR WHAT MY BOY NEED SOME CHEVY PARTS?*


Im already out here for 61 rag parts


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *COME ON NOW MIKE U KNOW NO ONE FROM S.D IS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TO DO SOME LOWRIDIN OR REP THE TOWN.
> THEY BARELY COME OUT AND REP THERE OWN CITY. U SEE SD LOWRIDER SCENE SUCK OUT HERE. FUCK IT WE CAN CONTINUE TO PUT GAME OVER SD ON TOP AND REP THE BIG SD UNTIL OTHERS CHOOSE TO STEP UP AND JOIN THE FUN. WHAT'S UP WE HITTIN THE BIG 3 OR WHAT MY BOY NEED SOME CHEVY PARTS?*


Hey pal..hell yeah big 3 I'm going tomorrow at 10 have to work at 7am n going right after..need a conv motor 69....just mayb have some jack n coke pal ill c u there


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Hey pal..hell yeah big 3 I'm going tomorrow at 10 have to work at 7am n going right after..need a conv motor 69....just mayb have some jack n coke pal ill c u there


*WHATS UP DOG POUND. WE CAME UP BIG TIME TODAY.:yes: IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND IT WON'T BE MY LAST TIME.
MAN I FEEL BLESSED, I CANT SLEEP BECAUSE I'M STILL LOOKING AT AND DREAMING OF MORE CHEVY CHROME PARTS.:fool2:
LOOKS LIKE STEFEEZY AND SUM GAME OVER PATNAS IS GOING TO HAVE CHROME UNDER THE HOOD AND OTHER PLACES.:h5:








SEE YA TOMORROW PIMP JUICE.:thumbsup: CALL ME WHEN YOUR ON YOUR WAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT.*:yes:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHATS UP DOG POUND. WE CAME UP BIG TIME TODAY.:yes: IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND IT WON'T BE MY LAST TIME.
> MAN I FEEL BLESSED, I CANT SLEEP BECAUSE I'M STILL LOOKING AT AND DREAMING OF MORE CHEVY CHROME PARTS.:fool2:
> LOOKS LIKE STEFEEZY AND SUM GAME OVER PATNAS IS GOING TO HAVE CHROME UNDER THE HOOD AND OTHER PLACES.:h5:
> 
> ...


*

Shit you cant sleep tell me about it homie im starring at my chrome now plus hit that jackpot at the casino I feel like a million right now you witnessed it tonight what time we hitting big 3 tomorrow we need more chrome under the hoods*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHATS UP DOG POUND. WE CAME UP BIG TIME TODAY.:yes: IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND IT WON'T BE MY LAST TIME.
> MAN I FEEL BLESSED, I CANT SLEEP BECAUSE I'M STILL LOOKING AT AND DREAMING OF MORE CHEVY CHROME PARTS.:fool2:
> LOOKS LIKE STEFEEZY AND SUM GAME OVER PATNAS IS GOING TO HAVE CHROME UNDER THE HOOD AND OTHER PLACES.:h5:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah playa...that's good man


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHATS UP DOG POUND. WE CAME UP BIG TIME TODAY.:yes: IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND IT WON'T BE MY LAST TIME.
> MAN I FEEL BLESSED, I CANT SLEEP BECAUSE I'M STILL LOOKING AT AND DREAMING OF MORE CHEVY CHROME PARTS.:fool2:
> LOOKS LIKE STEFEEZY AND SUM GAME OVER PATNAS IS GOING TO HAVE CHROME UNDER THE HOOD AND OTHER PLACES.:h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

What up BIGK!!! Hope all is good wit you man.


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> What up BIGK!!! Hope all is good wit you man.


 what up big homie,tryn to survive


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

*WE STAY CHROMED UP PLAYER*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

bigk said:


> View attachment 611259
> View attachment 611256
> View attachment 611261


nice


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

bigk said:


> View attachment 611259
> View attachment 611256
> View attachment 611261


Big money keith what it do baller


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hollywood is beautiful tonight wish there was some sd cars out


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

man ya didn want sd cars out there,know one knew what time,sure didnt ask know one what time to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

bigk said:


> man ya didn want sd cars out there,know one knew what time,sure didnt ask know one what time to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cut it out I posted on here and nobody replied to me everyone ignored m3


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Going to hollywood sat they have a big cruise night and hop up there its always a good time cops dont trip im leaving sd and taken my hopper uo there if anyone wanna roll and bring cars to rep/support sd


right here pimp I posted on the 21 and nobody replied


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> So is anyone from sd going to hollywood


Right here posted again yet again nobody replied


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *COME ON NOW MIKE U KNOW NO ONE FROM S.D IS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TO DO SOME LOWRIDIN OR REP THE TOWN.
> THEY BARELY COME OUT AND REP THERE OWN CITY. U SEE SD LOWRIDER SCENE SUCK OUT HERE. FUCK IT WE CAN CONTINUE TO PUT GAME OVER SD ON TOP AND REP THE BIG SD UNTIL OTHERS CHOOSE TO STEP UP AND JOIN THE FUN. WHAT'S UP WE HITTIN THE BIG 3 OR WHAT MY BOY NEED SOME CHEVY PARTS?*


Here is the only reply I got and damn he was right not a single sd car in hollywood


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bigk said:


> View attachment 611259
> View attachment 611256
> View attachment 611261


*
I CAN'T AGREE WITH WE:no: BUT I CAN AGREE THAT U STAYED CHROMED UP FOR MINI MOONS BALLER.:worship: THAT'S WHY WE SEE 3 OF YOUR ENGINES NICE AND CLEAN.
I'M BLESSED TO SAY THAT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS I'M ABLE TO FOLLOW YOUR BIG FOOTS STEP. EVEN THO I'M BROKER THAN I WAS BUT FUCK IT I GOT CHROME *****..:biggrin:*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> I CAN'T AGREE WITH WE:no: BUT I CAN AGREE THAT U STAYED CHROMED UP FOR MINI MOONS BALLER.:worship: THAT'S WHY WE SEE 3 OF YOUR ENGINES NICE AND CLEAN.
> I'M BLESSED TO SAY THAT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS I'M ABLE TO FOLLOW YOUR BIG FOOTS STEP. EVEN THO I'M BROKER THAN I WAS BUT FUCK IT I GOT CHROME *****..:biggrin:*


Shit one day wh3n I grow up I hope to be a baller like you and big money k multiple chevys and daily lincolns damn one day I hope to have that


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DAY 2 WAS GOOD BUT HAD TO LEAVE EARLY DUE TO ONE OF MY SONS BDAY TODAY.:thumbsup: FAMILY FIRST!:yes:
THE FELLAS SAID THEY CAME UP DECENT TODAY FOR THERE CHEVY'S SO THAT'S A BLESSING. :h5:
HERE'S SOME MORE OF MY QUICK PICKS TODAY,EVEN CAME UP ON A 59 RAG CADILLAC FOR THE BIRTHDAY BOY. BOUT TO SEND HIM OFF TO GO GET CUT OUT TOMORROW.:rofl: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT DAY 3 GOT FOR ME. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Shit one day wh3n I grow up I hope to be a baller like you and big money k multiple chevys and daily lincolns damn one day I hope to have that


*LIKE I SAID I'M TRING TO FOLLOW HIS FOOT STEPS BUT I NOTICE I CAN'T KEEP UP. I'M BROKE AND NOW STARTING TO LOOK AT WHICH PINK SLIP BOUT TO GET PULLED.
SHIT I HEARD HE ADDED MORE PINK SLIPS WHILE I'M FORCED TO SUBTRACT.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LIKE I SAID I'M TRING TO FOLLOW HIS FOOT STEPS BUT I NOTICE I CAN'T KEEP UP. I'M BROKE AND NOW STARTING TO LOOK AT WHICH PINK SLIP BOUT TO GET PULLED.
> SHIT I HEARD HE ADDED MORE PINK SLIPS WHILE I'M FORCED TO SUBTRACT.*


Yeah big money k got endless pockets tho it would be hard for anyone to keep up wit him


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

bigk said:


> View attachment 611259
> View attachment 611256
> View attachment 611261











BIGK IM TRYING TO GET ON THAT LEVEL LIKE YOU AND FEEZY!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 611336
> 
> 
> BIGK IM TRYING TO GET ON THAT LEVEL LIKE YOU AND FEEZY!!!


Damn baller eldelbrock intake with a demon carb yeah you ballin


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 611336
> 
> 
> BIGK IM TRYING TO GET ON THAT LEVEL LIKE YOU AND FEEZY!!!


*SHIT I'M TRYING TO GET LIKE YA'LL MY BLOCK AIN'T EVEN PAINTED YET. U BALLERS IS COMPLETE WHILE I'M STILL DREAMING. THAT SHIT LOOK REAL GOOD CJ. LET ME KNOW WHEN U READY FOR YOUR SHIRT!!:shh::rimshot: ALL I NEED IS A NEW CARB,POWER STEERING AND TWO MORE IMPORTANT THANGZ AND GAME OVER CHEVY BOUT TO BIG FULLY CHROMED TOP TO BOTTOM,KANDY THE FUCK OUT AND OFCOURSE KILLIN THE BACK BUMPER. THE WAY THINGS IS COMIN ALONG I THINK I WANNA NAME IT CHEVY KILLA!*:drama:

*IM ON MY WAY TO DAY 3 WISH ME MORE LUCK FELLAS!!*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SHIT I'M TRYING TO GET LIKE YA'LL MY BLOCK AIN'T EVEN PAINTED YET. U BALLERS IS COMPLETE WHILE I'M STILL DREAMING. THAT SHIT LOOK REAL GOOD CJ. LET ME KNOW WHEN U READY FOR YOUR SHIRT!!:shh::rimshot: ALL I NEED IS A NEW CARB,POWER STEERING AND TWO MORE IMPORTANT THANGZ AND GAME OVER CHEVY BOUT TO BIG FULLY CHROMED TOP TO BOTTOM,KANDY THE FUCK OUT AND OFCOURSE KILLIN THE BACK BUMPER. THE WAY THINGS IS COMIN ALONG I THINK I WANNA NAME IT CHEVY KILLA!*:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> *IM ON MY WAY TO DAY 3 WISH ME MORE LUCK FELLAS!!*



LOL LOOK AT U FEEZY :rofl: MY SHIRTS ON THE WAY BUT NO FACES ON IT HOMIE  !! IM SURE YOUR CHEVY WILL BE KILLIN IT IF ITS ANYTHING LIKE YOUR LINCOLN!! IM A POOR MAN TRYING TO GET ON Y'ALL LEVEL WITH MY LIL OL 3REY!!! IF YOU GOT A MUSIC HOOK UP LET ME KNOW!! :thumbsup: 

ANOTHER LIL SNEAK PEEK


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn baller eldelbrock intake with a demon carb yeah you ballin


MIKE THE BALLER STATUS IS ALL YOU FROM HOLLYWOOD BLVD TO EL CAJON BLVD YOU GET IT IN!!!! HOPE I CAN SEE SOME ACTION AT THE BAM TONIGHT!! WANNA SEE YOU BUMPER CHECK SOME CATS!


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

Any shows in San Diego area coming up?


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Any thing going down tonight?


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

fambam tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

island sunset+
SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO
sicc1904
them st hopper
kindo wutitdo SD family


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

CJAY said:


> LOL LOOK AT U FEEZY :rofl: MY SHIRTS ON THE WAY BUT NO FACES ON IT HOMIE  !! IM SURE YOUR CHEVY WILL BE KILLIN IT IF ITS ANYTHING LIKE YOUR LINCOLN!! IM A POOR MAN TRYING TO GET ON Y'ALL LEVEL WITH MY LIL OL 3REY!!! IF YOU GOT A MUSIC HOOK UP LET ME KNOW!! :thumbsup:
> ANOTHER LIL SNEAK PEEK
> View attachment 611417


*DAAMN THAT BITCH IS HELLA NICE. YEA I ALREADY HEARD AND KNEW U WAS WITH THE BIG M JUST WANTED TO CONFIRM. BIG CONGRATS TO U PIMP AND GOOD LUCK.

DAY 3 WAS ANOTHER GREAT COME UP. I LOVE THE BIG 3. I WAS HURT WHEN FOOLS WAS LEAVING AT 12 BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I CAN'T WAIT TO GO TO THE PAMONA SWAP MEET NEXT WEEK.
ANYONE GOT A CHROME CARB FOR SALE?*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WOKE UP FEELING SO GOOD I THOUGHT IT WAS DAY 3 AGAIN AT THE BIG 3.:twak:
DAAMN I'M WIDE AWAKE NOW... HOPE ALL U SD RIDAZ HAVE A BLESSED PRODUCTIVE WEEK,STAY FOCUSE AND DON'T LET NO MATHA FUCKA BRING U DOWN AND GOD TO ME TO TELL U HE LOVES U!!:yes: STAY STRONG AND WISE!!:angel:
THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE MY SCREEN SAVER PIC WITH YA'LL.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting started GAMEOVER


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Getting started GAMEOVER


*U TO.... ME AND MR.CHEVY IS ON OUR WAY TO FIND OUT ABOUT THAT SURPITINE SHIT TO FIND OUT HOW TO GET THAT SOUND WE ALWAYS LIKED.
GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP. WE WILL STOP BY OR SEND ME A PIC WHEN U DONE.

HERES SOME BACK BUMPER MUSIC TO WORK TO MY NIGG AND ALL OF SD RIDAZ! LETS MAKE THIS SUMMER POP AND HOP!!





TRYING MOVE 1 CAR,2 CAR,3DOGS 4 MORE... NOW STAREIN AT ?? CHEVY SITTING ON MY BOYS SHOW ROOM FLOOR.. 
THIS MY SHIT!!:banghead:




*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:naughty::naughty:


CJAY said:


> LOL LOOK AT U FEEZY :rofl: MY SHIRTS ON THE WAY BUT NO FACES ON IT HOMIE  !! IM SURE YOUR CHEVY WILL BE KILLIN IT IF ITS ANYTHING LIKE YOUR LINCOLN!! IM A POOR MAN TRYING TO GET ON Y'ALL LEVEL WITH MY LIL OL 3REY!!! IF YOU GOT A MUSIC HOOK UP LET ME KNOW!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ANOTHER LIL SNEAK PEEK
> 
> View attachment 611417


:yessad:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

counterfit69 said:


> Any shows in San Diego area coming up?


:yes:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WOKE UP FEELING SO GOOD I THOUGHT IT WAS DAY 3 AGAIN AT THE BIG 3.:twak:
> DAAMN I'M WIDE AWAKE NOW... HOPE ALL U SD RIDAZ HAVE A BLESSED PRODUCTIVE WEEK STAY FOCUSED AND DONT LET NO MATHA FUCKA BRING U DOWN AND GOD TOLD ME TO TELL U HE LOVES U :yes: STAY STRONG AND WISE!!:angel:
> THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE MY SCREEN SAVER PIC WITH YA'LL.*


 :thumbsup: ...Couldnt of said it any better myself :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *U TO.... ME AND MR.CHEVY IS ON OUR WAY TO FIND OUT ABOUT THAT SURPITINE SHIT TO FIND OUT HOW TO GET THAT SOUND WE ALWAYS LIKED.
> GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP. WE WILL STOP BY OR SEND ME A PIC WHEN U DONE.
> 
> HERES SOME BACK BUMPER MUSIC TO WORK TO MY NIGG AND ALL OF SD RIDAZ! LETS MAKE THIS SUMMER POP AND HOP!!
> ...


WHATS UP PLAYA...MAYB GOIN TO PAMONA NEXT WEEK TOO LETS ROLL


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> :thumbsup: ...Couldnt of said it any better myself :thumbsup:


*AMEN TO DAT MY BROTHA...**:h5:*




P1DAILY619 said:


> WHATS UP PLAYA...MAYB GOIN TO PAMONA NEXT WEEK TOO LETS ROLL


*LET'S ROLL DOGGIE.. WE DIDN'T GET TO WALK AROUND AT THE BIG 3 AND BURN SOME CALORIES SO WE WILL BURN SOME AT THE PAMONA SPOT FA SURE.
IF ANYONE ELESE FROM THE BIG SD WANNA ROLL JUMP ON IT. IF YA'LL WON'T WE CAN MEET AT FAMMART OR SOMEWHERE IN THE AM AND ROLL OUT AS A SD UNIT.
EITHER OUR IS FINE WITH ME BUT I'M GOING FA SHO!! DID U COME UP ON ANYTHING LAST WEEK PIMP JUICE?*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AMEN TO DAT MY BROTHA...**:h5:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont leave ya boy out im tryna go if I can gotta see where im at with this car at that point already up and at it 730am pulling bodys off and shit GAMEOVER


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a clean set up for sale?


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a clean set up for sale?


:nicoderm: :run:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

sikonenine said:


> :yes:


Let a brotha know please back from deployment and ready for low riding


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

counterfit69 said:


> Any shows in San Diego area coming up?


*
YEA THERES A SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN FALLBROOK AND OTHER SHOWS WILL START POPPIN UP SHORTLY.*




LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Dont leave ya boy out im tryna go if I can gotta see where im at with this car at that point already up and at it 730am pulling bodys off and shit GAMEOVER


*
CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ MIKE.. U FROM GAME OVER U ALREADY KNOW I CAN'T COUNT U OUT. PLUS U AND ROB WAS WITH ME AND HELPING ME GRAB ALL TYPE OF SHIT AT THE BIG 3. IF IT WASN'T FOR YA'LL I STILL WOULD BE WISHING MY ENGINE WAS CHROME. GOOD LOOKING OUT GAME OVER RIDAZ I APPRECIATE U MOFO'S...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HEY LAYITLOW I HOPE YA'LL DON'T FEEL I TALK TO MUCH EVEN THO I DO.:rant: IT AIN'T NO SECRETS WITH GAME OVER AND I LIKE TO KEEP YA'LL INFORMED PLUS TRY TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING.:yes: I WISH SOME OF YA'LL WOULD DO THE SAME. NOTHING PERSONAL I JUST LIKE KEEPING SHIT POPPIN AND LIKE SHARING AND MOTIVATION.

HERE'S ANOTHER SHARE THAT GAME OVER IS COMING WITH FOR HATT AND DJ FROM STR8 GAME AND WHO EVER ELSE.:nicoderm: SINCE YA'LL KEEP ASKING FOR A LINCOLN WE GOT ONE FOR U.:shh: SEE YA SOONER THAN LATER!:h5:
THE LORD ALWAYS SAID IF U ASK U SHALL RECEIVE...:yes:*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HEY LAYITLOW I HOPE YA'LL DON'T FEEL I TALK TO MUCH EVEN THO I DO.:rant: IT AIN'T NO SECRETS WITH GAME OVER AND I LIKE TO KEEP YA'LL INFORMED PLUS TRY TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING.:yes: I WISH SOME OF YA'LL WOULD DO THE SAME. NOTHING PERSONAL I JUST LIKE KEEPING SHIT POPPIN AND LIKE SHARING AND MOTIVATION.
> 
> HERE'S ANOTHER SHARE THAT GAME OVER IS COMING WITH FOR HATT AND DJ FROM STR8 GAME AND WHO EVER ELSE.:nicoderm: SINCE YA'LL KEEP ASKING FOR A LINCOLN WE GOT ONE FOR U.:shh: SEE YA SOONER THAN LATER!:h5:
> THE LORD ALWAYS SAID IF U ASK U SHALL RECEIVE...:yes:*


GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*


LOWLOW MIKE said:



GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP

Click to expand...

YES INDEED IT IS...:h5: HERE'S SOME MORE GAME OVER MOTIVATION FOR U,THE FELLAS AND ALL OF S.D 





ANYONE ONE GOT A LS1 OR LS2 FOR SALE? ONE OF MY MEMBERS IS LOOKING. C.O.D
PM OR CALL 619-920-2006

HERE'S ONE MORE FOR THE ROAD NOW GO WORK ON THEM RIDAZ AND LETS GET THIS S.D MOVEMENT GOING.:banghead:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL:angel:




*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HEY LAYITLOW I HOPE YA'LL DON'T FEEL I TALK TO MUCH EVEN THO I DO.:rant: IT AIN'T NO SECRETS WITH GAME OVER AND I LIKE TO KEEP YA'LL INFORMED PLUS TRY TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING.:yes: I WISH SOME OF YA'LL WOULD DO THE SAME. NOTHING PERSONAL I JUST LIKE KEEPING SHIT POPPIN AND LIKE SHARING AND MOTIVATION.
> 
> HERE'S ANOTHER SHARE THAT GAME OVER IS COMING WITH FOR HATT AND DJ FROM STR8 GAME AND WHO EVER ELSE.:nicoderm: SINCE YA'LL KEEP ASKING FOR A LINCOLN WE GOT ONE FOR U.:shh: SEE YA SOONER THAN LATER!:h5:
> THE LORD ALWAYS SAID IF U ASK U SHALL RECEIVE...:yes:*


Bout time, shit it took long enough. You had plenty of time to size me up but hey its all good. Build that mofo and make sure it drives and is still lays. I aint making any changes so in case your memory is shot, heres another look!






You see the car, and you see the plaque! Oh and for the records... sooner than later passed a looong time ago. Lets not forget you have a lincoln that jumped at one point in time. You just knew you couldnt beat me so you never wanted to do it to yourself. Now you wanna act like this taxi is going to be respectable, not the least in my eyes. Thats just my opinion. But once again, good shit and lets do this.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Bout time, shit it took long enough. You had plenty of time to size me up but hey its all good. Build that mofo and make sure it drives and is still lays. I aint making any changes so in case your memory is shot, heres another look!
> View attachment 612934
> You see the car, and you see the plaque! Oh and for the records... sooner than later passed a looong time ago. Lets not forget you have a lincoln that jumped at one point in time. You just knew you couldnt beat me so you never wanted to do it to yourself. Now you wanna act like this taxi is going to be respectable, not the least in my eyes. Thats just my opinion. But once again, good shit and lets do this.


*HEY HOW U DOING MY BROTHA. HOPE EVERYTHING GOING YOUR WAY. 
NO NO NO.. THAT AIN'T MINE THAT'S ONE OF THE GAME OVER MEMBERS.. WE AIN'T SIZEING U UP AT ALL PIMP WHAT EVER THE CAR DOES IT DOES.
I CAN'T JUMP THA BANK, IT'S MY SHOW CAR PLUS I WANT ALL MY MONEY BACK WHEN I SELL IT AND HERE'S ANOTHER LOOK FOR U ALSO MY BROTHA.
I CAN'T AFFORD TO FUCK UP NOTHING ON THIS. PLUS IT'S THE DJ AT THE LOWRIDER SCENE.:yes: 


















BUT HERE'S SOMETHING I WILL BE JUMPING WITH SINCE WE ALL KNOW U JUMP WITH CUTTYS. DON'T MIND THE UNDER NIETH, IT'S IN THE PROCESS OF GETTING SOME LOTION.
SO U WILL BE SEEING CUTTY AND LINCOLNS SO IT SHOULDN'T BE TO BAD..








SIMPLE STREET SHIT.. IMMA GET A FEW MORE INCHES OUTTA OF HER AND TO THE LOT AND OTHER CITY WE GO. MUCH LUV D *


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Bout time, shit it took long enough. You had plenty of time to size me up but hey its all good. Build that mofo and make sure it drives and is still lays. I aint making any changes so in case your memory is shot, heres another look!
> View attachment 612934
> You see the car, and you see the plaque! Oh and for the records... sooner than later passed a looong time ago. Lets not forget you have a lincoln that jumped at one point in time. You just knew you couldnt beat me so you never wanted to do it to yourself. Now you wanna act like this taxi is going to be respectable, not the least in my eyes. Thats just my opinion. But once again, good shit and lets do this.


Na this lincoln is mine pimpin built from ground up started on it yesterday and trust me my sooner is much sooner then later so imma want you and hat and I want your prez to but that car dont come out Nymore so anyways its all for the love you been sayin ya wanna hop wit a lincoln and had all excuses not to hop me but I got two lincolns so be ready all for the love of lowridin no hard feelings GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Na this lincoln is mine pimpin built from ground up started on it yesterday and trust me my sooner is much sooner then later so imma want you and hat and I want your prez to but that car dont come out Nymore so anyways its all for the love you been sayin ya wanna hop wit a lincoln and had all excuses not to hop me but I got two lincolns so be ready all for the love of lowridin no hard feelings GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP



*DAAAMN I DIDN'T KNOW U WANTED TO SERVE HIM,HATT AND THERE PRESIDENT TOO.:wow: 
SHIT I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE.:bowrofl: 

DAAMN I LOVE MY CLUB MEMBERS!!:h5: *


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

SEE YALL SOON BUDDY:thumbsup: BY THE WAY I DIDNT GET WHAT I ASKED FOR BECAUSE I ASKED FOR URR LINCOLN NOT URR MEMBERS! SEEMS LIKE URR RUNNIN FROM THAT FADE BUT DONT TRIP THOUGH CAUSE IM GONE TAKE IT!!uffin:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HEY LAYITLOW I HOPE YA'LL DON'T FEEL I TALK TO MUCH EVEN THO I DO.:rant: IT AIN'T NO SECRETS WITH GAME OVER AND I LIKE TO KEEP YA'LL INFORMED PLUS TRY TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING.:yes: I WISH SOME OF YA'LL WOULD DO THE SAME. NOTHING PERSONAL I JUST LIKE KEEPING SHIT POPPIN AND LIKE SHARING AND MOTIVATION.
> 
> HERE'S ANOTHER SHARE THAT GAME OVER IS COMING WITH FOR HATT AND DJ FROM STR8 GAME AND WHO EVER ELSE.:nicoderm: SINCE YA'LL KEEP ASKING FOR A LINCOLN WE GOT ONE FOR U.:shh: SEE YA SOONER THAN LATER!:h5:
> THE LORD ALWAYS SAID IF U ASK U SHALL RECEIVE...:yes:*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

DONT TRIP I"LL SEE U RIGHT AFTER I SEE URR PREZ:thumbsup:STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME:guns:


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Na this lincoln is mine pimpin built from ground up started on it yesterday and trust me my sooner is much sooner then later so imma want you and hat and I want your prez to but that car dont come out Nymore so anyways its all for the love you been sayin ya wanna hop wit a lincoln and had all excuses not to hop me but I got two lincolns so be ready all for the love of lowridin no hard feelings GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

devil619 said:


> DONT TRIP I"LL SEE U RIGHT AFTER I SEE URR PREZ:thumbsup:STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME:guns:


Thats cool he gonna have more cars ready then I am lol and that changin faces ooooweee weee is that bitch hottttt


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,sd,sd riders,:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a clean set up for sale?


:dunno:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Got a complete 90 kit for sale


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> Got a complete 90 kit for sale


Text me with a price my boy looking for one


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :dunno:


We in the sale boat im looking for one to


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Na this lincoln is mine pimpin built from ground up started on it yesterday and trust me my sooner is much sooner then later so imma want you and hat and I want your prez to but that car dont come out Nymore so anyways its all for the love you been sayin ya wanna hop wit a lincoln and had all excuses not to hop me but I got two lincolns so be ready all for the love of lowridin no hard feelings GAMEOVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP


Thats fine, I dont care whos car it is, build it. Youve had a lincoln just like him and never thought once to nose up yours with mine. Like I told him you knew you'd get broke off so it never happened. Come clean and youll get what you want. Enough said.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HEY HOW U DOING MY BROTHA. HOPE EVERYTHING GOING YOUR WAY.
> NO NO NO.. THAT AIN'T MINE THAT'S ONE OF THE GAME OVER MEMBERS.. WE AIN'T SIZEING U UP AT ALL PIMP WHAT EVER THE CAR DOES IT DOES.
> I CAN'T JUMP THA BANK, IT'S MY SHOW CAR PLUS I WANT ALL MY MONEY BACK WHEN I SELL IT AND HERE'S ANOTHER LOOK FOR U ALSO MY BROTHA.
> I CAN'T AFFORD TO FUCK UP NOTHING ON THIS. PLUS IT'S THE DJ AT THE LOWRIDER SCENE.:yes:
> ...


Whatever Mr. DJ.Let out of towners shit on you if you want, cant blame me cause I didnt let it happen. I dont jump with cuttys in my city when its known i have a lincoln and the same person runnin they're mouth has a lincoln also buts scared to nose up cause they finally have something clean. You aint doing nothing but singing the same old song. Finish Building that cutlass and youll get what you want also, enough said.


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We in the sale boat im looking for one to


 I got v6 and trans and a 305 for sale


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:drama: TTT.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

MAAAAAN you know who has them kits all day and in stock



BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a clean set up for sale?





LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We in the sale boat im looking for one to


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Thats fine, I dont care whos car it is, build it. Youve had a lincoln just like him and never thought once to nose up yours with mine. Like I told him you knew you'd get broke off so it never happened. Come clean and youll get what you want. Enough said.


You sound like a real clown make it rain was a stock lockup and 6 batteries so why the fuck would I pull up when you got a lockup and shit do ya not see the pics this is me building it street car daily driver building from ground up ill post a pic for ya I bought it stock and its gonna be the lincoln to bust your lincolns ass no excuses you will see it soon realllll soonAs a matter of fact I got a white lincoln sitting here doing nothing. COme down to sd this weekend with your car and lets do this lincoln vs lincoln no excuses but im sure ya will have one so lets hear it??????


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

As you can see the one im building now I bought about a week ago and doing a full frame on it so no more excuses from you there. In the second oic thats my white lincoln here in sd the 3rd pic is make it rain stock lockup on the bumper from the door on 6 batteries so why the hell would I oull that up when I had cars on your level that I could pull up picked 4 again is my lincoln on the bumper when I was in la putting in work for that big bad GAMEOVER pic 5 is jus a random pic being bored one day and puttin my shit on the bumper and last but not least is that red thing that you tucked tail from at your own picnic cause you knew I woukd serve the shit out of you so you made all kinds of excuses when truth is you cant fuck with me pimpin your car clean as fuck and actually one of my fav cars but come on now pimp hop it and enjoy it instead of always doggin peoples cars cause you scared to lose but just wait til my bitch gets done full kandy and chrome on full frame and watch how much fun I have with her ill show ya how to lowride pimpin nothin but love on my end I do this shit for fun see ya soon buddy realllll soon. Oh yeah and look at all my pics who is that on there OWN switch I dont need to have someone hop my shit I hop my own shit


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> MAAAAAN you know who has them kits all day and in stock


Come on pimp you know im poor and cant afford new shit lol


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> You sound like a real clown make it rain was a stock lockup and 6 batteries so why the fuck would I pull up when you got a lockup and shit do ya not see the pics this is me building it street car daily driver building from ground up ill post a pic for ya I bought it stock and its gonna be the lincoln to bust your lincolns ass no excuses you will see it soon realllll soonAs a matter of fact I got a white lincoln sitting here doing nothing. COme down to sd this weekend with your car and lets do this lincoln vs lincoln no excuses but im sure ya will have one so lets hear it??????


 Damn right your gonna hear me say that fuckin white lincoln is no where near the level of my car. Besides that its a fuckin trailer car. Wheres the respect in hopping a trailer car against a street car. It doesnt take much to load a car to all hi hell and hop it. Not my deal, sorry. How do I sound like a clown, I know you had a stock lockup thats why I never nosed up w/ you.Now whos the clown calling a street car out with a TRAILER car???? So that doesnt sound clown right??? You could have built new arms and keep your chrome stock shit and change a rack long ago, is what Im getting at. You do what you want man. Build the car and come clean. I never tucked my tail from shit, you wouldnt have busted my ass period with any of those cars but the Trailer car maybe. So lie to yourself all you want. Ive been in the streets lowriding since 90's. You cant teach me shit, but if you do chrome and candy your lincoln I can say Ive been there so, "looks like I tought you something". Im not dogging you cars at all but when you call someone out and dont understand that im not just jumping w/ every car for the fuck of it when I have more invested and then you act like your just running shit cause i say im good, I just try to point out the reality of the situation. Trust me, I dont sit on here thinking of any damn cars youguys are building, dont give a shit. Thats what your supposed to do in this game. So build and do you, if we hop, we hop. Thats it.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> *same person runnin they're mouth has a lincoln also buts scared to nose up cause they finally have something clean.* You aint doing nothing but singing the same old song. Finish Building that cutlass and youll get what you want also, enough said.


*CAN WE ATLEAST KEEP IT REAL... EVERYTHING STEFEEZY HAVE EVER BROUGHT OUT BEEN CLEAN AND ON THE BUMPER. WHY IN THE HELL WOULD I BE SCARED TO HOP AGAINST U OR ANYONE FROM YO SIDE. NEVER SCARED:no:
I CHOOSE NOT TO HOP THE LINCOLN BECAUSE I KNOW IT MAKE ALOT YA'LL SICK TO YA STOMACH.:barf: THE LINCOLN WAS OUT ALL LAST YEAR U HAD YO CHANCE WHY DIDNT U PULL UP? U AND OTHERS FUCKED UP BY LETTING ME FINISH THIS CUTTY AND CHEVY!!:twak: U KNOW YA'LL CAN'T FUCK WITH ME WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOPPIN SHIT. SO WHY ACT LIKE U CAN BECAUSE OF A 6 BATTERY LINCOLN?
WHAT'S NOT CLEAN ABOUT THESE BUD?*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> SEE YALL SOON BUDDY:thumbsup: BY THE WAY I DIDNT GET WHAT I ASKED FOR BECAUSE I ASKED FOR URR LINCOLN NOT URR MEMBERS! SEEMS LIKE URR RUNNIN FROM THAT FADE BUT DONT TRIP THOUGH CAUSE IM GONE TAKE IT!!uffin:


*I CAN'T RUN FROM A FADE THATS NOT IN THE PARK IN LOT .:no: THE LONGER U TAKE THE MORE ARTILLERY I GET.:yes: 
THE MORE ARTILLERY I GET THE MORE BUMPER CHECKS I GIVE.*
*







*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *CAN WE ATLEAST KEEP IT REAL... EVERYTHING STEFEEZY HAVE EVER BROUGHT OUT BEEN CLEAN AND ON THE BUMPER. WHY IN THE HELL WOULD I BE SCARED TO HOP AGAINST U OR ANYONE FROM YO SIDE. NEVER SCARED:no:
> I CHOOSE NOT TO HOP THE LINCOLN BECAUSE I KNOW IT MAKE ALOT YA'LL SICK TO YA STOMACH.:barf: THE LINCOLN WAS OUT ALL LAST YEAR U HAD YO CHANCE WHY DIDNT U PULL UP? U AND OTHERS FUCKED UP BY LETTING ME FINISH THIS CUTTY AND CHEVY!!:twak: U KNOW YA'LL CAN'T FUCK WITH ME WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOPPIN SHIT. SO WHY ACT LIKE U CAN BECAUSE OF A 6 BATTERY LINCOLN?
> WHAT'S NOT CLEAN ABOUT THESE BUD?*


Im didnt nose up for the simple fact that you only had 6 batteries and thats not how I get down. Fair hop is what makes it fun to me. You don't respect that? Whatever. Also they didnt stop making gold rims after yours so just build your cars man.






lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Like I told him you knew you'd get broke off so it never happened. Come clean and youll get what you want. Enough said.


*DJ U KNOW STEFEEZY AND THE WORD BROKE OFF DON'T MIX.:no: HOW U GONNA BREAK ME OFF WHEN YA HOPPIN MEMBERS IN YA CLUB COULDN'T DO IT. I HOPE ONE MAN CAN DO IT BUT I DOUBT IT.:nono:
U KNOW RIGHT ALONG WITH THE REST OF THE WORLD THAT GAME OVER SDCC IS COMING CLEAN AND CORRECT. 
WHY U KEEP SPEAKING ON CLEAN AS IF WE COME DUSTY OR FUCK UP?!? 

DIGITAL....








PLAQUE...








STREET CLEAN SHIT...








CHROME.... GOLDY'S....








CANDY,LEAFING...








IF I WANNA JUMP IT I WOULD BUT ITS THE DJ.... GOLD GRILL,STEERING,RUFF IN THE BACK U GET THE PICTURE...








PATTERN,FLAKE,GOLDY'S...








SQUARES AND MORE SQUARES CHROME RACKS....








FULLY CHROME ENGINE...









THIS IS JUST A SAMPLE BUT PLEASE EXPLAIN TO US WHAT DO U MEAN BY CLEAN?*:bowrofl: *GAME OVER BEEN STEP UP TO THE PLATE!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Im didnt nose up for the simple fact that you only had 6 batteries and thats not how I get down. Fair hop is what makes it fun to me. You don't respect that? Whatever. Also they didnt stop making gold rims after yours so just build your cars man.
> View attachment 613214


*I APPREICIATE AND RESPECT THAT DJ.:thumbsup: I USE TO FEEL THE SAME WAY UNTILL SUGG PULLED UP ON MY 63 IN THAT TRAILER REGAL AND JUMP ON ALL THE HOOD ON ME.:rofl: 
I NEVER SAID THEY STOP MAKING GOLDY'S AFTER ME BUT THEY DID STOP MAKING ALL GOLD DAYTONAS....:naughty:
SO GO HEAD AND DIP THEM JACKY CHANS WITH ZENITH KNOCK OFFS.*:thumbsup:
*HERE'S THAT VIDEO WHEN SUGA BUGA PULLED UP ON THE 63..*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Im didnt nose up for the simple fact that you only had 6 batteries and thats not how I get down. Fair hop is what makes it fun to me. You don't respect that? Whatever. Also they didnt stop making gold rims after yours so just build your cars man.
> View attachment 613214


You are right about that pimp he sure didnt get the last pair but we sure do got alot of them


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THROW BACK BUMPER CHECK..... LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN AND THIS GOES FOR ALL OF S.D. 
STR8 GAME AIN'T THE ONLY ONES ON OUR HIT LIST AND WE SHOULDN'T BE THE ONLY ONES ON THERES.. ANY AND EVERYBODY CAN GET IT.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS!!








*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW. U MADE ME LOSE SOME SLEEP LAST NIGHT DJ..
I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THE FACT U SAID I'M SCARED TO GET BROKE OFF OR HOP WHEN I'M AT EVERY PICNIC AND STAY IN THE LOT ON SUNDAYS. I BEEN BUMPER CHECKIN YOUR CREW SINCE THE END OF 08 AND I AIN'T MISS A BEAT YET AND U HAVE NEVER PULLED UP OR TRYIED TO PULL UP ANYTHING TO HELP YOUR CLUB. NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN I'M SCARED TO JUMP THIS LINCOLN BECAUSE IT'S CLEAN WHEN I'M ABOUT TO JUMP A FULLY CHROMED OUT,CANDY PAINTED ON ALL GOLD Z'S SUPER SPORT CHEVY AND I DON'T MIND HOPPIN AGAINST A LINCOLN OR G-BODY. 
COME ON KID DO THE MATH... DID U FORGET U WAS THERE WHEN I JUMP AGAINST SUGG? LISTEN TO YOURSELF SAY LOOK AT HIS FACE CLOWNIN ME BUT U DID KEEP IT REAL AND SAY THEY BOTH DIDN'T HIT THE BUMPER UNLIKE MIKEY YELLIN NO BUMPER WHEN SUGG DIDN'T EITHER. :dunno: I DO RESPECT U DJ BECAUSE U ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL NO MATTER WHAT OTHER THAN U SAYING I'M SCARED TO JUMP THIS LINCOLN. I COULD JUMP THE LINCOLN AND SHOW THE 63 BUT IT WON'T LOOK AS GOOD WHEN I PULL UP ON THEM CHEVY'S IN THE STREETS!!:shh:




*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*AIGHT IM DONE WITH THIS BOARD UNTIL SATURDAY.:tears: THE LOWRIDER GODS IS TELLING ME I'M STARTING TO HURT FEELING AND I DON'T WANNA DO THAT.:nosad: NOT YOURS DJ JUST SOME OF THE READERS.
THIS IS JUST A SPORT/HOBBY FELLAS.:yes: I DON'T HATE OR HAVE ANY BITTERNESS TOWARD ANYONE.:no: IT'S LIKE CHARGER AND RAIDERS.:rant: DODGERS AND PADRES.:rant:
MON THRU SAT IT'S ALL LUV!:h5: SUNDAY IT'S CLUB VS CLUB WHOS ON TOP AND WHOS NOT!:dunno: *


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW. U MADE ME LOSE SOME SLEEP LAST NIGHT DJ..
> I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THE FACT U SAID I'M SCARED TO GET BROKE OFF OR HOP WHEN I'M AT EVERY PICNIC AND STAY IN THE LOT ON SUNDAYS. I BEEN BUMPER CHECKIN YOUR CREW SINCE THE END OF 08 AND I AIN'T MISS A BEAT YET AND U HAVE NEVER PULLED UP OR TRYIED TO PULL UP ANYTHING TO HELP YOUR CLUB. NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN I'M SCARED TO JUMP THIS LINCOLN BECAUSE IT'S CLEAN WHEN I'M ABOUT TO JUMP A FULLY CHROMED OUT,CANDY PAINTED ON ALL GOLD Z'S SUPER SPORT CHEVY AND I DON'T MIND HOPPIN AGAINST A LINCOLN OR G-BODY.
> COME ON KID DO THE MATH... DID U FORGET U WAS THERE WHEN I JUMP AGAINST SUGG? LISTEN TO YOURSELF SAY LOOK AT HIS FACE CLOWNIN ME BUT U DID KEEP IT REAL AND SAY THEY BOTH DIDN'T HIT THE BUMPER UNLIKE MIKEY YELLIN NO BUMPER WHEN SUGG DIDN'T EITHER. :dunno: I DO RESPECT U DJ BECAUSE U ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL NO MATTER WHAT OTHER THAN U SAYING I'M SCARED TO JUMP THIS LINCOLN. I COULD JUMP THE LINCOLN AND SHOW THE 63 BUT IT WON'T LOOK AS GOOD WHEN I PULL UP ON THEM CHEVY'S IN THE STREETS!!:shh:
> 
> ...


Ok, I wont say scared, but shit I could have never jumped my lincoln and just said its a show car also, but I decided not to and said Ill play with it a bit. At the same time that doesnt mean I want to bang it every weekend against any car that pulls up and not care about the car. So when you tell me Im scared to jump with Gbodys that clearly dont have as much time or $ invested as I do, I say ok then pull your lincoln up and lets do it. You never CHOOSE to. So there for sounds like were on the same page. So just make sure its understood you choose if you want to hop just as I do. BUILD ON.....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lets all just have fun this summer cause I know I sure will from downtown to the beaches to all over the city streets imma jus get pretty and be in traffic with 2 pumps 6 batteries in the trunk on a full frame so whatever the car does with 6 batteries is fine with me but I will be driving it daily


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Damn right your gonna hear me say that fuckin white lincoln is no where near the level of my car. Besides that its a fuckin trailer car. Wheres the respect in hopping a trailer car against a street car. It doesnt take much to load a car to all hi hell and hop it. Not my deal, sorry. How do I sound like a clown, I know you had a stock lockup thats why I never nosed up w/ you.Now whos the clown calling a street car out with a TRAILER car???? So that doesnt sound clown right??? You could have built new arms and keep your chrome stock shit and change a rack long ago, is what Im getting at. You do what you want man. Build the car and come clean. I never tucked my tail from shit, you wouldnt have busted my ass period with any of those cars but the Trailer car maybe. So lie to yourself all you want. Ive been in the streets lowriding since 90's. You cant teach me shit, but if you do chrome and candy your lincoln I can say Ive been there so, "looks like I tought you something". Im not dogging you cars at all but when you call someone out and dont understand that im not just jumping w/ every car for the fuck of it when I have more invested and then you act like your just running shit cause i say im good, I just try to point out the reality of the situation. Trust me, I dont sit on here thinking of any damn cars youguys are building, dont give a shit. Thats what your supposed to do in this game. So build and do you, if we hop, we hop. Thats it.


Come on now pimp chromeing shit is easy truth is I hate chrome cause I dont like to always have to cl3an the shit but I do like how it looks on cars like I said before I give ya props your car its one of my favorites. But my cutty was on your level inch wise but fuck it we will all see real soon and for the record the white lincoln does drive but yes its a radical thats why im doing a street car cause I dont like radicals so imma sell that


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Lets all just have fun this summer cause I know I sure will from downtown to the beaches to all over the city streets imma jus get pretty and be in traffic with 2 pumps 6 batteries in the trunk on a full frame so whatever the car does with 6 batteries is fine with me but I will be driving it daily


After looking at this bitch im going more then 6 batteries  swing what ya bring see ya fellas soon GAMEOVER FROM TUE BOTTOM TO THE TOP


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one knows of a autobody supply store..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Any one knows of a autobody supply store..


In lemon grove right across the street from Home Depot


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanx ill check it out tomorrow do you know the name or number I want go check their hours


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Thanx ill check it out tomorrow do you know the name or number I want go check their hours


Sorry homie don't know the name just know its next to Money Tree I think and directly across the street from Home Depot


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CJAY said:


> Sorry homie don't know the name just know its next to Money Tree I think and directly across the street from Home Depot


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Still cant see pics from mobile


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sup ray.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

1964dippin said:


> Still cant see pics from mobile


X2


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GAMEOVER ON TOP


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

CJAY said:


> Sorry homie don't know the name just know its next to Money Tree I think and directly across the street from Home Depot


Ok thankx homie ill go over today


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

meza paints619 4232812


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Ok thankx homie ill go over today


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,for daygo riders


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

MintySeven said:


> meza paints619 4232812


Thatx big homie for the help


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt,for daygo riders


X619


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> View attachment 614185


:thumbsup:THE CROWD SD IN THE HOUSE:yes:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THE CROWD IN THE HOUSE...:yes:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

SOME PICS I TOOK.....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Them streets, just II Loww, and straight game gettin faded together like It should be.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

shiste1 said:


> I got v6 and trans and a 305 for sale


what u want for trans;and v 6;;pm me


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> :thumbsup:THE CROWD SD IN THE HOUSE:yes:





P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 614228
> 
> THE CROWD IN THE HOUSE...:yes:



:thumbsup: Lookin good Pappy! :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Got a car wash for a homie Ricky rip pappy n pal....on Broadway in Cv next to filippis ....come on SD pull Ur cars out or everyday rider come get Ur car wash for the homie


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got some g body top a arms forsale new chrome 1" extend n reinforced


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

SD Bump ^^^


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*P1DAILY619 AND TRU2THAGAME IS THE ONLY RIDAZ THAT POSTED PICS AND TRYING TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING. :thumbsup: MUCH LUV FOR THE HOMIES THAT BUMP THIS TOPIC UP WITH THEM TTT.:thumbsup:

HERE'S SOME MORE REAL LOWRIDING SHIT FROM GAME OVER SD..
ONE HOMIE ON ONE SIDE GRINDING WHILE THE OTHER HOMIE IS WELDING THE OTHER SIDE. GAME OVER GOING HARD FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN.*:shh:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I HEARD IT WAS A LIL BIT OF TALKING GOING ON ABOUT HOW STR8 GAME BLUE LINCOLN IS GOING TO SERVE EVERYTHING GAME OVER GOT.
LISTEN IMMA MAKE IT EASY AND FARE FOR WHO EVER SAID THAT ON SUNDAY. GET PASS THESE 3 LINCOLNS THAN ASK FOR EVERYTHING ELSE.
MY BOY WAYNIE TOLD ME TO TELL YA'LL... UP UP AND AWAY..... SEE YA SOON!







*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *STEFEEZY STOP POSTING AND TALKING SHIT AND U CATS LET THE BOARDS GO HELLA DRY!!
> P1DAILY619 AND TRU2THAGAME IS THE ONLY RIDAZ THAT POSTED PICS AND TRYING TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING. :thumbsup: MUCH LUV FOR THE HOMIES THAT BUMP THIS TOPIC UP WITH THEM TTT.:thumbsup:
> NOW YA'LL WONDER WHY LOWRIDING IN SD SUCKS...
> 
> ...


We tryin pimp hopefully this week I can be at the beach and downtown


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We tryin pimp hopefully this week I can be at the beach and downtown


*BEACH AND DOWNTOWN IS COOL BUT.... U ON SOME GAME OVER SHIT MIKE, DON'T SUGAR COAT THE FACT YOUR LINCOLN IS GOING TO BE HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE. :burn:
IF THIS LINCOLN COME OUT LIKE WE AGREED.:drama: CLEAN STREET.COM SHIT! THE WHITE KID FROM GAME OVER WILL BE ON TOP PERIOD. 
STAY FOCUS AND MOTIVATED MY BROTHA BECAUSE U GOT YOUR CLUB EXCITED!!*:h5::fool2:
*HERE'S SOME LAST YEAR GAME OVER SHIT*.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BEACH AND DOWNTOWN IS COOL BUT.... U ON SOME GAME OVER SHIT MIKE, DON'T SUGAR COAT THE FACT YOUR LINCOLN IS GOING TO BE HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE. :burn:
> IF THIS LINCOLN COME OUT LIKE WE AGREED.:drama: CLEAN STREET.COM SHIT! THE WHITE KID FROM GAME OVER WILL BE ON TOP PERIOD.
> STAY FOCUS AND MOTIVATED MY BROTHA BECAUSE U GOT YOUR CLUB EXCITED!!*:h5::fool2:
> *HERE'S SOME LAST YEAR GAME OVER SHIT*.


bad ass video:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

island sunset said:


>


 was that yellow glass house ever in vegas ???


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

continental kit for sale $400 call 760 587 8657


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> bad ass video:thumbsup:


*GOOD LOOKING OUT STREETKINGZ.. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS YEARS VIDEO'S BY GAME OVER SDCC...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SDCC CAME UP AGAIN TODAY FOLKS..:yes: CHECK MATE ON A LS MONTE CARLO. CALL IT WHAT U WANT GAME OVER ON SOME REAL BACK BUMPER STREET RIDA SHIT FOR THE NEW LINE UP FOR THE 2013.
**G-BODYS....*:yes: 








*LINCOLNS... *:yes:








*CHEVY'S...*:yes:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC CAME UP AGAIN TODAY FOLKS..:yes: CHECK MATE ON A LS MONTE CARLO. CALL IT WHAT U WANT GAME OVER ON SOME REAL BACK BUMPER STREET RIDA SHIT FOR THE NEW LINE UP FOR THE 2013.
> **G-BODYS....*:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

TE=sikonenine said:


> View attachment 614188


*GAME OVER SDCC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT U SD RIDAZ... BUT WHY NO HOP FELLAS YALL KNOW THE FOLKS LOVE TO SEE THE BACK BUMPER HIT?
ALSO WHY SATURDAY NOT SUNDAY. SUNDAYS IS TRADITIONAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER PICNICS.:yes: 
STEFEEZY SUPPORTING YA'LL REGARDLESS.:h5: NO DISRESPECT I WAS JUST CURIOUS FELLAS:thumbsup:*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *P1DAILY619 AND TRU2THAGAME IS THE ONLY RIDAZ THAT POSTED PICS AND TRYING TO KEEP THIS BOARD GOING. :thumbsup: MUCH LUV FOR THE HOMIES THAT BUMP THIS TOPIC UP WITH THEM TTT.:thumbsup:
> 
> HERE'S SOME MORE REAL LOWRIDING SHIT FROM GAME OVER SD..
> ONE HOMIE ON ONE SIDE GRINDING WHILE THE OTHER HOMIE IS WELDING THE OTHER SIDE. GAME OVER GOING HARD FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN.*:shh:


Hell yeah....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone got a clean Nardi for sale? That dont want the same price as a new one


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BEACH AND DOWNTOWN IS COOL BUT.... U ON SOME GAME OVER SHIT MIKE, DON'T SUGAR COAT THE FACT YOUR LINCOLN IS GOING TO BE HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE. :burn:
> IF THIS LINCOLN COME OUT LIKE WE AGREED.:drama: CLEAN STREET.COM SHIT! THE WHITE KID FROM GAME OVER WILL BE ON TOP PERIOD.
> STAY FOCUS AND MOTIVATED MY BROTHA BECAUSE U GOT YOUR CLUB EXCITED!!*:h5::fool2:
> *HERE'S SOME LAST YEAR GAME OVER SHIT*.


Nice video pal...THAT'S MOTIVATION FOR UR ASS....... KEEP IT UP PAL


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC CAME UP AGAIN TODAY FOLKS..:yes: CHECK MATE ON A LS MONTE CARLO. CALL IT WHAT U WANT GAME OVER ON SOME REAL BACK BUMPER STREET RIDA SHIT FOR THE NEW LINE UP FOR THE 2013.
> **G-BODYS....*:yes:
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THAT ACE COME OUT!!! NICE LINE UP!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER SDCC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT U SD RIDAZ... BUT WHY NO HOP FELLAS YALL KNOW THE FOLKS LOVE TO SEE THE BACK BUMPER HIT?
> ALSO WHY SATURDAY NOT SUNDAY. SUNDAYS IS TRADITIONAL WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER PICNICS.:yes:
> STEFEEZY SUPPORTING YA'LL REGARDLESS.:h5: NO DISRESPECT I WAS JUST CURIOUS FELLAS:thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh you can hop all you want! we wont trip !!! I love seeing that back bumper slap the pavement ...and Saturday jus means we can drink more! and not have to worry about going to work still faded on Monday but dont trip I love SUNDAYS too! jus like you and agree that sunday is the traditional LO LO day :yes: No dispresect took my brotha :no: its all good! :thumbsup: GAME OVER is welcome :thumbsup: Thanks for the support and see you there...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Friday comin up homies come check out big bois restraunt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Nice video pal...THAT'S MOTIVATION FOR UR ASS....... KEEP IT UP PAL


*GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP JUICE. WE JUST TRYING TO CLIMB UP THE LADDER AND KEEP EVERYONE ON THERE GRIND.*




CJAY said:


> I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THAT ACE COME OUT!!! NICE LINE UP!


*THAT ACE IS GUARANTEED TO BE OUT, CLEAN STREET CHEVY ON THE BUMPER. I WILL GIVE U A SNEAK PEAK IN 3/4 WEEKS!
THANKS FOR THE PROPS MY NIGG. *


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP JUICE. WE JUST TRYING TO CLIMB UP THE LADDER AND KEEP EVERYONE ON THERE GRIND.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Oh you can hop all you want! we wont trip !!! I love seeing that back bumper slap the pavement ...and Saturday jus means we can drink more! and not have to worry about going to work still faded on Monday but dont trip I love SUNDAYS too! jus like you and agree that sunday is the traditional LO LO day :yes: No dispresect took my brotha :no: its all good! :thumbsup: GAME OVER is welcome :thumbsup: Thanks for the support and see you there...


*NOW THAT U SAY THAT IT MAKES ALOT OF SINCE DOGGIE. U DEFINITELY CAN DRINK MORE ON SATURDAY AND NOT BE HUNG OVER FOR WORK MONDAY MORNING.
UMM I MIGHT HAVE TO BRING THAT UP AT THE NEXT MEETING. FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR I'M LOVIN IT BRO. HOPEFULLY GAME OVER CAN BUST OUT ONE OF OUR NEW BABY'S THAT DAY.
IF ONE IS COMPLETE I WILL MAKE SURE WE BUST IT OUT AT YA'LLS PICNIC. MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS AND GOOD LUCK! LET ME KNOW IF THERE'S ANYTHING GAME OVER CAN DO TO HELP OUT.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Friday comin up homies come check out big bois restraunt


*THAT LOOKS GOOD BUT FOLKS WOMEN MAKE THAT AT HOME ALLDAY.:facepalm: 
U KNOW U GOTTA GIVE THEM A PIC OF THAT STEAK FOR TWO OR MY FAVORITES BAKE MOSTACCIOLI OR THE FETTUCCINE AMATRICIANA OR THE SHRIMP ALFREDO.:fool2:
GIVE THEM SOME OF THAT CANDY AND PAINT MEAL OR THAT BACK BUMPER SPECIAL. SOME OF THE STR8 GAME HOMIES ATE SOME. MUCH LUV TO MY GAMERS THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THE HOMIES BIZZ.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Here that gaint steak


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Here that gaint steak


Just wake up to go to work..dam boi that shit looks good ass
Fuck..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> Here that gaint steak


 nice


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> Here that gaint steak


SOMEBODY SHOOT ME INFO ON HIS SPOT SO I CAN GO CHECK MY MAN OUT TODAY. ALWAYS WILLING TO SUPPORT ANY OF YALL!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Here that gaint steak


Big boy i need one of these steaks homie...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yo homies heres the adress its Marcos fine itailian 1205 palm ave imperial beach ca 91932 open from 11:30 am to 9:30 pm


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

8cutlass6 said:


> Yo homies heres the adress its Marcos fine itailian 1205 palm ave imperial beach ca 91932 open from 11:30 am to 9:30 pm


*GOOD LOOKING RON DOGG...
U WILL ENJOY SD/LAYITLOW. SOME OF THE BEST ITALIAN/STEAK HOUSE FOOD I HAVE TASTED. I AIN'T SAYING THIS BECAUSE HE MY HOMIE EITHER.
ME AND MY FAM EAT THERE ONCE A WEEK. ME AND WHITE MIKE USE TO GO 2 OR 3 TIMES A WEEK REAL SHIT.
THERE ONION RINGS AND HOT WINGS IS OFF THE CHAIN ALSO. THEY HAVE A FULL BAR AND THERE NOT SHITEE WITH THE ALCOHOL LIKE MOST PLACES. U CAN RENT OUT THE SPOT FOR PARTY'S AND IT HAS A STRIPPER POLE IF YA'LL REALLY WANNA GET IT CRACKIN JUST MAKE SURE U INVITE ME. OR FUCK IT WE ALL CAN PITCH IN AND THROW ONE AND INVITE SOME STRIPPER BITCHES TO PLAY ON THAT POLE LIKE LAST TIME. *:bowrofl: 
THIS SPOT IS UNDERRATED BIG TIME.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LOOKING RON DOGG...
> U WILL ENJOY SD/LAYITLOW. SOME OF THE BEST ITALIAN/STEAK HOUSE FOOD I HAVE TASTED. I AIN'T SAYING THIS BECAUSE HE MY HOMIE EITHER.
> ME AND MY FAM EAT THERE ONCE A WEEK. ME AND WHITE MIKE USE TO GO 2 OR 3 TIMES A WEEK REAL SHIT.
> THERE ONION RINGS AND HOT WINGS IS OFF THE CHAIN ALSO. THEY HAVE A FULL BAR AND THERE NOT SHITEE WITH THE ALCOHOL LIKE MOST PLACES. U CAN RENT OUT THE SPOT FOR PARTY'S AND IT HAS A STRIPPER POLE IF YA'LL REALLY WANNA GET IT CRACKIN JUST MAKE SURE U INVITE ME. OR FUCK IT WE ALL CAN PITCH IN AND THROW ONE AND INVITE SOME STRIPPER BITCHES TO PLAY ON THAT POLE LIKE LAST TIME. *:bowrofl:
> THIS SPOT IS UNDERRATED BIG TIME.


LET'S MAKE A DATE I'M DOWN...GOOD FOOD N BITCHS NAKED
N RIDES OUTSIDE...61 LOOKS CLEAN PAL..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGBOY LUNCH WAS BOMB HOMIE!!!! THANKS!!! :h5: IF YOU HAVEN'T HIT THIS PLACE UP YET YOU MISSIN OUT!!! NOW I KNOW HOW YOU BECAME "BIGBOY!!!" LOL :bowrofl:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 616640
> 
> 
> BIGBOY LUNCH WAS BOMB HOMIE!!!! THANKS!!! :h5: IF YOU HAVEN'T HIT THIS PLACE UP YET YOU MISSIN OUT!!! NOW I KNOW HOW YOU BECAME "BIGBOY!!!" LOL :bowrofl:


Big boy says good looking out homie....


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOW THAT U SAY THAT IT MAKES ALOT OF SINCE DOGGIE. U DEFINITELY CAN DRINK MORE ON SATURDAY AND NOT BE HUNG OVER FOR WORK MONDAY MORNING.
> UMM I MIGHT HAVE TO BRING THAT UP AT THE NEXT MEETING. FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR I'M LOVIN IT BRO. HOPEFULLY GAME OVER CAN BUST OUT ONE OF OUR NEW BABY'S THAT DAY.
> IF ONE IS COMPLETE I WILL MAKE SURE WE BUST IT OUT AT YA'LLS PICNIC. MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS AND GOOD LUCK! LET ME KNOW IF THERE'S ANYTHING GAME OVER CAN DO TO HELP OUT.*


God Bless yall too! and thanks for the offer...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> Yo homies heres the adress its Marcos fine itailian 1205 palm ave imperial beach ca 91932 open from 11:30 am to 9:30 pm


 Gonna have to check the spot real soon!:yes:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

. Come support da homie! RIP BIG RICKY THE CROWD OF SD


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> Big boy says good looking out homie....


:thumbsup: it's all good homie!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a good day helpin a fellow lowrider / homie get some parts for his car to get it back in the streets


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

djxsd said:


> . Come support da homie! RIP BIG RICKY THE CROWD OF SD


RIP RICKY....CLUB BROTHER, FRIEND,PAL ...RIP


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MORE CHROME PAL.....:yes:MOTIVATION:shh:........


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RIP Ricky...glad to of got to met you loko, rest with the Angels carnal!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

What up SD


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

Who got low rider videos 4 sale in the San D?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

What good I just had a question for sd ,how much is it to just fully wrap and cut a 93lincoln frame or can I do it my selfe I'm a newbie never had a lowrider but k spend hours reading on this site,so I got some knolege but since I haven't have any hands on experince I'm not sure about taking a chance on it.... I thkn its better to leave it to the pros, I just wanna do as much work to it as I can by myselfe do I can have more pride on my ride.... Thanx for reading n any help you can have.....


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

djxsd said:


> . Come support da homie! RIP BIG RICKY THE CROWD OF SD



RIP Ricky... Our Prayers and thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> What good I just had a question for sd ,how much is it to just fully wrap and cut a 93lincoln frame or can I do it my selfe I'm a newbie never had a lowrider but k spend hours reading on this site,so I got some knolege but since I haven't have any hands on experince I'm not sure about taking a chance on it.... I thkn its better to leave it to the pros, I just wanna do as much work to it as I can by myselfe do I can have more pride on my ride.... Thanx for reading n any help you can have.....


 ^^^ $600 MIG Welder at home depot or lowes that runs on 120v (regular outlet) gas flux core wire or argon O2. Get some scrap metal at metal supply store. Practice your dime welds. Pretty soon you be cuttin' rackin' and ready to hit the streets. :nicoderm:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> ^^^ $600 MIG Welder at home depot or lowes that runs on 120v (regular outlet) gas flux core wire or argon O2. Get some scrap metal at metal supply store. Practice your dime welds. Pretty soon you be cuttin' rackin' and ready to hit the streets. :nicoderm:


Thankx a lot homie...
Sorry for the question but dime size welds,when welding is it like stiching mening moving the welder side to side


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

djxsd said:


> . Come support da homie! RIP BIG RICKY THE CROWD OF SD


*RIDE IN PEACE FROM GAME OVER SDCC OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH CROWD AND THE FAMILY'S..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

counterfit69 said:


> Who got low rider videos 4 sale in the San D?


I HAVE THEM DOGGIE. I WILL POST PICS TOMORROW. I HAVE BIG FISH,SED TV AND YASTUVO.



P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 617195
> 
> MORE CHROME PAL.....:yes:MOTIVATION:shh:........


*
LOOKING REAL GOOD PIMP JUICE AND HELL YEA THAT'S SOME MOTIVATION. IT THOSE ARMS FOR A 62 CHEVY?*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> What good I just had a question for sd ,how much is it to just fully wrap and cut a 93lincoln frame or can I do it my selfe I'm a newbie never had a lowrider but k spend hours reading on this site,so I got some knolege but since I haven't have any hands on experince I'm not sure about taking a chance on it.... I thkn its better to leave it to the pros, I just wanna do as much work to it as I can by myselfe do I can have more pride on my ride.... Thanx for reading n any help you can have.....


*IT'S ALL HOW U FEEL DOGGIE. IF U NEED INFO ON SHOPS I WILL LET U KNOW ALL THE HYDRO SPOTS TO GO VISIT AND WHO EVER MAKES U FEEL AT HOME SPEAD YOUR MONEY WITH BUT ALL OF THEM CAN GET IT DONE FA SURE.
GOOD LUCK ON WHAT EVER MOVE U MAKE.*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S ALL HOW U FEEL DOGGIE. IF U NEED INFO ON SHOPS I WILL LET U KNOW ALL THE HYDRO SPOTS TO GO VISIT AND WHO EVER MAKES U FEEL AT HOME SPEAD YOUR MONEY WITH BUT ALL OF THEM CAN GET IT DONE FA SURE.
> GOOD LUCK ON WHAT EVER MOVE U MAKE.*


 Thanx Big dogg for the help pm me with some info n tips you might have for me homie.....
the car is going to come already rack for 8batts and two pumps some cylenders n hoses i still got to work on putting the set up together.....


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Thankx a lot homie...
> Sorry for the question but dime size welds,when welding is it like stiching mening moving the welder side to side


Laying down dimes is what a great weld is called. Its when your welds look like you have a row of dimes one on top of another for the entire weld. But I've seen good welds that don't look pretty but hold theirs. Here's a video big dogg. Remember your working with 3/16" steel so the settings might be a little different. But this should help.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Laying down dimes is what a great weld is called. Its when your welds look like you have a row of dimes one on top of another for the entire weld. But I've seen good welds that don't look pretty but hold theirs. Here's a video big dogg. Remember your working with 3/16" steel so the settings might be a little different. But this should help.
> 
> Damn thankx a lot big homie this helps out a lot ima go to youtube and look up more vids thankz once again


Thank you to everyone that's helping me out and any other newbies out here.... ¡Much Love SD!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THANKS FOR EVERBODY COMING OUT TODAY..GOOD TIME N GOOD FOOD N GOOD PEOPLE RICKY WOULD LOVE IT RIP PAL...PICS R COMING BATT DIED SO JUST GOT SOME PICS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> THANKS FOR EVERBODY COMING OUT TODAY..GOOD TIME N GOOD FOOD N GOOD PEOPLE RICKY WOULD LOVE IT RIP PAL...PICS R COMING BATT DIED SO JUST GOT SOME PICS


*RIDE IN PEACE & REST IN PEACE RICKY.:angel: GAME OVER SDCC HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY SUPPORTING THE MOVEMENT.
MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO CROWD FOR HAVING US. THANKS P1DAILY!!:thumbsup:







*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here you go fellas, nice line up,,


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 617195
> 
> MORE CHROME PAL.....:yes:MOTIVATION:shh:........


where do u guys get ur chrome done and what r there prices


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> where do u guys get ur chrome done and what r there prices


x2


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Well fellas its so boring out here im bout to sell the white lincoln I wanna have a lil fun before I sell it tho so whats up will/straight game can I get some action at that caddy this sunday cause I already hopped with just to low and heavyweights your the only other one out here with compitition for my lincoln lmk whats up lets do it this sunday


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well fellas its so boring out here im bout to sell the white lincoln I wanna have a lil fun before I sell it tho so whats up will/straight game can I get some action at that caddy this sunday cause I already hopped with just to low and heavyweights your the only other one out here with compitition for my lincoln lmk whats up lets do it this sunday


What summer is around the corner,I wanna see this hop off...


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x2


X3


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> What summer is around the corner,I wanna see this hop off...


Na im bout to sell it just wanna play one more time thats all so figur3d I would try to line up a lil hop to have some fun thats all


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well fellas its so boring out here im bout to sell the white lincoln I wanna have a lil fun before I sell it tho so whats up will/straight game can I get some action at that caddy this sunday cause I already hopped with just to low and heavyweights your the only other one out here with compitition for my lincoln lmk whats up lets do it this sunday


Dont sell.just yet. The wagons comming.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> Dont sell.just yet. The wagons comming.


Well shit can it be there sunday then we can have a 3 way hop


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Going to try


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Going to try need a front clip


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> Going to try need a front clip


Shit you the homie I dont judge your car just bring that wagon out sunday you endless we know how you get down with the clean shit already so fuck it jus bring the wagon with or without a clip I dont care im jus tryn play


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Lol iam going to try.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> where do u guys get ur chrome done and what r there prices


Yeah clean work..I got my Pres to take it to tj its his friend
I'm doing box upper n lower arms with reinforced triple 
Dip chroming,my coils chrome....its taking a week..ill have them by Thursday
$$$ 550


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1 blck 66 said:


> Here you go fellas, nice line up,,


*
THANKS FOR THE PICTURE,LUV AND PROPS HOMIE. GAME OVER SDCC APPRECIATE IT G..:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well shit can it be there sunday then we can have a 3 way hop


*SORRY BUD..:uh: BUT... IT'S GONNA BE U VS THEM.. **:tongue:
ROGER THE HOMIE AND WILL IS COOL BUT THEY NEIGHBORS AND THEY SIDE TOGETHER SO IT'S WHT MIKE FROM GAME OVER VS WILL FROM STR8 GAME AND ROGER FROM JUST 2 LOWW.:yes:
IT KIND OF REMINDS ME OF THEM OLD SKOOL WWF MATCHES 1 VS 2. :rofl: 
NO DISRESPECT I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL AND TELLING MY MEMBER THE REAL FELLAS.:h5: WASHINGTON OR FAMMART?*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY BUD..:uh: BUT... IT'S GONNA BE U VS THEM.. **:tongue:
> ROGER THE HOMIE AND WILL IS COOL BUT THEY NEIGHBORS AND THEY SIDE TOGETHER SO IT'S WHT MIKE FROM GAME OVER VS WILL FROM STR8 GAME AND ROGER FROM JUST 2 LOWW.:yes:
> IT KIND OF REMINDS ME OF THEM OLD SKOOL WWF MATCHES 1 VS 2. :rofl:
> NO DISRESPECT I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL AND TELLING MY MEMBER THE REAL FELLAS.:h5: WASHINGTON OR FAMMART?*


Its all good with me ill hope both at once and my car will be at both spots hot and ready like little cesars


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,for the wwwf/wcw classic matches, :wave:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Make it at fambam


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY BUD..:uh: BUT... IT'S GONNA BE U VS THEM.. **:tongue:
> ROGER THE HOMIE AND WILL IS COOL BUT THEY NEIGHBORS AND THEY SIDE TOGETHER SO IT'S WHT MIKE FROM GAME OVER VS WILL FROM STR8 GAME AND ROGER FROM JUST 2 LOWW.:yes:
> IT KIND OF REMINDS ME OF THEM OLD SKOOL WWF MATCHES 1 VS 2. :rofl:
> NO DISRESPECT I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL AND TELLING MY MEMBER THE REAL FELLAS.:h5: WASHINGTON OR FAMMART?*


 y u making it sound like they are teaming up to take on mike.. :dunno:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

GAMEOVER CC THANKS FOR COMING OUT LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE:thumbsup:.....THEY HAD MORE CAR BUT MY BATT ON CAMERA DIED


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THANKS VEJITOS FOR COMING OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THANKS BLVD ROLLERS CC FOR COMING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THANKS SWITCH CC FOR COMING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> y u making it sound like they are teaming up to take on mike.. :dunno:


*I'M ONLY SPEAKING THE REAL PIMP.:yes: 
IF U DON'T KNOW THAT WILL AND ROGER ARE CLOSE HOMIES,SHARE BUILDER INFO AND WANNA SEE EACH OTHER WIN U MUST DON'T COME AROUND THEM OFTEN.:no: 
I KNOW THIS JUST FROM WATCHING VIDEO'S AND BEING A SPECTATOR AT TIMES.:drama: ROGER AND MIKE ALREADY HOP TWICE..:h5: MIKE CALLS OUT WILL FOR A HOP AND ROGER SPEAKS UP AND SAYS DON'T SELL IT YET MEANING HE WANTS A 3RD HOP... RIGHT?:yes: NO MATTER WHAT U SAY ROGER WANNA SERVE MIKE ARE WATCH HIM GET SERVED! SHIT I KNOW I WOULD IF I WAS HIM...:rimshot:
NO DISRESPECT BUT...FACTS OR FACTS DOGGIE! IF U WERE TO BEAT ME AND THAN CALLED OUT P1DAILY619 AND HE'S THE HOMIE IMMA WANT HIM OR HELP HIM SERVE U PERIOD. 
IF HE WIN I FEEL LIKE I WIN AND LETS BE HONEST WHO DON'T WANNA SEE WHT MIKE OR GAME OVER GET SERVED? WE DO TALK A WHOLE LOT AND WE ARE GRINDING HARD FOR THAT NUMBER 1 SPOT IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME.:yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 618930
> 
> View attachment 618931
> 
> GAMEOVER CC THANKS FOR COMING OUT LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE:thumbsup:.....THEY HAD MORE CAR BUT MY BATT ON CAMERA DIED


*IT'S ALL GOOD LUV HOMIE... I KNOW GAME OVER MIGHT TALK SHIT AND BUMPER CHECK FOOLS BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WERE HERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
THANKS FOR THE INVITE P1DAILY WE APPRECIATE U HOMIE..*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MORE PICS


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> y u making it sound like they are teaming up to take on mike.. :dunno:


*ONE MORE THING PIMP.. 
IF I'M WRONG MY BAD BUT IM A PROFESSIONAL WHEN IT COMES TO THIS.
LETS NOT SAY THEY TEAMED UP TO GET MIKE... LETS SAY MIKE SHIT TALKING TEAMED THEM UP TO GET MIKE. REGARDLESS FOLKS WANNA SEE MIKE GET SERVED IF HE WASN'T FROM GAME OVER I WOULD WANT HIS ASS SERVED TOO..:naughty: REAL SHIT AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG OR LIEING TRU2THAGAME.*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks to straight game cc..the cars that showed up......... I haven't find out what we make for his family but it looks good thanks again to everybody that came out...


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I'M ONLY SPEAKING THE REAL PIMP.:yes:
> IF U DON'T KNOW THAT WILL AND ROGER ARE CLOSE HOMIES,SHARE BUILDER INFO AND WANNA SEE EACH OTHER WIN U MUST DON'T COME AROUND THEM OFTEN.:no:
> I KNOW THIS JUST FROM WATCHING VIDEO'S AND BEING A SPECTATOR AT TIMES.:drama: ROGER AND MIKE ALREADY HOP TWICE..:h5: MIKE CALLS OUT WILL FOR A HOP AND ROGER SPEAKS UP AND SAYS DON'T SELL IT YET MEANING HE WANTS A 3RD HOP... RIGHT?:yes: NO MATTER WHAT U SAY ROGER WANNA SERVE MIKE ARE WATCH HIM GET SERVED! SHIT I KNOW I WOULD IF I WAS HIM...:rimshot:
> NO DISRESPECT BUT...FACTS OR FACTS DOGGIE! IF U WERE TO BEAT ME AND THAN CALLED OUT P1DAILY619 AND HE'S THE HOMIE IMMA WANT HIM OR HELP HIM SERVE U PERIOD.
> IF HE WIN I FEEL LIKE I WIN AND LETS BE HONEST WHO DON'T WANNA SEE WHT MIKE OR GAME OVER GET SERVED? WE DO TALK A WHOLE LOT AND WE ARE GRINDING HARD FOR THAT NUMBER 1 SPOT IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME.:yes:*


Well said. I need a front clip for a wagon or elco to bring it out if any one got one


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Well fuck it whoever feels they can beat me in this hop game then lets do it my car will be at the bbq at washington park and will also be in the parking lot su day night so if you feel you can beat me then please bring your car that goes for anyone any club or ny solo rider out here in sd or la I take on all hops win or lose I dont care I do this shit for fun and want everyone to be happy nd have fun so ko futher more my car will be out this weekend and ready to play with whoever wants it period im no hater I got love for every club and solo rider in this lowrider world if I got it you got it its all in fun no disrespect but please pull up sunday to either spot ill be waiti g and ready


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> Well said. I need a front clip for a wagon or elco to bring it out if any one got one


No problem rog.. if the homie still has one I got u doggie. I will call him around noon.
Much luv and respect homie.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well fuck it whoever feels they can beat me in this hop game then lets do it my car will be at the bbq at washington park and will also be in the parking lot su day night so if you feel you can beat me then please bring your car that goes for anyone any club or ny solo rider out here in sd or la I take on all hops win or lose I dont care I do this shit for fun and want everyone to be happy nd have fun so ko futher more my car will be out this weekend and ready to play with whoever wants it period im no hater I got love for every club and solo rider in this lowrider world if I got it you got it its all in fun no disrespect but please pull up sunday to either spot ill be waiti g and ready


We never called u a hater kid. We all no u do this shit for fun, we all no u will be there Sunday,we all no u change cars like u change socks, we all no u show luv.. but it doesn't change the fact we all wanna and gonna bumper check yo ass one way or another. u better keep that Lincoln because that's the only thing that's gonna protect ur hopping career.
GAME ON NOT OVER MOFO...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHEN DIEGO COMMING TO L,A..? ALWAYS GOOD HOPS THEN


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

When is la cooming to daygo thats a bettet question lol


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *ONE MORE THING PIMP..
> IF I'M WRONG MY BAD BUT IM A PROFESSIONAL WHEN IT COMES TO THIS.
> LETS NOT SAY THEY TEAMED UP TO GET MIKE... LETS SAY MIKE SHIT TALKING TEAMED THEM UP TO GET MIKE. REGARDLESS FOLKS WANNA SEE MIKE GET SERVED IF HE WASN'T FROM GAME OVER I WOULD WANT HIS ASS SERVED TOO..:naughty: REAL SHIT AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG OR LIEING TRU2THAGAME.*


Like u said u know more then me, but what I do kno is the way u typed it up was that it ain't a 3-way hop it's mike versus them...am I wrong? So therefore ur saying that they need to team up to take on mike. Which isn't the case, but that's kinda like 4 to 5 individuals from different clubs coming together to take on 1 club. Just trying to keep it real pimp juice.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> We never called u a hater kid. We all no u do this shit for fun, we all no u will be there Sunday,we all no u change cars like u change socks, we all no u show luv.. but it doesn't change the fact we all wanna and gonna bumper check yo ass one way or another. u better keep that Lincoln because that's the only thing that's gonna protect ur hopping career.
> GAME ON NOT OVER MOFO...


Na I never said anyone called me a hater or anything just letting it be known thats all and for this lincoln fuck this lincoln 8m cool off trailer shit I want back in the streets pimpin thwts where I have my fun at


----------



## A-Loc (Apr 18, 2012)

hey anybody got any clubs willing to come up to riverside cali to show your cars.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Like u said u know more then me, but what I do kno is the way u typed it up was that it ain't a 3-way hop it's mike versus them...am I wrong? So therefore ur saying that they need to team up to take on mike. Which isn't the case, but that's kinda like 4 to 5 individuals from different clubs coming together to take on 1 club. Just trying to keep it real pimp juice.


*UR NOT WRONG AT ALL MY BROTHA.. I NEVER SAID I KNOW MORE THAN U I SAID I WATCH AND ABSORB ALOT OF THINGS IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD AND I'M USUALLY ON POINT.
I'M NOT SAYING THEY NEED TO TEAM UP TO GET MIKE. I'M SAYING IT'S NOT GOING TO BE A NORMAL 3 WAY HOP MAY THE BEST MAN WIN.:no: 
IF ALL 3 OF THEM WAS IN A CASH HOP COMPETITION. IF MIKE WON THEY WOULDN'T HATE HIM THEY WOULD JUST BE A LIL PISSED FOR NOT GETTING THE CASH.:banghead: 
EITHER ONE OF THEM COULD WIN AND THEY WOULD BE HAPPY FOR EACH OTHER AND MOST LIKELY SPLIT THE MONEY BECAUSE IF ONE WINS THEY BOTH WIN.:h5: 
NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE IT IS WHAT IT IS.:dunno: I SEEN IT HAPPEN AND IVE DONE IT MYSELF IN THE PAST.:naughty:
THE WHT KID IS NOT FAVORED WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP SHIT PERIOD. I MEAN WHO REALLY WANT'S TO LOSE TO THE WHT KID FROM NORTH CAROLINA IN ANY SPORT,FIGHT OR HOP:rimshot: U DON'T THINK IF U WERE TO HOP AGAINST ONE OF ALLENS CLOSE HOMIES FROM ANOTHER CLUB HE WOULDN'T SUPPORT HIM TO SERVE U?:twak: U BETTER THINK AGAIN BUDDY..:drama:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> that's kinda like 4 to 5 individuals from different clubs coming together to take on 1 club. Just trying to keep it real pimp juice.


*EXACTLY MY BROTHA.. U STARTING TO FEEL ME A LIL.
THOSE 4 TO 5 INDIVIDUALS WASN'T FEELING HOW THERE CLUB REACTED TO THAT 1 CLUB SMASHING AND CLOWNING THEM.:tears: SO THEY COME TOGETHER,MAKE A PLAN,AGREE AND STAY ON THE SAME PAGE/MOVEMENT. IT'S KIND OF LIKE THE SHOW "THE A-TEAM"
DIFFERENT MEN ON THE SAME MISSION.:h5:
TOMORROW NOT PROMISE I NEED A PIECE OF THE CAKE,VIDEO'S,WINS,FAME NOW.:naughty: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HEY ROGER I GOT THAT FRONT END FOR U DOGGIE I WILL CALL U LATER TONIGHT.

SO MANNY IS WILL COMING OUT TO PLAY, I'M SURE HE GOT THE WORD BY NOW.*


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Sick ass picks from the park this past Sunday ...Thanks for posting !!! Big Thanks to the CROWD CC for always showing there hospitality :thumbsup: Much love and God Bless ... See yall soon!


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

SD TTT


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> Sick ass picks from the park this past Sunday ...Thanks for posting !!! Big Thanks to the CROWD CC for always showing there hospitality :thumbsup: Much love and God Bless ... See yall soon!


Sorry pappy I wanted to take pic of the clubs that 
Went but my batt died on my camera...but ill take a lot of pic
Next week at Ur picnic...everybody need to come out next week..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HEY ROGER I GOT THAT FRONT END FOR U DOGGIE I WILL CALL U LATER TONIGHT.
> 
> SO MANNY IS WILL COMING OUT TO PLAY, I'M SURE HE GOT THE WORD BY NOW.*


 I don't know how we just went thru 2 pages of talkin bout setting up a hop with a guy that doesn't even come on here to run his mouth like the rest of us... As far as I know he is dealing with a thing called life and is putting in major hours at work , so I think it's safe to say that you will see him when he is ready to play. I don't think he is gonna try to rush just cuz mike is gonna sell his car.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> I don't know how we just went thru 2 pages of talkin bout setting up a hop with a guy that doesn't even come on here to run his mouth like the rest of us... As far as I know he is dealing with a thing called life and is putting in major hours at work , so I think it's safe to say that you will see him when he is ready to play. I don't think he is gonna try to rush just cuz mike is gonna sell his car.


Its got nothing to do with rushing cause im selling my car we jus tryna have some 3xcitment so im calling out people with high inch cars to have fun thats all pimpin but whats up with your car bring out the monte this sunday theres been some street cars out to ho0 with


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So im guessing then I dont need to bring my car out sunday


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I hear you on trying to get some excitement going. :Thumbsup: san diego appreciates that. As far as my bucket,It will be out soon. I just wanna be legit and feel good about it when it does.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I don't know how we just went thru 2 pages of talkin bout setting up a hop with a guy that doesn't even come on here to run his mouth like the rest of us... As far as I know he is dealing with a thing called life and is putting in major hours at work , so I think it's safe to say that you will see him when he is ready to play. I don't think he is gonna try to rush just cuz mike is gonna sell his car.


*ROGER DON'T COME HERE TO RUN HIS MOUTH LIKE US EITHER BUT HE COMES AND SPEAK HIS PEACE AND LET IT BE KNOWN THAT HE'S COMING.:yes:
WELL LETS NOT SAY MIKE IS SELLING HIS CAR..:no: LETS SAY MIKE CALLING OUT WILL FOR A HOP.:naughty: 
WE ALL DEALING WITH LIFE MY BROTHA AND THIS LOWRIDER WORLD IS APART OF OUR LIFE IF ITS IN U AND NOT ON U.
IT'S A BLESSING TO WORK MAJOR HOURS WHICH THE CLUB SHOULD UNDERSTAND. WHY DON'T YA'LL BRING IT OUT FOR HIM AND LET MY BOY DON DON OR MY BOY FRED SMACK THE BACK BUMPER...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> So im guessing then I dont need to bring my car out sunday


*IT KIND OF SEEMS LIKE THAT GAME OVER RIDA.. WELL MY KIDS HAVE A BET WE WILL SEE WHO WINS.:drama: ONE SAY'S THERE COMING TO SERVE US ASAP.:yes: THE OTHER 2 SAY THERE GONNA WAIT TILL THERE PICNIC TO SHOW UP.:inout: ALL I KNOW IS ****** SAID WAIT TILL 2013 AND I STILL AIN'T SEEN SHIT YET AND WE ALMOST HALF WAY INTO THE YEAR.
WELL ROGER SAID HE WANT'S ACTION BUT I WOULD KEEP THAT HOP EXCLUSIVE LIKE YA'LL DID LAST TIME.

BY THE WAY UR RIGHT.. 
FUCK THAT LINCOLN GET ON THAT BACK BUMPER CLEAN/CHROME STREET RIDA SHIT U WERE TALKING ABOUT. I SEE YOUR VISION NOW WHT WARRIOR.:worship:*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

That lac has been around for many moons and I think she is used to being stroked and likes being fucked by her master. :biggrin: , but all jokes aside as far as I know it ain't ready to play, but when it is


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> That lac has been around for many moons and I think she is used to being stroked and likes being fucked by her master. :biggrin: , but all jokes aside as far as I know it ain't ready to play, but when it is


*I AGREE WITH U 100% TRU2THAGAME.. MR. SWITCHHANDS/STICKYFINGERS HAS BEEN THE ONLY ONE WHO HITS THAT MONSTER...
WE USE TO CALL HIM ONE OF THOSE NAMES BACK OF IN THE DAY.. THE GOOD OLE DAYS..*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT KIND OF SEEMS LIKE THAT GAME OVER RIDA.. WELL MY KIDS HAVE A BET WE WILL SEE WHO WINS.:drama: ONE SAY'S THERE COMING TO SERVE US ASAP.:yes: THE OTHER 2 SAY THERE GONNA WAIT TILL THERE PICNIC TO SHOW UP.:inout: ALL I KNOW IS ****** SAID WAIT TILL 2013 AND I STILL AIN'T SEEN SHIT YET AND WE ALMOST HALF WAY INTO THE YEAR.
> WELL ROGER SAID HE WANT'S ACTION BUT I WOULD KEEP THAT HOP EXCLUSIVE LIKE YA'LL DID LAST TIME.
> 
> BY THE WAY UR RIGHT..
> FUCK THAT LINCOLN GET ON THAT BACK BUMPER CLEAN/CHROME STREET RIDA SHIT U WERE TALKING ABOUT. I SEE YOUR VISION NOW WHT WARRIOR.:worship:*


Now you see my vision pimpin fuck this lincoln lol imma bring it out one more time on sunday jus cause I was talking so ill bring it out jus for the fans and put him on the bumper one more time for the fans/crowd


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a hook up on some 175/70/14 tires


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

All Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome ...:yes:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What up sd anyone cruising tonight


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> What up sd anyone cruising tonight


WHERE YOU GOONA BE PLAYA I WANNA SEE THAT LINCOLN...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

_TTT FOR A BEAUTIFUL DAY IS SUNNY SAN DIEGO!!!! _:nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> WHERE YOU GOONA BE PLAYA I WANNA SEE THAT LINCOLN...


Im not gonna bring it out tomorrow nibody to hop with so imma leave it parked


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

*DAMN I NEVER KNEW IT WAS OK TO KNOW A ***** FOR 10 YEARS THEN HE TURN AROUND AND TURN INTO A SNITCH BITCH (CHAIO) FUCK I GUESS LIKE FATHER LIKE SON TWO BITCH ASS ******. WHY WOULD A ***** STILL FUCK WITH THIS GUY. FUCK FREE MY ***** ARCHMAN*


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Im not gonna bring it out tomorrow nibody to hop with so imma leave it parked



washington park???


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

61chev said:


> *DAMN I NEVER KNEW IT WAS OK TO KNOW A ***** FOR 10 YEARS THEN HE TURN AROUND AND TURN INTO A SNITCH BITCH (CHAIO) FUCK I GUESS LIKE FATHER LIKE SON TWO BITCH ASS ******. WHY WOULD A ***** STILL FUCK WITH THIS GUY. FUCK FREE MY ***** ARCHMAN*


Whaaaaat!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> *DAMN I NEVER KNEW IT WAS OK TO KNOW A ***** FOR 10 YEARS THEN HE TURN AROUND AND TURN INTO A SNITCH BITCH (CHAIO) FUCK I GUESS LIKE FATHER LIKE SON TWO BITCH ASS ******. WHY WOULD A ***** STILL FUCK WITH THIS GUY. FUCK FREE MY ***** ARCHMAN*


*DAAMN WHO FUCKING WITH DUDE? I THOUGHT HE WAS M.I.A
FREE BIG ARCHIE...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> View attachment 620408
> All Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome ...:yes:


*BUMP FOR THE STYLISTICS HOMIES FROM THE BIG S.D.
ARE U GUYS CONNECTED TO THE L.A CHAPTER? *


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BUMP FOR THE STYLISTICS HOMIES FROM THE BIG S.D.
> ARE U GUYS CONNECTED TO THE L.A CHAPTER? *


 Yes Sir :thumbsup: INC...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I cant wait to be a chipper back in the streets


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Any of the homies need anything let me know... I have a few chevy parts for sale.



































old school echo power booster


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Any of the homies need anything let me know... I have a few chevy parts for sale.
> View attachment 620980
> 
> View attachment 620981
> ...



:nicoderm: I SEE I NEED TO KEEP MY GOOD EYE ON YOU BIGJOE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just tryin to get rid of extra stuff from the garage..I need to pay the IRS...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Just tryin to get rid of extra stuff from the garage..I need to pay the IRS...


:thumbsdown: that sucks homie hope your shit works out


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Its alright homie just tryin to make a lil money back so i can mess with this rag..


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

What's going on sd where's the spot tonight, fambam


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Its alright homie just tryin to make a lil money back so i can mess with this rag..



SEEEEEEEEEEE I TOLD YOU I GOTTA KEEP MY EYE ON YOU MR. "RAG"!!!!!!!!........... DAMN HOMIE GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Not a 60s rag...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont feel bad , lowmike,im starting over agin for a reup/better car,saveing up once agin,/money wise,/,


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Not a 60s rag...
> View attachment 621018


MY BROTHA IT'S STILL A CLEAN ASS RAG!!!!! ONE DAY ILL HAVE MY TOP PUSHED BACK!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,for the daygo riders doing that thang and putting in/lowlow /daygo on map scene,ill be in it,later,^, my post,


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Any of the homies need anything let me know... I have a few chevy parts for sale.
> View attachment 620980
> 
> View attachment 620981
> ...


chrome glass packs if so how much


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Video the hop 2nite for the guys that can't make it out..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> chrome glass packs if so how much


Those are Harley parts bro..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Video the hop 2nite for the guys that can't make it out..


No hop tonight nobody showed up


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ttt fellas anything goi g on this week any cruising


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SINCE THE LOWRIDER WORLD IS HELLA SLOW. :barf:I GUESS IT'S TIME FOR ME TO GET BACK TO SOME DOG BREEDINGS.:yes: SO TO U RIDAZ THAT ALWAYS WANTED A PAPER BULLY PIT. HERE'S UR CHANCE FELLAS.:thumbsup: I WILL KEEP YA'LL POSTED ON FUTURE FACTOR BREEDINGS.
































YA'LL GET THE IDEA.. PM OR CALL ME TO ADD YOUR FAMILY NAME ON THE WAITING LIST AND TRUST ME WHEN I BREED THERES ALWAYS A WAITING LIST. 
FA SHO KENNELS PRODUCE SOME OF THE BEST WELL TEMP BULLY'S IN THE WORLD.*:worship:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I CAN GET SHORT,TALL,SKINNY,FAT,BROWN,RED,BLUE,BLACK ECT... KIND OF BULLY PIT U WANT. SOME TRADES AND PAYMENT PLANS ARE AVAILABLE.
WHAT ARE U STARING AND THINKING ABOUT? GO TALK TO THE WIFEY AND KIDS CALL OR PM ME SO I CAN PUT IN YOUR REQUEST. 
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!








YOUR LOWRIDER DOGG BREEDING PATNA STEFEEZY..*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Also for sale I got tea cup bully pits , you can save a lot of money on food comes with paper as well let me know


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

I got a 2001 LEXUS IS300 CLEAN TITLE, 180XXXMI, STOCK HID HEADLIGHTS, SUNROOF/MOONROOF, STOCK RIMS PAINTED GLOSS BLACK WITH BRAND NEW TIRES JST PAID $800 FOR THE TIRES WITH WARRENTY, RUNS GREAT REAL STRONG, NOT ABUSED, CLEAN INTERIOR JST NEEDS A GOOD DETAILING COMES WITH A SET OF 19IN RIMS THAT WHERE PREVIOUSLY ON THE CAR, EVERYTHING STOCK ON THE VEHICLE WELL MAINTAINED... 

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A 63 OR 64 IMPALA LOOKIN FOR A RAG BUT MIGHT BE OPEN TO HARDTOPS AND OTHER YEARS MUST BE RUNNING GOOD NO PROBLEMS, IF NEEDED WILL ADD CASH ON TOP OF TRADE


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP^^^


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Not a 60s rag...
> View attachment 621018
> [/QUOT:wave:E]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up homie...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 623347


 X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

looking 2 trade 84 light bezels and grill 4 a 83 or a new 83 header pannel 4 a 84 hmu


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

whats happening in San D easter weekend?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What it do fellas


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone hoppin tonight


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a question for anyone who can help,I messure the strokes.and they are 13s so does tht mean they are 12s?..


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one needs used cylenders I have a pair of 8s,10s,12s... 
Could trade for hydro stuff


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

How much for the 8s????


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Taking offers I think 50 they have fittings


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Not a 60s rag...
> View attachment 621018


:fool2:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> :fool2:


Not a nice ass rag like any of yours Marty but i missed my Glasshouse so i have to come a lil bit better then my hard top was...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Orale ! :nicoderm: where everybody go?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> Orale ! :nicoderm: where everybody go?


Getting ready for Saturday pal...all SD need to roll out!!!!
Don't park it drive it...


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Getting ready for Saturday pal...all SD need to roll out!!!!
> Don't park it drive it...


What's going down Saturday?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone have a 61 or 62 Impala stock 4 barrel intake and air cleaner?

PM me


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> View attachment 620408
> All Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome ...:yes:


the homie picnic


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

counterfit69 said:


> What's going down Saturday?


STYLISTICS CAR CLUB PICNIC..


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

P1DAILY619 said:


> STYLISTICS CAR CLUB PICNIC..


Thanks boss


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone need a rear windshield for a 72-76 impala/caprice ? hit me...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone need a rear windshield for a 72-76 impala/caprice ? hit me...


Im ready for those coves bro.


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

619


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Im ready for those coves bro.


 ill try to shoot out there friday afternoon of thats cool


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Where's a mechanic at anybody got a hook up on one


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

La supposedly come down on monday but we will see but if so does anyone got a truck and trailer I could borrow tobtake my car to j street


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Where's a mechanic at anybody got a hook up on one


What ya need done pimp hit my phone


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Service light on and was miss firing in my tc ,but now I need to find out the firing order for the 99 town car 4.6 eng


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Service light on and was miss firing in my tc ,but now I need to find out the firing order for the 99 town car 4.6 eng



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn.2carpros.com/automotive_pictures/433905_46L_firing_order_1.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.2carpros.com/questions/lincoln-town-car-2000-lincoln-town-car-missfiring&h=300&w=300&sz=14&tbnid=L3bbR-CRby96jM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=101&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfiring%2Border%2B99%2Blincoln%2Btown%2Bcar%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=firing+order+99+lincoln+town+car&usg=__dR3qJD0JvUoI6407wvtnJ3eTqr4=&docid=ns0xeF3Np-lUkM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=lthUUfvaE6vriQLJ2YGQBA&ved=0CEIQ9QEwBA&dur=7302


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Good looking big Joe it was just the plugs and not the coil pack those mofo cost


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> STYLISTICS CAR CLUB PICNIC..


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Thanks to all that made it out yesterday to our BBQ , had a great time ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks to the vendors and of course to all the car clubs and solo riders that showed up, this would not of been possible with out yall !!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy Easter people's


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

sikonenine said:


> Thanks to all that made it out yesterday to our BBQ , had a great time ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks to the vendors and of course to all the car clubs and solo riders that showed up, this would not of been possible with out yall !!!


x2 had some real nice cars out there


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What time is lost Angeles coming and where ??????


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> What time is lost Angeles coming and where ??????


What...???????????


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> What time is lost Angeles coming and where ??????


They not they scared


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP ^^^


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Anyone need a set of 14s with fresh Hancook tires $400 and a set of stocks for my 75 rag*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> *Anyone need a set of 14s with fresh Hancook tires $400 and a set of stocks for my 75 rag*


pics?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Not a 60s rag...
> View attachment 621018


Heres his rag amd I think thats the rims bro


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man mike you keep CHIPPIN by my pad I'm going to have to serve you again !!!!!! Lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Man mike you keep CHIPPIN by my pad I'm going to have to serve you again !!!!!! Lol


Man ill come there right now im at jack in the box right now be ready


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunday pimp I'm at work


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Was up with la they coming


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> Was up with la they coming


Hey give me a call toni


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What's your # I don't have it no more


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Sunday pimp I'm at work


im jus talkin shit pimp we gonna hit traffic in about 30 min if ya wanna roll


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Down town who's going???


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

having funnnnnnnnnn


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I was down ther Inda 9 n I ain't so no body..it was a slow night..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Let's go fellas ..let's pic up the pace on this traffic Shyt ..in ridin on tags frm Nov 2012 with a fucked license cauz I gots the DUI last two weekends....man I been Rollin so much I already went through a fresh set of FIRESTONES 155/80/13 ..so now ima start goo. Through my CORNELLS just to be in traffic ..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Today ..FRIDAY ..cruizin grand has its first night in Escondido..let's go who tryin to be in traffic frm city to city


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CJAY said:


> TTT


Wat it do big Cjay ... How's life bigdogg


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im charg3d ready to cruise hit my line if anyone tryna ride tonight


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Wat it do big Cjay ... How's life bigdogg


WUTZ GOOD BROTHA IM TRYING TO GET LIKE U HOMIE............. IN TRAFFIC!!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CJAY said:


> WUTZ GOOD BROTHA IM TRYING TO GET LIKE U HOMIE............. IN TRAFFIC!!!!!




Aww man traffic ain't no thang bigg homie..glad all is well with ya big dogg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Who in traffic .. we Rollin out to la Jolla cove ..then downtown and old town who Rollin ..meet ya out ther in traffic ..ima b Inda green 69


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Let's go fellas ..let's pic up the pace on this traffic Shyt ..in ridin on tags frm Nov 2012 with a fucked license cauz I gots the DUI last two weekends....man I been Rollin so much I already went through a fresh set of FIRESTONES 155/80/13 ..so now ima start goo. Through my CORNELLS just to be in traffic ..


You know this big dogg. Its the same mufuckas that gona come through.
Ain't nobody new gona pull through. U notice how all sudden it be quiet on the boards? :nicoderm:

May I suggest you save you cornells and use your other other OTHER set of extra tires :biggrin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,i wish I could help out to suport daygo ridein,shit all badd/fucked up for me , its a long story , sorry yall,but im out for 3/5years of till comeing,out with a rider......, agin....., ttt for the riders putting it down for now,.....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I stay in traffic didnt get home til 5am this morning what a night yall fellas need to get in these streets and roll there to much fun out there


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> You know this big dogg. Its the same mufuckas that gona come through.
> Ain't nobody new gona pull through. U notice how all sudden it be quiet on the boards? :nicoderm:
> 
> May I suggest you save you cornells and use your other other OTHER set of extra tires :biggrin:


Haha ..man we should start a tire shop ...

Yea shit gets all silent in this mofo...almost like if someone died...but when a picnic is mentioned erbody hits these boards n all of a sudden they real riders cauz they washin their car to "cruiz" but yet they only going a few blocks to PARK there car again ......but well that's real riding to them ...Fuck it ... The 
5 trafic riders gonna keep on Rollin n have fun


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I stay in traffic didnt get home til 5am this morning what a night yall fellas need to get in these streets and roll there to much fun out there


See that's Wat the Fuck I'm talkin bout ..some real lowridin Shyt ...some mofo wanna talk bout how hood the old days was n how erbody would cruiz highland n go here n ther..man Fuck that don't talk bout it be bout it and come li w it with 5-6 riders who do this Shyt on the real


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yall come ride with solid riders man ..summer is here..if not well we will b passing u up when u in ur stock daily gas saver car while we mobbin with the lolos n not givin a Fuck ...Wat it doo jimmy ..hit me up pimp ..got hoes lined up for this comin Friday player


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt,i wish I could help out to suport daygo ridein,shit all badd/fucked up for me , its a long story , sorry yall,but im out for 3/5years of till comeing,out
> ........
> It's all good big dogg .. we no u would b mobbin to big homie ..u can always ride with one of us n see Wat it do man
> ....
> ...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank u , aph,shit was fucking skankedless,but when i do come back out with a rider, itlk be like my avi lil.com pic,1964/1963 dippin,ill come out harder next time,the great americn dream car,liveing leagl bigg player/type car,the,impala,


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,for daygo do all years going on,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW.. I HEAR U STREET RIDAZ SPEAKING ON THAT STREET TRAFFIC LIFE.:yes: YA'LL AIN'T ALONE!:no:
SD HOPPERS FEEL THE SAME WAY..:tears: WE CAN'T GET A HOP IF WE PAID FOR ONE. THAT'S WHY GAME OVER/SD IS IN L.A PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CITY AS I SPEAK TO GET A HOP.:naughty:
BUT DON'T TRIP HOMIES...ALL OF GAME OVER SDCC WILL BE JOINING YA'LL LINE UP REAL SOON EVEN THO MIKE,JIMMY AND ROB IS ALREADY IN THE LINE UP. 
YALL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP S.D STREET RIDING ALIVE. :h5: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*U AIN'T NEVER LIED AP... THIS BOARD IS HELLA BUNK! WELL I GUESS I CAN SHARE WHAT STEFEEZY BEEN UP TOO THE PAST FEW WEEKS.
I GOT HOMIES FALLING ASLEEP WITH FOOD IN THERE HANDS..








KID TEXTING WHILE HE SLEEP...








KID BIRTHDAYS BACK TO BACK...








SITTING IN ACTING CLASSES FOR THE KIDS.. IT WAS A LONG DAY IN THAT BITCH...








AND HELLA CROWDED WITH PARENTS AND KIDS..








SCHOOL AWARDS BACK TO BACK THANKS TO MY BOYZ.. THANKS FOR KEEPING DAD SMILEING BOYZ!!
















EASTER EGG HUNT WITH MY ANGLES...
















OFCOURSE HAD TO GO PRAISE THE LORD ON RESURRECTION SUNDAY AT THE LIGHT HOUSE. FIRST TIME THERE AND IT WAS A VERY NICE CHURCH.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*2 FULL WEEKS OF FAMILY ONLY.. IT WAS A WHOLE LOT OF OTHER STUFF TO ADD BUT U GUYS GET THE IDEA. FAMILY FIRST THAN OUR HOBBY.:angel:
OK SO NOW I'M BACK TO MY GAME OVER/LOWRIDER FAMILY AND I HAVE TO SHARE WITH YA'LL EVEN THO THE HOMIES MIGHT NOT AGREE BUT FUCK IT I DON'T HOLD SECRECTS TO GOOD.:uh:
8 LONG HR DRIVE OUT AND 10 LONG HRS DRIVE BACK HOME..:banghead: MAAN MY SLEEP IS STILL FUCKED UP AND MY BITCH IS STILL TALKING SHIT ABOUT THAT MISSION.:rant: 








YEA THAT'S RIGHT ALL THAT FUCKIN DRIVING TO GO SHOP FOR A FUCKIN CHEVY!! :facepalm:
I NEED TO WRITE A BOOK CALLED...THE THINGS ****** WILL DO FOR A RAG CHEVY!!:bowrofl:








THE GOOD THING/BLESSING ABOUT THE LONG RIDE WAS MY GAME OVER RIDAZ WASN'T WITH THE WINDOW SHOPPING SHIT AT ALL.:nicoderm:
MAAN IF I WAS A CUTT THROAT I WOULD OF DID A HIT AND RUN..:sprint::rofl:








MONEY SEE MONEY GONE..:inout: MAAN I WISH I HAD A CHEVY TO SELL I WOULD BE ON TOP RIGHT NOW.:banghead: 
GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!:thumbsup:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!







*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *2 FULL WEEKS OF FAMILY ONLY.. IT WAS A WHOLE LOT OF OTHER STUFF TO ADD BUT U GUYS GET THE IDEA. FAMILY FIRST THAN OUR HOBBY.:angel:
> OK SO NOW I'M BACK TO MY GAME OVER/LOWRIDER FAMILY AND I HAVE TO SHARE WITH YA'LL EVEN THO THE HOMIES MIGHT NOT AGREE BUT FUCK IT I DON'T HOLD SECRECTS TO GOOD.:uh:
> 8 LONG HR DRIVE OUT AND 10 LONG HRS DRIVE BACK HOME..:banghead: MAAN MY SLEEP IS STILL FUCKED UP AND MY BITCH IS STILL TALKING SHIT ABOUT THAT MISSION.:rant:
> 
> ...


Dam pappy looking good n yes fam frist but dam playa 
A rag 62 that's my dream rag 62 need to put some more pics
Of that rag daddy n it looks clean...funny shit Ur son texting
While Sleep ..I have those days too when I get some crown
In me..hahahaha


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

bottoms up paisa edition neto on the switch serving switch man last night


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

bottoms up sd smashn


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

the homie the white kid also putting it down 4 the city and the reast of the game over cc SD


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

SD2 la


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

crackn bumper white kid


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

fun day yesterday with everyone that rolled up 2 la bottoms up fam all the game over cc so cal cc curbcide cc and who ever else that rolled out:drama:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

luissd said:


> bottoms up paisa edition neto on the switch serving switch man last night


 this is big boi on the switch in this vid the other vid is 2ith neto on the switch props to eberyone


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

* TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO WE NEED TO COME TOGETHER FOR A SPECIAL DAY FOR ARE FELLOW RIDER AND MENTOR (FREEMAN). WE ARE GONNA HAVE A CARAVAN TO HIS HOUSE WE ARE GONNA MEET AT THE MCDONALD'S OFF OF HIGHLAND AVE, IN NATIONAL CITY AT 5:00PM. PLEASE COME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT FOR THE MAN.














*


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

tha homie big boi putting tha homie pitbulls shit on tha bumper HARD!!!!!!! 4 wins for pitbull


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

island sunset said:


> * TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO WE NEED TO COME TOGETHER FOR A SPECIAL DAY FOR ARE FELLOW RIDER AND MENTOR (FREEMAN). WE ARE GONNA HAVE A CARAVAN TO HIS HOUSE WE ARE GONNA MEET AT THE MCDONALD'S OFF OF HIGHLAND AVE, IN NATIONAL CITY AT 5:00PM. PLEASE COME AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT FOR THE MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gameover will be there whats the address to the mcdonalds


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

It was Big Boy on the switch serving Switch Man in this video,Nate Dog got Rick from Strictly Ridin, thx to Bottoms Up for building my car ,Big Boy and Thomas for backing me up from SD to the streets of LA .Work hard play hard lil girls ill keep mowing lawns to make this shit happen again. 
RagTops Pitbull


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> this is big boi on the switch in this vid the other vid is 2ith neto on the switch props to eberyone


 Big boy u got down in this video mang


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *2 FULL WEEKS OF FAMILY ONLY.. IT WAS A WHOLE LOT OF OTHER STUFF TO ADD BUT U GUYS GET THE IDEA. FAMILY FIRST THAN OUR HOBBY.:angel:
> OK SO NOW I'M BACK TO MY GAME OVER/LOWRIDER FAMILY AND I HAVE TO SHARE WITH YA'LL EVEN THO THE HOMIES MIGHT NOT AGREE BUT FUCK IT I DON'T HOLD SECRECTS TO GOOD.:uh:
> 8 LONG HR DRIVE OUT AND 10 LONG HRS DRIVE BACK HOME..:banghead: MAAN MY SLEEP IS STILL FUCKED UP AND MY BITCH IS STILL TALKING SHIT ABOUT THAT MISSION.:rant:
> 
> ...


Bobby doin big things... ill be with you in a rag sooon... congrats


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i need a rag...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

That's was up bobby doing big things


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh shit?!, dam,thats a stacc,u get down with ur badd self,bj619,!!!,


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> It was Big Boy on the switch serving Switch Man in this video,Nate Dog got Rick from Strictly Ridin, thx to Bottoms Up for building my car ,Big Boy and Thomas for backing me up from SD to the streets of LA .Work hard play hard lil girls ill keep mowing lawns to make this shit happen again.
> RagTops Pitbull


damn no love homie I understand ya dont like white kids


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

what?:facepalm:,i gess we still race trippin?:scrutinize:dam,shit just got real in here,:dunno:,:yessad:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Dam pappy looking good n yes fam frist but dam playa
> A rag 62 that's my dream rag 62 need to put some more pics
> Of that rag daddy n it looks clean...funny shit Ur son texting
> While Sleep ..I have those days too when I get some crown
> In me..hahahaha


*I GOT U DOGGIE I WILL SNAP SOME SNEAK PEAKS OF IT SOME TIME THIS WEEK. I WILL EITHER POST THEM OR PM U THIS BABY. LS MOTOR AND SOME MORE SHIT!
TEXTIN OFF THE CROWN IS SOME FUNNY SHIT. I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING UR WAY DOGGIE AND I HAVEN'T FORGOT ABOUT THE STRIPPER PARTY AT BIG BOYS RESTAURANT.
I JUST BEEN A LIL TIED UP WITH A BUNCH OF BS. *


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

:thumbsdown:ttt,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

luissd said:


> fun day yesterday with everyone that rolled up 2 la bottoms up fam all the game over cc so cal cc curbcide cc and who ever else that rolled out:drama:


*CONGRATS TO ALL OF SD FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. HOPE YA'LL STAY READY FOR WHEN THEY POP UP AND TRUST ME THERE GOING TO POP UP. STAY READY FOR U DON'T HAVE TO GET READY...

STR8 GAME RIDAZ WERE YA'LL AT?? YA'LL MISSING OUT ON THIS CITY 2 CITY REAL RIDA SHIT.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 630190
> 
> 
> 
> i need a rag...


*JUST LIKE MONEY TALKS TO U... IT TALKS THE SAME WAY TO ME... BRAND NEW EVERYTHING AND EVERY NUMBER ON THIS BITCH IS MATCHING. REAL RAG WITH REAL PINK SLIP!!!!*:thumbsup: * I DON'T WANNA SELL IT BUT IF MY BED COULD LOOK LIKE YOURS.. FUCK THIS RAG!!*


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

If the Lincoln wasn't there I would have been the only car representing SD thx homie Mike


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *JUST LIKE MONEY TALKS TO U... IT TALKS THE SAME WAY TO ME... BRAND NEW EVERYTHING AND EVERY NUMBER ON THIS BITCH IS MATCHING. REAL RAG WITH REAL PINK SLIP!!!!*:thumbsup: * I DON'T WANNA SELL IT BUT IF MY BED COULD LOOK LIKE YOURS.. FUCK THIS RAG!!*


 EEEEWWWWWWWW WWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :thumbsup:Now thats what im talking about , That trey is looking tempting right about now ... Money talks Joe :yes:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

View attachment 630261
:biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*U BALLERS WITH ALL THIS MONEY IN THE AIR GOT ME PUMP UP. I AIN'T FELT THIS HUNGRY IN A LONG TIME. ONE OF MY YARD SELLS STARTS RIGHT NOW!
PM ME OR CALL. I HAVEN'T THOUGHT OF PRICES BUT THIS SHIT GOTTA GO!!
DETAIL VAN WITH 80 GALLON TANK AND PRESSURE WASHER READY TO GO.
















02 YUKON DENALI 100,000 MILES ON IT COMES WITH NO RIMS OR MUSIC. I WILL POST RECENT PICS TOMORROW.








87 CUTTY.. SINGLE PUMP 9 BATTERY'S ON THE BUMPER FAST. WILL SELL WITH OR WITHOUT SET UP. WILL SELL WITH OR WITHOUT FULL WRAP FRAME. CAR STILL NEEDS A LIL BIT OF LOVE AND YOUR THE MAN PERIOD POINT BLANK!































*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Fashow,how much will the ragg tre go for?, ttt , for info /for futre ref for me,


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I GOT U DOGGIE I WILL SNAP SOME SNEAK PEAKS OF IT SOME TIME THIS WEEK. I WILL EITHER POST THEM OR PM U THIS BABY. LS MOTOR AND SOME MORE SHIT!
> TEXTIN OFF THE CROWN IS SOME FUNNY SHIT. I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING UR WAY DOGGIE AND I HAVEN'T FORGOT ABOUT THE STRIPPER PARTY AT BIG BOYS RESTAURANT.
> I JUST BEEN A LIL TIED UP WITH A BUNCH OF BS. *


HELL YEAH... PM PIC THATS KOOL, JUST LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 630190
> 
> 
> i need a rag...


see I always knew you was the one with all the money


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahw Shyt FASHO u kno I so deep in this lowridin shit that I can't be stopped..AP HUSTL ain't passmogg ..so me being the fuckin real rider I is went n bought a VIRGIN _69! Impala for a good oballer amount.8K..u kno money comes n goes so I bought this bix to stay ..I'm the 3rd owner n it only got 93 k of miles on machin numbers..yea other peeps got better shit than me ..but it was mostly previously built and my shit b Rollin non stop ..sd to the top


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh n on some other real traffic Shyt we got 12 sets of 155/80/13- tires white wall ..NO MILE STARS!!!!!!!!! Real riders Rollin nonstop ..no pics needed cauz all lowrider family know what us few cruisers r about..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Oh n on some other real traffic Shyt we got 12 sets of 155/80/13- tires white wall ..NO MILE STARS!!!!!!!!! Real riders Rollin nonstop ..no pics needed cauz all lowrider family know what us few cruisers r about..


Whats good pimp im ready to put some more miles on these tires where we rollin to


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Big Joe, Lookin Good:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 630190
> 
> 
> i need a rag...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> see I always knew you was the one with all the money


shyt mike u be the one always with some new shyt,.,.n erbody know bigjoe stays with some stacks man..baller


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Whats good pimp im ready to put some more miles on these tires where we rollin to


wats good player,, lets roll to casino inda riders,.,.friday cruizin grand ,..,they gots some riders out there but they aint never seen no bumber checkin so all u hoppers lets go to escondido n give em a show they aint never seen before.,.,

shyt they got love for us.,.,memeber a few years back we had the mayor of esco come and greet us n shyt hahah,.,.im headed to la jolla cove right now inda rider.,,.see ya in traffic


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it doo daygo.,.,it been a while since we had a good long cruiz frm SD to up north LA area,.,.i see hoppers out there smashing bumber n doing what they do best.,,.so im setting up a cruiz up to BAKERSFEILD a big picnic goin down up there free food and drinks , bounce house for kids music but most importanat of all we gonna be in traffic,.,.location is BEACH PARK BAKERSFIELD CA

its goin down on MAY 5 

its bout that time we get shyt poppin of n hit these streets.,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tonight is the padres opening night at petco park,.,.down town going to be thick sofar 69 ways and I will be out n bout hittin traffic,.,.erbody start chargin ur batts and wipin down ur riders n get into some traffic shyt,..,


see ya in traffic


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> wats good player,, lets roll to casino inda riders,.,.friday cruizin grand ,..,they gots some riders out there but they aint never seen no bumber checkin so all u hoppers lets go to escondido n give em a show they aint never seen before.,.,
> 
> shyt they got love for us.,.,memeber a few years back we had the mayor of esco come and greet us n shyt hahah,.,.im headed to la jolla cove right now inda rider.,,.see ya in traffic


Im down for the casino when we rollin lets hit sycuan and valet the riders right in front like always


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> tonight is the padres opening night at petco park,.,.down town going to be thick sofar 69 ways and I will be out n bout hittin traffic,.,.erbody start chargin ur batts and wipin down ur riders n get into some traffic shyt,..,
> 
> Out
> see ya in traffic


there is a cruise today for steve freeman all of sd meeting at mcdonalds on highland and cruiseing to his pad to bbq and chill then eberyone in traffic after 1630 highland ave national city ca is the address to the mcdonalds


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Aph,lowmike, ya , post up at grand esco friday,im there,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Fashow,how much will the ragg tre go for?, ttt , for info /for futre ref for me,


*MAAN MY BAD 64DIPPIN/BIG JOE..:squint: SEEMS THAT MY CLUB AND KIDS ARE TALKING HELLA SHIT TO ME AND GAVE ME A CHANGE OF HEART ABOUT SELLIN MRS JACKSON!!:twak::buttkick::tears::loco:

THEY ASK ME WHAT MR.JACKSON GOING TO DO WITHOUT MRS.JACKSON??:dunno::finger:
MR.JACKSON*

























*MRS JACKSON...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MAN I REALLY WANT THE MONEY SO I CAN GO PARTY FOR A MONTH STR8!!:tears: LORD KNOWS I NEED A VACTION!!*:run:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Is the gold/grey trey hard topp sellin too?, let me know agin,for futre refcene,


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

you know i have always like that rag but o well ill keep my stacks and find somethin i want















im in no rush the lowrider game in SD sucks rite now anyways


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MAN I REALLY WANT THE MONEY SO I CAN GO PARTY FOR A MONTH STR8!!:tears: LORD KNOWS I NEED A VACTION!!*:run:


all $100s pimp no $50s


----------



## KLIQUE 63 RAG (Jan 8, 2013)

BIGJOE619 said:


> you know i have always like that rag but o well ill keep my stacks and find somethin i want
> View attachment 630668
> 
> View attachment 630669
> ...


20k will get you a nice Hardtop


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i just got rid of a super clean hard top...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> you know i have always like that rag but o well ill keep my stacks and find somethin i want
> View attachment 630668
> 
> im in no rush the lowrider game in SD sucks rite now anyways


I'M WORKING ON IT AS WE SPEAK JOE. MY KIDS AND CLUB IS TRIPPIN ON ME BUT U MY BOY AND I WANNA SEE U IN MRS.JACKSON WITH THE TOP DOWN.:yes:
I WILL HIT YOUR PHONE IN A BIT..




BIGJOE619 said:


> all $100s pimp no $50s


I ALREADY KNOW HOMIE..:tears:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Big joe u got ridd of ur 62???


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,plus , some clean rider$$!!! In effect,do not try to ajust ur visons , we are takein control what u see,all is ok


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

1BADLAC said:


> Big joe u got ridd of ur 62???[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes sir.. i really wasnt tryin to sell it but a guy came with a offer i couldnt refuse...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I'M WORKING ON IT AS WE SPEAK JOE. MY KIDS AND CLUB IS TRIPPIN ON ME BUT U MY BOY AND I WANNA SEE U IN MRS.JACKSON WITH THE TOP DOWN.:yes:
> I WILL HIT YOUR PHONE IN A BIT..
> 
> 
> I ALREADY KNOW HOMIE..:tears:


No big rush i dont have big money just some money i need to sell my 75 rag to come close to what u are askin


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> No big rush i dont have big money just some money i need to sell my 75 rag to come close to what u are askin


*U KNOW YOUR CREDIT IS GOOD OVER BIG HOMIE.. IF THESE DUDES GIVE ME A BREAK U KNOW STEFEEZY GONNA WORK WITH U THE BEST WAY I KNOW HOW.
SAME RULES APPLY TO ALOT OF U RIDAZ OUT THERE..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*JUST GOING THREW MY PICS AND I JUST HAD TO SHARE THESE FEW PICS WITH U GUYS... *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*FUCK IT..... GAME OVER PIC REMIX TIME.....*:run:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I REALLY FORGOT HOW MUCH WORK AND NOISE GAME OVER MADE THE LAST 2 YRS!!! 
BOBBY SAID FUCK IT... REMIX UMM WITH DISK 2!!!!
























































































AIGHT DINNERS READY AND MY BITCH IS TRIPPIN SO THE GAME OVER PIC REMIX IS OVER... IF ANY OTHER CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDA GOT A PIC REMIX PLEASE POST IT UP SO THIS JUST WON'T BE A GAME OVER PARTY. IT AINT NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CAN'T GET NONE. GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP AND IF U NOTICE I LEFT A FEW RIDAZ OUT. 
I WILL POST THEM UP ON VOL.2*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MY FIRST CAR..I WAS 17..84 CUTLASS







2ND CAR I WAS 19.....67 IMPALA





















MY 3RD CAR I WAS 21....65 IMPALA SS


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

TRADED 65 FOR THE 69...PICS WHEN I GOT MY 69 RAG THE NEXT DAY I GOT IT BAGGED ..


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

WHEN IT WAS RED ....MISS THAT SHIT BEING RED














NOW ''THE CROWD PLZ HER'' MY 69 RAG DADDY ..




























MORE TO COME...HERE SOME PICS PAL.... MORE LIKE A OLD SKOOL REMIX FUCK IT THO...THE CROWD TO THE TOP......:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LETS GO SD....MOTIVATION IN SESSION..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 631204
> 
> View attachment 631206
> 
> ...


Beautiful car andbyes when it was red it was beautiful the green looks good tho im jus a red guy I like reds but beautiful car came along way


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I wish I could post pics on here cause I would do a remix jus of the cars ive owned since jan 1st lol


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I wish I could post pics on here cause I would do a remix jus of the cars ive owned since jan 1st lol


u would need ur own thread hahah :rofl:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> wat it doo daygo.,.,it been a while since we had a good long cruiz frm SD to up north LA area,.,.i see hoppers out there smashing bumber n doing what they do best.,,.so im setting up a cruiz up to BAKERSFEILD a big picnic goin down up there free food and drinks , bounce house for kids music but most importanat of all we gonna be in traffic,.,.location is BEACH PARK BAKERSFIELD CA
> 
> its goin down on MAY 5
> 
> its bout that time we get shyt poppin of n hit these streets.,,.


Damn dogg i think you scared em with that real rider shit. No one said a mother fuckin word. But everybody boastin bout "what they got" but nobody down for This real traffic shit. Real money don't talk money. :nicoderm: they got to "motivate themselves" :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Damn dogg i think you scared em with that real rider shit. No one said a mother fuckin word. But everybody boastin bout "what they got" but nobody down for This real traffic shit. Real money don't talk money. :nicoderm: they got to "motivate themselves" :roflmao:



Shyt big dogg u already kno how it is,.,.theres nothing we can do about it.,,.but im glad people buying and sellin cars man,.,.at least they got something to look at cauz nobody doin any ridin anymore,.,.

a lotta ppl say the lowrider scene in sd sucks right now,.,.n well thats caus they make it suck,, cauz if u ask me or mike or 69 ways or rob,.,. shyt we will tell u the shyt is live out here,..,get in ur rider n take a drive to pb DT la jolla shyt mofo will see the shyt is fun and all gravy to the max,.,.

but some ppl just like to own nice cars and park them and take em out 8 times a year out to a picnic and have other ppl be on their nuts bout theys car,.,.fuck it we cant hate on that


u going to cruzin grand tm ?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I wish I could post pics on here cause I would do a remix jus of the cars ive owned since jan 1st lol



hahaha that would be some shyt.,.,we would b on this shyt all dam day tryin to get to the end of that slidewshow hahah

ey u going to cruizin grand tm,.,.

ima b in traffic in a lil ..,hit my line pimp


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Damn dogg i think you scared em with that real rider shit. No one said a mother fuckin word. But everybody boastin bout "what they got" but nobody down for This real traffic shit. Real money don't talk money. :nicoderm: they got to "motivate themselves" :roflmao:


*I GUESS U WASN'T READING TO GOOD PIMP JUICE BECAUSE STEFEEZY SPOKE AND GAVE U STREET RIDAZ PROPS AND SAID ALL OF GAME OVER CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP.
MATTER OF FACT LET ME REPOST IT FOR U...*




FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW.. I HEAR U STREET RIDAZ SPEAKING ON THAT STREET TRAFFIC LIFE.:yes: YA'LL AIN'T ALONE!:no:
> SD HOPPERS FEEL THE SAME WAY..:tears: WE CAN'T GET A HOP IF WE PAID FOR ONE. THAT'S WHY GAME OVER/SD IS IN L.A PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CITY AS I SPEAK TO GET A HOP.:naughty:
> BUT DON'T TRIP HOMIES...ALL OF GAME OVER SDCC WILL BE JOINING YA'LL LINE UP REAL SOON EVEN THO MIKE,JIMMY AND ROB IS ALREADY IN THE LINE UP.
> YALL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP S.D STREET RIDING ALIVE. :h5: *


*FAR AS THE MOTIVE... U AINT MOTIVATING US WITH SHIT SO WE HAVE TO MOTIVATE OURSELFS WHEN OTHER DON'T.. MATTER OF FACT MOTIVATE US WITH SOME TRAFFIC PICS DOWNTOWN OR WITH A PUNK BITCH. WORD OF ADVICE.. REAL MONEY ALWAYS TALK MONEY WHY IN THE HELL U THINK BIG JOE MIGHT BE HAVING THIS RAG IF MY CREW STOP HATING. IT'S CALLED MONEY TALK AND BULLSHIT WALKS...
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> LETS GO SD....MOTIVATION IN SESSION..


*ON THE REAL DOGGIE... LET LAYITLOW/SD KNOW WHAT IT REALLY DO.:h5: WEATHER IF YOUR IN TRAFFIC,HOPPIN OR JUST SITTING IN THE DRIVE WAY.:yes:
I DIDN'T KNOW U CAME FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP ALSO DOGGIE.:worship: I'M LUVING IT AND RESPECTING HOMIE. SD TO THE TOP!
MAAN THIS SONG IS SLAPPIN.... I LISTEN TO IT LIKE 20 TIMES ALREADY!! *


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

If I can have my car done then yeah im down for esco


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Aph,lowmike, ull be at cg?, ill be there,repping my daily dubb rider ,tvs showing cali swangin/truucha vids


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn I want in on this pic fest I got some p8cs commin of some of my cars ive owned in the past 12 months I wont post to much but give jus a sample


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna go cruisin for a bit


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn I want in on this pic fest I got some p8cs commin of some of my cars ive owned in the past 12 months I wont post to much but give jus a sample


Yeah sound good pal..post them up,everybody whats to hit 
Traffic I'm kool with that let's do something Saturday..ap what
Up playa...fo sho what it do pal I'm ready for those stripers 
Poping Molly's n I'm sweating


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I have heard all those sayings before. Nothing new to me. By real money dont talk money: I meant real money dont throw it around and spend it on bullshit. REAL MONEY invests in their future. I got my 401k set so when I retire I got a cool half a million to sit and enjoy. I'm invested in aggressive growth investment options ie Oppenheimer Intl Growth Fund, Small Cap Index Fund etc... .. .

but with my play money .. .. .I'll post some pics below.


I've got a lot more years and experience under my belt than what most people think. The older heads look at me and think I'm new to this. Dont know why maybe its my babyface haha. There's a reason I dont motivate people anymore. MOTIVATION IS FOR SUCKAS THAT ARE STRUGGLING. So fuck motivation. I been good and solid. I say let them fall and let us ball and take it all. Having to much fun out here. Ever since I quit holding people by their little hand and pushin' em to put wheels on their rider or paint the rider or even lift their rider, I get to focus all that time and energy into my own shit and clicked up with all the mother fuckers that do the same. 

I been in steady traffic for years now. Hit everything South of the 8 and LA. Every time you see me in traffic I start off with driving 30 miles from north county to hit traffic and at the end I drive back. AND STILL ROCKIN COOPERS uffin: I'm lookin into buying a house in national city or chula vista so I can be all up in the bitch. Just need to find one that enough garage space n all haha.

Here's a pic of when we were in traffic 2010. You should recognize the homie Kindo when he was out.










Remember mikes make it rain from last year?









You know the homie Fonzoh be in traffic too. heres a pic from the LA trip in 2011.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

here's a pic of the coopers I'm still rockin'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

AND when Im done with these coopers, There's some backups. You know when you in traffic you gota have some extras laying around.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

The rider recently failed smog so I said fuck it I aint fuckin around. So picked up a new carburetor and tossed in a new catalytic converter and I do mean I did all the work I havent been to a "shop" since 05


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

haha anybody see the padres and dodgers brawlin right now? haha shit was stupid


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> The rider recently failed smog so I said fuck it I aint fuckin around. So picked up a new carburetor and tossed in a new catalytic converter and I do mean I did all the work I havent been to a "shop" since 05
> 
> View attachment 631655
> 
> ...


Thats kool pal..so u down to hit mission beach n pb on Saturday then....
401k that's good man...n tires look good so u have anymore cuz I'm looking for some tires... my tires r not looking that good ill show u on Saturday pal.....


----------



## KLIQUE 63 RAG (Jan 8, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> haha anybody see the padres and dodgers brawlin right now? haha shit was stupid


http://youtu.be/_I-hdvlyRdI


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I posted my money that I got from my Duece that i was all over in traffic in. Someone made me a offer I couldnt refuse and i wanted to offer Stefeezy some money for his rag.. 401ks are good and everyone should have one. I been doin this shit all my life and if you havent seen me in my Duece then im sure you seen me on my Harley with bomb ass music on it..Being a single dad with a legit job i feel im doin damn good. I stay humble and i will always tell everyone im broke but i never ride junk.:thumbsup: when i say lowridig in SD sucks i mean sunday nights with everyone drunk and high with no cars out there talkin shit and dont have a pot to piss in and a hand full of cars that come out.... I also see you went to go see visionquest for the tires he gots good deals:thumbsup:. keep up the good work and stay in traffic pimp. im just looking for another clean ass ride to get in traffic in...


I use to work nights never had the chance to go..but when i went to the hops 1night,the first person
I seen was Joe In that bad ass 62...
Hope u get what u want Joe join rag daddy line pal


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Oops!!!! Did I just do that? My bad


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kindo said:


> Oops!!!! Did I just do that? My bad




Say Wat....oh no he didn't !!!! Must be nice kinds...hit my line pimp


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

KLIQUE 63 RAG said:


> http://youtu.be/_I-hdvlyRdI


Hahaha sd don't play ...that Shyt was funny ..thnx for the linc


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Thats kool pal..so u down to hit mission beach n pb on Saturday then....
> 401k that's good man...n tires look good so u have anymore cuz I'm looking for some tires... my tires r not looking that good ill show u on Saturday pal.....



Wad up pal ...Shyt I been meanin to call u n cruiz with us ..we was out tonight player..well hit me up on Saturday n we can do a whole day of driving...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone wanna go cruisin for a bit



Koo Shyt out tonight mike ... Might just have to do this Mon- Sunday now...let's get this traffic Shyt poppin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Yeah sound good pal..post them up,everybody whats to hit
> Traffic I'm kool with that let's do something Saturday..ap what
> Up playa...fo sho what it do pal I'm ready for those stripers
> Poping Molly's n I'm sweating[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aphustle said:


> P1DAILY619 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sound good pal..post them up,everybody whats to hit
> ...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

kindo said:


> View attachment 631737


Man you might as well admit your batman now and show everybody where the batman cave is cuz you just let the bat out the bag :biggrin: I see you staying busy with it. Is your candy paint ready to pull out yet? :thumbsup:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

R.I.P FREEMAN...........


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ILL CATCH UP AND TALK LOWRIDING WITH U RIDAZ LATER ON...
RIGHT NOW LETS ALL JUST SAY A RIDE IN PEACE PRAYER FOR OUR BOY FREEMAN. I JUST RECEIVE A TEXT FROM MY HOMIE SAYING HE PASSED THIS MORNING AT 6:30A.M:tears:
THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING U HAVE DONE AND ALL THE SMILES AND MOST OF ALL THANK U FOR YOUR LOWRIDER UNCONDITIONAL LUV FOR ALL OF US.:worship:
YOU ARE TRULY MY LOWRIDER MENTOR/HERO..:tears: 
U WILL BE MISSED FREEMAN. I LUV YOU HOMIE! 
NO MORE PAIN & SUFFERING U ARE IN A BETTER PLACE.:angel:*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

RIP FREEMAN...FRIEND N PAL N FAM..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RIP Freeman


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

R.I.P Freeman


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

R.I.P Freeman


----------



## JoJo1904 (Feb 18, 2013)

R.I.P Freeman


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

R.I.P FREEMAN.................. :angel:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

Rip Freeman !!!!!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ALL FOR YOU FREEMAN....








THANKS FOR KEEPING IT 1,000 WHILE OTHERS STILL STRUGGLE TO KEEP IT 100.







*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rip freeman


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Koo Shyt out tonight mike ... Might just have to do this Mon- Sunday now...let's get this traffic Shyt poppin


Yessir im ready now what it do


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

R.I.P Freeman:angel: He was a real OG in this rider world. Condolences to his Fam.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

R.I.P Freeman :angel: Prayers are with your family... Stevie keep your head up.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

*RIP FREEMAN. PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.THANKS FOR KEEPING SAN DIEGO IN A HOPPING MODE*.:angel:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Yessir im ready now what it do




R.I.P. freeman we gonna be cruizing all day and night for you .u will never be forgotten


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> R.I.P. freeman we gonna be cruizing all day and night for you .u will never be forgotten


Yessir


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Im at cg,posted, where all yall?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP. STEVE FREEMAN, MAY GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES. MUCH PROPS FOR ALL YOU DID FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SAN DIEGO. You will be truly MISSED. GOD BLESS YOU. 
MemberS only cc will have you on our prayers.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *ILL CATCH UP AND TALK LOWRIDING WITH U RIDAZ LATER ON...
> RIGHT NOW LETS ALL JUST SAY A RIDE IN PEACE PRAYER FOR OUR BOY FREEMAN. I JUST RECEIVE A TEXT FROM MY HOMIE SAYING HE PASSED THIS MORNING AT 6:30A.M:tears:
> THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING U HAVE DONE AND ALL THE SMILES AND MOST OF ALL THANK U FOR YOUR LOWRIDER UNCONDITIONAL LUV FOR ALL OF US.:worship:
> YOU ARE TRULY MY LOWRIDER MENTOR/HERO..:tears:
> ...


x2 Freeman will be truely missed... Him and the other Steve lifted my first Glasshouse at S.A. hydros


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x2 Freeman will be truely missed... Him and the other Steve lifted my first Glasshouse at S.A. hydros


 X2, Lifted my first regal too ... RIP Steve Freeman


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

REST IN PEACE FREEMAN


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

R.I.P FREEMAN


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a set of stock 15in rims and tires that will fit my 75 rag.. cash in hand


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

RIP FREEMAN U WERE A GREAT GUY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR YOU DID WHEN MY TIO BIG MARIO AND MY TIA DEBBRA PASSED AWAY YOU HAD A GREAT HEART WE HAD GOOS LAUGHS TOGETHER WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER BACK AT SUPER CUSTOMS GHETTO FAB WAAY BACK U ALWAYS TOOK THE TIME TO EXPLAIN MANY THINGS TO ME AS A KID AT THE SHOPS WITH MY TIO U ALWAYS SAID TO MY TIO MARIO WE GOTTA BUILD HIM A DAMN HOPPER N JUS SAY THE HELL WITH IT AND STAND THE DAMN THING STRAIGHT UP ILL NEVER FORGET THE DAY OF RIDERS BLOCK CAR HOP I WENT AND PICKED UP THE RULER IN MY TRUCK WE SAT OUTSIDE FOR HOURS TALKI. ABOUT THE GOOD OL DAYS HOPPIN AND HOW ITS SO DIFFERENT NOW.I STILL REMEMBER THE CANDY RED BOMB U HAD YEARA AGO WITH LIKE 12 SWITCHES ON IT WE WAS ROLLIN MAN I WAS LIVING A DREAM AT THAT AGE DRIVING WITH U CRUISING LAS PALMAS PARK KIMBALL PARK HIGHLAND AVE ALLOVER NATIONAL CITY I HAVE NOTHING BUT GREAT MEMORIES WITH U FREEMAN ALL THE WAY UPTO 3RD AVE CHULA VISTA U WERE IN UR WHEEL CHAIR AND SAID GOT FOOM FOR ONE IM TRYNA DO A GAS HOP SO WE PARKED UR WHEELCHAIR PUT U IN MY EEGAL AND WE WAS SMASHIN UP AND DOWN THE AVE UNTIL WE SEEN THE PINSTRIPING GUY AND WE PARKED AND GOT UT LEG PINSTRIPED HAHAHA YUP A FEW OF THEM THANKS FREEMAN FOR SHOWING ME ALL U KNEW ABOUT CARS AND I LOVED HEARING ABOUT ALL THE GOOD OL CAR HOP STORIES U HAD AND WE ALL KNOW U HAD PLENTY I MAY U REST IN PEACE FREEMAN IT MAKES ME SAD TO KNOW U R GONE BUT HAPPY CUZ U R NO LONGER IN PAIN AND SUFFERING AND IN A BETTER PLACE U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYERS AND MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY FROM MY FAMILY


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

San Diego 619 said:


> RIP FREEMAN U WERE A GREAT GUY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR YOU DID WHEN MY TIO BIG MARIO AND MY TIA DEBBRA PASSED AWAY YOU HAD A GREAT HEART WE HAD GOOS LAUGHS TOGETHER WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER BACK AT SUPER CUSTOMS GHETTO FAB WAAY BACK U ALWAYS TOOK THE TIME TO EXPLAIN MANY THINGS TO ME AS A KID AT THE SHOPS WITH MY TIO U ALWAYS SAID TO MY TIO MARIO WE GOTTA BUILD HIM A DAMN HOPPER N JUS SAY THE HELL WITH IT AND STAND THE DAMN THING STRAIGHT UP ILL NEVER FORGET THE DAY OF RIDERS BLOCK CAR HOP I WENT AND PICKED UP THE RULER IN MY TRUCK WE SAT OUTSIDE FOR HOURS TALKI. ABOUT THE GOOD OL DAYS HOPPIN AND HOW ITS SO DIFFERENT NOW.I STILL REMEMBER THE CANDY RED BOMB U HAD YEARA AGO WITH LIKE 12 SWITCHES ON IT WE WAS ROLLIN MAN I WAS LIVING A DREAM AT THAT AGE DRIVING WITH U CRUISING LAS PALMAS PARK KIMBALL PARK HIGHLAND AVE ALLOVER NATIONAL CITY I HAVE NOTHING BUT GREAT MEMORIES WITH U FREEMAN ALL THE WAY UPTO 3RD AVE CHULA VISTA U WERE IN UR WHEEL CHAIR AND SAID GOT FOOM FOR ONE IM TRYNA DO A GAS HOP SO WE PARKED UR WHEELCHAIR PUT U IN MY EEGAL AND WE WAS SMASHIN UP AND DOWN THE AVE UNTIL WE SEEN THE PINSTRIPING GUY AND WE PARKED AND GOT UT LEG PINSTRIPED HAHAHA YUP A FEW OF THEM THANKS FREEMAN FOR SHOWING ME ALL U KNEW ABOUT CARS AND I LOVED HEARING ABOUT ALL THE GOOD OL CAR HOP STORIES U HAD AND WE ALL KNOW U HAD PLENTY I MAY U REST IN PEACE FREEMAN IT MAKES ME SAD TO KNOW U R GONE BUT HAPPY CUZ U R NO LONGER IN PAIN AND SUFFERING AND IN A BETTER PLACE U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYERS AND MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY FROM MY FAMILY


Spoke from the heart right there amen brother


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

amen bro...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> RIP FREEMAN U WERE A GREAT GUY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR YOU DID WHEN MY TIO BIG MARIO AND MY TIA DEBBRA PASSED AWAY YOU HAD A GREAT HEART WE HAD GOOS LAUGHS TOGETHER WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER BACK AT SUPER CUSTOMS GHETTO FAB WAAY BACK U ALWAYS TOOK THE TIME TO EXPLAIN MANY THINGS TO ME AS A KID AT THE SHOPS WITH MY TIO U ALWAYS SAID TO MY TIO MARIO WE GOTTA BUILD HIM A DAMN HOPPER N JUS SAY THE HELL WITH IT AND STAND THE DAMN THING STRAIGHT UP ILL NEVER FORGET THE DAY OF RIDERS BLOCK CAR HOP I WENT AND PICKED UP THE RULER IN MY TRUCK WE SAT OUTSIDE FOR HOURS TALKI. ABOUT THE GOOD OL DAYS HOPPIN AND HOW ITS SO DIFFERENT NOW.I STILL REMEMBER THE CANDY RED BOMB U HAD YEARA AGO WITH LIKE 12 SWITCHES ON IT WE WAS ROLLIN MAN I WAS LIVING A DREAM AT THAT AGE DRIVING WITH U CRUISING LAS PALMAS PARK KIMBALL PARK HIGHLAND AVE ALLOVER NATIONAL CITY I HAVE NOTHING BUT GREAT MEMORIES WITH U FREEMAN ALL THE WAY UPTO 3RD AVE CHULA VISTA U WERE IN UR WHEEL CHAIR AND SAID GOT FOOM FOR ONE IM TRYNA DO A GAS HOP SO WE PARKED UR WHEELCHAIR PUT U IN MY EEGAL AND WE WAS SMASHIN UP AND DOWN THE AVE UNTIL WE SEEN THE PINSTRIPING GUY AND WE PARKED AND GOT UT LEG PINSTRIPED HAHAHA YUP A FEW OF THEM THANKS FREEMAN FOR SHOWING ME ALL U KNEW ABOUT CARS AND I LOVED HEARING ABOUT ALL THE GOOD OL CAR HOP STORIES U HAD AND WE ALL KNOW U HAD PLENTY I MAY U REST IN PEACE FREEMAN IT MAKES ME SAD TO KNOW U R GONE BUT HAPPY CUZ U R NO LONGER IN PAIN AND SUFFERING AND IN A BETTER PLACE U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYERS AND MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY FROM MY FAMILY


Amen...he will b miss


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> RIP FREEMAN U WERE A GREAT GUY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR YOU DID WHEN MY TIO BIG MARIO AND MY TIA DEBBRA PASSED AWAY YOU HAD A GREAT HEART WE HAD GOOS LAUGHS TOGETHER WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER BACK AT SUPER CUSTOMS GHETTO FAB WAAY BACK U ALWAYS TOOK THE TIME TO EXPLAIN MANY THINGS TO ME AS A KID AT THE SHOPS WITH MY TIO U ALWAYS SAID TO MY TIO MARIO WE GOTTA BUILD HIM A DAMN HOPPER N JUS SAY THE HELL WITH IT AND STAND THE DAMN THING STRAIGHT UP ILL NEVER FORGET THE DAY OF RIDERS BLOCK CAR HOP I WENT AND PICKED UP THE RULER IN MY TRUCK WE SAT OUTSIDE FOR HOURS TALKI. ABOUT THE GOOD OL DAYS HOPPIN AND HOW ITS SO DIFFERENT NOW.I STILL REMEMBER THE CANDY RED BOMB U HAD YEARA AGO WITH LIKE 12 SWITCHES ON IT WE WAS ROLLIN MAN I WAS LIVING A DREAM AT THAT AGE DRIVING WITH U CRUISING LAS PALMAS PARK KIMBALL PARK HIGHLAND AVE ALLOVER NATIONAL CITY I HAVE NOTHING BUT GREAT MEMORIES WITH U FREEMAN ALL THE WAY UPTO 3RD AVE CHULA VISTA U WERE IN UR WHEEL CHAIR AND SAID GOT FOOM FOR ONE IM TRYNA DO A GAS HOP SO WE PARKED UR WHEELCHAIR PUT U IN MY EEGAL AND WE WAS SMASHIN UP AND DOWN THE AVE UNTIL WE SEEN THE PINSTRIPING GUY AND WE PARKED AND GOT UT LEG PINSTRIPED HAHAHA YUP A FEW OF THEM THANKS FREEMAN FOR SHOWING ME ALL U KNEW ABOUT CARS AND I LOVED HEARING ABOUT ALL THE GOOD OL CAR HOP STORIES U HAD AND WE ALL KNOW U HAD PLENTY I MAY U REST IN PEACE FREEMAN IT MAKES ME SAD TO KNOW U R GONE BUT HAPPY CUZ U R NO LONGER IN PAIN AND SUFFERING AND IN A BETTER PLACE U WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR PRAYERS AND MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY FROM MY FAMILY


A TRUE SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER ICON AND LEGEND!!!!!! :angel: RIDE IN PARADISE BROTHA!!!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x2 Freeman will be truely missed... Him and the other Steve lifted my first Glasshouse at S.A. hydros


 Man thats taking it back to when alot dont know. Main St. days when that was the place to go. Dont forget Eddie(Big Kids) was there also. That was the first shop I ever went to.NICE.....


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about doing something for freeman I hear its today on sweetwater


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

A other club is doing it


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU STEVE FOR BRING'N ME IN TO THE CROWD ... AND FOR BEING SUCH A GOOD FRIEND... YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART MY BROTHER... I'LL SEE YOU CRUISING AND HITTING SWITCHES IN HEAVEN...:angel: REST IN PARADISE MY BROTHER...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Got off work at 1...dam fucking clods fuck up my sat fuck it I'm getting drunk


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Ride in paradise


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

R.I.P. Freeman
We went way back to S.A. days where we worked together. I was a 16yr old kid back then, U gave me some good advise and it was fun working together building cars.Through out the Years you kept the lowriding game to the top!! U will be missed by many.... Much love for U & ur Family. We'll cruz together again in the Big BLVD in the Sky Homie!!! :angel:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

A few people cruising downtown if anyone wanna roll


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x2 Freeman will be truely missed... Him and the other Steve lifted my first Glasshouse at S.A. hydros


*YEA SAME HERE PIMP.. BOTH STEVE'S,BIG KIDS AND MY BOY OSCAR LIFTED MY FIRST RIDA LATE 1997. I REMEMBER CATCHING THE BUS TO MAIN STREET JUST TO WATCH THE SUNDAY CAR LINE UP AND STEVE WOULD SAY... DAAMN MAN DID I JUST SEE U GET OFF THE BUS!?!:bowrofl: 
HE SAID STAY OUT OF TROUBLE,STAY POSITIVE AND U CAN HAVE ANYONE OF THESE CARS U WANT.:yes:
I WAS 17 THEN... NEITHER ONE OF US KNEW DECADES LATER WE WOULD STILL BE HOMIES AND I WOULD TURN OUT TO BE A LOWRIDER GURU HOPING OWNING EVER CAR I EVER DREAMED OF JUST LIKE HE SAID.:tears:
REALSHIT.COM*


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

RIP FREEMAN much love my brother
View attachment 632565
View attachment 632566
CROWD to the top!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SORRY FELLAS I KNOW THIS IS OFF TOPIC BUT I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THIS WITH YA'LL...
I JUST GOT IN THE HOUSE FROM A MOVIE NIGHT WITH MY BITCH AND I DON'T KNOW IF IT'S ME OR IS CATS TRYING TO STUNT ON ME WHILE I'M IN MY LIL UNDER BUCKET (SICON XB)
FIRST I HAD SOME LOWRIDER HOMIES IN A CLEAN DUALLY SMASH OUT ON ME WHILE I WAS IN THE XB AND I WAS TRYING TO GIVE THE DUECE :h5: GOT NO ACTION!!:dunno: 
THAN I HAD SOME OTHER CAR CLUB HOMIES IN A CLEAN SUV PULL UP ON ME AND LOOK DOWN ON A PLAYER WHILE I WAS CHECKIN MY FLUIDS AT AUTOZONE.
LAST BUT NOT LEAST A FUCKIN SPONGEBOB PULL UP ON ME AND MY BITCH WITH THE WINDOWS DOWN,TURNT HIS MUSIC UP AND LIGHT WIEGHT LAUGH AT A PLAYER WHILE I WE WAS GETTING IN THE XB AS IF I NEEDED TO STEP MY GAME UP.:facepalm: WELL GAME STEP UP IS IT HOMIES.:yes: *


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fool come on your like 7 feet tall jumping in the worlds smallest car .... I'm just saying


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Fool come on your like 7 feet tall jumping in the worlds smallest car .... I'm just saying


*THE XB GOT MORE ROOM INSIDE THAN ALOT OF CARS U KNOW THAT BUT WHAT A TALL MAN JUMPING IN THE SMALLEST CAR GOT TO DO WITH IT? IM MINDING MY BIZZNESS.
THAT'S LIKE YOU IN THAT BIG ASS YELLOW CADILLAC DOING THE WORLDS SMALLEST INCHES..:rimshot: WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?:dunno:
I'M MORE THAN SURE YOU HAVE HAD FOOLS PUSH UP ON YOU AND THE FAMILY IN THAT Q45 MY BOY SOLD U ACTING LIKE THERE THE SHIT NOT EVEN KNOWING THAT'S JUST YOUR BUCKET.
"THE LORD SAID DON'T JUDGE A BOOK BY IT'S COVER"*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Or like you have all those cars with no driver lic


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man you know I got the hottest street lac in the lot right now pimp


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey everybody impala cc is throwing a car show today 
At 11 tell 5 car pull in at 9..its in Cv on 3rd ave downtown Cv.... everybody show up..everybody invited solo riders n car clubs


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THE XB GOT MORE ROOM INSIDE THAN ALOT OF CARS U KNOW THAT BUT WHAT A TALL MAN JUMPING IN THE SMALLEST CAR GOT TO DO WITH IT? IM MINDING MY BIZZNESS.
> THAT'S LIKE YOU IN THAT BIG ASS YELLOW CADILLAC DOING THE WORLDS SMALLEST INCHES..:rimshot: WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?:dunno:
> I'M MORE THAN SURE YOU HAVE HAD FOOLS PUSH UP ON YOU AND THE FAMILY IN THAT Q45 MY BOY SOLD U ACTING LIKE THERE THE SHIT NOT EVEN KNOWING THAT'S JUST YOUR BUCKET.
> "THE LORD SAID DON'T JUDGE A BOOK BY IT'S COVER"*


It's all good pal..I just smile at them... remember money in the banks


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MEMORIAL SERVICES FOR OUR LOWRIDER PATNA "FREEMAN"
WHEN: 4-19-13 WHICH IS THIS FRIDAY.
WHERE: GREENWOOD CEMETERY 4300 IMPERIAL AVE, SAN DIEGO, CA 92113 
TIME: 1PM*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/...8-B37E-D9D4DF82F409-7491-0000042A8E78940C.mp4


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/...8-B37E-D9D4DF82F409-7491-0000042A8E78940C.mp4


You guys in traffic today


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> You guys in traffic today


Tony was...


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THE XB GOT MORE ROOM INSIDE THAN ALOT OF CARS U KNOW THAT BUT WHAT A TALL MAN JUMPING IN THE SMALLEST CAR GOT TO DO WITH IT? IM MINDING MY BIZZNESS.
> THAT'S LIKE YOU IN THAT BIG ASS YELLOW CADILLAC DOING THE WORLDS SMALLEST INCHES..:rimshot: WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?:dunno:
> I'M MORE THAN SURE YOU HAVE HAD FOOLS PUSH UP ON YOU AND THE FAMILY IN THAT Q45 MY BOY SOLD U ACTING LIKE THERE THE SHIT NOT EVEN KNOWING THAT'S JUST YOUR BUCKET.
> "THE LORD SAID DON'T JUDGE A BOOK BY IT'S COVER"*


.................LMAO!!!!!FUCKEN TONE HE GOT YO ASS ON THAT ONE HAHHAHAHAHAH WORLDS SMALLEST INCHES HAHHAHAHAH


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


Nice Pic Dream On. Captured a pic of the Money Keith'$ lincoln. :thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/...8-B37E-D9D4DF82F409-7491-0000042A8E78940C.mp4


 Ok Tony, I see you doin your thang. Havin a little fun.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

* A DAY WITH FREEMEN ONE LOVE BROTHER                 *


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

southsandiego said:


> .................LMAO!!!!!FUCKEN TONE HE GOT YO ASS ON THAT ONE HAHHAHAHAHAH WORLDS SMALLEST INCHES HAHHAHAHAH


No more small inches over here the lac on the bumper player


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Str8 Game Tony on the bumper stupid....


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

island sunset said:


> * A DAY WITH FREEMEN ONE LOVE BROTHER                *



:angel:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

drockone619 said:


> Ok Tony, I see you doin your thang. Havin a little fun.


Hell yea boy!!!! Was good with you


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

island sunset said:


> * A DAY WITH FREEMEN ONE LOVE BROTHER                *


:angel:
R.i.p freeman


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

HEAVYWEIGHTS, STRAIGHT GAME, THEM STREETS, AND BIG VERN, TIPPED UP TO SUPER NATURAL PICNIC AND KILLED IT IN THE LINCOLN GAME AND THE HOTTEST CHEVY GAME.....SAN DIEGO WE DID THAT AND WE ALL GOT THE FURTHEST TRAVEL TROPHY........VAN NUYS,CA WE WENT AND CAME BACK DOING 80 to 100mph...SAN DIEGO TUNE THEM MOTORS UP AND GET WITH THE REAL TRAFFIC.......GOOD STUFF FELLAS HAD A BLAST! TIL THE NEXT MISSION....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

http://youtu.be/ceGkQYdoB04


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

That's for all you cats sleepin on TONE. 3 wins in 1 day.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DESERTBOUND said:


> HEAVYWEIGHTS, STRAIGHT GAME, THEM STREETS, AND BIG VERN, TIPPED UP TO SUPER NATURAL PICNIC AND KILLED IT IN THE LINCOLN GAME AND THE HOTTEST CHEVY GAME.....SAN DIEGO WE DID THAT AND WE ALL GOT THE FURTHEST TRAVEL TROPHY........VAN NUYS,CA WE WENT AND CAME BACK DOING 80 to 100mph...SAN DIEGO TUNE THEM MOTORS UP AND GET WITH THE REAL TRAFFIC.......GOOD STUFF FELLAS HAD A BLAST! TIL THE NEXT MISSION....


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzITfBCpUCI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

GOOD SHIT TONE I SEE U HOMIE! :thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


DESERTBOUND said:


> HEAVYWEIGHTS, STRAIGHT GAME, THEM STREETS, AND BIG VERN, TIPPED UP TO SUPER NATURAL PICNIC AND KILLED IT IN THE LINCOLN GAME AND THE HOTTEST CHEVY GAME.....SAN DIEGO WE DID THAT AND WE ALL GOT THE FURTHEST TRAVEL TROPHY........VAN NUYS,CA WE WENT AND CAME BACK DOING 80 to 100mph...SAN DIEGO TUNE THEM MOTORS UP AND GET WITH THE REAL TRAFFIC.......GOOD STUFF FELLAS HAD A BLAST! TIL THE NEXT MISSION....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

devil619 said:


> GOOD SHIT TONE I SEE U HOMIE! :thumbsup:


Yea that


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

island sunset said:


> * A DAY WITH FREEMEN ONE LOVE BROTHER               *


:angel: R.I.P BROTHER!!! :angel:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

DESERTBOUND said:


> HEAVYWEIGHTS, STRAIGHT GAME, THEM STREETS, AND BIG VERN, TIPPED UP TO SUPER NATURAL PICNIC AND KILLED IT IN THE LINCOLN GAME AND THE HOTTEST CHEVY GAME.....SAN DIEGO WE DID THAT AND WE ALL GOT THE FURTHEST TRAVEL TROPHY........VAN NUYS,CA WE WENT AND CAME BACK DOING 80 to 100mph...SAN DIEGO TUNE THEM MOTORS UP AND GET WITH THE REAL TRAFFIC.......GOOD STUFF FELLAS HAD A BLAST! TIL THE NEXT MISSION....


 :thumbsup:...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


This was a good ass hop I wouldnt say tonee won or eb one I would say this one was a draw


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> That's for all you cats sleepin on TONE. 3 wins in 1 day.


damn tone car working good but now all the sudd3n one night and boards flooded lol can we get every sunday good with some street cars and high inch cars??? Or is it jus gonna be every once in awhile


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> This was a good ass hop I wouldnt say tonee won or eb one I would say this one was a draw


 it looked to me like tony was bumper checkin tho and the g-body wasn't.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> damn tone car working good but now all the sudd3n one night and boards flooded lol can we get every sunday good with some street cars and high inch cars??? Or is it jus gonna be every once in awhile


Let tone get his shine


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hell na it was'ent no draw !!!!!there or at Fam mart . The lac was checkin all day long ,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> it looked to me like tony was bumper checkin tho and the g-body wasn't.


When did bumper check8n claim a victory if ya cant beat the inches I was meaning the inches was even but yes tone was bumper checkin


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

On some real shit eb tha homie but tone got that all the way around and if anybody says other its jus straight out hate!!


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> When did bumper check8n claim a victory if ya cant beat the inches I was meaning the inches was even but yes tone was bumper checkin


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

devil619 said:


> On some real shit eb tha homie but tone got that all the way around and if anybody says other its jus straight out hate!!


na I give tone his props he got that he workin shit he bumper checked me to keepin it real


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

OH YEAH I SURE DID


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzITfBCpUCI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


THE FILLER KILLER!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> THE FILLER KILLER!!!!



Good shit tone...I see u out there having fun putting in some work..do it big pimp get yo shine on


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Good lookin pimp


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> OH YEAH I SURE DID


dont get to cocky now you just barely started working haha but I give you your props


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

How am I cocky even when its not on the bumper I got 4 win on you ,now I'm. 5 to your 2 

STRAIGHT GAME TO THE TOP


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

WHERE YOU AT I JUST HOUSE CALLED YOU


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> WHERE YOU AT I JUST HOUSE CALLED YOU


:sprint:










sup lil homie :h5: see you bumper check'n :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

big ups to all my diego homie :h5:


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxQ1PwdQRHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

WAS UP BIG M AND BIG AL WHAT IT DO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


>


aww shit... big AL got paterens & interior..


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> http://youtu.be/ceGkQYdoB04


????


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxQ1PwdQRHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


HERE'S THE FAM MART VIDEO


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxQ1PwdQRHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Damn I guess the Tahoe was bumpin I can't here shyt hahaha


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:wave: ... T T T


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> WHERE YOU AT I JUST HOUSE CALLED YOU


I was in traffic at the beach and shit like a real rider not jus a sunday warrior haha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Well if I lived at moms pad and did'ent have to work I guess I would ride all day to Haha !!!!!


Shit if I didnt have bills I would have a rag chevy by now haha I pay more in jus court fines a month then you do in rent lol. And shit I wish moms would hook me up fuck you know moms aint hooking me up for shit lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You right about your tickets


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I seen those


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit me to I would be serving you in a rag 61 !!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> I seen those


hell yeah they aint no joke but thats what being in traffic gets ya lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Shit me to I would be serving you in a rag 61 !!!!!!!


lmao cut it out tone


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

* BYE-BYE*:wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> HEAVYWEIGHTS, STRAIGHT GAME, THEM STREETS, AND BIG VERN, TIPPED UP TO SUPER NATURAL PICNIC AND KILLED IT IN THE LINCOLN GAME AND THE HOTTEST CHEVY GAME.....SAN DIEGO WE DID THAT AND WE ALL GOT THE FURTHEST TRAVEL TROPHY........VAN NUYS,CA WE WENT AND CAME BACK DOING 80 to 100mph...SAN DIEGO TUNE THEM MOTORS UP AND GET WITH THE REAL TRAFFIC.......GOOD STUFF FELLAS HAD A BLAST! TIL THE NEXT MISSION....


*MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO YOU RIDAZ THAT REP FOR THE TOWN. KEEP UP THE GOOD SD RIDA WORK FELLAS! SOMEBODY GOTTA DO IT AND I'M GLAD TO HEAR IT WAS YA'LL!!!

PROPS TO MY ***** TONE FOR SMACKIN THE BACK BUMPER ON CATS THAT KEEP PULLIN IN HIS ALLEY PUSHING UP ON HIM. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS!:thumbsup:
I DOUBT IT BECAUSE THERE FROM GAME OVER SDCC BUT HOPEFULLY THEY LEARN TO STAY OUT YOUR ALLEY.:biggrin:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LMAO AMEN TO THAT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO YOU RIDAZ THAT REP FOR THE TOWN. KEEP UP THE GOOD SD RIDA WORK FELLAS! SOMEBODY GOTTA DO IT AND I'M GLAD TO HEAR IT WAS YA'LL!!!
> 
> PROPS TO MY ***** TONE FOR SMACKIN THE BACK BUMPER ON CATS THAT KEEP PULLIN IN HIS ALLEY PUSHING UP ON HIM. REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS!:thumbsup:
> I DOUBT IT BECAUSE THERE FROM GAME OVER SDCC BUT HOPEFULLY THEY LEARN TO STAY OUT YOUR ALLEY.:biggrin:*


sure wish one of my members would bring out a street car to hop with other street cars


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> sure wish one of my members would bring out a street car to hop with other street cars


mike aint u bringing out the lincoln masterpiece ,.,.aint that gonna b a street car.,,.baller .,.,u probly not tryna tell no one n then pull uot some clean hot bumber shyt huh

see ya in traffic pimp


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> 


must be nice,.., i always liked that lack,.,.n now its on bumper,..,even better


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

must be nice


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> mike aint u bringing out the lincoln masterpiece ,.,.aint that gonna b a street car.,,.baller .,.,u probly not tryna tell no one n then pull uot some clean hot bumber shyt huh
> 
> see ya in traffic pimp


na im done hoppin pimp im tryna bring out this rag for summer pimp all my cars for sale right now


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh....that's koo player..get yo money n fix up a rag ...nothin wrong with that ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> sure wish one of my members would bring out a street car to hop with other street cars


*NO NEED TO WISH WHEN U ALREADY KNOW WHT MIKE THE GAME OVER RIDA...
YOU KNOW LIKE I KNOW IF YOUR MEMBERS REALLY WANTED TO... WE WOULD RAPE THAT CADILLAC WITH NO VASELINE GAME OVER STYLE!:fool2:*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NO NEED TO WISH WHEN U ALREADY KNOW WHT MIKE THE GAME OVER RIDA...
> YOU KNOW LIKE I KNOW IF YOUR MEMBERS REALLY WANTED TO... WE WOULD RAPE THAT CADILLAC WITH NO VASELINE GAME OVER STYLE!:fool2:*


Im talkin bout this pretty ass cutty sitting here  would love to see it in the air


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NO NEED TO WISH WHEN U ALREADY KNOW WHT MIKE THE GAME OVER RIDA...
> YOU KNOW LIKE I KNOW IF YOUR MEMBERS REALLY WANTED TO... WE WOULD RAPE THAT CADILLAC WITH NO VASELINE GAME OVER STYLE!:fool2:*


Shit with what a funky ass g body with with no Chrome v6 eng and no front bumpers , I'm in a complete Cadillac v8 Chrome undies smog up tag up till next year rolling , get the fuck out of here with these bull Shit the only thing your club got on my leavel don't hop, and I can rape all those cars with no baseline to my nigg


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Shit with what a funky ass g body with with no Chrome v6 eng and no front bumpers , I'm in a complete Cadillac v8 Chrome undies smog up tag up till next year rolling , get the fuck out of here with these bull Shit the only thing your club got on my leavel don't hop, and I can rape all those cars with no baseline to my nigg


*IT'S FUNNY HOW ALL OF SUDDEN YOU CLOWNIN A "funky ass g body with with no Chrome v6 eng and no front bumpers" WHEN YOU ALREADY HOP AGAIST ONE.
I DIDN'T HERE THIS EXCUSE ON NONE OF THE PAST PAGES WHILE YOU WERE THE MAN LAST WEEK. EVERYTHING WAS GOOD JOB TONE FROM EVERYBODY INCLUDING MYSELF. NOT DON'T HOP AGAINST A G-BODY.. I CAN TELL YOU AND DJ OR FROM THE SAME CLUB. YA'LL TALK DOWN ON G-BODYS BUT HOP AGAINST THEM AS IF THERE NOT APART OF THE LOWRIDING CAR WORLD.:werd:

WORD OF ADVICE.. DON'T ASSUME WE DON'T GOT NOTHING ON YOUR LEVEL BRA BRA.:no::bowrofl: 
PRESIDENT STEFEEZY PLAY CHEST NOT CHECKERS! ONCE AGAIN IF WE WANTED TO RAPE YOU WE WOULD WITHOUT A G-BODY. 
SO PLEASE ENJOY YOUR VICTORY'S AND CONTINUE TO KILL THOSE BACK FILLERS!*:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Im talkin bout this pretty ass cutty sitting here  would love to see it in the air


YEA I WOULD LOVE THE PEOPLE TO SEE IT ALSO PIMP BUT I NEED CASH LIKE A CAR NEEDS GAS. 
HIT ME WHEN YOU WAKE UP. WHAT TIME YALL WANNA POSSIE UP FOR FREEMAN?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S FUNNY HOW ALL OF SUDDEN YOU CLOWNIN A "funky ass g body with with no Chrome v6 eng and no front bumpers" WHEN YOU ALREADY HOP AGAIST ONE.
> I DIDN'T HERE THIS EXCUSE ON NONE OF THE PAST PAGES WHILE YOU WERE THE MAN LAST WEEK. EVERYTHING WAS GOOD JOB TONE FROM EVERYBODY INCLUDING MYSELF. NOT DON'T HOP AGAINST A G-BODY.. I CAN TELL YOU AND DJ OR FROM THE SAME CLUB. YA'LL TALK DOWN ON G-BODYS BUT HOP AGAINST THEM AS IF THERE NOT APART OF THE LOWRIDING CAR WORLD.:werd:
> 
> WORD OF ADVICE.. DON'T ASSUME WE DON'T GOT NOTHING ON YOUR LEVEL BRA BRA.:no::bowrofl:
> ...


There no all of a sudden I've always said that , I told my boy Eb not to come but what am I suppose to do when they house call me,


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> aww shit... big AL got paterens & interior..


COMMING NEAR U SOON


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT A PAIR OF HEADERS FOR A SMALL BLOCK? SHORTY STYLE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL THE RIDAZ AND FAMILY THAT SHOWED UP AND GAVE THERE LOVE AND PAYED THERE RESPECT TO FREEMAN AND HIS FAMILY.:thumbsup:


HOW GEE IS THIS... CREMATED IN A CHROMED HYDRO PUMP!!!:worship: REAL RIDA SHIT.COM
**
RIDE N PEACE FREEMAN.... U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE!!!:angel:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

71chevy said:


> ANYBODY GOT A PAIR OF HEADERS FOR A SMALL BLOCK? SHORTY STYLE



$100 FRESH


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HEY PALS EVERYBODY NOT GOING TO CHICANO PARK...EVERYBODY GOING TO J ST LETS ROLL SD CAME OUT LETS MAKE R OWN THING SOLO RIDERS,CLUBS N ALL U GUY IN TRAFFIC COME OUT 
LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HEY PALS EVERYBODY NOT GOING TO CHICANO PARK...EVERYBODY GOING TO J ST LETS ROLL SD CAME OUT LETS MAKE R OWN THING SOLO RIDERS,CLUBS N ALL U GUY IN TRAFFIC COME OUT
> LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.....


A FEW CLUBS FROM THE NORTH COUNTY WILL BE LEAVING OCEANSIDE @ 6:00AM. Cruise by Chicano park and on their way to Jst. Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> A FEW CLUBS FROM THE NORTH COUNTY WILL BE LEAVING OCEANSIDE @ 6:00AM. Cruise by Chicano park and on their way to Jst. Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.


That's good pal


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TtT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> That's good pal


ill def roll thru and show support


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

I guess I got a reason 2 pull the Rag out


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MR.SUPERB said:


> I guess I got a reason 2 pull the Rag out


that's right...rag daddy line pal...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL THE RIDAZ AND FAMILY THAT SHOWED UP AND GAVE THERE LOVE AND PAYED THERE RESPECT TO FREEMAN AND HIS FAMILY.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> HOW GEE IS THIS... CREMATED IN A CHROMED HYDRO PUMP!!!:worship: REAL RIDA SHIT.COM
> ...


:thumbsup: r.i.p freeman


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

The crowd cc is throwing a funraiser for freeman today guys come n support... its going to b at las plamas park in nc its starts at 10 a lot of thing we r doing over there...so come solo rider,car clubs traffic rider come out guys all for freeman... RIP PAL


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S FUNNY HOW ALL OF SUDDEN YOU CLOWNIN A "funky ass g body with with no Chrome v6 eng and no front bumpers" WHEN YOU ALREADY HOP AGAIST ONE.
> I DIDN'T HERE THIS EXCUSE ON NONE OF THE PAST PAGES WHILE YOU WERE THE MAN LAST WEEK. EVERYTHING WAS GOOD JOB TONE FROM EVERYBODY INCLUDING MYSELF. NOT DON'T HOP AGAINST A G-BODY.. I CAN TELL YOU AND DJ OR FROM THE SAME CLUB. YA'LL TALK DOWN ON G-BODYS BUT HOP AGAINST THEM AS IF THERE NOT APART OF THE LOWRIDING CAR WORLD.:werd:
> 
> WORD OF ADVICE.. DON'T ASSUME WE DON'T GOT NOTHING ON YOUR LEVEL BRA BRA.:no::bowrofl:
> ...


Nice to see you still thinkin bout me. I havent been on here sayin shit, yet my name still comes out your mouth. Anyway, I never spoke down on G-bodys. Like I said im not jumping my car every weekend w/ cars that arent on the same level......PERIOD. You see Tone had already broke off that green cutlass, then he has to jump w/ it again at fammart like something changed. Next thing you know everybody thinks im just that guy to nose up w/ in any type of contraption they call a car. Not doin it. I jumped w/ one car that wasnt on a clean level and that car was from LA. Not gonna let a out of towner just pull up on me and not do nothing (like Im a DJ or something). As a matter of fact theres a forum on here for you called " Need A DJ for you Events". Maybe you should be in that board. Thanks Again for the thoughts and concerns. 

Oh yeah and speaking of talking down, didnt you call lincolns Taxi's? Well in your case I'd say thats somewhat true because as soon as you got one, the only thing you've done is treat it as such driving your kids around. Meanwhile mine is on the runway pushing until it reaches the end and lifts off like a 747. So we'll call you "Steffezy the Taxeezy" and I'll be "DJ's Airway".


----------



## mrohly1 (Dec 15, 2010)

What's up Fella's,
Does anyone know if there are any upcoming events and if So where are the locations?


----------



## mrohly1 (Dec 15, 2010)

R.I.P FREEMAN!!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,rip freeman,


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

Rip freeman


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:... TTMFT... Aint no stoppin us... :machinegun:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

yessir I did that


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

backyard boogie shit right there


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

a whole lotta sanding


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

BIGJOE619 said:


> $100 FRESH


Joe what it do its b5 old user name not workn


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

whole lotta learning


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

kindo said:


> View attachment 636565
> yessir I did that


looking good


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

fuckin around


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

and the most important part of everything when it comes to ISLANDERS getting together


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

ill see y'all in traffic


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Str8gee said:


> looking good


 thanks big dawg


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

kindo said:


> View attachment 636589
> ill see y'all in traffic


Looking good homie, ISLANDERS TTMFT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Str8gee said:


> Joe what it do its b5 old user name not workn


your name should have been big money B500


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

kindo said:


> View attachment 636582
> View attachment 636582
> whole lotta learning


:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good kindo


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

kindo said:


> View attachment 636589
> ill see y'all in traffic


:thumbsup: :h5: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU AROUND!!


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> your name should have been big money B500


HA! ...Real Shit..... wait, i know u aint talkin Joey big pockets....

what it do


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

BIGJOE619 said:


> your name should have been big money B500


broke gee is more like it.shit u got more shit than me.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

twonpas what it do.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Any one got a video of Sunday?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What up straight gamers I see these is the big pocket hour ill just come back later hahaha


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit i got a harley and a 75rag project... thats all.. for now


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> shit i got a harley and a 75rag project and plenty of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ thats all.. for now


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


im flat broke.. money is spent maybe one day i can have a clean rider to come through the parking lot and clown in


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Joe stop it ,the only thing flat is is all those hundreds layed out flat on the table you have lol!!!!!


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

man tony you got that big money too.joe class all by his self....rags motor cycles shit hook me up...:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit not me I heard you change your shoe 3 times a day. I just buy 1 new pair a year
just so I can be clean for the picnic. Lol!!!!


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

lol.come on im so broke i cant get batterys for my kar.help me:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

B stop it everytime I see you your driving a new car lol


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Str8gee said:


> twonpas what it do.


catchin a sneek peek.......Whats good in the town....


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> B stop it everytime I see you your driving a new car lol


Thats how them ballers do thangs....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Who's this chipper?????????????


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::facepalm:

:dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kindo said:


> View attachment 636589
> ill see y'all in traffic


Looks real good homie ..see ya Rollin


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> :angel:


gone but never forgotten......

RIP Freeman.........


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Nice to see you still thinkin bout me. I havent been on here sayin shit, yet my name still comes out your mouth. Anyway, I never spoke down on G-bodys. Like I said im not jumping my car every weekend w/ cars that arent on the same level......PERIOD. You see Tone had already broke off that green cutlass, then he has to jump w/ it again at fammart like something changed. Next thing you know everybody thinks im just that guy to nose up w/ in any type of contraption they call a car. Not doin it. I jumped w/ one car that wasnt on a clean level and that car was from LA. Not gonna let a out of towner just pull up on me and not do nothing (like Im a DJ or something). As a matter of fact theres a forum on here for you called " Need A DJ for you Events". Maybe you should be in that board. Thanks Again for the thoughts and concerns.
> Oh yeah and speaking of talking down, didnt you call lincolns Taxi's? Well in your case I'd say thats somewhat true because as soon as you got one, the only thing you've done is treat it as such driving your kids around. Meanwhile mine is on the runway pushing until it reaches the end and lifts off like a 747. So we'll call you "Steffezy the Taxeezy" and I'll be "DJ's Airway".


*TRUTH IS PIMP... WHAT EVER I SAID IN THE PAST I TAKE IT ALL BACK BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY ME AND MINES IS REALLY LIVING THIS LOWRIDER LIFE WHILE YOU AND YOURS IS JUST LIVIN.
I FEEL SO GOOD ABOUT ME,MY KIDS AND MY CLUB IN TRAFFIC THIS WHOLE WEEKEND RIDING FOR FREEMAN I DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO SAY MY BROTHER OTHER THAN 
GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!!
FRIDAY WENT TO FREEMANS FUNERAL,THAN TO HIS HOUSE TO SIT WITH HIS FAMILY,THAN IN STREET TRAFFIC WITH LOW BOTTOMS AND THE WHOLE GAME OVER RIDAZ!
SATURDAY WENT TO CHICANO PARK THE STREET WAY AND KILLED THEM THAN TOOK THE STREET WAY TOO J STREET. 
U SEE ME TAKING A TAXI BREAK RIGHT HERE WITH THE KIDS. KEPT MY FREEMAN SHIRT ON FROM FRIDAY TO SUNDAY!

THAN WENT TO MY BOY HENRY FROM KIGDOM PAD TOO GO SUPPORT HIS DAUGHTERS BABY SHOWER GAME OVER STYLE!!

EVEN MY DAD HAD A CHANCE TOO ENJOY MY TAXI SERVICES RIGHT ALONG WITH HIS GRANDKIDS!!

AFTER 2 FULL DAYS OF TRAFFIC ME AND THE GAME OVER FAMILY KILLED THE 805,5 AND THE 94 FREEWAY. PAPARAZZI EVERYWHERE 
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

the only thing you've done is treat it as such driving your kids around. Meanwhile mine is on the runway pushing until it reaches the end and lifts off like a 747. So we'll call you "Steffezy the Taxeezy" and I'll be "DJ's Airway".[/QUOTE said:


> *THANKS FOR THE NAME STEFFEZY THE TAXEEZY AND LETTING ME KNOW THE ONLY THING IVE DONE IS DRIVE KIDS AROUND WHICH I THOUGHT THAT'S WHAT A MANS SUPPOSE TO DO!:yes:
> I HAD THEM SO THAT MEANS I HAVE TO DRIVE THEM, HOW U THINK I GET MY BLESSING?:naughty:
> JESUS DID SAY GOD WILL BLESS A MAN THAT HOLDS HIS OWN!:angel:
> WELL DJ AIRWAY.. SAY HI TO THE NEW TAXI I WILL BE DRIVING THE KIDS AROUND IN....
> SAY WHAT'S UP BOYZ...:thumbsup:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt , game over,lowmike, daygo riders,lowrider movement alive till i get in the sceane ,


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s8ojHF3NU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Read the comments WOW!!!!! Lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt , game over,lowmike, daygo riders,lowrider movement alive till i get in the sceane ,


*WE WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU HOMIE.. TAKE YA TIME!!:h5:

HERE'S SOME FUN PICS FOR YA'LL LAYITLOW.. WE JUST DON'T LOWRIDE WE HAVE FUN ALL THE TIME. 
MUCH LUV TO HENRY AND RELE ARIES FROM HEAVY WEIGHT RIDAZ!!
THESE CATS HAD A BABY BOTTLE DRINKING CONTEST. THIS WAS SOME FUNNY STUFF SD..:rofl:



THE LADAYS HAD TO DO THE SAME THANG...:rofl: IT WASN'T AS BAD AS THE GUYS!!

EVEN MY 2 YR OLD HAD TOO JOIN THE FUN...:rofl:

ROB YOU ONE CRAZY RIDA....:thumbsup:
*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks,guys,deff I wont make that mistake agin,ttt,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WE JUST DON'T LOWRIDE AND HAVE FUN.:no: WE MEN OF GOD THAT GO HEAR THE BLESSING TO RECEIVE THE BLESSING!!:h5:

HERE'S A MANS FELLOWSHIP I GO TOO ONCE A MONTH LAYITLOW. MEN OF DIFFERENT SHAPE,SIZES AND COLOR BUT ALL ON THE SAME MISSION!
FREE FOOD,FREE WORD AND LOTS OF MOTIVATION!:thumbsup:



HERE'S MY BOY DR.J THIS BROTHA IS COOL AS ICE AND FUNNY THAN A MOTHA.. IF ANY OF YOU CATS WANNA JOIN US PLEASE COME I GARANTEE YOU WILL ENJOY YOURSELF AND WALK OUTTA THAT PLACES FEELING MORE LIKE A MAN AND FOCUS ON THE RIGHT SHIT NOT THE WRONG.
*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> im flat broke.. money is spent maybe one day i can have a clean rider to come through the parking lot and clown in


:nicoderm: :drama: :uh:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rondawg1 said:


> Read the comments WOW!!!!! Lol


Damnnnnnn who is that dude ???


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TRUTH IS PIMP... WHAT EVER I SAID IN THE PAST I TAKE IT ALL BACK BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY ME AND MINES IS REALLY LIVING THIS LOWRIDER LIFE WHILE YOU AND YOURS IS JUST LIVIN.
> I FEEL SO GOOD ABOUT ME,MY KIDS AND MY CLUB IN TRAFFIC THIS WHOLE WEEKEND RIDING FOR FREEMAN I DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO SAY MY BROTHER OTHER THAN
> GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!!
> FRIDAY WENT TO FREEMANS FUNERAL,THAN TO HIS HOUSE TO SIT WITH HIS FAMILY,THAN IN STREET TRAFFIC WITH LOW BOTTOMS AND THE WHOLE GAME OVER RIDAZ!
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:uh:


Rondawg1 said:


> Read the comments WOW!!!!! Lol


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damnnnnnn who is that dude ???


I have no idea he comments on alot of my videos but i have yet to find out who he is


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rondawg1 said:


> I have no idea he comments on alot of my videos but i have yet to find out who he is


Yeah hes commented on my vids to but idk who he is but its gotta be someone that knows everyone


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_KLIQUE CAR CLUB POSTED AT CHICANO PARK DAY._


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Yeah hes commented on my vids to but idk who he is but its gotta be someone that knows everyone


For real and someone thats been around for a min.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> _KLIQUE CAR CLUB POSTED AT CHICANO PARK DAY._


:thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,daygo riders,gas hoppin ,3 wheelin


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> :drama:


 X 86...


----------



## mrohly1 (Dec 15, 2010)

kindo said:


> thanks big dawg


What up Kindo, Let me know if you ever need a hand with your ryders.............Mike Islanders CC since birth hit me at 619-767-8018 and We can link up for at least Cruise...Im sure Fohnz and No No will roll. Nice Job on the Cadi Pare..........Look's really Nice.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s8ojHF3NU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That's what 3-4 weeks I've held it down at home and Fam mart . STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP , FILLER KILLER !!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> That's what 3-4 weeks I've held it down at home and Fam mart . STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP , FILLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....

....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW;;;;;CUM TO CRENSHAW'''LOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE JUST DON'T LOWRIDE AND HAVE FUN.:no: WE MEN OF GOD THAT GO HEAR THE BLESSING TO RECEIVE THE BLESSING!!*





FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *:h5:
> 
> HERE'S A MANS FELLOWSHIP I GO TOO ONCE A MONTH LAYITLOW. MEN OF DIFFERENT SHAPE,SIZES AND COLOR BUT ALL ON THE SAME MISSION!
> FREE FOOD,FREE WORD AND LOTS OF MOTIVATION!:thumbsup:
> ...



THATS REAL GOOD men of GOD it dont get no better than that;;may GOD get the glory'''''BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Now lets get back to talking about the fact that YOU called lincolns Taxi's.Never commented on that HUH???? Now you try to act like Im the one putting lincolns down:rofl:. Im in the streets with my kids, and in the air when there not in the car, so whats your point:dunno: Never said you aint supposed to ride with your kids, stop with the unnecessary chatter and if you respond, address the topic at hand.Saves alot of space on the boards, THANKS
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> That's what 3-4 weeks I've held it down at home and Fam mart . STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB TO THE TOP , FILLER KILLER !!!!!


*I KNEW YOU WASN'T GOING TO STAY HUMBLE FOR TOO LONG..:facepalm: NOW YOU BLEW IT BUDDY! :inout:
GAME OVER SDCC RUN THIS HOPPIN/STREET SHIT!:yes: YOU REALLY THINK ONE 45 INCH CAR OUT THIS WHOLE YEAR PUT YA'LL AT THE TOP?:bowrofl: COME ON NOW KID...:rimshot:
PLEASE KEEP THIS FILLER KILLER THING GOING.:yes: SEE YA SOONER THAN LATER!:nicoderm: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> THATS REAL GOOD men of GOD it dont get no better than that;;may GOD get the glory'''''BIG AL SAID IT;;;


*AMEN TO THAT BIG AL... SOME OF THESE DUMBOS DON'T EVEN READ BETWEEN THE LINES. REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS AND GIVING GLORY IS ONE OF THEM. FUCK THE LOWRIDER SHIT!!
IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE I WAS WONDERING WHOS GOING TO BE THE FIRST ONE TO QUOTE THE MEN OF GOD POST AND OFCOURSE IT HAD TO BE A PLAYA LIKE YOURSELF.
I ALWAYS KNEW YOU WERE BLESS WHEN I NOTICE ALL THEM FIRST PLACE/$1000 CASH YOU WAS TAKING BACK TO BACK.
WHILE EVERYONE WAS HATEING ON YOU AND YOUR ELCO. GOD WAS STEADY BLESSING YOU WITH THE HONEY AND THE MONEY BECAUSE YOU ARE A MEN OF GOD!! 
GLAD YOU GOT THE M.O.G FORMULA HOMIE!!!*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I KNEW YOU WASN'T GOING TO STAY HUMBLE FOR TOO LONG..:facepalm: NOW YOU BLEW IT BUDDY! :inout:
> GAME OVER SDCC RUN THIS HOPPIN/STREET SHIT!:yes: YOU REALLY THINK ONE 45 INCH CAR OUT THIS WHOLE YEAR PUT YA'LL AT THE TOP?:bowrofl: COME ON NOW KID...:rimshot:
> PLEASE KEEP THIS FILLER KILLER THING GOING.:yes: SEE YA SOONER THAN LATER!:nicoderm: *


Man you sound like a hater I dident even speak on your club, on my post , but Hell yeah I've been serving game over at my house in the parking lot and what , where the fuck have you been at talking all this Shit and ANIT pulled out a car since your club started just keep it really real , you got a price of Shit cutless sitting and big boys house with some rusty ass gold rims and no inter,... With fiber glass stuck all on the paint, riding around in a dumb ass delivery van that your still making payments on ,and on top of that you ANIT got on drivers lic your game is ass back wourds , 45 inches please ill put money on it that I'm higher then that , but. Here a ? What your double pump towncar doing ? I'll tell you it ANIT doing Shit hahaha don't hate on me because the tables have turned in the parking lot and I've been on your club bumper with this street Shit serving lincoin g body and trucks from game over


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

STRAIGHT GAME ON MIND BOY


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

OH YEA I ANIT BLEW SHIT ,BUT I BLEW THESES BACK FILLERS ON YOUR CLUB !!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

STOP TALKING ABOUT YOU'LL BE COMING SOON , YOU KNOW HOW MANY PAGES BACK YOU BEEN SAYING THAT, STOP TALKING ABOUT IT AND BE ABOUT IT REAL RIDER SHIT SG .COM


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:drama:...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

HOW ABOUT MY REG SINGLE PUMP CADI VS YOUR DOUBLE PUMP LINCOIN TOWN CAR TODAY , TONIGHT ,RIGHT NOW WAS UP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Man you sound like a hater I dident even speak on your club, on my post , but Hell yeah I've been serving game over at my house in the parking lot and what , where the fuck have you been at talking all this Shit and ANIT pulled out a car since your club started just keep it really real , you got a price of Shit cutless sitting and big boys house with some rusty ass gold rims and no inter,... With fiber glass stuck all on the paint, riding around in a dumb ass delivery van that your still making payments on ,and on top of that you ANIT got on drivers lic your game is ass back wourds , 45 inches please ill put money on it that I'm higher then that , but. Here a ? What your double pump towncar doing ? I'll tell you it ANIT doing Shit hahaha don't hate on me because the tables have turned in the parking lot and I've been on your club bumper with this street Shit serving lincoin g body and trucks from game over


*HOW I SOUND LIKE A HATER FOR SPEAKING THE FACTS? HOW DIDN'T YOU SPEAK ON GAME OVER WHEN WE WERE THE ONLY ONES YOU HOP AGAINST AT HOME AND FAMMART WITH THAT LAC??
OK NOW LETS GET TO THE REAL SHIT SINCE YOU WANNA GET PERSONAL AND SPEAK OUTTA OF LOWRIDEING WHICH WAS THE WRONG MOVE...:facepalm:
DAAMN TONE SAID I GOT SOME RUSTY ASS GOLD RIMS AT BIG BOY HOUSE IM FUCKED..:tears: OH WAIT... I FORGOT!!!
I HAVE SOME BRAND NEW ALL GOLD ZENNITH SITTING IN MY STORAGE ROOM..:bowrofl:

NOW THIS IS GETTING GOOD LAYITLOW...
I'M GLAD I TOLD A FEW HOMIES I WAS MAKING PAYMENTS ON THIS GAME OVER VAN JUST TOO SEE WHO WOULD HATE AND USE IT AGAINST ME AS IF PAYMENTS WAS A PROBLEM...:shh: GUESS WHAT TONE...:uh: 
YOU AND YOUR BUDDY'S FELL FOR IT YOU BIG DUMMY...:bowrofl:
C.O.D ***** GAME OVER STYLE!! YOU WISH I WAS MAKING PAYMENTS! NOW WHO'S REALLY THE HATER?!?
REGISTRATION IN WHO NAME MR. TRUE COLORS?:drama:

I NEVER KNEW YOU COULD GET ONE OF THESE BY MAKING PAYMENTS MR. TRUE COLORS.:no:

BEFORE YOU FIX YOUR LIPS TOO SAY IT'S ANOTHER PINK SLIP TO ANOTHER WHIP.. 
CHECK THE PLATE NUMBERS BABY BIZZNOY!!:bowrofl::x:


YOU WISH MY GAME WAS BACK WORDS DONT YOU? ***** I AIN'T YOU!!
NEXT TIME DO BETTER RESEARCH BEFORE SPEAKING ON A REAL *****!:buttkick::bowrofl:
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OK ME AND THE KIDS IS DONE LAUGHING AND CRYING OUR EYES OUT! :bowrofl::rofl::bowrofl: OK OK OK I'M LAUGHING BECAUSE I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE OUTTA ALL PEOPLE TONE WOULD FALL FOR THE SHANANAGINZ AND TRY TO USE IT AGAINST ME..:rimshot:
OK YOU TRYIED TO GET PERSONAL NOW IT'S MY TURN TO GET PERSONAL GAME OVER STYLE!!
I SHOWED YOU MY PINK SLIP TO MY FAMILY/CLUB VAN... NOW I WANT YOU TO SHOW ME YOUR PINK SLIP TO THAT YELLOW CADILLAC YOU BEEN DRIVING FOR THE PAST 4/5 YEARS!!
OH I FORGOT YOU CANT BECAUSE YOU DON'T OWN IT:bowrofl::rofl: LISTEN YOU STILL MY ***** TONE BUT THE NEXT TIME YOU TRY TO GET PERSONAL I'M GOING TO CALL NANCY 
"THE REAL OWNER" AND BUY THAT CADILLAC,FIX THE FILLERS AND FUCK UMM UP MYSELF. 
IT AIN'T GONIG TO BE SHIT YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT BECAUSE...  "YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER":nono::nosad::bowrofl::rofl: 
I HAVE OTHER REAL DEEP PERSONAL SHIT TO BLAST YOU ON BUT IMMA KEEP IT "G" AND LET YOU SHOW US THE PINK SLIP WITH YOUR NAME ON IT FIRST. 
ME THE KIDS,GAME OVER AND LAYITLOW WILL BE WAITING FOR A PINK SLIP PIC..:drama:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> HOW ABOUT MY REG SINGLE PUMP CADI VS YOUR DOUBLE PUMP LINCOIN TOWN CAR TODAY , TONIGHT ,RIGHT NOW WAS UP !!!!!!!!!!!


*I WOULD IF I COULD BUT I CAN'T...... BECAUSE IT'S NOT YOUR CAR YOUR JUST USEING IT!!:bowrofl::rofl::bowrofl::rofl::bowrofl:
INSTEAD OF BUYING THEM BATTERY'S TOO GET ON THE BUMPER YOU SHOULD HAVE USE THAT MONEY TOO PAY NANCY OFF BIG DUMMY!!:rimshot::bowrofl::rofl:
NOW WHO'S REALLY ASS BACKWARDS ON THIS BOARD?!? 
TRUTH IS THAT'S WHY NOONE WANT TO BUY IT FROM YOU BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO PINK SLIP BRA BRA.:bowrofl: 
YOU REALLY BURNT OUT HOMIE... YOU SHOULD KNOW OUT OF ALL PEOPLE YOU CAN'T CLOWN A CLOWNER!!

*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OK ME AND THE KIDS IS DONE LAUGHING AND CRYING OUR EYES OUT! :bowrofl::rofl::bowrofl: OK OK OK I'M LAUGHING BECAUSE I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE OUTTA ALL PEOPLE TONE WOULD FALL FOR THE SHANANAGINZ AND TRY TO USE IT AGAINST ME..:rimshot:
> OK YOU TRYIED TO GET PERSONAL NOW IT'S MY TURN TO GET PERSONAL GAME OVER STYLE!!
> I SHOWED YOU MY PINK SLIP TO MY FAMILY/CLUB VAN... NOW I WANT YOU TO SHOW ME YOUR PINK SLIP TO THAT YELLOW CADILLAC YOU BEEN DRIVING FOR THE PAST 4/5 YEARS!!
> OH I FORGOT YOU CANT BECAUSE YOU DON'T OWN IT:bowrofl::rofl: LISTEN YOU STILL MY ***** TONE BUT THE NEXT TIME YOU TRY TO GET PERSONAL I'M GOING TO CALL NANCY
> ...


OH LITTLE DO YOU KNOW I GOT THE PINK SLIP AND YOU TOOK THOSE PLATES OFF YOUR SCION AND PUT THOSE ON THE VAN


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'LL SHOW YOU THE PINK AFTER I BUMPER CHECK YOUR ASS I'LL BE THERE SOON


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HOW I SOUND LIKE A HATER FOR SPEAKING THE FACTS? HOW DIDN'T YOU SPEAK ON GAME OVER WHEN WE WERE THE ONLY ONES YOU HOP AGAINST AT HOME AND FAMMART WITH THAT LAC??
> OK NOW LETS GET TO THE REAL SHIT SINCE YOU WANNA GET PERSONAL AND SPEAK OUTTA OF LOWRIDEING WHICH WAS THE WRONG MOVE...:facepalm:
> DAAMN TONE SAID I GOT SOME RUSTY ASS GOLD RIMS AT BIG BOY HOUSE IM FUCKED..:tears: OH WAIT... I FORGOT!!!
> I HAVE SOME BRAND NEW ALL GOLD ZENNITH SITTING IN MY STORAGE ROOM..:bowrofl:
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM....PINK SLIP HAS GMC ON THE MAKE CANT B OFF OTHER CAR...WHAT!!!!! U GUYS GOT A VAN FOR THE CLUB PAL THATS WHATS UP,CINCO DE MAYO MAY 4,5 AT OLD TOWN IF GAME OVER CC WANT TO GO IT GETS PACK AS FUCK CHICAS N WHITE WOMEN


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Photo shop but who cares about that van I don't real Shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Another bought not build car for Fon let's clap it up for him yeah


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just served big boy elco again in Ib another win for me


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Videos come on man we want to c the fun...


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

You aint served shit I caught you slippin comin out of the gas station.... BUMPER CHECKED yo ass.... Abd you heavy ass bananna boat coudnt even catch up to me.. Then the sad part is pulled into the gas station and you didnt do shit so idk how you would call that a Win...


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyways we downtown as we speak doing some real rider shit....to bad your lady wouldnt let you out....


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

just to let LAYITLOW know what really happened Today!!!!!:guns:The only thing you serving is some pepsi and sandwichs to the "DUDES" that work on your Car..... PS you got served today homie... *All Gate no Weight wish you could say the same*...:rimshot:


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

[video]http://s183.photobucket.com/user/FASHOKENNELS/media/33120ebe.mp4.html[/video]

Look thats when you use to work on your own shit but look at you now that GameOver helped you go the name Filler Killer.....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Look who talking you got all my work in your back yard your just mad cuz you don't know where I went to work on my car , I can go where every the fuck I want when I want , but I sure the fuck don't want to roll with game over for Shit !!!!!! You got your tags yet or your just going to roll for a mo cuz the way your eng sound it not going to pass smog for Shit your truck got served and you know it butt hurt bobby !!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

My 2 nd lick is high then what your car i mean truck does in 5


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> just to let LAYITLOW know what really happened Today!!!!!:guns:The only thing you serving is some pepsi and sandwichs to the "DUDES" that work on your Car..... PS you got served today homie... *All Gate no Weight wish you could say the same*...:rimshot:


*THAT'S RIGHT BIG BOY KEEP THAT CAT ON HIS TOES.. DID I HEAR SOME MUSIC IN THE BACK GROUND?
YEA I GOT A FEW PHONE CALLS LAST NIGHT THAT GAME OVER WAS IN THE GAS LAMP DOING WHAT IT DOO.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GAME OVER FAMILY AND WHO EVER ELSE WAS IN THE LINE UP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I sure the fuck don't want to roll with game over for Shit !!!!!! You got your tags yet or your just going to roll for a mo cuz the way your eng sound it not going to pass smog for Shit your truck got served and you know it butt hurt bobby !!!!!!


*MAAN YOU LOOKING AND SOUNDING BAD RIGHT NOW PIMP.. DID YOU EVER FIND THAT PINK SLIP YET?!?:rimshot:
WHY YOU GETTING UPSET PIMP, YOU GOT PERSONAL FIRST,THAN SAID YOU JUST SERVED BIG BOY WHEN YA'LL BOTH WERE HITTING SWITCHES ON STREETS. 
WITHOUT THE VIDEO LAYITLOW WOULD HAVE BELEAVE YOU JUST LIKE THEY WOULD HAVE BELEAVE I DON'T HAVE DRIVER L'S AND MY VAN AIN'T PAID FOR IF..
BY THE WAY HERE'S PICS OF THAT INTERIOR THAT YOU DON'T SEE IN THE CUTTY. 
THANKS TO YOU I WENT AND PICK THEM UP AND I WILL HAVE MY FRONT ONES TOMORRW..:biggrin:
*


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

63 rearend shortend rienforced complete with axels and differenional 300$ in north county


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM....PINK SLIP HAS GMC ON THE MAKE CANT B OFF OTHER CAR...WHAT!!!!! U GUYS GOT A VAN FOR THE CLUB PAL THATS WHATS UP,CINCO DE MAYO MAY 4,5 AT OLD TOWN IF GAME OVER CC WANT TO GO IT GETS PACK AS FUCK CHICAS N WHITE WOMEN


GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGGIE.. YEA WE GOT A FAMILY/CLUB VAN TO DO WHAT IT DOO... YOU SEE THIS HATER TALKING ABOUT DELIVERY VAN.. 
WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE THIS MONSTER IN PERSON.. EVERY UP GRADE U CAN THINK OF. THANKS FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO INFO GAME OVER WILL BE THERE TOO REP FOR THE BIG S.D.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIE! WE HAVING A GAME OVER/RIDA GET TOGETHER TODAY. IF YOU AND FRIENDS AIN'T DOING SHIT COME AND HAVE A DRINK OR GRAB A PLATE!! MY CAMERA SUCKS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGGIE.. YEA WE GOT A FAMILY/CLUB VAN TO DO WHAT IT DOO... YOU SEE THIS HATER TALKING ABOUT DELIVERY VAN..
> WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE THIS MONSTER IN PERSON.. EVERY UP GRADE U CAN THINK OF. THANKS FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO INFO GAME OVER WILL BE THERE TOO REP FOR THE BIG S.D.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIE! WE HAVING A GAME OVER/RIDA GET TOGETHER TODAY. IF YOU AND FRIENDS AIN'T DOING SHIT COME AND HAVE A DRINK OR GRAB A PLATE!! MY CAMERA SUCKS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

sg90rider said:


> Look who talking you got all my work in your back yard your just mad cuz you don't know where I went to work on my car , I can go where every the fuck I want when I want , but I sure the fuck don't want to roll with game over for Shit !!!!!! You got your tags yet or your just going to roll for a mo cuz the way your eng sound it not going to pass smog for Shit your truck got served and you know it butt hurt bobby !!!!!!



Mad why would i be mad... you the one that should be mad mr.builder :facepalm: because we all know that you went to the other gameover homie isaac..... dont trip we got pics homie!!!!!... and it kinda sounds like you the one thats butt hurt...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahaha sure u do


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

No matter what you say or do or build you can never fuck with me period!!!!!! We all know you want the fame homie and I got you there so don't forget where you came from, yes layitlow I was the one that work on the wagon and painted for him fix his chest and more , pattern your cutless work on with you ,did the rack and pumps in co car not you rack out turbo lincoin man in all your back yard but its all good I'm good off you pimp it is what it is


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

If you made me then that makes you a sucker to your club becasue all of 2011-2012 you sat there and watched me roast your club instead of helping them so why do you shut your mouth and go help your club if they let you.........:facepalmr you cna give them the number to the guy that weighted your car.....:roflmao:Suck it easy....


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

Idk who this keep it Real guy is on youtube??????:dunno: but he's got you pretty spot on... you took glory for all of chiaos work, now you tryna say that you did all my work... and you already talking shit saying that your patterns are way better than Jose's.... :facepalm:and like the guy on youtube would say jus KEEPING IT REAL!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn its real in here what happen to some good ol lowridin and hoppin now people get personal and shit what part of the game is that cause that aint lowridin shit like that is why im selling my hopper i dont do personal shit


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha 

That's too real


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

Whatttttt!!! I think that is isaacs garage GameOver


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

:h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup B!


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn its real in here what happen to some good ol lowridin and hoppin now people get personal and shit what part of the game is that cause that aint lowridin shit like that is why im selling my hopper i dont do personal shit







OH NO LOOKS like Cow and Chicken had a fight!!!!! :rofl:
















Both Ya'll need to Shut the fuck up and stay humble!!! cuz we all looked out for each other Plaques didn't count so stop putting out Personal Bullshit!!!!







 It would be different if daddy Q was home but Korea is poppin...but I got something for both you girls


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> Whatttttt!!! I think that is isaacs garage GameOver


Hell yeah you see me welding in my Shit while Isaac took a pic he just wanted me to serve a game over member of yours and I did put the price together you'll figger it out


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> Whatttttt!!! I think that is isaacs garage GameOver


Hell yeah you see me welding in my Shit while Isaac took a pic he just wanted me to serve a game over member


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> Idk who this keep it Real guy is on youtube??????:dunno: but he's got you pretty spot on... you took glory for all of chiaos work, now you tryna say that you did all my work... and you already talking shit saying that your patterns are way better than Jose's.... :facepalm:and like the guy on youtube would say jus KEEPING IT REAL!!!!


You know who he is its one of you mother fuckers , you guys is the only one that talks about it


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

nice u did smoke tail lights after all looks dope......i normally would say fuck a van but damm id roll the fuk outa that beast!!!!!!!!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGGIE.. YEA WE GOT A FAMILY/CLUB VAN TO DO WHAT IT DOO... YOU SEE THIS HATER TALKING ABOUT DELIVERY VAN..
> WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE THIS MONSTER IN PERSON.. EVERY UP GRADE U CAN THINK OF. THANKS FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO INFO GAME OVER WILL BE THERE TOO REP FOR THE BIG S.D.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIE! WE HAVING A GAME OVER/RIDA GET TOGETHER TODAY. IF YOU AND FRIENDS AIN'T DOING SHIT COME AND HAVE A DRINK OR GRAB A PLATE!! MY CAMERA SUCKS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> If you made me then that makes you a sucker to your club becasue all of 2011-2012 you sat there and watched me roast your club instead of helping them so why do you shut your mouth and go help your club if they let you.........:facepalmr you cna give them the number to the guy that weighted your car.....:roflmao:Suck it easy....


I ANIT no sucker you payed one way or another my club don't need help there building some Shit that you have no clue about so I not going to get in to that because you wound,ent understand what I'm say to you


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> If you made me then that makes you a sucker to your club becasue all of 2011-2012 you sat there and watched me roast your club instead of helping them so why do you shut your mouth and go help your club if they let you.........:facepalmr you cna give them the number to the guy that weighted your car.....:roflmao:Suck it easy....


I ANIT no sucker you payed one way or another my club don't need help there building some Shit that you have no clue about so Im not going to get in to that because you wound,ent understand what I'm say to you


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

But anyway I'm going to start cleaning this Chrome up getting it ready for to night can you do the same hahahahahaha


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> But anyway I'm going to start cleaning this Chrome up getting it ready for to night can you do the same hahahahahaha


*BEFORE U START CLEANING THAT CHROME AND GETTING READY FOR TONIGHT....
CAN YOU PLEASE POST THAT PINK SLIP TOO THAT CADILLAC!! ME,THE KIDS AND LAYITLOW IS STILL WAITING!
LET'S NOT FORGET YOU CLOWNED ME WITH PERSONAL FIRST.. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Goku said:


> View attachment 638209
> 
> 
> View attachment 638210
> ...


*GOKU WHAT UP DOGGIE.. LONG TIME NO HEAR HOMIE.. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY. 
NICE POST... :bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

CJAY said:


> :thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS FOLKS!!*:h5:* HOWS THAT SEXY TREY COMING ALONG? HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY FOLKS.*



southsandiego said:


> nice u did smoke tail lights after all looks dope......i normally would say fuck a van but damm id roll the fuk outa that beast!!!!!!!!!


*YEA I HAD TOO GIVE IT A SHOT AND IT TURNT OUT BETTER THAN I THOUGHT! MUCH LUV TO JOSE FOR SMOKEIN MY LIGHTS OUT AND MUCH LUV TOO YOU PIMP FOR BRINGING MY SICON LIGHTS BACK TO LIFE... IF ANY ONE NEED THERE LIGHTS RESTORED CALL MY BOY LUIE AND YO SHIT IS GONNA LOOK BRAND NEW AGAIN FOR A CHEAP PRICE!!
HE DID ALL FOUR LIGHTS.. FRONT AND BACK!!:yes:
*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thread Information
There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 10 guests)
tru2thagame ,P1DAILY619
:dunno: :squint: :sprint:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FOLKS!!*:h5:* HOWS THAT SEXY TREY COMING ALONG? HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY FOLKS.*
> 
> 
> *YEA I HAD TOO GIVE IT A SHOT AND IT TURNT OUT BETTER THAN I THOUGHT! MUCH LUV TO JOSE FOR SMOKEIN MY LIGHTS OUT AND MUCH LUV TOO YOU PIMP FOR BRINGING MY SICON LIGHTS BACK TO LIFE... IF ANY ONE NEED THERE LIGHTS RESTORED CALL MY BOY LUIE AND YO SHIT IS GONNA LOOK BRAND NEW AGAIN FOR A CHEAP PRICE!!
> ...


ITS COMING HOMIE JUST NEED LITTLE THINGS HERE AND THERE. IF YOU HAVE SOME EXTRA REAR QUARTER PANEL TRIMS FOR BOTH SIDEDS LET KNOW, GOTTA SEND MINE TO GET REPAIRED AND POLISHED BUT I NEED A QUICK TURN AROUND. IF I CAN BUY SOME ALREADY DONE THAT JUST GETS ME ON THE STREET THAT MUCH FASTER!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya,ttt,lets see the pinkslip,lets see if u own or borrowing,i own my shit,ttt,ttt for gameover,


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Anything.going.down.tonight


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BEFORE U START CLEANING THAT CHROME AND GETTING READY FOR TONIGHT....
> CAN YOU PLEASE POST THAT PINK SLIP TOO THAT CADILLAC!! ME,THE KIDS AND LAYITLOW IS STILL WAITING!
> LET'S NOT FORGET YOU CLOWNED ME WITH PERSONAL FIRST.. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!:thumbsup:*


If you really need to see it I got it what I look like spending money and time on some Shit that don't got my name on it


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGGIE.. YEA WE GOT A FAMILY/CLUB VAN TO DO WHAT IT DOO... YOU SEE THIS HATER TALKING ABOUT DELIVERY VAN..
> WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE THIS MONSTER IN PERSON.. EVERY UP GRADE U CAN THINK OF. THANKS FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO INFO GAME OVER WILL BE THERE TOO REP FOR THE BIG S.D.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIE! WE HAVING A GAME OVER/RIDA GET TOGETHER TODAY. IF YOU AND FRIENDS AIN'T DOING SHIT COME AND HAVE A DRINK OR GRAB A PLATE!! MY CAMERA SUCKS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA!!


FA SHO... I SEEN THIS SHIT LAST NIGHT HAVE TO SAY..... DAM I THOUGHT I HAVED BASS THIS SHIT IS BAD ASS.,TOP MY HAT OFF PAL CLEAN ASS FUCK..
PAL INSIDE SHIT..... THAT GIRL IS DOWN U KNOW TO LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME U GUYS THROW SOMETHING,BUT FOR REAL LETS THROW THAT THING MAN IM DOWN


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FOLKS!!*:h5:* HOWS THAT SEXY TREY COMING ALONG? HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY FOLKS.*
> 
> 
> *YEA I HAD TOO GIVE IT A SHOT AND IT TURNT OUT BETTER THAN I THOUGHT! MUCH LUV TO JOSE FOR SMOKEIN MY LIGHTS OUT AND MUCH LUV TOO YOU PIMP FOR BRINGING MY SICON LIGHTS BACK TO LIFE... IF ANY ONE NEED THERE LIGHTS RESTORED CALL MY BOY LUIE AND YO SHIT IS GONNA LOOK BRAND NEW AGAIN FOR A CHEAP PRICE!!
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MAN THEY DID A GOOD JOB...IM GOING TO SHOW MY GIRL SO SHE CAN DO TL


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Thread Information
> There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 10 guests)
> tru2thagame ,P1DAILY619
> :dunno: :squint: :sprint:


:dunno:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Ya,ttt,lets see the pinkslip,lets see if u own or borrowing,i own my shit,ttt,ttt for gameover,


GOT THAT RIGHT JACK...ME TOO PAL I OWN IT WITH A CV...WE NEED TO SEE IF PEOPLE GOT REAL CONVERTALBES


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

ShortRound said:


> Anything.going.down.tonight


We getting in some real traffic right now cause late at night that parking lot be turning in to an AA (acholics anonamis) parking lot......


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> We getting in some real traffic right now cause late at night that parking lot be turning in to an AA (acholics anonamis) parking lot......


Lol.ok


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,for the ones puting it down right now till i come out to ride,


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Videos pals for everybody that can't make it...n that's me


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

That's upp everyone, my names Sean and I going to be moving down that way from the bay in a month. Just want to introduce myself, can't wait to get down and check out the scene.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> FA SHO... I SEEN THIS SHIT LAST NIGHT HAVE TO SAY..... DAM I THOUGHT I HAVED BASS THIS SHIT IS BAD ASS.,TOP MY HAT OFF PAL CLEAN ASS FUCK..
> PAL INSIDE SHIT..... THAT GIRL IS DOWN U KNOW TO LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME U GUYS THROW SOMETHING,BUT FOR REAL LETS THROW THAT THING MAN IM DOWN


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND COMING PIMP. YOU,LIL BRO IS WELCOME ANYTIME AND HELL YEA THAT BITCH IS AND WAS DOWN FOR WHAT EVER. IF YA'LL WOULD HAVE STAYED A LIL LONGER YA'LL DICKS WOULD HAVE GOT HARD OR WET LIKE SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES.:fool2: IT AIN'T NO FUN IF THE CROWD HOMIES CAN'T HAVE NONE!!

ALL WAS LEFT AT THE END OF THE NIGHT WAS THE MIX/JUICES.. MOFO'S WAS DRINKING LIKE FISHES!!

EXCLUSIVE GAME OVER SHIT... FOOD,POOL,FIRE PIT,HOMIES,HOES 

HERE'S PICS OF SOME OF THOSE SHOTS YOU ASK FOR PIMP.. I JUST HAD THE HOMIE FWD THEM TOO ME. :rofl:
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> GOT THAT RIGHT JACK...ME TOO PAL I OWN IT WITH A CV...WE NEED TO SEE IF PEOPLE GOT REAL CONVERTALBES


*DAAMN WHY YOU CLOWN FOOLS LIKE THAT PIMP.. THERE'S ALOT OF FOOLS WITH FAKE RAGS OUT THERE. CLEAN OR NOT THERE FAKE JUST LIKE SOME OF THESE BITCHES HAIR!!! IT'S ALL GOOD CLEAN IS CLEAN THO AND NO DISRESPECT TO THE HOMIES THAT'S FAKIN!!
*


P1DAILY619 said:


> LOOKS GOOD MAN THEY DID A GOOD JOB...IM GOING TO SHOW MY GIRL SO SHE CAN DO TL


*YEA HE GETS DOWN DOGGIE.. IT'S WORTH DOING FA SHO! I NEVER KNEW HOW BAD MY LIGHTS WERE UNTILL HE HOOK ME UP. *




china rider said:


> That's upp everyone, my names Sean and I going to be moving down that way from the bay in a month. Just want to introduce myself, can't wait to get down and check out the scene.


*WELCOME ABOARD SEAN.. SD WILL BE WAITING TO GET IN SOME LOWRIDING TRAFFIC HOMIE. BY THE WAY I'M STEFON AKA STEFEEZY!!:wave:*


1964dippin said:


> Ttt,for the ones puting it down right now till i come out to ride,


*THANKS HOMIE.. CAN'T WAIT TILL YOU JOIN THE RIDA LINE UP HOMIE! GAME OVER SDCC PROMISE TO GET IN TRAFFIC WITH YOU AND SEAN WHEN YALL READY.
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO BOTH YOU GUYS!!*:h5:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN WHY YOU CLOWN FOOLS LIKE THAT PIMP.. THERE'S ALOT OF FOOLS WITH FAKE RAGS OUT THERE. CLEAN OR NOT THERE FAKE JUST LIKE SOME OF THESE BITCHES HAIR!!! IT'S ALL GOOD CLEAN IS CLEAN THO AND NO DISRESPECT TO THE HOMIES THAT'S FAKIN!!
> *
> *YEA HE GETS DOWN DOGGIE.. IT'S WORTH DOING FA SHO! I NEVER KNEW HOW BAD MY LIGHTS WERE UNTILL HE HOOK ME UP. *
> 
> ...


NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY... BUT HAD A HOMIE talking shit 
About my car being fake like a tranny n fuck that real is real 
N I drove home got my pink n bet 100 on it...now 100 in my packet


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> We getting in some real traffic right now cause late at night that parking lot be turning in to an AA (acholics anonamis) parking lot......


*THANKS FOR THE INVITE MATHA FUCKA!!:finger: IT'S ALL GOOD BECAUSE WHILE YOU AND TOMAS AND MIKEY WAS IN TRAFFIC REPPIN THAT GAME OVER CC...:thumbsup: ME AND JIMMY RIG WAS EATING SOME OF THAT FAVORITE STEFEEZY BBQ YOU LOVE AND NO YOU CAN NOT GET ANY OF TODAYS LEFT OVERS!!!:x:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> If you really need to see it I got it what I look like spending money and time on some Shit that don't got my name on it


*WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE..:dunno: YOU LOOK LIKE THIS MONKEY RIGHT NOW BECAUSE WE STILL WAITING ON YOU TO POST THAT PINK SLIP AND DAYS ARE STEADY GOING BY!!


A YO SNOOP DOG... DO YOU THINK THIS ***** GOT THE PINK SLIP TO THAT YELLOW CADILLAC FROM STR8 GAME CC?!?*:bowrofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY... BUT HAD A HOMIE talking shit
> About my car being fake like a tranny n fuck that real is real
> N I drove home got my pink n bet 100 on it...now 100 in my packet


*DON'T FEEL BAD THERE ALOT OF SO CALLED HOMIES HATEING AND TALKING SHIT... GLAD YOU TOOK THAT FOOLS MONEY! IF I COULD BET AGAINST MY HATERS I WOULD BE IN A BENTLY COUPE!*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank u , fa sho rider


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

china rider said:


> That's upp everyone, my names Sean and I going to be moving down that way from the bay in a month. Just want to introduce myself, can't wait to get down and check out the scene.


What up lots of action going on and summertimes gonna be booming....


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I see shit aint changed..grown ass men checking other mens pockets and peeking thru the windows on another mans life. You mutha fuckas are all retarded and have nothing better to do but talk shit. Your all fuckin useless sometimes and I wonder why the fuck I even still keep up with this shit............ITS BECAUSE I FUCKIN LOVE THIS GAME AND ALL MY FELLOW STREET RIDERS FRIEND OR FOES. I wouldn't change it for the world. Keep it poppin and ill be out there soon talking shit talking about useless shit drinkin and smokin. You know lowrider shit  I see you fezzy.....Im still comin for you pimp. 
GAME IS TO BE SOLD NOT TO BE TOLD! YEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Well I see shit aint changed..grown ass men checking other mens pockets and peeking thru the windows on another mans life. You mutha fuckas are all retarded and have nothing better to do but talk shit. Your all fuckin useless sometimes and I wonder why the fuck I even still keep up with this shit............ITS BECAUSE I FUCKIN LOVE THIS GAME AND ALL MY FELLOW STREET RIDERS FRIEND OR FOES. I wouldn't change it for the world. Keep it poppin and ill be out there soon talking shit talking about useless shit drinkin and smokin. You know lowrider shit  I see you fezzy.....Im still comin for you pimp.
> GAME IS TO BE SOLD NOT TO BE TOLD! YEEEEEEEE!!!!


*YEA I KNOW TONE... LISTEN TO YOUR MEMBER STOP COUNTING MENS POCKETS AND SPEAKIN ON MY LIFE WITH FALSE INFO...:bowrofl:



sg90rider said:



Man you sound like a hater you got a price of Shit cutless sitting and big boys house with some rusty ass gold rims and no inter,... With fiber glass stuck all on the paint, riding around in a dumb ass delivery van that your still making payments on ,and on top of that you ANIT got on drivers lic your game is ass back wourds

Click to expand...

JUST CLOWNING.. WHAT UP BIG DANNY BOY.:wave: I MISS YOU HOMIE HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOU AND THE KIDS WAY. :angel:
FAR AS THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOU AIN'T MISSING MUCH.:no: I HEARD FAMMART WAS AN EPISODE OF GANG LAND LAST NIGHT.:banghead: 
WE THINKING ABOUT GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE TO HANG!! RIDAZ/FAMILY ONLY TO KEEP IT SAFE AND BE AROUND FOOLS WE SEEN OR KNOW.:nicoderm:
I ALREADY KNOW YOU STILL COMING TO SERVE ME PIMP BUT TRUTH IS YOU CAN SERVE ME ANYTIME WIN,LOSE OR DRAW I'M HAPPY WITH THE OUT COME.:drama:THANKS FOR CONTINUING TO BE A REAL RIDA THAT DO REAL THINGS FOR THE PAST DECADE IN A HALF.:thumbsup: NO **** BUT I LUV YOU HOMIE. :x:
HOLLA ANY HR/ANYTIME
*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YEA I KNOW TONE... LISTEN TO YOUR MEMBER STOP COUNTING MENS POCKETS AND SPEAKIN ON MY LIFE WITH FALSE INFO...:bowrofl:
> JUST CLOWNING.. WHAT UP BIG DANNY BOY.:wave: I MISS YOU HOMIE HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOU AND THE KIDS WAY. :angel:
> FAR AS THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOU AIN'T MISSING MUCH.:no: I HEARD FAMMART WAS AN EPISODE OF GANG LAND LAST NIGHT.:banghead:
> WE THINKING ABOUT GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE TO HANG!! RIDAZ/FAMILY ONLY TO KEEP IT SAFE AND BE AROUND FOOLS WE SEEN OR KNOW.:nicoderm:
> ...


 its all love fezzy...... i see yall doing your thing and rolling but you already know we aint the first or the last to do this but lets admit that both sides do it good.....


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> its all love fezzy...... i see yall doing your thing and rolling but you already know we aint the first or the last to do this but lets admit that both sides do it good.....


Amen to that i respect everyones lowriding


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,:thumbsup::h5::worship:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


> :drama:


:wave:


----------



## cholomike (Jul 12, 2012)

@ FA SHO RIDAZ 

What it do. This is were all the traffic is at!!!! Facebook be dead right now. lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Amen to that i respect everyones lowriding


wat it doo daygo.,.,

shyt YO BOI GOT A MUFFICKKIN DUI BUT FUCK EM MOFO THEY CANT A MOFO DOWN,..,


fuck this DUI


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

STILL DOIN IT,..,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

IT DONT STOP,.,.,.GOD BLESS ERONE N BE SAFE,.,.at the end of the day we all riders ,.,.one way or the other!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im retired from lowriding


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> its all love fezzy...... i see yall doing your thing and rolling but you already know we aint the first or the last to do this but lets admit that both sides do it good.....





LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Amen to that i respect everyones lowriding





1964dippin said:


> ttt,:thumbsup::h5::worship:





aphustle said:


> IT DONT STOP,.,.,.GOD BLESS ERONE N BE SAFE,.,.at the end of the day we all riders ,.,.one way or the other!!









. :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

What?! Lowmike???, dam,id know what to say?, that sucks , when I come out , I was hopen,to ride /follow the gameover crew,as an esco solo rider,to as a area apart , roll togheter?, to,put it,down.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Amen to that i respect everyones lowriding


*WOULD U LIKE SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS...:dunno:
NO DISRESPECT BUT WHAT LOWRIDING HAVE YOU SEEN THEM DO THIS YEAR OR LAST?!?
WHAT PART OF THERE RIDIN DO YOU RESPECT? I NEED YOU TO REFRESH MY THOUGHTS GAME OVER!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> its all love fezzy...... i see yall doing your thing and rolling but you already know we aint the first or the last to do this but lets *admit that both sides do it good.....*


*NO DISRESPECT MY NIGG BUT THEY USE TO DO IT REAL GOOD I CAN ADMIT THAT. BUT THE LAST FEW YEARS BEEN DRY FOR THEM! I HOPE THEY SHOW UP BY THE END OF THE YEAR BECAUSE THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR IS ALREADY GONE!! *:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOOKING REAL GOOD AP.. KEEP UP THE GOOD RIDER WORK HOMIE:thumbsup: AND STOP DRINKING AND DRIVING. :thumbsdown:


aphustle said:


> STILL DOIN IT,..,.,




*TONY WHERE IN THE HECK IS THAT PINK SLIP PIC AT? WE ALL STILL WAITING!:inout: 
FUCK IT JUST POST UP ANY PINK SLIP BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW YOU DON'T HAVE THE PINK TO THE YELLOW CADILLAC. 
**U CLOWN A MAN ON NOT HAVING A PINK SLIP BUT YO ASS DON'T EVEN GOT ONE!!:buttkick: **WHAT A JABRONIEE!!*:bowrofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

cholomike said:


> @ FA SHO RIDAZ
> 
> What it do. This is were all the traffic is at!!!! Facebook be dead right now. lol


*WHAT UP CHOLO MIKE... WELCOME TO THE BOARDS BRO, YEA FACEBOOK IS FOR THE FEMALES TOO ME UNLESS YOUR TALKING TO FAMILY OR A OLD SKOOL CHICK! 
I TRYIED IT BUT I RATHER BE WHERE THE REAL RIDAZ ARE AT! LAYITLOW.COM
THERE'S ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE AND INFO ON THE FORUM SITE. CHECK IT OUT U WILL FIND ALOT OF GOOD STUFF AND A FEW JABRONIEEZ!!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

My new toy got delivered.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WOULD U LIKE SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS...:dunno:
> NO DISRESPECT BUT WHAT LOWRIDING HAVE YOU SEEN THEM DO THIS YEAR OR LAST?!?
> WHAT PART OF THERE RIDIN DO YOU RESPECT? I NEED YOU TO REFRESH MY THOUGHTS GAME OVER!*


 quick question fezzy.....how long you were you out the game until you were called washed up and decided to come back and do what you do....ive never doubted you but you seem to keep speaking and pestering sg.....trust me by years end youll have exactly what you and your straight game over team has been asking for  :thumbsup: see yall soon


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


LOOKIN GOOD BIGJOE!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


Awwwhhhhh shhhiiieeeeeetttttt! Add another deuce to the collection
Seen it before that shit is sicc.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


Hey pal 62 nice clean can't want to c in person...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup sg90rider :wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


Klean 62.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD AP.. KEEP UP THE GOOD RIDER WORK HOMIE:thumbsup: AND STOP DRINKING AND DRIVING. :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a rack on it that I don't have it !!!!! I got my 1000 ready do you ?? And what lowrideing have you done this year or last year and we not counting are old club car hopper , you can't even back your club members up in the lot from my back to back week to week bumper checkin them , where you at what's that van going to do, but transport a bunch of sad faces hahaha your the jabroneee suck a switch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Wudup sg90rider :wave:


Whats good


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


Damn that's nice!!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3768242710.html good come up rite here


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WOULD U LIKE SOME HONEY WITH THOSE NUTTS...:dunno:
> NO DISRESPECT BUT WHAT LOWRIDING HAVE YOU SEEN THEM DO THIS YEAR OR LAST?!?
> WHAT PART OF THERE RIDIN DO YOU RESPECT? I NEED YOU TO REFRESH MY THOUGHTS GAME OVER!*


Read itni said i respect EVERYONES lowriding it dont say anyone particular it means everyone every club every solo rider or upcomming rider i dont care what ya do or dont do dont tie me up in this layitlow drama


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> quick question fezzy.....how long you were you out the game until you were called washed up and decided to come back and do what you do....ive never doubted you but you seem to keep speaking and pestering sg.....trust me by years end youll have exactly what you and your straight game over team has been asking for  :thumbsup: see yall soon


*I WAS OUT THE GAME ATLEAST 3 YRS BEFORE GETTING PICKED ON/SPIT ON. I'M NOT PESTERING SG!! YA'LL HAVE TO UNDERSTAND ALOT OF SHIT IS FORGOTTEN BUT NOT FORGIVEN WHEN IT COMES TO THOSE CERTAIN SG MEMBERS THAT WAS TALKING DOWN ON MY LOWRIDING AND PERSONAL LIFE. TRUTH IS WE AIN'T ASKING FOR NOTHING PIMP WE JUST TRYING TO FINISH WHAT ALOT OF YOUR MEMBERS STARTED. ALL OF STR8 GAME IS MY ****** BUT WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT D ALOT OF THEM NAMES YOU ALREADY KNOW GOTTA GET THE BIZZNESS!
BY THE WAY YOUR NAME NEVER BEEN ON MY LIST BECAUSE YOU ALWAYS CLOWNED MY LOWRIDIN NOT MY PERSONAL LIFE!!:thumbsup:
HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF ****** TALK DOWN ON YOUR LIFE WHEN YOU WERE ACTUALLY DOWN? *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *theonegodchose* 
its all love fezzy...... i see yall doing your thing and rolling but you already know we aint the first or the last to do this but lets admit that both sides do it good.....








LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Amen to that i respect everyones lowriding





LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Read itni said i respect EVERYONES lowriding it dont say anyone particular it means everyone every club every solo rider or upcomming rider i dont care what ya do or dont do dont tie me up in this layitlow drama


*WELL WHAT DID YOU AMEN TOO? HE DIDN'T SAY EVERYONE HE SAID BOTH SIDES DO IT GOOD MEANING STR8 GAME AND GAME OVER. 
I AIN'T TRYING TO TIE YOU IN YOU TIED YOURSELF IN WITH THE AMEN. *


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

He said both sides DO IT GOOD doesnt say right this min jus says in g3neral both sides donit good he keepin it real and givin props and i said amen to that andni respect everyones lowriding that wasnt directed towards anyone sp3cific was jus saying so like i said dont tie me into all this drama jus keepin it real


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Thanks Fellas


NOW UPDATE YOUR AVATAR!!! LOL!


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

All i kNow is i got my motherf*%kin pinkslip!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> All i kNow is i got my motherf*%kin pinkslip!!!!:roflmao:


Crazy fucker and you been in traffic 7 days a damn week from ib to downtown to the beachs everywhere as a matter of fact you gas hopped right past the bike cops downtown lol that was clssic friday then we all had to dip from the police lol

Glad to see ya on the streets pimp


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Put a rack on it that I don't have it !!!!! I got my 1000 ready do you ?? And what lowrideing have you done this year or last year and we not counting are old club car hopper , you can't even back your club members up in the lot from my back to back week to week bumper checkin them , where you at what's that van going to do, but transport a bunch of sad faces hahaha your the jabroneee suck a switch !!!!!!!!!


*THIS WHAT I BEEN DOING LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR FOR MY CLUB... KILLIN SHOWS,MUSIC VIDEO'S,GROOPIE LUV AND EXPOSURE!!:yes:
MUCH LUV TO MY ***** FRED FOR SELLING ME HIS HOPPER.:thumbsup: *





 THE PINK WITH YOUR NAME ON IT? IF SO ILL CAN BE THERE AFTER 5PM!
JUST STOP THE SHANANAGINZ AND JUST SAY YOU DON'T HAVE IT AND NEXT TIME DON'T SPEAK ON MY FAIRYTAIL PERSONAL AND I WON'T SPEAK ON YOURS...
LETS KEEP IT BACK BUMPER CHECKIN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S THOSE VIDEO'S MR.NO PINKY! THIS WHAT I DID FOR MY CAMP NOW WATCH WHAT I DO FOR MY CAMP WHEN I COME SEE THAT SUPER HOTT STREET LAC.. I DON'T WANNA HEAR NO EXCUSES EITHER!! I BEEN HOLDING MY HOPPERS BACK FOR SOME OF YOUR CLUB FACTORS TO HIT THE SCENE BUT I SEE THIS IS MANDO COMMANDO THAT I SHOW YOU HOW EASY IT IS TOO LET SOME OF THAT AIR OUT YA CHEST!! I STILL LUV YOU SWEET CHEEKS BUT YOU GETTING SERVED!




78NyQ7kZZI*


----------



## Street Detective (Apr 30, 2013)

Since all this bullshit is gettin posted about paper work let me post some paper work I got on a snitch. FROM GAMEOVER C.C SAN DIEGO 

PLEASE SNITCHES LET US LOWRIDERS RIDE IN PEACE!!!!

AND THE CRAZY THINGABOUT THIS THE PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB KNOWS ABT IT!!!

http://www.fearnotlaw.com/articles/article24287.html

*Allan Reddick, a friend of Gater's and a Skyline member, was also present at the scene of the Alexander murder. At the time of Gater's trial, Reddick was on probation for having falsely identified himself to a peace officer. Reddick admitted that he did not want to testify against Gater. Reddick claimed that he could not remember many details of the Alexander shooting, including whether Gater had been present at the scene that night. When faced with prior statements he had made to the effect that Gater and his brother Marcus had been present that night, Reddick acknowledged having said that, but ultimately stated that he did not in fact know whether Gater had been there, after all. Although Reddick did not acknowledge that he was afraid to testify, he did admit that he had previously cooperated with police in another matter, and that his house had been burned down afterward.*


*The jury heard a recording of an interview between Detective Pendleton and Reddick that occurred in October 2003. During that interview, Reddick said that a member of O'Farrell had instigated a fight on the night of the Alexander shooting, and that a group of people had "jumped" Alexander. When Alexander tried to run away from the group, he was shot. Reddick initially told Pendleton that an individual named "Ricky" was the person who instigated the fight and shot Alexander. Reddick subsequently told Pendleton that he had not seen the shooter. When Pendleton told Reddick that he had heard that one of the "Gater boys" was the shooter, Reddick acknowledged that he had heard this, too, and claimed, at first, that he had heard that Marcus Gater was the shooter. After Pendleton told Reddick that he had heard that Demetrius Gater was the shooter, Reddick admitted that he, too, had heard this. When Pendleton asked Reddick whether he had witnessed either of the Gater brothers involved in the fight, Reddick responded, "[M]an I don't want to put my life in danger." Reddick then stated that Demetrius was the shooter, but later qualified his statement, claiming that he knew that the shooter was one of the Gater brothers, but that he did not know which one. Reddick knew that the shooter had been wearing a black hoodie, and that Demetrius had been wearing a black hoodie on the night Alexander was shot, while Marcus had been wearing a gray hoodie.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> He said both sides DO IT GOOD doesnt say right this min jus says in g3neral both sides donit good he keepin it real and givin props and i said amen to that andni respect everyones lowriding that wasnt directed towards anyone sp3cific was jus saying so like i said dont tie me into all this drama jus keepin it real


*FUCK IT MY BAD MIKE.. IT'S THE ALCOHOL I BEEN DRINKING. STR8 GAME DO THERE THANG CAN'T TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM. THEY JUST HAVEN'T BEEN DOING IT LATE LATELY.
OTHER THAN THE 365 RIDAZ FROM SG.. B5,JAREL,MANNY,MARK AND I COULD BE MISSING ONE OR 2 MORE.:thumbsup:
*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up Mikey. Damn shit is gettin hot in here...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Street Detective said:


> Since all this bullshit is gettin posted about paper work let me post some paper work I got on a snitch. FROM GAMEOVER C.C SAN DIEGO
> 
> PLEASE SNITCHES LET US LOWRIDERS RIDE IN PEACE!!!!
> 
> ...


oh shit I dont fuck wit snitches that's general street code but this is gonna open up a can of worms for sure. Paperwork dont lie.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Street Detective said:


> Since all this bullshit is gettin posted about paper work let me post some paper work I got on a snitch. FROM GAMEOVER C.C SAN DIEGO
> PLEASE SNITCHES LET US LOWRIDERS RIDE IN PEACE!!!!
> AND THE CRAZY THINGABOUT THIS THE PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB KNOWS ABT IT!!!
> http://www.fearnotlaw.com/articles/article24287.html


*
A PRESIDENT HEARD AND KNOWING IS TOO DIFFERENT THINGS HOMIE! JUST LIKE YO PRESIDENT HEARD SHIT FROM YOUR SIDE THAT DON'T MEAN HE SPEAK ON IT FOR SHIT'S AND GIGGLES.:nono: IT'S EASY TOO PUT A JACKET ON SOMEONE THESE DAYS!!:yes: I ONCE HAD A CAT SAY I'M A SNITCH AND IVE NEVER BEEN LOCK UP IN MY LIFE, COME TO FIND OUT IT WAS A CAT NAME STEPHAN FROM OCEANSIDE.:dunno:
FACTS IS FACTS AND RUMORS IS RUMORS HOMIE. ANOTHER FACT IS YOU COULD HAVE CALLED AND ASK WHAT I KNOW AND WHAT IVE HEARD BECAUSE I'M MORE THAN SURE YOU NO ME PERSONALLY.:nicoderm: REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS AND REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THINGS.*:drama:

*FOR THE RECORD.. JUST BECAUSE I KNOW YOU DON'T MEAN I DO FULL RESEARCH ON YOU FROM 2000 ON UP. I DON'T HUSTLE OR DO SHIT WITH NO MAN SO I HAVE NO NEED TO INTERVIEW NO ***** ABOUT HIS PAST. I GOT 5 KIDS AND 4 DOGS TO QUESTION AND INTERVIEW ABOUT LIFE.*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

CJAY said:


> NOW UPDATE YOUR AVATAR!!! LOL!


done lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> oh shit I dont fuck wit snitches that's general street code but this is gonna open up a can of worms for sure. Paperwork dont lie.


WHAT CANS?!? IS ANYBODY ON HERE FROM SKYLINE OR *O'Farrell?
ANY BODY THAT KNOWS STEFEEZY PERSONALLY SHOULD KNOW I DON'T SUPPORT GANG OR JAIL SHIT! :nono:

*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> done lol


thats a clean ass car ya picked up congrats homies


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks Mike... one day ill be in the lot... but i want to redo the drive shaft


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> thanks Mike... one day ill be in the lot... but i want to redo the drive shaft


yeah its a clean ass car was checkin on the p8cs on fb much props on the pick up if ya need a hand with anything just ask ill come thri


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

rite on homie thanks


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Anybody got complete pumps for sale need 2 homegirl just bought a cut out regal all I need is pumps and batts thanks send call or text 619 302 7103


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

:buttkick:


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

Big joe what it do its nasty on here what tha fuck is going on.........some of this ain't low riding at all


----------



## StreetDetective 2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Its funny how we are clowning another club about shit. but we have our own issues that our members/president never spoke on for instance...
when jerry had naked pics of his own sons girlfriend (isnt that a chester)...what about when cuzzy jacked our member for his car and the member/president didnt say or do shit about it and he still was reapin the club.... our president/members didnt check our new members when they got out of line with our old lowrider homies tomas and big boy in the parking lot.....i guess our president/members arent going to say or do shit because they are being investigated for the ATM shit..
Before we blast other we need to blast ourselfs... if it was up me to all them should be kicked out of the lowrider community... all our members and allan from gameover and anyone else that black eyeing the lowrider culture.....


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,ya,keep it 100% legal,/anti bullshit,we all worked hard,to get the right lowrider exsporer that we realy wanted,wich is,100% good , fambam times,and all fun,no vilonce,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THIS WHAT I BEEN DOING LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR FOR MY CLUB... KILLIN SHOWS,MUSIC VIDEO'S,GROOPIE LUV AND EXPOSURE!!:yes:
> MUCH LUV TO MY ***** FRED FOR SELLING ME HIS HOPPER.:thumbsup: *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT MINE SO WHERE WE MEETING AND LOSER OF THE BET IS BUY DINNER


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt ,


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

StreetDetective 2 said:


> Its funny how we are clowning another club about shit. but we have our own issues that our members/president never spoke on for instance...
> when jerry had naked pics of his own sons girlfriend (isnt that a chester)...what about when cuzzy jacked our member for his car and the member/president didnt say or do shit about it and he still was reapin the club.... our president/members didnt check our new members when they got out of line with our old lowrider homies tomas and big boy in the parking lot.....i guess our president/members arent going to say or do shit because they are being investigated for the ATM shit..
> Before we blast other we need to blast ourselfs... if it was up me to all them should be kicked out of the lowrider community... all our members and allan from gameover and anyone else that black eyeing the lowrider culture.....


 wow whoever you are you are a straight up bitch if you got balls to come on here and call straight game your club but cant speak up face to face wit us your a bitch and get at me if you think otherwise homie. You talk about speaking up but you hide behind a name suck a dick


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

StreetDetective 2 said:


> Its funny how we are clowning another club about shit. but we have our own issues that our members/president never spoke on for instance...<br>
> when jerry had naked pics of his own sons girlfriend (isnt that a chester)...what about when cuzzy jacked our member for his car and the member/president didnt say or do shit about it and he still was reapin the club.... our president/members didnt check our new members when they got out of line with our old lowrider homies tomas and big boy in the parking lot.....i guess our president/members arent going to say or do shit because they are being investigated for the ATM shit..<br>
> Before we blast other we need to blast ourselfs... if it was up me to all them should be kicked out of the lowrider community... all our members and allan from gameover and anyone else that black eyeing the lowrider culture.....


 wow whoever you are you are a straight up bitch if  you got balls to come on here and call straight game your club but cant speak up face to face wit us your a bitch and get at me if you think otherwise homie. You talk about speaking up but you hide behind a name suck a dick


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

theonegodchose said:


> wow whoever you are you are a straight up bitch if  you got balls to come on here and call straight game your club but cant speak up face to face wit us your a bitch and get at me if you think otherwise homie. You talk about speaking up but you hide behind a name suck a dick


church


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

O ya this is b5:machinegun:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

:-( , come on , lets all ride out,fucc the beef,


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

SMDH!!!


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

Y-TEE said:


> SMDH!!!


whats up


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

?, huh,we can all ezly set tripp , but in that.,we all can ezly lose are good side rep from the outsiders+ media+ cops mindset


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

I got took/robbed of a deal rider,i can/ezly want to smash on that puta penjdo,but im all about perseveing what the lowlow commity,l.a., s.d.,o.c.,, i.e. work for so hard in the last 15 years,keep it legal 100% anti beef,sqaush that shit,


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Wat up b


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

Shit lookn


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD EXCUSE TO TELL YOUR GIRL YOU LOST THESE MO'S RENT MONEY !!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn its real on here this is why i keep it lowridin nothing but love for my lowrider homies from every club solo rider and up comming rider this shit is crazy on here haha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread.*(6 members and 8 guests)LOWLOW MIKE*P1DAILY619*Str8gee*sg90rider*Y-TEE

What up fellas


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread.*(6 members and 8 guests)LOWLOW MIKE*P1DAILY619*Str8gee*sg90rider*Y-TEE
> 
> What up fellas


what it do


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHO EVER YOU ARE POSTING THIS BULLSHIT ON OUR RIDA BOARD. PLEASE FALL BACK HOMIE! 
LETS KEEP THIS SHIT LOWRIDIN, IF YA'LL WANNA START ANOTHER TOPIC ON LAW AND ORDER TYPE SHIT PLEASE DO AND I'M SURE ALOT OF US ON THIS BOARD WILL PEAK IN TO READ THE FACTS OR FICTION ABOUT OTHER RIDAZ LIFE.
ON SAN DIEGO MEETS WE TRY TO KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDIN FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOWS!

SEE WHAT YOU HAVE STARTED TONE. BRINGING UP PERSONAL SHIT GOT MATHA FUCKAS BRINGING ALL TYPES OF SHIT TO THE LIGHT THAT I NEVER KNEW SHIT ABOUT!*:twak:
*FUTURE SHIT KEEP IT LOWRIDIN HOMIE. CLOWN ME AND MY CAR BUT DON'T GO INTO DUMB PERSONAL SHIT.
WHEN ONE DOG BARK THEY ALL START TO BARK.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO ALL OF LAYITLOW NONE OF THIS BULLSHIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH GAME OVER SDCC AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO TRY OUR BEST TO LOWRIDE DRAMA FREE.
WE ARE A FAMILY BASE CLUB THAT PUTS IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN ON SOME LOWRIDER SHIT ONLY, ALL THAT OTHER SHIT IS FOR THE BIRDS!!
MY APOLOGY TO STR8 GAME,LAYITLOW AND GAME OVER FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT COMING UP ALL OVER SOME PINK SLIP CLOWNIN SHIT.
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> HOPE YOU GOT A GOOD EXCUSE TO TELL YOUR GIRL YOU LOST THESE MO'S RENT MONEY !!!!!!!!


*TONE I'M DONE CLOWNIN WITH YOU OVER A PINK SLIP THAT WE ALL KNOW YO ASS DON'T GOT!!
KEEP THAT FILLER KILLER HOT AND READY BECAUSE I WILL BE SEEING YOU SOON. THAN WE CAN START CLOWNIN AGAIN ON SOME LOWRIDER SHIT!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS HOMIE!*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FUCK YOU I ANIT STARTED SHIT ,BUT ALL I KNOW IS IT 6:00 WHERE YOU AT WITH MY MONEY AND ABOUT THAT PERSONAL SHIT YOUR THE ONE MAKE UP STORES ABOUT YOUR VAN AND TELLING FOLKS YOU MAKING PAYMENTS ON IT NOT ME JUST KEEPN IT 100 BUT YEA WHERE YOU AT ???


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TO ALL OF LAYITLOW NONE OF THIS BULLSHIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH GAME OVER SDCC AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO TRY OUR BEST TO LOWRIDE DRAMA FREE.
> WE ARE A FAMILY BASE CLUB THAT PUTS IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN ON SOME LOWRIDER SHIT ONLY, ALL THAT OTHER SHIT IS FOR THE BIRDS!!
> MY APOLOGY TO STR8 GAME,LAYITLOW AND GAME OVER FOR ALL THIS BULLSHIT COMING UP ALL OVER SOME PINK SLIP CLOWNIN SHIT.
> *


I got a couple shovels I can diggit :thumbsup:I


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Str8gee said:


> church


what up wit it b nickel


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Str8gee said:


> what it do


Shit i cant call it jus tryna lowride thinkin bout going to la soon with the hopper to put it down again for the big sd


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 639861
> 
> 
> My new toy got delivered.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> FUCK YOU I ANIT STARTED SHIT ,BUT ALL I KNOW IS IT 6:00 WHERE YOU AT WITH MY MONEY AND ABOUT THAT PERSONAL SHIT YOUR THE ONE MAKE UP STORES ABOUT YOUR VAN AND TELLING FOLKS YOU MAKING PAYMENTS ON IT NOT ME JUST KEEPN IT 100 BUT YEA WHERE YOU AT ???


*:bowrofl: FUCK IT I'LL BE ON MY WAY IN A HR BUT I AIN'T GONNA BRING NO MONEY BECAUSE YOU DON'T GOT NO PINK SLIP WITH YOUR NAME ON IT AND THAT MONEY I POSTED IS FOR BILLS AND LIL STEFEEZY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW.:biggrin: WHO EVER WINS BUY PIZZA FOR THE FAMILY. I ALREADY KNOW IMMA WIN SO I WILL TAKE 2 LARGE PIZZAS FROM PIZZA HUT. 1 MEAT LOVERS AND 1 SUPER SURPREME. THANKS IN ADVANCE!*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

COME ON NOW KEEP IT 100 AND BE A MAN OF YOUR WORDS HOMIE DON'T BITCH OUT AN HOUR AND TEN MINS AFTER THE TIME YOU SAID YOU'LL BE HERE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ALL THIS BULLSHIT ALMOST HAD ME LOOKING LIKE A HATER BIG JOE..
BIG CONGRATS ON THAT DUECE MY NIGG, YOU LOOKING REAL SHOW TYPE. I HOPE LIL JOE IS EXCITED TO ROLL AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AND BUMPER CHECK IT WITH THIS HOTT TREY..:rimshot: I'M JUST JOKING AND TRYING TO GET SOME OF THESE FOOLS TO LAUGH HOMIE. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT JOE AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE AND CONTINUE TO STAY TRUE LIKE YOU DO!*:h5:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> COME ON NOW KEEP IT 100 AND BE A MAN OF YOUR WORDS HOMIE DON'T BITCH OUT AN HOUR AND TEN MINS AFTER THE TIME YOU SAID YOU'LL BE HERE


*
TONE ARE YOU SERIOUS OR WHAT? HOW IMMA BITCH OUT WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE THE PINKY BUD.
LET'S JUST CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ. REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS NOW DON'T MAKE ME CALL NANCY AND POST UP THE REAL PINKY.
DON'T TRIP I'M STILL COMIN TO IB BUT YO ASS AIN'T GONNA HAVE IT. IF YOU DO I WILL SNAP A PIC,POST IT ON THE BOARDS AND APOLOGIZE AND BE THE JABRONIEE FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR. I AIN'T YOU I SPEAK FACTS NOT FICTION AND YOU SAYING YOU HAVE THE PINK RIGHT NOW IS FICTION..*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Me ?, fall bacc?,mybad , but ya,cool cool ,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> TONE ARE YOU SERIOUS OR WHAT? HOW IMMA BITCH OUT WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE THE PINKY BUD.
> LET'S JUST CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ. REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS NOW DON'T MAKE ME CALL NANCY AND POST UP THE REAL PINKY.
> DON'T TRIP I'M STILL COMIN TO IB BUT YO ASS AIN'T GONNA HAVE IT. IF YOU DO I WILL SNAP A PIC,POST IT ON THE BOARDS AND APOLOGIZE AND BE THE JABRONIEE FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR. I AIN'T YOU I SPEAK FACTS NOT FICTION AND YOU SAYING YOU HAVE THE PINK RIGHT NOW IS FICTION..*


Man if you can't go thur with a bet then there no point on give you a hop , SOMEONE DROP THIS GUY OFF IN HOLLYWOOD HE'S A GOOD ACTOR


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:drama:SD TTT!!! What it do playas?!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread.*(6 members and 8 guests)LOWLOW MIKE*P1DAILY619*Str8gee*sg90rider*Y-TEE
> 
> What up fellas


Supp


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Who gives a damn about these titles right now payments or no payments that bitch is clean title or no title he owns tone your car working keep up the good work but everyone stop with the personal shit i can post a pic right now with 10 titles with my name but who gives a shit really nobody so lets get back to lowridin and fuck all this personal talk


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt lowmike,well said,nuff nuff outs,dippin in


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *:bowrofl: FUCK IT I'LL BE ON MY WAY IN A HR BUT I AIN'T GONNA BRING NO MONEY BECAUSE YOU DON'T GOT NO PINK SLIP WITH YOUR NAME ON IT AND THAT MONEY I POSTED IS FOR BILLS AND LIL STEFEEZY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW.:biggrin: WHO EVER WINS BUY PIZZA FOR THE FAMILY. I ALREADY KNOW IMMA WIN SO I WILL TAKE 2 LARGE PIZZAS FROM PIZZA HUT. 1 MEAT LOVERS AND 1 SUPER SURPREME. THANKS IN ADVANCE!*


Damn why you gotta got to pizza hut homie lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> Supp


Shit jus reading all this drama whatever happen to the good day of lowriding and having fun


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Its still there,in me , too,lowmike, I got that itchy , fire to roll , hittin the switch,when I get whatever rider,in,1+ 1/2 seasion,its on,


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

StreetDetective 2 said:


> Its funny how we are clowning another club about shit. but we have our own issues that our members/president never spoke on for instance...
> when jerry had naked pics of his own sons girlfriend (isnt that a chester)...what about when cuzzy jacked our member for his car and the member/president didnt say or do shit about it and he still was reapin the club.... our president/members didnt check our new members when they got out of line with our old lowrider homies tomas and big boy in the parking lot.....i guess our president/members arent going to say or do shit because they are being investigated for the ATM shit..
> Before we blast other we need to blast ourselfs... if it was up me to all them should be kicked out of the lowrider community... all our members and allan from gameover and anyone else that black eyeing the lowrider culture.....


BITCH ASS DICKTECTIVE! YEAH SPEAK ON IT LIKE YOU KNOW ***** I HAD PICTURES OF YOUR SISTER AND YOUR MOM WHAT DOES THAT MAKE ME? DONT SPEAK ON SHIT THAT YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT ESPECIALLY WHEN I AINT IN THIS SHIT BITCH.. ILL HAVE AANY PICTURES OF ANY HOE OVER THE AGE OF 18 IF I WANT BUT A SNITCH NEVER THAT AND I COME FROM THE SHOULDER OR WHAT EVER SO IF YOU WANT COME OUT THE CLOSET AND HALLER AT A ESE HOE! REAL TALK FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD GET AT ME ASAP HALF DEAD BITCH 5838113 AND I DINT ANSWER BLOCKED NUMBER BLOCKED NUMBERS ARE FOR PUSSIES


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *ALL THIS BULLSHIT ALMOST HAD ME LOOKING LIKE A HATER BIG JOE..
> BIG CONGRATS ON THAT DUECE MY NIGG, YOU LOOKING REAL SHOW TYPE. I HOPE LIL JOE IS EXCITED TO ROLL AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AND BUMPER CHECK IT WITH THIS HOTT TREY..:rimshot: I'M JUST JOKING AND TRYING TO GET SOME OF THESE FOOLS TO LAUGH HOMIE. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT JOE AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE AND CONTINUE TO STAY TRUE LIKE YOU DO!*:h5:


You know i aint tearin up no Chevys lol but the duece aint no punk either. I dont have money like you guys so ill let you bumper check me and then we can all laugh and hang out like real riders do... all this B.S. needs to stop cause summer is almost here and the parking lot is already hot with all the b.s. in these daygo streets... Most of the fools starting shit in the lot dont even have any cars... And if these fools are super gangster how are these so called snitches still hanging in the Lowrider scene... Ill tell you what mutha fuckers aint made like they use to be... I have nuthin but respect for everyone out at the spots except for the fools who fuck the spots up for us...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> :wave:


:wave: :sprint:back to IG


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


> :wave: :sprint:back to IG


Lol. I'm there


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Man if you can't go thur with a bet then there no point on give you a hop , SOMEONE DROP THIS GUY OFF IN HOLLYWOOD HE'S A GOOD ACTOR



*YOUR THE ONLY ACTOR ON THIS BOARD AND YOUR NOT DOING A GREAT JOB BECAUSE YOU WOULD HAVE POST THE PINK PIC ALREADY AND TRUTH IS YOU DON'T HAVE TO GIVE ME A HOP BECAUSE GAME OVER WILL TAKE THEM FROM U AFTER ALL THESE SHANANAGINZ.*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

?, wtf,?, dam?!, keep it pushing lowlow,fun times , riders,squash the bs yall,fucc the beef,we, all ride as one,.....shit man,i mite change my mind about geting a rider,....15 years later.shit just where i left it,...., still fucckin beefers,fuck homie!,....., ill probly spend my money on beat makeing shit,....


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BIGJOE619 said:


> You know i aint tearin up no Chevys lol but the duece aint no punk either. I dont have money like you guys so ill let you bumper check me and then we can all laugh and hang out like real riders do... all this B.S. needs to stop cause summer is almost here and the parking lot is already hot with all the b.s. in these daygo streets... Most of the fools starting shit in the lot dont even have any cars... And if these fools are super gangster how are these so called snitches still hanging in the Lowrider scene... Ill tell you what mutha fuckers aint made like they use to be... I have nuthin but respect for everyone out at the spots except for the fools who fuck the spots up for us...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> You know i aint tearin up no Chevys lol but the duece aint no punk either. I dont have money like you guys so ill let you bumper check me and then we can all laugh and hang out like real riders do... all this B.S. needs to stop cause summer is almost here and the parking lot is already hot with all the b.s. in these daygo streets... Most of the fools starting shit in the lot dont even have any cars... *And if these fools are super gangster how are these so called snitches still hanging in the Lowrider scene...* Ill tell you what mutha fuckers aint made like they use to be... I have nuthin but respect for everyone out at the spots except for the fools who fuck the spots up for us...


AMEN TO EVERYTHING YOU SAID FOLKS.. YOU ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL BUT I THINK THIS IS THE REALIST SHIT YOU EVER WROTE.:worship:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,like mako capone says,,the real gs do time , and,the snitchs win,the real gs,are the lawyers , dea,da,ice,the judges,sherrfics, youtube mako capone,100,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

The Mustachio said:


> My name is Rene "Boxer" Enriquez. Feel free to google me and read about me before making a dumb ass comment.
> 
> I suggest that both clubs (straight game and game over) shut the fuck up and get along. And both clubs need to stop creating fake ID's on here to post shit about the other club talking about snitch this and that.
> 
> ...


*GAME OVER DON'T GOT BEEF WITH STR8 GAME..:nono: IF YOU GOT NAMES PUT UMM OUT THERE BECAUSE GAME OVER WANNA KNOW. *


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YOUR THE ONLY ACTOR ON THIS BOARD AND YOUR NOT DOING A GREAT JOB BECAUSE YOU WOULD HAVE POST THE PINK PIC ALREADY AND TRUTH IS YOU DON'T HAVE TO GIVE ME A HOP BECAUSE GAME OVER WILL TAKE THEM FROM U AFTER ALL THESE SHANANAGINZ.*


The only thing game over been taken a loses and it what 1030 at night and you still dident show up I guess all your games is on these boards and not the streets with these cars YOUR GAME IS OVER HAHAHA I'M OUT LET'S SEE WHAT YOU COME WITH BECAUSE SO FAR THE ONLY THING JUMPING IS YOUR LIPS!!!!!!!! HAVE A NICE NIGHT GOOD BYE


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> BITCH ASS DICKTECTIVE! YEAH SPEAK ON IT LIKE YOU KNOW ***** I HAD PICTURES OF YOUR SISTER AND YOUR MOM WHAT DOES THAT MAKE ME? DONT SPEAK ON SHIT THAT YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT ESPECIALLY WHEN I AINT IN THIS SHIT BITCH.. ILL HAVE AANY PICTURES OF ANY HOE OVER THE AGE OF 18 IF I WANT BUT A SNITCH NEVER THAT AND I COME FROM THE SHOULDER OR WHAT EVER SO IF YOU WANT COME OUT THE CLOSET AND HALLER AT A ESE HOE! REAL TALK FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD GET AT ME ASAP HALF DEAD BITCH 5838113 AND I DINT ANSWER BLOCKED NUMBER BLOCKED NUMBERS ARE FOR PUSSIES


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Detective #2 you fucked up homie you best believe you will be getting a visit soon essay. You shouldnt have spoke on MY club you shouldn't have spoke on MY clubs personal life or MY clubs personal business. Your a fuckin straight up bitch and weve got the linea on you .....think about dippin outta.........eye bee


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> BITCH ASS DICKTECTIVE! YEAH SPEAK ON IT LIKE YOU KNOW ***** I HAD PICTURES OF YOUR SISTER AND YOUR MOM WHAT DOES THAT MAKE ME? DONT SPEAK ON SHIT THAT YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT ESPECIALLY WHEN I AINT IN THIS SHIT BITCH.. ILL HAVE AANY PICTURES OF ANY HOE OVER THE AGE OF 18 IF I WANT BUT A SNITCH NEVER THAT AND I COME FROM THE SHOULDER OR WHAT EVER SO IF YOU WANT COME OUT THE CLOSET AND HALLER AT A ESE HOE! REAL TALK FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD GET AT ME ASAP HALF DEAD BITCH 5838113 AND I DINT ANSWER BLOCKED NUMBER BLOCKED NUMBERS ARE FOR PUSSIES


no worries jerry I already found out who that cat is ill hit you tomorrow with that


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn this shit is crazy on here


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> Detective #2 you fucked up homie you best believe you will be getting a visit soon essay. You shouldnt have spoke on MY club you shouldn't have spoke on MY clubs personal life or MY clubs personal business. Your a fuckin straight up bitch and weve got the linea on you .....think about dippin outta.........eye bee


Damn pimp in ib release some names we all wanna know haha


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn pimp in ib release some names we all wanna know haha


I would but I've been asked to show restraint.


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

theonegodchose said:


> no worries jerry I already found out who that cat is ill hit you tomorrow with that[/QUOTE my number is still tha same :thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

7024184390 anyone who needs to know


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:nono::shh::inout:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Wtf?!


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

wow lowride game is not the same sd ttt


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: T.T.T.


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up jerry:wave:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

The Mustachio said:


> My name is Rene "Boxer" Enriquez. Feel free to google me and read about me before making a dumb ass comment.
> 
> I suggest that both clubs (straight game and game over) shut the fuck up and get along. And both clubs need to stop creating fake ID's on here to post shit about the other club talking about snitch this and that.
> 
> ...


Are you 110% sure its somebody from straight game??? If so pm me the name of who it is from my club


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

them st hopper said:


> wow lowride game is not the same sd ttt


Amen to that


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:wave: B500, Y-TEE, BIGJOE....................WHAT UP HOMIES!!!


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

Them streets in the house :wave: SD ttt


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

CJAY said:


> :wave: B500, Y-TEE, BIGJOE....................WHAT UP HOMIES!!!


Wat up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone got a 8 long hose i need one asap


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lets all get back to lowriding im tryna have my 99 out this weekend so hopefulky it can hapoen and we can cruise and enjoy the sunny sd weather fellas


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

Them streets in the house :wave:SD ttt


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone got a 8 long hose i need one asap


How much u got?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

C Jay i seen you changed your avi too lol i was gonna tell you that...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up Ytee. hows it goin homie


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up Ytee. hows it goin homie


Jus out here tryin to make it happen


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

me too...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> me too...


Aww man! I see u havin it your way rite now


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> me too...


That duece lookin real nice joe


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> How much u got?


how much ya want for one


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THIS SHIT IS GOING WAY TOO FAR LAYITLOW/SD. ALOT OF OG LOWRIDER NAMES ARE BEING TARNISH ON SOME FALSE SHIT. JERRY IS AN OG IN THIS LOWRIDER SHIT AND IF IT AIN'T ABOUT HIS LOWRIDIN HIS NAME SHOULD NOT BE SPOKEN ON IN FALSE CONTENT. RIGHT ALONG WITH THE REST OF THE RIDAZ NAMES THAT IS BEING SPOKEN ON. FAR AS BIG BOY THAT MATHA FUCKA DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL THAT GOOD AND WOULD NEVER GO AGAINST LOWRIDER RULES. HE WORK TO HARD FOR HIS NAME TOO FUCK IT OFF OVER SOME STUPID SHIT!
STREET DETECTIVE 1/2.. YA'LL BOTH NEED TO NO LONGER POST. THIS BOARD IS FOR REAL LOWRIDERS ONLY.
ONCE AGAIN STR8 GAME & GAME OVER DO NOT HAVE ANY PERSONAL BEEF. IF IT AIN'T ABOUT LOWRIDIN/BUMPER CHECKIN IT AIN'T US!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> That duece lookin real nice joe


thank you sir.. i have been blessed making deals here and there i see the duece as a stepping stone to a rag that i want. so i have to hustle the lil money i have to get where i want to be. I cant do it the easy money way so i have to make this job money work for me.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> thank you sir.. i have been blessed making deals here and there i see the duece as a stepping stone to a rag that i want. so i have to hustle the lil money i have to get where i want to be. I cant do it the easy money way so i have to make this job money work for me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> thank you sir.. i have been blessed making deals here and there i see the duece as a stepping stone to a rag that i want. so i have to hustle the lil money i have to get where i want to be. I cant do it the easy money way so i have to make this job money work for me.


That duece is on hell of a stepping stone...
I can imagine what you will come with next...
As i know u never go backwards, every car gets better with u


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :wave:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> how much ya want for one


$30


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Tc hit me phone was charging. Cant call out


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> That duece is on hell of a stepping stone...
> I can imagine what you will come with next...
> As i know u never go backwards, every car gets better with u


ill be happy with a stock rag 61 or 62 nuthin crazy


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,well said fo sho,nuff nuff outs,dippin in,:worship::ugh::angel:to that rip guy,my condolese,:h5:to all riders,game over c.c.,stragight game c.c.:thumbsup:,to new riders :no:no chippin,like mack 10,do the dam thanggas hoppin and mainac three wheelin!!ttt daygo!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> ill be happy with a stock rag 61 or 62 nuthin crazy


I told you to be patent Pimp that deuce is hella clean but I got your ace for you stupid clean. I'll send pics or try to post from my phone right now. Don't trip when u ready I got u my nigg.
I been flipping chevys lately. Stock,lifted and projects.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I told you to be patent Pimp that deuce is hella clean but I got your ace for you stupid clean. I'll send pics or try to post from my phone right now. Don't trip when u ready I got u my nigg.
> I been flipping chevys lately. Stock,lifted and projects.


 :yes: ... :thumbsup: Cant go wrong with a rag 1...:no:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://youtu.be/JVyHk4twqTc


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I told you to be patent Pimp that deuce is hella clean but I got your ace for you stupid clean. I'll send pics or try to post from my phone right now. Don't trip when u ready I got u my nigg.
> I been flipping chevys lately. Stock,lifted and projects.


you can flip mine and give me that one


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> you can flip mine and give me that one


*YOU MY ***** JOE I TOLD YOU I GOT YOU HOMIE. TOMORROW SEND ME SOME PICS OF THE DUECE AND I WILL SPEAD THE WORD BUT EVERYONE IS STARTING TO REQUEST RAGS!!
IF YOU DON'T SELL THE DUECE ASAP I STILL GOT YOU ON A RAG CHEVY WHEN EVER YOU READY. YOU JUST HAVE TO BE PATIENT WITH ME. YOU SEE HOW QUICK THIS ONE POP UP AND WE WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT CHEVY LAST WEEK.:yes: I ALSO GOT ACTION AT A 56 AND 57 RAG. REAL RAGS,MATCHIN NUMBERS!*


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: BUMP ^^^


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,gas hoppin ,


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

What's up everyone. I will be moving to San Diego on the 1st of June, if anyone knows of a house, with a garage in a good area please let me know. Looking to stay at 2,000 or less per month 
Thanks, Sean


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Lookin for a piston pump... Anybody got one for sale?
Pm me a price


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> Lookin for a piston pump... Anybody got one for sale?
> Pm me a price[/QUOTE
> does russ still have his


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Y-TEE said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin for a piston pump... Anybody got one for sale?
> ...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Y-TEE said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin for a piston pump... Anybody got one for sale?
> ...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

CJAY said:


> BIGJOE619 said:
> 
> 
> > Y-TEE said:
> ...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Anybody need some brougham chromes for under the doors on a coupe?
And i think i have the brougham moldings for the vynal top also, and the brougham window plastics for the 1/4 window


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone need a back window for a glasshouse? or some chrome short headers?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YOU MY ***** JOE I TOLD YOU I GOT YOU HOMIE. TOMORROW SEND ME SOME PICS OF THE DUECE AND I WILL SPEAD THE WORD BUT EVERYONE IS STARTING TO REQUEST RAGS!!
> IF YOU DON'T SELL THE DUECE ASAP I STILL GOT YOU ON A RAG CHEVY WHEN EVER YOU READY. YOU JUST HAVE TO BE PATIENT WITH ME. YOU SEE HOW QUICK THIS ONE POP UP AND WE WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT CHEVY LAST WEEK.:yes: I ALSO GOT ACTION AT A 56 AND 57 RAG. REAL RAGS,MATCHIN NUMBERS!*


WHATS DA TICKET BRO????????????????


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Str8gee said:


> whats up


Whats hapening out there homie.... sounds like its getting real gay with the silly rabbit shit....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up moose head


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> WHATS DA TICKET BRO????????????????


P*RICE ON WHICH ONE AL? MY BOY 62 SUPID CLEAN OR THE ACE RAG....
CALL ME SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT.

DOES ANYONE HAVE A ELECTRIC REMOTE CONTROL CAR FOR SELL? LIL STEF 15TH BIRTHDAY WAS THE OTHER DAY AND HE READY TO RACE.
MAN IT'S CRAZY HOW TIME FLY.. TO THE REAL RIDAZ THAT KNOW ME CAN HONESTLY SAY THEY REMEMBER THIS KID WHEN HE WAS IN THE CAR SEAT IN THE BACK OF THE BURGUNDY LAC WITH THE WHITE TOP HITTING SWITCHES.. :biggrin: I THANK GOD FOR BLESSING ME WITH A SON LIKE YOU LIL STEF.:yes: I AM A PROUD FATHER!:h5: *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

GameOver_BigBoi said:


> Whatttttt!!! I think that is isaacs garage GameOver


Wow


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> P*RICE ON WHICH ONE AL? MY BOY 62 SUPID CLEAN OR THE ACE RAG....
> CALL ME SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT.
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A ELECTRIC REMOTE CONTROL CAR FOR SELL? LIL STEF 15TH BIRTHDAY WAS THE OTHER DAY AND HE READY TO RACE.
> MAN IT'S CRAZY HOW TIME FLY.. TO THE REAL RIDAZ THAT KNOW ME CAN HONESTLY SAY THEY REMEMBER THIS KID WHEN HE WAS IN THE CAR SEAT IN THE BACK OF THE BURGUNDY LAC WITH THE WHITE TOP HITTING SWITCHES.. :biggrin: I THANK GOD FOR BLESSING ME WITH A SON LIKE YOU LIL STEF.:yes: I AM A PROUD FATHER!:h5: *



TTT!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL FEEZY!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy* day lil stefeezy*


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> P*RICE ON WHICH ONE AL? MY BOY 62 SUPID CLEAN OR THE ACE RAG....
> CALL ME SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT.
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A ELECTRIC REMOTE CONTROL CAR FOR SELL? LIL STEF 15TH BIRTHDAY WAS THE OTHER DAY AND HE READY TO RACE.
> ...


I got an rc just needs a remote if u dont know much about them ill help.u get at me 619 302 7103


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,happy bday!!


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

SD :wave: Ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

them st hopper86 said:


> SD :wave: Ttt


 Saturday Morning Bump ^^^


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

X2


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

+ 1, ttt,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Who got the plug or know of a food limo company that has escalade limos ?


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like all you ladies kissed and made up. Who in the line up for cinco de mayo?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Gameover put it down again today in la for the la times picnic


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Gameover put it down again today in la for the la times picnic


Any videos pal hit them up...


----------



## klowninhard (Apr 17, 2013)

GAME OVER SERVING LA...KLOWNIN HARD PRODUCTION


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

klowninhard said:


> GAME OVER SERVING LA...KLOWNIN HARD PRODUCTION




Good shit guys..good video also ..sd running the game in every way


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

klowninhard said:


> GAME OVER SERVING LA...KLOWNIN HARD PRODUCTION


DAM GAME OVER CC...DOING THAT DAM THING.....:cheesy::yes: ANY MORE VIDEOS.....


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

klowninhard said:


> GAME OVER SERVING LA...KLOWNIN HARD PRODUCTION


TTT :h5:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I got batteries for sale


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Some 950.... 11 of them or how many u need


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Today LIFE C.C. lost one of its founding members R.I.P Joe Silva you will be missed big homie


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

I have a complete 90 kit for a caddy, everything to turn your 2dr or 4dr to a 90..... Will not sell seperate!


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

Y-TEE said:


> I have a complete 90 kit for a caddy, everything to turn your 2dr or 4dr to a 90..... Will not sell seperate!


 money


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shiste1 said:


> Some 950.... 11 of them or how many u need



I NEED SOME BATTERIES...PLEASE PM ME PRICE AND LOCATION.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Str8gee said:


> money


Thats what im tryin to get


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Big joe my homie got a red's piston for 350 just missing the motor!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

What's good been a minute I've been on here, hope all is well with everyone! TTT for the city!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Big joe it look good brutha


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

1BADLAC said:


> Big joe my homie got a red's piston for 350 just missing the motor!


Does it have all the fittings?


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes sir I can get picture tomorrow! !!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

RIP Joe From LIFE C.C From THE CROWD C.C
View attachment 642842
@ pepper park last week!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have one bro.. thanks Ytee was the one asking for 1...


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

Any one out there, I'm looking for sum 13x7 (roadsters)in any condition, series 1,2,3. Any help is appreciated. Pm me with any leads. Tanx in advance.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:tears::angel:


pits n lowriders said:


> Today LIFE C.C. lost one of its founding members R.I.P Joe Silva you will be missed big homie


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

R.I.P JOE ,,,,,,,,,,,
COULDN'T BELIEVE WHEN I HEARD THE NEWS ,,,,,,,,,,,
HE WAS A GREAT PERSON ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:angel:RIP Joe.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE.


pits n lowriders said:


> Today LIFE C.C. lost one of its founding members R.I.P Joe Silva you will be missed big homie


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

drockone619 said:


> :angel:RIP Joe.


:nicoderm:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

pits n lowriders said:


> Today LIFE C.C. lost one of its founding members R.I.P Joe Silva you will be missed big homie


Rip


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rip Joe


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/ele/3789159405.html


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/pts/3784224296.html


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

R.I.P JOE................... :angel:


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

CJAY said:


> R.I.P JOE................... :angel:


c jay what it do :wave:


----------



## Str8gee (Apr 23, 2013)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Rip Joe


 big money


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:angel: RIP Joe,,, From the Stylistics family


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man theres been alot of people passing away this year keep your health a priorty fellas tomorrow is never promised rip to all


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

rip big homie joe. i kno u riding for us


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

AP tryn to do it yall..

in traffic on cinco de mayo,,may 5 in chicano park down town n lakeside el cajon just rollin like a baller even though im broke as a joke and cant afford a coke,..,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aphustle said:


> AP tryn to do it yall..
> 
> in traffic on cinco de mayo,,may 5 in chicano park down town n lakeside el cajon just rollin like a baller even though im broke as a joke and cant afford a coke,..,



it donnt stop,.,.,. fuck rain!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> it donnt stop,.,.,. fuck rain!!!


Dam big dogg you do what you do best. I want to get on your level I need a new set of new tires let me know wAssup :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ttt yall


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

awww shit ILL BEHAVIOR i got my last set of tires for the homies to get..300 flat deal cauz i gotta pay this dui .,.,n its fuckin me up u kno.,.,
hit me up;;;


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THANK ALL YOU RIDAZ THAT WISHED LIL STEFEEZY HAPPY BIRTHDAY.. WE APPREIATE THE LUV HOMIES THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT... OUR FUTURE LOWRIDAZ!!
RIDE IN PEACE JOE.... ANYONE KNOW HOW HE PASSED?*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

aphustle said:


> AP tryn to do it yall..
> 
> in traffic on cinco de mayo,,may 5 in chicano park down town n lakeside el cajon just rollin like a baller even though im broke as a joke and cant afford a coke,..,


*
THAT'S RIGHT MY NIGG... KEEP UP THAT REAL RIDA SHIT AP I SEE YOU HOMIE..:thumbsup::nicoderm:
YOU KNOW IT AIN'T NO FUN IF GAME OVER CAN'T HAVE NONE ON THE BIG CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND..:no:
YOU KNOW ME AND ROB IS BLAXICAN!!:rimshot:
MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO ALL MY GAME OVER RIDAZ THAT DID THERE THANG OVER THE WEEKEND. SAME CLUB BUT IN DIFFERENT AREA CODES!
ROB AND STATUTORY WENT TO OLD TOWN AND POSED ON 3 WHEELS INFRONT OF 200 PLUS TOURIST GAME OVER STYLE ALONG WITH THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.:h5: KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO BEST ROB.

BIG BOY,TOMAS,CHOLO MIKE,KLOWIN HARD AND A FEW OTHER GAME OVER/DIEGO RIDAZ WENT TO L.A TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN AT THE L.A TIMES PICNIC. THAN ROAD THREW CRENSHAW THAN HIT THE BANK AT THE END OF THE NIGHT TO HOP SOME MORE.. 
GOOD SHIT FELLAS:h5: LETS KEEP THIS GAME OVER SHIT FLYING HIGH IN THE SKY!!




 COME ON NOW YA'LL NO YOU CAN'T COUNT STEFEEZY AND THE KIDS OUT ON THE BIG MAY 5TH.:nono: 
WHILE ROB WAS KILLIN OLD TOWN AND THE OTHER FELLAS WAS KILLIN L.A.
I WAS AT HOME GRILLIN SOME MEAT WHILE HEATING UP MY RICE,BEANS AND VEGGIES ALONG WITH SOME BOMB PASOLE MY BROWN FAMILY HOOKED UP FOR ME. THANKS AGAIN GUYS IT WAS GREAT AS ALWAYS..:yes:

WHAT...CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ!!!:facepalm: YOU KNOW I HAD TO BUST OUT MRS.JACKSON IN THE RAIN WITH THE TOP UP AND GET IN SOME TRAFFIC FOR MY BROWN AND LA RAZA HOMIES DAY GAME OVER STYLE!!:h5: IT'S ALL LUV FROM GAME OVER HOMIES!!
*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/ele/3789159405.html need it gone....gotta pay bills and a mofaka just lost his job so the extras gotta go


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BIG JOE THEY STARTING TO POP UP ON ME LEFT AND RIGHT HOMIE..:run: DUMP THAT DUECE AND LET YA BOY PUT YOU IN THAT DREAM RAG YOU WANTED MY NIGG.*:yes: *I'M GOING BACK UP THERE SATURDAY TO LOOK AT SOME MORE SHIT FOR MY HOMIE WHO WANTS A LATE 50'S RAG. HOLLA AT ME WHILE IM CHEVY CONNECTED DIEGO. THEY AIN'T CHEAP SO DON'T WASTE YA BOYZ TIME UNLESS YOU WANT ME TO FIND YOU A PROJECT..*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

if it aint a duece or below i cant do nuthin with it


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> it donnt stop,.,.,. fuck rain!!!


AP WHATS UP PLAYA FUCK IT..FUCK THE RAIN I WENT TO OLD TOWN SAT,SUN N ON SUN DROVE IN THE RAIN WITH TOP DOWN NEED TO PUT ON MY TOP ON ASAP...BUT PEOPLE SHOWING LOVE ON THE FREEWAY...:boink::h5:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> THAT'S RIGHT MY NIGG... KEEP UP THAT REAL RIDA SHIT AP I SEE YOU HOMIE..:thumbsup::nicoderm:
> YOU KNOW IT AIN'T NO FUN IF GAME OVER CAN'T HAVE NONE ON THE BIG CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND..:no:
> YOU KNOW ME AND ROB IS BLAXICAN!!:rimshot:
> ...


DAM THAT 63 IS SEXY MAN...SORRY MRS JACKSON O IM FOR REAL..GAMEOVER CC WAS THERE AT OLD TOWN,ROB'S RIDE LOOKING GOOD N HIS FUNNY AS FUCK MAN GOT EVERYBODY CRACKING UP ...BIG BOY,TOMAS,CHOLO MIKE NICE VIDEO PALS LOOKING GOOD IN THE SKY:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ROB AT OLD TOWN..SHIRT SAID IT ALL:yessad::h5:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 643795
> 
> View attachment 643797
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## klowninhard (Apr 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I still got batteries for sale...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> AP WHATS UP PLAYA FUCK IT..FUCK THE RAIN I WENT TO OLD TOWN SAT,SUN N ON SUN DROVE IN THE RAIN WITH TOP DOWN NEED TO PUT ON MY TOP ON ASAP...BUT PEOPLE SHOWING LOVE ON THE FREEWAY...:boink::h5:


Yowad up pdaily I kno u be rollin .Shyt hell yea mofo gonna show u love ..ur Shyt clean as Fuck player
We gotta hit traffic soon.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

RIP JOE...FROM THE CROWD CC..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BIG JOE THEY STARTING TO POP UP ON ME LEFT AND RIGHT HOMIE..:run: DUMP THAT DUECE AND LET YA BOY PUT YOU IN THAT DREAM RAG YOU WANTED MY NIGG.*:yes: *I'M GOING BACK UP THERE SATURDAY TO LOOK AT SOME MORE SHIT FOR MY HOMIE WHO WANTS A LATE 50'S RAG. HOLLA AT ME WHILE IM CHEVY CONNECTED DIEGO. THEY AIN'T CHEAP SO DON'T WASTE YA BOYZ TIME UNLESS YOU WANT ME TO FIND YOU A PROJECT..*


How much for a fellow street rider


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Fellas im in new york and let me tell ya theres some cheap ass chevys out here in damn good condition going to look at 2 tomorrow with my boy so we shall see what happens


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> How much for a fellow street rider


*I DON'T KNOW IT JUST WENT UP A COUPLE OF RACKS... THANKS FOR CALLING THE HOMIE AND SAYING PEACE OUT,NO NEED TO TAKE ME TO THE AIR PORT,WISH ME LUCK,HIT THE BUFFET BEFORE I ROLL OUT OR NOTHING.:tears:
WE GAME OVER BABY WE GOTTA STAY IN COMMUNICATION, LIKE YOU SAID THE OTHER DAY WE AINT PROMISED THE NEXT DAY SO WE HAVE TO STAY DRAMA FREE AND CONNECTED!
HOPE YOU HAVING FUN MY NIGG,STAY SAFE AND I DON'T CARE HOW FINE SHE IS DON'T TAKE OFF YOUR RUBBER!!:rimshot:

HIT ME LATER YOU KNOW MY PLUG IS YOUR PLUG!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> DAM THAT 63 IS SEXY MAN...SORRY MRS JACKSON O IM FOR REAL..GAMEOVER CC WAS THERE AT OLD TOWN,ROB'S RIDE LOOKING GOOD N HIS FUNNY AS FUCK MAN GOT EVERYBODY CRACKING UP ...BIG BOY,TOMAS,CHOLO MIKE NICE VIDEO PALS LOOKING GOOD IN THE SKY:thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE LUV AND PROPS PIMP AND HELL YEA THAT FOOL IS HELLA FUNNY. I'M SURE FOLKS WAS TRIPPIN OFF HIS SHOES TOO.:bowrofl:
ROB IS MY *****..:yes: I'M HELLA HAPPY HE'S APART OF THE TEAM AND EVEN MORE HAPPY THAT FOOL STAYED UP WITH ME UNTILL 2AM GETTING THE CHEVY READY KNOWING HE HAS TO WAKE UP AT 6AM.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT ROB I APPREICATE YOU.:h5: COULDN'T OF DONE IT WITH OUT YOU HOMIE.:no::thumbsup:*

I WAS TALKING ABOUT WHAT I NEED TO DO.. THAT FOOL GOT PUMP UP AND SAID WHAT WE GOTTA DO AS IN RIGHT NOW... STARTED AT 1.AM

WAS DONE AND LAUGHIN BY 2AM


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DON'T KNOW IT JUST WENT UP A COUPLE OF RACKS... THANKS FOR CALLING THE HOMIE AND SAYING PEACE OUT,NO NEED TO TAKE ME TO THE AIR PORT,WISH ME LUCK,HIT THE BUFFET BEFORE I ROLL OUT OR NOTHING.:tears:
> WE GAME OVER BABY WE GOTTA STAY IN COMMUNICATION, LIKE YOU SAID THE OTHER DAY WE AINT PROMISED THE NEXT DAY SO WE HAVE TO STAY DRAMA FREE AND CONNECTED!
> HOPE YOU HAVING FUN MY NIGG,STAY SAFE AND I DON'T CARE HOW FINE SHE IS DON'T TAKE OFF YOUR RUBBER!!:rimshot:
> 
> HIT ME LATER YOU KNOW MY PLUG IS YOUR PLUG!!*


Come on pimp you know i dont communicate anymore and yeah im havin fun and na the rubber stays on for sure haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Come on pimp you know i dont communicate anymore and yeah im havin fun and na the rubber stays on for sure haha



Damn fasho u doin the dam thing..keep it up pimp..

Stay strap mike..u don't need no more seeds planted


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

While gameover holds it down in sd and la ya boy out here in new york riding range rovers and speed boats and shit pics soon to follow of all the groupie love from the city this weekend ill post a vid of me gas hopping in time square stay tuned then from here back to sd for a week to go hit the shaw on sunday to shut them down then im off to miami


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Damn fasho u doin the dam thing..keep it up pimp..
> 
> Stay strap mike..u don't need no more seeds planted


no sir got a newborn in the works im good after this one the nuts can go lol


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt , crayzy game over c.c., lol,


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS FOR THE LUV AND PROPS PIMP AND HELL YEA THAT FOOL IS HELLA FUNNY. I'M SURE FOLKS WAS TRIPPIN OFF HIS SHOES TOO.:bowrofl:
> ROB IS MY *****..:yes: I'M HELLA HAPPY HE'S APART OF THE TEAM AND EVEN MORE HAPPY THAT FOOL STAYED UP WITH ME UNTILL 2AM GETTING THE CHEVY READY KNOWING HE HAS TO WAKE UP AT 6AM.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT ROB I APPREICATE YOU.:h5: COULDN'T OF DONE IT WITH OUT YOU HOMIE.:no::thumbsup:*
> 
> I WAS TALKING ABOUT WHAT I NEED TO DO.. THAT FOOL GOT PUMP UP AND SAID WHAT WE GOTTA DO AS IN RIGHT NOW... STARTED AT 1.AM
> ...


 Dam Y'all! uffin: It must of been good ...:h5:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I still got batteries


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

shiste1 said:


> I still got batteries


How much..1100cc is what I need n has to b new..no used


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Pitbull's Paisa Edition in LA, serving them heat.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Pitbull's Paisa Edition in LA, serving them heat.


 Lookin Good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Pitbull's Paisa Edition in LA, serving them heat.




Good shit bigg dogg that's lookin real good.. one day ima be on ur level homie


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Cinco De Mayo
Pitbull's Paisa Edition in LA, Serving them heat Round 2 (Bank of America) motor was tired but still got to the bumper, no excuses, BigBoy and Tommy are getting the recipe ready for next time


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn pimp,ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

P1DAILY619 said:


> How much..1100cc is what I need n has to b new..no used


No new ones.. u know there form $95-$$120 + core new...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

bigk said:


> Damn pimp,ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yes sir i need a rag... or somethin i can drive without worring about the chrome and patterned frame gettin messed up


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> Dam Y'all! uffin: It must of been good ...:h5:


REAL GOOD PIMP JUICE...
A LIL MOTIVATION AND A FEW FUCK THE WORLD QUOTES ALONG WITH A RED BULL AND IT'S OWN AND CRACKIN!!
ROUND 2 ALREADY IN AFFECT...:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> While gameover holds it down in sd and la ya boy out here in new york riding range rovers and speed boats and shit pics soon to follow of all the groupie love from the city this weekend ill post a vid of me gas hopping in time square stay tuned then from here back to sd for a week to go hit the shaw on sunday to shut them down then im off to miami


*THAT'S RIGHT GAME OVER MIKE.. DO YA THANG,ENJOY YOURSELF,STAY SAFE AND OFCOURSE REP THAT BIG BAD ASS GAME OVER SDCC OUT THERE IN THE BIG CITY OF NEW YORK.
TELL DEAGO I SAID WHAT IT DOO I'M STILL WAITING FOR HIS CALL BACK...
THIS TIME YA'LL GO TO THE SHAW I'M GOING NO MATTER WHAT!! LETS GO SHOW THEM WHAT THE WHT KID CAN DO ONE MO TIME GAME OVER STYLE.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS HOMIE!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE WOMEN AND SINGLE FATHERS OUT THERE.*:thumbsup:

*Y-TEE I SEE YOU DOWN THERE HOMIE..
THANKS FOR HELPING ME A LIL STEF OUT THAT LIL ***** IS PUMP OUT THE GAME!!:h5:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Where's everyone meeting up at tonight??


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE WOMEN AND SINGLE FATHERS OUT THERE.*:thumbsup:
> 
> *Y-TEE I SEE YOU DOWN THERE HOMIE..
> THANKS FOR HELPING ME A LIL STEF OUT THAT LIL ***** IS PUMP OUT THE GAME!!:h5:*


I called him earlier. He hella excited


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> I called him earlier. He hella excited


shit i was too after giving that bitch a spin.. the mug is fast you was hella right!!:thumbsup:


SOMEONE COME PICK UP THIS FULL WRAP FRAME OUT MY YARD... $1000 TAKES OR 1200 PAYMENT PLAN WITH THE RIGHT DEPOSIT!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

See all you fellas next week


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> shit i was too after giving that bitch a spin.. the mug is fast you was hella right!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> SOMEONE COME PICK UP THIS FULL WRAP FRAME OUT MY YARD... $1000 TAKES OR 1200 PAYMENT PLAN WITH THE RIGHT DEPOSIT!


does it come with the grape arizona?


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a little throwback...Big Nick's car.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THIS HOW MY YARD IS GONNA LOOK IN THE NEXT 10 YRS... 64 ON DOWN MINUS THE OTHER GUYS...








SOME NICE INFO I THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE WITH YOU CHEVY LOVERS!!
I just did a compilation of this poll along with three other "best year" impala polls from ChevyTalk.com. I tallied all the votes submitted so far by Impala fans and came up with the following results:

Year..........# votes....%
1958..........56..........14
1959..........62..........15
1960..........32..........8
1961..........52..........13
1962..........78..........19
1963..........70..........17
1964..........61..........15

Sample size: 411 votes

In rank order they are:

Champion..........1962
Second.............1963
Third (tie!)........1959 & 1964
Fifth.................1958
Sixth.................1961
Seventh............1960


A couple interesting notes:
1--Chevytalk users voted for the 1962 Impala _at a much higher rate than LayitLow users. One possible explanation is perhaps due to their increased lean towards a muscle car look versus lowrider's preference for flair? Just a guess.
2--LayitLow users voted more heavily for the 1959 & 1963 Impalas, which performed well in only certain Chevytalk polls, but not all polls.
3--All polls were unscientific in nature, and appear to be for entertainment purposes only. Please no Vegas wagering on information contained herein.
4--Voting percentages were rounded to the nearest whole number. Therefore they total slightly higher than 100%.

If you know of any more polls online that show the numbers of votes, let me know. I'll include their results to make it a bigger voting pool, so we can determine the true "People's Champion."

Sources of information:
Best year Impala ever made

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/sh...46197/#2246197

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/sh...46210/#2246210

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/sh...46026/#2246026_


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)

i like the 59 1st.than 58 2nd.61 is 3rd.got to love the tray 4th.thats my opinion.and u know what they say about opinions.lol:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ME AND ROB WENT ON ANOTHER GAME OVER CHEVY ADVENTURE IN THE BOONDOCK BUT THIS TIME WE BUMP INTO SOME REAL CHEVY MEN.. 
I MEAN LOOK AT THE MANS HOUSE.:drama: 
FELIX THE CAT EVERYWHERE!! THANKS FOR THE CHEVY MOTIVATION OLD MAN IT WAS A PLEASURE AND WE SOAKED UP EVERYTHING YOU SHARED WITH US...:thumbsup: I AM A NEW MAN WHEN IT COMES TO THIS CHEVY INFO AND LIFE! YOU ARE TRULY A BLESSING HOMIE!!



I WENT TO TAKE A SHIT BEFORE WE JUMP BACK ON THE ROAD AND GUESS WHO WAS ON THE WALL....

HE PAID SO MUCH TO GET THIS MADE I CAN'T EVEN SHARE THE PRICE.. HE HAS A MODEL DISPLAY THAT I CAN'T SHARE WITH YOU GUYS BECAUSE I'M GOING TO COPY HIS STYLE FOR MY PAD..:shh::naughty:

THIS BABY WAS HELLA NICE,FAST AND BRAND NEW FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!! IT'S FOR SALE TO ANY OF YOU MUSCLE CAR LOVERS!!



SPECIAL THANKS TO THE SICON XB FOR KEEPING US GOING UP AND DOWN THE COAST WITH NO PROBLEMS. YOU ARE NO LONGER FOR SALE BUD!:no:
[URL="http://s183.photobucket.com/user/FASHOKENNELS/media/IMAG2170_zps6d32c07a.jpg.html"][/URL]*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Still Active said:


> i like the 59 1st.than 58 2nd.61 is 3rd.got to love the tray 4th.thats my opinion.and u know what they say about opinions.lol:thumbsup:


YOUR OPINION COUNTS PIMP JUICE!!



LOWLOW MIKE said:


> does it come with the grape arizona?


GRAPE ARIZONA,HOT LINK,CHICKEN LEG AND THIGH,HALF SLAB OF RIBS AND A SIDE OF PEACH COBBLER AND ICE CREAM!:cheesy:




LOWLOW MIKE said:


> See all you fellas next week


LIKE DAT!!


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THIS HOW MY YARD IS GONNA LOOK IN THE NEXT 10 YRS... 64 ON DOWN MINUS THE OTHER GUYS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 people are slipping on 62,ive been on my 62 game for years


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What kind / brand. Any pictures?



shiste1 said:


> I still got batteries


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What kind / brand. Any pictures?


900-950 its not the not its,only 3 companies that make batteries just the cases is different


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

How much for ten batts


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> How much for ten batts


Call me


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> How much for ten batts


Call me


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> shit i was too after giving that bitch a spin.. the mug is fast you was hella right!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> SOMEONE COME PICK UP THIS FULL WRAP FRAME OUT MY YARD... $1000 TAKES OR 1200 PAYMENT PLAN WITH THE RIGHT DEPOSIT!


Lol


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I JUST FINISHED ONE OF MY CLASSES AND ALL I KNOW IS IF I GET THIS JOB...:angel: IT'S GOING TO BE ALOT HARDER THAN IT ALREADY IS FOR YOU CERTAIN CATS/RIDAZ THAT CONTINUE TO ***** BASH ME WHEN I DON'T EVEN SPEAK ON YOU..:x: WHEN YOU SPEAK ON ME I HEAR ABOUT IT!! :shh: 
GOD IS GOOD!!*:yes:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

shiste1 said:


> Call me


What ur #


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I JUST FINISHED ONE OF MY CLASSES AND ALL I KNOW IS IF I GET THIS JOB...:angel: IT'S GOING TO BE ALOT HARDER THAN IT ALREADY IS FOR YOU CERTAIN CATS/RIDAZ THAT CONTINUE TO ***** BASH ME WHEN I DON'T EVEN SPEAK ON YOU..:x: WHEN YOU SPEAK ON ME I HEAR ABOUT IT!! :shh:
> GOD IS GOOD!!*:yes:


what's up pal do Ur thing...hope u got it


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone need patterns on there rider, pedal cars ,ect. Get at me


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

U get it , fa sho,get that education!!,


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Message to alll riders to not go down 8th street in natinal city there is a mobile smog check if u decline smog there given a ticket pass the word!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

How does this work / happen? :dunno:



69 ways said:


> Message to alll riders to not go down 8th street in natinal city there is a mobile smog check if u decline smog there given a ticket pass the word!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

fuck smog thats why i ride older chevys


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

My lac passes with flying colors , I should drive there to fuck with them


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

post pix of your pattern work tony.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Anyone need patterns on there rider, pedal cars ,ect. Get at me


Hey pal show some work...my lil brother got a 84 cutlass 
Want to get some shit done


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't post pics but ill get someone to fellas


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

69 ways said:


> Message to alll riders to not go down 8th street in natinal city there is a mobile smog check if u decline smog there given a ticket pass the word!!


what would hapoen if ya failed the smog


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> what's up pal do Ur thing...hope u got it


*GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGGIE.. *:h5:*WELL IF I PASS THE TWO CLASSES THEY WILL PAY FOR THE MAIN CLASS I NEED THAT COST $4000 
ONE DOWN... ONE TO GO!!
*


1964dippin said:


> U get it , fa sho,get that education!!,


*WISH I DIDN'T BUT I HAVE TO IN ORDER TO MAKE SOME DECENT CHIPS! I'M A RIDA SO IT'S NOTHING TO IT BUT TO DO IT. PLUSREAL MEN DO REAL THINGS AND ME GETTING A JOB IS ONE OF THEM... THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION FELLAS IT'S NEEDED. MY ASS WAS FALLING ASLEEP IN THAT BITCH TODAY.:420:*



69 ways said:


> Message to alll riders to not go down 8th street in natinal city there is a mobile smog check if u decline smog there given a ticket pass the word!!


*YEA I SEEN THEM FOOLS SETTING UP TODAY. I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL THAT WAS. THANKS FOR THE INFO AND LOOKING OUT FOR YOUR FELLOW RIDAZ!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WANTED TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS,LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY "JOSE THE PAINTER":h5:
ME,MY KIDS AND MY DAD IS STILL OUT SIDE TRIPPIN ON HOW CLEAN THIS SHIT CAME OUT LESS THAN A HR OF TIME.. JOSE YOU ARE THE TRUTH AND YOU ARE DEFINTLY UNDER RATED AND OVER HATED BUT IMMA KEEP IT REAL AND SAY IT LOUD AND PROUD... IN MY EYES YOU ARE THE BEST PAINTER IN THE TOWN!!:yes:*

*KEPT BREAKING CIRCUTS IN THE HOUSE SO WE HAD TO BUST OUT THE GENARATOR. GOD IS GOOD!!*

*EVEN BROUGHT HIS ROLLER.. MAN HE DID THIS LIKE CLOCK WORK..*


*I HAVE TO ADMIT I AM ONE HAPPY RIDA.. NEVER KNEW WHAT A LIL GLOSS BLACK COULD DO UNDER THE HOOD...*:worship:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt, :-!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WANTED TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS,LUV AND RESPECT TO MY BOY "JOSE THE PAINTER":h5:
> ME,MY KIDS AND MY DAD IS STILL OUT SIDE TRIPPIN ON HOW CLEAN THIS SHIT CAME OUT LESS THAN A HR OF TIME.. JOSE YOU ARE THE TRUTH AND YOU ARE DEFINTLY UNDER RATED AND OVER HATED BUT IMMA KEEP IT REAL AND SAY IT LOUD AND PROUD... IN MY EYES YOU ARE THE BEST PAINTER IN THE TOWN!!:yes:*
> 
> *KEPT BREAKING CIRCUTS IN THE HOUSE SO WE HAD TO BUST OUT THE GENARATOR. GOD IS GOOD!!*
> ...


HEY PAL IM MAD RIGHT NOW:no:....U DONT EVEN GIVE A INVITE TO HELP OUT.. U GOT MY # IF U NEED HELP OR JUST IF U NEED SOMEONE TO KEEP THE BEER COLD...:thumbsup:THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEANGOOD WORK JOSE I MAY HAVE SOME WORK FOR U ON MY RIDE...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*NO I'M NOT JUST SAYING "JOSE THE PAINTER" IS THE MAN BECAUSE HE PAINTED MY UNDIES WITH A GLOSS BLACK.:nono:
THIS DUDE MATCH A SAL CANDY PAINT JOB ON THE LINCOLN. BOTH FRONT AND BACK BUMPERS WERE REPLACED AND YOU WOULD THINK THEY WERE PAINTED WITH THE BODY AT THE SAME TIME.*


*HE PAINTED MUTIPLE CARS FOR ME,CLUB,FAMILY AND FRIENDS AND ALL OF THEM ARE OFF THE CHAIN FROM CANDY'S TO STOCK.:nicoderm:
JUST LOOK AT WHAT HE DID FOR MY BOY THE OTHER DAY AND JOSE WASNT HAPPY WITH IT BUT WE WERE...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HEY PAL IM MAD RIGHT NOW:no:....U DONT EVEN GIVE A INVITE TO HELP OUT.. U GOT MY # IF U NEED HELP OR JUST IF U NEED SOMEONE TO KEEP THE BEER COLD...:thumbsup:THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEANGOOD WORK JOSE I MAY HAVE SOME WORK FOR U ON MY RIDE...


* MY APOLOGY DOGGIE YOU ARE HELLA RIGHT!:uh: I SHOULD HAVE CALLED YOU FOR THE PUMP UP SESSION AND WATCH "JOSE THE PAINTER" WORK HIS MAGIC.:banghead:
NEXT MISSION YOU ARE THERE GARANTEED.:yes: I'M WAITING FOR REAR END GUTS TO BE SWITCHED OUT,MOTOR BLOCK TO BE PAINTED AND IT'S ON AND CRACKIN.
SINCE I FORGOT TO CALL DRINKS ON ME PIMP!!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> * MY APOLOGY DOGGIE YOU ARE HELLA RIGHT!:uh: I SHOULD HAVE CALLED YOU FOR THE PUMP UP SESSION AND WATCH "JOSE THE PAINTER" WORK HIS MAGIC.:banghead:
> NEXT MISSION YOU ARE THERE GARANTEED.:yes: I'M WAITING FOR REAR END GUTS TO BE SWITCHED OUT,MOTOR BLOCK TO BE PAINTED AND IT'S ON AND CRACKIN.
> SINCE I FORGOT TO CALL DRINKS ON ME PIMP!!*


NALL ITS ALL GOOD PAL..HIT ME UP THO


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

THE 60 IN THE PIC FON POSTED UP I HAD LAYED OUT THE TAPE PATTERNS AND DID A LITTLE PAINT ON IT , BUT ANIT BEEN THERE IN A FEW DAYS HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF SOME OTHER SHIT RIGHT NOW , BUT IT'S GOING TO COME OUT REAL NICE THO STILL TRYING TO POST UP SOME MORE PATTERNS I WORK ON , BIG JOE AND P1DAILY619 THEY COMING


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm selling a almost new 16' car hauler, registered new everything $2000 this trailer will hold a bobcat, truck and a Paisa Edition


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

How much to put the same patterns and colors on the chest of my duece cuz i need to take some metal off


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What your number or call me 735- 4988


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Anyone need patterns on there rider, pedal cars ,ect. Get at me


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OOPS MY BAD TONE I DIDN'T KNOW WHO DID WHAT ON THE 1960. ALL I KNEW IS... IT WAS DONE OFF MAIN STREET AT "JOSE THE PAINTER" SHOP 
IF IT'S HIS WORKERS OR HIMSELF IT'S ALL THE SAME THANG...BUT VERY NICE PATTERNS PIMP.:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!:yes:

NOW THESE PATTERNS AND CANDY PAINT WAS ALL DONE BY "JOSE THE PAINTER" 
THIS TRUCK IS NOT EVEN DONE YET BUT I GARATEE IT TAKES A TROPHY AT A UP AND COMING SHOW!*:worship:


*HERE'S A FEW CARS HE DID FOR GAME OVER.. WE HAVE OTHERS BUT I CAN'T POST THOSE PICS YET. YA'LL GOTTA WAIT TILL THE SUMMER TIME!!:thumbsup:*







*I FORGOT TO MENTION HE SANDED THE WHO CAR DOWN ADDED ALL KNEW PATTERNS AND SOME MORE SHIT THAN RE CLEARED THIS BABY. 
"JOSE THE PAINTER" GAVE THIS LINCOLN IT'S NEW LOOK..*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


>


Toneys patterns


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

VERY NICE FELLAS....








:worship:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

And yes JoSE does get off!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What Jose been putting it down for years you better ask somebody his work all over this town


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OOPS MY BAD TONE I DIDN'T KNOW WHO DID WHAT ON THE 1960. ALL I KNEW IS... IT WAS DONE OFF MAIN STREET AT "JOSE THE PAINTER" SHOP
> IF IT'S HIS WORKERS OR HIMSELF IT'S ALL THE SAME THANG...BUT VERY NICE PATTERNS PIMP.:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!:yes:
> 
> NOW THESE PATTERNS AND CANDY PAINT WAS ALL DONE BY "JOSE THE PAINTER"
> ...


jus a couple of mine he painted plus a couple more i aint got pics of like my kandy orange boat and stuff


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice work! SD TTT


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Another smog check in chula vista on 3rd ave close to orange ave I got more info they are for.the most part targeting imports so im pretty sure us riders ok so if any of you guys are in the import game as well just a heads up


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got my new set of 5.20s ..these mofos were worth the 700 ...



I see u Gettin down with the git down tone...keep up the hustle.


And u right bout Jose fasho..he been doin his thang for years..


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

YeA that


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

bigK hit me up i need some info from you. Can any of you GAMERS let bigK know i'm trying to get a hold of him and ask him to hit me up? thanks!!


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

_"JOSE THE PAINTER"_


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

bigk said:


> _"JOSE THE PAINTER"_
> View attachment 646788
> View attachment 646789
> View attachment 646790
> ...


PAINTER JOSE


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

I need my car color sanded and buffed and pinstriped


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Jose painted my silver 64 with the black top. and back in the day he painted my 76 glasshouse.. and im sure he is gonna paint my 75 rag... he gets down on my stuff that i have him paint...


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Man I wish I could be like u guys!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

61 CLOWNIN said:


> Man I wish I could be like u guys!!!


man you got all the money homie...


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> man you got all the money homie...


lol, NO far from it, Times is tight, Like the 62 as well Homie. Congrats!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks homie i think imma sell it though


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> thanks homie i think imma sell it though


U getting like me lol. Why if I may ask?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

its nice and all but its too much lol i went from clean stock to a wild show car.. plus i want a rag


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> its nice and all but its too much lol i went from clean stock to a wild show car.. plus i want a rag
> View attachment 646837


yes u did do that lol! But it is all good. Homie let me tell u, there is nothing like a Rag. I want one too!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have my 75 rag but its not the same I havent had a cut car in about 4 years and i forgot how shitty the ride is but o well im sure ill gro up and get a 60s rags soon.. but untill them ima try to have fun with this one but i was just missin my other duece so i got this one


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i have my 75 rag but its not the same I havent had a cut car in about 4 years and i forgot how shitty the ride is but o well im sure ill gro up and get a 60s rags soon.. but untill them ima try to have fun with this one but i was just missin my other duece so i got this one


U right, to me 64 and under is the business. But thats just me. 75 Rag is nice to. What year u looking for? Look for me to.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

62 and under.. but i dont have any money so if i sell this car ill have a lil bit if not the 75 will be my rag and the duece will be my toy... plus my Harley is my other rag lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

One day when i grow up i wanna be ballers like all you guys


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

cmon homie to have a hopper you got to have money... to take trips to NY u got to be a baller


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> cmon homie to have a hopper you got to have money... to take trips to NY u got to be a baller


shit you aint seen this hopper move in a long time been so long its on flat tires from sitting so long


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> One day when i grow up i wanna be ballers like all you guys


TELL'M AGAIN MIKE!!!!! BIGJOE HAS THAT MONEY TREE IN THE BACKYARD!! :worship:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> 62 and under.. but i dont have any money so if i sell this car ill have a lil bit if not the 75 will be my rag and the duece will be my toy... plus my Harley is my other rag lol


 Harley see what I'm talking about. Homie, u got it all. Ridas and a Hog, Dam I wanted be u! lol, its all good Homie. Good luck if u do sale it and I hope u get u a 62 and under Rag. Like I said it is the business!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

71chevy said:


> I need my car color sanded and buffed and pinstriped


*CALL HIM 619-348-4866 AND TELL HIM STEFEEZY SENT CHA...:yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DOG SEASON IS COMING BACK AROUND FELLAS.. MAKE SURE YOU PUT IN YOUR BIDS!
TO YOU MONSTER LOVERS MY BOY IS ABOUT TO DROP SOME BEAUTIFUL WELL TEMPERMENT BLUE MASTIFFS. PUPS WON'T LAST LONG WHEN WE TAKE THEM TO PB OR IB SO DON'T HESITATE TO GER FIRST DIBBS...*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

money


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> money


*SINCE ****** DON'T WANNA LOWRIDE AND CRASH THE BACK BUMPERS NO MORE AND KEEP THE CITY CRACKIN LIKE THE OLD DAYS!!:facepalm:
I GUESS IT'S TIME TO GRIND AND GO BACK TO WHAT I KNOW MY NIGG..:yes: MY 2ND HOBBY!!
NEW STUDS AND PUPPY LINE UP COMING MID SUMMER!!
*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i heard that... time to make money. alot of cats cant stay humble thats why they cant have shit... make that money homie live ur life for you and the family put God first and you will stay blessed...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> TELL'M AGAIN MIKE!!!!! BIGJOE HAS THAT MONEY TREE IN THE BACKYARD!! :worship:


cut it out pimp you got that long money to if you got kandy and chrome working on your car need i say more lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol cjay is a baller with long money


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Anybody got some spare luxury sport side moldings. My homie need from the doors back. Thanks in advance


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SINCE ****** DON'T WANNA LOWRIDE AND CRASH THE BACK BUMPERS NO MORE AND KEEP THE CITY CRACKIN LIKE THE OLD DAYS!!:facepalm:
> I GUESS IT'S TIME TO GRIND AND GO BACK TO WHAT I KNOW MY NIGG..:yes: MY 2ND HOBBY!!
> NEW STUDS AND PUPPY LINE UP COMING MID SUMMER!!
> *


 shit dont feel bad pimp im bout to go back to mini trucks and imports alot less dramam


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

What?! , dam,lowmike....?.....no moe lowrideing for u?, shit, :-(


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> What?! , dam,lowmike....?.....no moe lowrideing for u?, shit, :-(


na i will jus s3ems like so much drama anymore and trying to find someone to do work for ya is like pulling teeth to get shit done not to mention cruiseing and hanging out it dont happen here with everyone there is no unity in the lowriding 2orld in sd it sucks not everyone can get together and jus cruise all thru the streets of sd


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

shit?...,dam....,well ill wish u luck when u come back,ill be up here,and in lil.com,also, put it down on youtube,ttt,,:h5:,
:yessad:i hope u come back,u ,plus with gameover c.c.,set the bar,ttt,:dunno:rider out?,.,/,:thumbsup:but do ur thang,its all love here,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

X2


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> cut it out pimp you got that long money to if you got kandy and chrome working on your car need i say more lol





BIGJOE619 said:


> lol cjay is a baller with long money



MAN IF Y'ALL DON'T KNOC IT OFF!!! LOL THAT'S YOU TWO CATS WITH A DIFFERENT TOY FOR EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK!!!! I'M DIGGIN BETWEEN MY CUSHIONS NOW TRYING TO FIND CHANGE SO I CAN RIDE!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

CJAY said:


> MAN IF Y'ALL DON'T KNOC IT OFF!!! LOL THAT'S YOU TWO CATS WITH A DIFFERENT TOY FOR EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK!!!! I'M DIGGIN BETWEEN MY CUSHIONS NOW TRYING TO FIND CHANGE SO I CAN RIDE!!!!!!


thats only cuz ur from a big name club that dont let you ride the junk i got


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone got 90 lac body parts


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> thats only cuz ur from a big name club that dont let you ride the junk i got


LOL STOP IT!!!!! THAT DEUCE IS A LOOOOOOOOONG WAYS FROM JUNK!!!!! ANYWAY I CALLED U FOOL I NEED THEM KICK PANNELS ASAP


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have to pick them up from the shop


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOL STOP IT!!!!! THAT DEUCE IS A LOOOOOOOOONG WAYS FROM JUNK!!!!! ANYWAY I CALLED U FOOL I NEED THEM KICK PANNELS ASAP


see big money me and joe gotta sell shit while people likenyou steady buyin shit lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> see big money me and joe gotta sell shit while people likenyou steady buyin shit lol


x2... anyone have some stocks that will fit on my raghouse... i wana get rid of these 14 in chinas with fresh ass tires.. i want stocks with hubcaps


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x2... anyone have some stocks that will fit on my raghouse... i wana get rid of these 14 in chinas with fresh ass tires.. i want stocks with hubcaps


yeah but i dont think he got hubcaps


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOL STOP IT!!!!! THAT DEUCE IS A LOOOOOOOOONG WAYS FROM JUNK!!!!! ANYWAY I CALLED U FOOL I NEED THEM KICK PANNELS ASAP


hopefully i find something i can sell you so i can get some gas money for my honda


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> see big money me and joe gotta sell shit while people likenyou steady buyin shit lol



LOL MIKE THERE YOU GO WITH THE MADNESS HOMIE!! Yo ass going out of town BALLIN!!!! POSTIN RANGE ROVERS AND SHIT!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i heard that... time to make money. alot of cats cant stay humble thats why they cant have shit... make that money homie live ur life for you and the family put God first and you will stay blessed...


*AMEN TO DAT BROTHA....:worship::angel::worship:


MENS BREAKFAST GROUP GOING DOWN AGAIN LAYITLOW . ANY AND EVERY RIDA IS WELCOME.
MEN OF GOD....1236 3RD AVE,CHULA VISTA.. 830AM TO 930 SORRY FOR THE LATE NOTICE.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IF YOU NEED A HAND SIZE PUP FOR YOUR FAMILY,WIFE OR DAUGHTER... LET ME KNOW $250 OBO


455 OLDMOBILE BIG BLOCK FOR SALE... $2000 OBO


NEW STUD "GOLDEN TANK" NOW OPEN TO THE PUBLIC. ALSO HAVE SOME OF HIS PUPS AVAILBLE..


*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> LOL MIKE THERE YOU GO WITH THE MADNESS HOMIE!! Yo ass going out of town BALLIN!!!! POSTIN RANGE ROVERS AND SHIT!
> View attachment 647665


lmao its illusions pimp thats all and the traveling shit i fly cheap as fuck thats the only reason haha


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x2... anyone have some stocks that will fit on my raghouse... i wana get rid of these 14 in chinas with fresh ass tires.. i want stocks with hubcaps


I got hubcaps for the RAGHOUSE , big no stocks 4 u pimp


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HAD TO WAKE UP TO THIS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah but i dont think he got hubcaps


How much for the stocks i think i have some hub caps from my first glasshouse back in 2000 i just have to look for them. they have to be 15s though


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to let all you riders know.. you better start stocking up on your 13s and 14 in white walls because all the big name tires have discontinued white walls in those sizes unless you like running the brown stars... just think all the stock cars run nuthing less the 15s now days so companies dont make money off the smaller tire sizes and all these new cars never run white walls..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Just to let all you riders know.. you better start stocking up on your 13s and 14 in white walls because all the big name tires have discontinued white walls in those sizes unless you like running the brown stars... just think all the stock cars run nuthing less the 15s now days so companies dont make money off the smaller tire sizes and all these new cars never run white walls..



Don't rock them Brown stars fellas ..don't forget that the 5.20s are back so let's get these rides lookin like strippers commin down the pole on some high heels.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Don't rock them Brown stars fellas ..don't forget that the 5.20s are back so let's get these rides lookin like strippers commin down the pole on some high heels.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,ill be prayin ap,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt,ill be prayin ap,



Good looks big dogg. I kno most of the Lolo fam got my back n I kno just bout almost all have gone through some shit like this ...so ima keep it pushin and in traffic ya kno...all fellow riders stay up and rollin


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,amen,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HAD TO WAKE UP TO THIS


*GOOD LOOKING OUT P1DAILY BECAUSE YOU JUST WOKE ME UP TO THE SAME SHIT....
THIS SHIT IS CRACKING.. MY SON IS DOWNLOADING IT TO THE CPU SOON AS HIS ASS WAKE UP..
HAVE FUN AND DRIVE SAFE TODAY MY DUDE....*:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

lol,hit me up,im the tunes mann,ttt, :thumbsup:,:wave:,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> HAD TO WAKE UP TO THIS



man thats how i feel when i see these 5.20s


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

2pac was a ******.

Real talk


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Cbo?Anyone?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Still got 90 parts for sale


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Anybody know a cheap mechanic that can wire up my engine and make it look clean?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> Anybody know a cheap mechanic that can wire up my engine and make it look clean?


Jerells boy does some good work.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Jerells boy does some good work.


I need my engine wired up i changed the wire harness


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> man thats how i feel when i see these 5.20s


:wow: u stepping up the game big dogg. People can't even order those if they wanted to anymore. Those that missed out can never say they picked em up on the first run uffin:
What u gona do with those things? Make tire swings?
Fuck a brownstar :thumbsdown:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got this big PURE English Bulldog to pimp out. Anyone looking for a stud hit me up. Got all the papers too.


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

tru2thagame said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn is all i can say and its bumper checkin


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

SG TONE on the bumper last night


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

them st hopper86 said:


> nice :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn is all i can say and its bumper checkin


clean!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> SG TONE on the bumper last night


who hopped last night


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


lookin good pimp ill be out next week i cant wait


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> clean!


fully engraved undies and all and on bumper bout 65 inches


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> fully engraved undies and all and on bumper bout 65 inches


Is that the 1 the was from majestics Oregon ?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Is that the 1 the was from majestics Oregon ?


yessir it was


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yessir it was


Yup. Seen it in person. Very nice. U should buy it


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Yup. Seen it in person. Very nice. U should buy it


soon everyone gonna see it in person


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


who all hopped last night


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Tone did with a towncar. And myself and pitbull were gonna do a friendly but both of our cars didn't feel like it


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ballers....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LONG BLESSED WEEKEND FOR YA BOY.. PAYIED HOMAGE THE WHOLE WEEKEND!!
SATURDAY WENT TO THE MEN OF GOD GROUP AND ATE SOME GOOD BREAKFAST ALONG WITH THE GOOD WORD...


SUNDAY WENT TO THE CHURCH HOUSE TO GET THE WORD AND PAY MY FAMILY TIES TO HELP KEEP THE BLESSINGS COMING.. RATHER IF YOU LIKE ME OR NOT... 
YA BETTER START LISTENING AND LEARNING SOMETHING FROM ME.:twak: GO GET CHA BLESSING UP MATHA FUCKA!!:banghead: 

AFTER THAT WENT STR8 TO THE VIEJITOS PICNIC TO SHOW SOME GAME OVER LUV..:h5:
MET A COOL RIDA FROM ALASKA WITH A CLEAN 63 CAME OUT TO DIEGO TO REP....


HERE'S THE ALASKA HOMIE AND BIG FISH CHILLIN WIT CHA BOY... YA'LL SEE WHO ON THAT DVD COVER THE HOMIE HOLDING... YEA BUDDY!

ME AND THE HOMIE BIG FISH ENJOYING THE WEATHER AT THE VIEJITOS PICNIC...

THE HOMIE 63 BROKE DOWN ON HIM SO WE PULLED OVER, STAYED,WAITED FOR HELP AND MADE SURE HE WAS SAFE.
ME,BOBBY AND THE KIDS GOOD DEED FOR THE DAY!!:angel:

THANKS TO MY GAME OVER RIDA BOBBY FOR CALLING HIS TOW TRUCK MAN THAT CAME ASAP TO SAVE THE DAY:thumbsup: WHILE EVERY OTHER TOW TRUCK MAN WAS BULLSHITING INCLUDING ALL 3 OF MINES AND 2 OTHER TOW MEN..*:dunno:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO ALL MY GAME OVER RIDAZ AND SD RIDAZ THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW THERE LUV YESTURDAY!
KEEP YOUR PRAYERS GOING AND OPEN FOR THE PRESIDANT FROM VIEJITOS WHICH IS MY BOY SINCE WE WERE IN THE SAND BOX PLAYING AND TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDERS.
IT'S NOTHING TO MAJOR BUT STILL SEND UR LUV AND PRAYERS.. EVERYTHING COUNTS!! DON'T HAVE TO POST ON THE BOARDS JUST SAY A PRAYER FROM SELF TO GOD THAT THE HOMIE GETS BETTER SOONER THAN LATER!!*:h5:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,amen


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> soon everyone gonna see it in person


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yessir it was


 The one that was here in Vegas at the after hop?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> The one that was here in Vegas at the after hop?


yeah this is the one


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah this is the one


Thats a nice vessel.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Thats a nice vessel.


yessir very nice and its just a hopper


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yessir very nice and its just a hopper


Not just a hopper. It was in the super show too


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

That trey & that Van is Klean ass fuck ..... Can't wait 2 bring this 61 Rag out on the 1st of the year ..... Give them something 2 hate on some more !!!!!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LONG BLESSED WEEKEND FOR YA BOY.. PAYIED HOMAGE THE WHOLE WEEKEND!!
> SATURDAY WENT TO THE MEN OF GOD GROUP AND ATE SOME GOOD BREAKFAST ALONG WITH THE GOOD WORD...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MR.SUPERB said:


> That trey & that Van is Klean ass fuck ..... Can't wait 2 bring this 61 Rag out on the 1st of the year ..... Give them something 2 hate on some more !!!!!!


*GOOD LOOKING OUT MY NIGG.. HELL YEA THEY GONNA HATE. EVERYTHING YOU BRING OUT IS DONE HELLA RIGHT FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!! 
YOU STAY HANDING OUT ROLLS OF TOILET PAPER FOR ******!:tears: KEEP UP THE REAL RIDA WORK HOMIE THE SD STREETS SEE AND HEAR YOU.
MUCH LUV AND GOOD LUCK FOLKS!!!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a nice battery charger for sale? id prefer a multi charger?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Not just a hopper. It was in the super show too


yeah but for me i dont do shows it will be jus a clean hopper for me


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah but for me i dont do shows it will be jus a clean hopper for me


 Must be nice ! :thumbsup:'''


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,for game over c.c.!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah but for me i dont do shows it will be jus a clean hopper for me


My bad pimpjuice


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Este Pinche Domingo voy a ser que aborten una pinche vaca con El Edicion Paisa cabrones


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks to the OG members of The legendary RagTops for allowing me to join, the big guy up stairs has no limits, from hopping to riding around Topless, RagTops it's back


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> View attachment 649026
> View attachment 649022
> View attachment 649024
> 
> Thanks to the OG members of The legendary RagTops for allowing me to join, the big guy up stairs has no limits, from hopping to riding around Topless, RagTops it's back


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> My bad pimpjuice


na jus sayin you know me im all about cruising and having fun thats all


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> View attachment 649026
> View attachment 649022
> View attachment 649024
> 
> Thanks to the OG members of The legendary RagTops for allowing me to join, the big guy up stairs has no limits, from hopping to riding around Topless, RagTops it's back


Much respect to the Rag Tops...Some OG shit


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone have some bolt ons for sale 5 lug ?
I remember someone posted they had some but don't remember who.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP \-----/


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

I Need batteries would like Used Anybody got any ?


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

69 ways said:


> I Need batteries would like Used Anybody got any ?


I get some how many u need


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a nice battery charger for sale? id prefer a multi charger?


My boy wanna buy the RAGHOUSE if u still got it


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LOOKING OUT MY NIGG.. HELL YEA THEY GONNA HATE. EVERYTHING YOU BRING OUT IS DONE HELLA RIGHT FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!
> YOU STAY HANDING OUT ROLLS OF TOILET PAPER FOR ******!:tears: KEEP UP THE REAL RIDA WORK HOMIE THE SD STREETS SEE AND HEAR YOU.
> MUCH LUV AND GOOD LUCK FOLKS!!!*


I'm learning from seeing u my dude , u making ****** step they game up in a real way ......


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

MR.SUPERB said:


> I'm learning from seeing u my dude , u making ****** step they game up in a real way ......


Yessir ..... 

)) : GAMEOVER : ((


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,jimmy!! ,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

drockone619 said:


> The one that was here in Vegas at the after hop?


Yo dj is that the one you broke off in Vegas at the after hop


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt,jimmy!! ,


:h5:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Jimmy was up with your tc


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Jimmy was up with your tc


Which one ?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Green one ANIT seen it out


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Green one ANIT seen it out


It got hit ....a Lil fender bender So its been chillin while I wait for this insurance to kick in


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Yo dj is that the one you broke off in Vegas at the after hop


even if he did break it off props to that monte that bitch is stupid clean fully engraved and everything on the bumper street car


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

What up sd jus got back to town anyone in the streets this weekend or what


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Still got batteries


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gonna take a dip on Sunday mikee ,any where.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm gonna take a dip on Sunday mikee ,any where.


you got my number hit me up and congrats on the la trip i see ya held it down for the city


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> It got hit ....a Lil fender bender So its been chillin while I wait for this insurance to kick in


Damn , ok gets that money , I just anit seem those green hids out there in a few


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Damn , ok gets that money , I just anit seem those green hids out there in a few


I kno I miss ridin behind them !! Haha but It'll b out soon


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Damn , ok gets that money , I just anit seem those green hids out there in a few




Ey tone.. hit my line pimp !


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> What up sd jus got back to town anyone in the streets this weekend or what


Tomorrow thinking about cruising


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Tomorrow thinking about cruising


fasho where everyone going


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> fasho where everyone going


Lets all meet up somewhere at noon?????


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone lookin for 3 brand new 175/70/14 hankooks hit me


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Lets all meet up somewhere at noon?????


I'm down where at??


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hit me up Jimmy ill b cleaning the car


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Aye lets mobb upto to Oceanside I heard there's a picnic up there ...... Who's down??


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Lets all meet up somewhere at noon?????


 Well me mike and Rudy and a couple others are meeting up at FAMART at 12 if anyone else wants to join the lineup b at fambam at 12 ..... See y'all then ........ GAMEOVER


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Ey tone.. hit my line pimp !


What ur #


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Waz good y'all have a good safe Memorial Day! One love Islanders car club


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

RagTops boys are ready for to night


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*FULLY WRAP G-BODY FRAME NEED IT GONE... $900 BUT I WOULD LUV A $1000:naughty::uh:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> View attachment 650678
> 
> RagTops boys are ready for to night


*LOOKING REAL GOOD DOGGIE... KEEP UP THE REAL RIDA WORK HOMIE!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Fonzoh said:


> Waz good y'all have a good safe Memorial Day! One love Islanders car club


*SAME TO YOU AND THE ISLANDERS CC DOGGIE AND THANKS FOR THE LOWRIDER LUV*:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Jus wanna give props to ytee from straight game cc much respect homie had a good lil time hoppin with ya today thats how shit needs to be fun and fuck all the talking have fun shake hands and keep rollin and enjoyin the day much props and respect homie


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FULLY WRAP G-BODY FRAME NEED IT GONE... $900 BUT I WOULD LUV A $1000:naughty::uh:*


*F**RAME SOLD... THANKS TO THE GUY THAT GAVE ME PEANUTS WITH NO SALT.:rimshot: IT WAS GREATLY NEEDED AND APPRECIATED..:thumbsup::h5:

GOOD MORNING SD.. IT WAS HELLA CRACKIN AND HELLA FULL WITH GROOPIES AND RIDAZ LAST NIGHT! :fool2:
BUT ONCE AGAIN NO BACK BUMPER CHECKIN...*:tears: *BUT DEFINTLY A GOOD NIGHT IN THE SUNNY SD.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Jus wanna give props to ytee from straight game cc much respect homie had a good lil time hoppin with ya today thats how shit needs to be fun and fuck all the talking have fun shake hands and keep rollin and enjoyin the day much props and respect homie



*:h5:GOOD SHIT FELLAS..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAPPY AND SERIOUS MOFO'S COULD USE A BACK BUMPER LAUGH... 
HERE'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MY 8 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER JUST PUT ME UP ON. HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS I LOVE YOU.:angel:
THANKS FOR THE MORNING LAUGH.:rofl:*


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

It was packed last night.. Took the duece out for the first time... S.D. Loved it but im thinkin about sellin it. So if any of u ballers wana buy it hit me... 25k ... I need a rag...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *F**RAME SOLD... THANKS TO THE GUY THAT GAVE ME PEANUTS WITH NO SALT.:rimshot: IT WAS GREATLY NEEDED AND APPRECIATED..:thumbsup::h5:
> 
> GOOD MORNING SD.. IT WAS HELLA CRACKIN AND HELLA FULL WITH GROOPIES AND RIDAZ LAST NIGHT! :fool2:
> BUT ONCE AGAIN NO BACK BUMPER CHECKIN...*:tears: *BUT DEFINTLY A GOOD NIGHT IN THE SUNNY SD.*


congrats on the sale


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

RagTop boys at GameOvers family party. We're a small tight group ,I'd rather have it that way then have a bunch of mogaloids waddling around. Im not a farmer. Thx G.O. for the support with the Paisa Tomcat, Biggie and Big Steph. When we going to LA?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> View attachment 651199
> View attachment 651199
> 
> RagTop boys at GameOvers family party. We're a small tight group ,I'd rather have it that way then have a bunch of mogaloids waddling around. Im not a farmer. Thx G.O. for the support with the Paisa Tomcat, Biggie and Big Steph. When we going to LA?


I wanna go to la


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAPPY AND SERIOUS MOFO'S COULD USE A BACK BUMPER LAUGH...
> HERE'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MY 8 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER JUST PUT ME UP ON. HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS I LOVE YOU.:angel:
> THANKS FOR THE MORNING LAUGH.:rofl:*


HAAAHHAAA FASHO NOW THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY..DOING THE SPRINKLER :yes:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Last Night was Crackin'!!! R.O.S.D. also Hit up Switch BBQ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAPPY AND SERIOUS MOFO'S COULD USE A BACK BUMPER LAUGH...
> HERE'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MY 8 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER JUST PUT ME UP ON. HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS I LOVE YOU.:angel:
> THANKS FOR THE MORNING LAUGH.:rofl:*



hahahah ,.,.,.damm it that was a good one,.,.,get that paper fasho.,.,gettin paper is nothin new to you though.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Last Night was Crackin'!!! R.O.S.D. also Hit up Switch BBQ...
> View attachment 651359



wat it do Rollerz.,.,glad ya doin wat it do


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> congrats on the sale


*GOOD LOOKING OUT GAME OVER RIDA...*



P1DAILY619 said:


> HAAAHHAAA FASHO NOW THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY..DOING THE SPRINKLER :yes:


:bowrofl: GLAD TO HEAR YA'LL GOT A LAUGH OUT OF IT..




aphustle said:


> hahahah ,.,.,.damm it that was a good one,.,.,get that paper fasho.,.,gettin paper is nothin new to you though.


*I WISH I WAS GETTING PAPER PIMP.. AS OF RIGHT NOW YA BOY GETTING PEANUTS WITH NO SALT BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. GOTTA DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO PAY THEM BILLS YA KNOW.
ONCE GOD BLESS ME WITH THIS JOB IT WILL BE GARANTEE MONEY INSTEAD OF WAIT TILL IT COME MONEY.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL YOU SD RIDAZ...*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> It was packed last night.. Took the duece out for the first time... S.D. Loved it but im thinkin about sellin it. So if any of u ballers wana buy it hit me... 25k ... I need a rag...


the duce looked good bro;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK;;FAM BAM'''OK;;;; NOTHING LIKE DA SHAW;;;;SEE U S,D RIDERS IN L,A;;;BIG SHOW AND HOP IN SANTA BARBRE SUNDAY;;BE THERE AND GET YO INCHES AND CASH


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> View attachment 651199
> View attachment 651199
> 
> RagTop boys at GameOvers family party. We're a small tight group ,I'd rather have it that way then have a bunch of mogaloids waddling around. Im not a farmer. Thx G.O. for the support with the Paisa Tomcat, Biggie and Big Steph. When we going to LA?


*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO THE RAGTOP CC..:thumbsup: GAME OVER PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES ARE WITH YOU GUYS..:yes: 
MUCH LUV TO TOMAS FOR THROWNING A SUPER CRACKIN FAMILY PARTY GAME OVER STYLE....:h5:

I EVEN BROUGHT MY LIL ANGELS AND THEY HAD A GREAT TIME, EVEN GOT THERE FACES PAINTED... 

YA'LL ALREADY KNOW SOME FOOLS GOT ONE TEQUILA TWO TEQUILA THREE TEQUILA.... FLOOR!!:bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MORNING BACK BUMPER LAUGHS AGAIN....
THIS DUDE IS MY FAVIORITE CAT ON THE YOUTUBE SHIT. VERY TALENTED AND HELLA FUNNY!! LIL MOCO*


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bwahahahaaahaha. San Diego To The MF Top!!!



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MORNING BACK BUMPER LAUGHS AGAIN....
> THIS DUDE IS MY FAVIORITE CAT ON THE YOUTUBE SHIT. VERY TALENTED AND HELLA FUNNY!! LIL MOCO*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MORNING BACK BUMPER LAUGHS AGAIN....
> THIS DUDE IS MY FAVIORITE CAT ON THE YOUTUBE SHIT. VERY TALENTED AND HELLA FUNNY!! LIL MOCO*


Them fools have me Rollin. And chingo bling is too tight with his funny ass songs.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

We had a pretty good turn out on sat.... SHYT WE CRUISED AROUND SOUTHEAST , SPRING VALLEY, BALBOA PARK( WHICH WAS HELLA PACKED AND CRACKIN), THEN MADE OUR WAY TO THE BEACH.... GOOD SHYT fellas lets get together next weekend and do it again...Here's a couple if pics of half of us ... Me, mike (KLOWINHARD productions ), Rudy , daffy , mike , Vicente both twins from MAJESTICS and south Cali and the other homie In The white cutty (sorry I forgot ur name g) were all in the lineup






















THEN ME AND ROB WENT AND SHUT THE BEACHES DOWN AGAIN YESTERDAY IN A GAMEOVER WAY!!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Last week for Lowrider Legends at Balboa Park. 
It's Free Today (Tuesday)








Featured on:
http://www.kpbs.org/news/2013/apr/18/san-diegos-lowrider-history-documented/


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> We had a pretty good turn out on sat.... SHYT WE CRUISED AROUND SOUTHEAST , SPRING VALLEY, BALBOA PARK( WHICH WAS HELLA PACKED AND CRACKIN), THEN MADE OUR WAY TO THE BEACH.... GOOD SHYT fellas lets get together next weekend and do it again...Here's a couple if pics of half of us ... Me, mike (KLOWINHARD productions ), Rudy , daffy , mike , Vicente both twins from MAJESTICS and south Cali and the other homie In The white cutty (sorry I forgot ur name g) were all in the lineup
> View attachment 651499
> 
> View attachment 651508
> ...



Goodcruising around town it was hella fun we gotta start doing it more often.my cuzn bringing out his cutty for the 1st time had some issues but still was rolling


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Goodcruising around town it was hella fun we gotta start doing it more often.my cuzn bringing out his cutty for the 1st time had some issues but still was rolling


hiw cutty clean tho it was a good time


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> Goodcruising around town it was hella fun we gotta start doing it more often.my cuzn bringing out his cutty for the 1st time had some issues but still was rolling


Shyt it happens ..... We still had a good time.... Lets set it up for next Saturday at 12 at FAMART if anyone wana jump in the lineup !!


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

I got a 1956 Chevy Bel Air great condition asking $25000 obo make me an offer, now low ballers call me anytime at (619)-592-3454


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

6KARAR9IMPBCH said:


> I got a 1956 Chevy Bel Air great condition asking $25000 obo make me an offer, now low ballers call me anytime at (619)-592-3454


YOU SHOULD BRING IT OUT TO THE EL CAJON CRUISE TODAY .... There's a lot of people out there that's into that super clean og look .....


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

Where at in el Cajon, what street and what time does it start at?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

WAT UP EVERYONE !!! ME AND ROB IN STATUTORY GRAPE ARE MEETING UP AT RALLY'S IN SPRING VALLEY AT 530 AND PULLIN OUT AT 545!!IF ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN THE LINEUP BE AT RALLY'S AT 530 !!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

6KARAR9IMPBCH said:


> Where at in el Cajon, what street and what time does it start at?


It's on Main Street by the courthouse.... If u want u can just meet me and rob at rally's in spring valley and ride with us .... But if u wana sell it get out there as early as possible that way more people see it I think it starts round 3


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP! ' :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Them fools have me Rollin. And chingo bling is too tight with his funny ass songs.





MR.SKAMS said:


> Bwahahahaaahaha. San Diego To The MF Top!!!


*GLAD TO HEAR YOU RIDAZ COULD USE A GOOD LAUGH FROM LIL MOCO.. HERE'S SOME MORE LAUGHS FOR YA'LL....*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THAT FOOL DOING PLAYS ALSO..


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I still got batteries


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

shiste1 said:


> I still got batteries


Dang how many u got..how come u can't sell them things I kno ppl need 
Batteries..summer here ppl. 


How much you want for each one player.


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

aphustle said:


> Dang how many u got..how come u can't sell them things I kno ppl need
> Batteries..summer here ppl.
> 
> 
> How much you want for each one player.


I got a lot I always got some for sale.... It depend on how many u need


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

shiste1 said:


> I got a lot I always got sine for sale.... It depend on how many u need


thats wats up,.,.i some how always find myself with a lot of batteries too so i just sell em here and there,.,. i just wanted to see if my asking price was to expensive compared to a baller like you,.,.

but good luck on your sell homie i know you gonna sell out fast cauz summer is here n i know ppl need batts as much as they do motors


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im bout to start selling some shit i got all kinds of music and a piston kit with tank block rods and piston ooen to offers on piston and all stereo stuff is also offers


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

And my boy need some batteries to but he need a player price


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

This is for sale also has no pumps or batteries giving sd a shot first before la grabs it


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Also this for sale to no pumps or batteries racked for 2 pumps 10 batteries never had a setup and never hit the streets wrapped frame new rims and tires new strokes and coils lockup done interior is imaculant body is clean has one dent other then that clean low miles clean title 2014 tags ready to go


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OK FUCK LIL MOCO IT'S TIME TO GET BACK TO SOME RIDZ PLEASE CALLING OUT ALL RIDAZ PLEASE.... IT'S TIME FOR GAME OVER TO GET SOME OF OUR MAIN RIDAZ READY FOR THE SUMMER AND CONTINUE TO SHOW WHO RUNS THIS HOP SHIT UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.
IF WE STAY READY WE DON'T HAVE TO GET READY FELLAS.... THIS GOES FOR YOU TOO. TELL YOUR CLUB YA'LL NEED A OR SOME HOPPERS TO HELP KEEP THIS HOP THING ALIVE IN SD OR SHUT GAME OVER THE HELL DOWN..:yes:

YA'LL ALREADY KNOW WE GETTING THESE STREET BABY'S GOING ALSO. TO ALL YA'LL LAC GUYS BE CAREFUL BECAUSE BOBBY IS IN THE LAB WITH HIS..:shh:

WENT TO VISIT MY UNCLE AND MAAN I HAVE TO ADMIT HIS SHIT IS SUPER CLEAN... IT'S FOR SALE ALSO!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I FINALLY REALIZE WHY I AM SO LOWRIDER/HOP THE FUCK OUT... AS I WAS CLEANING UP YESTURDAY LOOK WHAT I CAME ACROSS IN MY STORAGE BOX...
PICS OF THE JOKER FROM A SUPER SHOW FROM 1995... I WAS 14 YEARS OLD SNAPPIN PICS GETTING DROP OFF IN FRONT OF THE STADIUM. THIS LOWRIDER SHIT AIN'T ON ME IT'S IN ME!!
GOD IS GOOD!!!*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice Pics... I miss those days uffin:



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I FINALLY REALIZE WHY I AM SO LOWRIDER/HOP THE FUCK OUT... AS I WAS CLEANING UP YESTURDAY LOOK WHAT I CAME ACROSS IN MY STORAGE BOX...
> PICS OF THE JOKER FROM A SUPER SHOW FROM 1995... I WAS 14 YEARS OLD SNAPPIN PICS GETTING DROP OFF IN FRONT OF THE STADIUM. THIS LOWRIDER SHIT AIN'T ON ME IT'S IN ME!!
> GOD IS GOOD!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MRS. JACKSON IS NOW UP FOR SALE...*


THEM MONSTER BLUE MASTIFFS PUPPIES ARE NOW ON THE GROUND. NOW TAKING OFFERS!!
[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/FASHOKENNELS/media/IMAG2241_zps25f41d8d.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,fa sho,


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BLVD BOSS IS FOR SALE ALSO...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Someone come get these rides


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Steph how much ,call me


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY PARTY TO MY LIL GIRL TODAY... IF YOU GOT LIL ONES AND YOU WANNA JOIN YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME... JUST HIT ME UP. IT MIGHT ALREADY BE A FULL HOUSE BUT FUCK IT... GETTNG READY TO SET THIS UP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Steph how much ,call me


PICK UP THE PHONE PIMP I'M CALLING..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

U do tha dam thang fa sho!!, ttt for bday time


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> PICK UP THE PHONE PIMP I'M CALLING..


 sorry bro I was working ,lets talk tomorrow,that's what I get for working on saturday


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> sorry bro I was working ,lets talk tomorrow,that's what I get for working on saturday


car is sold pimp


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pix bro... thanks for takin a pic of my Harley


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Sears hop tonight after famart, thx to straight game for giving me the re match! God was on my side, the PAISA did better then ever! Its in good hands now. A very special thx to the GameOver crew for sponsoring me. Hey Steph any one disrespecting your craftsmanship or integrity on building cars ain't shit. There gumpy sloppy ass are just hating ! Fuck them all day bitch! Don't fuck with my fam. Black or Mexican Steph is my bro R.T. G.O.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Sears hop tonight after famart, thx to straight game for giving me the re match! God was on my side, the PAISA did better then ever! Its in good hands now. A very special thx to the GameOver crew for sponsoring me. Hey Steph any one disrespecting your craftsmanship or integrity on building cars ain't shit. There gumpy sloppy ass are just hating ! Fuck them all day bitch! Don't fuck with my fam. Black or Mexican Steph is my bro R.T. G.O.


Good shit to u dog! U clearly got that. :thumbsup: but as far as all the people celebrating and gettin a Lil too happy when somebody's car break , I hope u don't believ in karma cuz that's pretty lame. But anyways hopefully we can run it back again sooner or later.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


Great pictures!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> nice pix bro... thanks for takin a pic of my Harley


:thumbsup:



tru2thagame said:


> Great pictures!


:h5:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


nice picture pla


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

bigk said:


> nice picture pla


:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:"


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

I do believe in karma, but i was too busy drinking to laugh. Video from last night hops


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: good video


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I do believe in karma, but i was too busy drinking to laugh. Video from last night hops


Good video pal...to the top


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn that first lick is visious is anyone else ready for la to come monday i know gameover ready sure would be nice for everyone to come together and serve some out of towners


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:"


:h5:


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn that first lick is visious is anyone else ready for la to come monday i know gameover ready sure would be nice for everyone to come together and serve some out of towners


 let know if they really do come down


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

T.T.T Pit:thumbsup:


RagTopsPitbull said:


> I do believe in karma, but i was too busy drinking to laugh. Video from last night hops


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

luissd said:


> let know if they really do come down


ya better jus luisten around cause i wont have time to be calling ill be getting my bucket ready


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> ya better jus luisten around cause i wont have time to be calling ill be getting my bucket ready


AT LEAST POST UP IN HERE MIKE TO LET US KNOW ITS GOING DOWN OR THEY'RE ON THEIR WAY.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

CJAY said:


> AT LEAST POST UP IN HERE MIKE TO LET US KNOW ITS GOING DOWN OR THEY'RE ON THEIR WAY.


yeah ill post on here so everyone knows


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

put it down game ovvveeerrr!!!!flatlined!!
:yes::wave::run::x::shh:daygo comeing fa ya,


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah ill post on here so everyone knows


 SD just be ready shit, and we need cars not just cheer leaders right Mikey


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

When and were!!! Were down to roll


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> SD just be ready shit, and we need cars not just cheer leaders right Mikey


yessir more then the same 3 cars always putting it down we need to have the city come together and shut this shit down but you already know pitbull i got ya back in this hop shit so fuck it operation shutdown been in full force 2013


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Sears hop tonight after famart, thx to straight game for giving me the re match! God was on my side, the PAISA did better then ever! Its in good hands now. A very special thx to the GameOver crew for sponsoring me. Hey Steph any one disrespecting your craftsmanship or integrity on building cars ain't shit. There gumpy sloppy ass are just hating ! Fuck them all day bitch! Don't fuck with my fam. Black or Mexican Steph is my bro R.T. G.O.


*AMEN... BIG CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN DOGGIE AND GAME OVER APPRIECIATE HAVING YOU AND YOUR RAGTOP RIDAZ AROUND IT'S ALL LOVE THE WAY IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE MY GOOD FRIEND.
FAR AS THE HATERS GO IN THE STREET.... THAT STUFF DON'T BOTHER ME BECAUSE YOU ALREADY SPOKE ON THE FORMULA WHICH IS
"GOD IS ON OUR SIDE" SO HOW COULD WE EVER GO WRONG.
JESUS HAD HATERS TO BUT YOU SEE HE STILL MADE A GREAT IMPACT ON THE WORD. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY GEORGEE..

BY THE WAY IS THAT LIL GEORGEE I SEE IN THE DRIVER SEAT...:nicoderm:




 *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MAN YA BOY BEEN HELLA BUSY WITH THIS BORING ASS CLASS STUFF BUT HEY YA GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO... RIGHT?
MUCH LUV AND A BIG THANK YOU TO THE RIDAZ AND THERE FAMILY'S THAT SHOWED UP TO MY LIL ONES BIRTHDAY PARTY I HOPE YOU AND YOUR KIDS ENJOYED. I
'M THINKING ABOUT THROWING A ADULT PARTY NEXT SO STAY TUNED...
WHO SAID STEFEEZY CAN'T GET DOWN ON THE GRILL..... 4 SLABS DONE 4 SLABS TO GO..


THIS CAT WILL LEAVE HIS JOB JUST TO COME GET SOME OF STEFEEZY RIBS..

SPEACIAL THANKS TO MY NEW LIL SIS FOR MAKING THE CAKE AND CUP CAKE..

THIS FACE PAINTING LADY IS THE BEST.. LAST MIN AND SHE STILL SHOWED UP FOR ME AND PAINTED 3/4 HOURS STR8! NO BREAKS AT ALL.

LIL ****** ON THE COURT.. MY BAD CORREY!

MY CAMARA COULDN'T GET ALL THE SIDES BUT YA'LL GET THE IDEA... WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND IT WAS A FULL HOUSE!

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> but as far as all the people celebrating and gettin a Lil too happy when somebody's car break , I hope u don't believ in karma cuz that's pretty lame.


*I DID A LIL RESEARCH FOR YOU MANNY AND THE FELLAS SAID IT WASN'T INTENDED TO YOUR CAR BREAKING.. ALOT OF GAME OVER CATS WAS STILL EXCITED FROM THE MORNING EVENT TILL THE NIGHT TIME...FROM SOUTH BAY TO SOUTH EAST GAME OVER SD CC WAS ON AND CRACKIN! WE ALL KNOW YOU ARE A REAL TRUE RIDA AND WE RESPECT THAT AND OUR APPOLOGIZE HOMIE.:h5: 
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SOME HOMIES STARTED THAT SUNDAY MORNING WITH SOME ICE ON TOP FOR A COLD ONE...

I STARTED MY MORNING LIKE THIS... YOU KNOW I HAD TO HIDE A SLAB FOR MYSELF:naughty:

WENT TO SWIFT PICNIC AND TOOK 2 TROPHY'S FROM THERE GAME OVER STYLE. MUCH LUV TO SWIFT CAR CLUB!!:thumbsup:

FROM THERE WENT TO FILL UP AT THE GAS STATION AND TOOK THE STREET WAY OFF TO BOMBAS AT J STREET...
MUCH LUV TO BOMBAZ..:thumbsup:


J STREET WAS HELLA DEEP BUT NO ACTION SO GAME OVER SDCC HAD TO GO TURN IT OUT FOR THE CROWD..

WE HAD TO HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER JUST TO PUT ON A SHOW...:bowrofl:

IT STARTED OUT A LIL BIT A FOLKS IN THE BACK LOT...

TO A WHOLE BUNCH OF MOFO'S IN THE BACK LOT....

AND THAN A FULL HOUSE OF MOFO'S TOO THE BACK LOT JUST TO SEE THE GAME OVER CAMP DO WHAT THEY DO BEST!!*


IMPALAS LINE UP AT THE SWIFT PICNIC...

THAN AGAIN AT J STREET.. I SEEN THESE DUDES IN TRAFFIC REPPIN HARD ON SUNDAY!!:thumbsup:

*UNTILL NEXT TIME LAYITLOW... GAME OVER SDCC FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP.. *

*YA'LL KNOW I'M A BIG KID AND HAD TO GET MY FACE PAINTED GAME OVER STYLE AT THE PARTY ALSO!!:biggrin:*

*"M*http://s183.photobucket.com/user/FASHOKENNELS/media/IMG_20130601_184028_zps3cae249a.jpg.html*UCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL OF YA'LL"*


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

What's up San Diego, I just moved down from the Bay and looking for some riders to hit the streets with. Pm me or call me 707-758-2012. Sean


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

china rider said:


> What's up San Diego, I just moved down from the Bay and looking for some riders to hit the streets with. Pm me or call me 707-758-2012. Sean


*WELCOME TO SD SEAN..:wave: THERE'S A LIL THING GOING DOWN TOMORROW AT WILSON JR HIGH FOR THE KIDS THAT I BELEAVE THEM STREETS IS PUTTING TOGETHER. YOU HAVE TO BE THERE BY 9AM.
LATER ON IN THE DAY THE FELLAS ARE GOING TO GO TO ESCONDIDO TO DO SOME REAL STREET RIDING. IF YOU WANNA RIDE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL DIRECT YOU TO THE RIGHT PERSON. * *WHAT KIND OF RIDA YOU RIDING?*


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WELCOME TO SD SEAN..:wave: THERE'S A LIL THING GOING DOWN TOMORROW AT WILSON JR HIGH FOR THE KIDS THAT I BELEAVE THEM STREETS IS PUTTING TOGETHER. YOU HAVE TO BE THERE BY 9AM.
> LATER ON IN THE DAY THE FELLAS ARE GOING TO GO TO ESCONDIDO TO DO SOME REAL STREET RIDING. IF YOU WANNA RIDE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL DIRECT YOU TO THE RIGHT PERSON. * *WHAT KIND OF RIDA YOU RIDING?*


I have a 94 fleetwood, 2 pump 6 batts. Just a super clean street car. Yea I want to ride out tomorrow. But i won't be off work till 4 or so. Pm me your number and I will drop u a line after I get off of work. Thanks man


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP S,D BIG AL JUST SAYING HELLO;;;SANTA BARBRA NITE LIFE SHOW AND HOP;;ELCO PUT IT DOWN


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,esco cg friday riders!!


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

What's up Big Al,thx for the 11 homie ill use it on the out of towners very soon, car looks good in Santa barbara


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

china rider said:


> What's up San Diego, I just moved down from the Bay and looking for some riders to hit the streets with. Pm me or call me 707-758-2012. Sean


Welcome to the city Playa from me and everyone from JUST II LOWW C.C.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to town homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the big bad SD homie..u gonna have fun out here Forsure !!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to SD! Don't forget to pick up a Chargers Jersey LOL


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

thats right


sixonebubble said:


> Welcome to SD! Don't forget to pick up a Chargers Jersey LOL


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Welcome to SD! Don't forget to pick up a Chargers Jersey LOL



yes sirr,..,gotta get one player


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

That's right Mikey I got you bro, SD to fuck it anywhere


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> That's right Mikey I got you bro, SD to fuck it anywhere


yessir


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: '


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## mrohly1 (Dec 15, 2010)

What's up Fella's, Anything Cracking in SD this weekend?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Heard la coming Sunday or Monday. But a few straight gamers are on they way to las Vegas for the royals picnic


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey if la comes down let layitlow know I'm cruise out..


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

La will be here tomorrow between 12-2 if someone could tow my hopper to jstreet it would be greatly appreciated i got a trailer just need a truck


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> La will be here tomorrow between 12-2 if someone could tow my hopper to jstreet it would be greatly appreciated i got a trailer just need a truck


I can do it man, but it has to be mad early. Like 5am, I have to be to work at 7am. Let me know


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> La will be here tomorrow between 12-2 if someone could tow my hopper to jstreet it would be greatly appreciated i got a trailer just need a truck


Ill be at work so ill be missing the action!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Had to cancel today so la wont be comming jus letting eberyone know but whos in traffic today im ready to cruise


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have a rear backing plate for the right hand side rear brake drum.. hit me up asap


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE ISSUE 69 pg 25 HAS AN ARTICLE ABOUT FREEMAN ( Ride In Peace). IT HAS THE PIC FROM J STRRET WHEN HET GOT THE AWARD FROM SD AND A PIC OF HIS FUNERAL. JUST WANTED EVERYBODY TO KNOW IF YOU WANTED TO GO GRAB IT FOR A KEEP SAKE OR SOMETHING.


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

SD ttt


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Got mine,ttt,


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody need LS parts


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I GOT WORD THAT STR8 GAME SDCC PULLED UP ON GAME OVER STREET CARS LAST NIGHT WHICH I THOUGHT WAS THE WRONG MOVE...:facepalm:*
*GAME OVER AIN'T NEVER PULLED UP ON NONE OF YALLS STREET CARS WITH A HOPPER PERIOD BUT FROM THIS DAY ON THAT HAS CHANGED. WE AIN'T MAD WE GETTING EVEN!!:h5:
SO TO YOU COOL LAY AND PLAY STR8 GAME RIDAZ... NO HARD FEELING HOMIES BUT I CAN'T STOP MY RIDAZ FROM DOING WHAT UR BOYS HAS STARTED.
DON'T BLAME ME BLAME YOUR CLUB PATNAS THAT WENT AGAINST THE GRAIN....:drama:
SEE YA'LL SUNDAY AND FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR.... HOW COULD YA'LL FORGET GAME OVER SDCC REALLY LIVE THIS HOP SHIT!!:dunno:
NO HOLDS BARS... FROM STREET TO RADICAL YOU ****** IS GETTING IT!!:fool2:

TIME TO DUST OFF THE KILLERS..:ninja: WE KEEP SHIT IN THE HONEY COMB HIDE OUT!!:nicoderm:
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*PS. TONY FROM STR8 GAME PLEASE DON'T TUCK THAT CADILLAC JUST YET. YOU HAVE MY WORD YOU WILL NO LONGER BE THE SINGLE PUMP KING!!*


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T T :drama:'


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

SD ttt :wave: Them streets sd


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I hear you no sho but sure the fuck don't see u


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

And don't try to make it sound like I was billing the game over street cars for one I had already jumped with that old straight game Lincoin and for two I watched jimmy jumping his car on that dvd that just came out I hopped with daffy already , so what's the problem I did ent nose up on rob , town car come on with your excuses


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I GOT WORD THAT STR8 GAME SDCC PULLED UP ON GAME OVER STREET CARS LAST NIGHT WHICH I THOUGHT WAS THE WRONG MOVE...:facepalm:*
> *GAME OVER AIN'T NEVER PULLED UP ON NONE OF YALLS STREET CARS WITH A HOPPER PERIOD BUT FROM THIS DAY ON THAT HAS CHANGED. WE AIN'T MAD WE GETTING EVEN!!:h5:
> SO TO YOU COOL LAY AND PLAY STR8 GAME RIDAZ... NO HARD FEELING HOMIES BUT I CAN'T STOP MY RIDAZ FROM DOING WHAT UR BOYS HAS STARTED.
> DON'T BLAME ME BLAME YOUR CLUB PATNAS THAT WENT AGAINST THE GRAIN....:drama:
> ...


And what my car not a street car


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I hear you no sho but sure the fuck don't see u


*I KNOW YOU DON'T SEE ME BECAUSE YOU NEVER ATTEND ANY SHOWS OR PICNICS...*:rimshot:
*YOU DON'T GET THESE BY BEING A NO SHO BUDDY...:no::bowrofl:

NOT GOT MILK BUT.... GOT TROPHY'S?:bowrofl:

STEFEEZY AND THE GAME OVER FAMILY STAY IN TRAFFIC 365 BABY BWOOOY...... 

KINGDOM CAR CLUB BIRTHDAY PARTY'S...

WHAT IT DOOSKI...

GETTING READY FOR SOME DOWNTOWN TRAFFIC...

KILLING THE SD CITY FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES IN NATIONAL CITY..

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE THE FUCK I'M AT.. ALL I KNOW IT TOOK 50 MINS TO GET THERE! ALL MOUNTAINS LIL STREETS AND A BUNCH OF WHITE FOLKS.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> And don't try to make it sound like I was billing the game over street cars for one I had already jumped with that old straight game Lincoin and for two I watched jimmy jumping his car on that dvd that just came out I hopped with daffy already , so what's the problem I did ent nose up on rob , town car come on with your excuses


*WELL THAT AIN'T HOW MY MEMBERS FELT.:nono: I WASN'T THERE SO I CAN'T SAY HOW IT WENT! ALL I KNOW IS THAT THE GAME OVER RIDAZ THAT WAS THERE FELT THAT STR8 GAME WAS ON ONE TRYING TO NOSE UP ON THE WHOLE LINE UP AND YOU WERE MAKING YOUR WAY UP TO ROB AND THE BLACK 65 BUT BIG BOY PUT DOWN HIS BURRITO AND PULLED OUT THE ELCO..:h5:
LET'S NOT TRY TO SWITCH THE FACTS, IT IS WHAT IT IS BRA BRA... SEE YOU SUNDAY AND PLEASE TRY THAT SAME ROLL CALL THING YOU DID LAST WEEK..* *ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDEING..*



sg90rider said:


> And what my car not a street car


*I NEVER SAID THAT.. YOUR CAR IS A STREET HOPPER AND KEEP UP THE GOOD BACK BUMPER WORK...:thumbsup:*


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

SD ttt


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I KNOW YOU DON'T SEE ME BECAUSE YOU NEVER ATTEND ANY SHOWS OR PICNICS...*:rimshot:
> *YOU DON'T GET THESE BY BEING A NO SHO BUDDY...:no:
> 
> NOT GOT MILK BUT.... GOT TROPHY'S?:bowrofl:
> ...


Ok so your a local rider that ANIT shit try driving to la ,san banardo, kool aid ,the shaw ,Hollywood blvd, yea your boy does that no truck or trail need homie . yea you had all the white people jump in they motor home and lock the doors when they seen you Lol, who cares if you drove out there ,there's no action in the mountains LMAO WHAT A WASTE OF GAS IF YOU ASK ME I'M JUST SAYING. 

Fuck a show 100% street rider


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Ok so your a local rider that ANIT shit try driving to la ,san banardo, kool aid ,the shaw ,Hollywood blvd, yea your boy does that no truck or trail need homie . yea you had all the white people jump in they motor home and lock the doors when they seen you Lol, who cares if you drove out there ,there's no action in the mountains LMAO WHAT A WASTE OF GAS IF YOU ASK ME I'M JUST SAYING.
> Fuck a show 100% street rider


*I BEEN TO EVERY LOCATION YOU NAMED EXCEPT HOLLYWOOD TO LOWRIDE. I MEAN POST UP SOME PICS SO SD CAN GET A BAR.:thumbsup: 
WE NEVER KNEW YOU HIT ALL THOSE SPOTS YOU MUST OF BEEN IN THE BACK GROUND..:rimshot: 
ACTUALLY THE WHITE FOLKS TOOK HELLA PICTURES IN AND OUT OF THE CARS AND ASK HOW CAN THEY GET A GAME OVER SHIRT IF YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW AND WHAT WAS LOCAL ABOUT THE MOUTAINS?:dunno: I RATHER BE A LOCAL RIDA THAN NOT RIDE AT ALL! 
NO DISRESPECT BUT WE DON'T SEE YOU IN NO LINE UP WITH YOUR CLUB PERIOD.:drama:
PROVE ME WRONG AND POST A PIC,VIDEO OR SOMETHING. YOU ****** SAID 2013 IT'S ON! WELL 6 MONTHS ALREADY PASSED ALREADY AND WE STILL AIN'T SEEN SHIT.:nosad:
BY THE WAY WHEN YOUR OUT REPPIN FOR YOUR CLUB THERES NEVER ENOUGH GAS TO WASTE!:twak:
IT SUCKS THAT YOUR A 100% STREET RIDER ONLY! WHILE GAME OVER IS 100% STREETS,SHOWS,PICNICS,OUTTA TOWN AND PARK IN LOT RIDAZ!  
DO YOU SEE THE DIFFERANCE?*:nicoderm: *CAN I GET A AMEN BROTHA TONE!!:bowrofl:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You might of been there on a tow truck not driving like your boy , man we do the same Shit to before game over was Evan born can I get a aman brotha Fon LMAO


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

FOR SALE 157K MILES RUNS STRONG CURRENT TAGS UNTIL NEXT JUNE PASSED SMOG NO PROBLEM. ALL STOCK SUSPENSION COULD USE FRONT BRAKES...UPGRADED ALL INTERIOR/EXTERIOR LIGHTS TO LED....BLUE INSIDE AND WHITE OUTSIDE...HAS HIDS..WIRED FOR SOUND SYSTEM....THESE PICS ARE 1 MO. OLD....CLEANS UP NICE..LEATHER INT. AC NEEDS RECHARGE.. MINOR ISSUES. BUT RUNS STRONG.....2600...OBO$ CASH....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> You might of been there on a tow truck not driving like your boy , man we do the same Shit to before game over was Evan born can I get a aman brotha Fon LMAO


*YEA I WAS THERE ON A TOW TRUCK PUTTING IT DOWN FOR MY CITY.. SEE I'M A REAL LOWRIDER THAT PLAYS AT ALL LEVELS. STREET,RADICAL,SHOWS,CLASSIC,DONK EDTION,STOCK, YOU NAME IT IVE DONT IT...
I AGREE YA'LL USE TO DO THE SAME SHIT BUT YOU KNOW THE SAYING... OUT WITH THE OLD IN WITH THE NEW!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I BEEN TO EVERY LOCATION YOU NAMED EXCEPT HOLLYWOOD TO LOWRIDE. I MEAN POST UP SOME PICS SO SD CAN GET A BAR.:thumbsup:
> WE NEVER KNEW YOU HIT ALL THOSE SPOTS YOU MUST OF BEEN IN THE BACK GROUND..:rimshot:
> ACTUALLY THE WHITE FOLKS TOOK HELLA PICTURES IN AND OUT OF THE CARS AND ASK HOW CAN THEY GET A GAME OVER SHIRT IF YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW AND WHAT WAS LOCAL ABOUT THE MOUTAINS?:dunno: I RATHER BE A LOCAL RIDA THAN NOT RIDE AT ALL!
> NO DISRESPECT BUT WE DON'T SEE YOU IN NO LINE UP WITH YOUR CLUB PERIOD.:drama:
> ...


Amen my brother..I vote fa sho 4 pres..


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Ok so your a local rider that ANIT shit try driving to la ,san banardo, kool aid ,the shaw ,Hollywood blvd, yea your boy does that no truck or trail need homie . *yea you had all the white people jump* in they motor home and lock the doors when they seen you Lol, who cares if you drove out there ,there's no action in the mountains LMAO WHAT A WASTE OF GAS IF YOU ASK ME I'M JUST SAYING.
> 
> Fuck a show 100% street rider


It's a medical fact that white people can't jump 

awwwwwwready


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol ok skip


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YEA I WAS THERE ON A TOW TRUCK PUTTING IT DOWN FOR MY CITY.. SEE I'M A REAL LOWRIDER THAT PLAYS AT ALL LEVELS. STREET,RADICAL,SHOWS,CLASSIC,DONK EDTION,STOCK, YOU NAME IT IVE DONT IT...
> I AGREE YA'LL USE TO DO THE SAME SHIT BUT YOU KNOW THE SAYING... OUT WITH THE OLD IN WITH THE NEW!*


More like you buy are old so straight game can build something new !!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Amen my brother..I vote fa sho 4 pres..


*THANKS BUT NO THANKS PIMP... I ALREADY VOTED YOU 4 PRES RIGHT ALONG WITH THE REST OF SD..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> More like you buy are old so straight game can build something new !!!!!


*GAME OVER DON'T MIND BUYING ANYONES OLD RIDE AND MAKING IT LOOK NEW GAME OVER STYLE..:naughty:
JUST LIKE WE DON'T MIND BUYING OLD CARS AND MAKE THEM LOOK NEW. YOU ****** AINT THE ONLY ONES WHO BUILDING SOME SHIT AND IT WON'T TAKE 2 PLUS YEARS... MY MEMBERS GOT SOME SHIT IN THE LAB ALSO BUDDY BWOOOY!

WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING NEW FROM YA'LL IN 2012 NOR 2013.. DON'T TELL ME THE WHOLE CLUB IS COMING NEW:drama:
*
*FORGET ALL THIS OLD AND NEW STUFF.. LETS GET BACK TO THE FACTS! YALL READY TO RIDE PASS OUR LINE UP AGAIN THIS SUNDAY ASKING FOR HOPS OR YALL WANNA DO SOME HOPPIN BEFORE SUNDAY THAN AGAIN ON SUNDAY?!?*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> It's a medical fact that white people can't jump
> 
> awwwwwwready


*SORRY MY FRIEND BUT ALL MEDICAL RESEARCH IS NOT ACCURATE...:no: GAME OVER WHITE PEOPLE CAN JUMP!!:rofl:*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that bitch is up there


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You use to be someone in the hop game, but what happen homie you feel off the deep end , show SD what you hopped 2012 or 2013 for your club


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Huh? Wtf?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> that bitch is up there


X86 :thumbsup: ' yes it is!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER DON'T MIND BUYING ANYONES OLD RIDE AND MAKING IT LOOK NEW GAME OVER STYLE..:naughty:
> JUST LIKE WE DON'T MIND BUYING OLD CARS AND MAKE THEM LOOK NEW. YOU ****** AINT THE ONLY ONES WHO BUILDING SOME SHIT AND IT WON'T TAKE 2 PLUS YEARS... MY MEMBERS GOT SOME SHIT IN THE LAB ALSO BUDDY BWOOOY!
> 
> WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING NEW FROM YA'LL IN 2012 NOR 2013.. DON'T TELL ME THE WHOLE CLUB IS COMING NEW:drama:
> ...


Please dont make that rag hit bumper. lol. Thats a gem right there.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER DON'T MIND BUYING ANYONES OLD RIDE AND MAKING IT LOOK NEW GAME OVER STYLE..:naughty:
> JUST LIKE WE DON'T MIND BUYING OLD CARS AND MAKE THEM LOOK NEW. YOU ****** AINT THE ONLY ONES WHO BUILDING SOME SHIT AND IT WON'T TAKE 2 PLUS YEARS... MY MEMBERS GOT SOME SHIT IN THE LAB ALSO BUDDY BWOOOY!
> 
> WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING NEW FROM YA'LL IN 2012 NOR 2013.. DON'T TELL ME THE WHOLE CLUB IS COMING NEW:drama:
> ...


 Man does your boy wanna trade for the Duece


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Anything goin on this weekend?*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Come on with tha club bashin shit cause tha game been doin what yall tryin to do! Clearly tone has been servin ﻿all y'all street cars and now y'all wanna get a hair up yalls asses because he pulled up on that green Lincoln that went at urr bro? It is what it is and believe me straightgame ain't trippin off nothin y'all trying to do! With all do respect Big Boy pulled up for urr club and still lost so keep it lowridin and take that L!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Lmao we took that l ..... It's nothin it's part of the game .... It's only expected wen ****** batteries are dead from being IN TRAFFIC all day..... We arent like tone claiming he cruises his shyt wen we all kno ur car stays at home ALL WEEK ( charging most likely) and only brings it out for 2 hours on Sunday night shyt that lac better be HOTT which it is NOT denying that ..... Lmao yea real street ryder there!! Hahahaha that lac USED TO BE in traffic daily but wat happen ???? Oh he doesn't like to put gas in his lowlow that's right !! Hahaha


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

U said it right in the 5 word you guys took that L, SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT SOME PEICE OF SHIT BATTERIES HOMIE , AND WHEN I WAS IN TRAFFIC ALL AND DAILY DRIVING I WOULD STILL BE ABLE TO BREAK A CHIPPER LIKE YOU OFF AT THE END OF THE DAY ,AND MY LAC NOT HOTT ? SHIT NOW YOU JUST HAITN CUZ YOU THE ONLY ONE SAYING THAT, LMAO ,BUT YOU STILL DIDENT WANT THIS FRONTEND AT ALL


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> You use to be someone in the hop game, but what happen homie you feel off the deep end , show SD what you hopped 2012 or 2013 for your club


*YOU WISH MY HOP GAME FEEL OFF.:bowrofl: 2012 AND 13 I WAS IN MAJOR TRAFFIC COLLECTING THESE TROPHY'S AND VIDEO FOOTAGE FOR MY CLUB.:h5: 
NO DISRESPECT BUT YOU NEVER MADE ME FEEL LIKE HOPPIN NOTHING.I WAS PATIENTLY WAITING FOR YOUR CLUB FACTORS TO SHOW UP.:drama:
BUT KNOW THAT I SEE YOU THINK YOU ARE A FACTOR AND GOT THE GAME ON LOCK. I HAD TO KICK IN THE WALLS AND BUST THE LOCK ON THE ARTILLIRY BOX. 
STEFEEZY KEEP HOTT SHIT AROUND JUST INCASE THE FUNK JUMP..:ninja: THE SAD PART IS.... YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAN..:loco:*

*THESE PUMPS AND DUMPS IS ABOUT TO RETIRE THAT CADILLAC RATHER IF IT'S IN MY CAR OUR MY MEMBERS!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> U said it right in the 5 word you guys took that L, SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT SOME PEICE OF SHIT BATTERIES HOMIE , AND WHEN I WAS IN TRAFFIC ALL AND DAILY DRIVING I WOULD STILL BE ABLE TO BREAK A CHIPPER LIKE YOU OFF AT THE END OF THE DAY ,AND MY LAC NOT HOTT ? SHIT NOW YOU JUST HAITN CUZ YOU THE ONLY ONE SAYING THAT, LMAO ,BUT YOU STILL DIDENT WANT THIS FRONTEND AT ALL


ARE YOU SERIOUS...TAKE YA TIME AND READ WHAT THE MAAN SAID PIMP... "WHICH IT IS HOTT, NOT DENYING THAT":drama:




sg90rider said:


> You use to be someone in the hop game, but what happen homie you feel off the deep end , show SD what you hopped 2012 or 2013 for your club


*WHY DO I NEED TO SHOW SD WHEN YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT MY HOP GAME DID IN 2012/13 PERSONALLY AND THE 13 AIN'T OVER?:loco:
DID YOU FORGET WE ASK YOU TO GRAB THE GROUND.:bowrofl: TRY TO KEEP IT REAL AND MAYBE YOU COULD MAKE ME LOOK DUMBER FOR ONCE PIMP JUICE.. :yes:
CAN I GET A AMEN MY BROTHA...:rimshot: SINCE YOU FORGOT CLICK THE PICTURE TO WATCH THE VIDEO.*

*I DID A LIL TIPPIN FOR THE 12/13 DON'T GET IT TWITSTED AND LIKE I SAID THE 13 IS STILL IN AFFECT.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> Come on with tha club bashin shit cause tha game been doin what yall tryin to do! Clearly tone has been servin ﻿all y'all street cars and now y'all wanna get a hair up yalls asses because he pulled up on that green Lincoln that went at urr bro? It is what it is and believe me straightgame ain't trippin off nothin y'all trying to do! With all do respect Big Boy pulled up for urr club and still lost so keep it lowridin and take that L!


*
WE AIN'T CLUB BASHIN MY NIGG. I'M JUST ANSWERING TONE QUESTIONS WITH A FEW FACTS. TONE HAS BEEN DOING HIS THANG FOR STR8 GAME WE AIN'T TAKEIN NOTHING AWAY FROM HIM AT ALL.:no:
WE DIDN'T GET THE HAIR UP THE ASSES BECAUSE HE PULLED UP ON THE GREEN LINCOLN.:nosad: THE HAIR STRUCK THE ASS WHEN I HEARD FRED/YOU WAS SAYING SERVE ALL THEM ******.:shocked:
GET THE BLK 65,WHOS LINCOLN IS THIS,SERVE THAT,WHO WHATS SOME AND YOU JUMPING ON THE HOOD SAYING GET THEM ****** WITH 15/20 STR8 GAME MEMBERS BESIDE TONE CAR WITH THERE GAME FACE ON.:drama:
TRUTH IS YA'LL HAD SOME OF MY RIDAZ SPOOKED...hno: GOOD JOB BECAUSE ALL THAT DID WAS MAKE THEM UNDERSTAND IF WE STAY READY WE DON'T HAVE TO GET READY!!

IF IT AIN'T LOWRIDEING IT AIN'T US, GAME OVER TOOK A FEW LOSES TO TONE BUT YOU GOT MY WORD WE GONNA RETIRE THAT LAC THAN MAKE UP EVERY LOSE WE HAVE TAKEN FROM YA'LL TIMES TWO...*:drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Please dont make that rag hit bumper. lol. Thats a gem right there.


*NAA... HE'S NOT! LAY AND PLAY ONLY.*



BIGJOE619 said:


> Man does your boy wanna trade for the Duece


*I ASK HIM ALREADY MY NIGG, HE SAID LET HIM ENJOY IT FIRST THAN HE WILL SELL IT NOT TRADE THO. I HEARD THAT DUECE WAS KILLIN THE LOT ON SUNDAY!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT BABY IN PERSON.*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS...TAKE YA TIME AND READ WHAT THE MAAN SAID PIMP... "WHICH IT IS HOTT, NOT DENYING THAT":drama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA I WAS THERE BUT NOT ON THE GROUND PIMP ,I WAS TRIP N ON AFTER ONE HOP THE CAR BUCKLED IN THE BACK WTF AND THAT CAR SOLD LIKE YOU SAID OR YOUR TELLING STORES AGAIN BUT WHO CARE I'LL SERVE THAT TO !!!!!!! PULL UP WITH YOUR CAR NOT YOUR CLUB MEMBERS CAR YOUR TALKING IT ,SO NOW WALK IT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

PS THEY BOTH CHIPPEN IF YOU DIDENT KNOW ALREADY THAT ONE REASON IT DIDENT COME OUT AND THE OTHER ONE IS IT DON'T HAVE GUTS INSIDE


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

PS THEY BOTH CHIPPEN IF YOU DIDENT KNOW ALREADY THAT ONE REASON IT DIDENT COME OUT AND THE OTHER ONE IS IT DON'T HAVE GUTS INSIDE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> YEA I WAS THERE BUT NOT ON THE GROUND PIMP ,I WAS TRIP N ON AFTER ONE HOP THE CAR BUCKLED IN THE BACK WTF AND THAT CAR SOLD LIKE YOU SAID OR YOUR TELLING STORES AGAIN BUT WHO CARE I'LL SERVE THAT TO !!!!!!! PULL UP WITH YOUR CAR NOT YOUR CLUB MEMBERS CAR YOUR TALKING IT ,SO NOW WALK IT


*OFCOURSE YOU WAS THERE SO WHY ACT LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW THAT MY HOP GAME IS STILL ON NOT OFF...*
*THE CAR DID FLEX OFF OF 2 HOPS BUT NOT BUCKLED. I GUESS WERE IN THE SAME BOAT BECAUSE I WAS TRIPPIN ALSO ON HOW YOUR CADILLAC LOOKS SO RAGADY BEFORE THE SUMMER EVEN STARTS...:rimshot:
AFTER THE VAN INCIDENT YOU TRY CLOWNIN ME ON. YOU KNOW I LIKE TO TELL YOU WHAT YOU WANNA HEAR NOT WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW.
BUT YES THE CUTTY IS SOLD... I THINK!:shh:
LET ME USE YOUR LINE.. I WOULD PULL UP MY CAR BUT YOUR NOT CLEAN ENOUGH.:rimshot:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SUMMERS HERE MOFO I BEEN HERE , ragady what the only thing ragady is your hopping game ohhh my Shit miner homie what a hood and fillers that ANIT Shit over on this side pimp


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I GOT WORD THAT STR8 GAME SDCC PULLED UP ON GAME OVER STREET CARS LAST NIGHT WHICH I THOUGHT WAS THE WRONG MOVE...:facepalm:*
> *GAME OVER AIN'T NEVER PULLED UP ON NONE OF YALLS STREET CARS WITH A HOPPER PERIOD BUT FROM THIS DAY ON THAT HAS CHANGED. WE AIN'T MAD WE GETTING EVEN!!:h5:
> SO TO YOU COOL LAY AND PLAY STR8 GAME RIDAZ... NO HARD FEELING HOMIES BUT I CAN'T STOP MY RIDAZ FROM DOING WHAT UR BOYS HAS STARTED.
> DON'T BLAME ME BLAME YOUR CLUB PATNAS THAT WENT AGAINST THE GRAIN....:drama:
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SUMMERS HERE MOFO I BEEN HERE , ragady what the only thing ragady is your hopping game ohhh my Shit miner homie what a hood and fillers that ANIT Shit over on this side pimp


*CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ PLEASE... YOU BEEN THERE BUT YOU AIN'T START KILLIN THE BUMPER UNTILL GAME OVER GAVE YOU A HELPING HAND AND THIS IS THE THANKS WE GET.. 
HELLO....
YOU NEVER HEARD THE QUOTES... NEVER BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU? WELL BRA BRA YOU BIT US AND I'M GOING TO MAKE SURE WE RETIRE THAT CADILLAC FIRST THINGS FIRST.
AND I PUT THAT ON LOWRIDING...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


>


WHAT UP MY BROTHA.. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOU AND THE BOYS WAY AND TELL THE LIL ONES THE BOYS SAID WHAT UP.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS!! BY THE WAY IT'S WAR TIME AGAIN...


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigk said:


> View attachment 658476


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ PLEASE... YOU BEEN THERE BUT YOU AIN'T START KILLIN THE BUMPER UNTILL GAME OVER GAVE YOU A HELPING HAND AND THIS IS THE THANKS WE GET..
> HELLO....
> YOU NEVER HEARD THE QUOTES... NEVER BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU? WELL BRA BRA YOU BIT US AND I'M GOING TO MAKE SURE WE RETIRE THAT CADILLAC FIRST THINGS FIRST.
> AND I PUT THAT ON LOWRIDING...*


Don't talk about helping hand I got my hands on a lot of game over cut it out , LMAO RETIRE ME NEVER THAT , AND WITH WHAT BET IT'S A G BODY CUZ YOU ANIT GOING TO DO IT WITH A FULL SIZE CAR ON MY LEAVEL, ISAAC GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT WEIGHT WE SERVED MIKE LIKE YOU WANTED TO WE DID THAT PIMP , BUT I DIDENT NO ISAAC REP GAME OVER SO HE DON'T COUNT AND THEN WHAT YOU GOING TO SAY THOSE ARE BIG BOYS FITTING , SINCE WHEN DOES FITTING MAKE A CAR JUMP , GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE . I STRUCK THAT NERVE THIS PAST SUNDAY , AND NOW LOOK AT YOU ALL WORKED UP OVER MY LITTLE O STREET CAR , GET A HOLD OF YOUR SELF IT GOING TO BE. OK .


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

YOU SEE ME UP THERE NOW GO BUY SOMEONE CAR TO SEE ME BECAUSE WE ALL NO THAT'S HOW YOU GET DOWN IN THE TOWN LOL


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMIE DOES THAT LOOK LIKE FAM MART TO YOU NO AND THAT WAS 2 OR 3 WEEKS AGO ME AND MY DAUGHTER GET IT IN JUST FOR THE FUCK OF IT ON A WEEKDAY IN TRAFFIC DOWNTOWN ROLLING !!!!!!!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

bigk said:


> View attachment 658476


THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN JACK...CANT WAIT TO C IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


PAL WHERE R THE VIDEOS...LIKE THE PICS


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

bigk said:


> View attachment 658476


STRAIGHT GAME BUILD NOT BOUGHT U SEE FON WE CUT RAGS AROUND HERE AND DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT IT LOOKING GOOD BIG KEITH


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

shiste1 said:


> Anybody need LS parts


What u got?


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Anybody wanna buy a truck???


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> Anybody wanna buy a truck???




thats what mike needs right there.,.,mike go git that n carry ur hopper to serve the town.,.,shame keeping that hopper tamed lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bigk said:


> View attachment 658476





tru2thagame;16724532
said:


>


*LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS...:thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:
JOSE THE PAINTER DID A GREAT JOB ON THAT CHEVY...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Don't talk about helping hand I got my hands on a lot of game over cut it out , LMAO RETIRE ME NEVER THAT , AND WITH WHAT BET IT'S A G BODY CUZ YOU ANIT GOING TO DO IT WITH A FULL SIZE CAR ON MY LEAVEL, ISAAC GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT WEIGHT WE SERVED MIKE LIKE YOU WANTED TO WE DID THAT PIMP , BUT I DIDENT NO ISAAC REP GAME OVER SO HE DON'T COUNT AND THEN WHAT YOU GOING TO SAY THOSE ARE BIG BOYS FITTING , SINCE WHEN DOES FITTING MAKE A CAR JUMP , GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE . I STRUCK THAT NERVE THIS PAST SUNDAY , AND NOW LOOK AT YOU ALL WORKED UP OVER MY LITTLE O STREET CAR , GET A HOLD OF YOUR SELF IT GOING TO BE. OK .


*YOU HAVE HELPED OUT ALOT IN THE PAST WHY YOU THINK WE NEVER TRIP OFF OF YOU ENJOYING YOUR WINS... IMMA SHOW YOU BETTER THAN IMMA TELL YOU. I NO LONGER CARE WHO DID WHAT FOR EACH OTHER CARS. WE WILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY AND YOU DIDN'T STRIKE A NERVE YOU AND YOUR BOYS JUST REMINDED ME WHY I STAY GOING SO HARD WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT. THE MOMENT I FALL BACK YA'LL PULL UP ON MY CLUB STREET LINE UP ASKING WHO WANTS SOME... WELL GAME OVER DOES GENTLEMEN!!*:wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> YOU SEE ME UP THERE NOW GO BUY SOMEONE CAR TO SEE ME BECAUSE WE ALL NO THAT'S HOW YOU GET DOWN IN THE TOWN LOL


*ACTUALLY THAT'S HOW WE BOTH GET DOWN...:h5: DID YOU FORGET YOU BOUGHT THAT CADILLAC ALSO?:bowrofl: AIN'T NO SHAME IN MY GAME.:no: I RATHER BUY SOMETHING DONE FOR LESS MONEY THAN GO BUILD ONE FOR MORE MONEY,TIME AND STILL SELL THAT BITCH FOR MORE THAN I PAID FOR IT.. YOU DO THE MATH SMART ONE.*



sg90rider said:


> STRAIGHT GAME BUILD NOT BOUGHT U SEE FON WE CUT RAGS AROUND HERE AND DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT IT LOOKING GOOD BIG KEITH


*PEOPLE THAT CUTT THERE RAGS DO GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THEM.:yes: HOW WOULD YOU KNOW THE FEELING ANYWAY.. YOU AIN'T CUTT NO RAGS!!:rimshot:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Same goes for you , you don't know nothing about that .

Yea but the different is I bought it for myself , because I traded it for a stock 90 I had and some cash because your right I wasent going to build it for that money I put down , but I don't buy a car to server or impress another man that's what you do I don't give a fuck about what another man thinks that's the different s between us , I do what I do with what I got and I'm happy as a mother fucker about it, I could careless if you or anyone else like it or not


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

But I done cut out a few rags in my time


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Y-TEE said:


> What u got?


What u need


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Don't talk about helping hand I got my hands on a lot of game over cut it out , LMAO RETIRE ME NEVER THAT , AND WITH WHAT BET IT'S A G BODY CUZ YOU ANIT GOING TO DO IT WITH A FULL SIZE CAR ON MY LEAVEL, ISAAC GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT WEIGHT WE SERVED MIKE LIKE YOU WANTED TO WE DID THAT PIMP , BUT I DIDENT NO ISAAC REP GAME OVER SO HE DON'T COUNT AND THEN WHAT YOU GOING TO SAY THOSE ARE BIG BOYS FITTING , SINCE WHEN DOES FITTING MAKE A CAR JUMP , GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE . I STRUCK THAT NERVE THIS PAST SUNDAY , AND NOW LOOK AT YOU ALL WORKED UP OVER MY LITTLE O STREET CAR , GET A HOLD OF YOUR SELF IT GOING TO BE. OK .


Served me getbthe fuck out of here with that bullshit you served my daily driver street car but watch jow i clown the fuck out of you with my 99 you gonna see real i aint said shit on these boards to you or anyone else and yet you wanna throw my name in some nonsense shit that dont even pertain to me yeah imma see you sooner then ya think buddy enjoy while ya can this is all im saying on this board like i said i aint been on here talki g no shit to anyone period i been staying to myself minding my own biz and yet i get on here and see my name its all good


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> thats what mike needs right there.,.,mike go git that n carry ur hopper to serve the town.,.,shame keeping that hopper tamed lol


Shit p8mpin that wouldnt tow my car haha i need another diesel dually which im looking into one now so we will see but na the hopper jus been here chillin im to lazy to do anything with it so it jus sits maybe one day ill bring it out jus to tip it up for the crowd


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Served me getbthe fuck out of here with that bullshit you served my daily driver street car but watch jow i clown the fuck out of you with my 99 you gonna see real i aint said shit on these boards to you or anyone else and yet you wanna throw my name in some nonsense shit that dont even pertain to me yeah imma see you sooner then ya think buddy enjoy while ya can this is all im saying on this board like i said i aint been on here talki g no shit to anyone period i been staying to myself minding my own biz and yet i get on here and see my name its all good


What you mean mike did you or did you not come to my pad and get bumper checked ? And your 99 ANIT a street car but the game has something for that to


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

shiste1 said:


> What u need


The marker lights in the front bumper and the clips that hold the head light bulbs in, the fuel lines on the engine with the fittings on them


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I see u working al


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Same goes for you , you don't know nothing about that .
> 
> Yea but the different is I bought it for myself , because I traded it for a stock 90 I had and some cash because your right I wasent going to build it for that money I put down , but I don't buy a car to server or impress another man that's what you do I don't give a fuck about what another man thinks that's the different s between us , I do what I do with what I got and I'm happy as a mother fucker about it, I could careless if you or anyone else like it or not


*DOES IT MATTER WHY YOU BOUGHT IT OR TRADED IT...:nono: THE FACT IS YOU BOUGHT NOT BUILT IT SO WHY SPEAK ON ME WHEN YOU DOING THE SAME SHIT!!:rofl:
NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I BOUGHT A WHIP TO IMPRESS THE NEXT MAN OR BITCH.:thumbsdown: IF YOU KNEW ME LIKE I THOUGHT YOU DID. YOU WOULD KNOW I RIDE IN A BUCKET BEFORE I RIDE IN A FANCY RIDE.:yes: IF ANYTHING I IMPRESS MY SELF,FAMILY AND CLUB!:h5:
LISTEN HOMIE THIS LOWRIDER SHIT IS IN ME NOT ON ME MATTER OF FACT LET ME GIVE YOU SAMPLE OF HOW LONG I BEEN STUDYING THIS HOP/LOWRIDER SHIT...


YOU SEE THE DATE ON THE PICTURE BABY BOY "95".. WHILE YOU WAS AT HOME WATCHING THE "SMUFFS" I WAS CATCHING THE BUS TO THE STADIUM JUST TO WATCH THE JOKER DO HIS THANG AND ME AND YOU ARE THE SAME AGE...:bowrofl: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> But I done cut out a few rags in my time


*WE AIN'T TALKING ABOUT MODEL CARS TONE....:bowrofl::no:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ah shit? :-( , dont start beefing agin yall,keep it clean and legit,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Ah shit? :-( , dont start beefing agin yall,keep it clean and legit,


*
WHAT BEEF DO YOU SEE ARE READ PIMP?!? SHIT I'M HAVING FUN AND KEEPING IT LOWRIDING.
TONE MY BOY WE TALK SHIT ON THE BOARDS THAN CALL EACH OTHER AFTER WORDS BUT BOYS OR NOT GAME OVER IS GONNA RETIRE THAT CADILLAC.*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok,cool cool,100, hows the classes going ?, primo?


----------



## klowninhard (Apr 17, 2013)

GAME OVER C.C & THEM STREETS C.C


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt , it dont stop!,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Ok,cool cool,100, hows the classes going ?, primo?


*SO FAR SO GOOD DOGGIE. THANKS FOR ASKING!:thumbsup: GOT A BIG HEAD ACHE FROM SHOOTING THE OTHER DAY.:chuck: IT'S NOT AS EASY AS IT SEEMS BUT YA BOY DID HELLA GOOD AND NOW CERTIFIED.. NO MORE STREET WHISTLES ON MY SIDE..:nono: NOW IT'S TIME TO GET THAT CLASS B LICENCE.
40 S&W

9MM

38 SPECIAL..

ME AND ROB WENT TO GO DO OUR FIRST WINDOW SHOPPIN.:fool2: THIS MATHA FUCKA IS HUGE AND OFCOURSE SWEET!! $2.50 A FUCKIN BULLET!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IMMA SAY THIS ONCE FELLAS.. BE VERY CAREFUL WHO YOU PICK AND TRIP ON IN THE WORLD!! THERE'S OLD,YOUNG,WOMEN,NERDS,YOU NAME IT THERE OUT THERE WITH GUNS LOADED READY FOR A MOFO TO TRY AND FUCK WITH THEM. SOME SCARY SHIT I SEEN THE LAST 2 WEEKS. 
THIS CLASS WAS FULL OF ALL TYPES OF MOFO'S. I WAS THE ONLY CAT OUT THE STREETS IN THERE PERIOD... AND THIS AIN'T ALL THE FOLKS EITHER.:nono:

THIS WHAT A 45 YEAR OLD LADY WAS SHOOTING AND WAS KILLIN THE TARGET!! UNEXPLAINABLE!!!hno:

I PRAY FOR ANYONE WHO HAS BEEN SHOT AND ANYONE WHO IS GOING TO GET SHOT..:angel: I NEVER KNEW IT BUT IT'S REAL OUT THERE IN THE WORLD.. I HAVE A KNEW RESPECT FOR GUNS! SHOOTING IN THE AIR WITH A 9,22,380 IS ONE THING LOOKING AT A MOFO WITH A 44/45 MAGNUM OR A FUCKIN AK IS A ANOTHER STORY.hno:
CLICK TO LISTEN WHY I HAD A HEAD ACHE.. WAS LISTENING TO THIS SHIT FOR 5 HRS STR8!!*:banghead:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> WHAT BEEF DO YOU SEE ARE READ PIMP?!? SHIT I'M HAVING FUN AND KEEPING IT LOWRIDING.
> TONE MY BOY WE TALK SHIT ON THE BOARDS THAN CALL EACH OTHER AFTER WORDS BUT BOYS OR NOT GAME OVER IS GONNA RETIRE THAT CADILLAC.*


Ohh now it went from you where going to retire me and my car to game over going to retire my car to I'm going to put my pumps in a members car come on Mr og lowrider the last time I seen you on a switch was at big t house and the lowrider game other then that I ANIT seen Shit on the bumper from you , bring your cutless out it not sold I seen it in big boys back yard last night and I know theres no guts in it but I don't care right now , I'm calling you out what it do , you club members been putting in major work but where you at , 

Let me know when you want to do this


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Ohh now it went from you where going to retire me and my car to game over going to retire my car to I'm going to put my pumps in a members car come on Mr og lowrider the last time I seen you on a switch was at big t house and the lowrider game other then that I ANIT seen Shit on the bumper from you , bring your cutless out it not sold I seen it in big boys back yard last night and I know theres no guts in it but I don't care right now , I'm calling you out what it do , you club members been putting in major work but where you at ,
> 
> Let me know when you want to do this


Someone getting sassy....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Ohh now it went from you where going to retire me and my car to game over going to retire my car to I'm going to put my pumps in a members car come on Mr og lowrider the last time I seen you on a switch was at big t house and the lowrider game other then that I ANIT seen Shit on the bumper from you , bring your cutless out it not sold I seen it in big boys back yard last night and I know theres no guts in it but I don't care right now , I'm calling you out what it do , you club members been putting in major work but where you at ,
> 
> Let me know when you want to do this


*SEE THAT'S THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN ME AND YOU... IF I WIN THEY WIN IF THEY WIN I WIN..:yes: IT'S CALLED BEING A FAMILY,CLUB,BROTHERS,TEAM,FRIENDS..:h5:
WHY YOU THINK WHEN YOU CAME TO THE BACK YARD YOU SEEN A GANG OF GAME OVER MEMBERS IN THE BACK YARD BECAUSE IT'S TIME TO COME TOGETHER AND PROVE TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB IF WE WANTED TO BEAT OR RETIRE YOUR LAC WE COULD AND WE ARE.:thumbsup: THE CUTTLAS IS SOLD I DON'T HOP WHAT AIN'T MINES BUT IF THE GUY AIN'T TRIPPIN I WILL ASK IF I AND GIVE HIM HIS FIRST WIN WITH THE CAR. 
YOUR RIGHT... SOME OF MY MEMBERS HAS BEEN PUTTING IN MAJOR WORK IN THE HOP GAME WHILE ME AND OTHERS BEEN PUTTING IN MAJOR WORK IN THE STREETS,SHOWS,PICNICS.
AS A PRESIDANT THIS IS WHAT I CALL A OVER ALL LOWRIDER CLUB. SO THAT'S WHERE I'M AT!! CALLING SMART SHOTS TO HELP ADVANCE MY CLUB TO THE TOP!!
DON'T FORGET WE GOT HOP AND SHOW TROPHY'S.. CAN I GET A AMEN MY BROTHA..:bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Someone getting sassy....


SOUNDS MORE LIKE SCARY AND WEIRD TO ME...:rimshot: 
I ALWAYS THOUGHT A CLUB WAS SUPPOSE TO BE ONE UNIT AIN'T THAT THE PURPOSE?
REMEMBER HE BEEN SERVING GAME OVER SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND THEM WE ALL GAME OVER.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SEE THAT'S THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN ME AND YOU... IF I WIN THEY WIN IF THEY WIN I WIN..:yes: IT'S CALLED BEING A FAMILY,CLUB,BROTHERS,TEAM,FRIENDS..:h5:
> WHY YOU THINK WHEN YOU CAME TO THE BACK YARD YOU SEEN A GANG OF GAME OVER MEMBERS IN THE BACK YARD BECAUSE IT'S TIME TO COME TOGETHER AND PROVE TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB IF WE WANTED TO BEAT OR RETIRE YOUR LAC WE COULD AND WE ARE.:thumbsup: THE CUTTLAS IS SOLD I DON'T HOP WHAT AIN'T MINES BUT IF THE GUY AIN'T TRIPPIN I WILL ASK IF I AND GIVE HIM HIS FIRST WIN WITH THE CAR.
> YOUR RIGHT... SOME OF MY MEMBERS HAS BEEN PUTTING IN MAJOR WORK IN THE HOP GAME WHILE ME AND OTHERS BEEN PUTTING IN MAJOR WORK IN THE STREETS,SHOWS,PICNICS.
> AS A PRESIDANT THIS IS WHAT I CALL A OVER ALL LOWRIDER CLUB. SO THAT'S WHERE I'M AT!! CALLING SMART SHOTS TO HELP ADVANCE MY CLUB TO THE TOP!!
> DON'T FORGET WE GOT HOP AND SHOW TROPHY'S.. CAN I GET A AMEN MY BROTHA..:bowrofl:*


If u win I win shit....is right club,friends,FAM WE ALL WIN 
DO WORK PAL....GOT MY VOTE


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> SOUNDS MORE LIKE SCARY AND WEIRD TO ME...:rimshot:
> I ALWAYS THOUGHT A CLUB WAS SUPPOSE TO BE ONE UNIT AIN'T THAT THE PURPOSE?
> REMEMBER HE BEEN SERVING GAME OVER SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND THEM WE ALL GAME OVER.


Y DO PEOPLE GET SASSY? U CAN'T GET MAD PAL WHEN U 
R ON TOP THERE'S NV..I'VE SEEN GAME OVER CC IN THE STREET
AT SHOWS N AT PICNIC n they always show love..
Have to respect that shit..real c real right pal to the motherfucking top


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> bring your cutless out it not sold I seen it in big boys back yard last night and I know theres no guts in it but I don't care right now.


ONE MORE THING BEFORE I WALK IN THIS CLASS... STAY OUT OUR BACK YARD UNLESS YOU GOT SOME LUNCH OR A WRENCH IN YO HANDS. IT'S HOP TIME AND WE DON'T NEED U SNOOPING LOOKING AND REPORTING WHAT WE GOT GOING ON. WE DON'T HAVE NO REPORTERS SO YALL DON'T NEED ONE EITHER.FARE GAME....WE LOVE UR COMPANY BUT COULD U COME AFTER WORK HRS OR LUNCH TIME AND WE WILL MEET U IN THE FRONT OF THE YARD NOT THE BACK.GAME OVER RIDAZ COULD YALL PLEASE KEEP ALL TRUNKS CLOSED UNTIL OR CARS ARE COMPLETELY FINISHED UNLESS HE'S HELPING.AFTER THIS HOP WAR I DON'T CARE WHAT HE DOES IN THE BACK YARD. THANKS IN ADVANCE.MUCH LUV AND HIS BLESS ALL


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Y DO PEOPLE GET SASSY? U CAN'T GET MAD PAL WHEN U
> R ON TOP THERE'S NV..I'VE SEEN GAME OVER CC IN THE STREET
> AT SHOWS N AT PICNIC n they always show love..
> Have to respect that shit..real c real right pal to the motherfucking top


TONE AND SD KNOWS GAME OVER GIVE HELLA LOVE TO ALL OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
TONE HAS NO NV HE LIKES TO WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED SOMETIMES AND START TRIPPIN ON FOOLS.
THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND LUV PIMP. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL:yes:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> TONE AND SD KNOWS GAME OVER GIVE HELLA LOVE TO ALL OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> TONE HAS NO NV HE LIKES TO WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED SOMETIMES AND START TRIPPIN ON FOOLS.
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND LUV PIMP. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL:yes:


Will tone do Ur thing..gameover do Ur thing 
It's all love over there..fa sho when r we going to have that beer n 
Women,night pal still waiting ...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like your talking your way out of the shit that your talking . your looking really bad trying to put it on your club members there not the ones on here talking about retiring the lac you are . So like I said let me know when your ready we can do this ,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> ONE MORE THING BEFORE I WALK IN THIS CLASS... STAY OUT OUR BACK YARD UNLESS YOU GOT SOME LUNCH OR A WRENCH IN YO HANDS. IT'S HOP TIME AND WE DON'T NEED U SNOOPING LOOKING AND REPORTING WHAT WE GOT GOING ON. WE DON'T HAVE NO REPORTERS SO YALL DON'T NEED ONE EITHER.FARE GAME....WE LOVE UR COMPANY BUT COULD U COME AFTER WORK HRS OR LUNCH TIME AND WE WILL MEET U IN THE FRONT OF THE YARD NOT THE BACK.GAME OVER RIDAZ COULD YALL PLEASE KEEP ALL TRUNKS CLOSED UNTIL OR CARS ARE COMPLETELY FINISHED UNLESS HE'S HELPING.AFTER THIS HOP WAR I DON'T CARE WHAT HE DOES IN THE BACK YARD. THANKS IN ADVANCE.MUCH LUV AND HIS BLESS ALL


WOW HOIME LMAO ,ANIT NO ONE WAS TRIPPING THAT I WAS THERE BUT U IF THEY DIDENT WANT ME THERE THEY WOULD OF SAID SOMETHING. BUT BACK TO YOU RETIREING ME WHEN YOU READY LET ME KNOW


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5: BIG UPS TO ALL THE DIEGO HOMIES


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,today the game on ps3 came out,the last of us,so go pick it up!!!!!! What would u do if the shit,hit the fann in an afterlife doomsday livin?,,..let me know!, ttt


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> JIMMIE DOES THAT LOOK LIKE FAM MART TO YOU NO AND THAT WAS 2 OR 3 WEEKS AGO ME AND MY DAUGHTER GET IT IN JUST FOR THE FUCK OF IT ON A WEEKDAY IN TRAFFIC DOWNTOWN ROLLING !!!!!!!!


Lmao 2 or 3 weeks ago!!! Yea ur a Real STREET CRUISIN machine!! Lol. Wat was that like a 10 min cruise up the silver strand ?? Lol y don't u meet us at rally's at 530 on wednesday and jump in a LINEUP and hit sum REAL TRAFFIC again like u USED TOO!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> WOW HOIME LMAO ,ANIT NO ONE WAS TRIPPING THAT I WAS THERE BUT U IF THEY DIDENT WANT ME THERE THEY WOULD OF SAID SOMETHING. BUT BACK TO YOU RETIREING ME WHEN YOU READY LET ME KNOW


TONE WE ALL KNO U WERE THERE SNOOPING AROUND BEING NOSEY TRYIN TO SEE WHO WAS GONNA BREAK U OFF CUT THE BULL !! LMAO WE DONT ALL NEED TO SAY IT ...IT WAS OBVIOUS HAHAHA... THAT'S Y U CALLED BIG BOY ASKIN WHERE WE ALL WERE AT TO CUZ U SEEN ALL OUR CARS OVER THERE THOSE COUPLE OF TIMES THAT U DROVE BY TO SEE IF WE WERE THERE THAT DAY...


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Sounds like your talking your way out of the shit that your talking . your looking really bad trying to put it on your club members there not the ones on here talking about retiring the lac you are . So like I said let me know when your ready we can do this ,


WATS FUNNY IS NOW UR ONLY ON STEFEZZY WEN U PULLED UP ON THE WHOLE CLUB ON SUNDAY KNOWING EVERY CAR IN THAT LINEUP WAS ON SUM LAY AND PLAY .....If I were u id stop worry bout him and worry bout other members cars that r gonna bust that ass hahahaha


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> WATS FUNNY IS NOW UR ONLY ON STEFEZZY WEN U PULLED UP ON THE WHOLE CLUB ON SUNDAY!!! If I were u id stop worry bout him and worry bout other members cars that r gonna bust that ass hahahaha


AMEN AMEN AMEN MY GAME OVER BROTHA..
HE KNOWS MY HOPPERS IS WAITING FOR HIS CLUB FACTORS NOT HIM. THAT'S WHY HE KEEP SPEAKING ON ME BECAUSE HE KNOWS THIS ALREADY.
HE KNOW WE COMING FOR HIS ASS IN FULL FORCE AND I CAN'T WAIT.:fool2:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LMAO YOU DON'T KNOW THAT WELL , I GIVES A FUCK ABOUT WHAT GOING ON IN THE BACK YARD OVER THERE , TRAFFIC I'M COOL OFF THAT WACK ASS TRAFFIC IT'S WAR TIME I'M SERVIN ALL YOUR CLUB STREET CARS ON SIGHT YOU BETTER GET IN THAT BACK YARD WITH YOURS MY DUDE I'M COMING FOR YOU TO


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AMEN AMEN AMEN MY GAME OVER BROTHER...
> HE KNOWS MY HOPPERS IS WAITING FOR HIS CLUB FACTORS NOT HIM. THAT'S WHY HE KEEP SPEAKING ON ME BECAUSE HE KNOWS THIS ALREADY.
> HE KNOW WE COMING FOR HIS ASS IN FULL FORCE AND I CAN'T WAIT.:fool2:


WAITING ON CLUB FACTORS YOUR SHIT ANIT READY SITTING ON STANDS AND SHIT ACT LIKE YOUR WAITING ON SOMEONE AND YOU ANIT GOT SHIT READY ON YOUR SIDE, THAT WHY YOU CAN'T FIGHT YOUR OWN BATTLES ,YOU JUST GOING TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT ON WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO AND THEN PUT IT ALL ON THE NEXT MAN TO HANDLE , WHAT PART OF THE FAME IS THAT . LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE TOWN CAR I'M SERVING YOUR ASS ON SIGHT CHIPPEN ASS DOUBLE PUMP , ALL YOUR STREET CARS GETTING SERVED IT'S ON NOW , GOING TO MAKE YOUR CLUB LOOK JUST LIKE THERE SHIRTS


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Damm. Its going to be battle of the street cars this weekend.going to be good. Might join the fun.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMY YOU SAID LAYING AND PLAYING , SHIT MY CAR LAYS AND ALWAYS READY TO PLAY WHAT IT YOUR FRIST ON THE LIST BUDDY


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AMEN AMEN AMEN MY GAME OVER BROTHER...
> HE KNOWS MY HOPPERS IS WAITING FOR HIS CLUB FACTORS NOT HIM. THAT'S WHY HE KEEP SPEAKING ON ME BECAUSE HE KNOWS THIS ALREADY.
> HE KNOW WE COMING FOR HIS ASS IN FULL FORCE AND I CAN'T WAIT.:fool2:



NA I'M SPEAKING ON YOU CUZ YOU SPEAKING ON ME ABOUT SUNDAY MAKING UP STORIES SAYING I HIT YOUR HOLE LINE UP , NOW I AM GOING TO HIT YOUR HOLE LINE UP FAR WARNING TO GAME OVER STREET CARS IF YOU DON'T WANT TO GET PULLED UP ON LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> WAITING ON CLUB FACTORS YOUR SHIT ANIT READY SITTING ON STANDS AND SHIT ACT LIKE YOUR WAITING ON SOMEONE AND YOU ANIT GOT SHIT READY ON YOUR SIDE, THAT WHY YOU CAN'T FIGHT YOUR OWN BATTLES ,YOU JUST GOING TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT ON WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO AND THEN PUT IT ALL ON THE NEXT MAN TO HANDLE , WHAT PART OF THE FAME IS THAT . LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE TOWN CAR I'M SERVING YOUR ASS ON SIGHT CHIPPEN ASS DOUBLE PUMP , ALL YOUR STREET CARS GETTING SERVED IT'S ON NOW , GOING TO MAKE YOUR CLUB LOOK JUST LIKE THERE SHIRTS


I GOT SOME SHIT SITTING ON JACK STANDS WHAT THAT MEAN? 
U SHOULD KNOW IT'S THAT EASY TO PUT A CAR TOGETHER.
YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN CAUGHT MY 6 BATTERY CAR SLIPPING. YOU DID THE SAME THING TO MY LAY AND PLAY MEMBERS SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE? 
IF YOU CAN MAKE GAME OVER LOOK LIKE OUR SHIRTS I WILL RETIRE MYSELF OUT THE LOWRIDER GAME


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> LMAO YOU DON'T KNOW THAT WELL , I GIVES A FUCK ABOUT WHAT GOING ON IN THE BACK YARD OVER THERE , TRAFFIC I'M COOL OFF THAT WACK ASS TRAFFIC IT'S WAR TIME I'M SERVIN ALL YOUR CLUB STREET CARS ON SIGHT YOU BETTER GET IN THAT BACK YARD WITH YOURS MY DUDE I'M COMING FOR YOU TO


Like I told u last weekend u can pull up all u want!! Lmao u ain't hurtin my feelings I'm not HOPPIN my shyt til I get the shyt I need to fixed and besides that I got other projects that I'm more worried bout !! ) besides that I think ur hands are gonna be full with sum of MY MEMBERS and yea im sure u think its wack to be in traffic !! that's y all that nonsense u keep speaking on u being traffic is hilarious cuz we all kno ur NOT ..... Now go ahead and let ur car charge AT HOME all week AS USUAL while GAMEOVER enjoys the love , sun and females at the beaches and the rest of SAN DIEGO while in traffic !!! cuz I'm sure ur gonna need all the juice u can get ) LMAO!!! 

OH YEA one more thing !! I appreciate that apology wen u came the backyard that nite bout u reading my message wrong Bout ur car being hot a couple days ago...

)) : GAMEOVER : ((


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I GOT U ALREADY U DON'T REMEMBER WAL MART WHEN I CRASHED YOUR PHOTO SHOT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> JIMMY YOU SAID LAYING AND PLAYING , SHIT MY CAR LAYS AND ALWAYS READY TO PLAY WHAT IT YOUR FRIST ON THE LIST BUDDY


LMAO FIRST STEFEZZY ,NOW U WANA PULL UP ON ME WITH. 4 batts AND NO WEIGHT ... Lmao wat part of the fame is that???? DONT WORRY THERE WILL B A CAR ON UR LEVEL THERE ... U kno ... Piston pump, 10 batts too , weight..... ur level!! Hahahaha plus I'm sure ur hands will b full this weekend!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Like I told u last weekend u can pull up all u want!! Lmao u ain't hurtin my feelings I'm not HOPPIN my shyt til I get the shyt I need to fixed and besides that I got other projects that I'm more worried bout !! ) besides that I think ur hands are gonna be full with sum of MY MEMBERS and yea im sure u think its wack to be in traffic !! that's y all that nonsense u keep speaking on u being traffic is hilarious cuz we all kno ur NOT ..... Now go ahead and let ur car charge AT HOME all week AS USUAL while GAMEOVER enjoys the love , sun and females at the beaches and the rest of SAN DIEGO while in traffic !!! cuz I'm sure ur gonna need all the juice u can get ) LMAO!!!
> 
> OH YEA one more thing !! I appreciate that apology wen u came the backyard that nite bout u reading my message wrong Bout ur car being hot a couple days ago...
> 
> )) : GAMEOVER : ((


LMAO I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Like I told u last weekend u can pull up all u want!! Lmao u ain't hurtin my feelings I'm not HOPPIN my shyt til I get the shyt I need to fixed and besides that I got other projects that I'm more worried bout !! ) besides that I think ur hands are gonna be full with sum of MY MEMBERS and yea im sure u think its wack to be in traffic !! that's y all that nonsense u keep speaking on u being traffic is hilarious cuz we all kno ur NOT ..... Now go ahead and let ur car charge AT HOME all week AS USUAL while GAMEOVER enjoys the love , sun and females at the beaches and the rest of SAN DIEGO while in traffic !!! cuz I'm sure ur gonna need all the juice u can get ) LMAO!!!
> 
> OH YEA one more thing !! I appreciate that apology wen u came the backyard that nite bout u reading my message wrong Bout ur car being hot a couple days ago...
> 
> )) : GAMEOVER : ((


LMAO IT'S COOL I READ SHIT TO FAST , BUT YOU MEAN TO TELL YOUR CARS BROKE AND IT JUST CAME OUT NOT TO LONG AGO , BUT THE FUN THING ABOUT IT IS YOUR RATHER DRIVE AROUND TOWN IN A BROKEN CAR AND SIDE SWIPE CARS ON THE FREEWAY LMAO HAHAHAHA THAT'S THAT GAME OVER SHIT FOR REAL LMAO WOW


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> LMAO FIRST STEFEZZY ,NOW U WANA PULL UP ON ME WITH. 4 batts AND NO WEIGHT ... Lmao wat part of the fame is that???? DONT WORRY THERE WILL B A CAR ON UR LEVEL THERE ... U kno ... Piston pump, 10 batts too , weight..... ur level!! Hahahaha plus I'm sure ur hands will b full this weekend!!


EVERYBODY KNOW MY CAR APART RIGHT NOW, MAN YOU WHERE HOPPIN WITH OTHER CAR STOP THE BULLSHIT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> LMAO I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS


hno:hno:
:roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> LMAO IT'S COOL I READ SHIT TO FAST , BUT YOU MEAN TO TELL YOUR CARS BROKE AND IT JUST CAME OUT NOT TO LONG AGO , BUT THE FUN THING ABOUT IT IS YOUR RATHER DRIVE AROUND TOWN IN A BROKEN CAR AND SIDE SWIPE CARS ON THE FREEWAY LMAO HAHAHAHA THAT'S THAT GAME OVER SHIT FOR REAL LMAO WOW


LMAO!! shows HOW LITTLE you kno!! happened on a STREET and yea "I" GOT SIDE SWIPED... SHYT HAPPENS ... and I THINK UR READING TO FAST AGAIN!! I NEVER SAID IT WAS BROKE!!:nono: I SAID i need to fix things on it AND THAT I HAVE OTHER PROJECTS TO WORRY BOUT....ITs ok one day youll get it.... SUM PEOPLE DONT LIKE TO HAVE THE SAME 'ONE' CAR FOR 10 YEARS!!! :thumbsdown: AND IF THEY DO BEST BELIEVED "THEIRS" IS HELLA CLEAN AND CHROMED THE FUCK OUT!!:facepalm:......but ill b damned if u think i am gonna break it hoppin agaisnt that banana boat!!!:roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> LMAO I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS


YES... THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! GOD IS GOOD! 
GAME OVER IS GOING TO GIVE U A SPECIAL FATHERS DAY GIFT CALLED BACK BUMPER BASH ON YO ASS.... 
GAME OVER SDCC I'M OUTTA CLASS WHAT IT DO. I'M ON MY WAY AND I GOT NO KIDS. ALL WORK NO PLAY!


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

What up SD!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What jimmy know about Chrome . All my car been clean your on your frist one player and already fucked it up , did you change your guts out yet ? This fool GOTS a green car with blue guts hahaha. That don't go together your members ANIT told you yet


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> YES... THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! GOD IS GOOD!
> GAME OVER IS GOING TO GIVE U A SPECIAL FATHERS DAY GIFT CALLED BACK BUMPER BASH ON YO ASS....
> GAME OVER SDCC I'M OUTTA CLASS WHAT IT DO. I'M ON MY WAY AND I GOT NO KIDS. ALL WORK NO PLAY!


You can try I don't thank so tho , I'm telling you I'm on a mission to smash on you and your club till you don't want it no more you fuck up ,you know you fuck up ill see you Sunday


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> What jimmy know about Chrome . All my car been clean your on your frist one player and already fucked it up , did you change your guts out yet ? This fool GOTS a green car with blue guts hahaha. That don't go together your members ANIT told you yet


LMAO !!!! ONCE AGAIN !!! Shows how LITTLE u kno!! THIS GREEN LINCOLN would b my FIFTH CAR !! All u have to do is look in my signature SMART ONE.... And yea my car has blue guys ITS STILL CLEANER thenthay banana boat u drive (WHICH U HAD FOR TEN YEARS)LMAO HAHAHAHA SECOND OF ALL THIS IS THE SECOND CAR THAT "I BUILT" AND THIS GREEN LINCOLN WAS JUST. SUMTHIN I PUT TOGETHER TO GIVE ME SUMTHIN TO DRIVE WHILE " I BUILD" MY 98LINCOLN WHICH WILL BE OUT WOTH FULL FRAME MOLDED AND CHROME !!!  MAN U REALLY NEED TO GET YO FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE U SPEAK "SMART ONE"


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ALL DAM ITS GOING TO GO DOWN..LETS DO SOME THING SUNDAY DURING THE DAY SUNDAY SO EVERYBODY CAN CRUISE OUT...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> ALL DAM ITS GOING TO GO DOWN..LETS DO SOME THING SUNDAY DURING THE DAY SUNDAY SO EVERYBODY CAN CRUISE OUT...


*THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BUT I REALLY WANT TONE AND HIS CLUB TO PUSH REPLAY THE SAME WAY THEY DID LAST SUNDAY... SAME TIME SAME CHANNEL SAME STORY.
ALL FOR THE LUV OF LOWRIDING!!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn i see the boards is crackin and word on the street is i was supposed to get served last sun its all good tho feel free to pull up on my 3 batteries i dont mind ill enjoy watching


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOW YOU PUTTING DUBS ON IT G...:bowrofl:
> ALL YOU HAD IS THE BLACK WIDOW AND THAT BITCH WAS UGLY.:barf: OH MY BAD YOU DID SAY "ALL MY CAR WITH NO 'S' BEEN CLEAN".
> I GUESS MEANING THE ONLY CLEAN CAR YOU HAD WHICH WAS THAT CADILLAC WHICH IS NOT SO CLEAN ANYMORE.*


The MC had that clean mike d paint on it . And you forgot that clean ass town car that I had ,that's in sac town now pimp , and what you talking about all your Shit was done by uncle earl , garbage cans you barely riding clean homie with are old shit get the fuck out of here . But let's talk about this house call I did on you today and you dident pull out Shit you don't want non that's a lost for you asking for a hop this week saying your ready anytime before Sunday so what happened all you want to do is take my picture LMAO I do this Shit for real Evan your members laugh at you if you can't pull nothing out today way do I Evan need to go Sunday , oh and that lincoin use to be clean to tell you glued on flakes to the car and glued on gold leaf on the rearend it should of been sprayed on gee the right way I guess game over likes to do Shit have ass


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> LMAO !!!! ONCE AGAIN !!! Shows how LITTLE u kno!! THIS GREEN LINCOLN would b my FIFTH CAR !! All u have to do is look in my signature SMART ONE.... And yea my car has blue guys ITS STILL CLEANER thenthay banana boat u drive (WHICH U HAD FOR TEN YEARS)LMAO HAHAHAHA SECOND OF ALL THIS IS THE SECOND CAR THAT "I BUILT" AND THIS GREEN LINCOLN WAS JUST. SUMTHIN I PUT TOGETHER TO GIVE ME SUMTHIN TO DRIVE WHILE " I BUILD" MY 98LINCOLN WHICH WILL BE OUT WOTH FULL FRAME MOLDED AND CHROME !!!  MAN U REALLY NEED TO GET YO FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE U SPEAK "SMART ONE"


THAT GREEN CAR GOT MORE BODY DAMAGE THEN MY LAC AND YOU DID THAT BY JUST DRIVING LMAO YOU SAID WHEN YOUR CHIPPER WAS BEING PUT TOGETHER WAS GOING TO BE A CLEAN STREET HOPPER , WHAT HAPPEN DOG MY PAINT ALONE COST MORE THEN YOUR HOLE CAR YOU BETTER GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT SMART ONE LMAO YOUR NOT A FACTOR IN THESE GAME , I LET YOU KNOW WHEN I WANT TO HAVE A 3 WHEEL competition WITH YOU THAT DON'T IMPRESS NO ONE ASK FON HOW I GET DOWN IN TRAFFIC HE SEEN ME TODAY REAL RIDER SHIT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anything goin down this weekend? Fuck tearin a nice car up with that hoppin shit. I tore up my 90 lac about 4 years ago i had fun doin it but spent allot of money and in the end i had to junk that bitch 3 licks to the bumper and i stayed in traffic. Only thing ragady on my lac was the dash kept breaking. For me its hard to stay off the switch but i got to a point to where i stay out the way and aint in compitition with no man butalways keep something clean.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:


sg90rider said:


> THAT GREEN CAR GOT MORE BODY DAMAGE THEN MY LAC AND YOU DID THAT BY JUST DRIVING LMAO YOU SAID WHEN YOUR CHIPPER WAS BEING PUT TOGETHER WAS GOING TO BE A CLEAN STREET HOPPER , WHAT HAPPEN DOG MY PAINT ALONE COST MORE THEN YOUR HOLE CAR YOU BETTER GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT SMART ONE LMAO YOUR NOT A FACTOR IN THESE GAME , I LET YOU KNOW WHEN I WANT TO HAVE A 3 WHEEL competition WITH YOU THAT DON'T IMPRESS NO ONE ASK FON HOW I GET DOWN IN TRAFFIC HE SEEN ME TODAY REAL RIDER SHIT



:roflmao: TONE....JUST SO U KNO!! I DONT CARE WAT U THINK BOUT MY CARS:nono: I DIDNT BUILD THEM FOR YOUR APPROVAL!!! HAHAHA AND I HATE TO TELL U THIS PLAYER BUT YOUR CAR IS NOT CLEANER THEN MINE EVEN WITH THE SHYT THAT HAPPENED TO MY CAR !!!! LOL ESPECIALLY WITH YOUR FLAT ASS YELLOW PAINT JOB WITH A CLEAR COAT!!!HAHAHAHA UR TOO MUCH !!! AND WEN DID I EVER "ACT" LIKE I WAS A FACTOR IN THE HOP GAME??:dunno: UHH NEVER:twak: WEN DID I SAY MY CAR WAS A "STREET HOPPER" UHH NEVER!!:buttkick: YEA I PLAYED AROUND WITH SOUTH CALI ON SUM FUN SHYT AND YEA I HOPPED WIT RUSS CUZ KEPT CRYING HE WANTED A HOP AND KEPT BUGGIN BOUT IT TIL I GAVE HIM ONE!! THE ONLY THING I EVER TALK ABOUT IS TRAFFIC !!  WHILE "supposed fators" LIKE YOURSELF TRY TO PULL UP ON MY CAR AND GET A EASY WIN ON MY STOCK LINCOLN WITH NO WEIGHT AND 4 BATTS CUZ YALL KNO U CANT GET A WIN WITH OUR STREET HOPPERS !!:loco::thumbsdown::rofl: LMAO AND SO NOW U DROVE UR LOWRIDER *TWICE* IN *3 WEEKS!!!:rimshot: *YEA REAL RYDER SHIT THERE!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

CORRECTION... MY BAD I FORGOT SOME HISTORY.
THE BLACK WIDOW WAS ONE OF THE CLEANEST BLACK PAINTS WHEN IT CAME OUT during IT'S TIME. IT WAS A CLEAN CAR UNTIL TONE FUCKED IT OFF.. MUCH PROPS TO MIKE D BECAUSE I DO RECALL THAT BITCH BEING HELLA WET:yes: AND I REMEMBER TONE HAVEING THAT CAMILLION PAINT ON THAT LINCOLN HE SOLD FOR GOOD MONEY. SO YEA TONE HAS HAD SOME CLEAN RIDES EVEN THO HE FUCKS THEM UP... 
REAL MEN DO AND SAY REAL THINGS...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anything goin down this weekend? Fuck tearin a nice car up with that hoppin shit. I tore up my 90 lac about 4 years ago i had fun doin it but spent allot of money and in the end i had to junk that bitch 3 licks to the bumper and i stayed in traffic. Only thing ragady on my lac was the dash kept breaking. For me its hard to stay off the switch but i got to a point to where i stay out the way and aint in compitition with no man butalways keep something clean.


hell yeab it tares them up im on 3 batteries and jus rolling fuck hopping anhmore i got the lincoln for that but shit even thats gonna be sold this week so im cool back to lay and play for me


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

OK I'M DONE TALKING BOUT UR PAST RIDES.
***** YOU FAKING NOW, HOW DID YOU PULL UP TO HOP WHEN UR RACK IS BROKE? YOUR TIRES GOT WIRE HANGING OUTTA THEM,UR GRILL IS FALLING OFF,UR CLOTH TOP GOT HIGH WATERS ON THE SIDE LEAVING A BIG SPACE ON THE SIDES,YOUR SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A BABY DEISAL ENGINE,BUCKLE ON THE FENDER,HOLE IN THE HOOD MUST I KEEP GOING. ***** TAKE UR PLAQUE OUT YO SHIT LOOK BAD. AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU CAME TO SAY HI AND JOKE WITH STEFEEZY,ROB AND THE KIDS about who GONNA GET SERVED SUNDAY.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Aight my class is starting I will holla at yall later and please keep it real.
Much luv and god bless all


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> OK I'M DONE TALKING BOUT UR PAST RIDES.
> ***** YOU FAKING NOW, HOW DID YOU PULL UP TO HOP WHEN UR RACK IS BROKE? YOUR TIRES GOT WIRE HANGING OUTTA THEM,UR GRILL IS FALLING OFF,UR CLOTH TOP GOT HIGH WATERS ON THE SIDE LEAVING A BIG SPACE ON THE SIDES,YOUR SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A BABY DEISAL ENGINE,BUCKLE ON THE FENDER,HOLE IN THE HOOD MUST I KEEP GOING. ***** TAKE UR PLAQUE OUT YO SHIT LOOK BAD. AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU CAME TO SAY HI AND JOKE WITH STEFEEZY,ROB AND THE KIDS about who GONNA GET SERVED SUNDAY.


Yea what ever homie truth is I was at your pad ready to bust your ass how you know my rack broke get the fuck out of here. I was there to get it in for all the Shit talking u do straight game don't play we will come to you


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bottom line Tone is in traffic, working and doing his thing. :thumbsup: to you Tone. Yo must be puttin it down if your under all these peeps skins!! You gave them what they've been asking for and it didnt go how they expected it to, and now they're :run:. lol


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

"BABY DIESEL ENGINE" :roflmao:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,:nicoderm:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

drockone619 said:


> Bottom line Tone is in traffic, working and doing his thing. :thumbsup: to you Tone. Yo must be puttin it down if your under all these peeps skins!! You gave them what they've been asking for and it didnt go how they expected it to, and now they're :run:. lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

Lol.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got a g body rear end "stock" forsale 60$ pm me if anyone needs it


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Yea what ever homie truth is I was at your pad ready to bust your ass how you know my rack broke get the fuck out of here. I was there to get it in for all the Shit talking u do straight game don't play we will come to you


*COME ON NOW ARE YOU SERIOUS OR WHAT? LISTEN FOLKS IN ORDER TO RANK YOURSELF TO THE TOP WHICH YOU SHOULD ALREADY BE AT THE TOP BY NOW... 
YOU HAVE TO START OFF BY KEEPING IT REAL MY NIGG. 
HOW CAN YOU SAY STR8 GAME DON'T PLAY YA'LL WILL COME TO US WHEN WE DON'T EVEN SEE YOU ****** AT NO PICNICS,FAMMART,NO SHOWS,BIG FISH,NO SED TV,NO KLOWIN HARD PUTTING IN SOME BACK BUMPER WORK OTHER THAN YOURSELF BECAUSE WE LET YOU! NO DISRESPECT TO STR8 GAME BUT YA'LL HAVE TO TEACH THIS GUY TO KEEP IT REAL.. IF YA'LL WANNA DO SOME HOUSE CALLS LET US KNOW.
YA'LL CAN HIT OUR BACK YARD THAN WE WILL HIT YALL'S HAPPILY.:h5: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Bottom line Tone is in traffic, working and doing his thing. :thumbsup: to you Tone. Yo must be puttin it down if your under all these peeps skins!! You gave them what they've been asking for and it didnt go how they expected it to, and now they're :run:. lol


*TONE BEEN DOING HIS THANG GAME OVER CAN'T DENY THAT AND WE HAVEN'T.. HE FINALLY GETTING UNDER OUR SKIN BECAUSE HE'S BITTING THE HANDS THAT HELP PUT HIM WHERE HE'S AT.. WE NEVER ASK FOR NOTHING WHY YOU THINK WE NEVER BUMPER CHECK TONE LIKE WE ABOUT TO... I TRULY MEAN IT FROM MY HEART...
GAME OVER IS GOING TO RETIRE THAT CADILLAC ON EVERYTHING I LUV!! GAME OVER IS GOING TO SHOW YOU AND SD BETTER THAN WE CAN TELL YOU AND SD. 
TONE CAN NOT FUCK WITH US PERIOD! WE LET THAT ***** FEEL GOOD BECAUSE HE USE TOO KICK IT AND HE THE HOMIE. MONDAY THRU SATURDAY WE COOL TONE BUT SUNDAYS WE GONNA WEAR YO ASS OUT EVERY CHANCE WE GET!!*


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Im lookin for a mechanic thats good with electrical to wire up this engine and make it look clean....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

drockone619 said:


> Bottom line Tone is in traffic, working and doing his thing. :thumbsup: to you Tone. Yo must be puttin it down if your under all these peeps skins!! You gave them what they've been asking for and it didnt go how they expected it to, and now they're :run:. lol


Hell yeah d they can say what ever they want the damage is already done


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Hell yeah d they can say what ever they want the damage is already done


*WHAT DAMAGE?:dunno: THE SUMMER HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET!!:twak: ***** WE STILL IN PRE SEASON:rimshot:*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TONE BEEN DOING HIS THANG GAME OVER CAN'T DENY THAT AND WE HAVEN'T.. HE FINALLY GETTING UNDER OUR SKIN BECAUSE HE'S BITTING THE HANDS THAT HELP PUT HIM WHERE HE'S AT.. WE NEVER ASK FOR NOTHING WHY YOU THINK WE NEVER BUMPER CHECK TONE LIKE WE ABOUT TO... I TRULY MEAN IT FROM MY HEART...
> GAME OVER IS GOING TO RETIRE THAT CADILLAC ON EVERYTHING I LUV!! GAME OVER IS GOING TO SHOW YOU AND SD BETTER THAN WE CAN TELL YOU AND SD.
> TONE CAN NOT FUCK WITH US PERIOD! WE LET THAT ***** FEEL GOOD BECAUSE HE USE TOO KICK IT AND HE THE HOMIE. MONDAY THRU SATURDAY WE COOL TONE BUT SUNDAYS WE GONNA WEAR YO ASS OUT EVERY CHANCE WE GET!!*


Oh yeah Shit Fon every chance you get huh I was at your door step Friday after noon what happen to that chance I came to you and guess what everybody this dude was laughing and wanted to take my picture cuz I pull up and jumped on my hood and said what do retire me then I'm here ,he did ent do Shit I was there to get the bizz out the way !!!!!! show SD the pic they want to see it


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHAT DAMAGE?:dunno: THE SUMMER HASN'T EVEN STARTED YET!!:twak: ***** WE STILL IN PRE SEASON:rimshot:*


We what 2 weeks in the summer June July Aug that summer time homie what calendar you reading


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


>


I'm ready ,cars ready , switch hands ready let the games began !!!!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3aLvKQoNwHw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO EVERYONE ON LAY IT LOW!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the riders out there that take care of their kids or that has stepped in where the sperm doner left off... much respect to all the fathers


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Almost perfect set of navy blue pillow tops from a four door caddy in the pick a part. Half off sale


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a set of 13x7x72 all chrome daytons with gold nipples. NO CURB RASH.. new tires zenith knock off and chip

1400


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tone, you making peeps dig in the crates and pull out serious means:banghead:. Lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

keep the shyt lowridin fellas ., its fathers day so have a good one out there dont get too heated over this game


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Tone, you making peeps dig in the crates and pull out serious means:banghead:. Lol


*NAAA... NOT FOR TONE HE EASY. WE PULLED THOSE OUT FOR THE ONES WHO WANNA TRY TO PROTECT HIS SHIT.
ALL TONE DID WAS FUCK OFF HIS HOPPIN CAREER BECAUSE WE GONNA STAY ON HIS ASS LIKE WHITE ON RICE.
EVERY SHOW,PICNIC,LOT,BBQ! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Oh yeah Shit Fon every chance you get huh I was at your door step Friday after noon what happen to that chance I came to you and guess what everybody this dude was laughing and wanted to take my picture cuz I pull up and jumped on my hood and said what do retire me then I'm here ,he did ent do Shit I was there to get the bizz out the way !!!!!! show SD the pic they want to see it


*WE ALL LAUGHING AT WHY YOU PERKIN SO HARD. IMMA USE WHAT MY SON JUST SAID! EVEN IF YOU DID COME TO HOP WHICH YOU DIDN'T...
YO SHIT IS TOO FUCKIN RAGADY AND YOU GOT NERVES TO SAY I FEEL OFF. TRUTH IS I GOT NOTHING ON YOUR LOWER LEVEL BUDDY. BUT I AM WORKIN ON IT I'M WORKIN ON IT.*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,:wave:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey make sure somebody take videos of the hops if I can't make it


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,wat he sed,:yes:


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Any one doing anything this Tuesday or Wednesday. Trying to get together with some local cats and start to get to know some people.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

china rider said:


> Any one doing anything this Tuesday or Wednesday. Trying to get together with some local cats and start to get to know some people.


 COME OUT TONITE


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the riders out there that take care of their kids or that has stepped in where the sperm doner left off... much respect to all the fathers


:thumbsup: :h5: SAME SAME BROTHA!!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Dam cops rolled in deep! !!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

So any wins


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


> http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/ynnam02/null-28.jpg[/IM G][/QUOTE]
> 
> nice bro!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> So any wins


*OFCOURSE IT WAS..:yes: STR8 GAME WON TONIGHT,:thumbsup: THEY CAME OUT TONIGHT IN A NICE LINEUP AND DID THERE THANG WITH 2 NICE HOPPIN RIDAZ ON THE BUMPER.:drama:
GAME OVER BROUGHT 2 HOPPERS BUT 1 IS NOT OFFICIALLY FROM OUR CLUB SO THAT LEFT US WITH ONE CAR AND IT BROKE ON THE 2ND HIT SO IT WAS LOST.
I HOPE AND PRAY SD IS READY TO KEEP THIS THING GOING AND OTHER CAR CLUBS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO JOIN THE FUN.:wave: 
DON'T JUST LEAVE IT TO STR8 GAME AND GAME OVER.:no:
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL AND GAME OVER WILL SEE YA'LL NEXT SUNDAY AND THE SUNDAY AFTER THAT.*:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

devil619 said:


> nice bro!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

china rider said:


> Any one doing anything this Tuesday or Wednesday. Trying to get together with some local cats and start to get to know some people.


Yea g ... We meeting up at rally's in spring valley on weds at 530 to go hit a cruise in el Cajon..... We've had a good turnout these last couple weeks so if u wana roll let me kno and ill pm u my number


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OFCOURSE IT WAS..:yes: STR8 GAME WON TONIGHT,:thumbsup: THEY CAME OUT TONIGHT IN A NICE LINEUP AND DID THERE THANG WITH 2 NICE HOPPIN RIDAZ ON THE BUMPER.:drama:
> GAME OVER BROUGHT 2 HOPPERS BUT 1 IS NOT OFFICIALLY FROM OUR CLUB SO THAT LEFT US WITH ONE CAR AND IT BROKE ON THE 2ND HIT SO IT WAS LOST.
> I HOPE AND PRAY SD IS READY TO KEEP THIS THING GOING AND OTHER CAR CLUBS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO JOIN THE FUN.:wave:
> DON'T JUST LEAVE IT TO STR8 GAME AND GAME OVER.:no:
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL AND GAME OVER WILL SEE YA'LL NEXT SUNDAY AND THE SUNDAY AFTER THAT.*:yes:


 Nice to see ya'll having fun and having good sportsmanship. Just wanna correct a couple of things from your post. Tell the facts, not what sounds good. After all the talk on the boards for Tone to be ready and your coming w/ a couple cars was not the case and actually ,GO brought ONE car out and it broke on 2nd hit. You can leave out all the extra BS. Why the need to say you brought 2 when you really brought one? Or you can say GO brought one car and Borrowed another from a different club???? Your trying to sugar coat SHIT??? All in All, good shit to all of you and wish I was there.
Amen to the last part, Dont just leave it to 2 clubs.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

It was good night.but dam who played a part in those straight game cars to work like that. They were working


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Endless they don't know


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

sg90rider said:


> Endless they don't know


Tone, u commin by the pad today or no?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Last night was a good night nice turn out with alot of people we need tobstart having it like that


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Last night was a good night nice turn out with alot of people we need tobstart having it like that


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Endless they don't know


:thumbsup: 
Roger we seen u putting that thing in the air last night. Lookin good !


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm gonna be in San Diego the 22 through the 29 is there anything going On that week


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Y-TEE said:


> Tone, u commin by the pad today or no?


Yep around 230


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

So tone did his thing...my hat is off to u..nobody got video on the hop..just seen the yellow Cadillac driving by looks clean


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

JUST CHECKING IN TO SEE IF g.O. GOT SOMETHING READY FOR ME STREET CAR TODAY.
I MEAN ITS ALL DAY ALL THE TIME LOWRIDIN RIGHT THATS WHAT U SAID 
WHAT IT DOOOOO


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

61chev said:


> JUST CHECKING IN TO SEE IF g.O. GOT SOMETHING READY FOR ME STREET CAR TODAY.
> I MEAN ITS ALL DAY ALL THE TIME LOWRIDIN RIGHT THATS WHAT U SAID
> WHAT IT DOOOOO


They got that Green lincoln thats supposed to be HOT. I mean, I remember when it was getting painted they said how clean and HOT it was and they cain't wait till we see how it works cause it all over the bumper. Ive still been waiting to see that:dunno:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

61chev said:


> JUST CHECKING IN TO SEE IF g.O. GOT SOMETHING READY FOR ME STREET CAR TODAY.
> I MEAN ITS ALL DAY ALL THE TIME LOWRIDIN RIGHT THATS WHAT U SAID
> WHAT IT DOOOOO


Damn if it goes down today someone lmk


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ragtops straight game and gameover did there thing last night good shit fellas looking forward to a good summer but imma just be on the sidelines watching so good shit to all you fellas


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES SIR... I SEE U ON UR GAME CODE BUT THAT CODE WAS FOR CONTRA BROTHA..:rofl:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or did I miss read this? I ain't gonna lie it does have me wondering ummmmm, wtf happened to all this.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Nice to see ya'll having fun and having good sportsmanship. Just wanna correct a couple of things from your post. Tell the facts, not what sounds good. After all the talk on the boards for Tone to be ready and your coming w/ a couple cars was not the case and actually ,GO brought ONE car out and it broke on 2nd hit. You can leave out all the extra BS. Why the need to say you brought 2 when you really brought one? Or you can say GO brought one car and Borrowed another from a different club???? Your trying to sugar coat SHIT??? All in All, good shit to all of you and wish I was there.
> Amen to the last part, Dont just leave it to 2 clubs.


I DON'T KNOW IF YOU CAN'T READ RIGHT BUT EVERYTHING YOU SAID RIGHT NOW I ALREADY SAID IN MY POST YOU QUOTED... YOU MUST WANNA HERE YOUR SELF SPEAK!!
*


FA SHO RIDAZ said:



GAME OVER BROUGHT 2 HOPPERS BUT 1 IS NOT OFFICIALLY FROM OUR CLUB SO THAT LEFT US WITH ONE CAR AND IT BROKE ON THE 2ND HIT SO IT WAS LOST.

Click to expand...

WHAT DID I SUGAR COAT PIMP I TOLD IT LIKE IT WAS AND GAME OVER DIDN'T BORROW. EVERYONES KNOWS GEORGE WAS RIDIN WITH GAME OVER BUT HE'S FROM RAGTOPS AND THEY DON'T DO HOPPERS SO WE CLAIM HIS HOPPER AS ONE OF OURS DO TO SOME MISUNDERSTANDINGS BUT IT WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN AND WE WILL SEE YA'LL NEXT WEEK.:thumbsup:



drockone619 said:



Or did I miss read this? I ain't gonna lie it does have me wondering ummmmm, wtf happened to all this.

Click to expand...

YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU DIDN'T SEE OR KNOW JIMMY HOP HIS CAR MUTIPLE TIMES? THE CAR TOOK A FEW BREAKS AND HE DECIDED TO WORK ON SOMETHING ELSE THAT YOUR CLUB WILL FEEL AND SEE ASAP!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> JUST CHECKING IN TO SEE IF g.O. GOT SOMETHING READY FOR ME STREET CAR TODAY.
> I MEAN ITS ALL DAY ALL THE TIME LOWRIDIN RIGHT THATS WHAT U SAID
> WHAT IT DOOOOO


*SHIT WHAT IT DOO... YA'LL WANNA MEET AT SEARS RIGHT NOW?:drama: I'M WAITING ON YOU TO POST THE TIME.:h5:
WE FELT SO GOOD THAT YA'LL CAME OUT TO PLAY WE HAD A BBQ TO CELEBRATE THAT WE LOST TO YA'LL..:bowrofl: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> So tone did his thing...my hat is off to u..nobody got video on the hop..just seen the yellow Cadillac driving by looks clean


*NAA... PUT THAT HAT BACK ON DOGGIE..:roflmao: TONE DIDN'T DO SHIT LAST NIGHT!:no: TIP YOUR HAT TO MANNY,HATT AND THEN THE WHOLE STR8 GAME CC FOR COMING OUT TO PLAY.:yes:
*


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SHIT WHAT IT DOO... YA'LL WANNA MEET AT SEARS RIGHT NOW?:drama: I'M WAITING ON YOU TO POST THE TIME.:h5:
> WE FELT SO GOOD THAT YA'LL CAME OUT TO PLAY WE HAD A BBQ TO CELEBRATE THAT WE LOST TO YA'LL..:bowrofl: *


So u mean to tell me u on this fuckn board every day all day and for the first time in your life u respond 6 hours later. That's not like you pimpin. But Fuck since y'all celebrating on the loss I promise u will b celebrating again Since that's when u celebrate. Come on bring all the clean shit we ain't jumping fuckn buckets.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I DON'T KNOW IF YOU CAN'T READ RIGHT BUT EVERYTHING YOU SAID RIGHT NOW I ALREADY SAID IN MY POST YOU QUOTED... YOU MUST WANNA HERE YOUR SELF SPEAK!!
> *
> WHAT DID I SUGAR COAT PIMP I TOLD IT LIKE IT WAS AND GAME OVER DIDN'T BORROW. EVERYONES KNOWS GEORGE WAS RIDIN WITH GAME OVER BUT HE'S FROM RAGTOPS AND THEY DON'T DO HOPPERS SO WE CLAIM HIS HOPPER AS ONE OF OURS DO TO SOME MISUNDERSTANDINGS BUT IT WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN AND WE WILL SEE YA'LL NEXT WEEK.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I can read, you said GO brought 2 cars and I'm correcting you saying you only took 1. Period if that car ain't from GO then its not from GO. Get it, no need for all the extra shit just facts. That is a fact right? Ok, also
Green lincoln put in no work at all against our club so I guess he should build something else( another fact)You been saying your building these cars and I ain't seen one on the streets yet.(Another Fact) Once again..... Blah blah blah he's building a car were gonna feel soon, it must have a textured paint. Lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> So u mean to tell me u on this fuckn board every day all day and for the first time in your life u respond 6 hours later. That's not like you pimpin. But Fuck since y'all celebrating on the loss I promise u will b celebrating again Since that's when u celebrate. Come on bring all the clean shit we ain't jumping fuckn buckets.


*I ALMOST BELEAVED THE 6 HR QUOTE BUT HERE'S MY HISTORY SINCE SUNDAY Yesterday, 02:34 PMToday, 01:34 AM Today, **08:36 PM
**SEEMS PRETTY SPREAD OUT THE LAST FEW DAYS DUE TO GETTING THESE RIDAZ READY... SO IT DOES SOUND LIKE ME SOMETIMES BUT NOT THIS TIME.
DON'T START MAKING EXCUSES ABOUT HOPPIN NO BUCKETS WHEN YOU CALLED OUT BIG BOY ELCO,TOMAS,JIMMY AND GAME OVER SO IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT WE BRING. SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG!
AND SINCE YALL AIN'T JUMPING BUCKETS... WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALL THIS?!? AND IT SOUNDS LIKE A BABY DIESEL AND SMELLED LIKE GAS. 
COME ON NOW FOLKS LETS STOP THE SHANANAGINZ/EXCUSES AND LETS CONTINUE TO GET IT CRACKIN..:h5:
TOP PEELING UP... 
*
*BUCKELD FINDER..*

*HOOD FUCKED OFF...*

*BACK PIECES FUCKED OFF.. IF WE HOP BUCKETS WHAT DO YOU CALL THIS HOPPER?!?*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I can read, you said GO brought 2 cars and I'm correcting you saying you only took 1. Period if that car ain't from GO then its not from GO. Get it, no need for all the extra shit just facts. That is a fact right? Ok, also
> Green lincoln put in no work at all against our club so I guess he should build something else( another fact)You been saying your building these cars and I ain't seen one on the streets yet.(Another Fact) Once again..... Blah blah blah he's building a car were gonna feel soon, it must have a textured paint. Lol


*FACT IS IT SEEMS LIKE YOU FAILED READING COMPREHENSION BECAUSE I SAID CLEAR AS DAY HE IS NOT GAME OVER SO THAT LEFT US WITH ONE CAR.:yes: RIGHT?
ANOTHER FACT AS YOU WOULD SAY. I GUESS YOU IN THE SAME BOAT AS JIMMY BECAUSE YOUR LINCOLN AIN'T PUT IN NO WORK AGAINST GAME OVER SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?:bowrofl:
ANOTHER FACT AS YOU WOULD SAY... YOU AIN'T SEEN NONE OF MY CARS ON THE STREETS BECAUSE NONE OF YA FACTORS IS ON THE STREETS.:nono: I PLAY CHEST FOR MY CLUB NOT CHECKERS AND WHEN I SEE YOU CATS SHOW YO BEST HAND I WILL GLADLY SHOW MINES AND TRUST ME IT AIN'T GONNA BE EASY PIMP JUICE. DOES THAT MAKE ANY SINCE TO YOU? 
I WILL CONTINUE TO GLADLY RIDE THIS LINCOLN UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE CAN I GET A AMEN BROTHA DJ...
AND FOR THE RECORD YA'LL SHARE THE SAME PAINTER SO I GUESS YO SHIT IS TEXTURED TOO WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE.:rimshot:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> JUST CHECKING IN TO SEE IF g.O. GOT SOMETHING READY FOR ME STREET CAR TODAY.
> *I MEAN ITS ALL DAY ALL THE TIME LOWRIDIN RIGHT THATS WHAT U SAID *
> WHAT IT DOOOOO


*THAT IS EXACTLLY WHAT I SAID AND I'M STILL WAITING FOR A TIME TO DO IT. I SEE IT'S LATE ALREADY SO HOW DOES 6:30 AT SEARS SOUND OR YOU CALL THE TIME.
THE BALL IS IN YA'LLS COURT AND SD IS WAITING FOR AN ANSWER..*:drama:* I'M SURE THEY DON'T MIND SEEING A TUESDAY HOP BEFORE THE HEAT AND SPURS GAME COME ON..*:h5:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NAA... PUT THAT HAT BACK ON DOGGIE..:roflmao: TONE DIDN'T DO SHIT LAST NIGHT!:no: TIP YOUR HAT TO MANNY,HATT AND THEN THE WHOLE STR8 GAME CC FOR COMING OUT TO PLAY.:yes:
> *


What tone didNT do his thing...will then hat is half way off car look good tho...st8 game do it thang  guess this summer going to b hot
Will rag daddy 69 is ready for car shows,picnic,fundrisers,


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THAT IS EXACTLLY WHAT I SAID AND I'M STILL WAITING FOR A TIME TO DO IT. I SEE IT'S LATE ALREADY SO HOW DOES 6:30 AT SEARS SOUND OR YOU CALL THE TIME.
> THE BALL IS IN YA'LLS COURT AND SD IS WAITING FOR AN ANSWER..*:drama:* I'M SURE THEY DON'T MIND SEEING A TUESDAY HOP BEFORE THE HEAT AND SPURS GAME COME ON..*:h5:


Sounds good ill b there fa sho let me know pal when u find out..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Sounds good ill b there fa sho let me know pal when u find out..


*WHEN I KNOW YOU WILL KNOW AT THE SAME TIME DOGGIE BECAUSE I'M WAITING FOR A ANSWER JUST LIKE YOU..*:yes:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHEN I KNOW YOU WILL KNOW AT THE SAME TIME DOGGIE BECAUSE I'M WAITING FOR A ANSWER JUST LIKE YOU..*:yes:


Thanks pal..sounds like people r getting motivated


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I ALMOST BELEAVED THE 6 HR QUOTE BUT HERE'S MY HISTORY SINCE SUNDAY Yesterday, 02:34 PMToday, 01:34 AM Today, **08:36 PM
> **SEEMS PRETTY SPREAD OUT THE LAST FEW DAYS DUE TO GETTING THESE RIDAZ READY... SO IT DOES SOUND LIKE ME SOMETIMES BUT NOT THIS TIME.
> DON'T START MAKING EXCUSES ABOUT HOPPIN NO BUCKETS WHEN YOU CALLED OUT BIG BOY ELCO,TOMAS,JIMMY AND GAME OVER SO IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT WE BRING. SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG!
> AND SINCE YALL AIN'T JUMPING BUCKETS... WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALL THIS?!? AND IT SOUNDS LIKE A BABY DIESEL AND SMELLED LIKE GAS.
> ...


Daaaaammmmmm.....Shit my p told me that may top not done I need it..gave me 
2months to fix it or my plact go's down but this sat going to put it on:facepalm:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

View attachment 660558


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I ALMOST BELEAVED THE 6 HR QUOTE BUT HERE'S MY HISTORY SINCE SUNDAY Yesterday, 02:34 PMToday, 01:34 AM Today, **08:36 PM
> **SEEMS PRETTY SPREAD OUT THE LAST FEW DAYS DUE TO GETTING THESE RIDAZ READY... SO IT DOES SOUND LIKE ME SOMETIMES BUT NOT THIS TIME.
> DON'T START MAKING EXCUSES ABOUT HOPPIN NO BUCKETS WHEN YOU CALLED OUT BIG BOY ELCO,TOMAS,JIMMY AND GAME OVER SO IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT WE BRING. SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG!
> AND SINCE YALL AIN'T JUMPING BUCKETS... WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALL THIS?!? AND IT SOUNDS LIKE A BABY DIESEL AND SMELLED LIKE GAS.
> ...


Yeah all that's from serving the fuck out of all your street car ( fact) and its still cleaner then all your street cars, don't worry about mine , when are you going to stop using your club member as puppets and having them fuck up there cars you got a lolo at home with buckles on it to , but u already no what's going to happen to that don't forget to mention the curbed up 4 owner Dayton you ride on with double white walls and the wall mart glued on flakes you, but you should of took a pic of all my Chrome that non of your street rides no about you talk a lot of Shit and on lowrider Sunday you pull up in a fuckin van with Down syndrome faces all over it , know let's talk about your clubs car jimmy car drive side door and quarter panel all fucked up , daffys got a fuck up trunk that jimmy crashed into , big boys elco got dints all over and now buckled up and that car I mean pick up truck only been
3 mos most the car you guys got haven't been buffed out no metal on the frame all my Shit minor I've been rolling clean for years hater , I can freshin my Shit up quickly your club need to start from the ground up , you guys bust out PEICE of Shit talking about where clean get the fuck out of here with that Shit Fon . You ask us to be out next weekend will you be in a rider next weekend beter yet a hopper for all the Shit you talk and your 63 you already fuck that up painting all of your wires in the engine bay who does that disconnect that Shit and do it right or don't do it at all see you Sunday with no car again


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Aka the filler killer that busted game over ass 3 mos straight and have you guys crying over it and that's all you can do is post up all my battle wounds your a joke that can't back up your club , but you want to throw a bbq because they broke a rack and burned up like I said I hope they open there eyes sooner then later and make you put in work because you ANIT hopped a damn thing since you start the club your a fuckin joke


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

its gettin real up in here !!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Ragtops straight game and gameover did there thing last night good shit fellas looking forward to a good summer but imma just be on the sidelines watching so good shit to all you fellas


Ragtops did there thing we did are thing but can you tell me what game over did ? They sure dident do what they been talking about doing these last 5 pages I mean not Evan close , Shit there top build LMAO rack broke and chipped out and Fon said they brought one car right so they brought tomas g body for me that's sad they looking really bad right now


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FACT IS IT SEEMS LIKE YOU FAILED READING COMPREHENSION BECAUSE I SAID CLEAR AS DAY HE IS NOT GAME OVER SO THAT LEFT US WITH ONE CAR.:yes: RIGHT?
> No, That Means you only HAD 1 car? How and the Hell are you "LEFT w/ one car" when its all that YOUR CLUB BROUGHT?:dunno: You started w/ and ended w/ the same amount the whole time (1) , so how was there anything "left"????
> 
> ANOTHER FACT AS YOU WOULD SAY. I GUESS YOU IN THE SAME BOAT AS JIMMY BECAUSE YOUR LINCOLN AIN'T PUT IN NO WORK AGAINST GAME OVER SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?:bowrofl: "Differance"(lol) is, Ive been car ready ,waiting for youguys to come w/ a clean St. car to jump w/ and you've still come w/ nothing. So yeah theres a "difference" and that is, Im speaking w/ my own car, ready to jump and your not.
> ...


Huh, same painter dont mean same paint brotha, I guess you think its all the same also huh?????:loco:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone got a street car with 3 batteries that wanna hop my monte wanna bar if so lol


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FACT IS IT SEEMS LIKE YOU FAILED READING COMPREHENSION BECAUSE I SAID CLEAR AS DAY HE IS NOT GAME OVER SO THAT LEFT US WITH ONE CAR.:yes: RIGHT?
> No, That Means you only HAD 1 car? How and the Hell are you "LEFT w/ one car" when its all that YOUR CLUB BROUGHT?:dunno: You started w/ and ended w/ the same amount the whole time (1) , so how was there anything "left"????
> 
> ANOTHER FACT AS YOU WOULD SAY. I GUESS YOU IN THE SAME BOAT AS JIMMY BECAUSE YOUR LINCOLN AIN'T PUT IN NO WORK AGAINST GAME OVER SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?:bowrofl: "Differance"(lol) is, Ive been car ready ,waiting for youguys to come w/ a clean St. car to jump w/ and you've still come w/ nothing. So yeah theres a "difference" and that is, Im speaking w/ my own car, ready to jump and you and him are not.
> ...


See if you comprehend this?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone got a street car with 3 batteries that wanna hop my monte wanna bar if so lol


Yea game over got 5 of those


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Yeah all that's from serving the fuck out of all your street car ( fact) and its still cleaner then all your street cars, don't worry about mine , when are you going to stop using your club member as puppets and having them fuck up there cars you got a lolo at home with buckles on it to , but u already no what's going to happen to that don't forget to mention the curbed up 4 owner Dayton you ride on with double white walls and the wall mart glued on flakes you, but you should of took a pic of all my Chrome that non of your street rides no about you talk a lot of Shit and on lowrider Sunday you pull up in a fuckin van with Down syndrome faces all over it , know let's talk about your clubs car jimmy car drive side door and quarter panel all fucked up , daffys got a fuck up trunk that jimmy crashed into , big boys elco got dints all over and now buckled up and that car I mean pick up truck only been
> 3 mos most the car you guys got haven't been buffed out no metal on the frame all my Shit minor I've been rolling clean for years hater , I can freshin my Shit up quickly your club need to start from the ground up , you guys bust out PEICE of Shit talking about where clean get the fuck out of here with that Shit Fon . You ask us to be out next weekend will you be in a rider next weekend beter yet a hopper for all the Shit you talk and your 63 you already fuck that up painting all of your wires in the engine bay who does that disconnect that Shit and do it right or don't do it at all see you Sunday with no car again


*NO DISRESPECT TO YOUR CAR TONE.:bowrofl: YOUR VICE PRES WAS SAYING YA'LL HOP CLEAN SHIT ONLY AND I JUST HAD TO HELP HIM EAT THOSE WORDS AND HELP EXPLAIN WHATS THE DIFFEREANCE BETWEEN YOU AND ANY GAME OVER RIDA...:dunno:
I REALLY DON'T WANNA CLOWN WITH YOU UNTIL YOU CALM DOWN BECAUSE WE ALL CAN SEE THE WARNING SIGN YOU ARE GIVING US..:run:*

*S**AY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY PIMP. AT THE END OF THE DAY WE IN TRAFFIC AND OUR FANS LOVE US.
SO THE SHIT YOU SPEAKING ON JIMMY,BIG BOY,TOMAS AND MYSELF IS FALONIEE..*



*G**AME OVER CARS LOOK FINe AND DANDY TO US BRA BRA... GET SOME SLEEP I'LL HOLLA TOMORROW*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

And how's that's when those pics are taken before he said that


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

This guy is are biggest hater


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking good steffezy -SHREK


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

_*CALM DOWN DEIGO;;;;GET TOGETHER AND CUM TO L,A;;CRENSHAW*_


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

What up anyone down to hit the Majestic function on sunday up in vanuys imma pull my duece up there.. Tryin to see if San Diego can come together and rep the town.. Fuck bangin on eachother lets go rep out of town and show these fools how we get down... All u STREET riders talkin how u are always in traffic well lets go... Yes ill be pullin my duece up there cuz my car isnt ready for the trip id rather be safe then sorry


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

Im my own man I didnt eat no words FRED will not be jumping against nothing ragedy. Hows that if the car you was bringing is buckled and fucked I promise I wont jump so dont even waist your time or mine Im just keepin it 100. AND hell I WANT TO JUMP WITH YOU, YOU THE ONE WITH THE CLEAN SHIT SO WHEN???





FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NO DISRESPECT TO YOUR CAR TONE.:bowrofl: YOUR VICE PRES WAS SAYING YA'LL HOP CLEAN SHIT ONLY AND I JUST HAD TO HELP HIM EAT THOSE WORDS AND HELP EXPLAIN WHATS THE DIFFEREANCE BETWEEN YOU AND ANY GAME OVER RIDA...:dunno:
> I REALLY DON'T WANNA CLOWN WITH YOU UNTIL YOU CALM DOWN BECAUSE WE ALL CAN SEE THE WARNING SIGN YOU ARE GIVING US..:run:*
> 
> *S**AY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY PIMP. AT THE END OF THE DAY WE IN TRAFFIC AND OUR FANS LOVE US.
> ...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Fuck all this!!! Im commin out soon and im takin any fades 60 inches and down, in my street car, hella clean wit soft guts and stupid beat!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea that


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Y-TEE said:


> Fuck all this!!! Im commin out soon and im takin any fades 60 inches and down, in my street car, hella clean wit soft guts and stupid beat!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Aka the filler killer that busted game over ass 3 mos straight and have you guys crying over it and that's all you can do is post up all my battle wounds your a joke that can't back up your club , but you want to throw a bbq because they broke a rack and burned up like I said I hope they open there eyes sooner then later and make you put in work because you ANIT hopped a damn thing since you start the club your a fuckin joke


*GAME OVER AIN'T NEVER CRIED OVER YOU ARE YOUR CLUB WINNING.:nono: WE DON'T HATE WE CONGRAULATE!:yes: WE ALWAYS GAVE YOU,MANNY AND NOW HATT PROPS FOR PUTTING IN WORK. :h5:
WHEN HAVE WE EVER SAID DIFFERENT? TONE I ALWAYS BACK UP MY CLUB AND TOMAS THREW THE BBQ BECAUSE HE KNOWS WHAT WE BOUGHT TO DO AS A CLUB AND I FEEL HIM.:drama:
YOU RIGHT I HAVEN'T HOP A CAR IN A LONG WHILE BUT WHAT DOES THAT MEAN? I PLAY MY POSTION FOR MY CLUB SO WHAT'S A JOKE ABOUT THAT?
IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU SAY THE FILLER KILLER AND YOU BUSTED OUR ASS FOR 3 MONTHS STR8 AND YOU GOT US CRYING WHICH YOU SHOULD BE THE MAAN RIGHT NOW AND SHOULD HAVE "MVP PLAYER OF THE GAME" BUT YOU DON'T..:thumbsdown: ***** YOU COULDN'T EVEN LEAD YOUR CLUB IN OR OUT THE LOT AND YOU SUPPOSE TO BE THE MAAN.:inout:*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

61chev said:


> Im my own man I didnt eat no words FRED will not be jumping against nothing ragedy. Hows that if the car you was bringing is buckled and fucked I promise I wont jump so dont even waist your time or mine Im just keepin it 100. AND hell I WANT TO JUMP WITH YOU, YOU THE ONE WITH THE CLEAN SHIT SO WHEN???


Wont be no time soon. Hes been talking about 2013 since 2012 and aint done shit yet. Hes been in the same car that was already built and just posting pics of all kinds of other cars like they're coming out and aint seen one. A whole lot of :rant:. Even if you do set to hop, hes gonna come w/ someone elses car and cheer his ass off like its his and talk alot to try and make it look good. Weakest shit ever. He never came w/ an answer for my car, so what makes you think he has one for you? I mean when he gets called out, hes played every position other than a hopper. Hes the DJ, Cheerleader, and now he's his clubs GPS.Speaking on leading the club into the lot, he dont even come to the lot in his car cause he knows he will get his ass handed to him on a chrome bumper:ninja:. What a waste of time.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> See if you comprehend this?


*I DID COMPREHEND MOST OF IT MY BROTHA.. BUT HERE'S A FEW I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND. YOUR QUOTES IS IN THE BLUE.*
*"Differance"(lol) is, Ive been car ready ,waiting for youguys to come w/ a clean St. car to jump w/ and you've still come w/ nothing. So yeah theres a "difference" and that is, Im speaking w/ my own car, ready to jump and you and him are not.
HOW YOU BEEN READY WHEN GAME OVER PULLED UP ON YOU AT YOUR PICNIC LAST YEAR JUST LIKE WERE GONNA DO AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT THIS TIME IMMA MAKE SURE MY ****** HIT THE SWITCH ON BUT ALL OF SUDDEN YOU READY AND WHITE MIKE ASK YOU FOR A HOP AND YOU SAID WHAT?!?!
You say you've been waiting but I dont know what for? I've had my car and its been clean and you still aint come w/ shit for it so:twak:
WHY COME FOR IT WHEN YOUR NOT GOING TO HOP IT? MY CUTTLAS HAD YOUR NAME ON IT AND YOU SAID YOU WASN'T GOING TO HOP AGAINST IT BUT YOU HOP AGAINST 2 CUTTY'S IN VEGAS.. CAN I GET A AMEN BROTHA DJ.

Huh, same painter dont mean same paint brotha, I guess you think its all the same also huh?????:loco:
 HERE'S SOME PICS OF JIMMY CAR NOW PLEASE POST THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN YOUR CANDY AND HIS.. SHOW ME AND THE BOARDS THE DIFFERANCE. THE ONLY THING DIFFERENT IS HE SPENT MORE MONEY...


WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?!?!:dunno: CANDY,LEAF,PINSTRIPIN SAME AS YOU BUT HE MIGHT HAS MORE ON HIS CAR I THINK.



*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Wont be no time soon. Hes been talking about 2013 since 2012 and aint done shit yet. Hes been in the same car that was already built and just posting pics of all kinds of other cars like they're coming out and aint seen one. A whole lot of :rant:. Even if you do set to hop, hes gonna come w/ someone elses car and cheer his ass off like its his and talk alot to try and make it look good. Weakest shit ever. He never came w/ an answer for my car, so what makes you think he has one for you?


*LISTEN FOLKS.. I BEEN COMIN WITH NEW SHIT EVERY YEAR ON YOU ****** PERIOD. WHEN YA'LL HAD THE LINCOLN IT WAS A CLEAN LINCOLN AND ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR SELLING ME THIS GREAT CAR.. THE CAR IS NOW KNOWN AS MONEY IN THA BANK FROM WHAT I FINISH WHEN YA'LL THOUGHT IT WAS FINISH. POST SOME OLD PICS AND LETS COMPARE WHEN YA'LL HAD IT AND WHEN I GOT IT. 2 DIFFERENT LOOKS HOMIE AND YOUR LINCOLN IS A LONG WAY FROM OUT SHINING IT...
IF IM NOT MASTAKEIN I WAS IN 2 RIDAZ LAST YEAR AT YOUR PICNIC.. ONE WAS JUMPING AND 3 WHEELING IN THE PARK IN LOT AND YALL DIDN'T DO SHIT BUT WATCH AND THE OTHER ONE HAD THE TOP BACK WHILE ME AND MY KIDS WAS WAVING TO EVERYONE. SINCE YOU FORGOT LET ME REFRESHING YOUR MEMORY....
STEFEEZY HAD A BLESSED 2012 LOWRIDER CAREER WITHOUT A HOPPER. BIG FISH COVER,VIDEO SHOOTS,GROOPIE LUV, SHOULD I KEEP GOING. *



YEA THEY BOTH WAS AT YOUR PICNIC LAST YEAR IN THE LOT...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OK NOW THAT WAS 2012 SINCE YOU BROUGHT IT UP AND I WAS OUT HERE GETTING IT IN FOR MY CLUB/CITY IN A MAJOR WAY. ALL WORK!!
IT'S NOW 2013 AND YOU ALREADY KNOW THE 63,CUTTY AND A FEW OTHER THANGS SOLD. AIN'T NO SECRET!:nono:
SO WHY SIT HERE AND ACT LIKE I AIN'T GOT A TRICK UP MY SLEEVE THAT YOU AIN'T GONNA BE ABLE TO FUCK WITH BY FAR DJ AND NOT TO SOUND COCKY BUT IT'S GONNA BE HARD FOR ALOT OF MOFO'S TOO COUNT ME OUT FOR 2013. 
I'M ALREADY STACKIN UP ON HELLA TOILET PAPER TO PASS OUT BECAUSE ALOT OF ****** IS GOING TO BE SICK AND SICKER 
WHEN GAME OVER IS THREW.:barf:*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LISTEN FOLKS.. I BEEN COMIN WITH NEW SHIT EVERY YEAR ON YOU ****** PERIOD. ONCE AGAIN WHEN YA'LL HAD THE LINCOLN IT WAS A CLEAN LINCOLN AND ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR SELLING ME THIS GREAT CAR.. THE CAR IS NOW KNOWN AS MONEY IN THA BANK FROM WHAT I FINISH WHEN YA'LL THOUGHT IT WAS FINISH. POST SOME OLD PICS AND LETS COMPARE WHEN YA'LL HAD IT AND WHEN I GOT IT. 2 DIFFERENT LOOKS HOMIE AND YOUR LINCOLN IS A LONG WAY FROM OUT SHINING IT...
> IF IM NOT MASTAKEIN I WAS IN 2 RIDAZ LAST YEAR AT YOUR PICNIC.. ONE WAS JUMPING AND 3 WHEELING IN THE PARK IN LOT AND YALL DIDN'T DO SHIT BUT WATCH AND THE OTHER ONE HAD THE TOP BACK WHILE ME AND MY KIDS WAS WAVING TO EVERYONE. SINCE YOU FORGOT LET ME REFRESHING YOUR MEMORY....
> STEFEEZY HAD A BLESSED 2012 LOWRIDER CAREER WITHOUT A HOPPER. BIG FISH COVER,VIDEO SHOOTS,GROOPIE LUV, SHOULD I KEEP GOING. *
> 
> ...


Im not speaking on the lincoln history, im speaking on the fact that it was already done and you still didnt want to jump it. Stop w/ trying to make shit sound good cause I called you Out in your lincoln and you didnt want to. Why the fuck I gotta hop w/ a cutty when you have a lincoln like me? Also did you just post a pic of a car sitting on stocks that you drove to the picnic and ask why we didnt do anything to that car???:facepalm:
Lets just cut all the talk and lets get to the bottom of this for the people of SD.......

Im in Vegas and I have my 98 Lincoln ready to jump w/ you and YOUR CLEAN street cars. Ill take it down there to jump w/ both those cars you just posted the pic of since they are hot and ready like your saying they were at our picnic. So do you want to do it this weekend?Not someone elses car,yours and mine?????


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *OK NOW THAT WAS 2012 SINCE YOU BROUGHT IT UP AND I WAS OUT HERE GETTING IT IN FOR MY CLUB/CITY IN A MAJOR WAY. ALL WORK!!
> IT'S NOW 2013 AND YOU ALREADY KNOW THE 63,CUTTY AND A FEW OTHER THANGS SOLD. AIN'T NO SECRET!:nono:
> SO WHY SIT HERE AND ACT LIKE I AIN'T GOT A TRICK UP MY SLEEVE THAT YOU AIN'T GONNA BE ABLE TO FUCK WITH BY FAR DJ AND NOT TO SOUND COCKY BUT IT'S GONNA BE HARD FOR ALOT OF MOFO'S TOO COUNT ME OUT FOR 2013.
> I'M ALREADY STACKIN UP ON HELLA TOILET PAPER TO PASS OUT BECAUSE ALOT OF ****** IS GOING TO BE SICK AND SICKER
> WHEN GAME OVER IS THREW.:barf:*


See here we go again, your comin w/ something etc etc......well im not coming w/ shit.My cars here. So Thats fine your doing all this to get a car. Ill be here waiting as I've been:drama:. So there you go SD, this guy is on the boards running off at the mouth and has no car himself to do shit w/,but hes working on something. :werd: Doubt I'll be sick cause I really dont care what your coming w/. I dont want another car right now so if your trying to buy something just to out do me, your the man.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*AIGHT I'M DONE TALKING SHIT FELLAS. AIN'T NO POINT TO CONTINUE TO SPEAK FACTS BECAUSE I SEE IT AIN'T GETTING ME NO WHERE. I MIGHT AS WELL START LIEING ON THIS BOARD THAN MAYBE MY LIES WILL TURN INTO FACTS. IF YA'LL WANNA HOP BEFORE SUNDAY WE READY, IF NOT WE WILL SEE YA'LL SUNDAY. 
IF YOU CLOWN ME IMMA CLOWN U... IF YOU KEEP IT LOWRIDIN IMMA KEEP IT LOWRIDIN.. IF YOU SHOW RESPECT IMMA GIVE RESPECT.. IF YOU BUMPER CHECK ME IMMA BUMPER CHECK YOU..
IF YOU SAY FUCK ME IMMA SAY I LUV YOU TOO BROTHA..:rimshot:
AIN'T NOTHING NEW WITH ME SD/LAYITLOW IM THE SAME STEFEEZY THAT YOU ALWAYS KNOWN PERIOD AND IF YOU THINK IM FAKING OR AIN'T KEEPING IT REAL THAN PLEASE LET ME KNOW AS A MAN AND NO DISRESPECT WILL BE TAKEN AT ALL. MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS ALL AND GAME OVER TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Im not speaking on the lincoln history, im speaking on the fact that it was already done and you still didnt want to jump it. Stop w/ trying to make shit sound good cause I called you Out in your lincoln and you didnt want to. Why the fuck I gotta hop w/ a cutty when you have a lincoln like me? Also did you just post a pic of a car sitting on stocks that you drove to the picnic and ask why we didnt do anything to that car???:facepalm:
> Lets just cut all the talk and lets get to the bottom of this for the people of SD.......
> 
> Im in Vegas and I have my 98 Lincoln ready to jump w/ you and YOUR CLEAN street cars. Ill take it down there to jump w/ both those cars you just posted the pic of since they are hot and ready like your saying they were at our picnic. So do you want to do it this weekend?Not someone elses car,yours and mine?????


HERE'S WHAT YOU SAID BUDDY...



drockone619 said:


> Wont be no time soon. Hes been talking about 2013 since 2012 and aint done shit yet. Hes been in the same car that was already built and just posting pics of all kinds of other cars like they're coming out and aint seen one. .Speaking on leading the club into the lot, he dont even come to the lot in his car cause he knows he will get his ass handed to him on a chrome bumper:ninja:. What a waste of time.


*YOU SAID I AIN'T DONE SHIT AND YOU AIN'T SEEN SHIT SO I HAD TOO REFRESH YOUR THOUGHT BECAUSE YOU HAVE SEEN IT..
AND FOR THE RECORD... WHEN YOU ****** SEE ME IN A RIDA COME DRIVE TO MY BUMPER AND TAKE FLIGHT. WHAT'S SO HARD ABOUT THAT?
DON'T ASK FOR A HOP COME TAKE IT.. I TALK SHIT SO SERVE ME JUST LIKE I WOULD DO TO YOU. LET'S GET IT CRACKIN..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 660618
> 
> View attachment 660619
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE..:naughty::worship:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> See here we go again, your comin w/ something etc etc......well im not coming w/ shit.My cars here. So Thats fine your doing all this to get a car. Ill be here waiting as I've been:drama:. So there you go SD, this guy is on the boards running off at the mouth and has no car himself to do shit w/,but hes working on something. :werd: Doubt I'll be sick cause I really dont care what your coming w/. I dont want another car right now so if your trying to buy something just to out do me, your the man.


*OK FUCK IT I WILL RUSH A CAR OUT BUT I DONT WANNA HERE NO EXCUSES THAT IT AIN'T CLEAN ENOUGH AND ALL THIS OTHER BULL. IF YOU ****** WANNA REALLY HOP THAT BAD AGAINST ME I WILL BRING OUT A QUICK FIX JUST TO BUMPER CHECK YALL ALL ON THE SAME DAY AND THAN GO BACK TO WHAT I WAS DOING. SOUNDS FARE?

PS. I AIN'T WORKING ON SOMETHING SOMTHING IS ALREADY BEING WORKED ON AND I WOULD NEVER IN LIFE TRY TO OUT DO YOU DJ.:nono: 
YOU MY BOY AND I DON'T TRY TO OUT DO MY HOMIES..:h5: TRUTH IS I'M TRYING TO OUT DO MYSELF AND CONTINUE TO STEP MY GAME UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL TO COMPLETE ALL STAGES OF THE GAME BEFORE I RETIRE AND OFCOURSE STAY ON TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN.*:yes:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> HERE'S WHAT YOU SAID BUDDY...
> 
> 
> *YOU SAID I AIN'T DONE SHIT AND YOU AIN'T SEEN SHIT SO I HAD TOO REFRESH YOUR THOUGHT BECAUSE YOU HAVE SEEN IT..
> ...


Am i mistaken or was that lincoln done already and that trey was on stocks and never came out looking done at all. So what are you showing me that youve come w/???? Like I said, you post pics of cars that have never came out or done shit. Yeah you drive the cars, cool, but what does that mean?
It dont matter, fuck it. Continue to do your thang and more power to you. Im just gonna sit here and read and watch. This shit is retarded.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Right


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well hope everybody keep this up..everybody on here saying about clean cars n they r all out in traffic hope to c u guys at picnics n show n funraiser...


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey sorry to interrupt homies, anyone know whats up with chula vista 3rd ave tuesday cruise nights?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> What up anyone down to hit the Majestic function on sunday up in vanuys imma pull my duece up there.. Tryin to see if San Diego can come together and rep the town.. Fuck bangin on eachother lets go rep out of town and show these fools how we get down... All u STREET riders talkin how u are always in traffic well lets go... Yes ill be pullin my duece up there cuz my car isnt ready for the trip id rather be safe then sorry


ttt


----------



## GameOver_BigBoi (Apr 26, 2013)

There you go I see you can't stop putting my name in your fucking mouth this shit on the boards is between you and stefon you got 2 sides to you one min. your calling me saying whats up the next you on here talking SHIT!! and running your mouth like you the man I been doing this since before you where even in the lowrider scene and you know that ive taking out some heavy hitters. so whats it going be to take you out. SHIT!!! this has nothing to do with straight game you guys are doing your thang and im looking forward to a good summer but this jubronie has it coming to him. fake fake fake


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Na just like your pres said if u win he wins so if he talks Shit u all talk Shit ,so if he wants to clown me it like he clownin the my club ,no hard feelings homie what goes around comes right back around , and you know what I got so u should know what its going to take


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I do remember I bumper checked u last a ANIT seen u since ,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Am i mistaken or was that lincoln done already and that trey was on stocks and never came out looking done at all. So what are you showing me that youve come w/???? Like I said, you post pics of cars that have never came out or done shit. Yeah you drive the cars, cool, but what does that mean?
> It dont matter, fuck it. Continue to do your thang and more power to you. Im just gonna sit here and read and watch. This shit is retarded.


*YES YOU WERE MISTAKEN THE LINCOLN WAS NOT COMPLETLY DONE WHEN I GOT IT. IF IT WAS DONE I WOULDN'T OF HAD ANY ROOM TO DO ALL THIS.:twak:
DID IT HAVE GUTS?:no:

DID IT HAVE MUSIC OR TV'S?:no:

DID IT HAVE A SUNROOF WITH GOLD ROOF RACKS IN THE BACK?:no:

DID IT HAVE GOLD GRILL... GOLD STEERING?:no:

HOW BOUT ALL THIS EXTRA PATTERNS,FLAKE,24KTGOLD LEAFING,24KT MONEY BAG?

DID IT HAVE PAINTED WHEEL WELLS? LEAF AND PINSTRIP FRAME? GOLD DOOR HANDLES?:no:

REAL GATOR HEADS AND A BEAUTIFUL FULLY GOLD AND CHROME ENGRAVED GAME OVER PLAQUE..:no:

DID THE HOOD HAVE ALL THIS SHIT ON THE FRONT AND ON THE MIRRORS?:no:


NOW POST UP THE DONE UP PICTURES OF THIS CAR WHEN IT WAS FROM STR8 GAME... THIS CONVO HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU FRED AND NO DISRESPECT HOMIE I JUST HAVE TO SHOW YOUR MEMBERS THE DIFFERANCE... DJ WE WILL BE WAITING FOR YOUR PICTURES AND RESPONCE..:thumbsup:
AND YES JOSE THE PAINTER COMPLETLY SANDED THIS DOWN ADDED MORE CANDY PAINT,PATTERNS,FLAKE AND LEAFING THAN ADDED THAT SUPER WET WET CLEAR SO YOU DAAMN NEAR COULD SAY IT WAS REDONE BRO. MUCH LUV TO JOSE THE PAINTER!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OH YEA DJ I FORGET TO MENTION THE TRUNK WAS FULLY REDONE.. MUCH LUV TO NEW IMAGINE CUSTOMS AND BOTTOMS UP HYDRO'S FOR THE BLESSINGS..
AND DID YOU FORGET IT HAD PAINTED RIMS NOW CONVERTED INTO ALL GOLDY'S..
DJ YOU NEED TO POST THEM PICS OF THAT DONE LINCOLN STR8 GAME SOLD ME TODAY BECAUSE YOU LOOKING REAL FALONIEEISH RIGHT NOW SAYING YA'LL SOLD ME A DONE CAR..:rofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Na just like your pres said if u win he wins so if he talks Shit u all talk Shit ,so if he wants to clown me it like he clownin the my club ,no hard feelings homie what goes around comes right back around , and you know what I got so u should know what its going to take


*FOOL YOU TRIPPIN..:bowrofl: WHEN I CLOWN YOU IT'S YOU NOT YOUR CLUB. I DON'T SPEAK ON NAMES IN YOUR CLUB BUT IF YOU SPEAK UP SOME LIES INVOLVING YOUR CLUB OFCOURSE I SPEAK.
BUT YES A WIN IS A WIN FOR THE TEAM AND A LOSE IS A LOSE BUT ME CLOWNING YOU HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR CLUB.*:nono:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I got one :biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FOOL YOU TRIPPIN..:bowrofl: WHEN I CLOWN YOU IT'S YOU NOT YOUR CLUB. I DON'T SPEAK ON NAMES IN YOUR CLUB BUT IF YOU SPEAK UP SOME LIES INVOLVING YOUR CLUB OFCOURSE I SPEAK.
> BUT YES A WIN IS A WIN FOR THE TEAM AND A LOSE IS A LOSE BUT ME CLOWNING YOU HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR CLUB.*:nono:


You tripping. Fred said can he get a hop but he don't want to hop with junk and then u post up pic of my car taliking about what's this then Fred. Don't suger coat it homie


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> I got one :biggrin:


It look beter back then compared to now the car now looks like a bitch with to much damn makeup on LOL


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> I got one :biggrin:



i member that day,..,must be nice one day,..,.,


ima get on my hustle n see wat i can get up inda air


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Any body looking to pick up chrome Dayton adapters and 3wing knock offs let me know. Brand new in the boxes.


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lookin good Dj!! :biggrin::thumbsup:


drockone619 said:


> View attachment 660618
> 
> View attachment 660619
> 
> ...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES YOU WERE MISTAKEN THE LINCOLN WAS NOT COMPLETLY DONE WHEN I GOT IT. IF IT WAS DONE I WOULDN'T OF HAD ANY ROOM TO DO ALL THIS.:twak:
> DID IT HAVE GUTS?:no:
> 
> DID IT HAVE MUSIC OR TV'S?:no:
> ...


 I dont mean done as in you didnt do things to it. Im saying done as in already clean, you just add your touches to it. Its not like you had to start from blank. Cold part is, you did add your touches to make it yours, then you broke the trunk down and made it lay and play knowing we could have got this out the way a long time ago. :dunno: Look at it like this also, The car was clean enough already that from the day you bought the car, you didnt think once of nosing up w/ me and getting this out the way, having a little fun w/ it first.....(Since you did completely redo it anyway) You already had dreams of breaking the trunk down:sprint:. Whatever, your car looks good, do you man.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:'


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

china rider said:


> Any body looking to pick up chrome Dayton adapters and 3wing knock offs let me know. Brand new in the boxes.


 How much?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

All you riders sayin you are in the streets lets go rep up in L.A. sunday then come back to the lot here and do what it do... Straight Game and Gameover will still be at eachother when we get back in the town... The Majestics picnic should be a good one... I know Game Over been goin to L.A for a while so lets do it again... Imma trailer my Deuce cuz I haven't worked out all the bugs but fuck it lets go rep our town as ONE...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> All you riders sayin you are in the streets lets go rep up in L.A. sunday then come back to the lot here and do what it do... Straight Game and Gameover will still be at eachother when we get back in the town... The Majestics picnic should be a good one... I know Game Over been goin to L.A for a while so lets do it again... Imma trailer my Deuce cuz I haven't worked out all the bugs but fuck it lets go rep our town as ONE...


TTT! :h5:


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE IF THIS CAME WITH THE RIDE THAT WOULD'VE BEEN ONE HELL OF A COME UP!!!! :fool2: LOL


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

it was a good Sunday ,but dam who played a part in the Paisa Edition to hit over 90'' single. HITSQUAD ! To anyone who don't believe it any fucking time I still haven't got beat ! thx to GameOver, StraightGame for a good turn out and to my OG RAGTOP members for coming out to support me. Rauls hydraulics might make a come back very soon!!!


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> I have a set of 13x7x72 all chrome daytons with gold nipples. NO CURB RASH.. new tires zenith knock off and chip
> 
> 1400


Marty pm me your number


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> it was a good Sunday ,but dam who played a part in the Paisa Edition to hit over 90'' single. HITSQUAD ! thx to GameOver, StraightGame for a good turn out and to my OG RAGTOP members for coming out to support me. Rauls hydraulics might make a come back very soon!!!


 I knew that was raul out there... good to see him back real O.G. to this lowrider movement


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

CJAY said:


> View attachment 660835
> 
> 
> 
> BIGJOE IF THIS CAME WITH THE RIDE THAT WOULD'VE BEEN ONE HELL OF A COME UP!!!! :fool2: LOL


 I had her for a week


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> it was a good Sunday ,but dam who played a part in the Paisa Edition to hit over 90'' single. HITSQUAD ! thx to GameOver, StraightGame for a good turn out and to my OG RAGTOP members for coming out to support me. Rauls hydraulics might make a come back very soon!!!


Havent seen Raul since the Amigos cc shows in balboa. Glad to know he's back in town. Is he busting out another edition of el vaca??


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

dam!!:banghead:,mufucking !this shit sucks!.....shit aint comeing quicck enogh to copping a rider......,:rant:,....:angry:,....thats what i gett for that shit awhile bacc,....:tears:......:around:.....,fucc!,.....:fool2:itching to hit my own switch,.....:dunno:i wish i didnt fuccing swered myself on cheap pos shit,...........money dont come eazy to me.....:burn::guns:,..........,.....:420:im a gett fucced up now ,.....dream about shit......remisnes on shit.............,:banghead::420:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> it was a good Sunday ,but dam who played a part in the Paisa Edition to hit over 90'' single. HITSQUAD ! thx to GameOver, StraightGame for a good turn out and to my OG RAGTOP members for coming out to support me. Rauls hydraulics might make a come back very soon!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Amahury760 said:


> Havent seen Raul since the Amigos cc shows in balboa. Glad to know he's back in town. Is he busting out another edition of el vaca??


 if u know Raul u know its gonna be something hot and crazy


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> All you riders sayin you are in the streets lets go rep up in L.A. sunday then come back to the lot here and do what it do... Straight Game and Gameover will still be at eachother when we get back in the town... The Majestics picnic should be a good one... I know Game Over been goin to L.A for a while so lets do it again... Imma trailer my Deuce cuz I haven't worked out all the bugs but fuck it lets go rep our town as ONE...




I'm down big joe!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

lets roll we can grill and chilln Everyone is welcome I think its from 8 to 6 so we can go whenever everyone wants to meet


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> It look beter back then compared to now the car now looks like a bitch with to much damn makeup on LOL


*IT'S FUNNY YOU SAY THAT BECAUSE MOST OF US DAWGS LIKE FUCKIN THEM SAME BITCHES WITH ALL THAT MAKEUP...
NOW THIS IS WHAT WE CALL A TRUE HATER SD. WHEN I CLOWN I SPEAK THE REAL WHEN HE CLOWN HE'S FAKING BECAUSE I RECALL YOU SAYING THE LINCOLN IS KILLIN IT..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I dont mean done as in you didnt do things to it. Im saying done as in already clean, you just add your touches to it. Its not like you had to start from blank. Cold part is, you did add your touches to make it yours, then you broke the trunk down and made it lay and play knowing we could have got this out the way a long time ago. :dunno: Look at it like this also, The car was clean enough already that from the day you bought the car, you didnt think once of nosing up w/ me and getting this out the way, having a little fun w/ it first.....(Since you did completely redo it anyway) You already had dreams of breaking the trunk down:sprint:. Whatever, your car looks good, do you man.


*THERE'S ALOT OF US THAT BUY THEM DONE AND ADD OUR OWN TWIST.. ME,TONE,FRED,MANNY,HATT JUST TO NAME A FEW OF US. 
I BROKE THE CAR DOWN AND DIDN'T WANNA HOP IT BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANNA HOP IT. MAYBE AFTER I'M DONE COLLECTING THESE TROPHY'S AND VIDEO TIME I MIGHT PUT THE STUFF BACK IN IT. I MEAN I DO STILL HAVE EVERYTHING I TOOK OUT. WE WILL SEE THE KIDS IS STRESSING ME TO DO SO. THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRA BRA UNLIKE HATER TONE. 
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> All you riders sayin you are in the streets lets go rep up in L.A. sunday then come back to the lot here and do what it do... Straight Game and Gameover will still be at eachother when we get back in the town... The Majestics picnic should be a good one... I know Game Over been goin to L.A for a while so lets do it again... Imma trailer my Deuce cuz I haven't worked out all the bugs but fuck it lets go rep our town as ONE...


*GAME OVER WOULD BIG JOE BUT IT'S KIND OF A LATE NOTICE FOR US AND WE ARE TRULY TRYING TO GET THESE CARS READY FOR WAR MODE. WISH WE COULD JOIN YOU HOMIE AND YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT TEAMING UP AND GOING TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. GAME OVER IS WIT TEAMING UP WITH STR8 GAME AND THE REST OF THE CITY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN.
BUT RIGHT NOW GAME OVER GOTTA KEEP OUR FLAG FLYING HIGH IN THE SKY. DRIVE SAFE AND THAT DUECE IS GOING TO REP THE TOWN IN A MAJOR WAY I ALREADY KNOW.*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> if u know Raul u know its gonna be something hot and crazy


Hell yeah, like u said those who know just knwo?Raul always came up with something Krazy.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S FUNNY YOU SAY THAT BECAUSE MOST OF US DAWGS LIKE FUCKIN THEM SAME BITCHES WITH ALL THAT MAKEUP...
> NOW THIS IS WHAT WE CALL A TRUE HATER SD. WHEN I CLOWN I SPEAK THE REAL WHEN HE CLOWN HE'S FAKING BECAUSE I RECALL YOU SAYING THE LINCOLN IS KILLIN IT..*


Na when u speak its not real , just like u was speaking all this Shit about retire me Sunday and pulled up in a van and the you said any day during the week will be better I showed up to your house and you still dident do Shit you be faking like a mother fucker gee keep it 100. And I'm far from a hater only a hater would take pics of my game over battle scares and turn around and say this lac is raggedy , look at this look at that , mother fucker look at you with rider and scared to bring it out on Sunday because you already know what's going to happen to it me and my members are going to serve it and you don't want that to happen do you 

Straight game to the mother fucken top


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THERE'S ALOT OF US THAT BUY THEM DONE AND ADD OUR OWN TWIST.. ME,TONE,FRED,MANNY,HATT JUST TO NAME A FEW OF US.
> I BROKE THE CAR DOWN AND DIDN'T WANNA HOP IT BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANNA HOP IT. MAYBE AFTER I'M DONE COLLECTING THESE TROPHY'S AND VIDEO TIME I MIGHT PUT THE STUFF BACK IN IT. I MEAN I DO STILL HAVE EVERYTHING I TOOK OUT. WE WILL SEE THE KIDS IS STRESSING ME TO DO SO. THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRA BRA UNLIKE HATER TONE.
> *


I MEAN I'M NOT HATEN LIKE U HATER FON YOU JUST GOT YOUR OWN TASTE THAT STRAIGHT GAME ANIT FEELING THAT'S ALL


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THERE'S ALOT OF US THAT BUY THEM DONE AND ADD OUR OWN TWIST.. ME,TONE,FRED,MANNY,HATT JUST TO NAME A FEW OF US.
> I BROKE THE CAR DOWN AND DIDN'T WANNA HOP IT BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANNA HOP IT. MAYBE AFTER I'M DONE COLLECTING THESE TROPHY'S AND VIDEO TIME I MIGHT PUT THE STUFF BACK IN IT. I MEAN I DO STILL HAVE EVERYTHING I TOOK OUT. WE WILL SEE THE KIDS IS STRESSING ME TO DO SO. THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRA BRA UNLIKE HATER TONE.
> *


I MEAN I'M NOT HATING HATER FON I JUST SAY YOU GOT YOUR OWN TWIST THAT WE ANIT FILLING. THAT'S ALL IT CAN GO FOR ANYONE ONE SHIT


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to be hitting up down town tonight. Any one want to cruze with hit me up.


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> All you riders sayin you are in the streets lets go rep up in L.A. sunday then come back to the lot here and do what it do... Straight Game and Gameover will still be at eachother when we get back in the town... The Majestics picnic should be a good one... I know Game Over been goin to L.A for a while so lets do it again... Imma trailer my Deuce cuz I haven't worked out all the bugs but fuck it lets go rep our town as ONE...


What part of LA is this picnic at? We plan to go to Crenshaw this Sunday but if SD rolls, we down to roll with you guys at rep SD.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> lets roll we can grill and chilln Everyone is welcome I think its from 8 to 6 so we can go whenever everyone wants to meet


*CHANGE OF PLANS BIG JOE.. GAME OVER JUST MIGHT TAKE A RIDA AND TAIL BEHIND YOU HOMIE. NO PROMISE BUT IT'S BEING TALKED ABOUT RIGHT NOW.
BUT IF WE DO GO...WE ONLY GOING FOR THE PICNIC PUT IN WORK THAN WE COMING BACK TO SD TO PUT IN MORE WORK... ILL KEEP YOU POSTED*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Na when u speak its not real , just like u was speaking all this Shit about retire me Sunday and pulled up in a van and the you said any day during the week will be better I showed up to your house and you still dident do Shit you be faking like a mother fucker gee keep it 100. And I'm far from a hater only a hater would take pics of my game over battle scares and turn around and say this lac is raggedy , look at this look at that , mother fucker look at you with rider and scared to bring it out on Sunday because you already know what's going to happen to it me and my members are going to serve it and you don't want that to happen do you
> Straight game to the mother fucken top


*LISTEN MY NIGG GAME OVER IS GOING TO RETIRE PERIOD. IT MIGHT NOT HAVE HAPPEN SUNDAY BUT IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN AND YOU KNOW IT ALREADY.
YOU SHOWED UP TO MY PAD TO KICK IT NOT TO HOP. THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE.
I WASN'T HATEIN ON YOUR LAC I WAS SPEAKING THE FACTS.. WHAT THE FUCK HOPPIN HAS TO DO WITH THIS?!?

AND SO WHAT I PULLED UP IN THE GAME OVER VAN WHAT DOES THAT MEAN BRO?
TRUST ME YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS WILL HAVE YOUR SHOT TO SERVE ME, IT AIN'T MY FAULT I HAVE CHOICES TO PICK FROM.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

china rider said:


> I'm going to be hitting up down town tonight. Any one want to cruze with hit me up.


im down bro hit me up lmk today is the elcajon cruise also


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I MEAN I'M NOT HATEN LIKE U HATER FON YOU JUST GOT YOUR OWN TASTE THAT STRAIGHT GAME ANIT FEELING THAT'S ALL


*WHY WOULD I CARE HOW YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS FEEL ABOUT MY TASTE WHEN MY TASTE GOT ME MORE PROPS AND EXPOSURE LAST SUMMER THAN YOUR WHOLE LOWRIDIN CAREER?:bowrofl:
ONCE AGAIN YOUR SPEAKING FOR ALL OF STR8 GAME WHEN MORE THAN HAVE OF THE GAME GAVE ME PROPS ON THE LINCOLN INCLUDIN YOURSELF. 
REAL RECONIZE REAL AND FOR YOU TO SAY THE LINCOLN HAS TO MUCH MAKE UP AND YOU AND YOUR CLUB AIN'T FEELING IT.. MAKES YOU AND THE CLUB SINCE YOU BROUGHT THEM UP LOOK LIKE WHAT?!?:tongue: BUT I KNOW YOUR NOT A FACTOR TO SPEAK UP FOR THE CLUB SO IMMA USE MY BRAINS AND KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT WHEN YOU SPEAK UP FOR THEM. MUCH LUV TO STR8 GAME I KNOW BETTER HOMIES!:thumbsup:
I'M NOT SAYING EVERYONE HAS TO LIKE THE LINCOLN BUT IT IS A NICE PEACE OF ART. NOBODY AIN'T FUCKIN WITH MONEY IN THA BANK EXCEPT "RAGTOWN" AND YOU KNOW IT! 
SO STOP HATEIN *****...:thumbsdown: GAME OVER KILLIN IT WITH THIS LINCOLN!!!


*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You know damn well I ANIT at your pad to kick it get the fuck out of here with your bullshit I was there to bumper check the fuck out of regaurdless of what my Shit looks like . And if I'm not a factor then why the fuck you always trying to get me in your club then , keep it real there no future in frontin you know that ,that's why u still ANIT posted up that pic when I was at your pad because it says it all


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY WOULD I CARE HOW YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS FEEL ABOUT MY TASTE WHEN MY TASTE GOT ME MORE PROPS AND EXPOSURE LAST SUMMER THAN YOUR WHOLE LOWRIDIN CAREER?:bowrofl:
> ONCE AGAIN YOUR SPEAKING FOR ALL OF STR8 GAME WHEN MORE THAN HAVE OF THE GAME GAVE ME PROPS ON THE LINCOLN INCLUDIN YOURSELF.
> REAL RECONIZE REAL AND FOR YOU TO SAY THE LINCOLN HAS TO MUCH MAKE UP AND YOU AND YOUR CLUB AIN'T FEELING IT.. MAKES YOU AND THE CLUB SINCE YOU BROUGHT THEM UP LOOK LIKE WHAT?!?:tongue: BUT I KNOW YOUR NOT A FACTOR TO SPEAK UP FOR THE CLUB SO IMMA USE MY BRAINS AND KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT WHEN YOU SPEAK UP FOR THEM. MUCH LUV TO STR8 GAME I KNOW BETTER HOMIES!:thumbsup:
> I'M NOT SAYING EVERYONE HAS TO LIKE THE LINCOLN BUT IT IS A NICE PEACE OF ART. NOBODY AIN'T FUCKIN WITH MONEY IN THA BANK EXCEPT "RAGTOWN" AND YOU KNOW IT!
> ...


The grape is killing that !!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHY WOULD I CARE HOW YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS FEEL ABOUT MY TASTE WHEN MY TASTE GOT ME MORE PROPS AND EXPOSURE LAST SUMMER THAN YOUR WHOLE LOWRIDIN CAREER?:bowrofl:
> ONCE AGAIN YOUR SPEAKING FOR ALL OF STR8 GAME WHEN MORE THAN HAVE OF THE GAME GAVE ME PROPS ON THE LINCOLN INCLUDIN YOURSELF.
> REAL RECONIZE REAL AND FOR YOU TO SAY THE LINCOLN HAS TO MUCH MAKE UP AND YOU AND YOUR CLUB AIN'T FEELING IT.. MAKES YOU AND THE CLUB SINCE YOU BROUGHT THEM UP LOOK LIKE WHAT?!?:tongue: BUT I KNOW YOUR NOT A FACTOR TO SPEAK UP FOR THE CLUB SO IMMA USE MY BRAINS AND KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT WHEN YOU SPEAK UP FOR THEM. MUCH LUV TO STR8 GAME I KNOW BETTER HOMIES!:thumbsup:
> I'M NOT SAYING EVERYONE HAS TO LIKE THE LINCOLN BUT IT IS A NICE PEACE OF ART. NOBODY AIN'T FUCKIN WITH MONEY IN THA BANK EXCEPT "RAGTOWN" AND YOU KNOW IT!
> ...


Are red 2005 tc is Shitn on that the one cuzzie has


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,bump,zeet zeet zzzzzeeeeeetttttttt!!!!,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> You know damn well I ANIT at your pad to kick it get the fuck out of here with your bullshit I was there to bumper check the fuck out of regaurdless of what my Shit looks like . And if I'm not a factor then why the fuck you always trying to get me in your club then , keep it real there no future in frontin you know that ,that's why u still ANIT posted up that pic when I was at your pad because it says it all


*ONCE AGAIN YOU CAME TO HAPPILY KICK IT ON THE BLOCK. MY BAD YOU ARE A FUTURE FACTOR BECAUSE ABOUT TIME I'M DONE CLOWING WITH YOU. YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO KEEP IT REAL WHICH WILL THAN ADVANCE YOU INTO A FACTOR...:yes:
YEA WE ASK YOU TO JOIN A TIME OR TWO DUE TO YOU VENTING A BEING THE BLACK SHEEP AT THE TIME.:tears: YOU WERE IN OUR BACK YARD MORE THAN YOUR CLUB YARD FOR 2 YEARS PLUS. HOW THE HELL YOU THINK YOUR ON THE BUMPER ALL OF SUDDEN? GAME OVER SEEN A LOWRIDER PATNA DOWN AND WE DECIDED TO SHOW OUR LUV AND THIS WAS THE THANKS WE GET...:rant: HERE'S THOSE PICS YOU WANT ME TOO POST IF YOU ASK YOU SHALL RECEIVE.
SAY CHEESE TONE.. LOOKS MORE LIKE HAPPY DAYS THAN YOU COMING TO PULL UP TO SERVE SOMEONE...:bowrofl:

AFTER HAPPILY CHILLEN ROB AND I FOLLOWED TONE DOWN UNTIL HE NEEDED TO MAKE HIS TURN TO HIS CLUB BACK YARD STREET. 
CAN I GET A AMEN BROTHA TONE?*:angel:

*STILL FOLLOWING YOU BROTHA TONE. NOW WHY WOULD I STILL BE FOLLOWING A MAN THAT JUST PULLED UP AT MY HOUSE TO SERVE ME?!? IF ANYTHING I WOULD BE GOING TO GRAB ONE OF MY MEMBERS CARS LIKE YOU GUYS SAY I ALWAYS DO..*:bowrofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> The grape is killing that !!!!


*IM BLESSED THAT THE GRAPE IS KILLIN MY LINCOLN!**:biggrin:** LET ME EXPLAIN THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN YOU AND I.
I'M HAPPY IF MY MEMBERS CAR LOOKS BETTER THAN MINE BECAUSE #1 WE REP THE SAME TEAM #2 I CAN JUMP IN AND DRIVE THE GRAPE ANYDAY OF THE WEEK AND FEEL GOOD.:naughty:
CAN YOU DO THE SAME AND DO YOU FEEL THE SAME WITH YOUR CLUB?!?:scrutinize:
FAMILY/CLUB/HOMIE/FRIEND IT'S ALL THE SAME GAME OVER DON'T COMPETE AGAINST EACH OTHER...*







sg90rider said:


> Are red 2005 tc is Shitn on that the one cuzzie has


*CONGRADULATION THAT YA'LLS RED 05 TC IS SHITN ON MONEY IN THA BANK.:thumbsup: BUT I HAVE ONE ? FOR YOU MY BROTHA...:yes:
IF IT'S SO SHITIN WHY IN THE HELL DON'T YA'LL HAVE NONE OF THESE AND I'M STEADY COLLECTING THEM??:rimshot::bowrofl:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm done with you Fon your fake as a 3 dollar bill homie you got more pics of a mofo them the police


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> I'm done with you Fon your fake as a 3 dollar bill homie you got more pics of a mofo them the police


*SOMETIMES I WISH I COULD BE FAKE MY NIGG THAN MAYBE MOFO'S LIKE YOURSELF WOULD THINK I'M REAL..:rimshot:
I DO ADMIT I DO HAVE ALOT OF PICS BROTHA.:yes: IT'S A SPECIAL APP MY SMART SON SHOWED ME..:angel: THANK GOD FOR MY SON AND THANK GOD FOR THE PERSON THAT CREATED THAT SPECIAL APP BECAUSE IF I DIDN'T HAVE IT. MY PHOTO ALBUM WOULD BE HELLA SHORT LIKE YOURS..*:bowrofl:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

OMAR760 said:


> What part of LA is this picnic at? We plan to go to Crenshaw this Sunday but if SD rolls, we down to roll with you guys at rep SD.


 Woodley park in vanuys


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *CHANGE OF PLANS BIG JOE.. GAME OVER JUST MIGHT TAKE A RIDA AND TAIL BEHIND YOU HOMIE. NO PROMISE BUT IT'S BEING TALKED ABOUT RIGHT NOW.
> BUT IF WE DO GO...WE ONLY GOING FOR THE PICNIC PUT IN WORK THAN WE COMING BACK TO SD TO PUT IN MORE WORK... ILL KEEP YOU POSTED*


 I hope so id like to see you guys shut it down im just goin for the picnic then commin home...


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm letting the car do the talking ,my inches are ENDLESS !


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

GameOvers Tomcat killing the bumper


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm letting the car do the talking ,my inches are ENDLESS !


Man this was good shit on Sunday gotta keep it going. But hell call me dumb or crazy from that these cars look close to me or call me crazy.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

It was a good hop both cars high and close when both on the bumper


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

:yessad:


----------



## them st hopper86 (May 1, 2013)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm letting the car do the talking ,my inches are ENDLESS !


nice


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> JUST CHECKING IN TO SEE IF g.O. GOT SOMETHING READY FOR ME STREET CAR TODAY.
> I MEAN ITS ALL DAY ALL THE TIME LOWRIDIN RIGHT THATS WHAT U SAID
> WHAT IT DOOOOO


*IT'S NOW THURSDAY AND GAME OVER STILL WAITING FOR A ANSWER.. YOU POSTED THIS ON MONDAY, YOU SAID THURSDAY GIVE US A TIME. IF NOT WE WILL SEE YA'LL SUNDAY! YA'LL WANNA GET IT IN BEFORE THE NBA GAME COME ON OR AFTER?
WE TRY TO STAY READY SO WE DON'T HAVE TO GET READY!! *


----------



## klowninhard (Apr 17, 2013)

Let us know if its going down, so we could get some good coverage out there


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm letting the car do the talking ,my inches are ENDLESS !





RagTopsPitbull said:


> GameOvers Tomcat killing the bumper



Lookin good SD...Keep it up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

LORD KNOWS I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT TO BREAK YOU GUYS OFF UNFORTUNATELY I GOT TO MUCH DAMN POWER RUNNING TO THE ASS END OF THIS BABY (YOU KNOW SNATCHING THE ASS OFF THE GROUND SOME REAL STREET SHIT) BUT SEE BELOW 











FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S NOW THURSDAY AND GAME OVER STILL WAITING FOR A ANSWER.. YOU POSTED THIS ON MONDAY, YOU SAID THURSDAY GIVE US A TIME. IF NOT WE WILL SEE YA'LL SUNDAY! YA'LL WANNA GET IT IN BEFORE THE NBA GAME COME ON OR AFTER?
> WE TRY TO STAY READY SO WE DON'T HAVE TO GET READY!! *


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:guns:


61chev said:


> LORD KNOWS I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT TO BREAK YOU GUYS OFF UNFORTUNATELY I GOT TO MUCH DAMN POWER RUNNING TO THE ASS END OF THIS BABY (YOU KNOW SNATCHING THE ASS OFF THE GROUND SOME REAL STREET SHIT) BUT SEE BELOW
> View attachment 661563


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Love to see you all out there. Register online @ www.Magic925.com GameOver Killed last year with TV inspired clip for the masses LIVE on TV. Thanks for the support guys.

Cruising to Grand Ave in ESCO on July 19th if you all wanna roll or meet us out there.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> LORD KNOWS I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT TO BREAK YOU GUYS OFF UNFORTUNATELY I GOT TO MUCH DAMN POWER RUNNING TO THE ASS END OF THIS BABY (YOU KNOW SNATCHING THE ASS OFF THE GROUND SOME REAL STREET SHIT) BUT SEE BELOW


*VERY NICE MY BROTHA AND I AGREE WITH THAT POWER TO THE BACK AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU SNATCH HER UP REAL RIDAZ LUV A HOTT REAR BUT I THINK THE FRONT IS MORE IMPORTANT RIGHT NOW.

IN MY STEVE URKEL VOICE....:rimshot: CUT THE SHANANAGINZ AND LETS LET THESE FRONT ENDS DO WHAT THEY SUPPOSE TO DO AND THAT CAR YOUR TALKING ABOUT DIDN'T LEAVE THE GROUND ANYWAY SO BRING THE OTHER TWO THAT DID. OR 1 CAR VS YOUR 2 CARS..:naughty:
GAME OVER WHAT IT DOO DOO!!:bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61chev said:


> LORD KNOWS I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT TO BREAK YOU GUYS OFF UNFORTUNATELY I GOT TO MUCH DAMN POWER RUNNING TO THE ASS END OF THIS BABY (YOU KNOW SNATCHING THE ASS OFF THE GROUND SOME REAL STREET SHIT) BUT SEE BELOW


*DAAMN MY BAD MY DUDE...:naughty: I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THAT SHIT WAS SNAP IN HALF. I HAD TO DOUBLE LOOK AT THE PIC. 
TAKE YOUR TIME AND HANDLE YOUR BIZ BRA BRA.. IN THE MEAN TIME BRING THEM OTHER HOPPERS OUT.*


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

You are right it is Thursday so let meet a Kmart @ 7:30


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *VERY NICE MY BROTHA AND I AGREE WITH THAT POWER TO THE BACK AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU SNATCH HER UP REAL RIDAZ LUV A HOTT REAR BUT I THINK THE FRONT IS MORE IMPORTANT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> IN MY STEVE URKEL VOICE....:rimshot: CUT THE SHANANAGINZ AND LETS LET THESE FRONT ENDS DO WHAT THEY SUPPOSE TO DO AND THAT CAR YOUR TALKING ABOUT DIDN'T LEAVE THE GROUND ANYWAY SO BRING THE OTHER TWO THAT DID. OR 1 CAR VS YOUR 2 CARS..:naughty:
> GAME OVER WHAT IT DOO DOO!!:bowrofl:*


We waiting .... Come on!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> We waiting .... Come on!!


*DAAMN I'M WATCHING THE GAME.. I SAID LET'S DO IT BEFORE OR AFTER NOT AT HALF TIME BUT FUCK IT LETS DO IT I GOT COX DVR SO I WILL PRESS RECORD..
*


don-don said:


> You are right it is Thursday so let meet a Kmart @ 7:30


*WE WILL BE A LIL LATE MY NIGG BECAUSE MY PHONE IS JUST RINGING WHEN MR.FRED SAID HE WOULD CALL ME BACK AND LET ME KNOW.
SEE YA'LL SHORTLY!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN I'M WATCHING THE GAME.. I SAID LET'S DO IT BEFORE OR AFTER NOT AT HALF TIME BUT FUCK IT LETS DO IT I GOT COX DVR SO I WILL PRESS RECORD..
> *
> 
> *WE WILL BE A LIL LATE MY NIGG BECAUSE MY PHONE IS JUST RINGING WHEN MR.FRED SAID HE WOULD CALL ME BACK AND LET ME KNOW.
> SEE YA'LL SHORTLY!*


U know paisas don't give a fuck about basketball... Lol


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,wat he sed,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> U know paisas don't give a fuck about basketball... Lol




Hahaha good one !!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

The Game is Here


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> The Game is Here


damn i didnt get to make it tonight i didnt know it was going down but i see the monte is fuckin working


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> damn i didnt get to make it tonight i didnt know it was going down but i see the monte is fuckin working


:thumbsup: yessir


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup: yessir


You know the deal bro, pictures or it didn't happen??


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Where all the vids at of the other cars gameover and straight game


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> The Game is Here


*SO FAR SO GOOD FELLAS...:thumbsup: JUST GOT BACK HOME AND IT FEELS SAFE TO SAY THIS SUMMER IS GOING TO BE ON LIKE DONKY KONG!!:yes:*


----------



## klowninhard (Apr 17, 2013)

SNEAK PREVIEW OF WHATS TO COME ON KLOWNIN HARD VOL.2

THURSDAY NITE HOP. 
STRAIGHT GAME VS. GAME OVER CC


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

klowninhard said:


> SNEAK PREVIEW OF WHATS TO COME ON KLOWNIN HARD VOL.2
> 
> THURSDAY NITE HOP.
> STRAIGHT GAME VS. GAME OVER CC


*THANKS AND NICE VIDEO KLOWIN HARD.:thumbsup: I MISSED THE HOP AND DIDN'T KNOW WHO REALLY WON. BOTH SIDES SAYING THEY WON BUT AFTER WATCHING THE VIDEO UMMM....:drama:
I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO BORROW 61 CHEVY QOUTES ON THIS ONE...*:no:



61chev said:


> Man this was good shit on THURSDAY gotta keep it going. But hell call me dumb or crazy from that these cars look close to me or call me crazy.


*YA'LL 2 LICKIN WE 3 LICKIN BUT PERSONALLY I THINK THE CUTTY LOOKS HIGHER NOT BECAUSE HE'S MY MEMBER EITHER AND ITS A SINGLE PUMP VS A DOUBLE BUT NO EXCUSES.
WE GOT SOMETHING WITH 2 PUMPS TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT AND WE STILL GONNA CONTINUE TO BUMPER CHECK AND SERVE CATS WITH THIS SINGLE PUMP CUTTY GAME OVER STYLE! MUCH AND RESPECT TO ALL AND HAVE A BLESSED NIGHT.*


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS AND NICE VIDEO KLOWIN HARD.:thumbsup: I MISSED THE HOP AND DIDN'T KNOW WHO REALLY WON. BOTH SIDES SAYING THEY WON BUT AFTER WATCHING THE VIDEO UMMM....:drama:
> I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO BORROW 61 CHEVY QOUTES ON THIS ONE...*:no:
> 
> *YA'LL 2 LICKIN WE 3 LICKIN BUT PERSONALLY I THINK THE CUTTY LOOKS HIGHER NOT BECAUSE HE'S MY MEMBER EITHER AND ITS A SINGLE PUMP VS A DOUBLE BUT NO EXCUSES.
> WE GOT SOMETHING WITH 2 PUMPS TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT AND WE STILL GONNA CONTINUE TO BUMPER CHECK AND SERVE CATS WITH THIS SINGLE PUMP CUTTY GAME OVER STYLE! MUCH AND RESPECT TO ALL AND HAVE A BLESSED NIGHT.*


 single ,double that shit don't matter anymore :no: just like how people can't cry about weight now either  but I'm happy with what's goin on with my LS : 2pumps(check) 2licks(check) zero chumps(check) V8(check) freewaybound(checkmate) and its only gonna get better :thumbsup:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

this Mofo is working!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> single ,double that shit don't matter anymore :no: just like how people can't cry about weight now either  but I'm happy with what's goin on with my LS : 2pumps(check) 2licks(check) zero chumps(check) V8(check) freewaybound(checkmate) and its only gonna get better :thumbsup:


*I'M GLAD YOU SAID THAT..:yes: SINGLE,DOUBLE, THAT SHIT DON'T MATTER ANYMORE JUST LIKE CHROME OR NO CHROME DON'T MATTER ON A HOPPER AND SOME CRY ABOUT WEIGHT AND SOME CRY ABOUT CHROME AT THE END OF THE DAY IT'S ALL AN EXCUSE. SO ME AND YOU HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON THIS MORNING BRA BRA.:h5: 
THAT IS SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG!
IMMA TELL MY MEMBERS AND YOU TELL YOURS THE SAME..:thumbsup: I'M HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR LS ALSO HOMIE GAME OVER AIN'T HATING THAT THANG WORKING. I JUST WANNA SEE HOW IT'S GONNA WORK NEXT TO ONE OF OUR DOUBLES...:rimshot:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DIS DA SAN DIEGO GUY!!! 
"To all you lil pockets ill be back to end yalls career like i did last time sooner than you think.!!!":shocked:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DIS DA SAN DIEGO GUY!!!
> "To all you lil pockets ill be back to end yalls career like i did last time sooner than you think.!!!":shocked:*


*
DAAMN MY ***** I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO READ AND WATCH THE VIDEO WHILE I CLEANED AND FED MY DOGS NOT GO BIG ON HERE.:dunno:
WELL THEY DID SPEAK ON YOUR NAME LAST NIGHT NOT EVEN KNOWING YOU IN MUTIPLE LABS..:drama: 
THE LORD SAID IF YOU ASK YOU SHALL RECEIVE. :yes:*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I'M GLAD YOU SAID THAT..:yes: SINGLE,DOUBLE, THAT SHIT DON'T MATTER ANYMORE JUST LIKE CHROME OR NO CHROME DON'T MATTER ON A HOPPER AND SOME CRY ABOUT WEIGHT AND SOME CRY ABOUT CHROME AT THE END OF THE DAY IT'S ALL AN EXCUSE. SO ME AND YOU HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON THIS MORNING BRA BRA.:h5:
> THAT IS SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG!
> IMMA TELL MY MEMBERS AND YOU TELL YOURS THE SAME..:thumbsup: I'M HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR LS ALSO HOMIE GAME OVER AIN'T HATING THAT THANG WORKING. I JUST WANNA SEE HOW IT'S GONNA WORK NEXT TO ONE OF OUR DOUBLES...:rimshot:*


 well if u guys hurry up and bring 1 out we can really see :thumbsup: ain't nothing wrong with chrome tho , that's what I meant by its only gonna get better. And thnks on the props


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Endless custom just 2loww . Comming out with some hot chromed the fuck out shit to.from mild to wild.going to be good.remeber your car reflects you and your club.the better she looks the better she works is better for you and your club. Manny your shit is working.


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DIS DA SAN DIEGO GUY!!!
> "To all you lil pockets ill be back to end yalls career like i did last time sooner than you think.!!!":shocked:*[/QUOTE
> 
> OH SHIT STRAIGHTG WE BETTER RUN AND HIDE
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ShortRound said:


> Endless custom just 2loww . Comming out with some hot chromed the fuck out shit to.from mild to wild.going to be good.remeber your car reflects you and your club.the better she looks the better she works is better for you and your club. Manny your shit is working.


Thanks dog. It got that Endless touch


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DIS DA SAN DIEGO GUY!!!
> "To all you lil pockets ill be back to end yalls career like i did last time sooner than you think.!!!":shocked:*


Hey look who came out of hiding gosh dogget the only who quit riding was YOU. ***** don't threaten us with a good time come on get in where you fit in. And so you got money now lol we got money too you think after you got yours they stopped making it blow that smoke some where else you are not a factor to us


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DIS DA SAN DIEGO GUY!!!
> "To all you lil pockets ill be back to end yalls career like i did last time sooner than you think.!!!":shocked:*


Fuckin clown ass *****!


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

If anyone has some Stock cadi upper a arms let me know. Looking to put new arms on the Cadillac. Thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lookin good Manny ... Anyone tryin to hit the Majestics picnic?


----------



## cholomike (Jul 12, 2012)

Tomas rocking the Single pump looking good G.


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

cholomike said:


> Tomas rocking the Single pump looking good G.


He out here doin it single pump from san Diego to La putting it Down


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,clowning in full fuzzy efects!!!!!, get ready yall!!!!! Yall gon see patterns in ur,eyes!!!!, lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tomas has been putting it down a long while now... good shit to all the hoppers


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> well if u guys hurry up and bring 1 out we can really see :thumbsup: ain't nothing wrong with chrome tho , that's what I meant by its only gonna get better. And thnks on the props


*IF WE HURRRY UP? GAME OVER BEEN OUT HERE 365 STR8 PUTTING IN WORK! REMEMBER STR8 GAME IS BACK AND IT DON'T STOP SO TRUST ME IT'S COMIN FOR YA..
ACTUALLY ONE MIGHT BE HERE NEXT SUNDAY BUT YOUR NAME IS NOT FIRST ON THE HIT LIST BUT I'M SURE HE'S GONNA PULL UP AFTER HE WORK YOUR MEMBERS FIRST.*:yes:




devil619 said:


> Fuckin clown ass *****!


*LET'S KEEP IT LOWRIDEIN GENTLEMEN...:yes:*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IF WE HURRRY UP? GAME OVER BEEN OUT HERE 365 STR8 PUTTING IN WORK! REMEMBER STR8 GAME IS BACK AND IT DON'T STOP SO TRUST ME IT'S COMIN FOR YA..
> ACTUALLY ONE MIGHT BE HERE NEXT SUNDAY BUT YOUR NAME IS NOT FIRST ON THE HIT LIST BUT I'M SURE HE'S GONNA PULL UP AFTER HE WORK YOUR MEMBERS FIRST.*:yes:
> 
> ]


 you got that right... THE GAME DONT STOP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Rondawg1 said:


> He out here doin it single pump from san Diego to La putting it Down


:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> Endless custom just 2loww . Comming out with some hot chromed the fuck out shit to.from mild to wild.going to be good.remeber your car reflects you and your club.the better she looks the better she works is better for you and your club. Manny your shit is working.


*GLAD TO HEAR YA'LL COMING OUT CLEAN ENDLESS CUSTOMS/JUST 2LOW.:thumbsup: I'M EVEN MORE GLAD AND BLESSED THAT GAME OVER SDCC DON'T HAVE THAT PROBLEM WHEN IT COMES TO MAKING OUR CLUB LOOK GOOD. WE DID IT WITH NORMAL LOOKING CARS. NOTHING OFF THE WALL.
IT TAKES A GROUP OF MEN THAT IS ON THE SAME MISSION AND EARN THEY RESPECT TO GET THERE RESPECT AND THAT WILL TAKE ANY CLUB TO THE TOP...
LET ME SHARE WHAT HELP GAME OVER GET FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP....:yes:

**


xavierthexman said:



GameOver Killed last year with TV inspired clip for the masses LIVE on TV. Thanks for the support guys.

Click to expand...

VIDEO SHOOT...

MORE VIDEO SHOOTS...

LOWRIDER FEST... NO CHROME 1ST PLACE

L.A TRIPS PUTTING IN MAJOR WORK. NO CHROME ALL EYES ON US..

HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN AT J STREET. NO CHROME ALL EYES ON US..

SUPPORTING ALL OUR SD CLUB PICNICS. WE AT STR8 GAMES RIGHT HERE.

AZTLAN RIGHT HERE.. LAST ONES IN THE LOT CLEANING UP OUR MESS..

SUPPORTING SOME RAPPER CATS MUSIC ALBUM.

KICKIN BACK WITH OUR FELLOW SD LOWRIDERS LEAVING L.A FROM PUTTING IN WORK.. SD AS ONE..

LET OUR PATNA FROM ANOTHER CLUB TAKE PICS WITH THE NEW IMAGE BITCHES.. IT'S ALL LUV!!

GAME OVER SUPPORT ALL DVD MEN GOT THEM ALL ON SPEED DAIL. 

GAME OVER THE FIRST TO MAKE IT ON A BIG FISH COVER. KLOWNIN HARD,SED TV AND YASTUVO NEXT

*RAN INTO OUR LOWRIDER FOLKS AT THE MONSTER JAM AND MADE IT A LOWRIDER JAM. ALL LUV NO COLOR LINES....

*AT THE END OF THE DAY GAME OVER JUDGE HEART NOT CARS... YOU CAN BUILD A CAR AND ADD CHROME THAT DON'T MAKE YOUR CLUB!!
MEN THAT HEARTS IS SOLID AND THAT ARE MEN OF GOD MAKES A LEGIT CLUB AND WILL OUT DO ANY CLUB WITH JUST NICE CARS THAT LOOK GOOD... REAL SHIT!!*


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunday famart ,lets get ruler or some shit ,the Paisa ain't close to shit


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

cholomike said:


> Tomas rocking the Single pump looking good G.





Rondawg1 said:


> He out here doin it single pump from san Diego to La putting it Down


*LOOK FELLAS THEY KNOW WHAT IT DOO.. TOMAS SINGLE PUMP GIVIN THIS DOUBLE PUMP A RUN FOR IT'S MONEY AND I PERSONALLY THINK TOMAS SHIT LOOKS HIGHER AND CRASHIN THE BUMPER HARDER BUT MANNY IS GETTING THERE WITH HELLA POWER AND 2 LICKS BUT IT'S A DOUBLE PUMP WHAT DO YOU EXPECT!!
NO DISRESPECT MANNY JUST LETTING MY MEMBERS KNOW WHAT IT IS AND TO CONTINUE TO FEEL GOOD AND PLEASE KEEP THAT LS GOING..*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> this Mofo is working!!



DDDDAAAAAAMMMMNNNN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Lets get the ruler


*THEY DON'T WANNA DO THAT PIMP AND REALLY THERE'S NO NEED BECAUSE WE GONNA SHOW THEM HOW GAME OVER DOUBLE PUMPS DO ANYWAY..*
*TRUST ME I BEEN WEARING THERE ASS OUT WITH DOUBLE PUMPS FOR A LONG TIME. ALL THEY DID WAS REMIND ME WHO I REALLY AM...




RagTopsPitbull said:



Sunday famart ,lets get ruler or some shit ,the Paisa ain't close to shit

Click to expand...

ALL OF SD KNOWS THAT THE PAISA WAS THE HIGHEST THING IN THE PARK IN LOT..
*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ShortRound said:


> Endless custom just 2loww . Comming out with some hot chromed the fuck out shit to.from mild to wild.going to be good.remeber your car reflects you and your club.the better she looks the better she works is better for you and your club. Manny your shit is working.



TRUE DAT,,.,.UR LOWLOW AND HOPPER REPRESENT YOU AND YOUR CLUB the cleaner the better ,.,.have pride in your ride..,


big props to thomas that cutlass been putting in work and still is,.,.

good shit thomas keep doing your thang big homie.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I DO AGREE THAT YOUR CAR SHOULD BE CLEAN BUT I DON'T AGREE THAT IT MAKES A CLUB..:no: 
HAVE PRIDE/RESPECT IN SELF,MEMBERS,CLUB THAN YOUR CAR.:thumbsup:
YOU GUYS SAY CLEANER IS BETTER WHILE GAME OVER WAS SITTING CONFUSED IN A 56 RAG TODAY FEELING LIKE OLDER IS BETTER.:drama: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea ok. U guys are winners all the way around.... :uh: but the truth is I keep on hearing you say double pump this double pump that , when I thought we both agreed that that shit don't matter. And I can easily point out that tomases car is loaded to high hell and on the first 2 times it hit the bumper it looked like it almost didn't wanna come back down, but I feel like I dont need to make excuses like that , reason 1 is I respect that tomas been puttin in work with that car, reason 2 is he is not on here talking shit/making excuses for himself. So therefore I agree with him getting his shine as he should , but don't think that all we got are doubles. I chose a double for 
2 reasons : the power And the crybabys ...p.s please don't offend the game and think that my bucket Ls double pump is maxed out. :thumbsup: goodnight. I gotta go unclogg somebody's toilet in a couple of hours.


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

U keep it lowridin wit that snake shit u on! As far as ragtops goes with all do respect i dont care what urr car is doin but one thang fa sho two thangs for certain i two licked and checked the shit outta u and if u dont believe me look at tha video! As of right now we dont gotta speak or act like shit kool cause im hella not feelin yalls get down so imma keep it pushin! Fuck yall and thats what im on and if u wanna holla my number is 619 867-3043 UOTE=FA SHO RIDAZ;16745925]*IF WE HURRRY UP? GAME OVER BEEN OUT HERE 365 STR8 PUTTING IN WORK! REMEMBER STR8 GAME IS BACK AND IT DON'T STOP SO TRUST ME IT'S COMIN FOR YA..
ACTUALLY ONE MIGHT BE HERE NEXT SUNDAY BUT YOUR NAME IS NOT FIRST ON THE HIT LIST BUT I'M SURE HE'S GONNA PULL UP AFTER HE WORK YOUR MEMBERS FIRST.*:yes:


*LET'S KEEP IT LOWRIDEIN GENTLEMEN...:yes:*[/QUOTE]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DO AGREE THAT YOUR CAR SHOULD BE CLEAN BUT I DON'T AGREE THAT IT MAKES A CLUB..:no: HAVE PRIDE IN SELF,MEMBERS,CLUB THAN YOUR CAR.
> YOU GUYS SAY CLEANER IS BETTER WHILE GAME OVER WAS SITTING IN THIS 56 RAG TODAY FEELING LIKE OLDER IS BETTER.:drama: *


IS THAT U PIMP


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Any hops today..or just cruising


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Yea ok. U guys are winners all the way around.... :uh: but the truth is I keep on hearing you say double pump this double pump that , when I thought we both agreed that that shit don't matter. And I can easily point out that tomases car is loaded to high hell and on the first 2 times it hit the bumper it looked like it almost didn't wanna come back down, but I feel like I dont need to make excuses like that , reason 1 is I respect that tomas been puttin in work with that car, reason 2 is he is not on here talking shit/making excuses for himself. So therefore I agree with him getting his shine as he should , but don't think that all we got are doubles. I chose a double for
> 2 reasons : the power And the crybabys ...p.s please don't offend the game and think that my bucket Ls double pump is maxed out. :thumbsup: goodnight. I gotta go unclogg somebody's toilet in a couple of hours.


*
WE AIN'T WINNERS ALL AROUND BUT WE DO OUR THANG.. I THOUGHT WE AGREED TO UNTIL YOU SAID CHROME IS NICE WELL A SINGLE PUMP IS TOO, SO I WENT BACK TO SAYING A DOUBLE IS SUPPOSE TO DO THAT. HIS CAR MAY LOOKED LIKE IT DIDN'T WANNA COME DOWN BUT THE ? IS DID IT? YES INDEED IT DID.
YO CAR IS WORKING FOLKS AND MY BAD IF IT SEEMS LIKE I'M HATEING BY SPEAKING ON EXTRA PUMPS IT HAS AND YOUR SHIT HEAVY TOO...:biggrin:
I DON'T WANT TO OFFEND THE GAME AT ALL AND I KNOW THAT LS WHICH IS NOT A BUCKET IN OUR EYES BUT IF IT WAS FROM GAME OVER IT WOULD BE CONSIDERED A BUCKET BECAUSE IT HAS NO CHROME IS A FAR WAYS FROM BEING MAXED OUT... :rimshot: 
NO MORE EXCUSES MY NIGG YO SHIT IS HOTT AND 2 LICKIN. I BEEN DOING DOUBLE PUMPS ALL MY LIFE SO ILL SAVE MY COMMENTS UNTILL OUR DOUBLE PUMPS MEET IN THE LOT.
HAVE A BLESSED DAY TODAY PIMP AND KEEP DOING YO THANG SD SEE YOU...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> IS THAT U PIMP


*BIG AL WHAT IT DOO..
NAA...IT'S ONE OF THE MEMBERS WHO TRYING TO TALK ME OUTTA MY VISION AND TRADE FOR HIS 56.. I'M CONFUSED AND TIME IS TICKIN!!:banghead:
WHICH YOU THINK WILL KILL UMM SOFTLY BIG AL 56,59 OR 61? 
THEY SAYING CLEAN & CHROME I'M SAYING OLDER CHEVY'S..
I LEARED SOMETHING NEW YESTURDAY.. DO ANY OF YOU CATS KNOW WHERE TO PUT GAS IN A 56? *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Tail light


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *BIG AL WHAT IT DOO..
> NAA...IT'S ONE OF THE MEMBERS WHO TRYING TO TALK ME OUTTA MY VISION AND TRADE FOR HIS 56.. I'M CONFUSED AND TIME IS TICKIN!!:banghead:
> WHICH YOU THINK WILL KILL UMM SOFTLY BIG AL 56,59 OR 61?
> THEY SAYING CLEAN & CHROME I'M SAYING OLDER CHEVY'S..
> I LEARED SOMETHING NEW YESTURDAY.. DO ANY OF YOU CATS KNOW WHERE TO PUT GAS IN A 56? *


GOOD QUESTION FA SHO UR TESTING PEOPLE TO C IF THEY KNOW CHEVYS..I'LL TAKE A...BACK TAIL LIGHT


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Summers going to be good. I hope every ones grtting there inches up. Iam sure the fuck is. Auto fest is comming and more shows and picnics.will see who runs this hop shit. Just 2 loww ttt


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

[QUO:thumbsup:TE=ShortRound;16746672]Summers going to be good. I hope every ones grtting there inches up. Iam sure the fuck is. Auto fest is comming and more shows and picnics.will see who runs this hop shit. Just 2 loww ttt[/QUOTE] 

That's right! TTT for SD aswell for when we go out of town again


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Any hops today..or just cruising



im out cruizin inda 69 big dogg,..,wat it do where u at,.,.the beach is off the hook


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

doc619 said:


> View attachment 662122
> View attachment 662123
> View attachment 662124
> View attachment 662125
> ...



good line up .,.,i see a gang of clean riderz,..,keep it up yall


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

doc619 said:


> View attachment 662107
> View attachment 662108
> View attachment 662109
> View attachment 662110
> View attachment 662111





doc619 said:


> View attachment 662113
> View attachment 662114
> View attachment 662115
> View attachment 662116
> ...





doc619 said:


> View attachment 662119
> View attachment 662120
> View attachment 662121





doc619 said:


> View attachment 662122
> View attachment 662123
> View attachment 662124
> View attachment 662125
> ...





doc619 said:


> View attachment 662128
> View attachment 662129
> View attachment 662130
> View attachment 662131





doc619 said:


> View attachment 662133
> View attachment 662134
> View attachment 662136


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Tail light


 


P1DAILY619 said:


> GOOD QUESTION FA SHO UR TESTING PEOPLE TO C IF THEY KNOW CHEVYS..I'LL TAKE A...BACK TAIL LIGHT


*SMART MEN I SEE.... GOOD JOB AND THANKS FELLAS... I COULDN'T FIGURE IT OUT AT ALL!! VERY NICE FEATURE ON THE 56..*:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> Summers going to be good. I hope every ones grtting there inches up. Iam sure the fuck is. Auto fest is comming and more shows and picnics.will see who runs this hop shit. Just 2 loww ttt


*YES IT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE... AND LET'S CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ GAME OVER MEMBERS BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN SINCE "09" GAME OVER AS A CLUB BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN SINCE 2011 SO I THINK IT'S FARE TOO SAY GAME OVER WILL BE RUNNING THIS HOP SHIT.. STREETS,DOUBLES AND RADICALS!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SMART MEN I SEE.... GOOD JOB AND THANKS FELLAS... I COULDN'T FIGURE IT OUT AT ALL!! VERY NICE FEATURE ON THE 56..*:yes:


I thought u were playing around


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> U keep it lowridin wit that snake shit u on! As far as ragtops goes with all do respect i dont care what urr car is doin but one thang fa sho two thangs for certain i two licked and checked the shit outta u and if u dont believe me look at tha video! As of right now we dont gotta speak or act like shit kool cause im hella not feelin yalls get down so imma keep it pushin! Fuck yall and thats what im on and if u wanna holla my number is 619 867-3043 UOTE=FA SHO RIDAZ;16745925]*IF WE HURRRY UP? GAME OVER BEEN OUT HERE 365 STR8 PUTTING IN WORK! REMEMBER STR8 GAME IS BACK AND IT DON'T STOP SO TRUST ME IT'S COMIN FOR YA..
> ACTUALLY ONE MIGHT BE HERE NEXT SUNDAY BUT YOUR NAME IS NOT FIRST ON THE HIT LIST BUT I'M SURE HE'S GONNA PULL UP AFTER HE WORK YOUR MEMBERS FIRST.*:yes:
> *LET'S KEEP IT LOWRIDEIN GENTLEMEN...:yes:*


*DAAMN I HAD TO COME BACK AND RE READ THIS POST AFTER HEARING THE NONE SINCE.. :thumbsdown:
STEFEEZY KEEP IT 1000% LOWRIDIN AT ALL TIMES MY ***** AND AIN'T NEVER BEEN ON NO SNAKE/HOE SHIT IN MY LIFE.:nono:
SNAKES DON'T SPEAK THEY WHISPER AND I SPEAK ON WHAT I'M FEELING AND IF YOU EVER DO FEEL I'M ON SOME SNAKE SHIT SPEAK ON IT AND I GARANTEE YOU I WILL GET A REAL ***** RESPONSE!
I DON'T KNOW WHO NAMES ARE ALL IN THE FUCK YA'LL QUOTES BUT GAME OVER ALREADY TOLD YOU HOW WE FEEL AND AIN'T NO MAN CAN SAY DIFFERENT.
IF HE DID THAT'S THE SNAKE YOU NEED TO TALK TOO.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I thought u were playing around


*HELL NAA PIMP... TRUTH IS THAT'S MY 3RD TIME EVEN TRIPPIN OFF OF A 56.. NEVER REALLY CARED ABOUT THEM UNTIL MY BOY KEEPS TRYING TO TRADE.. WHY YOU WANT MY SHIT AND NOT YO SHIT?!?*


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN I HAD TO COME BACK AND RE READ THIS POST AFTER HEARING THE NONE SINCE.. STEFEEZY KEEP IT 100% LOWRIDIN AT ALL TIMES MY ***** AND AIN'T NEVER BEEN ON NO SNAKE/HOE SHIT IN MY LIFE.:nono:SNAKES DON'T SPEAK THEY WHISPER AND I SPEAK ON WHAT I'M FEELING AND IF YOU EVER DO FEEL I'M ON SOME SNAKE SHIT SPEAK ON IT AND I GARANTEE YOU I WILL HAVE A REAL ***** RESPONSE! I DON'T KNOW WHO NAMES ARE ALL IN THE FUCK YA'LL QUOTES BUT GAME OVER ALREADY TOLD YOU HOW WE FEEL AND AIN'T NO MAN CAN SAY DIFFERENT.IF HE DID THAT'S THE SNAKE YOU NEED TO WATCH.*


Everyone can hate on these two clubs all u want but who the fuck else is making shit happen on Thursday night ! These guys made me go get the PAISA fuck it,good job fellas I'm just glad to be out here with all of u !


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YES IT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE... AND LET'S CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ GAME OVER MEMBERS BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN SINCE "09" GAME OVER AS A CLUB BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN SINCE 2011 SO I THINK IT'S FARE TOO SAY GAME OVER WILL BE RUNNING THIS HOP SHIT.. STREETS,DOUBLES AND RADICALS!*


Its fare to say you guys been doing your thang. In the last couple years but so have i . I been to la. I been to el centro. I been to several picnics. And i been taking first and the money every time. As far as far as street cars to radicals. I my self will have a car in every class. So there could be a change comming. Just 2l loww ttt


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HELL NAA PIMP... TRUTH IS THAT'S MY 3RD TIME EVEN TRIPPIN OFF OF A 56.. NEVER REALLY CARED ABOUT THEM UNTIL MY BOY KEEPS TRYING TO TRADE.. WHY YOU WANT MY SHIT AND NOT YO SHIT?!?*


What car does he want pal..


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

GONNA HAVE FUN THIS SUMMER


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:wave: T T T for all the SD ridaz out here,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TOO ALL MY GAME OVER STREET RIDAZ DON'T WORRY ABOUT NOTHING. THE GAME OVER GOON SQUAD GOT SHIT IN THE WORKS THAT'S GONNA LEAVE ALL THEM ****** WITH EXCUSES... SEEMS THEY FORGOT GAME OVER EARN THERE NAME FROM HOPPIN AND PUTTIN IN WORK IN AND OUTTA TOWN AND HELLA BUMPER CHECKIN...*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TOO ALL MY GAME OVER STREET RIDAZ DON'T WORRY ABOUT NOTHING. THE GAME OVER GOON SQUAD GOT SHIT IN THE WORKS THAT'S GONNA LEAVE ALL THEM ****** WITH EXCUSES..., WE AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT WE TRUE TO IT SHIT.. SEEMS THEY FORGOT GAME OVER EARN THERE NAME FROM HOPPIN AND PUTTIN IN WORK IN AND OUTTA TOWN!!*


Nice


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO ALL MY NEW GAME OVER MEMBERS THAT IS SHOCK OR WORRIED ABOUT THEM 2 LICKIN US.. 
GAME OVER WAS 2 LICKIN IN 2009 DOING 90 INCHES THIS AIN'T NOTHING NEW.. CLICK PICTURE TO WATCH..
BUT GOOD JOB AND PROPS TO STR8 GAME FOR BRINGING IT BACK.:thumbsup:

2 LICKIN AGAIN AT 100 PLUS INCHES LIKE I SAID AIN'T NOTHING NEW..:no:

AND WE STILL 2 LICKIN IN 2013...:naughty: LET UMM KNOW TONE..:roflmao: STAY TUNED FOR GAME OVER DOUBLE PUMPS..
WE AIN'T NEW TO THIS WE TRUE TO THIS..:h5:
YEA THEY WILL BE DRIVING... YA'LL GOT US TWISTED WITH SOME OTHER CLUB!!*:loco:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> What car does he want pal..


*HE WANNA TRADE CHEVY'S.*


P1DAILY619 said:


> Nice


*GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGGIE.. IN THE WORDS OF ROY JONES.. "YA'LL MUST OF FORGOT"*:yessad:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

A ragtops in no way shape or form was I talkin to u when I said what I said! I was talkin to G.o which i still mean to this day and on some man shit man I ain't got nothin but love and respect for u and urr club!Do yo thang and continue to shine!


RagTopsPitbull said:


> Everyone can hate on these two clubs all u want but who the fuck else is making shit happen on Thursday night ! These guys made me go get the PAISA fuck it,good job fellas I'm just glad to be out here with all of u !


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> A ragtops in no way shape or form was I talkin to u when I said what I said! I was talkin to G.o which i still mean to this day and on some man shit man I ain't got nothin but love and respect for u and urr club!Do yo thang and continue to shine!


*LOOK FOLKS SINCE WILL/FRED AND THE OTHER VETS FROM "STR8 GAME" DIDN'T EXPLAIN TO YOU LET ME EXPLAIN.. 
WE DON'T GET DOWN LIKE THIS IN THE LOWRIDER FIELD MY *****!!:nosad:
THIS IS A SPORT AND WE TREAT IT LIKE ONE.:yes: DODGERS/PADRES CHARGERS/RAIDERS STILL SHAKE HANDS AFTER THE GAME AND SOME KICK IT TOGETHER AS RIVALS AFTER A LOSE.:h5:
WE GET AT EACH OTHER WITH CARS ON THE BATTLE FIELDS. WE CLOWN EACH OTHER ON WHO'S CLEANER,HOPPIN/INCHES,PAINT/CHROME THAT'S HOW WE COMPETE AGAINST EACH OTHER.:yes: NOT SAYING FUCK YA'LL AND HOLLA AT ME ON SOME G SHIT.:nono: IT'S EASY FOR ANY MAN TO GET DOWN WITH THE BIZZNESS..
IT'S HARD FOR US AS MEN TO KEEP A CERTAIN RESPECT FOR EACH OTHER AND NOT FUCK OFF OUR LOWRIDER SCENE AND KEEP IT SAFE.:yessad:
IT'S EASY FOR GAME OVER TO RESPOND AND SAY FUCK YOU TOO BUT WE NOT!! WHAT'S THAT GONNA PROVE?!?:dunno: 
WE GONNA CONTINUE TO HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU AND OUR NEW AND OLD FELLOW LOWRIDAZ AND MAKE THIS YEAR FUN AND SAFE FOR ALL OF US OUR FAMILY'S AND FRIENDS..:h5: IF ANYONE FROM GAME OVER IS TRIPPIN ARE DISRESPECTING OUT SIDE OF LOWRIDIN HOLLA AT ME AND I WILL CHECK THEM CATS ARE GIVE YOU THERE NUMBER AND STR8 GAME AND ANY OTHER SD CAR CLUB I EXPECT YOU TO DO THE SAME WITH YOUR MEMBERS..
TOO ANYONE THAT CAN'T HANDLE THE HEAT PLEASE STAY YO ASS OUT THE KITCHEN FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDIN.
IF THERE'S ANY PERSONAL BEEF BETWEEN MEN WE WILL LET THEM TALK IT OUT AS MEN NOT ON THE BOARDS.

*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,what he sed,keep it clean and fun,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *TO ALL MY NEW GAME OVER MEMBERS THAT IS SHOCK OR WORRIED ABOUT THEM 2 LICKIN US..
> GAME OVER WAS 2 LICKIN IN 2009 DOING 90 INCHES THIS AIN'T NOTHING NEW.. CLICK PICTURE TO WATCH..
> BUT GOOD JOB AND PROPS TO STR8 GAME FOR BRINGING IT BACK.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


i hope u are driving. Thats the least i expect. I can't wait cuz I have been waiting to see somthing worth of me bringing my street car out agan.Until then let me enjoy myself and do me. See you guys later. Don't feel to special either. I put this shit together with the help of don and endless to please myself. And I'm happy.


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

Anything going down tonight?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes fanmart


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

Anybody get hit ?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Hope everyone is okay ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

Me to it suxs how some fucken knuckle head always has to Fuck it up for us riders and the sad part is they aint even respect that there was kids there


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

Crazy I was out there with my Lil bro .... Not cool


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Givin' us riders a bad name


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

The fool was shootin in the air


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I wanna give a special thanks to gameover cc and crowd cc for giving me a hand tonight on getting my car to the hops and helping with my car ahile there to hop so thanks to all of ya tonight was a goodnight ragtops gameover goodtimes and heavyweight and spirit all got some hops in tonight sonit was all good shit thanks again


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

I would like to let people no i ant talking shit about no club or no man.there alot of cars in sd from different clubs that are working damm good. I was just stating how me and my club are going to come.i would like to thank straight game for giving me the work they have and help getting there cars on the bumper. And i will be out soon. Money before pleasure.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I wanna give a special thanks to gameover cc and crowd cc for giving me a hand tonight on getting my car to the hops and helping with my car ahile there to hop so thanks to all of ya tonight was a goodnight ragtops gameover goodtimes and heavyweight and spirit all got some hops in tonight sonit was all good shit thanks again


 you guys did that


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

ShortRound said:


> I would like to let people no i ant talking shit about no club or no man.there alot of cars in sd from different clubs that are working damm good. I was just stating how me and my club are going to come.i would like to thank straight game for giving me the work they have and help getting there cars on the bumper. And i will be out soon. Money before pleasure.


Thanks for always helping big dogg


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Welcome trace


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

doc619 said:


> Crazy I was out there with my Lil bro .... Not cool


Scared my nephews shit aint koo :werd:


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

The Crowd C.C had a good time . Thanks for putting on a good show to all the cars and hoppers. And glad we where able to help. And to who ever busted that bull! C mon some of us have our familys out there.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*NOW I HOPE EVERYONE CAN SEE WHY I SAY LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDING,SAFE AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN... IT'S EASY FOR ANY MAN TO TRIP,FLIP OUT AND SAY FUCK EVERYBODY AND FUCK SHIT OFF FOR ALL OF US. 
IT'S HARD TO STAY POSITIVE AND PUT YOUR HATE OR ANGER BEHIND BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY WERE TALKING ABOUT CARS NOT YOUR PERSONAL LIFE..
I MEAN LOOK AT THIS CAT TONIGHT FOR EXAMPLE.
THANK GOD NO ONE WAS HURT. THE CAT WAS FUCKED OVER BY SOME FOLKS AND FELT LIKE SHUTING SHIT DOWN BY SHOOTING IN THE AIR BECAUSE HIS SHIT WAS SHUT DOWN.
DUMB REASON BUT YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS GOING THREW THAT'S WHY I SAY KEEP IT LOWRIDING THAT WAY SHIT DON'T GET PERSONAL AND OUT OF HAND.
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> i hope u are driving. Thats the least i expect. I can't wait cuz I have been waiting to see somthing worth of me bringing my street car out agan.Until then let me enjoy myself and do me. See you guys later. Don't feel to special either. I put this shit together with the help of don and endless to please myself. And I'm happy.


*WE WILL BE DRIVING PIMP. I'M NOT STOPPING YOU FROM DOING YOU PIMP YOU STOPPIN YOURSELF. YO SHIT HOT AND I GAVE YOU AND HATT PROPS ON THAT.
YOU SAID YOU WILL SEE US LATER AS IF YA'LL WAS BRINGING RIDAZ OUT AGAIN TO PLAY AND WE SEEN NOTHING. 
GAME OVER BROKE LAST SUNDAY HOPPIN AGAINST YA'LL. FIXED IT MONDAY! BROKE AGAIN THURSDAY HOPPIN AGAINST YA'LL FIX IT SATURDAY AND BACK OUT AGAIN TONIGHT AND CRASHED THE BUMPER AGAINST ARIZONA AND HOP FOR THE PEOPLE SINCE YA'LL DIDN'T SHOW UP. YALL WENT FROM A NICE LINE UP LAST SUNDAY TO NO LINE UP A WEEK LATER.. 
GLAD YOU HAPPY WITH DON AND ENDLESS WORK YOU DESERVE IT PIMP BUT ONCE AGAIN GAME OVER GONNA WEAR STR8 GAME AND ENDLESS OUT WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP SHIT.. LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY EVEN THO I THOUGHT YA'LL WAS..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I wanna give a special thanks to gameover cc and crowd cc for giving me a hand tonight on getting my car to the hops and helping with my car ahile there to hop so thanks to all of ya tonight was a goodnight *ragtops gameover goodtimes and heavyweight and spirit* all got some hops in tonight sonit was all good shit thanks again


*IT'S ALL GOOD MIKE. NO LOVE LOST ON THIS SIDE HOMIE. GLAD YOU GOT YOUR SHINE ON RIGHT ALONG WITH THE OTHER SD RIDAZ YOU NAMED.
WILLIE YUM YUM FROM SPIRIT DID HIS THANG IN A MAJOR WAY BUT SD CAME TOGETHER AND GAVE HIM MULTIPLE BUMPER CHECKIN. I'M SURE HE DRIVING TO AZ SAYING DAAMN THEM FOOLS WAS PULLING UP CAR AFTER CAR ON ME...:roflmao:



ShortRound said:



I would like to let people no i ant talking shit about no club or no man.there alot of cars in sd from different clubs that are working damm good. I was just stating how me and my club are going to come.i would like to thank straight game for giving me the work they have and help getting there cars on the bumper. And i will be out soon. Money before pleasure.

Click to expand...

DO YOUR THANG AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ROG. IT'S ALL LUV MY NIGG. MONEY BEFORE PLEASURE ALLDAY EVERYDAY BUT DON'T MAKE US WAIT TO LONG BECAUSE EVER SINCE YOU SPOKE UP GAME OVER WANNA WEAR YO ASS OUT RIGHT ALONG WITH THEM OTHER CARS YOU HELP PUT ON THE BUMPER. SO BRING UMM OUT PLEASE.
I SHAKE ROGER HAND EVERYTIME I SEE HIM IT'S A MUTURAL FRIEND RESPECT BUT WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT IMMA TELL HIM WHAT IT IS... IMMA SMILE WHILE I'M SAYING IT BUT THIS IS THE WAY LOWRIDER SHIT TALKING IS SUPPPOSE TO BE.. OLD SKOOL STYLE.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

bigperro619 said:


> The Crowd C.C had a good time . Thanks for putting on a good show to all the cars and hoppers. And glad we where able to help. And to who ever busted that bull! C mon some of us have our familys out there.


thanks alot bro for all the help


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

Its been going good fellas keep up the hopping (SPIRIT, G.O., WHITE MIKE, R.T.,HEAVYWEIGHTS) the SOUL PLANE do what she do size her up or down just know that she will be leaving the the ground.... I see yall bought a couple of FLIGHT 83 tickets good looking last night........Thank you for flying HEAVYWEIGHT AIRLINES SOUL PLANE FLIGHT 83


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Well Said FA SHO RIDAZ!!



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOW I HOPE EVERYONE CAN SEE WHY I SAY LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDING,SAFE AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN... IT'S EASY FOR ANY MAN TO TRIP,FLIP OUT AND SAY FUCK EVERYBODY AND FUCK SHIT OFF FOR ALL OF US.
> IT'S HARD TO STAY POSITIVE AND PUT YOUR HATE OR ANGER BEHIND BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY WERE TALKING ABOUT CARS NOT YOUR PERSONAL LIFE..
> I MEAN LOOK AT THIS CAT TONIGHT FOR EXAMPLE.
> THANK GOD NO ONE WAS HURT. THE CAT WAS FUCKED OVER BY SOME FOLKS AND FELT LIKE SHUTING SHIT DOWN BY SHOOTING IN THE AIR BECAUSE HIS SHIT WAS SHUT DOWN.
> ...


----------



## Guessin (Nov 22, 2012)

Str8t Game or nothin when you at the top you do what the fuck you want


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE WILL BE DRIVING PIMP. I'M NOT STOPPING YOU FROM DOING YOU PIMP YOU STOPPIN YOURSELF. YO SHIT HOT AND I GAVE YOU AND HATT PROPS ON THAT.
> YOU SAID YOU WILL SEE US LATER AS IF YA'LL WAS BRINGING RIDAZ OUT AGAIN TO PLAY AND WE SEEN NOTHING.
> GAME OVER BROKE LAST SUNDAY HOPPIN AGAINST YA'LL. FIXED IT MONDAY! BROKE AGAIN THURSDAY HOPPIN AGAINST YA'LL FIX IT SATURDAY AND BACK OUT AGAIN TONIGHT AND CRASHED THE BUMPER AGAINST ARIZONA AND HOP FOR THE PEOPLE SINCE YA'LL DIDN'T SHOW UP. YALL WENT FROM A NICE LINE UP LAST SUNDAY TO NO LINE UP A WEEK LATER..
> GLAD YOU HAPPY WITH DON AND ENDLESS WORK YOU DESERVE IT PIMP BUT ONCE AGAIN GAME OVER GONNA WEAR STR8 GAME AND ENDLESS OUT WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP SHIT.. LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY EVEN THO I THOUGHT YA'LL WAS..*


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WE WILL BE DRIVING PIMP. I'M NOT STOPPING YOU FROM DOING YOU PIMP YOU STOPPIN YOURSELF. YO SHIT HOT AND I GAVE YOU AND HATT PROPS ON THAT.
> YOU SAID YOU WILL SEE US LATER AS IF YA'LL WAS BRINGING RIDAZ OUT AGAIN TO PLAY AND WE SEEN NOTHING.
> GAME OVER BROKE LAST SUNDAY HOPPIN AGAINST YA'LL. FIXED IT MONDAY! BROKE AGAIN THURSDAY HOPPIN AGAINST YA'LL FIX IT SATURDAY AND BACK OUT AGAIN TONIGHT AND CRASHED THE BUMPER AGAINST ARIZONA AND HOP FOR THE PEOPLE SINCE YA'LL DIDN'T SHOW UP. YALL WENT FROM A NICE LINE UP LAST SUNDAY TO NO LINE UP A WEEK LATER..
> GLAD YOU HAPPY WITH DON AND ENDLESS WORK YOU DESERVE IT PIMP BUT ONCE AGAIN GAME OVER GONNA WEAR STR8 GAME AND ENDLESS OUT WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP SHIT.. LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY EVEN THO I THOUGHT YA'LL WAS..*


 do you guys got any street cars ?


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

I bet the trippin gun totein,gun blast shootin fool , the nut buster aint even got a car,lil lone a lowlow,to hate and fucc it up,the chill lowlow spot,.....ay u,fuccin bounce ur addutie out the spot hater,blast urself since u aint smart to micro mange ur money to get one urself u fucckin hater!!!, clown!, go micro mange ur funds so u can ride too,insted of hattin , go save up,u cant be a player if u a hater!! ;-) 
Clown!! Hahahaha,jajajaja!!!, if u have,beef with any,lowlow rider , thorw down,insted of bustin,any loc can nutbust blast,but if u hard,thorw blows,square!!! Jajajaja!!!!, realy,ttt,;-) ,
:-( sad,lil kiddios coulda had stray bullets in em..., fuck u haters!!!! Jajajaja!!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,dat daygo ridein aint gon stop!!!! Keep it pushin!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Guessin said:


> Str8t Game or nothin when you at the top you do what the fuck you want


*CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ MY NIGG..:rofl: YA'LL USE TO BE AT THE TOP 3 PLUS YRS AGO! NOW YA'LL AT THE TOP FOR THE MOST NO SHOWS.:rimshot:
IT WAS A GOOD SUNDAY LAST WEEK AND A GOOD ONE LAST NIGHT AND YOU ****** SHOWED UP IN REGULAR CARS WHILE US REAL RIDAZ WAS STILL LETTING THE BUMPER BANG!! SUMMER IS OFFICIALLY HERE AND YOU ****** ALREADY TALKING BREAKS. KEEP DOING WHAT YA'LL WON'T WHY WE CONTINUE TO KEEP DOING WHAT WE CAN.
REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD YOU GAME OVER REALLY DO THIS SHIT 365 A YEAR WIN,LOSE OR DRAW AND THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING..
*



ShortRound said:


> do you guys got any street cars ?


*YEA WE DO MY NIGG WHY YOU WANNA DO SOMETHING THIS WEEK? *


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks to Spirit AZ. for there support last night it was fun but to bad my family was out there to witness what happen but fuck it we had to get it in ! The hop was GGRRREEEAAATTT everyone looked good and let's get ready for Torres Empire. Special thx to two O.G. very important people in the lowrider game Norman and Louie my compadre for coming out there through gun shots and drama.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Thanks to Spirit AZ. for there support last night it was fun but to bad my family was out there to witness what happen but fuck it we had to get it in ! The hop was GGRRREEEAAATTT everyone looked good and let's get ready for Torres Empire. Special thx to two O.G. very important people in the lowrider game Norman and Louie my compadre for coming out there through gun shots and drama.


Thats shows going to be good your ride will do good out there.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> Its been going good fellas keep up the hopping (SPIRIT, G.O., WHITE MIKE, R.T.,HEAVYWEIGHTS) the SOUL PLANE do what she do size her up or down just know that she will be leaving the the ground.... I see yall bought a couple of FLIGHT 83 tickets good looking last night........Thank you for flying HEAVYWEIGHT AIRLINES SOUL PLANE FLIGHT 83


*SAME TO YOU MY NIGG..:h5: YEA ****** DO LIKE SIZEIN CARS UP INSTEAD OF PULLING THEM UP LIKE REAL RIDAZ AND HELL YEA ****** BOUGHT THEM FLIGHT 83 TICKETS FIRST CLASS AND THANKS FOR THE RIDE IT WAS A LIL TURBULANCE AT FIRST BUT THANKS TO OUR FELLOW SD CO PILOT WILLIS IT WAS A SMOOTH RIDE HOME..:bowrofl::thumbsup:*


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

If the homie dont by my cutty.yes i do. I will give you notice


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT WAS A LONG DAY AND IT'S GONNA BE A LONG WEEK SO YA'LL MIGHT NOT GET TO HEAR ME RUN MY LIPS AS MUCH.:rant: 
SOME OF YA'LL SAYING FINALLY THANK GOD RIGHT!!:uh:
I KNOW I TALK ALOT OF LOWRIDER SHIT FELLAS BUT WHO ELSE GONNA KEEP IT HOPPIN AND POPPIN? HAVING FUN WITH YA'LL KEEPS ME OUTTA MY BITCH FACE AND AT THE END OF THE DAY I GOT LUV FOR ALL YA'LL..
PLUS FUCK THAT FACEBOOK SHIT THE REAL RIDAZ IS ON LAYITLOW.COM!:yes:
MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> If the homie dont by my cutty.yes i do. I will give you notice


*MONEY FIRST FOLKS... IN THAT CASE NO RUSH WE TRYING TO CLEAN HER UP A LIL ANYWAY. BUT WE SO WITH THE BIZZNESS RIGHT NOW WE CAN BRING IT LIKE IT IS AND IT AIN'T BAD THE WAY SHE SITTIN.. LET ME KNOW. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT SELL TO MY NIGG..*:yes:


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MONEY FIRST FOLKS... IN THAT CASE NO RUSH WE TRYING TO CLEAN HER UP A LIL ANYWAY. BUT WE SO WITH THE BIZZNESS RIGHT NOW WE CAN BRING IT LIKE IT IS AND IT AIN'T BAD THE WAY SHE SITTIN.. LET ME KNOW. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT SELL TO MY NIGG..*:yes:


Thanks.


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SAME TO YOU MY NIGG..:h5: YEA ****** DO LIKE SIZEIN CARS UP INSTEAD OF PULLING THEM UP LIKE REAL RIDAZ AND HELL YEA ****** BOUGHT THEM FLIGHT 83 TICKETS FIRST CLASS AND THANKS FOR THE RIDE IT WAS A LIL TURBULANCE AT FIRST BUT THANKS TO OUR FELLOW SD CO PILOT WILLIS IT WAS A SMOOTH RIDE HOME..:bowrofl::thumbsup:*


Yes sir good looking will


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man just got this job its going to be a real good summer I was bumper checkin on a budget lol


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

ShortRound said:


> Thats shows going to be good your ride will do good out there.


Thanks bro it would be nice to role deep out there ! I've got some homies from KLIQUE up there that were gonna party with so more the better if u come


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Man just got this job its going to be a real good summer I was bumper checkin on a budget lol


UHHHHOOOOOO WATCH OUT HE'S GOING TO UNCHAIN HIS CAR AND LET IT BACK UP TO WHERE IT ORIGINALLY WAS....LOL
"HEAVYWEIGHTS" CADILLAC STREET KINGS!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DESERTBOUND said:


> UHHHHOOOOOO WATCH OUT HE'S GOING TO UNCHAIN HIS CAR AND LET IT BACK UP TO WHERE IT ORIGINALLY WAS....LOL
> "HEAVYWEIGHTS" CADILLAC STREET KINGS!


lol theres nothing street about your lac I got a full front bumper and I dont need another man to hit my switch to get it there your the king of backend buckeys hahaha straight game gots the real street king cadillacs buddy


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: ,


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> lol theres nothing street about your lac I got a full front bumper and I dont need another man to hit my switch to get it there your the king of backend buckeys hahaha straight game gots the real street king cadillacs buddy


JUST LIKE IT BUCKED THE OTHER SUNDAY WHEN I LET YOU FIX YOUR CAR BEFORE I BUCKED AND IT CHECKED 3 TIMES IN A ROW....MY CAR IS ALL STREET A BUMPER DOES NOT DETERMINE IF ITS STREET OR NOT....TAGS, BEAT, 13's, PINK SLIP, SEAT BELTS FOR THE FAMILY TO RIDE MAKE ANOTHER EXCUSE WHY YOU DONT WANT TO HOP.....MY MAN WILL CAME AND ASKED ME TO HIT IT SO I LET IM NOT HATEING switch man error but your car wasnt out there or I would of corrected it on you, I WOULD OF LET YOU HIT IT BUT YOU WOULD OF BROKE IT...LOL


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DESERTBOUND said:


> JUST LIKE IT BUCKED THE OTHER SUNDAY WHEN I LET YOU FIX YOUR CAR BEFORE I BUCKED AND IT CHECKED 3 TIMES IN A ROW....MY CAR IS ALL STREET A BUMPER DOES NOT DETERMINE IF ITS STREET OR NOT....TAGS, BEAT, 13's, PINK SLIP, SEAT BELTS FOR THE FAMILY TO RIDE MAKE ANOTHER EXCUSE WHY YOU DONT WANT TO HOP.....MY MAN WILL CAME AND ASKED ME TO HIT IT SO I LET IM NOT HATEING switch man error but your car wasnt out there or I would of corrected it on you, I WOULD OF LET YOU HIT IT BUT YOU WOULD OF BROKE IT...LOL


 can I hit it...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol,X2,Me?, im itching with the switch hittin rash,im on fire,can I please hit it?,itll calm my disesae,  ,


----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)

I seen these at pick your part if anyone needs anything


----------



## cholomike (Jul 12, 2012)

good lookin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DESERTBOUND said:


> JUST LIKE IT BUCKED THE OTHER SUNDAY WHEN I LET YOU FIX YOUR CAR BEFORE I BUCKED AND IT CHECKED 3 TIMES IN A ROW....MY CAR IS ALL STREET A BUMPER DOES NOT DETERMINE IF ITS STREET OR NOT....TAGS, BEAT, 13's, PINK SLIP, SEAT BELTS FOR THE FAMILY TO RIDE MAKE ANOTHER EXCUSE WHY YOU DONT WANT TO HOP.....MY MAN WILL CAME AND ASKED ME TO HIT IT SO I LET IM NOT HATEING switch man error but your car wasnt out there or I would of corrected it on you, I WOULD OF LET YOU HIT IT BUT YOU WOULD OF BROKE IT...LOL


CHECK THIS OUT JASON U HIGHER THEN ME ILL GIVE YOU THAT , BUT THE COOL PART ABOUT BEING IN A CLUB WE GOT CARS FOR YOU. HATT SAID WHAT IT DO , BUT ILL GIVE YOU A BAR OF THIS FRONTEND THO, BUT I ALSO WANT A BAR OF THE SOUL TRAIN, THATS ONE TRAIN IM GOING TO DERAIL!!!!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

What's up what's up everybody todays a good day sunny as fuck n driving my trash truck with a smile on my face n listening to some pac...just got my car back last night from tj n can't wait for the weekend sidejob on sat but after that I'm cruising


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> CHECK THIS OUT JASON U HIGHER THEN ME ILL GIVE YOU THAT , BUT THE COOL PART ABOUT BEING IN A CLUB WE GOT CARS FOR YOU. HATT SAID WHAT IT DO , BUT ILL GIVE YOU A BAR OF THIS FRONTEND THO, BUT I ALSO WANT A BAR OF THE SOUL TRAIN, THATS ONE TRAIN IM GOING TO DERAIL!!!!!


YOU CAN'T CATCH SOUL TRAIN TO DERAIL HER, I HAVENT SEEN MANY THINGS IN LIFE WIN AGAINST TRAINS YOU MIGHT WANT TO SECOND GUESS THAT...LOL.......HATT TODAY, TOMORROW, FRIDAY SATURDAY,SUNDAY, WHEN WILL GETS OFF WORK, IM READY NOW 7:45a.m. Wednesday the 26th


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

*FROM THE PAST, TO THE PRESENT!
KLIQUE STRAIGHT REPPIN...:biggrin::thumbsup:*


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

*wtf....*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DESERTBOUND said:


> YOU CAN'T CATCH SOUL TRAIN TO DERAIL HER, I HAVENT SEEN MANY THINGS IN LIFE WIN AGAINST TRAINS YOU MIGHT WANT TO SECOND GUESS THAT...LOL.......HATT TODAY, TOMORROW, FRIDAY SATURDAY,SUNDAY, WHEN WILL GETS OFF WORK, IM READY NOW 7:45a.m. Wednesday the 26th


lol I can catch her she waste about a gal of gas a second youll run out of gas before I do lol. Flight 83 is going to get blow out the sky . We ready to when you want to do this ,


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

LIKE POPEYE SAY'S "WELL BLOW ME DOWN"....LOL
OK FA SHO


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

DESERTBOUND said:


> LIKE POPEYE SAY'S "WELL BLOW ME DOWN"....LOL
> OK FA SHO


Lmao you a fool


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

nice.

good pics


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,keep the pics comeing,


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> TTT


Sup Homie, wuz cracking, how are u and your carnal doin?


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

click on the pic


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Any9ne got vids from last sunday to post up


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

nice


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice big j!!!! ttt,


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> Sup Homie, wuz cracking, how are u and your carnal doin?


What's up pappy just working ot all day pal trying to get some shit done 
On my ride...got the top on now rag daddy...what's up with u man


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

PitBulls Paisa Edition vs willy from Phoenix Lincoln last Sunday, fuck the gun shots we still got it in


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

1972 IMPALA 2 DOOR ,400 2BRL. AUTOMATIC , RUNS VERY SMOOTH , ORIGINAL CA. CAR , 2013 PLATES , CLEAN TITLE IN HAND , , THIS RE-ENFORCED JUMPER HAS 4 POST FULL HYDRALICS , WITH 4 PUMPS , 12 BATTERIES , IMPRESSIVE SET UP ( LA HI-LOWS ) , ELECTRICAL , NEEDS SOME WORK , NEEDS BATTERIES BUT VERY SOLID , HEAVILY OPTIONED IMPALA , POWER STEERING , DISK BRAKES , A/C , CASH ONLY / NO TRADES THX SUSPENSION WORK COST MORE AND ITS IN A HEAVILY OPTIONED 1972 IMPALA , SERIOUS ONLY / NO LOWBALLERS , IT HAPPENED TO DAY AND WASTED OUR TIME ON A HOT DAY 3500.00 OBO 619 408-0308


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHAT IT DO LAYITLOW.. I'M FINALLY BACK AND I HAVE TO SHARE SOME OF THE SHIT IVE SEEN THE LAST FEW DAYS..
WANNA START OFF SHOWING ONE OF THE CLEANEST BIKES I HAVE SEEN IN SD PERIOD AND HELL NAA IT AIN'T FROM NO BIKE CLUB...:no:
BIG PROPS TO LAFF/CORREY AND THE NEW IMAGE CUSTOM FAMILY!!! TRULY SOME L.A LOOKING SHIT BUILT IN THE BIG 619!!:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS.:h5:
TRULY A GAME CHANGER!!:yes:

26 INCH LEXANI

STUPID MUSIC,CUSTOM DOUBLE DIN,SUPER CANDY PAINT,AIR BAGS.. ALL TYPES OF SHIT ON THIS BIKE!!!

THEY EVEN PUT A CUSTOM STAMP THAT SAYS NIC THAT LOOKS LIKE THE HARLEY STAMP... MAAN KILLIN UMM!!

THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS GAME OVER SO PLEASE PUT ANOTHER COIN IN AND START OVER.. I AIN'T SEEN NO SHIT LIKE THIS PERIOD!!! 
THE SHIT LIGHTS UP IN THE BACK WHEN HE STOP OR USE THE TURN SIGNAL... 

IF AND WHEN YOU AND I GET A BIKE OR REALLY NEED SOME CUSTOM SHIT I ALREADY KNOW WHERE TO GO....*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I HAVEN'T BEEN AT THIS SHOP IN A FEW WEEKS DUE TO MY SCHOOL STUFF BUT WHEN I POP UP IT WAS A BLESSING TO SEE MY YOUNG PATNA DOING THE DAAMN THANG WHEN IT COMES TO THIS PATTERN STUFF. LIL JOSE AKA "JR" IS ABOUT TO KILL THE PATTERN GAME IN SD.:yes: THIS DUDE IS ONLY 16 AND LOOK AT THIS SHIT. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THIS IS HIS FIRST PATTERN JOB... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JR YOU GOT US FEELING REAL GOOD HOMIE 
WE APPREICATE YOU AND YOUR DADS WORK HOMIE..:h5:
GAME OVER AGAIN MOFOS SO PLEASE PUT ANOTHER COIN IN AND START OVER.. :rofl:


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HIS 2ND PATTERN JOB LOOK LIKE. HEY JR YOU GOTTA TELL YOUR DAD TO MOVE OVER HOMIE, I THINK GAME OVER STARTING TO LIKE YOUR WORK BETTER!!:shh:


OOPS MY BAD I ALMOST FORGOT YOUR DAD DOES CLEAN SHIT LIKE THIS AND WE GOT CARS THAT WE NEED HIM TO TOUCH AND YOU PATTERN THAT WAY WE GET THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS.. :bowrofl: *


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> What's up pappy just working ot all day pal trying to get some shit done
> On my ride...got the top on now rag daddy...what's up with u man


 Same ole Bro, Jus workin and takin care of the Fam... Jus got back in town was out with the fam on a lil vacation... good to hear you got that done on your Ride though, Keep up the hard work Brotha and see y'all soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I HAVEN'T BEEN AT THIS SHOP IN A FEW WEEKS DUE TO MY SCHOOL STUFF BUT WHEN I POP UP IT WAS A BLESSING TO SEE MY YOUNG PATNA DOING THE DAAMN THANG WHEN IT COMES TO THIS PATTERN STUFF. LIL JOSE AKA "JR" IS ABOUT TO KILL THE PATTERN GAME IN SD.:yes: THIS DUDE IS ONLY 16 AND LOOK AT THIS SHIT. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THIS IS HIS FIRST PATTERN JOB... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JR YOU GOT US FEELING REAL GOOD HOMIE
> WE APPREICATE YOU AND YOUR DADS WORK HOMIE..:h5:
> GAME OVER AGAIN MOFOS SO PLEASE PUT ANOTHER COIN IN AND START OVER.. :rofl:
> 
> ...


Will pal let me know what's up I'm looking to do some patterns
If I can do it here what's up jack


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO THOSE THAT WONDERING WHATS UP WITH THE GAME OVER CAMP... JUST KNOW SOME OF US IS TAKING TRIPS TO PICK UP AND DROP OFF SHIT....

SOME OF US IS IN THE BACK YARD PUTTING IN WORK GETTING READY...

AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT.. YEA I'M PUTTING WEIGHT IN MY SHIT. NO NEED TO COMPLAIN BECAUSE I'M TELLING YOU NOW!!!


AND WE EATING ON A BUDGET... 2 FOR A $1 JACK IN BOX TACOS... 26 FOR 13.87 JUST BEAUTYFUL. MY TREAT FELLAS..

OH YEA WE STILL IN TRAFFIC CHILLIN WITH THE TRIPLE OG GAME OVER FANS...
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Will pal let me know what's up I'm looking to do some patterns
> If I can do it here what's up jack


LET'S DO IT DOGGIE.. CALL ME THEY MY BOYS..




BIGJOE619 said:


> click on the pic





RagTopsPitbull said:


> PitBulls Paisa Edition vs willy from Phoenix Lincoln last Sunday, fuck the gun shots we still got it in


*LOOKING REAL GOOD FELLAS.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JOE AND PIT!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt fa sho,do the dam thing game over c.c.!!!i aprictae ur style!!cant be a playa if u a hater!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Laffs bike is killin it as it should when you own a custom shop. I give them a lot of props they came a long way


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> click on the pic


 Really nice Car Joe. Looks good Homie!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice Bike!!! Looks like a lot of detail work was put into it and it shows. Congrats!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHAT IT DO LAYITLOW.. I'M FINALLY BACK AND I HAVE TO SHARE SOME OF THE SHIT IVE SEEN THE LAST FEW DAYS..
> WANNA START OFF SHOWING ONE OF THE CLEANEST BIKES I HAVE SEEN IN SD PERIOD AND HELL NAA IT AIN'T FROM NO BIKE CLUB...:no:
> BIG PROPS TO LAFF/CORREY AND THE NEW IMAGE CUSTOM FAMILY!!! TRULY SOME L.A LOOKING SHIT BUILT IN THE BIG 619!!:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS.:h5:
> TRULY A GAME CHANGER!!:yes:
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I HAVEN'T BEEN AT THIS SHOP IN A FEW WEEKS DUE TO MY SCHOOL STUFF BUT WHEN I POP UP IT WAS A BLESSING TO SEE MY YOUNG PATNA DOING THE DAAMN THANG WHEN IT COMES TO THIS PATTERN STUFF. LIL JOSE AKA "JR" IS ABOUT TO KILL THE PATTERN GAME IN SD.:yes: THIS DUDE IS ONLY 16 AND LOOK AT THIS SHIT. FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THIS IS HIS FIRST PATTERN JOB... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JR YOU GOT US FEELING REAL GOOD HOMIE
> WE APPREICATE YOU AND YOUR DADS WORK HOMIE..:h5:
> GAME OVER AGAIN MOFOS SO PLEASE PUT ANOTHER COIN IN AND START OVER.. :rofl:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good job jr!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I DON'T KNOW IF I'M TRIPPIN BUT AFTER READING THESE POST I COULD OF SWORN THERE WAS GONNA BE A HOP YESTURDAY.. :thumbsup:
HEAVYWEIGHT VS STR8 GAME!!*:drama:



sg90rider said:


> Flight 83 is going to get blow out the sky . *We ready to when you want to do this* ,





DESERTBOUND said:


> *TODAY, TOMORROW, FRIDAY SATURDAY,SUNDAY,* WHEN WILL GETS OFF WORK, *IM READY NOW* 7:45a.m. Wednesday the 26th


*
ALL I KNOW IS I SEEN HEAVYWEIGHTS IN THE STREETS SAYING THEY READY TO DO WHAT IT DO WIN,LOSE OR DRAW AND I HEARD HE WAS IN THE PARK IN LOT READY FOR TAKE OFF BUT NOONE SHOWED UP. IT'S SUMMER TIME AND THAT'S 2 WEEKS OF NO SHOW FELLAS!! 
GAME OVER WAS TRYING TO WATCH THE HOP FOR ONCE..*





Guessin said:


> Str8t Game or nothin when you at the top you do what the fuck you want


 *I** THOUGHT YOU WAS JOKING AT FIRST MY NIGG BUT I SEE YOU WASN'T. YALL REALLY DO WHAT YA'LL WON'T...
FUCK IT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!**:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO ALL MY GAME OVER RIDAZ THAT WAS KILLIN THE STREETS YESTURDAY. I'M STILL GETTING MUTIPLE CALLS ON HOW YA'LL WAS DOING THE DAAMN THANG ALL AROUND SD.
DON'T TRIP FELLAS I WILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YA'LL SHORTLY. YA'LL KNOW THE RULES...TAKE CARE OF HOME FIRST!!
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ITS FINALLY STARTING TO PAY OFF FELLAS... I LUV ALL YA'LL!! GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!!*:worship:





*EVEN OUR GAME OVER KIDS IS GETTIN READY TO KILL UMM ON THERE GAME OVER TRIKES...*:rofl:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> *FROM THE PAST, TO THE PRESENT!
> KLIQUE STRAIGHT REPPIN...:biggrin::thumbsup:*


KLIQUE looking real good ,nice video


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOODNIGHT FELLAS LAYITLOW.. MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS TO ALL BUT ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS.....

I'M GOING TO LET THE PIC SAY WHAT I WANNA SAY.....*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> *FROM THE PAST, TO THE PRESENT!
> KLIQUE STRAIGHT REPPIN...:biggrin::thumbsup:*




keep on reppin KLIQUE C.C.

yall been doin the dam thing and still doin it,..,one day ima grow up n be like you guys,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> PitBulls Paisa Edition vs willy from Phoenix Lincoln last Sunday, fuck the gun shots we still got it in



big props to you guys,..,keep doin wat it do


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> KLIQUE looking real good ,nice video


:thumbsup:BAD ASS GUYS NICE VIDEO


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO ALL MY GAME OVER RIDAZ THAT WAS KILLIN THE STREETS YESTURDAY. I'M STILL GETTING MUTIPLE CALLS ON HOW YA'LL WAS DOING THE DAAMN THANG ALL AROUND SD.
> DON'T TRIP FELLAS I WILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YA'LL SHORTLY. YA'LL KNOW THE RULES...TAKE CARE OF HOME FIRST!!
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ITS FINALLY STARTING TO PAY OFF FELLAS... I LUV ALL YA'LL!! GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!!*:worship:
> 
> ...


NICE PICS PAL DO UR THING....:yes:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

UGLLLLYYYYYYY


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:beer:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

call all da deigo ridazs b at koolaids sunday at 3pm,,big hop going down;;come do what u guys do;;;dont miss out out on this one;;come swang it brothers;;get urselfs some wins;;it gona be cracking with ;az,,las.vegas and ever hoper u want to hop;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anything goin on tomorrow?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah switch cc is throwing something at jst..I think a hop not sure but all SD rider come out n play


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

do you know what time


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> do you know what time


Mayb 11..shit we r leaving now for parking we r meeting up at 9-leaving there at 10..hope u bring that 62 man want to check it out..


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Mayb 11..shit we r leaving now for parking we r meeting up at 9-leaving there at 10..hope u bring that 62 man want to check it out..


 I believe it was starting around 6am so some ridaz should be out there already:h5: See y'all there


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I got batteries for sale....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WHERE'S THE LOWRIDER LOVE AT GENTLEMEN.:dunno: I LOOKED ON FACEBOOK AND MY PHONE AND SEEN HAPPY 4TH OF JULY ALL DAY TODAY.:yes: JUMP ON LAYITLOW AND SEE NOTHING.:tears:
ANYWAY HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL FROM GAME OVER SDCC..:h5:
SWITCH PINIC WAS REAL LAID BACK,NO HOPPIN AT ALL WHICH WE ALSO WAS TOLD FROM OTHERS BUT FUCK IT WE STILL HAD A GREAT TIME CHILLN WITH SOME OF THE BIG M AND CROWD HOMIES.:yes: 
THE BIG M SHOWING THERE LOWRIDER LUV.. THANKS FOR THE FOOD FELLAS GAME OVER OWE YOU ON THE NEXT TIME AROUND...

P1DAILY STAY REPPIN FOR THE CROWD. REAL SHIT AND GOOD SHIT. MUCH PROPS TO YOU FOR KEEPING YOUR CLUB NAME IN THE STREETS ALLDAY EVERYDAY..

THE CROWD SHOWING THERE LOWRIDER LUV...:thumbsup:


 MUCH LUV TO BIRD FROM THE "BIG M" FOR KEEPING MY LIL GIRLS BUSY WITH HIS BEAUTIFUL DOGGIES. 
THANKS HOMIE I APPREICATED THAT!!:thumbsup:


FROM J STREET TO THE BEACHES TO SPEAD SOME MORE GAME OVER LOWRIDER LUV AND WATCH SOME FIREWORKS AND...

FILL UP THE RIDAZ SO WHEN IT'S TIME TO BEAT TRAFFIC AT NIGHT THERE'S NO EXCUSES...

FOUND A PERFECT CORNER TO POST UP AT AND GET A PERFECT VIEW OF THE FIREWORKS AND SEXY THIGHS...

THAT'S RIGHT.....

THE LIL ONES HAVING FUN PLAYING SOME OLD SKOOL DUCK DUCK GOOSE...

WE STAYED TO THE END AND GAVE A LIL SHOW TO THE PEOPLE. I THINK THEY LIKED THE RIDAZ MORE THAN THE FIREWORKS THEY WERE GOING CRAZY WHEN GAME OVER STARTED HITTING THEM SWITCHES... 
T**ODAY WAS A GOOD DAY FOR OUR CLUB AND FAMILY. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!! GAME OVER FROM THE BOTTOM TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks pal n gameover cc for the love..switch cc did that dam thing.. good food n some love from the fam can't wait for the next 1..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHERE'S THE LOWRIDER LOVE AT GENTLEMEN.:dunno: I LOOKED ON FACEBOOK AND MY PHONE AND SEEN HAPPY 4TH OF JULY ALL DAY TODAY.:yes: JUMP ON LAYITLOW AND SEE NOTHING.:tears:
> ANYWAY HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL FROM GAME OVER SDCC..:h5:
> SWITCH PINIC WAS REAL LAID BACK,NO HOPPIN AT ALL WHICH WE ALSO WAS TOLD FROM OTHERS BUT FUCK IT WE STILL HAD A GREAT TIME CHILLN WITH SOME OF THE BIG M AND CROWD HOMIES.:yes:
> THE BIG M SHOWING THERE LOWRIDER LUV.. THANKS FOR THE FOOD FELLAS GAME OVER OWE YOU ON THE NEXT TIME AROUND...
> ...


:thumbsup:No problem Stef! You guys are welcome anytime!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Its dead in here


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

shiste1 said:


> Its dead in here


ITS NOT DEAD PLAYER THERES 7 ****** WATCHIN HAHAHA :inout::nicoderm:

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHERE'S THE LOWRIDER LOVE AT GENTLEMEN.:dunno: I LOOKED ON FACEBOOK AND MY PHONE AND SEEN HAPPY 4TH OF JULY ALL DAY TODAY.:yes: JUMP ON LAYITLOW AND SEE NOTHING.:tears:
> ANYWAY HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL FROM GAME OVER SDCC..:h5:
> SWITCH PINIC WAS REAL LAID BACK,NO HOPPIN AT ALL WHICH WE ALSO WAS TOLD FROM OTHERS BUT FUCK IT WE STILL HAD A GREAT TIME CHILLN WITH SOME OF THE BIG M AND CROWD HOMIES.:yes:
> THE BIG M SHOWING THERE LOWRIDER LUV.. THANKS FOR THE FOOD FELLAS GAME OVER OWE YOU ON THE NEXT TIME AROUND...
> ...


*)) : GAMEOVER : ((*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt pimpin


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Anything going on tonight? Heard there was a cruise or a hop going on


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

we waiting for you to bust out that 62:biggrin:



shiste1 said:


> Its dead in here


----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

about to be in the big S.D. for a week..can anyone let me no where to go for best tacos callejeros and best carniceria to pick up some seasoned carne asada to grill also where's the best spot to pick up some gear (khakis,t-shirts,brims,shoes,ect..)


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

The12thMan said:


> about to be in the big S.D. for a week..can anyone let me no where to go for best tacos callejeros and best carniceria to pick up some seasoned carne asada to grill also where's the best spot to pick up some gear (khakis,t-shirts,brims,shoes,ect..)


WHAT AREA OF SD U STAYING AT????


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

The12thMan said:


> about to be in the big S.D. for a week..can anyone let me no where to go for best tacos callejeros and best carniceria to pick up some seasoned carne asada to grill also where's the best spot to pick up some gear (khakis,t-shirts,brims,shoes,ect..)


Marios family clothing is the clothes spot that will have everything you are looking for, its in lemon grove, la presa market has the bomb ass seasoned carne asada, pollo asada, and adobada


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Y-TEE said:


> Marios family clothing is the clothes spot that will have everything you are looking for, its in lemon grove, la presa market has the bomb ass seasoned carne asada, pollo asada, and adobada


X2 Marios family clothing is da spot!
Good Pan Dulce @ Sammys on 65th and Imperial
Skyline Farms Market Meat has good carne asada too.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have any short hoses for the back pumps?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have any short hoses for the back pumps?


big kidz got some brand new ones for you big dogg

you need the number?,.


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Y-TEE said:


> Marios family clothing is the clothes spot that will have everything you are looking for, its in lemon grove, la presa market has the bomb ass seasoned carne asada, pollo asada, and adobada





sixonebubble said:


> X2 Marios family clothing is da spot!
> Good Pan Dulce @ Sammys on 65th and Imperial
> Skyline Farms Market Meat has good carne asada too.


orale,thx homies:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT 2013 CHAMPS.. KLIQUE S.D.  THE COACHES     *_


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice . Looks like it was fun. Congrats Klique c.c.


S.D.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc @ the Jae Bueno funeral. Reppin SD


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to the L.A. show


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,plus ttt for a fallen rider........:angel:,:tears:,:yessad:,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc @ the Jae Bueno funeral. Reppin SD


rip


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone goin to the L.A. show


What's up big joe, if all goes as planed we will be taking one ride out on Saturday, you taking the impala ?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

naw im waiting on a centerlink to be delivered.. mine bent


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc @ the Jae Bueno funeral. Reppin SD


RIP


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc @ the Jae Bueno funeral. Reppin SD


 ride in peace homie...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

R.I.P. big homie


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

If everyone could jus say a little prayer for steffon he in the hospital nothing real serious but its never good so jus say a prayer that everything goes good for him


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Steffon if it ain't that seriös...man hurry up n get outta there befor em DRs be tryna medicate u n keep u outta the streets big..but games aside I hope u get better soon big dogg ..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Thers a cold mixed with fevers going around so keep halls children n yourself covered up yall.I was sick all week..better now..


Remember..ur sick before the symptoms show up..so stay healthy yall


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Steffon if it ain't that seriös...man hurry up n get outta there befor em DRs be tryna medicate u n keep u outta the streets big..but games aside I hope u get better soon big dogg ..


they admitted him he been there 3 days and he aint liking it haha


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> If everyone could jus say a little prayer for steffon he in the hospital nothing real serious but its never good so jus say a prayer that everything goes good for him


U got it pal..hope everything gos good


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

gall stones;;;big pimping filling it


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Whos going to la ??? Sunday


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Stefon???!!!!, im praying lowmike,amen ,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Whos going to la ??? Sunday


im leaving today and getting a hotel


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> gall stones;;;big pimping filling it


hell yeah he feeling it


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sunday l.a. bound check the show out and chill


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Whos going to la ??? Sunday


My nephew Omar760 is already in
Line with his LS. ??


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

get well stefeezy...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> If everyone could jus say a little prayer for steffon he in the hospital nothing real serious but its never good so jus say a prayer that everything goes good for him


*GOOD LOOKING OUT MIKE BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE ASK FOR THEM PRAYERS WHEN I FIRST WENT IN ON SATURDAY WHEN SHIT WAS HURTING SO BAD I COULDN'T SLEEP AT NIGHT AND WAS SCARED TO PISS BECAUSE OF THE INTERNET RUMORS. hno:
NOT WHEN I'M ALREADY HOME WITH MY FEET UP EVEN THO ALL PRAYERS ARE GOOD PRAYERS AND I THANK YOU FOR THAT HOMIE...:h5:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE HOMIE LUV,PRAYERS AND PHONE CALLS FELLAS!!:tears: ME,MY FAMILY AND CLUB TRULY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU....:h5:

AIGHT HERE'S A QUICK BREAK DOWN..
RIGHT BACK SIDE WHICH WAS THE RIGHT KIDNEY WAS HURTING FOR 2 DAYS STR8. I DRANK GALLONS OF WATER AND PURE LEMON JUICE AND NOTHING GOT BETTER.
ON THE 3RD DAY I COULD NO LONGER TAKE THE PAIN SO I WENT ON THE INTERNET TO DO SOME RESEARCH AND THEY SAID TO GO TO THE ER BLAH THIS AND BLAH THAT YOUR GONNA DIE.
CHECK IN THE ER ON SATURDAY NIGHT AND COME TO FIND OUT I HAD KIDNEY STONES AND HELLA ASSIST ON BOTH MY KIDNEY'S. 
THE STONES WAS STUCK AND WOULD NOT PASS THREW MY BODY TO PISS OUT WHICH I HEARD HURTS.:run:
I HAD 5... ONE STUCK BLOCKIN THE KIDNEY,ONE STUCK IN THE BLADDER,ONE I PISSED OUT WHICH I DIDN'T FEEL OR SEE AND TWO CHILLIN IN THE LINES.
THEY PUT ME TO SLEEP, HAD TO STICK THIS FUCKIN THING UP MY DICK HOLE AND GO GET UMM!!:barf:
DIDN'T FEEL A THING THANKS TO PRAYERS AND GOING WITH THE FLOW BUT WHEN I PISS RIGHT NOW IT DOES FEEL LIKE A ***** GOT GONORRHEA AT IT'S HIGEST LEVEL..:bowrofl: AND THE SCARYIEST THING IS YOU PISSING BLOOD OUT WITH NO ADDED COLORS..
BUT I'M FINALLY STARTING TO SEE CLEAR PISS AGAIN AND THE BURNING WENT A WAY A DAY LATER THANK GOD. MAN WAS I SCARED TO PISS BUT HAD TOO...:bowrofl:

SO THERE IT IS FELLAS YOU HEARD IT DIRECT FROM YA BOY.. WORD OF ADVISE IS TO GO GET A FULL FAMILY CHECK UP, CHANGE YOUR DIETS,GET SOME EXERCISE AND KEEP GOD IN YOUR LIFE AND THE ODDS WILL BE WITH YOU..:yes: THEY WENT FROM SAYING I NEED A KIDNEY TRANSPLAT TO EVERYTHING LOOKS BETTER COME FOR A CHECK UP NEXT MONTH... BALLIN!!!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL OF YA'LL*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LOOKING OUT MIKE BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE ASK FOR THEM PRAYERS WHEN I FIRST WENT IN ON SATURDAY WHEN SHIT WAS HURTING SO BAD I COULDN'T SLEEP AT NIGHT AND WAS SCARED TO PISS BECAUSE OF THE INTERNET RUMORS. hno:
> NOT WHEN I'M ALREADY HOME WITH MY FEET UP EVEN THO ALL PRAYERS ARE GOOD PRAYERS AND I THANK YOU FOR THAT HOMIE...:h5:*


I posted it when i found out pimpin which was the other day when i called ya i hwd mo clue but glad ya home and feeling better hope all is well with you and the fam


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HOMIE LUV,PRAYERS AND PHONE CALLS FELLAS!!:tears: ME,MY FAMILY AND CLUB TRULY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU....:h5:
> 
> AIGHT HERE'S A QUICK BREAK DOWN..
> RIGHT BACK SIDE WHICH WAS THE RIGHT KIDNEY WAS HURTING FOR 2 DAYS STR8. I DRANK GALLONS OF WATER AND PURE LEMON JUICE AND NOTHING GOT BETTER.
> ...


Dam pal now I'm scared fuck now I have to make sure I don't piss blood
Happy ur ok pal


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THE BIG M AND GAME OVER CHILLIN ON THE 4TH OF JULY DOING WHAT WE DO BEST IN THE SUNNY SD WITH THE TWO BIG FLAGS IN THE BACK. 
SORRY MARTY I DIDN'T KNOW THEY WERE GOING TO KEEP THIS PICTURE OUT OF ALL THE PICS... OOPS!!:rofl:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt , fa sho,hope u good now,er , eeekkkkk!!,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I posted it when i found out pimpin which was the other day when i called ya i hwd mo clue but glad ya home and feeling better hope all is well with you and the fam


*IT'S ALL LUV EITHER WAY PIMP.. BUT MAN I COULD HAVE USE EVERY PRAYER IN THE WORLD ON SAT,SUN,MON,TUES..:rimshot:




P1DAILY619 said:



Dam pal now I'm scared fuck now I have to make sure I don't piss blood
Happy ur ok pal

Click to expand...

AFTER SURGERY IT'S MANDO YOUR GONNA PISS BLOOD BUT IF YOU NOTICE ANY DARK COLOR THAT YOU EVEN THINK IS BLOOD PLEASE GO TO THE ER.. THIS ONE CAT NOTICE COLOR IN HIS PISS AND THOUGHT IT WAS DARK BECAUSE HE BEEN DRINKING ALOT OF DARK SODAS AND DARK LIQUER. SHIT..... COME TO FIND OUT THAT FOOL WAS PISSING BLOOD AND BOUT TIME HE THOUGHT ABOUT CHECKIN IN THE DOC IT WAS TOO LATE. NOW ALL TYPES OF SHIT IS FUCKED UP IN HIS BODY. MACHINES AND ALL TYPES OF SHIT.
*
*


1964dippin said:



Ttt , fa sho,hope u good now,er , eeekkkkk!!,

Click to expand...

I'M COOL AS ICE NOW PIMP.
**

*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,good ,bump,:thumbsup::wave:uffin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Anybody wanna buy my tow truck? Inbox me with ur number ill send u pics and price


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

BIGJOE619 said:


> sunday l.a. bound check the show out and chill


I'll see u up there Joe ,me and Big Boy are gonna go up there and body slam the competition , any one taking any cars let us know we're leaving at 630am


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'll see u up there Joe ,me and Big Boy are gonna go up there and body slam the competition , any one taking any cars let us know we're leaving at 630am


*GOOD LUCK OUT THERE FELLAS.. I'M TRYING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT MONEY IS FUNNY WHEN YOU GOT A FAMILY OF 7 THAT'S TRYING TO ROLL MEANING I GOTTA DRIVE THE VAN AND PAY FOR ALL MY KIDS AND MY CHICK DAY... I DON'T KNOW FELLAS BUT WE WILL SEE..*:dunno:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOOD LUCK OUT THERE FELLAS.. I'M TRYING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT MONEY IS FUNNY WHEN YOU GOT A FAMILY OF 7 THAT'S TRYING TO ROLL MEANING I GOTTA DRIVE THE VAN AND PAY FOR ALL MY KIDS AND MY CHICK DAY... I DON'T KNOW FELLAS BUT WE WILL SEE..*:dunno:


FEEZY GLAD YOU DOING BETTER! KIDS 10 and under are FREE!!! WRISTBANDS ARE 25 each but I'm sure someone is out here hustling.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW..PULL OUT THE 69 FOR A CRUISE ON SAT FOR MY NEPHEW BASKETBALL GAME..N HE HAD 2GAME THAT DAY SO ON THE WAY HOME DROVE BY MY OLD HIGH SKOOL..
N I SAW CARS N PEOPLE AT THE PARK SO I WAS LIKE FUCK IT IM OUT LETS C WHATS UP N THE HOMIE FROM IMPALAS CC THEY WERE THROWING A THING FOR CASTLE PARK POP WARNER FOOTBALL FUNFRISER SO I KICK IT FOR LIKE 2 HOUR..IT WAS KOOL MAN KIDS LOVE THE CARS,SO JUST PULL THE CAR OUT FOR 1 THING THEN MADE IT A HOLE DAY THING... THANKS IMPALA CC 



























































ALL TOGETHER IT WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc chilling @ the Torres empire show @ the Los angles convention center.
Shout out to the homies that roll out to LA. 
RAGTOPS, STRAIGHT GAME, GAME OVER, MAJESTICS AND OLDIES. To name a few, if you must it. YOU mist out.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GLAD TO HEAR ALL YOU SD RIDAZ HAD FUN IN L.A YESTURDAY. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT MADE IT AND REP THE BIG SD...RAGTOPS, STRAIGHT GAME,MEMBERS ONLY,MAJESTICS AND OLDIES.:thumbsup: AND HATS OFF TO BIG GEORGE FOR BRINGING THE 1ST PLACE BELT BACK HOME TO S.D:worship: GOOD SHIT HOMIE!

TO MY GAME OVER RIDAZ MUCH LUV,PROPS AND RESPECT FELLAS. I'M STILL GETTING PHONE CALLS ON HOW WE STILL PUTTING IT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY. THE FUNNY THING IS IT'S ONLY WITH ONE CAR.. IF TOMAS CAR IS GIVING THEM A PROBLEM ALONE CAN YOU IMAGEIN WHAT'S IT'S ABOUT TO BE LIKE WHEN WE ADD OUR OTHER HOPPERS TO THE LINEUP?:facepalm:
I ALSO HEARD HOW YA'LL CUTT TRAFFIC OFF ON CRENSHAW BLVD AND SHUT IT DOWN CRASHIN THE BUMPER WHILE IT WAS 1,000'S OF FOLKS MARCHING FOR TREYVON MARTAIN!! GAME OVER SHIT!!*


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

RollerZ SD at Torres Show!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

@ the Shaw!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SAN DIEGO TO THE TOP


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THE BIG M AND GAME OVER CHILLIN ON THE 4TH OF JULY DOING WHAT WE DO BEST IN THE SUNNY SD WITH THE TWO BIG FLAGS IN THE BACK.
> SORRY MARTY I DIDN'T KNOW THEY WERE GOING TO KEEP THIS PICTURE OUT OF ALL THE PICS... OOPS!!:rofl:*


:roflmao: makes me look like the white devil


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> WHATS UP LAYITLOW..PULL OUT THE 69 FOR A CRUISE ON SAT FOR MY NEPHEW BASKETBALL GAME..N HE HAD 2GAME THAT DAY SO ON THE WAY HOME DROVE BY MY OLD HIGH SKOOL..
> N I SAW CARS N PEOPLE AT THE PARK SO I WAS LIKE FUCK IT IM OUT LETS C WHATS UP N THE HOMIE FROM IMPALAS CC THEY WERE THROWING A THING FOR CASTLE PARK POP WARNER FOOTBALL FUNFRISER SO I KICK IT FOR LIKE 2 HOUR..IT WAS KOOL MAN KIDS LOVE THE CARS,SO JUST PULL THE CAR OUT FOR 1 THING THEN MADE IT A HOLE DAY THING... THANKS IMPALA cc
> ALL TOGETHER IT WAS A GOOD DAY




Glad to hear u had fun doggie. Keep up the good rida work. Much luv Pimp


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

You fellas had a nice line up! And G your sons car came out real good!


Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc chilling @ the Torres empire show @ the Los angles convention center.
> Shout out to the homies that roll out to LA.
> RAGTOPS, STRAIGHT GAME, GAME OVER, MAJESTICS AND OLDIES. To name a few, if you must it. YOU mist out.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> WHATS UP LAYITLOW..PULL OUT THE 69 FOR A CRUISE ON SAT FOR MY NEPHEW BASKETBALL GAME..N HE HAD 2GAME THAT DAY SO ON THE WAY HOME DROVE BY MY OLD HIGH SKOOL..
> N I SAW CARS N PEOPLE AT THE PARK SO I WAS LIKE FUCK IT IM OUT LETS C WHATS UP N THE HOMIE FROM IMPALAS CC THEY WERE THROWING A THING FOR CASTLE PARK POP WARNER FOOTBALL FUNFRISER SO I KICK IT FOR LIKE 2 HOUR..IT WAS KOOL MAN KIDS LOVE THE CARS,SO JUST PULL THE CAR OUT FOR 1 THING THEN MADE IT A HOLE DAY THING... THANKS IMPALA CC
> View attachment 670054
> 
> ...


Orale Pappy! Thats what i'm talking bout Bro, Some times those unplanned weekends are more chillen...Just straight kick back roll the rider out get yo mind set and go for a dip...:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc chilling @ the Torres empire show @ the Los angles convention center.
> Shout out to the homies that roll out to LA.
> RAGTOPS, STRAIGHT GAME, GAME OVER, MAJESTICS AND OLDIES. To name a few, if you must it. YOU mist out.


Q-vo Members :nicoderm:... Not sure if it was just me :loco: but wasn't that TC behind the Monte and the Blue & pink regal also yours before ? Jus askin cause they looked familiar...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 670260
> 
> RollerZ SD at Torres Show!!!


What up Rollerz :wave: Seen your rider out there Danny :thumbsup: Looked good under them lights Bro...


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

sikonenine said:


> Q-vo Members :nicoderm:... Not sure if it was just me :loco: but wasn't that TC behind the Monte and the Blue & pink regal also yours before ? Jus askin cause they looked familiar...


YEA BRO THEY BOTH WERE ,,,,WE JUST TOOK MY SONS MONTE ,,,MUCH PROPS TO ALL SD PEOPLE THAT MADE IT!!!AND TO ALL THE HOPPERS YOU GUYS WERE KILLIG THEM??


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

sicc1904 said:


> You fellas had a nice line up! And G your sons car came out real good!


THANX BRO TALK TO YOU SOON


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

it was a blessing again, this time with the money and the belt. went up there with GameOver and met up with Lil Hat Straight Game at the Torres Empire, then we stopped traffic on Crenshaw Blvd in front of the police, protesters and all of LA to bumper check this lowrider shit !!


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

All day hoppin from Torres, Crenshaw and finishing it up with Tomcat and I going up against Phoenix . Tomcat looking good hitting 80'' hard !


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> it was a blessing again, this time with the money and the belt. went up there with GameOver and met up with Lil Hat Straight Game at the Torres Empire, then we stopped traffic on Crenshaw Blvd in front of the police, protesters and all of LA to bumper check this lowrider shit !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KILL THEM!!!!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> it was a blessing again, this time with the money and the belt. went up there with GameOver and met up with Lil Hat Straight Game at the Torres Empire, then we stopped traffic on Crenshaw Blvd in front of the police, protesters and all of LA to bumper check this lowrider shit !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam pal belt n money..do Ur thing pal big SD in the house


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Lookin "G" Members... That Monte is bad Ass.. Interior is killin it!


Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc chilling @ the Torres empire show @ the Los angles convention center.
> Shout out to the homies that roll out to LA.
> RAGTOPS, STRAIGHT GAME, GAME OVER, MAJESTICS AND OLDIES. To name a few, if you must it. YOU mist out.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks bro.. it's gettin' there. 



sikonenine said:


> What up Rollerz :wave: Seen your rider out there Danny :thumbsup: Looked good under them lights Bro...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Paisa Edition puttin' that shit down SD style!!
Good Shit RagTopsPitbull 
TTMFT




RagTopsPitbull said:


> it was a blessing again, this time with the money and the belt. went up there with GameOver and met up with Lil Hat Straight Game at the Torres Empire, then we stopped traffic on Crenshaw Blvd in front of the police, protesters and all of LA to bumper check this lowrider shit !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good shit out there in LA homies


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

SD PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN ON CRENSHAW BLVD!!! I SEE YOU HOLDING THE BELT LIL G.. CONGRATS LIL DOGGIE!!

BIG BOY WERE YOUR SHIRT AT?!? EVEN THO EVERYONES KNOWS IT'S GAME OVER ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!

I OWE YOU LUNCH AND DINNER MY BOY.. YOU BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN FOR US 365 IN AND OUTTA TOWN. YOU GOT MY WORD THE REST OF YOUR SOLDIERS IS COMING AND WE WILL TAKE THE SLACK OFF YOUR BACK.. YOU ARE TRULY A GAME OVER GENERAL AND WE APPREICATE YOU TOMAS....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone in sd got new batteries


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

*RAGTOPSCC*


*GAMEOVERCC
*

*STRAIGHTGAMECC
*​


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone in sd got new batteries


 not new but in real gooood conditions


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

uffin::thumbsup::biggrin:


javib760 said:


> *RAGTOPSCC*
> 
> 
> *GAMEOVERCC
> ...


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Get down homies. Killin it.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Lookin "G" Members... That Monte is bad Ass.. Interior is killin it!


Thanks bRO, you guys where looking good out there?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

javib760 said:


> *RAGTOPSCC*
> 
> 
> *GAMEOVERCC
> ...


Looking good guys props to ragtops,gameover,st8game for doing that dam thing for BIG SD ...SD TO THE TOP


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*The homeboy's Johnny wedding caravan.. July 13,2013 with KLIQUE S.D.... 



*_


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

WAZ UP SAN DIEGO SALING THIS TOWN CAR 93 140K ALL STOCK REINFORCED BOTTOMS UP INSTALLED SET UP 2 PRO HOPPERS 10 BATTS 2200 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME OR TEXT 619-735-4516 THANKS


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc chilling @ the Torres empire show @ the Los angles convention center.
> Shout out to the homies that roll out to LA.
> RAGTOPS, STRAIGHT GAME, GAME OVER, MAJESTICS AND OLDIES. To name a few, if you must it. YOU mist out.


Thanks for posting Unc! 

Video I made from the hop, Video number 2 will be out soon!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsTePVNp-QI


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I GOTTA PUT THIS OUT THERE.. I RECALL SOME CATS SAYING YOU HAVE TO HAVE CHROME AND ALL THIS OTHER SHIT TO MAKE YOUR CLUB LOOK GOOD AND I ALSO HEARD ALOT OF GAME OVER CARS ARE RAGADY ALL TYPES OF BS.. HERE'S PROOF IN THE PUDDING SD!!! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS KEEP IT GEE,KEEP IT RIDING AND DO WHAT YOUR POCKETS CAN LET YOU DO AND OFCOURSE LIKE THE COVER OF THE DVD SAYS... "GO HARD OR GO HOME" THAT'S WHAT GAME OVER DO EVERYTIME WE HIT THE STREETS AND OUR CLUB IS STEADY RAISEING TO THE TOP.. 
FIRST "MONEY IN THA BANK" NOW "HURT'N FEELINGS" DAAMN WHAT GAME OVER RIDA IS NEXT?:drama:
**
DAAAMN I'M IN LUV WITH MY CLUB!! PRESIDANT AND VICE PRESIDANT MAKING HEAD LINE NEWS. ** CONGRATS TO MY GAME OVER RIDAZ AND TOMAS FOR MAKING THE L.A DVD COVER ONCE AGAIN WE DID THAT FELLAS..*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Vol 70 big fish straight game pres on the cover with the 70 rag sd making cover shots on these dvds


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hahahahahaha to the top..tomas grads on the cover pal do Ur thing..so we r going to c everybody on layitlow go to blvd rollers picnic right this sat..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,amen,bump


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Hahahahahaha to the top..tomas grads on the cover pal do Ur thing..so we r going to c everybody on layitlow go to blvd rollers picnic right this sat..


More Details.. Time and Location?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MR.SKAMS said:


> More Details.. Time and Location?


I'll do.it tonight working on my hoptie


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Vol 70 big fish straight game pres on the cover with the 70 rag sd making cover shots on these dvds


Rumor has it you the king on street cars well im here to take your crown what it do andni dont wanna hear thisnshit ur car took aprt cause i know its not you was telling everyone you served me so bad that i ran to newnyork well what it do lets do this today come to the pad and get bumper checked street car vs street car im the king show me otherwise chipper


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:drama: '


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

MR.SKAMS said:


> More Details.. Time and Location?


ALL I GOT PAL IS BLVD ROLLERS PICNIC SAT JULY 20 @ROHR PARK IN BONITA WHERE THE LIL TRAIN IS AT,STARTS AT 10AM...


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOW WHO BOUGHT A MONTE CARLO FROM ECOLOGY RECENTLY ?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ANYONE HAS A DRIVER SIDE DIP STICK CHROME OIL PAN,PAN GASKET,INTAKE GASKET,FRONT COVER GASKET OR CHROME HARMONIC BALENCER FOR A 327/350 SMALL BLOCK.
TRYING TO GIVE YA'LL THE MONEY BEFORE WE GIVE IT TO THE STORES OR EBAY.*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Rumor has it you the king on street cars well im here to take your crown what it do andni dont wanna hear thisnshit ur car took aprt cause i know its not you was telling everyone you served me so bad that i ran to newnyork well what it do lets do this today come to the pad and get bumper checked street car vs street car im the king show me otherwise chipper


My shits getting up graded right now ill be out soon , anyboby got aldos number for interior? 

Damn mike I retired like to of your cars already man with the filler killer


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> My shits getting up graded right now ill be out soon , anyboby got aldos number for interior?
> 
> Damn mike I retired like to of your cars already man with the filler killer


you ait retired shit i busted ur ass with make it rain reg oump 6 batteries busted your ass yeah you beat me with the red and gold one i give ya that but i bet i bust your ass with this street car i got right now thats why you scared to come get a bar cause you know imma take that title from you im the street king your just a chipper in the cracks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Lowrider fest July 27th at qualcom!! Afternoon/evening show. Go to lowriderfest.com to register!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

U anit takin shit stand in line chipper by the time I come back out you will have that sold , and hold up I busted make it chip ass 4 time u only got one win in when my seal blew out keep it real chipper and if that cutless still has gold painted susp... Im not fuckin hoppen with that peice off shit straight up miss me with that bullshit lol from your boy the crown holder!!!!!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone tryin to cruise downtown by the comiccon and check out the scenery??


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Paisa Edition puttin' that shit down SD style!!
> Good Shit RagTopsPitbull
> TTMFT


Thank you, it was for stephan I told him we were gonna win for him


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> U anit takin shit stand in line chipper by the time I come back out you will have that sold , and hold up I busted make it chip ass 4 time u only got one win in when my seal blew out keep it real chipper and if that cutless still has gold painted susp... Im not fuckin hoppen with that peice off shit straight up miss me with that bullshit lol from your boy the crown holder!!!!!!


hell na the gold is off it has chr9me undies quit with the excuses cause ya hopped this car before now all the sudden you g9t excuses cause ya know i will bust yo ass with it lol im the king of the streets chipper not you your just a one day warrior i lowrider 7 days a week you can cstch me in traffic on some real lowrideing shit pimp not just on sundays and your right by the time you get your car working again this shit will be sold qnd something else will be in its place just let me know if and whenever your ready


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,lowmike,haluah, amen,next!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

how much is this pump worth...?


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Anyone tryin to cruise downtown by the comiccon and check out the scenery??


I want too on saturday I get off at 4 or maybe fri too get at me


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't kno if u realize player but the Extreme autofest is Saturday night


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Don't kno if u realize player but the Extreme autofest is Saturday night


Next Saturday..


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

69 ways said:


> I want too on saturday I get off at 4 or maybe fri too get at me


I was in my lil trash truck deliverying trash bins in downtown n let me tell u guys 
Go out there hynas everywhere looking good ass fuck


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Next Saturday..


 lmao I kno I just realized that and had to cum correct myself but i see u already did hahaha


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I was in my lil trash truck deliverying trash bins in downtown n let me tell u guys
> Go out there hynas everywhere looking good ass fuck


U tryin to roll out there tonight g?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> lmao I kno I just realized that and had to cum correct myself but i see u already did hahaha


Nall pal its all good I got Ur back playa..u guys going deep


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> U tryin to roll out there tonight g?


Got to clean my shit for Saturday n charging my batts...u guys cruisingon sat to blvd rollers picnic pal


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Nall pal its all good I got Ur back playa..u guys going deep


Fa sho good lookin ! Hahaha


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Got to clean my shit for Saturday n charging my batts...u guys cruisingon sat to blvd rollers picnic pal


Not sure how busy the club is exactly but we gonna slide thru with a couple cars and sho sum love !!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Imma be out and about tonight cruising if anyones gonna be out


----------



## mikedog619 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## mikedog619 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cruise night chicano park 5:30 - ?


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lets do this Chicano Park it is.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Was Happenin at Chicano Park?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

San Diego TTT!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Was Happenin at Chicano Park? Cruise to where?


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

sexy 60 from chicano park today


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's make this Chicano Park Sunday cruise/ kick it and chill an every sunday event, 530 till whenever


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Good cruise had a good time!!!


----------



## 6KARAR9IMPBCH (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 673036
Let's make this Chicano Park Sunday cruise/ kick it and chill an every sunday event, 530 till whenever


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Dam can't do Sundays Im on call but Saturdays are cool with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Blvd rollers cc thanks all the sd car clubs who came out to show some love on our 4th annual picnic,hope yall had a blast,see u next year


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

All u hoppers!
I got a stock Cadillac Fleetwood 93-96 Big Body Frame ready for pick up. $50
Located in Spring Valley CA
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yo sd im in town visiting n was wondering if you guys cruise on wednesday nights?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ed1983 said:


> Yo sd im in town visiting n was wondering if you guys cruise on wednesday nights?


Cruise night in El Cajon on Wednesday nights on main street


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> All u hoppers!
> I got a stock Cadillac Fleetwood 93-96 Big Body Frame ready for pick up. $50
> Located in Spring Valley CA
> Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


thats a good deal right there:thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

If only that frame was a lincolns


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> Yo sd im in town visiting n was wondering if you guys cruise on wednesday nights?


Yea we gonna meet up at rally's hamburgers in spring valley at 6 to cruise to el Cajon if u wana meet up and roll..... Anyone else that wants to jump I. Traffic meet up at rally's in the valley

GAMEOVER


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Yea we gonna meet up at rally's hamburgers in spring valley at 6 to cruise to el Cajon if u wana meet up and roll..... Anyone else that wants to jump I. Traffic meet up at rally's in the valley
> 
> GAMEOVER


kool homie appreciate the info


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Yea we gonna meet up at rally's hamburgers in spring valley at 6 to cruise to el Cajon if u wana meet up and roll..... Anyone else that wants to jump I. Traffic meet up at rally's in the valley
> 
> GAMEOVER


kan you tell me how 2 get 2 the rallys or el cajon


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

smog made me do it


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> kan you tell me how 2 get 2 the rallys or el cajon


 where u coming from?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> where u coming from?


imperial beach


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice car bro


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> imperial beach


Ok so u take 5 north to 54 east which turns into the 125 north and exit jamacha ROAD ( not jamacha BLVD!! The two exits r back to back ) so u exit jamacha ROAD and make a right. And u will see rally's hamburgers on the right hand side in the same parking lot as vons and Kmart  see u there g


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Ok so u take 5 north to 54 east which turns into the 125 north and exit jamacha ROAD ( not jamacha BLVD!! The two exits r back to back ) so u exit jamacha ROAD and make a right. And u will see rally's hamburgers on the right hand side in the same parking lot as vons and Kmart  see u there g


appreciate it homie see you out there


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 674182
> 
> 
> View attachment 674183
> ...


Chale tamale lookin firme ill behavior


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

69 ways said:


> Chale tamale lookin firme ill behavior


BIG DOG just had to do it haha :h5: now just have to catch up real quick
those are the BEFORE pictures so I could show how stock I got the car
was in traffic for a minute testing out the new shoes. 
here are the AFTER pics


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds good to me ...see u guys inda streets


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

The rivi looking super good ill behavior ...Shyt is nice sittin on13s 



Major props


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,we are going to have an open house here at The shop august 10. Stop by say hi and check out our work and the shop. We going to have tacos and music. I will post details later


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes sir. Sounds good see you guys there..should b a good turn out 


Keep us updated


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> kool homie appreciate the info


is that 6pm sharpe or around 6


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> The rivi looking super good ill behavior ...Shyt is nice sittin on13s
> 
> 
> 
> Major props


Just trying to be like you big dogg, making the impossible, possible. :thumbsup:

13's nice and snug with ZERO caliper grinding? :wow:

thanks again for the help with rider. you know your shytt. uffin:

I forgot how it feels when you have to drive around and watch for dips and speed bumps. I would normally hit the switch and click it up and not worry about it bhahah :biggrin: No biggie I just need to cut 4 holes out real quick.

damn I just recovered from yesterday. I been a zombie all day. STILL cant believe we left that casino and the sun was out! :420:

The wait and work was worth it. uffin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Where in el cajon cause im at rally burger right now and dont see no lolos


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Just trying to be like you big dogg, making the impossible, possible. :thumbsup:
> 
> 13's nice and snug with ZERO caliper grinding? :wow:
> 
> ...



The rivi was breaking necks onda freeway man haha it was sitting super low haha n yea it look super good. 

It's gonna come out super good dogg . 

Props 

Man..that was a crazy night dogg..casino was cool yea dogg we left that mofo super late ..to much drinkin haha


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> Where in el cajon cause im at rally burger right now and dont see no lolos


 Yoo wat up g I sent u my number on a pm earlier.... We were at rally's til 630-635 sorry we missed u did u get my message??


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> BIG DOG just had to do it haha :h5: now just have to catch up real quick
> those are the BEFORE pictures so I could show how stock I got the car
> was in traffic for a minute testing out the new shoes.
> here are the AFTER pics
> ...


Looks even better on dem Treces!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 674438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Flickas of the Rider and choice of scenery


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> nice car bro


Thanks big dogg. we trying you know? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to the show?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone goin to the show?


I'll be out there brother... Moving in the rider on Sat. Morning. How about u?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Looks even better on dem Treces!





MR.SKAMS said:


> Bad Ass Flickas of the Rider and choice of scenery


sup killer? you know its like night and day from stocks to these little tires :biggrin: its mandatory to rock the 13's now I just gota save some ends for the upgrades.

Oh and the titty bars? oh hell yea forget disneyland, these are the happiest places on earth :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha 

That's where all the majic happens hahah 

Rivi looks good from all angles..n these pix taken wit cheap phone camera lenses..

Imagen with a top notch camera ...oh shyt ..got u thinkin huh

Probly hit up nono to get some real picz


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Yoo wat up g I sent u my number on a pm earlier.... We were at rally's til 630-635 sorry we missed u did u get my message??


??


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Y'all ****** and them strip clubs... Hahahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Shyt I won't be in them strip clubs for some time...I'm At court watching the fees goin up and Uuup with DUI shit


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


alex75 said:


> Hi everyone,we are going to have an open house here at The shop august 10. Stop by say hi and check out our work and the shop. We going to have tacos and music. I will post details later


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Or he can be on Instagram "str8 flexin" cool lil app to mess with photos 



aphustle said:


> Haha
> 
> That's where all the majic happens hahah
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

MR.SKAMS said:


> I'll be out there brother... Moving in the rider on Sat. Morning. How about u?


im goin friday fuck waking up early sat morning


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: ...


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BIGJOE619 said:


> im goin friday fuck waking up early sat morning


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> hell na the gold is off it has chr9me undies quit with the excuses cause ya hopped this car before now all the sudden you g9t excuses cause ya know i will bust yo ass with it lol im the king of the streets chipper not you your just a one day warrior i lowrider 7 days a week you can cstch me in traffic on some real lowrideing shit pimp not just on sundays and your right by the time you get your car working again this shit will be sold qnd something else will be in its place just let me know if and whenever your ready


This car gonna be at autofest ?? :dunno:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

So whos going to lowrider fest..ill mayb just go for the hops


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my car is there now


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> This car gonna be at autofest ?? :dunno:


yessir ill be there waiting for you


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yessir ill be there waiting for you


hno:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> hno:


im still waiting


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> im still waiting


On my way 

Nice red clip in that pic !


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> On my way
> 
> Nice red clip in that pic !


you got to see that clip up close and personal haha good shit today dog glad ya kept it real and said i got ya i respect that alot so good shit your a real dude see ya next time


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> you got to see that clip up close and personal haha good shit today dog glad ya kept it real and said i got ya i respect that alot so good shit your a real dude see ya next time


:yes: by a couple inches....but my shits REAL street


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Wheres the video at?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> :yes: by a couple inches....but my shits REAL street


good shit homie it was a good day glad ya made it home safe and stuff


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Heavy duty trailer for sale


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Where everyone going to be at today


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> good shit homie it was a good day glad ya made it home safe and stuff


:wave: just got back from san fernando valley......took 1st in S.D. on saturday, 1st in SFV on sunday !!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> :wave: just got back from san fernando valley......took 1st in S.D. on saturday, 1st in SFV on sunday !!


asshole lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking for some used 13s or 14s in good condition in San Diego, pm me


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wheres the hops at....


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> asshole lol


Yep, i thought youd be happy for me :h5:


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

4 those who didnt make it to the show or didnt get a flyer


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

No hops today


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Yep, i thought youd be happy for me :h5:


na i am pimp i give ya your props congrats on the wins thats a nice street car ya got


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MintySeven said:


> Blvd rollers cc thanks all the sd car clubs who came out to show some love on our 4th annual picnic,hope yall had a blast,see u next year


NO PROBLEM DOGGIE GAME OVER HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE AND WE THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVING US...

THE FOOD WAS GODD HOMIES..

MY GAME OVER FAMILY SHOWING OUR LUV..


WHO HAS A GRILL SITTING ON 100 SPOKES..



AFTER CHILLING WITH THE ROLLERS HOMIES AND GETTING FULL. GAME OVER DECIDED TO GO DOWN TOWN AND SHOW SOME MORE LUV TO THE CITY.

HAD TO FILL UP ARE RIDES BECAUSE IT TOOK A HR JUST TO RIDE THREW THAT COMIC COM STUFF... THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP ROB!

BUMPER 2 BUMPER!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SO LAST WEEK IT WAS ROLLERS PICNIC THANKS TO MY BOY P1DAILY SPREADING THE WORD. GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.
THAN IT WAS OFF TO THE AUTOFEST WHERE GAME OVER PLACED IN EVERY CATAGORY EXCEPT ONE.
*











OH YEA GAME OVER GETTING OUR GROOPIE LUV WAY UP..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOT HOME AT MIDNIGHT ON SATURDAY NIGHT. MY GAME OVER RIDAZ HAD SOME UNFINISHED BIZZNESS TO ATTEND TO SO THEY SAID LETS GO TO L.A AND I PROMISED I WOULDN'T MISS ANOTHER L.A TRIP SO OFF WE WENT TO GO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. STR8 GAME I KNOW YA'LL PICNICS ALWAYS BE CRACKIN BUT THIS YEAR I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE STUPID CRACKIN BECAUSE GAME OVER BEEN HITTING THEM HARD FOR S.D AND ALL I HEARD YESTURDAY WAS WE WILL SEE YOU ****** AT STR8 GAME PICNIC. FROM WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE L.A COMING DEEP TO PLAY FA SHO....
GAME OVER POSTED WAITING FOR THEM TO SHOW UP...

FIRST RIDA TO PULL UP... OFCOURSE SD GOT THAT!!

3 WAY HOP AND OFCOURSE SD TOOK THAT EVEN THO THAT HOP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH US. THEY HAD SOME PERSONAL SHIT GOING ON. 

SOUTH SIDE SUPER CLEAN ON THE SHAW...

SOUTH SIDE KILLIN UMM IN A MAJOR WAY..

CRENSHAW GOT TOO DEEP SO WE HAD TO RIDE TO HOME DEPO FOR MORE ROOM. SWITCH MAN AND MY BOY TOMAS ON THE STREETS OF L.A IN TRAFFIC...

HOME DEPO GOT SHUT DOWN AFTER ONE HOP AND OFF WE GO AGAIN..


SWITCHMAN AND TOMAS BACK IN TRAFFIC AGAIN BUT THIS TIME TOMAS LEAD THE WAY OFF TO THE BANK OF AMERICA IN THE KILLAZ HOOD OF L.A..

THEY LUV GAME OVER SD SO WE WAS SAFE AND ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD BUT HERE'S WERE IT WENT DOWN LIKE 4 FLATS ON A CADILLAC.. 
MOFO'S ALL OVER THE PLACE ALL STREETS SHUT DOWN AND FRONT ENDS IN THE AIR. GAME OVER SDCC HAD TO DAAMN NEAR BEG FOR A HOP. ****** DID NOT WON'T IT BUT MUCH LUV TO CITY 2 CITY FOR STEPING UP AND HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THERE TOWN.


OG GANSTA FROM THE BIG M PULLED UP BUMPING SOME OLD SKOOL AND TALKING MAJOR SHIT TO ALL CLUBS. 

OFF TOO SD AND WAS STUCK IN TRAFFIC PISSED THE HELL OFF. I HAD TO TURN OFF THE GAME OVER VAN BECAUSE TRAFFIC WAS SO BAD BUT IT CLEARED UP AFTER ABOUT 30 MIN. THE THING I HATED MOST ABOUT DRIVING BACK HOME WAS ALL 7 MOFO'S WERE KNOCK THE HELL OUT IN THE VAN AND DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE THE TRAFFIC COMING HOME.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THIS HOW GAME OVER DOES IT ON CRENSHAW FOR TREYVON MARTIN SD STYLE...*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good shit...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

1st place 61-64 hard top full custom.. not too bad


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> 1st place 61-64 hard top full custom.. not too bad



:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GOT HOME AT MIDNIGHT ON SATURDAY NIGHT. MY GAME OVER RIDAZ HAD SOME UNFINISHED BIZZNESS TO ATTEND TO SO THEY SAID LETS GO TO L.A AND I PROMISED I WOULDN'T MISS ANOTHER L.A TRIP SO OFF WE WENT TO GO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN. STR8 GAME I KNOW YA'LL PICNICS ALWAYS BE CRACKIN BUT THIS YEAR I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE STUPID CRACKIN BECAUSE GAME OVER BEEN HITTING THEM HARD FOR S.D AND ALL I HEARD YESTURDAY WAS WE WILL SEE YOU ****** AT STR8 GAME PICNIC. FROM WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE L.A COMING DEEP TO PLAY FA SHO....
> GAME OVER POSTED WAITING FOR THEM TO SHOW UP...
> 
> FIRST RIDA TO PULL UP... OFCOURSE SD GOT THAT!!
> ...


 Sicc Ass pics ! From SD to LA... That's Right :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



BIGJOE619 said:


> 1st place 61-64 hard top full custom.. not too bad


 Congrats on your win Big Joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

~INDIVIDUALS CC~


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

*tomas bumper checkin on CRENSHAW yesterday
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> good shit...


*THANKS BIG JOE AND BIG CONGRATS TO YOUR WIN HOMIE YOU AND LIL JOE DESERVE IT. I'M PROUD OF YOU DOGGIE THAT DUECE IS THE SHIT PERIOD,POINT,BLANK!!*




sikonenine said:


> Sicc Ass pics ! From SD to LA... That's Right :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS DOGGIE WE JUST TRYING TO KEEP THE BIG SD IN THE LINE UP..
*
HERE'S A COUPLE PICS I DIDN'T POST FROM THE SATURDAY SHOW..*


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good shit to everyone that hopped sat against la ragtops straight game gameover and goodtimes we did that fellas we all held it down for the town good shit


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER PLAYING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WAR ZONE SD STYLE GETTING MAJOR LUV FROM ALL OF L.A AND OTHERS..*


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: Congrats Big Joe


BIGJOE619 said:


> 1st place 61-64 hard top full custom.. not too bad


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

big topcat said:


> :thumbsup: Congrats Big Joe


 thank u sir


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS BIG JOE AND BIG CONGRATS TO YOUR WIN HOMIE YOU AND LIL JOE DESERVE IT. I'M PROUD OF YOU DOGGIE THAT DUECE IS THE SHIT PERIOD,POINT,BLANK!! Thanks pimp now imam have to get a van like urs to carry the family in.. im liking that van alot*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


 thanks bro your guys whole line up was nice...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER PLAYING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WAR ZONE SD STYLE GETTING MAJOR LUV FROM ALL OF L.A AND OTHERS..*


It was real koo chopn it up wit u guys in S.D. uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Good shit to everyone that hopped sat against la ragtops straight game gameover and goodtimes we did that fellas we all held it down for the town good shit


 X2...........ALL HOPPERS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> 1st place 61-64 hard top full custom.. not too bad


 ONE BAD ASS DUCE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

jojo67 said:


> ONE BAD ASS DUCE!!!:thumbsup:


 thank u homie


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

For Sale San Diego 140k racked for 10 batts 2 pumps has no set up 1200$ or best offer Get at me 619-735-4516


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > *THANKS BIG JOE AND BIG CONGRATS TO YOUR WIN HOMIE YOU AND LIL JOE DESERVE IT. I'M PROUD OF YOU DOGGIE THAT DUECE IS THE SHIT PERIOD,POINT,BLANK!! Thanks pimp now imam have to get a van like urs to carry the family in.. im liking that van alot*
> ...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hella nice video ..good mix 

Props to you all


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

uffin: ' T T T


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,fo sho,bump


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> BIGJOE619 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell Yea get u and the family a van my nigg. The only down side to a van is you might drive it more than your lowrider.
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> BIGJOE619 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell Yea get u and the family a van my nigg. The only down side to a van is you might drive it more than your lowrider.
> ...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hella nice video ..good mix
> 
> Props to you all


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

shystie69 said:


> For Sale San Diego 140k racked for 10 batts 2 pumps has no set up 1200$ or best offer Get at me 619-735-4516


Good Luck with Sale!!!

TTT


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Who's got a 90 front clip for a caddy!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

1BADLAC said:


> Who's got a 90 front clip for a caddy!


craigslist a guy in ib has one


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any hops today


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Any hops today


I'm wondering the same thing playboy


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess no one is coming out...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

No one knows


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Its it going to be in euclid, collage, or spring valley


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Bad Ass Ranflas!!!


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

*Do you have yellow or foggy headlights? Is it hard for you to see at night while you are driving? If you are in the San Diego area and are interested in a quality headlight restoration job on your car feel free to contact me. I am mobile so I can drive to you. If you are interested feel free to call or text me at: 

Miguel (619) 600-1808

or email me at:
[email protected]*


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

happing this saterday


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

luissd said:


> View attachment 678944
> happing this saterday


see u there neighbors


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Where is everybody at....its to quite in here that's not good...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

luissd said:


> View attachment 678944
> happing this saterday


What's up pal the crowd will b in the house..I want to c Comps truck...sorry captain Comps


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fa sho what's up pal u know I got u..if anything going down with shows or picnic I hit u up..I hit traffi 2weeks ago seaport village day n dam it was good man people showing love...I was looking for riders n nobody was out its all good I had the ladys dancing n shaking...there man getting all mad fuck it..


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks lil G for putting all my shit on that flyer


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Goodtimes sd on the move state to state


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Fa sho what's up pal u know I got u..if anything going down with shows or picnic I hit u up..I hit traffi 2weeks ago seaport village day n dam it was good man people showing love...I was looking for riders n nobody was out its all good I had the ladys dancing n shaking...there man getting all mad fuck it..


Man player here's my number wenever u in traffic hit me up and I'm sure me and a couple GAMEOVER Ryders would love to join the lineup!!!  6192191999 


)) : GAMEOVER : ((


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Thanks lil G for putting all my shit on that flyer


 any time buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

MintySeven said:


> see u there neighbors


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Thanks lil G for putting all my shit on that flyer


pitbull,nich,chongo.lol:buttkick:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. @ Traffic cc show in Ontario ca.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW.. 
JUST CHECKIN IN TO GIVE YOU GUYS FIRST DIBS ON ALOT OF SHIT I'M GOING TO BE SELLING. I WILL POST PICS LATER I'M PULLING SHIT OUTTA THE SHED AS WE SPEAK.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!
*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what u got stefeezy hit ur boy


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

For sale


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what u got stefeezy hit ur boy


*FA SHO.. I WILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW PIMP.
IN THE MEAN TIME HEAR SOME SLAPPIN LOWRIDER MUSIC YOU CAN BUMP IN THAT NICE ASS DUECE...:yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*YA'LL BE ON THE LOOK OUT!! THERES A SMOG CHECK ON JAMACHA BLVD. LUCKILY I WAS GOING THE OTHER WAY HEADED TO GET A OIL CHANGE. GOD IS GOOD BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE BEEN SHORTER THAN A MIDGET IF THEY WOULD HAVE ASK ME TO PULL UP ON THAT THANG... IF YOUR CAR PASSES SMOG ON IT'S ON YOUR ALL GOOD.*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

That cant be legal??!!, they never did this bullshit in the 90s!!!???, wtf??!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reorganizing the garage the other day. damn its some hard work. Im TIRED!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YA'LL BE ON THE LOOK OUT!! THERES A SMOG CHECK ON JAMACHA BLVD. LUCKILY I WAS GOING THE OTHER WAY HEADED TO GET A OIL CHANGE. GOD IS GOOD BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE BEEN SHORTER THAN A MIDGET IF THEY WOULD HAVE ASK ME TO PULL UP ON THAT THANG... IF YOUR CAR PASSES SMOG ON IT'S ON YOUR ALL GOOD.*


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:.... That's some straight Bull Shit. :facepalm:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I was reorganizing the garage the other day. damn its some hard work. Im TIRED!
> 
> View attachment 682356
> 
> ...



Hahaha fuckin frank


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

69 ways said:


> Hahaha fuckin frank


:biggrin: Hard work big dog. Wats good? Ey dog i just got the head unit in the rider running the 6 1/2 components Kenwood speakers. I decided to keep the stock head unit for looks and hide the aftermarket head unit. Until i cut the 4 holes out then Ima toss in the JL sounds uffin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice get at me ill be there


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

69 ways said:


> Nice get at me ill be there


Hell yea big dogg. Aint it easy cuttin' out cars with a plasma cutter? shit we saved a gang of time haha like a hot knife through butter :biggrin: Then weld shit here an there and we in traffic. :boink:

Just gota get at the homie BK an get the new setup soon. In the meantime gona redo the the wheels to match the stock paint for now uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


>


sick ass flyer:wow:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


All dam st8 game cc....the crowd will b in the house...always have fun there man can't wait pals


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I was reorganizing the garage the other day. damn its some hard work. Im TIRED!
> 
> View attachment 682356
> 
> ...




Haha nice...gonna be sick...lookin good with em 520s


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>



Yep goin down in our town..

See yall fellas there


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Shits about to go down Aug 25th For All you mutha fuckas that thought the GAME has changed, that the GAME ain't the same no more......all I can say is bring a lunch because it's about to get live! You might spit some game but you can't spit STRAIGHT GAME!!!!!! And don't think we forgot who's been bumping their gums. Better bring a mouthpiece! Yeeeeee!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

What's up I heard something going down tomorrow at j at what's up


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> What's up I heard something going down tomorrow at j at what's up


Wat up everyone ... GAMEOVER CC IS HOLDING A FUNDRAISER FOR TOMAS' AUNT.... She's not doin to good in the hospital and we are tryin to help raise funds for her funeral sercvices.... If anyone would like to cum help support we will b at j street at 12-? Selling food and taking donations to help his family in this time of need......so cum down bring the Ryder's and chill with us on this beautiful Sunday afternoon!!! Sorry bout the late notice y'all this is a spur of the moment thing

GAMEOVER


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:angel:



JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Wat up everyone ... GAMEOVER CC IS HOLDING A FUNDRAISER FOR TOMAS' AUNT.... She's not doin to good in the hospital and we are tryin to help raise funds for her funeral sercvices.... If anyone would like to cum help support we will b at j street at 12-? Selling food and taking donations to help his family in this time of need......so cum down bring the Ryder's and chill with us on this beautiful Sunday afternoon!!! Sorry bout the late notice y'all this is a spur of the moment thing
> 
> GAMEOVER
> View attachment 683624


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> :angel:


Ok thanks pal ill hit my people up


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> All dam st8 game cc....the crowd will b in the house...always have fun there man can't wait pals


*YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN.. ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO GO TO THE STR8 GAME PICNIC. STR8 GAME AND AZLAN TRUELY DO HAVE THE BEST PICNICS IN THE TOWN.
GAME OVER SDCC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SHOWING OUR SUPPORT AND LUV LIKE WE ALWAYS DO FOR ALL OF OUR SD CAR CLUBS.
MUCH LUV,AND GOOD LUCK FELLAS.*:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Wat up everyone ... GAMEOVER CC IS HOLDING A FUNDRAISER FOR TOMAS' AUNT.... She's not doin to good in the hospital and we are tryin to help raise funds for her funeral sercvices.... If anyone would like to cum help support we will b at j street at 12-? Selling food and taking donations to help his family in this time of need......so cum down bring the Ryder's and chill with us on this beautiful Sunday afternoon!!! Sorry bout the late notice y'all this is a spur of the moment thing
> 
> GAMEOVER
> View attachment 683624


ON MY WAY MY NIGGS...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one going out tonight


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


>


ttt


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Whos cooming to walmart in college


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Whos cooming to walmart in college


Lol no one goes to Walmart anymore g... We meet up at rally's every Sunday Walmart and fambam are to burnt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP AND GAVE THERE LUV,DONATIONS AND SUPPORT TO TOMAS AUNTIE. THIS WAS TRULY A GOOD CAUSE AND TO THOSE THAT GAVE WHEN THEY DIDN'T EVEN HAVE IT. GOD IS GOING TO BLESS YOU BACK BIG TIME BECAUSE EVERY PENNY COUNTED FOR THE FAMILY TO HELP OUT THERE FAMILY SERVICES THAT THEY COULD NOT AFFORD ON THERE OWN. SO MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL THAT MEANS ALOT TO US AND WE WILL NEVER FORGET THAT!*




​

BEST CUP CAKES YOU WILL EVER TASTE PERIOD!! I KNOW BECAUSE I AM A FAT BOY THAT EATS IT ALL EXCEPT THE PUSSY!!:rimshot:



*TOMAS PUTTING IT ON THE BUMPER TO GIVE SOME ACTION BACK FOR HIS FRIENDS AND FAMILY .*


*S**ORRY IF I DIDN'T GET PICS OF EVERY CAR. MY PHONE DIED OUT I FORGOT TO CHARGE IT THE NIGHT BEFORE.*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Lol no one goes to Walmart anymore g... We meet up at rally's every Sunday Walmart and fambam are to burnt


I was at spring valley till1230 and not a soul out


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I was at spring valley till1230 and not a soul out


U sure g ??? We rolled in the lot around 9 and it was pretty deep..... Wat time did u get there?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> U sure g ??? We rolled in the lot around 9 and it was pretty deep..... Wat time did u get there?


Around 10 1030


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Around 10 1030


Try Rollin In between 830-9 that's a good time to get there


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOD TOLD ME TO SHARE THIS INFO WITH YA'LL... TAKE CARE OF YOUR BODY GENTLEMEN! ALL MY STONES ARE OUTTA OF ME AND NOW I HAVE TO MAINTAIN A GOOD HEALTHY LIFE IF NOT BACK TO THE HOSPITAL I GO!
IT DON'T FEEL GOOD WHEN YOUR USE TO SHIT COMING OUTTA OF THE DICK NOT GOING IN.:run:

HERE'S THE MACHINE THEY USE TO GO IN YO DICK HOLE AND PULL OUT THE STINT THAT THEY CONNECT TO YOUR KIDNEY.

HERE'S THE STINT THEY HAD TOO TAKE OUTTA ME THAT HELP GET RID OF THE KIDNEY STONES. 
THEY CAILM THEY NUMB ME BUT YOU CAN FEEL THAT SHIT MOVE AND GO UP IN YOU EVERY TURN. I MADE A YELL/NOISE I NEVER MADE IN MY LIFE WHEN THAT SHIT WHEN INSIDE ME...:bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SORRY GUYS I KNOW THAT HURTED THE BALLS JUST A LIL BIT LOOKING AT THAT PIC SO LET ME GIVE YA'LL SOMETHING TO HELP GET RID OF THAT VISION.

I WENT TO MY GRANDMA HOUSE AND LOOK WHAT THE HELL I RAN INTO.. 4 DOGS RUNNING A TRAIN ON EACH OTHER REAL SHIT. NEVER SEEN BEFORE FOOTAGE AND I AM TRULY A DOG MAN.
THE BIG DOG WAITED WHILE THE LIL DOG HIT AND WHEN HE GOT TIRED THEY TRADED POSTIONS REAL SHIT....

IT WAS THE BIG DOG TURN AND THAN ANOTHER DOG RAN UP TO TRY AND GET SOME... SHE MUST HAD SOME GOOD PUSSY IN AIR.

HAVE YOU EVER SEEN TWO DOGS FUCK AT THE SAME TIME SIDE BY SIDE...

ONE FUCKIN WHILE THE OTHER ONE LICK THE FACE WHILE THE BIG DOG WATCH.. YOU DIRTY DOGS...

DOUBLES....

CAN YOU SAY 3SUM DOGGIE STYLE.. LOL.:bowrofl:
*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY GUYS I KNOW THAT HURTED THE BALLS JUST A LIL BIT LOOKING AT THAT PIC SO LET ME GIVE YA'LL SOMETHING TO HELP GET RID OF THAT VISION.
> 
> I WENT TO MY GRANDMA HOUSE AND LOOK WHAT THE HELL I RAN INTO.. 4 DOGS RUNNING A TRAIN ON EACH OTHER REAL SHIT. NEVER SEEN BEFORE FOOTAGE AND I AM TRULY A DOG MAN.
> THE BIG DOG WAITED WHILE THE LIL DOG HIT AND WHEN HE GOT TIRED THEY TRADED POSTIONS REAL SHIT....
> ...


Hahahaha o shit that shit is funny...dirty bob n the gang we going to fuck n what...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh shit? , lol,


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)

i love the play by play.lol:roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

No hahahah that was funny right there...never seen that..haha dam dogs don't give a Fuck haha


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Bwahahaha


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY GUYS I KNOW THAT HURTED THE BALLS JUST A LIL BIT LOOKING AT THAT PIC SO LET ME GIVE YA'LL SOMETHING TO HELP GET RID OF THAT VISION.
> 
> I WENT TO MY GRANDMA HOUSE AND LOOK WHAT THE HELL I RAN INTO.. 4 DOGS RUNNING A TRAIN ON EACH OTHER REAL SHIT. NEVER SEEN BEFORE FOOTAGE AND I AM TRULY A DOG MAN.
> THE BIG DOG WAITED WHILE THE LIL DOG HIT AND WHEN HE GOT TIRED THEY TRADED POSTIONS REAL SHIT....
> ...



LMAO!!! SHYT IS HILARIOUS!!!!! And they were goin at it for a min cuz it was bright as hell wen they started and in the last pic it was all dark and shyt!!! Hahahaha ha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

350


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY GUYS I KNOW THAT HURTED THE BALLS JUST A LIL BIT LOOKING AT THAT PIC SO LET ME GIVE YA'LL SOMETHING TO HELP GET RID OF THAT VISION.
> 
> I WENT TO MY GRANDMA HOUSE AND LOOK WHAT THE HELL I RAN INTO.. 4 DOGS RUNNING A TRAIN ON EACH OTHER REAL SHIT. NEVER SEEN BEFORE FOOTAGE AND I AM TRULY A DOG MAN.
> THE BIG DOG WAITED WHILE THE LIL DOG HIT AND WHEN HE GOT TIRED THEY TRADED POSTIONS REAL SHIT....
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: ::drama::bowrofl:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

*MY HOMEBOY IS SELLING THESE PUPS IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED. FRENCH & ENGLISH BULLDOG MIX BORN ON JUNE 15, PUPS HAVE ALREADY THERE PARVO SHOTS, BEEN DE WORMED READY TO GO. ASKING FOR $900 O.B.O.    GET AT ME PM ME HERE ON LAYITLOW AND ILL GET BACK. :thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ROTFLMAO
 :fool2:
:h5: 
:boink:
:roflmao:
:rofl:
:drama:



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY GUYS I KNOW THAT HURTED THE BALLS JUST A LIL BIT LOOKING AT THAT PIC SO LET ME GIVE YA'LL SOMETHING TO HELP GET RID OF THAT VISION.
> 
> I WENT TO MY GRANDMA HOUSE AND LOOK WHAT THE HELL I RAN INTO.. 4 DOGS RUNNING A TRAIN ON EACH OTHER REAL SHIT. NEVER SEEN BEFORE FOOTAGE AND I AM TRULY A DOG MAN.
> THE BIG DOG WAITED WHILE THE LIL DOG HIT AND WHEN HE GOT TIRED THEY TRADED POSTIONS REAL SHIT....
> ...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,lol,


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Try Rollin In between 830-9 that's a good time to get there


Thanks will do or hit me up


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Man DUI bullshyt is no joke


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

DUI check point on N 4th and C st. In Chula Vista by the 54.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn good lookin on that...

That's how they got me at a check point...

Fucken ended my 8 year drinking and driving career ...


Keep us all posted SD.


If u drinkin n drivin take it easy yall.. drive safe n get home to yalls family safe


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hope everybody ready for tomorrow...st8 game cc picnic man jst all riders let's roll I'm going at 1130


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

LUZITAS TACO SHOP FOR SOME MENUDO IN DA MORNING.....

DA PINIC IN DA NOON.....

AND END DA NITE WITH DA CRUISE AT CHICANO PARK.....!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Hope everybody ready for tomorrow...st8 game cc picnic man jst all riders let's roll I'm going at 1130


:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> LUZITAS TACO SHOP FOR SOME MENUDO IN DA MORNING.....
> 
> DA PINIC IN DA NOON.....
> 
> AND END DA NITE WITH DA CRUISE AT CHICANO PARK.....!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Guess I have to wake up earlyer then ill b there too thanks pal u going to b out there say what's up mayb we can roll out to the picnic


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Was going down tonight....wheres the spots at???


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

It was on and poopin on j street


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

I was there but cops were deep...so peeps started leaving


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Another badass picnic! All eyes were on this 59!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

OMAR760 said:


> Another badass picnic! Eyes eyes were on this 59!!


ST8 GAME CC THAT WAS A CLEAN ASS 59 HAVE NOT SEEN 1 THAT CLEAN IN A WHILE....THAT GOT ME MOTIVATED LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER:thumbsup: I LIKE THAT SHIT....MY HAT IS OFF PALS...ANOTHER YEAR GOOD ASS PICNIC FROM ST8 GAME CC0


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

P1DAILY619 said:


> ST8 GAME CC THAT WAS A CLEAN ASS 59 HAVE NOT SEEN 1 THAT CLEAN IN A WHILE....THAT GOT ME MOTIVATED LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER:thumbsup: I LIKE THAT SHIT....MY HAT IS OFF PALS...ANOTHER YEAR GOOD ASS PICNIC FROM ST8 GAME CC0


:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

OMAR760 said:


> Another badass picnic! All eyes were on this 59!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ONCE AGAIN A VERY NICE PICNIC FELLAS..:thumbsup: STR8 GAME DOES HAVE THE MOST CRACKIN PICNIC IN SD HANDS DOWN. EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS FROM START TO FINISH.
MUCH PROPS TO THE WHOLE STR8 GAME LINE UP STREET AND HOPPERS. ALOT OF NEW PAINTS AND NEW LOOKS. :nicoderm:
SUGG YOU WAS HELLA WET, FOE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!:thumbsup:
MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS ALL OF YA'LL FOR KEEPING THE OUTTA TOWNERS FEELING GOOD ABOUT DRIVIN TO S.D AND GIVING ALL OF SD SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO!!:thumbsup:

BIG JOE KILLIN THE LOT..

MUCH LUV TO FRED FROM STR8 GAME FOR STEADY OWNING AND BLESSING OTHERS WITH NICE ASS CARS. YOUR BLESSING ARE GOING TO STAY COMING HOMIE, IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN DO JUST HOLLA HOMIE. MY HOOK UP IS YOUR HOOK UP I'M SURE THIS GUY FEELS THE SAME WAY. NICE ASS LAC YOU BUILT RIGHT HERE PIMP.


IF YOU SMELLED ANY MONEY IN THE AIR WHILE YOU WAS WALKING AROUND IT CAME FROM THIS GUY BUY THE NAME OF BIG MONEY K... I'M SURE YOU HEARD OF HIM. 
THIS GUY BIKE WAS SO LOUD PEOPLE THOUGHT IT WAS COMING FROM HIS CAR. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND CONTINUE TO LET US KNOW WHAT MONEY SMELL LIKE.
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT DUECE..

STATUORY GRAPE AND MONEY IN THA BANK GOT HELLA LUV FROM ALOT OF FOLKS TODAY POSING ON 3 WHEELS GAME OVER STYLE...

WILL AND FRED STEPPIN ON TOES POSTED IN THE VALLEY LOCKED UP IN THE REAR STR8 GAME STYLE.:thumbsup::yes:
GOOD JOB FELLAS... YOU ARE THE ROOTS TO THIS CLUB. YA'LL MY PATNAS SINCE WE WERE KIDS AND I'M PROUD OF YA'LL!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*NOW TO THE CATS THAT WAS TALKING ALL THAT HOP SHIT TO ME YESTURDAY KNOWING DAAMN WELL THEY DON'T WANT ME TO GET BACK IN THIS HOP SHIT. 
YOU HAVE MY WORD I'M GOING TO HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU SOONER THAN LATER. FROM THIS DAY ON.. FUCK THE SHOWS I'M GOING BACK TO WHERE I CAME FROM WHICH IS HOPPER.COM!!
THE ONLY NAME THAT MIGHT NOT NO HE ON THE LIST IS "81" YOU WAS WRONG I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND THAT ONE PIMP. YOU STILL MY BOY THO BUT I OWE YOU SOME BUMPER CHECKS... 
TO ALL THE OTHER STR8 GAME RIDAZ THAT PUT THERE NAME ON THE LIST PLEASE KEEP THEM HOPPERS READY YOU WILL ALSO SEE I AIN'T NEW TO THIS BACK BUMPER SHIT! :nono:
MUCH LUV GOD BLESS AND YOU WILL SEE MY FRONT END VERY SOON!!*:biggrin::drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO MY GAME OVER FAMILY....
I LUV ALL YA'LL.. WE DID WHAT WE SAID WE WAS GOING TO DO WHICH WAS SHOW UP SHOW LUV AND SUPPORT OUR FELLOW SD CAR CLUB.
LETS CONTINUE TO SHOW LUV AND WORK ON OUR SPORTMANSHIP.:h5: IF IT AIN'T LOWRIDING IT AIN'T US! *


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

fa sho?me?81?:around::dunno::ugh:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> fa sho?me?81?:around::dunno::ugh:


NOT YOU PIMP. THEY CALL YOU 81 ALSO?


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh,nono , thought it was me,of an 1981 chevy mc,....., just thought it was me,came from a bad deal on that car,......its all good,they call me gordo estevan from north county,


----------



## LOS STR8GRINDING (Dec 5, 2009)

HERES A STR8GRINDING EXCLUSIVE TO SHOW THAT WE STILL OUT THERE AND WHO KNOWS YA JUST MIGHT SEE ANOTHER DVD FROM US HOPE YA ENJOY


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

GoPro picture!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

OMAR760 said:


> GoPro picture!


That's bad ass pal...nice pic


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SD TTMFT!


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *ONCE AGAIN A VERY NICE PICNIC FELLAS..:thumbsup: STR8 GAME DOES HAVE THE MOST CRACKIN PICNIC IN SD HANDS DOWN. EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS FROM START TO FINISH.
> MUCH PROPS TO THE WHOLE STR8 GAME LINE UP STREET AND HOPPERS. ALOT OF NEW PAINTS AND NEW LOOKS. :nicoderm:
> SUGG YOU WAS HELLA WET, FOE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!:thumbsup:
> MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS ALL OF YA'LL FOR KEEPING THE OUTTA TOWNERS FEELING GOOD ABOUT DRIVIN TO S.D AND GIVING ALL OF SD SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO!!:thumbsup:
> ...


GOOD LOOKING ON THE PICS YOU GOT SOME GOOD ONES BROTHA. AND WERE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT.
SHIT NOW GET THOSE VESSELS READY FOR THE AZTLAN PICNIC I THINK THE 22ND OF NEXT MONTH.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*YOUR PICS R HELLA ON POINT THANKS**!*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

big $uge said:


> *YOUR PICS R HELLA ON POINT THANKS**!*


That's shit was clean to man...


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

My Monte Carlo posted at Luzitas, had a good time at Straight Game picnic after! Will be definitely taking it again next year!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

OMAR760 said:


> My Monte Carlo posted at Luzitas, had a good time at Straight Game picnic after! Will be definitely taking it again next year!!


 :wave: Yo wuddup Omar, :thumbsup: Clean ass pics... :biggrin:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


 Orale Javi, :wave: Sicc ass pics like always :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

big $uge said:


> *YOUR PICS R HELLA ON POINT THANKS**!*


BADDASS RIDE, BADDASS PIC


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

OMAR760 said:


> My Monte Carlo posted at Luzitas, had a good time at Straight Game picnic after! Will be definitely taking it again next year!!


*NICE, REALLY NICE RIDE,,TA'DOW*


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I'm in san Diego is there cruise spots or hangouts? Would like to see some lowriders


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey tone remember this car


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

green ice said:


> I'm in san Diego is there cruise spots or hangouts? Would like to see some lowriders


theres a cruise today in elcajon started at 5


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man that looks hard with the gold on it


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

still holding up strong, my secret weapon, 72 spoke DAYTONS, this is the best picnic in SD.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got brand new centenials 1100 grays brand new milestar 13s the new models and brand new presto high motors hit me up for the best price in town i got as many as you need of any of them


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Man that looks hard with the gold on it


 ill show ya the other pics later


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Where can I get good quality suede in sd


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> View attachment 691897
> View attachment 691913
> still holding up strong, my secret weapon, 72 spoke DAYTONS, this is the best picnic in SD.


:thumbsup: Look into that "telly" change. Let me know, If possible it'd be worth it.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: '


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

sikonenine said:


> Orale Javi, :wave: Sicc ass pics like always :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone going to esco tonight??


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i figured i put these here if anyone needs bumpers for a baby lincoln,$100 takes both in decent shape





















466-6388 ask for neto


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

this for sale too.












$1800 obo


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Anyone going to esco tonight??


yessir


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*A PATNA IS LOOKING FOR CHROME STARTER AND CHROME OIL PAN FOR A SBC IF ANYONE HAS IT...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


*THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE.. YOU ALWAYS BLESS LAYITLOW WITH SOME NICE PICS. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *A PATNA IS LOOKING FOR CHROME STARTER AND CHROME OIL PAN FOR A SBC IF ANYONE HAS IT...*


tell ur boy to spend some cool money on the chrome oil pan the after market ones are thin and leak I have a chrome tranny pan on my 62 and it leaks like a bitch so I am gonna swap it for a stock pan... good deals aren't always good deals


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


> Thanks homie


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

[
Nice Lineup of lincolns In Straight Game. Nice pis of all though Javib760:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

drockone619 said:


> [
> Nice Lineup of lincolns In Straight Game. Nice pis of all though Javib760:thumbsup:


X2


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

where's all the cruise spots at i just moved out to SD a few months ago wanna get out


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

R_Cisco_O said:


> where's all the cruise spots at i just moved out to SD a few months ago wanna get out


Sunday's spring valley Kmart fammart on Euclid ave there's a picnic Sept 22 chula Vista the homies from aztlan 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> Sunday's spring valley Kmart fammart on Euclid ave there's a picnic Sept 22 chula Vista the homies from aztlan
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No one goes to famart anymore player .... It got shut Down by the police so we just hit spring valley kmart/rally's hamburgers on jamacha ROAD and the 125 freeway....  ... Besides that it was good to see u again G .... glad to hear everything is goin good for u


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> No one goes to famart anymore player .... It got shut Down by the police so we just hit spring valley kmart/rally's hamburgers on jamacha ROAD and the 125 freeway....  ... Besides that it was good to see u again G .... glad to hear everything is goin good for u


Good to see you too homie. Hope everything is cool with you and you get that rider back cause we still have a date......if I can ever get done: ) 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> tell ur boy to spend some cool money on the chrome oil pan the after market ones are thin and leak I have a chrome tranny pan on my 62 and it leaks like a bitch so I am gonna swap it for a stock pan... good deals aren't always good deals



Yessir....You said it right big Joe...gotta pay the cost to floss and be the boss ..to many people take pride in their small crohm dress up kits ...cheap shit is weak shit...always better to use stock parts n tripple crohm em out that way it will last a good while


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Good looking out. What time everyone get out there n where that picnic at on the 22


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Good looking out. What time everyone get out there n where that picnic at on the 22


Chula Vista J Street marina

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks fo sho ridaz, drockone619, sixonebubble


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Good looking out. What time everyone get out there n where that picnic at on the 22

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*AZTLAN CAR WASH HELD AT THE KMART IN SPRING VALLEY. DONATIONS ARE GOING TO A FEW MEMBERS FAMILY'S FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS THAT PASSED AWAY. 
EVERY PENNY COUNTS FELLAS SO STOP BY AND DROP 1,5 OR 10 INTO THE POT TO HELP OUT. HEAVY WEIGHTS,THEM STREETS AND GAME OVER IS ALREADY THERE SHOWING THERE SUPPORT.:h5: 

YOU ALREADY KNOW I HAD TO GET THE LUNCH BOX IS SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN CLEAN.. THANKS FOR THE WASH FELLAS:thumbsup:
IF THERES ANYTHING THAT GAME OVER SDCC CAN DO PLEASE ASK..*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AZTLAN CAR WASH HELD AT THE KMART IN SPRING VALLEY. DONATIONS ARE GOING TO A FEW MEMBERS FAMILY'S FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS THAT PASSED AWAY.
> EVERY PENNY COUNTS FELLAS SO STOP BY AND DROP 1,5 OR 10 INTO THE POT TO HELP OUT. HEAVY WEIGHTS,THEM STREETS AND GAME OVER IS ALREADY THERE SHOWING THERE SUPPORT.:h5:
> 
> YOU ALREADY KNOW I HAD TO GET THE LUNCH BOX IS SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN CLEAN.. THANKS FOR THE WASH FELLAS:thumbsup:
> IF THERES ANYTHING THAT GAME OVER SDCC CAN DO PLEASE ASK..*


:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> [
> Nice Lineup of lincolns In Straight Game. Nice pis of all though Javib760:thumbsup:


*
TO ALL U CATS THAT PULLED UP ON "THE BANK" AND TO THOSE THAT WAS TALKING THAT SHIT. MAKE SURE YOU DO THAT SAME SHIT ON THE 22ND, THIS TIME I WON'T BE GONE AND I WILL BE IN WHAT I CALL A HOPPER NOT A LAY N PLAY RIDA!!:nono: 
IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CAR FALL BACK AND WATCH THE BUMPER CHECKS.:h5: LET'S LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!! 
WHAT'S UP DJ I PRAY YOUR GONNA BE AT AZTLAN ON THE 22 RIGHT PIMP? I WANNA TEACH YOU HOW YOUR SUPPOSE TO HIT THE SWITCH ON ME NOT JUST PULL UP TALK SHIT AND THAN BACK UP WITHOUT HITTING THE SWITCH.:bowrofl:
MIKEY YOU SAID IF I GET BACK TO HOPPIN YOU WILL BRING A HOPPER TO SERVE ME WELL GET TO BRINGIN PIMP.:thumbsup:
BY THE WAY FELLAS IT'S HALF DAY OFF AT THE JUNK YARD TODAY, GET IT WHILE YOU CAN BECAUSE I AM..
SEE YALL ON THE 22ND AND EVERY PICNIC/SUNDAY AFTER THAT!!:nicoderm:

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 699633
> 
> 
> View attachment 699641


GOOD JOB HOMIE THAT CAME OUT REAL NICE!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GOOD JOB HOMIE THAT CAME OUT REAL NICE!!


Thanks big dogg. Not bad for rusty chinas Haha. :roflmao: I'll see you at the picnic. Bringing the rivi so peoples can check it out stock and before i get stupid and start Workin on it. uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood parts for sale.
Interior pieces
Fenders
1/4 Panels
Trunk
Mechanical parts
Core support
Heater core
Special Prices for SD homies!
Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> TO ALL U CATS THAT PULLED UP ON "THE BANK" AND TO THOSE THAT WAS TALKING THAT SHIT. MAKE SURE YOU DO THAT SAME SHIT ON THE 22ND, THIS TIME I WON'T BE GONE AND I WILL BE IN WHAT I CALL A HOPPER NOT A LAY N PLAY RIDA!!:nono:
> IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CAR FALL BACK AND WATCH THE BUMPER CHECKS.:h5: LET'S LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!!
> WHAT'S UP DJ I PRAY YOUR GONNA BE AT AZTLAN ON THE 22 RIGHT PIMP? I WANNA TEACH YOU HOW YOUR SUPPOSE TO HIT THE SWITCH ON ME NOT JUST PULL UP TALK SHIT AND THAN BACK UP WITHOUT HITTING THE SWITCH.:bowrofl:
> ...


I let you slide twice, both times after you get on here talking bout "Real Rida" this that etc. I've been on my Rida shit and pulled up on you years now and you haven't come with shit and you know I've been waiting for you to come w/ something clean to jump w/. So don't speak Rida nothing cause a Rida would have put that ex gamer hopper in the air already. I real Rida would've not come to a war w/ a show car and be scared to jump it. Anyway, I've come down there couple times already. Before I come this time, show me your ready w/ something clean ahead of time so I'm not wasting my time. I spent $500 on trailer just to take my car and not even jump it. That's how serious about not jumping w/ any load of metal you may call a car. Come clean. I've been ready.
P.S.
I hope your getting engine parts cause the junkyard don't carry chromed parts!?!? :dunno:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

drockone619 said:


> I let you slide twice, both times after you get on here talking bout "Real Rida" this that etc. I've been on my Rida shit and pulled up on you years now and you haven't come with shit and you know I've been waiting for you to come w/ something clean to jump w/. So don't speak Rida nothing cause a Rida would have put that ex gamer hopper in the air already. I real Rida would've not come to a war w/ a show car and be scared to jump it. Anyway, I've come down there couple times already. Before I come this time, show me your ready w/ something clean ahead of time so I'm not wasting my time. I spent $500 on trailer just to take my car and not even jump it. That's how serious about not jumping w/ any load of metal you may call a car. Come clean. I've been ready.
> P.S.
> I hope your getting engine parts cause the junkyard don't carry chromed parts!?!? :dunno:


Hubcaps shine like chrome so that could always be an option.....mccleans with the bolt on hubcaps :thumbup:


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 699633
> 
> 
> View attachment 699641


Dammmmmmmm frank


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I let you slide twice, both times after you get on here talking bout "Real Rida" this that etc. I've been on my Rida shit and pulled up on you years now and you haven't come with shit and you know I've been waiting for you to come w/ something clean to jump w/. So don't speak Rida nothing cause a Rida would have put that ex gamer hopper in the air already. I real Rida would've not come to a war w/ a show car and be scared to jump it. Anyway, I've come down there couple times already. Before I come this time, show me your ready w/ something clean ahead of time so I'm not wasting my time. I spent $500 on trailer just to take my car and not even jump it. That's how serious about not jumping w/ any load of metal you may call a car. Come clean. I've been ready.
> P.S.
> I hope your getting engine parts cause the junkyard don't carry chromed parts!?!? :dunno:


*EVEN THO I CAN'T RECALL YOU PULLING UP TWICE AND NOT HITTING A SWITCH BUT YOU KNOW A THIRD TIME UPS YOUR RANK RIGHT.
SO PULL UP THAT USE TO BE SHOW CAR AND LETS DO THIS ON THE 22ND. :h5:
DON'T BE MAD AT ME BECAUSE I TURNT A EX GAMER HOPPER INTO A G.O SHOW CAR WHILE U TURNT A SHOW CAR INTO A HOPPER. 
ITS NEVER BEEN WAR TIME AT ANY STR8 GAME PICNICS BETWEEN US.:no: IF IT WAS I WOULD HAVE HAD MY DUDES PULL UP ON YOU. 
WHY DO YOU KEEP SPEAKING ON CLEAN AS IF I'M RIDING DIRTY AND YOU HELLA SHITIN?:dunno: MY GAME BEEN STEP UP FOLKS YOU AIN'T DOING NOTHING I AIN'T PIMP!!:nono: WHY WOULD I PROVE AND SHOW YOU SOME CLEAN SHIT FIRST WHEN YOUR LOWRIDER CAREER IS STILL POP WARNER PIMP JUICE OK MAYBE JV.:rimshot:IMMA SWANG WHAT I BRANG!! LIKE I SAID FUCK THE SHOWS I'M ON SOME HOPPER SHIT AND I WILL BE THERE ON THE 22ND WIN,LOSE OR DRAW IF YOU CAN'T MAKE IT IT'S ALL GOOD I WILL CATCH YA WHEN I CATCH YA AND SHOW YOU HOW YOU SUPPOSE TO PULL UP ON SOMEBODY.:naughty:

PS. IT DON'T MATTER WHAT KIND OF PARTS I'M GETTING JUST KNOW I'M GETTING SOME PARTS THAT'S GONNA HELP WEAR THOSE LINCOLNS AND OTHER RIDAZ OUT WEATHER IF ITS CHROME OR PAINTED!!
I THOUGHT I SHOULD BE THE HOMIE AND SPREAD THE WORD THAT IT'S HALF OFF TODAY.*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

69 ways said:


> Dammmmmmmm frank


Hehe Whats good g? :h5: glad u got that frame stiched back up. u know these ching changs always get the rusty spokes so for the traffic wheels these will be ok. But for special occasions like weddings, quinceañeras, and divorces I gota pull out the 5.20's uffin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Hahaha fo sho gonna get some supremes hopefully soon gonna need some 520 in 14s tho


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE I'M SHOWING YOU SOMETHING WITH THESE FEW PICS DJ LIKE YOU ASK.
HOW MUCH CLEANER DO WE NEED TO COME?*:dunno: 
*LIKE I SAID YOU AIN'T DOING NOTHING MORE THAN WE ALREADY DOING HOMIE!!*:no:


[URL=http://s183.photobucket.com/user/FASHOKENNELS/media/1238974_504591122962968_1007208755_n_zps7e2b82c1.jpg.html]
[/URL]
*AND HOW YOU TALKING TO ME ABOUT CHROME AND JUNK YARD PARTS WHEN YOU RIDIN JACKY CHANS AND I'M RIDIN REAL DAYTONAS HOMIE?
I AIN'T SAYING I DON'T WANNA HOP BECAUSE WHAT YOU GOT AND DONT GOT ON YOUR CAR.. LETS SWANG WHAT WE BRANG LIKE THE OLD SKOOL RIDAZ USE TO DO AND MAY THE BEST MAN WIN...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW.. HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY TO ALL YOU RIDAZ FROM GAME OVER SDCC!!*



*ONCE AGAIN YOU AIN'T DOING NOTHING WE AIN'T SO WHY CAN'T YOU HOP YOUR CAR?*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE I'M SHOWING YOU SOMETHING WITH THESE FEW PICS DJ LIKE YOU ASK.
> HOW MUCH CLEANER DO WE NEED TO COME?*:dunno:
> *LIKE I SAID YOU AIN'T DOING NOTHING MORE THAN WE ALREADY DOING HOMIE!!*:no:
> 
> ...


I said....... Come with something clean that actually leaves the ground. Those are the 2 cleanest cars in your club and neither of them jump:twak: so what are you showing me:dunno:? I could be on some D's or Z's right now if i choose but you mean to tell me if I put them on, you'd jump your car???Fuck no you wouldnt. Just another one of your loud mouth excuses. So sorry bra, but no your not doing what im doing.Like you said "I took a show car and put it in the air". Your scared to do the same. If your saying this.......






is as clean as this






youve lost your DAMN mind period point blank. Anyway, Im done w/ this. Its always the same shit, you havent had shit to pull up for 2 years now and your still doing all the talking.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I said....... Come with something clean that actually leaves the ground. Those are the 2 cleanest cars in your club and neither of them jump:twak: so what are you showing me:dunno:? I could be on some D's or Z's right now if i choose but you mean to tell me if I put them on, you'd jump your car???Fuck no you wouldnt. Just another one of your loud mouth excuses. So sorry bra, but no your not doing what im doing.Like you said "I took a show car and put it in the air". Your scared to do the same. If your saying this.......
> View attachment 704761
> is as clean as this
> View attachment 704769
> youve lost your DAMN mind period point blank. Anyway, Im done w/ this. Its always the same shit, you havent had shit to pull up for 2 years now and your still doing all the talking.


*YOU STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES.. IT'S ALL GOOD MY NIGG YOU RIGHT I HAVEN'T JUMP A CAR IN 2 YRS DUE TO STACKIN UP ON THESE TROPHY'S LIKE I WAS TOLD I COULDN'T DO. BUT KNOW I HAVE SO MANY I DON'T KNOW WERE TO PUT THEM SO FUCK THE SHOWS I'M BACK TO THE STREETS SO YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ME MAKING NO EXCUSES. I WILL SEE YA WHEN I SEE YA.. I GUESS I WILL BE BUMPER CHECKING YOUR MEMBERS UNTILL NEXT TIME I SEE YA WHICH MIGHT BE NEXT STR8 GAME PICNIC.
THAT GIVES ME ENOUGH TIME TO CLEAN HER UP TO YOUR STANDARDS..:biggrin: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS PIMP! 
TOMAS YOU NEED CHROME IN ORDER TO HOP AGAINST BUDDY..*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YOU STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES.. IT'S ALL GOOD MY NIGG YOU RIGHT I HAVEN'T JUMP A CAR IN 2 YRS DUE TO STACKIN UP ON THESE TROPHY'S LIKE I WAS TOLD I COULDN'T DO. BUT KNOW I HAVE SO MANY I DON'T KNOW WERE TO PUT THEM SO FUCK THE SHOWS I'M BACK TO THE STREETS SO YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ME MAKING NO EXCUSES. I WILL SEE YA WHEN I SEE YA.. I GUESS I WILL BE BUMPER CHECKING YOUR MEMBERS UNTILL NEXT TIME I SEE YA WHICH MIGHT BE NEXT STR8 GAME PICNIC.
> THAT GIVES ME ENOUGH TIME TO CLEAN HER UP TO YOUR STANDARDS..:biggrin: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS PIMP!
> TOMAS YOU NEED CHROME IN ORDER TO HOP AGAINST BUDDY..*[/QUOTE
> Let all your members know that also, Im not hopping w/ shit if its from my city and aint on the same level. So get ya bars up.
> ...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > *YOU STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES.. IT'S ALL GOOD MY NIGG YOU RIGHT I HAVEN'T JUMP A CAR IN 2 YRS DUE TO STACKIN UP ON THESE TROPHY'S LIKE I WAS TOLD I COULDN'T DO. BUT KNOW I HAVE SO MANY I DON'T KNOW WERE TO PUT THEM SO FUCK THE SHOWS I'M BACK TO THE STREETS SO YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ME MAKING NO EXCUSES. I WILL SEE YA WHEN I SEE YA.. I GUESS I WILL BE BUMPER CHECKING YOUR MEMBERS UNTILL NEXT TIME I SEE YA WHICH MIGHT BE NEXT STR8 GAME PICNIC.
> ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Location: San Diego, CA
I have a set of bumpers for sale off an 85 Cutlass. Good driver quality. 
$150 each
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn baller can i borrow a pocket lol
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > *YOU STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A DOCTOR WITH ALL THESE EXCUSES.. IT'S ALL GOOD MY NIGG YOU RIGHT I HAVEN'T JUMP A CAR IN 2 YRS DUE TO STACKIN UP ON THESE TROPHY'S LIKE I WAS TOLD I COULDN'T DO. BUT KNOW I HAVE SO MANY I DON'T KNOW WERE TO PUT THEM SO FUCK THE SHOWS I'M BACK TO THE STREETS SO YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ME MAKING NO EXCUSES. I WILL SEE YA WHEN I SEE YA.. I GUESS I WILL BE BUMPER CHECKING YOUR MEMBERS UNTILL NEXT TIME I SEE YA WHICH MIGHT BE NEXT STR8 GAME PICNIC.
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> LOWLOW MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Im not a baller. I dont got it, Shit. Im just saying this guy gets on here going on and on about D's. Ive spent D's $$$ many times over having fun. My car looks nice on the ground and in the air D's or not. Quit talking to me about rims, Ill buy some when I can afford them:rimshot:
> ...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > *I THOUGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDERS BUT SINCE UR NO LONGER DOING THAT I GUESS I CAN JOIN YOU REAL QUICK..:facepalm:
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > drockone619 said:
> ...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> FA SHO RIDAZ said:
> 
> 
> > drockone619 said:
> ...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 708401
> 
> 
> View attachment 708409


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
*DJ....*

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
*STEFEEZY..*.


*T**HE RULES PEOPLE COME UP WITH THESE DAYS.. TRUTH IS I DON'T CARE HOW ANYONE CAR LOOKS BUT IF YOU CLOWN ME EXPECT FOR ME TO CLOWN YA BACK..
I'M FROM THE OLD SKOOL! YOU SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG! NICE PICS THO PIMP...:thumbsup:*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> *DJ....*
> 
> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> ...


:h5: :biggrin: see ya fellas on j street uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

When? Is that the Aztlan Picnic?


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :h5: :biggrin: see ya fellas on j street uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> When? Is that the Aztlan Picnic?


yea big dogg, I work on sundays and on call so I gota put in a request 2-3 weeks in advance every time I want to hit a picnic. I'ma pull out the rivi and roll from north county S.D. solo like I been doin for a minute. uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sept 22


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> *DJ....*
> 
> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> ...


Ok I'm kicking back watching this and you bring up old school. ....and the rules people make. ....just outta curiosity aren't Lincoln's and caddys one class and gbodys another? Just asking I don't want no problems.........yet  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Ok I'm kicking back watching this and you bring up old school. ....and the rules people make. ....just outta curiosity aren't Lincoln's and caddys one class and gbodys another? Just asking I don't want no problems.........yet
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


YES THEY ARE MY BROTHA BUT ONCE A LINCOLN OR LAC HOP WITH 2 G-BODY'S I DON'T SEE WHATS WRONG WITH HOPPING WITH THE 3RD PUTTING THEM ALL IN THE SAME CLASS.
HE WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THAT FROM ME.. I GOT A FULL SIZE CAR JUST LIKE THEY ASK FOR.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :h5: :biggrin: see ya fellas on j street uffin:


*HE WON'T BE THERE BUT I WILL BE THERE ON SOME HOPPIN SHIT...
GUESS I WILL HAVE TO CATCH HIM NEXT YEAR UNLESS GAME OVER GOES TO LV THIS YEAR..*:naughty:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

well sed fa sho!!!,ttt,bump pimpin!!!:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> YES THEY ARE MY BROTHA BUT ONCE A LINCOLN OR LAC HOP WITH 2 G-BODY'S I DON'T SEE WHATS WRONG WITH HOPPING WITH THE 3RD PUTTING THEM ALL IN THE SAME CLASS.
> HE WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THAT FROM ME.. I GOT A FULL SIZE CAR JUST LIKE THEY ASK FOR.


I was just asking good looking

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: '


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> well sed fa sho!!!,ttt,bump pimpin!!!:wave::thumbsup:


:dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Any of you homies know where I can get a clean non scratched windshield of a 65 Impala...


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

WHATS UP FELLAS JUST STOPPING THROUGH TO SAY KEEP YOUR FRONT ENDS UP!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

Straightgame 4 life


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


> Straightgame 4 life


Yea Dat!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr61Niner,to when for fa sho of going places with fambam,/kiddios,well sed fa shoe,bump
pimpin pimpin playa,do u fa sho!!!, ttt,it dont stopp!!! We everywhere,, good pics,much luv,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

??????


Hahahaha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Real rider shit why aint anyone been in traffic everyone to busy talking about the dos and donts of the next mans car who gives a damn if aint mobody in traffic with them period point blank sd step up and lets atart hitting the streets rolling all clubs amd solo riders who gives a shit about what color interior or wheels or on bumper or not lets jus ride and all enjoy the same passion


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got a parking lot full of riders some better then others but i bet ya ill get in traffic with any of them lol so whos ready to start cruisi g


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

76SEVILLEMAN said:


> Straightgame 4 life


:thumbsup:
Gotta stay tru!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

What's going on in SD this weekend, picnics, shows, cruises, etc...???


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Well sed lowmikey


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

aphustle said:


> ??????
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


I think we all feel the same way !!! Lmao 

Hahahaha ha


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Real rider shit why aint anyone been in traffic everyone to busy talking about the dos and donts of the next mans car who gives a damn if aint mobody in traffic with them period point blank sd step up and lets atart hitting the streets rolling all clubs amd solo riders who gives a shit about what color interior or wheels or on bumper or not lets jus ride and all enjoy the same passion


Real Chop!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What it do white Mike...

Shyt pimp me and 69 ways been in traffic n its love out there player..

Hit my line cauz I ain't gots yo number pimp..

Dam u got a parkin lot of lowriders too .. dam one day wen I grow up I wanna be like you boi..

Hit my line pimp...


ToDAY GOIN TO CRUZIN GRAND IN ESCO ..LET'S ROLL YALL


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I think we all feel the same way !!! Lmao
> 
> Hahahaha ha



Hahah yea funny cats out there man...Was hood big dogg..u down for esco tonight..

Yo P1daily ..69 ways...Wat it do with that 69 whip cruiz..we gotta take out the nines out...

Jimmy hit my line dogg.. we gotta git that money pimp.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill be posted at cg primos!,/to welcome the centarl daygo riders here in esco,much luv


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

DESERTBOUND said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS JUST STOPPING THROUGH TO SAY KEEP YOUR FRONT ENDS UP!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:



Man not erboddy got some deep pockets like you brother...

One day ima have some deep pockets like you and become a baller 
N remind erbody to keep their front ends up haha ..

See yu soon pimp


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Real rider shit why aint anyone been in traffic everyone to busy talking about the dos and donts of the next mans car who gives a damn if aint mobody in traffic with them period point blank sd step up and lets atart hitting the streets rolling all clubs amd solo riders who gives a shit about what color interior or wheels or on bumper or not lets jus ride and all enjoy the same passion


*
I DON'T KNOW WHAT GOODTIMES SD DOING BUT I KNOW WHAT GAME OVER SDCC DOING.. WE STAY IN TRAFFIC AND WE STAY DOING REAL RIDA SHIT ALL ACROSS THE BOARD.... SO COUNT US OUT WHEN YOU SPEAK ON TRAFFIC. MATTER OF FACT SOME OF MY MEMBERS ARE ALREADY ON THERE WAY TO ESCO TO GET IT IN WHILE ME AND OTHERS WORK ON THESE BUMPER CHECKERS.. GAME OVER DON'T JUST TALK ABOUT LOWRIDER PASSION WE REALLY LIVE IT. 
SHOWS...

MORE SHOWS....

PICNICS....

MORE PICNICS....

PARK IN LOTS...

MORE PARK IN LOTS....

LA TRIPS....

IN THE HOOD OF L.A

MORE L.A TRIPS....

FREEYWAY TRAFFIC...

MORE FREEWAY TRAFFIC...

FRONT COVERS ON L.A DVD COVERS

MORE L.A DVD COVERS.....

SHOULD I KEEP GOING?!? GAME OVER GONNA CONTINUE TO CLOWN INTERIOR,RIMS AND ANYTHING ELSE CATS GIVE US ROOM TO CLOWN ABOUT. 
IF YOU CLOWN US EXPECT TO GET CLOWNED BACK. :yessad: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IT SEEMS THAT YOU STARTING TO GO A LIL SOFT SINCE YOU STARTED YOUR NEW GTSD CAR CLUB PIMP...*
*YOU OUTTA ALL PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW GAME OVER TALK SHIT BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WE SHOW AND GIVE LUV TO ALL OUR FELLOW RIDAZ. 
WE WILL GET IN TRAFFIC WITH ANYBODY AND ANY CLUB. WE ARE A FAMILY BASED CLUB THAT KEEPS IT FUN AND POPPIN. 
WE DON'T WANNA BE LIKE YOUR CLUB NOR ANY OTHER CLUBS!! WE WANNA BE OURSELFS AND TALKING SHIT WITHOUT HOLDING A GRUDGE AND SHOWING LUV IS WHAT WE DO!! IF YOU WANT SD TO GET IN TRAFFIC WITH YOU SAY THAT BUT DON'T SPEAK AS IF WE DON'T HAVE PASSION OR LUV FOR THIS SPORT!
GAME OVER AND THE BIG M...

GAME OVER,CROWD AND JUST DIP N

GAME OVER SUPPORTED THE HOMIE FROM AZTLAN...

GAME OVER WASHING A STR8 GAME MEMBERS CAR BUT HE STILL GONNA GET BUMPER CHECKED AND MY MEMBER FIXED HIS BRAKE LINE FOR THE LUV OF THE SPORT...

MY ROLLER HOMIES...

THE TRIPLE OG HOMIE....

THE HOMIE TONE LOC....

EATING AND HAVING FUN WITH THE HOMIES...

BIG BOY KILLIN ALL THE RIBS....

GAME OVER AND BIG FISH....

EATING WITH THE SD HOMIES AFTER PUTTIN IN WORK IN L.A.. YOU WAS THERE...

GAME OVER SUPPORTING KINGDOM CAR CLUB BABY SHOWER...

HEAVY WEIGHTS AND GAME OVER HAVING FUN....


GAME OVER AND THE LOWRIDER HOMIES AT THE MONSTER TRUCK SHOW...

R.I.P FREEMAN.... 

LONG STORY SHORT PIMP.. JUST LIKE YOU DON'T WANNA HEAR ABOUT NO RIMS AND INTERIOR.. JUST LIKE WE DON'T WANNA HEAR YOU SPEAK ON PASSION WHEN GAME OVER AND OTHER CLUBS GOT THAT ON LOCK. IF YOU LIKE GAME OVER WILL COME HOP AGAINST YOUR LINCOLN AFTER THAT GET IN TRAFFIC WITH YOUR STREET CAR THAN GO GET SOMETHING TO EAT AFTER. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL REAL RIDER SHIT AND PASSION!!*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT GOODTIMES SD DOING BUT I KNOW WHAT GAME OVER SDCC DOING.. WE STAY IN TRAFFIC AND WE STAY DOING REAL RIDA SHIT ALL ACROSS THE BOARD.... SO COUNT US OUT WHEN YOU SPEAK ON TRAFFIC. MATTER OF FACT SOME OF MY MEMBERS ARE ALREADY ON THERE WAY TO ESCO TO GET IT IN WHILE ME AND OTHERS WORK ON THESE BUMPER CHECKERS.. GAME OVER DON'T JUST TALK ABOUT LOWRIDER PASSION WE REALLY LIVE IT.
> SHOWS...
> 
> ...


My comment was for everyone not jus certain people but aince you wanna speak goodtimes was at every single event and pic you just posted so lets keep it real i stay in these streets in a rider at the beach and downtoan and everywhere else i feel like going and my hopper is at ever event thats been going down but nice pics heres a couple to remind ya about me and lets not forget i was just in texas 2 weeks ago ill be in utah next week i was at the cruise for a cause and everyone knows the white kid stay on la helmet so lets keep it real here like i said the comment wasnt directed at you but ya must of felt guilty it was for everyone saying get in traffic and enjoy the lowriders thats all


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Well sed lowmikey





MR.SKAMS said:


> Real Chop!!!


*YA'LL JUST SAID IT'S.... REAL CHOP AND WELL SED LOWMIKEY.....:yes:
WHY NONE OF YA'LL IN TRAFFIC YET AND WORKING ON ENJOYING THE SAME LOWRIDER PASSION?!?:dunno::rimshot::bowrofl:
YA'LL 2 PLUS HIM WHAT YA'LL WAITING ON PIMPS?



*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YA'LL JUST SAID IT'S.... REAL CHOP AND WELL SED LOWMIKEY.....:yes:
> WHY NONE OF YA'LL IN TRAFFIC YET AND WORKING ON ENJOYING THE SAME LOWRIDER PASSION?!?:dunno::rimshot::bowrofl:
> YA'LL 2 PLUS HIM WHAT YA'LL WAITING ON PIMPS?
> 
> ...


Well if ya must know my grandma just passed away so thats why im not in traffic whats been your excuse?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> My comment was for everyone not jus certain people but aince you wanna speak goodtimes was at every single event and pic you just posted so lets keep it real i stay in these streets in a rider at the beach and downtoan and everywhere else i feel like going and my hopper is at ever event thats been going down but nice pics heres a couple to remind ya about me and lets not forget i was just in texas 2 weeks ago ill be in utah next week i was at the cruise for a cause and everyone knows the white kid stay on la helmet so lets keep it real here* like i said the comment wasnt directed at you but ya must of felt guilty *it was for everyone saying get in traffic and enjoy the lowriders thats all


*I NEVER SPOKE ON WHAT YOU DO FOR GOODTIMES OR IF YOUR IN TRAFFIC OR WHAT STATES YOU VISTED PIMP.:nosad: THE WORD PASSION CAUGHT MY ATTENTION!:drama:
I SAID I DON'T KNOW WHAT YA'LL DO AS A CLUB BUT SINCE YOU SPOKE ON PASSION I WAS LETTING YOU AND OTHERS KNOW GAME OVER GOT PASSION AND CONTINUE TO WORK ON IT IN OUR CLUB.
AS A MAN ALL YOU HAVE IS YOUR WORD AND 2 BALLS..:|
WHY WOULD I FEEL GUILTY WHEN THOSE COMMENTS WERE TOO ME RATHER IF YOU ADMIT IT OR NOT. I JUST LOOK THIS WAY I'M NOT STUPID.:rimshot:
ME AND DJ BEEN THE ONLY ONES CLOWNING ON DO'S AND DON'T LATELY.:rant: BUT.....
I'M THE ONLY ONE ON THIS BOARD CLOWNING INTERIOR AND RIMS AND SPEAKING ON BUMPER CHECKING BY THE 22ND.:naughty: 
SO WHAT EVERYONE ELSE COULD YOU BE TALKING TO OTHER THAN ME?:dunno: IF YOUR POINT WAS TO GET IN TRAFFIC WHY DIDN'T YOU SET A TIME AND DATE AND TOLD LAYITLOW WHO WANTS TO HIT TRAFFIC LIKE YOU ALWAYS HAVE?!? 
IT'S ALL GOOD BUT SAY WHAT YOU MEAN AND MEAN WHAT YOU SAY!:thumbsup:
FAR AS YOU BEING IN TEXAS AND GOING TO UTAH YOU STARTING TO SOUND LIKE DJ AND HIS TRIPS..  :facepalm:
NEITHER ONE OF YOU CATS WASN'T IN YOUR LOWRIDERS SO WHAT'S THE POINT OF SPEAKING ON VISITING A DIFFERENT STATE?*:rimshot::bowrofl:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ask anyone i stay in traffic pimp and you know this so stop it go on youtube sd lowriders watxh how many vids of me pop up and do the same for you and see what happens pimp


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Well if ya must know my grandma just passed away so thats why im not in traffic whats been your excuse?


*YEA I KNOW I POSTED ON YOUR FACEBOOK PIMP. ONCE AGAIN SORRY TO HEAR THAT AND MY LOVE AND PRAYERS GO TO YOU AND MOMS.
YOU SHOULD KNOW I DON'T HAVE NO EXCUSE I'M NOT A EVERYDAY RIDER. WHEN YOU WAS IN THE CLUB YOU KNOW IT WAS A SPEACIAL EVENT IF STEFEEZY HIT TRAFFIC IN HIS RIDER ON HIS OWN. 
YOU POSTED THAT RUDE COMMENT Today, 12:59 AM SO I THOUGHT YOU WAS ALL GOOD AND HITTING TRAFFIC FOR GMA..:angel:
IF IT WAS TO EVERYBODY YOU JUST WORDED THE WRONG WAY BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. ENJOY YOUR DAY WITH THE FAMILY AND I WILL PERSONALLY GET IN TRAFFIC WITH YOU JUST SO YOU KNOW IT'S ALL LOVE AND IT'S THAT EASY TO PUT THE WORD OUT.... MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Ask anyone i stay in traffic pimp and you know this so stop it go on youtube sd lowriders watxh how many vids of me pop up and do the same for you and see what happens pimp


*CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ... AM I TYPING WRONG OR AM I NOT READING RIGHT?
I NEVER SAID OR ? THAT MIKE DON'T GET IN TRAFFIC... COME ON NOW FOLKS I WOULD BE A BUSTER IF I WAS TOO SAY YOU NEVER GET IN TRAFFIC...
YOU STAY IN TRAFFIC IN A LOWRIDER EVEN THO YOU DON'T KEEP IT PASS 6 WEEKS. SHIT I PROBABLY CAN TELL YOU WHAT YOUTUBE VIDEO'S YOU ON.
I'M DONE CLOWNING WITH YOU MIKE YOU READING SHIT WRONG PLUS THE HEAT IS COOLING DOWN AND I GOTTA GO WORK ON SOME BUMPER ACTION.*


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

For sale 4800.00 or best offer!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya,?, fa sho?, i should bring my daily monte to meet up with u fa sho at some of the lowlow spots,where will u guys be at on sunday,this sunday?, in outer skirts of daygo?, what spots?, ill see what i can do to meet.the daygo riders,ttt,hit me up,from game over to heavywights cc,to straight game,let me know pimpin,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

??????

Hahahaha ha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NEVER SPOKE ON WHAT YOU DO FOR GOODTIMES OR IF YOUR IN TRAFFIC OR WHAT STATES YOU VISTED PIMP.:nosad: THE WORD PASSION CAUGHT MY ATTENTION!:drama:
> I SAID I DON'T KNOW WHAT YA'LL DO AS A CLUB BUT SINCE YOU SPOKE ON PASSION I WAS LETTING YOU AND OTHERS KNOW GAME OVER GOT PASSION AND CONTINUE TO WORK ON IT IN OUR CLUB.
> AS A MAN ALL YOU HAVE IS YOUR WORD AND 2 BALLS..:|
> WHY WOULD I FEEL GUILTY WHEN THOSE COMMENTS WERE TOO ME RATHER IF YOU ADMIT IT OR NOT. I JUST LOOK THIS WAY I'M NOT STUPID.:rimshot:
> ...


And for the record yeah my car does go out of state pimpin  dont beleive me jus watch.......and its for sale if ya know anyone hit my line and cash me out


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

But on a side note i got the new milestars slimmer tire and whitewalls stay white hit me up 200 a set i also got the new presto hi motors hit me up if interested


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow Mike...no u didn't come up on dat...n u got em motors like that... 

Shyt pimp ima get a set real quick off yo ass pimpjuice..

Dam dogg haha I just got home frm some traffic Shyt...


Hahha it pays off havin a parkin lot full of lolos hahha ... 

Much love n respect for u n ur family bro bro...I just got up on game on ur Gma .. 

U kno I never had any MySpace..facebook..tweeter or any social media thingy bro so sometimes I be late on news....but anyway ppl got my celly n I b on that...n u kno I'm always down for that ride G..


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

WHATS GOING DOWN IN SD THIS WEEKENDuffin: WHERE ALL THE SD RIDERS GONNA BE AT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

aphustle said:


> ??????
> 
> Hahahaha ha


Lmao !!!! Hahahaha hahahaha


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

R_Cisco_O said:


> WHATS GOING DOWN IN SD THIS WEEKENDuffin: WHERE ALL THE SD RIDERS GONNA BE AT


X2


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

R_Cisco_O said:


> WHATS GOING DOWN IN SD THIS WEEKENDuffin: WHERE ALL THE SD RIDERS GONNA BE AT


We meeting up tonight at 9pm at the gas station downtown a few of us will be there anyone else wanna roll lets do this


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Any picnics or shows?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Any picnics or shows?


me and my goodtime members are on our way to saboba casino for a car show there then comming back to sd and hitting traffic


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> We meeting up tonight at 9pm at the gas station downtown a few of us will be there anyone else wanna roll lets do this


Wat gas station my ride in the shop but down to roll my daily wanna get out there


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I NEVER SPOKE ON WHAT YOU DO FOR GOODTIMES OR IF YOUR IN TRAFFIC OR WHAT STATES YOU VISTED PIMP.:nosad: THE WORD PASSION CAUGHT MY ATTENTION!:drama:
> I SAID I DON'T KNOW WHAT YA'LL DO AS A CLUB BUT SINCE YOU SPOKE ON PASSION I WAS LETTING YOU AND OTHERS KNOW GAME OVER GOT PASSION AND CONTINUE TO WORK ON IT IN OUR CLUB.
> AS A MAN ALL YOU HAVE IS YOUR WORD AND 2 BALLS..:|
> WHY WOULD I FEEL GUILTY WHEN THOSE COMMENTS WERE TOO ME RATHER IF YOU ADMIT IT OR NOT. I JUST LOOK THIS WAY I'M NOT STUPID.:rimshot:
> ...


Same reason you post pics of you in that Damn van or you post pics of youguys eating. I posted those pics to show what Ive been doing just as you did. Dont speak on me for doing it. Also I went to some different Countries, not just states. Carry on though......:inout:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Wat gas station my ride in the shop but down to roll my daily wanna get out there


Text me 6196234411


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im in traffic riding


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Not one rider in traffic on a sat night its a damn shame


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

San Diego 

TTMFT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I just got a phone call from milton from curbside he calling out all of knee deep 830 pm at spring valley


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I still dont have headlights on my 38. Plus it doesn't hop! LOL

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> I still dont have headlights on my 38. Plus it doesn't hop! LOL
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Lol tape some flashlights on it and lets roll haha


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT SEEMS THAT YOU STARTING TO GO A LIL SOFT SINCE YOU STARTED YOUR NEW GTSD CAR CLUB PIMP...*
> *YOU OUTTA ALL PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW GAME OVER TALK SHIT BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WE SHOW AND GIVE LUV TO ALL OUR FELLOW RIDAZ.
> WE WILL GET IN TRAFFIC WITH ANYBODY AND ANY CLUB. WE ARE A FAMILY BASED CLUB THAT KEEPS IT FUN AND POPPIN.
> WE DON'T WANNA BE LIKE YOUR CLUB NOR ANY OTHER CLUBS!! WE WANNA BE OURSELFS AND TALKING SHIT WITHOUT HOLDING A GRUDGE AND SHOWING LUV IS WHAT WE DO!! IF YOU WANT SD TO GET IN TRAFFIC WITH YOU SAY THAT BUT DON'T SPEAK AS IF WE DON'T HAVE PASSION OR LUV FOR THIS SPORT!
> ...


What's up pal u guys looking good man good pics..had a good time with u guy that day...fa sho u guys always been doing Ur thing my hat is still off to the game over cc..can't wait for 22nd


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> And for the record yeah my car does go out of state pimpin  dont beleive me jus watch.......and its for sale if ya know anyone hit my line and cash me out


* NO PIMP JUICE YOUR CAR DOES NOT GO OUTTA STATE BUT IT WOULD BE SAFE TO SAY IT SOON WILL GO OUTTA STATE AND I'M NOT DAUBTING YOU I'M JUST SAYING IT HASN'T BEEN THERE YET SO YOU CAN'T SAY YEAH YET.*:nosad:


drockone619 said:


> Same reason you post pics of you in that Damn van or you post pics of youguys eating. I posted those pics to show what Ive been doing just as you did. Dont speak on me for doing it. Also I went to some different Countries, not just states. Carry on though......:inout:


*I WAS JUST SAYING YA'LL SPEAKING ON OUTTA STATE OR OUTTA COUNTRY TRIPS AND WASN'T IN NO LOWRIDER SO WHAT'S THE POINT... YA'LL THINK YOU THE ONLY ONES WHO TOOK A TRIP OUTTA TOWN BEFORE.:facepalm:
WE ALL HAVE TAKEN TRIPS BUT THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN MY TRIPS AND YOURS IS. YA'LL WENT FOR CHARITY AND MEMORIES WHICH IS GREAT!:thumbsup: 
I WENT FOR MONEY AND BITCHES!uffin:
I LIVED A TOTALLY DIFFERENT LIFE STYLE THAN YOU GENTLEMEN.:yes: BUT THAT'S MY PAST I'M A CHANGED MAN..:yes: GOD IS GOOD!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> What's up pal u guys looking good man good pics..had a good time with u guy that day...fa sho u guys always been doing Ur thing my hat is still off to the game over cc..can't wait for 22nd


*
GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE WE APPRECIATE THE PROPS AND DON'T GET IT TWITSTED WE TILT OR HAT FOR YOU ALSO DOGGIE YOU STAY HOLDING IT DOWN FOR YOUR SIDE.
YEA DAYS ARE PASSING FAST BUT WE WILL BE THERE ON THE 22ND NO MATTER WHAT. PARTS AIN'T COMING AS FAST AS I THOUGHT BE WE GONNA DO WHAT WE CAN.
SEE YA THERE PIMP..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> Ya,?, fa sho?, i should bring my daily monte to meet up with u fa sho at some of the lowlow spots,where will u guys be at on sunday,this sunday?, in outer skirts of daygo?, what spots?, ill see what i can do to meet.the daygo riders,ttt,hit me up,from game over to heavywights cc,to straight game,let me know pimpin,


*HOLLA AT ME ANYTIME DOGGIE. SD WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO RIDE OUT WITH YOU IN THE TOWN. HIT ME UP SOME DAYS BEFORE YOU COME SO I CAN CLEAR MY DAY AND RIDE WITH YOU AROUND THE SUNNY SD... *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LIKE DAT MIKE.. HOW AM I HEARING WHAT MIKE DID LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS CURBSIDE CAR? HOW EVER IT WENT GOOD SHIT THEY SAID YA'LL WAS LOOKING GOOD.
OH YEA I THOUGHT ABOUT IT YOU HAVE ALSO WENT ON SOME BITCH TRIPS I FORGOT WE WERE SENDING EACH OTHER PICTURES OF THOSE SLUTTY HOES.*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Fa sho,pm me ur #, grasie,much luv


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> * NO PIMP JUICE YOUR CAR DOES NOT GO OUTTA STATE BUT IT WOULD BE SAFE TO SAY IT SOON WILL GO OUTTA STATE AND I'M NOT DAUBTING YOU I'M JUST SAYING IT HASN'T BEEN THERE YET SO YOU CAN'T SAY YEAH YET.*:nosad:
> 
> 
> *I WAS JUST SAYING YA'LL SPEAKING ON OUTTA STATE OR OUTTA COUNTRY TRIPS AND WASN'T IN NO LOWRIDER SO WHAT'S THE POINT... YA'LL THINK YOU THE ONLY ONES WHO TOOK A TRIP OUTTA TOWN BEFORE.:facepalm:
> ...


 Im just saying you wasnt in no lowrider either, you posted pics in the van. Anyway,No the differance is, I went to other countries, you went to different states. You still aint got it figured out. I guess........


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Fa sho,pm me ur #,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

OPPS MY BAD MIKE.. WORD WAS YOU WAS DOING YO THANG BUT I JUST WATCH THE VIDEO AND IT LOOK LIKE KNEE DEEP GOT THAT WIN PIMP BUT CURBSIDE WAS ON THE BUMPER THO.



1964dippin said:


> Fa sho,pm me ur #,


*PM SENT DOGGIE...:h5:*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Didnt get it,, not under lil.com pm,,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Im just saying you wasnt in no lowrider either, you posted pics in the van. Anyway,No the differance is, I went to other countries, you went to different states. You still aint got it figured out. I guess........


*
I NEVER SPOKE ON STATES AND VACATION.:no: THAT WAS YOU AND MIKE SPEAKING LIKE THAT SHIT IS SPEACIAL! IT'S COOL BUT NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER SHIT TALKING..:no:
I LIKE HOW YOU WORDED THAT COUNTY/STATE TALK NOW LOOK HOW I WORD IT FROM MY POINT OF VIEW.:h5:
YOU GOING TO DIFFERENT COUNTRIES IN THAT SAME BLUE LOWRIDER TAXI WHILE I'M GOING TO DIFFERENT STATES IN DIFFERENT COLOR CHEVY'S..:rimshot: I SEE YOU STILL AINT GOT IT FIGURED OUT.:no:
YOU WENT FOR CHARITY AND I WENT FOR MONEY!! CAN YOU SMELL THE DIFFERANCE IN THE AIR MY BROTHA?uffin:

AND THE INTERIOR MATCH....:rimshot:

SEE HOW THAT GREY AND RED FLOW TOGETHER...

LET ME GIVE YOU SOME GAME.... WHAT FLOWS ON THE OUTSIDE USUALLY FLOWS IN THE INSIDE.:yes: 
I GUESS NOT MATCHING IS HOW THEY DO IT IN OTHER COUNTRIES..*:rimshot:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

AIGHT I'M DONE HAVING FUN FELLAS I JUST CAME HOME FOR A PIT STOP AND NOW I'M STUCK ON THE BOARDS.
FOR THE RECORD ALL THIS SHIT IS FUN AND GAMES FOR ME. IF I HURT FEELINGS OR GET OUT OF POCKET IN ANYWAY OTHER THAN LOWRIDIN PLEASE GIVE ME A PM OR LET ME KNOW ON THE BOARDS.
YOU CLOWN ME IMMA CLOWN YOU BACK. DJ AND MIKE DON'T CARE THERE USE TO CLOWNING ME AND OTHERS. THEM GUYS HAVE FUN ALSO. 
JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE FOR YOU READERS THAT DON'T KNOW ME PERSONALLY.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Amen primo fa sho,well sed


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aight fellas just posting this up for SD. Pull out the riders and you might get a chance to be interviewed for TV . Cruisin' Grand this Friday is going to be filmed by the discovery channel. 

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/sep/09/escondido-cruisin-grand-discovery-channel/


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> aight fellas just posting this up for SD. Pull out the riders and you might get a chance to be interviewed for TV . Cruisin' Grand this Friday is going to be filmed by the discovery channel.
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/sep/09/escondido-cruisin-grand-discovery-channel/


Where at n time pal..


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha I didnt c the link.. classic


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> I NEVER SPOKE ON STATES AND VACATION.:no: THAT WAS YOU AND MIKE SPEAKING LIKE THAT SHIT IS SPEACIAL! IT'S COOL BUT NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDER SHIT TALKING..:no:
> I LIKE HOW YOU WORDED THAT COUNTY/STATE TALK NOW LOOK HOW I WORD IT FROM MY POINT OF VIEW.:h5:
> YOU GOING TO DIFFERENT COUNTRIES IN THAT SAME BLUE LOWRIDER TAXI WHILE I'M GOING TO DIFFERENT STATES IN DIFFERENT COLOR CHEVY'S..:rimshot: I SEE YOU STILL AINT GOT IT FIGURED OUT.:no:
> ...


I smell alot of BS. Where the fuck did you go man, Texas,Chicago? Get the fuck outta here. Look up the kinda trips I take and you'll see that chevy $ a few times over. You bought a done street clean chevy and did nothing to it, and a stock chevy that never came out cut(WTF). Nice
Next time you see my kids, ask them about the things they've been doing. Chevy aint shit compared to the things and places they've seen and done. Little do you know. Also yes I have had this same clean ass lincoln that you've known i had and still havent come w/ something clean to jump with it. So :thumbsdown: about anything you say about that lincoln. As far as blue and brown not matching I'll teach you a bit more






or maybe






if not that then






. Does any of that look Blue and Brown?


----------



## layitinmyfudge (Sep 10, 2013)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT SEEMS THAT YOU STARTING TO GO A LIL SOFT SINCE YOU STARTED YOUR NEW GTSD CAR CLUB PIMP...*
> *YOU OUTTA ALL PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW GAME OVER TALK SHIT BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY WE SHOW AND GIVE LUV TO ALL OUR FELLOW RIDAZ.
> WE WILL GET IN TRAFFIC WITH ANYBODY AND ANY CLUB. WE ARE A FAMILY BASED CLUB THAT KEEPS IT FUN AND POPPIN.
> WE DON'T WANNA BE LIKE YOUR CLUB NOR ANY OTHER CLUBS!! WE WANNA BE OURSELFS AND TALKING SHIT WITHOUT HOLDING A GRUDGE AND SHOWING LUV IS WHAT WE DO!! IF YOU WANT SD TO GET IN TRAFFIC WITH YOU SAY THAT BUT DON'T SPEAK AS IF WE DON'T HAVE PASSION OR LUV FOR THIS SPORT!
> ...


 Nice cars good times anddd cute grouppp


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I smell alot of BS. Where the fuck did you go man, Texas,Chicago? Get the fuck outta here. Look up the kinda trips I take and you'll see that chevy $ a few times over. You bought a done street clean chevy and did nothing to it, and a stock chevy that never came out cut(WTF). Nice
> Next time you see my kids, ask them about the things they've been doing. Chevy aint shit compared to the things and places they've seen and done. Little do you know. Also yes I have had this same clean ass lincoln that you've known i had and still havent come w/ something clean to jump with it. So :thumbsdown: about anything you say about that lincoln. As far as blue and brown not matching I'll teach you a bit more
> View attachment 724930
> or maybe
> ...


*NOW WHY YOU POSTING CAR LOT PORSCHE'S THAT'S NOT YOURS I'M NOT POSTING CARIBBEAN ISLAND PICS THAT I HAVEN'T BEEN ON.:bowrofl: OR SHOULD I?:naughty:
GOOD GUESS I BEEN TO TEXAS ONCE AND A FEW OTHER STATES IN THE US NOTHING TO REALLY GLORIFY I LOVE CALI PERSONALLY. "HOME SWEET HOME"
THIS LOWRIDER CLOWNING SESSION IS ABOUT ME AND YOU NOT THE KIDS BUT IM SURE UR KIDS LOVED THE PLACES THEY SEEN JUST LIKE MY KIDS LOVE THE PLACES THEY SEEN. SO I DO KNOW WHAT YOU SAYING PIMP JUICE! I'M NOT STRESSING TO POST FAMILY FUN PICS BECAUSE THIS BOARD IS ABOUT CARS BUT IF YOU WANT MY PHOTOGALARY IS READY TO SHOW YOU THAT MY KIDS IS HAVING JUST AS MUCH FUN AND THERE ONLY IN CALI. 
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> You bought a done street clean chevy and did nothing to it, and a stock chevy that never came out cut(WTF).
> I have had this same clean ass lincoln that you've known i had and still havent come w/ something clean to jump with it. So :thumbsdown: about anything you say about that lincoln. As far


*I FORGOT TO RESPOND ABOUT THE CHEVY QUOTE. MY DOG IS HAVING PUPS RIGHT NOW SO I'M MOVING FAST, LET ME KNOW IF YOU AND THE FAMILY NEED A NICE PIT..:h5:
OK BACK TO THE CHEVY'S... OFCOURSE I BOUGHT A CHEVY AND DIDN'T DO ANYTHING TO IT AT THE TIME BECAUSE THERE WAS NO NEED TO. THE ONLY REASON IT'S GETTING REDONE NOW IS TO STOP ALOT OF THE EXCUSES ALOT OF YOU CATS COME WITH. 
IT'S COMING SLOWLY BUT SHOWLY

YOU SAID A STOCK CHEVY THAT NEVER CAME OUT CUTT... NOW ASK YOURSELF WHY WOULD I CUT THIS?
IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW A STOCK CHEVY WILL ALWAYS SELL FASTER AND FOR MORE MONEY 9 TIMES OUTTA 10,
I SOLD THE STOCK TREY TO GET THIS STOCK ACE AND NOW HIS DAD BOUGHT THE 6 ACE ALL BECAUSE OF THE WORD STOCK NOT LIFTED. 
WORD OF ADVICE IF IT COMES LIFTED COOL BUT IF IT COMES STOCK AND IT'S CLEAN LEAVE IT ALONE YOU WILL THANK ME LATER.:yes:
*
*P**S. I ALWAYS HAD A CAR CLEAN ENOUGH TO JUMP WITH YOU. YOU NEVER PULLED UP TO PLAY, I ALWAYS THOUGHT YOU WERE A LAY IN PLAY TYPE OF GUY.
BUT WELCOME ABOARD WERE GONNA HAVE SOME FUN.. *


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOW WHY YOU POSTING CAR LOT PORSCHE'S THAT'S NOT YOURS I'M NOT POSTING CARIBBEAN ISLAND PICS THAT I HAVEN'T BEEN ON.:bowrofl: OR SHOULD I?:naughty:
> GOOD GUESS I BEEN TO TEXAS ONCE AND A FEW OTHER STATES IN THE US NOTHING TO REALLY GLORIFY I LOVE CALI PERSONALLY. "HOME SWEET HOME"
> THIS LOWRIDER CLOWNING SESSION IS ABOUT ME AND YOU NOT THE KIDS BUT IM SURE UR KIDS LOVED THE PLACES THEY SEEN JUST LIKE MY KIDS LOVE THE PLACES THEY SEEN. SO I DO KNOW WHAT YOU SAYING PIMP JUICE! I'M NOT STRESSING TO POST FAMILY FUN PICS BECAUSE THIS BOARD IS ABOUT CARS BUT IF YOU WANT MY PHOTOGALARY IS READY TO SHOW YOU THAT MY KIDS IS HAVING JUST AS MUCH FUN AND THERE ONLY IN CALI.
> 
> *


 I posted those cars to ask if there not matching cause there Blue and Brown, but Nice way to get around answering that question. Yes I would like to see your photogalary of the trips you took. So let me know where i can see it. Please dont show me no pics of kids getting face paint at Jst. or youguys sitting at a Bday party. I want to see what youve been doing w/ your kids Big $$$$. Lets not forget, this was lowriding and you brought up the fact of me not going on the trips w/ my kids when I posted the pics of me alone. So you bought and sold a chevy, thats nice. Ive done the same buddy. You aint teaching nobody nothing new. I sold my first Chevy in the 90's to a guy RIP Freeman brought to me named Shark. So your Chevy talk is not important to me. Ive obtained and sold a couple more since then since I dont even care to build one right now. Nice try though.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LIKE DAT MIKE.. HOW AM I HEARING WHAT MIKE DID LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS CURBSIDE CAR? HOW EVER IT WENT GOOD SHIT THEY SAID YA'LL WAS LOOKING GOOD.
> OH YEA I THOUGHT ABOUT IT YOU HAVE ALSO WENT ON SOME BITCH TRIPS I FORGOT WE WERE SENDING EACH OTHER PICTURES OF THOSE SLUTTY HOES.*


Man pimpin we was on same missions diff states lmao


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

And yeah i keep it real knee deep got it on inches but milton bumper checked the shit out the concrete and did it all night not jus one time


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Yes I would like to see your photogalary of the trips you took. . Please dont show me no pics of kids getting face paint at Jst. or youguys sitting at a Bday party. I want to see what youve been doing w/ your kids Big $$$$. Lets not forget, this was lowriding and you brought up the fact of me not going on the trips w/ my kids when I posted the pics of me alone. So you bought and sold a chevy, thats nice. Ive done the same buddy. You aint teaching nobody nothing new. I sold my first Chevy in the 90's to a guy RIP Freeman brought to me named Shark. So your Chevy talk is not important to me. Ive obtained and sold a couple more since then since I dont even care to build one right now. Nice try though.


*FIRST THING FIRST PLEASE POST WHERE I SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GOING ON TRIPS WITH YOUR FAMILY? NOW YOU READING WRONG DOGGIE.
WHAT'S WRONG WITH FACE PAINTING AND BDAY PARTYIES? THAT'S HOW I KNOW WHERE A DIFFERENT BREED. YOU LIKE EXPENSIVE TRIPS I LIKE WHAT EVER MAKES THE FAMILY SMILE.
I'M NOT BIG $$$$ I'M JUST BLESSED MY BROTHA. YOU SPEAKING ON CLEAN AND POSTING TRIP PICS LIKE YOU THE ONLY ONE. YOU TRIPPIN BIG TIME.
I CAN'T POST MY PERSONAL TRIPS BUT I CAN SHARE A FEW SHOTS. IMMA JUST GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT ME AND MY GIRLS DO WITHOUT THE BOYS.
I REALLY DO THIS FAMILY,CAR AND DOG SHIT MY DUDE. NO DISRESPECT BUT IT'S GONNA BE HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ME I'M A GODLY MAN.
NO PARTY NO FACE PAINT...:nono:

NO PARTY NO FACE PAINT..:nono: JUST DADDY AND DAUGHTER ENJOYING ROLLER COASTER RIDES..

COME ON PIMP ME AND MY DAUGHTER DO FOOTBALL GAMES BY OURSELF. DADDY AND DAUGHTER TIME 1 0N 1.

NO PARTY NO PAINT..:nono:

I STAY BUSY DOING SHIT OTHER THAN PARTYS AND FACE PAINTINGS... I CALL THAT EXTRA CREDIT..

THE ONLY BLACK PERSON I KNOW THAT HAS A ROLE IN A TRADITIONAL MEXICAN PLAY THAT SINGS AND SPEAKS SPANISH WITHOUT ONE MASTAKE. 
OH YEA THAT'S DADDY DOINGS...

OH YOU THOUGHT IT STOP THERE. NAA.... GOTTA GO SING AND PERFORM WITH OUR FOLKS ALSO. BY THE WAY CLASSES AND OUTFITS AINT FREE.

NO PARTY NO FACE PAINTING...

LIKE I SAID THAT'S JUST A QUICK EXAMPLE WHAT I DO WITH MY GIRLS.. 
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SORRY ABOUT THIS NONE SINCE LAYITLOW BUT THIS GUY SWEAR HE DOING SOMETHING NO ONE ELSE CAN'T DO.
MY BLESSING DON'T COME FOR JUST DOING CARS. FAMILY FIRST AND GOD WILL HANDLE THE REST..]
I HAVE TO GO PIC UP MY DAUGHTER FROM SKOOL AND TAKE MY SON TO FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR DAD AND KID PICS DJ SINCE YOU BROUGHT IT UP.
AND YOU AIN'T BEEN HAD NO FUCKIN CHEVY'S PIMP JUCE CUTT THE SHANAGINZ. SD WOULD HAVE KNOWN YOU FOR CHEVY'S IF THAT WAS THE CASE AND YOU DAAMN SURE WOULDN'T HAVE THAT LINCOLN WITH NONE MATCHING GUTS FOR 10 YRS STR8. 
YOU MUST OF HAD A 70 CHEVY ON UP.
LIKE I SAID THAT WAS JUST ME AND THE GIRLS SOLO FUN. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ME AND THE BOYS SOLO PICS THAN I'LL SHOW YOU PICS OF THE WHOLE FAMILY OF 7. 
YOU GOT ME TWISTED DJ THIS IS WHAT I DOO...:yes: "GOD BLESS A MAN THAT HOLDS HIS OWN" *


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

fa sho,is that hard topp 63 grey with red guts impala for sale?how much?let me know pimpin,much luv,:wave:,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> fa sho,is that hard topp 63 grey with red guts impala for sale?how much?let me know pimpin,much luv,:wave:,


*IT IS BECAUSE I COULD USE THE MOENY BUT IT AIN'T BECAUSE I NEED TO BUMPER CHECK A FEW CATS THAT THINK THEY CAN PLAY AGAINST MY LOWRIDING.
LET ME DO SOME QUCIK RESEARCH. IF I DON'T SELL YOU MINE I CAN FIND YOU ONE FA SURE.
ILL PM YOU SHORTLY..*:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

layitinmyfudge said:


> Nice cars good times anddd cute grouppp


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND MUCH LUV.. I STAY REPEATING TO MY MEN AND OTHERS IT'S NOTHING LIKE HAVING FUN WITH FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LOW LOWS.*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *FIRST THING FIRST PLEASE POST WHERE I SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GOING ON TRIPS WITH YOUR FAMILY? NOW YOU READING WRONG DOGGIE.
> WHAT'S WRONG WITH FACE PAINTING AND BDAY PARTYIES? THAT'S HOW I KNOW WHERE A DIFFERENT BREED. YOU LIKE EXPENSIVE TRIPS I LIKE WHAT EVER MAKES THE FAMILY SMILE.
> I'M NOT BIG $$$$ I'M JUST BLESSED MY BROTHA. YOU SPEAKING ON CLEAN AND POSTING TRIP PICS LIKE YOU THE ONLY ONE. YOU TRIPPIN BIG TIME.
> I CAN'T POST MY PERSONAL TRIPS BUT I CAN SHARE A FEW SHOTS. IMMA JUST GIVE YOU AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT ME AND MY GIRLS DO WITHOUT THE BOYS.
> ...


Dam pal I like that family comes frist,that's kool most people can't even watch there kids not even change a diaper


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS AND MUCH LUV.. I STAY REPEATING TO MY MEN AND OTHERS IT'S NOTHING LIKE HAVING FUN WITH FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LOW LOWS.*


 Amen to that... :h5:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks fa sho,but im $600.00 left till $6gs,cool?, if its in the$5,000.00ish range,much luv if,not, ya im looking for a 2 door,ht,63/64 impala,, ttt,bump pimpin


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Wether if it comes with juice or stocc,for the best deal,and,must have motor in,it , and driveawayble


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SORRY ABOUT THIS NONE SINCE LAYITLOW BUT THIS GUY SWEAR HE DOING SOMETHING NO ONE ELSE CAN'T DO.
> MY BLESSING DON'T COME FOR JUST DOING CARS. FAMILY FIRST AND GOD WILL HANDLE THE REST..]
> I HAVE TO GO PIC UP MY DAUGHTER FROM SKOOL AND TAKE MY SON TO FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOUR DAD AND KID PICS DJ SINCE YOU BROUGHT IT UP.
> AND YOU AIN'T BEEN HAD NO FUCKIN CHEVY'S PIMP JUCE CUTT THE SHANAGINZ. SD WOULD HAVE KNOWN YOU FOR CHEVY'S IF THAT WAS THE CASE AND YOU DAAMN SURE WOULDN'T HAVE THAT LINCOLN WITH NONE MATCHING GUTS FOR 10 YRS STR8.
> ...


Actually SD shouldnt know me for having chevys cause I never came out w/ one. First one I had was a 64 HT sold it to a white dude named " Shark" back when gunner had that shop in SV by Foster Freeze. Next i had a 62HT never came out w/ it sold it to a guy that was in Aztlan Briefly he didnt stick in club and then IDK what happened to the car. Had a 63HT never came out w/ it and its sold as well. So...... what do you mean never had a chevy?????? Like I said I dont want a Chevy for now. I havent had that Lincoln for 10 years either, but it has been clean since the day it came out.











































Heres the kids though.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,for me,of bump,lookin for,


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

1964dippin said:


> Thanks fa sho,but im $600.00 left till $6gs,cool?, if its in the$5,000.00ish range,much luv if,not, ya im looking for a 2 door,ht,63/64 impala,, ttt,bump pimpin


lol


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *
> *


lol much respect doggie:worship:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

drockone619 said:


> Actually SD shouldnt know me for having chevys cause I never came out w/ one. First one I had was a 64 HT sold it to a white dude named " Shark" back when gunner had that shop in SV by Foster Freeze. Next i had a 62HT never came out w/ it sold it to a guy that was in Aztlan Briefly he didnt stick in club and then IDK what happened to the car. Had a 63HT never came out w/ it and its sold as well. So...... what do you mean never had a chevy?????? Like I said I dont want a Chevy for now. I havent had that Lincoln for 10 years either, but it has been clean since the day it came out.
> View attachment 728018
> View attachment 728026
> View attachment 728034
> ...


"Gunner" haven't heard that name for a while. Homie stayed hustling, does he still own that strip club?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt,for me,of bump,lookin for,



????


Hahahaha ......


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

??, ap?,alx?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Was happenin pimp ..

?????? 

Hahaha


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:

Tt bumb pampin:twak:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Actually SD shouldnt know me for having chevys cause I never came out w/ one. First one I had was a 64 HT sold it to a white dude named " Shark" back when gunner had that shop in SV by Foster Freeze. Next i had a 62HT never came out w/ it sold it to a guy that was in Aztlan Briefly he didnt stick in club and then IDK what happened to the car. Had a 63HT never came out w/ it and its sold as well. So...... what do you mean never had a chevy?????? Like I said I dont want a Chevy for now. I havent had that Lincoln for 10 years either, but it has been clean since the day it came out.
> View attachment 728018
> View attachment 728026
> View attachment 728034
> ...


*BEAUTIFUL KIDS YOU HAVE THERE PIMP..:thumbsup: GLAD TO SEE WE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON MY FRIEND.:h5: I HOPE AND PRAY ALL OF OUR LOWRIDER MEN OUR TAKING CARE OF THERE KIDS BEFORE THERE CARS AND PLEASURES. 
TRUTH IS I DON'T CARE HOW MANY CHEVY'S YOU HAD IN THE PAST. I CARE ABOUT GIVING YOU THIS BUMPER CHECKING SHIT LIKE YOU BEEN ASKING FOR.
LETS DROP EVERYTHING ELSE. YOU WANTED ME TO HOP WELL NOW I HAVE SOMETHING TO HOP. WHAT IT DO?

PS. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANNA GET A DOG FOR THE KIDS. I GOT A PRETTY GIRL FOR THEM. SAME PARENTS AS FRED DOG ZELDA..
DON'T CHEAT YA SELF CONTINUE TO TREAT YA SELF LIKE YOU BEEN DOING PIMP.:h5:

SHE WILL LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS IN A FEW MONTHS.. HERE'S ZELDA WHEN SHE WAS YOUNG. $600 WITH PAPERWORK JUST FOR YOU DJ.
OR A LIL CHEAPER WITHOUT PAPERWORK.

IT'S MY 3 YR OLD FIRST TIME SEEING A DOG DROP PUPPIES AND SHE'S SUPER EXCITED ABOUT THE ONLY BLUE FEMALE SURVIVOR SO SHE MIGHT MAKE IT HARD FOR ME BUT MONEY TALKS AND ILL DEAL WITH HER CRYING...:shh:
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Dam pal I like that family comes frist,that's kool most people can't even watch there kids not even change a diaper


*REAL SHIT YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN DOGGIE. WHEN THERE BLESSING START FALLING OFF THEY DON'T EVEN REALIZE WHY.
REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS AND GOD BLESS THOSE WHO BLESS HIM BY TAKING CARE OF HIS KIDS..*



alex75 said:


> lol much respect doggie:worship:


*LOL YEA THAT PIC WAS PRETTY FUNNY LEX. WHEN I FIRST SEEN THAT PIC I COULDN'T STOP LAUGHING. 
YOU CAN'T SEE HERE EYES ON THIS PIC IT'S PRETTY BLURRY BUT THIS ONE WAS HELLA FUNNY ALSO. SHELL SHOCK!!
I DON'T KNOW WHY BUT ALL ROLLER COASTER MAKE ME STRAIN AND SAY CHEESE.
MUCH LUV RIGHT BACK AT CHA PIMP SKILLET.*:yes:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like a good time though lol

That's Wats up..

Erbody keep up with the fams..its the most important thing we got


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Looks like a good time though lol
> 
> That's Wats up..
> 
> Erbody keep up with the fams..its the most important thing we got


AMEN...:angel:
HOPE EVERYTHING GOING UR WAY PIMP. LONG TIME NO SEE.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir...erthin goin slow motion but in order so I can't complain...

Yea been a while but ima see u on the 22 fosho

Gonna b another good even at J st..


Wats good with a GameOver cc picnick ..u kno mofos will come out Shyt yall been puttin in work here and there so I think it bout that time pimp.

See ya soon


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Gameover picnic? That'd be nice. Post date and location early so I can request that day off. uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

X2


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Gameover picnic? That'd be nice. Post date and location early so I can request that day off. uffin:



That's what I'm sayin ..that would be of the chain...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Gotta be done...

Fasho u kno daygo will show support all day long..

If ya need help settin somthin up a lotta us can help ya out. 

X2 all day


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Gotta be done...
> 
> Fasho u kno daygo will show support all day long..
> 
> ...


I'm down with that gameover cc picnic what.....ill do what I can


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir.. I hear u dogg.. gotta do Wat it doo.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DAAMN LIKE THAT FELLAS.:run: YOU GUYS GOT ME TEARY EYED OVER HERE.:tears: 
THANKS FOR THE LUV,OFFERED HELP AND SUPPORT BUT OUR JOB AS A CLUB IS TO MAKE YOU GUYS FEEL GOOD,COMFORTABLE AND FEEL AT HOME.:yes:
WE COULD AND SHOULD HAVE THROWN A PICNIC THIS YEAR BUT WE PLAN ON DOING MORE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY'S.
NO DISRESPECT TO OTHER CLUB PICNICS BUT I WANT MORE THAN CHILL ALL DAY AND WAIT TO WATCH A HOP.:yes: 
I NEED FAMILY FUN SHIT,ENTERTAINMENT PLUS A HOP.:yes: THAT WAY THE MEN,WOMEN AND THE KIDS FEEL GOOD.:h5: 
TRUST ME IT WILL DEFINTLY BE WORTH THE WAIT.:shh:
SO FAR I HAVE 3 THINGS ON MY LIST WE JUST NEED 2 MORE AND WERE READY TO SET A DATE 2014 IS A MUST. 
THE THINGS WE HAVE PLANNED FOR YOU GUYS IS GONNA COST A LIL THAT'S THE HOLD UP HONESTLY.*:uh:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE THAT FELLAS.:run: YOU GUYS GOT ME TEARY EYED OVER HERE.:tears:
> THANKS FOR THE LUV,OFFERED HELP AND SUPPORT BUT OUR JOB AS A CLUB IS TO MAKE YOU GUYS FEEL GOOD,COMFORTABLE AND FEEL AT HOME.:yes:
> WE COULD AND SHOULD HAVE THROWN A PICNIC THIS YEAR BUT WE PLAN ON DOING MORE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY'S.
> NO DISRESPECT TO OTHER CLUB PICNICS BUT I WANT MORE THAN CHILL ALL DAY AND WAIT TO WATCH A HOP.:yes:
> ...


Hell yeah will I'm here pal if u need anything....2014 2PAC GOING TO.B BACK IS THAT UR BIG MONEY U NEED PAL..RIP 2PAC STILL A G


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,2Pac and,c bo west coast mafia music,aint hard,to find,


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

And kam plus mad cj mac , come take a ride


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

????

Hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE THAT FELLAS.:run: YOU GUYS GOT ME TEARY EYED OVER HERE.:tears:
> THANKS FOR THE LUV,OFFERED HELP AND SUPPORT BUT OUR JOB AS A CLUB IS TO MAKE YOU GUYS FEEL GOOD,COMFORTABLE AND FEEL AT HOME.:yes:
> WE COULD AND SHOULD HAVE THROWN A PICNIC THIS YEAR BUT WE PLAN ON DOING MORE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY'S.
> NO DISRESPECT TO OTHER CLUB PICNICS BUT I WANT MORE THAN CHILL ALL DAY AND WAIT TO WATCH A HOP.:yes:
> ...




Yessir ...well daygo will be there no matter what..
So keep ppl posted..


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE THAT FELLAS.:run: YOU GUYS GOT ME TEARY EYED OVER HERE.:tears:
> THANKS FOR THE LUV,OFFERED HELP AND SUPPORT BUT OUR JOB AS A CLUB IS TO MAKE YOU GUYS FEEL GOOD,COMFORTABLE AND FEEL AT HOME.:yes:
> WE COULD AND SHOULD HAVE THROWN A PICNIC THIS YEAR BUT WE PLAN ON DOING MORE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY'S.
> NO DISRESPECT TO OTHER CLUB PICNICS BUT I WANT MORE THAN CHILL ALL DAY AND WAIT TO WATCH A HOP.:yes:
> ...


Man .... Sssshhhhhh y u givin away the gameplan .....lol......that's that classified ...  hahahaha


----------



## knee Deep"All n Ya Mouth" (Sep 13, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> And yeah i keep it real knee deep got it on inches but milton bumper checked the shit out the concrete and did it all night not jus one time



Big T has entered the building (crrrreek, SLAM)! But in between his car breaking, what car show have you ever been at where you get a throphy for bumper checkin'? You know to be in the winners circle you have to have inches!!! And you know knee Deep stay on the box of wheaties! So, you better eat ya wheaties!!!!!!!! So you can be champions like KNEE DEEP!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE THAT FELLAS.:run: YOU GUYS GOT ME TEARY EYED OVER HERE.:tears:
> THANKS FOR THE LUV,OFFERED HELP AND SUPPORT BUT OUR JOB AS A CLUB IS TO MAKE YOU GUYS FEEL GOOD,COMFORTABLE AND FEEL AT HOME.:yes:
> WE COULD AND SHOULD HAVE THROWN A PICNIC THIS YEAR BUT WE PLAN ON DOING MORE FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY'S.
> NO DISRESPECT TO OTHER CLUB PICNICS BUT I WANT MORE THAN CHILL ALL DAY AND WAIT TO WATCH A HOP.:yes:
> ...


So what you're saying is you're going to have face painting, concert/talent show, pony rides, bbq, moon bouncers/ air jumpers, carnival rides i.e. Roller coasters, merry-go-round, ferris wheel, candy apples, popcorn, cake walk, raffle, bake off contest, hypnotist, comedians, DJ/ live music all day, food carts, laser tag, petting zoo, WET T SHIRT CONTEST, slip and slide, dunk-tank, wheel of fortune/ mini game booths, and give away a turn key frame off Candy on chrome matching numbers 1958 convertible impala? . . . Im down uffin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> So what you're saying is you're going to have face painting, concert/talent show, pony rides, bbq, moon bouncers/ air jumpers, carnival rides i.e. Roller coasters, merry-go-round, ferris wheel, candy apples, popcorn, cake walk, raffle, bake off contest, hypnotist, comedians, DJ/ live music all day, food carts, laser tag, petting zoo, WET T SHIRT CONTEST, slip and slide, dunk-tank, wheel of fortune/ mini game booths, and give away a turn key frame off Candy on chrome matching numbers 1958 convertible impala? . . . Im down uffin:


*I SAID 5 THINGS NOT 25 PIMP JUICE:bowrofl: BUT SOMETHING LIKE THAT. WHEN YOU LEAVE THE GAME OVER PICNIC I WAN'T YOUR WHOLE FAMILY TO FEEL GOOD NOT JUST YOU MEN. 
OH YEA YOU FORGOT TO MENTION CAR HOP AND ?? ?? ON YOUR LIST.:rimshot:

PS. YOU ALREADY KNOW IM A BIG KID AND FACE PAINTING IS A MUST SO MAKE SURE YOU COME AND GET YOURS PAINTED ALSO PIMP.:rofl:

THIS IS MY LIL EL WAY WAY HOMIE RIGHT HERE....

YOU KNOW STEFEEZY LIL ANGLES STAY PAINTED UP AT EVERY PARTY.

LONG STORY SHORT IT'S GOING TO GO DOWN LIKE 4 FLATS ON A CADILLAC AND THE SPARE IN THE BACK FLAT..:rimshot:
*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I SAID 5 THINGS NOT 25 PIMP JUICE:bowrofl: BUT SOMETHING LIKE THAT. WHEN YOU LEAVE THE GAME OVER PICNIC I WAN'T YOUR WHOLE FAMILY TO FEEL GOOD NOT JUST YOU MEN.
> OH YEA YOU FORGOT TO MENTION CAR HOP AND ?? ?? ON YOUR LIST.:rimshot:
> 
> PS. YOU ALREADY KNOW IM A BIG KID AND FACE PAINTING IS A MUST SO MAKE SURE YOU COME AND GET YOURS PAINTED ALSO PIMP.:rofl:
> ...





:h5: :roflmao: I know I was just Fuckin around with ya big dogg. I was gona say i got 5 on it. uffin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

knee Deep"All n Ya Mouth" said:


> Big T has entered the building (crrrreek, SLAM)! But in between his car breaking, what car show have you ever been at where you get a throphy for bumper checkin'? You know to be in the winners circle you have to have inches!!! And you know knee Deep stay on the box of wheaties! So, you better eat ya wheaties!!!!!!!! So you can be champions like KNEE DEEP!


I hope your not being serious you cant fuck with me pimpin but fuck it aince you said you stay on thw wheaties i guess next sunday then im calling you out knee deep since ya feel you can beat me next sunday j street the 22 bring everything you have in your backnyard and lets do this no excuses no talking my car will be there cause i can show ya better then i can tell ya see ya the 22 goodtimes cc vs knee deep cc goodnluck start working you got a week to get ready thats plenty of time

Come out retirement pimp i been at all shows and been in la on the shaw all year pimp its co tho you aint gotta give me no props see ya the 22


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I hope your not being serious you cant fuck with me pimpin but fuck it aince you said you stay on thw wheaties i guess next sunday then im calling you out knee deep since ya feel you can beat me next sunday j street the 22 bring everything you have in your backnyard and lets do this no excuses no talking my car will be there cause i can show ya better then i can tell ya see ya the 22 goodtimes cc vs knee deep cc goodnluck start working you got a week to get ready thats plenty of time
> 
> Come out retirement pimp i been at all shows and been in la on the shaw all year pimp its co tho you aint gotta give me no props see ya the 22


What's up mike do Ur thing pal..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey pal 




Wat it doo


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Hey pal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey pal...how's the 69 doing ready to roll pb


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir...

Hit my line pal..


This Sunday sounds good..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Comming soon


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Comming soon


What 70...big money ap pal


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Comming soon


Oh no the titties is out :wow:

Did u really mean to flash layitlow? Haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha na.. just a lil quicky.. nothin major...its not like if its a 1958 Chevy impala vert hahahah 

U know what ppl say...it ain't a real impala unless its from 1962 and down hahahah 

Funny ppl out there


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha so that means for erbody who owns a 1963 and up impala....well might as well own a Gbody or fleetwood or taxi linc hahaha 

Man its hard out here dogg hahah


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Haha na.. just a lil quicky.. nothin major...its not like if its a 1958 Chevy impala vert hahahah
> 
> U know what ppl say...it ain't a real impala unless its from 1962 and down hahahah
> 
> Funny ppl out there


yea just a quickie nuthin' major


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Haha na.. just a lil quicky.. nothin major...its not like if its a 1958 Chevy impala vert hahahah
> 
> U know what ppl say...it ain't a real impala unless its from 1962 and down hahahah
> 
> Funny ppl out there


Cool im safe i own a real impala lol.. To me its ride what u want and ride for u not everyone else


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Agree with you big joe


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I hope your not being serious you cant fuck with me pimpin but fuck it aince you said you stay on thw wheaties i guess next sunday then im calling you out knee deep since ya feel you can beat me next sunday j street the 22 bring everything you have in your backnyard and lets do this no excuses no talking my car will be there cause i can show ya better then i can tell ya see ya the 22 goodtimes cc vs knee deep cc goodnluck start working you got a week to get ready thats plenty of time
> 
> Come out retirement pimp i been at all shows and been in la on the shaw all year pimp its co tho you aint gotta give me no props see ya the 22


TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Cool im safe i own a real impala lol.. To me its ride what u want and ride for u not everyone else



Hahha I was hoping u would reply big dogg...hahah hell yea u safe haha Shyt u setting the example haha..

Yesssir ...ride what u want ...that's real 

Wat it doo


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yea just a quickie nuthin' major


Hahaha yea kno it..


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What's going down tonight Diego any re matches from last weekend ? Me and a few members will be Rollin this afternoon


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Hit me up if u do 619 302 7103


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hit my line.. get into some traffic ...see yall tonight..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yo p1daily Wher u at pal .. 

Let's roll out..

Call me up


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fan mart at 330


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Fan mart at 330



It was koo traffic gamers...

Tone that lack looking sharp ..

See ya out n bout


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks doggy


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha dam I just got home frm long day college night life...

WT it do...

Shyt a couple of us riderz git in traffic wit some gamers n Shyt goes silent onda boards....

Was good yall post up some Shyt to keep the mix flowin...


All day..


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Haha dam I just got home frm long day college night life...
> 
> WT it do...
> 
> ...




Okay SD funny moments remember when people use to get house called


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

VICE PRESIDENT said:


> Okay SD funny moments remember when people use to get house called


Oh yea mofo would b goin at it haha

Good topic to bring ... House calls ...good ole days..


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Cuba where u at thats my trophy , thats some funny shit hahaha


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

the random smog check is on again at jamacha blvd right now!!!
be careful


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *YA'LL BE ON THE LOOK OUT!! THERES A SMOG CHECK ON JAMACHA BLVD. LUCKILY I WAS GOING THE OTHER WAY HEADED TO GET A OIL CHANGE. GOD IS GOOD BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE BEEN SHORTER THAN A MIDGET IF THEY WOULD HAVE ASK ME TO PULL UP ON THAT THANG... IF YOUR CAR PASSES SMOG ON IT'S ON YOUR ALL GOOD.*


\

THIS IS ON RIGHT NOW


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

alex75 said:


> the random smog check is on again at jamacha blvd right now!!!
> be careful


whats the deal with those what happens if ya got stopped and failed


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i dont know, but fuck those guys i would tell them fuck off i do the smog every two years when i pay my registration.....then they would probly bitch slap me


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

alex75 said:


> i dont know, but fuck those guys i would tell them fuck off i do the smog every two years when i pay my registration.....then they would probly bitch slap me


:rofl: :facepalm:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That Shyt hella wack...makes no sense to me...mofos always fucking wit ppl..

Good lookin out on puttin this info on the boards yall..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> :rofl: :facepalm:



Wat up gamer...how that big baller life treating u?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd:


alex75 said:


> i dont know, but fuck those guys i would tell them fuck off i do the smog every two years when i pay my registration.....then they would probly bitch slap me


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 754513


Nice!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 754513


u got some for sale 13"


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 754513



Must be nice... One day wen I grow up....


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Nice!


:h5: thanks big dogg. See ya Sunday uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sg90rider said:


> u got some for sale 13"


Wish I had some for sale for ya, but only Jason and Jonah are selling them and online, unless you want to drive to Goleta (which is north of Oxnard) I gota save these for some Tru Spokes reverse 13x7. Just gota keep saving ends and eatin' top ramen with 99 cent value Menu :roflmao:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Must be nice... One day wen I grow up....


Haha when u grow up? Shytt man, didn't u just post up another car u got? Wish I could pick up cars like candy bars uffin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Who going to la on sunday I no a few are going


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Ima be at aztland. This Sunday ... See a few of yall there


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ill be at the Atzlan picnic sunday in the home town I have to support the home town before I support out of town...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 3 Brand new 175/70/14 Hankook tires and 1 used one for $300 o.b.o. if anyone needs them hit me up


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Ill be at the Atzlan picnic sunday in the home town I have to support the home town before I support out of town...


J st.?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yepp

J st.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^thx^^


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

So whos going to jst tomorrow.....


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Me! I'll be rollin my bomb. Hope to meet some of u guys in person tomorrow.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


>


Hell yeah...clean ride pal,can't wait to c in person


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Ima be at aztland. This Sunday ... See a few of yall there


Ap whats up pal...u know I'm going to b there pal rolling in at 830am
Wheres all the fat white girls at... I need 1 to keep me warm in the morning...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Ap whats up pal...u know I'm going to b there pal rolling in at 830am
> Wheres all the fat white girls at... I need 1 to keep me warm in the morning...


Hahahah ima see u there doggy... Hahha don't kno to many fat girls but Shyt I gonna have some girls comebthroughb dogg..

See ya tm doggs.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Hahahah ima see u there doggy... Hahha don't kno to many fat girls but Shyt I gonna have some girls comebthroughb dogg..
> 
> See ya tm doggs.


Hahaha fat girls hahahaha....


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Lookin good out here...good picnic


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

I need a 5ft 3/8 fitting hose for my rear pump anybody got 1 need it asap hit me up 619 302 7103 8 can pick up


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

People still at j street?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Props to Aztlan for a good picnic. I heard Straight Game did they're thing. I couldn't make it but I heard it was a good time. Not hearing to much about that clean ass vessel Fasho was supposed to bring out to hop w/ me??? Lol all on big fish talking bout he's gonna have something clean by Aztlan, mark his words, blah blah blah. I knew he would have wasted my time and money by going down there to hop w/ him. He would have cried the same river and tried to pull up one of those gbodys that got broke off by my club members already to try and get get back. Lol I'm done w/ this topic.:inout:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Headed out to the hops.. see yall there..


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Where 2


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


drockone619 said:


> Props to Aztlan for a good picnic. I heard Straight Game did they're thing. I couldn't make it but I heard it was a good time. Not hearing to much about that clean ass vessel Fasho was supposed to bring out to hop w/ me??? Lol all on big fish talking bout he's gonna have something clean by Aztlan, mark his words, blah blah blah. I knew he would have wasted my time and money by going down there to hop w/ him. He would have cried the same river and tried to pull up one of those gbodys that got broke off by my club members already to try and get get back. Lol I'm done w/ this topic.:inout:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to the homie from Strictly Ridin for his loss ,much love and respect to him and koolaid .


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone need a car towed to vegas transporter will be here tue if anyone interested text me 6196234411


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Props to Aztlan for a good picnic. I heard Straight Game did they're thing. I couldn't make it but I heard it was a good time. Not hearing to much about that clean ass vessel Fasho was supposed to bring out to hop w/ me??? Lol all on big fish talking bout he's gonna have something clean by Aztlan, mark his words, blah blah blah. I knew he would have wasted my time and money by going down there to hop w/ him. He would have cried the same river and tried to pull up one of those gbodys that got broke off by my club members already to try and get get back. Lol I'm done w/ this topic.:inout:


*HERE WE GO AGAIN... HOW COULD I BRING OUT A CAR TO HOP AGAINST YOU WHEN YOUR NOT EVEN IN DIEGO? WAS I SUPPOSE TO HIT THE SWITCH AND SAY THIS IS FOR DJ... 
HATT SOLD HIS CAR,81 SOLD HIS CAR SO THERE WAS NO NEED FOR ME TO BRING IT OUT. I RATHER CLEAN IT UP A LIL MORE AND BE PATIENT. THERES NO NEED FOR ME TOO PULL UP A MEMBERS G-BODY WHEN I HAVE THIS LINCOLN WITH ALL YA'LLS NAME ON IT. I SEE YOU GOT THE WRONG INFORMATION TODAY. YOUR MEMBERS DIDN'T BREAK OFF NOTHING. THEY WON ONE AND WE WON ONE WHICH MEANS A TIE ON TODAYS MATCHES. TRUST ME DJ I AIN'T NEVER WASTED YOUR CLUBS TIME AND I DON'T PLAN ON WASTEING IT NOW. :no:
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MATTER OF FACT SINCE YOU THINK I'M SO BLAH BLAH BLAH...:rant: WHY DON'T YOU HAVE ONE OR TWO OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS COME HOP IN REGARDS OF YOUR NAME.:shocked:
THAT WAY I CAN PRETEND IT'S YOU IM BUMPER CHECKIN.:roflmao:2 OF YOUR MEMBERS ALREADY KNOW WHAT I GOT SITTING HERE HOTT AND READY LIKE LIL CEASERS PIZZA.:sprint:
I PLAY CHEST NOT CHECKERS AND BRINGING THE CAR OUT TODAY TO HOP WHEN NEITHER OF THE CATS I WON'T WAS OUT IN A RIDA IS JUST PLAN CHECKERS.

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> Sorry to the homie from Strictly Ridin for his loss ,much love and respect to him and koolaid .


Y*EA MY L.A PATNAS JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME WHAT HAPPEN. THAT'S MESSED UP. REST IN PEACE KID.
WE HAVE TOO KEEP THE CHILDREN AWAY FROM THE CARS PERIOD,POINT,BLANK.:tears:
I HOPE YA'LL LISTENING S.D*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO ATZLAN CAR CLUB...:worship: I KNOW I SAID THAT STR8 GAME HAS THE BEST PICNIC HANDS DOWN WHICH IS TRUE BUT ATZLAN ALSO HELD IT DOWN IN THE TOWN IN A MAJOR WAY WITHOUT ANY OUTTER TOWNERS.. BOTH PICNICS WERE OFF THE CHAIN AND THE WHOLE SD ENJOYED THEMSELFS. THANKS FELLAS AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!:h5:
GAME OVER CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LOWRIDER PICNIC FEVER IN 2014..*


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 754513


Badd Ass!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

leavin picnic. .. it was a great picnic hands down yall,.., thank you. a few of us getting ready for a lil traffic befor we hit the hops


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

....,POSTED.,.,.,GOOD SHYT YALL


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE WE GO AGAIN... HOW COULD I BRING OUT A CAR TO HOP AGAINST YOU WHEN YOUR NOT EVEN IN DIEGO? WAS I SUPPOSE TO HIT THE SWITCH AND SAY THIS IS FOR DJ...
> HATT SOLD HIS CAR,81 SOLD HIS CAR SO THERE WAS NO NEED FOR ME TO BRING IT OUT. I RATHER CLEAN IT UP A LIL MORE AND BE PATIENT. THERES NO NEED FOR ME TOO PULL UP A MEMBERS G-BODY WHEN I HAVE THIS LINCOLN WITH ALL YA'LLS NAME ON IT. I SEE YOU GOT THE WRONG INFORMATION TODAY. YOUR MEMBERS DIDN'T BREAK OFF NOTHING. THEY WON ONE AND WE WON ONE WHICH MEANS A TIE ON TODAYS MATCHES. TRUST ME DJ I AIN'T NEVER WASTED YOUR CLUBS TIME AND I DON'T PLAN ON WASTEING IT NOW. :no:
> *


I said a long time ago, show me something clean to jump w/ and I'll take the car down. After that you posted you and robs Lincoln's??? Never saw any car that your hopping so why should I have gone down there.Lmfao


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

A Dj they actually took 3 losses yesterday:rofl:! First loss was when tha wagan broke off tha green lincoln,2 loss was when Big Boy got stuck and tha 3rd loss was when Ray smashed their only hopper thats been out!! Not klowin jus keepin shit real since that ***** kant!:thumbsdown: They was wearin that ugly ass face on those shirts cause their game was over!!:x:


drockone619 said:


> I said a long time ago, show me something clean to jump w/ and I'll take the car down. After that you posted you and robs Lincoln's??? Never saw any car that your hopping so why should I have gone down there.Lmfao


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I said a long time ago, show me something clean to jump w/ and I'll take the car down. After that you posted you and robs Lincoln's??? Never saw any car that your hopping so why should I have gone down there.Lmfao


*DJ DON'T EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT MY NIGG I ALREADY TOLD YOU FUCK THAT ORANGE LINCOLN AND IM BACK ON SOME HOPPIN SHIT EVEN THO I DON'T WANNA BE.*:yes:
*I WILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU IN THE MEAN TIME I WILL BE HAVING FUN HOPPING WITH YOUR MEMBERS.*



devil619 said:


> A Dj they actually took 3 losses yesterday:rofl:! First loss was when tha wagan broke off tha green lincoln,2 loss was when Big Boy got stuck and tha 3rd loss was when Ray smashed their only hopper thats been out!! Not klowin jus keepin shit real since that ***** kant!:thumbsdown: They was wearin that ugly ass face on those shirts cause their game was over!!:x:


*REAL IS THE ONLY WAY I KNOW HOW TO KEEP IT MY *****. I WASN'T THERE FOR JIMMY HOP OR BIG BOYS  BUT YOU RIGHT I DID HEAR JIM GOT SERVED I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE.:yes:
BUT HOW YOU GONNA SAY BIG BOY LOST BECAUSE HE GOT STUCK WHICH IS TRUE BUT DIDN'T RAY GET STUCK WHEN HE HOP AGAINST TOMAS WHEN WILL KEPT HITTING THE 2ND SWITCH TO MAKE IT COME BACK DOWN SO HOW IN THE HELL IS THAT 3 WINS?!?:dunno: 
I GUESS WE BOTH DIDN'T KEEP IT REAL ON THIS SUBJECT.:rimshot: 
2 WINS TO OUR 1 THAT'S COOL.:h5: YOU WIN SOME YOU LOSE SOME BUT WE HAD FUN AND I HOPE YA'LL DID ALSO AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BECAUSE I'M IN THE LAB AND I CAN'T WAIT TO THE LOWRIDER GODS SET ME FREE TO GIVE YA'LL WHAT YA'LL BEEN ASKING FOR.
*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Badd Ass!!!


Thanks big dog just glad I could post these up since they began reproducing the beautiful 5.20 after a 25 year hiatus uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> ....,POSTED.,.,.,GOOD SHYT YALL


:h5: one day, when I get some ends, I want to be doing that too


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

1998 Lincoln towncar frame for sale. Frame has some stress points done! The frame also comes with lower A- arms ,trailing arms and rearend. Ready to be fully wrapped. Asking $350 and willing to deliver for an extra free. PM me or text me 6197296575


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

devil619 said:


> A Dj they actually took 3 losses yesterday:rofl:! First loss was when tha wagan broke off tha green lincoln,2 loss was when Big Boy got stuck and tha 3rd loss was when Ray smashed their only hopper thats been out!! Not klowin jus keepin shit real since that ***** kant!:thumbsdown: They was wearin that ugly ass face on those shirts cause their game was over!!:x:



Lmao yea Jerrell took that w on my 5 batt Lincoln that had dead batts from being in the street ALL WEEK LONG !! Hahaha... That was an easy win for u guys enjoy it while y'all can ...  good shyt thou no love lost over here !! .... His wagon was hot .. I give him that and Tha w.... But no one in our camp was rockin a sad face... ... Shyt as matter of fact it was nothin but smiles and full stomach on EVERY GAMEOVER members and kids faces .... I think we even put couple smiles on sum baby gamers faces wen they were enjoying the jumper like all the rest of the kids out there !!!! Hahaha 

GAMEOVER


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Big ron dog even got him a win at the after hop on some friendly shit jus doing it for the crowd cause nobody eose would so fuck it we tipped them up good shit guys


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

But to keep it real the wagon got a win off jimmmie the regal from the game took a win from big boy cause he got stuck and yes will double switched i watched with my own eyes and tomas cutty got a win off the regal cause the regAl got stuck 3 times jus keeping it real fellas so gamers got 2 and gameover got 1 runnem back this sunday lets keep it all going fellas all lowriding tho no personal shit


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

But on a side note if anyone needs tires or motors holla at me gottem all day everyday


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Super heavy duty trailer for sale needs to go asap new tires all new brakes and brake system pintle hitch and everything


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

From yesterday


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> But to keep it real the wagon got a win off jimmmie the regal from the game took a win from big boy cause he got stuck and yes will double switched i watched with my own eyes and tomas cutty got a win off the regal cause the regAl got stuck 3 times jus keeping it real fellas so gamers got 2 and gameover got 1 runnem back this sunday lets keep it all going fellas all lowriding tho no personal shit


*NOT TO TAKE ANYTHING FROM THE REGAL BECAUSE IT WAS WORKING BUT IF HE WAS 2ND SWITCHING AGAINST BIG BOY AND EVERYONE SEEN IT HOW CAN WE CALL THAT A LEGIT WIN? WITHOUT THE 2ND SWITCH HE WOULD HAVE BEEN STUCK RIGHT ALONG WITH BIG BOY PERIOD. I'M JUST SAYING.*:drama:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *NOT TO TAKE ANYTHING FROM THE REGAL BECAUSE IT WAS WORKING BUT IF HE WAS 2ND SWITCHING AGAINST BIG BOY AND EVERYONE SEEN IT HOW CAN WE CALL THAT A LEGIT WIN? WITHOUT THE 2ND SWITCH HE WOULD HAVE BEEN STUCK RIGHT ALONG WITH BIG BOY PERIOD. I'M JUST SAYING.*:drama:


You know me pimpin i jus keeping it real not taken no sides we can say thats a tie then so 1 and 1 so this sunday run it back then and declare a winner


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Blah blah blah those dudes can't take a lose and by the way that single pump king shit they was yellin went straight out tha back window when it busted! So please cry me a fuckin river cause that regal did what it was suppose to do and by tha way it took tha trophy home! Now all u haters have a great day!!QUOTE=LOWLOW MIKE;17319241]You know me pimpin i jus keeping it real not taken no sides we can say thats a tie then so 1 and 1 so this sunday run it back then and declare a winner[/QUOTE]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> Blah blah blah those dudes can't take a lose and by the way that single pump king shit they was yellin went straight out tha back window when it busted! So please cry me a fuckin river cause that regal did what it was suppose to do and by tha way it took tha trophy home! Now all u haters have a great day!!QUOTE=LOWLOW MIKE;17319241]You know me pimpin i jus keeping it real not taken no sides we can say thats a tie then so 1 and 1 so this sunday run it back then and declare a winner


*HOW CAN'T WE TAKE A LOSE WHEN JIMMY AND MYSELF IS ADMITTING TO A LOSE RIGHT NOW. WE MIGHT MAKE SOME EXCUSES BUT WE GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS IS DUE PERIOD. 
I SHOOK RAYS HAND A FEW TIMES LETTING HIM KNOW HIS CAR IS SWANGING JUST LIKE I SHOOK YOURS AND MANNYS. ALL I'M ASKING IS FOR YA'LL TOO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND STAY PUMP UP BECAUSE WE COMING TO SHUT ALL THAT HAPPY SHIT DOWN.:naughty:
ENJOY THOSE FEW WINS WHILE YA'LL CAN BECAUSE ALL WINS COME TO A STOP.*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HOW CAN'T WE TAKE A LOSE WHEN JIMMY AND MYSELF IS ADMITTING TO A LOSE RIGHT NOW. WE MIGHT MAKE SOME EXCUSES BUT WE GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS IS DUE PERIOD.
> I SHOOK RAYS HAND A FEW TIMES LETTING HIM KNOW HIS CAR IS SWANGING JUST LIKE I SHOOK YOURS AND MANNYS. ALL I'M ASKING IS FOR YA'LL TOO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND STAY PUMP UP BECAUSE WE COMING TO SHUT ALL THAT HAPPY SHIT DOWN.:naughty:
> ENJOY THOSE FEW WINS WHILE YA'LL CAN BECAUSE ALL WINS COME TO A STOP.*


:h5:That the same shyt I was thinkin !! Lmao and I also shook hands with Jerrell after and told him he got that ... :dunno: lol ****** are funny.... I just hope y'all return the love wen I pull up on y'all STOCK LOCK UP street cars !!:x:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

***** what tha fuck u think tha wagon is? It has a stock lock up but the only difference is that he could afford to put more than 5 batteries in his shit! By tha way were not worried about urr club or especially you! So once again to all u guys with those clown shirts on wit tha retarded face have a great day!


JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> :h5:That the same shyt I was thinkin !! Lmao and I also shook hands with Jerrell after and told him he got that ... :dunno: lol ****** are funny.... I just hope y'all return the love wen I pull up on y'all STOCK LOCK UP street cars !!:x:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Matter of fact I'm done talkin to you clowns cause y'all can't fuck wit us! STRAIGHTMUTHAFUCKINGAME!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im single pump king haha


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

H


devil619 said:


> ***** what tha fuck u think tha wagon is? It has a stock lock up but the only difference is that he could afford to put more than 5 batteries in his shit! By tha way were not worried about urr club or especially you! So once again to all u guys with those clown shirts on wit tha retarded face have a great day!


Umm.... Guy.... Wen did I say Jerrells wagon wasn't stock??:dunno: :buttkick: .... And Man y u so angry ? Lol u should be happy y'all 2-1.... Hahaha cheer up player


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

devil619 said:


> A Dj they actually took 3 losses yesterday:rofl:! First loss was when tha wagan broke off tha green lincoln,2 loss was when Big Boy got stuck and tha 3rd loss was when Ray smashed their only hopper thats been out!! Not klowin jus keepin shit real since that ***** kant!:thumbsdown: They was wearin that ugly ass face on those shirts cause their game was over!!:x:





LOWLOW MIKE said:


> But to keep it real the wagon got a win off jimmmie the regal from the game took a win from big boy cause he got stuck and yes will double switched i watched with my own eyes and tomas cutty got a win off the regal cause the regAl got stuck 3 times jus keeping it real fellas so gamers got 2 and gameover got 1 runnem back this sunday lets keep it all going fellas all lowriding tho no personal shit


Aye well since yall count a stuck as a loss ... Doesn't that mean that since the regal got stuck three times that counts as three wins for Tomas ??? just wondering......I think the score just got bumped up to 3-2 GAMEOVER on top.. Hahahaha :roflmao::rofl:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


rite on ill be there for sure...


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> But to keep it real the wagon got a win off jimmmie the regal from the game took a win from big boy cause he got stuck and yes will double switched i watched with my own eyes and tomas cutty got a win off the regal cause the regAl got stuck 3 times jus keeping it real fellas so gamers got 2 and gameover got 1 runnem back this sunday lets keep it all going fellas all lowriding tho no personal shit


What is double switch? What is the second switch? Cause i dont think yall really know the true meaning of having a second switch


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

Or are you referring to the swich that goes to the back?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> Or are you referring to the swich that goes to the back?


 yeah thats what im referring to not meaning its a double pump and you got 2 switches im meaning its about to get stuck so ya tap the rear down so car comes down


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah thats what im referring to not meaning its a double pump and you got 2 switches im meaning its about to get stuck so ya tap the rear down so car comes down


I know what u meant, its alot of people that do that, and has been doing that for a long time,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Y-TEE said:


> I know what u meant, its alot of people that do that, and has been doing that for a long time,


Oh ok yeah thats why i only have 1 switch in my hand so nobody can say i double switch


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What is wrong with double switching?...


----------



## knee Deep"All n Ya Mouth" (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey lay it low fam, u see I'm off that old school set up I want to up grade to a piston! Where can I get the hook up? Holla at me. Knee Deep will still be waiting by the curbside for a response! Lol!!!!! (I had to wipe my feet off on the curbside before I entered the building and I'm on the second floor). Lmaorof!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I might make a battery run this weekend hit me if you want to put in on some


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm wit it it...r we gettin a pallet ? 

Hit my line big Joe.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

pm ur number i wish i was gettin a pallet im gonna get 10 for my car


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

What are the cca's? Got some cores too. Need a few here soon. uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

1100 cca


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> What are the cca's? Got some cores too. Need a few here soon. uffin:


yea big dogg.,.,1100 sounds good to me.,.,how many you want. if you want I can buy you the six that you need and you can pay me later on...im debating on how much ima rack the 70 with...yo bigjoe pm sent .


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Who tryna get in some traffic tonight me and rob rolling tonight if anyone wanna get in some traffic hit my line 6196234411


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Im in traffic after I pick up my towncar from the shop at 7


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Im in traffic after I pick up my towncar from the shop at 7


come to my oad then and we will roll out and meet up with rob and whoever else wanna roll


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Excuse me, cruisin' thru the drive thru haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Man must be nice wish they painted buildings to match my car


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

69 ways said:


> Man must be nice wish they painted buildings to match my car


Wat u mean ?? U better go snap a shot in front of inn n out!! Lol


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:roflmao: i had to double check that shytt ha


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Excuse me, cruisin' thru the drive thru haha


Ap no invite pal...Asada fries pal


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

damn the lambrecht auction popped off today. cars stored for nearly 50 years finally seen sun and some of the vids of the auction are finally being uploaded. :wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

69 ways said:


> Man must be nice wish they painted buildings to match my car


Haha I didn't even notice that. Let me kno if u wanna get that hose..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Ap no invite pal...Asada fries pal


Haha.. man.. let's roll out today dogg.. the day looks promising haha


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

CANT WAIT TILL THE 13TH FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ....
ITS GOING TO BE A LOOONG DRIVE....


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Any one need a car towed to Vegas, cover gas and I am happy to take someone and there car. Let me now.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice pics..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

china rider said:


> Any one need a car towed to Vegas, cover gas and I am happy to take someone and there car. Let me now.


how much?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Cruised it today. Runs like a clock.

*Asking $13K obo*
Will consider trades with CASH
Call/Text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Wat u mean ?? U better go snap a shot in front of inn n out!! Lol


Haha


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> Cruised it today. Runs like a clock.
> 
> *Asking $13K obo*
> Will consider trades with CASH
> Call/Text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


Seen it parked at plaza Bonita mall .. Like a boss. . Good car :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


Nice pics javi


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

man I woke up to these Fraternal Twins and it was a nice site to see,..,soon ima be on some big baller shyt once I get this DUI over with.,.,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Any more pics of the picnic..? Or of other riders etc.. kinda slow on here...let's get some motivation goin...!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Firme Bombita... Good Luck with the Sale!!!




sixonebubble said:


> Cruised it today. Runs like a clock.
> 
> *Asking $13K obo*
> Will consider trades with CASH
> Call/Text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!


MR.SKAMS said:


> Firme Bombita... Good Luck with the Sale!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I didnt know you can destroy perfection. :facepalm:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4091021422.html


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Ohhh ... That's fucked up...wtf ...dam poor car...u can't even use it for parts now...dam ..Wat a waste


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm dam long nite at the casino...6:10 n I just got home..a mofo need some sleep...but I got class at 8 ..so it all bad...Fuck


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SD

T
T
T


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Who wanna get house called on some clean street shit lets do this sdnlowriding getting boring lets have some fun


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone need these hit me up...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...res-1-used-one-can-take-vegas-super-show.html


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Is anyone from sd taking cars to vegas for the supershow


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vegas baby


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

who is all goin to vegas


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

RollerZ Only San Diego will be there!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*San Diego Lay it Low Price! 
93-95 Cadillac Fleetwood
Call/Text/PM Carlos 619-251-9089*

Quarter Panels $20 Each















Headliner $20 Pick Up only








Rear Seat $20 Pick Up Only








Steering Column w Key $25









And more interior parts...

More parts at low prices for San Diego Ridaz!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

B
 U 
M
 P'


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

at seaport village at a ford muscle car show,.,.still doin wat it do.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

aphustle said:


> at seaport village at a ford muscle car show,.,.still doin wat it do.


:boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

aphustle said:


> at seaport village at a ford muscle car show,.,.still doin wat it do.


Man woulda been nice to get an Invite lol ..... Lookin good player


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Aw Shyt my bad dogg..I was just Rollin around wit memo wen 69 ways told me to come through. Man yo ass don't answer ur phone anyways .. u be doin yo own thang ..but this Friday comin up we heading up to esco for the last day of cruizing grand..its gona b thick out there...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Grand is allready done , primo,for the season


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah dam alright...fuckit ..we still Gina b Rollin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Gona be Rollin


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm ready for esco


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

What time u goin to be at grand if u goin there in esco? ttt,bump


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

5to6


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup: TONY


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

* AZ BOYZ R ON BITCH FAME/SNITCH FAME/STREET **** HELMET ON FACEBOOK! FUCK THAT SNAKE ASS BITCH BOY!*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> View attachment 797082
> I'm ready for esco


That lac on point...Shyt lookin real good pimp..


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank homies jose at sd kustoms and franks striping did there thing


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok,sg,ill be over there,[email protected],posted up,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Fosho.. 

Ey on Friday we ain't goin to esco.. Shyt gona be dead cauz grand is done for the year..but we still gona b mobbing though...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm down to cruiz out to the 101 n get sum uv rays from the coast.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

So its going to be dead out there ??


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya,ok,thats cool,do u pimpin ap,, much luv,keep it pimpin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> So its going to be dead out there ??


Yup. Kinda ...mofo stay indoors unless its a event type thing...Shyt we can still roll up there. I'm down for a drive..nothin beats the feeling of smashing passing cars up in the lolos...we can go n terrorize Escondido on that traffic Shyt ..no biggie to me. I'm wit it


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> Ya,ok,thats cool,do u pimpin ap,, much luv,keep it pimpin


Alright big dogg ..keep on holdin it down for ur side of town pimp.. see yall soon..stay up.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Kay,pm me if u need my #, ttt,bump,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dead up in here...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Any pic on the road trip to vegas ??


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

big $uge said:


> * AZ BOYZ R ON BITCH FAME/SNITCH FAME/STREET **** HELMET ON FACEBOOK! FUCK THAT SNAKE ASS BITCH BOY!*


fuck a rat!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Big will checkin in at the LRM SUPERSHOW

















And guess who they wanna put INDOOR...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GET DOWN BIG WILL;;;;THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT;;;;PUTTING IT DOWN;;IN SIN CITY;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Big will checkin in at the LRM SUPERSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well Deserved! Thats a sicc ass Five Nine^^^


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

:worship: _*STRAIGHTGAME*_


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Big will checkin in at the LRM SUPERSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

THE GAMEPLAN 59


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

The Game Don't Stop


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Leave it alone Willis.... The car will speak for itself


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Lookin good gamers indoors at Vegas for the frist time there , car looks good will and keep the pics coming for us still in the town


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Koo looking good ... sG doin the dam thing.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Lookin good gamers indoors at Vegas for the frist time there , car looks good will and keep the pics coming for us still in the town


U got that right...st8 game do Ur thing pal that's a bad ass 59 it will do good SD in the house lol


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> The Game Don't Stop


Nice pics..clean as fuck


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Goodtimes sd been shutting vegas down since wednesday and we still going whos next


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh and i forgot to mention goodtimes sd was in the super show


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got word that wills 59 got bumped up a class do to the sunroof and still placed 3rd that's what's up


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> The Game Don't Stop


 Congrats Will. She pretty Homie!


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LET ME KNO WHEN YOU GUYS GET TIRED OF THIS GUY,.......


----------



## BIG ARYS (Sep 11, 2010)

looking good will


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..
..
Nope ..not tired of seein that master piece..if it was a throw away car like a gbody or taxi linc or a caddy then yea I'm sure ppl would get tired of it..but a clean ass 59!! On 3 ...come on man..I kno erbody like damm....

Good shyt yall.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> LET ME KNO WHEN YOU GUYS GET TIRED OF THIS GUY,.......[/QUOTE
> On three like if he don't care...must be nice one day ima be there ..makes me wanna sell my lil taxi


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Straight Game did what we usually do out in Vegas.... I was hoping to see more San Diego ryderz out there reppin also. .. BIG shout out to GOODTIMES WHITE MIKE . He was terrorizing fools the whole weekend !


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Willis on the strip


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

time to go to sleep. I lost an eye !


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

INDIVIDUALS CC IN VEGAS


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


> time to go to sleep. I lost an eye !


STRAIGHTGAME CC to tha muthafuckin top!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> time to go to sleep. I lost an eye !


You guys did that bro..good Shyt..looks like straight game runnin the game this year..yall came out wit the clean 59 had kool hoppers that put in work for SD..I kno all of SD proud of yall.. good Shyt fellas..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Wish I were in Vegas. One day. Y'all doin it big. Lookin sharp. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam must be nice ... Wish I was out rolling around in my rider..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha isn't that suppose to be plural? Man u got yur choice of cars to roll in killer. . . But i get u though. Fuck I'm stuck @ work haha. U know my work schedule is stupid. So when I get the chance I'ma dip out. uffin:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


 Yup!!! Lookin Hella good' And got the Homie Rick & his caddi in the mix :thumbsup: Sicc ass pic ...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

KICK BUTTOWSKI said:


> INDIVIDUALS CC IN VEGAS


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Straight Game did what we usually do out in Vegas.... I was hoping to see more San Diego ryderz out there reppin also. .. BIG shout out to GOODTIMES WHITE MIKE . He was terrorizing fools the whole weekend !


good lookin out homie it was a good weekend had some issues at the afterhop on monday but fuck it she worked all weekend for me and how ya like them new inches lol gladbya guys made it out had a couple good nights with yall until next time homie be safe on the way home


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Another smog check point on paradise valley road and worthington going westbound


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics Fellas!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[/SIZE]
looking good


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

The 59 was lookin' real good at the show!!!!



theonegodchose said:


> View attachment 817842
> View attachment 817850
> View attachment 817850
> View attachment 817850
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

BADD ASSS BROTHER!!! 


tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

BACK BUMPER!!!! uffin:


javib760 said:


>


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HEY PAL THAT 59 GOING TO EL CENTRO...MASA TOLD ME WILLY GOING ON SAT I WAS GOING TO C IF U WANT TO CRUISE UP THERE TOGETHER
IM DRIVING MY 69...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

If any clubs or solo riders are interested in caravanning for Bird of Majestics wedding, we are meeting at 1pm this Saturday at 16[SUP]th[/SUP] and Euclid Ave.

Thank you


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn anit the el centro show this saturday also


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> If any clubs or solo riders are interested in caravanning for Bird of Majestics wedding, we are meeting at 1pm this Saturday at 16[SUP]th[/SUP] and Euclid Ave.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats Bird!!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Damn anit the el centro show this saturday also


Yes sir...let's roll still have to c if I work tomorrw but if not I'm going..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

NO CAPTION NEEDED BESIDES "THE GAME DONT STOP" 
Congrats to WILL


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> NO CAPTION NEEDED BESIDES "THE GAME DONT STOP"
> Congrats to WILL


Congrats pal...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> NO CAPTION NEEDED BESIDES "THE GAME DONT STOP"
> Congrats to WILL


Congrats will...

The game don't stop !!!! . Just running thangs ..good Shyt yall


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> NO CAPTION NEEDED BESIDES "THE GAME DONT STOP"
> Congrats to WILL


congrats homie 2 big shows back to back you guys are putting in work in the show circut


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> congrats homie 2 big shows back to back you guys are putting in work in the show circut



X 2

All day...SD on top


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im go8ng back to vegas next week to put in some more work on them dudes then miami the first week of nov i cant wait


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Im go8ng back to vegas next week to put in some more work on them dudes then miami the first week of nov i cant wait


BALLER :wow:


----------



## RagTopsPitbull (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not a pro at the switch like BigBoy or Will, but ill get it there


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

RagTopsPitbull said:


> I'm not a pro at the switch like BigBoy or Will, but ill get it there
> View attachment 829546


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> BALLER :wow:


 shit you the baller


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> shit you the baller


I WISH !!:tears:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS C.C.~ IN EL CENTRO


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Whats up sd whats up with the lowriding did everyone retire or what the streets are dead the boards are dead whats really going on


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

!!?, oh shit?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Whats up sd whats up with the lowriding did everyone retire or what the streets are dead the boards are dead whats really going on


Man I'm out here tryna make it happen dogg..come on mike let me hold a pocket..or a piston lol


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

83bluemagic said:


> ~INDIVIDUALS C.C.~ IN EL CENTRO


Brown Cadi looks stock?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone hittin up the Ultimate for life cc show Saturday in perris


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone got the hook up on interior and tops for a vert? someone who don't BULLSHIT?.. looking for a good price.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone hittin up the Ultimate for life cc show Saturday in perris


ill be there of cours3


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone got the hook up on interior and tops for a vert? someone who don't BULLSHIT?.. looking for a good price.


Will down to take it to tj..good work n cheap we have a lady down there that gets down...let me know pal


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

sixonebubble said:


> Brown Cadi looks stock?


It's still virgin, but got rims on it


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone hittin up the Ultimate for life cc show Saturday in perris


give me a call pimp


----------



## Lowdoza (Jan 5, 2013)

I got a 95 lincoln needs a smog, it barely fails there's a vacuum leak or something but no one can figure it out...my process of turning her into a hopper has stopped and seein if anyone has the hook up with a smog in SD hit me back on here or text me at 4195088586, Thanks for the help if anyone's out there that can help


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

loaded up


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Pic courtesy if Javier Botello photography


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got a fully wrapped caddy frame for sale its a fr3sh frame never been cut and its fully wrapped


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

And still tha game won't stop.
1st Place and Best of Show in both the 50's and 90's category...... I bet u guys regret saying Straight Game can't do shows or trophyS.... lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah that it will never stop


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Big fish will be in the town to night diego , with vol 73 and his video camrea


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> And still tha game won't stop.
> 1st Place and Best of Show in both the 50's and 90's category...... I bet u guys regret saying Straight Game can't do shows or trophyS.... lol


good SHYT GUYS.,.,.,.,.,YALL DID THAT.,,.WHATS THAT LIKE THREE OR FOUR SHOWS BACK TO BACK.,,.ALREADY LOST COUNT ON ALL THE WINS YALL TAKING THIS YEAR.,.,WELL SHIT ONCE AGAIN GOOD SHIT AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,.,.SD GIVIN YALL PROPS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ALSO WANNA GIVE OUT A SHOUT OUT TO ROLLERZ ONLY S.D. C.C. THEM GUYS ALSO DOIN THEYS THANG BACK TO BACK.,,.one day wen I grow up ima be like yall


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn these boards sure have been quiet lately whats up fellas


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> And still tha game won't stop.
> 1st Place and Best of Show in both the 50's and 90's category...... I bet u guys regret saying Straight Game can't do shows or trophyS.... lol


Where are those guys that were talking about taking all these show trophies? Clowns aint touched a show since the game stepped back in. Good Shit fellas Stack them up:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL  Just trying to Keep the Movement Alive!!! WE all Lowriders!!!

SAN DIEGO

TTMFT



aphustle said:


> ALSO WANNA GIVE OUT A SHOUT OUT TO ROLLERZ ONLY S.D. C.C. THEM GUYS ALSO DOIN THEYS THANG BACK TO BACK.,,.one day wen I grow up ima be like yall


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Vegas 2013


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

La Gente Show 2013


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Evryone is on Chill mode...
:loco:



LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn these boards sure have been quiet lately whats up fellas


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

LMAO.......HILARIOUS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Vegas 2013
> 
> View attachment 853961


Nice nice 

Looks good dog...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm hahahah good Shyt...that was funny ..lil skank skunk hahah...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Evryone is on Chill mode...
> :loco:


Chill mode usually ends up on stuck mode..that's how mofos loose motivation or loose focus..gotta keep it pushin yall..

Lets keep this Lolo Shyt goin..


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm

Crickets up in here


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

This Saturday 10-5 at Sweatwater Harley....... Majestics Charity Show


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Where are those guys that were talking about taking all these show trophies? Clowns aint touched a show since the game stepped back in. Good Shit fellas Stack them up:thumbsup:


*I DON'T KNOW WHY BUT I FIND MYSELF LOVING TO MAKE YOU LOOK LIKE THE JABRONIEE YOU PROVE TO BE.... KID YOU WISH GAME OVER AIN'T TOUCH A SHOW SINCE THE GAME STEP BACK IN! WHAT A JOKE...:rimshot:
IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU POST ON THIS BOARD THAT WE HIT NO SHOWS BUT HERE WE ARE AT THE SAME SHOW A WEEK AGO BUMPER CHECKIN GAME OVER STYLE...
WE MAKE NOISE EVEN WHEN CLOWN BOYS LIKE YOURSELF THINK WE NOT.:naughty: SINCE YOUR CLUB DIDN'T TELL YOU WE WERE AT THE EL CENTRO SHOW BUMPER CHECKIN ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS... LET ME DO THE HONORS FOR YOU.

FUCK A PIC HERE'S THE VIDEO.. NOW YOU BE THE JUDGE ON WHO LOOKS LIKE WINNERS?!?:shh:




WHILE YOU HAPPY AND WISHING GAME OVER AIN'T HITTING SHOWS AND PICNICS.:buttkick::bowrofl:
HERE'S WHERE WE WENT TO GO SUPPORT THE KIDS AT SOME DARE PROGRAM PICNIC. 

**
OH YEA I FORGOT TO MENTION THEY GAVE OUT TROPHY'S ALSO.. ONE OF MY FEMALE MEMBERS TOOK FIRST PLACE GAME OVER STYLE...:bowrofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*FOR THE RECORD... GAME OVER SDCC AIN'T NO HATERS. WE GIVE PROPS WHEN PROPS ARE DUE.. MY MEMBERS AND MYSELF BEEN GAVE WILL AND THE GAME PROPS ON THAT 59 AND OTHER RIDAZ IN YA'LL CLUB. JUST LIKE WE GIVE OTHER CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ THERE PROPS. 
SEEMS LIKE YA'LL MAD THAT WE AIN'T HATING OR SPEAKING ON YA'LL...:dunno: "WTF"
CONGRATS ON THEM TROPHY'S BUT TO YOU CATS THAT'S WHOOFING. GAME OVER AIN'T NEW TO THIS WE TRUE TO THIS..:yes: 
WE GOT TROPHY'S AND VIDEO FOOTAGE IN THE SHOWS,PICNICS,HOP PIT,STREETS AND WHERE EVER ELSE YOU CATCH US DOING OUR GAME OVER THANG!!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS TO ALL..*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:roflmao:Gamers theres a show in Bowles Ca, Nov.9th we should hit. Let me know who wants to go! Trophys and popcorn:drama::rofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> :roflmao:Gamers theres a show in Bowles Ca, Nov.9th we should hit. Let me know who wants to go! Trophys and popcorn:drama::rofl:


*I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO COME WITH A DRY RESPONSE AFTER I KILLED YOUR CLOWN COMMENT WITH SOME REAL LOWRIDER SHIT!!:facepalm:
BY THE WAY SINCE YOU AND MANNY SPEAKING ON TROPHY'S HOW ABOUT YA'LL POST UP SOME OF THE ONES YA'LL WON THIS YEAR.:nicoderm:
YA'LL CAN TALK AND POST ALL THE FAIRYTAILS COMMENTS YA'LL WON'T!! YA'LL MIGHT NOT LIKE IT BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY...:drama: 
"WE AIN'T GOING NO WHERE HOMIE":nono::no::nosad::banghead::bowrofl::rofl:*




*
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

I see u woke up tha guys wit tha retarded ass club shirts! Don't waste urr time on that trash bro because they still and always will b GARBAGE!!


drockone619 said:


> :roflmao:Gamers theres a show in Bowles Ca, Nov.9th we should hit. Let me know who wants to go! Trophys and popcorn:drama::rofl:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> I see u woke up tha guys wit tha retarded ass club shirts! Don't waste urr time on that trash bro because they still and always will b GARBAGE!!


*I RATHER WEAR THIS RETARDED SHIRT ANYDAY OVER THAT PLAIN DRY ASS SHIRT. DJ AIN'T WOKE US UP WE STILL LOOKING FOR SLEEP.
SINCE WE TRASH AND GARBAGE PLEASE LET US KNOW WHAT DOES THAT MAKE YA'LL?!? YOU ****** AIN'T DOING NOTHING WE AIN'T OR CAINT!
*


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

devil619 said:


> I see u woke up tha guys wit tha retarded ass club shirts! Don't waste urr time on that trash bro because they still and always will b GARBAGE!!


:h5id I? I cant see all the post on here, I have my bullshit blocker on and it eliminates waste of time posts.:roflmao:Let me guess dont tell me, did he finally post a pic of the clean ass car he was gonna build to pull up on me w/? The one he promised at our picnic that he was gonna have By Aztlan(Next Year I think he meant)????:rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dj u know those clown shirt wearin ****** can't build no clean cars! Did u read my post I said garbage and that's exactly what that club is!


drockone619 said:


> :h5id I? I cant see all the post on here, I have my bullshit blocker on and it eliminates waste of time posts.:roflmao:Let me guess dont tell me, did he finally post a pic of the clean ass car he was gonna build to pull up on me w/? The one he promised at our picnic that he was gonna have By Aztlan(Next Year I think he meant)????:rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Lmao..... How Y'all gonna try and talk shyt bout our shirts wen none if y'all ****** shirts were even the same at ur picnic!!!! Hahahaha sum ****** had shyt in the from and nothin in the back sum had nothin on back and a Lil baby plaque on front .... Hahahaha y'all need to get your shirt game STRAIGHT!! Another question... how is 3or 4 shows and And two months of actually bein out killing the whole year??? Lol y'all need to cut it out ..... I think y'all might b on one big fish DVD the whole 2013 year and ****** act like they been out all year !!!!! Hahahaha ha SHYT IS HILARUOUS......


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

I will give props thou to will cuz that 59 is hella clean an he has been doin his thang with it ..... Wish I could say Tha same for the rest of y'all ****** talkin shyt as always ..... Hahahaha. GAMEOVER


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> Dj u know those clown shirt wearin ****** can't build no clean cars! Did u read my post I said garbage and that's exactly what that club is!


I GUESS THESE CLOWN SHIRT WEARIN ****** IS STILL IN THE LAB AND STILL PUTTING OUT GARBAGE THAT IS STILL GOING TO WIN SHOWS AND KILL THE STREETS! 

DAAMN I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS GARBAGE MOLDED FRAME COMES OUT..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> :h5id I? I cant see all the post on here, I have my bullshit blocker on and it eliminates waste of time posts.:roflmao:Let me guess dont tell me, did he finally post a pic of the clean ass car he was gonna build to pull up on me w/? The one he promised at our picnic that he was gonna have By Aztlan(Next Year I think he meant)????:rimshot: :rofl:


*I'M SURE YOU WOULD HAVE A BULLSHIT BLOCKER ON AFTER I MADE YOU EAT THAT POST YOU POSTED.. DON'T CHANGE THE SUBJECT PIMP. CONTINUE TO SPEAK ON GAME OVER NOT HITTING NO SHOWS SINCE THE GAME HIT THE SCENE..:facepalm: I FORGOT YOU CAN'T BECAUSE YOU GOT NOTHING ON US BUT BULLSHIT.:thumbsdown::nosad:

DJ EVERY ONE KNOWS WHAT CAR I GOT FOR YOU INCLUDING YOURSELF. SO WHY ACT LIKE I DON'T HAVE THIS HOPPER WITH YOUR NAME AND CLUB ON IT?:dunno:
ONCE AGAIN I PLAY CHEST NOT CHECKERS BUT I'M SURE YOU WILL SEE THE CAR SOON ANYWAY BECAUSE THE FELLAS IS LUVIN THE WAY IT CRASHES THE BUMPER AND READY FOR ME TO GET BACK TO THE OLD ME. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Lmao..... How Y'all gonna try and talk shyt bout our shirts wen none if y'all ****** shirts were even the same at ur picnic!!!! Hahahaha sum ****** had shyt in the from and nothin in the back sum had nothin on back and a Lil baby plaque on front .... Hahahaha y'all need to get your shirt game STRAIGHT!! Another question... how is 3or 4 shows and And two months of actually bein out killing the whole year??? Lol y'all need to cut it out ..... I think y'all might b on one big fish DVD the whole 2013 year and ****** act like they been out all year !!!!! Hahahaha ha SHYT IS HILARUOUS......


*I WAS TRYING NOT TO SPEAK ON ALL THAT BUT FUCK IT.. ****** NEED TO START LOOKING IN THE MIRROR OR AT THERE GROUP PICS BEFORE THEY SPEAK ON THE NEXT CLUBS SHIRTS.
4 SHOWS IN 2 MONTHS IS GOOD SHIT BUT DON'T GET IT TWISTED WILL KILLING SHIT IN THAT 59 AND PROPS TO OTHER STR8 GAME RIDAZ BUT ****** IS PUTTING ALOT OF "HONEY ON THOSE NUTTS" BY SAYING YA'LL BEEN KILLING IT THE WHOLE YEAR. 
I AIN'T HATING I'M JUST KEEPING IT REAL. BUT AS OF RIGHT NOW YA'LL MAKING HELLA NOISE WITH THAT 59 PERIOD.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> I will give props thou to will cuz that 59 is hella clean an he has been doin his thang with it ..... Wish I could say Tha same for the rest of y'all ****** talkin shyt as always ..... Hahahaha. GAMEOVER


*DAAAMN IS IT STR8 WILL OR STR8 GAME AT THE SHOWS...:rimshot:
*


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow now tha guy that could only afford 4 batteries and some fucked up leafin is talkin. You clowns are a fuckin joke and I personaly don't have no respect for your garbage rider/ donk club!!


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

My bad its STRAIGHT FUCK OFF!!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAAMN IS IT STR8 WILL OR STR8 GAME AT THE SHOWS...:rimshot:
> *


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

devil619 said:


> Wow now tha guy that could only afford 4 batteries and some fucked up leafin is talkin. You clowns are a fuckin joke and I personaly don't have no respect for your garbage rider/ donk club!!


Are they talking again? I see a few blank spots so I guess so. I dont get what they could be saying I mean they take demolition derby cars and roll like its the thing to do. Remember the Hotwheels you could hit together and the body panels flip to reveal damage:rofl: Some of them roll around like that:nono::facepalm: Enough about the Sad guys, whats up w/ that show in Bowles. The whole town of 160 people will be there and they have TROPHIES!:roflmao:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sweet...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> This Saturday 10-5 at Sweatwater Harley....... Majestics Charity Show
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 857873


Today right.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

devil619 said:


> Wow now tha guy that could only afford 4 batteries and some fucked up leafin is talkin. You clowns are a fuckin joke and I personaly don't have no respect for your garbage rider/ donk club!!


U have the nerve to talk cuz I clearly remember u bringin ur car out after y'all crashed it from gas hoppin at Qualcomm Hahaha do u even have a LOWRIDER right now?? And U think we care if y'all like us or not ?? .... Here let me answer that for u .....NO ... It's ok g I'd rather drive my car with 4 batts then trailer it with 10 or however many u had .... Lmao and y'all called that a street car ..... That's just me thou ... Lol and that 4 batts was enough to make all of u guys actually cum out for once ... Lol hahahaha


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> You clowns are a fuckin joke and I personaly don't have no respect for your garbage rider/ donk club!!


*YOU WON'T BE THE FIRST AND YOU WON'T BE THE LAST TO GIVE RESPECT TO THOSE THAT EARN IT. 
IF IM NOT MASTAKEIN DIDN'T MY MEMBERS PASS YOU SOME TOOLS IN L.A WHEN YOU NEEDED IT AT THE L.A SHOW? 
DAAMN IT'S A COLD GAME. THE SAD PART IS I WOULD HAVE THOUGHT GAME OVER EARNED SOME RESPECT FOR LETTING YOU USE TOOLS TO FIX YO SHIT! NOT LOSE ANY.:facepalm:

GAME OVER GONNA CONTINUE TO HAVE RESPECT FOR ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ EVEN WHEN THEY DON'T HAVE THE SAME RESPECT! 
PS. THEY HATED AND HAD NO RESPECT FOR JESUS TOO BUT HE STILL ENDED UP ON TOP!! *


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> I dont get what they could be saying I mean they take demolition derby cars and roll like its the thing to do. Remember the Hotwheels you could hit together and the body panels flip to reveal damage:rofl: Some of them roll around like that:nono:


*DJ PLEASE STOP POSTING TO US PIMP. IMMA MAKE YOU LOOK DUMBER AND DUMBER EVERY TIME YOU SPEAK TO US....
HOW YOU SPEAKING ON DEMOLITION AND FUCKED UP BODY PANELS. AINT THIS ONE OF YOUR CLUB CARS IN THE JUNK YARD?!? YES OR NO?
AND WASN'T THAT LINCOLN WILL SOLD HATT "GARBAGE AS HE WOULD SAY" THAT LINCOLN WAS FUCKED OVER THE DAY HE SOLD IT TO HIM. 
THAT MATHA FUCKA DIDN'T EVEN LAST A HALF A SUMMER?
CUTT THE BULLSHIT HOMIE.. *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha 

The town of bowls 
160 ppl haha


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DJ PLEASE STOP POSTING TO US PIMP. IMMA MAKE YOU LOOK DUMBER AND DUMBER EVERY TIME YOU SPEAK TO US....
> HOW YOU SPEAKING ON DEMOLITION AND FUCKED UP BODY PANELS. AINT THIS ONE OF YOUR CLUB CARS IN THE JUNK YARD?!? YES OR NO?
> AND WASN'T THAT LINCOLN WILL SOLD HATT "GARBAGE AS HE WOULD SAY" THAT LINCOLN WAS FUCKED OVER THE DAY HE SOLD IT TO HIM.
> THAT MATHA FUCKA DIDN'T EVEN LAST A HALF A SUMMER?
> CUTT THE BULLSHIT HOMIE.. *



:rofl::rofl: GAME OVER!


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

I see urr still talkin lil guy! Clearly tha only time my lincoln was on tha trailer is at my picnic cause my sensor went out but I did drive to qualcom and the only reason tha car left on tha trailer is cause tha crash u fuckin clown! Now to answer urr question yes I do have another car while urr still ridin around in that piece of shit lincoln u own! And I don't give to fucks about y'all not carein if ****** like u or not ***** I told u what it is wit me!! So ain't no need to say what's up or none of that shit to me cause its fuck u clowns!


JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> U have the nerve to talk cuz I clearly remember u bringin ur car out after y'all crashed it from gas hoppin at Qualcomm Hahaha do u even have a LOWRIDER right now?? And U think we care if y'all like us or not ?? .... Here let me answer that for u .....NO ... It's ok g I'd rather drive my car with 4 batts then trailer it with 10 or however many u had .... Lmao and y'all called that a street car ..... That's just me thou ... Lol and that 4 batts was enough to make all of u guys actually cum out for once ... Lol hahahaha


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

devil619 said:


> I see urr still talkin lil guy! Clearly tha only time my lincoln was on tha trailer is at my picnic cause my sensor went out but I did drive to qualcom and the only reason tha car left on tha trailer is cause tha crash u fuckin clown! Now to answer urr question yes I do have another car while urr still ridin around in that piece of shit lincoln u own! And I don't give to fucks about y'all not carein if ****** like u or not ***** I told u what it is wit me!! So ain't no need to say what's up or none of that shit to me cause its fuck u clowns!



AND Y'ALL ****** SAY OUR CLUB IS BASED OFF HATE!! lol and no u have a project u stay drivin ur other members and brothers car while my piece of shyt LINCOLN is in the streets DAILY !!! Lmao And u act like this is my only lowrider.....WRONG AGAIN ... Lol it's ok g u don't have to b so mad y'all gettin them show trophys g......remember... ... Cheer up .... Lol GAMEOVER


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

U got a real big ass mouth! Anyways my car garbage lol please! I'm sorry that I could afford to break a car down and redo tha whole fuckin thing! Somethin u garbage ass clown ****** don't know how to do! Matter of fact I'm done talkin to u clowns have a great day!


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DJ PLEASE STOP POSTING TO US PIMP. IMMA MAKE YOU LOOK DUMBER AND DUMBER EVERY TIME YOU SPEAK TO US....
> HOW YOU SPEAKING ON DEMOLITION AND FUCKED UP BODY PANELS. AINT THIS ONE OF YOUR CLUB CARS IN THE JUNK YARD?!? YES OR NO?
> AND WASN'T THAT LINCOLN WILL SOLD HATT "GARBAGE AS HE WOULD SAY" THAT LINCOLN WAS FUCKED OVER THE DAY HE SOLD IT TO HIM.
> THAT MATHA FUCKA DIDN'T EVEN LAST A HALF A SUMMER?
> CUTT THE BULLSHIT HOMIE.. *


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

meanwhile y'all be arguing, I'ma be an asshole and show off my new setup I got for the rider uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good shit homie...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 863658
> 
> 
> View attachment 863666
> ...


Time to cut that baby out then!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks big dogg. just hope one day my bucket gona be as clean as yurs uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

drockone619 said:


> Time to cut that baby out then!


:h5: thats the plan bro :biggrin:

cut 4 holes, plug n play haha

I'ma try n make the trunk look decent though. try my best to stay away from the indiana jones snake pit look haha uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

devil619 said:


> U got a real big ass mouth! Anyways my car garbage lol please! I'm sorry that I could afford to break a car down and redo tha whole fuckin thing! Somethin u garbage ass clown ****** don't know how to do! Matter of fact I'm done talkin to u clowns have a great day!


*LISTEN HOMIE THE CAR WAS TRASH AND HAD PROBLEMS BEFORE YOU BOUGHT IT RATHER IF YOU BROKE IT DOWN OR NOT. ONCE THERE FUCKED THERE FUCKED.
FAR AS THIS BIG MOUTH SHIT. YOU CLOWN AND TALK SHIT AND I CLOWN AND TALK SHIT. WHO GIVES A FUCK WE CLOWNIN AND TALKING SHIT ABOUT SOME RAGADY ASS CARS THAT COME AND GO. THEY NOT HERE TO STAY AND THEY DAAMN SURE AIN'T PAYIN MY BILLS RIGHT NOW!:nono:
I GOT REAL LIFE SHIT/STRUGGLE GOING ON IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW AND I'M SURE ALOT OF YOU MEN DO. SO IMMA CONTINUE TO FALL BACK LIKE I WAS DOING, GET BACK TO MY PRIORITIES AND ILL GET BACK TO THIS LOWRIDER SHIT WHEN GOD/LIFE LET ME!
YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY ALSO BRUH.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> :rofl:


*SMH... I DON'T KNOW WHAT VEGAS DONE TO YOU PIMP BUT PLEASE BRING THE OLD DJ BACK!!!:worship:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> meanwhile y'all be arguing, I'ma be an asshole and show off my new setup I got for the rider uffin:
> 
> View attachment 863626
> 
> ...


*IT'S FUCKED UP TO KNOW YA'LL THINK WE ARGUING WHEN I THOUGHT WE WAS CLOWNING AND TALKING SOME GOOD OLD LOWRIDER SHIT...
DAAMN IT'S REAL OUT HERE.... ANYWAY GOOD SHIT HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOU GETTING READY TO HIT SOME SWITCHES. I GOT A NICE ASS 16 SWITCH BOX IF YOU NEED IT. 
IF YOU NEED SOMEONE TO INSTALL THE SETUP FOR YOU LET ME KNOW..
GOOD LUCK*:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

13 inch 88 spoke stamped daytons for sale hit me up if interested and have cash in hand to offer if not dont bother until you do thanks


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*AIGHT I'M GOING BACK TO THE HONEY COMB HIDEOUT AND FIGURE THIS REAL LIFE SHIT OUT BEFORE I FALL AND CAN'T GET UP OVER SOME CAR SHIT LAYITLOW. IT'S TUFF RIGHT NOW FOR YA BOY THAT'S WHY I BEEN M.I.A 
I DO HAVE ALOT OF SHIT FOR SALE AND I WILL DEFINTLY GIVE YA'LL FIRST DIBS ON IT LIKE I ALWAYS DO. 
SHOULD HAVE PICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK FA SURE.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Bump fo all the SD ridaz, Do the dam thang Homiez...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

U ok fa sho?!, :-(


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *IT'S FUCKED UP TO KNOW YA'LL THINK WE ARGUING WHEN I THOUGHT WE WAS CLOWNING AND TALKING SOME GOOD OLD LOWRIDER SHIT...
> DAAMN IT'S REAL OUT HERE.... ANYWAY GOOD SHIT HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOU GETTING READY TO HIT SOME SWITCHES. I GOT A NICE ASS 16 SWITCH BOX IF YOU NEED IT.
> IF YOU NEED SOMEONE TO INSTALL THE SETUP FOR YOU LET ME KNOW..
> GOOD LUCK*:thumbsup:



Thanks for lookin out n offering you're help big dogg. I have a little cousin that's 16 and he gona lift the rider for me. You know how this riding thing is. You gota pass it on down to the next generation. What is knowledge good for if you refuse to teach it? When I'm dead n gone, he gona be teaching his next of kin and so on and so forth. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> meanwhile y'all be arguing, I'ma be an asshole and show off my new setup I got for the rider uffin:
> 
> View attachment 863626
> 
> ...


THAT'S SUPER SICK DOGG THAT SHYT GONNA LOOK SUPER SICK IN THE RIVI...GOODD


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Bump fo all the SD ridaz, Do the dam thang Homiez...:thumbsup:


I HEARD THAT...X69-X70-X97-X86 NOW JAHAH


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SAN DIEGO RIDERZ

TTMFT!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wheres the hops at tonight


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

1964dippin said:


> U ok fa sho?!, :-(


*I'M GOOD PIMP JUICE.. THANKS FOR ASKING.:thumbsup:
JUST NORMAL LIFE SHIT HOMIE. ONE OF THE KIDS FUCKIN UP IN SCHOOL SO I GOTTA GO BACK AND FORTH TO THIS SCHOOL BOARD,BILLS IS STEADY GOING UP AND MONEY IS STEADY GETTING HARDER TO GET AND TO TOP IT OFF I'M GOING THREW HELLA SHIT WITH MY DAD AND HIS PARKINSON'S DISEASE ALONG WITH MY OWN HEALTH ISSUES. THAT'S WHY LOWRIDING IS ON A FULL TIME OUT UNTILL FURTHER NOTICE.
GOD GOT MY BACK SO IT'S ALL GOOD.. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING UR WAY PIMP!!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Thanks for lookin out n offering you're help big dogg. I have a little cousin that's 16 and he gona lift the rider for me. You know how this riding thing is. You gota pass it on down to the next generation. What is knowledge good for if you refuse to teach it? When I'm dead n gone, he gona be teaching his next of kin and so on and so forth. uffin:


*AMEN TO THAT... SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN AND GOODTIMES IN THE MAKING!!*:h5:




LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Wheres the hops at tonight


*I THINK FAMMART NOT SURE BUT THAT'S WHAT I HEARD.*


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Dam,ill be prayin for it all to get back to reg,pimpin,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AMEN TO THAT... SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN AND GOODTIMES IN THE MAKING!!*:h5:
> 
> 
> *I THINK FAMMART NOT SURE BUT THAT'S WHAT I HEARD.*


Yep fanmart it was all 3 cars that showed up good job guys hahaha the scene and these boards suck anymore
But on a side note GOODTIMES HEAVYWEIGHTS SOUTH CALI AND CURBSIDE IS ALL GOING TO MORENO VALLEY NEXT WEEK TO REP FOR SD IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL OR BRING THERE CARS LET ME KNOW ASAP CAUSE WE GONNA CARAVAN AND YES THE HOPPERS WILL BE ON THE FREEWAY ROLLING


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc in Lakewood ca @ Stylistics cc toy drive 
11/03/13


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 863658
> 
> 
> View attachment 863666
> ...


Lookin good BRO!!! You gonna be hitting switches in No Time!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Members Lookin' Firme as Always!!!




Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc in Lakewood ca @ Stylistics cc toy drive
> 11/03/13


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep,members only doing the thang,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep yep ... Doin it.


----------



## 77caprice (Mar 29, 2006)

Why you calling a frame that I'm molding garbage



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I GUESS THESE CLOWN SHIRT WEARIN ****** IS STILL IN THE LAB AND STILL PUTTING OUT GARBAGE THAT IS STILL GOING TO WIN SHOWS AND KILL THE STREETS!
> 
> DAAMN I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS GARBAGE MOLDED FRAME COMES OUT..


----------



## 77caprice (Mar 29, 2006)

So at the lab people just stand around


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Yep fanmart it was all 3 cars that showed up good job guys hahaha the scene and these boards suck anymore
> But on a side note GOODTIMES HEAVYWEIGHTS SOUTH CALI AND CURBSIDE IS ALL GOING TO MORENO VALLEY NEXT WEEK TO REP FOR SD IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL OR BRING THERE CARS LET ME KNOW ASAP CAUSE WE GONNA CARAVAN AND YES THE HOPPERS WILL BE ON THE FREEWAY ROLLING



Whats goin on up there Mike?


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

SOUTH CALI IN THIS BITCH!!!! TTT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Theres a hop going on but i wont be able to go myself im leaving to vegas for the weekend to go put it down out there


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for your support MEMBERS' TTMFT...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc in Lakewood ca @ Stylistics cc toy drive
> 11/03/13


 :yes:, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Amen,currch!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn the white kid back in vegas gonna put it down again for sd thanks for the props straight game i repped to the fullest 2013 and it aint stopping and to the rest of the haters pull up


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ttt handle yo bizz!!


LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn the white kid back in vegas gonna put it down again for sd thanks for the props straight game i repped to the fullest 2013 and it aint stopping and to the rest of the haters pull up


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I got 10 good used batteries im gonna take out of my 62 $500 obo hit me


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Lowmike,do tha thangg till shit pops fire!!!, much respect to u primo lowmike!!, git em!!!, much luv!!!! Clown tha vegas,locs!!!/repp it!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> 13 inch 88 spoke stamped daytons for sale hit me up if interested and have cash in hand to offer if not dont bother until you do thanks


:thumbsupmed you


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I got 10 good used batteries im gonna take out of my 62 $500 obo hit me


ttt


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

anything going on today?:inout:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ivan619 said:


> anything going on today?:inout:


Early Bird lol


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T​ T


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat ir do daygo..

Wats new wit yall..


Hope erbody staying afloat out in em streets


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

AIGHT LAYITLOW HERE'S SOME OF THE SHIT I FINALLY GOT A CHANCE TO PULL OUT FOR SALE.
YA'LL KNOW I LIKE TO GIVE SD FIRST DIBS SO HERE IT IS.. I HAVE NOT PUT ANY PRICES TOGETHER YET BUT MAKE OFFER AND BE FARE.
CHEVY PARTS FOR A 62.....

CHEVY PARTS FOR A 63 IMPALA.. THE LIL WINDOWS ARE FOR A 63 RAG AND THE BIG ONES ARE FOR A 64 RAG. I ALSO HAVE MORE 63 EMBLEMS AND ALL STOCK 327 MOTOR PARTS.

INSIDE FENDERS FOR ANY G-BODY

LINCOLN GRILL.

DIGITAL PIONEER REVERB,KENWOOD DOUBLE DEN, THE LIL AMP ON TOP IS A 4 CHANNEL DIGITAL AMP AND THE OTHER 2 ARE BASS AMPS.

FOSGATE 12.

FOSGATE T1..

2 BRAND NEW SQUARES NEVER SEEN FLUID. ONE NEEDS A NEW CANDLE THE OTHER SQUARE IN PIC IS USED.

WEIGHT BENCH SET UP.

MORE WEIGHTS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

I WAS GONNA SAVE THIS SHIT FOR CRAIGLIST BUT FUCK IT ONE OF YA'LL MIGHT CAN USE THIS STUFF... PM ME FOR ANY OTHER INFO.
8 BIG SHEETS OF DIAMOND PLATE

JACUZIE

FISH TANKS. HAS EVERYTHING. NEEDS NEW TOP AND CLEAN UP.

GOT LOTS OF LIVE ROCK AND PIECES.

SMALL CUBE TAKE.. USED FOR LIL NEMO FISH OR ANY SALT WATER OR FRESH

 02 GMC DENALI.. 7,000 OBO WILLING TO WORK PAYMENTS IF THE DEPOSIT IS RIGHT! 


HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING EVERY RIDAZ WAY OUT THERE. I HAVE ALOT MORE SHIT I WILL BE POSTING SOON AS I GET TO IT. IT'S REAL IN THE FIELD RIGHT NOW GENTLEMEN.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn the white kid back in vegas gonna put it down again for sd thanks for the props straight game i repped to the fullest 2013 and it aint stopping and to the rest of the haters pull up


no haters here homie.:biggrin:. you should have lets us known you was in town.:around:. as far as you run'n shit in vegas i dout that.:cheesy:. see you this sat nite if you think you got what it takes.. or if you cant wait come by the shop.:ninja:. because last time you called some1 out we went to meet you & you was no where to be seen.:ugh:. i guess you was run'n..:sprint:.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

it jus went down at BMH.. mike myers jus got serverd twice.. once by donald with the wagon.. & by cali chris with the lincoln.. will post video & pics soon


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> it jus went down at BMH.. mike myers jus got serverd twice.. once by donald with the wagon.. & by cali chris with the lincoln.. will post video & pics soon


i beleive i got donald and i went back to back and yes chris got me my shit got stuck when my motor burnt but its all good im still out here doing it and havin a damn goodtime doing it see ya guys this saturday for the rematch lol


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll be out there soon again fellas. Just having too much fun building these cars man. My 16 year old cousin Tomas is helpin me out with this shit. here's a quick vid of him welding the battery rack together. uffin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

*STR8CLOWNIN!*

 Crazy how people talk shit and act like we nor I have not done anything in the Game! TBT Just because, GET YOUR BARS UP! STR8CLOWNIN!!!!!!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> no haters here homie.:biggrin:. you should have lets us known you was in town.:around:. as far as you run'n shit in vegas i dout that.:cheesy:. see you this sat nite if you think you got what it takes.. or if you cant wait come by the shop.:ninja:. because last time you called some1 out we went to meet you & you was no where to be seen.:ugh:. i guess you was run'n..:sprint:.


*DAAMN LIKE DAT BIG PERM?!? I WASN'T THERE SO I COULDN'T CALL WHAT REALLY HAPPENED IN VEGAS BUT STR8 GAME SAID HE WAS TERRORISEING THE PARK IN LOT WHILE MY VEGAS AND L.A HOMIES SAID HE WAS GETTING TERRORISED LAST TIME IN VEGAS.:dunno: I JUST WANTED TO KNOW THE TRUE FACTS!*
*HOPE EVERYTHING GOING UR WAY AND HOWS THAT TREY COMIN ALONG?*

*WIN,LOSE OR DRAW WHITE MIKE STILL SHOWING UP FOR THE TOWN. GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO DAT!!:yes:*


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

61 CLOWNIN said:


> Crazy how people talk shit and act like we nor I have not done anything in the Game! TBT Just because, GET YOUR BARS UP! STR8CLOWNIN!!!!!!


*TBT.. "THROW BACK THURSDAY" SHIT THAT 61 RIGHT THERE IS STILL A SD CLASSIC. EVERYTHING YOU TOUCH COMES OUT CORRECT PIMP.
MAAN GO HEAD AND HIT US WITH THAT STUPID 57 & THAT RETARDED 59.. MY KIDS STILL HAVE THAT PIC AS THERE SCREEN SAVER ON MY CPU.
SD KNOWS WE AIN'T FUCKIN WITH YOU LENNY WHEN IT COMES TO THIS CHEVY STUFF SO YOU AND THEM CAN CUTT THE SHANAGINZ!!*


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Now get a Bar of STR8CLOWNIN 57 Rag!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

My Photo Bucket Stop on me right now. One Second!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE DAT BIG PERM?!? I WASN'T THERE SO I COULDN'T CALL WHAT REALLY HAPPENED IN VEGAS BUT STR8 GAME SAID HE WAS TERRORISEING THE PARK IN LOT WHILE MY VEGAS AND L.A HOMIES SAID HE WAS GETTING TERRORISED LAST TIME IN VEGAS.:dunno: I JUST WANTED TO KNOW THE TRUE FACTS!*
> *HOPE EVERYTHING GOING UR WAY AND HOWS THAT TREY COMIN ALONG?*
> 
> *WIN,LOSE OR DRAW WHITE MIKE STILL SHOWING UP FOR THE TOWN. GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO DAT!!:yes:*


supershow weekend i hopped for 7 days straight anx yes the last 2 days i had issues but what ya expect i hooped 7 days straight and this time im back again yewh my shit got stuck last night when the motor burnt but hey im still here and still putting it down so whoever told ya i was being served supershow w3rrkend full of shit and they can get a bar to pull the fucm up


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

59 CLOWNIN!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> i beleive i got donald and i went back to back and yes chris got me my shit got stuck when my motor burnt but its all good im still out here doing it and havin a damn goodtime doing it see ya guys this saturday for the rematch lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN LIKE DAT BIG PERM?!? I WASN'T THERE SO I COULDN'T CALL WHAT REALLY HAPPENED IN VEGAS BUT STR8 GAME SAID HE WAS TERRORISEING THE PARK IN LOT WHILE MY VEGAS AND L.A HOMIES SAID HE WAS GETTING TERRORISED LAST TIME IN VEGAS.:dunno: I JUST WANTED TO KNOW THE TRUE FACTS!*
> *HOPE EVERYTHING GOING UR WAY AND HOWS THAT TREY COMIN ALONG?*
> 
> *WIN,LOSE OR DRAW WHITE MIKE STILL SHOWING UP FOR THE TOWN. GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO DAT!!:yes:*


yea it was a good hop homie.. you kno i keep it 100.. its go'n good my brother thanks for ask'n.. i need to find a painter thats not full of shit & gets the job done.. take care homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

61 CLOWNIN said:


>


:worship: bad ass rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Where it Started!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Photo Bucket Trippin again but I have more for TBT! Yes Sir!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Coming to the Streets near u!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Coming to the Streets near u!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Tite homie!!, do tha thangg!!, much love , blessed u be,keep reppin/ridein !!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

I have been on a good one this morning but Photobucket is Trippin like I said. David, Big Mario and Shane, for some reason it will not let me post your rides but its all good. I think I got what I needed off my chest. Let's just keep it Low Ridin cuz lots of us out here in **** just trying to do it right. With work and Family, trust me this is just a Hobby for us Homie!!!!! But when u come, please come correct and never think just cuz STR8CLOWNIN is not at your park or lil get together that we is not about it. Takes time to build what we build period when we work hard for what we have. God Bless and take care. STR8CLOWNIN everyday, all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

STR8CLOWNIN HAS RAGS

TTT:drama:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:


and for the record you guys never came to me everytime i been in vegas i went to bmh to hop so cut it out


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> and for the record you guys never came to me everytime i been in vegas i went to bmh to hop so cut it out


craig,, can i borrow the vcr.. i got to dub a tape.:shocked:. you must of forgot about circus circus.:facepalm:.
you was :sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

but thanks for come'n out.. you was hold'n it down for diego.. had a *goodtime :h5:*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lenny you guys are doin it big.. hows that 58 I hooked you guys up with?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

61 CLOWNIN said:


> I have been on a good one this morning but Photobucket is Trippin like I said. David, Big Mario and Shane, for some reason it will not let me post your rides but its all good. I think I got what I needed off my chest. Let's just keep it Low Ridin cuz lots of us out here in **** just trying to do it right. With work and Family, trust me this is just a Hobby for us Homie!!!!! But when u come, please come correct and never think just cuz STR8CLOWNIN is not at your park or lil get together that we is not about it. Takes time to build what we build period when we work hard for what we have. God Bless and take care. STR8CLOWNIN everyday, all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Lookin Real Good Homie' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> but thanks for come'n out.. you was hold'n it down for diego.. had a *goodtime :h5:*


yessir i been having a goodtime out here in the big lv but dont think im done chipper sat at food for less we gonna do it again im the king of vegas hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I'll be out there soon again fellas. Just having too much fun building these cars man. My 16 year old cousin Tomas is helpin me out with this shit. here's a quick vid of him welding the battery rack together. uffin:


. 

Must b nice..wish I had a lil cuzzin..ha but tell Jr I said that I'm proud of him..good Shyt.. n next time don't b welding to close to them 30 sets of tires haha


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AIGHT LAYITLOW HERE'S SOME OF THE SHIT I FINALLY GOT A CHANCE TO PULL OUT FOR SALE.
> YA'LL KNOW I LIKE TO GIVE SD FIRST DIBS SO HERE IT IS.. I HAVE NOT PUT ANY PRICES TOGETHER YET BUT MAKE OFFER AND BE FARE.
> CHEVY PARTS FOR A 62.....
> 
> ...


how much for the g body inside fenders


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> ttt



Wat he said SD all day erday


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

King of vegas gt up


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> .
> 
> Must b nice..wish I had a lil cuzzin..ha but tell Jr I said that I'm proud of him..good Shyt.. n next time don't b welding to close to them 30 sets of tires haha


:biggrin: will do big dogg. He is way ahead for his age. 16 and building a 1972 riviera haha. Man if only I had a person to get me started on this ridin' thing at his age haha. uffin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yessir i been having a goodtime out here in the big lv but dont think im done chipper sat at food for less we gonna do it again im the king of vegas hahaha


*DAAMN LIKE DAT BALLER DOING IT AGIAN ON SATURDAY. WHAT YOU BEEN THERE DAAMN NEAR A WEEK.
I WASN'T HATEIN MY NIGG JUST SPEAKING ON WHAT THEY WERE SPEAKING. IT DOESN'T MATTER IF IT WAS A WIN,LOSE OR DRAW AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU OUT THERE HAVING FUN WITH THE OUTTA TOWNERS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN WHILE THE REST OF US IS AT HOME. STAY SAFE AND KEEP DOING YOU PIMP.*:yes:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> how much for the g body inside fenders


THIS CAT SUPPOSE TO PICK THEM UP LATER ON TODAY FOR $80. IF HE DON'T SHOW UP BY 7PM GIVE ME $65 AND TAKE UMM.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :biggrin: will do big dogg. He is way ahead for his age. 16 and building a 1972 riviera haha. Man if only I had a person to get me started on this ridin' thing at his age haha. uffin:


Yea dogg. I know Wat u mean. But it is Wat it is ..gotta do the damn thing.Cant wait to see that thing rolling.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THIS CAT SUPPOSE TO PICK THEM UP LATER ON TODAY FOR $80. IF HE DON'T SHOW UP BY 7PM GIVE ME $65 AND TAKE UMM.


did homie ever pick up the inside fenders


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

$500 for 10 good batteries hit me up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn black magic talked all that shit and didnt even show up tonight smh its a damn shame but fuck it i put it down against everything else that came now back to san diego i go who wants it next lets do this


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

So is everyone going to fanmart tonight or what


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have the hooh up on convertible tops? I need one done on my rag before the rains come


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it at fammart again?


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn black magic talked all that shit and didnt even show up tonight smh its a damn shame but fuck it i put it down against everything else that came now back to san diego i go who wants it next lets do this


It sounds you ready to play with the big bois... 
What it doski GO on top 
Big boi said it!!!!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

)) : GAMEOVER : ((


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rondawg1 said:


> It sounds you ready to play with the big bois...
> What it doski GO on top
> Big boi said it!!!!!


Fuck it thats how yall wanna play then lets do this i never once called yall out but fuck it we can do this shit ill house call late and for the record big bois cutty def will not get with my lincoln now but fuck it ya wanna call me out we gonna do it see ya soon house call in action


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Fuck it thats how yall wanna play then lets do this i never once called yall out but fuck it we can do this shit ill house call late and for the record big bois cutty def will not get with my lincoln now but fuck it ya wanna call me out we gonna do it see ya soon house call in action


*I DON'T KNOW IF YOU WORTE IT WRONG OR IF SD READ IT WRONG BUT YOU SAID YOU PUT IT DOWN AGAINST EVERYTHING IN VEGAS NOW BACK TO SD WHO WANTS IT NEXT..:shocked:
TO US THAT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ASK WHO WANTS A HOP IN DIEGO OR AM I WRONG?!?:dunno:*




LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Damn black magic talked all that shit and didnt even show up tonight smh its a damn shame but fuck it i put it down against everything else that came
> *now back to san diego i go who wants it next lets do this*


*GAME OVER DIDN'T CALL YOU OUT YOU ASK DIEGO WHO WANT'S IT NEXT AND BIG BOY TOOK THE OFFER.*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I DON'T KNOW IF YOU WORTE IT WRONG OR IF SD READ IT WRONG BUT YOU SAID YOU PUT IT DOWN AGAINST EVERYTHING IN VEGAS NOW BACK TO SD WHO WANTS IT NEXT..:shocked:
> TO US THAT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ASK WHO WANTS A HOP IN DIEGO OR AM I WRONG?!?:dunno:*
> 
> 
> ...


it isnwhat it is see you fellas soon


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> )) : GAMEOVER : ((



Why can't it be .....

) GAMEOVER (


Was good player..how that baller life treatin ya


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

took the batteries out my car


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Putting this out there for anyone that may be interested. Please read the link. Message me for ticket purchases. This is real ladies and gentleman. Much love and respect..Thank you for viewing.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-glasshouse-tickets-20-click-see-info.html


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

nice


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Why can't it be .....
> 
> ) GAMEOVER (
> 
> ...


Lol u ever happy wen ur game is over or u run out of lives? Hahaha..... In doin aaaiiiiigggghhttt just workin and chillin out ..... U the baller with two Chevys and a regal and watever else yo ass has .... Lol


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

VIEJITOS, KLIQUE & INDIVIDUALS C.C. WERE OUT IN MIAMI THIS PAST WEEKED REPRESENTING AND CHEERING FOR DA CHARGERS....!!!! EVEN THOU WE LOST...BUT FUCK IT....


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> Lol u ever happy wen ur game is over or u run out of lives? Hahaha..... In doin aaaiiiiigggghhttt just workin and chillin out ..... U the baller with two Chevys and a regal and watever else yo ass has .... Lol


Haha fosho gotcha ..Shyt gotta hang in there..no baller over here man..just on the same struggle to get this license back ..gotta pay a lot ...Fuck it..let's hit up downtown this Friday player...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


> VIEJITOS, KLIQUE & INDIVIDUALS C.C. WERE OUT IN MIAMI THIS PAST WEEKED REPRESENTING AND CHEERING FOR DA CHARGERS....!!!! EVEN THOU WE LOST...BUT FUCK IT....



That's was up yall...lookin good representing.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


> VIEJITOS, KLIQUE & INDIVIDUALS C.C. WERE OUT IN MIAMI THIS PAST WEEKED REPRESENTING AND CHEERING FOR DA CHARGERS....!!!! EVEN THOU WE LOST...BUT FUCK IT....


 Yesssir! ... Looks like y'all had a lot of fun' :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Puttin it down for the Town!!! puRO San Diego!!!
Firme Flickas EL KOLORADO!



EL KOLORADO said:


> VIEJITOS, KLIQUE & INDIVIDUALS C.C. WERE OUT IN MIAMI THIS PAST WEEKED REPRESENTING AND CHEERING FOR DA CHARGERS....!!!! EVEN THOU WE LOST...BUT FUCK IT....


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 901330
> 
> took the batteries out my car
> View attachment 901337



Pm sent I think


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAyQKZNA9QM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAyQKZNA9QM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:drama:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Was dj pass some of that popcorn and drink lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Was up dj pass some of that popcorn and drink lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rondawg1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAyQKZNA9QM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Yall some clowns for that cause you all kno2 my car is in vegas and been in vegas since before supershow so for you clowns to housecall me thats wack my shit been here all year and ya never done that soon as ya know its gone now all the sudden ya wanna bring that peice of shit i live a block away and ya coukdnt even drive that shit you had to tow dolly it smh atleast my shit i can drive to your house to house call lol you get no points for this wack ass house call do it when my cars back so i can chop up that peice of shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What the differents when u calling me out making a video for face book talking like ur car at the pad and ready to try to serve me and the hole time its at the paint shop . Then I got the car on the way over to the paint shop and u said im not hopping it now thats wack ,


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You anit got to lie to kick it lmao


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Fuck it thats how yall wanna play then lets do this i never once called yall out but fuck it we can do this shit ill house call late and for the record big bois cutty def will not get with my lincoln now but fuck it ya wanna call me out we gonna do it see ya soon house call in action


You the main clown for calling me out saying you going to house call me and for me to be ready but you didnt expect me to house call your ass, how you gunna talk all that shit knowin your car is still hitch hiking its way home..and cut it out about driving because you have never driven that lincoln as a matter of fact didnt you tow your car to my house so i could put the leaf springs, dont we live a block away..and we never house called you cause we thought you was the homie but ever since you went to vegas you got a big ass head and needed a reality check...if you think about it i did you a favor maybe your members will bring your car for you...
BIG BOI SAID IT!!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn thats two people u called out and wasent ready 

BAD TIMES RIGHT NOW LOL 

MAN ITS BEEN 48 hrs and vegas is only 6 hrs away wheres your lincoin at


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

Real.com


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

WaZ in the HOoD HomieZ :wave:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Damn thats two people u called out and wasent ready
> 
> BAD TIMES RIGHT NOW LOL
> 
> MAN ITS BEEN 48 hrs and vegas is only 6 hrs away wheres your lincoin at


first of all i do have a car ready for you and i have always had a car ready for you i was gonna bust your ass with the 72 and miltons lincoln so know facts big boi and them can tell ya i went looking for your ass in the 72 they will tell ya


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rondawg1 said:


> You the main clown for calling me out saying you going to house call me and for me to be ready but you didnt expect me to house call your ass, how you gunna talk all that shit knowin your car is still hitch hiking its way home..and cut it out about driving because you have never driven that lincoln as a matter of fact didnt you tow your car to my house so i could put the leaf springs, dont we live a block away..and we never house called you cause we thought you was the homie but ever since you went to vegas you got a big ass head and needed a reality check...if you think about it i did you a favor maybe your members will bring your car for you...
> BIG BOI SAID IT!!!!!!


you know damn well i drove my fucking lincoln there so stop it i didnt tow my shit there its always drove there worked on it and drove home so stop it with that bullshit and trust me if i wanted my car home it would be home you as well as everyone else knows my car has been in vegas since a month before supershow i been going up there hopping with those dudes and ya knew my shit was staying there until new years if it didnt sell it would be in la but no i have never callrd out gameover until you spoke on a post i posted its all good your the man you cant be beat your the king


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Damn thats two people u called out and wasent ready
> 
> BAD TIMES RIGHT NOW LOL
> 
> MAN ITS BEEN 48 hrs and vegas is only 6 hrs away wheres your lincoin at


 im not worried about bringing my car here right now sd scene sucks and you know as well as anyone ive onky used my car for out of towners i have never hopped with anyone in sd i used it for la and whoever else


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> first of all i do have a car ready for you and i have always had a car ready for you i was gonna bust your ass with the 72 and miltons lincoln so know facts big boi and them can tell ya i went looking for your ass in the 72 they will tell ya


Haha yea ok sound good just like the face book video, I can tellthem the same thing, that im looking for mike have u seen him , who cares you did do nothing , and I was at aztlans and you dident pull up ,so I want to know where u was looking lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> im not worried about bringing my car here right now sd scene sucks


That house call dident suck it was awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> What the differents when u calling me out making a video for face book talking like ur car at the pad and ready to try to serve me and the hole time its at the paint shop . Then I got the car on the way over to the paint shop and u said im not hopping it now thats wack ,


and yeah you right im not hopping my car now yeah i was going to but decided not to not yet anyways im sure i eventually will but not yet i wanna enjoy it and cruise for awhile before i start beating it up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Haha yea ok sound good just like the face book video, I can tellthem the same thing, that im looking for mike have u seen him , who cares you did do nothing , and I was at aztlans and you dident pull up ,so I want to know where u was looking lol


i didnt even have a car at atzlan so what the fuck imma pull up jackass lol


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

But yeah you right i dont got anything ready right now my lincoln still in vegas been repping sd to the fullest and from there its going to la to rep some more im not worried about this intown shit to be honest when it comes to the street shit yeah ill tip up for fun but sounds like to me yall getting personal now cause we always talk shit back and forth thats why i never do anything cause we always clowned but now i see ya tryna talk some shit like im scared to oull up on you or something so now i see we on a diff page so let me get on the same oage but again i have nothing ready right now so ill fall back until im rwady to play again but like yall know me ill get something real quick so we can play to be continued


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:drama:'


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 901330
> 
> took the batteries out my car
> View attachment 901337


Big joe I sent you pm's not sure if they are sending hit me up 619 302 7103


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

shystie69 said:


> :inout:


Was up shysty ..how that baller R.O. life treating u G.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a leaded bumper kit for sale has 300 pds in hit me up price is 450


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Was up shysty ..how that baller R.O. life treating u G.


jaja Everything Gud how tha Casino go that day


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> :drama:





sg90rider said:


> Was dj pass some of that popcorn and drink lol


:sprint:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

shystie69 said:


> jaja Everything Gud how tha Casino go that day



Shyt was kool. I came up 280.. but then went back three days later n lost 200 .but as long as I'm super ahead I'm good..its like a second job now ...haha tax free money...see ya around big dogg


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Shyt was kool. I came up 280.. but then went back three days later n lost 200 .but as long as I'm super ahead I'm good..its like a second job now ...haha tax free money...see ya around big dogg


jaja koo bro


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Is anyone drivi g to la new years lets get a caravan going and everyone mob together


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Is anyone drivi g to la new years lets get a caravan going and everyone mob together


Just to set the par a little. Ima have the rivi done n lifted by then so Im down. So those people that got an older bucket don't be scared to wash, polish and drive it one day out of the year. I wana hit Arizona X whittier and post up next to the whittier blvd sign uffin:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :sprint:


What up man, you know Im just watching, I cant speak on it. I don't have a car right now:dunno:so gotta take the spectator seat.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> What up man, you know Im just watching, I cant speak on it. I don't have a car right now:dunno:so gotta take the spectator seat.


dont trip.. you jus lay'n in the cut before you bust them heads..:h5:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Just to set the par a little. Ima have the rivi done n lifted by then so Im down. So those people that got an older bucket don't be scared to wash, polish and drive it one day out of the year. I wana hit Arizona X whittier and post up next to the whittier blvd sign uffin:


 yeah imma drive my bucket to hooefully she good to go haha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got a fully wrapoed caddy frame never had hydros i got a street charger also for sale and i got a set of 13x7 spokes with red powder coated spokes rims only everything must go make offers


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> But yeah you right i dont got anything ready right now my lincoln still in vegas been repping sd to the fullest and from there its going to la to rep some more im not worried about this intown shit to be honest when it comes to the street shit yeah ill tip up for fun but sounds like to me yall getting personal now cause we always talk shit back and forth thats why i never do anything cause we always clowned but now i see ya tryna talk some shit like im scared to oull up on you or something so now i see we on a diff page so let me get on the same oage but again i have nothing ready right now so ill fall back until im rwady to play again but like yall know me ill get something real quick so we can play to be continued


:drama:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Haha yea ok sound good just like the face book video, I can tellthem the same thing, that im looking for mike have u seen him , who cares you did do nothing , and I was at aztlans and you dident pull up ,so I want to know where u was looking lol


:drama:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> :drama:


whats up my boi how ya been


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> whats up my boi how ya been


SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT DAY ......WISH I WAS BALLN LIKE U :tears:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> I got a fully wrapoed caddy frame never had hydros i got a street charger also for sale and i got a set of 13x7 spokes with red powder coated spokes rims only everything must go make offers


What year caddy frame ?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT DAY ......WISH I WAS BALLN LIKE U :tears:


stop it homie you def ballin riding with ac bl9wing and stuff


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

shystie69 said:


> What year caddy frame ?


it will fit any year from 80-96


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> stop it homie you def ballin riding with ac bl9wing and stuff


Im po folks :yessad:




Anything crackn out ur way tomorrow ?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Im po folks :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na i think a few of us are going up there way tomorrow to chill its been dead out here really


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> na i think a few of us are going up there way tomorrow to chill its been dead out here really


I guess ill hit the Shaw then....


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> I guess ill hit the Shaw then....


yep best bet nothing going on here haha


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yep best bet nothing going on here haha


Damn dogg, u like me....u dont sleep either ?? :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Damn dogg, u like me....u dont sleep either ?? :scrutinize:


na hustle 24/7


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi mike


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

GAMEOVER KILLIN IT AT THE MOTHER GOOSE PARADE THE ONLY WAY WE KNO HOW TO!!! LOL

)) : GAMEOVER : ((


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Lookin good uffin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Hi mike


whats up pimpin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> GAMEOVER KILLIN IT AT THE MOTHER GOOSE PARADE THE ONLY WAY WE KNO HOW TO!!! LOL
> 
> )) : GAMEOVER : ((
> 
> ...




Looking real good fellas ... I got love fo that Shyt all day...love to mofos killing a parade like that..no matter who it be or Wat ever parade ir is good Shyt..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Looking real good fellas ... I got love fo that Shyt all day...love to mofos killing a parade like that..no matter who it be or Wat ever parade ir is good Shyt..


I love to see mofos killing parades like that...damn phone be making me look like if I can't type


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> whats up pimpin


Nothin much player..just on my hustle tryna stay in motion ..how's ur 72 lookin...


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Nothin much player..just on my hustle tryna stay in motion ..how's ur 72 lookin...


i aint even fucked with that car honestly i been on these other cars and shit


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Fosho I hear ya.

....


Anybody in traffic today..its taco Tuesday..


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Fosho I hear ya.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Tacos El PAISA is off the hook on Taco Tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hah..yea ima mob it out there..see Wat I see. 

Gonaa wash car n get into traffic today..see yall out there


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Traffic on taco Tuesday uffin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm out n bout bending corners ..anybody in traffic..??


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> I'm out n bout bending corners ..anybody in traffic..??


 im on the 5 right now where ya at


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Traffic was koo out inda streets of SD. 

Next time hit my celly mike ..u got the digits


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone


Same to u mike,n to everyone on layitlow


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone





P1DAILY619 said:


> Same to u mike,n to everyone on layitlow


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Just some quick updates on the rivi. Got the Powerball perches in and a rear bridge. I used an old extra pair of cylinders and springs to test fit everything when i took this pic. I still gota mold everything. It took forever making these perches from scratch. Now the front end is gona be easy. uffin:


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks good frank


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Happy Holidays Everybody and Have a Blessed one.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ill have the new milestars tomorrow 155/80/13 if anyone needs tires hit me up they will go fast so inbox or text me if ya need a set 6196234411


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Tires in stock


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I HAVE 2 PISTON PUMP SET UP FOR A DOUBLE PUMP, A REGULAR PISTON PUMP FOR A SINGLE PUMP. ALL PUMPS ARE COMPLETE MOTOR,PUMP HEADS AND FITTINGS.
ALSO HAVE A BRAND NEW L.A SQUARE FOR $300. NEED CASH FAST!


*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Happy Holidays Everybody and Have a Blessed one.


*SAME TO YOU AND THE FAMILY BROTHA AND TO THE REST OF SD/LAYITLOW*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

streetkingz13 said:


> did homie ever pick up the inside fenders


STREETKINGZ13.... I GOT THOSE FINDERS BACK IF YOU STILL WON'T THEM PIMP. 
MY HOMIE SOLD HIS CAR AND ASK ME IF I KNEW WHO NEED THEM. CALL ME 619-920-2006


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone need tires already down to 2 sets left for this batch hit me up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everything for sale get at me all must go for the right price cash or trades


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Progress!!!! Keep it up!!!





ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Just some quick updates on the rivi. Got the Powerball perches in and a rear bridge. I used an old extra pair of cylinders and springs to test fit everything when i took this pic. I still gota mold everything. It took forever making these perches from scratch. Now the front end is gona be easy. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

69 ways said:


> Looks good frank


Thanks big dogg :h5: i had to put a hold on cutting the front since i had to go to the dentist and check this broken tooth of mine On my day off. I just got out of the dentist office and had a root canal and a temporary crown set in. The front is the easiest to do anyway. So I'll still be ready for new years.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Thanks big dogg :h5: i had to put a hold on cutting the front since i had to go to the dentist and check this broken tooth of mine On my day off. I just got out of the dentist office and had a root canal and a temporary crown set in. The front is the easiest to do anyway. So I'll still be ready for new years.


When ever u get a chance ..pass some of that morphine down my way..hahah


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> When ever u get a chance ..pass some of that morphine down my way..hahah


haha dogg no morphine haha that'd be cool. I only got motrin Ibuprofin 600 mg. It does the job pretty good though. narcotics would be better though haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Good Progress!!!! Keep it up!!!


Thanks G, if only I had more time I would be done with it. but too bad I got this thing called a "job" that gets in the way haha uffin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Last night the scene was packed glad to see all the riders out


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn was that a three way hop , shit and all those chevy to looking good


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Damn was that a three way hop , shit and all those chevy to looking good


 hell yeah it was a 6 way and was all rag chevyz on the bumper stupid


----------



## zameetumi (Dec 11, 2013)

Wooh rides well.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> hell yeah it was a 6 way and was all rag chevyz on the bumper stupid


 I seen that I was just woundering if u seen it with all the hopping going on !!!!!! Thats alot of money in the AIR


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Hahahaha Hell Yeah!!!
SD TTMFT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> I seen that I was just woundering if u seen it with all the hopping going on !!!!!! Thats alot of money in the AIR


Yeah i hope next week is just as good


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got these for sale. Special price for SD ridaz!
Call/Text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089

61-64 Impala - CHROME Pan Cover



78-90 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham Gas Tank Cover


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

How much for the gas tank cover I need that


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> How much for the gas tank cover I need that


$350 picked up


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's a good price right there....!!!

Dam wish I still had my lack...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, it's hard to get a hold of used tanks to make these...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​T T T


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Thanks, it's hard to get a hold of used tanks to make these...[/QUOTE
> 
> Damn Carlos...I just threw one away :banghead:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

What! I buy G-Body gas tanks and 78-92 Rear Wheel Drive Deville Gas Tanks!!!! Save me the next one lol.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


>


Really Nice!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>



That's Wats up...looking good fellas.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Who all tryna drive up to LA ...in a rider ..not regular car!!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Much,luv to tru2game and stragiht game cc,keep mashin !!, much luv to central daygo riders down there while im mashin n.c.daygo reppin/mashin up here


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Who all tryna drive up to LA ...in a rider ..not regular car!!!!


uffin:


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

What's up y'all. I have a complete 90d kit for a Cadillac. Front clip, fenders, all panels, front and rear bumpers. Also comes with a 5th that has a 14inch center gold in it as well as a castle grill. Trying to sell all together for 1700 obo. I also have a 44 inch roof I might get rid of. Give me a call 707 758 2012


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


>


Bad Ass Flick!!! Badd Ass RiderZ!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


>


Killin' da Game!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Mount Miguel - Schoolin' em. 
Looking good!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..
...
..Yo . 

People Wat it doo... ??*?

..



Anybody tryna DRIVE theys Lolo up to LA onda 
first..???

...
Tryng to get a nice line up going fo the freeways so we can shut Shyt down!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> ..
> ...
> ..Yo .
> 
> ...



:run:






:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

My car is not ready for the freeway but ill be on the trailer. the only way I aint goin is if it rains


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*


merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. BIG M black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Who's on Instagram? 

Follow me #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What's instagram for.? A lotta my middle school kids be on that ..is it like Facebook/ MySpace?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

aphustle said:


> What's instagram for.? A lotta my middle school kids be on that ..is it like Facebook/ MySpace?


I use it for business. Just a way to post pics


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


?? @ruizgame


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to the Fam tomorrow


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> ..
> ...
> ..Yo .
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in traffic ..anybody wanna mob out hit my celly.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ChargggerrrrZzzzzz


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Any1 going out to the scene?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> ChargggerrrrZzzzzz


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yessssssssssir'


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MUCH LUV TO MY GAME OVER FAMILY FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WHILE ME AND OTHER MEMBERS ARE HANDLEING OUR FAMILY BIZZNESS...
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES..
BIG ROB AT THE XMAN'S TOY DRIVE SHINING LIKE A STAR.... MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO THE XMAN FOR GIVING GAME OVER SDCC A SHOT OUT ON THE RADIO.

MY BOY TOLD ME ABOUT THESE VIDEO'S AND I DIDN'T KNOW YA'LL HAD THEM FOLKS SCREAMING AND YELLING LIKE THAT ON THE STREETS OF EL CAJON... 
THAT'S THAT GAME OVER SHIT RIGHT THERE.




YA'LL HAD PEOPLE ALL IN THE STREETS TRYING TO GET VIDEO FOOTAGE AND YA'LL MADE LIL MAN AND HOME GIRL'S DAY...:bowrofl:
DAAMN I MISSED OUT BUT HEY FAMILY FIRST!!
MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE OTHER RIDAZ THAT ALSO HAD FUN AT THE PARADE..:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MY 2 PATNAS FROM THE BIG M AND MY 3 PATNAS FROM STR8 GAME FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ANOTHER RIDA IN THE TIME OF NEED..:tears:
GOD IS GOOD AND YA'LL HAVE MY WORD...:yes: IF I GOT IT YOU GOT IT SO PLEASE DON'T EVER HESITATE TO ASK...:h5:

I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING EVERYONES WAY OUT THERE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD AND ALWAYS REMEMBER IF YOU THINK AND KEEP IT GODLY. GOD WILL ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK. HE NEVER FAILS TRUST ME!!:no:
MERRY XMAS, HAPPY NEW YEARS AND GOD BLESS ALL!!
*


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Happy holidays from GOODTIMES SAN DIEGO


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE RIDERS AND FAMILES OF SD!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas homies


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone in SD n layitlow fam...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Merry X-Mas to All my San Diego RiderZ!!!

One Love


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

​


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

samyy22 said:


> Check this one out. http://www.imgspice.com/d5lx3q1twbtn/sekk.jpg.html


*DAAMN THEY ARE ON SOME SUPER GAAAME OVER SHIT ON THIS SITE... 
WISH I COULD WATCH THE WHOLE VIDEO TO SEE SOME OF THAT CRAZY SHIT BUT I DON'T SPEND MONEY ON WATCHING THE NEXT MAN GETTIN SOME ASS.
GOOD LOOKING OUT ANYWAY..*:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP' Merry X Mas SD...:h5:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Big fish comming to sd sunday so clean up them riders and showem how sd does it


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Big fish comming to sd sunday so clean up them riders and showem how sd does it


What's up mike...just for the hops or out driving around in traffic


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up everyone im headed to the desert tomorrow at glamis if anyone wants to roll out and hang out.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> What's up mike...just for the hops or out driving around in traffic


hes down for whatever if everyone wants to try and get a cruise together then cruise for a bit then everyone hit the parkng lot deep thay would be n8ce also jus lmk im down to roll


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> hes down for whatever if everyone wants to try and get a cruise together then cruise for a bit then everyone hit the parkng lot deep thay would be n8ce also jus lmk im down to roll


Let's do something then SD j st or shit pb...rag ready...clean r rides n come out n play


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Let's do something then SD j st or shit pb...rag ready...clean r rides n come out n play


i agree im down for whatever just lmk the spot and im there


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Let's do something then SD j st or shit pb...rag ready...clean r rides n come out n play


Yep...I'm with it.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Its funny how many people in the lowr8din scene in sd work with emotions if i pull up on you on sunday its for fun and thats why we there any other day of the week im down to cruise chill work on cars whatever but i see some these dude be workin with feelins an shit thats why shit is dead out here cause sd cant just have fun


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

...
...

That mostly in hopping bro...

I b out having fun in traffic dogg..u just gotta do Wat it do n keep on Rollin...
...
Too much Shyt talkin that ppl take personal...it is Wat it is player.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

aphustle said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> That mostly in hopping bro...
> ...


yeah i agree but even at that we should have more riders out on the streets rolling i bet you cant name 10 people that be in traffic and a matter of fact my boys comming down from vegas as we speak and we all gonna be downtown tonight around 1130 so we will see how many sd riders is out in traffic rollin


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> yeah i agree but even at that we should have more riders out on the streets rolling i bet you cant name 10 people that be in traffic and a matter of fact my boys comming down from vegas as we speak and we all gonna be downtown tonight around 1130 so we will see how many sd riders is out in traffic rollin


...yep, but what can we do bout it..ppl got excuses for days on end..it is Wat it is...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> ...yep, but what can we do bout it..ppl got excuses for days on end..it is Wat it is...


Waited for the call..no call


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep I didn't get a call either bro, guess ppl not doing nothing today..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..

If anybody wanna go cruiz for an or two and then hit up the hops ..shoot me a txt or call me up..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..
..
Ima be out cruizing for the next two hours if anybody's wanna roll out.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Where u gonna be aphustle?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pb. 

Balboa park. 

Mission bay.

It was a cool lil cruiz. Thers a lotta tourist out n bout.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Northcounty san diego, lowrider council will be having their annual. New years picnic, @mkl park in oceanside. From 10am_? Food, music and fun. Hope to see some sd ryders there


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Northcounty san diego, lowrider council will be having their annual. New years picnic, @mkl park in oceanside. From 10am_? Food, music and fun. Hope to see some sd ryders there


Wuddup amahury, Oldies car club is also having a day at the park on the first . Chicano Park is where most of the SD riders will be at. But hopefully some of the riders will be able to make it up there too. Anyways hope all of the riderz out there have a Very Safe & Blessed New Years.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sikonenine said:


> Wuddup amahury, Oldies car club is also having a day at the park on the first . Chicano Park is where most of the SD riders will be at. But hopefully some of the riders will be able to make it up there too. Anyways hope all of the riderz out there have a Very Safe & Blessed New Years.


Thanks for the 411 yeah we know of a few SDryders that comr and support every year and then head out to LA. Well hope everyone in SD has a safe new years


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What time does it start sikonenine? Might swing by in the rider for a bit 



sikonenine said:


> Wuddup amahury, Oldies car club is also having a day at the park on the first . Chicano Park is where most of the SD riders will be at. But hopefully some of the riders will be able to make it up there too. Anyways hope all of the riderz out there have a Very Safe & Blessed New Years.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What time does it start sikonenine? Might swing by in the rider for a bit


Sup D, not sure exactly what time but I would try to get their early 9,10am due to parking... And even then rides come and go so you might be able to find some parking later or not... It usually goes on until 3-4 pm.

Hope to see you there Bro'


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

On the freeway to la from lv to put it down for sd


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> On the freeway to la from lv to put it down for sd


That's Wats up big dogg...looks like ppl staying in SD tm..there goes our talk of having a nice line up...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im leavin around 330 a.m. Im goin to L.a. pullin the car up there. anyone who Is down to roll you are more then welcome. we have seen what the past 4 months look like in SD and the lolo scene is weak. I might not be drivin my shit up there but ill be up there...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> im leavin around 330 a.m. Im goin to L.a. pullin the car up there. anyone who Is down to roll you are more then
> welcome. we have seen what the past 4 months look like in SD and the lolo scene is weak. I might not be drivin my shit up there but ill be up there...



That's was up big Joe...u pullin a crazy 62 though..it ain't ready for freeway we kno that..I don't kno y other ppl don't wanna drive..well Shyt have a good safe trip player..ima b bending mean corners here in SD ..I hope other riders at least get in traffic tm here in sd..


----------



## Rob760 (Feb 27, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> im leavin around 330 a.m. Im goin to L.a. pullin the car up there. anyone who Is down to roll you are more then welcome. we have seen what the past 4 months look like in SD and the lolo scene is weak. I might not be drivin my shit up there but ill be up there...


Leaving Vista around 4am


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

rite on rob.. i hope to see people on the road


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone have a safe trip on the roads


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL YOU RIDAZ OUT THERE.... I HOPE AND PRAY THAT EVERYONE HAS A BLESSED 2014 AND PUT THE 2013 THOUGHTS,STRUGGLES AND BITTERNESS IN THE PAST.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Everyone have a safe trip on the roads


YOU TOO PIMP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DAAMN GAME OVER SDCC IS ALREADY PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN AND IT AIN'T EVEN 845 AM YET...
THEY ASKED FOR SD... SO WE GAVE THEM THE BIG 619 ON TOP OF THE SD
SD TO THE MATHA FUCKIN TOP!!*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen :facepalm: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..well I just got back from Chicano park...there was a lotta sitting around going on..but I guess it is what it is...

Props to Klique for bending some corners..the riders looked good fellas...

Wish I seen more riders out ..appy new years to you all ..hope it goes yalls way.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> ..well I just got back from Chicano park...there was a lotta sitting around going on..but I guess it is what it is...
> 
> Props to Klique for bending some corners..the riders looked good fellas...
> 
> Wish I seen more riders out ..appy new years to you all ..hope it goes yalls way.


I was out there but only stayed for 2hours


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..well I just got back from Chicano park...there was a lotta sitting around going on..but I guess it is what it is...

Props to Klique for bending some corners..the riders looked good fellas...

Wish I seen more riders out ..appy new years to you all ..hope it goes yalls way.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I was out there but only stayed for 2hours


Yea dogg. U should have called me up bro, we could been in traffic G . Well next time


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :facepalm: :biggrin:


AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT PIMP...:bowrofl: IF IT COMES OUTTA MY MOUTH OR TEXT THAN IT'S REAL... I THOUGHT YOU KNEW:facepalm::rofl:
I DON'T HAVE THE VIDEO'S OF THE HOP YET... BUT I DO HAVE THIS PIC OF GAME OVER SDCC BRINGING HOME A TROPHY FROM SED TV AND A KING OF THE STREETS CROWN FROM YOUNG HOG BACK TO THE BIG BAD 619
GAME OVER PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN A REAL WAY YESTURDAY. ALL I HEARD ON CRENSHAW WAS HERE COME THEM SAN DIEGO ******!!

NOW ALL WE NEED IS THE CHARGERS TO WIN THIS WEEKEND AND CITY IS ON FROM FOOTBALL TO LOWRIDIN..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT PIMP...:bowrofl: IF IT COMES OUTTA MY MOUTH OR TEXT THAN IT'S REAL... I THOUGHT YOU KNEW:facepalm::rofl:
> I DON'T HAVE THE VIDEO'S OF THE HOP YET... BUT I DO HAVE THIS PIC OF GAME OVER SDCC BRINGING HOME A TROPHY FROM SED TV AND A KING OF THE STREETS CROWN FROM YOUNG HOG BACK TO THE BIG BAD 619
> GAME OVER PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN A REAL WAY YESTURDAY. ALL I HEARD ON CRENSHAW WAS HERE COME THEM SAN DIEGO ******!!
> 
> NOW ALL WE NEED IS THE CHARGERS TO WIN THIS WEEK AND IT'S GONNA BE REAL IN THE FIELD..


Good shyt big dogg :thumbsup: glad to see y'all made it and had a good time. So when's the date for the game over picnic? uffin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO ALL THE S.D CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ THAT WENT TO L.A AND REP THE TOWN...
I CAN'T WAIT TO GOD BLESS US TO ALL COME TOGETHER LIKE THE OLD DAYS AND SMASH THERE WHOLE CITY AS ONE BIG SD UNIT.
THEY COME TOGETHER TO TRY AND SMASH SD WHEN WE HIT THERE CITY WHY CAN'T WE DO THE SAME SHIT AND PUT OUR CITY TO THE VERY TOP LIKE WE USE TO DO.
SD WHOLE LOWRIDER SCENE IS FUCKED UP SO I DAUBT YA'LL HEAR OR HAVE THE VISION OF WHAT I'M SAYING...:dunno:
MUCH LUV,GOD BLESS AND HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL YA'LL... 

ONCE AGAIN SD TO THE MATHA FUCKIN TOP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Good shyt big dogg :thumbsup: glad to see y'all made it and had a good time. So when's the date for the game over picnic? uffin:


*THANKS HOMIE... NEW YEARS IS ALL ABOUT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YOUR TOWN AND COMPETING TO BRING THAT TROPHY HOME.
FOR AS THE PICNIC GOES...:ugh:
TRUTH IS PIMP WE WORKING ON THAT TOPIC THIS WEEKEND AT OUR MEETING BECAUSE THAT'S ALL I HEARD YESTURDAY... "WHEN IS YA'LL PICNIC"
I DEFINTLY WILL KEEP YA'LL POSTED AND IF YOU HAVE ANY INPUT ON WHEN AND WHERE PLEASE PM OR CALL YA BOY BECAUSE I'M GONNA NEED IT.
EVERY THOUGHT COUNT'S!! MUCH LUV HOMIE AND I HOPE YOU HAD A BLESSED NEW YEARS..:h5:*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man you guys did our thing out there yesterday Game Over CC . The lowrider scene needs to step their game up in San Diego... Shit is wak out here. we had a bomb ass spot at the Majestic picnic where I saw no San Diego Majestics at wtf maybe I just didn't see you guys there. I had a good time with cool people. Sometimes its good to leave your town.. show other places that SD can put it down. idk whats up with folks that cant come together and rep as one. Stefeezy how u like the shrimp kabob...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Man you guys did our thing out there yesterday Game Over CC . The lowrider scene needs to step their game up in San Diego... Shit is wak out here. we had a bomb ass spot at the Majestic picnic where I saw no San Diego Majestics at wtf maybe I just didn't see you guys there. I had a good time with cool people. Sometimes its good to leave your town.. show other places that SD can put it down. idk whats up with folks that cant come together and rep as one. Stefeezy how u like the shrimp kabob...


*REAL SHIT JOE I HEAR YOU HOMIE... YO DUECE MADE ALOT OF NOISE IN L.A HOMIE.. THAT FLAKE,PAINT AND LOCK UP IS SPEACIAL G!! 
YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SELLING THAT BABY EVEN THO I WOULDN'T. B5, WILLIS AND MANNY WAS DOING THERE THANG SHINING LIKE STARS ALSO. PROPS TO CURBSID,RAGTOPS AND MY BOY IN THE CLEAN MONTE DROVE THERE RIDES TO L.A. THOSE SHRIMPS WAS HELLA BIG AND GOOD I APPREICATE THAT SD LUV..
I DID SAY I OWE YOU ONE. IMMA PUT SOMETHING ON THE GRILL THIS WEEKEND AT A PARK YOU AND THE WIFEY IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME THREW SO I CAN BLESS YA'LL BACK!
YOU GOT GAME OVER LUV ALLDAY EVERYDAY BIG JOE. IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING DON'T HESITATE TO HOLLA. SD TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT PIMP...:bowrofl: IF IT COMES OUTTA MY MOUTH OR TEXT THAN IT'S REAL... I THOUGHT YOU KNEW:facepalm::rofl:
> I DON'T HAVE THE VIDEO'S OF THE HOP YET... BUT I DO HAVE THIS PIC OF GAME OVER SDCC BRINGING HOME A TROPHY FROM SED TV AND A KING OF THE STREETS CROWN FROM YOUNG HOG BACK TO THE BIG BAD 619
> GAME OVER PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN A REAL WAY YESTURDAY. ALL I HEARD ON CRENSHAW WAS HERE COME THEM SAN DIEGO ******!!
> 
> NOW ALL WE NEED IS THE CHARGERS TO WIN THIS WEEKEND AND CITY IS ON FROM FOOTBALL TO LOWRIDIN..









CONGRATS Brothas!STANDING TALL AND LOOKING GOOD REPPING THE BIG SD! MAY THE HARD WORK CONTINUE PAYING OFF AS WE SHOW THE WORLD. WHAT IT IS AND WHAT WE DO! SHOUT OUT FROM ME AND THE REST OF THE ACTIVE DUTY WHO STAY TUNED IN 

GAME OVER!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,much luv primos,:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT PIMP...:bowrofl: IF IT COMES OUTTA MY MOUTH OR TEXT THAN IT'S REAL... I THOUGHT YOU KNEW:facepalm::rofl:
> I DON'T HAVE THE VIDEO'S OF THE HOP YET... BUT I DO HAVE THIS PIC OF GAME OVER SDCC BRINGING HOME A TROPHY FROM SED TV AND A KING OF THE STREETS CROWN FROM YOUNG HOG BACK TO THE BIG BAD 619
> GAME OVER PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN A REAL WAY YESTURDAY. ALL I HEARD ON CRENSHAW WAS HERE COME THEM SAN DIEGO ******!!
> 
> NOW ALL WE NEED IS THE CHARGERS TO WIN THIS WEEKEND AND CITY IS ON FROM FOOTBALL TO LOWRIDIN..


What's up pal..I c u guys doing Ur thing..  tomas congrats on that trophy...n yes can't wait for that picnic 2014...fo sho u know what's up if U need help hit me up...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :facepalm: :biggrin:


I'm out in traffic if anybody wa.na join ..hit my celly.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT PIMP...:bowrofl: IF IT COMES OUTTA MY MOUTH OR TEXT THAN IT'S REAL... I THOUGHT YOU KNEW:facepalm::rofl:
> I DON'T HAVE THE VIDEO'S OF THE HOP YET... BUT I DO HAVE THIS PIC OF GAME OVER SDCC BRINGING HOME A TROPHY FROM SED TV AND A KING OF THE STREETS CROWN FROM YOUNG HOG BACK TO THE BIG BAD 619
> GAME OVER PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN A REAL WAY YESTURDAY. ALL I HEARD ON CRENSHAW WAS HERE COME THEM SAN DIEGO ******!!
> 
> NOW ALL WE NEED IS THE CHARGERS TO WIN THIS WEEKEND AND CITY IS ON FROM FOOTBALL TO LOWRIDIN..


YESSIR GAMEOVER KILLIN IT AS ALWAYS!!! I see how it is BIG JOE DIDN'T EVEN SLIDE ME ONE OF THEM THERE SCRIMP KABOBS!! Lol just kiddin foo I'm allergic to scrimps haha but shyt it was a hella good time as always

GAMEOVER


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> AIN'T NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT PIMP...:bowrofl: IF IT COMES OUTTA MY MOUTH OR TEXT THAN IT'S REAL... I THOUGHT YOU KNEW:facepalm::rofl:
> I DON'T HAVE THE VIDEO'S OF THE HOP YET... BUT I DO HAVE THIS PIC OF GAME OVER SDCC BRINGING HOME A TROPHY FROM SED TV AND A KING OF THE STREETS CROWN FROM YOUNG HOG BACK TO THE BIG BAD 619
> GAME OVER PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN IN A REAL WAY YESTURDAY. ALL I HEARD ON CRENSHAW WAS HERE COME THEM SAN DIEGO ******!!
> 
> NOW ALL WE NEED IS THE CHARGERS TO WIN THIS WEEKEND AND CITY IS ON FROM FOOTBALL TO LOWRIDIN..


 Congrats GO< Keep puttin it down Brothas...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

...

Man we was out in traffic today n them police was on some hoe Shyt..

They gave my boi rob a ticket for not having "MUD FLAPS" on the rear of rider..

Man we was like Wat the FUCK...we lowridin not off road Truckin..

Fuck the police.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:roflmao: mud flaps? Since when do 13's need mud flaps? Haha guess that mean lock up had them itchin' to issue a ticket and figured that was it. So I would roll down to the station and have the rider dropped low and request to get the fix it ticket signed off. uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

...
Man rob was tellin me how yall did it in LA ...Shyt big ups to yall G.O. I ain't kno it was like that..I bet that Shyt was off the hook...

I see daygo gots another year of being on top that's Wats up. Good Shyt fellas...

good Shyt.

And big Joe I see u too big dogg...even though you tow ur rider here n there..Shyt u still b at the spots big dogg..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

...

Man my phone be making my post come out all dumb...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS AND LUV SD... WE DID IT FOR THE TOWN...
HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS FROM THE 1ST. MUCH LUV TO DREAM ON PHOTO'S*


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^Nice!^^^


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


>


IF YOU CARRY THE BIG RR GRILLS FOR THE BIG BODY CADDY. PM ME A PRICE AND ALSO NEED THE CHROME PAN FOR CHEVY. THANKS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS AND LUV SD... WE DID IT FOR THE TOWN...
> HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS FROM THE 1ST. MUCH LUV TO DREAM ON PHOTO'S*



...
Nice pics . Any more..

Cars on the bumper. Good Shyt yall


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :roflmao: mud flaps? Since when do 13's need mud flaps? Haha guess that mean lock up had them itchin' to issue a ticket and figured that was it. So I would roll down to the station and have the rider dropped low and request to get the fix it ticket signed off. uffin:


...

Yea dogg ..mud flaps....
.


Yea stat already kno Wat to do ...he been riding for the longest. 

He was out there cuzzin cops out ..


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

couple videos from new years..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

North county San Diego new years picnic


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

S.D. putting it down on the 1ST
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1PIx2OnWrI&feature=share&list=UUhTO5oeuJYi4ULgdvPQbYnQ


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

http://s183.photobucket.com/user/FA...64999459136_1450071152_n_zps988415b5.jpg.html


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> IF YOU CARRY THE BIG RR GRILLS FOR THE BIG BODY CADDY. PM ME A PRICE AND ALSO NEED THE CHROME PAN FOR CHEVY. THANKS


Just sold an All Chrome one last week. Follow me on Instagram for my latest items.
*#coronachromeandpolish *


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Chargerzzzz!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*IN THE WORDS OF ICE CUBE... "TODAY WAS A GOOD TODAY" IN SD.
THE CHARGERS WON AND HIGHLAND WAS ON AND CRACKIN, NEVER SEEN BEFORE FOOTAGE. WHEN WE WIN NEXT WEEK YOU HAVE TO GO CHECK IT OUT...
SD LUV EVERYWHERE...

AFTER HIGHLAND OFF TO GO EAT,CHILL AND CELEBRATE THE NEW YEAR AND CHARGERS WIN WITH MY FOLKS.. 
I THANK GOD THAT I HAVE FAMILY AND FRIENDS LIKE YA'LL. 
FROM AGE 2 TO AGE 50 WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY. CAN'T ASK FOR A BETTER DAY! OTHER THAN THE DOGS FIGHTING OVER A RIB BONE. MUCH LUV TO ALL YA'LL!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Just sold an All Chrome one last week. Follow me on Instagram for my latest items.
> *#coronachromeandpolish *


OK COOL I'LL LET HIM KNOW..

GOOD LOOKING OUT AP :thumbsup: WHEN I COME ACROSS SOME MORE PIX I WILL POST THEM FOR YA.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MY TWO BOY DOGS KEEP FIGHTING.. IF ANY ONE NEEDS A MALE DOG IN THERE YARD WELL TAMED. LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Fa sho , rick from lowlife hydros has those chrome trunk pans for 250 just lettin u know


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

....

Haha 

Man that's enought zero gauge for 3 lowriders to get wired up haha...

..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:biggrin: needed a bit so i said fuck it n bought the whole damn spool haha cut what i need n see what the rest goes to uffin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

sending a shout out from nc daygo,whats up daygo peeps!!!:h5::x:hno:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> sending a shout out from nc daygo,whats up daygo peeps!!!:h5::x:hno:


Haha Wat up player.. how that thug life treating you.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> OK COOL I'LL LET HIM KNOW..
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT AP :thumbsup: WHEN I COME ACROSS SOME MORE PIX I WILL PO
> ST THEM FOR
> YA.




...
Aight koo ..good lookin on that..

Erthin slow mo out here n these streets..


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Thug life?more like,1964 impala life /ease,the rapper on impala music,and la nash my 64,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

.....

Ok kool bro. I hope you are doing well? 

Keep it up with the 1964 impala life


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Fa sho,zzzeeeetttzzzzzzeeeeeyttttt


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

aphustle said:


> Haha Wat up player.. how that thug life treating you.


:machinegun:


:roflmao:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

foos step on my fingers ,yet im still climbin to top and still mashin in the 06 gettin it in for the 64 to ride,what?you tink im broke ?i show up to the spot with the cash,wacht ur self flop while 
im clown to the 64 hoppin,gettin ur car to my pinkslip in my name,now whos gon ride home with who?bustas thatt try to punk ballas get bought,now u my worker,underpaid and a hater,hahaha!,u try to step up my level,turnt up,get got like suge knight ,even by my primo barber,now ,now u back to a dreamer,trying to get in with cash,but aye,its ameraca express only now ,platuimn card,hahaha,now u out ,
got a broke down lowlow,go to walmart ,autozone that rider,pepboys rollin,move along thuggs ,we corperte bandits,inc,.and mashin foe the cash,while ur ass is trying to get in the front door,we came in the back,,.......,,,hahahahahaha,impala music,lol:buttkick::finger::biggrin::h5::drama:karma a bitch que no?hahahaha,:nicoderm:,:inout:,uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

huh


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Its ok j619, keep calm and lowride till the wheels fall off,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> foos step on my fingers ,yet im still climbin to top and still mashin in the 06 gettin it in for the 64 to ride,what?you tink im broke ?i show up to the spot with the cash,wacht ur self flop while
> im clown to the 64 hoppin,gettin ur car to my pinkslip in my name,now whos gon ride home with who?bustas thatt try to punk ballas get bought,now
> 
> u my worker,underpaid and a hater,hahaha!,u try to step up my level,turnt up,get got like suge knight ,even by my primo barber,now ,now u back to a dreamer,trying to get in with cash,but aye,its ameraca express only now ,platuimn card,hahaha,now u out ,
> got a broke down lowlow,go to walmart ,autozone that rider,pepboys rollin,move along thuggs ,we corperte bandits,inc,.and mashin foe the cash,while ur ass is trying to get in the front door,we came in the back,,.......,,,hahahahahaha,impala music,lol:buttkick::finger::biggrin::h5::drama:karma a bitch que no?hahahaha,:nicoderm:,:inout:,uffin:




say Wat?

Aw Shyt 1964 dippin bustin a FLOW on lay it LOW


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:rimshot:i will play the drums:dunno:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

stock g body frame for sale includes front suspension $250













at bottomsup hydraulics.call 466-6388 ask for nate the great


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha ...drum roll sounds good

Dam we all rhyming around here..now I need a beer.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

And that flow , tuned to.boucnein beat by mack 10 and road dawgs.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE YOU GO AP MORE FOOTAGE... SD BUMPER CHECKIN FOOLS IN THE HEART OF L.A WHERE WE EARNED THAT NEW YEARS CROWN FOR THE BIG SD..
GAME OVER SD CAR CLUB WAS NAMED,BUILT AND ORGANIZED TO SHUT DOWN ALL CITY'S AND CLUBS WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDING SHIT. 
IF YOU THOUGHT THE NAME CAME FROM ANYTHING OTHER THAN THAT YOU ARE WRONG. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> huh


:bowrofl:....
GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PAN INFO PIMP...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE YOU GO AP MORE FOOTAGE... SD BUMPER CHECKIN FOOLS IN THE HEART OF L.A WHERE WE EARNED THAT NEW YEARS CROWN FOR THE BIG SD..
> GAME OVER SD CAR CLUB WAS NAMED,BUILT AND ORGANIZED TO SHUT DOWN ALL CITY'S AND
> CLUBS WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDING SHIT.
> IF YOU THOUGHT THE NAME CAME FROM ANYTHING OTHER THAN THAT YOU ARE WRONG. *





Got damm that was a good as video..Shyt was goin down . Good lookin on that....

That cutlass been puttin in work . Good Shyt yall. Keep up the good work. Mg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..

Mg ...that was a damn typo...stupid phone.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

aphustle said:


> say Wat?
> 
> Aw Shyt 1964 dippin bustin a FLOW on lay it LOW


LMAO.... Ap u stupid ... Hahaha shyts goin down on this page ... Lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha...

Yea it goin down...

Thnxs to steffezy for uploadin all the pix n videos...other wise this pages would b bunk ...

...

How's Shyt goin wit ya ..rider gettin worked in? 

It's the home gruls Bday today..hit my celly after six to see Wat it doo.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

64 dippin,hiyas jimmie!,/,./:wave:,:420:,:yes:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> 64 dippin,hiyas jimmie!,/,./:wave:,:420:,:yes:


Wat up player .... How's that nc life treatin u?? I see u spittin sumthin tuff on the boards huh


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

yeppers,tuff west coast lryics rhyme impy jams freestyle,ttt,gotta keep it in the lowlow,the new cd,hahahaha,impala music,now on sale,get urs today at best buy,lol,2cd with dvd album on 9-16-14,
peep that next week,hehehehehe,lol,cali back on the map,:bowrofl:,:h5:,:420:,


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Waz good my peoples!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Fonzoh said:


> Waz good my peoples!


Wad up fonz...how's everyhthing going for u. Hope erthing good brother.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,hno:,:shh:,:bowrofl:,,:rofl:,:nicoderm:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE YOU GO AP MORE FOOTAGE... SD BUMPER CHECKIN FOOLS IN THE HEART OF L.A WHERE WE EARNED THAT NEW YEARS CROWN FOR THE BIG SD..
> GAME OVER SD CAR CLUB WAS NAMED,BUILT AND ORGANIZED TO SHUT DOWN ALL CITY'S AND CLUBS WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDING SHIT.
> IF YOU THOUGHT THE NAME CAME FROM ANYTHING OTHER THAN THAT YOU ARE WRONG. *


:h5: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)

I got these used Dayton knock offs for sale , to be perfect they need restoring cause some ears are a little bent and they have hammer marks asking $100 if interested send me a pm


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Chrome Drums Available! 
Impala, G-Body, Big Body
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HERE YOU GO AP MORE FOOTAGE... SD BUMPER CHECKIN FOOLS IN THE HEART OF L.A WHERE WE EARNED THAT NEW YEARS CROWN FOR THE BIG SD..
> GAME OVER SD CAR CLUB WAS NAMED,BUILT AND ORGANIZED TO SHUT DOWN ALL CITY'S AND CLUBS WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LOWRIDING SHIT.
> IF YOU THOUGHT THE NAME CAME FROM ANYTHING OTHER THAN THAT YOU ARE WRONG. *


That's Bullshit Stefon And You Know It. You are gonna say with a straight face that Game "Even Tho It's Never" Over Was Built Solely Out Of A Vision Of Lowriders And Hoppers And In No Way Shape Or Form Was Established To Shut Down Straight Game CC? You Had A Whole Different Feeling When We Talked About It. I Say This As Your Homie But I Won't Let You Try To Write Shit Off As Such. You Started A Klick Of Multiple Riders From A Few Different CCs In San Diego That Hated The Fact That SG Did What They Did And Was On Spme Riding Shit. Now GO Is The First And Last Club To Ever Go OT On Some Riding Shit. That's Y'all Outlook Cool! Just Make Sure Your Club Gets Right This Summer Because SG San Diego And SG Las Vegas Are Gonna Cheer You Sad Face Riders Right And Give You What You've Been Asking For Since A Few Of Us Have Been Down! But Go Ahead And Spread The News! The Game Ain't The Same No More! You Know It's All Love So I Hope You Love What's In Store Fezzy Fo Shezzy When You Get To Imperial Ave Make A Leftezzy! See You Soon Buddy! Y'all Have Done The Dam Thing But Don't Take What's Bout To Happen Personal! It's All To The Game! Hope All Is Well Tell The Sons I Said What Up! And Keep Yo Health On Point This Year Wouldnt Want You To Have A Ego Check In Public! Yea Dat! DBoy SGLVCC


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> That's Bullshit Stefon And You Know It. You are gonna say with a straight face that Game "Even Tho It's Never" Over Was Built Solely Out Of A Vision Of Lowriders And Hoppers And In No Way Shape Or Form Was Established To Shut Down Straight Game CC? You Had A Whole Different Feeling When We Talked About It. I Say This As Your Homie But I Won't Let You Try To Write Shit Off As Such. You Started A Klick Of Multiple Riders From A Few Different CCs In San Diego That Hated The Fact That SG Did What They Did And Was On Spme Riding Shit. Now GO Is The First And Last Club To Ever Go OT On Some Riding Shit. That's Y'all Outlook Cool! Just Make Sure Your Club Gets Right This Summer Because SG San Diego And SG Las Vegas Are Gonna Cheer You Sad Face Riders Right And Give You What You've Been Asking For Since A Few Of Us Have Been Down! But Go Ahead And Spread The News! The Game Ain't The Same No More! You Know It's All Love So I Hope You Love What's In Store Fezzy Fo Shezzy When You Get To Imperial Ave Make A Leftezzy! See You Soon Buddy! Y'all Have Done The Dam Thing But Don't Take What's Bout To Happen Personal! It's All To The Game! Hope All Is Well Tell The Sons I Said What Up! And Keep Yo Health On Point This Year Wouldnt Want You To Have A Ego Check In Public! Yea Dat! DBoy SGLVCC


*CUTT THE SHANANAGINZ D BOY... THE KLICK WAS STR8 GAME OVER MEANING TO JUMP AGAINST YOUR CLUB ONLY AT THAT TIME WHICH WAS ME,BIG BOY,TOMAS,BIG T AND WAYNIE. THE SAME GUYS YOUR CLUB ONCE BUMPER CHECKED AND BASHED. YOU KNOW THE STORY.
WE THOUGHT OF DIFFERENT CAR CLUB NAMES BUT NOTHING SEEM TO HIT SPOT WHEN IT CAME TO TRYING TO SHUT DOWN THE LOWRIDER GAME OTHER THAN GAME OVER WHICH ONE OF MY SONS CAME UP WITH.:dunno: NOT EVEN THINKING ABOUT YOUR CLUB NAME!:no: IF YOU NOTICE WE DON'T SPEAK ON STR8 GAME CC IN A NEGITIVE WAY. 
IF ANYTHING WE GIVE PROPS WHEN DUE WHICH ME AND MY MEMBERS HAS DONE MANY OF TIMES.:thumbsup: OFCOURSE WE CLOWN WHEN WE NEED TO BUT FOR THE MOST PART WE HOP AGAINST ANY AND EVERYONE PERIOD. NEVER SINGLED YA'LL OUT.:no: 
GAME OVER AIN'T NEVER CLAIM TO BE THE FIRST OR LAST TO HIT OT ON SOME LOWRIDER SHIT. GAME OVER WAS TRYING TO BRING SD TOGETHER AS ONE UNIT AND HIT THE OUTTA TOWNER LIKE WE YOU TO.:drama: 
YOU SAID GIVE US WHAT WE BEEN ASKING FOR. PLEASE TELL US WHAT HAVE WE BEEN ASKING FOR BECAUSE ME AS THE PRESIDANT DON'T EVEN KNOW. 
MAYBE YOU KNOW SOMETHING I DON'T. 
FAR AS SGSD AND SGLV COMING TO SERVE US. YOU ALREADY KNOW WE READY TO HAVE SOME FUN WIN,LOSE OR DRAW BUT TRUTH IS MY NIGG IF WE CAN'T KEEP IT FUN, HOPPING AND LOWRIDING LIKE WE USE TOO AND OUR OLDER LOWRIDER PEERS USE TOO WITHOUT ALL THE NON LOWRIDER SHIT. WE AIN'T WITH IT, WE ALL MEN WITH FAMILY'S AND LOOK AT THIS AS A SPORT/HOBBY.BUT IF IT'S GOING TO BE LIKE IT'S TO SUPPOSE TO BE... SHIT LETS DO IT...:h5:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> That's Bullshit Stefon And You Know It. You are gonna say with a straight face that Game "Even Tho It's Never" Over Was Built Solely Out Of A Vision Of Lowriders And Hoppers And In No Way Shape Or Form Was Established To Shut Down Straight Game CC? You Had A Whole Different Feeling When We Talked About It. I Say This As Your Homie But I Won't Let You Try To Write Shit Off As Such. You Started A Klick Of Multiple Riders From A Few Different CCs In San Diego That Hated The Fact That SG Did What They Did And Was On Spme Riding Shit. Now GO Is The First And Last Club To Ever Go OT On Some Riding Shit. That's Y'all Outlook Cool! Just Make Sure Your Club Gets Right This Summer Because SG San Diego And SG Las Vegas Are Gonna Cheer You Sad Face Riders Right And Give You What You've Been Asking For Since A Few Of Us Have Been Down! But Go Ahead And Spread The News! The Game Ain't The Same No More! You Know It's All Love So I Hope You Love What's In Store Fezzy Fo Shezzy When You Get To Imperial Ave Make A Leftezzy! See You Soon Buddy! Y'all Have Done The Dam Thing But Don't Take What's Bout To Happen Personal! It's All To The Game! Hope All Is Well Tell The Sons I Said What Up! And Keep Yo Health On Point This Year Wouldnt Want You To Have A Ego Check In Public! Yea Dat! DBoy SGLVCC


*SEE THIS IS WHY OUR LOWRIDER SCENE IS FUCKED UP D... YOU SAID SPREAD THE NEWS THAT THE GAME AIN'T THE SAME NO MORE AS IF GAME OVER SAID THAT...:nono:
THOSE QUOTES AIN'T TO YOU ******..:nosad: THOSE QUOTES IS TOO THE WHOLE LOWRIDER SCENE IN SD.:banghead: EVERY CLUB AND PERSON SAYS THE LOWRIDER GAME AIN'T THE SAME NOT STR8 GAME AIN'T THE SAME.. SMH YOU TRIPPIN..:facepalm:
YOU KNOW I'M A TRUE LOWRIDER D. I LOST SOME I WON SOME BUT I KEEP IT CRACKIN FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING SO YOU KNOW I WOULD NEVER TAKE IT PERONAL WHEN IT COMES TO THESE CARS THAT COME AND GO. YOU SERVED ME BEFORE THAN HELP ME WITH MY PLUMBING AT THE PAD LIKE A REAL RIDA SUPPOSE TOO. 
OH YEA YOU LOST ME.. I THOUGHT YOU MAKE A RIGHT COMING DOWN IMPERIAL AVE FROM YOUR HOUSE TO THE SCENE.. WE AIN'T MADE A LEFT SINCE KEITH DUNN HI AND LOW SHOP BACK IN 05.:dunno:
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT D-BOY I WILL TELL THE BOYS YOU SAID WHAT'S UP AND YOU TELL YOUR COOL YOUNG MEN I SAID THE SAME. 
THE HEALTH SHIT IS HARD TO KEEP UP HOMIE, I BEEN SLIPPIN IN A REAL WAY, I GUESS I WON'T TAKE IT SERIOUS UNTILL THEY TELL ME I NEED TO FIND SOME KIDNEY'S TO MATCH ME AGAIN.:sprint: IMMA GET IT RIGHT SONNER THAN LATER.*:angel:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *SEE THIS IS WHY OUR LOWRIDER SCENE IS FUCKED UP D... YOU SAID SPREAD THE NEWS THAT THE GAME AIN'T THE SAME NO MORE AS IF GAME OVER SAID THAT...:nono:
> THOSE QUOTES AIN'T TO YOU ******..:nosad: THOSE QUOTES IS TOO THE WHOLE LOWRIDER SCENE IN SD.:banghead: EVERY CLUB AND PERSON SAYS THE LOWRIDER GAME AIN'T THE SAME NOT STR8 GAME AIN'T THE SAME.. SMH YOU TRIPPIN..:facepalm:
> YOU KNOW I'M A TRUE LOWRIDER D. I LOST SOME I WON SOME BUT I KEEP IT CRACKIN FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING SO YOU KNOW I WOULD NEVER TAKE IT PERONAL WHEN IT COMES TO THESE CARS THAT COME AND GO. YOU SERVED ME BEFORE THAN HELP ME WITH MY PLUMBING AT THE PAD LIKE A REAL RIDA SUPPOSE TOO.
> OH YEA YOU LOST ME.. I THOUGHT YOU MAKE A RIGHT COMING DOWN IMPERIAL AVE FROM YOUR HOUSE TO THE SCENE.. WE AIN'T MADE A LEFT SINCE KEITH DUNN HI AND LOW SHOP BACK IN 05.:dunno:
> ...


Honestly I was just doing what I do when I'm bout to get back to it! And you know where I stand but dam did I get your attention that you had to post two dear diaries to me! I wish you all the best with your health my dude! You got kids you gotta get to the finish line like us real fathers do. But I haven't forgot what some of your members were saying and I ain't gonna go back and requote shit I'm just gonna pull up and get my issue! Real Rider Shit! Get well tho on the real and that's 100 because I gotta serve your ass too!!!!!  StraightGameCCLasVegas!!!! Much Love Stefon But The Game Just Got Interesting If You Ask Me!!! 7027279387


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> OH YEA ONE LAST THING PIMP JUICE....
> 
> MY CLUB AND UR CLUB ARE LOWRIDER RIVALS FOR LIFE. IF MY LIL POST GOT UNDER UR SKIN WHICH I THOUGHT WAS PRETTY DAAMN COOL. UR GONNA HAVE A FUCKED UP LOWRIDER CAREER BECAUSE WHEN WE FEEL FROGISH ARE GOING TO LEAP. OTHER CLUBS ARE AFTER YA'LL TO SO BE PREPARED. THEY SHOULD'NT BE A PROBLEM FOR YA'LL!
> U MIGHT WANNA LOOK FOR SOME HAPPY PILLS BRUH. WITH AN ATTITUDE LIKE THAT UR GOING TO NEED IT.
> ...


Yea Well


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Yea Well


*THAT LOOKED A LIL SCRIPTED RIGHT THERE D-BOY. LOOKS LIKE SOME ADD ON AND DELETED WORDS, TELL ME WHAT PAGE THAT WAS ON SO I CAN GO PROOF READ THAT.:drama:
LOWRIDER RIVALS NOT LOWRIDER ENEMY'S WHERE ****** HATE EACH OTHER.:no: WHAT HAPPEN TO MON THU SATURDAY HOMIES AND LOWRIDER RIVAL'S ON SUNDAY ONLY LIKE NFL FOOTBALL?
HERE LET ME REMIND YOU HOW IT USE TO BE AND IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE... TALK SHIT,BUMPER CHECK,CLOWN ON EACH OTHER AND DO IT AGAIN WHEN EVER WE CAN LIKE REAL RIDAZ DO...
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO BIG SUGE REAL RIDA SHIT. NO ONE COULD NEVER TALK DOWN ON YOUR RIDIN IN FRONT OF ME. 
ALOT OF OUR HOPS WENT DOWN IN THE HISTORY BOOKS.:worship: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Honestly I was just doing what I do when I'm bout to get back to it! And you know where I stand but dam did I get your attention that you had to post two dear diaries to me! I wish you all the best with your health my dude! You got kids you gotta get to the finish line like us real fathers do. But I haven't forgot what some of your members were saying and I ain't gonna go back and requote shit I'm just gonna pull up and get my issue! Real Rider Shit! Get well tho on the real and that's 100 because I gotta serve your ass too!!!!!  StraightGameCCLasVegas!!!! Much Love Stefon But The Game Just Got Interesting If You Ask Me!!! 7027279387


*YEA I HEAR THAT BUT HEALTHY EATING IS HARD... TO THEM CATS THAT WAS TALKING SHIT TO YOU.. YOU KNOW HOW REAL RIDAZ DO IT PULL UP TO THERE BUMPERS AND SERVE THEM FOOLS. 
MY SONS SAID WHATS UP AND TO TELL YOU GAME OVER HOPS AGAINST ANY AND EVERYBODY..:yes: WE HOP AGAINST JUST 2 LOWW,GOODTIMES,STR8 GAME,HEAVY WEIGHTS,THEM STREETS,LA,LV,AZ AND ANY OTHER CITY OR CLUB THAT THEY FORGOT TO MENTION. GAME OVER WAS BUILT TO COMPETE AND SHUT DOWN ALL CAR CLUBS OR FOCUS WAS NOT TO AIM FOR JUST YA'LL. COME ON NOW I HAVEN'T EVEN HAD A HOPPER IN 3 YRS. WE DON'T EVEN PULL UP ON YALL AT YOUR PICNICS WE HIT THE OUTTA TOWNERS. 
BUT THIS YEAR MIGHT BE A LIL DIFFERENT AFTER THE WAY YA'LL DID MY LINCOLN...:shh: KEEP THAT A SECRET THO. *


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *THAT LOOKED A LIL SCRIPTED RIGHT THERE D-BOY. LOOKS LIKE SOME ADD ON AND DELETED WORDS, TELL ME WHAT PAGE THAT WAS ON SO I CAN GO PROOF READ THAT.:drama:
> LOWRIDER RIVALS NOT LOWRIDER ENEMY'S WHERE ****** HATE EACH OTHER.:no: WHAT HAPPEN TO MON THU SATURDAY HOMIES AND LOWRIDER RIVAL'S ON SUNDAY ONLY LIKE NFL FOOTBALL?
> HERE LET ME REMIND YOU HOW IT USE TO BE AND IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE... TALK SHIT,BUMPER CHECK,CLOWN ON EACH OTHER AND DO IT AGAIN WHEN EVER WE CAN LIKE REAL RIDAZ DO...
> MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO BIG SUGE REAL RIDA SHIT. NO ONE COULD NEVER TALK DOWN ON YOUR RIDIN IN FRONT OF ME.
> ALOT OF OUR HOPS WENT DOWN IN THE HISTORY BOOKS.:worship: *


You don't gotta remind me I was there and witnessed it and lived it and I do it! That was an early page I was just reading the whole thing even before I put up that first post . So because I Said I wanna get my issue with y'all I'm not a rider? Because I disagree about your whole game over klick str8 grape ape boy band get togethers new kids on the block origin that makes me wrong? Because I'm not gonna let go of the fact mutha fuckas wanna refer to us as a parade club I'm wrong? Because right when you and the little rascals decided to get busy in the hop game and SG was already in the lab working on G shit We ain't legitimate no more? Because mutha fuckas wanna refer to one of our members as a Chester and all I want is to get busy on some rider shit I'm outta line? Because I'm back and better than ever and when did I miss the part where a new rule book was passed out! At the end of the day all I want is my low rider issue! At the end of the day I'm not letting go of y'all one time joke of being a straight game killa! Because we like to joke around and put on a show and call each other bitch ass ****** and be out right rude to each other and argue about who the fuck knows what! I'm getting my issues in and I am not giving no passes. I'm not amused by game overs mouth or even my own clubs mouth at times. But I am a grown ass man and at the end of the day most mutha fuckas are Hollywood anyway and don't want no Real G shit to pop off. So getting back to why I came! I've been quietly minding my own getting my family issues back right as you know and agree that family is first. I'm my own man and don't you worry fezzy I have a few members that need to be reminded as well and I'll get that issue out the way too. So bottom line on some grown man talk I wish you and the family good health and longevity . And on some rider shit I'm getting my issue with your club klick band gang bandits deserados circle of friends ! Call it what you want but I'm here in the name of low riding and Straight Mutha Fucking Game! Vegas Diego Tijuana I don't give a fuck! And if mutha fuckas don't want issues then they better unsubscribe to what's coming! Danny Boy is back and I have a memory of an elephant so if you popped your dumb ass cavities in my direction about this low riding shit, your upcoming edition is coming soon! DBoy StraightGame From Beginning Til I'm judged by twelve or carried by 6! 
FunnyTeamYouBeezy!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

11 7 2011 the date of that post and I can't hack your shit so those are your words superstar !


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

This year should be good then


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

ShortRound said:


> This year should be good then


Yep!!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

ShortRound said:


> This year should be good then


yes sir :thumbsup:

we was out n about having a good time in traffic. We had these people from canada that have never seen a rider rollin' in real life so we posted up real quick and everybody was taking video and pictures haha. uffin:

we were having such a good time out there the homies rider busted and had to get a lift home


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

oh well that's how it is so until next time uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yes sir :thumbsup:
> 
> we was out n about having a good time in traffic. We had these people
> from canada that have never seen a rider rollin' in real life so we posted up real quick and everybody was taking video and pictures haha. uffin:
> ...



Haha yea that Shyt was koo..


Traffic ona Wednesday night. Koo shhyt.

Rivi was on point..everbody showing love on that it. 

..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> oh well that's how it is so until next time uffin:



Haha...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yes sir :thumbsup:
> 
> we was out n about having a good time in traffic. We had these people from canada that have never seen a rider rollin' in real life so we posted up real quick and everybody was taking video and pictures haha. uffin:
> 
> we were having such a good time out there the homies rider busted and had to get a lift home


 real rider shit!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> real rider shit!



Yea dat
..

Let's go yall let's get .2014 of to a good start. 

See ya out n bout


Sd up.

..


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::drama::drama:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> You don't gotta remind me I was there and witnessed it and lived it and I do it! That was an early page I was just reading the whole thing even before I put up that first post . So because I Said I wanna get my issue with y'all I'm not a rider? Because I disagree about your whole game over klick str8 grape ape boy band get togethers new kids on the block origin that makes me wrong? Because I'm not gonna let go of the fact mutha fuckas wanna refer to us as a parade club I'm wrong? Because right when you and the little rascals decided to get busy in the hop game and SG was already in the lab working on G shit We ain't legitimate no more? Because mutha fuckas wanna refer to one of our members as a Chester and all I want is to get busy on some rider shit I'm outta line? Because I'm back and better than ever and when did I miss the part where a new rule book was passed out! At the end of the day all I want is my low rider issue! At the end of the day I'm not letting go of y'all one time joke of being a straight game killa! Because we like to joke around and put on a show and call each other bitch ass ****** and be out right rude to each other and argue about who the fuck knows what! I'm getting my issues in and I am not giving no passes. I'm not amused by game overs mouth or even my own clubs mouth at times. But I am a grown ass man and at the end of the day most mutha fuckas are Hollywood anyway and don't want no Real G shit to pop off. So getting back to why I came! I've been quietly minding my own getting my family issues back right as you know and agree that family is first. I'm my own man and don't you worry fezzy I have a few members that need to be reminded as well and I'll get that issue out the way too. So bottom line on some grown man talk I wish you and the family good health and longevity . And on some rider shit I'm getting my issue with your club klick band gang bandits deserados circle of friends ! Call it what you want but I'm here in the name of low riding and Straight Mutha Fucking Game! Vegas Diego Tijuana I don't give a fuck! And if mutha fuckas don't want issues then they better unsubscribe to what's coming! Danny Boy is back and I have a memory of an elephant so if you popped your dumb ass cavities in my direction about this low riding shit, your upcoming edition is coming soon! DBoy StraightGame From Beginning Til I'm judged by twelve or carried by 6!
> FunnyTeamYouBeezy!


*SORRY FOR THE LATE RESPONSE PIMP JUICE. BEEN BUSY WITH LIFE SHIT AS ALWAYS.
YOU KNOW LIKE I KNOW CHAIO WROTE THAT STR8 GAME KILLA SHIT ON THE CAR BACK IN LATE 08. IT WAS HIM OR SOMEONE ELSE TRIED TO NAME THE CAR THAT. I WAS FA SHO RIDAZ AND WE DIDN'T DO OR SAY SHIT LIKE THAT.
BOTH SIDES HAS SAID SOME RUDE,FOOL OUT OF LOWRIDEIN SHIT IN THE PAST BUT IT'S 2014 IT'S TIME TO MOVE ON AND FORWARD AND LOWRIDE THE WAY IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE.
FAR AS THE STR8 GRAPE APE,BOY BAND,NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK AND ALL THAT OTHER NON LOWRIDER TALK. WE AIN'T TRYING TO HEAR ARE SUPPORT NONE OF THAT SHIT.
IF YOU ****** IS READY TO DO SOME REAL LOWRIDIN WE READY FROM STREET TO SHOW SHIT FROM BUMPER CHECKIN TO 3 WHEELIN.
SD AIN'T NEVER COUNTED YA'LL OUT AND NEVER WILL. HOW CAN WE COUN'T YOUR CLUB OUT WHEN YA'LL HAVE THE BEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR?!? 
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT DANNY BOY BUT I'M LETTING MY CAR TALK FROM NOW ON. *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> 11 7 2011 the date of that post and I can't hack your shit so those are your words superstar !


*I READ THAT WHOLE PAGE PIMP. IF YOU GONNA POST YOU GOTTA POST IT ALL. I ALSO SAID THIS ON THAT SAME PAGE SO WHY DIDN'T YOU SHARE THIS ONE.. YOU MADE IT LIKE I SPOKE BADLY... GO TO PAGE 101 AND START ALL OVER AND ASK YOURSLEF DID I HATE OR CONGRADULATE. *



FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *DAAMN U SHOULD HAVE STOP BY HOMIE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME. FOOD WAS HELLA GOOD!! ARCHIE AND BIG BOY DID THE DAAMN THING DAY AND NIGHT. MUCH LUV TO BOTH RIDAZ!
> 
> WORD IS ARCHIE BEEN CALLING OUT UR CLUB AND ****** DIDN'T RESPOND.... I KNOW THAT AIN'T UR DEPARTMENT PIMP BUT SOMEONE HAS TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE WHEN ANOTHER CC OR SOLO RIDA IS CALLING OUT THE CLUB FOR A HOP. AND THIS GOES FOR STREET FAME ALSO YA'LLS NAME WAS CALLED.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout::drama:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Much luv to fa shoe,sgc.c., gameoverc.c., and the spot at fambam where the game dont stop
, where the good times/game compation goes down,ttt,keep mashin the inches,the reps,the fame,and keep havein fun out there lowridein,ttt,


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I READ THAT WHOLE PAGE PIMP. IF YOU GONNA POST YOU GOTTA POST IT ALL. I ALSO SAID THIS ON THAT SAME PAGE SO WHY DIDN'T YOU SHARE THIS ONE.. YOU MADE IT LIKE I SPOKE BADLY... GO TO PAGE 101 AND START ALL OVER AND ASK YOURSLEF DID I HATE OR CONGRADULATE. *


Well that's where I draw a line when you talk and say some shit and In the same breath holler peace and love. People love to scream peace after they start some shit! Well I ain't the one for that! And as far as ***** writing str8 game killa well we all seen how that worked out. Like you said cars will be talking and barking . And just so it's clear I'm starting some shit and peace ain't in my vocab. I wish you and the fam good health in 2014 but as far as this lowriding shit I wish broken ball joints and trunk fires upon you and your game over cc but remember when it rains it pours!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *I READ THAT WHOLE PAGE PIMP. IF YOU GONNA POST YOU GOTTA POST IT ALL. I ALSO SAID THIS ON THAT SAME PAGE SO WHY DIDN'T YOU SHARE THIS ONE.. YOU MADE IT LIKE I SPOKE BADLY... GO TO PAGE 101 AND START ALL OVER AND ASK YOURSLEF DID I HATE OR CONGRADULATE. *


It ain't looking good on the inside or out? Who gives a fuck about your opinion? An how shit looks! Look at us now! Dam how about you eat those words cause the game looks just as good as it did from day one. Like I said you can scream peace after you talk shit and I'll keep talking shit after I talk shit! RealRidersDoRealThings!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> This year should be good then


*WHAT IT DO ROG.. HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?
YOU KNOW YOU SAID THIS LAST YEAR AND HOW YOU HAVE TO TAKE PRIDE IN YA RIDES AND YOU HAVE TO HAVE CHROME AND PAINT...
WELL GAME OVER STILL WAITING FOR YOU AND THOSE CERTAIN RIDAZ THAT AGREED TO SHOW US HOW IT'S DONE...
MUCH LUV BUT I'M JUST SAYING FELLAS.. YALL TALKED IT BUT DIDN'T WALK IT IN THE 13 HOPE YA'LL SHOW US DIFFERENT IN THE 14.:thumbsup:*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Well that's where I draw a line when you talk and say some shit and In the same breath holler peace and love. People love to scream peace after they start some shit! Well I ain't the one for that! And as far as ***** writing str8 game killa well we all seen how that worked out. Like you said cars will be talking and barking . And just so it's clear I'm starting some shit and peace ain't in my vocab. I wish you and the fam good health in 2014 but as far as this lowriding shit I wish broken ball joints and trunk fires upon you and your game over cc but remember when it rains it pours!


*
I THOUGHT IN ALL SPORTS AND HOBBY'S YOU TALK SHIT AND HAVE PEACE AND LOVE IN THE SAME BREATH. I JUST WATCHED SEAHAWKS AND 49ERS TALK MAJOR SHIT BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT WAS PEACE AND LOVE AND MAY THE BEST TEAM WIN.:yes: SAME RULES APPLY IN BOXING AND MMA. TALK SHIT DUKE IT OUT BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY THEY SHAKE HANDS TO SEE AND PLAY ANOTHER DAY. SEEMS LIKE YA'LL LOST THAT PART OF THE SPORT.. :facepalm: 
WHILE YOU WISH WE BRAKE AND CATCH FIRES I WILL CONTINUE TO WISH AND PRAY FOR PEACE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD AND THAT YOUR CARS AND CLUB HAVE THE BEST YEAR TO COME WHEN IT COMES TO LIFE AND LOWRIDERS...REALSHIT.COM:angel: MUCH LUV,RESPECT AND GOD BLESS ALL

PS. WE STAY READY TO LET THE BUMPER BANG SO WHEN EVER YOU,YOUR CLUB OR ANY OTHER SOLO RIDA OR CLUB WANNA GET THE CITY BACK CRACKIN LIKE WE USE TO..
SHIT LET ME KNOW.. CALL US LIL CEASERS MY NIGG WE HOT AND READY AND WE ONLY GETTING HOTTER BY THE DAY.*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> View attachment 1033249


:shocked:*UHH.....*
*
WELL ***** PLEASE THIS....:naughty:
WE READY WHEN EVER YOU READY TO PLAY MONDAY THRU SUNDAY... 
NO NEED TO WISH WE HAVE FIRES BECAUSE WE ALREADY HAVE THEM FROM BEING HOTTER THAN A FIRE CRACKER.*


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *WHAT IT DO ROG.. HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?
> YOU KNOW YOU SAID THIS LAST YEAR AND HOW YOU HAVE TO TAKE PRIDE IN YA RIDES AND YOU HAVE TO HAVE CHROME AND PAINT...
> WELL GAME OVER STILL WAITING FOR YOU AND THOSE CERTAIN RIDAZ THAT AGREED TO SHOW US HOW IT'S DONE...
> MUCH LUV BUT I'M JUST SAYING FELLAS.. YALL TALKED IT BUT DIDN'T WALK IT IN THE 13 HOPE YA'LL SHOW US DIFFERENT IN THE 14.:thumbsup:*


 I been good bro. Hope the same for u.times did.get rough in 2013 iam pretty sure you.can relate.but it is a new year .and things are looking good on my end so. it will.be popin soon.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's was up roger. Glad Shyt looking good for you big dogg. Yea 2013 was a rough year..

See you out n bout big dogg. 2014 gonna b koo


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ShortRound said:


> I been good bro. Hope the same for u.times did.get rough in 2013 iam pretty sure you.can relate.but it is a new year .and things are looking good on my end so. it will.be popin soon.


*HELL YEA I CAN RELATE AND AGREE TO THAT ROG.. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL I HAD MY UPS AND DOWNS TO PIMP.
YOU KNOW ME I'M JUST TALKING SHIT AND CLOWNIN AROUND LIKE ALWAYS TRYING TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER LIFE ALIVE IN DIEGO BEFORE IT COMPLETELY FALLS..:tears:
GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING IS GETTING BETTER MY DUDE,KEEP UP THE GOOD CLEAN WORK TO I BEEN SEEING THAT CLEAN ENDLESS CUSTOMS WORK AND THAT WAGON IS WORKING IN A REAL WAY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH LUV TO MY BOYS WHO TOLD ME HOW SOME MOFO'S/HATERS REALLY FEEL ABOUT ME IN HIS EYES AND EARS..
I BEEN THIS WAY ALL MY LIFE... TALK SHIT,SHOW LUV,BUMPER CHECK,KEEP IT GODLY AND WILL GIVE A HELPIN HAND TO ANY AND EVERYBODY IF I GOT IT. WIN,LOSE OR DRAW
THE PAST 5 YEARS WOULD HAVE BEEN SUCK WITHOUT STEFEEZY IN THIS LOWRIDEIN SCENE IN DIEGO PERIOD. TO THE CATS THAT BEEN KNOWING ME FOR 5-10 YRS PLUS THAT CALL ME AND TELL ME SHIT BUT DON'T SAY SHIT WHEN ****** IS TALKING BAD AND UN REAL.. HOMIE LOSE MY NUMBER! REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS NO MATTER HOW HE OR SHE TAKES IT. ALL THE OLD SKOOL RIDAZ USE TO DO THE SAME SHIT. TURNER BOYS,EDDIE,LOW BOTTOMS,HILL CITY THE LIST GOES ON AND ON. NO ONE GOT BUTT HURT BACK THAN, ****** FIX THERE SHIT AND BE BACK NEXT WEEK AND TALK THE SAME SHIT...
SO FROM THIS DAY FORWARD IMMA TAKE A STEP BACK AND SHOW YOU HOW SUCK THIS BOARD AND LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE WITHOUT CATS LIKE MYSELF THAT KNOW HOW TO TALK SHIT AND HAVE FUN IN THIS SPORT NOT HAVE ANGER AND HATE. I DO THIS SHIT TO GIVE YOU MOFO'S SOMETHING TO LAUGH AND HYPE YOUR LOWRIDIN GAME TO LIKE MY LOWRIDER MENTORS ONCE DID.
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL BUT IMMA SEE CAN SD HOLD THE LOWRIDER SCENE DOWN WITHOUT STEFEEZY IN IT. 
GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HELL YEA I CAN RELATE AND AGREE TO THAT ROG.. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL I HAD MY UPS AND DOWNS TO PIMP.
> YOU KNOW ME I'M JUST TALKING SHIT AND CLOWNIN AROUND LIKE ALWAYS TRYING TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER LIFE ALIVE IN DIEGO BEFORE IT COMPLETELY FALLS..:tears:
> GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING IS GETTING BETTER MY DUDE,KEEP UP THE GOOD CLEAN WORK TO I BEEN SEEING THAT CLEAN ENDLESS CUSTOMS WORK AND THAT WAGON IS WORKING IN A REAL WAY.:thumbsup:*


 thanks


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH LUV TO MY BOYS WHO TOLD ME HOW SOME MOFO'S/HATERS REALLY FEEL ABOUT ME IN HIS EYES AND EARS..
> I BEEN THIS WAY ALL MY LIFE... TALK SHIT,SHOW LUV,BUMPER CHECK,KEEP IT GODLY AND WILL GIVE A HELPIN HAND TO ANY AND EVERYBODY IF I GOT IT. WIN,LOSE OR DRAW
> THE PAST 5 YEARS WOULD HAVE BEEN SUCK WITHOUT STEFEEZY IN THIS LOWRIDEIN SCENE IN DIEGO PERIOD. TO THE CATS THAT BEEN KNOWING ME FOR 5-10 YRS PLUS THAT CALL ME AND TELL ME SHIT BUT DON'T SAY SHIT WHEN ****** IS TALKING BAD AND UN REAL.. HOMIE LOSE MY NUMBER! REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS NO MATTER HOW HE OR SHE TAKES IT. ALL THE OLD SKOOL RIDAZ USE TO DO THE SAME SHIT. TURNER BOYS,EDDIE,LOW BOTTOMS,HILL CITY THE LIST GOES ON AND ON. NO ONE GOT BUTT HURT BACK THAN, ****** FIX THERE SHIT AND BE BACK NEXT WEEK AND TALK THE SAME SHIT...
> SO FROM THIS DAY FORWARD IMMA TAKE A STEP BACK AND SHOW YOU HOW SUCK THIS BOARD AND LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE WITHOUT CATS LIKE MYSELF THAT KNOW HOW TO TALK SHIT AND HAVE FUN IN THIS SPORT NOT HAVE ANGER AND HATE. I DO THIS SHIT TO GIVE YOU MOFO'S SOMETHING TO LAUGH AND HYPE YOUR LOWRIDIN GAME TO LIKE MY LOWRIDER MENTORS ONCE DID.
> ...


What's up pal..Ur guys doing Ur thing, but u not on this page its died U ON THIS PAGE GOT ME YELLING JERRY JERRY.. 
BUT ON THIS REAL SHIT 2014 I HOPE EVERYBODY COME OUT SHOW THERE CARS N SURPORT CLUB IN SD..


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

SHIT AP ON THIS PAGE TRY TO KEEP IT UP WHEN FA SHO IS GONE..SO AP WHAT'S UP PAPPY GOT THIS 69 READY TO GET IT'S WORK ON, IF THIS MONEY COMES IN..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:run:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice Riviera!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> SHIT AP ON THIS PAGE TRY TO KEEP IT UP WHEN FA SHO IS GONE..SO AP WHAT'S UP PAPPY GOT THIS 69 READY TO GET IT'S WORK ON, IF THIS MONEY COMES IN..


What up bigg homie..yea dogg 2014 gonna b a good year..

Haha man I'm waiting to get this money too!!!!

Haha I just gots to go to Barona casino and pick it up..

Man u kno ur 69 been ready!! ..haha its waiting on you haha

Yea let's do it..SD to the top ..its goin down.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :run:


The rivi looking good bro..

Keep on hittin the switch dogg...


In traffic on a Wednesday up in sunny Daygo...it don't stop.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

bADD aSS !!! :thumbsup:



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat up Mr. Skams how's that baller life treating you ..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

The Baller on a Budget like w/ 3 kids lol...
Shit I tried to register for Chicano Parque and that shit was sold out.. :banghead:



aphustle said:


> Wat up Mr. Skams how's that baller life treating you ..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> The Baller on a Budget like w/ 3 kids lol...
> Shit I tried to register for Chicano Parque and that shit was sold out.. :banghead:


Yea dogg I hear you..living in daygo expensive...so is 3 kids hahaha but that's also a blessing .

Yea dogg the spots get taken quick...but we gonna be cruizing all over daygo

On that day. So if u got time take a cruiz dogg..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> The rivi looking good bro..
> 
> Keep on hittin the switch dogg...
> 
> ...


Big dogg its only the beginning wait til summer hits and the ladies b in g string bikinis showing off they hips n tits! Gona see if i can get some reserved parking at the beach :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Corona Chrome & Polish will be at San Diego's BIG 3 Auto Swap Meet 
Feb 21, 22, 23
* SPACE EB8 *


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Nice Riviera!


Thanks man just trying to b out there most i can. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> The Baller on a Budget like w/ 3 kids lol...
> Shit I tried to register for Chicano Parque and that shit was sold out.. :banghead:


I wouldn't trip about chicano park DAY. . you got the whole YEAR :biggrin: I haven't been registered to chicano park DAY in 4 years. Nothing special about parking your rider for a few hours and then go home. But you know you can roll through ANY day of the year. Im down for traffic or j street that day. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Big dogg its only the beginning wait til summer hits and the ladies b in g string bikinis showing off they hips n tits! Gona see if i can get some reserved parking at the beach :thumbsup:


Man wen we in traffic we make our own reserved parking spots haha ..Shyt we just pull up and park haah
Summer gonna be a good one.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Corona Chrome & Polish will be at San Diego's BIG 3 Auto Swap Meet
> Feb 21, 22, 23
> * SPACE EB8 *





Sounds good bro. See you there.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Sounds good bro. See you there.


Yeah stop by and say what's up. Matter of fact all you SD riderz on LIL stop by, It would be koo to meet everyone in person.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Yeah stop by and say what's up. Matter of fact all you SD riderz on LIL stop by, It would be koo to meet everyone in person.


Hell yea. Summer coming so it about that time to start crhoming our the riders yall.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Looking Ill Behavior... Shit I'm down for some Traffic as Well... J street will be the spot!!


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I wouldn't trip about chicano park DAY. . you got the whole YEAR :biggrin: I haven't been registered to chicano park DAY in 4 years. Nothing special about parking your rider for a few hours and then go home. But you know you can roll through ANY day of the year. Im down for traffic or j street that day. uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5:


aphustle said:


> Man wen we in traffic we make our own reserved parking spots haha ..Shyt we just pull up and park haah
> Summer gonna be a good one.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

On the Solo Tip... Illin'.... Where was the invite brother...:loco:



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :run:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:boink::fool2::drama:

\


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Big dogg its only the beginning wait til summer hits and the ladies b in g string bikinis showing off they hips n tits! Gona see if i can get some reserved parking at the beach :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*were over stocked.:chuck:
marzocchi # 9 gladias BMH corrected version.. 
so take advantage of this sale 165$. 
on sale for a limited time.:happysad:.
dont mis out on this deal..
1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1038433



Hahaha 

That was funny hah.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

aphustle said:


> Hahaha
> 
> That was funny hah.


What u up to this weekend bro..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> On the Solo Tip... Illin'.... Where was the invite brother...:loco:


Haha :h5: you know how it goes big dogg. When you just gota grab the keys and roll out n get lost out there. For next time though gona hit u up though and Hit traffic or the next time you fellas roll out let me know uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1038433


Haha this right here is truth. Had a girl that would trip over the stupidest shyt. "oh why you gota put rims on your car?!" "oh now you Gona just put in the hydraulics and paint the car?!" "why?!" "why does the music have to be so loud?!" "what's the point?!" . . .:facepalm: . . . needless to say, that girl got the boot haha Its the girls that come n go, but me rolling in a rider is a must haha uffin:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Haha this right here is truth. Had a girl that would trip over the stupidest shyt. "oh why you gota put rims on your car?!" "oh now you Gona just put in the hydraulics and paint the car?!" "why?!" "why does the music have to be so loud?!" "what's the point?!" . . .:facepalm: . . . needless to say, that girl got the boot haha Its the girls that come n go, but me rolling in a rider is a must haha uffin:


Amen...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea. Summer coming so it about that time to start crhoming our the riders yall.


Oh that's how you feel? Ok ok give me a couple paychecks an my income tax return and Ima try n get on yur level haha :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What u up to this weekend bro..


Same same ole...wake up with a hangover wash up the rider go cruiz then party at night ..gotta have some fun every now and then. Haha Wat up ..was goin down in the town


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Haha :h5: you know how it goes big dogg. When you just gota grab the keys and roll out n get lost out there. For next time though gona hit u up though and Hit traffic or the next time you fellas roll out let me know uffin:


Yup ..true that. 

Sometimes you just gotta get ur roll on..outta now where haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Amen...


Hey pal. 

U wanna cruiz tomorrow Saturday..? 

Hit my celly.

..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Oh that's how you feel? Ok ok give me a couple paychecks an my income tax return and Ima try n get on yur level haha :biggrin:


Hahah ..Shyt man ..I wanna be like you when I grow up...wish I had a rivi on juice..hahah 

But yea dogg..gonna be that time to start putting crohm here and there..

Nothing to fancy ...just some bling bling here and there haha


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Kandy chrome beat no weight ac blowing also for sale but in the mean time im at dave an busters right now in the rider


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Kandy chrome beat no weight ac blowing also for sale but in the mean time im at dave an busters right now in the rider


:h5: big dogg looks good. :nicoderm: shoulda invited ahead of time an I woulda rolled out man. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Kandy chrome beat no weight ac blowing also for sale but in the mean time im at dave an busters right now in the rider


Looking good mike..clean street car.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Kandy chrome beat no weight ac blowing also for sale but in the mean time im at dave an busters right now in the rider


And one the bumper


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone hitting downtown tonight?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got back frm the beach player. Hit u ina few n see if I go down there..gotta a party to go to after


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Last night was kool as Fuck.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

It was nice meeting and linking up with APHUSTLE and ILLBEHAVIOR>>>> Hitting Traffic and Klownin on dem Rice Rockets!!!:roflmao:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea looks good.

Shyt I was super faded last night. 

It was a koo night though...haha we was pullin up on all em rice rockets haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Traffic was down as always. Hit Everything we could and had a good time out there. Downtown, National City, FamBam, 94 the 5 the 805 Everything south of the 8. damn the homie had too much fun bending corners that he bent up his dayton with a curb check. fuck it though, that's what cars are for, they are meant to be driven. Didn't get home 'til 2:30 a.m. cuz its a mission to roll out here from way out in the boonies where I be at haha.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> It was nice meeting and linking up with APHUSTLE and ILLBEHAVIOR>>>> Hitting Traffic and Klownin on dem Rice Rockets!!!:roflmao:


Shyt was koo rolling with Rollerz Only C.C. 

That regal clean as Fuck G. 

Let me know when you guys want to roll out again.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Traffic was down as always. Hit Everything we could and had a good time out there. Downtown, National City, FamBam, 94 the 5 the 805 Everything south of the 8. damn the homie had too much fun bending corners that he bent up his dayton with a curb check. fuck it though, that's what cars are for, they are meant to be driven. Didn't get home 'til 2:30 a.m. cuz its a mission to roll out here from way out in the boonies
> where I be at haha.
> 
> 
> ...



Yea dogg Shyt was kool..ur rivi puttin in some work huh..yea we was out n bout all over daygo g. 

See if we roll out tm dogg. Hit my celly.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What up p1daily...

When is we gonna hit some traffic.. did u get that money..?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Super bowl need to win...coming soon I'm trying to b like u pal mayb ap we need to go to the casino


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea g. I hope u Winn big time dog. 

Yea we can go up to barona Viejas or any other casino n double up to the fullest...hit me up g.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea g. I hope u Winn big time dog.
> 
> Yea we can go up to barona Viejas or any other casino n double up to the fullest...hit me up g.


HELL YEAH G..WELL C ILL HIT U UP,SHIT IF I DO WIN PAL...WE GOING TO GO EAT PAL MY TREAT...:h5:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea thnx big dogg!!!

But barona b feeding me for free...u gonna be my plus one g.

They got good fuckin buffet...hell g ..

Hit me up n we link up dogg.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

.....!!!!
...!!yup we made it.... !!!...-/!!!. 

Stilll Rollin.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Damm4:00 am and we still here ...ballin!!!!!! SO FAR!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Barona the spot !!!......!!!+


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Chill Night for a Tuesday with APHUSTLIN and ILL BEHAVIOR!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> .....!!!!
> ...!!yup we made it.... !!!...-/!!!.
> 
> Stilll Rollin.





aphustle said:


> Damm4:00 am and we still here ...ballin!!!!!! SO FAR!!!!





aphustle said:


> Barona the spot !!!......!!!+


:thumbsup: damn dude time just fly's out there man. maybe cuz winning makes it fun or what but damn when you see the sunrise its time to go! haha :inout:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049857





MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049865


:roflmao: that is funny man haha for real though!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049905


:fool2:  haha paparazzi with ninja skills man! straight money shot right there! haha these girls got talent and lookin good! damn that was a good time man.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049913


Dam..good pics hahah I never saw u take pix dogg hahah...

Yea it was a chill as night ..dranked a lot...saw em lady's gettin naked and got paid big at casino..

Got home safe...priceless...down night..


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049857





MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049865


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:, Funny Shit Homie'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1049905



Damn every time i still stop n zoom in on this pic man haha :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha.. yea she was on back bumber ..haha

Them bitches was doing the dam thang..!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yo p1daily...was up g.

Man I went up to casino with 30 bucks and walked out with 200 cash ..


We gotta go n see was up.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Yo p1daily...was up g.
> 
> Man I went up to casino with 30 bucks and walked out with 200 cash ..
> 
> ...


Dam playa been on that ot..we need to go tho,I'm going to have to hit u up..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Whats happenin' my SD Riders!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Dam playa been on that ot..we need to go tho,I'm going to have to hit u up..


Yes sir..hit me up

I will front u a few benjamins homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Whats happenin' my SD Riders!!!


Was up player..how u living.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Livin' the Life brother.... Working and Raising these Kids...

.. Anything going down SuperBowl Sunday!!!!




aphustle said:


> Was up player..how u living.


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

I CANT FIND U ON INSTAGRAM IS IT JUST ME ??


sixonebubble said:


> Corona Chrome & Polish will be at San Diego's BIG 3 Auto Swap Meet
> Feb 21, 22, 23
> * SPACE EB8 *


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Whats happenin' my SD Riders!!!


man we just was workin' on the homies daily and said fuck it and instead of using the jacks to get the cars up we used the work truck to get the bitch up and do the maintenance haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Livin' the Life brother.... Working and Raising these Kids...
> 
> .. Anything going down SuperBowl Sunday!!!!



Hell yea...goin down Sunday!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> man we just was workin' on the homies daily and said fuck it and instead of using the jacks to get the cars up we used the work truck to get the bitch up and do the maintenance haha



Hahah yea that's that baller Shyt...gotta save money n make money..

I'm at casino now tryna get money for my interior haha...

Wish me luck fellas..I'm up a few benjamins...yea dat !!
..
.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Aright yall. I'm here for round 3 ..tRNA get this money...

Wish me luck!!!

.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

aphustle said:


> Aright yall. I'm here for round 3 ..tRNA get this money...
> 
> Wish me luck!!!
> 
> .


Good Luck Player!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Good Luck Player!!!


Thnx g. 

It was alright ..I lost 80.. I fucked up cauz I went up there sober..haha..

You rolling out tonight. ?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Gonna be out in the 69 if anybody wanna roll out letme know.. 

Gonna be good today..superbowl goin down inda town.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

...

Damm I got here like at 3 am...n I just now leavin at 7 am hahhaha...I won 380 cash so I guess it all good inda hood haha...interior for the 70 is ready...hhaha..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh Yeah... Makin that Money!!!.. No too Bad brother!!!!



aphustle said:


> ...
> 
> Damm I got here like at 3 am...n I just now leavin at 7 am hahhaha...I won 380 cash so I guess it all good inda hood haha...interior for the 70 is ready...hhaha..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea g. slowly making that money..

U Down for today..gonna b out n bout like at 8 pm


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s San Diego, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full.

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Yea g. slowly making that money..
> 
> U Down for today..gonna b out n bout like at 8 pm


Dog i picked up something for that 70 for that display haha I'll toss it your way when i roll down. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..
Orale kool..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn i went stupid at the tables man haha nickels inside super heavy haha fuck it. Ima do my taxes here in a hour and get back a cool $1200-1500 back and did some major overtime at work so the paycheck tomorrow is gona be heavy. Shyt was fun though :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Today and tomorrow Ima get the rivi cleaned up and ready for my cousin Tomas. He is having his highschool dance and asked if i can drop him and his date off at the dance in the rivi. Haha i said hell yea i ain't scared of driving haha its gona be at balboa park this Saturday. Ima try n get some pics uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

sicc1904 said:


> I CANT FIND U ON INSTAGRAM IS IT JUST ME ??


Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish

Thx


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Damn i went stupid at the tables man haha nickels inside super heavy haha fuck it. Ima do my taxes here in a hour and get back a cool $1200-1500 back and did some major overtime at work so the paycheck tomorrow is gona be heavy. Shyt was fun though :thumbsup:


Man must b nice..

Wish I lived the life of a baller.? 

I dont I have ever even held 1500 in my hands before hahaj


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Today and tomorrow Ima get the rivi cleaned up and ready for my cousin Tomas. He is having his highschool dance and asked if i can drop him and his date off at the dance in the rivi. Haha i said hell yea i ain't scared of driving haha its gona be at balboa park this Saturday. Ima try n get some pics  uffin:


Hell yea Saturday gonna b kool as Fuck.

Rollin ina rivi..bumbing the tunes


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Man must b nice..
> 
> Wish I lived the life of a baller.?
> 
> I dont I have ever even held 1500 in my hands before hahaj


Haha watever big dogg i remember u pulling out a couple racks for that 70 haha picking up cars like candy bars


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Dam i was out n about in the rivi making sure everything is good for this saturday and guess what. My dump for the front right wouldn't dump!

I was checking everything and looked over the wires and checked out the cylinders and springs and wires. 

Then i loosened the hose for the front right cylinder and it would go down easy
So im really wtf? :dunno:
I said well all that's left is the dump went bad already but its new.
So i opened the dump up and there was all this oil inside not allowing the dump to ground and open the dump so i found what was going on with it. All i had to do was clean up the oil and its working just fine. Haha glad its not a last minute thing. I was looking like a fool for a minute haha I would dump the front and only the drivers side would go down haha now we ready for saturday. I got the batts on charge right now. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahahah 

Is that a virgin Mary on the surf board hahaha


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got 2 12" polkaudio subs n a 1100 watts crunch amp asking $220 hit me up


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hahahahah
> 
> Is that a virgin Mary on the surf board hahaha


HAHA. yea dogg believe that! This right here was actually a big deal. The original work was done as a mosaic anonymously placed under a bridge overpass for the train. . Nobody claimed it and since it was placed on city property w/out permission the city publicly announced that it was going to be removed so the artist could Hopefully admit he was the artist and remove the artwork without destroying it. . . .for months it was debated whether or not art and free speech and everybody's right were going to the city to keep it. But in the end. . . Its the cities best interest to remove the "vandalism" . . . .the original artist removed the mosaic and it was temporarily placed in a restaurant until the property owner near the original site where it was first placed offered a permanent home for the mosaic. uffin: Im gona find the story online and post it up. I like the piece. Definitely Socal haha.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kbron82 said:


> Got 2 12" polkaudio subs n a 1100 watts crunch amp asking $220 hit me up


Man that pix on yo profile thingy look nice ass Fuck G.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Man that pix on yo profile thingy look nice ass Fuck G.


Thanx dog u know lil by lil getting there


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kbron82 said:


> Thanx dog u know lil by lil getting there


Fuck that's nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..

You all fellas looking good Klique C.C. to the top 

Always got nice cars.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:boink:KLIQUE lookin' Firme as Fuck!!! As ALways!!! :fool2::h5:


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea g.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

kbron82 said:


> Thanx dog u know lil by lil getting there


Clean clean clean man :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Looking good fellas nice variety of cars too uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SAN DIEGO 

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> SAN DIEGO
> 
> T
> T
> ...


That's Right! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pics look super good homie.

Thnx for the post. Good Shyt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


 Eewww wweee! Good lookin' Javi :h5:...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys ?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea g . The thnx go to u man..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

javib760 said:


>


Nice pictures :thumbsup: what cellphone is that you use? Haha jus 
kiddin man. What kind of camera is that? DSLR? pictures look good uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Man I was out in traffic n Shyt was off the chain..kool ppl out n bout..lady's showing love like always.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Pics look super good homie.
> 
> Thnx for the post. Good Shyt


 Sup Bro, Seen u out n about today. Recognized the nine from the pics on here...Sunday through Saturday straight rider shyt! Good Shyt Homie' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Sup Bro, Seen u out n about today. Recognized the nine from the pics on here...Sunday through Saturday straight rider shyt! Good Shyt Homie' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Was up big homie. Yea man u kno wen u wake or b home chilling n u get this feeling or drive that u just wanna get in ur Ryder n take off ... It's a great thing man.. see you out n bout big dogg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wish I could post up pix but can't do it through this cell phone..
!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:;


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Let's Hit Traffic on Sunday...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Anything good going on this weekend? :inout:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Let's Hit Traffic on Sunday...


Alright alright u know who comin' thru Ima get the afternoon off to roll out with ya fellas. Im on call but Ima tell'em i got to roll out, SD is callin' haha. I should be down in the city like 6:30-7:00 uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Alright alright u know who comin' thru Ima get the afternoon off to roll out with ya fellas. Im on call but Ima tell'em i got to roll out, SD is callin' haha. I should be down in the city like 6:30-7:00 uffin:


That's whats up!!! Where u wanna meet up?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​B T T M F T'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> That's whats up!!! Where u wanna meet up?


Wherever big dogg :biggrin: 

Santee, spring valley, downtown, chula vista, national city, otay, old town, mission bay, its all good with me. We Gona be rolling everything south of the 8 anyways haha downtown off the 94 @ the gas station is cool though 6:30-7? uffin: 

If anybody else want to click up n roll all y'all more than welcome uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ivan619 said:


> Anything good going on this weekend? :inout:


Traffic big dogg ....was out n bout today n daygo was thick.. hella ppl out n bout pimp..

Tm ima b out for a while . See was good hit yo boi up. !!

Daygo to the top ..!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Good shyt fellas :thumbsup: just got home n killing a cali burrito. :drama:

I know y'all fellas got good pics so post em! uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Post a pic of the burrito. Lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

cQUOTE=sixonebubble;19185042]Post a pic of the burrito. Lol[/QUOTE]

Hahaha ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Good shyt fellas :thumbsup: just got home n killing a cali burrito. :drama:
> 
> I know y'all fellas got good pics so post em! uffin:


My Shyt don't wanna post up pics dogg..

Other wise I would post a few traffic pix up g. 

But it was loo traffic last night though.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Post a pic of the burrito. Lol


:roflmao:

Didn't even think about that :facepalm:

Next time though I will and post it up for ya big dogg haha :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> My Shyt don't wanna post up pics dogg..
> 
> Other wise I would post a few traffic pix up g.
> 
> But it was loo traffic last night though.


I took these but tomas an Dany have better cameras for night shots and left the photos up to them. I seen them on Facebook so later on ima see if i can transfer them over here uffin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Posting these parts for my uncle if anyone is interested message me
upper and bottom wrapped chrome arms, steering rods, spindles, and few other parts for 65-67 impala

2 inch drop spindle disc conversion kit for 65-67 impala spindles, calipers, rotors and pads all new


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Ha Ha HA The Late Night Munchies!!!


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Good shyt fellas :thumbsup: just got home n killing a cali burrito. :drama:
> 
> I know y'all fellas got good pics so post em! uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Traffic Traffic Traffic.... :naughty:


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Tacos El Gordo Hit the Spot!!!



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SD RIDERZ LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pictures look hella good..

Good Shyt. Traffic was kool. This Saturday n Sunday going down again. 

See ya out there..


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:h5: :thumbsup:. Lookin Good fellas'


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> :h5: :thumbsup:. Lookin Good fellas'


Thnx big dogg..gotta keep on Rollin. Gotta enjoy life man..it too short. 

How's the rider big homie.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/switch.sd.1?fref=ts


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Media Event from Tuesday..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Cars out there looking good big dogg..

Good Shyt. 

See yall out there.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Thnx big dogg..gotta keep on Rollin. Gotta enjoy life man..it too short.
> 
> How's the rider big homie.


 Good Bro, Gracias! Jus doing some minor touches on it right now but it should be back out really soon ready for these SD streets again... :biggrin:' Ill be seeing all y'all soon though Bro... Mean while all y'all been the only ones pushin these Boards on here. Thats whats up Homie! :yes: Keep doin what y'all doing :thumbsup:... T T T for all the Homies on here.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

sikonenine said:


> Good Bro, Gracias! Jus doing some minor touches on it right now but it should be back out really soon ready for these SD streets again... :biggrin:' Ill be seeing all y'all soon though Bro... Mean while all y'all been the only ones pushin these Boards on here. Thats whats up Homie! :yes: Keep doin what y'all doing :thumbsup:... T T T for all the Homies on here.


Can't wait to go cruising with your Black Beauty... That Regal is Firme as Fuck!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1089233





MR.SKAMS said:


> Media Event from Tuesday..
> 
> View attachment 1089633





MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1089641


damn big dogg u doin the damn thing man :thumbsup: 

I see that green hat on the antenna haha nice touch for Mardi Gras uffin:

The ladies lookin' like they wana take a stroll around town in the rider! haha uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Corona Chrome & Polish will be at San Diego's BIG 3 Auto Swap Meet 
Feb 21, 22, 23
* SPACE EB8 *


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Can't wait to go cruising with your Black Beauty... That Regal is Firme as Fuck!!!


 Thanks! Yours looks hella sick too Dogg..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Thanks! Yours looks hella sick too Dogg..


Man one day wen I grow up I wanna be like u two..

I wanna have a all done car that is clean ass Fuck!!!!!!

Some day I will grow up...I hope...hahah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Thnx for posting up em pix g. Cars look good.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Good meeting everyone who came by the Corona Chrome & Polish booth. Still got lots of parts! Hit me up for that SD pricing. 619-251-9089


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone going to the parking lot tonight thinking qbout cruising out there


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been living in a parking lot for 3 days. lol


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Hiyas mikey,


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill probably go its been hella dead but im trying to See Whats up


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Im out here now with both riders qt fanmart


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​BUMP^


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Going down Next week!!!! FAT TUESDAY!!! 30 Lowriders from the SD will be participating in the MARDI GRAS PARADE 2014!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Going down Next week!!!! FAT TUESDAY!!! 30 Lowriders from the SD will be participating in the MARDI GRAS PARADE 2014!!!


Good lookin' out big dogg. If it weren't for fellas like you, I woulda never known about it and never woulda signed up. Keep connected SD and Post up your happenings and events. When we get together and post up the riders, ALL of SD looks good :thumbsup:

I'm lookin' forward to this one. Since for whatever reason, that day, these women out there just show off them titties for beads :wow:

I'm down for that! :biggrin:


had a good time out there last night kickin' it and had to support our local ladies at the gentleman's club haha the homie snapped a quick pic of one of the beautiful ladies showin' off her skills on the stage :boink:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Going down Next week!!!! FAT TUESDAY!!! 30 Lowriders from the SD will be participating in the MARDI GRAS PARADE 2014!!!



Helll yea

The Shyt is goin down..

Gonna b hella kool..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Good lookin' out big dogg. If it weren't for fellas like you, I woulda never known about it and never woulda signed up. Keep connected SD and Post up your happenings and events. When we get together and post up the riders, ALL of SD looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm lookin' forward to this one. Since for whatever reason, that day, these women out there just show off them titties for beads :wow:
> 
> ...



Hell yea..they was lovin it hah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea..they was lovin it hah


See ya Tuesday goes down again!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:'


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Got these 13's first $250 takes them. Tires are buffed and have good tread. Daily driver quality, one is ruff others are cool. 
I'm in spring valley call/text 619-251-9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^ $till got em^^^
619 251 9089


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got these Chrome Drive Shafts FOR SALE!
Call/text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Where's everybody at?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam 

My bust.. I'm out here poisening my liver with all these party bitches ...no joke..I gotta kick back on this party drinkin life..Shyt cost to much...

Ima hit u ina am bigg dogg..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> I got these Chrome Drive Shafts FOR SALE!
> Call/text 619 251 9089
> PAYPAL ready
> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o180/ccorona61/
> ...



Got dam thata sexy ass picture...them thangs look super good..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Sup fellas? Man i went through it with this rivi. Had my trailing arm break :banghead:

Im trying to get in this mardi gras parade but no way in hell ima get a new arm n bushing by tuesday :facepalm:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn WTF? did you overlock it? You are lucky u didn't rip off the differential ear (could have been worse)...Need to step ur game and get adjustables uppers and extend them mofos 1 inch.
:chuck:


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Sup fellas? Man i went through it with this rivi. Had my trailing arm break :banghead:
> 
> Im trying to get in this mardi gras parade but no way in hell ima get a new arm n bushing by tuesday :facepalm:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Sup fellas? Man i went through it with this rivi. Had my trailing arm break :banghead:
> 
> Im trying to get in this mardi gras parade but no way in hell ima get a new arm n bushing by tuesday :facepalm:



Oh dam...that's frm all that bumber checkin u doin..I told u to not put 5000 pounds of lead in ur trunk..hahaha 

Na gonna get that Shyt fix asap watch.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

http://facebook.com/luiesheadlightrestoration whats up fellas please check out my page if yall on facebook i do headlight restoration so all u cats with them lincolns we can restore headlights and tail lights on your dailys get them lights clear again.....we of






fer 8mo. warranty with all of our restorations located in chula vista ......


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

southsandiego said:


> http://facebook.com/luiesheadlightrestoration whats up fellas please check out my page if yall on facebook i do headlight restoration so all u cats with them lincolns we can restore headlights and tail lights on your dailys get them lights clear again.....we of
> View attachment 1108762
> fer 8mo. warranty with all of our
> restorations located in chula vista ......



Good Shyt big dog. Glad u still doin ur thing. 

I hope all is good wit you.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

yessir side hustles gotta stay busy hahahah


----------



## BoBo80 (Sep 22, 2011)

How do I get my car in the parade and all of that fat Tuesday festivities


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

BoBo80 said:


> How do I get my car in the parade and all of that fat Tuesday festivities


Dam big dogg wish i woulda seen this sooner and help ya out. But im in no way in charge of the event but as far as i know the registration ended last week Wednesday. Since everybody had to turn in their drivers license and copy of insurance i guess it takes a little time for them to organize everything.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Damn WTF? did you overlock it? You are lucky u didn't rip off the differential ear (could have been worse)...Need to step ur game and get adjustables uppers and extend them mofos 1 inch.
> :chuck:


Haha dam big baller what's your secret? I wana get like u with shine in the undercarriage too :thumbsup: 

You're right i gota quit fuckin around with these stock arms and grow up and get with the big dogs! Haha yea man its due to overlocking the rear. Didn't mean to but you know how this goes. Build it, break it, and fix it to get back out there uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Oh dam...that's frm all that bumber checkin u doin..I told u to not put 5000 pounds of lead in ur trunk..hahaha
> 
> Na gonna get that Shyt fix asap watch.


Haha dam put my secrets on blast why don't u? "Hey! ALL WEIGHT! NO GATE!" :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha...

Weight is the way to go hahaha...

Shyt see u tm dogg..

Ima be at ur house tm to get the 70 cut n buff..

Then its ready for the hydros !!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

southsandiego said:


> yessir side hustles gotta stay busy hahahah


Man ain't that the truth..well I got a car for u..

I just need to find time to head down there.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Weight is the way to go hahaha...
> 
> ...


Yea dogg that 70 gona be lookin sharp. Dam u ready to get it lifted? Already? :thumbsup: Man u make it look easy! Making me feel like i gota catch up! uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Still Got these 13's first $250 takes them. Tires are buffed and have good tread. Daily driver quality, one is ruff others are cool. 
I'm in spring valley call/text 619-251-9089


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Post a pic of the burrito. Lol


Haha just got home and killing another burrito so i had to post up the pic :thumbsup:

Good time yesterday fellas

Glad to see all the people that made it and the fellas that couldn't well don't trip, we hope u make it next time. We got the whole summer to go :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Post them Pics Riderz!!!



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Haha just got home and killing another burrito so i had to post up the pic :thumbsup:
> 
> Good time yesterday fellas
> 
> Glad to see all the people that made it and the fellas that couldn't well don't trip, we hope u make it next time. We got the whole summer to go :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

RollerZ Only San Diego Doing the Damn Thing Last Night!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea 

Last night was the shit !!!!!

It was poppin off ina major way..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah It was Pimpin'!!! Big Time!!!




aphustle said:


> Hell yea
> 
> Last night was the shit !!!!!
> 
> It was poppin off ina major way..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Shout out to Switch C.C. who coordinated the Event and for the invite!!!
Cabrones M.C. with the Bad Ass Harleys!!!
Along with Individuals, City, Latin Touch, New Wave, Bombas, and AP HUStle and Ill Behavior!!!
And Anybody else I missed!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SD WAS LOOKIN' FIRME LAST NIGHT!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1113514


:wow:


:boink:

:worship:

haha look at you doin it big!!! damn man you got the spotlight! one day I want to be on that level!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

pics of the riders as we clicked up at the park before the parade


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

we then cruised from the park to downtown hittin' the streets and thanks to CABRONES M.C. for helpin' get through :thumbsup: 

Got some pics as we pulled in and staged for the parade uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

We got there super early and it seemed like a ghost town


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

but the sun went down and people started showin' up and it was on an CRAKIN'!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Shout out to Switch C.C. who coordinated the Event and for the invite!!!
> Cabrones M.C. with the Bad Ass Harleys!!!
> Along with Individuals, City, Latin Touch, Bombas, and AP HUStle and Ill Behavior!!!
> And Anybody else I missed!


x2 Thanks again for passing the word down the grapevine. :thumbsup:

We had bags an bags of beads and I was thinking "No way I'ma get rid of all these damn beads!" haha damn I ran out 3/4 of the way so I just started to hit the switch haha people out there have mad love for the riders


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool pics!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: That's what's up! :thumbsup: :h5: Looks like all of y'all had a lot of fun! :yes:...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

It was off the hook g.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Shout out to Switch C.C. who coordinated the Event and for the invite!!!
> Cabrones M.C. with the Bad Ass Harleys!!!
> Along with Individuals, City, Latin Touch, New Wave, Bombas, and AP HUStle and Ill Behavior!!!
> And Anybody else I missed!


Yessir..thnx to u dogg we heard n got inda mix..

Thanx to all the clubs that came out..it was live out there . Thnx


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> It was off the hook g.


damn it was a good one. I remember lookin' back an see you rollin' on 3, slam it, then hit the next corner for the whole dam stretch haha :thumbsup: that lincoln put in work. didnt get a chance to take any pictures since driving and hittin' the switch and throwin' beads is a mission


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> damn it was a good one. I remember lookin' back an see you rollin' on 3, slam it, then hit the next corner for the whole dam stretch haha :thumbsup: that lincoln put in work. didnt get a chance to take any pictures since driving and hittin' the switch and throwin' beads is a mission



Hell yea dogg..the Lincoln was puttin in some work..I kno it all over YouTube by now hahag...

Shyt man I was hittin switches..driving..throwing beads..being the dj ..tryn to not crash ..lookin at em hoes ..all at once ..took some skill haha shyt was live Though hagah


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice pictures... :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That looks kool bro..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody wanna get into some traffic n bend corners tonight? 

Hit me up.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


Looks like fun


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea 

Diego on top


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

drockone619 said:


> That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:
> 
> yup


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

619 TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:
> ...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:
> ...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

theonegodchose said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:
> ...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:
> ...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


> drockone619 said:
> 
> 
> > That New Lowrider Mag got mofo's :inout:
> ...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

*i*

tell that broad to move


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

theonegodchose said:


> :boink:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

theonegodchose said:


>



That's Wats up..proud of u bigg dogg. Looking good and u got the fam in there . Nice.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Still Got these 13's $250 takes them. Tires are buffed and have good tread. Daily driver quality, one is ruff others are cool. 
I'm in spring valley call/text 619-251-9089


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


>


TTT :h5:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

theonegodchose said:


>



:drama::h5:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Lookin Real Good Straight Gamers!!!!



theonegodchose said:


> tell that broad to move


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

theonegodchose said:


>


CongratZ on the Feature!!! Straight Game to the Motha Fuckin' Top!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Lookin Real Good Straight Gamers!!!!




X97..x70..x69


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Ttt for all daygo riders..

Anybody wanna cruiz tm..

Taco Tuesday night


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

theonegodchose said:


>


Hell yea thats one fine 5 nine :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Wat it doo!!


Dam dude i been trying to put in work on the rivi but been super busy at work, been having to put in major over time. Had to travel t
o Ventura oxnard area not too long ago and with traffic it took 4 hours to get there. I was tired :420:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Dam dude i been trying to put in work on the rivi but been super busy at work, been having to put in major over time. Had to travel t
> o Ventura oxnard area not too long ago and with traffic it took 4 hours to get there. I was tired :420:



You out there gettin that money though..

Big ballin..hagah 

The rivi Rollin though ..puttin in work for the big bad SD.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

MR.SKAMS said:


> CongratZ on the Feature!!! Straight Game to the Motha Fuckin' Top!!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1127345


Haha check it out! :thumbsup: the homie rollin' through the parade uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Throwback Thursday My Ninja....:ninja:




ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Haha check it out! :thumbsup: the homie rollin' through the parade uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahah 

Thanx for the upload..guess that was the only moment that the car wasn't on three haha


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Hahaha U know the LAYITLOW rules brother...Pics or it didn't happen! hahahahahhaa j/k




aphustle said:


> Hahah
> 
> Thanx for the upload..guess that was the only moment that the car wasn't on three haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahah.. Wher u get that picture..at the mardi graw website??

Man with all the action going on I had to handle a lotta stuff in that car all by myself. Hhaha..I wish I didtake pix though..


It was a kool night. 

Wat u Doin tonight dogg.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

It was on flicker I believe... That night was sick... you coulda had the white girls but u wanted to ride solo bolo big doggg.

Imma hit the gym tonight..Rider is outta commission till Sat...busted a ball joint on Sunday on the way back from a Baptism in Old Town Church...I was klownin tho'



aphustle said:


> Hahah.. Wher u get that picture..at the mardi graw website??
> 
> Man with all the action going on I had to handle a lotta stuff in that car all by myself. Hhaha..I wish I didtake pix though..
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Must b nice..

Ok kool. Hit me up..see was up.?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

What's up SD...Just wanna let SD People know..I got the okay to start a new and up coming...OneLife CC San Diego Chapter. ..see you guys around. ..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's was up. 

Glad you gonna be out n bout big homie.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1127345





MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1127737
> [ ​TTMFT... Bump!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

had me laughin' :roflmao:

lookin' good though big dogg :thumbsup: looks like it was a perfect day to just take a stroll around the block uffin:

hope you get the rider back up soon. sucks when stuff breaks and you cant cruise it. hate it when you get that itch you cant scratch


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

THEE805RAIDER said:


> What's up SD...Just wanna let SD People know..I got the okay to start a new and up coming...OneLife CC San Diego Chapter. ..see you guys around. ..


:thumbsup: good luck uffin:

hope it all goes well and see ya fellas around. its always nice to see more and more riders out here. uffin:

OneLife CC San Diego TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..

I heard that..!!

Always good to get more riders..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^ Cool shot ^^^


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. ..


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

The Saturday morning Bump! 

Enjoy the weekend fellas...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Saturday marnin..dam I just woke up...haha

Long ass night..

Party Patty day today.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wish I could three wheel like Mr. Skams.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Saturday marnin..dam I just woke up...haha
> 
> Long ass night..
> 
> Party Patty day today.


 LOL' :biggrin:



aphustle said:


> Wish I could three wheel like Mr. Skams.


 X 86'


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Still Got these 13's first $250 takes them. Tires are buffed and have good tread. Daily driver quality, one is ruff others are cool. 
I'm in spring valley call/text 619-251-9089


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm..


Thnx for the video post homie...

Wish we had a update on it or something so a few other riderz could of joined...there's a few cats who still do shows and parades and still put it down on a regular basis...

But glad homie doin the mural making the park look legit!!

Thnx bro !!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> Thnx for the video post homie...
> ...


x2

Funny how people only think about chicano park DAY and forget about it the rest of the year. People have their car club meetings there. The council has their meetings there. People just get together on a nice day and take the family out to hang out at chicano park. uffin:

People just love the hype.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Even post up when it rains


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

aphustle said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> Thnx for the video post homie...
> ...


You got it, thanks for the compliment. I don't organize the Car show on Chicano Park Day but I've been riding long enough to know come the 2nd week of Jan that I got get on the at website to register my car if I want to be in the car show portion of the celebration. Always remember 2nd week of Jan get on that website. I haven't had my car in the show for the last 4 years but I go to support every Chicano Park Day even if I'm working I making a point to show up.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Even post up when it rains


No one forgets about Chicano Park, I see people there all the time when I go. Chicano Park Day is not about hype but about a celebration of the park. 
.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


> You got it, thanks for the compliment. I don't organize the Car show on Chicano Park Day but I've been riding long enough to know come the 2nd week of Jan that I got get on the at website to register my car if I want to be in the car show portion of the celebration. Always remember 2nd week of Jan get on that website. I haven't had my car in the show for the last 4 years but I go to support every Chicano Park Day even if I'm working I making a point to show up.


Yes sir. Gotta stop by n show love. Everybody knows those spots get taken up quick..and it be by outter towners.. but I see the angle n y it is done like that...I don't agree with it. But it is Wat it is..

Ok bro see u at Chicano park day..a lot of us are also gonna b at J st..
..I love to drive my riders so ima be back and fourth cruizin n hittin all the spots. !


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Even post up when it rains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


Good pix


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>



Like always cars looking real good.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMN THIS THREAD IS CRACKIN TODAY!!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE VIDEO X-Man!!! :wave: :h5:



xavierthexman said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:boink: Klique Klique... Bang Bang :guns:


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:fool2:That 3 is Nasty!!! :bowrofl:


tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


Firme' Pic Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

X97


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo..anyone in traffic tonight. 

Hit me up.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo!!!

!

How that baller life treatin yall fellas..

I see ya Mr Skams.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What's up AP... How is that Hustle Life? Anything going down this weekend?




aphustle said:


> Wat it doo!!!
> 
> !
> 
> ...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have hydro parts for sale?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Anyone have hydro parts for sale?


What you looking for Player?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Anyone have hydro parts for sale?


Big Kids got it on stock ....everything!!!!

Or if you too far Bottoms up got it..

U want they's number?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What's up AP... How is that Hustle Life? Anything going down this weekend?


Sup g. 

Hustle life goin koo. I'm tryna decide if I should pick a ss 68 impala..not sure yet..

Let me kno if u free this weekend g.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

San Diego State!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MR.SKAMS said:


> NICE VIDEO X-Man!!! :wave: :h5:


THANK YOU Sir! See you at CHicano Park.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

aphustle said:


> Big Kids got it on stock ....everything!!!!
> 
> Or if you too far Bottoms up got it..
> 
> U want they's number?


Yes and address if possible


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## luissd (Feb 11, 2013)

6194666388 call anytime after 12 
9178 birch st spring valley


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Thnx for the info g..

Who gonna b in traffic tonight..??


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn wish i knew ahead of time since I'm on call and I'd have the rivi put back together. The trunk is super nasty right now. Still gota build the beauty panels. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

It's kool g. There's alaways another day g..


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


>



TTT 

For homie ...

Wish I had money for a big body!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

So Im rolling around san Diego for work and i run across this fishtank with original sunroof and rolling on cragar star wires. . . In the rain. . .I thought to myself its nice to see that someone is trying or appreciates these buckets just as much as I do. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha yep.

U on call tonight?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Not tonight big dogg we'll see what pops off. Gettin a couple beers sounds good to me.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T T^


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

WT it doo..


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Arizona brother... Gonna be crackin' out there... Couldn't make it myself but the bROthers heading out today 




aphustle said:


> WT it doo..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Arizona brother... Gonna be crackin' out there... Couldn't make it myself but the bROthers heading out today


Must be nice! Wish i could go to the Arizona super show. RO be active with it! :thumbsup:

Post up those pics of cars and ladies! uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Perfect for a BALLER ON A BUDGET!

Still Got these 13's, $250 OBO. Tires are buffed and have good tread. Daily driver quality, one is ruff others are cool. 
I'm in spring valley call/text 619-251-9089


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> So Im rolling around san Diego for work and i run across this fishtank with original sunroof and rolling on cragar star wires. . . In the rain. . .I thought to myself its nice to see that someone is trying or appreciates these buckets just as much as I do. uffin:


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*SOLD!*



sixonebubble said:


> Perfect for a BALLER ON A BUDGET!
> 
> Still Got these 13's, $250 OBO. Tires are buffed and have good tread. Daily driver quality, one is ruff others are cool.
> I'm in spring valley call/text 619-251-9089


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​BUMP!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Sup sikonenine... yall gonna go to Chicano PArk or J STreet?



sikonenine said:


> ​BUMP!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Sup sikonenine... yall gonna go to Chicano PArk or J STreet?


 Wuddup Bro' hittin up Jst. but ill at least cruise thru Chicano for sure. Hope to see u there! Where u gonna b at?


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Wuddup Bro' hittin up Jst. but ill at least cruise thru Chicano for sure. Hope to see u there! Where u gonna b at?


when is chicano park day


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Chicano park on the 19th homeboy...hope to have my car back by then so we can hit Jst after show


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> when is chicano park day





jojo67 said:


> Chicano park on the 19th homeboy...hope to have my car back by then so we can hit Jst after show



Saturday April 19th, :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Sounds Good sikonenine.. Gonna do the same... dip threw CP and hit some switches and then roll out to J Street. See you there 




sikonenine said:


> Wuddup Bro' hittin up Jst. but ill at least cruise thru Chicano for sure. Hope to see u there! Where u gonna b at?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

19TH EVERYBODY GOING TO J ST....LETS ROLL OUT SD


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

jst it is endless custom just to loww. Wi'll be out so any one want to get hop come get it.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc will be.rolling thru Chicano Park and roll to Jst.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Jst. it is...:thumbsup:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Crowd of sd will be at j st April 19th.. Also come thru June 1st


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

djxsd said:


> Crowd of sd will be at j st April 19th.. Also come thru June 1st


 TTT! Sounds good Homies... :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Rollerz Only San Diego will be at this event. Come out to Oceanside California and help support EOPS.

Extended Opportunity Programs and Services (EOPS) is a state funded program designed to recruit and retain students who are economically, socially and educationally disadvantaged. EOPS assists students in the development of their potential ability through academic support and financial assistance. The services of EOPS are designed to give students individualized attention and support to improve their chances for success.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice!

http://vimeo.com/72871987


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

djxsd said:


> Crowd of sd will be at j st April 19th.. Also come thru June 1st


TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i got a homie looking for a clean/workable OG radiator, not aftermarket, for a '64.
i know its a long shot, but worth a try.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​BUMP!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Who's all going to Jst on saturday. ?


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> i got a homie looking for a clean/workable OG radiator, not aftermarket, for a '64.
> i know its a long shot, but worth a try.


 I might have one. I will check tonight.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

matthew64 said:


> I might have one. I will check tonight.



orale thanks!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> Who's all going to Jst on saturday. ?



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ill be on my motorcycle through chicano park then to j st... my 62 wont be done


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> ill be on my motorcycle through chicano park then to j st... my 62 wont be done


 WONT BE DONE????????????????????????????? HHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THERE'S BIGJOE WITH THAT LONG MONEY!!!!! :facepalm: MUST BE NICE BIG HOMIE


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Is it Saturday Yet? :x:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

CJAY said:


> WONT BE DONE????????????????????????????? HHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THERE'S BIGJOE WITH THAT LONG MONEY!!!!! :facepalm: MUST BE NICE BIG HOMIE


doin a g body rear end swap. I don't like it being a trailer queen...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> doin a g body rear end swap. I don't like it being a trailer queen...


 what's wrong with the rear end you had??


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Stock rear end with the wishbone not centered right and throws off the whole drive line plus if I move the wishbone I will have to rechrome it so I might as well change it out completely


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Jst. was firme yesterday! lots of clean rides, great atmosphere. the weather was perfect!

anyone with pics, please post. Happy Easter San Diego!!!!!!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE SAN DIEGO posted at the ParK and KLIQUE CLUBHOUSE..












JAPÓN IS POSTED AT THE KLIQUE CLUB HOUSE!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

It was Crackin All Weekend!!! Chicano Park, J Street, and Traffic!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> It was Crackin All Weekend!!! Chicano Park, J Street, and Traffic!!


yes sir! :thumbsup:

finally gettin a second to post some pics from the weekend. Traffic was good all weekend. we rolled through the park around 10-11 and we didnt even register and still got a spot at the park haha. San Diego was lookin' super sharp this weekend! uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

After chicano park we dip out and check out J st and it was super live out there too. It was nice to see the riders out and about all over San Diegouffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Then J st got shutdown by the five-oh. They blocked it off at the street entrance as well as the main parking lot entrance. The city was not interested in having so many riders out there causing chaos haha we were just trying to have a good time out here. So we rolled out like 5-6 and hit traffic downtown and got some grub we went to hooters. couldnt find parking out on the street it was super busy so we parked in the parking structure. we clicked up with the fellas and it was crackin' out there. The padres just beat the giants, and it was a holiday weekend so there were tourists from EVERYWHERE and the sidewalks were packed. People out there cheering, taking pictures man they showed nothin' but love for SD! uffin:











































































check out the homie danny three wheeling and the cops just lettin' him do his thing haha 



















the bigg homie daffy lookin' sharp! :thumbsup:










big dogg jimmie and tomas rollin' too :thumbsup:










posted up at 4th an B.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

man I didnt get home til 5:30 am and and you know I cant finish a good day full of traffic without good food so I swing by the local food spot and pick up my late night cali burrito haha uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Easter Sunday seemed like everybody was out! I was rollin on the south 5 near seaworld drive and could see the parks/ beaches were so packed they were setting up tents in the parking lot! haha so you know the beaches were gona be full and traffic was gona be super nice! uffin:




























The homie lorenzo and AP were both pullin' a 3 but I pulled my camera out and took the pic just as lorenzo put it down. I said to myself dam I aint puttin' my phone away no more. haha I missed that one























































































































mario's cafe con leche lookin' good










jose's dodge lookin super clean


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

statutory and freshly squeezed havin a good time clownin' around














































Then after the beach, we said well its done out here and dipped out to downtown for some more traffic haha uffin:



























































































those were the last pics I had a chance to take. we got chased off by the five-oh from downtown but it was 8pm so we roll out to the hops and didnt take any more pics. It was cool Man Easter weekend was nice. nice to meet some of you out there too. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

We were on a good one yesterday! I was done for the night and ready to crash out. But dude gets an itch and decides to go to viejas! @ 1am haha. So we take the undercover car and we dip out. Soon as we get to the reservation we get tailed by viejas security and dude has the bright idea to shake em off. . Twice! That just pissed em off! We park it and walk inside walk around and they closed down most of the tables and wouldn't open them back up, we were saying things like "i knew we shoulda went to barona" haha! Which irritated them even MORE. So what gave us the idea we were red flagged and watched like hawks was when we started to walk towards the door and security steps in front of us and asks "hey are you leaving right now? whose driving?" and i said " i don't know, but before i do, i feel like we should get something to grub first" and we just turn around and quickly head to the cafe. We both knew that something was up and decided to order something while we planned our escape route. So i get a burger and dude gets a country fried steak. While we wait for the food dude gets the urge to just go check on the car and splits.

Im waiting for a bit and the food gets to the table and still AP don't get back and decide well something is happening and decide to start eating and the waitress asks "where is you're friend? Winning at the machines?" and I just laugh but Im still waiting and decide to get dudes food into a to go box. I knew then something was unfolding, something really bad and Im just waiting thinking of what to do next. still at the cafe table after I get the food in the to go box. I notice security walks by the table without making eye contact, but you know how you get the feeling when someone is watching you with their peripherals. Security didnt say anything and kept walking. 3 minutes later he does another pass. I knew they were just keeping a tab on me since they tripped out when we "split up" 

Just as the waitress hands me the check, here shows up AP with a pissed expression. "They tried to get me." I said "who? Get you for what?" "security, I didn't make it 5 steps past the front door and I was stopped and they had 3 security SUV's pull up. They wanted to know if I was driving, I said no comment to everything. They threatened to call the sheriffs and kept calm and said do what you have to do"
so Then AP calmly mentions to the security guard that he just ordered breakfast, its payed for and would really just like to go back and sit down and finish the meal before it gets cold. Security let him go back inside.

At this point we had to think of something quick! Security is trying to get us wrapped up for DUI! . . Then freakin' genius AP said "Aight big dogg, here is what we're gona do. You got triple A tows left? "I have 3." "Ok call them and request a tow from Viejas to the pad in Point Loma. Let triple A know the transmission wont go past 35 mph and it slips. (even though the car runs fine) Let triple A know we'll be waiting near the third driveway of the parking lot. That way we just flag down the driver at the third driveway and we dont have to get near the car because security is going to be waiting for us at the car and the front entrance and get towed home. No DUI, No arrest, we get outta here." . . ."freakin' genius" Triple A said they will arrive in about 45 minutes. Now we just have to kill some time and sneak outta here and decide it best to do a big circle around the casino. just wander around and move to a rear exit making security move away from our intended exit and then scramble back towards our real exit.

The distraction worked! Our escape route was clear, as we walk past the door out into the open we could see security with their golf carts patrolling in the distance but no SUV's. Perfect. We walk closely to the walls and try to stay in the dark areas. We heard someone calling from far behind us but didnt bother turning around, we cant slow down, cant be stopped and questioned. We make it past two parking lots and stop short of the third parking lot where we parked the car. From a distance and hidden in the shadows we try and make a visual on our car and see 2 security SUV's blocking in the car. haha they mad we keep shakin' em off. Then we hear a diesel motor approach. Our savior. Never have I enjoyed the sound of a truck as much as I did at this moment in my life haha.

We hopped inside the cab of the truck and led the driver toward our car. He asked why the security guards were blocking the car in and we let him know they are mad and trying to bust us and these security guards swear they're cops. He just laughs it off.

oh man and you guys shoulda seen the look of confusion and anger the security had when the truck backed up to the car. One guard walked up to the driver door of the truck and asked "are you here for the crown vic?" driver said "yes sir, I was dispatched by triple A" haha so the security guards move outta the way haha. So when the driver loads up the vehicle security was trying to convince the driver to drop the vehicle because its not broken. haha assholes. The driver replied "Well sir, who can say its not broken but the owner? They requested the service and I am here to assist." When we the car finally got loaded and we were headed back home, it was the best feeling. when we got back to the homies pad thats when I took this picture haha didnt get back til 6am this morning uffin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

javib760 said:


>



Thanks for the pics javier :thumbsup: you're pics always lookin good. You should post the rest up! I see big Joe having a good time rolling the G'd up Harley! uffin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> We were on a good one yesterday! I was done for the night and ready to crash out. But dude gets an itch and decides to go to viejas! @ 1am haha. So we take the undercover car and we dip out. Soon as we get to the reservation we get tailed by viejas security and dude has the bright idea to shake em off. . Twice! That just pissed em off! We park it and walk inside walk around and they closed down most of the tables and wouldn't open them back up, we were saying things like "i knew we shoulda went to barona" haha! Which irritated them even MORE. So what gave us the idea we were red flagged and watched like hawks was when we started to walk towards the door and security steps in front of us and asks "hey are you leaving right now? whose driving?" and i said " i don't know, but before i do, i feel like we should get something to grub first" and we just turn around and quickly head to the cafe. We both knew that something was up and decided to order something while we planned our escape route. So i get a burger and dude gets a country fried steak. While we wait for the food dude gets the urge to just go check on the car and splits.
> 
> Im waiting for a bit and the food gets to the table and still AP don't get back and decide well something is happening and decide to start eating and the waitress asks "where is you're friend? Winning at the machines?" and I just laugh but Im still waiting and decide to get dudes food into a to go box. I knew then something was unfolding, something really bad and Im just waiting thinking of what to do next. still at the cafe table after I get the food in the to go box. I notice security walks by the table without making eye contact, but you know how you get the feeling when someone is watching you with their peripherals. Security didnt say anything and kept walking. 3 minutes later he does another pass. I knew they were just keeping a tab on me since they tripped out when we "split up"
> 
> ...


damn. good story. fuck them security guards


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

that's mastermind shit right there!! Damn good story :thumbsup:


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> We were on a good one yesterday! I was done for the night and ready to crash out. But dude gets an itch and decides to go to viejas! @ 1am haha. So we take the undercover car and we dip out. Soon as we get to the reservation we get tailed by viejas security and dude has the bright idea to shake em off. . Twice! That just pissed em off! We park it and walk inside walk around and they closed down most of the tables and wouldn't open them back up, we were saying things like "i knew we shoulda went to barona" haha! Which irritated them even MORE. So what gave us the idea we were red flagged and watched like hawks was when we started to walk towards the door and security steps in front of us and asks "hey are you leaving right now? whose driving?" and i said " i don't know, but before i do, i feel like we should get something to grub first" and we just turn around and quickly head to the cafe. We both knew that something was up and decided to order something while we planned our escape route. So i get a burger and dude gets a country fried steak. While we wait for the food dude gets the urge to just go check on the car and splits.
> 
> Im waiting for a bit and the food gets to the table and still AP don't get back and decide well something is happening and decide to start eating and the waitress asks "where is you're friend? Winning at the machines?" and I just laugh but Im still waiting and decide to get dudes food into a to go box. I knew then something was unfolding, something really bad and Im just waiting thinking of what to do next. still at the cafe table after I get the food in the to go box. I notice security walks by the table without making eye contact, but you know how you get the feeling when someone is watching you with their peripherals. Security didnt say anything and kept walking. 3 minutes later he does another pass. I knew they were just keeping a tab on me since they tripped out when we "split up"
> 
> ...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> We were on a good one yesterday! I was done for the night and ready to crash out. But dude gets an itch and decides to go to viejas! @ 1am haha. So we take the undercover car and we dip out. Soon as we get to the reservation we get tailed by viejas security and dude has the bright idea to shake em off. . Twice! That just pissed em off! We park it and walk inside walk around and they closed down most of the tables and wouldn't open them back up, we were saying things like "i knew we shoulda went to barona" haha! Which irritated them even MORE. So what gave us the idea we were red flagged and watched like hawks was when we started to walk towards the door and security steps in front of us and asks "hey are you leaving right now? whose driving?" and i said " i don't know, but before i do, i feel like we should get something to grub first" and we just turn around and quickly head to the cafe. We both knew that something was up and decided to order something while we planned our escape route. So i get a burger and dude gets a country fried steak. While we wait for the food dude gets the urge to just go check on the car and splits.
> 
> Im waiting for a bit and the food gets to the table and still AP don't get back and decide well something is happening and decide to start eating and the waitress asks "where is you're friend? Winning at the machines?" and I just laugh but Im still waiting and decide to get dudes food into a to go box. I knew then something was unfolding, something really bad and Im just waiting thinking of what to do next. still at the cafe table after I get the food in the to go box. I notice security walks by the table without making eye contact, but you know how you get the feeling when someone is watching you with their peripherals. Security didnt say anything and kept walking. 3 minutes later he does another pass. I knew they were just keeping a tab on me since they tripped out when we "split up"
> 
> ...


 Thats what i'm talkin bout! Good work fellas...:thumbsup: This Sh.. right here had me straight concentrating...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

oh shit?!jajajajajaja,lol a and i,much luv,100,:wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Luzitas Sunday Menudo this Sunday, 4/27. 9am-1pm :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> We were on a good one yesterday! I was done for the night and ready to crash out. But dude gets an itch and decides to go to viejas! @ 1am haha. So we take the undercover car and we dip out. Soon as we get to the reservation we get tailed by viejas security and dude has the bright idea to shake em off. . Twice! That just pissed em off! We park it and walk inside walk around and they closed down most of the tables and wouldn't open them back up, we were saying things like "i knew we shoulda went to barona" haha! Which irritated them even MORE. So what gave us the idea we were red flagged and watched like hawks was when we started to walk towards the door and security steps in front of us and asks "hey are you leaving right now? whose driving?" and i said " i don't know, but before i do, i feel like we should get something to grub first" and we just turn around and quickly head to the cafe. We both knew that something was up and decided to order something while we planned our escape route. So i get a burger and dude gets a country fried steak. While we wait for the food dude gets the urge to just go check on the car and splits.
> 
> Im waiting for a bit and the food gets to the table and still AP don't get back and decide well something is happening and decide to start eating and the waitress asks "where is you're friend? Winning at the machines?" and I just laugh but Im still waiting and decide to get dudes food into a to go box. I knew then something was unfolding, something really bad and Im just waiting thinking of what to do next. still at the cafe table after I get the food in the to go box. I notice security walks by the table without making eye contact, but you know how you get the feeling when someone is watching you with their peripherals. Security didnt say anything and kept walking. 3 minutes later he does another pass. I knew they were just keeping a tab on me since they tripped out when we "split up"
> 
> ...


 shit had me on the edge of my seat. ..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

..

Dam that was a crazy night...felt like we was escaping prison...Shyt we did it though..no DUI Fuck them bored ass security guards...them idiots got out smarted by two drunk homies hahah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> It was Crackin All Weekend!!! Chicano Park, J Street, and Traffic!!




Super great fucking weekend...

Thanks ill behavior for posting up the 100 pictures g. We need that haha
Javi you too man...every car looks firme in ur pix g.

Traffic was off the hook that weekend also..

See ya out n bout ppl.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

chevyjohn said:


> Luzitas Sunday Menudo this Sunday, 4/27. 9am-1pm :thumbsup:


See u guys there..

Should be a good turn out.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> ..
> 
> Dam that was a crazy night...felt like we was escaping prison...Shyt we did it though..no DUI Fuck them bored ass security guards...them idiots got out smarted by two drunk homies hahah


Escape from Alcatraz :run:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,bump,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Whats up with tomorrow jstreet and swift show whats the plan is anyone going


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

CLEANING THE 69 RIGHT NOW GETTING READY WING PARK THEN TACO SHOP AFTER MAYB TAKE IN TRAFFIC


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

OLDIE BUT GOODIE WAKE UP TO THIS SHIT CLEANING THE RIDE


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Anything going on tonight???
1


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

luissd said:


> 6194666388 call anytime after 12
> 9178 birch st spring valley


Bottom ups phone ?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

try 619 813 6467.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone got a cuteface lincoln 95-97 for sale got cash in hand can buy today


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Whoze Rolling to Old Town this Weekend?


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Whoze Rolling to Old Town this Weekend?


The crowd of sd will be there.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Anyone got a cuteface lincoln 95-97 for sale got cash in hand can buy today


No, but I got another 95 Cadillac Fleetwood FRAME for sale $100.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

ANOTHER LATE ONE!

Had another late one wednesday drinking beer and brandy boilermakers! :barf:

but the best part was stopping by the strip club and catch some titty action! :boink:

the homie caught these spy camera pics cuz he a ninja for real! had these bills stacked up and keisha asked "what are you building?" the homie says "a house so you can lay in girl!" haha Keisha was lovin' it. man we clown too much out here. :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

HHaj jahah 

That was a good one right there.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Big dogg don't know how u get those pics. Whenever i pull out the camera, they ask me to put the phone away. Dam its cool though least u got them.


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> man I didnt get home til 5:30 am and and you know I cant finish a good day full of traffic without good food so I swing by the local food spot and pick up my late night cali burrito haha uffin:


Looking good guys


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking to sell a 61-64 chrome rear end I just pulled out of my 62 impala chrome reinforced it will need one of the seals on the left drum but looks and works good


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn that was fast:sprint:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

The Super Spy Flickas... I was Rollin' with this
_
"what are you building?" the homie says "a house so you can lay in girl!" 

_


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> ANOTHER LATE ONE!
> 
> Had another late one wednesday drinking beer and brandy boilermakers! :barf:
> 
> ...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!*
Front & Rear CHROME Drums
Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala

Call/text/PM for compatibility 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
or check me out on the web coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> TTT


Wat it dooo


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Got some TIRE PORN coming for u riderz

U know how we do .. Pix or it didn't happen ha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Got some TIRE PORN coming for u riderz
> 
> U know how we do .. Pix or it didn't happen ha


haha :thumbsup:

some TIRE PORNO :boink:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Part duece!! :fool2:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Few pictures from chicano park day, 
MemberS only cc
.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SD UP TOP!!! 

traffic was cool out there for mothers day Sunday. Nice to see y'all out there. Too bad my exhaust broke on the way out there haha was scraping like a mofo!!! Was rolling down the 94 and dropped that bitch and all lanes of traffic STOPPED!!! HAHA What you expect outa 40 year old OG exhaust? :dunno: HAHA fuck it gota replace that and weld here and there now. Gota stay in traffic. Big thanks to the homies that helped out too. Man Big fish was getting ALL that action too!!! Summer is here fellas!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

​T T T


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> SD UP TOP!!!
> 
> traffic was cool out there for mothers day Sunday. Nice to see y'all out there. Too bad my exhaust broke on the way out there haha was scraping like a mofo!!! Was rolling down the 94 and dropped that bitch and all lanes of traffic STOPPED!!! HAHA What you expect outa 40 year old OG exhaust? :dunno: HAHA fuck it gota replace that and weld here and there now. Gota stay in traffic. Big thanks to the homies that helped out too. Man Big fish was getting ALL that action too!!! Summer is here fellas!!!
> 
> ...



Hell yea shyt was Kool 

Man U was scraping big time on the freeway hahah shyt looked Kool


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Part duece!! :fool2:


Hahah that tire porno shyt is funny but dam them tires look super good shyt is of the hook man that's wat like 8 different brands haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> haha :thumbsup:
> 
> some TIRE PORNO :boink:


Shyt if I gotta rate each one they are all dimes haha the 520s the best ones then comes thems Cornell's !!!

Do they still make Cornell's ? Hahaha


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone goin to the Viejitos picnic?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone goin to the Viejitos picnic?


Details?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

at the park next to Costco off of market.. on sunday


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

This is an awesome video. Klique SD!

http://vimeo.com/90459197


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

MemberS Lookin Firme!!! :boink:


Amahury760 said:


> Few pictures from chicano park day,
> MemberS only cc
> .


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

AP and ILLBBEHAVIOR Having a good time with them Tires!!!! jajajajjajaa:thumbsup:



aphustle said:


> Shyt if I gotta rate each one they are all dimes haha the 520s the best ones then comes thems Cornell's !!!
> 
> Do they still make Cornell's ? Hahaha


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Sounds the 62 is ready brother! Hell Yeah!!! :boink:



BIGJOE619 said:


> at the park next to Costco off of market.. on sunday


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

sixonebubble said:


> Details?


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> Few pictures from chicano park day,
> MemberS only cc
> .


Looking good homeboys!!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where I can buy some titanium ?


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone have for sale or know where I can buy some titanium ?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

It's Gonna be Cracking June 1st, 2014!!!


djxsd said:


>


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this Saturday 5/17, Saturday tardeada


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Located in the 619


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> haha :thumbsup:
> 
> some TIRE PORNO :boink:



whats the ticket on those premium sports, if for sale homie?:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Big joe u was looking really clean out there ,..62 was Hellas shiny . So fresh and so Clean clean 

One day when I grow up.... Haha 

Ya know the rest


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> It's Gonna be Cracking June 1st, 2014!!!


Hell yea June first gonna b off the chain ..

See erbody there!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Part duece!! :fool2:


Yea wat the 520s go for now days 

Last time I heard it was 860 a set..


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Yea wat the 520s go for now days
> 
> Last time I heard it was 860 a set..


$599 for a set of the new 5.20s , is the quote i got from some spot couple months ago


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

The 520s are 660.00 after taxes shipped to your door .


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea 660 sounds better than 800 

Good lookin on that


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Y'all do know you can drive up to Fallbrook and pick up a set for around $550.... Right? Premium Sports of course'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sikonenine said:


> Y'all do know you can drive up to Fallbrook and pick up a set for around $550.... Right? Premium Sports of course'


While this is true big dogg. Corky Coker has no warranty and terrible customer service. They built a terrible product. If I would spend that much money on a tire I would definitely get the PREMIUM SPORTWAY since they are built for what we demand on these riders. The premium sport have had major defects with bubbles and will not refund your money even if it is manufacturer defect. 


































premium sport at it's finest :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Now that's a fucked up tire dammmmm


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea dogg its got tumors! :wow:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> While this is true big dogg. Corky Coker has no warranty and terrible customer service. They built a terrible product. If I would spend that much money on a tire I would definitely get the PREMIUM SPORTWAY since they are built for what we demand on these riders. The premium sport have had major defects with bubbles and will not refund your money even if it is manufacturer defect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YUP!! :drama:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:run:

hno:

:dunno:

Yikes!!!




ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> While this is true big dogg. Corky Coker has no warranty and terrible customer service. They built a terrible product. If I would spend that much money on a tire I would definitely get the PREMIUM SPORTWAY since they are built for what we demand on these riders. The premium sport have had major defects with bubbles and will not refund your money even if it is manufacturer defect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> While this is true big dogg. Corky Coker has no warranty and terrible customer service. They built a terrible product. If I would spend that much money on a tire I would definitely get the PREMIUM SPORTWAY since they are built for what we demand on these riders. The premium sport have had major defects with bubbles and will not refund your money even if it is manufacturer defect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DAYUM!!! Like That, huh? Good to know Homie... Glad they never made it to my ride.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> While this is true big dogg. Corky Coker has no warranty and terrible customer service. They built a terrible product. If I would spend that much money on a tire I would definitely get the PREMIUM SPORTWAY since they are built for what we demand on these riders. The premium sport have had major defects with bubbles and will not refund your money even if it is manufacturer defect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Premium Sportway is a much better looking tire too. Those Coker copys are too wide and round. Better to just get the OGs. Both are bias ply though so still not as good as a 155.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/crazy80elco/THE%20KLIqUE%20FAMILY/20140518_151729_zps7fu9uwsg.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> DAYUM!!! Like That, huh? Good to know Homie... Glad they never made it to my ride.



Haha I heard that!!!

How's the regal homie


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Dammm lookin super sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE! Chrome Gas Tank Straps! 
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Dammm lookin super sharp! :thumbsup:


Yea they looking real sharp that green 68 is on point 

Props to y'all


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

i got my ridddeeerrrr yyyaaaallll!!!
its a 1995 lincoln towncar v8,4.6 liter overhead cam
stocc to start out in


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Haha I heard that!!!
> 
> How's the regal homie


 Wussup AP, Its Good Bro Jus did a few add ons to it but it's still work in progress, :biggrin:... Hope all is well with you too homie :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> i got my ridddeeerrrr yyyaaaallll!!!
> its a 1995 lincoln towncar v8,4.6 liter overhead cam
> stocc to start out in


That's wats up big homie . That's a good car n good year to have . Enjoy


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Wussup AP, Its Good Bro Jus did a few add ons to it but it's still work in progress, :biggrin:... Hope all is well with you too homie :thumbsup:


That's wTs up g. Hell yea glad it's coming out good 

Glad u doing good also. See ya out n bout


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks ap.,/,yeeppoers,


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW/SD. I HOPE AND PRAY EVERYTHING HAS BEEN GOING YOU AND THE FAMILYS WAY. I HOPE YALL READY TO GET OUR LOWRIDER SCENE BACK CRACKING. ITS HELLA DRY/BORING AND GAME OVER SD IS READY TO HIT THE STREET AND BUMPER CHECK SOME CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. I HOPE YOUR CLUBS FEELS THE SAME WAY.
FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THERE HAS BEEN 3 CLUBS ASKING FOR GAME OVER AND wondering WHERE WE AT?
IF YOU ASK YOU SHALL RECEIVE FELLAS. WE Aint WENT NO WHERE HOMIES. LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND LET THE BUMPER BANG.. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL..


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:loco::loco::loco::drama:


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW/SD. I HOPE AND PRAY EVERYTHING HAS BEEN GOING YOU AND THE FAMILYS WAY. I HOPE YALL READY TO GET OUR LOWRIDER SCENE BACK CRACKING. ITS HELLA DRY/BORING AND GAME OVER SD IS READY TO HIT THE STREET AND BUMPER CHECK SOME CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.
> FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THERE HAS BEEN 3 OR 4 CLUBS ASKING FOR GAME OVER AND wondering WHERE WE AT?
> IF YOU ASK YOU SHALL RECEIVE FELLAS... LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND GET OUR CITY BACK ON AND OFCOURSE LET GAME OVER GIVE YALL WHAT YOUR ASKING FOR. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW/SD. I HOPE AND PRAY EVERYTHING HAS BEEN GOING YOU AND THE FAMILYS WAY. I HOPE YALL READY TO GET OUR LOWRIDER SCENE BACK CRACKING. ITS HELLA DRY/BORING AND GAME OVER SD IS READY TO HIT THE STREET AND BUMPER CHECK SOME CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. I HOPE YOUR CLUBS FEELS THE SAME WAY.
> FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THERE HAS BEEN 3 CLUBS ASKING FOR GAME OVER AND wondering WHERE WE AT?
> IF YOU ASK YOU SHALL RECEIVE FELLAS. WE Aint WENT NO WHERE HOMIES. LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND LET THE BUMPER BANG.. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL..


Good seeing you guys in Otay yesterday. Stay up player!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> LONG TIME NO HEAR LAYITLOW/SD. I HOPE AND PRAY EVERYTHING HAS BEEN GOING YOU AND THE FAMILYS WAY. I HOPE YALL READY TO GET OUR LOWRIDER SCENE BACK CRACKING. ITS HELLA DRY/BORING AND GAME OVER SD IS READY TO HIT THE STREET AND BUMPER CHECK SOME CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. I HOPE YOUR CLUBS FEELS THE SAME WAY.
> FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THERE HAS BEEN 3 CLUBS ASKING FOR GAME OVER AND wondering WHERE WE AT?
> IF YOU ASK YOU SHALL RECEIVE FELLAS. WE Aint WENT NO WHERE HOMIES. LETS HAVE SOME FUN AND LET THE BUMPER BANG.. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL..



Wat it do Fosho!!! Man glad ya came back pimp. Yep the scene a lil slow bit there still a few of us who be out here having fun inda town wit our lolos. U know trafficin never gets old for us. And who said y'all went somewhere ??? Shyt not to long ago ill behavior .. R.O. Cc jr, Danny. Snaps, jojo we was all in traffic wit Thomas jimmy rigg rob shyt man we was out deep. And you already know game over was out there terrorizing down town Thomas couldn't stay of the switch haha so shyt I got on mines probly went through. A whole Hercules tire hahah y'all b at the hops to shyt it's been a slow start but summer is here and the shyt lowridin been gravy so far.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool what's good stefon? But yea big dogg GAME OVER doin it. In traffic with STATUTORY, Daffy, Thomas, ROLLERS ONLY, Lemme look for that vid of JIMMIE RIGG on the switch at the hops last week. Big fish was out here catchin' footage at the hops 2 weeks ago. Low low mike, ROLLERS ONLY, LATIN TOUCH, THEM STREETS, ISLANDERS, NEW WAVE, Big Joe, solo riders, we out here, sorry if I missed anybody, just too many to list. We having too much fun, when you gona bring out that nice Lincoln? The crowd picnic gona be a good day to roll through. I work weekends but made sure I got June 1st off. uffin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :loco::drama::loco::loco:


AHH SHIT... HERE WE GO AGAIN.. LOL
IF YOU NOTICE MR. BIG KIDZ MOTOR SALES AND HYDRO SALES ARE LOW I'M SURE. SO INSTEAD OF GIVING ME THE :loco::loco: AND EATING POPCORN. WHY DON'T YOU SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER SCENE BY GIVING SOME KIND OF PRIZE AWAY FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS OR WHO PUTS IN THE MOST WORK OR WHO'S CRUISEING THE STREETS THE MOST. THAT WAY YOUR MOTOR AND PART SALES GO UP BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE LOWRIDIN AGAIN IN SAN DIEGO. NOW LET ME GIVE YOU THE :loco::loco: FOR NOT THINKING LIKE A BIZZNESS MAN AND THANKING ME FOR THE GREAT IDEA. NOW I'M GOING TO EAT SOME POPCORN:drama: AND WAIT TO SEE WHAT KIND OF PRIZE OR GIVE AWAY YOUR GOING TO GIVE TO THE PEOPLE. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME IDEA'S.
BY THE WAY DON'T BEAT ME UP. I STILL GOT YOU COVERED I AIN'T FORGOT AND THANK YOU HOMIE I APPREICATE YOU. NOW HELP ME HELP YOU GET THIS LOWRIDER THING BACK CRACKIN SO PART SALES CAN GO BACK UP..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

sixonebubble said:


> Good seeing you guys in Otay yesterday. Stay up player!


SAME TO YOU HOMIE. HOPE YOU CAME UP LIKE WE DID.
MUCH PROPS TO SIXONEBUBBLE LAYITLOW. HOMIE HAS SOME NICE ASS CHROME PARTS FOR YOUR RIDE. BRAND NEW LOOKING SHIT.
THANKS FOR THE RIMS AND THAT CHROME PUMKIN LOOKS BRIGHTER THAN THE REAR END. VERY NICE CHROME BRO!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Wat it do Fosho!!! Man glad ya came back pimp. Yep the scene a lil slow bit there still a few of us who be out here having fun inda town wit our lolos. U know trafficin never gets old for us. And who said y'all went somewhere ??? Shyt not to long ago ill behavior .. R.O. Cc jr, Danny. Snaps, jojo we was all in traffic wit Thomas jimmy rigg rob shyt man we was out deep. And you already know game over was out there terrorizing down town Thomas couldn't stay of the switch haha so shyt I got on mines probly went through. A whole Hercules tire hahah y'all b at the hops to shyt it's been a slow start but summer is here and the shyt lowridin been gravy so far.


THANKS HOMIE AND YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. SOME SEE THINGS THAT OTHERS DON'T! WE ALL KNOW AP.HUSTLE AND THE CREW STAY IN TRAFFIC AND THE STRIP CLUBS WITH NEW BITCHES.. LOL I CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN THE LINE UP PIMP. HOW ABOUT YOU PUT TOGETHER A RIDE A THON AND EVERYONE FOLLOW SUIT. I'M RIGHT BEHIND YOU HOMIE. THAT WAY WE GET THIS SD LOWRIDIN THING BACK TO IT'S HIGHEST DEGREE. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL YOU RIDAZ THAT STAY IN TRAFFIC 365


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Cool what's good stefon? But yea big dogg GAME OVER doin it. In traffic with STATUTORY, Daffy, Thomas, ROLLERS ONLY, Lemme look for that vid of JIMMIE RIGG on the switch at the hops last week. Big fish was out here catchin' footage at the hops 2 weeks ago. Low low mike, ROLLERS ONLY, LATIN TOUCH, THEM STREETS, ISLANDERS, NEW WAVE, Big Joe, solo riders, we out here, sorry if I missed anybody, just too many to list. We having too much fun, when you gona bring out that nice Lincoln? The crowd picnic gona be a good day to roll through. I work weekends but made sure I got June 1st off. uffin:


HEY WHAT'S GOING ON BROTHA.. YEA YOU RIGHT IT HAS BEEN A LIL SOMTHING GOING ON BUT NOT AS GOOD AS SD COULD HAVE IT. YOU STAY REPPIN PIMP BUT THERE IS ALOT OF RIDAZ IN SD SITTING AT HOME INCLUDIN MYSELF. BUT JUNE 1ST IS GOING TO BE OWN AND POPPIN FROM THAT DAY ON. I WILL BE AT CROWD PICNIC FA SURE BUT NOT ON CRUISEIN STUFF. LIKE I SAID LAST YEAR FUCK THE SHOWS I'M ON SOME HOP SHIT. BUT I WILL LEARN TO DO BOTH. MUCH LUV AND HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY PIMP!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

HEY BIG KIDZ THE ENGINE IS AND ITS 85% DONE AND IVE BEEN THINKING WHAT WOULD IT TAKE FOR YOU TO SPONCER THIS BABY. DON'T WORRY I'M GONNA DO MY PART. I WILL BRING IT UP AFTER WERE DONE TALKING ABOUT WHAT KIND OF PRIZES YOU GOING TO GIVE AWAY.. LOL


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> SAME TO YOU HOMIE. HOPE YOU CAME UP LIKE WE DID.
> MUCH PROPS TO SIXONEBUBBLE LAYITLOW. HOMIE HAS SOME NICE ASS CHROME PARTS FOR YOUR RIDE. BRAND NEW LOOKING SHIT.
> THANKS FOR THE RIMS AND THAT CHROME PUMKIN LOOKS BRIGHTER THAN THE REAR END. VERY NICE CHROME BRO!!


 Thanks for the props! Yup came up on a clean ass big body.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> HEY BIG KIDZ THE ENGINE IS AND ITS 85% DONE AND IVE BEEN THINKING WHAT WOULD IT TAKE FOR YOU TO SPONCER THIS BABY. DON'T WORRY I'M GONNA DO MY PART. I WILL BRING IT UP AFTER WERE DONE TALKING ABOUT WHAT KIND OF PRIZES YOU GOING TO GIVE AWAY.. LOL


Must be nice..!!! Wish I had a 350!!!

It gonna look good in action .


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Man nothin but love out in traffic today ..

Was mobbin it with stat had our lolos on 3 n people was loving it


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Traffic


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Traffic


Sick pic! U guys reppin SD to all those tourist!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

bhahah chokers


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> HEY BIG KIDZ THE ENGINE IS AND ITS 85% DONE AND IVE BEEN THINKING WHAT WOULD IT TAKE FOR YOU TO SPONCER THIS BABY. DON'T WORRY I'M GONNA DO MY PART. I WILL BRING IT UP AFTER WERE DONE TALKING ABOUT WHAT KIND OF PRIZES YOU GOING TO GIVE AWAY.. LOL


:wow: :thumbsup: man that is gona be one clean rider, another sweet rider. Gona be nice to see that out and about. keep up the good work. uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Lookin' Firme as Fuck as Always!!


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



1964dippin said:


> i got my ridddeeerrrr yyyaaaallll!!!
> its a 1995 lincoln towncar v8,4.6 liter overhead cam
> stocc to start out in


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:banghead: . :run: . :nosad:


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> bhahah chokers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1249978
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

I see yall :nicoderm: AP... Doin' tha Damn Thing!!!! Lookin' Good brothers!!!
:boink:


aphustle said:


> Traffic


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

JUST A LITTLE SOME OF SD! :drama:
FOLLOW MY INSTAGRAM: @IVXXXXN #IVANGARCIA


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> bhahah chokers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1249978
> ...


Hahahaha that shyt funny


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> bhahah chokers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1249978
> ...


Hahahaha that shyt funny


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ivan619 said:


> JUST A LITTLE SOME OF SD! :drama:
> FOLLOW MY INSTAGRAM: @IVXXXXN #IVANGARCIA


Them pix look good . 

Keep em coming


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave:



aphustle said:


> Hahahaha that shyt funny


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

for sale 160firm For sale 12"kicker cvx dual 2ohm model 750watts rms 3 weeks of use still have retail box.....need gone asap 160$ for info text me 619 289 5871 sub hits hard!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

HOPE YOU RIDAZ HAD A GREAT MERMORIAL DAY. I KNOW I DID.. ME,JIM AND ROB HIT SOME GOOD TRAFFIC BUT IT WAS NO ONE IN SITE. I GUESS EVERYONE WAS BBQ OR SOMTHING.. 

THE MONEY BAG GOT ALOT OF SUN ACTION THAT DAY...

SHE WAS SHINING REAL GOOD I HAD TO TAKE A SIDE PIC...

WE TOOK A RIDE TO GO PICK UP SOME HOMIES TO HIT SOME MORE TRAFFIC BUT WHEN WE GOT THERE IT WAS GAME OVER BECAUSE THERE WAS SOME GOOD FOOD ON THE GRILL....

AS THE DAY ENDED... JIMMY AND BIG GEORGE FROM JUST 2 LOWW GOT A QUICK HOP IN... JUST 2 LOWW TOOK THE WIN BUT IT WAS FUNNY AND FUN TOO WATCH..

THE HOMIE FINALLY GOT HIS PLAQUE HE BEEN PRAYING FOR.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO OUR PLAQUE GUY HE DID A GREAT JOB..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

IF ANY OF YOU RIDAZ NEED A RIDA FOR THE SUMMER WE HAVE A FULL FRAME ELCO,CHROME FRONT END, SINGLE PISTON,10 BATTERY'S.MUSIC,SUPER HOTT 350 MOTOR.
3500 OBO... ALSO FORGOT TO MENTION CAR IS GETTING A NEW PAINT AS WE SPEAK! SIVER FLAKE ON TOP AND CANDY BLUE ON THE BOTTOM. LET ME KNOW


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ivan619 said:


> JUST A LITTLE SOME OF SD! :drama:
> FOLLOW MY INSTAGRAM: @IVXXXXN #IVANGARCIA


VERY NICE PICS DOGGIE.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

COMMING NEAR U SOON
BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a #11 Italian pumphead for sale?


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FO SHO IN THE HOUSE...HOPE U GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY THE 1ST THE CROWD PICNIC, HOPE ALL U GUYS COME OUT N SHO SOME SD LOVE ALL CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS....AP WHAT UP PAL


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> FO SHO IN THE HOUSE...HOPE U GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY THE 1ST THE CROWD PICNIC, HOPE ALL U GUYS COME OUT N SHO SOME SD LOVE ALL CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS....AP WHAT UP PAL


 Oh u know it :thumbsup:'


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

T.T.T. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea it going down !!!!

The crowd gonna be in full effect it gonna be off the hook this Sunday !!!

Was up p1daily gonna be of the chain out there man..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> FO SHO IN THE HOUSE...HOPE U GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY THE 1ST THE CROWD PICNIC, HOPE ALL U GUYS COME OUT N SHO SOME SD LOVE ALL CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS....AP WHAT UP PAL



Was up big homie !!!!! Yea it going down g. So man I was gona take my 69 impala out there but then I remembered YOuR ClEAN ASSs 69 !!!

So I was like hell no ima be inda stanky Lincoln 

Hahah see everyone out there


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> COMMING NEAR U SOON
> BIG AL SAID IT


Oh ok ok we see u big AL


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Was up big homie !!!!! Yea it going down g. So man I was gona take my 69 impala out there but then I remembered YOuR ClEAN ASSs 69 !!!
> 
> So I was like hell no ima be inda stanky Lincoln
> 
> Hahah see everyone out there


AP WHATS UP PAPPY U KNOW UR 9 CLEAN....YEAH SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN WE GOT ALOT OF STUFF FOR THE RAFFLE N FOOD GOING TO B OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> VERY NICE PICS DOGGIE.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!





~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:





aphustle said:


> Them pix look good .
> 
> Keep em coming


THANKS HOMIES :thumbsup: KEEP DIPPIN DAYGO :h5:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^That black bubble is hard!^^^


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Who's going to J St tomorrow?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh Man U haven't heard.??? 

It's goin down tomorrow ! 

Diego gona b there G. 

Gonna b off the hook


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What's Up G... Hows the The Crowd Picnic? Post the Pics Player...

I Missed out... Was in Santa Barbara for the Nite Life Show. 



aphustle said:


> Oh Man U haven't heard.???
> 
> It's goin down tomorrow !
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What's Up G... Hows the The Crowd Picnic? Post the Pics Player...
> 
> I Missed out... Was in Santa Barbara for the Nite Life Show.


Oh yea g u missed out Ina major way . Shyt was off the hook!!!!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks to all da clubs and solo riderz that made are picnic a success .. Felt like da old dayz!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Big props to the CROWD C. C. For having a down ass picnic it was live . Thnx homies for a good good time


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

BIG KLIQUE PUTTING IN SOME WORK IN ANAHEIM....


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Big props to the CROWD C. C. For having a down ass picnic it was live . Thnx homies for a good good time


 :h5: X 86 ... Thats Right! TTT for the Crowd cc for puttin together a sick ass picnic :thumbsup: Had a good time, can't wait till' the next one ...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

SD_KLIQUER68 said:


> BIG KLIQUE PUTTING IN SOME WORK IN ANAHEIM....


 Nice video, Straight freeway mashing up & down the 5 in the low lows .:thumbsup: Thats wutz up i know that feeling :h5:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

SD_KLIQUER68 said:


> BIG KLIQUE PUTTING IN SOME WORK IN ANAHEIM....


Sick video man it was koo doin the dam thang


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> :h5: X 86 ... Thats Right! TTT for the Crowd cc for puttin together a sick ass picnic :thumbsup: Had a good time, can't wait till' the next one ...


Hell yea it was live . Regal was lookin hella clean .. Wet wet. 

It was good to see ya out there


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea it was live . Regal was lookin hella clean .. Wet wet.
> 
> It was good to see ya out there


 Thanks AP. See you around'


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

The homie sent me this pix of rob inda bumper !!!

Good shyt rob shyt lookin mean on bumber 

Props big homie !!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Diego to the top 


Yo on Friday we rolling up to esco! 

Who down so far it's stat and myself Rollin 

Any other riders ya know u all more than welcome to ride $


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anybody have tires for a truck 33s or 35s for a 16.5 rims size or if u got rims and tires for sale ill take that too 6 lug rims for a silverado


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Diego to the top
> 
> 
> Yo on Friday we rolling up to esco!
> ...


Dam i wish i could roll out there with y'all but Im on call Friday nights and can't go. How's that el cajon Wednesday cruise night?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea dogg I hears it .. 


Get that money $$$ g


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!*
Front & Rear CHROME Drums
Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala
$250 picked up! 

Call/text/PM for compatibility 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
or check me out on the web coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo??? 

Guess nobody tryna hit esco huh ???


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

So far this bucket been good to me $


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> So far this bucket been good to me $


thats a dope picture right there big dogg :thumbsup: 3 wheels like a motherfucker! uffin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ya,nobody from central daygo came up to 
besco.....


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice Shit Manny:h5:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> ya,nobody from central daygo came up to
> besco.....


Na bro . We ain't go some hops was suppose to pop off ..
Next Friday we goin up there pimp


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ok,100,/,ill be there posted up in thee sigsig at
the lowlow spot corner


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> ok,100,/,ill be there posted up in thee sigsig at
> the lowlow spot corner


Aight bet.! See ya out there pimp juice


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Good hop Bobby .. Nuthin but love for u bro. Any sideways talkin wasn't for u. No disrespect homie


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a 95 Cadillac Fleetwood frame ready for pick up.
$100. FRAME ONLY!
Located in San Diego, Ca
Call / text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

tru2thagame I see you Gamer! I'll be out there soon to put in some work! StraightGameLasVegas! Yeeeeeee

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this Saturday 6/14, Saturday tardeada

[/QUOTE]


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

FOLLOW ME ON INSTAGRAM @JAVIERBOTELLOPHOTOGR


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pics lookin real good 

Keep em coming !


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:'


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo daygo just got back frm some traffik wit the homie 

Frank. It was a cool mellow night inda town


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Diego on top $$!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Lil comparasin of the 69 and 70 twins


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha 

Dam that's how u feel haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:roflmao: this right here is funny as hell. Man u handled. Some people out there acted funny when they got that ice water dumped on em haha some people couldn't breath, others where dancing with happy feet, others got that slow trickle and got that slow torturing never ending ice water bhaha it was for a good cause and super funny watching all the reactions uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That shyt was all refreshing after the icy cold part haha

Shyt was funny haha


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

^ ^ ^ ^ :thumbsup: That Ice water does look refreshing though>>> on the other hand, I most likely would of been like the others u mentioned. Trippin the F..K out , Not breathin, Asthma kickin in, twitchin, Cold sweats, runny nose and not cause im on a good one but a cold one :naughty: Looks like y'all had a good time... 

Diggin the twins, 69 & 70 Chevy's eewww weeee.. I like that! :worship:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Wat it doo daygo just got back frm some traffik wit the homie
> 
> Frank. It was a cool mellow night inda town


 The Rivi is off the hook, looks sick ass f..k locked up! :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T T for all the SD riders out there doin the dam thang!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a '95 Cadillac Fleetwood frame ready for pick up. Body is gone, frame only.
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL READY


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ :thumbsup: That Ice water does look refreshing though>>> on the other hand, I most likely would of been like the others u mentioned. Trippin the F..K out , Not breathin, Asthma kickin in, twitchin, Cold sweats, runny nose and not cause im on a good one but a cold one :naughty: Looks like y'all had a good time...
> 
> Diggin the twins, 69 & 70 Chevy's eewww weeee.. I like that! :worship:


Hahah yea big dogg ther some funny videos out there haha

We got homies who look all big n bad then when the water n ice hits em it be a whole different story haha

Shyt thanks big dogg I'm still undecided what ima do with these twins. 

Shoot man if I had just one that was as clean as your rider shyt I would be good.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> T T T for all the SD riders out there doin the dam thang!


Right back at you big homie


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sikonenine said:


> The Rivi is off the hook, looks sick ass f..k locked up! :thumbsup:


Thanks big dogg :h5: you know all we can do is try. Just trying to have a good time out here. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

^^^^^~~~$$$$$

Yessir this June 22 I think there a show at Chicano park n franks ill behavior gona be In the mix with his rivi. 

Y'all think his car is clean ... Shyt his TRUNk looks a well put model !!! 

See y'all there $$


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Dam why u gota put me up on blast like that? U know i work weekends and to get a day off like pulling teeth haha I'll see what i can do big dogg and u know my shitbox rivi ain't nothin haha one day when i grow up i wish to have half as many cars as you do uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hahah yea big dogg ther some funny videos out there haha
> 
> We got homies who look all big n bad then when the water n ice hits em it be a whole different story haha
> 
> ...


Hey asshole!!! ... 




Why don't u put ONE of those on bumper? Just saying :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Dam why u gota put me up on blast like that? U know i work weekends and to get a day off like pulling teeth haha I'll see what i can do big dogg and u know my shitbox rivi ain't nothin haha one day when i grow up i wish to have half as many cars as you do uffin:


Man you got it locked In . You can call out when ever you want too haha 

Shyt wish I had a job like that


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Hey asshole!!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah man if I was to put one of my lil flimsy Chevys on bumber 

I wouldn't be able to pay rent . Not erbody has deep pockets like you dogg

Shyt let me put your rivi on 

3 wheel motion !!!!!


$!$!$!$&!&$$$$$


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Anybody hitting up fam bam??


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep we was at fam bam! Before that shyt we shut daygo down wit some traffic shyt on Father's Day. Gang of people out erbody showing love.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Traffik Father's Day sunday


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

After four hours of traffic hit the ga station and hops till 1030


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir 

Wat it doo daygo . 


Traffic tm if anybody down hit me !!

$$


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!
SD SPECIAL $250 PICKED UP
Front or Rear CHROME Drums*
Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala

Call/text/PM for compatibility 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
or check me out on the web coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

SD TO THE TOP!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Traffik Father's Day sunday



yea man ya'll were lookin sharp out there. wish i was out there with ya'll. :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yea man ya'll were lookin sharp out there. wish i was out there with ya'll. :thumbsup:


Yea big dogg there's next time g, 

Shyt gona be Kool like always


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Daygo on top


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

whats up SD? whats happening over there for the 4th of july weekend.any shows or picnics???.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Meetin up at high land wit the lolos to see the fireworks 

Then hit some traffik


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> whats up SD? whats happening over there for the 4th of july weekend.any shows or picnics???.


 SWITCH CC is to be throwing a BBQ/Picnic at J st. Marina on the 5th.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Meetin up at high land wit the lolos to see the fireworks
> 
> Then hit some traffik


 :thumbsup: Aawwhhh Shyt! I remember when the 4th on Highland wuz the Shyznit . Straight Bumper to Bumper to Bumper, Packed parkin lots all up & down the Ave... Everybody in SD would pull there Riderz out that day and be up in the mix. :h5:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> SWITCH CC is to be throwing a BBQ/Picnic at J st. Marina on the 5th.


Hell yea 

See u there big dogg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> :thumbsup: Aawwhhh Shyt! I remember when the 4th on Highland wuz the Shyznit . Straight Bumper to Bumper to Bumper, Packed parkin lots all up & down the Ave... Everybody in SD would pull there Riderz out that day and be up in the mix. :h5:


Oh yea them was the days man . Packed like sardines Ina can 

Haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Was gona try n hit traffic the other day but my dam upper radiator hose blew up! :wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam opened up like a loose panocha

That's crazy


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Dam opened up like a loose panocha
> 
> That's crazy


LMAO!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Dam opened up like a loose panocha
> 
> That's crazy


:roflmao: you would know what a loose ass panocha would look like. . . You nasty fool! Haha uffin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

lol,good shit!!!loose pocha is allways good!!u know?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:barf:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :roflmao: you would know what a loose ass panocha would look like. . . You nasty fool! Haha uffin:


Shyt I don't know bout all that hahah

You know what they sayy.!!!

"You are what you ride" hahagah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> lol,good shit!!!loose pocha is allways good!!u know?



Na bro. Hahagah loose panocha to easy to get G. 

You never who or what has been up a loose hoe

All bad hahagah


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

WHATS UP SD...jus was wondering where are the hangout spots at? visiting the inlaws and wanted to the check the scene out? stayin in some neighborhood called skyline or something like that...2nd of week in july ill be there with the fam..thanks in advance for any input


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

lowlyfencentex said:


> WHATS UP SD...jus was wondering where are the hangout spots at? visiting the inlaws and wanted to the check the scene out? stayin in some neighborhood called skyline or something like that...2nd of week in july ill be there with the fam..thanks in advance for any input


Wat up player...! 

Welcome to daygo wen u get here. You gonna see a good amount of riders out n bout

Cruzzing and a lotta hopping popping off in SD


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

picnic at chicano park today...sd lets roll out there n surport,i think its bomba cc i think


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

lowlyfencentex said:


> WHATS UP SD...jus was wondering where are the hangout spots at? visiting the inlaws and wanted to the check the scene out? stayin in some neighborhood called skyline or something like that...2nd of week in july ill be there with the fam..thanks in advance for any input


skyline nukka! Hit up J st, Mission Bay, Highland ave pretty much anywhere u go u gonna see riderz on the 4th


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

lowlyfencentex said:


> WHATS UP SD...jus was wondering where are the hangout spots at? visiting the inlaws and wanted to the check the scene out? stayin in some neighborhood called skyline or something like that...2nd of week in july ill be there with the fam..thanks in advance for any input



July 5th, SWITCH CC @ J st Chula Vista
July 19th Lowrider-fest @ Qualcomm Stadium
July 20th Luzitas Sunday menudo


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Thnx chevyjohn 

Save em dates fellas cauz it's goin down


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Was in traffik n went to hit a three and shyt poped out

Was dragging and cauzing a mess . 

Had people stuck :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks homies ..can't wait to see you SD...all my ol lady been talkin about is (daygo)...taco shop and mission beach..and seein all 428 pages of SD,im ready for this roadtrip


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Jus found out my father inlaw works at the stadium the chargers play at...gettin in free baby


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

lowlyfencentex said:


> Jus found out my father inlaw works at the stadium the chargers play at...gettin in free baby


:h5: that's cool man. You definitely Gota check out a charger game while u here. And get in for free? Man u got no excuse now Big dogg haha :thumbsup: 

U gona have a good time out here man. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Was in traffik n went to hit a three and shyt poped out
> 
> Was dragging and cauzing a mess .
> 
> Had people stuck :thumbsdown:


Daaaammm :wow: that thing ground down like a mofo! hno:

Sucks but i know that ain't nothin to keep a big dogg like u down. uffin: then u b back on the streets like nothin ever happened :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

lowlyfencentex said:


> Jus found out my father inlaw works at the stadium the chargers play at...gettin in free baby


Oh yea you set . Steady greAt weather charger game mission beach la jolla beach sea work 

Fire works go off every night from three different parts of daygo . Disney land is an hour away from here 

Man you gona be booked big homie see ya wen u here


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Meant sea world next to mission beach .. Not sea work

Oh yea n the SD zoo .. And balboa museums . 

Man there's a lotta stuff to do out here . You see us cruising around these areas


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Daaaammm :wow: that thing ground down like a mofo! hno:
> 
> Sucks but i know that ain't nothin to keep a big dogg like u down. uffin: then u b back on the streets like nothin ever happened :thumbsup:


Yea g. Mofo was stuck . N yup gotta get back out there


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

sixonebubble said:


> skyline nukka!


:roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol

Wat it doo bottoms up


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

What up ap


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,bottoms up an ap,much luv,100,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been trying to get a hop with game on Stefons Lincoln all week. What's good tho. I got called out 2 times on face book and I don't even have a Facebook,Let's do it tonight. 619 729-6575 hit me. Cuz straight game is ready. 
AS A MATTER OF FACT BRINGG OUT WHAT EVER YALL WANT ANY FADE IS ACCEPTED. LEAVE YOUR DOOR MEN AT HOME. 
I KNOW MOFOS DONT COME ON HERE NO MORE BUT ALL THOSE "members" you have screaming cheering 
For no reason , I'm sure 1 if them will read this to relay the message.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

anit nobody called me out??!!,im thee hotest
hopper 06 mc out up here in nesco bali,
bacc bumper !!!,*jajajajalol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I have been trying to get a hop with game on Stefons Lincoln all week. What's good tho. I got called out 2 times on face book and I don't even have a Facebook,Let's do it tonight. 619 729-6575 hit me. Cuz straight game is ready.
> AS A MATTER OF FACT BRINGG OUT WHAT EVER YALL WANT ANY FADE IS ACCEPTED. LEAVE YOUR DOOR MEN AT HOME.
> I KNOW MOFOS DONT COME ON HERE NO MORE BUT ALL THOSE "members" you have screaming cheering
> For no reason , I'm sure 1 if them will read this to relay the message.


DAAMN MY BAD MANNY. You are right pimp Donald has called me a few times telling me you was ready to play. I been tied up all week with the family. I was lagging because I told don don I wasn't changing the car but I was forced to due to the fact I need to hit the L.A homies and needed a few more inches to survive out there. So that's why I was avoiding the hop. Didn't want it to seem like I was on some funny lieing shit to my boy. Ment to call him back today but got caught up with the family. But fuck it since you asking I'll give it to you the way I know how and since you ask us to bring more cars. I did say I'm back on some hopping shit so i guess ill rape you real quick.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

All what members pimp we only 8/9 DEEP LOL.
I got word from one of my layitlow patnas good looking out. 
Well we waiting for a car to get out the paint. We will bring that and the Lincoln. Far as the door man stuff you might as well go hire one pimp. It looks like yall need one too. Lol see ya this week.
Much luv and god bless


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> DAAMN MY BAD MANNY. You are right pimp Donald has called me a few times telling me you was ready to play. I been tied up all week with the family. I was lagging because I told don don I wasn't changing the car but I was forced to due to the fact I need to hit the L.A homies and needed a few more inches to survive out there. So that's why I was avoiding the hop. Didn't want it to seem like I was on some funny lieing shit to my boy. Ment to call him back today but got caught up with the family. But fuck it since you asking I'll give it to you the way I know how and since you ask us to bring more cars. I did say I'm back on some hopping shit so i guess ill rape you real quick.


I been ready, and thanks for the response. Nuff said


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn brother ur shaft (No ****) was hanging alll over the place.... hahahahaha

Doing the damn thing AP




aphustle said:


> Was in traffik n went to hit a three and shyt poped out
> 
> Was dragging and cauzing a mess .
> 
> Had people stuck :thumbsdown:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

What up sd!:drama:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*FOR SALE - BRAND NEW NEVER USED!
SD SPECIAL $250 PICKED UP
Front or Rear CHROME Drums*
Fronts fit 59-70 Impala
Rears fit 51-70 Bel Air/Impala

Call/text/PM for compatibility 619 251 9089
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish
or check me out on the web coronachromeandpolish.com


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Damn brother ur shaft (No ****) was hanging alll over the place.... hahahahaha
> 
> Doing the damn thing AP



Hahaha yea was funny hahah yea shyt was out there 

How's life treating you dogg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sicc1904 said:


> What up sd!:drama:




Was good big homie .


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Going good brother... Just busy with work and little to no time to work on the rider.... on the flip side There is a new show coming out with Cedric the Entertainer "Barber Battle" that my rider will come out in one of the episodes. I will post some pics...

Whats new with you... This weekend shud be Crackin'!!!!




aphustle said:


> Hahaha yea was funny hahah yea shyt was out there
> 
> How's life treating you dogg


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. Awh shyt! Danny went Hollywood on us. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea that's too legit 

Props up guys keep it up .. looking real good out there


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MUST BE NICE BEING FAMOUS! :biggrin:



MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1302401





MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 1302449


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SUP BIG SD? man we having too much fun out here! Traffic on a wednesday out here for July 4th and people from everywhere out here visiting. clicked up with ROLLERZ ONLY snappz, AP HUSTLE, Statutory. People lovin' it! uffin:

Had to get these tires done :biggrin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Then after we took care of business we had to roll out and act out haha it's live out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Man that was a good ass night 

We was killing it !!!! Wednesday at 11 running the 

Streets of SD 

Koo pics homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Shyt my tire shop had all 5 rims n tires swapped out Ina quickness hahah

Man they operated on ur car like a NASCAR pit crew ..

U rolled in with some ok tires n left with fresh ones smelling like 

Hercules Hercules Hercules hahah


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL OF SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!

NO MATTER WHAT, REMEMBER IT'S A GREAT COUNTRY WE LIVE IN.

ENJOY & BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Shyt my tire shop had all 5 rims n tires swapped out Ina quickness hahah
> 
> Man they operated on ur car like a NASCAR pit crew ..
> 
> ...


Hell yea. Mark and El Don took care of business! No busted seals, they just mount the tires and I'm out! In Traffic! haha yea man these tires. I have to grow up and use them one day haha.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahagah 

Good one 

How's the rider rolling like a new car now


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea its rollin' good again. After all that bullshit after the hose blew up and fucked up almost everything. its cool though. this weekend is it man. 2 car happenings ON TOP of it being 4th of july weekend. dayyum just sucks Im on call and working and cant be out there like ya'll. best weekend for traffic. oh well, I'll get out there when I can. uffin:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I been ready, and thanks for the response. Nuff said


How'd that hop go Manny:dunno: I haven't heard anything about it:run::sprint:LMFAO


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Im charging up my last couple batteries getting ready for the hops later. This weekend is super active uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Yea its rollin' good again. After all that bullshit after the hose blew up and fucked up almost everything. its cool though. this weekend is it man. 2 car happenings ON TOP of it being 4th of july weekend. dayyum just sucks Im on call and working and cant be out there like ya'll. best weekend for traffic. oh well, I'll get out there when I can. uffin:


Yea g should be good anything now .. Traffik traffik .. 

Rivi was rolling good now . 

See was up for taco Tuesday


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

What's up SD..hitting the highway got an 18 hr drive with kids better make about 21hrs..lookin forward to seeing how the west/SD ride..so if you see some texas plates on an expedition its ME!!


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

What's up SD..hitting the highway got an 18 hr drive with kids better make about 21hrs..lookin forward to seeing how the west/SD ride..so if you see some texas plates on an expedition its ME!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

How long you gonna be here?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Drive safe homeboy . 

See u wen u get around here


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> How long you gonna be here?


For the week homie


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Drive safe homeboy .
> 
> See u wen u get around here


Thanks homie...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir 

Ima be in one of these riders so when u see one hit me up


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Probly better Pix


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn when I Grow Up I wanna have 3 Riders just Like you!!!!

Lookin Real Good Pimpin' Keep it G!!!

SD 

TTMFT




aphustle said:


> Yessir
> 
> Ima be in one of these riders so when u see one hit me up


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Dam 3 ...and here i am dumpin all my loot in a super sport...lol..hope i have enough battery to take a shit load of pics..visit some shops and do the family thing ..and thanks for showin love to this tx muthafuca lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619;2046729 said:


> How'd that hop go Manny:dunno: I haven't heard anything about it:run::sprint:LMFAO


OFCOURSE YOU AINT HEARD NOTHING BECAUSE I BEEN GIVIN MANNY A PASS BECAUSE I LIKE THE KID AND I DIDNT WANNA SMASH HIM WITH ALL THIS HEAT I GOT. He's GONNA NEED SOME HELP TO FUCK WITH ME. I TOLD YALL I WAS ON SOME HOPPING SHIT AND IF YOU REALLY WANT ME TOO I WILL BUMPER CHECK YOU AND YOUR CLUB FOR THE REST OF THIS YEAR AND MAKE YO ASS LOOK STUPID BEFORE YOUR PICNIC DJ.
YOU MAKE THE CALL.
A. SMASH YOU BEFORE THE PICNIC WITH NO PASSES.
B. GIVE YOU A BREAK UNTIL YOUR PICNIC.
SD AND LAYITLOW WILL WAITING FOR YOUR ANSWER.:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Ps. I don't even need my members help to do what I'm saying. They can leave there cars at home and I'll show them I ain't new to this shit I'm true to this shit. Hoppin is in me not on me. The sad part is you already know this..... MAAAN! 
NOW YOU :sprint::bowrofl:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fa sho what's up pal...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ap what's up man...when I grow up I want to b like AP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Fa sho what's up pal...


same shit doggie just waiting for a response from DJ so we can see who really ready to get this sd hoppin shit going.
How have you been brotha? Come to the pad and kick it with me and the fellas. Sometime


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,amen,100,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Damn when I Grow Up I wanna have 3 Riders just Like you!!!!
> 
> Lookin Real Good Pimpin' Keep it G!!!
> 
> ...


Haha Man U crazy wish one of them was as clean as ur regal dogg 

U the famous one hahah big baller went Hollywood . 

Must be nice haha one day wen I grow up I wanna my rider on TV 

Haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

lowlyfencentex said:


> Dam 3 ...and here i am dumpin all my loot in a super sport...lol..hope i have enough battery to take a shit load of pics..visit some shops and do the family thing ..and thanks for showin love to this tx muthafuca lol


Cheers bro ! Hit us up wen u able to go out n bout 

We'll be out there


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> Ap what's up man...when I grow up I want to b like AP


Yooo!!!! Wat it dooo!!

Ain't seen u Ina minut g ! N shyt man I'm out here selling all kinds of shyt so I can go cash u out on that rag9 

But so far I only got bread crumbs man haha 

Wen is we gon Cruz the 9s out? Hit me up same digits


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yo mr. Skams wen r we gona hit traffic dog? 

N tell el snaps to bring out that clean ass Lincoln too 

Hit me up doggs I'm ready


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drockone619 said:


> How'd that hop go Manny:dunno: I haven't heard anything about it:run::sprint:LMFAO


Well...my daughters kicked my ass at jump rope .... That's about it:dunno:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> same shit doggie just waiting for a response from DJ so we can see who really ready to get this sd hoppin shit going.
> How have you been brotha? Come to the pad and kick it with me and the fellas. Sometime


Trying to make this money,just moved n saving up some money trying 2 do.big thing to the 69 u know...hell yeah ill cruise over,I seen the way u guys grill shit eat like kings...


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

aphustle said:


> Yooo!!!! Wat it dooo!!
> 
> Ain't seen u Ina minut g ! N shyt man I'm out here selling all kinds of shyt so I can go cash u out on that rag9
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man ill hit u up been work crazy..I got the homies 63 I'm painting on Sunday well the frame I'm painting...trying to make some money out there


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> same shit doggie just waiting for a response from DJ so we can see who really ready to get this sd hoppin shit going.
> How have you been brotha? Come to the pad and kick it with me and the fellas. Sometime


What am I, chopped liver? ... Don't act like ain't shit going on in SD cuz my car has been out taking all hops... Only time I don't make it is if I'm at work playing in shit. Lol


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> OFCOURSE YOU AINT HEARD NOTHING BECAUSE I BEEN GIVIN MANNY A PASS BECAUSE I LIKE THE KID AND I DIDNT WANNA SMASH HIM WITH ALL THIS HEAT I GOT. He's GONNA NEED SOME HELP TO FUCK WITH ME. I TOLD YALL I WAS ON SOME HOPPING SHIT AND IF YOU REALLY WANT ME TOO I WILL BUMPER CHECK YOU AND YOUR CLUB FOR THE REST OF THIS YEAR AND MAKE YO ASS LOOK STUPID BEFORE YOUR PICNIC DJ.
> YOU MAKE THE CALL.
> A. SMASH YOU BEFORE THE PICNIC WITH NO PASSES.
> B. GIVE YOU A BREAK UNTIL YOUR PICNIC.
> SD AND LAYITLOW WILL WAITING FOR YOUR ANSWER.:drama::thumbsup:


 You always speaking like you speak for the city. SD this, SD that.....stop worrying about SD and figure out why "STRAIGHT GAME" has been calling YOU out for some weeks now and you've been a FASHO_NOSHO. So cut the fake HYPE SD Talk and pull your fuckin car out. The "clean" hopper you've been building is finally done??? Ive been askin for a hop w/ something clean for the longest so lets get this out the way. Post a pick of your "CLEAN" hopper thats ready and show SD your serious and not just runnin your mouth on the boards like usual so I dont waste my time going to SD.Or dont post a pic and MAKE YOURSELF LOOK more STUPID than already. Heres mine even though it shows you havent forgot.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> same shit doggie just waiting for a response from DJ so we can see who really ready to get this sd hoppin shit going.
> How have you been brotha? Come to the pad and kick it with me and the fellas. Sometime


You aint waitin on me,you just doin a bunch of talking. Ive been out for years waiting on you to come w/ something clean to jump. So Like I said, Post your car so "SD" can see your clean hopper ready like I am.
























you get tha point.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> What am I, chopped liver? ... Don't act like ain't shit going on in SD cuz my car has been out taking all hops... Only time I don't make it is if I'm at work playing in shit. Lol


NOW PLEASE TELL ME WHERE DID I SAY YOU AINT SHIT BROTHA? I RESPECT YOUR LOWRIDEIN MANNY NEVER SAID I DIDNT BUT WHAT I DID SAY IS YOU CANT FUCK WITH MY LOWRIDEIN AND YOUR GONNA NEED SOME HELP TO FUCK WITH ME PERIOD. NO DISRESPECT HOMIE IM JUST KEEPING IT REAL AS I CAN BE AND IM READY WHEN EVER YOU ARE.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> What am I, chopped liver? ... Don't act like ain't shit going on in SD cuz my car has been out taking all hops... Only time I don't make it is if I'm at work playing in shit. Lol


 Truth is this guy is tryin to make all the changes he can after he saw these Straight Game cars working. Now hes puttin me in the mix knowing im from out of town and cant be there as fast as you so that gives him more time. He knows damn well he aint ready cause if he was hed be doin more hoppin and less :tears::run::rant::banghead:. Enough said.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> You always speaking like you speak for the city. SD this, SD that.....stop worrying about SD and figure out why "STRAIGHT GAME" has been calling YOU out for some weeks now and you've been a FASHO_NOSHO. So cut the fake HYPE SD Talk and pull your fuckin car out. The "clean" hopper you've been building is finally done??? Ive been askin for a hop w/ something clean for the longest so lets get this out the way. Post a pick of your "CLEAN" hopper thats ready and show SD your serious and not just runnin your mouth on the boards like usual so I dont waste my time going to SD. Heres mine even though it shows you havent forgot.
> View attachment 1311578


I SPEAK FOR THE CITY BECAUSE I CAN MY DUDE. DONT ACT LIKE I DONT KEEP THIS LOWRIDEIN SHIT ACTIVE FROM SD TO L.A. WHEN L.A COME THEY CALL ME. WHEN SD WANNA KNOW WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND THEY CALL ME YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY. NOW BACK TO LOWRIDEIN.
OK SINCE STR8 GAME BEEN CALLING ME OUT AND I BEEN RUNNING. WHEN YALL READY AND WE CAN DO IT EVERY WEEKEND AND SEE WHOS THE LAST MAN STANDIN AND ONCE AGAIN I DONT NEED MY MEMBERS HELP. YOU STILL SPEAKING ON CLEAN HOMIE YOU STILL STUCK SPEAKING ON THAT LINCOLN. Lol HOMIE IM ON SOME OTHER.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> Truth is this guy is tryin to make all the changes he can after he saw these Straight Game cars working. Now hes puttin me in the mix knowing im from out of town and cant be there as fast as you so that gives him more time. He knows damn well he aint ready cause if he was hed be doin more hoppin and less :tears::run::rant::banghead:. Enough said.


THATS how we know you ain't in the lowrider game no more. I been hopping and cruising all summer pimp and I don't need you to come down here. Imma smash yo ass at your picnic with multiple ridaz so I ain't tripping. Let's see if you pull up this year. I can show you better than I can tell you. Yall ready to hop today.
IM READY NOW WITH NO PASSES. MANNY PUSHED HIS WHEELS AND ADDED WEIGHT SO WHATS THE DIFFERENCE? 
By the way u never answered my question. A or B. Or you running


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> I SPEAK FOR THE CITY BECAUSE I CAN MY DUDE. DONT ACT LIKE I DONT KEEP THIS LOWRIDEIN SHIT ACTIVE FROM SD TO L.A. WHEN L.A COME THEY CALL ME. WHEN SD WANNA KNOW WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND THEY CALL ME YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY. NOW BACK TO LOWRIDEIN.
> OK SINCE STR8 GAME BEEN CALLING ME OUT AND I BEEN RUNNING. WHEN YALL READY AND WE CAN DO IT EVERY WEEKEND AND SEE WHOS THE LAST MAN STANDIN AND ONCE AGAIN I DONT NEED MY MEMBERS HELP. YOU STILL SPEAKING ON CLEAN HOMIE YOU STILL STUCK SPEAKING ON THAT LINCOLN. Lol HOMIE IM ON SOME OTHER.


 Yeah im still on my lincoln and im still speaking clean, glad to see you know aint shit changed on my end.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THATS how we know you ain't in the lowrider game no more. I been hopping and cruising all summer pimp and I don't need you to come down here. Imma smash yo ass at your picnic with multiple ridaz so I ain't tripping. Let's see if you pull up this year. I can show you better than I can tell you. Yall ready to hop today.
> IM READY NOW WITH NO PASSES. MANNY PUSHED HIS WHEELS AND ADDED WEIGHT SO WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?
> By the way u never answered my question. A or B. Or you running


How am i running and you aint been in shit clean yet???? How can I run from something that aint there?:dunno: You still didnt answer my question,Post the pic of the fuckin CLEAN HOPPER??????? See this is where you talk a good one but still dont post a PIC............


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Try this FASHO NOSHO, try taking a clean pic of the car your hopping w/ me. After you take 50 pics and find you just cant seem to get a good one, that might help you realize.........your shit aint clean. Don't expect a response, if there's no pic posted.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> THATS how we know you ain't in the lowrider game no more. I been hopping and cruising all summer pimp and I don't need you to come down here. Imma smash yo ass at your picnic with multiple ridaz so I ain't tripping. Let's see if you pull up this year. I can show you better than I can tell you. Yall ready to hop today.
> IM READY NOW WITH NO PASSES. MANNY PUSHED HIS WHEELS AND ADDED WEIGHT SO WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?
> By the way u never answered my question. A or B. Or you running


MY LUXURY SPORT HAS WEIGHED THE SAME SINCE THE BEGINNING.....................
and with all due respect if we would have got it out the way from when YOU FIRST CALLED ME OUT i would have wore you out.....
God only know what you did to your car since you have been M.I.A , but like Kermit the frog says "that's none of my business" 
But what I do know is yea I kicked my tires back and I know u seen that when I pulled in at sears the day YOU CALLED ME OUT AGAIN, (but you didn't bring your car), cuz after I came back from the auto zone after buying a tie rod that I bent, YOU were gone. 
Call me old fashion but when you call some one out to jump, your supposed to bring a car. Idk. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Dam seem like the competition in SD is crazy!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh yea it's real out here . From the pits to the hops to the streets . 

In the end it's all guud though . Good ole lowridin 

Win or loose there's always another day to come back at it


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


Lookin sharp :thumbsup: AND cheetahs matching yur red too :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


That's nice 

Good ass picture


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sure there's some red rags inside too. Lol


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Will STRAIGHT GAME cc showing face at the Torres empire show yesterday


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> I'm sure there's some red rags inside too. Lol


Hahaah good one


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Big Will STRAIGHT GAME cc showing face at the Torres empire show yesterday


Dam that 63 is clean and working . Hat off to u big dogg looks good


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


> Big Will STRAIGHT GAME cc showing face at the Torres empire show yesterday



:wow:

:worship:

:werd:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Dam that 63 is clean and working . Hat off to u big dogg looks good


That's all will right there homie


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

Str8game cc looking good!!!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Big Will STRAIGHT GAME cc showing face at the Torres empire show yesterday


That shit is a clean 63, my hats off...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> That's all will right there homie


Yessir car is sharp

One day....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Yessir car is sharp
> 
> One day....


That's what I'm saying too...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> That's what I'm saying too...



Hahaha man onda real ( u know me I just speak on how I see it) on my own level ur fish tank clean and ur LS doin inches... Shyt I wanna be on any one of those levels lol ...

But yea will did that .. Nothin but props


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Big Will STRAIGHT GAME cc showing face at the Torres empire show yesterday


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

a better angle for the haters


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

STRAIGHTGAME. MANNYS LS


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

...
Wat it DOO!!!

APhustle in Vegas!!!

Hoping to see a few riders out n bout


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

drockone619 said:


> Try this FASHO NOSHO, try taking a clean pic of the car your hopping w/ me. After you take 50 pics and find you just cant seem to get a good one, that might help you realize.........your shit aint clean. Don't expect a response, if there's no pic posted.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

nice!ap,ttt,


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Gona be a nice weekend out here in SD. auto fest and the hops are gona be coming back around hot. uffin:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


>


Dammit man, its been a minute,
Whats good Manny 
I see you over there working...that LS is clean
returning to the action shortly.... headed to Vegas..within the year..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Gona be a nice weekend out here in SD. auto fest and the hops are gona be coming back around hot. uffin:


Yessir action gona b live


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Twonpas said:


> Dammit man, its been a minute,
> Whats good Manny
> I see you over there working...that LS is clean
> returning to the action shortly.... headed to Vegas..within the year..


Big moose ! What's good.? Good to hear from you homie. How u been ?


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Twonpas said:


> Dammit man, its been a minute,
> Whats good Manny
> I see you over there working...that LS is clean
> returning to the action shortly.... headed to Vegas..within the year..


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Some pictures from the auto fest.. 
SAN DIEGO WAS LOOKIN GOOD YESTERDAY


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Good shots! SD reppin'!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:wow: looking good y'all! :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam cars looking hella good!!!

Good shyt Diego !!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Whats up my San Diego Riderz!!! San Diego Lookin' Good!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Dope shot by RG. 


My bro Don Don had his game face on that day


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Too serious ! Jaha shyt the whole car looks mean too lol

Wat up big munny!!$


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

aphustle said:


> Too serious ! Jaha shyt the whole car looks mean too lol
> 
> Wat up big munny!!$


Just trying to stay out the way. How u doing man?


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:'


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5::drama:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> Big moose ! What's good.? Good to hear from you homie. How u been ?


Been good man, just had Lil Moose.
Man been grinding it out here in Texas. 
Taking care of the Fam.
Bout to make that next move to Vegas...Get back at it. 
Hows the fam .....


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

drockone619 said:


> :thumbsup:


What up Big money.....
Headed to yo town.......
Whats been good folks


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Twonpas said:


> Been good man, just had Lil Moose.
> Man been grinding it out here in Texas.
> Taking care of the Fam.
> Bout to make that next move to Vegas...Get back at it.
> Hows the fam .....


Vegas is real close to home man.. That'll be dope ,
Family is good. Can't complain right now u know! And congrats on lil moose.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone in sd have any contacts with New wave cc. If so can you have them hit me up a.s.a.p 619-864-3754


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

oh shit??!!, who and were got la si ponche??!!!
mi want some dose!!!!hit me up chicaas!!!
papichulo here!!!papiculo!!,jajaja!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool shot


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Sunday Bump! ^


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


Good pix

See ya in traffic


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Was guud see y'all at the spot ppl!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SD ON TOP!!


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

KLIQUE SD POSTED ON FAMILY SUNDAY!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Seen y'all at mission bay . Kars looked reall good .


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Fam bam


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Anyone in sd have any contacts with New wave cc. If so can you have them hit me up a.s.a.p 619-864-3754




Hmmm so it's like 1 inda mornin and im here charging my batteries lookin at my riders and I'm like shyt!!
I never thought I would own a impala ... Le alone two impalas !! But fucken SMOG tried to put me out of commission 
Wit that new STAR smog shyt.. So I said I can't do it!!! So I got my ass two impalas just to be on traffic.. They ain't show stoppers 
Or better than any other impalas that's for sure but shyt! I don't gotta do smogs !! But either way erbody that know me know 
That SD on top n it don't stop.. See y'all fellas here and there . 


Oh and fuck smog!!!! APhustle Lincoln still terrorizing on some 2012 tags haha fuck it!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Shyt wat up bigJOE good to see u on Sunday haha my boi wants his regal up inda air!!

You know we can only tell them a few times ! Haha


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Ride in Peace Charlie Bo...............

Straight Game For Life.......




tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Straight Game Lookin' Filthy!!!




tru2thagame said:


> Some pictures from the auto fest..
> SAN DIEGO WAS LOOKIN GOOD YESTERDAY


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Badd Ass Flicka!!!



tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 1331721
> 
> View attachment 1331729
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Crowd doing the Damn thing!!!




P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 1331753
> 
> 
> View attachment 1331777
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

hno:



tru2thagame said:


> Dope shot by RG.
> 
> 
> My bro Don Don had his game face on that day


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:fool2:



P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 1331809
> 
> 
> View attachment 1331817
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Ride in Peace :angel:



tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

I see you brother Ill Behavior!!! In dem streets as always!!!



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> SD ON TOP!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Those A-ARMS look crazy!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up everyone there are a few of us that will be going to jst on Saturday just to frill and chill everyone is welcome to come hang out so bust the riders out and come chill with the family


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

See y'all there bigJOE !! 

Should be a good turn !!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What up AP... How's the Hustle Life... I Been layin' low for a min... See you in Traffic brother!




aphustle said:


> Was guud see y'all at the spot ppl!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> I see you brother Ill Behavior!!! In dem streets as always!!!


What's good with ya? I know u got some secrets goin on or you're getting ready to bust something out. :nicoderm:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what up everyone there are a few of us that will be going to jst on Saturday just to frill and chill everyone is welcome to come hang out so bust the riders out and come chill with the family


Sup big Joe :h5: 


Thats wassup, getting some motivation going. Man wish i could make it but im workin' Saturdays 7-5. Then i got a family thing going on, you know how it goes, family first. Should be a real good turn out. Beautiful day in San Diego, cool spot, nice cars and good people. Can't go wrong with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Dam it got rained out yesterday oh well today is a better day to cruise.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 
Chrome Trunk Pan Cover
Fits 61-64 Impala
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL Ready, Local Pick-Up Available
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

For those that knew Ticho from Oldies CC San Diego
he passed away last week. :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> For those that knew Ticho from Oldies CC San Diego
> he passed away last week. :angel: R.I.P.


RIP 2 the homie...


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

chevyjohn said:


> For those that knew Ticho from Oldies CC San Diego
> he passed away last week. :angel: R.I.P.


MY CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY AND OLDIES CAR CLUB... RIDE IN PEACE !!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

RIP


chevyjohn said:


> For those that knew Ticho from Oldies CC San Diego
> he passed away last week. :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

chevyjohn said:


> For those that knew Ticho from Oldies CC San Diego
> he passed away last week. :angel: R.I.P.


RIP Ticho. Condolences to the family and Oldies car club!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Ride In Peace brother.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Good pix y'all 


Props to ill behavior photography !!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Good pix y'all
> 
> 
> Props to ill behavior photography !!!!


:h5:

haha big dogg I'm just posting what I see from what everybody else posted on the "Social Media" so all these pics are not mine. My bad if it seems that way, I didn't take most of these pics, but it was a really good one yesterday. I got rained on twice. once on the way down passing La Jolla, then on the way back near carmel mountain where the 5-805 merges. It was worth it though. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Big props to all the riders that came out that day

It was off the hook !!

Best Sunday of the year 

!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :h5:
> 
> haha big dogg I'm just posting what I see from what everybody else posted on the "Social Media" so all these pics are not mine. My bad if it seems that way, I didn't take most of these pics, but it was a really good one yesterday. I got rained on twice. once on the way down passing La Jolla, then on the way back near carmel mountain where the 5-805 merges. It was worth it though. uffin:



Hahah yea I know they weren't all ur pix dogg

Just messin with ya !! 


But yea it was good ass day.. Rivi was looking sharp 

!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That brown Cadillac was off the hook!!!

Dam I miss my lack!!

Wat it doo for some taco Tuesday traffic 

!$! Hit me up


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

LOOK AT APHUSTLE DOING THE DAMN THANG! I think you straight 3 wheeled for 3 miles that day! :wow:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam RG took some good ass flicks..

Well the real mofos no me.. There was another silver linc and they had some dmv permit on back of it.. !!

Y'all kno I'm out there terrorizing the streets on 2012 tags.. 

It is what it is .. Fuck smog .. See ya soon ..


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

So SD, there you have it. You finally get to see that clean hopper NO_SHO was bringing out. I've stumbled upon a pic of it, so here it is posted..... enjoy!



















































































































































Right there aint one:drama::inout::fool2::rimshot:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha dam u got me on that one i was really lookin.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Dam RG took some good ass flicks..
> 
> Well the real mofos no me.. There was another silver linc and they had some dmv permit on back of it.. !!
> 
> ...


Yea man that smog some bullshit :thumbsdown:

Man i wish i could upload the vids off the "social media" sites but man i remember u were pullin' that three all down imperial and RG and Darrel had ALL that footage so Im sure u gona be on that next Tippin' DVD uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


That looks weird ...

Hahah also kinda funny


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam doc .. Now I gotta super scroll down 
To get bottom of page haha


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> For those that knew Ticho from Oldies CC San Diego
> he passed away last week. :angel: R.I.P.


i was informed today that Oldies CC will be cruising to Chicano Park this Saturday to have a celebration of life for Ticho.
If anyone would like to stop by to pay respects, i was told it's starting around 10am.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo.. 

See you all Saturday at Chicano park


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

New Instagram @javierbotellophotography


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

chevyjohn said:


> i was informed today that Oldies CC will be cruising to Chicano Park this Saturday to have a celebration of life for Ticho.
> If anyone would like to stop by to pay respects, i was told it's starting around 10am.


WHAT'S UP HOMIE' THIS IS TICHOS SOBRINO. IF U CAN PLEASE HIT ME BACK. GRACIAS 626 673-3273. RICHARD


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

FOR SALE! 
Chrome Trunk Pan Covers IN STOCK! 
Fits 61-64 Impala
Call/text/PM Carlos 619 251 9089
PAYPAL Ready, Local Pick-Up Available
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

I got new mile stars tires...$175...come get them Ap where u at pal


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

P1DAILY619 said:


> I got new mile stars tires...$175...come get them Ap where u at pal


What's good big dogg.. Hit me up on my celly

I got the same number playa! Hit me up pappy


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Nice Pics,,, Riderz lookin clean fellas' :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Aztlan picnic Sunday Sept. 7 J st. uffin:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale!
Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
Call or text 619 251 9089
PAYPAL ready
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Aztlan picnic Sunday Sept. 7 J st. uffin:


 :thumbsup:'


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

lowrider council picnic sunday @ rohr park


----------



## BoBo80 (Sep 22, 2011)

Any word on straight games picnic still have no see or heard any flyers anyone have a word on when or where


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

chevyjohn said:


> lowrider council picnic sunday @ rohr park




Should be a koo turn out

!!

Probly see y'all out there... Depending on how my night goes 

$


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

chevy john is the conucil picnic tomorrow on the 17th of aug.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah that's what i've been told.


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh ok thanks .


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> For Sale!
> Chrome G-Body Gas Tank Cover
> Call or text 619 251 9089
> PAYPAL ready
> ...


how much


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

streetkingz13 said:


> how much


$350 picked up.
Call or text 619-251-9089


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ay!!!, sd riders!!im finaly got juice !!,plus 41/2 years
later i also got a better rider to start out with!!,
so thats whats up over here in n.c.daygo,
ttt!!!,much luv100!!!now i gotta try to make it 
down south daygo nowaways ,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Post pix player ^^

Let's see the rider


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

ANY DATES ON THE STRAIGHT GAME PIC
NIC


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it do . Gona be at j st on Sunday


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

pm sent ap,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

Sup homes.. Shyt bro I b having hard times post pix..

My shyt never come out good.. Somebody told me I need photo bucket to upload good pix ..

Anybody know best way to up load pix here?? 

Help out 64dipping up there.. He tryna post his rider 

&


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,much luv,100,


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> So SD, there you have it. You finally get to see that clean hopper NO_SHO was bringing out. I've stumbled upon a pic of it, so here it is posted..... enjoy!
> ight there aint one:drama::inout::fool2::rimshot:


HERE WE GO AGAIN... :facepalm:
HOW CAN I SHOW UP WHEN I'M WAITING FOR YOUR PICNIC LIKE EVERYONE ELSE IS. THERE ASKING YOU WHEN IS YOUR CLUB PICNIC BUT YOU WON'T ANSWER? :bowrofl:
DJ YOU COULDN'T FUCK WITH MY LOWRIDING IF SOMEONE PAID YOU TOO... HERE LET ME FILL IN ALL THAT PICTURE SPACE YOU LEFT.
HERE'S A ELCO THAT HAS YOUR NAME ON IT BUT IT'S BEEN SITTING SO FUCKIN LONG I DON'T EVEN WON'T THE SHIT NO MORE... STREET CAR

HERE'S ANOTHER CAR THAT HAS YOUR NAME ON IT BUT YOU TOOK SO LONG THAT IT'S TAKING UP SPACE. THE PAINT IS JUST AS CLEAN AS YOURS AND IT WAS PAINTED IN THE BACK YARD...:rimshot: STREET MODIFIED THANKS SD KUSTOMS!!

HERE'S ANOTHER RIDA I BOUGHT JUST INCASE YOUR CLUB WANNA BACK U UP AFTER I GAME OVER YOU AND OTHERS THAT PULLED UP TO MY LAY AND PLAY LINCOLN LAST YEAR. TRY THAT SAME SHIT THIS YEAR.. :nicoderm:
I'M READY FOR ANYTHING YOU GOT FROM STREET TO RADICAL AND I DONT NEED MY CLUBS HELP. AND BRING WHO EVER YOU LIKE

YOU WANNA SEE CHROME HERE A QUICK PIC OF THE TREYZILLA ENGINE AND THIS IS A OLD PIC. JUST WANTED TO SHOW YOU I'M DOING WHAT YOU DOING WITH OUT EVEN TRYING BABY BWOOY...:drama:

I GOT SO MUCH HEAT SITTING UP COLLECTING DUST WAITING FOR YOU TO SHOW UP AT YOUR PICNIC OR ANY SUNDAY THAT IT'S STARTING TO BE A FUCKIN WASTE OF MY TIME AND MONEY. LIKE I SAID IF YOU HAVE SOMEONE TO STEP IN FOR YOU THIS SUNDAY. I GOT SOMETHING READY TODAY. YOU MAKE THE CALL SO WE CAN SEE WHO IS REALLY THE NO SHOW...
BOBBY HAD TO TAKE MY RIDAZ FROM ME BECAUSE I WAS TRYING TO SELL THE SHIT BECAUSE YOU TAKING TO LONG TO SHOW UP AND YOUR NEVER GONNA COME TO SD TO HOP ME UNLESS IT'S AT YOUR PICNIC AND TRUTH IS THAT DAY WAS GOING TO BE MY DAY SO IT'S A BLESSING ITS GETTING PUSHED BACK.
NOW NO SHOW THAT.. NO LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN POST MY FRIEND AND I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING YOUR WAY.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

BY THE WAY ALL THAT ENGRAVIN AND CHROME YOU DID ON THAT BASIC NO NAME CAR YOUR BUILDING IS ASS BACKWARDS FOLKS..:loco: YOU WILL NEVER COME CLOSE TO COMPETING WITH ME MAKING GAME GOOFY MOVES LIKE THAT.:bowrofl::nono::nosad: ONE OF MY BOYS TRYIED TO BUILD THAT SAME SHIT AND I SAID WE DON'T DO THOSE. HE THANKS ME EVERY CHANCE HE GETS. I WISH SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THAT. NO DISRESPET BUT THAT SHIT IS BUNK AND A WASTE OF MONEY HOMIE. IN ORDER TO FUCK WITH ME YOU NEED TO MAKE A POWER MOVE NOT NO WACK ASS PONITAC HOPPER WITH CHROME AND GOLD. COME ON HOMIE YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT. GIVE US A SNEAK PEAK SO WE CAN SEE IF YOU WENT RIGHT OR LEFT. EVEN THO I ALREADY KNOW YOU WENT LEFT. :rimshot:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

* Step your CHROME GAME up!*
_Cadillac, G-Body, Impala & Caprice_
*Call or text 619 251 9089*
www.coronachromeandpolish.com
Follow me on Instagram #coronachromeandpolish


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

been busy y'all with work and traffic. little time to post up pics. here's some that I been wanting to post up so y'all know SD still active. Again most of these are not my pics but are out there in the social network sites uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

how the ice cream man rolls uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:angel:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Good pix ... 

Good to see a lil of everything .. Daygo still active ..

Not gona lie 2014 was way better than 2013 ...!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Good pix ...
> 
> Good to see a lil of everything .. Daygo still active ..
> 
> Not gona lie 2014 was way better than 2013 ...!!!


yep yep. lota people snappin' pics these past couple weeks. see how the turnout is for Aztlan should be a good one as always uffin:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> BY THE WAY ALL THAT ENGRAVIN AND CHROME YOU DID ON THAT BASIC NO NAME CAR YOUR BUILDING IS ASS BACKWARDS FOLKS..:loco: YOU WILL NEVER COME CLOSE TO COMPETING WITH ME MAKING GAME GOOFY MOVES LIKE THAT.:bowrofl::nono::nosad: ONE OF MY BOYS TRYIED TO BUILD THAT SAME SHIT AND I SAID WE DON'T DO THOSE. HE THANKS ME EVERY CHANCE HE GETS. I WISH SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THAT. NO DISRESPET BUT THAT SHIT IS BUNK AND A WASTE OF MONEY HOMIE. IN ORDER TO FUCK WITH ME YOU NEED TO MAKE A POWER MOVE NOT NO WACK ASS PONITAC HOPPER WITH CHROME AND GOLD. COME ON HOMIE YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT. GIVE US A SNEAK PEAK SO WE CAN SEE IF YOU WENT RIGHT OR LEFT. EVEN THO I ALREADY KNOW YOU WENT LEFT. :rimshot:


 LMFAO, So which one of those pics has the CLEAN HOPPER your talking about ? You know the one you said is on my level? I must have missed it????:roflmao: I dont think theres one car you built in those pics thats clean other than the Orange "Taxi" you treat like a Bentley. Im glad your boy didn't build that car cause he had no clue what he would have put himself up against:run: As for you, you just have no clue what your talking about, but Thanks AGAIN for the concernhno::banghead:. My ponitac is beyond your level guy, thats all. Its lame how you call around all in peeps business, and then try to post it and hit the streets w/ the latest gossip, and the shit aint even 100% solid. LOL Get your shit together, your not doing your job right. You'll see me in a LENS and under the LIGHTS near you real soon:drama:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

in line at the x man show.. 
on the switch making the lil homies car do what it does.. switch hand hasn't been used in a while


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> in line at the x man show..
> on the switch making the lil homies car do what it does.. switch hand hasn't been used in a while


what's good big joe? yea I seen your harley posted and missed ya hit the switch @ J st. I seen the vids posted and you still got it :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:cool pictures


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Keep the Pics comin homies ... Ill behavior, Thanks for posting :h5: ...


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

X2


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sikonenine said:


> Keep the Pics comin homies ... Ill behavior, Thanks for posting :h5: ...





sixonebubble said:


> X2


No problem fellas. Its all the pics I see on the social network sites so gota show some love and share em out here on Layitlow too. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Dont know if y'all seen this but figured I'd post this too. If y'all check out the link. You'll see some familiar faces on the trailer video uffin:

A documentary film tracing the origins and history of lowriding in San Diego and the borderlands. "Everything Comes From The Streets" is directed by Alberto López Pulido, produced by Alberto López Pulido, Rigo Reyes and Kelly Whalen, and edited and photographed by Kelly Whalen. Supported by Cal Humanities and the University of San Diego.

Everything Comes From the Streets Premiers on KPBS September 2, 2014 @ 8:00 PM - Please support by watching and spread the word!

Tuesday, September 2
at 8:00pm

http://www.kpbs.org/news/2014/aug/19/everything-comes-streets/










Tuesday, August 19, 2014 
By Jennifer Robinson 

"Everything Comes From The Streets" traces the early roots and history of lowriding in San Diego, California, and the borderlands, featuring the men and women who pioneered and shaped the Mexican American movement defined by self-expression and cultural ingenuity. The film draws on intimate interviews, archival footage and rare old home movies and photographs unearthed in the making of the film to present an engaging and rich story covering nearly 30 years of lowriding from the 1950s to early 1980s. 
[h=5]Photo Gallery[/h]  [h=4]Everything Comes From The Streets [/h] 

The story begins with the advent of social or “jacket” clubs in the early 1950s, when young Chicanos and Chicanas were organizing dances and community events while developing a collective identity. As jacket club members with cars began to modify them, a parallel movement was occurring in neighboring Tijuana, Mexico, and a distinct aesthetic emerged -- cars built to be slow and low to the ground. Inspired by the organization and creativity of the era, the next generation of lowriders in the 1960s formed car clubs and became active in the larger Chicano Movement, including the land take-over of San Diego’s historic Chicano Park. 
In the late 1970s, lowriders affirmed their identity by adapting old airplane hydraulic parts to make their cars hop and evading law enforcement regulations; and lowriding expressions expanded as women formed their own car clubs. Police surveillance and media hysteria led to the eventual outlawing of cruising, bringing to an end one of lowriding's most dynamic eras. But recently the old past time of cruising has been revived again with hundreds of car club members assembling weekly to express their pride in their cars and culture. "Everything Comes From The Streets" celebrates a deep form of cultural expression, reflecting a long history of struggle and affirmation rooted in the streets.
"Everything Comes From The Streets" is directed by Alberto López Pulido, produced by Alberto López Pulido, Rigo Reyes and Kelly Whalen, and edited and photographed by Kelly Whalen. Supported by Cal Humanities and the University of San Diego.
"Everything Comes From The Streets" is on Facebook.

[video]<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/72871987" width="500" height="281" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Rigo Reyes, long-time member of the Amigos Car Club and member of the San Diego Lowriding Council.










Gloria Cota (Bombas).










Above: Lowriders on display at Sweetwater High School.










Above: David Aguilar, member of Ilegales Car Club San Diego and lowriding since the late 1960s, working with his grandson on one of his cars.










Above: Citizens hold up signs reading "Open Highland Ave."










Above: A police officer stands in the middle of Plaza Blvd. at night. The shutting down of Highland Ave. to lowriders back in the late 1970s led to the politicalization and organizing by the lowrider and larger Chicano community in San Diego in search of basic first amendment rights to cruise!










Above: Los Gallos was one of Logan Heights premier jacket clubs during the 1950s. Along with many other jacket clubs, they would establish the foundation for organized lowriding in the late 1960s.










Above: The Bean Bandits were car customizers and racers featured in "Everything Comes From The Streets."










Above: One of the early lowrider clubs in San Diego. Soon after the Latin Lowriders was established, Brown Image came onto the lowrider scene in San Diego. The photo was taken back at Chicano Park early 1970s.










Above: An early shot of members of Los Dukes de Tijuana after volunteering in a community/public works project.










Above: Francisco "Pancho" Gonzalez representing Los Dukes de Tijuana










Above: The Specials are one of San Diego's first all women's car clubs. You can see these amazing women and their stories featured in "Everything Comes From The Streets."










Above: A founding member of Ladies Pride, Chris Cano. Ladies Pride was one of San Diego's first women's only car clubs.










Above: Ladies Pride, one of the first all-women's car clubs in San Diego. Ladies Pride is featured in the film and you can see them here representing with their cars back in the 80s.










Above: Elsa Castillo, founding member of San Diego's Ladies Pride, one of the first women's-only car clubs. "Pride and joy ... actually was the logo I had on the back of my Monte Carlo. It started out black and eventually [I made it] a black pearl color, and I had a t-top put on, which was something really popular in the late 70s. I remember when we parked or stopped to eat, some of the males would come up to us and say, 'hey, is that your boyfriend's car? Is that your husband's car?' And we would get a laugh out of it, and we'd say, 'no, that's our car. We own it. We take care of it.'"










Above: The incredible work of Robert Martinez - one of the pioneers of the custom car movement in San Diego in the early 1950s and an original member of the Bean Bandits. Look at this 1955 Mercury. This is nothing short of a piece of art!










Above: An important local publication that appeared on the San Diego scene back in 1982 by the name VIVO - to address the the triumphs and challenges in our barrios from a lowrider perspective. It represents a historic and important publication to tell the story of lowriding.










Above: Producer Rigo Reyes, director Alberto López Pulido and producer, editor, photographer Kelly Whalen.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> BY THE WAY ALL THAT ENGRAVIN AND CHROME YOU DID ON THAT BASIC NO NAME CAR YOUR BUILDING IS ASS BACKWARDS FOLKS..:loco: YOU WILL NEVER COME CLOSE TO COMPETING WITH ME MAKING GAME GOOFY MOVES LIKE THAT.:bowrofl::nono::nosad: ONE OF MY BOYS TRYIED TO BUILD THAT SAME SHIT AND I SAID WE DON'T DO THOSE. HE THANKS ME EVERY CHANCE HE GETS. I WISH SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THAT. NO DISRESPET BUT THAT SHIT IS BUNK AND A WASTE OF MONEY HOMIE. IN ORDER TO FUCK WITH ME YOU NEED TO MAKE A POWER MOVE NOT NO WACK ASS PONITAC HOPPER WITH CHROME AND GOLD. COME ON HOMIE YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT. GIVE US A SNEAK PEAK SO WE CAN SEE IF YOU WENT RIGHT OR LEFT. EVEN THO I ALREADY KNOW YOU WENT LEFT. :rimshot:


Dam homie. A man judging another man's car and it ain't even done. You speaking like that Stefon cause you know what you got coming. You're gonna eat those words when this Pontiac hits the street....or is it a dodge?.... dunno....but what I do know is I sense a little hate in your post. Can't ever be happy. Fuck a sneek peak buddy just be ready. The Game Don't Stop Ya Big Dummy! took that from you


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Sup fuckers uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Man got this crazy ass hang over from last night..!! 

It's Sunday fun day ..!! Time to start drinking .., again !!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Spammer^^^^


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Koo ^^^^

Hate em


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> LMFAO, So which one of those pics has the CLEAN HOPPER your talking about ? You know the one you said is on my level? I must have missed it????:roflmao: I dont think theres one car you built in those pics thats clean other than the Orange "Taxi" you treat like a Bentley. Im glad your boy didn't build that car cause he had no clue what he would have put himself up against:run: As for you, you just have no clue what your talking about, but Thanks AGAIN for the concernhno::banghead:. My ponitac is beyond your level guy, thats all. Its lame how you call around all in peeps business, and then try to post it and hit the streets w/ the latest gossip, and the shit aint even 100% solid. LOL Get your shit together, your not doing your job right. You'll see me in a LENS and under the LIGHTS near you real soon:drama:


ONCE AGAIN DJ WE ARE ON 2 TOTALLY DIFFERENT LEVEL'S OF LOWRIDING HOMIE. YOUR LOWRIDING IS NOT A THREAT SO WHY IN THE HELL WOULD I CALL AROUND AND ASK ANYONE ABOUT YOUR CAR? ON MY KIDS I AIN'T NEVER MADE ONE PHONE CALL ABOUT YOUR CAR. YOUR CAR INFO COMES TO ME BECAUSE MOFOS ARE LAUGHING AT THE MOVE YOU MADE NOT EVEN KNOWING ME AND YOU CLOWN EACH OTHER. I'M NOT HATING I'M JUST SAYING YOU WON'T BEABLE TO FUCK WITH ME BY MAKING MOVES LIKE THAT. WELL WHY YOUR IN THE LENS AND UNDER THE LIGHT.. SOMETHING I BEEN DOING MY WHOLE LOWRIDING CAREER.
ILL BE IN TRAFFIC REPPIN THIS REAL STREET RIDA AND BUMPER CHECKING SHIT WITH LENS,LIGHTS AND BITCHES... :bowrofl:
1ST. FUEL UP....

2ND... GO SUPPORT THE XMAN SHOW AT THE STADIUM AND DRAW THE LENS AND PEOPLE IN...

IT AIN'T NO FUN IF THE GRAPE CAN'T GET NONE...

3RD... FROM THE STADIUM TO EAST LAKE HIGH SCHOOL TO GO WATCH MY SON PLAY FOOTBALL IN THE RIDAZ...

NEXT DAY BACK IN TRAFFIC.. AT J STREET WAITING FOR OUR L.A PATNAS TO COME AND PLAY.

LONG STORY SHORT I'M A REAL LOWRIDER NOT NO INTERNET LOWRIDER. I REALLY LIVE THIS SHIT... IT AIN'T ON ME IT'S IN ME
NOW CAN WE PLEASE SEE SOMETHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH LOWRIDING?:facepalm:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Dam homie. A man judging another man's car and it ain't even done. You speaking like that Stefon cause you know what you got coming. You're gonna eat those words when this Pontiac hits the street....or is it a dodge?.... dunno....but what I do know is I sense a little hate in your post. Can't ever be happy. Fuck a sneek peak buddy just be ready. The Game Don't Stop Ya Big Dummy! took that from you


IF YALL GOT SOME RIDZ COMING FOR ME WHATS TAKING SO LONG PIMP? I AIN'T SAYING I'M UNFUCK WITABLE BUT IF YOU GONNA COME TALKING LOWRIDER SHIT MAKE SURE YOU COME CORRECT. 
I GARANTEE I DON'T EAT NO WORDS WHEN I SEE THAT PONTIAC. I DON'T DO OR CARE FOR THOSE BUT TO EACH IT'S OWN.:barf: CLEAN IS CLEAN BUT YOU CAN'T EXPECT TO SMASH ME IN NO PONTIAC HOMIE. AND YOU CALL MY ADVISE HATE? :bowrofl: I'M TELLING HIM WHAT EVERYONE ELSE WAS AFFRAID TO TELL HIM AND HOW MUCH MORE TIME DO I HAVE TO WAIT?
SD WANNA SEE WHAT IT DO?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> ONCE AGAIN DJ WE ARE ON 2 TOTALLY DIFFERENT LEVEL'S OF LOWRIDING HOMIE. YOUR LOWRIDING IS NOT A THREAT SO WHY IN THE HELL WOULD I CALL AROUND AND ASK ANYONE ABOUT YOUR CAR? ON MY KIDS I AIN'T NEVER MADE ONE PHONE CALL ABOUT YOUR CAR. YOUR CAR INFO COMES TO ME BECAUSE MOFOS ARE LAUGHING AT THE MOVE YOU MADE NOT EVEN KNOWING ME AND YOU CLOWN EACH OTHER. I'M NOT HATING I'M JUST SAYING YOU WON'T BEABLE TO FUCK WITH ME BY MAKING MOVES LIKE THAT. WELL WHY YOUR IN THE LENS AND UNDER THE LIGHT.. SOMETHING I BEEN DOING MY WHOLE LOWRIDING CAREER.
> ILL BE IN TRAFFIC REPPIN THIS REAL STREET RIDA AND BUMPER CHECKING SHIT WITH LENS,LIGHTS AND BITCHES... :bowrofl:
> 1ST. FUEL UP....
> 
> ...


LMFAO:rofl: Same pics of the Taxi. All thats good for is driving your kids around:twak:Wont do you no good if you put that in front of my lincoln:buttkick: What a joke:roflmao:. Were talkin clean hoppers here not cab fare.


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> IF YALL GOT SOME RIDZ COMING FOR ME WHATS TAKING SO LONG PIMP? I AIN'T SAYING I'M UNFUCK WITABLE BUT IF YOU GONNA COME TALKING LOWRIDER SHIT MAKE SURE YOU COME CORRECT.
> I GARANTEE I DON'T EAT NO WORDS WHEN I SEE THAT PONTIAC. I DON'T DO OR CARE FOR THOSE BUT TO EACH IT'S OWN.:barf: CLEAN IS CLEAN BUT YOU CAN'T EXPECT TO SMASH ME IN NO PONTIAC HOMIE. AND YOU CALL MY ADVISE HATE? :bowrofl: I'M TELLING HIM WHAT EVERYONE ELSE WAS AFFRAID TO TELL HIM AND HOW MUCH MORE TIME DO I HAVE TO WAIT?
> SD WANNA SEE WHAT IT DO?


Who ever wanted your advice in this lowriding game ? You just sound like you are hating a little bit. So what if a mutha fucka wants to pull up in a Pontiac or a omega or a fuckin ford ltd.and you say you are telling him what everyone else is "afraid" to tell him? Who is afraid? There y o u go with that he said she said they won't say shit Stefon cut that nonsense out homie. If you feel that way day you feel that way. Ain't no mutha fuckas over here scared to say shit to our members about their cars. In the end they are gonna do what they want but don't sit there and say you are saying what people wont. That shits getting old he said she said bro. In the name of lowridin tell your goof squad to be ready and fuck the bull shit. Let's get right to it. Yea its taking a minute for myself but don't water it down with those verbal shanengans you play. Appreciate that see ya soon goof troops


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What it doo fellas.. 

See ya this Sunday at J st.!!! 

Gona be a good turn out.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

SUNDAY GONA BE GOOD uffin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> SUNDAY GONA BE GOOD uffin:


hey what up bro. Im the whiteboy that hollered at you at the thursday mira mesa fuddruckers import night. . Said keep doin it not many people still lowriding. Lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

My wife said ur car was the only one worth seeing. Most of her pics are of u haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Frogg said:


> hey what up bro. Im the whiteboy that hollered at you at the thursday mira mesa fuddruckers import night. . Said keep doin it not many people still lowriding. Lol





Frogg said:


> My wife said ur car was the only one worth seeing. Most of her pics are of u haha



What's good big dogg? :h5:

You know I think that was the homie Jason goes by the tag name 69WAYS with the white 69 impala with the white phantom top. uffin:

He tells me he rolls to the import nights all the time so I'm sure he's the person you spoke to. Its hard to tell who is who on this layitlow setup but its all good. Thanks for the support and hopefully we'll see ya at J st this sunday for the Aztlan picnic. I'll be the ugly dude in the gold 72 Rivi, my name is Frank. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

That's wats up


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

theonegodchose said:


> Who ever wanted your advice in this lowriding game ? You just sound like you are hating a little bit. So what if a mutha fucka wants to pull up in a Pontiac or a omega or a fuckin ford ltd.and you say you are telling him what everyone else is "afraid" to tell him? Who is afraid? There y o u go with that he said she said they won't say shit Stefon cut that nonsense out homie. If you feel that way day you feel that way. Ain't no mutha fuckas over here scared to say shit to our members about their cars. In the end they are gonna do what they want but don't sit there and say you are saying what people wont. That shits getting old he said she said bro. In the name of lowridin tell your goof squad to be ready and fuck the bull shit. Let's get right to it. Yea its taking a minute for myself but don't water it down with those verbal shanengans you play. Appreciate that see ya soon goof troops


See there you GO... i never once said anyone from str8 game told me nothing about dj car. you took what you wanted from my qoutes and added your own twist to it. 2 ridaz spoke on dj car not everyone. so please explain how am i hating about clowning someones car when your the same guy who took a picture of my cutty at earl schib getting painted and tryied to turn it into a clown session when i laugh about the shit with you guys. it's all fun and games my nigg. but truth is the goof squad run this hop shit and if you don't beleave me tell anybody lets meet at atzlan and see who walk away with a victory smile... forget the verbal shanaginz the goof squad is ready any givin sunday


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> LMFAO:rofl: Same pics of the Taxi. All thats good for is driving your kids around:twak:Wont do you no good if you put that in front of my lincoln:buttkick: What a joke:roflmao:. Were talkin clean hoppers here not cab fare.


maan i'm talking all D above.. I get in traffic and lowride and continue to hype my city and the young future lowrider up. 
Than when you finally decide to say you wanna hop imma hype all the by standers up by smackin the bumper on you 10 times. Now joke that. by the way you keep speaking on clean hoppers when you still ain't showed us nothing yet. 

until you show me something i'm gonna continue to do me and enjoy this sunny san diego real lowrider life.. real ridaz get in traffic and motivate the people while they take pics of me on the freeway and entering j street. how about you motivate somebody by getting in traffic because your hop life is taking way to long.:rimshot:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Frogg said:


> hey what up bro. Im the whiteboy that hollered at you at the thursday mira mesa fuddruckers import night. . *Said keep doin it not many people still lowriding.* Lol


CAN YOU READ THEM HIGHLIGHTED QUOTES DROCKONE619. I THINK THE GUY WAS ALSO TALKING ABOUT YOU BECAUSE YOU NO LONGER LOWRIDE.:rimshot::bowrofl:
OK OK I'M DONE MAKING MYSELF LAUGH.....
MUCH LUV TO YOU RIDAZ THAT STAY HELPING AND MOTIVATING THE NOW AND FUTURE RIDAZ IN THE WORLD. 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLES. I'M JOINING THE LINE UP NEXT MISSION. COUNT ME IN ON SOME SD TRAFFIC. KEEP ME BUSY UNTILL THIS GUY TALKING ALL THESE SHANANAGINZ SHOW UP WITH A HOPPER OR HOP IN TRAFFIC AND MOTIVATE OTHERS. OUR LOWRIDEIN WORLD IS FALLING OFF.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> What's good big dogg? :h5:
> 
> You know I think that was the homie Jason goes by the tag name 69WAYS with the white 69 impala with the white phantom top. uffin:
> 
> He tells me he rolls to the import nights all the time so I'm sure he's the person you spoke to. Its hard to tell who is who on this layitlow setup but its all good. Thanks for the support and hopefully we'll see ya at J st this sunday for the Aztlan picnic. I'll be the ugly dude in the gold 72 Rivi, my name is Frank. uffin:


Cool Frank, I just saw the white 69 in the vid and thought it was you.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Frogg said:


> Cool Frank, I just saw the white 69 in the vid and thought it was you.


Its all good bro. Its gona be a good one this Sunday. Just bring a chair and a tent. Food is provided at $5 a plate includes a drink and proceeds go to a scholarship. Gona be nice cars bumpin'. BIG FISH gona be out there too. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahan man franks stop talking bout that rivi of yours

That dam car been nothing but good to ya.. N u good to it haha

Shyt cool as fuck !! 

See ya Sunday foo!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hahahan man franks stop talking bout that rivi of yours
> 
> That dam car been nothing but good to ya.. N u good to it haha
> 
> ...


Haha man i ain't said nothin haha :dunno:

Sunday for sure big dogg uffin:


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

KLIQUE FAMILY... KLIQUE 50TH...


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

_zpsauab2mkg.jpeg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

Frogg said:


> My wife said ur car was the only one worth seeing. Most of her pics are of u haha


Hahaha thanks man but yea I remember you and if u wanna see some more rides nicer then mine like the homies Ill Behavior and AP hustles just hit up j street marina tomorrow ima try to make it but I gotta work its from 10 to 5 from what I read and if I dont see you tommrrow ill prob see u at the next fuddruckers meet


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> maan i'm talking all D above.. I get in traffic and lowride and continue to hype my city and the young future lowrider up.
> Than when you finally decide to say you wanna hop imma hype all the by standers up by smackin the bumper on you 10 times. Now joke that. by the way you keep speaking on clean hoppers when you still ain't showed us nothing yet.
> 
> until you show me something i'm gonna continue to do me and enjoy this sunny san diego real lowrider life.. real ridaz get in traffic and motivate the people while they take pics of me on the freeway and entering j street. how about you motivate somebody by getting in traffic because your hop life is taking way to long.:rimshot:
> ...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Had a good time yesterday y'all. Nice turnout and too bad about the "no hopping" policy @ J st that's in full effect. Even though some people didnt get the word/couldnt wait til FAMBAM. Guess they didnt get word that the hosting club can get fined THOUSANDS of dollars for some leaking oil. We all got that itch for the switch but swing your cars somewhere else fellas. Most people were in the loop already and that's why the hopppers didnt pull out their cars but I'm just passing this on. The City takes this serious y'all. The city allows the happenings/functions but only if the hoppers keep off and people park appropriately not blocking fire lanes. uffin:

Still had a good time out there. Another beautiful day in S.D.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

can you tell big Joe came out to hang out too? uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Everybody saw you fellas burnin' out at Fambam :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show just 2 more weeks away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt!!!!,game over cc figgas doing it bigg!!!!
much luv,100 pimpin!!!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

This Topic gets funnier and funnnier:roflmao:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the pics Ill Behavior... :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sikonenine said:


> Thanks for all the pics Ill Behavior... :thumbsup:


No problem big dogg. Just posting what i find on the "social media" sites. Not my pics but I'll post the images on here to share with y'all. Show people that San Diego still active uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Thanks for all the pics Ill Behavior... :thumbsup:


Was up big homie.. Seen u at the picnic car looking sharp like always

.. See u next time. One of the homie said u beat him to it.. Jaha he wanted to do his regal like yours 

Haha see u around homeboy


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

So REMINGTON back in the tire game. They apparently making 175/75/14's 86s WW. $90 each or $345 a set. Im trying to find if they make 13's. That'd be sick. uffin:

Performance Plus Tire and Auto 3910 Cherry Ave, Long Beach, CA 90807
(562) 988-0211

http:// [url]http://www.performanceplustire.com/

[/URL]


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That looks good.. 

Gona have to take a trip up there and buy a few sets 

,,$


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea 13s would be super sicc.. That would be another add on 

To all the other sets u got baller.. Haha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo!!

It a hot day in daygo today !!

See ya in traffic .


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

aphustle said:


> Was up big homie.. Seen u at the picnic car looking sharp like always
> 
> .. See u next time. One of the homie said u beat him to it.. Jaha he wanted to do his regal like yours
> 
> Haha see u around homeboy


 :thumbsup:' Sup AP... See u around Homie...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this Saturday 9/20, Saturday tardeada @ 3pm!!!!

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

STRAIGHT GAME STAYS REPPING SAN DIEGO IN VEGAS EVERY YEAR.... CHECK OUR RESUME


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking for a smog hook up...PM me


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> STRAIGHT GAME STAYS REPPING SAN DIEGO IN VEGAS EVERY YEAR.... CHECK OUR RESUME



Must be. Nice!!! 


Looking good fellas!!

$$


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
Gbody Chrome Spare Tire Cover
EASY to install. Slips over ur existing spare tire cove on the bottom of car.
Call or text Carlos 619 251 9089


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


>


Nice booty lockup!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


>



:wow:

In traffic in Vegas? :thumbsup:

Wish I could hit traffic in Vegas.

uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Where the pix or videos of Vegas y'all..

Post em up.. Them clean hoppers looking super good!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's looks hella sick wit it.. ! 

Props guys 

.!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>





tru2thagame said:


>


 Lookin Hella Good Straight Game... :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sikonenine said:


> Lookin Hella Good Straight Game... :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ROB PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN GAME OVER STYLE AT THE AFTER HOP IN L.A AT THE STRICTLY RIDAZ PICNIC. HE TOOK ALL FADES! 




*






*
IN THE WORDS OF MACK 10... WE NEVER STOP HITTING SWITCHES. 
*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Props to rob putting in work!!!

It don't stop $


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

IN THE WORDS OF MACK 10... "ON THEM THANGZ 4 LIFE AND ONLY HOGS ROLL THEM HOMEBOY":nicoderm:

































*MOTIVATION MUSIC FOR YOU LOWRIDAZ ON THEM THANGZ...*


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

What's up San Diego Peps! ONELIFE C.C San Diego will be out soon..some pictures! a little bit about us..We are the 4th Chapter with ONELIFE CC .SOUTHERN CALIFAS (MOTHER CHAPTER) , CENTRAL COAST , EL PASO,TX AND SAN DIEGO.

























This is are Trademark for San Diego Chapter
























these are mandatory plaques


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

ONELIFE CC Central Coast making some video with Mr. Criminal


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

just a few with ONELIFE CC Central Coast


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

ONELIFE CC


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ONELIFE SD said:


> ONELIFE CC


GAME OVER FEELING THAT FROM BEGINNING TO END ONELIFE RIDAZ.
MUCH PROPS TO YA BWOOY ALSO. PRODUCER,RAPPER,DIRECTED,FILMED AND EDITED BY HIMSELF MR. CRIMINAL. THAT'S A BAD ASS VATO RIGHT THERE.
TELL HIM IF HE EVER NEEDS SOME BACK BUMPER SHIT OR MORE WHIPS HE GOT OUR SUPPORT AND I'M DEFINTLY FEEING HIS MUSIC. 
MUCH LUV AND KEEP UP THAT CALI MUSIC US. THAT SHIT SMASHIN


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> GAME OVER FEELING THAT FROM BEGINNING TO END ONELIFE RIDAZ.
> MUCH PROPS TO YA BWOOY ALSO. PRODUCER,RAPPER,DIRECTED,FILMED AND EDITED BY HIMSELF MR. CRIMINAL. THAT'S A BAD ASS VATO RIGHT THERE.
> TELL HIM IF HE EVER NEEDS SOME BACK BUMPER SHIT OR MORE WHIPS HE GOT OUR SUPPORT AND I'M DEFINTLY FEEING HIS MUSIC.
> MUCH LUV AND KEEP UP THAT CALI MUSIC US. THAT SHIT SMASHIN


For sure...tryin to get are rides done...hopefully, he comes down here when we ready. .


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ONELIFE SD said:


> What's up San Diego Peps! ONELIFE C.C San Diego will be out soon..some pictures! a little bit about us..We are the 4th Chapter with ONELIFE CC .SOUTHERN CALIFAS (MOTHER CHAPTER) , CENTRAL COAST , EL PASO,TX AND SAN DIEGO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427578
> ...



Hell yea thTs wats fellas... Everyone looking super firme ..

Glad y'all with us . 

See y'all out and bout .

$


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

aphustle said:


> Hell yea thTs wats fellas... Everyone looking super firme ..
> 
> Glad y'all with us .
> 
> ...


For sure..thanks for the props..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ONELIFE SD said:


> ONELIFE CC




Music videos was super Kool. 

Diego got y'all back. See ya in traffic shows n hops 

$


----------



## ONELIFE SD (Oct 2, 2014)

this one is with ONELIFE CC Southern Califas Chapter ( mother chapter ) many music videos...last one..


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

okay everyone.... I Know i dont post on here very much but here goes. I Would like to thank everyone who came by today for the fundraiser to help my little buddy sonny aka nephew Sonny Serrano and Vanessa for their daughter to help in her time of need. I seen a whole lot of people come together to help and i have to say it was cool as hell and i know it means alot to the friends and family. from the individual people to the clubs who helped and came out to support thank you very much. i only had a chance to snap a few pictures and i will post later. Homies from LIFE cc since 6 am to save the place and all the vendors who donated their services and or products to the raffle. a few include my nice brother neto from BOTTMSUP HYDRAULICS for donating parts and vince aka Cruiser from CRUISERS AUTOMOTIVE for being the DJ all day long Sorry if i forgot you but it was plenty of people donating their time and money in time of need for Paulina.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

A big thanks to everyone includingKLIQUE san diego who had a sick ass line up from 59 to 64 rags in order plus a few other hard tops and other Impalas and cars in the mix, super nice. majestics , estilo de antes, Raza, USO, Unique Ladies, Groupe, Delegation, Ragtops, Just II loww, Latin Touch, Game Over, Oldies, good time,sAztlan and more ( sorry if i didnt mention you i was awake since 5 am and was helping out in the cooking dept)


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

alex75 said:


> okay everyone.... I Know i dont post on here very much but here goes. I Would like to thank everyone who came by today for the fundraiser to help my little buddy sonny aka nephew Sonny Serrano and Vanessa for their daughter to help in her time of need. I seen a whole lot of people come together to help and i have to say it was cool as hell and i know it means alot to the friends and family. from the individual people to the clubs who helped and came out to support thank you very much. i only had a chance to snap a few pictures and i will post later. Homies from LIFE cc since 6 am to save the place and all the vendors who donated their services and or products to the raffle. a few include my nice brother neto from BOTTMSUP HYDRAULICS for donating parts and vince aka PUTO from CRUISERS AUTOMOTIVE for being the DJ all day long Sorry if i forgot you but it was plenty of people donating their time and money in time of need for Paulina.



:thumbsup: glad to see the community is live and well. But quick question. Do they really call vince PUTO? or is that a typo? Haha sorry just couldn't help but notice that. 

But not to get side tracked. Glad to see riders still getting together for a good cause. uffin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i meant to say cruiser:biggrin:
damn auto correct:roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^^ hahahahahaha

Man don't blame auto correct hahaha

U was just tired Fromm helping out in the event.

God bless the fam. !


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

alex75 said:


> i meant to say cruiser:biggrin:
> damn auto correct:roflmao:


Haha cool :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yesssiirr!!!!

Wus good y'all !!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: >>>> ​T T T


----------



## LEFT<LOWER<CALI (Dec 6, 2011)

Who wraps frames in this city


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Bottoms up hydraulics does it all !!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:thanks ap


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

here are some recent pictures of frame work done here at the shop. you can call nate at 619-813-6467.tell him you saw this on layitlow


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^^
Some good work right there.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

alex75 said:


> :thumbsup:thanks ap



Yessir .. Anytime . 


TTT


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

alex75 said:


> View attachment 1453313


:wow:


uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Fime Flickas Ill Behavior...
Whats Hood...



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Fime Flickas Ill Behavior...
> Whats Hood...


Was hapnin? :h5:

The pics are just from what i found on the social media sites. Was a show in TJ last weekend and the fellas band got to perform at the show. I woulda been down but i don't got a passport and Im scared of the narcos haha hno:

How u doin big dogg?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


That was dope video !

Kool!

Who puttin theys cars away for winter??

Y'all better bust out wit some clean ass shyt for next summer y'all.!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Whats up i would like to ask for help in raising funds for my daughter's cheer team SSDIB JR Midget squad. The girls got 1st place in the San Diego competition and got invited to Nationals /Finals for AYF in Tuscon,AZ. but the coach bailed on the girls and now the money that was raised is gone. These girls have worked very hard throughout the year to get to this point. So i gonna put together a picnic/bbq on Sunday Nov 9th from 10am-5pm at Jst park Marina in Chula Vista, CA we have food and drinks for donations. Any donation will help thank you for you time. Any questions u can reach me at (760) 524-0466


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^^

Dam brother u in riverside and doing all this in SD!??!!

Hell yea major props and blessings to your family ..

Gona spread the word and date. I moved here to murrieta a month ago but 

Still hit up all shows picnicks and traffic see you there bro... And you know how the saying goes..

I can always eat!  

Will be there to donate . Good luck and god bless bro.


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

aphustle said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Dam brother u in riverside and doing all this in SD!??!!
> 
> ...


Naw bro stay in SD now . GOOD looking out bro thanks for the help. I see u there


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Orale Kool. 

Yea see u there big. Homie.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Bump for the good cause


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

What up SD where u at


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Whats up i would like to ask for help in raising funds for my daughter's cheer team SSDIB JR Midget squad. The girls got 1st place in the San Diego competition and got invited to Nationals /Finals for AYF in Tuscon,AZ. but the coach bailed on the girls and now the money that was raised is gone. These girls have worked very hard throughout the year to get to this point. So i gonna put together a picnic/bbq on Sunday Nov 9th from 10am-5pm at Jst park Marina in Chula Vista, CA we have food and drinks for donations. Any donation will help thank you for you time. Any questions u can reach me at (760) 524-0466


 Do u have a PayPal or Facebook donation page?


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Do u have a PayPal or Facebook donation page?


Yea bro my wife set up a donation page here is the link Www.gofundme.com/gp78e8. Thank you bro


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool today y'all. Gona post up pics later. uffin:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Cool today y'all. Gona post up pics later. uffin:


Hell yea bro nice meeting u thanks for the support. Whne my impala gets out we gitta hit some traffic together


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Hell yea bro nice meeting u thanks for the support. Whne my impala gets out we gitta hit some traffic together


yes sir we'll do that. was a pleasure to meet your fam and support a good cause. :thumbsup:

Here are the pics I took from yesterday. Didn't get a chance to get every car that came through but also there were people that came through without the riders. Nice to see y'all out there. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

At the end they had a raffle and had a baseball and a baseball bat signed by Adrian Gonzalez

After the BBQ fundraiser, Decided since we were still down the street we rolled on out to the hops had to stop and fuel up a few times uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir another great Sunday !!

Props to everyone who came out !

See y'all for another great time in SD like always


----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a freshly Triple Plated Impala trunk Pan $450 (619)726-3346


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Kool Sunday! 

Had fundraiser ... Some traffik... Hops... Some dranks.. No DUI!!!

Was Kool ass fuck!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> yes sir we'll do that. was a pleasure to meet your fam and support a good cause. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here are the pics I took from yesterday. Didn't get a chance to get every car that came through but also there were people that came through without the riders. Nice to see y'all out there. uffin:



Homie with the MODELO switch handle putting in work . Haha all fun and games 

Lowridin and traffik .


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

shit ap??, u moved up north a lil?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Homie with the MODELO switch handle putting in work . Haha all fun and games
> 
> Lowridin and traffik .


Yea man that modelo switch is down as Fuck haha straight asking to get pulled over haha uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> shit ap??, u moved up north a lil?


Shyt pimp I moved a good ways past north haha

Took a quick vacation to stack my chips

Gotta handle these Chevy 's !!! Player

Was guud wit you pimp..

I am 186 miles round trip away from SD but I be inda big SD heavy haha


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good shit guys


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Good looking out aphustle,ILL BEHAVIOR, BIGJOE619 and all the other riders for coming out. Thanks for the support . When my 8 is done we gotta hit that traffic together


----------



## turyloko (Sep 14, 2014)

Next time yall should post the event on here I see allot of events lately but no one announces them


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

right ap?much respecto,do the dame thangg pimpin:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

turyloko said:


> Next time yall should post the event on here I see allot of events lately but no one announces them


Sup tury? :h5: 

This was posted with enough time. A full 5 days before the event. Ima bump the original post uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Whats up i would like to ask for help in raising funds for my daughter's cheer team SSDIB JR Midget squad. The girls got 1st place in the San Diego competition and got invited to Nationals /Finals for AYF in Tuscon,AZ. but the coach bailed on the girls and now the money that was raised is gone. These girls have worked very hard throughout the year to get to this point. So i gonna put together a picnic/bbq on Sunday Nov 9th from 10am-5pm at Jst park Marina in Chula Vista, CA we have food and drinks for donations. Any donation will help thank you for you time. Any questions u can reach me at (760) 524-0466



uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Good looking out aphustle,ILL BEHAVIOR, BIGJOE619 and all the other riders for coming out. Thanks for the support . When my 8 is done we gotta hit that traffic together


Hell yea big dogg hopefully that six 8 go smooth. U know speed bumps is wat slows everything down. Traffic would be poppin with a six 8 in the mix uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> good shit guys




You too big homie . Always glad to chop it up wit ya 

Always riding cleAn !


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Good looking out aphustle,ILL BEHAVIOR, BIGJOE619 and all the other riders for coming out. Thanks for the support . When my 8 is done we gotta hit that traffic together



Oh yessir .. I heard that.

See ya inda mix homie !


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


This are cool little vids dogg..

Haha they keep goin n going!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> This are cool little vids dogg..
> 
> Haha they keep goin n going!!


Haha that's 69ways rolling on three through downtown during comicon 
I had a clip of u rolling on three but the vid turns out is protected and can't link it to use :facepalm:

Ima see if i can catch something else uffin:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Damn longest 3 ever


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Damn longest 3 ever


Haha yea big dogg. :biggrin: I just get stuck watching :wow: like 3-4 loops and i Snap out of it haha uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :nicoderm:


I SEE U OUT THERE


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

R_Cisco_O said:


> I SEE U OUT THERE


For sure big dogg. I might not get there for the move in part but Ima still cruise through. uffin:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> For sure big dogg. I might not get there for the move in part but Ima still cruise through. uffin:


Yea i bee there with my lil rolling cooler we can have a few. Is AP rolling threw


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir should be there. 

How's the 68 coming out homie.


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

What's up low fam...Ap what's up boy u coming back hell yeah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha oh hell yea I'm back!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking for a 90d cadillac. Coupe or fleetwood. Have 8gs to spend. Thanks


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

china rider said:


> Looking for a 90d cadillac. Coupe or fleetwood. Have 8gs to spend. Thanks


wish I had long money like that. Must be nice being a baller uffin:


----------



## turyloko (Sep 14, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS my SD Riders!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PIC NIC! BIG"M" SD!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

I am going out dippin tonight, if any one wants to ride give me a call. 707 758 2012


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

What I just picked up


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anything happening in SD here soon?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

when you commin out Crash1964?
congrats on your new ride China rider.. if It don't rain tomorrow ill be at the fam bam in my 62


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicano park Saturday April 25. . .and registration is ALREADY closed :facepalm:

Fuck Chicano park cuz of the politics, everybody gona be @ J st anyway uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

china rider said:


> View attachment 1535793
> View attachment 1535801
> View attachment 1535809
> View attachment 1535809
> ...


Clean cruiser :thumbsup: diggin' that booty kit uffin:


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> when you commin out Crash1964?
> congrats on your new ride China rider.. if It don't rain tomorrow ill be at the fam bam in my 62


I'll be out at fam bam as well tomorrow


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am here now until the first week of February


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Crash1964 said:


> I am here now until the first week of February[/QUOTE
> 
> Switch CC picnic Saturday 1/31, Las Palmas Park


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Please help this sat las palmas park in national city


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

djxsd said:


> Please help this sat las palmas park in national city


:angel:

Thoughts and prayers headed that way. I would roll but working all day.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

a
yone down to grill and chill sunday at j st


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> a
> yone down to grill and chill sunday at j st


shit why not? I aint got no grill but I can chill :biggrin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

or why not chicano park my dude? :dunno: just a suggestion :biggrin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

RG is tha shit bruh...


----------



## Chino619 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wadup? New to the forum and new to lowridin. I'm rolling in a 63 impala 4 door hardtop. Don't hate on the 4 door lol. Just wanted to post a pic of my ride to see what you guys think. You guys might of seen me around South San Diego I cruise on the weekends. God bless. 








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Sick ass video !!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Sick ass video !!!


Yea man. That's u on the cover staying on three. . That was a good day uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Chino619 said:


> Wadup? New to the forum and new to lowridin. I'm rolling in a 63 impala 4 door hardtop. Don't hate on the 4 door lol. Just wanted to post a pic of my ride to see what you guys think. You guys might of seen me around South San Diego I cruise on the weekends. God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See ya around inda streets homie.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Yea man. That's u on the cover staying on three. . That was a good day uffin:


Yea it was . Great day !


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

How's 72 rivi foo!!


Why r u hiding it.., asshole 

Bring her out for a lil dam haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Ru-Nutty said:


> RG is tha shit bruh...


Yea man he doin it and making good dvd's uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> How's 72 rivi foo!!
> 
> 
> Why r u hiding it.., asshole
> ...


Man u know how it is. Its lonely up here where I'm @. Ain't nothin poppin off over here. Ima roll out to J st this Sunday and get some of these tires delivered. uffin:

I can imagine how it is living where u b @. . uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Chino619 said:


> Wadup? New to the forum and new to lowridin. I'm rolling in a 63 impala 4 door hardtop. Don't hate on the 4 door lol. Just wanted to post a pic of my ride to see what you guys think. You guys might of seen me around South San Diego I cruise on the weekends. God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice rider :thumbsup: hope to see ya sunday at j street uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Chino619 (Jan 23, 2015)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> nice rider :thumbsup: hope to see ya sunday at j street uffin:


Good lookin out ILL, what part of J street yall be at? And what time on Sunday?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Chino619 said:


> Good lookin out ILL, what part of J street yall be at? And what time on Sunday?


My name is Frank. The park everybody refers to as J st is bayfront park, the closest major intersection I could use is the 5 and J st.

Basically to get there exit the 5 freeway from J st and head west then take a left on marina pkwy 
People are planning to get there around 2 uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahahah


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Ill be out at J street tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

wassup AP...been a minute, still got that Linc?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^* 

Yo was good big homie !!!!

Where ya been at ? Yea g. I still got the linc 

It good still running strong .. See ya around homie.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

aphustle said:


> ^^^*
> 
> Yo was good big homie !!!!
> 
> ...


Just moved back to SD a couple of months ago from the Bay area...trying to catch up around here! Gonna need another rider soon!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


Was these pics taken this past Sunday? J st.? Clean ass whips!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Ru-Nutty said:


> Was these pics taken this past Sunday? J st.? Clean ass whips!


yes sir :thumbsup: next saturday SWITCH CC picnic @ Las Palmas park uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

dam.. ..my work is cut out for me today. gona post up the pics from yesterday uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=af42253a6f552e1b7966e793645b4ddc&oe=55653573

More of the turqoise 67 please


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the pics Homie, Really setting the mood up in here...:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sikonenine said:


> Thanks for all the pics Homie, Really setting the mood up in here...:thumbsup:


no problem my dude :h5: 

just a little motivation. letting people know its still active out and about :biggrin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Thanks for all the pics Homie, Really setting the mood up in here...:thumbsup:


X2


It picking up!!! People out n bout the hops was cool this past Sunday.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Clean!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What it doo!!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

Whos dippin' tonite? And where?!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What's Up Ill Behavior.... How's life Treating You brother... Hope All is Well...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What's Up Ill Behavior.... How's life Treating You brother... Hope All is Well...


What's happening my dude? I'm Aight just keeping this thread alive With pics i see on the social networks. How's everything on your side? How's county blues? The hops been a little more active lately. I would be out there in the rider but Im trying to get this little hooptie a little change up for 2015. You know how that goes. If i do the paint, I also gota do the upholstery. If i do the upholstery and paint i gota do the wheels and chrome. . . Man it never ends haha. . . Wish i had my car like u do. Clean paint, chrome and nice upholstery and beat uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Sup ill behavior how u been


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

sup cisco? hows that rider doin? I'm doin ok, just these santa ana winds make it a little warm, at least its a dry heat. seems like summers here already. uffin:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> sup cisco? hows that rider doin? I'm doin ok, just these santa ana winds make it a little warm, at least its a dry heat. seems like summers here already. uffin:


Rider should be getting paint on sat cant wait for summer be riding this yr


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

R_Cisco_O said:


> Rider should be getting paint on sat cant wait for summer be riding this yr


cool yea man its gona be a good summer :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


Bad Ass Bomba.......


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Just seen this for sale. for any of you ballers with 59's here's something for ya. :thumbsup:


http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/pts/4891468784.html

[h=2]1959 impala tail end - $500 (chula vista)[/h]











[h=2][/h]


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Sick ass pictures dogg...

Props to all em riders at the big three!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Sick ass pictures dogg...
> 
> Props to all em riders at the big three!


couple more I've found :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

homie twin at the sick side function uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

The homie going through it with the rider


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> homie twin at the sick side function uffin:



That's wats up...

Homie in traffik!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> That's wats up...
> 
> Homie in traffik!!!


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo??!!!!!

Have a good safe drive up there to the LA dogg ill behaviors 

Shyt gona fun eh!'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Wat it doo??!!!!!
> 
> Have a good safe drive up there to the LA dogg ill behaviors
> 
> Shyt gona fun eh!'



Dam just seen this. Man it's cool up here. Different flavor and vibe. You rolling next time. Concerts, good people, good food. Right now just gettin ready to eat @ Joe josts, where they got root beer on tap Haha man this hangover ain't too bad. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's wats up. Yea g next time will see wats up.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

A ill behavior let's go hit up PECHANGA casino n get em 

Dice ROLLIN dogg !!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pictures look reall good

Daygo still active !!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Good pix I'll behavior riders in action


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

yes sir, thanks man :thumbsup: 

not my pics but wanted to post up san diego still active on that traffic tip. summer "just around the corner" but its been here like summer aint never left uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell yea hahahah

Summer around the corner !!

Yessir daygo stay active year round


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Them two 63s look sick


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea man. Wish i had deep pockets like that. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

But you do!!!! HHagaha

U got a sixfoe in the garage ..! I seen it!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha them beers got u hallucinating haha :420: 

One day, when I decide to do something with my life, I hope I could have deep pockets to afford ONE of those riders, meanwhile, I'll be chillin with my top ramen and chips uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

same here ,ill b,me too,64ss vert lowlow


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir go on n get dat sixfoe all day!!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

right ap?mann......that would be the shit,.......like the good ol times.....but nowadays if,lotto or the other post trade 4 trade,legaly wise....,.....,mannnn ,my real dream rider.....:happysad::tears::worship::dunno:,,:420:,:yessad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea man. Git yo hussle one...

U can git one !


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Those were some sick videos!!!

Daygo active !!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Is there any car shows in San Diego on fathers day?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Good question. But when's fathers day? :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

maybe a menudo at Luzitas :dunno:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Any one in SD have batteries for sale??????


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

U lookin for new or brand used? 1100 cca? 950cca? How many u lookin for? 2? 4? 6? 8? 12? 20? .. .. I don't have any for sale, but Im sure someone has what u need. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I got some


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

How many you need?? Wat part of sd you at!!?


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have a 40" moonroof fore sale ? If so please pm me thanks


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

aphustle said:


> How many you need?? Wat part of sd you at!!?


 I live in Temecula. I will pm you my number.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Cool day !!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Cool save our bolts daygo 

Hope em fuckers stay!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

aphustle said:


> Cool save our bolts daygo
> 
> Hope em fuckers stay!!


More info can be found at www.got_no_rings.com


Nice video


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Somebody hattin ^^^^^^

Hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> U lookin for new or brand used? 1100 cca? 950cca? How many u lookin for? 2? 4? 6? 8? 12? 20? .. .. I don't have any for sale, but Im sure someone has what u need. uffin:



How's that 72 Buick regal coming out foo???

Heard u got some new shoes for it ???

Coming up on life huh.. 

Must beeee nice !!


One day....


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> How's that 72 Buick regal coming out foo???
> 
> Heard u got some new shoes for it ???
> 
> ...


The regal cool man. still in pieces. I might start puttin' down the primer today. soon as I get some more sanding done. just got to wait til the temp gets a little warmer. You know how sensitive this paint is. Can't get away with nothin' on these paints. 

Oh and yea I got some new kicks for the rider. Had to do it. I would like to post a pic but dont want people being all mad at me. You know people be super mad when you try to do something different. It's gona be a little bit, until I wrap the 5.20's around em. uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahah

Yeppers!!!

That mofo gona be dope ! 

I know u been getting it ready and have it ready for ChIcANo Park day

I'm sure that's the only reason y you painting it jahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Lookin good. Clean TC 's stayin in traffic !


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

aphustle said:


> How many you need?? Wat part of sd you at!!?


 You still have batteries for sale?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Cancel that big homie. 

Had to hook the homie up. He putting his car on bumper and needed some extra good power.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Old School poster uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

That's wAts up !!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.kusi.com/clip/11350343/swift-car-show


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Some old flics up in here ..

Good post dogg.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I just get lucky and get to see them on the social networks. And figure this is the best place to post em. San Diego has a long and great history of ridin'. .. .. Gives me motivation to keep going. uffin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Old school flic. 80's-90's?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I just get lucky and get to see them on the social networks. And figure this is the best place to post em. San Diego has a long and great history of ridin'. .. .. Gives me motivation to keep going. uffin:




Hell yea shit.....

U better keep on riding..!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

SAN DIEGO

T
T
T


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

!!!!! Wat it doo!!!!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


Great picture!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahah 

Mofos wildlin out there


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Good to see CO still out and about.

That comment about the Chargers winning by accident is spot on:roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

It's still a win though !!!

Haha


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha yea. Hops are live and well. Riders been out and about. And bumper checking uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir hahah

Shyt live !!

$


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Still have a lot of work to do but she is coming along nicely.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

She looks good bro.!

I like it.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

AWSOM69 said:


> Still have a lot of work to do but she is coming along nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1625210
> 
> View attachment 1625218


That is one nice rider :thumbsup:

The grill is nice and the skirts set that car apart. Lookin sharp uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

fam bam vol 6 is out uffin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

What Up Ill Behavior... I see You....


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Nueve Looking Firme!!!



AWSOM69 said:


> Still have a lot of work to do but she is coming along nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1625210
> 
> View attachment 1625218


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> What Up Ill Behavior... I see You....


What's good Mr. SKAMS? seen u where in traffic in the big AZ! :wow:

How are the chicks out there? I wish I could hit traffic in other states. uffin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> That is one nice rider :thumbsup:
> 
> The grill is nice and the skirts set that car apart. Lookin sharp uffin:


Thanx. She has some subtle features that most guys would miss. Notice there are 3 brake lights on each side, and they blink sequentially when the turn signals are on. Also, the rear bumper is one piece, not two. I have another one piece bumper that has the rear bumper guards attached. The chromed valance underneath the rear bumper has notches for the exhaust to pass through. The backup lights are integrated in the rear license plate frame. Still have a bunch of other mods that are done and need to be installed on her. Just have to make time to do it.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

AWSOM69 said:


> Thanx. She has some subtle features that most guys would miss. Notice there are 3 brake lights on each side, and they blink sequentially when the turn signals are on. Also, the rear bumper is one piece, not two. I have another one piece bumper that has the rear bumper guards attached. The chromed valance underneath the rear bumper has notches for the exhaust to pass through. The backup lights are integrated in the rear license plate frame. Still have a bunch of other mods that are done and need to be installed on her. Just have to make time to do it.
> 
> Looking good frank. We need to take a cruz together .


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

any body know koop?og from south east 
daygo?med beefy black homie?he tempery 
up here in besco bali daygo,ttt


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

AWSOM69 said:


> Thanx. She has some subtle features that most guys would miss. Notice there are 3 brake lights on each side, and they blink sequentially when the turn signals are on. Also, the rear bumper is one piece, not two. I have another one piece bumper that has the rear bumper guards attached. The chromed valance underneath the rear bumper has notches for the exhaust to pass through. The backup lights are integrated in the rear license plate frame. Still have a bunch of other mods that are done and need to be installed on her. Just have to make time to do it.


oh yea, now that you mentioned, I do see the upgrades :wow: :thumbsup: looks even more badass than before I knew what you did. keep up the good work, looks killer uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

April 26 , 523 Highland Ave, National City 12pm fundraiser uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


I used to pass by this guy's house to/from work everyday. I always thought about stopping by and offering him some of the parts I had gathered over the years for a '69. Glad I didn't. Now those parts are going on my '69.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

AWSOM69 said:


> I used to pass by this guy's house to/from work everyday. I always thought about stopping by and offering him some of the parts I had gathered over the years for a '69. Glad I didn't. Now those parts are going on my '69.


Yea That's the homie Jason. Yo Jason check in. You shoulda just said wassup he cool people. Yea the six9 is one nice lookin rider. Yours is dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Riders looking hella good!!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes sir. SD stay active. Now this weekend is a major weekend. Something happening all day Saturday and Sunday uffin:

Wish the rivi were ready but can't rush it. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Fucken bad!! Thanks for the pics...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

PERRO62 said:


> Fucken bad!! Thanks for the pics...


:thumbsup: no problem big dogg. Seen people are posted at luzitas, then they gona roll to lowrider expressions on highland, and of course, the hops later on. Cruising Season is in full effect! uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Today was a good ass Sunday !!!

Was live all day .... All day traffic


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/125935031


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/125935031


 Nice Video. Keep up the good work Klique... TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea Kool video. Came out dope.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/125935031


WOW! Much respects :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't see the vid, my phone is 3 years old so Ima have to check it out at the house uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/125935031


finally got to watch this. :thumbsup:

Lookin sharp y'all. vid is badass uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/126211755


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/126211755


nice vid! :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Sd lookin good like always.!!!!

TTT

See y'all inda streets!


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

whats up ap?,how u been?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> whats up ap?,how u been?


Sup dogg I been good man! 


Livin life ! U kno how it be.! 


How's ur rider ?


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

right right,iv been mashin/rollin :thee tc ,now 
a year on the streets dippin,hittin bacc 
bumper,hehehehe,zzzeeeetttt zzzzzzzzeeeeeetttttt
,aya yay yay!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Orale pues...


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

eh?,que bacc bumper?,


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.kusi.com/clip/11475483/dave-stall-la-gente-2nd-annual-picnic-car-show

uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

check out the fellas on the news uffin:

talkin' about traffic on highland and san diego lookin good!

http://fox5sandiego.com/2015/05/14/on-the-road-throttle-thursday-lowriders/


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Daygo looking good.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

FAM BAM VOLUME 7 uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Erbody looking good. 

Shows n traffic n don't stop.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep. San Diego stays sharp. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:wow: I dont always see interior that stands out but this is one that is loud uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Really liking them trucks!

Look firme!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea man. The trucks are real nice and the rest of the cars that are out n about. Wish my car was done already. But it ain't easy when doin all the work solo. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


By Any Chance A Link To This Tienda, Thanks


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

RAG 6T3 said:


> By Any Chance A Link To This Tienda, Thanks


uffin:

http://www.thesouthwallsd.com/thesouthwall/


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

on the news this morning uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ib?,u were at cg?dam,where were u at?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

1964dippin said:


> ib?,u were at cg?dam,where were u at?


What's up my dude? those pics are from the social networks I see and post. The reason I do is to keep motivation and show how san diego still shining. active with the riders. The lowrider community in san diego is alive and well. I am planning on attending the Raza Car Show next saturday at J st. My car isn't ready, so I'ma roll thru in the daily. hope to see you there. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

oh,ok,mybad pimpin,but,much respect tho


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

1964dippin said:


> oh,ok,mybad pimpin,but,much respect tho


no worries big dogg. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>



Lookin reall good!!!

Any more pix of that green 70?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Lookin reall good!!!
> 
> Any more pix of that green 70?


Don't know uffin: Ima see if i can find some :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Koo!!!!





Shyt foo u missed out last night!!

Shyt was fun!

Next time!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh yea? Well it wasn't my fault that the homie Jim Beam decided to hang out on Friday haha. I felt like shit all damn day. Freakin zombie! Turn up for what?! :barf: 

Glad y'all had a good one uffin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Instagram @__javib760__


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice picture! :thumbsup: post em up man. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a vid of Raza CC first annual picnic uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wat it doo.! Sd hella sharp!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes sir. Its hard to keep up with all the pics. I try not to repost. So far so good? SD having a good time. uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Any car shows today here in San Diego? Happy Father's Day


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Bonita valley community church. Going on right now uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

$40 to register. registration is open now. registration does fill up quickly. uffin:

https://www.ticketsauce.com/e/xavier-the-x-mans-13th-annual-cruise-for-the-cause


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of pics from L.A. vs S.D. Hop off from a couple weeks ago now on http://javierbotello.squarespace.com check'em out


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:thumbsup: looking good uffin:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt daygo,


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Every Tuesday starting tonight foodland on highland national city 5-8 pm uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

luzitas taco shop today 9am-2pm
east Jst (Hilltop) Chula Vista


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

August 22nd. 2015 at Las Palmas Park in National City, 10 am - 4:00 pm


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam all the cars looking super good 
!!!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes sir uffin: drive in was packed for the premier of that movie. I couldn't make it since I have been busy looking for a car for my little cousin to go to college. What's next is this Sunday, Las Palmas park, fundraiser for RAZA CC starts around 10. Plates of food for $10 to help with a funeral. :angel:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking reall good 

Sick pics


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Hell yea. finally gettin a chance to post some more of these pics uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## eazy 77 mc (Jan 16, 2014)

TTT


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,daygo up,


----------



## eazy 77 mc (Jan 16, 2014)

SD TTT


----------



## omar326 (Nov 3, 2016)

SD TTT... WHERE IS EVERYBODY HIDDING AT?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

aye yo I'm looking for 80-85 2dr Fleetwood rockers if anyone has them or know who does hit me up


----------



## Stephenaguirre (Sep 18, 2016)

Frogg said:


> aye yo I'm looking for 80-85 2dr Fleetwood rockers if anyone has them or know who does hit me up


I seen some on eBay


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Stephenaguirre said:


> I seen some on eBay


for 1250 tho ouch


----------

